# WCG Daily Numbers



## loonym (Apr 29, 2009)

*TechPowerUp!* *1,161,549* Great work everyone!


----------



## loonym (Apr 29, 2009)

*Last night's stats finally updated!*

A small glitch at the WCG servers delayed stats updating. Here's last night's total:

* TechPowerUp!* *1,134,654 * Great work everyone! Keep pushing.


----------



## loonym (Apr 30, 2009)

*Daily WCG numbers*

*TechPowerUp!* *919,006*  Good day folks! Keep crunching!


----------



## loonym (May 1, 2009)

*Daily WCG numbers*

*TechPowerUp!* *832,830* Great work everyone!


----------



## loonym (May 2, 2009)

*Daily WCG numbers*

* 	 TechPowerUp!* *714,181 * Good job folks!


----------



## loonym (May 3, 2009)

*	 TechPowerUp!* *606,524 * Nice going team!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

No!! It's decreasing!! Don't stop machines now People!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2009)

Indeed, anyone know why?


----------



## daragez (May 3, 2009)

why it's decreasing?...anyone...!!!


----------



## MRCL (May 3, 2009)

*tries to counter the decrease by joining*


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 3, 2009)

a few of XS members went home


----------



## MRCL (May 3, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> a few of XS members went home



Including loonym himself, no?


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 3, 2009)

not sure 123 BOB and 4x4 did - pretty sure they were making a good contribution.

IIRC 123 bob left one machine running for us - nice chap.


----------



## loonym (May 3, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Including loonym himself, no?


Yes, I returned to my home team. Just helping out a bit by posting stats.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2009)

However even though the XS guys went back, think about what they did.  Not only did they continue to help save lives, but they did it while helping us get our subforum and making our way up to the top.  Thats priceless right there folks


----------



## 4x4n (May 3, 2009)

Just 2 days and I'm already getting pie. Don't be letting me take pie with my one little machine. 

Lets get some of the guys on here with their 4ghz i7's crunching.


----------



## bogmali (May 3, 2009)

Nice Pie....but I keep wondering who that guy is on the 5 spot


----------



## RAMMIE (May 3, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nice Pie....but I keep wondering who that guy is on the 5 spot



It could be you!

This downward trend is not looking good.I was asked by a TPU WCG member if I was going to stay or return to XS and I said I would stay,unless TPU commitment started to wane.

I like to wander from team to team to help and see what other teams are like.I always return to XS because they are one of two teams that I've been on that makes a serious and dedicated contribution to something I truly believe is important.I would like to see that kind of commitment here.I just got home from a fishing trip and see a loss in contribution for five straight days.Mine hasn't dropped and I haven't been home from Wed until today.Folks,that's 40 computers going 24/7

Every day I see myself making 30%-40% of team total.That's with a membership of 56 and around 40  members with better than average machines.For a site this big we should be making a lot bigger splash.

So I am starting a challenge.
Every week I will post one of my machines numbers in the format shon at the bottom taken from http://statsnstones.tswb.org/TeamUser.aspx?projid=38&teamid=22175

If you have an identical CPU and can beat my numbers for the eight days shown I will put that machine on your account for eight days.Since I see a few members with i920 we'll start with one of those.Mine runs at 3900 on air.Let's see some of those 4+ghz machines beat it.

If I can't be beaten in eight weeks I will be moving on to another team as yet unknown.

Post any challenges  in RAMMIIE's challenge.http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1360795&postcount=1


----------



## Duxx (May 4, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> It could be you!
> 
> This downward trend is not looking good.I was asked by a TPU WCG member if I was going to stay or return to XS and I said I would stay,unless TPU commitment started to wane.
> 
> ...



Very well said.  I just recently joined and was amazed at how much you contribute.  IT is very appreciated and while I only have 2 capable computers atm, I'm definitely going to try and contribute as much as possible.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 4, 2009)

you dont have an e2140 folding do you?


----------



## msgclb (May 4, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> It could be you!
> 
> This downward trend is not looking good.I was asked by a TPU WCG member if I was going to stay or return to XS and I said I would stay,unless TPU commitment started to wane.
> 
> ...



While you were fishing a number of XS crunchers that made your share of the pie smaller returned home. Personally I really miss them.

I'm still in my first month of crunching and all of sudden I'm in the top 5. I compared my i920 that is at 3800 on water and found in the 8 day period you got 1,000 points more than I did. My problem is that I need better cooling for my system temp if I want to go higher. Until I get better water cooling you got me beat.

I've going to build another i920 by the end of the month. I haven't decided what motherboard to buy. Will a cheap $200 board do or will I need to shell out the cash for a $300+ board?

I hope there's a challenger with an i920 that can beat you steps up.


----------



## Binge (May 4, 2009)

There was a problem with "low end" i7 motherboards not supporting SLI hence the low cost.  Gigabyte has given SLI to all of their boards so there is no problem getting their lowest end board.


----------



## loonym (May 4, 2009)

*  TechPowerUp!  928,799 * Very good work everyone. Keep pushing those rigs!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

*GUYS, 

WTF?

i know the XS guys returned home but i know that hasnt caused our daily output to divide in half. 

especially with all the new members that have joined to help.

im setting a goal this week....


i want to see 1mill a day by friday WITHOUT the XS guys.

*


----------



## Disparia (May 4, 2009)

Getting there...

Ran out of switch ports at home, got a new one coming in to connect up my home servers (couple old dual Xeons).

Also have a small mountain of old boxes to go through and see if they work.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2009)

This has a list of members that joined and left:
http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/team-movements.php?project=wcg&team=22175


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2009)

man I am crunching 24/7 with this i7 I cant possibly do more!  Once my buddy sets up his moms rig and his rig which was the AMD rig I sold him, I will get his moms current athlon x2.  I'll put that to crunch 24/7 as well, might not be much, but it adds up.


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2009)

I am all over this challenge. Now if I can just get off my ass OC my rig But it will be somewhat of a challenge for my 920 since it is also involved with F@H


----------



## loonym (May 5, 2009)

How do you like that tpower for oc'ing? I have one and I've found it to be a bit of a disappointment in that dept. The only stable oc I can get is by leaving everything on auto except setting bclk to 181 and using 21 multi. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2009)

I haven't even tried playing with it yet, all I did was manually set my RAMs timing.


----------



## loonym (May 5, 2009)

*TechPowerUp!* *853,355 * Really good day everyone! I think you're picking up steam.  



@bogmali, Let me know how it goes for you and what bios you're on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2009)

loonym said:


> *TechPowerUp!* *853,355 * Really good day everyone! I think you're picking up steam.
> 
> 
> 
> @bogmali, Let me know how it goes for you and what bios you're on.



I think we are starting to feel the pressure of the lost XS members and are starting to get going.


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2009)

loonym said:


> @bogmali, Let me know how it goes for you and what bios you're on.



I'm at BIOS 080015 right now. Had to upgrade it to the newest one cause it kept freezing up on me on restarts No issues now since going with the newer BIOS.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 5, 2009)

i just got my laptops T3200 to crunch. it'll take 6-7 hours lol

EDIT - it'll take 8-9 hours. poor thing


----------



## loonym (May 6, 2009)

* TechPowerUp!* * 951,584 * Another really good day! Nice crunching everyone!


----------



## loonym (May 8, 2009)

*Daily WCG numbers*

* TechPowerUp!   939,306 * Great crunching everyone! 



Sorry I missed an update or two. I've been a bit ill but I'll keep up as best I can   This team is moving fast and passing teams like mad. Any TPU members should jump on board now to take part in this incredible effort. Every little bit helps. :up:


----------



## Mindweaver (May 8, 2009)

Hey guys I'm trying to help out as much as possible. So far, I have 20 box's crunching.. but only 12 have completed projects. The slower ones are crunching.. Just taking longer to produce. Also, had one box to die.. processor failed.. hehe heat makes you upgrade...lol I've had a few where the service has stopped. I'm going to try, and add 5 more box's today. Happy Crunching!

and don't forget crunchers with capable GPU's would be great folders as well!


----------



## 123bob (May 8, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I'm trying to help out as much as possible. So far, I have 20 box's crunching.. but only 12 have completed projects. The slower ones are crunching.. Just taking longer to produce. Also, had one box to die.. processor failed.. hehe heat makes you upgrade...lol I've had a few where the service has stopped. I'm going to try, and add 5 more box's today. Happy Crunching!
> 
> and don't forget *crunchers with capable GPU's would be great folders as well!*



I added another 8600GTS I had laying around in a farm cruncher yesterday.  I'm going to put in a couple more cards just to fold.  I have to try and get a feel for price vs ppd on folding to figure out what to get.  I don't want to spend a fortune, I just want to eliminate the oldest PCI vid cards I'm running in a few machines.  On the other hand, I don't want dog cards for folding....

Bob


----------



## 4x4n (May 8, 2009)

Bob, your best options for folding cards are the Nvidia 250 or 260 series. $100-110 for the 250 and $150-175 for the 260. 5-8k ppd depending on wu.

You can also pic up a used 8800gt for $75-90 or so. About 4-5k ppd on those.

For overclocking, don't worry about core or memory speed. F@H is all about the shaders.

I think you'll find out that for the power usage that 8600 isn't very productive.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 8, 2009)

I'm up to 21 now. Just added an Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield to the battlefield.


----------



## RAMMIE (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the contribution Mindweaver!
You're helping to make a great team better.Keep it up and crunch on!See you at the top of the charts.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Thanks for the contribution Mindweaver!
> You're helping to make a great team better.Keep it up and crunch on!See you at the top of the charts.



Thanks RAMMIE! 

I just added another Intel E6600. 

Edit (Count = 22 )


----------



## A novice (May 9, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks RAMMIE!
> 
> I just added another Intel E6600.



I think we have got a crunching maniac on the team


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2009)

A novice said:


> I think we have got a crunching maniac on the team



It feels good to be apart of a team that's not full of assholes... And it's for a good cause! 

That E6600 is a left 4 dead server.. but it still can crunch.. oh wait it's folding as well!


----------



## A novice (May 9, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> It feels good to be apart of a team that's not full of assholes... And it's for a good cause!
> 
> That E6600 is a left 4 dead server.. but it still can crunch.. oh wait it's folding as well!



You remind me of myself when I first started crunching.  The most computers I had was 18.
        Rob


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2009)

A novice said:


> You remind me of myself when I first started crunching.  The most computers I had was 18.
> Rob



I see you started crunching mid 2006. What was your main rig?


----------



## loonym (May 9, 2009)

* TechPowerUp!   970,927 * Great crunching everyone! 







and not that anyone's keeping track, but...   	 RedRaider Technology  	 722,688


----------



## Duxx (May 9, 2009)

loonym said:


> * TechPowerUp!   970,927 * Great crunching everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn near a mil a day!! Woot!


----------



## 123bob (May 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Damn hear a mil a day!! Woot!



Only a couple of good quads away, or one really good i7, folks....


----------



## A novice (May 9, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I see you started crunching mid 2006. What was your main rig?



Where to start first off, I can't say I ever had a main rig.  I could Say my worst or my slowest.  My first computer that I crunched on was a P3. 450.  My first home built was a 1.4 Thunderbird, before I started to changeover to quads.  My farm was
2 x P4.266
4 x. MP 2400
2 x xp2600
10 x xp2400

I have sold off most of my old farm and have now started upgrading I now have.
4 x quads
2 x MP 2400
My next build when I can afford it will be an i7


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2009)

Nice! I'm really wanting an i7 myself... I guess I'm waiting on the 35nm... and more money.. lol I'm broke..  but if I had money.. I would just spend it on parts!!..


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 10, 2009)

LOL, who wont?


----------



## loonym (May 10, 2009)

*TechPowerUp!  949,171* Great crunching folks!!! 



 and again, not that anyone's keeping track.... RedRaider Technology  	 697,365


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

loonym, if you kick us in the nuts and hurt us we can't finish putting together our crunching rigs.  Not smart


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

almost to my daily goal of 1mill


----------



## loonym (May 11, 2009)

* TechPowerUp! 994,079* Outstanding day people! That's some good crunching but you need to push harder  




and for those not keeping track  	 RedRaider Technology  	 752,061


----------



## loonym (May 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> loonym, if you kick us in the nuts and hurt us we can't finish putting together our crunching rigs.  Not smart


Would I nutkick you?


----------



## Duxx (May 11, 2009)

loonym said:


> * TechPowerUp! 994,079* Outstanding day people! That's some good crunching but you need to push harder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So closeeeeeeeee!  What is with the redraider tech that we have beef with?  I went to their site and WCG forums and noticed fit tried to convert one of their guys?  Is that what all this is about?    gets me even more excited to get my lappy up hopefully tomorrow and main within a week!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

loonym said:


> Would I nutkick you?



well you slapped me, at least thats not tha bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

I just read through a couple of things that have kinda pissed me off.  Competition is one thing, but thats not what that was.   I think my next rig is coming sooner than I thought.  We can use another i7 rig crunching anyways right ?


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just read through a couple of things that have kinda pissed me off.  Competition is one thing, but thats not what that was.   I think my next rig is coming sooner than I thought.  We can use another i7 rig crunching anyways right ?



LINKs?


----------



## Disparia (May 11, 2009)

Awe damnit! My down Q8200 rig would have given us that needed 10K points!

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU multi-week RMA!


----------



## loonym (May 11, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Awe damnit! My down Q8200 rig would have given us that needed 10K points!
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU multi-week RMA!


Don't take it personally. This team is on it's way, anyone who's been watching can't help but be amazed.  I don't know if you've ever dealt with DFI on an intimate level but I've been in rma hell since February with them. The sloppiness and unpredictability of that aspect of their operation is beyond compare. :shadedshu


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 11, 2009)

We'll catch up to RR in no time


----------



## Disparia (May 11, 2009)

loonym said:


> Don't take it personally. This team is on it's way, anyone who's been watching can't help but be amazed.  I don't know if you've ever dealt with DFI on an intimate level but I've been in rma hell since February with them. The sloppiness and unpredictability of that aspect of their operation is beyond compare. :shadedshu



Oh yeah, we're certainly rockin' it! Just bad timing for my Q8200 box to go out and we were so close. I know we'll be doing 1M soon!

Wouldn't ya know it - I just started the RMA process with DFI. Those 790GX JR's are a pain to work with. And after awhile you'll start getting "the" code 88. I got it on two of them!

My Q8200/Gigabyte problem on the other hand might have been my fault -- heatsink resting on cap's instead of fully on the CPU -- in case anyone was wondering about the quality of the board in my specs. It was a good board til it's death


----------



## loonym (May 11, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I think the folks at DFI  San Jose are great. Friendly, knowledgeable, and eager to help, but a satisfactory rma process really seems like hit or miss. I think this is due to a small staff, working on not only rma, but various other aspects of daily operations. This invariably results in big workloads, orders being rushed through, and poor record keeping.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

bogmali said:


> LINKs?



I dont want to start anything here, but loonym knows what im talking about.  and it ain't bullshit.


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I dont want to start anything here, but loonym knows what im talking about.  and it ain't bullshit.




Got it.........Will have to read some more of it


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

I want to read the smack talk...  The smack talk means they are worried... hehe


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I dont want to start anything here, but loonym knows what im talking about.  and it ain't bullshit.



NOW you see what i was talking about.

the smack talk is more them bashing my name to death to pride themselves.

as much as they hate XS over there on rrr im glad to have some XS guys helping us out to surpass them.

its like a 2 against 1 match.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> NOW you see what i was talking about.
> 
> the smack talk is more them bashing my name to death to pride themselves.
> 
> ...



its funny, they've been reading this thread.  We are stalking on each other


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

i hope they read it. 

i have addresses, phone numbers, etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i hope they read it.
> 
> i have addresses, phone numbers, etc.



STALKER!!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

Chicken_Patty, Fitseries3... Link me...


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

WOW chicken_Patty.. take a pic..lol your thanks are at 2009...  even.. uh odd 1300 thanked.. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

its a keeper


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice!



i'm not going to thank nobody else till next year


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm not going to thank nobody else till next year



 lol


----------



## Amdguy (May 12, 2009)

You guys are getting me into this crunching world.... i have a pentium d on my desk lol it's been there for over a year i might just build a dual purpose htpc with it.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> You guys are getting me into this crunching world.... i have a pentium d on my desk lol it's been there for over a year i might just build a dual purpose htpc with it.



Great! I've got my pentium D 805 crunching strong!  I can't remember if I added it to my list of crunchers..  Nice chip... I think I have a 920 or 940 some where . If I find it I'll add it to my farm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

hey Marcos.  I just bought a reservoir, meaning I got a water loop ready to be insalled just need a pump.  Give me your moms x2 already so i can let it rip through projects.  Dam if the board was only better, I'll show you 5GHz out of that baby


----------



## Amdguy (May 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey Marcos.  I just bought a reservoir, meaning I got a water loop ready to be insalled just need a pump.  Give me your moms x2 already so i can let it rip through projects.  Dam if the board was only better, I'll show you 5GHz out of that baby



ROFL, let me see if i can come up with the money to get this Pentium D 820 working (if it works, it's be collecting dust here for a while and it was extracted from a machine that had a big big power surge), i'll test it when i swap my system out this week or preferably this weekend. If i can't come up with the money i'll just ship it to whomever will put it to crunch


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> ROFL, let me see if i can come up with the money to get this Pentium D 820 working (if it works, it's be collecting dust here for a while and it was extracted from a machine that had a big big power surge), i'll test it when i swap my system out this week or preferably this weekend. If i can't come up with the money i'll just ship it to whomever will put it to crunch



bro we can get a mobo between both of us you can keep it if you want in your house we'll figure it out


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

hey guys, how do you think a dual opteron setup will crunch?  A lower end dual opteron setup of course, not trying to waste 4k here


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

wohooo in the 100's   good job everyone!


----------



## Amdguy (May 12, 2009)

David check this out

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819105229

These are 45 nano, i think the core is equal to phenom II, somebody please correct me if i'm wrong.

EDIT***

You can also use these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819105231


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> David check this out
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819105229
> 
> ...



did you try putting together a build, how much$$$$


----------



## Amdguy (May 12, 2009)

See below, we can go half and half if you want, still missing the video card, dvd drive, case, & p/s but that stuff is easy to find laying around.


----------



## loonym (May 12, 2009)

*Yesterday's Total*

*TechPowerUp!  1,067,095*  Outstanding work everyone!! 







and once again, for those not keeping track... RedRaider Technology  	 794,790


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

awesomeness guys.

woot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> See below, we can go half and half if you want, still missing the video card, dvd drive, case, & p/s but that stuff is easy to find laying around.
> 
> 
> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/3637/servery.jpg



I know I asked you to, but why did you show me this, now I have to do it 



loonym said:


> *TechPowerUp!  1,067,095*  Outstanding work everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome!!!  We are kicking but if you know what I mean 


Fitseries3 said:


> awesomeness guys.
> 
> woot!




FIT!! that was your goal dude, we did it


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

guys seriously, how do you think dual opties will do crunching???


----------



## Mindweaver (May 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys seriously, how do you think dual opties will do crunching???



They should crunch well. I was looking an AM2 quad 55w 65nm chips for 89 bucks new on newegg. Or maybe 4 socket F's...  Get a quad socket Socket F board.. That should crunch nice! 

Opps.. my mistake.. I meant to say Socket F... The cheapest are 199 newegg. Sorry again...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 13, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Just 2 days and I'm already getting pie. Don't be letting me take pie with my one little machine.
> 
> Lets get some of the guys on here with their 4ghz i7's crunching.



I want some pie  4850e@3ghz and 5000+BE@3ghz Sempron@2ghz must not put out what i need to get it


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I want some pie  4850e@3ghz and 5000+BE@3ghz Sempron@2ghz must not put out what i need to get it



my i7 doesnt neither


----------



## PaulieG (May 13, 2009)

No pie for me for awhile. My i7 is down for a week. So I'm only running a Q6600 and 5000+BE until then.


----------



## loonym (May 13, 2009)

*Fresh off the presses!*

*TechPowerUp!* *1,032,200*  You guys rock! Great day, keep it up. 






and just in case anyone's interested...  	 RedRaider Technology  	 719,550


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2009)

loonym said:


> *TechPowerUp!* *1,032,200*  You guys rock! Great day, keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



another day off some ass kickin


----------



## Mindweaver (May 13, 2009)

We rock! and don't stop!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> another day off some ass kickin



I didn't have time today.. but hopefully tomorrow, I can add a few more crunchers to the fray! My goal is to have enough machines crunching to equal your i7! I to would like an i7 in the not to distant future.. 

I also, strive to have 1/1000th of RAMMIE's overall TPU pie!... lol Our overall pie chart looks like RAMMIE is pacman eating 9 other teammates!!! lol hehehe 

Don't forget to Fold, and crunch your machines before (and after.. hehe) you go too bed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I didn't have time today.. but hopefully tomorrow, I can add a few more crunchers to the fray! My goal is to have enough machines crunching to equal your i7! I to would like an i7 in the not to distant future..
> 
> I also, strive to have 1/1000th of RAMMIE's overall TPU pie!... lol Our overall pie chart looks like RAMMIE is pacman eating 9 other teammates!!! lol hehehe
> 
> Don't forget to Fold, and crunch your machines before (and after.. hehe) you go too bed!



  PACMAN


----------



## skinnee (May 13, 2009)

nice...reds two days in a row.


----------



## loonym (May 14, 2009)

*And another*

*TechPowerUp! 1,069,587 * Great crunching all! 







those other guys?    	 RedRaider Technology  	 773,101


----------



## aCid888* (May 14, 2009)

3 million points in 3 days? 

Damn nice going that is and it only gives me incentive to get everything I have crunching.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 14, 2009)

wow i got pushed down to 25th, my poor dual core is not going to be able to keep up anymore


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2009)

Sweet numbers Guys, keep it crunching.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Sweet numbers Guys, keep it crunching.



I finally have most of my machines crunching in harmony!  I just need to add more.. 

Since all the smack talk about home grown numbers... I've set a goal to push my 25 crunchers to 30 by the end of the week.  I'll be happy when I'm rolling out 10k a day.. Then I just need to set my goal higher!


----------



## Disparia (May 14, 2009)

Quad-core box still down... but I found two dual-core boxes to CRUNCH.


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2009)

Right now here is what I have crunching:

*Currently*

Core i7 @ 3.2 Ghz (all 8 cores) (Main Rig)
Q9550 @ stock clock (4 cores) (Back up Rig)
PII 945ES stock clock (4 cores) (Folding Rig1)
PII 945ES stock clock (4 cores) (Folding Rig2)
Phenom Quad 9600BE stock clock (4 cores) (HTPC)
Phenom Triple 8920? stock clock (3 cores) (Son's PC)

*In the works*

Xeon 3320 will be replacing my aging E7300ES


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

loonym said:


> *TechPowerUp! 1,069,587 * Great crunching all!



again, kicking ass.  What we've all been waiting for will happen i think by the end of this week 



mrhuggles said:


> wow i got pushed down to 25th, my poor dual core is not going to be able to keep up anymore



its not about keeping up bro, as long as you are crunching thats all that matters!!! 

I can be dead last, as long as I know im crunching, im helping the team move up and help in saving lifes, thats the important part of all this.



bogmali said:


> Right now here is what I have crunching:
> 
> *Currently*
> 
> ...



Impressive bro, thanks a lot!!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 14, 2009)

That's me
Crunching whenever I can
And I'm falling down the list pretty fast


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> That's me
> Crunching whenever I can
> And I'm falling down the list pretty fast



I used to be top cruncher when fit dropped out for a few days.  Then the all mighty XS refugees came and knocked me down to fifth.  BUt i've fallen to sixth.  but im still crunching away


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Right now here is what I have crunching:
> 
> *Currently*
> 
> ...



Kickass bogmali! Very nice line up! That's 27 threads!  I want to join the i7 club with you and Chicken_Patty!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Kickass bogmali! Very nice line up! That's 27 threads!  I want to join the i7 club with you and Chicken_Patty!



whats holding you back dude?  Tell us you never know who can help bro.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> whats holding you back dude?  Tell us you never know who can help bro.



I'm waiting cause I know as soon as I buy the 920.. the new 35nm chips will come out.. Plus the heat on the 920 over 4.0ghz scare me... lol 

I'll still probably end up with a 920 but, I'm hoping the new chips will make the 920's drop in price.. Cause I'm Broke..lol I will take free stuff..lol I'm not proud!..lol  

Oh yea, I just added 2 more rigs.  I'm up to 28! Only 23 of the 28 have returned WU's. By this weekend all 28 should have returned WU's. I'm currently working on one more to make it 29...  Tomorrow I shouldn't have any reason to reach my goal of 30... maybe 31.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm waiting cause I know as soon as I buy the 920.. the new 35nm chips will come out.. Plus the heat on the 920 over 4.0ghz scare me... lol
> 
> I'll still probably end up with a 920 but, I'm hoping the new chips will make the 920's drop in price.. Cause I'm Broke..lol I will take free stuff..lol I'm not proud!..lol
> 
> Oh yea, I just added 2 more rigs.  I'm up to 28! Only 23 of the 28 have returned WU's. By this weekend all 28 should have returned WU's. I'm currently working on one more to make it 29...  Tomorrow I shouldn't have any reason to reach my goal of 30... maybe 31.. lol



hmm, yeah i know what you mean.  I might be putting another i7 rig together soon, but maybe ill just bring it down a notch and go Phenom II 955, slightly cheaper.  I already have an i7 would like to fiddle with AM3 for a bit.  Then later on a few months down me and my buddy are going to put together the dual opteron build we have been talking about.  I got a special nickname for that one, but that'll remain un disclosed until the rig is done.


----------



## loonym (May 15, 2009)

* TechPowerUp! 1,181,077 * Nice crunching TPU! 







and owned again, teh real rod riders...  	 RedRaider Technology  	 688,319


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

loonym said:


> * TechPowerUp! 1,181,077 * Nice crunching TPU!



dude that post was hilarious!!!!  again and again!!  true ownage!


----------



## Duxx (May 15, 2009)

loonym said:


> and owned again, teh real rod riders...  	 RedRaider Technology  	 688,319



o0o0o I see what you did there


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 15, 2009)

god damn it. No internet sucks. I got to get internet on my main rig and get crunching again.

I WILL BE BACK!


----------



## Amdguy (May 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm, yeah i know what you mean.  I might be putting another i7 rig together soon, but maybe ill just bring it down a notch and go Phenom II 955, slightly cheaper.  I already have an i7 would like to fiddle with AM3 for a bit.  Then later on a few months down me and my buddy are going to put together the dual opteron build we have been talking about.  I got a special nickname for that one, but that'll remain un disclosed until the rig is done.





Can't wait! let's register under new name on WCG. The official name will probably be a combination of our user id's, the unofficial name will be???? haha


----------



## loonym (May 16, 2009)

Duxx said:


> o0o0o I see what you did there


Really not very sneaky is it? But as they say, friendly competition


----------



## loonym (May 16, 2009)

*And here are your numbers!*

*TechPowerUp! 1,235,090* Fantastic work everyone! 






this is almost over...    	 RedRaider Technology  	 765,738


----------



## Duxx (May 16, 2009)

loonym said:


> *TechPowerUp! 1,235,090* Fantastic work everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Steady increase.... I'm liking what I see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

how long have we been doing over 1 million per day?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

4-5 days i think


----------



## Duxx (May 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 4-5 days i think



And its slowly increasing.. 1.2mil!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

yep, this is impressive guys.  I will have the 2nd rig up and running probably by this Sunday, if not early next week.  ILl then finish working on my car, this way in about 2 or 3 months me and my buddy will be able to start working on the Dual Opteron setup.  HOpefully it crunches well!  as I said, I have a special name for that rig, if there is one person that will enjoy the name, it would be FIT


----------



## Duxx (May 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep, this is impressive guys.  I will have the 2nd rig up and running probably by this Sunday, if not early next week.  ILl then finish working on my car, this way in about 2 or 3 months me and my buddy will be able to start working on the Dual Opteron setup.  HOpefully it crunches well!  as I said, I have a special name for that rig, if there is one person that will enjoy the name, it would be FIT



Another i7?  Best be.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Another i7?  Best be.



no It wont be, its a Athlon x2.  AMDguy already has it crunching for us, but it'll be mine sometime next week most likely. I'll have it crunching 24/7 as well.


----------



## loonym (May 17, 2009)

* TechPowerUp!  	 1,216,277 * Great crunching everyone! 


and for the last time...  	 RedRaider Technology  	 762,538  


WCG totals as of tonight:

*TechPowerUp!  	 42,355,595*,   	
 RedRaider Technology  	 42,046,276   

Great work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

loonym said:


> * TechPowerUp!  	 1,216,277 * Great crunching everyone!
> 
> 
> and for the last time...  	 RedRaider Technology  	 762,538
> ...



total ownage 


awesome crunching everyone, they talk about hireg guns, but we have more users returning work in our team than they have in theirs.  I think they meant they were going to get guns to shoot themselves in the head!


----------



## bogmali (May 17, 2009)

loonym said:


> * TechPowerUp!  	 1,216,277 * Great crunching everyone!
> 
> 
> and for the last time...  	 RedRaider Technology  	 762,538
> ...



Very nice indeed.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

we stomped the bastards


----------



## loonym (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> we stomped the bastards


Gee Fits, don't hold back. Let us know how you really feel about them


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

i have FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR worse things i could say.

i'll keep it moderate though.

if they wanna hear how i feel they can let me back on thier site since they have "freedom of speech" as TPU is more formal and kind.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 17, 2009)

LOL
Fits youre awesome


----------



## loonym (May 19, 2009)

*Daily WCG Total*

*TechPowerUp!  1,376,989*  Very nice day folks!! Great crunching!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2009)

wow! insanity.

i love it.


----------



## Steevo (May 19, 2009)

I added my parents new system, 7750 4GB at 3.15Ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

Steevo said:


> I added my parents new system, 7750 4GB at 3.15Ghz



bad ass system for your parents 

Thanks dude, the more the better


----------



## DonInKansas (May 19, 2009)

Steevo wants pie.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 19, 2009)

I'm planning on adding my sister's PC on aswell


----------



## A novice (May 19, 2009)

I just noticed this 18th place All-Time Points Generated Yesterday
Team:	       Points Generated: 
 	Team 2ch1      7,466,979 
 	Easynews        7,760,706 
 	MakeCuresHappen5,183,256 
 	XtremeSystems5,100,458 
 	IBM4,            285,860 
 	Marist College 3,542,474 
 	Dutch Power Cows2,962,463 
 	Binghamton University Cares2,637,134 
 	UserFriendly.Org2,559,422 
 	Clemson School of Computing2,454,629 
 	L'Alliance Francophone2,117,508 
 	Clubic           2,016,715 
 	PCDVD@TAIWAN1,977,587 
 	Decrypthon    1,729,796 
 	Rochester Community & Technical College1,491,456 
 	Canada         1,467,555 
 	BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery1,434,058 
*TechPowerUp! 1,376,989 *​http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points


----------



## kenkickr (May 19, 2009)

I'll try leaving my system on all day today to help the cause.

My temp case as no fans in it, I don't have any 80mm fans, so I stuck one of my 16" fans in front of it to see how she does til I get my case done.


----------



## loonym (May 20, 2009)

*Daily WCG Total*

* TechPowerUp!  1,358,129 * Great crunching all!!


----------



## King Wookie (May 20, 2009)

Subscribed.

Seeing as I'm adding a smidgen.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

loonym said:


> * TechPowerUp!  1,358,129 * Great crunching all!!



we are def. putting out some impressive #'s these last couple of days.  Great work everyone


----------



## RAMMIE (May 21, 2009)

Let's shoot for 1.5 consistently.Run them machines 24/7


----------



## bogmali (May 21, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Let's shoot for 1.5 consistently.Run them machines 24/7



I'm down


----------



## Amdguy (May 21, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I'm down



I'm doing that now! I guess i'll continue to do it


----------



## loonym (May 21, 2009)

*Another big day!!*

*TechPowerUp! 1,395,511* Great work TPU!!


----------



## Amdguy (May 21, 2009)

loonym said:


> *TechPowerUp! 1,395,511* Great work TPU!!



WOW


----------



## Duxx (May 21, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> WOW



Well with skinnee peacing out... we gotta start to step it up !!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Let's shoot for 1.5 consistently.Run them machines 24/7



im already going 24/7.  Guess this means add more rigs 



Duxx said:


> Well with skinnee peacing out... we gotta start to step it up !!



I agree.

Marcos dammit, give me your moms old rig already!!


----------



## Duxx (May 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> im already going 24/7.  Guess this means add more rigs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah my moms laptop is crunching 24/7!!  I don't know what else to do with it.. :/

I loaded 9.04 on it.. but i SUCK with linux


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 21, 2009)

I'm crunching with 4 cores now
2 pcs running
still can't leave it on 24/7 tho


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Hah my moms laptop is crunching 24/7!!  I don't know what else to do with it.. :/
> 
> I loaded 9.04 on it.. but i SUCK with linux



i have another rig that is been given to me that will be crunching too, but person is waiting on some parts to finish assembly of the replacement.


----------



## Duxx (May 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i have another rig that is been given to me that will be crunching too, but person is waiting on some parts to finish assembly of the replacement.



Yah we only need like 50 more to make up for skinnee... hah


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Yah we only need like 50 more to make up for skinnee... hah



  funny but true.


----------



## bogmali (May 21, 2009)

I'm getting my circuit breakers trip on me so I have to move some of my farms to the garage (where the temps are cooler). Will have another i7 coming (courtesy of loonym) that will also fold/crunch 24/7. Watch out CP you might be seeing me in your rearview mirror pretty soon

So who is Metalracer again? I've been riding that dudes tail for the longest


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I'm getting my circuit breakers trip on me so I have to move some of my farms to the garage (where the temps are cooler). Will have another i7 coming (courtesy of loonym) that will also fold/crunch 24/7. Watch out CP you might be seeing me in your rearview mirror pretty soon
> 
> So who is Metalracer again? I've riding that dudes tail for the longest



stop picking on the lonely i7


----------



## loonym (May 22, 2009)

* TechPowerUp!   1,294,345 * Great crunching everyone!


----------



## loonym (May 23, 2009)

* TechPowerUp! 1,253,366 * Great day everyone!


----------



## loonym (May 24, 2009)

*Yesterday's Total*

* TechPowerUp! 1,114,195 *Good crunching everyone!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 25, 2009)

don't stop machines now people!!


----------



## King Wookie (May 25, 2009)

Mine's running 24/7.

Now if only I could afford a quad core.
Hmm. Do I really need two kidneys?


----------



## MRCL (May 25, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Mine's running 24/7.
> 
> Now if only I could afford a quad core.
> Hmm. Do I really need two kidneys?





Got the new mobo. So I'm FINALLY able to build the dedicated cruncher. Provided nothing else dies suddenly.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 25, 2009)

I hope my school throws out those pcs
Time to bring'em home boys!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I hope my school throws out those pcs
> Time to bring'em home boys!!



now that'll be sweet


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> now that'll be sweet



oh I can't wait!


----------



## computertechy (May 25, 2009)

got 2 rigs crunching! 

both have almost finished their projects!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

computertechy said:


> got 2 rigs crunching!
> 
> both have almost finished their projects!!!



way to go


----------



## computertechy (May 25, 2009)

ive got flu, feel like shit and im suspended from work  nice month for me. so mostly im resting in bed or playing with myself so i just thought i would check out this BOINC thing fit had set up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

computertechy said:


> ive got flu, feel like shit and im suspended from work  nice month for me. so mostly im resting in bed or playing with myself so i just thought i would check out this BOINC thing fit had set up!



IT'S A GREAT THING!!! :ROCKOUT:


----------



## Duxx (May 25, 2009)

It's going backwards?!  Nooooooo!  Come on guys, we gotta hit 1.5mil a day!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

Duxx said:


> It's going backwards?!  Nooooooo!  Come on guys, we gotta hit 1.5mil a day!



im still on 24/7.  Ive been down a bit, but when its running, its on 24/7.  Had some issues with the PC, hopefully they are resolved now.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 25, 2009)

My internet was down
but it's ok
I've uploaded a lot of projects today


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2009)

Got my AMD rig rock stable and I'm now crunching/folding again..


----------



## King Wookie (May 25, 2009)

Erocker, please remind me where that robot comes from.
My head hurts trying to remember.


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2009)

"The Black Hole" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078869/


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

gotta love IMDB, that place rocks man.


----------



## King Wookie (May 25, 2009)

erocker said:


> "The Black Hole" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078869/



Ah yes!

Wow. That's going back some.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

Man I just downloaded a movie pack of the Gremlins, this goes back some too, but not as much as "The Black Hole"

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087363/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

bringing back this thread

Yesterday 6/7

1,298,867 

great crunching everyone.

and sorry loonym, saw you give the recipe away over at XS on how to get these numbers.  So I figured why not help you out and post some


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

is it me or are we 19th as far as yesterday in putting out the most points???


----------



## Duxx (Jun 9, 2009)

We usually sit around the 19-21 spot per day...  Just takes a long time to get there. hah GJ bringing it back chicken.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> We usually sit around the 19-21 spot per day...  Just takes a long time to get there. hah GJ bringing it back chicken.



i figured out how to get the numbers thanks to loonym, so why not.  Good way to keep up with our performance


----------



## Duxx (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i figured out how to get the numbers thanks to loonym, so why not.  Good way to keep up with our performance



and with RAMMIE stepping down in 18 days... eek!   I'm debating leaving my computer(s) on for 4 weeks while I go on vacation to Peru... hmmm


----------



## msgclb (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is it me or are we 19th as far as yesterday in putting out the most points???



Ever since I've been looking we've been among the top daily points producers. CP keep the avatar! I'm betting stefanels made it for you and I'd bet you don't want to disappoint the guy, do you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> and with RAMMIE stepping down in 18 days... eek!   I'm debating leaving my computer(s) on for 4 weeks while I go on vacation to Peru... hmmm



do it do it.  Man when Rammie steps down, this is going to suck.  But regardless, we are in debt for ever for his help, and as well to all the other xs guys 



msgclb said:


> Ever since I've been looking we've been among the top daily points producers. CP keep the avatar! I'm betting stefanels made it for you and I'd bet you don't want to disappoint the guy, do you?



yeah he did, I wouldn't want to dissapoint him.  He made my signature too!


----------



## loonym (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bringing back this thread
> 
> Yesterday 6/7
> 
> ...


Way to step up Chicken Patty. :up:
Glad to see someone posting this important number. It's easy duty and only one post a day.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> do it do it.  Man when *Rammie steps down, this is going to suck*.  But regardless, we are in debt for ever for his help, and as well to all the other xs guys
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he did, I wouldn't want to dissapoint him.  He made my signature too!



The loss of Rammie's production will put the TEAM slightly below 1 million a day production.

The effort should be made to bring daily production to a least a million and build from there.  A little more from each of us and trying to recruit a few more bodies should come next.  It might not happen quickly but as active as this forum is, new meat should not be too big of an issue.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a MSI K9A2 Platinum on hand with a Phenom X4 9950 that should be here in a couple of days. If I don't have any problems I should have it crunching by the end of the week. When I get it running I'll then order at least a couple of cards to fold also.

The last time I had an AMD system, AMD was kicking Intel's ass so I don't know how much overclocking I'll get done. If someone knows of a good howto to overclock these AMD processors that would be helpful.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

loonym said:


> Way to step up Chicken Patty. :up:
> Glad to see someone posting this important number. It's easy duty and only one post a day.



you got it 



mike047 said:


> The loss of Rammie's production will put the TEAM slightly below 1 million a day production.
> 
> The effort should be made to bring daily production to a least a million and build from there.  A little more from each of us and trying to recruit a few more bodies should come next.  It might not happen quickly but as active as this forum is, new meat should not be too big of an issue.



thats not that bad, I mean its a huge drop but  hey we'll have to start building from there.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you got it
> 
> 
> 
> thats not that bad, I mean its a huge drop but  hey we'll have to start building from there.



One block at a time is all it takes to build a castle.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> One block at a time is all it takes to build a castle.



I agree.  We started out not long ago and look how many members we have.  We just need to start producing more with what we have and we can do some serious crunching!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

6/8 

*TechPowerUp!  	 1,346,395   *  

even better day folks, whatever you are doing, keep doing it


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree.  We started out not long ago and look how many members we have.  We just need to start producing more with what we have and we can do some serious crunching!



Check this out (if you haven't already). The wheels are in motion for a very nice prize...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96397&page=2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Check this out (if you haven't already). The wheels are in motion for a very nice prize...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96397&page=2



i'll read into this, see if I can help in anyway.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

6/9


*	 1,346,395*

higher and higher everyday, keep on crunching folks, great job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

6/10

*1,338,490 *

slightly lower but still great crunching


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

shew... impressive guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

impressive guys, i think this has been our highest this week 
*
6/11
1,360,983*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

*6/12 

 	 1,291,671*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

as of 6/14


* 1,280,202*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


>



we are doing a bit less though, we need to go up, not down 


Still great crunching everyone


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

its probably just daily fluctuations. some days not everyones rigs submit results.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its probably just daily fluctuations. some days not everyones rigs submit results.



mine were good yesterday, today they suck.  but my i7 rig restarted over night.  so today I don't expect it to be great.  Hopefully tomorrow i'll be back on track


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

I think today is going to be a good day as far as points if it continues like this.  Just a guess though.  We'll wait and see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2009)

I said it was gonna be a good day.  Almost 1.5k 


*6/15     1,432,183*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2009)

*6/16                          	 1,456,188*


  come on, lets get 1.5k folks, we can do it!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 17, 2009)

geeez!

good crunchin yall!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> geeez!
> 
> good crunchin yall!



yep, I agree.  Im dying to get my 3rd rig up.  Missing the mobo only.  at most a hdd and PSU, but I think i'll find one around the house.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *6/16                          	 1,456,188*
> 
> 
> come on, lets get 1.5k folks, we can do it!!



First you need to borrow a different colored marker from Dave!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 17, 2009)

we will make it once i get the rigs up and running

trying to see how much BuckNasty is selling those rigs for


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> First you need to borrow a different colored marker from Dave!



what did he use for 1.5k


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what did he use for 1.5k



To long ago to remember.But we did start that way.I was a member from the get go after we quit Rosetta as a team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> To long ago to remember.But we did start that way.I was a member from the get go after we quit Rosetta as a team.



what does he actually do with the markers though ?


----------



## loonym (Jun 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what does he actually do with the markers though ?


It's been rumored it's something to do with weird body art but I'd rather not think about it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2009)

loonym said:


> It's been rumored it's something to do with weird body art but I'd rather not think about it.



Did I even ask what he did with them?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

no update today, scores are fucked up.  we have not even put up 1 million points yet today.  all teams scores are half, weird!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2009)

good day everyone, keep it up 


*6/18 1,396,471*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 20, 2009)

I am crunching again on the only rig that i have and that is running. not doing bad keep up the good work everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am crunching again on the only rig that i have and that is running. not doing bad keep up the good work everyone



thats the spirit dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats the spirit dude



thanks you  I bet your getting some good numbers with your rigs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks you  I bet your getting some good numbers with your rigs



well I downclocked the i7 abit bout 3-4k per day.  my scores are stabilizing now.  I used to get about 4-4.5k with my i7 when it was clocked higher.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 21, 2009)

wow great work guys , and great idea loonym very good thread , keep on updates my friend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> wow great work guys , and great idea loonym very good thread , keep on updates my friend



loonym joined Dave which is a member of Xtreme Systems in doing body art with magic markers.  Therefore I have been updating this thread for a few now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2009)

way to go guys.

*1,377,534*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 21, 2009)

we are down alittle  we are getting farther from 1.5


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> we are down alittle  we are getting farther from 1.5



heh, still some good numbers.  We were fighting to break the 1k mark a few weeks/months ago remember?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2009)

woooohooooo finally 1.4k.  Now where is the 1.5k guys?  

*
 	 1,412,594*


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 22, 2009)

Its all cause of me ;P just kiddin thats awsome!!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice 

Tell your friends to start crunching for TPU


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have but none of them have got around to it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2009)

i have my buddy with two quad cores crunching. I kinda got him into it a bit.  He wanted to for a while but never got around to it.  But when I started to do it he got into it.

Its a member on here called amdguy.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2009)

My numbers seem to be leveling out since the power outage... I want to buy a few i7's.. Only thing is I know as soon as I buy them.. the 35nm's will come out.. lol


----------



## HammerON (Jun 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i have my buddy with two quad cores crunching. I kinda got him into it a bit.  He wanted to for a while but never got around to it.  But when I started to do it he got into it.
> 
> Its a member on here called amdguy.



That is great! It is also a good way to introduce others to TPU


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2009)

HammerON said:


> That is great! It is also a good way to introduce others to TPU



 Yea if each one of us tell 10 people, and those 10 people tell 10 people. That's 110 new members! Then those 110 people tell 10 people that's a shit load of people! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2009)

* 	 1,304,927*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 23, 2009)

pimpin guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

woohooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 



* 	 1,532,339 *


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Dayum~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rockin Out Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eCookies for everyone!!!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD JOB EVERYONE! That is awesome! over 1.5 yeaaa yeaaa...mmmmmmmmmm coookies yum.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 24, 2009)

Need some milk for all those cookies


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

I would love some milk please


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2009)

YUMM they some great cookies thank you sir


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Dayum~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rockin Out Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



now whos the man for taking over loonyms job and updating this thread everyday with our #'s.  yes yes, thats me, bow down to your daddy now. 


Im really amazed with the #'s were out putting out guys.  Amazing work!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> now whos the man for taking over loonyms job and updating this thread everyday with our #'s.  yes yes, thats me, bow down to your daddy now.
> 
> 
> Im really amazed with the #'s were out putting out guys.  Amazing work!



Thank you for all the posts you are making with our numbers  Your great at it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Thank you for all the posts you are making with our numbers  Your great at it



im a bit puzzled though.  I had only my i7 rig crunching before at 4ghz.  I was putting anywhere between 3500-4500 points per day.

I downclocked it to 3.8 GHz.  Only 200 mhz, and have a 2nd rig crunching 24/7 (athlon x2), however I cant seem to get 3500 PPD anymore?  

Any Ideas on whats going on?


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have no idea man :\ Sorry


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2009)

* 	 1,414,970 *


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats good! but what happened to our 1.5


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Thats good! but what happened to our 1.5



WCG said we need more i7 rigs if we wanna see 1.5 or higher


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol now im wishing I hadn't sold my i7 rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Lol now im wishing I hadn't sold my i7 rig



buy another one   j/k  u should though


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol I'm broke now  but my phenom II is just fine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> lol I'm broke now  but my phenom II is just fine



I still think you should buy an i7 rig   I wish I can get another one.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe when I get my case in I'll try to sell my computer as a whole locally.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Maybe when I get my case in I'll try to sell my computer as a whole locally.



the Phenom II rig?


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the Phenom II rig?



Yep yep the one in my specs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Yep yep the one in my specs



wish I had the money, I miss my PHenom II rig


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 25, 2009)

If somebody can get me an i7 920 for a good deal (D0 please) then I'll be replacing my X3210 with it.  I think I've been crunching with it for the past 48hrs or so straight.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=51543&highlight=920


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 25, 2009)

I know, I've talked with him about it a bit, but I also need to sell my current stuff.  I might just list it and say I can't sell it until I go i7.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh i see
nvm its gone i think


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 25, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If somebody can get me an i7 920 for a good deal (D0 please) then I'll be replacing my X3210 with it.  I think I've been crunching with it for the past 48hrs or so straight.



I'm going to be selling a i7 CO/Gigabyte UD3R/Super Talent DDR3/TRUE combo soon...but I know you want a DO. Just thought it was a good time to let you guys know.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

How much for that combo? I might be interested if I can sell my current rig


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

What you don't want to say?


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lets hit 1.5!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Lets hit 1.5!!!



today looks like a good day.  I think we can do it today again


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> today looks like a good day.  I think we can do it today again





Paulieg said:


> My i7 and Q6600 are now running full bore, and tomorrow my 2nd i7 will be back up. For the final push to the top 100, I'm going to clock the snot out of all of them for the next couple of days.



Keepem' goin' till 50 at least!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> today looks like a good day.  I think we can do it today again



I hope so!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty you're doing a great job of keeping up with the daily numbers! Thank you for your hard work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Chicken Patty you're doing a great job of keeping up with the daily numbers! Thank you for your hard work!



at least I try   thanks for your kind words dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

* 	 1,418,318*


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 26, 2009)

wow, nice work guys!
nearing 1.5!!!


----------



## A novice (Jun 26, 2009)

Congratulations everyone TPU is now in the top 100


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

A novice said:


> Congratulations everyone TPU is now in the top 100



  awesome.

DC stats says 101 though?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 26, 2009)

Bottom of the page;

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg


#99


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Bottom of the page;
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg
> 
> ...



if you look at the other teams daily scores, We are always constantly the top 20 as far as daily scores.  We just started to crunch not long ago therefore have to work our way up.  But we are doing great!


----------



## mike047 (Jun 26, 2009)

Need to kick it up a notch, with Rammie moving on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Need to kick it up a notch, with Rammie moving on.



that is true.  But i'm sure we can pull through together on this one


----------



## mike047 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, we look very good until we get up in the 30's.  That's were it gets REAL tough.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Yes, we look very good until we get up in the 30's.  That's were it gets REAL tough.



I agree, but hey after all  as long as we crunch, we are doing something good


----------



## HammerON (Jun 27, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Bottom of the page;
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg
> 
> ...



Way to go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

rammieeeeeeeeee 

we ain't doing that bad though.  You know what this means guys, step it up!  

* 	 1,026,777 *


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 27, 2009)

Congratulations everyone!!! Here's to the best community on the web, the TPU WCG team!!! 




Chicken Patty said:


> rammieeeeeeeeee
> 
> we ain't doing that bad though.  You know what this means guys, step it up!
> 
> * 	 1,026,777 *



No worries. I have faith in our team. If everyone steps it up about 500 points per day, we'll still be in the same ballpark as if we had Rammie still. We are strong and there is no reason for us not to be able to do this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Congratulations everyone!!! Here's to the best community on the web, the TPU WCG team!!!



back at cha


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> rammieeeeeeeeee
> 
> we ain't doing that bad though.  You know what this means guys, step it up!
> 
> * 	 1,026,777 *



we'll get back to that 1.5mill a day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> we'll get back to that 1.5mill a day



I sure hope so.  seen the score drop since rammie left is motivation to build more crunchers.  Now if I can only motivate my wallett


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

CP your getting pie again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> CP your getting pie again!



not no more  I guess since I Had a really bad day yesterday as far as PPD, they caught up with todays updates. I dont know, we'll see


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not no more  I guess since I Had a really bad day yesterday as far as PPD, they caught up with todays updates. I dont know, we'll see



Check the overall pie. You're getting it!


----------



## A novice (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty is now in the top 10 Overall producers for TPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Check the overall pie. You're getting it!





A novice said:


> Chicken Patty is now in the top 10 Overall producers for TPU.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090627/teampieoverall.png



I was once first.  Then the refugess came over, i dropped to fourth, then fifth and all the way to 11th.  But rammie left so I moved up a spot.
first update for today looked good for me, the next one I bet will suck!


----------



## loonym (Jun 28, 2009)

This is not my team so if I'm out of line just tell me STFU, but I do care a great deal about this team. Losing a couple high output members is unfortunate but really just a speed bump. Over time you'll see people come and go. That's just how it is. Perhaps this can be a motivator to others to examine other possible resources and step up recruiting. Just my opinion but a great immediate goal would be to maintain that 1 million mark consistently. 

Congrats to all on taking this team into the top 100!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

loonym said:


> This is not my team so if I'm out of line just tell me STFU, but I do care a great deal about this team. Losing a couple high output members is unfortunate but really just a speed bump. Over time you'll see people come and go. That's just how it is. Perhaps this can be a motivator to others to examine other possible resources and step up recruiting. Just my opinion but a great immediate goal would be to maintain that 1 million mark consistently.
> 
> Congrats to all on taking this team into the top 100!!



you are not out of line dude.  You are right on the ball.  Maintaining that 1k mark is important to us now.  Keep an eye on us, I have a feeling we will grow quickly.  We love you man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

we need to stay above that 1million mark folks, come on!!!!

* 	 948,655*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2009)

*965,992 *


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 29, 2009)

Better than yesterday!! Woooooott


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

now, this is what i'm talking about guys, keep it up 

*	 1,035,895*


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sweet man! Good stuff there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Sweet man! Good stuff there



now we just gotta keep it over 1mil a day


----------



## HammerON (Jun 30, 2009)

Looking good

Thanks for keeping us updated CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Looking good
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated CP!



anytime


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 30, 2009)

YGPM Hammer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> YGPM Hammer



you pm'ed him a hammer?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2009)

Way to go guys! Great job!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you pm'ed him a hammer?



I said you've got a private message hammer lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> I said you've got a private message hammer lol



I know   just messing wit ya!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

*970,627*


----------



## msgclb (Jul 1, 2009)

While we are currently having some growing pains staying above the 1 million daily points it seems that techPowerUp! has just passed 100 million total points.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

msgclb said:


> While we are currently having some growing pains staying above the 1 million daily points it seems that techPowerUp! has just passed 100 million total points.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090630/WCG 06-30-09-1.jpg



we are still rocking and rollin'.   Staying above 1mil is our goal though. My rig was down a few people had their rigs down.  Hopefully these upcoming days are a bit better.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 1, 2009)

Yea TPU is doing a great job! My Q9550 will be here tomorrow via ups. It's not a lot, but I hope it helps the team...


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh it'll help those are good chips man!  Let us know how it goes. Are you going to overclock or leave it at stock?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 1, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Oh it'll help those are good chips man!  Let us know how it goes. Are you going to overclock or leave it at stock?



I hope to reach 4ghz.. but I'm thinking 3.8ghz at least. I'll lap the processor for optimal heat transfer, and will be cooled with my zalman 9700n.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea TPU is doing a great job! My Q9550 will be here tomorrow via ups. It's not a lot, but I hope it helps the team...



anything that u use to crunch is help man 

I got both of my rigs up and running already.  Full steam


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> anything that u use to crunch is help man
> 
> I got both of my rigs up and running already.  Full steam



Good Job! I see everything went well.  I hope every thing goes well tomorrow... No doa processor... hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Good Job! I see everything went well.  I hope every thing goes well tomorrow... No doa processor... hehehe



so did the CPU arrive?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so did the CPU arrive?



I can't have nothing.. I order from newegg all the time.. and UPS screws up the deliveries... Oh well, maybe tomorrow..


```
INCORRECT ROUTING AT UPS FACILITY / UPS INTERNAL ACTIVITY CODE[X]
```


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I can't have nothing.. I order from newegg all the time.. and UPS screws up the deliveries... Oh well, maybe tomorrow..
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



wtf?>  did you track it?  what does it say?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 1, 2009)

It should be here tomorrow... UPS Bastards...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> It should be here tomorrow... UPS Bastards...



damn dude, hope it all goes well and that you really get it tomorrow.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wtf?>  did you track it?  what does it say?



Yea, I've been tracking it all day.. looked good until about 3pm.. that's when it received that messege.. It has returned back to the local ups.. and will ship out again tomorrow... It's happened three times this year.. UPS bastards.. but it's free shipping... oh well... must be a new driver...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I've been tracking it all day.. looked good until about 3pm.. that's when it received that messege.. It has returned back to the local ups.. and will ship out again tomorrow... It's happened three times this year.. UPS bastards.. but it's free shipping... oh well... must be a new driver...



 @ new driver

bro usps is the way to go, never had a problem with them


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ new driver
> 
> bro usps is the way to go, never had a problem with them



Yea... It only happens if it's something I really want... If it was parts for someone else.. I'd get them a day early...lol I can't have nothing... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea... It only happens if it's something I really want... If it was parts for someone else.. I'd get them a day early...lol I can't have nothing... lol



  thats crazy man sorry to hear about this.  Thank god till today everything i have ordered has arrived correctly "knocks on wood"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

thats what i'm talking about, good job guys 


* 	 1,007,013 *


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 2, 2009)

Woooott


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 2, 2009)

There not all going for somereason


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> There not all going for somereason



what do you mean?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 2, 2009)

i got like 13 rigs going but only like 7 show up that are actually running :/ oh well any 1 will help the cause


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> i got like 13 rigs going but only like 7 show up that are actually running :/ oh well any 1 will help the cause



give us a screenshot of this from your dc stats page, I cant find you on there, maybe im just blind


----------



## msgclb (Jul 3, 2009)

I found him but his hosts are not public.






By the way, I've got a new toy in the mail.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I found him but his hosts are not public.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090702/WCG 07-02-09-1.jpg
> 
> ...



damn i must be blind.

what toy is that ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

good going team, keeping it over 1mil 

* 	 1,063,578*


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I found him but his hosts are not public.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090702/WCG 07-02-09-1.jpg
> 
> ...



how do i make it public?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> how do i make it public?



I got you covered on AIM buddy


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks chicken patty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> thanks chicken patty



anytime.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

*1,020,413*


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 4, 2009)

added 3 more rigs today.

1 quad
2 duals

i got 15 total going


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> added 3 more rigs today.
> 
> 1 quad
> 2 duals
> ...



awesome, bro.  You gonna be crunching hard dude


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 4, 2009)

i want #1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> i want #1



you got some crunching to do yo, lots


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you got some crunching to do yo, lots



why do you think i got so many going chicken patty?

every day i get higher on that list, yesterday was 83, now im 74


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> why do you think i got so many going chicken patty?
> 
> every day i get higher on that list, yesterday was 83, now im 74



thats the way to do it 

your hosts are showing 

Now you can see what rig is putting out what   If you hold the mouse over the device name it says what CPU and what rig it is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> why do you think i got so many going chicken patty?
> 
> every day i get higher on that list, yesterday was 83, now im 74



aight man, now you have moved up more spots and is finally getting some pie dude


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 4, 2009)

WOOT! yes!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> WOOT! yes!!



my first update was weak, rig had some downtime yesterday.  Lets see if next update I can cure my hunger with some delicious PIE


----------



## Duxx (Jul 4, 2009)

Im backkkkk!   Setting up my laptops in a few minutes and then other desktop next time i go to my dads.  Hopefully upgrade to i7 soon too!  GJ freaksavior, awesome numbers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2009)

weak day guys, what happened.  Good crunching anyhow 

* 949,461 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

very good day guys 

*	 1,061,383*


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 6, 2009)

nice guys! keep it up. 

cp, im down in the 60's now  im movin on up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> nice guys! keep it up.
> 
> cp, im down in the 60's now  im movin on up!



u sure are bro, you burning through the list


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 6, 2009)

and boosting my ego along the way


----------



## Duxx (Jul 6, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> and boosting my e*peen* along the way



notenoughchars


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2009)

Duxx said:


> notenoughchars



WTF does that mean?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> WTF does that mean?



I asked myself the same question


----------



## HammerON (Jul 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very good day guys
> 
> *	 1,061,383*



Sweet! Back over a million again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Sweet! Back over a million again



correct!


----------



## Duxx (Jul 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> WTF does that mean?



lol when i quoted that, it said that i needed more characters to post, i just didnt include any spaces


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 6, 2009)

We moved up one rank!! Yey!! To all the crunchers!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27027&stc=1&d=1246887314
> 
> We moved up one rank!! Yey!! To all the crunchers!!



way to go guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

another day over a mil  


*1,089,380 *


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 7, 2009)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET good job peeps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET good job peeps



we are loosing 4x4 though.  Hes switching over to XS after today   another reality check, can we stay above 1mil a day without him.  We are strong and we can do it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> another day over a mil
> 
> 
> *1,089,380 *



that makes me want to 



everyone gets  

 for another great day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that makes me want to [url]http://smiliesftw.com/x/party0010.gif[/URL]
> 
> everyone gets  [url]http://smiliesftw.com/x/eaea.gif[/URL] for another great day



  hilarious smileys.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hilarious smileys.



thanks  thought people could use a  while being told that they are valuable members of the team and are appreciated


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  thought people could use a  while being told that they are valuable members of the team and are appreciated



you are correct and thanks dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

#'s are low for everyone today, server has been down, guess points have no updated correctly
* 	 778,060*


----------



## HammerON (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

HammerON said:


>



yeah the top cruncher averages about 16 million a day in WCG, they did about 11 million today , so points are def. low for everyone.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 8, 2009)

My isp is taking a dump
i cant go online with my pc...
man, i need to update my projects


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 8, 2009)

I was without internet for about 5 hours yesterday. 

I have two days worth of work though so the only damage done is not reporting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

Good To Know GT90, glad your work is still there , time to update now, I know i got some reporting to do.  did alot yesterday and it did not report.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2009)

I used a fix Mike pointed out that forces it to upload as it finishes them.  Older clients apparently do this by default.  Here's the post:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1456758&postcount=31


----------



## msgclb (Jul 9, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I used a fix Mike pointed out that forces it to upload as it finishes them.  Older clients apparently do this by default.  Here's the post:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1456758&postcount=31



I use that fix but in Vista and Windows 7 I found cc_config.xml in C:\ProgramData\BOINC. If you already have the file then you need to edit it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

the high numbers is due to the low numbers yesterday, lets keep them there though 

_* 1,515,691*_


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

* 1,102,283 *


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> * 1,102,283 *



Thanks CP! TPU is kick'n butt!! 

 I've got this Q9550 scream'n..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks CP! TPU is kick'n butt!!
> 
> I've got this Q9550 scream'n..lol



NP dude 

glad to know that Q is up and crunching.  What clocks you got it crunching at?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> NP dude
> 
> glad to know that Q is up and crunching.  What clocks you got it crunching at?



 Still at 3.782ghz and 1780fsb. I'm going to lap it tomorrow.  After that I'll push it some more.. hehehe 

have you lapped your i7? You have it on water correct? Do you have a loop going to your nb? oh great i7 owner you  hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Still at 3.782ghz and 1780fsb. I'm going to lap it tomorrow.  After that I'll push it some more.. hehehe
> 
> have you lapped your i7? You have it on water correct? Do you have a loop going to your nb? oh great i7 owner you  hehehe



great, keep us posted on the lapping 

no mine is not lapped, and the CPU is the only thing getting cooled in the loop.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great, keep us posted on the lapping
> 
> no mine is not lapped, and the CPU is the only thing getting cooled in the loop.



I'll try to put up some pic's tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I'll try to put up some pic's tomorrow.



AWESOME


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

another day above the magic "1" 


*1,092,069*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2009)

oooooo. NICE!!!!!!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 11, 2009)

All three of my i7 rigs are back crunching now and they're all H2O cooled


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2009)

again over 1mil 


* 	 1,111,636 *


----------



## HammerON (Jul 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> again over 1mil
> 
> 
> * 	 1,111,636 *



Very nice


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 12, 2009)

Woot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2009)

1 mil again 



* 	 1,087,163 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2009)

UP UP AND AWAY 


* 	 1,183,857 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

and 1 mil again 

* 	 1,148,570 *


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 15, 2009)

Why not 2 million?


----------



## Duxx (Jul 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> and 1 mil again
> 
> * 	 1,148,570 *




1 mil + 148,000!  i really need to upgrade, i feel like a slacker


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Why not 2 million?



little by little my friend.  people said we couldn't do it without Rammie, we are still kicking their butt without him.  I'm sure Rammie would be very proud of us


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 15, 2009)

We're as strong now as we were when we first started this thread. That was with Rammie's help, and he was a major contributor, as well as a few other XS contributors.  If we keep this pace up, in the same amount of time we should be 1.5 -> 1.75 million. This team can only grow considering its in its infancy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2009)

* 	 1,143,647 *


----------



## HammerON (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice job Team TPU 
Crunch baby crunch


----------



## RAMMIE (Jul 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> little by little my friend.  people said we couldn't do it without Rammie, we are still kicking their butt without him.  I'm sure Rammie would be very proud of us



Ya'll should be proud.Your doing a fine job.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Ya'll should be proud.Your doing a fine job.



I have heard so much about you when it comes to WCG but not to be rude or anything who are you?


----------



## RAMMIE (Jul 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have heard so much about you when it comes to WCG but not to be rude or anything who are you?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1380785&postcount=11


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 17, 2009)

Also, until recently he provided us with 1/3 of our crunching PPD. Once we hit top 100 he moved on to help another team get started (I believe was how it went).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1380785&postcount=11



good reason to crunch  thanks for alittle info on yourself. Hope i didn't come across rude


----------



## Duxx (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for editing your post. I have deleted my comment.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Probably could have left the swearing out... that usually has negative connotations and for a guy who helped us tremendously to get us where we are, he deserves more than that.



you are right. I'm just used to using that in my every day convos that sometimes i don't even think about it. I just edited it. and if everyone that quoted me would also do the same that would be great


----------



## RAMMIE (Jul 17, 2009)

It's all good.I throw bombs myself on occasion.
Anyway,ya'll are doing great and I love seeing TPU/WCG move up the ranks.
Crunch on!

Mike


----------



## Duxx (Jul 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you are right. I'm just used to using that in my every day convos that sometimes i don't even think about it. I just edited it. and if everyone that quoted me would also do the same that would be great



beat ya to it  

No hard feelings, Crunch on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Ya'll should be proud.Your doing a fine job.



We indeed are.  Glad you passed by bro


----------



## RAMMIE (Jul 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


>


----------



## RAMMIE (Jul 17, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1380785&postcount=11




Let's see some additions to that thread so we can learn more about each other.We're all on the same team.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jul 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Also, until recently he provided us with 1/3 of our crunching PPD. Once we hit top 100 he moved on to help another team get started (I believe was how it went).



Right now I'm back at XS,can't let ya'll overtake them.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 17, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Right now I'm back at XS,can't let ya'll overtake them.



how many rigs you got going? and what procs?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Right now I'm back at XS,can't let ya'll overtake them.



funny, I just saw a post over there saying you were back.  You guys are building some steam lately. Dave has his blue magic marker out, when you'll getting some "purple Haze" as you'll call it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> funny, I just saw a post over there saying you were back.  You guys are building some steam lately. Dave has his blue magic marker out, when you'll getting some "purple Haze" as you'll call it?



I'm sure that the purple haze your talking about isn't what i'm thinking of


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm sure that the purple haze your talking about isn't what i'm thinking of



you have no idea


----------



## RAMMIE (Jul 17, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> how many rigs you got going? and what procs?



28 in my house and 10 in the wild.
little bit of everything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> 28 in my house and 10 in the wild.
> little bit of everything.



in the wild like in the woods surrounded by all sorts of wild animals?


----------



## RAMMIE (Jul 17, 2009)

At my parents and in-laws.I supply the rigs they supply the juice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> At my parents and in-laws.I supply the rigs they supply the juice.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 17, 2009)

added a PII


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> added a PII



dude you are going to rock this place bro   gonna move up quickly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

* 	 1,153,184 *


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 17, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> added a PII



Phenom 2 or Pentium 2, lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Phenom 2 or Pentium 2, lol.



after getting me excited, it better be a Phenom II


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 17, 2009)

I've got a couple of Pentium 2s I could add. A Pentium 3 and a socket 478 Celeron too. These computers are destined for the recycle station though as no one around me wants them and they require too much to get them off their last legs. (Fans / scrubbing clean / re installation of software I don't own, etc)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2009)

* 	 1,143,018 *


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

not too bad. kinda seems like we are down alittle


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I've got a couple of Pentium 2s I could add. A Pentium 3 and a socket 478 Celeron too. These computers are destined for the recycle station though as no one around me wants them and they require too much to get them off their last legs. (Fans / scrubbing clean / re installation of software I don't own, etc)



if you where in the US i would have been happy to take the s478 off your hands i have been wanting another s478 p4 for awhile(idk why i want one so damn bad)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not too bad. kinda seems like we are down alittle



my rigs were down


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

*1,023,386 *


----------



## HammerON (Jul 19, 2009)

Just staying over a million


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 19, 2009)

As long as best buy has power, the rigs are crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> As long as best buy has power, the rigs are crunching.



what does best buy have to do with this?  You got the store crunching?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

whats happening guys .  We got 50% returning work.  


* 995,014*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2009)

much better day guys, good crunchin' 

*1,115,410 *


----------



## HammerON (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2009)

* 	 1,072,106 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2009)

* 	 1,047,409 *


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 23, 2009)

Averaging over a million a day, nice going guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Averaging over a million a day, nice going guys



thanks dude, nice to see you around.  You guys are doing great over at XS as well. I'm always there, but i'll stop by the thread and say wassup one of these days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

*1,068,304 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2009)

* 	 1,094,338 *


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2009)

* 	 1,064,274 *


----------



## Duxx (Jul 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> * 	 1,064,274 *



You should post a date with the daily number... its 7PM and I'm assuming this was yesterdays?  today isn't over yet


----------



## msgclb (Jul 26, 2009)

Duxx said:


> You should post a date with the daily number... its 7PM and I'm assuming this was yesterdays?  today isn't over yet



The day is over for today's updates!


> Statistics Date - Points Generated
> 7/25/09 -------- 1,064,274


----------



## Duxx (Jul 26, 2009)

msgclb said:


> The day is over for today's updates!



Huh, lol alright...   Thanks


----------



## HammerON (Jul 26, 2009)

Duxx said:


> You should post a date with the daily number... its 7PM and I'm assuming this was yesterdays?  today isn't over yet



Just keeping over a million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2009)

i used to post dates, dont know why I stopped 

I'll do that from now on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2009)

7/26/09 23:59:59

* 	 1,078,625 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2009)

7/27/09 23:59:59



* 	 1,101,847 *


----------



## HammerON (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

7/28/09 23:59:59


* 	 1,067,587 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2009)

7/29/09 23:59:59 

* 1,032,934 *


----------



## Duxx (Jul 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 7/29/09 23:59:59
> 
> * 1,032,934 *



Thanks for adding the date   Still over a mil, good to see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Thanks for adding the date   Still over a mil, good to see.



no problem dude, and yes over a mil consistently now, very good job everyone


----------



## Duxx (Jul 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no problem dude, and yes over a mil consistently now, very good job everyone



Did those guys ever go out and check your electricity bill? We haven't lost you yet have we?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Did those guys ever go out and check your electricity bill? We haven't lost you yet have we?



no man they never did, they'll have something to read now that im crunching overclocked again 

i have put out over 3k points today so far, so no, you haven't lost me yet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 30, 2009)

vacation isn't over yet but i am home now so i have my rig crunching and folding again. too bad i am leaving again tomorrow i MAY leave them go this time


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm about to break 10k


----------



## Duxx (Jul 30, 2009)

hat said:


> I'm about to break 10k



I just broke 60k!  hah Congrats!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2009)

congrats duxx


----------



## HammerON (Jul 30, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I just broke 60k!  hah Congrats!



Nice job 

I should be reaching 50K tomorrow or the next day ~ stupid dual core


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

10385


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 30, 2009)

2 Cores of my PII 920 @ 3.4Ghz. ramped up the time given to it so these numbers are just preliminary of roughly 20% of my total processing capability...
--
Other 2 cores go to 1 GPU F@H Client and 1 CPU F@H Client.


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't even bother running the single core folding client. It's totally obsolete now with the appearance of the GPU and SMP clients.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

7/31/09 23:59:59 

under 1 mil guys    who do we blame? 


* 	 948,814 *


----------



## msgclb (Aug 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 7/31/09 23:59:59
> 
> under 1 mil guys    who do we blame?
> 
> ...



This is what happened to me. Heat caused me to shut down for an extended time all but one Q6600 and if my math is correct then I lost about 25k from the previous day.


----------



## hat (Aug 1, 2009)

not me  I upgraded the socket a pc from a 2200+ to a 3000+


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 1, 2009)

hat said:


> not me  I upgraded the socket a pc from a 2200+ to a 3000+



Not me either... I can PROVE IT!!





Thats with just 2 cores. ;-)


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine droped.. cause of the heat.. My Q9550 has been off for 2.5 days and a few others.. i'm not going to list them all.. Only around 21 of my rigs have been crunching the last 7 days.. but hopefully after tomorrow my numbers will start leveling out again...  

I need to start working on the ones that have been down for awhile. Out of all my rigs I only ever have around 24 to 29 rigs producing numbers...


----------



## hat (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats... in incomprehensible amount of hardware


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 1, 2009)

Yea not bad.. I have my hosts visible now... finally..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

i understand guys.  we all have our issues.  But we gotta continue to crunch hard folks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/1/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]


* 984,469*


----------



## Duxx (Aug 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 8/1/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
> 
> 
> * 984,469*



i7 hopefully up and running on monday.   Gotta keep it up over a mil!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah suck


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 2, 2009)

I just turned my rig on 2 days ago after a week break due to electric bill and heat.
My interwebs went out last night so it didn't log for however long. But now I'm back up!


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 2, 2009)

Geez. I've heard so much about crazy electric bills. You guys must pay some crazy rates. I live in TN where its always hot during the summer, so were running AC about 14 hours a day in a 2500 sq foot house, with 3 rigs running 24/7. My electric bill was just over $100 last month.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 2, 2009)

Well you don't know my parents 
They tell me I don't *need* to keep my computer on all the time...:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Geez. I've heard so much about crazy electric bills. You guys must pay some crazy rates. I live in TN where its always hot during the summer, so were running AC about 14 hours a day in a 2500 sq foot house, with 3 rigs running 24/7. My electric bill was just over $100 last month.



im jealous.

$328 as I had said before last month.  4 bedroom townhouse.  A/c on 24/7 though, weather here just does not allow for a/c to be off


----------



## mike047 (Aug 2, 2009)

a/c..........*what is a/c*

I  know ac/dc but not a/c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

mike047 said:


> a/c..........*what is a/c*
> 
> I  know ac/dc but not a/c



 

Air Conditioner


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

4,388 points today, not bad at all.  I can say im crunching hard, both of my rigs are non stop 24/7 @ 70 % usage.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 2, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Geez. I've heard so much about crazy electric bills. You guys must pay some crazy rates. I live in TN where its always hot during the summer, so were running AC about 14 hours a day in a 2500 sq foot house, with 3 rigs running 24/7. My electric bill was just over $100 last month.



I'm moving to Tennessee! I use to pay $100 electric bills but they are moving up to around $300. I'm praying for a Canadian cold front to move through.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 2, 2009)

mike047 said:


> a/c..........*what is a/c*
> 
> I  know ac/dc but not a/c



Mike back?!  

Members Joining Today
mike047 joins from Zirconia


----------



## mike047 (Aug 2, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Mike back?!
> 
> Members Joining Today
> mike047 joins from Zirconia



It's not much, but it will help


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome back Mike047!  Every little bit helps!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 2, 2009)

mike047 said:


> It's not much, but it will help



I see you brought your 6+ million to our party.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 2, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> with 3 rigs running 24/7. My electric bill was just over $100 last month.



That's what holding me back from building another rig as well... with 4 rigs folding/crunching my bill is about £140/$235 month.

I really need to look at the best return/£ for future rigs so that I can add to my existing crunchers.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 2, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I see you brought your 6+ million to our party.



Yup, now you guys have some serious catching up to do >.<


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

welcome back Mike, its an honor to have you back


----------



## mike047 (Aug 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> welcome back Mike, its an honor to have you back



Trying to help out.  Wish that I had a job and did not need to "sell the Farm".

I did take some parts that I planned to sell and put together a E8400 on a 780i with two 9600GSO cards.  I can afford to run it and my daily driver/the dual quad/ and the mini Mac.
They will do a little for the team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2009)

good day everyone 

Statistics Last Updated: 8/2/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

* 	 1,048,559*


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 3, 2009)

Back to normal. Cool!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/3/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

*
 	 1,053,932 *


----------



## HammerON (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah!
Up over a million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/4/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]


*  1,084,657 *


----------



## HammerON (Aug 5, 2009)

Good job TPU


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 6, 2009)

It's great to see everyone stepping up!  I've been gone a few days, and came home to find out my g/f has been cutting off some of the farm at night to help out the power bill... 

She pays that bill, and her being a school teacher.. and not receiving a check in the summer months while school is out hurts.. So, I can't argue with her..  hehehe but I still have around 15 to 20 rigs crunching 24/7. So I'm not entirely out.. hehehe but I do have to cut back... 

@mike047 sorry to hear about your farm, and your job... They come, and go.. just remember you have nothing to prove, your 6 million points does that for you! You're a great team member, and I'm glad your back!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2009)

man I just realized something.  Yesterday I got home from work and both PC's were off.  Power issue I guess. I turned on my rig, so it's been crunching since then non stop.  But today I just saw I forgot to turn my AMD rig on 

so that one is now back up and crunching. 

TPU TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/5/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]


*	 1,021,480 *


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 6, 2009)

Users Returning Work : 62/158 (39.24%)

A little improvement here would do wonders for our team. Lets all step it up a notch fellas!!

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2009)

i think that i am going to be in town again this time to stay.. So my rig has been up and crunching again and it will keep going untill i have to leave again for days. keep up the work guys


----------



## hat (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm down to 2 cores (one from my 7750, one on the Sempron 3000). When running both cores on my computer, even the most trivial tasks, like watching a movie is plauged by intermittent lag.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 6, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Users Returning Work : 62/158 (39.24%)
> 
> A little improvement here would do wonders for our team. Lets all step it up a notch fellas!!
> 
> ...



Yah I have noticed the numbers starting to drop ever so slightly.  Just a little bit helps!  I should have a huge update next time around, my wireless sucks and loses connection frequently, therefore never returning work.


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 6, 2009)

hat said:


> I'm down to 2 cores (one from my 7750, one on the Sempron 3000). When running both cores on my computer, even the most trivial tasks, like watching a movie is plauged by intermittent lag.



Have the same problem on my Phenom 9950 rig. But this i7 beast can take it all. I am running WCG at 100% CPU time on all 8 cores + folding on 2 9800 gtx simultaneously. No lag whatsoever.But this beast runs damn hot. Have to stop folding on primary 9800gtx if I plan to watch TV on my pc or watch any video. If I dont stop folding...I get stutters and lags in the video.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 6, 2009)

Yup, movies lag when folding. However I never got any lag with WCG 100% with any activity (movies, browsing, etc) from my E2200 all they up to my new Q6600. The Sempron would surely lag though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2009)

run my i7 70% and I can even play crysis maxed out without lag.  I7 is indeed a beast for crunching and daily use.


----------



## hat (Aug 6, 2009)

You guys are talking about i7s, I'm talking about a Athlon64 x2 7750... hehe

Well, the E2200 too, but god knows what you have that thing clocked too. Faster clock for clock as well, and more cache. Maybe that's what's hurting me... the 512k cache :/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2009)

hat said:


> You guys are talking about i7s, I'm talking about a Athlon64 x2 7750... hehe
> 
> Well, the E2200 too, but god knows what you have that thing clocked too. Faster clock for clock as well, and more cache. Maybe that's what's hurting me... the 512k cache :/



don't worry dude, I got a socket 939 Athlon x2 crunching at 2.2 GHz .  I'm not all about i7's!  I got a E7200 coming online soon too!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm trying to go Core i7 before years end. Might get a Celeron 430 (conroe core) up soon or sell it here.


----------



## dhoshaw (Aug 7, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Users Returning Work : 62/158 (39.24%)
> 
> A little improvement here would do wonders for our team. Lets all step it up a notch fellas!!
> 
> ...



There was a prolonged power outage the day after I left on vacation, so both of my rigs were down for more than 2 weeks.  My main rig with a Q9550 4GHz is back up crunching at full speed, but due to the heat I haven't turned on my old Athlon 64 x2.


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 7, 2009)

hat said:


> You guys are talking about i7s, I'm talking about a Athlon64 x2 7750... hehe
> 
> Well, the E2200 too, but god knows what you have that thing clocked too. Faster clock for clock as well, and more cache. Maybe that's what's hurting me... the 512k cache :/



Hinting indirectly to go for an i7.....Whatever CPU u have, it doesnt matter if it crunches more or slow or less ....what matters is the fact that it crunches.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2009)

well scores were fucked yesterday, today everybodies #'s are high.  I'm just over 4k and got a tiny slice of pie 

I am working on getting the E7200 rig up and running, that should yiel me some more points and some more crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/7/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

*1,123,566*


----------



## HammerON (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice job team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

guys I highly encourage you too check out this thread I started.  It can help us big time.  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=101191


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/8/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

*	 1,060,298 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

Well my E7200 cruncher is finally up and crunching, it replaced my socket 939 AMD rig, this setup should put out at least twice as much as my AMD rig did.  For now tis setup outside of a case at default settings.  I will put in the case tomorrow


Special thanks to Paulieg who gave me a great deal on the CPU and especially Mike047 who sent me a board for only shipping    you guys  

Here it is, tomorrow I will install the Zalman cooler I had on tehe AMD rig to improve temps a bit and bring up the clocks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

I noticed Mussels has joined us and has passed the first milestone of 100 points.


Welcome aboard mussels.  Crunch hard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

smoking day guys, amazing job 

Statistics Last Updated: 8/10/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]


* 	 1,213,400*


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 11, 2009)

Mike, Paulie...U guys have set a great example!! I appreciate ur dedication and commitment to crunching and team TPU. 

U guys can have all the fun of donating and helping each other since u r all in the US. Cost of shipping from the Middle east is so high!!


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, back up and running. I was expecting the new antivirus codes on friday, but only got them today. And I'm not up to being online without. 

Memeo to self, stop leaving things to the last moment.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Mike, Paulie...U guys have set a great example!! I appreciate ur dedication and commitment to crunching and team TPU.
> 
> U guys can have all the fun of donating and helping each other since u r all in the US. Cost of shipping from the Middle east is so high!!



i'm currently trying to figure out how to send a HDD to Germany.  Don't worry, you just ask my friend.  We'll take it a step further to help out our team members!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/11/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]


* 	 1,160,380*


----------



## HammerON (Aug 12, 2009)

I am shutting the E8500 rig down so I can build the i7 in the Antec case and move the E8500 to my old Aerocool case. Hopefully will be running both late tonight 
Wish me luck~


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2009)

Remember the spacers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I am shutting the E8500 rig down so I can build the i7 in the Antec case and move the E8500 to my old Aerocool case. Hopefully will be running both late tonight
> Wish me luck~



good luck dude.

My E7200 will be crunching non stop all week, but come next week, it'll be down for a few days.  Next week is the start of Project "TPU EFFIN' ROCKS"


----------



## Duxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 8/11/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> 
> 
> * 	 1,160,380*



Now lets try and stay above the 1.1 mil mark!   Baby steps we can do ittt!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Now lets try and stay above the 1.1 mil mark!   Baby steps we can do ittt!



If you guys realize we are only a bit lower than when we had the XS refugees around.  Not bashing them, if it wasn't for them we wouldnt be where we are.  But that shows the long way we have came and how much we have grown and helped each other out.  I am extremely happy with everybodies performance and collaboration in helping each other out and crunching hard! 


Crunch hard TPU


----------



## HammerON (Aug 12, 2009)

Sweet
i7 crunching 






Now I just need to finish with the old E8500......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Sweet
> i7 crunching
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090812/Capture001.jpg
> ...



  AWESOME


----------



## HammerON (Aug 12, 2009)

E8500 up and running. I hope I have the Bionic software set-up right. It doesn't show that I have two devices. I am hoping it will after it updates (or in the next couple days when the i7 starts showing results).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

HammerON said:


> E8500 up and running. I hope I have the Bionic software set-up right. It doesn't show that I have two devices. I am hoping it will after it updates (or in the next couple days when the i7 starts showing results).



it might take a few updates, but mine usually say it right away


----------



## HammerON (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is what My Grid looks like:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Here is what My Grid looks like:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090812/Capture003225.jpg



go to "device statistics"  see if it shows up there.

Here is what mine looks like.  The Athlon rig got replaced by the E7200, so only two rigs right now


----------



## HammerON (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is what mine is currently showing:






Okay ~ I went into Device Manager and:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Here is what mine is currently showing:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090812/Capture005022.jpg
> 
> ...



I suggest you rename one of the rigs.  Why?  Well if one of them starts to give problems like returning the work units with errors or what not, how can you tell which rig is doing that?  Both have the same name.  Thats why my 2nd rig is e7200p35.  This way I can no which rig is returning what


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 13, 2009)

IM GAINING ON YOU!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> IM GAINING ON YOU!!
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d20/Flyordie07/LETSGO.jpg



on who?


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> on who?



GSG-9.. ;-p


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey CP should I try pushing my Q9550 to 4GHz? 

Well, shit this Q won't live for ever.. lets push it! NB and RAM don't fail me now!...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey CP should I try pushing my Q9550 to 4GHz?
> 
> Well, shit this Q won't live for ever.. lets push it! NB and RAM don't fail me now!...lol



how much is it at now?  You should be ok.  4ghz !!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/12/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]


* 	 1,117,701 *


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how much is it at now?  You should be ok.  4ghz !!!



I dropped it back down to 3.4GHz about a week ago due to the NB overheating and BSOD'n the machine.... But I've reinstalled my 40mm fan to the nb.. 

So, far I've got her stable @ 3.6GHz and RAM @ 1066MHz..  Just passed 10 passes of OCCT memtest.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I dropped it back down to 3.4GHz about a week ago due to the NB overheating and BSOD'n the machine.... But I've reinstalled my 40mm fan to the nb..
> 
> So, far I've got her stable @ 3.6GHz and RAM @ 1066MHz..  Just passed 10 passes of OCCT memtest.



awesome.  Keep us posted.  Whats your NB temp at right now?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awesome.  Keep us posted.  Whats your NB temp at right now?



60c  I've got to tweak some of the voltages tomorrow.. I'm off to bed..  Night all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> 60c  I've got to tweak some of the voltages tomorrow.. I'm off to bed..  Night all!



I just got up as a matter of fact.  WORK WORK WORK


----------



## Duxx (Aug 13, 2009)

Man I failed yesterday... I was setting up RAID had to reformat and then run errands.  I'll be good to go now though, until i start OC'ing it again...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/13/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]



* 	 1,040,620 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/14/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]



* 	 1,165,423 *


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 15, 2009)

I just want to spot light a TPU member! Thanks Chicken patty for your time and dedication to TPU!    Members like you make me want to be a better TPU member! 

Some days I want to give up with the heat, and the power, but everybody on this team makes me push harder.. Even when I'm down... And i'm down.. but i don't feel down... I feel like i'm winning with my team. Thanks everyone!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 15, 2009)

Second that shit boy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I just want to spot light a TPU member! Thanks Chicken patty for your time and dedication to TPU!    Members like you make me want to be a better TPU member!
> 
> Some days I want to give up with the heat, and the power, but everybody on this team makes me push harder.. Even when I'm down... And i'm down.. but i don't feel down... I feel like i'm winning with my team. Thanks everyone!




No problem dude!!!!!   I feel the same bro, I was down for about two days when I had that overreaction for my elec. bill, but I couldn't live with myself man.  I started crunching again 24/7 but at default clocks.  Two days later I was at 3.8 Ghz again   its an addiction, and this awesome team that we have is not helping with this addiction 


I also would like to give my shout outs to everybody who has helped us get to where we are, and to those who have made me who I am.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks brotha, and remember your one of the reasons i stay!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks brotha, and remember your one of the reasons i stay!



WOW DUDE, those are some kind words man   Thanks, really!

I knew i've had an influence on the team always, but if I had any doubt, you have erased it my friend   I've always shown dedication, crunched 24/7.  although my output is not the highest, I think my consistency along with being the oldest "active" member on the team has helped me stay in the top ten ever since fit created this team.  I just recently dropped to 11th.  I joined back in February, right after Fit did, just us two, then dark 2099 came along.  Then little by little this team started getting some members and look now.  about to move into 71st spot out of 15,626 teams that are registered according to DC Stats.  That says it all!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 15, 2009)

with the way the numbers are going i hope i make it to 11th... That means we grow stronger! I hope I make it to last place...hehehe I look forward to being last.. come take my spot.. I think i'll always have around 20 rigs crunching... hehehe TechPowerUp is great! and better with the members!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> with the way the numbers are going i hope i make it to 11th... That means we grow stronger! I hope I make it to last place...hehehe I look forward to being last.. come take my spot.. I think i'll always have around 20 rigs crunching... hehehe TechPowerUp is a great! and better with the members!



man with the way you are going I don't think you'll drop out of the top five ever


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 15, 2009)

I try


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/16/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]



* 	 1,166,681 *


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 17, 2009)

im generating anywhere between 6k and 12k points a day.  usually, when I7 and Pii are going its closer to 12k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> im generating anywhere between 6k and 12k points a day.  usually, when I7 and Pii are going its closer to 12k



oh yes, you are going full steam my friend.  You are doing a great job!


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I was away the weekend, and the dreaded power failure happened, so no crunching all weekend. 

At least I remembered to reset my overclock. Have been running at stock recently for no apparent reason.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Well, I was away the weekend, and the dreaded power failure happened, so no crunching all weekend.
> 
> At least I remembered to reset my overclock. Have been running at stock recently for no apparent reason.



damn man, bummer.  I am only crunching with an E7200 so my #'s will be low for a few days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

it's amazing how much cooler my room stays with my i7 rig not running


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it's amazing how much cooler my room stays with my i7 rig not running



Yea you should get rid of that heater... If it's that much trouble.. i'll take it off your hands no charge my friend!... hehehehe Just remember for the next three days or when every you get it back up.... kitten's are dying!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 18, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I just want to spot light a TPU member! Thanks Chicken patty for your time and dedication to TPU!    Members like you make me want to be a better TPU member!



+1 

Me and CP had some fun over at RRRtech that one time (off course we got banned) and I wish he could send that post to everyone that he did "over there" before me and him got banned That was so freakin' hilarious


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 18, 2009)

bogmali said:


> +1
> 
> Me and CP had some fun over at RRRtech that one time (*off course we got banned*) and I wish he could send that post to everyone that he did "over there" before me and him got banned That was so freakin' hilarious



Noooo not you guys... hehehe Good job! lol


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 18, 2009)

bogmali said:


> +1
> 
> Me and CP had some fun over at RRRtech that one time (off course we got banned) and I wish he could send that post to everyone that he did "over there" before me and him got banned That was so freakin' hilarious



Do you know where I get redirected to if I try to login to RRR? Either the website for "The church of Latter Day Saints" or a company that does anger management training. This was all because some of his own members were taking my side during a heated discussion. LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea you should get rid of that heater... If it's that much trouble.. i'll take it off your hands no charge my friend!... hehehehe Just remember for the next three days or when every you get it back up.... kitten's are dying!



  You got me sad 



bogmali said:


> +1
> 
> Me and CP had some fun over at RRRtech that one time (off course we got banned) and I wish he could send that post to everyone that he did "over there" before me and him got banned That was so freakin' hilarious



yeah man good times, whatever I contributed to that place for a bit, posted a bit, asked around. Then they just went ape shit one day, oh well sucks they don't have us on there.



Mindweaver said:


> Noooo not you guys... hehehe Good job! lol



you call that good job?  SWEEEEEET!


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 18, 2009)

I went on vacation and left both my rigs running... and my roommates turned them both off  Im back with my meager contribution.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 18, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Do you know where I get redirected to if I try to login to RRR? Either the website for "*The church of Latter Day Saints*" or a company that does anger management training. This was all because some of his own members were taking my side during a heated discussion. LOL



lol now that's funny... hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You got me sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those guys need to drop by here, and take notes on how to be good teammates!  Hopefully our wake will jump start other teams!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Do you know where I get redirected to if I try to login to RRR? Either the website for "The church of Latter Day Saints" or a company that does anger management training. This was all because some of his own members were taking my side during a heated discussion. LOL



yeah man, its like communism over there.  Great site, i'll give it to them, if you want watercooling goodness, that' where its at, and many many great and experienced watercoolers.  



Papahyooie said:


> I went on vacation and left both my rigs running... and my roommates turned them both off  Im back with my meager contribution.


  did you slap them silly?  



Mindweaver said:


> Those guys need to drop by here, and take notes on how to be good teammates!  Hopefully our wake will jump start other teams!



The spirit we got going here is one of a kind my friend, I honestly have not seen any other place do this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

very good day everyone, very proud of you'll 


Statistics Last Updated: 8/17/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]


* 	 1,238,950 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

only 300 points today 


i miss my i7!!!  I had also forgotten to do the CC file that dustyshiv provided, so thats why numbers were iffy, had a whole bunch waiting to report.  Should pump out better #'s tomorrow


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, We will be passing "Ars Technica" next! Great site!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, We will be passing "Ars Technica" next! Great site!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090818/Passing_Ars_Technica443.jpg



never been on there.  But happy crunching for them, we just crunching harder, thats all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

stats didn't update tonight folks, still says the same # I posted previously.  So no update so far.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very good day everyone, very proud of you'll
> 
> 
> Statistics Last Updated: 8/17/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]
> ...



Need more of this!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Need more of this!



we sure do


----------



## msgclb (Aug 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> stats didn't update tonight folks, still says the same # I posted previously.  So no update so far.



@ about 11 AM CST they finally updated!

Team Statistics History - TechPowerUp!
Statistics Last Updated: 8/18/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [15 hour(s) ago]

1,182,919


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

msgclb said:


> @ about 11 AM CST they finally updated!
> 
> Team Statistics History - TechPowerUp!
> Statistics Last Updated: 8/18/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [15 hour(s) ago]
> ...



Thanks bro, I just got back from work and wasnt able to check any sooner   not a bad day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/19/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [25 hour(s) ago]


* 	 1,184,816 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/21/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]



*1,114,997*


----------



## msgclb (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 8/21/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
> 
> 
> 
> *1,114,997*



Unless I'm mistaken the stats for 8/20/09 were never posted. They popped up around 2pm. Probably while you were working!

*1,188,413*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Unless I'm mistaken the stats for 8/20/09 were never posted. They popped up around 2pm. Probably while you were working!
> 
> *1,188,413*



you are correct, I completely missed the update.  Yeah 2pm i'm still at work.  Thanks bro.  Feel free to update this anytime bro.  I took over when Loonym decided to become a stranger to us    Just joking loonym, but seriously you gotta stop by dude!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 22, 2009)

@CP
And you have done a great job bro! I'm sure loonym is proud!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> @CP
> And you have done a great job bro! I'm sure loonym is proud!



I try!    Thanks for the kind words bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks CP for taking over the thread and its nice to see we have been staying in the 1million(i think i'm not good with numbers maybe i need to stop sleeping in math related classes)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks CP for taking over the thread and its nice to see we have been staying in the 1million(i think i'm not good with numbers maybe i need to stop sleeping in math related classes)



  yeah we have for a very long time already.  This is good.  Now we need to set a goal, and stay over that.  How does 1.3 sound?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah we have for a very long time already.  This is good.  Now we need to set a goal, and stay over that.  How does 1.3 sound?



i think it is reasonable and within reach if people don't take rigs off and keep up the work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think it is reasonable and within reach if people don't take rigs off and keep up the work



well we are using under 50% of our members.  We used to have over 50% of our members crunching.  If we can get up to 50-60% for sure we will hit that mark


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well we are using under 50% of our members.  We used to have over 50% of our members crunching.  If we can get up to 50-60% for sure we will hit that mark



My guess is around October or November, our numbers will go up since it will be cooler, and people will be more willing to run WCG consistently. I also have something up my sleeve for a new promotion, after the case is given away. I may have a contest sponsor.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> My guess is around October or November, our numbers will go up since it will be cooler, and people will be more willing to run WCG consistently. I also have something up my sleeve for a new promotion, after the case is given away. I may have a contest sponsor.



Yeah that is true!   and that promotion idea sounds great


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah that is true!   and that promotion idea sounds great



I think we should launch a recruitment campaign in late September. It will mix well with the case giveaway and change in temps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think we should launch a recruitment campaign in late September. It will mix well with the case giveaway and change in temps.



how would that work?  What are your ideas for it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/22/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

*

 	 1,188,772 *


----------



## Duxx (Aug 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> My guess is around October or November, our numbers will go up since it will be cooler, and people will be more willing to run WCG consistently. I also have something up my sleeve for a new promotion, after the case is given away. I may have a contest sponsor.



You da man!   Give us a little teaser maybe?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, I would like to know what the new plan is, or at least kinda know what the new plan is  Any time 'sponsor' is mentioned usually means good things are to follow.


----------



## hat (Aug 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> My guess is around October or November, our numbers will go up since it will be cooler, and people will be more willing to run WCG consistently. I also have something up my sleeve for a new promotion, after the case is given away. I may have a contest sponsor.



You seem to forget about our users from the bottom half of the world, for whom it will be getting *warmer* for. And those near the equator for whom it is hot all year round.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

stats today are crap, there were some updates missing, tomorrow we should be well over a mil

Statistics Last Updated: 8/23/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]



*621,421*


----------



## msgclb (Aug 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> stats today are crap, there were some updates missing, tomorrow we should be well over a mil
> 
> Statistics Last Updated: 8/23/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
> 
> ...



When I saw the above stats I about...

Here's what I see when I checked our team stats.

Statistics Last Updated: 8/23/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

*1,209,870*

They must have done another update in a hour!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

msgclb said:


> When I saw the above stats I about...
> 
> Here's what I see when I checked our team stats.
> 
> ...



I still see what I posted


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 24, 2009)

1mili again...
BTW i am turning one of my rigs off today because the heat is too much for my rabbits(laugh if you want)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 1mili again...
> BTW i am turning one of my rigs off today because the heat is too much for my rabbits(laugh if you want)



I just got home, my room was very cool and too quiet.  Looked and both rigs off.  I was turning both on and bam, the power comes on/off again.  Effin' BS!!!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I still see what I posted



Do you still see *621,421* or has the numbers been updated?

I just did a refresh and still see the same thing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Do you still see *621,421* or has the numbers been updated?
> 
> I just did a refresh and still see the same thing.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090824/WCG 08-24-09-1.jpg



the same, see for yourself


----------



## msgclb (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the same, see for yourself
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090824/Capture095.jpg



We are obtaining these results from two different locations. I believe this is where you got yours and I see the same thing you do.

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points

And here is where I got mine...

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamStatHistory.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1&numRecordsPerPage=14

They both are World Community Grid pages so I don't know why they would be different.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

msgclb said:


> We are obtaining these results from two different locations. I believe this is where you got yours and I see the same thing you do.
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points
> 
> ...



it's updating now so I can't see it.  Once it's done i'll check it out.  Thanks bro.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 25, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/24/09 23:59:59 *

*1,330,623*

*Wow, great work guys!*


----------



## dhoshaw (Aug 25, 2009)

msgclb said:


> We are obtaining these results from two different locations. I believe this is where you got yours and I see the same thing you do.
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points
> 
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> it's updating now so I can't see it.  Once it's done i'll check it out.  Thanks bro.



Here is what I see from My Grid/My Team
http://img.techpowerup.org/090824/TechPowerUp_8-24-09.png


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 8/24/09 23:59:59 *
> 
> *1,330,623*
> 
> *Wow, great work guys!*



Thanks buck, greaty crunching everyone.


dhoshaw said:


> Here is what I see from My Grid/My Team
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090824/TechPowerUp_8-24-09.png


thats the new update, bucknasty posted it right above you, thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

great day everyone 

Statistics Last Updated: 8/25/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]


*1,268,146*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/26/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]



* 	 1,129,345 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/27/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]



* 	 1,219,063 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

Great job guys, we've done very well these past few days! 

Statistics Last Updated: 8/28/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]



* 	 1,245,101 *


----------



## Duxx (Aug 29, 2009)

Helllzz yah!  Numbers are slowly creeping up!  1.5mil here we come baby.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 29, 2009)

I like that we are staying above a million and hope that we can achieve even higher numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

you do notice that the person that got the least pie today was greasemonkey, and he did over 7k.  That tells you something, we are stepping it up!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 29, 2009)

congrats everyone 
my production is going to be alittle lower today because of the power being out for a few hours today/lastnight because of weather


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> congrats everyone
> my production is going to be alittle lower today because of the power being out for a few hours today/lastnight because of weather



as far as production, I might have something for you guys in a few days.  May be adding another Quad to my lineup


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you do notice that the person that got the least pie today was greasemonkey, and he did over 7k.  That tells you something, we are stepping it up!


And that means I'm always on the bubble for pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> And that means I'm always on the bubble for pie



you doing better than me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 29, 2009)

today i am setting up my other X2 and taking the AXP off FOR NOW! I have to wait for my PSU for the AXP.I am using the Antec 350w on the X2 and the ~200w PSU for the AXP should be here soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/29/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]


* 	 1,124,466 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/30/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

*
 	 1,134,310 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/31/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]


* 	 1,225,699 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

Great day everyone!!!! 

Statistics Last Updated: 9/1/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]



* 	 1,264,349 *


----------



## Duxx (Sep 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great day everyone!!!!
> 
> Statistics Last Updated: 9/1/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
> 
> ...



1.2 mill consistent would be awesome!  Hope to be back again.. had to take rig apart to do some modding. Bah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

Duxx said:


> 1.2 mill consistent would be awesome!  Hope to be back again.. had to take rig apart to do some modding. Bah



yeah man, i'm hoping we keep it up for a few day at least.  What mods did you do to your rig?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 9/2/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

* 	 1,180,524 *


----------



## Duxx (Sep 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah man, i'm hoping we keep it up for a few day at least.  What mods did you do to your rig?



Ill post some pics when its done(to lazy to keep log) going to be cutting a 120mm hole in the bottom so I can turn my PSU around, modded the side panel for a large acrylic window, sleaved cables, cut some holes to avoid front cables from being seen.  Installed some switches for my cold cathodes on front of case anddd who knows whats to come


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Ill post some pics when its done(to lazy to keep log) going to be cutting a 120mm hole in the bottom so I can turn my PSU around, modded the side panel for a large acrylic window, sleaved cables, cut some holes to avoid front cables from being seen.  Installed some switches for my cold cathodes on front of case anddd who knows whats to come



thats cool man, sounds like fun, post some pics when you get them man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 9/3/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]


* 	 1,206,130 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 9/4/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

* 	 1,152,368 *


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 5, 2009)

still in the millys  the numbers seem to be steadying out alot more now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> still in the millys  the numbers seem to be steadying out alot more now



i'm hoping to start staying above 1.2-1.3mil.  That'll be great.


----------



## Duxx (Sep 5, 2009)

Aight, finished up my mods for the time being, putting it back together morning and ill be good to go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Aight, finished up my mods for the time being, putting it back together morning and ill be good to go



hope to see you getting some pie soon


----------



## Duxx (Sep 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hope to see you getting some pie soon



I need a few more rigs for that   I am looking forward to it!  Can't wait to take some pics of it too, looking sexay!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I need a few more rigs for that   I am looking forward to it!  Can't wait to take some pics of it too, looking sexay!



i'll be waiting for those


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 5, 2009)

Yepper we like pic's! hehehe


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 5, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I need a few more rigs for that   I am looking forward to it!  Can't wait to take some pics of it too, looking sexay!



you need a few of mine


----------



## Duxx (Sep 5, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> you need a few of mine



Yah I do, and a place to put them all.. Moving out of the parents in a few weeks, and definitely am not going to have room in a small ass apartment hah

EDIT:  Back online   Comp is looking sexy too.  Got a few more cables to sleeve, but I'm tired of it!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 6, 2009)

Duxx said:


> EDIT:  Back online   Comp is looking sexy too.



No pics = LIES


----------



## Duxx (Sep 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> No pics = LIES



Haha I'll get you some when I get the battery to my camera at my moms house.  I still have to sleeve some stuff and find a way to mount my tiny harddrive but other than that I'm happy with it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 9/5/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [8 hour(s) ago]


* 	 1,163,723 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 9/6/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]



*
 	 1,260,648 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

*WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   


Statistics Last Updated: 9/7/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
 	 1,360,524 *


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 8, 2009)

Doing good guys, doing good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Doing good guys, doing good.



over 1.3 mil.  I agree, we are doing GOOD!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 9/8/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

*	 1,219,127 *


----------



## Duxx (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice, next up 1.3mil  a day!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Nice, next up 1.3mil  a day!



we did that yesterday, If only we maintain 1.3 mil


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/9/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
*

*  1,252,520 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/10/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]*


*
 	 1,291,654 *


----------



## HammerON (Sep 11, 2009)

Keep it up TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/11/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]*


*	 1,270,268*


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 12, 2009)

Good Job TPU!  and good job CP for keep'n up with the stat's!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 12, 2009)

Yep ~ Thanks CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

no problem guys, It's a pleasure.  Guys what do you think about adding a total of 26 more threads to my work force?  It's not going to happen overnight, but those are the plans


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no problem guys, It's a pleasure.  Guys what do you think about adding a total of 26 more threads to my work force?  It's not going to happen overnight, but those are the plans



I just got a new super hero! of course behind bog and dusty.. hehehe but super hero none the less! that's my brotha!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I just got a new super hero! of course behind bog and dusty.. hehehe but super hero none the less! that's my brotha!



Plans are another i7, 8 threads, a dual socket 1366 server build, thats another 16 threads.  We got 24 right there.  

The remaining two are I plan to swap out the E7200 for a Quad.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Plans are another i7, 8 threads, a dual socket 1366 server build, thats another 16 threads.  We got 24 right there.
> 
> The remaining two are I plan to swap out the E7200 for a Quad.



Sweet The force grows strong in you my son! 

I just cooked some kickass ribs on the grill!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Sweet The force grows strong in you my son!
> 
> I just cooked some kickass ribs on the grill!



this is going to take time, we are all living in some shit economy, but like I said, those are the plans.

Dude i'm starving, send me some ribs dude


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> this is going to take time, we are all living in some shit economy, but like I said, those are the plans.
> 
> Dude i'm starving, send me some ribs dude



I wished i could bro!...lol by the time they got there it wouldn't be good.. I have a house full..lol is it weird i told people to watch out and not trip over cat5 when dancing..lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 13, 2009)

oh shit i seen earlier someone needed some network cables.. I have over a 1000 foot of cat5 and maybe 200 foot of cat6... hehehe I've got it... hehehe I've ran fiber through a college a few years ago.. i know it's not cat5... but i figured i would share.. i've had a few crown and cokes... i never drink but hey got to live sometimes or that's what they tell me.. hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> oh shit i seen earlier someone needed some network cables.. I have over a 1000 foot of cat5 and maybe 200 foot of cat6... hehehe I've got it... hehehe I've ran fiber through a college a few years ago.. i know it's not cat5... but i figured i would share.. i've had a few crown and cokes... i never drink but hey got to live sometimes or that's what they tell me.. hehehe



oh and i have the rj45 ends and boots to go with it... like how i quoted myself..lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no problem guys, It's a pleasure.  Guys what do you think about adding a total of 26 more threads to my work force?  It's not going to happen overnight, but those are the plans



statements like that always fear me

i have to catch up! i have to raise my output! POINTZ! MOAR!

next project: make the new benchcase ready
next to buy: a nice am3 board+usable ram

i need my quad at full force, and my 5000+ for crunching back,it will be dropped in the actual board. also i need the quadcore of my buddy, but i may have to wait 1-2 months, but i hope to get it before christmas...then the x2 will get a cheap board with igp, and a regor will take its place in the socket of my actual board. and hopefully some bang4buck videocard,too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

Mindweaver haha ur hilarious dude.  Yeah somebody over at the crunchers helping crunchers thread needed some Ethernet cables.  I think bog had him covered though.


@velvetwafer

dude crunching I'd hella addictive man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/12/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [7 hour(s) ago]*

*
 	 1,321,525 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/13/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*


* 	 1,309,900 *



GOOD JOB EVERYONE, THAT'S TWO DAYS IN A ROW OVER  MIL :ROCKOUT:


----------



## Duxx (Sep 14, 2009)

Now Thats Wassuupp!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Now Thats Wassuupp!!!



I cant wait to get the heatsink I bought of Paul, this way I can crank this badboy up again.  My output has been really low


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mindweaver haha ur hilarious dude.  Yeah somebody over at the crunchers helping crunchers thread needed some Ethernet cables.  I think bog had him covered though.
> 
> 
> @velvetwafer
> ...



lol I try.. lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh and my friends have me drink'n again.. lol i guess being a new single man and all..lol oh and i login and checked all my servers before i took a drink.. and made sure the ups's were @ 100%...lol but i over check.. my ups could run for a month with air condition.. then after the month turn them off and run the servers for a few weeks.. but hopefully that doesn't happen.. I've had power outages before but nothing to that extreme.. a few weeks tops.. but that was at remote locations...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Oh and my friends have me drink'n again.. lol i guess being a new single man and all..lol oh and i login and checked all my servers before i took a drink.. and made sure the ups's were @ 100%...lol but i over check.. my ups could run for a month with air condition.. then after the month turn them off and run the servers for a few weeks.. but hopefully that doesn't happen.. I've had power outages before but nothing to that extreme.. a few weeks tops.. but that was at remote locations...lol



I gotta get me a UPS, just so at least in the case of a power outage my rigs shut off correctly.  I don't want to rish anything, but gonna have to wait a bit till I save up some $$$$


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I gotta get me a UPS, just so at least in the case of a power outage my rigs shut off correctly.  I don't want to rish anything, but gonna have to wait a bit till I save up some $$$$



yea ups's are nice. but i let work buy them...


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2009)

that's the funniest smiley ever!..lol I had to use it..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> yea ups's are nice. but i let work buy them...





Mindweaver said:


> that's the funniest smiley ever!..lol I had to use it..lol





If you think about it, work buys us everything


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/14/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*


* 	 1,320,329 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

Another day over 1.3 mil, we are rolling folks, full steam!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Another day over 1.3 mil, we are rolling folks, full steam!



thats great 

my personal numbers are down today. I had a  x2 rig down to tweak it to try and get more PPD from it. I hope in about another month i can upgrade(by upgrade i mean build) my rig to a X3 or X4(PII DDR3) and use this rig for 24/7 uninterrupted cruncher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats great
> 
> my personal numbers are down today. I had a  x2 rig down to tweak it to try and get more PPD from it. I hope in about another month i can upgrade(by upgrade i mean build) my rig to a X3 or X4(PII DDR3) and use this rig for 24/7 uninterrupted cruncher.



I bought a cooler, I can't wait to get that so I can crank this badboy up again, my PPD are down massively because of that


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I bought a cooler, I can't wait to get that so I can crank this badboy up again, my PPD are down massively because of that



It's going out on Wednesday, along with the tech station. You should be in good shape then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's going out on Wednesday, along with the tech station. You should be in good shape then.



Awesome dude, no rush.  You got my back all the time, so I can't rush you even if I wanted to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

holy cow, almost 1.4 mil 
*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/15/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
*
* 	 1,369,905*


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Cp, just wanted to appreciate the good and prompt work of updating the daily scores your are doing. Good job mate!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Hey Cp, just wanted to appreciate the good and prompt work of updating the daily scores your are doing. Good job mate!!



No problem Dusty, I try to contribute in every way possible to this team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

*Team Statistics
Statistics Last Updated: 9/16/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2*hour(s) ago]*

*	* TechPowerUp!	 1,422,708
*


Sorry for the plain text.  I'm posting from my I phone. I'll edit it when I get home.
Great crunching every one amazing, over 1.4 mil


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2009)

Great work everyone


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2009)

way to go TPU keep it up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> way to go TPU keep it up



 I almost dropped my newly acquired I phone when I saw that dude.  By the way I lve the quote in your signature


----------



## msgclb (Sep 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm posting from my I phone. I'll edit it when I get home.
> Great crunching every one amazing, over 1.4 mil


Get a better phone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Get a better phone



I'm sure I can edit the text but I just got the phone two days ago, so I'm still getting used to it and learning it.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice increase!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm sure I can edit the text but I just got the phone two days ago, so I'm still getting used to it and learning it.



So you posted using a new iPhone. Do you need a special app to access the wcg site (any website), copy the data, then post it to this thread or is it all built into the iPhone? If you have it how about a link to your phone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

msgclb said:


> So you posted using a new iPhone. Do you need a special app to access the wcg site (any website), copy the data, then post it to this thread or is it all built into the iPhone? If you have it how about a link to your phone.



no, when you find what you want to copy and paste you tap and hold the screen briefly then it pops up a little menu and it highlights the text, then you can adjust what you want to copy, tap copy and then paste it by tapping and holding the screen   It's built into it bro.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm sure I can edit the text but I just got the phone two days ago, so I'm still getting used to it and learning it.



You should be able to do this 

Anywho, Way to go everyone! Doing a spectacular job, as usual


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> You should be able to do this
> 
> Anywho, Way to go everyone! Doing a spectacular job, as usual



haha wtf happened there


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha wtf happened there



Just comic relief.  The guy used his iPhone to give back the dudes rib cage 
Any way, now back on topic


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Just comic relief.  The guy used his iPhone to give back the dudes rib cage
> Any way, now back on topic



Haha that's what I figured


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/17/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]
*



*  1,372,506 *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2009)

Great work everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/18/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*



*1,318,649 *


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

nice to see it keeping over 1.3milli


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice to see it keeping over 1.3milli



yep, next step, 1.4 mil


----------



## hat (Sep 19, 2009)

If only everyone would set it to run at 100% we would probably hit that 1.4 million mark. Remember, WCG operates in "spikes", the cpu usage spikes to 100% then rests back down to 0% so your CPU usage graph will look like an EKG... setting the cpu usage to a lower value won't help performance any because it still spikes to 100%, it just rests at 0% longer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

hat said:


> If only everyone would set it to run at 100% we would probably hit that 1.4 million mark. Remember, WCG operates in "spikes", the cpu usage spikes to 100% then rests back down to 0% so your CPU usage graph will look like an EKG... setting the cpu usage to a lower value won't help performance any because it still spikes to 100%, it just rests at 0% longer.



My e7200 is at 100% and my i7 is at 90%


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

hat said:


> If only everyone would set it to run at 100% we would probably hit that 1.4 million mark. Remember, WCG operates in "spikes", the cpu usage spikes to 100% then rests back down to 0% so your CPU usage graph will look like an EKG... setting the cpu usage to a lower value won't help performance any because it still spikes to 100%, it just rests at 0% longer.



all my X2s are on 100% all P4s 100% Celron D 70% AXP 100% PI X4 85% don't have the celeron and Phenom on 100% because of temps


----------



## theonedub (Sep 19, 2009)

First it was WCG gets the spare cycles now its my apps that get the spares- wcg 100% 24/7 on both rigs


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2009)

I run 100% on all of my rigs, even the laptop.  Couldn't imagine anything less


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I run 100% on all of my rigs, even the laptop.  Couldn't imagine anything less



I run 90% on the main rig because 100% it gets times where it lags slightly, dropping it to 90% seems to fix it, weird heh?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 19, 2009)

i only encountered minor lag,felt much like a dualcore in games


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i only encountered minor lag,felt much like a dualcore in games



A high clocked dual core is better in games than quads.  In most games I should say, so what you complaining about


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 19, 2009)

there is only a very small margin from 3.9 upwards maximum 600 mhz.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I run 90% on the main rig because 100% it gets times where it lags slightly, dropping it to 90% seems to fix it, weird heh?



Really?  WCG makes it laggy for you?  I've never had an issue with WCG making things lag, only F@H making the screen laggy (ie it still runs fine for everything else)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Really?  WCG makes it laggy for you?  I've never had an issue with WCG making things lag, only F@H making the screen laggy (ie it still runs fine for everything else)



Very rarely just a random times, but only when crunching at 100%.   I  just keep it at 90%


----------



## hat (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, WCG can make my games stuttery but it is smooth most of the time. If I run F@H while trying to play a game, I just get a black screen and have to restart my PC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

hat said:


> Yeah, WCG can make my games stuttery but it is smooth most of the time. If I run F@H while trying to play a game, I just get a black screen and have to restart my PC.



yeah its only at 100% though, anything under it's ok.


----------



## hat (Sep 19, 2009)

By stuttery I mean it learches every once in a while. Most of the time it doesn't even happen at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

hat said:


> By stuttery I mean it learches every once in a while. Most of the time it doesn't even happen at all.



same here, it only happens once in a blue moon, but I rather it not do that at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/19/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*


* 	 1,436,798 *


----------



## Duxx (Sep 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 9/19/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> 
> * 	 1,436,798 *



Hellll ya!  Just put my moms E2200 on WCG, I built it for her, and gave her the CPU, I should at least be able to run a little ole program on it   Hopefully that will add a bit!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Hellll ya!  Just put my moms E2200 on WCG, I built it for her, and gave her the CPU, I should at least be able to run a little ole program on it   Hopefully that will add a bit!



I would say that at least that is good for 400-500 PPD.  What do you think?


----------



## Duxx (Sep 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would say that at least that is good for 400-500 PPD.  What do you think?



We shall find one shortly   I might try and OC it a bit, it does suck and struggles to even hit like 3.2ghz but it doesnt require much Vcore increase to hit it to 3.0ghz, just wont budge past it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Duxx said:


> We shall find one shortly   I might try and OC it a bit, it does suck and struggles to even hit like 3.2ghz but it doesnt require much Vcore increase to hit it to 3.0ghz, just wont budge past it.



Keep is posted.   But if anything just leave it default, I only overclock my main rig, the rest crunch at stock


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2009)

Duxx said:


> We shall find one shortly   I might try and OC it a bit, it does suck and struggles to even hit like 3.2ghz but it doesnt require much Vcore increase to hit it to 3.0ghz, just wont budge past it.



Based on what I get on an E6550, you should be able to get about 800-900 PPD at 3 ghz, or about 500-600 at stock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Based on what I get on an E6550, you should be able to get about 800-900 PPD at 3 ghz, or about 500-600 at stock.



my e7200 does about 800-1100 a day depending.  stock.  Just throwing some comparison out there.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

hat said:


> If only everyone would set it to run at 100% we would probably hit that 1.4 million mark. Remember, WCG operates in "spikes", the cpu usage spikes to 100% then rests back down to 0% so your CPU usage graph will look like an EKG... setting the cpu usage to a lower value won't help performance any because it still spikes to 100%, it just rests at 0% longer.



I thought I had both rigs set at 100%, but I noticed that my numbers have been down for about 6 days and finally looked and they were both set at 60% 
I set them both back to 100% and my numbers are a lot better today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I thought I had both rigs set at 100%, but I noticed that my numbers have been down for about 6 days and finally looked and they were both set at 60%
> I set them both back to 100% and my numbers are a lot better today



   Good looking out, but don't let this happen again!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah ~ no shit!!!!!!
Poor, poor puppies:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Yeah ~ no shit!!!!!!
> Poor, poor puppies:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 9/20/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]



* 	 1,376,621 *


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow!
I like the results:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Wow!
> I like the results:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090921/Capture016.jpg



 good job dude, how many rigs you got going now?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2009)

Top 20 is taunting me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/21/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

*

*	 1,408,170 *


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job dude, how many rigs you got going now?



The two listed in my system specs. Hopefully another i7 rig in a couple months


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

HammerON said:


> The two listed in my system specs. Hopefully another i7 rig in a couple months



we have same rigs running, but my c2d is a E7200, just got it running again now


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah. I have noticed that our numbers have been similar~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Yeah. I have noticed that our numbers have been similar~



crunch war!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2009)

Now you just need to get it up to 4.0 GHZ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Now you just need to get it up to 4.0 GHZ



whats holding you back?


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2009)

D:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

HammerON said:


> D:shadedshu



no seriously?


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Now you just need to get it up to 4.0 GHZ



I said you need to.......

I have both my rigs at 4.0 GHz. I know your i7 is oc over 4.0 GHz but what is your E7200 clocked at?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I said you need to.......
> 
> I have both my rigs at 4.0 GHz. I know your i7 is oc over 4.0 GHz but what is your E7200 clocked at?



ughhhh! 


   No, it is not at 4ghz, just 3ghz for now.  I'll overclock it sometime soon.  FOr now I just wanted to get it up and running


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2009)

great job guys, another 1.4 mil 



_*Statistics Last Updated: 9/22/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]
*_



* 	 1,405,130 *


----------



## HammerON (Sep 23, 2009)

Let's push for 1.5 million~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 23, 2009)

we will probably hit that at the end of the week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2009)

hopefully, we keep going up little by little, keep hope team TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> we will probably hit that at the end of the week



YOU WERE NOT WRONG MY FRIEND!! 


HOLY CRAP 


*Statistics Last Updated: 9/23/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*




*	 1,534,128 *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2009)

SWEET!!!  
Excellent work everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> SWEET!!!
> Excellent work everyone!



i'm still like jumping up and down   Oh man, this is awesome.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm still like jumping up and down   Oh man, this is awesome.



Absolutely, it is completely amazing.  Next stop: 1.75 million ... see you there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Absolutely, it is completely amazing.  Next stop: 1.75 million ... see you there



at the rate we're going it won't be long before we get there   yesterday we did 199k in dc stats, today we are over 200k already, so hopefully we do even better tomorrow


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> YOU WERE NOT WRONG MY FRIEND!!
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP
> ...



THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

hat said:


> THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Duxx (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> YOU WERE NOT WRONG MY FRIEND!!
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP
> ...



 
It's all in the power of that E2200 I added.  I knew that was worth a good 100k


----------



## HammerON (Sep 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> we will probably hit that at the end of the week



Nice call there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Duxx said:


> It's all in the power of that E2200 I added.  I knew that was worth a good 100k





so how much are the e6300's and e7200's doing per day then, 300k?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> YOU WERE NOT WRONG MY FRIEND!!


i never told you, sometimes i have something like a vision, i see the sucess, and know its the reality i´am seeing




HammerON said:


> Nice call there


do you like it?^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Velvet,   What are you calling next


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 24, 2009)

we gonna need 2 weeks for crossing 1.6mil.

i somehow feel, some of us will get severe outages... but i dont know how,and why


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> we gonna need 2 weeks for crossing 1.6mil.
> 
> i somehow feel, some of us will get severe outages... but i dont know how,and why



Outages as in power outages?


----------



## msgclb (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Outages as in power outages?



The first snow storm here usually turns into an ice storm. Three times in the last five-ten years I have lost power. The first time it was out for two weeks and the other times for a couple of days.

This is 30 miles south of me 2 years ago but if I'd taken a picture outside my apartment it would have been the same. Outside my apartment was a tree that was higher than the top of a two story apartment. The ice killed that tree.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Dee that is crazy the way they just came down.   Wow, never seen that before.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2009)

msgclb said:


> The first snow storm here usually turns into an ice storm. Three times in the last five-ten years I have lost power. The first time it was out for two weeks and the other times for a couple of days.
> 
> This is 30 miles south of me 2 years ago but if I'd taken a picture outside my apartment it would have been the same. Outside my apartment was a tree that was higher than the top of a two story apartment. The ice killed that tree.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090924/WCG 2009-09-24-1-ice.jpg



i didnt know ice storms got that bad in oklahoma


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Outages as in power outages?



Outages, as in output outages...

this considers crashes,power outage,defect etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Outages, as in output outages...
> 
> this considers crashes,power outage,defect etc.



Uh oh,  that's not good


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 24, 2009)

so you can hope that im a fake prophet telling bullshit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

I sure hope you're talking s**t


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I sure hope you're talking s**t



+1
most of the time bad stuff happens to me. I have a fear that one of my PSUs are going to go up in flames at anytime.(mostly the Antec and bestec are my worst fear)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 24, 2009)

i never lost a part due to a psu dying. but a 3870 killed the whole pci area of the second biostar i had, but i fucked it up with a screwdriver (ripped of 10 transitors, replaced them with pencil, and arctic ceramique, as protection coat. it lived 6 months on.), so its should be pretty normal (i attempted a bios flash, that killed card+board ;-) load couldnt,not even 100degrees celsius)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i never lost a part due to a psu dying. but a 3870 killed the whole pci area of the second biostar i had, but i fucked it up with a screwdriver (ripped of 10 transitors, replaced them with pencil, and arctic ceramique, as protection coat. it lived 6 months on.), so its should be pretty normal (i attempted a bios flash, that killed card+board ;-) load couldnt,not even 100degrees celsius)



 thats crazy why?!?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 24, 2009)

as i said, i did a hacking line from the core to a memory ic from the back. like a plane going down on soft earth. and brought it to work after that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> +1
> most of the time bad stuff happens to me. I have a fear that one of my PSUs are going to go up in flames at anytime.(mostly the Antec and bestec are my worst fear)



i have a mustiff crunching for my e7200 at 100%.  I change my undies a few times a day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 9/24/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]




1,434,469


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry I'm a bit late, forgot to post this last night 


*Statistics Last Updated: 9/25/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [13 hour(s) ago]*




* 	 1,382,703 *


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry I'm a bit late, forgot to post this last night
> 
> 
> *Statistics Last Updated: 9/25/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [13 hour(s) ago]*
> ...



No need to be sorry bro! Better late than never!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 26, 2009)

lol, yesterday i had to shut down the 939 cruncher, now look at that mess! the whole output is fucked


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol, yesterday i had to shut down the 939 cruncher, now look at that mess! the whole output is fucked



WOW, I had to turn down.. (10%) on my 939 cruncher as well... It kept cutting off.. Got tired of calling and telling someone to turn it back on..  I'll probably plain on making a trip to check out hardware... It's been a really good ftp server.. It's days are numbered..lol


----------



## hat (Sep 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol, yesterday i had to shut down the 939 cruncher, now look at that mess! the whole output is fucked



Yeah, my computer was down for about ~10 minutes while I installed new video drivers... I'll bet that's what did it!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol, yesterday i had to shut down the 939 cruncher, now look at that mess! the whole output is fucked



no its that all of my rigs was down all day..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 26, 2009)

i installed 4x256 mb yesterday, but was too drunk to get it to run 
anyways, a clear cosmos brought it back to life today ;-)


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 26, 2009)

Having some network issues guys..Rigs are crunching...but cant upload download WU from the servers.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i installed 4x256 mb yesterday, but was *too drunk* to get it to run


Hehe, we have all been there before...


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 26, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Having some network issues guys..Rigs are crunching...but cant upload download WU from the servers.



Did you reset and update?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hehe, we have all been there before...



i nearly got mad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> No need to be sorry bro! Better late than never!



You are right   Thanks.



Velvet Wafer said:


> lol, yesterday i had to shut down the 939 cruncher, now look at that mess! the whole output is fucked



Dude, my E7200 didn't crunch shit yesterday either.  Testing out ram sticks and such.  Back to 1GB.  A lot of us had rigs down yesterday   I won't be able to get my 3rd run running till tomorrow 



dustyshiv said:


> Having some network issues guys..Rigs are crunching...but cant upload download WU from the servers.




Good luck fixing that Dusty


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude, my E7200 didn't crunch shit yesterday either.  Testing out ram sticks and such.  Back to 1GB.  A lot of us had rigs down yesterday   I won't be able to get my 3rd run running till tomorrow



i hope my prophecy doesnt work out to be true


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i hope my prophecy doesnt work out to be true



shhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 26, 2009)

i have never seen such an unprofitable day,like today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

what do you mean Bendix?  (did i get that right?)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 27, 2009)

dustyshiv didt got 10k today. if that happens, something really bad happened

(yes, you got that right, David ;-))


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dustyshiv didt got 10k today. if that happens, something really bad happened
> 
> (yes, you got that right, David ;-))



well, we have our ups and downs, i'm starting up my 3rd cruncher by tonight, so although its only about 1% of what dusty does, its something


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks like we aren't the only ones having a bad day! Maybe tomorrow will be better?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, we have our ups and downs, i'm starting up my 3rd cruncher by tonight, so although its only about 1% of what dusty does, its something



youre right, a intel dual should output 1000 points at least


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> youre right, a intel dual should output 1000 points at least



Well they will both be at stock clocks so.   The only overclocked rig is the i7, and a nice overclock


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well they will both be at stock clocks so.   The only overclocked rig is the i7, and a nice overclock
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090926/Capture044.jpg



That's a nice overclock for crunching indeed.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well they will both be at stock clocks so.   The only overclocked rig is the i7, and a nice overclock
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090926/Capture044.jpg



Hell yea very nice bro!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well they will both be at stock clocks so.   The only overclocked rig is the i7, and a nice overclock
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090926/Capture044.jpg



Wow, that's pretty awesome.  What sort of PPD does it get? (I get about 1.4-1.5k on the Q9400)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, that's pretty awesome.  What sort of PPD does it get? (I get about 1.4-1.5k on the Q9400)



thank dude   dc stats says the average for the i7 rig is 4070 ppd.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thank dude   dc stats says the averse for the i7 rig I'd 4070 ppd.



Wow, that's amazing.  Now why didn't I spend the extra $150 for the i7?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, that's amazing.  Now why didn't I spend the extra $150 for the i7?



You should be like


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/26/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]


*





* 	 1,425,665 *


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Did you reset and update?



Its ISP issues Paulie...its about to get fixed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Its ISP issues Paulie...its about to get fixed.



keep us posted dusty.  Dude what's your name, I feel uncortable calling you dusty for some reason.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/27/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*




* 	 1,543,222 *


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> keep us posted dusty.  Dude what's your name, I feel uncortable calling you dusty for some reason.



The name's Shiv!!


----------



## hat (Sep 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 9/27/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be all those backed up projects coming in


----------



## HammerON (Sep 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 9/27/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very,very nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks Shiv    we had a very good day today, I'm proud of everyone.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2009)

Excellent day everybody!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

yet another day in the 1.5's 


*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/28/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]


*


* 	 1,530,111 *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2009)

Great work to everybody on the team    This also conincided with my second highest credit day:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Great work to everybody on the team    This also conincided with my second highest credit day: http://img.techpowerup.org/090928/credit.png



congrats man, I'm having a pretty good day today as well.  I did over 6k in DC stats yesterday, hopefully the same today.  Boy have a I came a long way, we all have as a team


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 29, 2009)

i hate my stats atm. havent had a piece of i7 in days


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i hate my stats atm. havent had a piece of i7 in days



today should be your day shouldn't it? I know i'm not getting the piece of i7 today.I got over 6k yesterday with the help of the i7 and the phenom was running alot yesterday 

BTW Ion your in my rear view mirror i can't seem to lose you.. Keep it up bro i like some friendly competition


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> today should be your day shouldn't it? I know i'm not getting the piece of i7 today.I got over 6k yesterday with the help of the i7 and the phenom was running alot yesterday
> 
> BTW Ion your in my rear view mirror i can't seem to lose you.. Keep it up bro i like some friendly competition



Excellent, glad I can provide some competition 
Tomorrow should be another good day, should have the quad up all day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

ill be having some changes again this week, of course they'll raise my output


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent, glad I can provide some competition
> Tomorrow should be another good day, should have the quad up all day



what the hell did you have crunching today? I don't know if i can hold you off if you wasn't crunching on your quad today

@CP any word on the S939 rig?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i hate my stats atm. havent had a piece of i7 in days





p_o_s_pc said:


> what the hell did you have crunching today? I don't know if i can hold you off if you wasn't crunching on your quad today
> 
> @CP any word on the S939 rig?



going over to his house now, i'll have a chat with him, see if he wants to let it go.  Sorry, I didn't have a chance all day to talk to him bro.  I'll get back to you in  a few.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> going over to his house now, i'll have a chat with him, see if he wants to let it go.  Sorry, I didn't have a chance all day to talk to him bro.  I'll get back to you in  a few.



alright cool bro.  PM me with what he says either way.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what the hell did you have crunching today? I don't know if i can hold you off if you wasn't crunching on your quad today
> 
> @CP any word on the S939 rig?



The 3 P4s and P4 Celerons, my 1.4ghz Pentium M, the E6550 half of the day, and the quad about half the day.  And I still need more rigs.  It's really addictive isn't it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> The 3 P4s and P4 Celerons, my 1.4ghz Pentium M, the E6550 half of the day, and the quad about half the day.  And I still need more rigs.  It's really addictive isn't it?



its vary addictive...I started off with just my x2 4850e@3ghz
now i have 
X2 5kBE@3ghz
X2 4200+@2.9ghz
P4 HT 3ghz 
P4 2.7ghz
AXP 2.2ghz
Phenom X4 9500 2.2ghz(not a good clocker)
Celly D 3.3ghz 
also AthlonX2 has a 3ghz P4 crunching for me  and get a i7 every other day.(velvet&X2&me worked out a deal)
and of coarse i still have my x2 4850e. I still need to upgrade 2 of 3 X2's with a quad

I hope i can still hold you off


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its vary addictive...I started off with just my x2 4850e@3ghz
> now i have
> X2 5kBE@3ghz
> X2 4200+@2.9ghz
> ...



Wow, that's a lot of rigs 
I really need to see about getting some of my friend's rigs up if I want to stand a chance.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, that's a lot of rigs
> I really need to see about getting some of my friend's rigs up if I want to stand a chance.



for how many rigs i have it doesn't seem to give me vary good numbers. I would think i should be getting more then 2-3k per day... come to think of it i haven't checked one of the X2s or the P4s in weeks maybe i need to take a look and see...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 29, 2009)

i only have 3 main rigs atm (with more than 2 cores)

im happy to just not fall back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

less, but still a great day 
*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/29/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*

* 	 1,408,171 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/30/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*




* 	 1,456,446 *


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 1, 2009)

looks like it gets even worser than my prophecy was


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> looks like it gets even worser than my prophecy was



yeah, you and your little prophecies better have a talk, wheres that 1.6 or 1.7 million you said we were gonna do huh? :shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 1, 2009)

if the 1.6 dont work out till sunday evening,just call me a one time lucker, or a liar.

i will stress my luck

btw got a heater core from an old renault espace. its lookings were horrible, and i had to cut away about 10-15% of the fins,because the aluminium was half corroded to dust (probably salt,it was only on one side), but after after hours of sanding with a grinder, and some slight modifications, it should work perfectly like a inferior version of the mo-ra (it looks exactly the same, is just 40% longer,has a steel frame, and 2 rows instead of 3. also its only a 2 to 1 Rad and not a 2 to 2,like the mora (it has 2 severe dangs in of the pipe connectors on the top, cramping 50% of the tube, should hinder the flow a bit)
i will go to the hardware supplier now, to get me some hose,and maybe an aquarium pump.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

Custom WC builds are always fun


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 1, 2009)

with passive, the water is cool as hell  lets see, if i cant build that into the 939,for testing purposes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool keep us posted


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 1, 2009)

its a koppa-rad (greek,eighteen)

36 fanplaces (even for 140mm, there is a little room left, when using only 120mm fans)

is high flow necessesary with such a rad?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its a koppa-rad (greek,eighteen)
> 
> 36 fanplaces (even for 140mm, there is a little room left, when using only 120mm fans)
> 
> is high flow necessesary with such a rad?



not sure dude, guess not, but it always helps.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 1, 2009)

the 939 rig got a 10degrees temp drop. after an 24 hours test, i will build a parallel config with the swiftech 240 for the phenom. i hope the glassfiber weld has sealed the leak in one of the connector pipes properly


----------



## HammerON (Oct 1, 2009)

Pics please Velvet


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 2, 2009)

the cam suffered power outage today (i have to borrow it,so i never knew when its loaded)
but i dont have to work tomorrow, so i will surely have the time to show you some pics of my adequatly looking heater core^^. its as high as a micro atx case, as long as a normal atx case+one graphics card lenght additional. and its as wide, as a zippo, laying flat on the table. so far something to estimate its size. i like it tho, its really slim, and easy to fit in my room


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/1/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
*




* 	 1,378,063 *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2009)

Why are we down so much from our 1.5+ million/day?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Not sure but at least me I'm still down a rig and my i7 was off when I got home from work.  So bad day for me


----------



## Duxx (Oct 2, 2009)

How do so many people have outages and comps turning off.  :/  Mine never has any problems .  I'm trying to be energy efficient and not make my roommates pay too much of the elec. bill but its on prolly about 16-18 hours a day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

i have a few, here in miami its very common.


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 2, 2009)

Iam running into account lockout issues at work guys. Thts why my output is low. Everyother day my corp. account used to get locked out and I would be unable to upload finished WU to servers. Well, I seem to have fixed it...just tryin one rig at a time. Keepin my fingers crossed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

I was just noticing your output was low.   Goodluck and I hope you can fix it soon


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 2, 2009)

so now, the second part of the prophecy,please?

the first part has happened,so far my opinion


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

better start changing your damn prophecies


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 2, 2009)

hey dont blame me^^
until Sunday, everything should work out
better start crunching,soldier or we all go home in body bags!
i cant manipulate the berkeley stats


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> hey dont blame me^^
> until Sunday, everything should work out
> better start crunching,soldier or we all go home in body bags!
> i cant manipulate the berkeley stats


I got 14 threads crunching .  What more so you want


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2009)

Is something wrong P_O_S?  Your numbers for the past couple days seem lower than they have been.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 2, 2009)

wow got up this morning to find out my Q9550 had shut down.. It's back up and kicking..  I told it to get off it's lazy ass, and crunch!... lol So, next update my be a bit low..


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey I just noticed something shiv's.. hehehe is that the new badges? http://tpucdn.com/forums/images/badges/folding_1m.gif I need input...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

I will have some downtime of all three rigs this afternoon.  I need to put back my i7 on air this water setup is too hard To move around, and swap coolers on my other two rigs.   Can't let the qx get fried with the temps it's expiriencing


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will have some downtime of all three rigs this afternoon.  I need to put back my i7 on air this water setup is too hard To move around, and swap coolers on my other two rigs.   Can't let the qx get fried with the temps it's expiriencing



Oh the puppies...  I just hope life support will hold them till you get them running again..


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 2, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey I just noticed something shiv's.. hehehe is that the new badges? http://tpucdn.com/forums/images/badges/folding_1m.gif I need input...




Hey Mindy..just found the badge today. How to get it...its posted by Buck on the folding sub forum.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 2, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Is something wrong P_O_S?  Your numbers for the past couple days seem lower than they have been.



it seems he and me, we both get no i7 output anymore. X2 somehow vanished


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't worry,  it'll only be brief for the i7 rig.   I'll do one rig a a time this way I am crunching at all times.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/2/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*


* 	 1,367,279 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't worry,  it'll only be brief for the i7 rig.   I'll do one rig a a time this way I am crunching at all times.



the puppies did good in thanking me.  I had a change of heart and didn't touch my i7 rig. I only had the QX down to put the cooler and now its up at stock clocks but 100%.  Pumped it its first 483 points on the last update


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 10/2/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> 
> * 	 1,367,279 *



i nearly choked on my beer
shit,we need rigs back!!
i dont know how to put out more,david!
i need your help!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i nearly choked on my beer
> shit,we need rigs back!!
> i dont know how to put out more,david!
> i need your help!



  I need your help too!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I need your help too!



Fuck,we will all die!
SAVE US Superm...Captain CRUNCH!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Fuck,we will all die!
> SAVE US Superm...Captain CRUNCH!



captain crunch


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Fuck,we will all die!
> SAVE US Superm...Captain CRUNCH!



lol spit out my beer..lol funny..hehehe  ÜbermäßigerMann


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

just call me the Übermensch
i really appreciate that!^^


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

lol No problem Übermensch


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just call me the Übermensch
> i really appreciate that!^^



Herr Übermensch!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

ah, now i feel like a nietzschean prophecy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Is something wrong P_O_S?  Your numbers for the past couple days seem lower than they have been.



network problems again and i have been working on tweaking my x2 4200+ rig and stressing it.Also have had storms here knock the power out when i have been at school... everything is back up and running today so numbers should be better


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, now i feel like a nietzschean prophecy



Ok Friedrich Wilhelm... hehehe


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> network problems again and i have been working on tweaking my x2 4200+ rig and stressing it.Also have had storms here knock the power out when i have been at school... everything is back up and running today so numbers should be better



Glad to hear it.  It's no fun not having someone to try and outdo


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Glad to hear it.  It's no fun not having someone to try and outdo



today should be a good day. So far everything is doing great but i have been gaming alot today and some lastnight so my numbers won't be at there highest but should be better


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> today should be a good day. So far everything is doing great but i have been gaming alot today and some lastnight so my numbers won't be at there highest but should be better



Glad to here you're almost back at full force


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Glad to here you're almost back at full force



thanks glad to be back lol  keep crunching bro or numbers have been vary close.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Ok Friedrich Wilhelm... hehehe



just a link to the book "und zarasthrustra sprach", which handles the theory of the "übermensch"


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks glad to be back lol  keep crunching bro or numbers have been vary close.



With any luck, I may be getting a 3.06ghz Core 2 Extreme (iMac, so no overclocking) running 24/7 starting this evening


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Core 2 Extreme (no overclocking)



lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> With any luck, I may be getting a 3.06ghz Core 2 Extreme (iMac, so no overclocking) running 24/7 starting this evening



I'm going to need some help then to keep ahead of you. is that a dual or quad?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/3/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [7 hour(s) ago]*




* 	 1,360,840 *


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 10/3/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [7 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one day,my friends. or you will severly hurt my feelings. show me the 1.6 PLEASE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> one day,my friends. or you will severly hurt my feelings. show me the 1.6 PLEASE



don't know what is going on dude, we do have some rigs down.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 4, 2009)

and i have enough cooling power, to cool a whole cluster of rigs, dammit i even have aquired another 939 X2. i just need a board with igp and a psu for it more output,gentlemen! were falling back!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> and i have enough cooling power, to cool a whole cluster of rigs, dammit i even have aquired another 939 X2. i just need a board with igp and a psu for it more output,gentlemen! were falling back!



I'm thinking of using the rad from my car


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm thinking of using the rad from my car



dont use the cooling rad, use heater core... you can drive without that, you just will miss any A/C in it
want pics?

EDIT: Flush it before using it, there is some coolant in it. the water will be realy oily, i used a little citric acid and a spurt of ethanol to bind it to bigger fatdrips. best would be to use an aquarium pump, and hot, but not boiling water ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dont use the cooling rad, use heater core... you can drive without that, you just will miss any A/C in it
> want pics?
> 
> EDIT: Flush it before using it, there is some coolant in it. the water will be realy oily, i used a little citric acid and a spurt of ethanol to bind it to bigger fatdrips. best would be to use an aquarium pump, and hot, but not boiling water ;-)



I wasn't really going to do that 


Anyhow, my A/C is not working soooooo, hmmm tempting


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I wasn't really going to do that
> 
> 
> Anyhow, my A/C is not working soooooo, hmmm tempting



I want to cool you i7 *boooo*
now, does it haunt you?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2009)

velvet what the hell is that?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 5, 2009)

i now have found the correct name for it: its an Oktokatdeka-Rad (greek:18)
anyone has 30 spare fans for an engaged cruncher? i only have 6 so far


----------



## xVeinx (Oct 5, 2009)

Great job guys. Glad to see you all crunching strong .


----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2009)

Will I finally had time last night (I thought) to switch my i7 rig to wc. I got it all together and then when I started to fill the system I noticed that both the inlet and outlet on the GTZ was leaking small amounts from where the nozzels screwed in to the block. Very mad and drunk by that time, I waited until this morning (afternoon actually) to replace the nozzels with the original ones that came with the GTZ and used some teflon tape. Got it done and so far no leaks!
But that meant that my i7 rig was not crunching for almost 14 hours I don't know how many puppies died but it makes me very sad.........
I am also upset that the Swiftech pump and XSPC res top didn't fit anywhere in my ANTEC P182 case. So now it and the Swiftech MCR320 -QP are outside the case~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Will I finally had time last night (I thought) to switch my i7 rig to wc. I got it all together and then when I started to fill the system I noticed that both the inlet and outlet on the GTZ was leaking small amounts from where the nozzels screwed in to the block. Very mad and drunk by that time, I waited until this morning (afternoon actually) to replace the nozzels with the original ones that came with the GTZ and used some teflon tape. Got it done and so far no leaks!
> But that meant that my i7 rig was not crunching for almost 14 hours I don't know how many puppies died but it makes me very sad.........
> I am also upset that the Swiftech pump and XSPC res top didn't fit anywhere in my ANTEC P182 case. So now it and the Swiftech MCR320 -QP are outside the case~



my i7 has been on and off as well.  I'm having issues, I am trying new display drivers to see if it cures the problem.  Gotta get this sorted out ASAP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

alright, trying to eliminate stuff that is causing my problems.  I'm at stock clocks now.  This way I can see if my issue was instability or what not.



*Statistics Last Updated: 10/4/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]*



* 	 1,422,676 *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Will I finally had time last night (I thought) to switch my i7 rig to wc. I got it all together and then when I started to fill the system I noticed that both the inlet and outlet on the GTZ was leaking small amounts from where the nozzels screwed in to the block. Very mad and drunk by that time, I waited until this morning (afternoon actually) to replace the nozzels with the original ones that came with the GTZ and used some teflon tape. Got it done and so far no leaks!
> But that meant that my i7 rig was not crunching for almost 14 hours I don't know how many puppies died but it makes me very sad.........
> I am also upset that the Swiftech pump and XSPC res top didn't fit anywhere in my ANTEC P182 case. So now it and the Swiftech MCR320 -QP are outside the case~


I felt the same way when my quad was offline due to hardware issues (kept going to 80C+ under load and crashing)


Chicken Patty said:


> alright, trying to eliminate stuff that is causing my problems.  I'm at stock clocks now.  This way I can see if my issue was instability or what not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent work everyone!  Crunch on


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 5, 2009)

so now, i have to rework the farseeing. must been all the work with the 2 cases and the rad, thats misled me^^ maybe it will be 3 weeks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/5/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*


*
 	 1,459,321 *


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2009)

looks like we are doing alot better now. lets see it over 1.5 again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> looks like we are doing alot better now. lets see it over 1.5 again



yeah.  Paul should be back to full force I think he said by mid this week.  I got all my rigs back up to full force.  Got a little 300 Mhz overclock on my E7200 to boost things up a bit, default voltage.  The QX is  a bit harder to mess with because the board has sooo man y effin' options.  so that's at a default of 3.0 Ghz.  Still pumps about 2k or so a day 

The i7 has it's issues sorted out, just needed to relax the timings a bit on the RAM, now LinX stable at the same settings as before


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/6/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*


* 	 1,464,459 *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2009)

Excellent day everyone   Once HammerON gets his new i7 up, we should be back to 1.5 million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent day everyone   Once HammerON gets his new i7 up, we should be back to 1.5 million



yes!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/7/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*




* 	 1,367,335 *


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

i have my 955 at stock atm, to test for crashes... im a little agitated about it cause ist freezes, no matter what i do...only the amount of time until this, differs...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i have my 955 at stock atm, to test for crashes... im a little agitated about it cause ist freezes, no matter what i do...only the amount of time until this, differs...



my i7 is at stock too!  Probably till next week, late next week.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

lol 35degrees load on the cores. 23-24 on the chip


----------



## HammerON (Oct 8, 2009)

My i7 was down since about 10:00 am Alaska time as when I came home from work to grab something I noticed that Windows was froze. Ran Mem test and everything was fine. Set back to default settings and when I rebooted Windows still acted real sluggish and WCG had strange problems running. So I shut it off as I had to get back to work. After work I went to coach volleyball and all I could think of was those poor puppies
So I tried several things when I got home and with no avail. I reloaded Windows 7 and everything is peachy again. I don't know what the hell happened!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

HammerON said:


> My i7 was down since about 10:00 am Alaska time as when I came home from work to grab something I noticed that Windows was froze. Ran Mem test and everything was fine. Set back to default settings and when I rebooted Windows still acted real sluggish and WCG had strange problems running. So I shut it off as I had to get back to work. After work I went to coach volleyball and all I could think of was those poor puppies
> So I tried several things when I got home and with no avail. I reloaded Windows 7 and everything is peachy again. I don't know what the hell happened!!!



drive error?


----------



## Duxx (Oct 8, 2009)

We keep going downn?! Ahhhh I'm trying to pump some numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah seems like most of us have had issues lately.  My i7 at stock is putting out almost half the points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/8/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

*
 	 1,381,035 *


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 9, 2009)

rig freezes at stock, after 10 hours:shadedshu

what now?


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 9, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> rig freezes at stock, after 10 hours:shadedshu
> 
> what now?



Herr Velvet,

Did u memtest the RAM sticks?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 9, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> rig freezes at stock, after 10 hours:shadedshu
> 
> what now?



test ram,reseat mosfet heatsink,slight voltage bump(s),check chipset temps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/9/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*


*
 	 1,383,208 *


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 10, 2009)

what is happening to out team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

lotta members have rigs down and what not.  Hopefully we'll be back up to pace next week


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Herr Velvet,
> 
> Did u memtest the RAM sticks?



how long? 100 percent/4 memtest instances do work...



p_o_s_pc said:


> test ram,reseat mosfet heatsink,slight voltage bump(s),check chipset temps



should be perfectly fine, at stock, i wont even need the mosfet heatsink, it wont even get warm... temps are all pretty fine, it just worries me, that my SB cant run under 1.2 volt. can this propose issues?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/10/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*


* 	 1,379,904 *


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

i will puke if we drop under 1.3


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, in that case I'll have to do my best to keep that from happening


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

im too dumb atm. my rig pWNs me completly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet we will not let you throw up!!


----------



## Duxx (Oct 11, 2009)

Seriously!  I'm even trying to keep my i7 24/7 since we dropped below 1.4... we have like 10 new members in the past like 5 days..


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 11, 2009)

Im back up but idk for how long... my Phenom II is showing degredation at an unusually high rate...  only needed 1.375V for 3.4Ghz now I need 1.45V for it.   If it dies, im out of a PC for a few days. :-|


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

don't know what to tell you Flyordie, thats weird man.   I might put the watercooling back tomorrow if I get bored enough.  Crank the i7 back to 4.3 GHz and let the points climb


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> don't know what to tell you Flyordie, thats weird man.   I might put the watercooling back tomorrow if I get bored enough.  Crank the i7 back to 4.3 GHz and let the points climb



It is weird.. never had a processor suffer from degradation like this.  Even the X2 downstairs handles voltages better, although its a 90nm X2 Toledo.   Still its doing 3.2Ghz with 1.4V on AIR.  Maybe I just got a dud after all and my conditioning just prolonged its dudlessness...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

i never heard an AMD proc degrades with voltages under 1.5
i believe its the chipset of your board, or at least its cooling.

the problem is not me throwing up, the problem is me, wanting to drop the shitrig, from the third floor, onto the street.:shadedshu
i have so much aggression towards the ghost in my machine... i believe it lives in the southbridge,and from there, produces all the errors


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i never heard an AMD proc degrades with voltages under 1.5
> i believe its the chipset of your board, or at least its cooling.
> 
> the problem is not me throwing up, the problem is me, wanting to drop the shitrig, from the third floor, onto the street.:shadedshu
> i have so much aggression towards the ghost in my machine... i believe it lives in the southbridge,and from there, produces all the errors



have you tried different BIOS? Also hows your chipset temp? I know the northbridge gets vary hot on mine


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

i tried, but my proc will never be supported. they wont improve nonexistant coding,i believe.i wondered why the board is capable of a full detection,besides running at 4x multi at boot. my 939 rig boots twice as fast.

i got a fan for each overheating part. board wont touch 30 degrees celsius and NB not even 40
i even reapplied new mx2 to the mosfet heatsink. no part gets more than slightly warm, even after hours of load. the warmest part in my rig is my PSU, even if its not hot.the air is handwarm...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i tried, but my proc will never be supported. they wont improve nonexistant coding,i believe.i wondered why the board is capable of a full detection,besides running at 4x multi at boot. my 939 rig boots twice as fast.
> 
> i got a fan for each overheating part. board wont touch 30 degrees celsius and NB not even 40
> i even reapplied new mx2 to the mosfet heatsink. no part gets more than slightly warm, even after hours of load. the warmest part in my rig is my PSU, even if its not hot.the air is handwarm...



you still have another CPU to try in the rig? It could be just because of buggy bios or the board is degrading at a vary fast rate(if thats the case then i want mine gone ASAP)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

Watercool states (on the HK manual), that you should give 200N (15kg?) on AMD procs,on the HK 3.0
,the board is bent a little. may that be a problem?

i will buy that Foxconn board, then i will drop my old 5000+ back
or maybe a regor. should be unlockable just fine ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Watercool states (on the HK manual), that you should give 200N (15kg?) on AMD procs,on the HK 3.0
> ,the board is bent a little. may that be a problem?
> 
> i will buy that Foxconn board, then i will drop my old 5000+ back
> or maybe a regor. should be unlockable just fine ;-)



I plan to buy the DDR2 version of the foxconn board you picked out


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

you hate your board too?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you hate your board too?



have hated it from about the 2nd week of owning it. Its kinda sad when a budget Gigabyte board with a nforce 430 chipset clocks higher then this board... I am going to try and flash my bios to one of the modded ones


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> have hated it from about the 2nd week of owning it. Its kinda sad when a budget Gigabyte board with a nforce 430 chipset clocks higher then this board... I am going to try and flash my bios to one of the modded ones



to me its the other way around. my friend using the x2 5000+ has exactly a gigabyte board, with this chipset, and cant clock to 3.4 on it.
the biostar can. its good in clocking, but the second one i owned even had a bios bug. freezed on saving, but worked normally,like normal saved,after a reset.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> to me its the other way around. my friend using the x2 5000+ has exactly a gigabyte board, with this chipset, and cant clock to 3.4 on it.
> the biostar can. its good in clocking, but the second one i owned even had a bios bug. freezed on saving, but worked normally,like normal saved,after a reset.



i had that same problem with the last update and it was unstable for me so i flashed it again with the same bios and it finished that time and ran stable after that 

btw here are some bios files if you want to try a modded bios. I am about to flash mine right now after looking on there forums and seeing some stupidly high HT speeds with the mods. http://www.lejabeach.com/Biostar/


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

i know them files, but i doubt they will run a 955 these bios was made for PH 1
look at the tlb fix, PH 2 has it "onboard" ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i know them files, but i doubt they will run a 955 these bios was made for PH 1
> look at the tlb fix, PH 2 has it "onboard" ;-)



don't even bother anyways. Every release that biostar puts out they take them and mod. So they modded the latest bios.I just flashed to it and got no difference at all in overclocking i still couldn't post with a HT speed(FSB) over 325 (and some calmed 400-450)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

depends on the boards chipset quality i believe. i can do 390htt and 1900ht with an x2


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> depends on the boards chipset quality i believe. i can do 390htt and 1900ht with an x2



i must have just got a weaker board then. With all the CPUs i have tried around 325 is where it is stable. On a quad 325 rock solid but 326 hardlock in just about a min after getting into windows. Dual 330 stable 340 bench 341 hardlock   i don't think it has anything to do with it but just maybe... Could it be possible its because i am using 2 video cards?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

i dont believe so. but my 3 ta790gx a2+ boards all clocked between 385-395htt.
you maybe have a monday model....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i dont believe so. but my 3 ta790gx a2+ boards all clocked between 385-395htt.
> you maybe have a monday model....



could be possible. I will have to play with a few settings to see what i can do maybe i can pull off that kinda speed


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

i just used 9x multi i believe, and added just a little volts to nb. ht never required such stuff.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i just used 9x multi i believe, and added just a little volts to nb. ht never required such stuff.



i am leaving soon so maybe when i get back tonight if it isn't too late i will give it a try.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2009)

i wish you good luck ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

@ flyordie

Dude, as the guys suggested, try a diffrent BIOS.  I was having issues with my new D0 i7 when I got it and flashing to a different BIOS did the trick


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/11/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]*



* 	 1,295,292 *



LOOKS LIKE WE FAILED ON KEEPING VELVET WAFER FROM BARFING


----------



## Duxx (Oct 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 10/11/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the fuck has happened?!!?! its nearing winter and we see a huge drop off?!  Electricity prices drop in the winter folks, turn that shit up! (at least mine does?)


----------



## HammerON (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool here in Alaska ~ running both rigs oc at 4.0 GHz and 100% WCG
I should have another i7 920 up and running by the end of next week


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 10/11/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








additional, now windows needs 5 minutes to logon
FUCK!


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 12, 2009)

We have a nice dual core @ work that does nothing so maybe I'll get WCG setup on it for us.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry Velvet, I was doing the best that I could do


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2009)

Np Guys *uaargh,cough,cough,uarghl!!*
shit we need score


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 12, 2009)

Corp. Dusty reporting for duty!! Check the next update!!

Was busy last 2-3 days and wasnt able to update. Had just 2 hrs of sleep guys!!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 12, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Corp. Dusty reporting for duty!! Check the next update!!
> 
> Was busy last 2-3 days and wasnt able to update. Had just 2 hrs of sleep guys!!



Until that update I'll enjoy my delicious cherry pie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/12/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*


* 	 1,829,245 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

so velvet, no more barfing.  yesterday were low because the stats were bugged.  So if they were right we would not have done under 1.3 mil


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2009)

Whoa... huge number. What happen? I guess we had a bunch of updates coming through today that didn't get through yesterday for whatever reason.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

hat said:


> Whoa... huge number. What happen? I guess we had a bunch of updates coming through today that didn't get through yesterday for whatever reason.



exactly, so yesterday was low, today was high


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 10/12/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> 
> * 	 1,829,245 *




Excellent work everyone 
1.83 million


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 13, 2009)

2 months, gentlemen.... until we will top that number.
are you CRUNCHING STRONG?


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

I just installed this and it's very exciting. Hopefully I can contribute to the #'s!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks, glad to have you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> I just installed this and it's very exciting. Hopefully I can contribute to the #'s!



my i7 at 4.3 Ghz put out about 4k PPD on dc stats.  You bet you'll help out 


Thanks and welcome aboard bro.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

only thing that concerns me is constant temp of 70c for hours on end..

but ill get it tweaked don't worry


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> only thing that concerns me is constant temp of 70c for hours on end..
> 
> but ill get it tweaked don't worry



bro normal temps on i7 is 80º and under.  90ºc and under is still fine, but I don't feel comofortable running over 80ºc.  during my best wprime run at 4650 Mhz, I hit 99ºc on the run.  These things have a much higher temp. threshold than other CPU's.  70ºc is 100% fine with this CPU.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok cool. I don't care if this blows up (i dont want it too) but this is my 1st i7 rig so its basicaly the guinea pig.

why do all the tasks say "cpu benchmarks" forgive my nubness


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Ok cool. I don't care if this blows up (i dont want it too) but this is my 1st i7 rig so its basicaly the guinea pig.
> 
> why do all the tasks say "cpu benchmarks" forgive my nubness



It won't blow up trust me 


Got a screenshot of what you are trying to describe?


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

nevermind i figured it out. was just the top 4 tasks because i clicked cpu bench...


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Ok cool. I don't care if this blows up (i dont want it too) but this is my 1st i7 rig so its basicaly the guinea pig.
> 
> why do all the tasks say "cpu benchmarks" forgive my nubness



I try to run a balance of speed and good temps. What I've found on most of my i7 rigs is that 3.8ghz usually provides the best combination of temps/speed and points. All of my i7's stay under 65c at 100% BOINC load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> nevermind i figured it out. was just the top 4 tasks because i clicked cpu bench...



check out this thread.  this file helps your scores stabilize a lot.  they submit right away.http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102878


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

You are right Paul, this is with the Transformer 4 i got from you.  waiting to get the new cooler when I get paid.  Voltage I believe can go lower, but its stable and no risk of screwing anything up like this, so i just left it alone.


I just swapped coolers around so that I can overclock the i7, couldn't stand the default clocks  .


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You are right Paul, this is with the Transformer 4 i got from you.  waiting to get the new cooler when I get paid.  Voltage I believe can go lower, but its stable and no risk of screwing anything up like this, so i just left it alone.
> 
> 
> I just swapped coolers around so that I can overclock the i7, couldn't stand the default clocks  .
> ...



There's my golden chip again. Why did I sell her, why? Why?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> There's my golden chip again. Why did I sell her, why? Why?



I don't know dude, but thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

i think the problem is my case.. the radiator is outside on the back and the psu exhausts close to the top of the rad and barbs therfore causing the metal to become slightly warm affecting performance along the way.. ez fix


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> i think the problem is my case.. the radiator is outside on the back and the psu exhausts close to the top of the rad and barbs therfore causing the metal to become slightly warm affecting performance along the way.. ez fix



Sounds reasonable, but like I said 70ºc is not hot at all for an i7.  Let us know how the fix goes


----------



## HammerON (Oct 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You are right Paul, this is with the Transformer 4 i got from you.  waiting to get the new cooler when I get paid.  Voltage I believe can go lower, but its stable and no risk of screwing anything up like this, so i just left it alone.
> 
> 
> I just swapped coolers around so that I can overclock the i7, couldn't stand the default clocks  .
> ...



Just curious ~ but what are your temps? I would suspect that they are relatively low.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Just curious ~ but what are your temps? I would suspect that they are relatively low.



Pretty much, this cooler is not the greatest on i7


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel, if you have HT disabled, enable it, you will then get almost twice as much work done and almost 2x the points.


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 13, 2009)

Guys,

I am headin out for my annual vacation (30 days) to Bangalore, India. I will not have access to my comps at work..so I will not be able to update the finished WUs. I tried installing remote control app (logmein) on the comps at work so that I could remotely connect and upload finished WU. Though it worked a couple of times, I am having network account lockout issues wherein my corp account gets locked everyother day. I have to request IT to unlock it. Still not found a workaround for this..though searching.

I will have my main i7 rig crunching and folding 24/7 at stock while Im on vacation. Request u guys to notch up your production to keep the numbers up.

Cheers,
Shiv


----------



## A novice (Oct 13, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am headin out for my annual vacation (30 days) to Bangalore, India. I will not have access to my comps at work..so I will not be able to update the finished WUs. I tried installing remote control app (logmein) on the comps at work so that I could remotely connect and upload finished WU. Though it worked a couple of times, I am having network account lockout issues wherein my corp account gets locked everyother day. I have to request IT to unlock it. Still not found a workaround for this..though searching.
> 
> ...


Have a good vacation


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am headin out for my annual vacation (30 days) to Bangalore, India. I will not have access to my comps at work..so I will not be able to update the finished WUs. I tried installing remote control app (logmein) on the comps at work so that I could remotely connect and upload finished WU. Though it worked a couple of times, I am having network account lockout issues wherein my corp account gets locked everyother day. I have to request IT to unlock it. Still not found a workaround for this..though searching.
> 
> ...


Wait, won't the computers upload the finished WUs whenever they download new ones?  I have several computers I haven't performed the cc_config mod on, nor have I been within a mile of them in over a month, but they're still running 24/7 and they upload the finished WUs about twice a day when they download new ones
Regardless, enjoy your vacation


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 13, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> shevanel, if you have HT disabled, enable it, you will then get almost twice as much work done and almost 2x the points.



wait...what is this HT you speak of ? Are these any little tricks you can do to rack up points quiker?


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

It's the 4 extra threads on I7 processors. Theyre active.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

Enjoy your vacation dusty  we'll do whatever we can to keeps the numbers up


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh Ion,

The cc config file mod works on all rigs. I was referrin to rigs at my work. The IT in Houston has blocked our Company servers from accessing WCG servers using Blue coat firewall. Reason being given: The site belongs to category: computers/education. Before that everythin was auto.no probs uploading/ downloadin WU..now I have to go around to upload/download WU!! But will do whatever I can for our team!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

Dusty, why can't you get the I.T. guys to unblock WCG?  If you tell them about, they would probably add an exception to the firewall.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/13/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,644,642
Not the best, but not bad either


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2009)

1.6 is actually very good considering that the stats were not bugged yesterday.  Thanks for updating


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/14/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,606,747


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 15, 2009)

1 week too late ;-) but better later than never,eh?
my outputs are weak atm. due to freezes. i need the new board urgently


----------



## shevanel (Oct 15, 2009)

Is this about average for a first run?

Points Generated (Rank 7,813 (#343,039)		
Results Returned (Rank)	11 (#381,396)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Is this about average for a first run?
> 
> Points Generated (Rank 7,813 (#343,039)
> Results Returned (Rank)	11 (#381,396)



What are you crunching at?  Like your settings in BOINC?

you got just over 1k in dc stats.  an i7 that crunches all day should get at least 2.5k


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Is this about average for a first run?
> 
> Points Generated (Rank 7,813 (#343,039)
> Results Returned (Rank)	11 (#381,396)



That's low, I can get twice this with my Q9400 (and it's about half as fast for WCG).  An OCed i7 should be good for at least 4 times this (3k BOINC)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/15/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,674,552

Another great day


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 16, 2009)

sweet that's a lot of good days. I'm running 24/7 and the best thing is - i don't pay the bill.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

glad to see over 1.6 mil consistently.


Velvet, what do you have to say?  We treating you good man


----------



## Duxx (Oct 16, 2009)

Chicken you get demoted from posting the daily numbers?! Or is Ion just really fast. hah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Chicken you get demoted from posting the daily numbers?! Or is Ion just really fast. hah



he's really fast and I won't be around much the next few days so I asked him too as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Chicken you get demoted from posting the daily numbers?! Or is Ion just really fast. hah



CP sent me a PM asking me to take over the Daily Numbers thread for a little while, he has a lot of stuff going on and is too busy to do it regularly.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> glad to see over 1.6 mil consistently.
> 
> 
> Velvet, what do you have to say?  We treating you good man



the unnamed gods do me favors again, they let you work out your problems 
i also got the board and the rams today


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the unnamed gods do me favors again, they let you work out your problems
> i also got the board and the rams today



did you get the Foxconn and Trident?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 16, 2009)

Foxconn and Ripjaws. the trident were 30 euro more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

@ ion.  Thanks for the help bro.


@velvet. Glad you are getting the new board/ram.   Keep us posted on that.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ ion.  Thanks for the help bro.
> 
> 
> @velvet. Glad you are getting the new board/ram.   Keep us posted on that.



i surely will,starting NOW^^


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

It's that time of day again 
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/16/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,682,400
Even better than yesterday 
Excellent work everyone


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

nice job guys 
BTW ion i see your still ahead of me and by more. I killed the socket A rig tonight so that will be of no help.I need to find the clip for my xiggy 1283 so i can get this x2 4200+ to 3ghz again (at 2.7 now) that should make up for alittle of the loss


----------



## shevanel (Oct 17, 2009)

been running it 24/7 but will be sending this board out for RMA tomorrow. I'll be back though!


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 17, 2009)

*cracks the whip over his ThermalTake V1* GO FASTER!

Only doing about 3K/day now I think...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

Daily Updates
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/17/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,601,471
Another day above 1.6 million (even though just barely)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

nice job guys  

BTW ion i have a surprise in for you just watch your folding stats the next few days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for updating ION.  I just got back in town.  Needed the time away to just kinda refresh my mind from things.

Good job everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice job guys
> 
> BTW ion i have a surprise in for you just watch your folding stats the next few days


OK, I'm looking forward to this.  Thanks to you, I had my highest day ever yesterday -- 1412 points.


Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for updating ION.  I just got back in town.  Needed the time away to just kinda refresh my mind from things.
> 
> Good job everyone



No problem, I'm happy to help whenever you need me to.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> OK, I'm looking forward to this.  Thanks to you, I had my highest day ever yesterday -- 1412 points.



it will get better


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it will get better



It sure did, 3,853 points at the 9am update 
You rock


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> It sure did, 3,853 points at the 9am update
> You rock



no problem  I'm sure you will like being in the top 20 producers for a few days


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/18/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,723,419
Excellent work everyone!  We're on an upward trend


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice numbers


----------



## shevanel (Oct 19, 2009)

hit a cold front down here in FL..been running @ 4ghz on the i7 @ 62 c woot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

shevanel said:


> hit a cold front down here in FL..been running @ 4ghz on the i7 @ 62 c woot



you are right.  this weekend I was in Orlando/Kissimmee and Daytona Beach, the weather was great.  only to get back down to Miami and find it the same    It's awesome.


----------



## Duxx (Oct 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you are right.  this weekend I was in Orlando/Kissimmee and Daytona Beach, the weather was great.  only to get back down to Miami and find it the same    It's awesome.



Its raining in Seattle?  You jealous?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Its raining in Seattle?  You jealous?



no, it usually rains a lot here.  I won't miss it if it's gone a few days


----------



## HammerON (Oct 19, 2009)

Well just got home from a 4 day trip to Cordova, Alaska (2 hours driving followed by a 12 hour ferry ride each way) for a volleyball match and when I returned home I found my i7 running nicely but the E8500 had restarted because of Windows Update (stupid me!). So my numbers have been down, however I did have 5 packages waiting for me: 





I already had the i7 and a hd. All I am waiting for now is the motherboard I bought on 10/07. It was mailed this last Friday and I hope to get it Monday or Tuesday.
So, as I had promised ~ another i7 rig coming


----------



## Duxx (Oct 19, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Well just got home from a 4 day trip to Cordova, Alaska (2 hours driving followed by a 12 hour ferry ride each way) for a volleyball match and when I returned home I found my i7 running nicely but the E8500 had restarted because of Windows Update (stupid me!). So my numbers have been down, however I did have 5 packages waiting for me:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091019/Coming soon.jpg
> I already had the i7 and a hd. All I am waiting for now is the motherboard I bought on 10/07. It was mailed this last Friday and I hope to get it Monday or Tuesday.
> So, as I had promised ~ another i7 rig coming



Congrats!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Well just got home from a 4 day trip to Cordova, Alaska (2 hours driving followed by a 12 hour ferry ride each way) for a volleyball match and when I returned home I found my i7 running nicely but the E8500 had restarted because of Windows Update (stupid me!). So my numbers have been down, however I did have 5 packages waiting for me:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091019/Coming soon.jpg
> I already had the i7 and a hd. All I am waiting for now is the motherboard I bought on 10/07. It was mailed this last Friday and I hope to get it Monday or Tuesday.
> So, as I had promised ~ another i7 rig coming



Wow! very nice!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

hey guys check out my Easy WCG_config post!


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2009)

How did we get up to 1.7 million? I guess it' not hard to get up there when I read about people adding hardware every day...


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

hat said:


> How did we get up to 1.7 million? I guess it' not hard to get up there when I read about people adding hardware every day...



That's right! adding Hardware everyday!


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2009)

If someone can send me a Socket A board and some DDR, I could turn a 30PPD rig (my pentium 3) into a 200-300PPD rig; I have an Athlon XP 2200+ sitting on my dresser and if I had a socket A board and some DDR, I could replace the motherboard, CPU and memory in my P3 setup. I can't afford to shell out money for it though (aside from shipping cost perhaps) as I just bit a big chunk out of my bank account by buying a laptop from my uncle (for $150).


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

hat said:


> If someone can send me a Socket A board and some DDR, I could turn a 30PPD rig (my pentium 3) into a 200-300PPD rig; I have an Athlon XP 2200+ sitting on my dresser and if I had a socket A board and some DDR, I could replace the motherboard, CPU and memory in my P3 setup.



Hey hat check my rigs. I have a few Athlon XP 2200+'s and they only give around 160 points a day.. your better off selling the parts and buying an atom.. i've got a couple and they only draw around 60 watt's total rig power.. and average around the same.


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2009)

I would have to make up quite a bit of difference in buying an atom setup though... and I would probably have a hard time selling a pentium 3.

Yeah, 200 bucks for an atom computer on newegg. A lot of that stuff to make the P3 rig was given to me so I really can't sell it. The parts I can sell from that setup might make me $50. Meh... I would rather upgrade the laptop with a P8400 off ebay for $160 or so.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

hat said:


> I would have to make up quite a bit of difference in buying an atom setup though... and I would probably have a hard time selling a pentium 3.



True, but you can pick up a single core atom with ht for around 55 bucks and a itx case with ps for around 45 bucks.. they only like ddr2 667.. so ad 20 bucks for a gig stick and then you could boot it off a memstick


yea P8400 nice! go for it.. I don't mean buy an atom.. I'm just comparing them.. not a lot of point.. but i have a couple atom file servers.. so, i add wcg to them... hehehe So i have a few users waiting a few minutes for files.. hehehe Let them eat!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

congrats hammer, that'll give your output a nice boost


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Well just got home from a 4 day trip to Cordova, Alaska (2 hours driving followed by a 12 hour ferry ride each way) for a volleyball match and when I returned home I found my i7 running nicely but the E8500 had restarted because of Windows Update (stupid me!). So my numbers have been down, however I did have 5 packages waiting for me:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091019/Coming soon.jpg
> I already had the i7 and a hd. All I am waiting for now is the motherboard I bought on 10/07. It was mailed this last Friday and I hope to get it Monday or Tuesday.
> So, as I had promised ~ another i7 rig coming



Awesome Hammer!  We want pics of the build log  
Time to step up my own production


----------



## shevanel (Oct 19, 2009)

I want that TDTS badly!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/19/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,821,791
Incredible work everyone!   Our second-highest day yet!


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 20, 2009)

WOOT good work team almost 2M


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 20, 2009)

I got my Internet back on after a week and a half, 

  so I can start crunching again.
 I've updated my Cpu, I swapped out my thee old Cele E1200 to a E7500 and its crunching away @ 4.1GHZ 

Once I get another Vid Card I should have the E1200 back online also.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

Sweet!  That E7500 should be killer at 4.1ghz (probably twice what my E6550 does, so probably about 1.2k PPD)


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Sweet!  That E7500 should be killer at 4.1ghz (probably twice what my E6550 does, so probably about 1.2k PPD)



Nice
 I'll post up what kind of PPD I get.
I ran the BOINC bench and got 4312 (whetstone) and 9050 (dhrystone) my E1200 use to get 3125 (whet) 6838 (dhry).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice
> I'll post up what kind of PPD I get.
> I ran the BOINC bench and got 4312 (whetstone) and 9050 (dhrystone) my E1200 use to get 3125 (whet) 6838 (dhry).



nice my 5kBE@3ghz gets 2892(whetstone) 5630 (dhrystone) i personally think i need a better CPU as those scores suck


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

good job everyone


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 20, 2009)

Next stop, 2 mil.
Got my mom's e4500 running now. Just have to convince her to not turn it off all the time.
Even installed a better (quieter) cpu cooler on it.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 20, 2009)

So long since I've run this project I dunno what my stats are.
They are so crap I am in no rush to look 

Keep up the good work folks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> So long since I've run this project I dunno what my stats are.
> They are so crap I am in no rush to look
> 
> Keep up the good work folks



one of the things that makes our team what it is, is that we don't seek members with 24 i7s and fifteen servers to crunch.   We appreciate even the smallest contribution as much as we appreciate the biggest one.   Crunch on my friend !!!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 20, 2009)

I am actually in a team but I have plans to stop by here for a couple of weeks once I have some other work out of the way 

(I may even bring some company with me for the ride )

Appreciate the kind words


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

Bring as much company as you'd like.  We welcome you'll with open doors .   I love your sig by the way.  If it boots it crunches, you damn right!!!!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 20, 2009)

Just started a little yesterday and still going today with one of my i7's. How do I figure out my stats as I go along, and when do they update? Its it bad to do all the projects at once with a stock i7?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Just started a little yesterday and still going today with one of my i7's. How do I figure out my stats as I go along, and when do they update? Its it bad to do all the projects at once with a stock i7?



Welcome to the team!  
 i7s are WCG monsters due to the 8 threads (make sure you have hyperthreading enabled in the BIOS.  Also, go to Advanced-Preferences (In the BOINC manager) and tell it to use 100% of the CPU time).
You can check your WCG stats on BOINCStats and Free-DC, but you will probably have to give it another day for the stats to update and show you.  I would say go ahead and run all of the projects on your i7, I have my quad set to run all of the projects (except the Clean Energy project and the Influenza drug).  The only reason to not do all projects is if there are some that you think are more important (for example, Help Conquer Cancer), if you deselect the some of the other projects your computer will get more HCC work units.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 20, 2009)

I found that running 8 threads " 100% doesnt not affect my normal usage. I barely notice its on.. however if I need to play a blu ray or play a game I have to suspend it down to 2-3 projects until the movie/game is over.

It really makes me feel as if having an i7 isnt overkill (well it is) but at least it's getting better use than 60fps locked in HL2 with no video card. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

shevanel said:


> I found that running 8 threads " 100% doesnt not affect my normal usage. I barely notice its on.. however if I need to play a blu ray or play a game I have to suspend it down to 2-3 projects until the movie/game is over.
> 
> It really makes me feel as if having an i7 isnt overkill (well it is) but at least it's getting better use than 60fps locked in HL2 with no video card. lol



If that happens just reduce CPU usage till it's ok.  You don't have to suspend projects


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> If that happens just reduce CPU usage till it's ok.  You don't have to suspend projects



Yep, this is what I do when I game.  I have to completely suspend F@H because it's the GPU client, but I just set WCG to no more than about 70 or 80% usage and everything works fine.  I never completely suspend WCG because that would be a waste of 3 of my cores


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, this is what I do when I game.  I have to completely suspend F@H because it's the GPU client, but I just set WCG to no more than about 70 or 80% usage and everything works fine.  I never completely suspend WCG because that would be a waste of 3 of my cores



Yeah same here. The main rig I just set it at 100% when I go to sleep.  It stays like that till I get home the next afternoon then I drop it to 80% till bedtime when it goes back to 100%.  I game at 80% just fine, even crysis


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah same here. The main rig I just set it at 100% when I go to sleep.  It stays like that till I get home the next afternoon then I drop it to 80% till bedtime when it goes back to 100%.  I game at 80% just fine, even crysis



Ah, I only drop mine down below 100% when I'm gaming (which, now that I've started WCG is very rare, I can't afford to loose that CPU run time   ).  If I'm playing a less intensive game I don't even have to turn down WCG at all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Ah, I only drop mine down below 100% when I'm gaming (which, now that I've started WCG is very rare, I can't afford to loose that CPU run time   ).  If I'm playing a less intensive game I don't even have to turn down WCG at all



just to give it a little break.  My other two rigs stay at 100% 24/7 though


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 21, 2009)

Woot! 
 I got my 2nd Rig back online. The E1200 @ 3.2GHZ , Asus MII Formula and some PCI Vid Card I got from my Bro  
Now I finally got 4 Cores Crunching @ 100%


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Woot!
> I got my 2nd Rig back online. The E1200 @ 3.2GHZ , Asus MII Formula and some PCI Vid Card I got from my Bro
> Now I finally got 4 Cores Crunching @ 100%



great job!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Woot!
> I got my 2nd Rig back online. The E1200 @ 3.2GHZ , Asus MII Formula and some PCI Vid Card I got from my Bro
> Now I finally got 4 Cores Crunching @ 100%



Sweet, what sort of PPD are you getting?  I wouldn't be surprised if you appeared on my threat list if I don't get the E4600 up


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

WCG Daily Updates
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/20/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,744,877
Excellent work everyone!  1.74 million is nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

great job everyone, we seem to be have all of the sudden matained about 300,000 more per day


----------



## hat (Oct 21, 2009)

I just got my 7750 running at 3.1GHz. I dropped the fsb from 250 to 248 and raised the multi from 12 to 12.5. At 1.35v it's 15.5 hours Linpack stable. I was testing it earlier though, so I lost ~24 hours of runtime but gained 100MHz CPU speed (..and lost 4MHz mem speed... ddr992 now instead of 1000)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

hat said:


> I just got my 7750 running at 3.1GHz. I dropped the fsb from 250 to 248 and raised the multi from 12 to 12.5. At 1.35v it's 15.5 hours Linpack stable. I was testing it earlier though, so I lost ~24 hours of runtime but gained 100MHz CPU speed (..and lost 4MHz mem speed... ddr992 now instead of 1000)



WCG loves CPU speed


----------



## hat (Oct 21, 2009)

I finally got my PPD over 1000. My farm consists of my 3.1ghz kuma, my 1.73ghz celeron-m in my laptop, my 750mhz p3 and my mom's sempron 3000+. They're all at 100% except the laptop which runs at 60%.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

hat said:


> I finally got my PPD over 1000. My farm consists of my 3.1ghz kuma, my 1.73ghz celeron-m in my laptop, my 750mhz p3 and my mom's sempron 3000+. They're all at 100% except the laptop which runs at 60%.



that's a good way to start.  I assume you run the laptop at less usage because of the heat?


----------



## hat (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah... I saw it at 86c once at 100%. Desktops can run full blast because of the better coolers no problem... espically mine since I have an aftermarket cooler. That laptop has a dinky copper square thing... it's like a 7900GT cooler or something. I don't understand how it gets so hot when it's a 27 watt processor though...

I ordered 2 wireless network cards cause I am setting up a wireless network at home soon. I have a new wireless router, and I am putting my P3 and mom's computer on wireless. Less wires, less hastle... my gaming computer is still going to be on wired though. Funk gaming on wireless.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

hat said:


> Yeah... I saw it at 86c once at 100%. Desktops can run full blast because of the better coolers no problem... espically mine since I have an aftermarket cooler. That laptop has a dinky copper square thing... it's like a 7900GT cooler or something. I don't understand how it gets so hot when it's a 27 watt processor though...
> 
> I ordered 2 wireless network cards cause I am setting up a wireless network at home soon. I have a new wireless router, and I am putting my P3 and mom's computer on wireless. Less wires, less hastle... my gaming computer is still going to be on wired though. Funk gaming on wireless.



yeah lappyes just get hot because of the lack of cooling man.   Well good luck setting up the network


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah lappyes just get hot because of the lack of cooling man.   Well good luck setting up the network



My X31 only gets to about 65C, even when running WCG at 100%.  I don't consider this to be too hot, anything under 75C is perfectly reasonable for me so I run it at 100% except when I'm on battery or taking it somewhere.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 21, 2009)

well I quietly joined up a few weeks ago with my q9650, so far I've contributed-

BarbaricSoul  joined 9/13/09   total run time 0:024:11:54:49  points 98,510  results 141 

crunch on


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

Advance congrats on your first 100k


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> well I quietly joined up a few weeks ago with my q9650, so far I've contributed-
> 
> BarbaricSoul  joined 9/13/09   total run time 0:024:11:54:49  points 98,510  results 141
> 
> crunch on



Excellent work BarbaricSoul!  We usually go by BOINC points here, which are WCG points/ 7, meaning that you have 14072 BOINC points.  BOINC points are those reported by the BOINC manager.  You should be able to get almost 2K (BOINC) points per day (PPD), I can get about 1.5-1.7K on my Q9400 on a good day (stock clocks).  Welcome to the team! 

EDIT:  With that OC, over 2K PPD shouldn't be hard


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 21, 2009)

> EDIT: With that OC, over 2K PPD shouldn't be hard



I'm running stock right now, my PSU doesn't have enough ass for the SLI'ed GTX's and the system OC'ed. Looking to upgrade that real soon. But I have crunched with a 4ghz OC, oh the points were rolling in.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you running Folding@home on those 280s?  Between the two of them 15K PPD wouldn't be out of reach (and possibly higher, maybe even 17-18K)


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Are you running Folding@home on those 280s?  Between the two of them 15K PPD wouldn't be out of reach (and possibly higher, maybe even 17-18K)



TBH, I'm thinking about pulling one of the 280's so I can put my CPU back to 3.8 for better crunching. Playing crysis at 1920*1200 with custon graphics mods and getting 40-50 fps is sweet, but I've already played though the single player with both 280's. So now I don't need to push my PSU like that as all other games I play are maxed by a single 280.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

ION, that's not bad at all for a laptop temp wise.  I've seen a few that run hotter.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 21, 2009)

im being a total n00b but wat ppd u guys talking about


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

ERazer said:


> im being a total n00b but wat ppd u guys talking about



BOINC PPD.  I get about 2-2.5K BOINC PPD, but usually 14-18K WCG PPD.  WCG "credits" are 7x BOINC points.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

ERazer said:


> im being a total n00b but wat ppd u guys talking about



Did you see this post, i typed this up for you when you first joined    It has mostly everything you need to know 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1587581&postcount=3945


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/21/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
*


* 	 1,674,737 *


Good job everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

WCG Daily Updates
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/21/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago][/SIZE]*
1,674,737
What's happening?  Our output is falling again 
Still, 1.67 million is a lot of points


----------



## hat (Oct 22, 2009)

Hm... I can pass 15.5 hours of Linpack but it seems that my pc wants to randomly reboot itself. I've never seen it happen, but I left utorrent running one night and I went to check it when I got up and it wasn't there... when I fired it back up, the torrents said "checking".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2009)

hat said:


> Hm... I can pass 15.5 hours of Linpack but it seems that my pc wants to randomly reboot itself. I've never seen it happen, but I left utorrent running one night and I went to check it when I got up and it wasn't there... when I fired it back up, the torrents said "checking".



I had issues like that and it was my waterblock or something.  I removed the watercooling and everything was fine.  It's like it only shorted when it wanted to


----------



## shevanel (Oct 22, 2009)

my x58 is out to MSI for RMA... no crunching here since tuesday..

I'll be back though! crunching is fun.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 22, 2009)

I left my computer to crunch while I was at a bar with friends yesterday and it would not wake from the blank screen when I got back. I have no suspend enabled in Bios or OS. Just blank screen after two hours as set in control panel/power settings/high performance. I just could not wake it up. 

Had to hold the power button to force a shut down. Everything continued like normal upon boot.

Anybody know what happened? Never happened before WCG.

BTW sorry to hijack thread.

Not even OC'ed BTW


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I left my computer to crunch while I was at a bar with friends yesterday and it would not wake from the blank screen when I got back. I have no suspend enabled in Bios or OS. Just blank screen after two hours as set in control panel/power settings/high performance. I just could not wake it up.
> 
> Had to hold the power button to force a shut down. Everything continued like normal upon boot.
> 
> ...



that happens to my E1200 and Maximus IIF Rig running Vista 64, ive been trying to figure it out. It will be fine as long as im actively using it but once I switch to my other rig and go back to it after an hour or so it does that. 
Only cure is reboot.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2009)

3dsage said:


> that happens to my E1200 and Maximus IIF Rig running Vista 64, ive been trying to figure it out. It will be fine as long as im actively using it but once I switch to my other rig and go back to it after an hour or so it does that.
> Only cure is reboot.



had that problem with one of my rigs but using XP 
I upped my ram voltage and problem solved


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2009)

any screensavers active?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

I just turn all monitors off when not in use.
Avoids issues and lowers running costs


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> any screensavers active?



Screensavers are a waste of processing power, for both WCG and F@H.  I don't use them


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Best screensaver is called "the off button"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2009)

Ree.  But I say that because one of my old installs I had the screensaver running and when I would get back hom from work or something thati moved. The mouse or what not it would just lock up.  I was forced to restart.   But since then I never ran I again


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> any screensavers active?



nope.




vaiopup said:


> I just turn all monitors off when not in use.
> Avoids issues and lowers running costs



monitor was turned off. When monitor was turned on it would not wajke up the monitor with mouse or keyboard.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

WCG Daily Updates
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/22/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago][/SIZE]*
1,886,480
Incredible work everyone!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow. and this, tho my phenom had much outtime in the last time


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Wow. and this, tho my phenom had much outtime in the last time



hows that board treating you now?(also update your specs please)

also what pump do you have?In both the rigs?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

@CP look up about 2 post


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Next stop-2 mil in the dailys


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Next stop-2 mil in the dailys



i'm sure it will happen if our team keeps growing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @CP look up about 2 post



wtf, I clicked on the go to new posts and it took my past that one so i figured what was up was read.  BS!  Let me go delete my post then.  Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

i7 rig will be off for about 30 minutes.  Need to install my new CPU cooler


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i7 rig will be off for about 30 minutes.  Need to install my new CPU cooler



Puppies will be on life support!.. hehehe Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Puppies will be on life support!.. hehehe Thanks for the heads up!



I have to, if not how would they get put on life support 


Its back up now.  This Megashadow is the funkkK!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

my buddy took his SLR to Tokyo with him while on vacation, but i still got the iphone to at least get some pics.  Here is the new cooler installed


----------



## HammerON (Oct 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my buddy took his SLR to Tokyo with him while on vacation, but i still got the iphone to at least get some pics.  Here is the new cooler installed
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091023/IMG_0062.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091023/IMG_0073.jpg



Nice cooler


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my buddy took his SLR to Tokyo with him while on vacation, but i still got the iphone to at least get some pics.  Here is the new cooler installed
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091023/IMG_0062.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091023/IMG_0073.jpg



WOW! Very nice brotha! I likey! 

It makes the old cooler in the back ground look so small!...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Nice cooler



Thanks dude 



Mindweaver said:


> WOW! Very nice brotha! I likey!
> 
> It makes the old cooler in the back ground look so small!...lol



it does bro, this thing is massive.  Its a work of art though, I so wish I had the SLR to take some good pics.  Wouldn't wanna take it off when my buddy comes back just for pics.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 23, 2009)

Can't wait to see your temps with that beast~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Can't wait to see your temps with that beast~







4.3 Ghz @ 1.317v

once TIM settles in temps will drop a bit more


----------



## hat (Oct 23, 2009)

I really hope you have a bolt-thru setup on that thing...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

hat said:


> I really hope you have a bolt-thru setup on that thing...



yeah, the tie down system is sick.  Its got like plates and screws and stuff.  Really good.  Plus its on a tech station so it sits upright


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

This is same settings, but both fans turned down all the way, they almost stop spinning 






This thing is a monster.  My temps on water were about 3-4ºc better only.  Of course, better CPU block, same push and pull fans and I could have dropped temps on my water setup even more, but I still give alot of props to this cooler.  its got big cojones!!!


----------



## shevanel (Oct 23, 2009)

yeah dude that's truly impressive.


----------



## Duxx (Oct 23, 2009)

Woah.. where did all of these big ballers come from?  Boasting some 1.8+mil, aka Troy and mousie?!


----------



## A novice (Oct 23, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Woah.. where did all of these big ballers come from?  Boasting some 1.8+mil, aka Troy and mousie?!



They are DC Gypsies from Base camp.  Lock up the women, and especially the sheep 

http://s2.excoboard.com/exco/index.php?boardid=3749

http://www.s15.invisionfree.com/Crunchers_Inc/index.php?act


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

You don't need to worry about the sheep~for some reason rick can't access the forums


----------



## A novice (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> You don't need to worry about the sheep~for some reason rick can't access the forums




But I do worry about the sheep.  I am a Welshman, after all


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Good point 

Don't quite understand how stats work here anymore.
I thought your stats stayed with former team when you move, just being marked as retired.
Then your stats for new team starting at Zero. 

Maybe I just looked at the wrong stats site. 

Happy crunching


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Checked official stats, at least they make sense.
Ooh I am almost into the top 200 

Must.....try....harder


----------



## A novice (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Checked official stats, at least they make sense.
> Ooh I am almost into the top 200
> 
> Must.....try....harder



I am slow at typing.  I can only use two fingers so as I have taking the time to type my replay I will post it
The Stats under your username will keep accumulating to show your total stats.  Never mind how many teams you move to.  But the points you make at each team will stay with that team.  I don't know if that makes sense.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes I understand.
It's just the silly way the stats are displayed at Free-DC,which threw me off.

This is the 18th team under my username


----------



## mike047 (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Yes I understand.
> It's just the silly way the stats are displayed at Free-DC,which threw me off.
> 
> This is the *18th team* under my username



I only have 13, I need to crunch harder


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Mike,  have you seen the F@H and WCG contest thread?  You recognize the motherboard that is bring raffled?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I only have 13, I need to crunch harder



You'll have to get into trekking with BC again


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hows that board treating you now?(also update your specs please)
> 
> also what pump do you have?In both the rigs?



bios is a little bugged,topping out at 250 ht
spd dont work good, you have to set most timings by yourself, no real undervolting,but maximum overvolting capabilities, i cant cross 2400nb, i cant clock 4 ghz stable
seems like the last stable is 3.85. but now my water gets really warm
overall the whole board is warmer than the gx, but i feel much better performace now.

otherwise, its fine.... do you believe a bios update will take care of this issues?
ram runs 1533 7-7-6-20 1.68v, seems nice to me

in my main rig i have a magicool 700litres 1.8bar pump station and in the cruncher i got a thermatake one advertised as 400 litres 2.1 bar, but i wont believe this, must be about 1.6


----------



## mike047 (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> You'll have to get into trekking with BC again


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

X2 out of mothballs and on the case 
If my daughter kills it again I will


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> bios is a little bugged,topping out at 250 ht
> spd dont work good, you have to set most timings by yourself, no real undervolting,but maximum overvolting capabilities, i cant cross 2400nb, i cant clock 4 ghz stable
> seems like the last stable is 3.85. but now my water gets really warm
> overall the whole board is warmer than the gx, but i feel much better performace now.
> ...



i could see a bios update helping you out alittle. Have you checked to see if there is one yet?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 23, 2009)

there is a bios, the newest is 5 days younger than mine... can this help?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> there is a bios, the newest is 5 days younger than mine... can this help?



As in its newer?(the one on the site)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 23, 2009)

mine is 10.05.09 and the newest is 16.05.09


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> mine is 10.05.09 and the newest is 16.05.09



sometimes a BIOS update can change it all.  Go for it.

Load defaults before you flash please!!  Especially with the known stability issues you've been having...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sometimes a BIOS update can change it all.  Go for it.
> 
> Load defaults before you flash please!!  Especially with the known stability issues you've been having...



+1 go for it


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/23/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago][/SIZE]*
1,870,242
Over 1.8 million 2 days in a row now!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice. 

Just need to rustle up another 130k on the dailys


----------



## rwillis (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> You don't need to worry about the sheep~for some reason rick can't access the forums


Vaio - you promised Mike would share his sheep.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

The sheep issue is between you and mike.
I just round them up~what you do with them is your business


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 24, 2009)

Velvet how's the overclock coming? Prost!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2009)

Major Success! (believe)

my board lacks nb vid options, it was set to 1.1v!!!!
with 1.20 i reached 2.7nb, with 1.25 i reached 2.8
sadly, in bios i have to keep the settings down, or otherwise-> OS-Fuck
i have to reinstall, luckily i have my cruncher at hand


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Major Success! (believe)
> 
> my board lacks nb vid options, it was set to 1.1v!!!!
> with 1.20 i reached 2.7nb, with 1.25 i reached 2.8
> ...



so the BIOS update did it then?  Awesome, I'm happy for you brotha


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2009)

nope, but i believe the update improved stability a little overall.
the trick was k10 stat, and the nb vid. even tho i face sudden crashes when clocking nb so high, its bett than before. at least now i can do something


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer and CP Prost!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Velvet Wafer and CP Prost!



prost?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> prost?



Cheers! hehehe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2009)

denn man guten durst,burschen!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

wtf???


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2009)

we cheered, and now i am drinking vodka bull


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> we cheered, and now i am drinking vodka bull



i wish I had some of that here


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice Velvet! I just emailed CP a shot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice Velvet! I just emailed CP a shot!



I need it, I'm watching the movie Quarantine, and I'm taking a shit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i wish I had some of that here



i have something in my fridge nearly each day

WOW,NB ocing is really nice! i just dont really get how much volt that baby takes

EDIT: You shit yourself on Movies?
BOOOO!!^^


----------



## mike047 (Oct 24, 2009)

rwillis said:


> Vaio - you promised Mike would share his sheep.



Be gentle with the livestock


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I need it, I'm watching the movie Quarantine, and I'm taking a shit!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know you like to crunch mate but~wrong kind of dump


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> I know you like to crunch mate but~wrong kind of dump





I got like about 43 seconds of intermittent sleeping last night.  Kept waking up to only see the same time on the clock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/24/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*


*
 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,999,191 *


Looks like the base campers are at full steam


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Damn, who didn't clear their cache??? 

Great work TPU..........Sooooooo close


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Damn, who didn't clear their cache???
> 
> Great work TPU..........Sooooooo close



indeed.  We'll get it soon.  my i7 has been down most of the day, that could have been the difference.  Hopefully the stupid issue It was having is gone now.  Its been crunching for about two hours non stop now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow!  That is incredible!  
Maybe 2 million tomorrow 
CP, sorry I didn't update the stats, I was busy setting up my new copy of Windows 7 Professional on my desktop (unfortunately, I lost about 3 hours of crunching time in the process, and several half-finished WUs).  Whatever.  At least I'm running 64-bit Windows now so my points should be higher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Wow!  That is incredible!
> Maybe 2 million tomorrow
> CP, sorry I didn't update the stats, I was busy setting up my new copy of Windows 7 Professional on my desktop (unfortunately, I lost about 3 hours of crunching time in the process, and several half-finished WUs).  Whatever.  At least I'm running 64-bit Windows now so my points should be higher



No problem bro, I was around this time so why not do it.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Ready to take Kentucky Wildcats?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Ready to take Kentucky Wildcats?



YESSIR!!!!!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

TPU is currently ranked 14th on daily credit.
10th is NOT unachievable (this year)


----------



## msgclb (Oct 25, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Ready to take Kentucky Wildcats?





Chicken Patty said:


> YESSIR!!!!!



I'm sure I remember this team passing us like a flash of lightning several months ago.

If you look at the Kentucky Wildcats Folding Team stats they only have 7 members and I'd bet one is/was a super computer. That 'Super Computer' holds the overall project rank of 23 but since Sept 09 it looks like they've been running one there business computers.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Think it was a campus or something.
I see there is another Kentucky team on the rise.....a one man cluster


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I'm sure I remember this team passing us like a flash of lightning several months ago.
> 
> If you look at the Kentucky Wildcats Folding Team stats they only have 7 members and I'd bet one is/was a super computer. That 'Super Computer' holds the overall project rank of 23 but since Sept 09 it looks like they've been running one there business computers.



yeah, their output lately has not been that great.



vaiopup said:


> TPU is currently ranked 14th on daily credit.
> 10th is NOT unachievable (this year)



I see it achieveable.  We are full steam baby!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, their output lately has not been that great.



It wasn't the same team. It was wayne beech "kentucky".. He would have passed "Kentucky Wildcats" as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, their output lately has not been that great.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it achieveable.  We are full steam baby!


Yep, absolutely!  I think with the help of all of the crunchers who have joined us recently that 10th position by output/day would not be too hard.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 10/24/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> 
> *
> ...



lol, wow.  

I have just been doing a steady 3-4K/day. Im so small.... *cries*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> It wasn't the same team. It was wayne beech "kentucky".. He would have passed "Kentucky Wildcats" as well.



woopsy I had a poopsy 


[Ion] said:


> Yep, absolutely!  I think with the help of all of the crunchers who have joined us recently that 10th position by output/day would not be too hard.


not at all, i told ya, we got some real firepower now.  I wonder where is that team that talked so much about us.  They said they were gonna beat us and bla bla bla.  Even after the XS guys and before the base campers, we almost or at times doubled their daily output.  Now, well we almost triple their output.  Sucks to be them.  I wonder if they are still hanging off the nutsack?  



Flyordie said:


> lol, wow.
> 
> I have just been doing a steady 3-4K/day. Im so small.... *cries*



Any output is helpful bro, keep crunching


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 25, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> lol, wow.
> 
> I have just been doing a steady 3-4K/day. Im so small.... *cries*



You never know what work unit might make a major breakthrough and save a lot of lives so each one is important.

FWIW I've been crunching coming on ten years having started in the UD days with one lowly PIII computer.

Now I've been collecting parts for a decade and there's still crunchers with more and bigger toys than I have.  

Fortunately in the big picture we're all on the same team.


----------



## mike047 (Oct 25, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> You never know what work unit might make a major breakthrough and save a lot of lives so each one is important.
> 
> FWIW I've been crunching coming on ten years having started in the UD days with one lowly PIII computer.
> 
> ...



How ya doing Wolfie

Your long term contributions to DC has been appreciated by many


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Wolfie, mike 

Wether it be one rig or 100 that someone has,we are all "getting it done"


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Hi Wolfie, mike
> 
> Wether it be one rig or 100 that someone has,we are all "getting it done"



Absolutely, that's why I still bother to run the P4s and my laptop.  Sure, my quad does 3x the work of all of them combined, but every little bit counts, and it could by the 1.4ghz laptop that finds the answer not my quad


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 25, 2009)

mike047 said:


> How ya doing Wolfie
> 
> Your long term contributions to DC has been appreciated by many




Arthritis is causing me much grief this time of year but I'm still on the right side of the sod. 

Good to see you mike047 it's been a while.

Don't get me wrong I love the camaraderie and competition but I think it's those that I've inspired to get involved over the years that are more important than my numbers but I like the numbers too.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah if it wasn't for mike047, I probably never would have thought to bother crunching. I haven't been folding long but those spare parts he gave me helped me fund the purchase of the parts I am using for crunching without it even cutting into my budget. Really cool guy by the way.

Isn't crunching a great way to heat your house.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Isn't crunching a great way to heat your house.



i dont use my heater anymore in winter


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/25/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago][/SIZE]*
2,029,476
WE DID IT!  Over 2 MILLION 
Incredible!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

why do you call them base campers,call them steamrollers


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 26, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 10/25/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago][/SIZE]*
> 2,029,476
> WE DID IT!  Over 2 MILLION
> Incredible!



Jesus!  Way to go everyone! Way to really put forth all the effort and hard work!
Way to keep it up everyone!

Keep crunching now and forever!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

i hope they get use from it while i am alive


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 26, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Yeah if it wasn't for mike047, I probably never would have thought to bother crunching. I haven't been folding long but those spare parts he gave me helped me fund the purchase of the parts I am using for crunching without it even cutting into my budget. Really cool guy by the way.
> 
> Isn't crunching a great way to heat your house.



OMG Tell me about it! I was wondering why my room was so warm that day! It's usually FREEZING! I literally told my dad not to buy the electric radiator he was gonna get the next day!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

my mom enters the room each day and says: "why is it so warm in here? you even got the windows open!"

she even wanted to buy a kill a watt, to measure my power needs (would have brought everything to idle, clocks down, voltage down)
but luckily, they were soldout at our local discounter


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2009)

amazing job everyone.  TPU has finally hit 2mil a day


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my mom enters the room each day and says: "why is it so warm in here? you even got the windows open!"
> 
> she even wanted to buy a kill a watt, to measure my power needs (would have brought everything to idle, clocks down, voltage down)
> but luckily, they were soldout at our local discounter



my stepmom was wondering why the electric bill went up so much  my dad knows but doesn't care


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my stepmom was wondering why the electric bill went up so much  my dad knows but doesn't care



I pay a huge chunk of my bill, so they won't dare say shit to me


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my stepmom was wondering why the electric bill went up so much  my dad knows but doesn't care



Lucky 
My parents complain at me whenever I leave the quad on for extended periods of time (even though I've offered to cover the electricity usage from it) .  I think I might just tell my parents all I want for the holidays this year is a year of electricity for my computer   Or maybe a new video card.  The 9300 is teh suck for F@H.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 26, 2009)

Whats all this talk of parents? 

You guys are making me feel old. 

I was going to go ahead and move out of my apartment and buy a house. But when my (younger) GF graduates I might have to relocate depending on what graduate program she chooses.

So for now my apartment can be heated by my computers. I don't think a whole house could be heated by them though.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 26, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> So for now my apartment can be heated by my computers. I don't think a whole house could be heated by them though.



Put one in every room 
My room gets very warm in the winter time with me folding/crunching and I keep my door 
pretty much closed, so it keeps the warm air in.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Lucky
> My parents complain at me whenever I leave the quad on for extended periods of time (even though I've offered to cover the electricity usage from it) .  I think I might just tell my parents all I want for the holidays this year is a year of electricity for my computer   Or maybe a new video card.  The 9300 is teh suck for F@H.



how old are you bro? I'm 16


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

with 16, i was a total hardware noob. im 20 now


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how old are you bro? I'm 16



15.  I didn't know you were 16, I guessed more like 25 based on all of the rigs you have


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> 15.  I didn't know you were 16, I guessed more like 25 based on all of the rigs you have



thanks bro i'm just a "spoiled brat" if i wanted really bad i could be running a water cooled i7 but would rather spend money on other things(read GF) if i didn't have a gf i think i would have a i7 and a PII right now instead of a PI 9500 and 2 x2s.


Velvet Wafer said:


> with 16, i was a total hardware noob. im 20 now



I started at 13 I was a noob then but have got hell of alot better and know more now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2009)

22 here


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 26, 2009)

Keep the noise down will ya, us geriatrics are trying to sleep (38 here) 
This is an expensive hobby with a wife and 2 kids 

Well done to TPU on cracking the 2 million mark


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 26, 2009)

2 mill!! 

38 as well. Sad to say my 1st pc ( the original iMac) I got when 25.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 26, 2009)

blackheeler said:


> Keep the noise down will ya, us geriatrics are trying to sleep (38 here)
> This is an expensive hobby with a wife and 2 kids
> 
> Well done to TPU on cracking the 2 million mark



+1 on all points, except I am older 

Nice numbers TPU


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2009)

i wonder how young you 2 are. youre in fact, children 
but nevermind, meh doesnt kare
i just wish i was that pro at that age,man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks to everybody who contributed to this amazing milestone


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 26, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> 2 mill!!
> 
> 38 as well. Sad to say my 1st pc ( the original iMac) I got when 25.



Considering your location being the most dangerous city in the world i would say making it to 38 is more of an accomplishment than building when you are 13 in the USA. I started at 13 building computers, but I have a job working on computers/networking.


----------



## TLD (Oct 26, 2009)

Congrats on reaching 2 Mil output TPU..


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 26, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Considering your location being the most dangerous city in the world i would say making it to 38 is more of an accomplishment than building when you are 13 in the USA. I started at 13 building computers, but I have a job working on computers/networking.



I'm curious where you get that stat. Plenty more volatile and dangerous places to live. Bagdhad for one.

Honestly, it's not as bad as the news make out. No picnic, but being smart about things means You live a pretty normal life.


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 26, 2009)

the 10  most dangerous city in the world 2009.

http://blog.travelpod.com/2009/03/19/10-most-dangerous-cities-in-the-world/


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 26, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> the 10  most dangerous city in the world 2009.
> 
> http://blog.travelpod.com/2009/03/19/10-most-dangerous-cities-in-the-world/





Thats tourist destinations from a travel site. *I am talking about the most dangerous developed city.* No place in Somalia counts. Sierra Leone has the highest murder rate last time I checked but thats not developed.

There is a documentary about it called the most dangerous city. Its a developed city on par economically with some smaller US cities so its not anything to ignore. South Africa is pretty developed. 

As a country South Africa's death rate is just higher than Nigeria. https://www.cia.gov/library/publica...frica&countryCode=sf&regionCode=af&rank=12#sf

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/sf.html#


But South Africa is one of the nicer places in Africa as a whole. Its just that many deem Johannesburg to be the most dangerous city in the developed world.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/26/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago][/SIZE]*
2,121,710
2.1 MILLION!  
I definitely see an upward trend here, I suggest a big round of applause for all of the base campers!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 27, 2009)

Good Job team!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 27, 2009)

Just seen everyone was giving there ages.. I'm 35! I feel old!.. but still not as old as King Wookie! hehehe


----------



## shevanel (Oct 27, 2009)

31, im on your heels!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, many thanks to the base campers and all TPU crunchers!!!

A round of Magic Hat for everyone!


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 27, 2009)

Well done all!!!!


----------



## rwillis (Oct 27, 2009)

Great work........... Crunch on


----------



## rwillis (Oct 27, 2009)

blackheeler said:


> Keep the noise down will ya, us geriatrics are trying to sleep (38 here)
> This is an expensive hobby with a wife and 2 kids
> 
> Well done to TPU on cracking the 2 million mark




Yikes now I do feel really old.......... 47 here. First real puter was a PDP11, first home system Atari 2600.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2009)

rwillis said:


> Yikes now I do feel really old.......... 47 here. First real puter was a PDP11, first home system Atari 2600.


I'll be 42 in March. My first computer was a Tandy MC 10. Oh, the good times....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

great job everyone, my i7 is still down and I believe Paul has a few rigs down.  once we are up to full force, believe it or not, scores should better a bit.  Dusty's output is really low today, he is still on vacation i believe.

if we would have everyone up to full force, I say easily 2.3mil a day.  what do you guys think?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2009)

my first one ran win 3.1
my second one had a 150 mhz P1,after a while, i wished me my first 3D graphics card,a voodoo 3, to be able to play lego rock raiders


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great job everyone, my i7 is still down and I believe Paul has a few rigs down.  once we are up to full force, believe it or not, scores should better a bit.  Dusty's output is really low today, he is still on vacation i believe.
> 
> if we would have everyone up to full force, I say easily 2.3mil a day.  what do you guys think?



That would be awesome!  What's wrong with the i7?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> That would be awesome!  What's wrong with the i7?



Well let me rephrase the above.  It is up now.  But I was having those BSOD's.  I removed the Mega shadow and put the stock cooler and it was fine, no BSOD.  Keep in mind before I removed the Mega Shadow I had it off because at stock it would BSOD.  So it was fine with Intel Cooler, I gave the Megashadow another shot.  It's on now and I loaded my 4.3 Ghz setup but it BSOD with a different one this time.  I dropped it down to 4.1 and Linx'ed it for about 15 minutes and it passed.  Its crunching at 4.1 Ghz right now succesfully for about two hours.  If by the time I go to sleep tonight it is still crunching, Ill unfortunately stop crunching and run linx all night if possible.  To be sure.  If everything ok in the morning then 4.1 Ghz it is


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great job everyone, my i7 is still down and I believe Paul has a few rigs down.  once we are up to full force, believe it or not, scores should better a bit.  Dusty's output is really low today, he is still on vacation i believe.
> 
> if we would have everyone up to full force, I say easily 2.3mil a day.  what do you guys think?



im also still tweaking my 955. it seems to like the cold, with low voltage still hadnt the balls to fit my mega rad on it, i somehow fear, its flow is too bad (also my distilled is empty, and i forgot to buy new one for a week)

also i got more weapons of crunching ahead. you remember the Benchcase, David?
its got internals now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im also still tweaking my 955. it seems to like the cold, with low voltage still hadnt the balls to fit my mega rad on it, i somehow fear, its flow is too bad (also my distilled is empty, and i forgot to buy new one for a week)
> 
> also i got more weapons of crunching ahead. you remember the Benchcase, David?
> its got internals now



yes i do as a matter of fact.  what internals?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Well on my last install of the Mega Shadow I actually used a bag around my index finger and spread the thermal paste very thinly and even.  Check out these temps now, still fresh TIM so they should get slightly better 

Only a 2ºc difference from hottest to coolest core   When a/c is on, check out the lowest


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yes i do as a matter of fact.  what internals?



SLAY7, MALAYSIA
MSI P43 NEO
no videocard?FUCK!
(i bought a 4350, its doa,so no points and no tweaking/installing for today -.-)
whats your guess,david?^^

Temps are pretty fine, mine arent much better anymore,somehow


----------



## msgclb (Oct 27, 2009)

I got my first computer when I was 30 years old. Here's some images...






The year was 1976. It was a SWTPC 6800 Computer System. It came as a kit that required all the components such as resistors, capacitors and ICs to be soldered to the circuit boards. A few of the ICs such as the Motorola 6800 multiprocessor had sockets. I also built the monitor that's in the upper right corner of the image. I later bought the same monitor that's in the lower right corner of the image. The storage started out as a cassette record but I soon had two 5 1/4 inch floppy drives and finally an 8 inch floppy. There was a magazine that gave programming examples along with new hardware that could be bought to upgrade the system. One of the upgrades was a Motorola 6809 processor. The memory started at 4K and finally ended with two 16K boards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> SLAY7, MALAYSIA
> MSI P43 NEO
> no videocard?FUCK!
> (i bought a 4350, its doa,so no points and no tweaking/installing for today -.-)
> ...



Guess?  About what?  you are just missing the card?

Or you want me to guess on what CPU you are using?



msgclb said:


> I got my first computer when I was 30 years old. Here's some images...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091026/WCG 2009-10-26-1-SWTP.jpg
> 
> The year was 1976. It was a SWTPC 6800 Computer System. It came as a kit that required all the components such as resistors, capacitors and ICs to be soldered to the circuit boards. A few of the ICs such as the Motorola 6800 multiprocessor had sockets. I also built the monitor that's in the upper right corner of the image. I later bought the same monitor that's in the lower right corner of the image. The storage started out as a cassette record but I soon had two 5 1/4 inch floppy drives and finally an 8 inch floppy. There was a magazine that gave programming examples along with new hardware that could be bought to upgrade the system. One of the upgrades was a Motorola 6809 processor. The memory started at 4K and finally ended with two 16K boards.



holy cow, I was not even close to being born yet man, that goes wayyy back!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

guys, what do you say we all pitch in and get us one of these .  TPU will then be on top of the ranks in no time 

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/10/tilera-100-cores/


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, what do you say we all pitch in and get us one of these .  TPU will then be on top of the ranks in no time
> 
> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/10/tilera-100-cores/



Can you imagine the task manager, performance tab showing 100 cores

What kind of PPD would it get?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Can you imagine the task manager, performance tab showing 100 cores
> 
> What kind of PPD would it get?



   You need a 52" to view the whole task manager 

As far as PPD, shit my i7 does 8 tasks and does average 4-4.5k a day overclocked.  You still have 92 tasks more to go


----------



## msgclb (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, what do you say we all pitch in and get us one of these .  TPU will then be on top of the ranks in no time
> 
> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/10/tilera-100-cores/



So this processor could be available next year but then someone would have to put it in a product for some unknown OS to handle. I'd put more faith in the Intel version in about 5 years.



Chicken Patty said:


> holy cow, I was not even close to being born yet man, that goes wayyy back!



Well 22 years ago I took a big pay cut. I retired on 50% pay. Damn that's been a long time. Back then I could manhandle these computers but now they manhandle me.

Sometimes I feel like I need to get my doctors permission to work on them.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know if anybody else has seen this, but it should be good for a least 50K BOINC/day .  Makes my Q9400 feel so insignificant


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

msgclb said:


> So this processor could be available next year but then someone would have to put it in a product for some unknown OS to handle. I'd put more faith in the Intel version in about 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  yeah, they've def. came a long way man.  As far as the 100 core processor, yeah you are right.  It says it in the article that there really is no OS that will run it.  



[Ion] said:


> I don't know if anybody else has seen this, but it should be good for a least 50K BOINC/day .  Makes my Q9400 feel so insignificant



so does my i7


----------



## rwillis (Oct 27, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I got my first computer when I was 30 years old. Here's some images...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091026/WCG 2009-10-26-1-SWTP.jpg
> 
> The year was 1976. It was a SWTPC 6800 Computer System. It came as a kit that required all the components such as resistors, capacitors and ICs to be soldered to the circuit boards. A few of the ICs such as the Motorola 6800 multiprocessor had sockets. I also built the monitor that's in the upper right corner of the image. I later bought the same monitor that's in the lower right corner of the image. The storage started out as a cassette record but I soon had two 5 1/4 inch floppy drives and finally an 8 inch floppy. There was a magazine that gave programming examples along with new hardware that could be bought to upgrade the system. One of the upgrades was a Motorola 6809 processor. The memory started at 4K and finally ended with two 16K boards.




Very nice -


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so does my i7



I thought that you said the i7 will do about 4K BOINC/day?  If you're running 50k/day on 8 threads, you must also be running at 100GHZ


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guess?  About what?  you are just missing the card?
> 
> Or you want me to guess on what CPU you are using?
> 
> ...



Failed CP, its a e5200, from which i will clock as much as i can. i just may need help, because i never tingled with intel


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I thought that you said the i7 will do about 4K BOINC/day?  If you're running 50k/day on 8 threads, you must also be running at 100GHZ



no, I meant my i7 also feels insignficant 



Velvet Wafer said:


> Failed CP, its a e5200, from which i will clock as much as i can. i just may need help, because i never tingled with intel



I had no luck clocking my e7200, but I had bad RAM so maybe that why.  I will also have a E5200 soon too


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2009)

im on an AC alpine7 Pro, because i dont find my old waterblock-retention plate:shadedshu
i hope i will clock this right.
do you know the maximal temps and volts for 24/7 crunchin?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im on an AC alpine7 Pro, because i dont find my old waterblock-retention plate:shadedshu
> i hope i will clock this right.
> do you know the maximal temps and volts for 24/7 crunchin?



I would stay under 1.35v and 60c for 24/7 usage


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2009)

any tips for clocking fsb high, and general overclocking (memory?)?


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im on an AC alpine7 Pro, because i dont find my old waterblock-retention plate:shadedshu
> i hope i will clock this right.
> do you know the maximal temps and volts for 24/7 crunchin?



I know JrRacin fan knows his E5200's, you should pm him.


Right Im crunchin my E7500, average's around 1.5 to 1.7K PPD. Which is not bad, when I had my E1200 and E7500 full steam for that one day I peaked around 2.2K PPD

Look at the peak on the 23rd





Its cool though I made my decision on a i7 920 and im still deciding on the board. Looking for something in the 250$ range.

I got some D9JNL 3x1GB kit coming and a GTX 260 for some folding action


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2009)

^ Someone has the bug  Folding and Crunching is an expensive addiction...


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 27, 2009)

theonedub said:


> ^ Someone has the bug  Folding and Crunching is an expensive addiction...



 seriously man, 
Its great for your Karma and bad for your pockets


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/27/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,426,484
Almost 2.5 million!  
2.5 million shouldn't be out of reach tomorrow!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

^^^ haha, beat you to it    


with Rammie with us again, 2.5 tomorrow is def. happening


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Not too shabby


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ haha, beat you to it
> 
> 
> with Rammie with us again, 2.5 tomorrow is def. happening



Shuttup 

According to the forums, we posted within 10 seconds of each other 
I thought that you would have already posted the numbers because it's later than normal, but I went and checked and you hadn't, and you weren't shown as browsing the thread so I decided to 

EDIT:  I'm not trying to be rude, but I am slightly irritated


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Shuttup
> 
> According to the forums, we posted within 10 seconds of each other
> I thought that you would have already posted the numbers because it's later than normal, but I went and checked and you hadn't, and you weren't shown as browsing the thread so I decided to
> ...



What are you talking about?  Are you trying to say I posted the scores too?  Never bro, are you on something?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What are you talking about?  Are you trying to say I posted the scores too?  Never bro, are you on something?



Wait, what? 
Oh, I see, your post disappeared


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Wait, what?
> Oh, I see, your post disappeared


----------



## hat (Oct 28, 2009)

My laptop's gonna be down for a while until I can get W7 back on it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2009)

hat said:


> My laptop's gonna be down for a while until I can get W7 back on it.



No problem, I'll do my best to ramp up production in the mean time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> No problem, I'll do my best to ramp up production in the mean time



Paul has two rigs back up, don't you worry HAT 

The rest of the team will help  in the meantime as well


----------



## bogmali (Oct 28, 2009)

Mike(RAMMIE) and his 47,147 RAC pwns everyone

Can't say this enough, *WELCOME BACK Bro*


----------



## hat (Oct 28, 2009)

Ahh, I'm not worried about losing the laptop's points for a while. I'm still maintaining over 1000PPD. I assure you though, I should come back a little stronger since I was running 32-bit Ultimate before but now I will be running 64-bit Home Premium.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

hat said:


> Ahh, I'm not worried about losing the laptop's points for a while. I'm still maintaining over 1000PPD. I assure you though, I should come back a little stronger since I was running 32-bit Ultimate before but now I will be running 64-bit Home Premium.



nice, we await your return


----------



## Duxx (Oct 28, 2009)

I knew RAMMIE would find his way back home sometime, just took a little bit.   Welcome back!  Hope you stay for a loooonnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggg time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I knew RAMMIE would find his way back home sometime, just took a little bit.   Welcome back!  Hope you stay for a loooonnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggg time.



According to RAMMIE himself, till 11/5.  Any help is appreciated.  If he has to go then, then let it be.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/28/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,457,612
So close to 2.5 million!  With RAMMIE now back at TPU, I'm sure we'll make 2.5 million tomorrow!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

dammit.  Just missed it.  My i7 again having issues so with it at full force we'll be at around 2.8mil.  Then with RAMMIE, it's all over folks


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't count your chickens............


----------



## HammerON (Oct 29, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 10/28/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 2,457,612
> So close to 2.5 million!  With RAMMIE now back at TPU, I'm sure we'll make 2.5 million tomorrow!



That is an awesome number

Thanks for the updates Ion~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Don't count your chickens............



I'm not


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/29/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,433,239
So close to 2.5 million!  What's wrong guys?  So close!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

dammit.  My i7 is down completely. its been down.  My i7 puts out about 4400 average so times 7 that should be good for about 30k.   not the difference but would have helped get closer


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 30, 2009)

Gonna alter some voltages sometime tomorrow, so rig will be down 8-12hrs while testing is done.  

The Athlon X2 3800+ @ 3.2Ghz is doing WCG 24/7 though, so that will still be up giving what... maybe 1,000-1,400ppd?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Gonna alter some voltages sometime tomorrow, so rig will be down 8-12hrs while testing is done.
> 
> The Athlon X2 3800+ @ 3.2Ghz is doing WCG 24/7 though, so that will still be up giving what... maybe 1,000-1,400ppd?



Doubt it, I wouldn't expect more than 700, maybe not even that.  I only get about 1500-1600 on my slightly OCed Q9400 (2733mhz)


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 30, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Doubt it, I wouldn't expect more than 700, maybe not even that.  I only get about 1500-1600 on my slightly OCed Q9400 (2733mhz)



Please note- this X2 3800+ has 2x1MB L2. ;-)  
Ok, and I checked.. Its netting about 1,000ppd.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/30/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,478,585
So close to 2.5 million *again*!  What's wrong guys? 
Still, 2.48 millions is a lot of points


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Trouble is.........once you hit 2.5 you gotta shoot for 3 
I reckon you will clear 3 mil per day by March 2010


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

Only need 1 or 2 more teamies.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 31, 2009)

give me an am2/am3 proc and a psu, and i will try to setup another rig


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

[Ion] said:
			
		

> So close to 2.5 million *again*!  What's wrong guys?
> Still, 2.48 millions is a lot of points



It's CP's fault that's only one i7 away from target.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> It's CP's fault that's only one i7 away from target.



Oh man, don't you think CP is feeling guilty enough?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> It's CP's fault that's only one i7 away from target.



ouch, that's mean


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 31, 2009)

i need another am3 proc  someone got a spare regor for low money to sell?^^ i need moar OUTPUT


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> It's CP's fault that's only one i7 away from target.





BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh man, don't you think CP is feeling guilty enough?



 CP Godspeed!


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 31, 2009)

X2 rig is down, having some Intarwebs trouble... will be putting everything back into regular service tomorrow afternoon.  *cries*


----------



## ERazer (Oct 31, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> X2 rig is down, having some Intarwebs trouble... will be putting everything back into regular service tomorrow afternoon.  *cries*



sorry to hear that bud


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> It's CP's fault that's only one i7 away from target.



Tell me about it bro, I crunched at defaults yesterday came back an hour later and saw the fan for the video card flying around the room at full blast, monitors black and I just got pissed and turned off the PSU by the switch.  Just got up now, I'll be doing a few things to that rig to find out what's wrong with it.  Wish me luck!


PUP, you and your little green guy ain't helping 



Flyordie said:


> X2 rig is down, having some Intarwebs trouble... will be putting everything back into regular service tomorrow afternoon.  *cries*



Hope you get your issues sorted man


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 10/31/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,427,117
So close to 2.5 million *again*! :shadedshu 
What's up with all of these numbers so close to 2.5 million, but not quite there?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tell me about it bro, I crunched at defaults yesterday came back an hour later and saw the fan for the video card flying around the room at full blast, monitors black and I just got pissed and turned off the PSU by the switch.  Just got up now, I'll be doing a few things to that rig to find out what's wrong with it.  Wish me luck!



You never felt the need to smash it to pieces, to show who the master is?


----------



## TLD (Nov 1, 2009)

That helps but then you have to put it together again. lol


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 1, 2009)

I wonder if the time change has an effect on the output numbers?

Could have sworn the stats update was an hour earlier for me so that should by rights translate into an hour less crunching on that day.


----------



## mousie (Nov 1, 2009)

Not sure if they've changed anything since I last checked, but what I found out when scheduling for my automated stat scripts, WCG clock never changes (runs on GMT/UTC, no daylight savings time)....they update at noon and midnight GMT.  When daylight savings begins/ends, your time relative to GMT changes, so it looks like it's updating earlier or later.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 1, 2009)

Argh..........sorry guys.

Just got home from a 13 hour shift to find a damn power outage had taken out my rigs.
No idea how much work has been done so expect crap stats from me today.

Sorry  


Damn thing killed my folding work too!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 1, 2009)

I have alittle good news. The Phenom was up crunching most of the days but having problems with it. But i maybe getting a tri or quad soon for my main rig.It will be crunching 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2009)

woop, there it is, woop there it is


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 1, 2009)

what did you do to it CP?

btw i am having random hangs/crashes on my main rig so i am going to have to work on that. I set everything to stock for now to see how things go. (stock CPU,GPUs,ram)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what did you do to it CP?



9800GX2 got KO'ed.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 9800GX2 got KO'ed.



so whats in it now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so whats in it now?



x300


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 2, 2009)

Might well be that ambitious OC that's causing the issues.

That's up there for air cooling.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> Might well be that ambitious OC that's causing the issues.
> 
> That's up there for air cooling.



what overclock?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

HELP!!!!!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107378


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm back to stock speeds on the quad (from 2.93ghz).  I was experiencing random hard lockups, an increase in voltage to the CPU, RAM, and NB didn't solve the problems, so I'll be running at stock from now on


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I'm back to stock speeds on the quad (from 2.93ghz).  I was experiencing random hard lockups, an increase in voltage to the CPU, RAM, and NB didn't solve the problems, so I'll be running at stock from now on



i'm also at stock clocks for now.I think my CPU is degrading


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/1/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,594,365
Incredible work everyone!  Almost 2.6 million!


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what overclock?



Did I not read your previous post correctly?

I thought CPUZ showed you at 4Ghz.

If I misread my apologies.

I'm running a 920 D0 stepping too and it is at 2.79Ghz simply using the turbo setting in BIOS.

I plan to OC in a bit once it's burned in but no way I'm shooting for 4Ghz on air for a crunching machine.

I'm hoping for around 3.6Ghz if all goes well and cooling is sufficient.


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 2, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/1/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 2,594,365
> Incredible work everyone!  Almost 2.6 million!




Yay goal reached.   Now we can stop stressing and have a round.  


Congrats everybody.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> Did I not read your previous post correctly?
> 
> I thought CPUZ showed you at 4Ghz.
> 
> ...



oh yeah, but it happens at defaults too!   As far as air, temps are 50-52ºc at that clock which is awesome for a i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

great job everyone, we finally hit the much waited for milestone


----------



## mousie (Nov 2, 2009)

CP - have you considered PSU?  checked the rails?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2009)

now lets see 2.6mil before the base campers leave


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

mousie said:


> CP - have you considered PSU?  checked the rails?



thanks for the advise mousie, check out this thread, you'll be better informed of the issues i have currently 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107378


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> oh yeah, but it happens at defaults too!   As far as air, temps are 50-52ºc at that clock which is awesome for a i7



Certainly is.   I'm not expecting to get that lucky as it's showing 65C under full load in Real Temp at 2.8Ghz.

I have a TRUE 120 I'm getting lapped that I might try and see if it's better than the Xigmatek but I hate noise so I have to accomplish cooling with fans running at sensible speeds.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> Certainly is.   I'm not expecting to get that lucky as it's showing 65C under full load in Real Temp at 2.8Ghz.
> 
> I have a TRUE 120 I'm getting lapped that I might try and see if it's better than the Xigmatek but I hate noise so I have to accomplish cooling with fans running at sensible speeds.



you should try a Megahalem/Megashadow.  Thing is as good as my water setup!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> woop, there it is, woop there it is
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091101/Capture157.jpg



first: why do i see only one crunching tab
second: how it happened, that your 9800gx2 died?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> first: why do i see only one crunching tab
> second: how it happened, that your 9800gx2 died?



I celebrated to soon my friend.  

See here.

All 8 tabs are there, you scroll to the left and the other four appear 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107378


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you should try a Megahalem/Megashadow.  Thing is as good as my water setup!



I was looking at those CP but frankly it doesn't strike me as being much different than the TRUE 120 which I already have.   The only issue with Thermalright is they haven't figured out how to machine a flat surface. 

I get darn good performance out of my OCZ Vendetta 2's and I actually have one of those on the way that will replace the Xigmatek before I play with OC'ing that beast.

I experimented with a water setup on my Q9450 and was not really impressed as I got about 2C better cooling than my OCZ Vendetta but at the expense of other temps rising due to the removal of the CPU fan from the innards of the PC.

For that little bit of difference I sold it and rest easier as I must admit the idea of cooling an electrical component with water just freaks me out.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

Are those big i7 coolers loud?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> I was looking at those CP but frankly it doesn't strike me as being much different than the TRUE 120 which I already have.   The only issue with Thermalright is they haven't figured out how to machine a flat surface.
> 
> I get darn good performance out of my OCZ Vendetta 2's and I actually have one of those on the way that will replace the Xigmatek before I play with OC'ing that beast.
> 
> ...



The TRUE is great, but I was seriously impressed by this cooler.  I will say from experience.  Try one, thats what I did, I don't think I'll be going water ever again.  



shevanel said:


> Are those big i7 coolers loud?



Depends what fans you put on it, my 110cfm scythe's are almost completely silent when slowed down by a fan controller.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, giving you guys an update on the troubleshooting on the i7 rig.

So far I have ruled out the following.


RAM - 1 1/2 pass of MEMTEST - PASSED
CPU - Passed 100 passes of Intel Burn Test
PSU - All Voltages Tested within specs with multimeter
GPU (GX2) - Ran Furmark for about 7 minutes stable.  Quit because of temps (100/103ºc)


Meaning, it must've been the sound card causing the issues.  Rig is crunching at defaults as of now.  If everything ok by tomorrow, I'll pick up the tech station a bit as it is a mess now and load my 4Ghz daily settings and see how that goes 

night everyone, gotta be at work 8am and it's now almost 4am 



EDIT:  woke up this morning, rig is still crunching fine.  Let's see if when I get back from work it's still crunching


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, giving you guys an update on the troubleshooting on the i7 rig.
> 
> So far I have ruled out the following.
> 
> ...



Awesome, I hope those issues are completely figured out! 
On to 2.6 million today!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks ION.   I feel a lot better now lol, but I'll feel even better getting home and findig the still crunching


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats on the new milestone


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/2/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,638,646
Incredible work everyone!  Another day over 2.5 million!  
Crunch on!
I think it's time for a big round of applause for the Base Campers!


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like you will be clearing your 2 mil a day after we leave.......great stuff


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

I knew that i7 was the difference


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 3, 2009)

Me gonna fall short of half a mil 
My best ever trek numbers though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

good job pup.  You had a heck of a run


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 3, 2009)

Everyone put out good numbers on this one 
Must be your wit and charm


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I knew that i7 was the difference




Told you so.  

Not only that but it takes a couple of days for it to come up to speed in the stats if it's been down or crippled for a couple of days.




Great job on the numbers TPU crunchers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> Told you so.
> 
> Not only that but it takes a couple of days for it to come up to speed in the stats if it's been down or crippled for a couple of days.
> 
> ...



Thanks dude


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 3, 2009)

@CP what fans are you using on the Megahalem? I'm thinking about getting one to replace my 9700n. The 9700n was great on my E8400 @ 4GHz, but on the Q9550 Quad not so great running Boinc @ 100%... hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> @CP what fans are you using on the Megahalem? I'm thinking about getting one to replace my 9700n. The 9700n was great on my E8400 @ 4GHz, but on the Q9550 Quad not so great running Boinc @ 100%... hehehe



Here you go sir 

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sc12slsy110c.html


----------



## theonedub (Nov 3, 2009)

On my Phenom when I am looking @ the adv view I see that only 2 of the 4 tasks running are actually progressing in % whereas the other two just sit there as their time to completion increases. Eventually they switch and the two that were progressing stop and the other 2 continue on. On my Q9550 rarely do I not see all 4 moving. Normal? thanks!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here you go sir
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sc12slsy110c.html



Sweet thanks bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Sweet thanks bro!



anytime mind


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> anytime mind



Hey check this out. That with 2 of those slipstream fans for $47.94! It's not a megashadow but it's a lot cheaper. What do you think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey check this out. That with 2 of those slipstream fans for $47.94! It's not a megashadow but it's a lot cheaper. What do you think?



that doesn't seem bad at all.  Have you look for reviews online to see how it performs?  Make sure it is not worse than what you have now


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2009)

theonedub said:


> On my Phenom when I am looking @ the adv view I see that only 2 of the 4 tasks running are actually progressing in % whereas the other two just sit there as their time to completion increases. Eventually they switch and the two that were progressing stop and the other 2 continue on. On my Q9550 rarely do I not see all 4 moving. Normal? thanks!



Advanced-->Preferences--> "Use at most *100%* of CPU time"

If you open up task manager you should see that it isn't at 100% continuously, do what I said above and you should be running at 100%


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that doesn't seem bad at all.  Have you look for reviews online to see how it performs?  Make sure it is not worse than what you have now



yea so far the reviews haven't been bad. Adding 2 high cfm fans, and it's close to a "true" setup @ around half the price.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> yea so far the reviews haven't been bad. Adding 2 high cfm fans, and it's close to a "true" setup @ around half the price.



Not bad at all,  if you get it I would love to see some temps


----------



## theonedub (Nov 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Advanced-->Preferences--> "Use at most *100%* of CPU time"
> 
> If you open up task manager you should see that it isn't at 100% continuously, do what I said above and you should be running at 100% http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif



It is set like that currently (all my crunching rigs are/were set that way). In task manager all cores are constantly loaded @ 100%, guess its just how it is. Thanks!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/2/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,628,148
Incredible work everyone!  Another day over 2.6 million!  Even without the base campers, we still should be able to do in excess of 2 million /day
Crunch on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/2/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 2,628,148
> Incredible work everyone!  Another day over 2.6 million!  Even without the base campers, we still should be able to do in excess of 2 million /day
> Crunch on!



Im stunned!


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 4, 2009)

Guys,

I had a long discussion abt the IT in my company blocking the WCG site. This is what the global IT team in Houston had to say

""Guys – IT purposely blocks this site.  We found that even though it is a charity based site the application it asks you to install uses the systems CPU cycles and sends a lot of chatter over the network.  As a matter of fact, this site is what helped to bring down the proxies in Dubai and Aberdeen which had the connection table bug.  We cannot support this…as it wastes network resources that are not sanctioned by the company.""


I dunnow whats gonna happen now.:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had a long discussion abt the IT in my company blocking the WCG site. This is what the global IT team in Houston had to say
> 
> ...



So you are no longer going to be able to run the rigs at work?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had a long discussion abt the IT in my company blocking the WCG site. This is what the global IT team in Houston had to say
> 
> ...



That really sucks bro... :shadedshu You still have your 920 right?


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 4, 2009)

Mind,

U have great experience in IT. Have u heard of this network connection table bug?? I havent heard this!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought that WCG only connects to the net every now and then to send results and obtain new projects. The effect on the network should be minimal...

That is what i was always led to believe.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 4, 2009)

From the WCG FAQ ...


> *Is the agent continuously connected to the internet?*
> No. The agent connects to the internet when it finishes a work unit to upload the results as well as download a new work unit. This should take 2-3 minutes on a broadband connection and 10-15 minutes with a modem.





> The bandwidth usage is minimal and equivalent to visiting a few web pages once a week or every few days on more powerful computers.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 4, 2009)

Kreij said:


> From the WCG FAQ ...



this is what i thought. I think they are chatting shit with you bud purely because they can't be assed to do it.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 4, 2009)

The additional electricity cost is minimal (reported at about $6/year), they are correct however in saying that it uses CPU Cycles (Duh).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

J think they are just giving you bullshit Shiv.   But if they don't want to cooperate what can we do?


----------



## Kreij (Nov 4, 2009)

Hostile takover of the global IT department?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 4, 2009)

no one here with BLACK HAT abilities? 
He will need an illegal professional for this i believe.

preferabily, someone that is able to somehow hide packets/let the IT think there are no ones, like a looped camera (speed 1)


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 4, 2009)

I had about 12 rigs crunching at my work and if every rig connects to the net to download and upload WU randomly (i.e after finishing WU), there would be sufficient traffic...I agree...but not so much as to bring down two proxy servers. Thts what concerned me....proxy servers were down. Lets see what happens.

But as of now I have disabled the network activity and the WCG client on a pc connects to the servers through a tunnel client. To do so I must manually open the tunnel. Thus the traffic is limited to one particular time of the day and that too a few MBs.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 4, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> That really sucks bro... :shadedshu You still have your 920 right?



i7 crunching 24/7 even if I am on vacation folks!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for our efforts Shiv   keep us posted.


----------



## ERazer (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that shiv, hope everything works out


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Erazer!!

Wheres ur crunchin badge buddy? U gotta be proud to get one. Show it off!! U deserve it!!


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 4, 2009)

Kreij said:


> The additional electricity cost is minimal (reported at about $6/year), they are correct however in saying that it uses CPU Cycles (Duh).



Kreij bro...

It must have been a typo...I know u get the right info...But I think WCG uses only idle cpu cycles  Correct me if Im wrong!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Kreij bro...
> 
> It must have been a typo...I know u get the right info...But I think WCG uses only idle cpu cycles  Correct me if Im wrong!!



Nope, you're totally correct, I even leave WCG running when I'm gaming with no ill effects.  F@H is a different story, I have to suspend the GPU client or the FPS suck


----------



## ERazer (Nov 4, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Hey Erazer!!
> 
> Wheres ur crunchin badge buddy? U gotta be proud to get one. Show it off!! U deserve it!!



i set it up but dunno why badges not showing up 

and how do i set this up


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2009)

ERazer said:


> i set it up but dunno why badges not showing up
> 
> and how do i set this up



User CP --> Options --> (scroll down) --> Enter WCG name in box for WCG


----------



## ERazer (Nov 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> User CP --> Options --> (scroll down) --> Enter WCG name in box for WCG



i did that on day one but still no badges  dunno what im doing wrong


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2009)

ERazer said:


> i did that on day one but still no badges  dunno what im doing wrong



Do you have 100k BOINC points (as reported by BOINCStats or Free-DC).  WCG credits are 7x BOINC points, so you have to have 700K WCG points.


----------



## ERazer (Nov 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Do you have 100k BOINC points (as reported by BOINCStats or Free-DC).  WCG credits are 7x BOINC points, so you have to have 700K WCG points.



ahhh i c well i only got 60k but ill get there eventually


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

Keep going erazer,, you're doing great


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2009)

I should get this bad boy installed after my Political Science exam and begin crunching again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

new cooler+danish turtle=


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> new cooler+froggy =



its a turtle...


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2009)

He is indeed DanishTurtle.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

woops.  Big typo!


----------



## shevanel (Nov 4, 2009)

rig is back up.. still only dual channel but it's still stable @ 4ghz

will fire it up tonight when i leave for work


----------



## Kreij (Nov 4, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Kreij bro...
> 
> It must have been a typo...I know u get the right info...But I think WCG uses only idle cpu cycles  Correct me if Im wrong!!



You are right Dusty, what I meant was that your IT department is correct in that it will use CPU cycles that would not normally be used in your day-to-day computer usage (ie. the idle time)  This is, however, completely a non-sequitor answer on their part as anything that you do that is not in the normal course of your daily routine on your computer, will use more CPU cycles. So if you launch a work related application more than usual on a given day, you will be using more CPU cycles!!! OH THE HUMANITY!!!

That is why I added (Duh) after the comment. Anything you do on the computer uses CPU Cycles.

So we can play at their game .. 



> Guys!! The reason that we run WCG on the computer when they are idle is that even in solid state circuits, you still have the basic PN junction for each transistor switching component layed out on the die. When a PN junction is left idle for too long, the charge threshhold float balance (CTFB) starts to swing toward the stronger of the two (which is always present as the junction characteristics are determined by the physical properties of the die). This means that when the processor is left to idle for extended periods of time, the likelyhood of PN junction freeze (producing switching errors) grows exponentially, and will result in premature processor failure. The only way to ensure this does not happen is to keep the junctions in a continuously transitioning state. The only reliable way of doing this is by making sure the processor does not enter the idle state too often, which is _exactly what the WCG software does_. We are just trying to make the company's computers more reliable and a better investment overall.



Think outside the box ... WAY outside the box. 

... and remember, if you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Guys!! The reason that we run WCG on the computer when they are idle is that even in solid state circuits, you still have the basic PN junction for each transistor switching component layed out on the die. When a PN junction is left idle for too long, the charge threshhold float balance (CTFB) starts to swing toward the stronger of the two (which is always present as the junction characteristics are determined by the physical properties of the die). This means that when the processor is left to idle for extended periods of time, the likelyhood of PN junction freeze (producing switching errors) grows exponentially, and will result in premature processor failure. The only way to ensure this does not happen is to keep the junctions in a continuously transitioning state. The only reliable way of doing this is by making sure the processor does not enter the idle state too often, which is exactly what the WCG software does. We are just trying to make the company's computers more reliable and a better investment overall.
> 
> ... and remember, if you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit.



oh man, that made me laugh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

Brilliantly said Kreij


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 5, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Kreij
> Guys!! The reason that we run WCG on the computer when they are idle is that even in solid state circuits, you still have the basic PN junction for each transistor switching component layed out on the die. When a PN junction is left idle for too long, the charge threshhold float balance (CTFB) starts to swing toward the stronger of the two (which is always present as the junction characteristics are determined by the physical properties of the die). This means that when the processor is left to idle for extended periods of time, the likelyhood of PN junction freeze (producing switching errors) grows exponentially, and will result in premature processor failure. The only way to ensure this does not happen is to keep the junctions in a continuously transitioning state. The only reliable way of doing this is by making sure the processor does not enter the idle state too often, which is exactly what the WCG software does. We are just trying to make the company's computers more reliable and a better investment overall.
> 
> ... and remember, if you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit.


 
That's some serious DAZZLE......Nice


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

lets hope they never heard of electron migration...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/4/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*


* 	 2,305,499 *



CONGRATS EVERYONE, STILL A GREAT DAY


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/4/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> 
> * 	 2,305,499 *
> ...


Thanks CP, those are some pretty awesome results considering most of the base campers have left


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 5, 2009)

I am adding a core 2 rig right now to help more than just my single i7 bedroom rig. If it gets any colder I will start my other i7 rig and E8400 HTPC rig crunching but it is not that cold yet. Some of you guys must have a computer farm running.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I am adding a core 2 rig right now to help more than just my single i7 bedroom rig. If it gets any colder I will start my other i7 rig and E8400 HTPC rig crunching but it is not that cold yet. Some of you guys must have a computer farm running.



Awesome, those extra rigs should send you flying up the ranks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks CP, those are some pretty awesome results considering most of the base campers have left




yessir, I think we can maintain over 2mil once all them are gone.  What do you say?  At least high 1mil.



[Ion] said:


> Awesome, those extra rigs should send you flying up the ranks!



x2


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 5, 2009)

Keep it up and you'll clear 2 mil easy.......keep on growing and 3 mil will soon come


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Keep it up and you'll clear 2 mil easy.......keep on growing and 3 mil will soon come



we giving it our best shot dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/5/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*
 	 2,176,560 *


----------



## Duxx (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahhhh what happens when RAMMIE goes home!?  Gotta step it upppp!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2009)

Seems pretty good to me, that's higher than we were doing without the Base Campers ~2 weeks ago


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

agree with ION


----------



## ERazer (Nov 6, 2009)

sweet getting close to top 50


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

I still remember when we were fighting for top 100.   We've came a long way.  Many members have come and go.   But we are still a family and we are doing this together.    God I love you guys.


----------



## ERazer (Nov 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I still remember when we were fighting for top 100.   We've came a long way.  Many members have come and go.   But we are still a family and we are doing this together.    God I love you guys.



 glad to be a member of this family


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2009)

ERazer said:


> glad to be a member of this family



Yep, same here, I like being part of a "smaller" team.  I never really felt included when I folded for EVGA and crunched for XS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

And I'm glad to have you guys here


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 6, 2009)

we lost 4 members but oh well  i am number 10 again


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/6/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,139,416
A bit lower, but still not bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2009)

good job everyone


----------



## Kreij (Nov 7, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> oh man, that made me laugh





Chicken Patty said:


> Brilliantly said Kreij





GREASEMONKEY said:


> That's some serious DAZZLE......Nice



I've been in the IT industry for almost 30 years. I remember when it was amazing that you could send e-mail at all. I've done my fair share of dazzling and baffling. Maybe someday we can trade stories while we watch our numbers add up.

Keep crunching gents, and a huge "thank you" and "great job" to all.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 7, 2009)

I wish I was in IT when the mouse first became a standard. I bet people flipped out.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 7, 2009)

People didn't really flip out, they just sort of looked at it funny. You have to remember that this was a time when an engineer had to figure something out they would push away from their computer and use a slide rule to do the calculations. They still did that for several years after that until they could be convinced that the computer was as accurate.

Old habits were hard to break.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 7, 2009)

Kreij said:


> People didn't really flip out, they just sort of looked at it funny. You have to remember that this was a time when an engineer had to figure something out they would push away from their computer and use a slide rule to do the calculations. They still did that for several years after that until they could be convinced that the computer was as accurate.
> 
> Old habits were hard to break.



A friend of mine from Iran said that he was in charge of a punch card system for their federal government, back when they were pro-western. The guy is like 60 now.

*I need to OC my i7 for more output... will my Mugen2 be good enough cooling?*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/7/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,089,733
Still over 2 million!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

tomorrow, the 2 mil game is over.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> tomorrow, the 2 mil game is over.



I hope you are *very, very* wrong


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I hope you are *very, very* wrong



im a realist. sadly -.-


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 8, 2009)

I am hating my ISP right now...

X2 3800+ rig down
Phenom II X4 rig down


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I wish I was in IT when the mouse first became a standard. I bet people flipped out.





Flyordie said:


> I am hating my ISP right now...
> 
> X2 3800+ rig down
> Phenom II X4 rig down



Are they down, or just not able to connect to the net to return results?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 8, 2009)

If you are asking me too I had an overnight LAN and didn't turn them on with Boinc until I woke up just now. Would have made the apartment too warm over night with 12 guys in an apartment.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> If you are asking me too I had an overnight LAN and didn't turn them on with Boinc until I woke up just now. Would have made the apartment too warm over night with 12 guys in an apartment.



  I'm having a LAN next week for the windows 7 launch party.  I plan to have my i7 rig crunching anyways .


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm having a LAN next week for the windows 7 launch party.  I plan to have my i7 rig crunching anyways .



With all that crunching you should have rock hard abs by now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> With all that crunching you should have rock hard abs by now.



    why have that, when you can have a keg


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why have that, when you can have a keg





I know what you mean. I lift weights but there is still a bit of fat on my abs.  I think I need more cardio and _crunching for TPU_.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

I have rock hard abs and its all thanks to crunching for TPU  (and conditioning for sports)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

i keep it like churchill: "NO SPORTS"
my life keeps me fit enough, in fact you know, im a construct out of bones and small but snappy muscles. i have to eat, to my metabolism doesnt consume me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i keep it like churchill: "NO SPORTS"
> my life keeps me fit enough, in fact you know, im a construct out of bones and small but snappy muscles. i have to eat, to my metabolism doesnt consume me



I can't put on a pound by eatting alot. In fact if i go a day or 2 without eatting anymore i lose 1-2lbs  my DR. goes on for about an hour about how unhealthy it is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

if crunching for TPU gave me abs, I don't know what I would have


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

then waht would rammie have?
titanic dimensions?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> if crunching for TPU gave me abs, I don't know what I would have



if crunching for TPU really gave me abs i think i would just have a nice flat hard stomach and not really any well formed abs that can be seen (in other words about how i looks a few months ago)


----------



## ERazer (Nov 8, 2009)

wow Cp didnt know ur packing  jealous at ur QX9650


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

ERazer said:


> wow Cp didnt know ur packing  jealous at ur QX9650





It was donated by a member a few weeks ago.  I have some of the parts still here along with what I replaced that will be donated for the TPU & F@H contest.  So that's how I got it.

Love your siggy bro


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 8, 2009)

ERazer said:


> wow Cp didnt know ur packing  jealous at ur QX9650



But not at his i7?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> But not at his i7?



9650 is a higher number than 7.  pfft, of course he ain't jealous of it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

CP have you considered getting some Nvidia cards (something like 9600GSO or 9800GT/GTX) in the crunching rigs and folding for TPU also? TPU could really use the help defeating the HWC in the folding battle(HWC is doing pretty damn good)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP have you considered getting some Nvidia cards (something like 9600GSO or 9800GT/GTX) in the crunching rigs and folding for TPU also? TPU could really use the help defeating the HWC in the folding battle(HWC is doing pretty damn good)



I've read that thread and I have actually been PM'ed by a member or two about this.  But I honestly can't do this right now.  Once things get better I wouldn't mind folding, but I can't ATM.  Sorry folks


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> But not at his i7?



thats normal, no one wonders, when someone is jealous on an i7


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thats normal, no one wonders, when someone is jealous on an i7



They are great, man. You should get one. I only have two i7 920's. I don't have the exotic i7's.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm trying to come up with the money to add another 8800GT to my rigs. My 8800GT is doing amazing 6.2k PPD

proof



Chicken Patty said:


> I've read that thread and I have actually been PM'ed by a member or two about this.  But I honestly can't do this right now.  Once things get better I wouldn't mind folding, but I can't ATM.  Sorry folks


its OK CP we understand that sometimes things are tight(only thing i like tight is pu...err nevermind)


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm trying to come up with the money to add another 8800GT to my rigs. My 8800GT is doing amazing 6.2k PPD
> 
> proof



Thanks to that ram you are sending me I will have another computer crunching. 

Thanks man.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm trying to come up with the money to add another 8800GT to my rigs. My 8800GT is doing amazing 6.2k PPD
> 
> proof
> 
> ...



if i can get 2 of them, i will add their output to your account. naturally.


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 8, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I know what you mean. I lift weights but there is still a bit of fat on my abs.  I think I need more cardio and _crunching for TPU_.



I can't seem to lose enough fat on my lower waist area no matter how much I jog.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if i can get 2 of them, i will add their output to your account. naturally.



that is really kind of you but you don't have to do that.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm trying to come up with the money to add another 8800GT to my rigs. My 8800GT is doing amazing 6.2k PPD
> 
> proof
> 
> ...



really nice ppd p_o_s_pc, I had almost reached the 2 million pt's before my bankruptcy 

 I hope to buy another nvidia card in December


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> really nice ppd p_o_s_pc, I had almost reached the 2 million pt's before my bankruptcy
> 
> I hope to buy another nvidia card in December



my PPD right now are lower then what they have been before by about 2k but still happy with them.(Windows 7 is crap for ATI client atleast in my case)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

@ POS

yes, please, nevermind


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is really kind of you but you don't have to do that.



i have no "feeling" for folding, but if i can benefit a friend, when he needs it, i may get a favor from him, when i need it  at least i know, how much folding counts for you, and that you currently have problems


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i have no "feeling" for folding, but if i can benefit a friend, when he needs it, i may get a favor from him, when i need it  at least i know, how much folding counts for you, and that you currently have problems



thank you  if you have a rig down and can't crunch for awhile i will help you out.Just PM me if that happens. I'm more into folding ATM then crunching lol but still want to help both teams

BTW if you do put 2 8800GT on my name and i get a 2nd one and get the other rig going that has to be easy 20k atleast


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thank you  if you have a rig down and can't crunch for awhile i will help you out.Just PM me if that happens. I'm more into folding ATM then crunching lol but still want to help both teams
> 
> BTW if you do put 2 8800GT on my name and i get a 2nd one and get the other rig going that has to be easy 20k atleast


Once my 9600GT arrives (probably Wednesday), would you be interested if I ran it in your name for a while?  I would if you want 

BTW, my PPD is probably going to be crap tomorrow and Tuesday, we are having some work done on the driveway so the cable is going to be out until Tuesday PM.  At least I'll have an awesome day Wednesday (2 days of cached WUs on the Q9400 and E6550)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Once my 9600GT arrives (probably Wednesday), would you be interested if I ran it in your name for a while?  I would if you want
> 
> BTW, my PPD is probably going to be crap tomorrow and Tuesday, we are having some work done on the driveway so the cable is going to be out until Tuesday PM.  At least I'll have an awesome day Wednesday (2 days of cached WUs on the Q9400 and E6550)



its not needed bro but if you want to feel free.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thank you  if you have a rig down and can't crunch for awhile i will help you out.Just PM me if that happens. I'm more into folding ATM then crunching lol but still want to help both teams
> 
> BTW if you do put 2 8800GT on my name and i get a 2nd one and get the other rig going that has to be easy 20k atleast



i will help you reise you output a little, i just cant wait for bogs pm, telling me more facts, and, if im allowed to buy 2 the price is nice, and i just cant get me a 5850,they are too dumb to stock it to normal prices... this will be at least a little upgrade,maybe i can enable sli on my crossfire board, i somewhere read this is possible.... anyone a link?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i will help you reise you output a little, i just cant wait for bogs pm, telling me more facts, and, if im allowed to buy 2 the price is nice, and i just cant get me a 5850,they are too dumb to stock it to normal prices... this will be at least a little upgrade,maybe i can enable sli on my crossfire board, i somewhere read this is possible.... anyone a link?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=60844&highlight=modded+SLI 
toward the end of the thread they got it to work


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Are they down, or just not able to connect to the net to return results?



X2 rig is down for the count till I can figure out whats wrong with it, I think maybe the mainboard died...

X4 is back up and running full throttle though.. ;-)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=60844&highlight=modded+SLI
> toward the end of the thread they got it to work



can you try to find a direct post,per link?`its huge and i read many NOT WORKING


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its not needed bro but if you want to feel free.



I think I will 
I'm not sure for how long, but I feel that it is the right thing for me to do (along with the free P4) after you ran your cards in my name


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/8/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,292,611
Not only still over 2 million, it is better than yesterday!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> can you try to find a direct post,per link?`its huge and i read many NOT WORKING



start looking around page 40.Don't know direct post but around pg40 it stared getting mixed results


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 9, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/8/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 2,292,611
> Not only still over 2 million, it is better than yesterday!



*Pats my own back.*

Gogogo TPU!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 9, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/8/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 2,292,611
> Not only still over 2 million, it is better than yesterday!



my neural activity is shit these days... i cant even predict that simple shit...

thanks pos,i have a look

EDIT: they only talk about windows 7, is it possible on xp,too?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my neural activity is shit these days... i cant even predict that simple shit...
> 
> thanks pos,i have a look
> 
> EDIT: they only talk about windows 7, is it possible on xp,too?



not sure post there and ask


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not sure post there and ask



now i just have to wait


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

good job everyone.  2.2 mil


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 9, 2009)

Had to restart my computer and then it pulled a funny. not sure what went wrong but i took the chance to install the RTM of W7. Just getting everything up and running the way it was, should get WCG back online by the end of tonight.

Good job on the high numbers guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the update whitelotus.  Keep us posted


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/9/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,126,549
Not quite as good as yesterday, but still over 2 million!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

im interested to see, if we can hold that?


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 10, 2009)

Points Generated (Rank)	29,093 (#248,168)

Heyyy!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 10, 2009)

Whats the point target achievement before the signature badge that says WCG Cruncher? Just wondering.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 10, 2009)

100k BOINC or 700k WCG, crunch hard


----------



## Kreij (Nov 10, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Whats the point target achievement before the signature badge that says WCG Cruncher? Just wondering.



Just remember that while the points, badges and sig items are fun, if you return even one result you could have had a hand in developing something that could make thousands of lives better, or even save a life that was previously impossible. 

Crunch on ...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 10, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Just remember that while the points, badges and sig items are fun, if you return even one result you could have had a hand in developing something that could make thousands of lives better, or even save a life that was previously impossible.
> 
> Crunch on ...



Like my laptop's little Core 2 Duo T8100 (2.1GHz) getting 1050 points since I began yesterday. 

I'm much more capable on the F@H front though. Getting maybe 5-6000 PPD there with 1 large and 2 little NVIDIA cards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

good job everyone,


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 10, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Like my laptop's little Core 2 Duo T8100 (2.1GHz) getting 1050 points since I began yesterday.
> 
> I'm much more capable on the F@H front though. Getting maybe 5-6000 PPD there with 1 large and 2 little NVIDIA cards.



I don't have as much crunching power as i used to have (traded most of a rig for video cards) but my folding power is alot better then it has ever been.I am in the same boat as you... not much crunching power but decent folding power... I am working on getting my crunching power higher again... building new rigs and planing upgrades after me and the gf's 1 year and Xmas i should have more funds for this kinda stuff...(well maybe not alot as i got to get an engagement ring soon ....shhh don't tell her)


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't have as much crunching power as i used to have (traded most of a rig for video cards) but my folding power is alot better then it has ever been.I am in the same boat as you... not much crunching power but decent folding power... I am working on getting my crunching power higher again... building new rigs and planing upgrades after me and the gf's 1 year and Xmas i should have more funds for this kinda stuff...(well maybe not alot as i got to get an engagement ring soon ....shhh don't tell her)



I am in the same boat as my five year anniversary is in 6 days. 

No engagement ring planned yet though.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't have as much crunching power as i used to have (traded most of a rig for video cards) but my folding power is alot better then it has ever been.I am in the same boat as you... not much crunching power but decent folding power... I am working on getting my crunching power higher again... building new rigs and planing upgrades after me and the gf's 1 year and Xmas i should have more funds for this kinda stuff...(well maybe not alot as i got to get an engagement ring soon ....shhh don't tell her)



one serious tip pos, from a friend. dont give her too much, if you,oneday may not be able to hold or better top the "worth" of your presents, she will be displeased ( my girlfriend warned me about that, she said: "dont make too much, and too big presents,i will like them"
displeased mistress, is an unlucky Velvet/POS


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> one serious tip pos, from a friend. dont give her too much, if you,oneday may not be able to hold or better top the "worth" of your presents, she will be displeased ( my girlfriend warned me about that, she said: "dont make too much, and too big presents,i will like them"
> displeased mistress, is an unlucky Velvet/POS



In american slang, mistress means girl on the side that you cheat with/ have an affair etc. I don't think he cheats on his woman. 

But we know what you meant though. He doesn't want to have to always get better gifts every year/holiday/special occasion. Setting the bar too high means you will be broke etc. I made that mistake with my first GF when I was 13-16.  I am almost 25 now though.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> In american slang, mistress means girl on the side that you cheat with/ have an affair etc. I don't think he cheats on his woman.
> 
> But we know what you meant though. He doesn't want to have to always get better gifts every year/holiday/special occasion. Setting the bar too high means you will be broke etc. I made that mistake with my first GF when I was 13-16.  I am almost 25 now though.



ah,i never knew  then it may be "sweetie"
just like you said


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah,i never knew  then it may be "sweetie"
> just like you said



Hey I would be really happy if I knew german like you know english, but I know I never will. 

I am pretty well educated on many fronts thanks to many years in college and free study but I only know English well. I can't speak any other languages fluently.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Hey I would be really happy if I knew german like you know english, but I know I never will.
> 
> I am pretty well educated on many fronts thanks to many years in college and free study but I only know English well. I can't speak any other languages fluently.



German ist one of the more difficult languages, that uses a normal alphabet
i learned french for years, but cant speak much, because i simply dont like it.
in english, i had geography and history in English and German (bilingual lessons)
I had 2 native english teachers, they were woman, one german teacher,also a women, that had studied for years in Oxford, and spoke like it, and one american, she was from Nebraska, and talked very much with her hands,while speaking
when i try to speak,its kinda stuttery sometimes, because i then have to think about,what the words are, or how i build a sentence correctly. but i believe its only a matter of practice, until i can speak adequatly... at least i lost the main part of my accent


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> one serious tip pos, from a friend. dont give her too much, if you,oneday may not be able to hold or better top the "worth" of your presents, she will be displeased ( my girlfriend warned me about that, she said: "dont make too much, and too big presents,i will like them"
> displeased mistress, is an unlucky Velvet/POS



 Don't worry the most i have spent on her so far is only $300 i think that will be easy to top. I like to start off with buying small gifts and as time goes on get more expensive gifts.She gets mad at me because i spend too much money on her 

how much you think i should spend on an engagement ring? She keeps telling me don't go over $400 if i do buy one...(this was a few months ago when she was dropping hints)


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

Price doesn't matter...........just find one you think she will like


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 10, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Price doesn't matter...........just find one you think she will like



thats kinda easy then..as she has pointed out many that she likes and we have about the same taste in that kinda stuff


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

Good luck to you both


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 10, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Good luck to you both



Thank you


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Don't worry the most i have spent on her so far is only $300 i think that will be easy to top. I like to start off with buying small gifts and as time goes on get more expensive gifts.She gets mad at me because i spend too much money on her
> 
> how much you think i should spend on an engagement ring? She keeps telling me don't go over $400 if i do buy one...(this was a few months ago when she was dropping hints)



you said youre 16 right?Where do you get so much money, im 20 and need about the same amount of money (dont ask how many thousands went "up in smoke") I say, dont go over 300 dollars,but make sure, it looks like the most expensive thing on the whole planet.
then you buy her some flowers, you buy 4 not so beautiful ones,normal ones, and in the midth the most expensive,biggest,reddest and most awesome Rose, they have in the whole Shop.
do you get me?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you said youre 16 right?Where do you get so much money, im 20 and need about the same amount of money (dont ask how many thousands went "up in smoke") I say, dont go over 300 dollars,but make sure, it looks like the most expensive thing on the whole planet.
> then you buy her some flowers, you buy 4 not so beautiful ones,normal ones, and in the midth the most expensive,biggest,reddest and most awesome Rose, they have in the whole Shop.
> do you get me?



I think you might be high.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 11, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I think you might be high.



i get no classical high anymore. its more like grease in the machinery. universal stress buffer. and useful during benchsessions (linx, 3dmark,unigine)

superskunk,aye!

EDIT: a few guys already spotted it in the my PC ATM thread, 
so here for your general amusement: 
i got a special.... "cooler"... for me...


----------



## Kreij (Nov 11, 2009)

It is not the presents that spoil a girl, it is the girl who spoils the presents.
On our first anniversary (10 years ago) I bought Mrs. Kreij a lovely diamond ring to celebrate.
Last year I bought her a chainsaw and a shotgun.
This year I bought her an ATV.
I haven't seen the ring in ages, but she talks about the others all of the time. 

Best wishes and a wonderful future together.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 11, 2009)

Kreij said:


> It is not the presents that spoil a girl, it is the girl who spoils the presents.
> On our first anniversary (10 years ago) I bought Mrs. Kreij a lovely diamond ring to celebrate.
> Last year I bought her a chainsaw and a shotgun.
> This year I bought her an ATV.
> ...



my girlfriend wont touch guns or deadly tools. shes kinda "princess" but luckily, she doesnt need as much money im the Person to kill the Enemies, to slash the guilty and to flatter the evil for me and for her (and every fighting fist, that joins me)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/10/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,059,294
Still above 2 million, but not by much  
We'll be sunk without RAMMIE


----------



## Kreij (Nov 11, 2009)

Lol ... I know what you mean Velvet. I did not mean to imply that buying a girl firearms, or weapons of tree destruction would be appropriate. That is just the way my wife is, a WYSIWYG woman who will kick your ass faster than I would.  We were both born and raise in Chicago and learned early that survival is not something you learn from a reality TV show.

That being said, if you ever need a place to go if the shit hits the fan, you got one. That goes the same for all my friends on TPU.  .... Just bring beer. 

Until then, keep cruching.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 11, 2009)

dont promise things that might could happen 
i may have to illegaly immigrate, when the german cops are searching for me
in my town, theyre friendly, several charges against me,d*** d**ling,d**g possession,illegal possession of explosives,d**g driving,possession of illegal weapons,and use of them(molotov,just for fun,burned a wooden bench),i even broke the Military Weapons Control Act, thru mounting a flashlight on a softair for kids (but they gladly didnt knew weapon right too good), simply vanished on their way to the Court.
never to be found. man they are lazy bastards 

gladly im outta most of this shit, but i still hate whats going on in my country, and how rapidly we "dumberize" and mix with mostly aggressive turks and arabians, so the real germans will vanish.
 did you know we loose 0.2 natives each year? (our death rate is higher than our birth rate.) the progress gets faster each year, in 50 years, 5 grandmas/aunts will have to share one nephew. we get old. we die. in about 100 years,the last germans will vanish, if the quote doesnt get better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/10/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 2,059,294
> Still above 2 million, but not by much
> We'll be sunk without RAMMIE



without RAMMIE, we'll still be above what we used to be before if you think about it


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dont promise things that might could happen
> i may have to illegaly immigrate, when the german cops are searching for me
> in my town, theyre friendly, several charges against me,d*** d**ling,d**g possession,illegal possession of explosives,d**g driving,possession of illegal weapons,and use of them(molotov,just for fun,burned a wooden bench),i even broke the Military Weapons Control Act, thru mounting a flashlight on a softair for kids (but they gladly didnt knew weapon right too good), simply vanished on their way to the Court.
> never to be found. man they are lazy bastards
> ...




I would hate to be the German that gets a chunk taken out of him each year! 

You meant 0.2% right?


----------



## Kreij (Nov 11, 2009)

> dont promise things that might could happen



I don't. It's a standing offer.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 11, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I would hate to be the German that gets a chunk taken out of him each year!
> 
> You meant 0.2% right?


dont know where that % went youre right!



Kreij said:


> I don't. It's a standing offer.


is german beer appreciated? becks? krombacher? flensburger?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you said youre 16 right?Where do you get so much money, im 20 and need about the same amount of money (dont ask how many thousands went "up in smoke") I say, dont go over 300 dollars,but make sure, it looks like the most expensive thing on the whole planet.
> then you buy her some flowers, you buy 4 not so beautiful ones,normal ones, and in the midth the most expensive,biggest,reddest and most awesome Rose, they have in the whole Shop.
> do you get me?



thanks for the tip.. I am 17... how i get my money...well lets just say i get it no more info needed

btw i have had hundreds of dollars go up in "smoke" (mostly last year) now that i am "clean" i got the money that i would have spent on that to spend on her


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, after my first 1.5 days and 7 returned results, I have amassed 3,574 points. It seems like I am doing better than I originally thought I would with just a mobile C2D T8100 2.1GHz processor running 24/7 in my laptop. Glad I can contribute to this as well as a decent contribution to F@H at the same time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Well, after my first 1.5 days and 7 returned results, I have amassed 3,574 points. It seems like I am doing better than I originally thought I would with just a mobile C2D T8100 2.1GHz processor running 24/7 in my laptop. Glad I can contribute to this as well as a decent contribution to F@H at the same time.



not bad at all bro.  Thanks a lot for your contribution


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Well, after my first 1.5 days and 7 returned results, I have amassed 3,574 points. It seems like I am doing better than I originally thought I would with just a mobile C2D T8100 2.1GHz processor running 24/7 in my laptop. Glad I can contribute to this as well as a decent contribution to F@H at the same time.



That's substantially better than I get on my laptop (X31, Pentium M 1.4).  I get about 800 PPD (WCG), so your C2D is a lot better.  I guess the clock speed is 50% higher and you have 2x the cores, so you should get at least 3x my PPD (which you appear to be getting)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 11, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Well, after my first 1.5 days and 7 returned results, I have amassed 3,574 points. It seems like I am doing better than I originally thought I would with just a mobile C2D T8100 2.1GHz processor running 24/7 in my laptop. Glad I can contribute to this as well as a decent contribution to F@H at the same time.



sure these aren boinc points? dont want to ruin something, but that would mean, a WU can give 510 points (30hr+ WU´s),and crunch even several of that...the points we use here are divided thru 7


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sure these aren boinc points? dont want to ruin something, but that would mean, a WU can give 510 points (30hr+ WU´s),and crunch even several of that...the points we use here are divided thru 7



That's definitely WCG points, my Q9400 doesn't get half that many BOINC points, and it's 2.66ghz and has 2x the cores


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> That's definitely WCG points, my Q9400 doesn't get half that many BOINC points, and it's 2.66ghz and has 2x the cores



sry, i meant it like you said... just the divided thru 7 counted,you know?


----------



## Kreij (Nov 11, 2009)

Aayyeee !! Windows did an update while I was at work and rebooted my rig.
I lost precious crunching time !!






I know, I could run it as a service. lol


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Aayyeee !! Windows did an update while I was at work and rebooted my rig.
> I lost precious crunching time !!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091111/HugeManatee.jpg
> ...



I made shortcuts to my 2 Folding@Home and FAHMon executables and put them in the startup folder, so I can reboot (or Windows can reboot) and everything restarts with no intervention needed.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, but nothing in startup runs until you log into an account.
Mine starts up with Windows as soon as I log in, but does not start as a service when the computer reboots (prior to login).

It's okay. It gives my poor litte quad a vacation.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

I had power outage.  All my rigs are set to turn on after power fail as some advised me to do.  However, my i7 was not setup that way.  Not it is, but god knows how much crunching time I lost on my most powerful rig


----------



## Kreij (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a 1500VA UPS keeping my rig running during power fails.
Usually the power is only off for at most 30 minutes, so the UPS has no problem keeping the rig up and running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I have a 1500VA UPS keeping my rig running during power fails.
> Usually the power is only off for at most 30 minutes, so the UPS has no problem keeping the rig up and running.



I need to get   UPS.  At least with turn on after power fail enabled they turn on when power comes back


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/11/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,055,905
Still over 2 million!


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 12, 2009)

Phenom II X4 920 = ONLINE @ 100%  Sent in a backlog of WUs too... lol.
27 WU's were backlogged... :-|


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/11/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 2,055,905
> Still over 2 million!


Thanks and great job to everyone 



Flyordie said:


> Phenom II X4 920 = ONLINE @ 100%  Sent in a backlog of WUs too... lol.
> 27 WU's were backlogged... :-|



Alright dude, woot woot


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/12/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,123,836
2.1 million!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

keep it up guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

guys, i7 was down for a few hours.  Had to take card out and apply some TIM and dust it a bit, was running way too hot inside the case.  Furmark load is about 84ºc case closed    Much better


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 13, 2009)

I turned Boinc off on my Q9550 while I was playing Modern Warfare 2 and forgot to turn it back on yesterday.. I've added the process to my cc_config.xml file now.. But when I got up today, and checked the stat's and seen my Q9550 points were down.. Then seen it was off and I was like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s&feature=related


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I turned Boinc off on my Q9550 while I was playing Modern Warfare 2 and forgot to turn it back on yesterday.. I've added the process to my cc_config.xml file now.. But when I got up today, and checked the stat's and seen my Q9550 points were down.. Then seen it was off and I was like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s&feature=related



  that happened to me the other night  , forgot to resume BOINC.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/13/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,040,951
Just barely over 2 million!


----------



## Duxx (Nov 14, 2009)

Haven't chimed in for awhile.  Got the electricity bill for our apartment... and it was only 40$!!!  Thats for 2 months, with me running 100% on average like 15 hours a day... maybe.  20$/month split between 3 roomates... 7$.  I'm back up 24/7 baby!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Haven't chimed in for awhile.  Got the electricity bill for our apartment... and it was only 40$!!!  Thats for 2 months, with me running 100% on average like 15 hours a day... maybe.  20$/month split between 3 roomates... 7$.  I'm back up 24/7 baby!



Awesome! 
Time to run 24/7!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Haven't chimed in for awhile.  Got the electricity bill for our apartment... and it was only 40$!!!  Thats for 2 months, with me running 100% on average like 15 hours a day... maybe.  20$/month split between 3 roomates... 7$.  I'm back up 24/7 baby!



The power bill for my apartment mid-September to mid-October was $215 for me and my college roommate in a small 900sf apartment. The effing A/C was broken that month and would run 24/7 to barely cool the apartment. We just got it fixed a few weeks ago and it barely has to run to keep the apartment nice and cool. My complex pays the first $105 of the bill, so my roommate and I have to pay $53 each in overages. 

I wasn't even folding or crunching at all.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2009)

My power bill was actually down this month and I'm crunching @ 100% strong!.. hehehe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

now that i have to pay the electric bill too, i have to get me more hardware,to use my money more!

POINTZ!
i really need a quad, or high clocking dual. i have 10 auctions on ebay tomorrow,if im lucky, i can get a quad or e8400 within the range of 50 euro. and i just mailed my dad,he is in the US ATM, in Florida, for one week, and he will be one day in New York (He is Pilot,and flew a Learjet for a "Friend" there... of course for money... so he said, he will bring me a present from there. guess what i wanted?
i wanted:
Q9550
or
Q9400
or
Q6600
or
E8400
i told him to visit a local "microcenter".
now my question: will he be sucessful?
how much does these procs cost new there? anyone a clue?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that happened to me the other night  , forgot to resume BOINC.



the difference between me and you guys is that i stopped boinc for about 20min to convert some videos so i can play them on my Zune BUT I REMEMBERED TO STAT IT AGAIN 

@velvet about $200(us) for dual around $300 for quad... I could be wrong as i haven't looked at prices in along time


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the difference between me and you guys is that i stopped boinc for about 20min to convert some videos so i can play them on my Zune BUT I REMEMBERED TO STAT IT AGAIN
> 
> @velvet about $200(us) for dual around $300 for quad... I could be wrong as i haven't looked at prices in along time




LAFF, I have it set to resume after 1hr 30m of "snoozing".


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the difference between me and you guys is that i stopped boinc for about 20min to convert some videos so i can play them on my Zune BUT I REMEMBERED TO STAT IT AGAIN
> 
> @velvet about $200(us) for dual around $300 for quad... I could be wrong as i haven't looked at prices in along time



thats what they should have i7´s 920 for.... i heard, they were 250 at microcenter?
i was just told, seemed the place, everone wents,because its so cheap


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thats what they should have i7´s 920 for.... i heard, they were 250 at microcenter?
> i was just told, seemed the place, everone wents,because its so cheap



ok my mistake around $150-$200 for quad about $120-$150 for dual. I really haven't been keeping up with the prices if i'm that far behind


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok my mistake around $150-$200 for quad about $120-$150 for dual. I really haven't been keeping up with the prices if i'm that far behind



then my output will even get better! if i can grab a q9550,
 i will raise my output enomously!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> then my output will even get better! if i can grab a q9550,
> i will raise my output enomously!



don't worry one day my friend the battle will be on again


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't worry one day my friend the battle will be on again



the e5200 simply pushed me too high. it outputs about 1200 points on a good day,1000 on a bad day. interesingly, the 939 cruncher, outputs about 800-1000 per day. thats not much less, and its at not even 3ghz (ddr1 in mind,tho good clocked)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> now that i have to pay the electric bill too, i have to get me more hardware,to use my money more!
> 
> POINTZ!
> i really need a quad, or high clocking dual. i have 10 auctions on ebay tomorrow,if im lucky, i can get a quad or e8400 within the range of 50 euro. and i just mailed my dad,he is in the US ATM, in Florida, for one week, and he will be one day in New York (He is Pilot,and flew a Learjet for a "Friend" there... of course for money... so he said, he will bring me a present from there. guess what i wanted?
> ...



Microcenter has Q9550s for $169 (maybe 110 euros, I'm not sure what the exchange rate is), but I was unable to find the Q9400 or Q6600


----------



## shevanel (Nov 14, 2009)

seems like im getting less points than i was the last time i ran WCG .. the graph also sugegsts the same thing. not sure why.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

shevanel said:


> seems like im getting less points than i was the last time i ran WCG .. the graph also sugegsts the same thing. not sure why.



The reason your scores are lower is because you have to wait for the work units you turn in to validate.  Depending on when WUs validate, some days I get as little as 1400 points, but some days I get over 3000.  To check how many WUs are "pending validation", go to WCG-->My Grid-->Results Status-->Pending Validation


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Microcenter has Q9550s for $169 (maybe 110 euros, I'm not sure what the exchange rate is), but I was unable to find the Q9400 or Q6600




Of the CPU's mentioned the Q9550 would be by far the best choice anyway.

I run a couple of those and they perform much better and cooler than the Q6600.

Depending on what you can find a deal on if a body can't make the jump to i7 then Q9450, Q9550, or Q9650 is the way to go.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the e5200 simply pushed me too high. it outputs about 1200 points on a good day,1000 on a bad day. interesingly, the 939 cruncher, outputs about 800-1000 per day. thats not much less, and its at not even 3ghz (ddr1 in mind,tho good clocked)



also keep in mind i have 1 less X2 then what i had before. I was running 3 X2s @3ghz and a handful of other crunchers but now i am down to 2 x2s 1p4 1 celly D. Soon i will have 2 more P4s.One of witch will be upgraded ASAP to a C2D or C2Q and then i hope to upgrade my other 2 x2s to quads then the battle should be on

BTW my rigs maybe running DDR2 but its clocked/timed nicely(1ghz@5-5-4-10 and ~840@4-4-5-12)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> Of the CPU's mentioned the Q9550 would be by far the best choice anyway.
> 
> I run a couple of those and they perform much better and cooler than the Q6600.
> 
> Depending on what you can find a deal on if a body can't make the jump to i7 then Q9450, Q9550, or Q9650 is the way to go.



i know, i know... 
the q9550 12 mb cache, 45 nm.
the q6600: 8mb cache, 65nm.
i really want that!

Hey pos, no wonder youre down 
is the second ram on CR 1T ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i know, i know...
> the q9550 12 mb cache, 45 nm.
> the q6600: 8mb cache, 65nm.
> *i really want that*!



thats what i said to my gf lastnight


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats what i said to my gf lastnight



and she said: 
"NOOOOO,POOOOS! you will have to get me 3 sets of high heels before,and at least one brilliant stuffed watch!!!"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> and she said:
> "NOOOOO,POOOOS! you will have to get me 3 sets of high heels before,and at least one brilliant stuffed watch!!!"



she didn't tell me no  but after she said you owe me :shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> she didn't tell me no  but after she said you owe me :shadedshu



that means, if you buy something, your girlfriend also is allowed.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that means, if you buy something, your girlfriend also is allowed.



she will be getting something soon. She has been asking forever about it..(posted earlier in this thread i think)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> she will be getting something soon. She has been asking forever about it..(posted earlier in this thread i think)



oh well... me and my girlfriend are currently in an argument
she believes, ADHD is cureable.
Me,who has ist, in a very lifedestroying,unusual way (its difficult to spot at first,some people never recognize it) has real problems because i simply "loose" my concentration,all of a suddenly,more often. i usually can take up to 5 hours of work i find "bullshit", but after that, i will make massive faults,until i stop. but if i do work,what i like, i can concentrate like 30% better than a normal human, i really shut off the outside world, and get a tunnel focus.
problem is: i cant control what i like, and most things i like, dont give too much money
so she fears, she has to earn the money, if we marry one day. i fear that too, even if i would do the House-Man i learned much from my mother, believe me. i even can cook and do the laundry


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> oh well... me and my girlfriend are currently in an argument
> she believes, ADHD is cureable.
> Me,who has ist, in a very lifedestroying,unusual way (its difficult to spot at first,some people never recognize it) has real problems because i simply "loose" my concentration,all of a suddenly,more often. i usually can take up to 5 hours of work i find "bullshit", but after that, i will make massive faults,until i stop. but if i do work,what i like, i can concentrate like 30% better than a normal human, i really shut off the outside world, and get a tunnel focus.
> problem is: i cant control what i like, and most things i like, dont give too much money
> so she fears, she has to earn the money, if we marry one day. i fear that too, even if i would do the House-Man i learned much from my mother, believe me. i even can cook and do the laundry



Weed makes ADHD worse. I have ADHD too but no longer show signs because of my will to focus. Its a struggle but drugs will only make you lose control of your focus more. When you focus and ignore everything else you can use ADHD to your advantage by not noticing the distractions at all, should you choose to zone in on something. You have the same capacity to succeed in the work force as everybody else if you stop using drugs. ADHD is nothing like autism. I used to help with autistic kids in high school and I helped them focus on the work at hand by being assigned to them in certain classes. I don't know why I was assigned to them in those classes, but they liked me for some reason.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 15, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Weed makes ADHD worse. I have ADHD too but no longer show signs because of my will to focus. Its a struggle but drugs will only make you lose control of your focus more. When you focus and ignore everything else you can use ADHD to your advantage by not noticing the distractions at all, should you choose to zone in on something. You have the same capacity to succeed in the work force as everybody else if you stop using drugs. ADHD is nothing like autism. I used to help with autistic kids in high school and I helped them focus on the work at hand by being assigned to them in certain classes. I don't know why I was assigned to them in those classes, but they liked me for some reason.



Thanks, but if i stop smoking, i will surely kill someone, due to him reacting like a fool
these days... all others are slackin, but they blame me, for their own problems, or for not doing things, i didnt have to do. in every ethic and moralic kind.
i will get mad soon.... and i not even can get very calm, even with weed. thats a drip on the Hot Stone, my back is so horribly overtensioned, i believe not even high doses diazepam would linder it. alcohol also doesnt work. i can try what i want, i dont get dizzy, im only tired, and my back hurts on the inside of the shoulder plates...
everything slips away, and i drown in accusations daily:shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/14/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,973,161
Not quite 2 million


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/14/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 1,973,161
> Not quite 2 million



seems that im really bad at guessing atm. something that blocks the "abilities"


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/14/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 1,973,161
> Not quite 2 million



For some reason my production is down about 30%. Anybody else notice a drop in production?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

good job everyone   not 2mil, but still great


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> For some reason my production is down about 30%. Anybody else notice a drop in production?



Nope, my numbers were down a bit today, but still well withing my average (1800-3400 points), today I got around 2400


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> For some reason my production is down about 30%. Anybody else notice a drop in production?



mine are down today from normal also.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine are normal:


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 15, 2009)

It just seems some people are having a hard time hooking up to the update server to report completed WUs.

Oh yeah, I'm at 92,000 I think....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/15/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,161,808
Back up above 2 million!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

woot, great job guys


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/16/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,199,507
Almost 2.2 million!


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice 

Only 142k for my lot, but there are only 7 of us......now 6.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/17/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,129,743
2.13 million!


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 18, 2009)

TPU rocks.   Well done crunchers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by wolf 


Thanks ION, and great job to everyone !


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/18/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,116,528
2.12 million!


----------



## Disparia (Nov 19, 2009)

Rawr!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

good job everyone.


HOwever, please note that RAMMIE is departing or has already to his next trek.  NOw more than ever we gotta kick it up a notch.  What do you guys say?


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 19, 2009)

I've got the pedal to the metal as usual CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> I've got the pedal to the metal as usual CP.



my foot came out the firewall already


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/19/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,264,343
2.26 million!


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 20, 2009)

Good stuff 

I got erm *cough* 500 *cough*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/120/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
2,183,882
2.18 million!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

Over 2 mil, woot woot


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Over 2 mil, woot woot



And the more amazing thing, we have been for over a week even without the base campers! 
Tonight's numbers are probably going to be lower, RAMMIE has finally left us


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> RAMMIE has finally left us



Just another lil trek


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

You're evil!


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 21, 2009)

Indeed I am 

Now I am PC 333


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> And the more amazing thing, we have been for over a week even without the base campers!
> Tonight's numbers are probably going to be lower, RAMMIE has finally left us



Well, now is when we need to be the strongest.  We are up for the task.  2 mil without RAMMIE?  Whos in?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry TPU.

My daughter has just eaten your team captain for lunch


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 21, 2009)

Having internet troubles again... :-(

My client has issues with when it doesn't have internet connection, it stops computing WUs...


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 21, 2009)

Set cache to 10 days and add a backup cache


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Set cache to 10 days and add a backup cache



Don't do 10 days, the average deadline is 10 days so if the computer is used heavily/is off for a period of time some of the WUs will be past the deadline.  I have all of my rigs set to 3 days in case of internet problems, but 4-5 days would also work


----------



## Kreij (Nov 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, now is when we need to be the strongest.  We are up for the task.  2 mil without RAMMIE?  Whos in?



I noticed that RAMMIE had dropped from 62.2% of the total team output to only 61.9%.
Did we really want this kind of slacker on the team?

Lol ... I don't watch the threads close enought to know what everyone is doing, but I just want to say thanks to everyone who is crunching/folding for whoever, and if they want to move around and help out other teams that is great !! It's gives a team more points, but what is really important is that it pumps up their spirit to stay in it for the the long run.

I like the "drive-by" crunching idea. Maybe in the spirit of the WCG (helping others) we as a team should stop counting our points and make it a point to help keep other teams motivated by all jumping in and crunching for them for awhile.

CP, maybe as captain you can post a team that needs help and we can all switch and give them a big boost for a period of time. Instead of seeing that we have 2 million points, we can see that we gave <someone> a lot of points to keep them going.

We know what we can do for ourselves. Let's see what we can do for others. Isn't that what this whole project is about?

Just a thought.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Sorry TPU.
> 
> My daughter has just eaten your team captain for lunch








Kreij said:


> I noticed that RAMMIE had dropped from 62.2% of the total team output to only 61.9%.
> Did we really want this kind of slacker on the team?
> 
> Lol ... I don't watch the threads close enought to know what everyone is doing, but I just want to say thanks to everyone who is crunching/folding for whoever, and if they want to move around and help out other teams that is great !! It's gives a team more points, but what is really important is that it pumps up their spirit to stay in it for the the long run.
> ...


I''ll give this a thought, thanks for the advise.  I'll revert shortly.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/21/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,746,663
Aaaand, we're back below 2 million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2009)

we have lost a few power crunchers but we are still doing better than before meaning we stepped it up a notch.  Good job everyone


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 22, 2009)

i know this is totally offtopic.... but does anyone miss the 90ies? when i hear songs like
Corona-Rhythm of the Night, or 2 Unlimited - No Limit, i somehow feel,that i need to travel back in time, just to live in this time again (this time:mature,not a child)
i believe this is called nostalgy.... fuck, im nostalgic with twenty, about when i was 4-7... sounds like something in me already is VERY old


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 22, 2009)

Kreij said:


> if they want to move around and help out other teams that is great !! It's gives a team more points,* but what is really important is that it pumps up their spirit to stay in it for the the long run.*



You nailed it and not only that it also keeps the person who is visiting fired up which is also a big benefit to crunching in general.

We all have home teams and a strong desire to see them do well but just as one gets tired of the same old job every day and gets a vacation now and then so it is with trekking.

In the big picture we are after all on the same team world wide.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2009)

My output should go up soon, my friend should be adding his Q6600 to my account tonight or tomorrow, so that's another 1.5K PPD or so (he doesn't really ever turn it off)

Lets see if we can get back up above 2 million/day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> My output should go up soon, my friend should be adding his Q6600 to my account tonight or tomorrow, so that's another 1.5K PPD or so (he doesn't really ever turn it off)
> 
> Lets see if we can get back up above 2 million/day



That sure would help


----------



## Volatile (Nov 23, 2009)

Been crunching for team techpowerup! for about a week now. Lets just say ive been saving some money on paying for heat in my room with the amount of work my CPU has been doing


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/22/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,757,088
A bit higher


----------



## Volatile (Nov 23, 2009)

I just realized that BOINC has been running with 60% cpu usage :O, I just changed it to 100 so I hope that helps. We got 2 Million, ill be getting some friends to help =)
Also how do you get the WCG cruncher sig button?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 23, 2009)

Volatile said:


> I just realized that BOINC has been running with 60% cpu usage :O, I just changed it to 100 so I hope that helps. We got 2 Million, ill be getting some friends to help =)
> Also how do you get the WCG cruncher sig button?



Cool (friends helping)

You need 100,000 Bionic points to be able to get the WCG sig button.
What name are you crunching under?


----------



## Volatile (Nov 23, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Cool (friends helping)
> 
> You need 100,000 Bionic points to be able to get the WCG sig button.
> What name are you crunching under?



Greg1221


----------



## HammerON (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is Free-DC stats that show BIONIC points:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=654094


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2009)

Goodjob everyone.   Slowly we'll find our way back to 2 mil


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

I came home to find my P4 down  

Nice job everyone lets get it back up to 2mill


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I came home to find my P4 down
> 
> Nice job everyone lets get it back up to 2mill



The one I sent you?
If so, maybe the OC wasn't stable


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> The one I sent you?
> If so, maybe the OC wasn't stable



yes the one you sent me. The overclock is stable i forgot to turn it back on before i left...i was messing around with tweaking it and had to clear the CMOS then forgot to start WCG up again.

I haven't had an error from it in WCG or a crash/BSOD at 3.96ghz even passed 4hrs of linpack  thanks again for the chip but i plan to upgrade to a C2D soon...
The P4 will then be going in my dad's rig that also crunches for me(he is running a 3.3ghz celly ATM)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/23/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,836,378
A bit higher


----------



## theonedub (Nov 24, 2009)

Its a shame POS wasn't able to afford my E7400. I would've loved to see it Crunch- I did try though!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Its a shame POS wasn't able to afford my E7400. I would've loved to see it Crunch- I did try though!



sell it for cheaper. 
or give it to him as a gift!


----------



## Duxx (Nov 24, 2009)

Woah!  Even without RAMMIE we are close to 2 mil!  This is awesome guys!  Ima be down for awhile over thanksgiving while i set up H2O...  i have had it sitting in boxes for over a month waiting for time.. school is a bitch!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 24, 2009)

What kind of H20 set-up do you have? I take it it is for your i7?


----------



## Duxx (Nov 24, 2009)

HammerON said:


> What kind of H20 set-up do you have? I take it it is for your i7?



HK3, D5, thermochill 120.2, ek150, with some fattie boys, its crying in the corner of my room right now.. makes me even tear up.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 24, 2009)

Get that puppy hooked-up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

nice setup duxx, pics when you finish it


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2009)

My friend is having some issues with his Q6600 rig, so it's probably going to be later this week before he gets WCG on it, but it shouldn't be too long before the E6300 is up.


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 24, 2009)

Still having issues with my ISP... :-(
*scratches his head*
What about an all around BOINC Tag?   Keep it the same as WCG limits or w/e...  Cause, well.. I do SETI and WCG and I am currently over 104,000pts for BOINC.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/24/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,861,691
A bit higher


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 25, 2009)

nice to see us getting back to around 2 mill again. good job everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice to see us getting back to around 2 mill again. good job everyone




Let's see what we can do!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Let's see what we can do!



IMHO we are going damn good. look back in the thread and look at how much we have grown also we aren't down all that much from when the base campers visited


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> IMHO we are going damn good. look back in the thread and look at how much we have grown also we aren't down all that much from when the base campers visited



just a couple of months ago folks we were trying to break the 1 mil mark.  Look now.   Pat yourselves in the back.  You've done one heck of a job everyone!   Keep it going


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/25/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,790,448
Let's get those numbers back above 1.8 million again!
Sorry I'm a bit late tonight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/25/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 1,790,448
> Let's get those numbers back above 1.8 million again!
> Sorry I'm a bit late tonight



great job everyone 


Hey ION YHPM


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great job everyone
> 
> 
> Hey ION YHPM



No I don't


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> No I don't



now you do, maybe I PM'ed the wrong person


----------



## HammerON (Nov 26, 2009)

I should have a Xeon 3220 to replace my E8500 next week 
Only two more cores, but I'll take it!
Hope it overclocks well (GO stepping)~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I should have a Xeon 3220 to replace my E8500 next week
> Only two more cores, but I'll take it!
> Hope it overclocks well (GO stepping)~



you are moving up bro, I ain't catching up to ya anytime soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/26/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,785,039
Let's get those numbers back above 1.8 million again!
Sorry I'm a bit late tonight (again)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

better late then never


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> better late then never



That takes on a whole new meaning when your gf says it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/27/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,698,358
Let's get those numbers back above 1.8 million again!
Sorry I'm a bit late tonight (again) 
This isn't the direction those numbers need to be going


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/27/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 1,698,358
> Let's get those numbers back above 1.8 million again!
> ...



I haven't been getting any WCG units in almost 9 days... All of it is SETI. :-|

I have it set to 50/50 between WCG and SETI also...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I haven't been getting any WCG units in almost 9 days... All of it is SETI. :-|
> 
> I have it set to 50/50 between WCG and SETI also...



Detach from SETI? 
It's not a hard decision IMO which is more important.  Medical research, aliens, medical research, aliens.  I think medical research


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I haven't been getting any WCG units in almost 9 days... All of it is SETI. :-|
> 
> I have it set to 50/50 between WCG and SETI also...


is your clock set right? Is the date right? try a manual update


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Detach from SETI?
> It's not a hard decision IMO which is more important.  Medical research, aliens, medical research, aliens.  I think medical research



Yes, and while you try to cure genetic pollution, the people who invested into SETI and other space related projects will blast away to a clean planet that can sustain life... while you try and cure the genetic pollution that will just keep happening because we killed this planet over time... :-\



p_o_s_pc said:


> is your clock set right? Is the date right? try a manual update



Its .0008 seconds off the Atomic Clock at LLNL. I did, no go.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Yes, and while you try to cure genetic pollution, the people who invested into SETI and other space related projects will blast away to a clean planet that can sustain life... while you try and cure the genetic pollution that will just keep happening because we killed this planet over time... :-\


Doesn't matter if you bring all the same diseases with you, now does it?


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Doesn't matter if you bring all the same diseases with you, now does it?



Then you see my point I think.  

These 2 projects hold equal importance, at the rate these right wingers keep saying "Drill Baby Drill!" our planet is doomed. 


(  I think NASA = Howard Hughes imho, and they just need to get their "Spruce Goose" to fly and prove everyone wrong...)


----------



## Duxx (Nov 28, 2009)

Aight guys well I have been down for like two days now while spending time with family and installing WC loop.  I have finally accomplished my loop!!   First time ever too, still hoping that there aren't any leaks, going strong after an hour! hah  I'll be back online hopefully tomorrow night, gotta go to the apple cup tomorrow and hope the huskies do work then OC + 24/7!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

my output has been down the last few days and will continue for a few more.  Not only am I at stock but I'm not crunching 24/7 with the i7.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 28, 2009)

That's all right CP. I'm finally up and running, so my i7 can help offset yours  58C max crunching is much nicer than 85C+!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> That's all right CP. I'm finally up and running, so my i7 can help offset yours  58C max crunching is much nicer than 85C+!



Thanks bro 

What did you change that your temps dropped so much?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 28, 2009)

Stock -> Xigmatek Balder


----------



## Duxx (Nov 28, 2009)

All I gotta say is that I love 40C load temps at 3.2ghz.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah I still need to play with this thing. I can now that I have proper cooling. This is at 1.2v with Turbo on, so 2.9 GHz? Oh, and with PWM control.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

that's awesome DD.  Keep us posting on your results


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 28, 2009)

Will do 

Down for a bit while I relocate my rig back to school.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

I talked to my friend, and I'm going to be putting his Q6600 on WCG tomorrow.  I'm planning for running it at 3ghz, he said he didn't have a problem with running a mild OC on it.  I tested it in the past and it does 3ghz on 1.25v and stays under 50C, so it should get ~1500PPD.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 28, 2009)

at 3000MHZ you will have 1900PPD


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!  Is this an x64 OS?  Just wondering, because x64 gives ~10% higher points, and he's running XP Pro 32-bit.  He was considering Vista HP x64 when he built the computer, but I gave him a spare copy of XP Pro, so he decided to stick with it


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, thanks!  Is this an x64 OS?  Just wondering, because x64 gives ~10% higher points, and he's running XP Pro 32-bit.  He was considering Vista HP x64 when he built the computer, but I gave him a spare copy of XP Pro, so he decided to stick with it



no it vista x86


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> no it vista x86



Awesome, thanks! 
He's bringing his computer over tomorrow (he's been having some issues and he wanted help), I'll re-instate the 3ghz OC (it's been running at stock currently) and get BOINC up and running and see what sort of PPD it gets


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

My phenom 9500 is done with WCG its unstable as hell. have to reinstall the OS almost weekly and all of the work it returns most of them are errors  thats what i get for buying a OEM rig. but the price was just so low i couldn't pass it up... now i wish i did.. Maybe i will get a better board and PSU for it someday.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My phenom 9500 is done with WCG its unstable as hell. have to reinstall the OS almost weekly and all of the work it returns most of them are errors  thats what i get for buying a OEM rig. but the price was just so low i couldn't pass it up... now i wish i did.. Maybe i will get a better board and PSU for it someday.



underclocking and severe undervolting? wouldnt bring that at least a little output?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> underclocking and severe undervolting? wouldnt bring that at least a little output?



mobo doesn't support underclocking or undervolting because it is a OEM (gateway ) board


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> mobo doesn't support underclocking or undervolting because it is a OEM (gateway ) board



can u use k10stat with it?
i also cant undervolt on my foxconn....
i have to use it myself, and i like it much more than AOD


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/28/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,742,889
Let's get those numbers back above 1.8 million again!

That's a better direction for our numbers


----------



## HammerON (Nov 29, 2009)

I am currently in the process of gathering components for another i7 920 (DO) rig; as well as replacing my E8500 with a Xeon 3220
This should help those numbers a bit -


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> can u use k10stat with it?
> i also cant undervolt on my foxconn....
> i have to use it myself, and i like it much more than AOD



i may give that a try.But a family memeber plans to buy a new PSU for it to help me out


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My phenom 9500 is done with WCG its unstable as hell. have to reinstall the OS almost weekly and all of the work it returns most of them are errors  thats what i get for buying a OEM rig. but the price was just so low i couldn't pass it up... now i wish i did.. Maybe i will get a better board and PSU for it someday.



Ion was just telling, sometimes Human Proteome Folding has error issues on some rigs. It's unrelated to the rig's stability. Try unchecking it on your Phenom in your device profiles, and see if it behaves batter.

And check your ram. Most OS corruptions I have dealt with are ram related.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Ion was just telling, sometimes Human Proteome Folding has error issues on some rigs. It's unrelated to the rig's stability. Try unchecking it on your Phenom in your device profiles, and see if it behaves batter.
> 
> And check your ram. Most OS corruptions I have dealt with are ram related.



i did that along time ago... I am going to switch the ram to my spare that i have and see if it fixes and get a new PSU (it uses a cheap OEM 300w) and put windows 7 64bit on it sometime.(don't want to mess with the pos)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I am currently in the process of gathering components for another i7 920 (DO) rig; as well as replacing my E8500 with a Xeon 3220
> This should help those numbers a bit -



Awesome!  The Xeon 3220 is basically a Q6600, right?  If so, 3.2-3.4ghz should be reasonably easy to obtain as long as you can keep it cool, Kentsfield quads run very hot (and apparently draw ~30w more than their Yorkfield equivalents.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 29, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!  The Xeon 3220 is basically a Q6600, right?  If so, 3.2-3.4ghz should be reasonably easy to obtain as long as you can keep it cool, Kentsfield quads run very hot (and apparently draw ~30w more than their Yorkfield equivalents.



Thanks Ion
We will see how well my Koolance 340 water block will be able to keep it cool~
I am hoping for somewhere between 3.2 and 3.5 GHZ.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Thanks Ion
> We will see how well my Koolance 340 water block will be able to keep it cool~
> I am hoping for somewhere between 3.2 and 3.5 GHZ.



That should be easy, I ran my Q6600 at 3ghz for a couple months on the stock cooler on an Asus P5K-E (P35).  Temps were reasonable (55c load), but could have been lower.  Even my $h1tty MSI P7N SLI Platinum took it to 3.3ghz with a Xigmatek HDT-S1283, so higher shouldn't be hard with a better board.  I'm confident I could have gotten mine to at least 3.6ghz on my P5K-E, at 3.3ghz the Q6600 only took 1.32v.  The Xeon CPUs are better binned AFAIK, so they should take lower voltages and run cooler


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2009)

Hopefully I will be able to let you know in a couple days


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/29/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,739,958
I'll take the blame, my output was ~4k (WCG) lower today than normal


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/29/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 1,739,958
> I'll take the blame, my output was ~4k (WCG) lower today than normal



no i7 today and no C2D neither.  Blame me if anything.  Just my QX.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/29/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 1,739,958
> I'll take the blame, my output was ~4k (WCG) lower today than normal



I'm having to turn off my Q9550 at nights until my ram comes in from RMA. Then i'm sending this set in as well, but that shouldn't stop me from crunching 24/7 on the Q9550.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 30, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm having to turn off my Q9550 at nights until my ram comes in from RMA. Then i'm sending this set in as well, but that shouldn't stop me from crunching 24/7 on the Q9550.



i have lost 2 crunchers, the screen of the atom of my mum, died 2 days ago.
my 5000+ x2 is off the net, because my buddy cant steal wlan anymore
he now has to buy himself one first


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 1, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i have lost 2 crunchers, the screen of the atom of my mum, died 2 days ago.
> my 5000+ x2 is off the net, because my buddy cant steal wlan anymore
> he now has to buy himself one first



Wlan wut?

I know of LAN WAN MAN etc..... whats WLAN? I have networking certs and I am not sure what you are trying to say.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Wlan wut?
> 
> I know of LAN WAN MAN etc..... whats WLAN? I have networking certs and I am not sure what you are trying to say.



W(ireless)LAN


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> W(ireless)LAN



Wifi LAN then 

I was thinking he meant Wifi LAN but I can't bust his balls if you answer WileE 

On a side note I am going to a pub shortly to watch the big game.... Its going to be awesome.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> W(ireless)LAN



correct. is it only a denglisch term?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Wifi LAN then
> 
> I was thinking he meant Wifi LAN but I can't bust his balls if you answer WileE "laugh"



lol. Sorry for stealing your thunder.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 1, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> correct. is it only a denglisch term?



I knew what you meant... My laptop says Wlan... Like when i push the button to turn it off it says "Wlan is disabled"


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 11/30/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,795,460
A bit better!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I knew what you meant... My laptop says Wlan... Like when i push the button to turn it off it says "Wlan is disabled"



seems the logical short version of "wireless lan",or?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 1, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i have lost 2 crunchers, the screen of the atom of my mum, died 2 days ago.
> my 5000+ x2 is off the net, because my buddy cant steal wlan anymore
> he now has to buy himself one first



Wow! the atom died? Can you still RMA it? My 4200+ (939) is acting up... Oh, and i use the wlan term as well. 


Edit: lol, just seen he was busting your balls! hehehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 1, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> seems the logical short version of "wireless lan",or?



I think it seems logical.. but that could just be that i am used to it and am a teen that shortens almost everything (when texting)


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think it seems logical.. but that could just be that i am used to it and am a teen that shortens almost everything (when texting)


I hate it when people speak in text. Quit butchering the language, assholes!!!!!!!!!!!! :shadedshu

If you speak in text, do me a giant favor, and kick yourself in the balls as hard as you can.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 1, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow! the atom died? Can you still RMA it? My 4200+ (939) is acting up... Oh, and i use the wlan term as well.
> Edit: lol, just seen he was busting your balls! hehehe


its not even half a year old. i believe the plug from the screen, was ripped out, system booted normal, you heard the sound etc. but screen was white, with a few thin multicolored stripes
i believe she can, its an asus eee
my mum nearly collapsed
whats up with your x2? dou you feel the mysterious SOI degradation?



p_o_s_pc said:


> I think it seems logical.. but that could just be that i am used to it and am a teen that shortens almost everything (when texting)



its a standard terminology here. no one knows "wi-fi"
but we dont say "kabelloses internet", we say "internet über W-Lan"
its anglicanized!


----------



## hat (Dec 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I hate it when people speak in text. Quit butchering the language, assholes!!!!!!!!!!!! :shadedshu
> 
> If you speak in text, do me a giant favor, and kick yourself in the balls as hard as you can.



While I hate it when people speak in text (I hate it so much that I don't even do so when making up a text... gah), I don't see what's wrong with wlan. It's just adding another word (wireless) on to the already existing acronym LAN: Local Area Network


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 1, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its not even half a year old. i believe the plug from the screen, was ripped out, system booted normal, you heard the sound etc. but screen was white, with a few thin multicolored stripes
> i believe she can, its an asus eee
> my mum nearly collapsed
> whats up with your x2? *do you feel the mysterious SOI degradation?*



I believe the wafer was made on a monday!...  Naw.. It was a good chip in it day.. but probably to much voltage in the past.. hehehe It's on an old ASUS nforce4 board. I've set it back to stock.

@Wile E
FYI WLAN is the proper acronym, cause Wikipedia says so!   (Just joke'n with you don't hate!..lol)


----------



## hat (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, or a Saturday...

I think that board I had that cooked when I overclocked my phenom was made either early Monday morning or late Saturday night close to closing time...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 1, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I believe the wafer was made on a monday!...  Naw.. It was a good chip in it day.. but probably to much voltage in the past.. hehehe It's on an old ASUS nforce4 board. I've set it back to stock.
> 
> @Wile E
> FYI *WLAN is the proper acronym*, cause Wikipedia says so!   (Just joke'n with you don't hate!..lol)



We all know it, its just a great opportunity mess with a guy's head that smokes a ton of cannabis. Velvet is a cool guy though, I was just playin around with him. He has got pretty good WCG points I might add. 

BTW The Saints crushed the Patriots. I was hoping for a competitive game.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 1, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> We all know it, its just a great opportunity mess with a guy's head that smokes a ton of cannabis. Velvet is a cool guy though, I was just playin around with him. He has got pretty good WCG points I might add.
> 
> BTW The Saints crushed the Patriots. I was hoping for a competitive game.



you cant mess with my head, that didnt even was in the capabilities of the most heavy Acid-Freaks i know. I just dont knew, what you wanted from me

How you talk, Count Daedalus,oh my!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 1, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you cant mess with my head, that didnt even was in the capabilities of the most heavy Acid-Freaks i know. I just dont knew, what you wanted from me
> 
> How you talk, Count Daedalus,oh my!



I can't fool you, I bet you have DD-WRT running on your router as we speak.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 1, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I can't fool you, I bet you have DD-WRT running on your router as we speak.



i dont have, but a buddy once pointed out to me, one could "flash" a linux to most routers. i just never attempted it.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2009)

hat said:


> While I hate it when people speak in text (I hate it so much that I don't even do so when making up a text... gah), I don't see what's wrong with wlan. It's just adding another word (wireless) on to the already existing acronym LAN: Local Area Network



I wasn't referring to wlan, or in this context. I was just ranting in general. I have a girl at work that actually SPEAKS in text, and I hate it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 1, 2009)

hat said:


> Yeah, or a Saturday...
> 
> I think that board I had that cooked when I overclocked my phenom was made either early Monday morning or late Saturday night close to closing time...







DaedalusHelios said:


> *We all know it*, its just a great opportunity mess with a guy's head that smokes a ton of cannabis. Velvet is a cool guy though, I was just playin around with him. He has got pretty good WCG points I might add.
> 
> BTW The Saints crushed the Patriots. I was hoping for a competitive game.



I was just having fun myself.. lol I seen the text thing so i had to put the FYI... lol and the reference Wikipedia..lol You know.. If it's on wikipedia it's got to be true!... lol


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/1/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,632,267
Over a 150K drop


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

ouch! what happened people?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2009)

No idea 
My output is up ~4-5k from yesterday, so it's not my fault


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 2, 2009)

My x2 3800 machine has been down for almost 2 weeks. The psu died overnight and the replacement came after I had left town for Thanksgiving.  Finally got it installed this evening and it's back crunching 100%. Not a lot of ppd, but it helps.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 2, 2009)

I didn't have any problems although my production for today was down 2.8K from yesterday and looks like it's just within my averages. Considering that TPU was down over 163K I won't claim any responsibility.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

My #'s are a bit low today, but should stabilize with all three rigs back online


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 2, 2009)

One of my athlon mp 2200+ is down... damn the luck..


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2009)

Good to hear CP
My numbers were down today as I had two power outages this morning; and I replaced my E8500 with the Xeon 3220 I got. So that rig was down for cleaning and hooking-up the watercooling. Now I will see what difference the 3220 makes against the E8500 when it comes to crunching~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Good to hear CP
> My numbers were down today as I had two power outages this morning; and I replaced my E8500 with the Xeon 3220 I got. So that rig was down for cleaning and hooking-up the watercooling. Now I will see what difference the 3220 makes against the E8500 when it comes to crunching~



Yeah so far the rig has been running two full days.  I've had downtime as I'm currently working on my undervolting   stock at 1.035v load and going, lower


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/2/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,748,841
Better


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/3/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,893,692
Almost 1.9 million!  
2 million *is* within reach!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 12/3/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 1,893,692
> Almost 1.9 million!
> 2 million *is* within reach!



All three rigs back up as of yesterday.  Hopefully its for good this time!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/4/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,735,020
Let's see those numbers going back up  
I think yesterday must have just been unusual and a ton of WUs got validated, it was 150K higher for us as a team than normal and 15k higher than normal for me


----------



## HammerON (Dec 5, 2009)

Doing what I can. Had one i7 rig down for several hours as I replaced the CM V8 with the Noctua beast
Temps have gone down 10 degrees while crunching at the same oc (3.8 GHz).
I should have another i7 rig up and running by the end of next week. Just waiting on mb, psu and ram~


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2009)

Awesome HammerON!   
Will this be a 920 or 860 rig?
And do you plan on OCing it?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 5, 2009)

I like the 920 (DO) and I have it sitting right here waiting for the rest of the rig to show-up

I like oc them to around 3.7 to 3.8 GHz. Temps stay around 58 degrees celcius.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

So hammer, with that new i7 rig, how many rigs you have now crunching?  You moving up bro, I lost count 


BTW guys, after a restart due to power outages, I forgot to start BOINC on my i7 till just an hour or so ago


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/5/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,738,458
Better than yesterday!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

good job everyone, we'll be at 1.8 mil in no time


----------



## HammerON (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> So hammer, with that new i7 rig, how many rigs you have now crunching?  You moving up bro, I lost count
> 
> 
> BTW guys, after a restart due to power outages, I forgot to start BOINC on my i7 till just an hour or so ago



3 i7 rigs and the Xeon 3220 (working nicely at 3.2 GHz and staying at 46 degrees celcius or lower)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome, that's a lot of points potential!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

HammerON said:


> 3 i7 rigs and the Xeon 3220 (working nicely at 3.2 GHz and staying at 46 degrees celcius or lower)



Now that's what I call an arsenal


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/6/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,804,626
1.8 million!  
Good job with the prediction CP!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/7/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,782,579
Almost 1.8 million!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/8/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,892,758
Almost *1.9 million*!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

See what happens when my rigs are back at full force 

we had a few people get rigs going, sure that's the difference.     Good job everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2009)

Lets see if we can get 2 million tomorrow!  It isn't an unreasonable proposition IMO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

Sure ain't.  I have a and mobo waitig for CPU.   I have another board/ram on the way.   Both thanks to the awesome members of TPU    Thats eight more cores right around the corner


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sure ain't.  I have a and mobo waitig for CPU.   I have another board/ram on the way.   Both thanks to the awesome members of TPU    Thats eight more cores right around the corner



Awesome!  Another i7, or a DP Yorkfield?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!  Another i7, or a DP Yorkfield?



both amd's.  Both quads, just don't know which ones yet. I'll need two buy both CPU's.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> both amd's.  Both quads, just don't know which ones yet. I'll need two buy both CPU's.



Oh.  I assumed it was 1 rig 

I've heard the Athlon II X4s are good, they are cheap @ $100, overclock decently to ~3.4ghz on Xigmatek S1283 coolers, and don't run too hot.  Not as good of PPD/mhz as Yorkfield, but ~$50 cheaper than the cheapest Yorkfield, and overclock better to boot.  Only downside is the higher power consumption.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2009)

bad news my main rig is dead. The PSU and mbo are both dead.Found the pin on mobo and PSU both burnt. I tested the PSU on another rig. It started and ran for a few secondeds then shuts off. The board won't even post at all(tested with another PSU)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> bad news my main rig is dead. The PSU and mbo are both dead.Found the pin on mobo and PSU both burnt. I tested the PSU on another rig. It started and ran for a few secondeds then shuts off. The board won't even post at all(tested with another PSU)



Ouch 
Can you RMA the PSU/mobo?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Ouch
> Can you RMA the PSU/mobo?


nope. I have glued a heatsink to the MOSFETS on the board that can't be removed  and the PSU is alittle over a year old(by about 15days)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Oh.  I assumed it was 1 rig
> 
> I've heard the Athlon II X4s are good, they are cheap @ $100, overclock decently to ~3.4ghz on Xigmatek S1283 coolers, and don't run too hot.  Not as good of PPD/mhz as Yorkfield, but ~$50 cheaper than the cheapest Yorkfield, and overclock better to boot.  Only downside is the higher power consumption.



Yeah, I might get one of those, but one of them might become my main rig so I will get a 965 or something.1



p_o_s_pc said:


> bad news my main rig is dead. The PSU and mbo are both dead.Found the pin on mobo and PSU both burnt. I tested the PSU on another rig. It started and ran for a few secondeds then shuts off. The board won't even post at all(tested with another PSU)



Hey, I have a 790GX board bro.  I can send it for shipping only.  Its a board I got of Crazyeyesreaper.  I was going to use it, but I got a deal on a good am2+ mobo which I rather use.  He sent it to me for shipping, I can do the same for you bro.  PM me to discuss this.   IT's a ASROCK mobo BTW.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, I might get one of those, but one of them might become my main rig so I will get a 965 or something.1
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I have a 790GX board bro.  I can send it for shipping only.  Its a board I got of Crazyeyesreaper.  I was going to use it, but I got a deal on a good am2+ mobo which I rather use.  He sent it to me for shipping, I can do the same for you bro.  PM me to discuss this.   IT's a ASROCK mobo BTW.


wow that would be great. If you can hold it till Xmas I will snach that up.But ATM i am broke(had to buy something for the GF to get her off my back)


[Ion] said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Any ideas for a replacement mobo/PSU?
> Maybe a Corsair VX550 and an MSI K9A2 Platinum (not too expensive used), which would allow you to upgrade to 4 8800GTs later if funds permitted it



I have considered that but don't think i will do it as i have another board on the way for another P4 rig that will let me run another 2 8800GT's. As for the PSU i'm not sure what i want to get yet. Thinkning PC power and cooling or another reliable brand..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wow that would be great. If you can hold it till Xmas I will snach that up.But ATM i am broke(had to buy something for the GF to get her off my back)
> 
> 
> I have considered that but don't think i will do it as i have another board on the way for another P4 rig that will let me run another 2 8800GT's. As for the PSU i'm not sure what i want to get yet. Thinkning PC power and cooling or another reliable brand..



Heres what I can do for you Tim.  Are you still in a hurry for the SLI bridge?  I can send them both together when I get paid on the weekend.  Right now Im just very short on cash.  If you can wait till about next week I'll send both, the SLI bridge and the board.  I don't have a spare PSU though, sorry 


Thing right now is I'm carless bro, I'm in such a hassle to get to USPS it's not even funny. I just really don't have a way of getting there.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Heres what I can do for you Tim.  Are you still in a hurry for the SLI bridge?  I can send them both together when I get paid on the weekend.  Right now Im just very short on cash.  If you can wait till about next week I'll send both, the SLI bridge and the board.  I don't have a spare PSU though, sorry
> 
> 
> Thing right now is I'm carless bro, I'm in such a hassle to get to USPS it's not even funny. I just really don't have a way of getting there.



Not in a rush for the bridge at all(as the board i was going to use it on is dead) You can take your time on it as i won't have a PSU till around Xmas(unless i take the OCZ PSU out of the other cruncher) so when ever you can get there its cool with me. And when Xmas comes around and i get the money i will be sure to hit you up with it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Not in a rush for the bridge at all(as the board i was going to use it on is dead) You can take your time on it as i won't have a PSU till around Xmas(unless i take the OCZ PSU out of the other cruncher) so when ever you can get there its cool with me. And when Xmas comes around and i get the money i will be sure to hit you up with it



bro, no money needed.   I just said shipping for now because I'm broke.  Once I have the money no prupose to give it to me bro.  Just paying it forward like many people have done so for me      And thats a message from the Captain!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro, no money needed.   I just said shipping for now because I'm broke.  Once I have the money no prupose to give it to me bro.  Just paying it forward like many people have done so for me      And thats a message from the Captain!



thats kind of you bro  people have helped me here so much I don't know how to thank them.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2009)

That's very generous of you CP!

@p_o_s:  I really wish I could help you out somehow for replacement parts, but I'm broke as well and I'm trying to save up for a new PSU/VGA cooler ATM, and the spare parts I have (DDR2 RAM, IDE HDD, another LGA 775 CPU) probably wouldn't be much good for you.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> That's very generous of you CP!
> 
> @p_o_s:  I really wish I could help you out somehow for replacement parts, but I'm broke as well and I'm trying to save up for a new PSU/VGA cooler ATM, and the spare parts I have (DDR2 RAM, IDE HDD, another LGA 775 CPU) probably wouldn't be much good for you.



+1 that is generous of you CP thanks alot bro 

@ion YGPM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats kind of you bro  people have helped me here so much I don't know how to thank them.



I can say the same, that's why I help out too  



[Ion] said:


> That's very generous of you CP!
> 
> @p_o_s:  I really wish I could help you out somehow for replacement parts, but I'm broke as well and I'm trying to save up for a new PSU/VGA cooler ATM, and the spare parts I have (DDR2 RAM, IDE HDD, another LGA 775 CPU) probably wouldn't be much good for you.



Thanks ION, means  alot to know that my efforts are being recognized.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 9, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Oh.  I assumed it was 1 rig
> 
> I've heard the Athlon II X4s are good, they are cheap @ $100, overclock decently to ~3.4ghz on Xigmatek S1283 coolers, and don't run too hot.  Not as good of PPD/mhz as Yorkfield, but ~$50 cheaper than the cheapest Yorkfield, and overclock better to boot.  Only downside is the higher power consumption.



I agree that the Athlon II X4s are good as I have a Athlon II X4 630 that is cooled by a Xigmatek Dark Knight-S1283V. So far I have only gone up to 3.2GHz. Had decent temps and probably could have gone higher. I went back to stock while troubleshooting video problems that I think have been fixed. Had nothing to do with the OC.

For the price I'd bet you can't find a better quad than the Athlon II X4 620.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I agree that the Athlon II X4s are good as I have a Athlon II X4 630 that is cooled by a Xigmatek Dark Knight-S1283V. So far I have only gone up to 3.2GHz. Had decent temps and probably could have gone higher. I went back to stock while troubleshooting video problems that I think have been fixed. Had nothing to do with the OC.
> 
> For the price I'd bet you can't find a better quad than the Athlon II X4 620.



You can't beat it.  Quad for $100 free shipping on the egg, at least last time I checked.  Don't get much better than that.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nope. I have glued a heatsink to the MOSFETS on the board that can't be removed  and the PSU is alittle over a year old(by about 15days)



Try some non-residue electronic contact cleaner to remove the glued on heatsinks. You can find some at an auto parts store. Sometimes it's marketed as Mass Air Sensor or MAF cleaner.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Try some non-residue electronic contact cleaner to remove the glued on heatsinks. You can find some at an auto parts store. Sometimes it's marketed as Mass Air Sensor or MAF cleaner.



if that fails:
i would suggest an oven, at lower degrees, to heat it up


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if that fails:
> i would suggest an oven, at lower degrees, to heat it up





Wile E said:


> Try some non-residue electronic contact cleaner to remove the glued on heatsinks. You can find some at an auto parts store. Sometimes it's marketed as Mass Air Sensor or MAF cleaner.



thanks guys. But i'm not going to bother with it. I salvaged the PSU so that is being tested right now (if it works then it stays in my dedicated cruncher then i get a new one for main rig) and CP has the board covered for me... Would anyone like somepics of the board?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks guys. But i'm not going to bother with it. I salvaged the PSU so that is being tested right now (if it works then it stays in my dedicated cruncher then i get a new one for main rig) and CP has the board covered for me... Would anyone like somepics of the board?



Sure?  So what exactly went wrong with it?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/9/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,744,207
It seems like today was just a low day in general   Maybe a lot of WUs are still pending validation?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Sure?  So what exactly went wrong with it?



the post can be found here I posted in the wrong thread 
that should answer you


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 10, 2009)

Nevermind just checked the numbers.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/10/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,824,508
Up above 1.8 million again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Good job everyone, heck of a day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Guys, I have my QX9650 crunching for someone else now to give them a boost for the contest before it's over. So TEAM TPU will not be hurt, only me


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/10/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,943,731
And above 1.9 million!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/11/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,754,711
Lower again, but still 1 3/4 million!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/11/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,844,059
Excellent work everyone!  

Note:  These are yesterday's numbers, delayed until now because of "issues"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

meant to update it last night since I saw you didn't, but it slipped right by me 

on the other hand, amazing job everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> meant to update it last night since I saw you didn't, but it slipped right by me
> 
> on the other hand, amazing job everyone



I kept checking it; WCG didn't get around to last-night's update until this morning.  Apparently issues with their servers, at the time that it updated this morning it said 37 hours since last team update (which is about on par considering it didn't update last night)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't feel so bad after all


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/11/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,880,461
Excellent work everyone, almost 1.9 million!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

chicka chicka yeah!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/11/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,915,470
Over 1.9 million everyone!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 16, 2009)

Numbers are looking better~
Good job crunchers


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/16/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,789,094
Great work team!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 17, 2009)

Just added another i7 to my Crunching, its my i7 HTPC in my living room. I figured an i7 920 would be overkill for a HTPC, so I will put it to use.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

That's the spirit!    That should be another 3k at least of PPD


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Just added another i7 to my Crunching, its my i7 HTPC in my living room. I figured an i7 920 would be overkill for a HTPC, so I will put it to use.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's the spirit!    That should be another 3k at least of PPD



I went ahead and put it on my last i7 in my apartment for 24/7 too. I can do this in the cold months since it has been getting seriously cold. I only have three i7 rigs. My fourth rig that crunches is a Pentium D 930 that isn't OC'ed with a 7100gs.  Some of you guys must have 20 i7's looking at the WCG points you guys have.

I figure I might make a little difference to our team score. I might start folding too if it gets any colder around here. 

BTW should I OC these i7 920's? I still haven't learned the basics on i7 OC'ing. Using a X48 to OC was complicated enough.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I went ahead and put it on my last i7 in my apartment for 24/7 too. I can do this in the cold months since it has been getting seriously cold. I only have three i7 rigs. My fourth rig that crunches is a Pentium D 930 that isn't OC'ed with a 7100gs.  Some of you guys must have 20 i7's looking at the WCG points you guys have.
> 
> I figure I might make a little difference to our team score. I might start folding too if it gets any colder around here.
> 
> BTW should I OC these i7 920's? I still haven't learned the basics on i7 OC'ing. Using a X48 to OC was complicated enough.



Actually, I only have 3 i7's. They are just overclocked and well configured for WCG. I would overclock them for sure. If you're more comfortable with a mild overclock at first, that's easy. You should be able to overclock all of those 920's to 3.0-3.2 w/o even a bump in voltage. Just raise the BCLK slightly to 150 and test. For more info on overclocking these chips, there is an entire thread dedicated to that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Our pie chart is getting re arranged with new pie eaters


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Our pie chart is getting re arranged with new pie eaters



Which is just frickin' awesome!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, I only have 3 i7's. They are just overclocked and well configured for WCG. I would overclock them for sure. If you're more comfortable with a mild overclock at first, that's easy. *You should be able to overclock all of those 920's to 3.0-3.2 w/o even a bump in voltage. Just raise the BCLK slightly to 150 and test. For more info on overclocking these chips, there is an entire thread dedicated to that.*




*Done. Thanks man. *Whenever I enter a new platform(new to me atleast) I am a little reluctant to OC at first. I have aftermarket cooling on all my i7's so I shouldn't worry though.  Not to mention my apartment temp is 65 degrees so OC'ing far on air should be easy even on i7's. I am just a little ignorant of the tweaks and they are 3 different boards too. My hours are cut at work, so I have plenty of time to tweak it further though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure is Paul, I love seeing new members stepping up and hiring homers


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Our pie chart is getting re arranged with new pie eaters



I'm pretty happy about that, I've managed to snag pie the last 2 days and I'm hoping I can tonight as well


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2009)

Good Job on the pie everybody!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

What mindweaver said


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/17/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,849,032
Over 1.8 million!  
Let's see if we can do 1.9 million tomorrow!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

great job everyone


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

congrats everyone 1.9mill is in reach

btw i love this X2 240 it is tearing the WUs up faster then i would have thought it would


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> congrats everyone 1.9mill is in reach
> 
> btw i love this X2 240 it is tearing the WUs up faster then i would have thought it would



Awesome, do you have a PPD estimate yet?  My ~1000 PPD estimate is only so accurate


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 18, 2009)

Guys,

Im currently upgrading my rigs to Windows 7 Ultimate. My rigs at work are crunchin...but not able to report WU as its my routine network password change time and I have to update my changed password on all rigs manually one at a time.

So my numbers will be low for a couple of days.

Step on the gas Fellas!! Keep crunchin!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, do you have a PPD estimate yet?  My ~1000 PPD estimate is only so accurate



I haven't checked yet but i'm sure your about right. whats the best way to check it? Most of the time i just look at my average and see how much its gone up but i can't do that because i also added a E1500 at the same time


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I haven't checked yet but i'm sure your about right. whats the best way to check it? Most of the time i just look at my average and see how much its gone up but i can't do that because i also added a E1500 at the same time



My Stats -> device statistics. click on a host, to reveal the daily averages


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 18, 2009)

Or show your hosts on Free-DC. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=109152


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, do you have a PPD estimate yet?  My ~1000 PPD estimate is only so accurate



ATM it is about 900ppd but i haven't had the rig crunching a full day yet since putting the 240 in. So i'm sure 1000ppd is in reach


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ATM it is about 900ppd but i haven't had the rig crunching a full day yet since putting the 240 in. So i'm sure 1000ppd is in reach



Awesome, good luck!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/17/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,788,981
Not bad at all!


----------



## Duxx (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm out for christmas break...  I didn't see any reason to bring my rig home which weighs a ton only to have my step dad turn it off after i leave.  I'll still have my moms rig going but thats not a whole bunch,  I haven't left dont worry guys, ill be back full come the first of the year.  Hope you guys keep the pedal to the metal til then!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I'm out for christmas break...  I didn't see any reason to bring my rig home which weighs a ton only to have my step dad turn it off after i leave.  I'll still have my moms rig going but thats not a whole bunch,  I haven't left dont worry guys, ill be back full come the first of the year.  Hope you guys keep the pedal to the metal til then!



Understandable, I think I'll have almost all of my rigs off from Wednesday until early January


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Understandable, I think I'll have almost all of my rigs off from Wednesday until early January



don't worry my rigs still will be going 24/7. why don't you leave yours run?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 19, 2009)

I will if my roommate agrees.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't worry my rigs still will be going 24/7. why don't you leave yours run?



We're going out of town (West Kentucky ), and my parents would give me hell if I left the computers on.  I might try just leaving the laptop on because it gets good PPD but is silent and only uses ~35w, but the Q9400, E6550, and both of the Pentium Ms are probably going to be offline.  At least I think the Q6600 should be up most of the time (I don't think my friend is going anywhere)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> We're going out of town (West Kentucky ), and my parents would give me hell if I left the computers on.  I might try just leaving the laptop on because it gets good PPD but is silent and only uses ~35w, but the Q9400, E6550, and both of the Pentium Ms are probably going to be offline.  At least I think the Q6600 should be up most of the time (I don't think my friend is going anywhere)



why don't you stop off in ohio and visit me  enjoy your trip. I'm not sure if i'm going anyplace but if i do i will try to leave all my rigs on.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/19/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,699,540


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks as though our numbers may be going down through the holiday break/season. I will keep my rigs crunching~


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 20, 2009)

Chomes,

What happened?? Why are ur numbers on the downward trend??:shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Chomes,
> 
> What happened?? Why are ur numbers on the downward trend??:shadedshu



I have no idea what's wrong with him, his numbers have been under 2k/day for the past 2 weeks, and are unfortunately under 1k/day most of the time 
Still, he contributed a massive amount of points in a very short period of time


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/19/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,866,457
Following every low day comes a higher one


----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW ~ finally reached 20,000







The three i7's:
5,473
6,024
5,320

And the Xeon:
3,317


----------



## Flak (Dec 21, 2009)

Damn, nice.  and I hate you all at the same time....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

HammerON said:


> WOW ~ finally reached 20,000
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091221/Capture028744.jpg
> 
> ...



  Great job hammer.   You've came a long way my friend


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 21, 2009)

Flak said:


> Damn, nice.  and I hate you all at the same time....



Grab that combo I'm offering and you'll have no reason to hate.


----------



## Flak (Dec 21, 2009)

I feel like I'm being stalked, lol


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm going to have a huge drop in PPD for a while; I'm setting up folding vm's on my 2 best quads to help hold off the HWC team.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> I'm going to have a huge drop in PPD for a while; I'm setting up folding vm's on my 2 best quads to help hold off the HWC team.



As long as the PPD stays with TPU, regardless of if it is WCG or F@H I don't have a problem 
And considering that HWC is our biggest (only?) threat in either project, I think it makes sense to try and resist the looming overtake


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/21/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,852,668
Excellent work team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> I'm going to have a huge drop in PPD for a while; I'm setting up folding vm's on my 2 best quads to help hold off the HWC team.



No problem bro, that's appreciated man 



[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 12/21/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 1,852,668
> Excellent work team!



Great day everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/21/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,836,940
Excellent work team! 1.8 million!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

slightly lower, but no big deal.  If you feel bad because we went down from yesterday, think that two months ago we were struggling to keep above 1.4-1.5 million.  Great job everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 24, 2009)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 12/21/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,822,390
Excellent work team! 1.8 million again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

damn, just noticed my i7 did 5.4K Points yesterday   only at 3.7 GHz!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn, just noticed my i7 did 5.4K Points yesterday   only at 3.7 GHz!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091224/Capture285.jpg



 thats some great points there. How do you make it so you can see that stuff?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't remember exactly.  I know it's sone through the WCG site, you have to set it so that it shows your hosts.  Search how to do it, shouldn't be hard to find.  I'm posting from the phone.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't remember exactly.  I know it's sone through the WCG site, you have to set it so that it shows your hosts.  Search how to do it, shouldn't be hard to find.  I'm posting from the phone.



i will look for it.  i have posted from my Itouch alot(almost same as Iphone) and i know its a pain in the ass sometimes


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2009)

In WCG go to Profile and then at the bottom is a little tick box that you can check that states "show hosts"; or something like that .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

Here you go Tim, just elaborating a bit on Hammers post 

WCG>Profile>Show Hosts (check it)  It might take a couple of updates to start showing.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2009)

I was going to show a screeny, but there was some info in there I didn't want public


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I was going to show a screeny, but there was some info in there I didn't want public



email?  Don't bother me really


----------



## msgclb (Dec 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> email?  Don't bother me really



I hope not!

While you're doing that be sure to include your country.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Forgot ION was out on vacation so here we go.


12/22 - 1,836,940
12/23 - 1,822,390
12/24 - 1,735,162
12/25 - 1,811,794
12/26 - 1,709,881
12/27 - 1,766,384

six day average of 1,780,425    Not bad ladies, not bad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 12/28/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,885,602 



Amazing day everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Statistics Last Updated: 12/29/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,959,256 



OMFG, GREAT JOB TEAM.  SUPER PROUD OF YOU'LL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

wow great job team  lets see 2,000,000 soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wow great job team  lets see 2,000,000 soon



You'll gonna have to back me up.  I have lost my most powerful cruncher, forever!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You'll gonna have to back me up.  I have lost my most powerful cruncher, forever!



 what happened to your i7? 

looks like i am going to have to upgrade after all 

don't worry i will be switching PSUs and adding another dual to the mix tomorrow before i leave. I will wait for UPS to get there asses here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what happened to your i7?
> 
> looks like i am going to have to upgrade after all
> 
> don't worry i will be switching PSUs and adding another dual to the mix tomorrow before i leave. I will wait for UPS to get there asses here



I am no longer a proud owner of an i7 dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I am no longer a proud owner of an i7 dude



I'm sorry bro  atleast you still have a QX


----------



## KieX (Dec 30, 2009)

how did you kill the golden i7?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

No, the i7 didn't die   I got rid of it.  Gonna focus on my AMD build next.


----------



## KieX (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh!
How good are the AMD's for crunching?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

KieX said:


> Oh!
> How good are the AMD's for crunching?



about as good as the C2Q QX and Q chips.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

KieX said:


> Oh!
> How good are the AMD's for crunching?





p_o_s_pc said:


> about as good as the C2Q QX and Q chips.



That seems about right.  Well I'm getting the rig in my specs.  At 3.4 Ghz should put out better numbers than the QX at 3.0 Ghz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That seems about right.  Well I'm getting the rig in my specs.  At 3.4 Ghz should put out better numbers than the QX at 3.0 Ghz.



the AMD should put out ~2kPPD and the Intel  ~1.9k
the AMDs are just a tad slower


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> No, the i7 didn't die   I got rid of it.  Gonna focus on my AMD build next.



you got the same disease that paulieg had. this chip must have been cursed, it forces its owner to resell it, even tho its golden

you will miss it CP!
no AMD can give you that much E-Peen, that an i7 gives you... as long as didnt own a really badass Server setup. got the 24 core amd-box?

EDIT: nooo!! you got you a lame 965! thats a downgrade,thats for sure! (as long as you dont game intensively)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you got the same disease that paulieg had. this chip must have been cursed, it forces its owner to resell it, even tho its golden
> 
> you will miss it CP!
> no AMD can give you that much E-Peen, that an i7 gives you... as long as didnt own a really badass Server setup. got the 24 core amd-box?



I will miss it, but I was just un happy with the platform itself.  Seemed a little buggy and glitchy, but not pointing fingers.  I'm going back to my roots, where I feel at home


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will miss it, but I was just un happy with the platform itself.  Seemed a little buggy and glitchy, but not pointing fingers.  I'm going back to my roots, where I feel at home



how would you define "buggy" and "glitchy"?... now we talk!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how would you define "buggy" and "glitchy"?... now we talk!



Well at least with EVGA's they seem to like killing their own RAM slots.  little gltiches here nad there.  Like I said, I'm not pointing fingers, I think although I had a great bencher/cpu, I just got unlucky with this rig.  It's given me lots of issues.


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 30, 2009)

do i see 2 million  points coming !?!?!?!?? or is it just my imagination


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well at least with EVGA's they seem to like killing their own RAM slots.  little gltiches here nad there.  Like I said, I'm not pointing fingers, I think although I had a great bencher/cpu, I just got unlucky with this rig.  It's given me lots of issues.



i never had a dead slot. never.
but i killed a few ballistix, and a heap of boards and a few vgas
i once had a ballistik, which, strangely enough, had a damaged SPD
i flashed the other stick to it, and it began to work again, after it didnt did anything due to a severe crash


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i never had a dead slot. never.
> but i killed a few ballistix, and a heap of boards and a few vgas
> i once had a ballistik, which, strangely enough, had a damaged SPD
> i flashed the other stick to it, and it began to work again, after it didnt did anything due to a severe crash



You've never owned X58 though?  Seems like ASUS and EVGA boards have that issue a lot.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You've never owned X58 though?  Seems like ASUS and EVGA boards have that issue a lot.



no?^^ im poor!


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 30, 2009)

hey KieX, r all those points u r getting just with 1 quad core?


----------



## KieX (Dec 30, 2009)

BraveSoul said:


> hey KieX, r all those points u r getting just with 1 quad core?



For the most part yeah. Of my current 30k points only 2k are from the macbook. Free-DC seems to be always a little behind, but this Quad is doing roughly 2700ppd per day


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 31, 2009)

KieX said:


> For the most part yeah. Of my current 30k points only 2k are from the macbook. Free-DC seems to be always a little behind, but this Quad is doing roughly 2700ppd per day


yeah i c that ,, u moving up fast,, wierd,, i thought phenomII quads were similar to core2quads,, i got mine clocked at 3.3ghz and it only pushes out 1k a day


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 31, 2009)

BraveSoul said:


> yeah i c that ,, u moving up fast,, wierd,, i thought phenomII quads were similar to core2quads,, i got mine clocked at 3.3ghz and it only pushes out 1k a day



Boinc manager preference is set to 100% ? something wrong my q6600@3000mhz give me 2000ppd


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 31, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Boinc manager preference is set to 100% ? something wrong my q6600@3000mhz give me 2000ppd


yep 100% running second day straight,, get around 1000 points in a day.. clocked it to 3.6 will c what happens,,,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2009)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/30/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,842,442 *

Great job team, still a healthy 1.84 million


----------



## Wile E (Dec 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well at least with EVGA's they seem to like killing their own RAM slots.  little gltiches here nad there.  Like I said, I'm not pointing fingers, I think although I had a great bencher/cpu, I just got unlucky with this rig.  It's given me lots of issues.



Should've bought the Gigabyte board.

And who are you kidding? It was sell the computer or have no car. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Should've bought the Gigabyte board.
> 
> And who are you kidding? It was sell the computer or have no car. lol.



I didn't sell it, I traded it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 12/31/09 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,776,798 

Guess the holidays are kickin' our butts with the #'s.  Sure lotta rigs are offline.  Happy new year TPU, it's an honor been part of the team and most of all your captain


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Happy new year TPU, it's an honor been part of the team and most of all your captain



A BIG Happy New Year to our Captain and all of the WCG/F@H team members!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> A BIG Happy New Year to our Captain and all of the WCG/F@H team members!!!



Thanks Buck, you're a great person, I am very glad you are part of TPU too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/1/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [15 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,778,018 

What's going on guys? Still passed out from new years eve and forgot to put the rigs to crunch or something?


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 1/1/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [15 hour(s) ago]
> 
> TechPowerUp!  	 1,778,018
> 
> What's going on guys? Still passed out from new years eve and forgot to put the rigs to crunch or something?



My internet has been down, and the 3G modem drivers keep crashing. Hopefully Monday I can sort it all out, as I will not be working then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> My internet has been down, and the 3G modem drivers keep crashing. Hopefully Monday I can sort it all out, as I will not be working then.



I've also been down an i7 for a few days now.  However, the drop in numbers is pretty big lately.  Who else is slacking?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2010)

I will admit that I had my main i7 rig down at different times over the last couple days as I have been playing with my new BFG GTX 275 OC. I added it to my EVGA GTX 275 OC and have been benching:







Man ~ I love how well the GTX 275 overclocks

Anyways, I am done "playing" and back to full-time crunching on main rig.
I did have some problems with my i7 and Asus Rampage II Gene. It had been crunching at 3.8 GHz for a while, but two days ago it started to blue screen and then re-start. So I have backed it down to regular clocks for the moment. I want to see what type of numbers I get with an i7 920 at normal clocks. So far it appears to be keeping up pretty well.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 2, 2010)

I have been full steam ahead other than when I am doing L4D2. I am aiming for 10 million points. 

Building for another rig after may paycheck clears and my parts coming in. A mini-ITX LGA1156 rig is coming soon to back up my 3 i7 920's and Core 2 Duo rig.

I may have some blade servers running WCG temporarily, but I am not sure when they will be coming in. Dual Quad Xeons(not i7's sadly), but *what OS runs WCG with tons of ECC RAM most efficiently*?(they are hand me downs after server upgrades and thats why they are older Xeon Quads)


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice DaedalusHelios


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've also been down an i7 for a few days now.  However, the drop in numbers is pretty big lately.  Who else is slacking?



 It ain't me,I've been runnin like a mother because HammerON is right on my tail in a bad way.
The guy is pushing some serious points lately.

Nice crunchin!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

good to see you guys going back to full strength.  My parts did not arrive today so I'm down a Quad still


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 2, 2010)

What OS runs WCG with ECC RAM most efficiently? Sorry to thread crap, I would just like to know. Or will it not make a difference? Still a noob for the most part when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry, have no idea



GREASEMONKEY said:


> It ain't me,I've been runnin like a mother because HammerON is right on my tail in a bad way.
> The guy is pushing some serious points lately.
> 
> Nice crunchin!!!



Thanks ~ but at the current rate of crunching, it looks like it will take 120 days to pass ya.
Hmm, maybe time to for another i7
JK - Can't afford one plus my apartment is getting crowded!


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 2, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> What OS runs WCG with ECC RAM most efficiently? Sorry to thread crap, I would just like to know. Or will it not make a difference? Still a noob for the most part when it comes to this stuff.



I dont think ECC memory changes somethings on other forums they say its can slowed down a bit,but I think ubuntux64  would be great (best o/s for Xeon X3220/Q6600@stock 2390ppd)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 2, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I will admit that I had my main i7 rig down at different times over the last couple days as I have been playing with my new BFG GTX 275 OC. I added it to my EVGA GTX 275 OC and have been benching:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100102/Capture040287.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow,nice hardware you have there. If you are so inclined, the F@H team could use your help. Pm me if you want to get started.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow,nice hardware you have there. If you are so inclined, the F@H team could use your help. Pm me if you want to get started.



Sorry Buck~
My electric bill has gone from $75.00 a month to $160.00


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 1/02/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,742,034
A thoroughly acceptable amount of points!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 1/02/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 1,742,034
> A thoroughly acceptable amount of points!



Good to have you back Bro


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good to have you back Bro



Thanks CP!
It's very good to be back


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2010)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 1/3/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,772,291
Higher again


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2010)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 1/3/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,870,899
Almost 1.9 million


----------



## DreamSeller (Jan 5, 2010)

here's my first result: (left it over night but it writes 6hours)


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 5, 2010)

The reason we do this:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112010


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> The reason we do this:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112010



  This screwed up my day to be honest.  I went ahead and posted over there.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2010)

DreamSeller said:


> here's my first result: (left it over night but it writes 6hours)
> 
> http://f.imagehost.org/0721/Untitled-1_2.jpg



Awesome!  Switch to the Advanced view, it crunches faster (not a ton, but a bit).  Also apply the cc_config mod mentioned in my Essentials thread (see sig).  It'll report the WUs immediately, speeding up the validation process and the receiving of points


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2010)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 1/3/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,811,467
Not bad!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

I hate seeing my points this low.  I can't wait to get the Phenom II up and running.  only crunching on a QX now.  But hey, contributing is what counts


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2010)

your numbers aren't bad for just crunching on a quad. not much lower then mine and i have a shit load of rigs going


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> your numbers aren't bad for just crunching on a quad. not much lower then mine and i have a shit load of rigs going



Well since yesterday it's been only a quad, results are still coming through.  I should do about 2.2k or so with just this quad.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2010)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 1/6/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,858,875
Very nicely done!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 1/6/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 1,858,875
> Very nicely done!



This is for Jon   We crunchin' hard buddy, real hard!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Figured since ION hasn't done it, I'll do it tonight 

Statistics Last Updated: 1/7/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,910,100 




GREAT DAY EVERYONE, let's keep it up.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice numbers


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2010)

Excellent day, thanks CP for updating the daily numbers last night, I was otherwise occupied


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent day, thanks CP for updating the daily numbers last night, I was otherwise occupied



No problem bro, I got you covered when you are not able to do so, and if I don't, somebody else does.  It's  chain of people tht will do it


----------



## dustyshiv (Jan 8, 2010)

Guys,

Going to Singapore on official training for about a month. Cant update my work rigs for 2 days. During this one month..I will update...but maybe not regularly. Anyways..I will make sure those puppies crunch when papa is not around!! My home rigs will be runnin 24/7. Will keep u guys posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Goodluck on whyver it is you are Doug Shiv   thanks for the extra crunching support.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 9, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> Going to Singapore on official training for about a month. Cant update my work rigs for 2 days. During this one month..I will update...but maybe not regularly. Anyways..I will make sure those puppies crunch when papa is not around!! My home rigs will be runnin 24/7. Will keep u guys posted.



Happy training


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2010)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 1/8/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,890,036
Very nicely done!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Very very respectable output.  Great job everyone!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Very very respectable output.  Great job everyone!


Very respectable considering some of us folders have pulled CPU's off WCG for the HWC battle. I will be coming back to WCG shortly with 4x Quads & 1x Triple. I need my 9-10th place pie back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Very respectable considering some of us folders have pulled CPU's off WCG for the HWC battle. I will be coming back to WCG shortly with 4x Quads & 1x Triple. I need my 9-10th place pie back.



  How you guys doing over there?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How you guys doing over there?


We finally have been passed, but they cannot keep up that output for long. We also have great year-round output and they seem to surge in the winter(Canada). We will get them yet!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We finally have been passed, but they cannot keep up that output for long. We also have great year-round output and they seem to surge in the winter(Canada). We will get them yet!



I see what you mean.  Hopefully, I wish you guys the best of luck.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2010)

Daily Update Time 
*Statistics Last Updated: 1/8/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
1,789,272


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 1/8/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 1,789,272



Meh, still some good #'s but we dropping.  We supposed to be going up, not down!!!


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 10, 2010)

From my side sorry. My ADSL is down again for the 3rd time in 3 weeks. Trying to use the 3G to upload results, but refuses to work on the one rig. Really miss a free market society. Parastatals are useless for service.:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Update Time
> *Statistics Last Updated: 1/8/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 1,789,272



This should be 1/9 not 1/8


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/10/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

 	 1,798,492 

up a bit from yesterday, but we gotta do better than this!   come on peeps, crunch harder!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoreif (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the update cap'n! i think the guys somehow heard your battle call! hope it goes over 2,000,000 today!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Thanks for the update cap'n! i think the guys somehow heard your battle call! hope it goes over 2,000,000 today!



Hopefully tomorrow will be better.  Especially that we are enrolled in some challenges.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 11, 2010)

Hopefully! And yes I saw your post at the other thread! So i take it that the challenges are based on the daily output of points for the whole team?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Hopefully! And yes I saw your post at the other thread! So i take it that the challenges are based on the daily output of points for the whole team?



Not sure, i think it is.  I notice on some we only have like 5k points so I'm not sure how they work.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 11, 2010)

Hehehe! Well as long as we are on the second or third place, thats okay with me! Crunch on! Thanks for all the updates again cap'n!


This is for you Loonym!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Hehehe! Well as long as we are on the second or third place, thats okay with me! Crunch on! Thanks for all the updates again cap'n!
> 
> 
> This is for you Loonym!



Being behind XS is like being first.  There is one where we are behind XS and another team, we gotta claim that 2nd place spot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/11/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,921,228


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2010)

Keep it up team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/12/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,178,021 


CAN YOU TELL RAMMIE IS BACK    Thanks a ton bro and great job everyone


----------



## Duxx (Jan 13, 2010)

Aww rammie, so good at making me feel insignificant   Welcome back bro!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 13, 2010)

Rammie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

guys, anybody please update this when possible, WCG site is not working for me ATM and I gotta go to sleep.  Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/13/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [13 hour(s) ago]

 	 2,221,990 




GREAT JOB EVERYONE, WAY TO GO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/14/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

 	 2,119,126 

Again above 2mil, great job everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

Speaking of #'s, I'm finally getting up to some speed


----------



## neoreif (Jan 15, 2010)

Great numbers Cap!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Great numbers Cap!



Yeah, the Phenom II has at least downtime once a day.  Still having some fun with it clocking it and messing around with NB speeds and stuff.  But def. getting up to speed.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice! Wish i had the option of overclocking on my board just like you guys have! For now all I got are stock speeds until i get a board that has OC options. Wish i was on the states too so that I can avail those offers on hardware that the TPU crunching team has on the Crunchers helping crunchers thread! I know you guys are offering it almost 'Free'! But anyways, I'll have to make do at the moment and crunch on! 

By the way, I earned my first Bronze badge for Rice!


----------



## dustyshiv (Jan 15, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Nice! Wish i had the option of overclocking on my board just like you guys have! For now all I got are stock speeds until i get a board that has OC options. Wish i was on the states too so that I can avail those offers on hardware that the TPU crunching team has on the Crunchers helping crunchers thread! I know you guys are offering it almost 'Free'! But anyways, I'll have to make do at the moment and crunch on!
> 
> By the way, I earned my first Bronze badge for Rice!



Congrats Kabayan!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 15, 2010)

neoreif said:


> I earned my first Bronze badge for Rice!



Great Job!


----------



## neoreif (Jan 15, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Great Job!



Your appreciation is encouragement for me!



dustyshiv said:


> Congrats Kabayan!!



Maraming salamat dustyshiv(Thank you Dustyshiv)! And why do I have the impression that you once stayed here in the Philippines?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Nice! Wish i had the option of overclocking on my board just like you guys have! For now all I got are stock speeds until i get a board that has OC options. Wish i was on the states too so that I can avail those offers on hardware that the TPU crunching team has on the Crunchers helping crunchers thread! I know you guys are offering it almost 'Free'! But anyways, I'll have to make do at the moment and crunch on!
> 
> By the way, I earned my first Bronze badge for Rice!



As long as you crunch, overclock or not that's what matters     Also, congrats on your first badge


----------



## neoreif (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> As long as you crunch, overclock or not that's what matters     Also, congrats on your first badge



Amen to that Cap'n!


----------



## ERazer (Jan 15, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Nice! Wish i had the option of overclocking on my board just like you guys have! For now all I got are stock speeds until i get a board that has OC options. Wish i was on the states too so that I can avail those offers on hardware that the TPU crunching team has on the Crunchers helping crunchers thread! I know you guys are offering it almost 'Free'! But anyways, I'll have to make do at the moment and crunch on!
> 
> By the way, I earned my first Bronze badge for Rice!



gratz on 1st badge


----------



## neoreif (Jan 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> gratz on 1st badge



Thanks Bro! I really do aprreciate that my fellow crunchers do give importance to my small contribution! It's like fuel to my PC! And another badge is coming soon! Then I shall post my two badges!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/15/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,194,871


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Told you'll I was building some steam


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/16/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [9 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,074,294


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 17, 2010)

Let's keep that number over 2 million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

That's what we are aiming for, but remember RAMMIE was only going to be here like a week or so.  He should be leaving soon.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jan 18, 2010)

Sad News guys,

My IT team again blocked the tunnel ports that I was using..tht too when I was away for training.

I am thinking of not taking any more risks....u know, a complaint from IT has lost a couple of guys's jobs!! 

My i7s are crunching...but my work rigs are full of tasks waiting to be reported!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Sad News guys,
> 
> My IT team again blocked the tunnel ports that I was using..tht too when I was away for training.
> 
> ...



Dude, if it's going to cost you your job don't worry about it man.  As long as you care contributing it's all good.   Keep us posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/17/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,067,754 



GREAT DAY EVERYONE


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jan 18, 2010)

I lost the power supply in one of my quads a couple days ago.
New one is on its way but it will be the end of the week till it's up and running again.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 18, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Sad News guys,
> 
> My IT team again blocked the tunnel ports that I was using..tht too when I was away for training.
> 
> ...



Damn IT guys
Sorry to hear that, but definitely underderstandable~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I lost the power supply in one of my quads a couple days ago.
> New one is on its way but it will be the end of the week till it's up and running again.



Keep us posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/18/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,159,945 




GREAT JOB FOLKS, UPWARDS OF 2.1 MIL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/19/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,883,970 


Not sure what happened here, still great numbers


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2010)

I was just about to do that!!! 
Regardless, congratulations team!


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I was just about to do that!!!
> Regardless, congratulations team!



Good to see you back Ion.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Good to see you back Ion.



Thanks!  I've been busy with school, but I've resolved to make it back to TPU daily regardless


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I was just about to do that!!!
> Regardless, congratulations team!



too slow    You are busy man, no worries 



[Ion] said:


> Thanks!  I've been busy with school, but I've resolved to make it back to TPU daily regardless



That's great news


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/20/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

1,947,970

EXCELLENT WORK EVERYONE! 

BTW, CP, I can do the daily updates from now on again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 1/20/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> 
> 1,947,970
> 
> ...



Thats my boy


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/21/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

2,103,549

2.1 million! EXCELLENT WORK EVERYONE!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 1/21/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> 
> 2,103,549
> 
> 2.1 million! EXCELLENT WORK EVERYONE!



Indeed, great job everyone


----------



## neoreif (Jan 22, 2010)

Guys, we are on the 34th Place on the Team Rankings! We overtook Team Rechenkraft! Wooohooo!
A cheers to all of us on the Crunching Team!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2010)

After a couple days off, here they are again:
Statistics Last Updated: 1/24/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

2,036,740

2 million! EXCELLENT WORK EVERYONE!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> After a couple days off, here they are again:
> Statistics Last Updated: 1/24/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> 
> 2,036,740
> ...



Great work everyone, great work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry ION, I was already here so why not update 

Statistics Last Updated: 1/25/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,095,859


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/26/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

2,051,792
Pretty damn good! EXCELLENT WORK EVERYONE!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 27, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Sad News guys,
> 
> My IT team again blocked the tunnel ports that I was using..tht too when I was away for training.
> 
> ...



I don't blame you bro. You have to take care of yourself and your job.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/27/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

2,016,340
Pretty damn good! EXCELLENT WORK EVERYONE!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Good day everyone


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

nice work people... I feel like i helped a little this time now that i am crunching again on more then 1 X2 lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Keep up the good work Tim.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

1/28/10 - 2,093,698



Statistics Last Updated: 1/29/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,141,522 


Great day everyone over 2.1 million


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice indeed


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/30/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
1,986,633
So close to 2 million I CAN TASTE IT!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys we had a big power outage around here and most of my rigs have been off... I've got most of them back online.. The other ones I'll get online tomorrow... Hopefully there isn't any hardware failures... We had a big ass snow storm...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys we had a big power outage around here and most of my rigs have been off... I've got most of them back online.. The other ones I'll get online tomorrow... Hopefully there isn't any hardware failures... We had a big ass snow storm...



damn man, sorry to hear that.  Good luck, hopefully nothing got damaged.  Keep us posted.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 1/31/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
2,013,570
Excellent work everyone!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 1, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys we had a big power outage around here and most of my rigs have been off... I've got most of them back online.. The other ones I'll get online tomorrow... Hopefully there isn't any hardware failures... We had a big ass snow storm...



Same here but I was using UPS backup powersupplies. Internet still worked.  

I am NC too.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2010)

Some issues with WCG prevented me from updating the numbers last night...so here are last night's numbers...only 12 hours late 
Statistics Last Updated: 2/1/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [12 hour(s) ago]
1,942,801
Excellent work everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

No biggie dude thanks for updating  and great job everyone!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys we had a big power outage around here and most of my rigs have been off... I've got most of them back online.. The other ones I'll get online tomorrow... Hopefully there isn't any hardware failures... We had a big ass snow storm...



Sorry to hear that man. We got the same storm here in TN. However, by some miracle, we didn't lose power.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/2/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
1,924,538
We're siiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnkkkkkkkkiiiiiiiiiiiing.......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 2/2/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> 1,924,538
> We're siiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnkkkkkkkkiiiiiiiiiiiing.......



oh noes!!!  What's going on people?  I get both of my rigs running and the output goes down


----------



## niko084 (Feb 3, 2010)

I added an e7500 @ 2.93 for a few days here... Hopefully it will yield a few extra points while it can.

Getting closer to flushing out the E5200's for some more tri cores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I added an e7500 @ 2.93 for a few days here... Hopefully it will yield a few extra points while it can.
> 
> Getting closer to flushing out the E5200's for some more tri cores.



Good job bro, we can take all the help you have to offer.


----------



## sapetto (Feb 3, 2010)

I can add an old Pentium 4 @3GHz with HT, but i don't know if is it worth it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

sapetto said:


> I can add an old Pentium 4 @3GHz with HT, but i don't know if is it worth it



HT allows it to run two projects at once, that's good for about 400-500 a day i would say.  Why not?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I added an e7500 @ 2.93 for a few days here... Hopefully it will yield a few extra points while it can.
> 
> Getting closer to flushing out the E5200's for some more tri cores.



Sounds like I stand no chance


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds like I stand no chance



That's actually a good thing if you know what I mean


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's actually a good thing if you know what I mean



I know it's good overall, but I'm trying to increase the overtake time, and this is going to destroy all of my plans


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I know it's good overall, but I'm trying to increase the overtake time, and this is going to destroy all of my plans



  Don't worry I'm getting stomped on as well, just be happy.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't worry I'm getting stomped on as well, just be happy.



I'm not complaining, just a bit dismayed 
Ah well, that's life


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm not complaining, just a bit dismayed
> Ah well, that's life



All i see in my rear view mirror is a big sign that says "IMMA GET YOU" signed by chomes


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> All i see in my rear view mirror is a big sign that says "IMMA GET YOU" signed by chomes




I think I'm gaining on you as well, at least my RAC is higher


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry to double-post, but it's update time.....
Statistics Last Updated: 2/2/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
2,315,226
MOST EXCELLENT!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2010)

damn  
 everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I think I'm gaining on you as well, at least my RAC is higher



Lately I've had more downtime than uptime I think   But yeah you are averaging higher, however when I'm at full force I think I have a slight lead over you.  Even today I had about an hour or two of downtime with one of my rigs.  



[Ion] said:


> Sorry to double-post, but it's update time.....
> Statistics Last Updated: 2/2/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> 2,315,226
> MOST EXCELLENT!



Great job TEAM, amazing!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 4, 2010)

Holy cow!
Nice number


----------



## KieX (Feb 4, 2010)

I woke up and checked the previous day's results and saw this:







Just shy of 9k points! OMG! Best day of crunching since I started (yes, given it is a bumped score). 

But more amazingly is how well we all did as a team when 8894k points ranks just 13th for the day.
*Well done everyone!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> I woke up and checked the previous day's results and saw this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100204/highestscore.jpg
> 
> ...



I used to get a huge chucnk of pie with 3k or 4k points before.  Now that would be like 60th or something 

Shows how much better we've gotten with time


----------



## KieX (Feb 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I used to get a huge chucnk of pie with 3k or 4k points before.  Now that would be like 60th or something
> 
> Shows how much better we've gotten with time



Yeah definitely! I suppose most of us updrade computers fairly frequently, and the arrival of i7 certainly changed the game a little.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah you build two i7's an that's about 8k PPD.  Just two!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/2/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
2,038,254
Not quite yesterday's epic score, but pretty damn good nonetheless!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Still a great job guys


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/5/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
2,197,770
Most Excellent!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/5/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
2,116,400
Very good!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

nice to see numbers staying above 2mill again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/7/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,163,571 


GREAT DAY EVERYONE,


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 8, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Looking good!



Yes we are


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/8/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
2,241,102
Excellent work everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

2.2!!!    awesome!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2010)

We are putting up some great numbers (thanks Rammie)


----------



## dustyshiv (Feb 10, 2010)

Guys, 

One of my main rigs is off and Im away in Singapore....my numbers will be down for a few days until papa is back to fix it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> One of my main rigs is off and Im away in Singapore....my numbers will be down for a few days until papa is back to fix it.



Good luck Dusty, thanks for keeping us posted


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/10/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
2,016,349


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

Slightly lower but still great


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/11/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
2,067,135
  

I'm not going to be able to do the updates tomorrow, Saturday, and possibly Sunday, so feel free to do them CP.  I'm going to be out of town for the weekend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 2/11/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> 2,067,135
> 
> 
> I'm not going to be able to do the updates tomorrow, Saturday, and possibly Sunday, so feel free to do them CP.  I'm going to be out of town for the weekend



noted, will do!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/12/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,130,849 


great job everyone 

I do recognize we are down a few rigs from Paul and a few other members, but great day despite the fact.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/14/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
2,017,066
MOST EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/14/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
2,132,572
Great day everyone!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Why can't I thank ION's post?  Anyways, thanks ION


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why can't I thank ION's post?  Anyways, thanks ION



Tried F5 to refresh page? I sometimes have buttons dissapear until I do that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

KieX said:


> Tried F5 to refresh page? I sometimes have buttons dissapear until I do that



I did, I was just able to thank your post, don't know what's going on?


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I did, I was just able to thank your post, don't know what's going on?



 That's odd. No idea then


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2010)

KieX said:


> That's odd. No idea then



I think this happens if you thank more than a certain amount of posts within a 24-hour period, it's happened to me several times at this point


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

I see, I'm just very thankful for having you guys .


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/16/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
2,121,406
Another incredible day!  Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/16/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
2,056,193
Not quite so good, but still excellent!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 19, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/18/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
2,038,913
Not quite so good, but still excellent!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 20, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/19/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
2,194,406
INCREDIBLE!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

Good job everybody.  In the next few days we'll be slightly higher   My i7 arrived.  It'll be crunching tomorrow


----------



## ERazer (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job everybody.  In the next few days we'll be slightly higher   My i7 arrived.  It'll be crunching tomorrow



woot somebody gonna have pie soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

ERazer said:


> woot somebody gonna have pie soon



You'd be surprised, might not cut it.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 20, 2010)

Im down a quad core (parted out my AM2+), new AM3 X4 coming, so my impact will be down for a few days. Also one of my P4's has a mobo ready to take the "long walk" into the night soon.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 20, 2010)

congrats and no worries  i was crunching at 16 core now im down to 6


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Im down a quad core (parted out my AM2+), new AM3 X4 coming, so my impact will be down for a few days. Also one of my P4's has a mobo ready to take the "long walk" into the night soon.



My i7 will be up tomorrow.  No worries I got your back


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/21/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
2,057,945
Great work!!   
Sorry last night's update, erm, never happened


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 2/19/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
> 2,057,945
> Great work!!
> Sorry last night's update, erm, never happened



Shouldn't it be 2/21 ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

2/20/10 	----	2,022,747


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Shouldn't it be 2/21 ?



Erm, yes
Sometimes I forget to update the date


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Erm, yes
> Sometimes I forget to update the date



 no biggie


----------



## dustyshiv (Feb 22, 2010)

Papa's two rigs are back online and crunching full throttle!!


----------



## ERazer (Feb 22, 2010)

WB, nice ur back in full throttle


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

Good job dusty


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/22/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
2,208,823
INCREDIBLE!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 2/22/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
> 2,208,823
> INCREDIBLE!!!!!



Couple of i7's are now back online, every bit counts


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 24, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/23/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
2,048,940
Still pretty damn good!


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 24, 2010)

I have one P4 down but another X2 coming online. Thank you to GREASEMONKEY for the psu and HDD.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2010)

I had rigs down almost all day, both of them.  Doing some case swapping and still some data transferring and stuff.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/24/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
2,347,168
INCREDIBLE!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 2/24/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
> 2,347,168
> INCREDIBLE!!!!!!



wooohooo, awesome day everyone, great work and keep it up


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 25, 2010)

my Athlon is down for a day while i get some new ram (2 x 1gb).  ill throw some more load on the Q9450 to pick up the slack...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> my Athlon is down for a day while i get some new ram (2 x 1gb).  ill throw some more load on the Q9450 to pick up the slack...



Good planning


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

#'s were down a bit yesterday so don't be 

Statistics Last Updated: 2/25/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,748,337


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 26, 2010)

Im back and firing on all cylinders today so my numbers should start improving.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Im back and firing on all cylinders today so my numbers should start improving.



Good to have you back


----------



## dustyshiv (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you Mike (Rammie) for stayin on board and helpin us pass by some teams. Appreciate your help!! Welcome anytime here bro!!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 26, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Thank you Mike (Rammie) for stayin on board and helpin us pass by some teams. Appreciate your help!! Welcome anytime here bro!!



Well said dustyshiv


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 26, 2010)

The 24/7 machine is running again!  Got some Mushkin EM2 2 x 1GB and a somewhat decent HSF.  Ima try for a higher O/C maybe 3.4 or 3.5 depends on how stable i can get it, this is my 1st foray into AMD o/c and i'm glad my mobo has preset options in bios


----------



## ERazer (Feb 26, 2010)

Crunch on bud


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 26, 2010)

Also how does one go about getting their badges to show in siggies?


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 26, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Also how does one go about getting their badges to show in siggies?



You can use one like mine. To get the 'official' WCG badge you have to pass a certain score (I don't remember exactly).

I've started crunching on the 13th Feb 2010, that's why my score is very low compared to others


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 26, 2010)

i meant the separate badges for individual projects to be more specific, but thanx anyways cause i like that point total in ur sig better!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 26, 2010)

also BP how do u get ur graphic to show? wahtever one i use just puts a link to the graphic.


----------



## KieX (Feb 26, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i meant the separate badges for individual projects to be more specific, but thanx anyways cause i like that point total in ur sig better!!



You go here: WCG Stats by member

Screenshot or Snip-tool your badges, and crop them before putting on sig. I think that's what you mean right?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 26, 2010)

ya that is what i meant.  TYVM...now to put my lack of photoshop skills to use :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2010)

For the WCG badge in the corner that I have, you have to have 700k points as reported by worldcommunitygrid.org, which is 100k as reported by BOINC, Free-DC, and BOINCstats


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 26, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> also BP how do u get ur graphic to show? wahtever one i use just puts a link to the graphic.



To get the WCG badge you have to_* earn it*_.
One day I'd be getting 100,000 showing in my sig below and be able to flaunt it very proudly as a proper badge worth of a wcg cruncher 

If you want just a simple auto-updating signature like I have now, just take the url off DC STATS and put it in your sig in user cp, don't forget to put it in between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanx Black Panther for the tip on the auto-update sig!!  I was already aware of the requirements for the badge in the lower left corner tho, but thanx anyways.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/26/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
1,868,299
Good work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

You can see the effects of no RAMMIE


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You can see the effects of no RAMMIE



Seems like he's good for ~300k/day 
One day, maybe I will be able to do so as well.  One day......


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

The numbers will get back up there as more of us get our rigs dialed in. Have faith CP, we will get there.  Thank you RAMMIE. Your production and numbers will be missed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Seems like he's good for ~300k/day
> One day, maybe I will be able to do so as well.  One day......





blkhogan said:


> The numbers will get back up there as more of us get our rigs dialed in. Have faith CP, we will get there.  Thank you RAMMIE. Your production and numbers will be missed.



Oh I have faith alright


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2010)

Rammie was/is a big help. But as a team we do pretty well


----------



## neoreif (Feb 27, 2010)

Was shocked today when I viewed Free DC Stats and saw that the "gobbling Pacman" was gone!
No more Rammie!...
But anyways, we're still here as a team and crunching! Everyone's fine despite computer problems, financial problems, weather problems, girl problems, MATH problems and all other kinds of problems! 
Important thing is that "WE CRUNCH"! 

To Rammie: A BIG Thanks to you Man!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 27, 2010)

my next step is upgrading my 24/7 rigs cpu.  Im looking at something @ or under 95W range 


http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103652

X3 720BE... Is this gonna be a worthwhile upgrade PPD wise? and how is core unlocking on 720's? good success rate or no?

My budget is pretty much in that range give or take $20 dollars and its NewEgg.ca 'cause i dont want to have to pay duty fees at the door...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> my next step is upgrading my 24/7 rigs cpu.  Im looking at something @ or under 95W range
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103652
> ...



While I've been very impressed with my Phenom II, I would suggest something like the Athlon II X4 620, in WCG, the number of cores is the most important part, substantially moreso than the amount of cache


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with [Ion]. The 620 might not pull the higher clock that the 720 is able to do but it is an X4, and in crunching MOAR cores mean MOAR power. The 720 is an amazing cpu, I had one of the first ones back when it came out. Not saying dont get one, but if the 620 or any other x4 are an option, take a look at it instead.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> my next step is upgrading my 24/7 rigs cpu.  Im looking at something @ or under 95W range
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103652
> ...





[Ion] said:


> While I've been very impressed with my Phenom II, I would suggest something like the Athlon II X4 620, in WCG, the number of cores is the most important part, substantially moreso than the amount of cache





blkhogan said:


> I agree with [Ion]. The 620 might not pull the higher clock that the 720 is able to do but it is an X4, and in crunching MOAR cores mean MOAR power. The 720 is an amazing cpu, I had one of the first ones back when it came out. Not saying dont get one, but if the 620 or any other x4 are an option, take a look at it instead.



I also agree here.  WCG is all about cores and clock speed, the rest can go for a hike!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I also agree here.  WCG is all about cores and clock speed, the rest can go for a hike!



Well, it's good that there's a consensus here


----------



## ERazer (Feb 27, 2010)

x4 620 r really kinna best bang for ur buck if u dont have alot of money to spend, make me sad have to let go 2 x4 620 but onto i7 

Edit: i might get me a 720 be just for OC fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

ERazer said:


> x4 620 r really kinna best bang for ur buck if u dont have alot of money to spend, make me sad have to let go 2 x4 620 but onto i7



totally worth it if you ask me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, it's good that there's a consensus here



 What can I say, we were all on the same page.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 27, 2010)

ok so i found this : http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=026347&cid=CPU.907 .... $99 CAN before taxes...so i think ima plunge on that and o/c a bit


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

Great deal, go for it.  OCed, it should be on par with a Phenom II X4


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 28, 2010)

Pull the trigger bro!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/27/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
1,823,242
Good work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

This is not bad at all considering RAMMIE is gone.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/28/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
1,749,508
Good work!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2010)

Not bad numbers!
Good job everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/1/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
1,870,864
EXCELLENT!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 3/1/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
> 1,870,864
> EXCELLENT!!



much better, great job guys


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

My X2 250 is down for a few days, waiting for memory. Will be getting my gamer online to cover the numbers till the 250 is back up and running. Picked up an Intel E8200 in a trade.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2010)

Do you have a rest of the system for the E8200 yet?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/2/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
1,836,228
Very Good!!


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Do you have a rest of the system for the E8200 yet?


No. Just starting to track things down. Need a mobo and cooler thats about it. Have memory, HDD, gfx, psu and case ready.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/3/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
1,806,798
Very Good!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

steady 1.8 mils, that's good.  Keep up the great work everyone


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 4, 2010)

im up to 13k points


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 4, 2010)

I am eeking towards 10,000 per day average. Sitting around 9600 right now. With the Kuma coming online hopefully next week I will see my short term goal of 10,000 daily. Crunch On!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 4, 2010)

Im in the middle of trying to get my 240 a higher o/c.  Sitting at 3.1 ghz and am gonna try and go to 3.4 or so, hopefully al goes well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Keep up the efforts people


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 4, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I am eeking towards 10,000 per day average. Sitting around 9600 right now. With the Kuma coming online hopefully next week I will see my short term goal of 10,000 daily. Crunch On!



Your 7 day average is 1988 (7 * 1988 = 13916 in your numbers I assume). Are you aiming for the 7*10000 or are your figures not up to date? Anyway good luck with the extra CPU.


----------



## hat (Mar 4, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I am eeking towards 10,000 per day average. Sitting around 9600 right now. With the Kuma coming online hopefully next week I will see my short term goal of 10,000 daily. Crunch On!



My 7750BE did around 700PPD at 3GHz, but I used it for gaming a lot.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 4, 2010)

I was going off of this page. Is that not a good one to be going off of? Still learning this stuff.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I was going off of this page. Is that not a good one to be going off of? Still learning this stuff.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100304/untitled.jpg



I'm going to give you my usual rundown on the two points systems 

When WCG was first started, they didn't use BOINC, instead they used a client made by United Devices.  However, later they switched over to BOINC because it is a much more fully-featured client and works better than the old UD version.  However, the folks at Berkeley already had a credit system that clashed with WCG's.  As it turns out, WCG's points are worth 1/7 of a BOINC point, so if you are getting ~10k PPD according to WCG, BOINC, BOINCstats, and Free-DC will report it as ~1500.  I know this is confusing, but I hope that this clarifies it


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 4, 2010)

This link could be useful http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

The one that you use is good for many things but not for current average since it takes the average from the day that you started with the first CPU. With your new fire power your will be in the 20000 (WGC-points) range soon.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for filling me in guys.  Will re-acess my goals to match the other point systems that are used. I am going to get all my info from the DC stats from now on.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/4/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
1,855,054
Very Good!!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2010)

Very good indeed!
And tomorrow I will finally have my 3rd i7 rig up and runnning again
It has been down almost three weeks because of various problems~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Very good indeed!
> And tomorrow I will finally have my 3rd i7 rig up and runnning again
> It has been down almost three weeks because of various problems~



Awesome.  What problems have you been having with it dude, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/5/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
1,886,455
Very Good!!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome.  What problems have you been having with it dude, if you don't mind sharing?



I started having problems when I tried to install that Koolance 360 WB
I couldn't put the Apogee back on as the stupid backplate/screws stripped. I was very careful when backing the screws out. Anyways, Sidewinders is sending me another one (third one).
So I put the stock cooler on it and then couldn't get the damn thing to turn-on. It would power on a second and then power-off, over and over again. So I tried a different PSU with no change. So I then took the cpu off and started over again. That is when I noticed that the motherboard had some bent pins. Tried my best fix them. Just to make sure it wasn't the cpu, I swithced it out with the one from my main rig (System Specs) and it worked fine. So I got it all back together and it did boot-up, however something was screwy with my memory. Windows showed 6 GB with only 2 GB usuable:shadedshu
I also had problems running BOINC. It wouldn't download any work Uninstalled and then re-installed several times, same thing. Throughout this I had ordered the TITAN Fenrir and then recently the Gigabyte X58 Extreme.
I got the Titan first and decided to try it and see if I couldn't fix the pins on the mb. Same problem with memory and with not being able to get BOINC to work (very pissed off now)~
So I waited until I got the new mb (yesterday) and am now getting her running again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I started having problems when I tried to install that Koolance 360 WB
> I couldn't put the Apogee back on as the stupid backplate/screws stripped. I was very careful when backing the screws out. Anyways, Sidewinders is sending me another one (third one).
> So I put the stock cooler on it and then couldn't get the damn thing to turn-on. It would power on a second and then power-off, over and over again. So I tried a different PSU with no change. So I then took the cpu off and started over again. That is when I noticed that the motherboard had some bent pins. Tried my best fix them. Just to make sure it wasn't the cpu, I swithced it out with the one from my main rig (System Specs) and it worked fine. So I got it all back together and it did boot-up, however something was screwy with my memory. Windows showed 6 GB with only 2 GB usuable:shadedshu
> I also had problems running BOINC. It wouldn't download any work Uninstalled and then re-installed several times, same thing. Throughout this I had ordered the TITAN Fenrir and then recently the Gigabyte X58 Extreme.
> ...



damn man, sounds like a lot of issues.  What's going on with the Koolance block though, they say anything?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn man, sounds like a lot of issues.  What's going on with the Koolance block though, they say anything?



RMA'd and got my money back~
Shit really pissed me off:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> RMA'd and got my money back~
> Shit really pissed me off:shadedshu



That should've been a obvious flaw if they tested it on that board.  If they didn't they shouldn't recommend it for that board without knowing if it fits or not.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

Or my EVGA X58 SLI LE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Or my EVGA X58 SLI LE



So it didn't fit those two boards?  What board DID it fit?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't know as I gave-up and gave that piece of shit back to Koolance


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I don't know as I gave-up and gave that piece of shit back to Koolance



I prefer Dangerden TBH.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I don't know as I gave-up and gave that piece of shit back to Koolance



I've used Koolance before and anything from customer service to quality of products was great. I don't know what the hell happened here


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

I've used Koolance before as well and have been very satisfied with their products and service. I have had two 3870 and two 4870 water blocks that I loved; as well as my CPU-340 and EXOS2. They screwed the pooch on this one though. The block looked awesome though and seemed liked it would cool really well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I've used Koolance before as well and have been very satisfied with their products and service. I have had two 3870 and two 4870 water blocks that I loved; as well as my CPU-340 and EXOS2. They screwed the pooch on this one though. The block looked awesome though and seemed liked it would cool really well.



Yeah, I've seen some good results with those blocks, I think the R&D pooped this time though.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 7, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/6/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
1,877,498
Very Good!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 3/6/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
> 1,877,498
> Very Good!!



We've been doing 1.8 million for a few days in a row now.  Great job everyone, keep up the great work


----------



## HammerON (Mar 7, 2010)

Have to agree with 'el capitan


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 8, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/7/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
2,017,704
MOST EXCELLENT!!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 8, 2010)

That is a really nice number.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 8, 2010)

YAY back up to 2 mill a day.  LETS KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

Holy crap, that's a great mark considering we don't have RAMMIE around   Great job everyone


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 8, 2010)

sweet i got my bronze badge in rice for the world


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> sweet i got my bronze badge in rice for the world



Keep'em coming


----------



## HammerON (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice number
This is impressive w/out Rammie~


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 8, 2010)

These definitely are some pretty impressive numbers, lets try to keep a steady output of ~1.9-2million each day


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 8, 2010)

Ima gonna bring my G/F's lappy on soon and according to the nifty PPD estimator i should be adding 400+ points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

Wve steadily kept 1.8x million.   1.9 is well within reach


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 8, 2010)

glad we made it to 2mil i had to stop wcg my computer was making a strange noise


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you figure out what the noise was already?


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did you figure out what the noise was already?



The hamster on the hamster wheel developing asthma?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 8, 2010)

nope will have to try and find it when i get home, im at school currently.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/8/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
2,017,945
MOST EXCELLENT!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

2mil once again


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2010)

my computer makes a strange click sound at random times and its not coming from the HDD i think its from the fan on my heatsink because it keeps moving on the mounts. But soon that won't be a problem (WCing will be done soon... i hope)

nice numbers team


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my computer makes a strange click sound at random times and its not coming from the HDD i think its from the fan on my heatsink because it keeps moving on the mounts. But soon that won't be a problem (WCing will be done soon... i hope)
> 
> nice numbers team



i own a few wobbly fans, they all have damaged bearings, and also give a relatively unnoticeable grinding sound. all of them are ball bearings, or sleeve bearings
i hope you dont create a pool in your rig!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

hey POS how did you get that sig picture thing? is it something that updates itself=


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my computer makes a strange click sound at random times and its not coming from the HDD i think its from the fan on my heatsink because it keeps moving on the mounts. But soon that won't be a problem (WCing will be done soon... i hope)
> 
> nice numbers team



I have the same issue, but I am WC'ed already   I think it's one of my terras.  Is that normal somehow or should I be ?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hey POS how did you get that sig picture thing? is it something that updates itself=



Something like mine?
Once you reach 100k points as reported by BOINCstats, enter your WCG Username in your User CP, and it'll show the badge


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Something like mine?
> Once you reach 100k points as reported by BOINCstats, enter your WCG Username in your User CP, and it'll show the badge



I think that DON is refering to your folding sig.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

its not the crunching badge, that takes 100k to get.

but this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its not the crunching badge, that takes 100k to get.
> 
> but this  	http://img.techpowerup.org/100309/pos.jpg



I think thats for F@H, isn't it?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

oh crap......

then how about the one in your sig CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh crap......
> 
> then how about the one in your sig CP?



Go to DC STATS, find your name, click on it.

Next screen go to where it says signature theme.  Copy it and paste it in your sig with IMG tags


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

thx man, will do that in a minute


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx man, will do that in a minute


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

yay, just had to remove the smiley from the sig


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks good Don!
I wish we were allowed to have bigger sigs, I want one too


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2010)

i agree with bigger sigs....i just wanna show my badges off along w/ my credits


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks good Don.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

@ Don


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/9/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
2,021,856
MOST EXCELLENT!!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2010)

Most amazing


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job team, even though i havent been crunching that much lately, been switching out hw bigtime

but its gonna be good again


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go to DC STATS, find your name, click on it.
> 
> Next screen go to where it says signature theme.  Copy it and paste it in your sig with IMG tags
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100309/Capture031.jpg



Hey CP - 
What the hell am I doing wrong?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

should look like this in the end [/IMG]


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2010)

Crap - you are right!
Thanks Don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

np bro  hope you get it working


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

Great freakin' job everyone, that's already three days in a row over 2 million.  Keep it up every one 

Hammer, glad you finally got it to display 


3/9/10  	 	 	2,021,856  	 	
3/8/10 			2,017,945 		
3/7/10 			2,017,704


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

looks good now Hammer

lets see if we can keep up the good work


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 11, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/10/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
1,906,192
A bit lower, but still great!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 3/10/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> 1,906,192
> A bit lower, but still great!!



nonetheless


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 12, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/11/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
1,994,571
Sooooo close!!


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 12, 2010)

Ive got one more X2 online, should start reporting tonight. 
 I'm maxed out till I get the board and such for my E8400.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

well alot better than yesterday, wanna see 2mil+ tomorrow guys


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well alot better than yesterday, wanna see 2mil+ tomorrow guys



thats no problem i got my i7 running and X2 again so that will help...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Ive got one more X2 online, should start reporting tonight.
> I'm maxed out till I get the board and such for my E8400.



what board are you getting?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what board are you getting?


There is one listed on this [FS] thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=109962 Its listed under "motherboards". Would that one be a good one?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

i would find something else, i have 0 good experiences with MSI LGA 775 boards, 

a ASUS P5Q series, Gigabytes p35/43/p45 is also good
thats what i'd take


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 12, 2010)

Ill prob go with this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157174R


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

seems fair for the price, asrock is not bad, its just a cheapo asus board

i had a p35 gigabyte board i sold for like a month ago, would have given that to you for free


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

indeed very close.  As long as we stay upwards of 1.9 mil guys, i'm happy


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 12, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> There is one listed on this [FS] thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=109962 Its listed under "motherboards". Would that one be a good one?



Don't know that specific board, but I ran a MSI P35 mb for over a year at 500fsb, with no issues. Was a great mb.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 12, 2010)

Added a fourth i7 920 last night. Will have to remain at stock speeds untill I get my replacement backplate for the Apogee. Should help a little bit though with getting that number above 2 million


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn Hammer, 4 i7's? Must have been a little ruff on the check book. I am saving for my 1st i7 rig now. A single i7 rig will almost do what my whole farm does now. :shadedshu


----------



## hat (Mar 13, 2010)

Are these recent numbers with or without RAMMIE?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

hat said:


> Are these recent numbers with or without RAMMIE?



Without, he hasn't been with us for about 2 or so weeks already.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

Although it does not seem like it because my i7 is crunching for someone, both of my rigs have a 7 day average of 7,417 PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/12/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,836,695 *


Little lower but still above 1.8 mil


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

oh noes, thats like 150k less than yesterday:S


----------



## hat (Mar 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Without, he hasn't been with us for about 2 or so weeks already.



Oh, that's excellent! We're clawing at the edge of the 2 million ppd cliff ourselves, eh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

hat said:


> Oh, that's excellent! We're clawing at the edge of the 2 million ppd cliff ourselves, eh?



Notice that everytime RAMMIE leaves we do better than before he came.  That shows that we keep getting better and better guys, keep up the great work, before we know it we'll be a much more powerful team.  Just gotta stick together and continue on with the great team spirit we have


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

*Milestones Yesterday
TechPowerUp! passed 75,000,000
King Wookie passed 300,000
HammerON passed 2,000,000
T-Bob passed 750,000
sybeck2k passed 50,000
solofly passed 90,000
toast2004 passed 90,000
blkhogan passed 70,000
D.Law passed 550,000
p_borobot passed 500
fundayjinx passed 7,000
bpgt64 passed 25,000
BazookaJoe passed 1,000
*

Great job guys


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 14, 2010)

One of my "high" clocked X2's was down most of the night, I pushed her a little to much and she froze, I didnt catch it before I hit the rack. Clocked it back down to a stable oc. Would have been nice to have it running 24/7 @ 4GHz.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 14, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> One of my "high" clocked X2's was down most of the night, I pushed her a little to much and she froze, I didnt catch it before I hit the rack. Clocked it back down to a stable oc. Would have been nice to have it running 24/7 @ 4GHz.


how high did you tweaked it?
an x2 on 4ghz is fairly rare, in fact i always thought, they need ln2 or dice for that
how high is it stable?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> One of my "high" clocked X2's was down most of the night, I pushed her a little to much and she froze, I didnt catch it before I hit the rack. Clocked it back down to a stable oc. Would have been nice to have it running 24/7 @ 4GHz.



stability and consistency is the key to solid PPD's.  Better to clock a little lower and be stable than trying to clock high and have random shut downs.  Believe it or not a shut down once a week destroys your average.  Just once a week!  my i7 is crunching at 4.1Ghz without effort.  Right now it's avergaging over 5k a day.  I remember when I used to tweak it often I used to barely average 4k a day.  That's just somewhat a comparison to back up my point.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> stability and consistency is the key to solid PPD's.  Better to clock a little lower and be stable than trying to clock high and have random shut downs.  Believe it or not a shut down once a week destroys your average.  Just once a week!  my i7 is crunching at 4.1Ghz without effort.  Right now it's avergaging over 5k a day.  I remember when I used to tweak it often I used to barely average 4k a day.  That's just somewhat a comparison to back up my point.


I am running it @ 3.825GHz, it seem to be the 'sweeeet' spot for it. It was Linpack  stable for 6 hours and prime95 stable for 4 hours @ 4.1GHz. She crunched for about 4 hours then the screen went black. I know it needs more volts but Im not going to give it anymore. It was at 1.47v to get 4GHz but needed 1.5v+ to stay stable. Oh well, 3.8GHz is very good also. Maybe when I come to the point where Im going to retire it, I might push its limits more. 

@ VW... Ive had it bootable @ 4.25GHz on 1.472v. Its my X2 550BE. The temps were awesome even at 4GHz+. Highest I saw the temp when it was crunching @ 4GHz was 44c. This chip is a good one as a X2, she dont unlock worth a crap though.
Heres my 24/7 clocks


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 14, 2010)

My i7 just went down.. -Sorry guys..

Hopefully will have another up yet tonight, and a second part-time next weekend...


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 14, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> My i7 just went down.. -Sorry guys..
> 
> Hopefully will have another up yet tonight, and a second part-time next weekend...



Nothing to serious I hope  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Nothing to serious I hope  Thanks for letting us know.



What happened to it?


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's evolving, but will be down for awhile.. Trying to get the next one up to 3.6GHz right now and hopefully I can still get some crunching done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> It's evolving, but will be down for awhile.. Trying to get the next one up to 3.6GHz right now and hopefully I can still get some crunching done.



As long as it's for the better then so be it


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 15, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/14/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
1,909,854
Excellent!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 15, 2010)

good job guys


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got my 14 cores going back at it...Had to turn em off for the weekend so I could play


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2010)

woot, 14 more cores 

Good job everyone, let's start hitting the deuce again


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 16, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/15/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
1,909,557
Excellent!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2010)

woot, over 1.9 million


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

good job team


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 17, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/16/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
1,807,367
A bit lower!!


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 17, 2010)

Such a sexy thing to see.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 17, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100317/Cooking some eggs
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100317/revin up for the night.jpg
> 
> Such a sexy thing to see.



that 3999.99 mhz would make me mad! only 0,01 till 4ghz!


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 17, 2010)

It rocks back and forth from 3.999 to 4.001...hehe


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 17, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> It rocks back and forth from 3.999 to 4.001...hehe


alright , but then i would have shot a screen, when its at 4000+


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 17, 2010)

My C0 i7 is back up in a new board. Pushing just over 3.3HT and crunching again.. Will have to fix a fan and a drive issue before next week. Anyway, I have something crunching again. Go Team?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

Good job bringing the rigs back online


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/17/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,830,822 

Good day everyone


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 18, 2010)

So... I'm hardly going to break any records with my rig - but I Have joined the WCG, and .. well cant figure out how I set that  in my TPU profile?


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for joining!

Edit your options for your account and at the bottom is a place for WCG username.


----------



## Chomes (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey,
until monday my crunching will fall  quite a lot(most computers will be down). As I will be doing some maintenance. But on monday I will be back 

Bye!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> So... I'm hardly going to break any records with my rig - but I Have joined the WCG, and .. well cant figure out how I set that  in my TPU profile?



as stated by dhoshaw, go to USer CP>Options and under "Misc" there is a slot to enter your WCG name.  However for it to display you need you have 100,000 BOINC points, or 700,000 WCG Points.



Chomes said:


> Hey,
> until monday my crunching will fall  quite a lot(most computers will be down). As I will be doing some maintenance. But on monday I will be back
> 
> Bye!



No biggie bro, thanks for keeping us posed.    Good luck with your maintenance


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/18/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,812,506 

Still above 1.8 million


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 3/18/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
> 
> TechPowerUp!  	 1,812,506
> 
> Still above 1.8 million


We got people with some systems down right now for maint and such, still a good job.


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 19, 2010)

T3h frack. eVGA motherboard on my i7 seems to have SpeedStep always on despite setting in the BIOS.. So my C0 that I just got running will be coming back down because it's not stable enough to do this. (Thing will run LinX endlessly, but wont WCG for more than a few hours.) Unless someone knows something about Windows 7 that would cause this.. =X

On the plus side, I have a D0 arriving tomorrow.. I will get my other system back up asap.

*Hopefully* when I get it all sorted I'll have n i7 at 3.6 and an i7 at 4-ish pulling some numbers in...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> T3h frack. eVGA motherboard on my i7 seems to have SpeedStep always on despite setting in the BIOS.. So my C0 that I just got running will be coming back down because it's not stable enough to do this. (Thing will run LinX endlessly, but wont WCG for more than a few hours.) Unless someone knows something about Windows 7 that would cause this.. =X
> 
> On the plus side, I have a D0 arriving tomorrow.. I will get my other system back up asap.
> 
> *Hopefully* when I get it all sorted I'll have n i7 at 3.6 and an i7 at 4-ish pulling some numbers in...



What about at stock speeds, would it run WCG then?


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sadly, it does the same things.

Found some threads regarding Windows 7 power management options that can't be completely disabled unless they were disabled during the install process. 4 Hours, I'll be back. =\

Upgrading is so stressful, shoulda stayed with my AMD K6\300...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> Sadly, it does the same things.
> 
> Found some threads regarding Windows 7 power management options that can't be completely disabled unless they were disabled during the install process. 4 Hours, I'll be back. =\
> 
> Upgrading is so stressful, shoulda stayed with my AMD K6\300...





I've been running nothing but W7 for the past year or so since the first beta was released, never have had an issue bro. Good luck man .


----------



## HammerON (Mar 19, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> T3h frack. eVGA motherboard on my i7 seems to have SpeedStep always on despite setting in the BIOS.. So my C0 that I just got running will be coming back down because it's not stable enough to do this. (Thing will run LinX endlessly, but wont WCG for more than a few hours.) Unless someone knows something about Windows 7 that would cause this.. =X
> 
> On the plus side, I have a D0 arriving tomorrow.. I will get my other system back up asap.
> 
> *Hopefully* when I get it all sorted I'll have n i7 at 3.6 and an i7 at 4-ish pulling some numbers in...



Have you disabled C1E in the bios as well? If not you should...


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/19/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
1,767,706


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 3/19/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> 1,767,706


It will come back up when everyone gets their rigs back up and running. I have one that I had to cut back to 50% load, power supply is failing. Will change it out tomorrow.


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 20, 2010)

My new D0 is pulling 4ghz and should help a lot(in minutes).

My eVGA board and C0 are still questionable. CxE is disabled by default, I hope to get it running again(so I can monitor it) tomorrow and see what it does.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 20, 2010)

Run that CO at 3.8GHz with about 1.28 VCore


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2010)

still got an i7 down.  Hopefully back up by the weekend


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 20, 2010)

CP
you have that crunching for you or someone else now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> CP
> you have that crunching for you or someone else now?



The i7 has been crunching for ION for about two weeks now or so.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice^^

i found that i can have mine at 70% all the time even if im gaming, and 100% when i sleep


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 20, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Run that CO at 3.8GHz with about 1.28 VCore



The C0 might do 3.65 on those volts.. It's awful to OC..


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The i7 has been crunching for ION for about two weeks now or so.



Thanks again dude, 1mil should be no problem now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Nice^^
> 
> i found that i can have mine at 70% all the time even if im gaming, and 100% when i sleep



I leave mine at 100% when i played Crysiss, still very playable.  hardcore cruncha 



[Ion] said:


> Thanks again dude, 1mil should be no problem now



no problem bro. The rig has been down for about a day now though, until I don't clear out that HDD it's not coming back up.  Hopefully I'll do that by tomorrow.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 20, 2010)

My main rig was down most of the night, as I was in the middle of managing cables/adding another 120mm fan to it. 

Should be crunching tonight at the very least 80%


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/20/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
1,704,928


----------



## HammerON (Mar 21, 2010)

Seeing a bad trend here with the daily numbers
Lets pick it up a couple notches~


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Seeing a bad trend here with the daily numbers
> Lets pick it up a couple notches~



Yeah, I'm a bit disappointed honestly.  Although, considering I'm not doing anything to alleviate the problem, I shouldn't be complaining.  I guess it's time to do something about the problem


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 21, 2010)

Just found out today my rig was having issues with two projects and wasn't doing work when it should have I had to cancel them and start anew. 

But I'm going to start having my rig crunch at 100% when I'm not using it/not downloading anything.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah ~ I am running solid with the 4 i7's, so I am doing all I can do at this point


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 21, 2010)

Screw it, I'm going to make this rig crunch now even when I'm using it, the team needs the points. (40%-60% depending on what I'm doing.)

Plus, the only time I use tons of my CPU power is when gaming, and I've been working more than anything lately.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 21, 2010)

This is the first day Ive been 100% in about 4 days. Lost a psu and a cpu cooler fan. My luck with hardware the past few weeks has been really horrible.  Hopes its over for a while so I can recover my lost ppd's and money.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Seeing a bad trend here with the daily numbers
> Lets pick it up a couple notches~



Unfortunately, my electric bill is getting the better of me. I can no longer fold or crunch full time. Hopefully that will change if my home refinancing goes thru.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2010)

I am down one i7 so that has a bit of impact.  Lots of rig trouble lately for everyone.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I am down one i7 so that has a bit of impact.  Lots of rig trouble lately for everyone.



Well, mine is less rig trouble, and more money trouble.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Well, mine is less rig trouble, and more money trouble.



We are go through that at one point or the other.  Good luck and I hope you get it solved ASAP.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 21, 2010)

New CPU cooler got installed today. 

At max load my temps at 39*C-43*C.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/21/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,737,352


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 22, 2010)

Points went back up 30ish thousand. Not bad.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 22, 2010)

With Free-DC showing goose eggs all day I'm surprised that we got any points. I thought everyone had turned off their rigs for the day. I did, didn't you.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 22, 2010)

I got 2 PII X4 upgrades coming to my farm in the next week or so. We will get back up there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

Believe it or not, my single i7 rig that is down can get points back up to almost 1.8 million.  probably about 3/4 there.  That plus all the rigs that peeps have down that's what's causing us to dip into the 1.7's lately.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Believe it or not, my single i7 rig that is down can get points back up to almost 1.8 million.  probably about 3/4 there.  That plus all the rigs that peeps have down that's what's causing us to dip into the 1.7's lately.



Then once we get everyone back online we can see our 2M+ numbers again (post RAMMIE)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Then once we get everyone back online we can see our 2M+ numbers again (post RAMMIE)



probably not, I would say 1.8-1.9 how were were doing for like almost a whole week straight.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got $600 of computer parts coming next week that include

ASUS M4A89GTD PRO AM3 AMD 890GX Motherboard
AMD Athlon II X3 435 Processor (damn well better run as an X4)
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (will use dual fans)

and a few other things to get it running. So I should have 4 more cores crunching by the middle of the week.

I just wish you guys had been discussing the Corsair H50 last week but I'll find out if I wasted $30.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I've got $600 of computer parts coming next week that include
> 
> ASUS M4A89GTD PRO AM3 AMD 890GX Motherboard
> AMD Athlon II X3 435 Processor (damn well better run as an X4)
> ...



What did you buy for $30?


----------



## msgclb (Mar 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What did you buy for $30?



Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus

CP, put the i7 aside for the week and treat your mother to a week of mother days!


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 22, 2010)

You guys think 25 runs on Extreme with IBT is stable or should I give it some more before I put this to work again with WCG???


----------



## ERazer (Mar 22, 2010)

be careful how much u oc, its delicate balance, u want high enuf oc to be stable for long period of time (months) if u starting to get inconclusive/invalid wcg results mean its unstable and wasted hours of crunching time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
> 
> CP, put the i7 aside for the week and treat your mother to a week of mother days!



The H50 should easily outperform that, it outperforms my Mega Shadow.  As far as my mom, she's back home so I'll be keeping a close eye on her helping her and stuff.  The i7, it's not a big deal.  I can work on once she's in bed and stuff.  It's just a Windows Install away.  once I install windows on another drive I can transfer my stuff back to it 



aCid888* said:


> You guys think 25 runs on Extreme with IBT is stable or should I give it some more before I put this to work again with WCG???
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100322/Capture065 4-25.jpg



Just let it crunch, if you get no errored results or crashes you are good to go


----------



## HammerON (Mar 22, 2010)

msgclb said:


> With Free-DC showing goose eggs all day I'm surprised that we got any points. I thought everyone had turned off their rigs for the day. I did, didn't you.



Yeah that was some wierd shit!!!


----------



## RAMMIE (Mar 22, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Then once we get everyone back online we can see our 2M+ numbers again (post RAMMIE)



I'll supplement until everyone is back up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> I'll supplement until everyone is back up.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 22, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> I'll supplement until everyone is back up.


Thank you sooooooooooo much.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 22, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> I'll supplement until everyone is back up.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 22, 2010)

It will give me time to get my rigs upgraded to the X4's that are on their way.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 23, 2010)

If I could n00b off a little bit : 

Is there any kind of GPU accelerated client for WCG? - I have noticed (obviously) an enormous performance difference between CPU & GPU folding using F@H, however the F@H clients make my machine very very unstable and unusable, and I was forced to abandon F@H.

Once I found that WCG could run pretty much 24/7 without bothering anything I was doing I was quite happy to join up with that & It's been going great so far, however its only running on CPU, and I cant help but feel there's a lot of GPU going to waste whilst I'm at work all day?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 23, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> I'll supplement until everyone is back up.



You more than supplement
Thank you for lending us your uber crunching power!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/22/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,222,394 *



holy moly!!!  Everytime RAMMIE comes in we go higher and higher, that means we keep going up   great job everyone.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2010)

0.o 

Damn, Rammie. How many rigs you using for WGC?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 23, 2010)

maybe something like this  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





X10


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> 0.o
> 
> Damn, Rammie. How many rigs you using for WGC?





(FIH) The Don said:


> maybe something like this  	http://img.techpowerup.org/100323/dsc01388o.65172916_large.jpg
> 
> X10



Last time I checked he had about 40 rigs or something, give or take.


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 23, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> If I could n00b off a little bit :
> 
> Is there any kind of GPU accelerated client for WCG? - I have noticed (obviously) an enormous performance difference between CPU & GPU folding using F@H, however the F@H clients make my machine very very unstable and unusable, and I was forced to abandon F@H.
> 
> Once I found that WCG could run pretty much 24/7 without bothering anything I was doing I was quite happy to join up with that & It's been going great so far, however its only running on CPU, and I cant help but feel there's a lot of GPU going to waste whilst I'm at work all day?



Only some of the projects support GPU computing:
Projects with NVIDIA applications: 
GPUgrid.net 
SETI@home 
Milkyway@home (Double precision GPU required) 
AQUA@home 
Lattice 
Collatz Conjecture​Projects with ATI applications: 
Collatz Conjecture 
Milkyway@home (Double precision GPU required)​
The Boinc document can be found here - GPU computing - BOINC.


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Last time I checked he had about 40 rigs or something, give or take.



Rammie, always glad to have your help.  But, I'm glad I don't have your electricity bill!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for joining us for a bit RAMMIE, I know I speak for the team when I say that your contribution is valued by all of us


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 23, 2010)

speakin of o/c and temps, what is the best temp monitor for AMD Athlon II's?  Is Everest reliable?


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 24, 2010)

I use this little app here:  http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


Best thing I've used on any platform.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanx Acid... Got it installed on both my machines and the 240 is sittin @ 29 degrees @ 3.1ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks for joining us for a bit RAMMIE, I know I speak for the team when I say that your contribution is valued by all of us



You sure as hell do, and Mike knows this himself


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 24, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/24/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
2,200,441
INCREDIBLE!!!!!   
(round of applause for Mike please)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 24, 2010)

Seriously, thank you Mike.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

Woot woot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

i7 is back up guys


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> i7 is back up guys



Glad to hear that CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Glad to hear that CP!



Couldn't stand seeing it there idle dude, just couldn't.  They will be offline soon again, both!  They are doing the windows in my apartment Thursday, but at least the i7 can catch up a bit between now and then


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 24, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Thanx Acid... Got it installed on both my machines and the 240 is sittin @ 29 degrees @ 3.1ghz



Your welcome, crunch on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/24/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 2,159,208 





GREAT JOB EVERYONE


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

awesomeness


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 25, 2010)

I just picked up a job that will take 50+ hours  And it looks to have landed on one of those Hyper-Threaded threads..  That should keep it occupied for awhile.. My C0 is in pieces again, but I got my 486DX/33 running!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 25, 2010)

I hope to have the P8400 crunching soon too, just have to reformat it to get vista off of it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

Little by little we are having our rigs back up.  Luckily we have the support of a great individual like Mike who is backing us up till we get back on track again.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

sooo close to 90k

yeah its amazing how much he produces its crazy, i would not wanna pay his electricity bill


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sooo close to 90k
> 
> yeah its amazing how much he produces its crazy, i would not wanna pay his electricity bill



Not sure if it was him but i think he stated once he paid somewhere around $900.  Don't take my word for it though, could have been somebody else.


----------



## hat (Mar 25, 2010)

It looks like my AII is gonna pull around 800PPD, depending on how much I use it...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

OMG, thats like the same amount i pay on the loan on the house haha


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 25, 2010)

Im glad my electricity is included in my rent, if i were to have a 900 dollar bill I'd go broke


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 25, 2010)

this thread reminded me that i had to install WCG onto my new computer.

Downloading projects now!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey kinda off topic but not really, does anyone do the Milky Way project? CPU or GPU?  I'd be interested in doing that but only if there are others here doing it too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

What is the milky way project?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 25, 2010)

http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway/  It explains it there better than I could.  This looks better to me than SETI@HOME.  Im always interested in space stuff, but got bored w/ SETI

Also for GPU http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway_gpu/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks bro, I'll check this out shortly


----------



## dustyshiv (Mar 25, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway/  It explains it there better than I could.  This looks better to me than SETI@HOME.  Im always interested in space stuff, but got bored w/ SETI
> 
> Also for GPU http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway_gpu/



Its an interesting project. But I believe there r more things here on planet earth that need cpu cycles than outer space. This is my personal belief and I respect others' beliefs too!!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 25, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway/  It explains it there better than I could.  This looks better to me than SETI@HOME.  Im always interested in space stuff, but got bored w/ SETI
> 
> Also for GPU http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway_gpu/



This milkyway sounds familiar.... I believe I have been there.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 25, 2010)

Look at my location,  I am there RITE NOW!!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 25, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Its an interesting project. But I believe there r more things here on planet earth that need cpu cycles than outer space. This is my personal belief and I respect others' beliefs too!!



ya...thats why I said if anyone was interested or already doing it.  I am more interested in the GPU project 'cause it supports ATI, and we all know NV are kings for folding.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/25/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,224,718


ANOTHER GREAT DAY FOLKS


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 26, 2010)

Sweet. Great work people!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Sweet. Great work people!



Yessir!  We have a heck of a team here and great folks like Mike who stop by to give a boost here and there.  Keep it up guys, this is what makes TPU special!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

how long is RAMMIE with us this time?

but FUCK YEAH!!!!! 

sorry for the language


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how long is RAMMIE with us this time?
> 
> but FUCK YEAH!!!!!
> 
> sorry for the language


Potty mouth.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Not sure, he said till we got back on track.  We seem to have gotten back on track pretty good.  Think there is still a few rigs offline but...

...hmmm this just gave me an idea


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

tell us


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> tell us



Wouldn't it be cool if we had a thread for people to post the rigs that are offline?  This should be a good way to keep track of it and easier for peeps to help out others if they wish to.  Not only that but if you take a look at #'s and they seem low you can always check to see what's going on.  I don't know, just seems like a interesting thread.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if we had a thread for people to post the rigs that are offline?  This should be a good way to keep track of it and easier for peeps to help out others if they wish to.  Not only that but if you take a look at #'s and they seem low you can always check to see what's going on.  I don't know, just seems like a interesting thread.


+1


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

it would be cool yes, but i dont know if it would be too hard to keep track of who have rig down, 
if the thread grows fast


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it would be cool yes, but i dont know if it would be too hard to keep track of who have rig down,
> if the thread grows fast



Come on, when my wprime thread was at it's peak I kept it updated hourly, shit!  minutely


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 26, 2010)

keep it updated on the OP. kinda like the crunchers helping crunchers thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> keep it updated on the OP. kinda like the crunchers helping crunchers thread.



Yep, that's the plan.  Maybe I can then add a link to either thread cross linking one another, easier for members to help out if they wish to.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

then go for it bro
i mean, it IS  a good idea, so lets see how it goes
you have my support


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 26, 2010)

I know I have some overhauls coming up as soon as it all shows up. I am going to try and take them down one at a time and do it, but its going to effect mine for a few days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks don.

Hogan, that'll be a good start to the thread   I think being able to keep track of things like this is better for the whole team.  Better to see who needs help, why #'s might be a bit low, etc.  Maybe not many reasons but, think it'll be a good addition to the subforum.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 26, 2010)

Just an FYI, my main will be crunching at 100% starting at 5:30 PM tomorrow until 10 AM Monday. Should help our points a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just an FYI, my main will be crunching at 100% starting at 5:30 PM tomorrow until 10 AM Monday. Should help our points a bit.



Thanks bro, 100% is the way to go.  Go big or go home


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 26, 2010)

Gotta visit the GF's family for the weekend anyways. I'll be on here now again via her laptop though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Gotta visit the GF's family for the weekend anyways. I'll be on here now again via her laptop though.



Enjoy your stay there   keep in touch Randal.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll try to, I have to work on an older PC while I'm there, it seems that the thing hasn't been dusted out in five years. (Bringing the gas mask with me for that one.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'll try to, I have to work on an older PC while I'm there, it seems that the thing hasn't been dusted out in five years. (Bringing the gas mask with me for that one.)



What's wrong with it?  Shutting down or something?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 26, 2010)

No, the owner said something about avast acting up, and mentioned that it hasn't been cleaned out in at least five years. (Maybe ten if the company that upgraded it didn't clean it out...) 

I'm also going to install another HDD, and some extra fans if I can.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> No, the owner said something about avast acting up, and mentioned that it hasn't been cleaned out in at least five years. (Maybe ten if the company that upgraded it didn't clean it out...)
> 
> I'm also going to install another HDD, and some extra fans if I can.



Take a couple of dozens of cans of compressed air


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, I plan on it. 

Thankfully, I'll be getting paid with a nicely cooked steak.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2010)

Just take an air compressor and nozzle for something that bad. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Just take an air compressor and nozzle for something that bad. lol.



I actually dust my PC's with an air compressor.  Take them over to my buddies house and dust the s**t out of them   Much quicker and better than canned compressed air.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh snap, I think they have one even.... Hmmm....


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I actually dust my PC's with an air compressor.  Take them over to my buddies house and dust the s**t out of them   Much quicker and better than canned compressed air.



I don't use either, I blow into the fans/HSFs as hard as I can, sometimes use a spare box fan, and then use a vacuum to suck out all remaining dust.  Not the best, but it doesn't require canned air ($$$) or an air compressor (more $$$)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Its not $$$ when you borrow the compressor


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 26, 2010)

Stuff started to arrive today  Will have an X4 online tonight. Just running stability tests right now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

sounds good let us know how it performs, going to oc it?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds good let us know how it performs, going to oc it?



Hell yes.  running at stock right now. Shes a crunching right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

Another quad


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Another quad


Got 3 more coming.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Got 3 more coming.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 27, 2010)

4 AII X4's for crunching?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 27, 2010)

Got 2 AII's and 1 PhII coming.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 27, 2010)

damn


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 27, 2010)

I told GREASEMONKEY today that I am going to try and start putting out his type of numbers.  Thats was after I picked up some Xiggy fans from him because I got mad and broke a couple of mine.  Stupid squeaky fans.  Make the HULK MAD.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Another quad



So quads get you excited? I got this up and running a couple of days ago and this was its first day last night.



Pos.	CPU	# CPU	Operating System	 Total Credit	Credit/Day 	 Credit/Week	 Credit/Month 	 Average Credit 	 Overtake 	Options
6	AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B35 Processor	1(4)	Microsoft Windows 7	 1,047 	 1,047 	 1,047 	 1,047 	 102 	 - 	Options

Just in case you're asking what is a Phenom II X4 B35 I'll tell you it is a Athlon II X3 435 unlocked. It is stock 2.9 GHz and I've got it running at 3.4GHz.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 27, 2010)

msgclb said:


> So quads get you excited? I got this up and running a couple of days ago and this was its first day last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

msgclb said:


> So quads get you excited? I got this up and running a couple of days ago and this was its first day last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/26/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 2,251,010 *


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 27, 2010)

Cleaned that PC out tonight that I talked about, wasn't too bad. The only fans it had were on the CPU with a duct from the back of the case, and the PSU fan. So I used about a can of air and replaced the duct with a 80mm Antec fan. Anyways.... 

Left my main crunching at home at 100% my PPD should be pretty good for the weekend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Cleaned that PC out tonight that I talked about, wasn't too bad. The only fans it had were on the CPU with a duct from the back of the case, and the PSU fan. So I used about a can of air and replaced the duct with a 80mm Antec fan. Anyways....
> 
> Left my main crunching at home at 100% my PPD should be pretty good for the weekend.



glad to hear you didn't have to empty out walgreens stock of keyboard cleaners LOL.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, I was a bit worried to be honest. I blame the fact that it had crap airflow. Only reason it wasn't overheating was thanks to a cooler master heatsink and fan.  

The damn thing needs a major upgrade thou. It's rocking a 40GB HDD and two 256MB sticks of ram. I'm sure it could use some new thermal paste as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, I was a bit worried to be honest. I blame the fact that it had crap airflow. Only reason it wasn't overheating was thanks to a cooler master heatsink and fan.
> 
> The damn thing needs a major upgrade thou. It's rocking a 40GB HDD and two 256MB sticks of ram. I'm sure it could use some new thermal paste as well.



Antique!!! 

Just some RAM can make such a huge difference on old PC's.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 27, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Got 2 AII's and 1 PhII coming.



 I would love to see your #'s on DC stat's. 



msgclb said:


> I have a request. Go to the free-dc site, right-click on your user name and now you'll see your user stats page. Now scroll down until you see the Hosts section. Do you see your computers listed there? I can't and sure would like to!
> 
> If you would [like] to satisfy my curiosity then do this...
> Go to the world community grid site, click on your My Profile link and at the bottom of the page check BOINC Show Hosts:.
> ...


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 27, 2010)

msgclb said:


> So quads get you excited? I got this up and running a couple of days ago and this was its first day last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.4 does ~1900 PPD if it's on all of the time (rare :shadedshu), so you should get something like that


----------



## msgclb (Mar 27, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I would love to see your #'s on DC stat's.



You had to did back many moons to find this...


> Originally Posted by msgclb View Post
> I have a request. Go to the free-dc site, right-click on your user name and now you'll see your user stats page. Now scroll down until you see the Hosts section. Do you see your computers listed there? I can't and sure would like to!
> 
> If you would [like] to satisfy my curiosity then do this...
> ...



With free-dc you will see all the hosts you have ever run. I like to use BOINCstats to review my active hosts. This is our TechPowerUp! page. To review active hosts first click on the Detailed Stats link (bar chart) under the Option column for you or another member.

Next scroll down to the Number of hosts (active hosts) row. If in the right column you see Hidden then the Hosts are unavailable. But if you see something like 17 (7) then you can click on the number in the parenthesis to see the active hosts.

This is what I've got. Although this shows 7 active hosts I only have 6. I changed the OS of #2 so it became #5.






Also last night #6 locked up and I didn't catch it until this morning so its credit/day is off.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2010)

1,103,277
Something clearly happened tonight


----------



## msgclb (Mar 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,103,277
> Something clearly happened tonight



We're not the only team affected.

Here's...
Team Statistics History - TechPowerUp!


Statistics Date  	 	 Total Run Time 		Points Generated 		Results Returned
3/27/10 		0:338:22:29:11 		1,103,277 		1,746
3/26/10 		1:327:20:05:51 		2,251,010 		3,376
and someone to compare...
Team Statistics History - UserFriendly.Org


Statistics Date  	 	 Total Run Time 		Points Generated 		Results Returned
3/27/10 		1:272:08:37:41 		1,372,852 		2,409
3/26/10 		3:153:06:08:38 		2,784,138 		4,657
We lost 1.1 million compared the 1.4 million lost by the UserFriendly group. My guess is that it will all be made up tomorrow.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2010)

something must be messed up with the stats that number is really low


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2010)

msgclb said:


> We're not the only team affected.
> 
> Here's...
> Team Statistics History - TechPowerUp!
> ...



Thanks for clarifying that, it did seem odd that our production would be down 50% in one day


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 28, 2010)

Had my C0 up for a couple hours today.. Ran into my lovely Freezing/Crashing issues again however and it's back down... I'm about to either RMA the motherboard or give up on Win7, as I've ruled out everything else.

Interesting points change. Maybe they're cutting back because of inflation?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah the servers are always backed up or never updating or something.  Happens a lot.  We should see some nice numbers tomorrow.  So considering the circumstances, good job everyone


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,103,277
> Something clearly happened tonight



Normal Sunday "problem" with the updates.

Here are an up to date "pie":

http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&hosts=0&ti=22175&co=&date=&or=12

and our numbers were 2.231.523


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Normal Sunday "problem" with the updates.
> 
> Here are an up to date "pie":
> 
> ...



Good day indeed 

Thanks for posting the updated stats.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 29, 2010)

2,258,493
  
Excellent work everyone!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2010)

woot woot


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 29, 2010)

Just a heads up guys, my rig is going to be down crunching wise today. As I'm having to move it to where I'm living now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just a heads up guys, my rig is going to be down crunching wise today. As I'm having to move it to where I'm living now.



Hope everything goes smooth


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sure it will. I also get a box of goodies from UPS today.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2010)

2,251,979
  
Excellent work everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

Great job dudes 

Can we push 2.3 million?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 1, 2010)

2,193,439
  
A bit lower, but still well over 2 million!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 2,193,439
> 
> A bit lower, but still well over 2 million!



Still looks good to me


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

anything above 2mil is VERY good imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> anything above 2mil is VERY good imo



We gotta focus on doing 2mil a day when RAMMIE is not around to give us a boost.  Then with RAMMIE, we own the competition.


"looks at stats"

Well not really own, but something like that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL

but yeah, he def throws in a HUGE amount of points every day

next month i might have a pII x3/4 up and running, should be possible without breaking my budget


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> LOL
> 
> but yeah, he def throws in a HUGE amount of points every day
> 
> next month i might have a pII x3/4 up and running, should be possible without breaking my budget



im trying to see if I can build another cheap quad cruncher with some spare pennies but I need to continue to work on my car, it's coming together nicely, I don't want to slack off now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

well you already have 2 good crunchers atm bro, finish your car, you're doing bodywork or engine?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well you already have 2 good crunchers atm bro, finish your car, you're doing bodywork or engine?



A bit of everything 

Body, interior, and suspension for now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

oh upgrades or because it needs it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh upgrades or because it needs it?



Well it needs it so it's a good chance to upgrade


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 1, 2010)

My C0 is gonna crunch through the weekend then get pulled apart for a mobo RMA.

I'm currently having problems with my D0(my main) setup, where upon adding in my Perc5 my detected RAM drops from 6gb to 4gb. Thus upon removal, my RAM goes back up. I am effectively out of usable hard drives space until I can get this issue sorted out. (Trying to add a Perc5 for a RAID 5 array.) But this is going to be delayed until i get a better cooling solution for my Perc5..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

what are you thinking of for the new cruncher then?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> My C0 is gonna crunch through the weekend then get pulled apart for a mobo RMA.
> 
> I'm currently having problems with my D0(my main) setup, where upon adding in my Perc5 my detected RAM drops from 6gb to 4gb. Thus upon removal, my RAM goes back up. I am effectively out of usable hard drives space until I can get this issue sorted out. (Trying to add a Perc5 for a RAID 5 array.) But this is going to be delayed until i get a better cooling solution for my Perc5..



Good luck, hope you get it figured out man.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> My C0 is gonna crunch through the weekend then get pulled apart for a mobo RMA.
> 
> I'm currently having problems with my D0(my main) setup, where upon adding in my Perc5 my detected RAM drops from 6gb to 4gb. Thus upon removal, my RAM goes back up. I am effectively out of usable hard drives space until I can get this issue sorted out. (Trying to add a Perc5 for a RAID 5 array.) But this is going to be delayed until i get a better cooling solution for my Perc5..



sounds pretty annoying to me, hope you get it sorted out


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 1, 2010)

It is annoying, but it is what it is. I just hate that these 15 minute upgrades take a lot of 15 minutes to get running the way I intend. 

Anyone wanna come play with a pair of 920's?  Both are being drown, so they're a lot of fun.  I feel sorry for whom ever gets to pull my C0 a part(Rads, pump, psu, and a fan or two have to come out just so they(I) can get to the mobo..) Maybe when the mobo gets replaced i'll be able to get 3.6 out of the chip again and I can bring in some more points


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2010)

I am hoping to have a fifth i7 (920) cruncher up by next week~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

stfu, i do NOT want your powerbill

what board are you gonna use?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh the one I said I was going to sell (Gigabyte X58 UD4P). Decided to keep it for now and set-up another system using it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

lol then its not that bad after all? 

i just pulled the trigger on a 64gb ssd and a 5850


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol then its not that bad after all?
> 
> i just pulled the trigger on a 64gb ssd and a 5850



Sounds awesome.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah, but ask by bank adviser about that hahaXD

but fuck it, the ssd was about 90$ and the 5850 was 380$ , which is cheap in denmark, and yes i HATE your  prices on the egg, MC etc

a gtx-480 will cost us around 725$


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol then its not that bad after all?
> 
> i just pulled the trigger on a 64gb ssd and a 5850



Hoenstly it has several bent pins in the cpu socket. It had some problems with memory from the first day I bought it. Plus I noticed that the LED's on the top right of the motherboard where always in the "red". When I received the board from a TPU seller I didn't inspect the pins, however I think that they were bent before I got the board. Anyways, I was able to get it running pretty stable (would re-start every few days of running WCG at 3.8 GHZ), and at cool temps (w/c). 
When I went to replace the Apogee GTZ SE with a Koolance 360 cpu water block is when I noticed the bent pins. So I got a good deal on a Gigabyte X58 Extreme (Very nice board).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

eww i would have gotten another board, have you asked the selelr about the pins?

the extreme is pretty much a ud5 with a big cooler and WB installed


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope to get some good numbers today, rigs will be on at least double their usually time.  


On a side note, great numbers over the past week guys.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 3, 2010)

I had one machine that was not reporting for some reason  Had like 4 days saved up and waiting to report. Re installed WCG and everything went back to normal. Also my 965 was having heat problems till I got my new TIM from the egg, TX-3 is some good stuff. Brought my temps down very quickly. So if all goes well, Im at 100% yet again.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 3, 2010)

ouch, well hopefully u get a pie with x4 day worth of ppd


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 3, 2010)

ERazer said:


> ouch, well hopefully u get a pie with x4 day worth of ppd



I wish. It was on the only X2 i am running, but still should be a good boost.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 4, 2010)

I had 3 days of work saved up from my i7 because internet connection went down while i was gone. So i should be seeing some good numbers soon also i got the X2 running again. Thankfully when the board/psu went the CPU and ram didn't get killed.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 5, 2010)

2,294,800
  
Excellent work everyone!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 5, 2010)

GOOD JOB TEAM!!!!!!
2.3 tomorrow maybe?


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 5, 2010)

My C0 went down, gotta take care of the RMA tomorrow. Was averaging ~2500 points while only running part time.

Though I might be pushing my D0 a little harder.. Found out my addon NIC was dying and causing stability issues with the system. 6GHz Bench!! <-- dreamer, ha.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 5, 2010)

seems like you have some problems with that rig bro?


----------



## D.Law (Apr 6, 2010)

Don u got ur wish

2,439,375

  

Keep it up team!!!


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cruncher #1 - Core i7 965 | #2 - 2 x Intel Xeon E5420 | #3 - Core i7 920 | #4 - Core i7 870 | #5 - Core i7 860 | #6 - Core i5 750 | #7 - Core 2 Quad Q9450 | #8 - Core 2 Quad Q9400 |
Total Threads - 52
Total HDD Space - 45TB
Total Power Draw - INSANE!!!


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 6, 2010)

Great job everyone.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

D.Law said:


> Don u got ur wish
> 
> 2,439,375
> 
> ...



thats not good enough  i wanted 2.3 mil, not 2.4

shit wtf am i saying

and i think that you have a great part in our recent high numbers


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2010)

Have any of you noticed we are now ranked 27th?  Remembering a year ago when we said, wish were were top 50.  Shit, how about top 25 any day now?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

nope dont remember but will remember this a year from now


----------



## HammerON (Apr 6, 2010)

I remember
I also remeber only having a E8500 crunching when I started. Man how times have changed~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah from 2 threads crunching to 40 soon


----------



## HammerON (Apr 6, 2010)

Hopefully tomorrow. Received the i7 920 from Asylum today, just waiting on the PSU


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

that will be like what, 20k a day?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 6, 2010)

Right now my 7-day average is 18,271:






I like this graph the best:





So I am hoping that it will be a little over 20K a day~


----------



## ERazer (Apr 6, 2010)

hammer u should get sr-2


----------



## HammerON (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmmmm


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

sint it better with 2 regular boards? 

and cheaper

i know its an awesome board, but still


----------



## ERazer (Apr 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sint it better with 2 regular boards?
> 
> and cheaper
> 
> i know its an awesome board, but still



ur forgeting 24 threads


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

i know, but look at the total pricetag:S


----------



## ERazer (Apr 6, 2010)

i know but i can dream


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

lol

that board + 4 5870s/480s and a 2kw psu haha


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 6, 2010)

i also remember... i stated that
i also remember crunching only on my 955, that crashed each day!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 6, 2010)

woot gonna have WC in the few days, cant wait


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/6/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,391,929 
*

Almost 2.4 Million again, darnit so close!  Good job everyone


----------



## HammerON (Apr 7, 2010)

Great numbers all you crunchers

I should have received the PSU today but I didn't. So I looked online and this is what I saw:





Yakutat, Alaska is not even close to where I live (Alaska is a very large state):shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 7, 2010)

Well crap! Someone at the PO screwed up hard.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah they really screwed the pooch~
However on a positive note I was playing around last night with the Vcore and ram voltage on my main rig, and am very happy to say that it is running nicely at 1.211 Volts at 3.875 GHz. I wish I would have tried this earlier as this machine has been crunching for 8 months at 1.26 to 1.28 volts. Temps dropped a bit as well





Sorry for those of you that don't like to see dead creatures of this earth!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 7, 2010)

That's good. 

I get to play around with OC'ing for the first time pretty soon here, just have to wait for my Zalman cooler to get here from T77. He hooked me up big time on that thing.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 7, 2010)

OC'ing becomes an addiction ~ so watch out!
As we know crunching becomes an addiction as well~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> That's good.
> 
> I get to play around with OC'ing for the first time pretty soon here, just have to wait for my Zalman cooler to get here from T77. He hooked me up big time on that thing.



not to be an ass, but dont expect high result from those older amd chips bro 
which Zalman did you get?



HammerON said:


> OC'ing becomes an addiction ~ so watch out!
> As we know crunching becomes an addiction as well~


+ 1 on that, even though i havent played around with my rig for  awhile now, lacking a bit of motivation, maybe i should lap that cpu haha 

lets hope you have thatpsu within the week bro
sitting here tripping and waiting for my ssd+ 5850


----------



## HammerON (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been tempted to get an ssd, but I can't justify the performance increase for the price yet.
Also thought about getting 1 or 2 5850's (given up on Fermi at this point), but I am still pretty happy with my 2 GTX 275's (they overclock very well!).

Here's to hoping that we both get our packages soon


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

i got mine for 90$ its a 64gb Kingston SSDvnow gen2, with TRIM, 200/110mb read write, so i dont think that was too expensive, it was a demo version that havent been used yet 

i wouldt upgrade your gfx yet, they are still extremely powerfull.
then it should be for the powerusage+dx11, but i wouldnt replace them for another year or so

yay, i can see my package is at copenhagen post central, and arrived there yesterday, so i should have them within a few hours


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> not to be an ass, but dont expect high result from those older amd chips bro
> which Zalman did you get?



This one.

I wasn't expecting too much from my current Althon x2 5000. Just a little more would be fine with me. But we'll see what I can get it stable at.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

i think you should be able to get 3.0, but beyond that, idk, 
but its a good cooler imo, and it looks great


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 7, 2010)

3.0 was what I was shooting for max. So that's fine.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 7, 2010)

I finally got my damn WCG badge after what seems like decades. 



It's great to see us break 2.4 mil....we just need to do it more often so we can ride the Top 25 bandwagon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I finally got my damn WCG badge after what seems like decades.
> 
> 
> 
> It's great to see us break 2.4 mil....we just need to do it more often so we can ride the Top 25 bandwagon.



Congrats dude.  Yeah 2.4 would be sweet daily, but little by little


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/7/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,245,522 *

Good job everyone


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2010)

where is our 2.4mil:S


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> where is our 2.4mil:S



On the way...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2010)

Guys, tomorrow morning when I go to work, both rigs have to be shut off.  They will resume working on the apt. so I need to cover up my furniture if I want to save it   When I return home I'll power both rigs back on.


EDIT:  Both rigs are back up


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 9, 2010)

eVGA found 'a' problem with my board.. One of them. It apparently was physically damaged by the person that owned it before myself. So.. I'm required to pay for the repair. My C0 will be back up sometime next week.

P.S. I broke 100,000 today!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> eVGA found 'a' problem with my board.. One of them. It apparently was physically damaged by the person that owned it before myself. So.. I'm required to pay for the repair. My C0 will be back up sometime next week.
> 
> P.S. I broke 100,000 today!!



Good job bro   Good luck with the board.


Here are the #'s for today, sooooo close!

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/8/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,399,106 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/9/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 2,202,552 

*


----------



## D.Law (Apr 10, 2010)

hopefully we can break 2.4M this weekend again. I have some extra "horsepower" crunching this weekend.

Temporary Weekend Horsepower = 2 x Xeon E5420 | 2 x Xeon E5430 | Core i7 980X
Total Extra Threads = 28


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cruncher #1 - Core i7 965 | #2 - 2 x Intel Xeon E5420 | #3 - Core i7 920 | #4 - Core i7 870 | #5 - Core i7 860 | #6 - Core i5 750 | #7 - Core 2 Quad 

Q9450 | #8 - Core 2 Quad Q9400 |
Total Threads - 52
Total HDD Space - 45TB
Total Power Draw - INSANE!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 10, 2010)

My rig should be crunching pretty hard this weekend. As I'm busy with family junk/going to see that new Dragons movie. (Don't ask me, the GF is dragging me to it.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

D.Law said:


> hopefully we can break 2.4M this weekend again. I have some extra "horsepower" crunching this weekend.
> 
> Temporary Weekend Horsepower = 2 x Xeon E5420 | 2 x Xeon E5430 | Core i7 980X
> Total Extra Threads = 28
> ...


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2010)

My numbers are going to be a bit down, I was gone all day so the X4 and C2D were both off


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/10/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [7 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,111,427 *


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 11, 2010)

Sadly my points today were crap. had to shut the rig down to prep for Monday/clean it out/get away from the Lauren's Aunt. God I hate that lady. She's "well" off, on husband number 5, so she thinks she can talk down to us because we aren't. It's bullshit. 

Anyways, hoping for better points tomorrow, as I will be seeing a movie/fighting off what seems to be a cold I caught today.

Also, my points on Monday will be a bit off, as I have to shut my rig down to install 4 more fans, a black 120mm fan grill, and remount my Zalman. The good news is that my rig will be crunching at 100% from then on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Sadly my points today were crap. had to shut the rig down to prep for Monday/clean it out/get away from the Lauren's Aunt. God I hate that lady. She's "well" off, on husband number 5, so she thinks she can talk down to us because we aren't. It's bullshit.
> 
> Anyways, hoping for better points tomorrow, as I will be seeing a movie/fighting off what seems to be a cold I caught today.
> 
> Also, my points on Monday will be a bit off, as I have to shut my rig down to install 4 more fans, a black 120mm fan grill, and remount my Zalman. The good news is that my rig will be crunching at 100% from then on.



Mine were down too, had some internet options so my Phenom rig didn't upload anything for about a day, my i7 didn't upload anything for about two days.  However, now my i7 can't connect to BOINC.  I'll leave it overnight see if it gets going if not I'll deal with it in the morning.  4am and I need some rest!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 11, 2010)

My 965 was having upload problems today, eventually cleared up and went back to normal.


----------



## Nick259 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've registered under techpowerup with the specs in system specs list. The phenom 2 is unlocked to quad and running at 2.8ghz, undervolted from 1.35v to 1.25v. It's only running on the stock cooler so don't want temps to go up too high. I'm trying to save up for a better cooler.

Running folding @ home on the GTX260.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 11, 2010)

You should watch the sale section, you can grab good coolers there for fairly cheap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> My 965 was having upload problems today, eventually cleared up and went back to normal.



Woke up this morning and saw the LCD poster showing temps of 50 on my x58 EVGA board so I know it's crunching.  When I see low 20's or low 30's I know it's not crunching 



Nick259 said:


> I've registered under techpowerup with the specs in system specs list. The phenom 2 is unlocked to quad and running at 2.8ghz, undervolted from 1.35v to 1.25v. It's only running on the stock cooler so don't want temps to go up too high. I'm trying to save up for a better cooler.
> 
> Running folding @ home on the GTX260.



Welcome aboard Nick, thanks for joining.  Check out the below link, it has everything you need to know.  Let us know if we can help in any way 

WCG Essentials Thread



Radical_Edward said:


> You should watch the sale section, you can grab good coolers there for fairly cheap.


Speaking from experience heh?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 11, 2010)

Fellow TPUer's/Crunchers have hooked me up, not once, but TWICE. That's why you guys rock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Fellow TPUer's/Crunchers have hooked me up, not once, but TWICE. That's why you guys rock.



I agree


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> I've registered under techpowerup with the specs in system specs list. The phenom 2 is unlocked to quad and running at 2.8ghz, undervolted from 1.35v to 1.25v. It's only running on the stock cooler so don't want temps to go up too high. I'm trying to save up for a better cooler.
> 
> Running folding @ home on the GTX260.



Welcome aboard Nick, glad to have you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2010)

ION, you have over 12k points today bro, did you add any rigs?  

9,626 of those points came from a single rig


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ION, you have over 12k points today bro, did you add any rigs?
> 
> 9,626 of those points came from a single rig






EDIT: Damn, I'm #3 by points today in the team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> EDIT: Damn, I'm #3 by points today in the team



yeah topping RAMMIE and D.Law is not easy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/11/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 2,249,573 *


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 12, 2010)

good job team, havent crunched so hard lately, new hd, problems with gf etc, just the usual 

should be getting a 785g board next month, and then a pII x6 when may hits, for the new gaming rig, and then the i7 will retire for crunching


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 12, 2010)

I picked up BUCK NASTY's mother board and FX-5000 chip yesterday as a back up rig. It will help fill the gap while the 2 mobo's are at RMA. Also have a 955BE coming when TheMailMan78 gets his Thuban. Also bought another 965BE off of theonedub. So once I have every thing back up and running I will have 2 965BE's 1- 955BE and either the X4 805 or the FX-5000 to round it out, with the one left over as a backup part time gamer/cruncher.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2010)

Damn, that's awesome dude!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

Go hogan go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/12/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,872,511*

Don't get scared guys, RAMMIE has departed us.  Thank you again sir for the help you have gave us.  You have a spot as always here on this team, feel free to come back when desired


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2010)

Quite an excellent day I'd say considering RAMMIE's gone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Quite an excellent day I'd say considering RAMMIE's gone



I agree..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 13, 2010)

thats still pretty good, even though that 2mil mark looks better


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2010)

Not bad ~ but not great.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2010)

1,853,348


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,853,348



not bad, steady 1.8 million, now we just gotta keep going up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, just wanted to bring to the attention of everyone that my rigs are crunching only from 5pm to 8am.  Reason is because the work being done on my apartment if not done and they keep saying they are coming, but they don't.  With all the dust and stuff in the air from the work I don't want the rigs on as I'll have a major PITA cleaning it after.  So I shut them down till the day they actually come.  Once they are done I can turn them back on 100%.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, I'm plomping along as best I can, Its not much but one can only try - One thing that pissed me off is NOBODY told me that WCG by default only runs at 60% 

I found out on my own and set it up to 100% and it's had no effect on my machine performance at all, yet its getting jobs done in HALF the time now - so yay for that.

Here's to the death of cancer!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> Well, I'm plomping along as best I can, Its not much but one can only try - One thing that pissed me off is NOBODY told me that WCG by default only runs at 60%
> 
> I found out on my own and set it up to 100% and it's had no effect on my machine performance at all, yet its getting jobs done in HALF the time now - so yay for that.
> 
> Here's to the death of cancer!



I COMPLETELY forgot about that...I set it at 100% last July and haven't touched it since


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2010)

1,764,930


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 15, 2010)

My points today/tonight are going to suck, as I am in the middle of setting up a fresh install on my new hard drive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/15/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,875,764 *

almost 1.9 million, good day everyone


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

My rig was up all day today, crunching at 100%. It should be more of the same tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 4/15/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> 
> TechPowerUp!  	 1,875,764 *
> 
> almost 1.9 million, good day everyone



thats good 

better than 1.7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> My rig was up all day today, crunching at 100%. It should be more of the same tonight and tomorrow.



mine are back up 100% today as well, hopefully 1.9 tomorrow 



(FIH) The Don said:


> thats good
> 
> better than 1.7



heck yea.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

Glad to hear your rigs were back up today CP.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 16, 2010)

Im at 75% right now with 2 965BE's and the X4 805. Hope to have a psu soon for the X4 FX5000+ sitting here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Im at 75% right now with 2 965BE's and the X4 805. Hope to have a psu soon for the X4 FX5000+ sitting here.



Nothing has came up yet for grabs?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/16/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,774,783 *


dammit


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, that's a bit of a disappointment


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, that's a bit of a disappointment



Still great, but I was hoping for 1.8.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Still great, but I was hoping for 1.8.



Yep, it's still a pretty decent output, considering the size of our team, but 1.8 would have been rather nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, it's still a pretty decent output, considering the size of our team, but 1.8 would have been rather nice



Yea, I had just set my goal to 1.8 but looks like we can't do it everyday.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2010)

1,781,588
Some days are better than others


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nothing has came up yet for grabs?


Not yet. Does anyone have a 4 pin to 8 pin adapter. They got them on the Egg if no one does.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2010)

We need to get above 1.8 million again; and then 2.0 million

Get those rigs crunching~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Not yet. Does anyone have a 4 pin to 8 pin adapter. They got them on the Egg if no one does.



Not me bro, sorry


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2010)

HammerON said:


> We need to get above 1.8 million again; and then 2.0 million
> 
> Get those rigs crunching~



I've been trying to bring the E6550 back online, but my parents keep saying no "It'll make it unstable or something" :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

What? That doesn't even make sense....


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> What? That doesn't even make sense....



Exactly.  One of the HDDs recently died (we had RAID1 set up, so nothing was lost), and my parents (my mom in particular) is worried that it might make the computer unstable and die.  I pointed out to her that I run WCG on my laptop with no issues, and she said that I'm welcome to do whatever I want with my computers.  I'm going to try asking her again today, I've done 3 hours of yard work this weekend thus far, so I feel that I have a decent chance


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

WCG has nothing to do with a failing hard drive... Your mom sounds as ignorant as one of my customers. (No offense.)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> WCG has nothing to do with a failing hard drive... Your mom sounds as ignorant as one of my customers. (No offense.)



Yep, I know, I've pointed it out to her, but it's her computer so it's not like I can just do that.  She'd remove it if I just installed without asking her first :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

Sounds as bad as how my mom is. 

She tried to claim a virus on her laptop came from a forum website that my friend here in Oregon owns... :shadedshu Yet when I scanned her computer it was a Trojan that I found came from her work email. 

Although I'm pretty sure she's bi-polar. Not that it's my problem since I moved out when I was 17.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, I talked to her again, and she gave me permission to set WCG back up with the CPU usage at 80%...so the E6550 is back up and running again (finally!), I'm not sure how much it'll be on, but anything is definitely better than nothing


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

Glad to hear it Ion. Ever little bit counts. I have to try and convince my GF again to crunch with her Laptop...


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not me bro, sorry


NP CP. I have to order a few things from the Egg anyways. Ran out of TIM, and Im looking for a new gfx now that I sold my 5770.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Sounds as bad as how my mom is.
> 
> She tried to claim a virus on her laptop came from a forum website that my friend here in Oregon owns... :shadedshu Yet when I scanned her computer it was a Trojan that I found came from her work email.
> 
> Although I'm pretty sure she's bi-polar. Not that it's my problem since I moved out when I was 17.



uh oh... bipolar people can imagine things up to strong hallucinations,including having hearing you saying bad things to them,even if you havent even speaked a word,when they are manic, or sink in deep wish of dieing, and sleep the whole day,when theyre depressive.that can change in minutes, hours, or days, and is totally random. If it really was that, then im glad for you, that you moved out. That is a great pressure and to live with such affected humans!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

She normally was bad in the afternoons for no reason. My mom's side of the family is Mormon, and sadly, thinks doctors are crazies and that medicine is bad. (That side of the family is a bit extreme.) 

My father's side of the family is mostly normal. Other than the fact that my dad has PDSD from when he served in the Marines... 

Anywho, good news is my GF has agreed to letting her laptop crunch again.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> She normally was bad in the afternoons for no reason. My mom's side of the family is Mormon, and sadly, thinks doctors are crazies and that medicine is bad. (That side of the family is a bit extreme.)
> 
> My father's side of the family is mostly normal. Other than the fact that my dad has PDSD from when he served in the Marines...
> 
> Anywho, good news is my GF has agreed to letting her laptop crunch again.



oh nah, youre surely didnt had it better than me.. and i thought i was doomed, due to my 2 strange and egoistic parents... thats 2 things kind of hard to deal with for you, topped with extreme religious behavior of 50% of the rest of the family... you are probably much toughened up to it today, when that stuff isnt that near to you anymore... 
that surely wasnt easy to take,i believe


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, it was an experience. That's for sure. I still check in with my dad at least 3 times a week. Sadly my parents divorced when I was in 5th grade. and things got worse after that. My Mom started yelling at my brother and I instead of fighting with my dad like they used to, she even smacked us around now and again for the smallest crap. 

My father has PDSD and is a skitzophrenic. He's due for what's going to be his 7th knee surgery here in a bit for prosthetic knees. 

I've had an interesting 20 years of life so far. Makes me wonder how the next 20 are going to be. Anyways, if anyone wants to hear more about my life's story thus far, feel free to PM me, I don't want to clutter up this thread with it too much. 

Bad news- Won't be crunching with my main rig at 100% during the day when I'm home anymore. My room has been heating up too much but it's not hot enough in the house to justify turning on the AC.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, it was an experience. That's for sure. I still check in with my dad at least 3 times a week. Sadly my parents divorced when I was in 5th grade. and things got worse after that. My Mom started yelling at my brother and I instead of fighting with my dad like they used to, she even smacked us around now and again for the smallest crap.
> 
> My father has PDSD and is a skitzophrenic. He's due for what's going to be his 7th knee surgery here in a bit for prosthetic knees.
> 
> ...



I don't know if you've tried opening the windows and putting a box fan in one?  I do this when it gets too warm and it helps quite a bit


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

Way ahead of ya. Got a ceiling fan and a box fan going now. Best part is I can't hear my computer's fans over them, thus I'm happy. (Funnily enough, the white noise of fans running at night helps me sleep.)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Way ahead of ya. Got a ceiling fan and a box fan going now. Best part is I can't hear my computer's fans over them, thus I'm happy. (Funnily enough, the white noise of fans running at night helps me sleep.)



Ah, well, it's not hot enough yet to warrant that, but I do turn on one or more fans most days


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

2 computers, two people, and a cat disagree.  Hottest room in the house. 

Although if the room was bigger, it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

1,910,626
EXCELLENT WORK EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 19, 2010)

hawt damn, thats how its done


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, that's with my rig down a decent chunk of the day... (Heat issues.) 

Makes me feel like I shouldn't even bother crunching.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice work everyone.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 19, 2010)

That is a better number, we can get over 2 million though


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Wow, that's with my rig down a decent chunk of the day... (Heat issues.)
> 
> Makes me feel like I shouldn't even bother crunching.


Everything counts. Its not a race. Your contribution is just as important as everyone else. Everyone has to start somewhere. I started out crunching 2 old laptops in the begining. You will get there, we will help you. Your very important to this team, dont ever think different.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Wow, that's with my rig down a decent chunk of the day... (Heat issues.)
> 
> Makes me feel like I shouldn't even bother crunching.



Your contribution is very important, every little bit counts! (The only WCG rig I had for the first ~1.5 months was a Pentium M laptop that did ~165 PPD)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Not yet. Does anyone have a 4 pin to 8 pin adapter. They got them on the Egg if no one does.





[Ion] said:


> I've been trying to bring the E6550 back online, but my parents keep saying no "It'll make it unstable or something" :shadedshu



Dammit dude, that really sucks.  If at least it was a valid reason, but geez!



blkhogan said:


> NP CP. I have to order a few things from the Egg anyways. Ran out of TIM, and Im looking for a new gfx now that I sold my 5770.



Good luck bro 



[Ion] said:


> 1,910,626
> EXCELLENT WORK EVERYONE!!!!



Awesome   Great job everyone 



Radical_Edward said:


> Wow, that's with my rig down a decent chunk of the day... (Heat issues.)
> 
> Makes me feel like I shouldn't even bother crunching.



Dude, do i smack you now or later, or now and later?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm still crunching CP, don't worry. 

Gunna install WGC on my GF's laptop tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm still crunching CP, don't worry.
> 
> Gunna install WGC on my GF's laptop tonight.



That sounded much better than the post I quoted above


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That sounded much better than the post I quoted above



I did end up getting it installed, it's running at 80% but at least that's a lot better than nothing.  I'm not sure how much it's going to be on, but again, anything is better than nothing


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've started up folding again guys, hopefully we can make it to 2 million ;D


----------



## ERazer (Apr 19, 2010)

ObSo-1337 said:


> I've started up folding again guys, hopefully we can make it to 2 million ;D




welcome back bud, happy crunching!


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Apr 19, 2010)

ERazer said:


> welcome back bud, happy crunching!



Cheers ;D just need a new cpu cooler or something so i can overclock my cpu more


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

ObSo-1337 said:


> Cheers ;D just need a new cpu cooler or something so i can overclock my cpu more



Check out the link in my sig if you need any refreshing on stuff for WCG


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

@ ION

good job .  Anything is anything bro 

@obso

welcome back buddy!


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe i don't need a new cooler to overclock my cpu. 
I just took my pc apart, and rebuilt it, with cable managment and adding more exhaust/intake fans in mind. I also changed the stock thermal paste to some artic silver and im really amazed by the outcome.

before my efforts, my cpu would hit 60c on idle, and around 75-80 on load, Now im getting 39c idle and 59c on full load!  And the temps should come down more because the thermal paste needs time to settle in doesn't it?

Well with that, i can start to overclock my cpu to get more numbers for the team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey glad your temps dropped a lot, however I wouldn't go higher.  55 is safe max for me, 62 is max recomended by AMD.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 19, 2010)

ObSo-1337 said:


> Maybe i don't need a new cooler to overclock my cpu.
> I just took my pc apart, and rebuilt it, with cable managment and adding more exhaust/intake fans in mind. I also changed the stock thermal paste to some artic silver and im really amazed by the outcome.
> 
> before my efforts, my cpu would hit 60c on idle, and around 75-80 on load, Now im getting 39c idle and 59c on full load!  And the temps should come down more because the thermal paste needs time to settle in doesn't it?
> ...


Nice work. CP has it right on the temps. If you can keep it under 55c or so you will be golden. I just picked up an arm full of little 120v fans to help with my temps. Little 9.99 fans made a huge difference with my load temps. Ive got them all over the place in my room moving air. Dropped my temps 3 or 4c. The test will be this afternoon. We are going to see 80 degrees + today.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

ObSo-1337 said:


> Maybe i don't need a new cooler to overclock my cpu.
> I just took my pc apart, and rebuilt it, with cable managment and adding more exhaust/intake fans in mind. I also changed the stock thermal paste to some artic silver and im really amazed by the outcome.
> 
> before my efforts, my cpu would hit 60c on idle, and around 75-80 on load, Now im getting 39c idle and 59c on full load!  And the temps should come down more because the thermal paste needs time to settle in doesn't it?
> ...



I'd stay where you are in terms of OCing, I really don't like to see over 55c on my Phenom II X4.  If you pick up a Scythe Mugen 2, Xigmatek HDT-S1283 or a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ you'd be able to OC a decent amount more


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, what temperatures are considered to be safe for a PII X4? so i know what limit to stay under


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 19, 2010)

under 60c


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Apr 19, 2010)

well, im hitting 63 on full load @ 3.5ghz, should i pull back a bit?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 19, 2010)

I say cut it back till you get some upgraded cooling. You should be fine at stock or slightly over. Its the amps that causes you heat. If you can get your amps down the temps will follow. Amps go up when you overclock.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry, what do you mean by amps?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah you should, above 62c is considered to be damaging


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Apr 19, 2010)

ahh ok, well ive got it at 3.4ghz on stock voltage and it hits 59 on full load, so il leave it there until i get a new cooler. thanks guys


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

ObSo-1337 said:


> ahh ok, well ive got it at 3.4ghz on stock voltage and it hits 59 on full load, so il leave it there until i get a new cooler. thanks guys



You may even be able to undervolt a bit, I don't know how the AM2+-only Denebs were, but I have my X4 955 @ 3.4ghz @ 1.28v (vs 1.35 stock).  The undervolting dropped temps a good 4c, so I'm running cooler than stock


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 19, 2010)

ObSo-1337 said:


> Sorry, what do you mean by amps?


Amperage. When you put a higher load on a device the amp draw increases. 
Kinda like a breaker in your home. Its rated for a certain 'amperage', if you exceed that rating the heat from the amp draw will increase causing your breaker to trip. Amperage is measured by heat load, to keep it simple. The higher the amps the more heat put out by the device.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Apr 19, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Amperage. When you put a higher load on a device the amp draw increases.
> Kinda like a breaker in your home. Its rated for a certain 'amperage', if you exceed that rating the heat from the amp draw will increase causing your breaker to trip. Amperage is measured by heat load, to keep it simple. The higher the amps the more heat put out by the device.



ahhh i get it, thanks


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Apr 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You may even be able to undervolt a bit, I don't know how the AM2+-only Denebs were, but I have my X4 955 @ 3.4ghz @ 1.28v (vs 1.35 stock).  The undervolting dropped temps a good 4c, so I'm running cooler than stock



Il try that! then il run OCCT and see if i can get away with it ;D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

my rule of thumb for Phenom II's


Max Safe: 55ºc
Max temp: 62ºc

But of course somebody on overclock.net said that there is no proof over 62ºc is damaging because his CPU starts to throttle at 73ºc.  That's just sad and ignorant.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> my rule of thumb for Phenom II's
> 
> 
> Max Safe: 55ºc
> ...



This is what I generally follow, although I did run my X4 955 @ 77c for a couple hours when a cable got stuck in the fan and I didn't notice...it doesn't appear to have done any lasting damage.  And it was running at the full 3.2ghz then...no throttling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> This is what I generally follow, although I did run my X4 955 @ 77c for a couple hours when a cable got stuck in the fan and I didn't notice...it doesn't appear to have done any lasting damage.  And it was running at the full 3.2ghz then...no throttling



Me too, my pump got disconnected on my H50.  I installed windows at 77ºc.  LOL.  But that doesn't mean it's good.  It's like a car.  Mine for example, I am pushing about 350whp on it, I can probably do about 400whp safe or just a tad more.  I can do 500whp too, but because the car runs like that doesn't mean it's safe.  On the long run you'll have damage.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Me too, my pump got disconnected on my H50.  I installed windows at 77ºc.  LOL.  But that doesn't mean it's good.  It's like a car.  Mine for example, I am pushing about 350whp on it, I can probably do about 400whp safe or just a tad more.  I can do 500whp too, but because the car runs like that doesn't mean it's safe.  On the long run you'll have damage.



Definitely, I try to keep mine under 55c at all times, with the shroud it's not so hard, although a couple weeks ago I was pushing 60c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely, I try to keep mine under 55c at all times, with the shroud it's not so hard, although a couple weeks ago I was pushing 60c



That's not as bad, this guy was doing like 65ºc


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2010)

2,064,612

Every day that we do 2mil points I'm going to post in blue (assuming that I remember), if we do less I'll post in red.

From now on, I want to see blue daily 

EXCELLENT WORK EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 2,064,612
> 
> Every day that we do 2mil points I'm going to post in blue (assuming that I remember), if we do less I'll post in red.
> 
> ...



you are jocking XS, only they use blue for 7million or something, or 6 million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

by the way, my net has been on and off today, both rigs have reported just limited amounts of work so hopefully I'll have a nice update soon


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> you are jocking XS, only they use blue for 7million or something, or 6 million



Oh, I know, that's where I got the idea 
7 million is completely unobtainable for us, but 2 million isn't, so blue is 2mil for us


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, I know, that's where I got the idea
> 7 million is completely unobtainable for us, but 2 million isn't, so blue is 2mil for us



I like the sound of that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 20, 2010)

blue is the new red


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> blue is the new red



That's the hope!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 20, 2010)

Smoking job everyone. Keep it up.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 20, 2010)

ObSo-1337 said:


> ahh ok, well ive got it at 3.4ghz on stock voltage and it hits 59 on full load, so il leave it there until i get a new cooler. thanks guys



You should grab up T77's SPIN-Q if he still has it. He wanted $35 shipped last I saw, which is a hell of a steal. 

Edit: Just realized your not in the US. My bad.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Apr 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> You should grab up T77's SPIN-Q if he still has it. He wanted $35 shipped last I saw, which is a hell of a steal.
> 
> Edit: Just realized your not in the US. My bad.



Haha damn 

Also, good work on the 2 mil! 

I undervolted my cpu, with an overclock of 3.4 ghz @ 1.3 volts. Ran all night stable, still going strong aswell  only hitting 52c max!


----------



## D.Law (Apr 20, 2010)

You guys are lucky to be staying in such "cold" places. All my CPU's temp hover around the region of 70c. 


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cruncher # 1 - 2 x Xeon E5430 | Cruncher #2 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #3 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #4 - Core i7-860 | Cruncher #5 - Core i5-750 | Cruncher #6 - C2Q 9450 | Crucher #7 - C2Q 9400 |

*Crunchers On Loan [COL]*
Cruncher #1 - Core i7-980X | Cruncher #2 - Core i7-965 | Cruncher #3 - Core i7-920 | Cruncher #4 - i7-870 |

Total Threads - 80


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2010)

D.Law said:


> You guys are lucky to be staying in such "cold" places. All my CPU's temp hover around the region of 70c.
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...



Where do you live?  In central NC I'm still able to keep all of my rigs below 60c on the CPU even with cheap air solutions (HDT-S1283 on Q6600, HDT-S963 on X4 955, stock Q6600 heatsink on E6550, stock in laptop)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to double-post....but it's UPDATE TIME 
2,035,840


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry to double-post....but it's UPDATE TIME
> 2,035,840



woohooo, good job everyone   Another day in the blues


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

GOOOD work team


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2010)

Back in the red, but still a decent number:
1,834,843


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hopefully next Tuesday, or Wednesday, I will have both of my i7's crunching.

Got a board from eVGA that was damaged, so we're in the process of a cross shipment to get me a different board ASAP.. I gotta pull both rigs down though when I get the mobo, redo the water loop(+video card swap) in one, and get the other one setup.

Though it doesn't look like an extra 2000ppd will get us to 2mil consistently =[


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, back-up and running.  Well, WCG isn't sending me WUs cause I guess it doesn't like me.  SETI loves sending me WUs though. lol.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2010)

I am impressed that we made over 2.0 million for a couple days
Nice job team


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

1,827,828


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

good day everyone


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

good job team  keep up the good work


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

Hopefully if every kept up the great work, tomorrow we'll do a bit better as all my work should be validated.  Almost two full days worth of work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hopefully if every kept up the great work, tomorrow we'll do a bit better as all my work should be validated.  Almost two full days worth of work



So the above quoted post lives to tell the tale  

*
Statistics Last Updated: 4/23/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,893,775 *


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

Better numbers today
Let's try to get above 2 million again


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 24, 2010)

We have had a couple big numbers people leave in the last few days, BubbleBob and PapaGeek. Thanks guys for your help. Your welcome back anytime. 
Well done everyone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> We have had a couple big numbers people leave in the last few days, BubbleBob and PapaGeek. Thanks guys for your help. Your welcome back anytime.
> Well done everyone.



I never saw bubblebob on here   I thought it was strange poppageek was on here, was only for a few days.  Wonder what was up with that?  Anyhow as you said, they were welcomed back anytime


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

Excellent work everyone, let's see 1.9+ mil today!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I never saw bubblebob on here   I thought it was strange poppageek was on here, was only for a few days.  Wonder what was up with that?  Anyhow as you said, they were welcomed back anytime


When does the big supercomputer contest start? Did they leave for that? Or maybe they were helping us out because we are going to loose a few during that time.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> When does the big supercomputer contest start? Did they leave for that? Or maybe they were helping us out because we are going to loose a few during that time.



I'm pretty sure it's May1-May8


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2010)

1,885,069
So close!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

We'll get it tomorrow


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We'll get it tomorrow



That's the spirit!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

1,811,648
1.8+ mil is nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 26, 2010)

Numbers always seem to drop on the weekends. Still a good day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,811,648
> 1.8+ mil is nothing to be ashamed of



hell naw, I am happy as long as we stay above 1.8 million.  To me we have the power to do that, anything below then we had some slackers :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

2,054,083
INCREDIBLE WORK EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 2,054,083
> INCREDIBLE WORK EVERYONE!!!!



F**k yeah, 2million baby 


Great job everyone.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

hows that possible?

but great job team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hows that possible?
> 
> but great job team



Anything is possible in life Don, just gotta set yourself to do it.  Let's see six million tomorrow everyone, come on.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Anything is possible in life Don, just gotta set yourself to do it.  Let's see six million tomorrow everyone, come on.



shadedshu
Now, I'm all in to challenges, but let's choose reasonable ones.  Like 1.9k or 2k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> shadedshu
> Now, I'm all in to challenges, but let's choose reasonable ones.  Like 1.9k or 2k



Sissy!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sissy!



 :shadedshu

Good luck with the 6 mil CP, if you do manage 6k out of us tomorrow, well, lets just say that I'll be thoroughly impressed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> Good luck with the 6 mil CP, if you do manage 6k out of us tomorrow, well, lets just say that I'll be thoroughly impressed



I'm happy with what we are putting out, for our size and pureness we are doing an amazing job.  I think our highest output here is done with about five or six rigs LOL.  We don't have big dog crunchers with 100 PC's.  We all built from scratch, no sponsors, etc.  Not bashing anyone, but what I'm trying to say is that we were the under dogs and we have thoroughly impressed the competition. 


...and seriously, I am not bashing anyone.  I know at times we did have tons of help from those big dogs and maybe a few that have much easier ways of getting parts.  RAMMIE, a couple of guys from XS you know what I mean.  But if we don't give the same dedication they give WCG when they leave TPU would have sunk.  However, everytime RAMMIE or someone comes to help, when they leave we always end up being better than before, we keep adding rigs, findings way to increase output.  This dedication and hard work is what has gotten us to where we are now with mostly only about 30-40% of our users returning work, that's a mere 100 or so users only that return work.  Crunch on TPU, we'll continue to grow and climb to the top


----------



## HammerON (Apr 27, 2010)

Holy Shit

Wow ~ I am suprised at this number

Way to go team


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 27, 2010)

My points must have been bad yesterday. Lost power from 9PM until about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

ewww, that sucks


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, and we had a windstorm today that messed up one of the trees in the backyard pretty bad, thank god it didn't fall, especially on the house. Was pretty sure I saw lighting today at one point.

Anyways, my rig is back up at 100%. Here's to hoping there's no more power loss issues.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

Weather was really bad yesterday for me as well, luckily power didn't go out.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

We had a lot of wind here...some small branches came down out back, but no power loss
Let's see if we can do 2 mill (or at least 1.9 mill) again today!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

I sure hope so.  I had some good steam going yesterday.  Hopefully it carried over to today


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2010)

1,940,122
Not quite 2 million, but close!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,940,122
> Not quite 2 million, but close!



good enough for me


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

1,841,530
Not a bad day at all


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2010)

1,900,184


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,900,184


Nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2010)

heck yeah   Good job everyone


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2010)

Sorry about no updates last night...I forgot 
Here's tonight's number:
1,870,719


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

1,805,565


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2010)

Staying pretty steady~
Nice job everyone


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

1,920,931


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2010)

1,990,949
(yes, I know, it's not 2 million but I'm so excited it's going to be blue anyways)
EXCELLENT WORK EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2010)

WOW - Nice job crunchers


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2010)

HammerON said:


> WOW - Nice job crunchers



Exactly!  I know our numbers are going to go down during the Chimp Challenge, which is part of the reason I decided I'd make today's number blue, even if it isn't quite 2 million


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

definitely impressive 


Great job guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/5/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,796,336 *


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

1,796,336
As I predicted, a pretty big drop in output


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

not bad though, probably tomorrow will be lower though


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

1,768,69
Not bad


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

i dont think its that bad when some of the guys is crunching for the chimp team


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2010)

Nope -not bad at all
Good job everyone


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Ion
and a big thanks to the 101


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

sorry did this again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/8/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,762,075 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

Big congrats to Xtreme Systems though, not only have they won a few challenges lately, but holy crap they used to be stuck in 3rd place overall everyday, now they are almost first everyday   What a way to raise the output folks


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/9/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,812,447 *


Great day folks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 10, 2010)

thats not bad actually when you think of how many that crunch for the chimpie's


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats not bad actually when you think of how many that crunch for the chimpie's



That's the way I look at it, actually it's very good!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/10/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,991,418 *


  Awesome day folks, keep up the great work


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2010)

I find it hard to believe that are numbers are that high with so many of us helping the folding team. That just kicks ass!!!
Way to go everyone


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

wonder what the numbers will be like when the chimp thing is done


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

2,038,039
INCREDIBLE WORK EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 2,038,039
> INCREDIBLE WORK EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!



Holy crap


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

how the


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how the



No idea, but it's still awesome, so I don't care how we did it, as long as we can reliably do it again


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 12, 2010)

Heh  - Well I did finally get my badge XD - Maybe that had something to do with it...

(Just kidding, I've not got much in the way of hardware to run, but still, I'm sure it helped a BIT  )


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2010)

Way to go


----------



## El_Mayo (May 12, 2010)

I'M RUNNING WCG AS WELL 

only one two machines though, desktop (athlon x3 425) and a laptop (when I leave it idle for more than a minute) :]


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

you might get addicted


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you *will* get addicted



Fixed


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/12/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,990,163 *

ANOTHER EXCELLENT DAY GUYS, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2010)

i'll be damned


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i'll be damned


----------



## Nick259 (May 13, 2010)

I started running WCG a few days ago so hopefully I should be able to help a bit.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 13, 2010)

It'll please some of you to know now the laptop is running WCG at all times, not just when it's idle!   
Just to bump the numbers up by the smallest fraction, I'ma have to put up with the extra heat now though


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> It'll please some of you to know now the laptop is running WCG at all times, not just when it's idle!
> Just to bump the numbers up by the smallest fraction, I'ma have to put up with the extra heat now though



Take it like a man


----------



## El_Mayo (May 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Take it like a man




Oh I will


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Oh I will



don't feel bad though, I suffer daily with this too!


----------



## El_Mayo (May 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> don't feel bad though, I suffer daily with this too!



Hahahha it's not too bad I suppose, laptop's mostly on the table anyway! 
ANYTHING FOR WCG, I'D OVERCLOCK THIS LAPTOP JUST FOR THAT IF I HAD TO ;D


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

Well with the i7 alone the room gets fairly warm.  On top o that I have a Phenom II, and a 5770 at full throttle 24/7.  It gets a bit warm, trust me lol.


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well with the i7 alone the room gets fairly warm.  On top o that I have a Phenom II, and a 5770 at full throttle 24/7.  It gets a bit warm, trust me lol.



Even a single Phenom II & GT200 card is plenty to make my room rather warm


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

I can take it though. For WCG I will!  When was wcg started?


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can take it though. For WCG I will!  When was wcg started?



The first partner they have listed is IBM, which joined November 14 '04


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

"WCG, keeping people warm since 2004"


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> "WCG, keeping people warm since 6782304772"



You mean 2004? 
That's the first date listed


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You mean 2004?
> That's the first date listed



I was on the phone so it took me a bit longer to edit, but I had edited right away, sorry


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/14/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,001,621 *



HECK YEAH


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

HammerON said:


>



That was my expression too!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2010)

i just dont understand it, we must have gotten many new members or someone has gotten hold of some serious crunching powar


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2010)

Damn. Looking good guys.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 15, 2010)

It Waz All Me ;d


----------



## mjkmike (May 15, 2010)




----------



## mjkmike (May 15, 2010)

But you do have a point without you and people like you we could'nt do this so thanks.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> It Waz All Me ;d


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

I still don't know how we did it, serious stuff!  Well we have poppageek throwing in some serious points.  Then d.law and stan are kicking it really hard!


----------



## El_Mayo (May 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I still don't know how we did it, serious stuff!  Well we have poppageek throwing in some serious points.  Then d.law and stan are kicking it really hard!



hahah I lied.. 

i'll try and overclock the desktop to put out more points just for this now.


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2010)

That's awesome, way to go everyone!!!!


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

D Law puts up good numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> D Law puts up good numbers



indeed, he's giving stan a run for his money.

d.law = one person
stan =  half of TPU's team


----------



## [Ion] (May 18, 2010)

2,265,632
HELL YES!!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

Amazing job everyone 

Thanks to the new peeps from basecamp and those that are not from base camp


----------



## Nick259 (May 18, 2010)

good stuff


----------



## [Ion] (May 19, 2010)

2,286,045
EXCELLENT WORK EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (May 19, 2010)

We're turning out some incredible numbers recently!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> We're turning out some incredible numbers recently!



Yep, we got a few people helping out stan so the numbers are to our benefit as well.  2.5 mil?


----------



## vaiopup (May 19, 2010)

Why not...takes a week for visitors to get up to full speed.


----------



## [Ion] (May 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, we got a few people helping out stan so the numbers are to our benefit as well.  2.5 mil?



Sure, let's see if we can do it!


----------



## [Ion] (May 20, 2010)

2,138,484
Still sweet!


----------



## [Ion] (May 21, 2010)

2,175,599


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2010)




----------



## vaiopup (May 21, 2010)

Crunching for Stan should have his mil by tomorrow and will be heading home.
Keep up the good work everyone


----------



## mjkmike (May 21, 2010)

@ vaiopup
Big thanks for droping by and showing you're suport.
Hope to see you again in the future.


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2010)

1,786,473


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,786,473



guessing the server had issues heh?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 22, 2010)

hey guys.

i havent been on lately, and there is different reasons for it

1. my internet has been down for almost a week and will be down for 1 more at least / getting new ISP because of problems with the one i have now

2. im going to the hospital to get checked, been having chestpains, very bad headaches + i got this thing as big as a golfball in my leg that has to be removed, dont worry its not something bad afaik

so all in all a bad week for me....but ill be back soon guys.


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2010)

Get well soon! One think I've learned is better be safe than sorry. Chest pains usually can be dangerous, so if you have them, go straight to your doctor


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> guessing the server had issues heh?



I think so, I had a dozen finished but unsent WUs on the X4


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hey guys.
> 
> i havent been on lately, and there is different reasons for it
> 
> ...



Hope you get your issue with the ISP solved and hope you feel better ASAP bro, keep us posted on your doctors visit.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hey guys.
> 
> i havent been on lately, and there is different reasons for it
> 
> ...



Get well soon Don, I need ur wit around here to keep my chuckle factor up 

As a side note, My g/f is pregnant with our 2nd so over the summer/fall I wont be around as much.  Although my Rigs will continue to Crunch 24/7/365..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Get well soon Don, I need ur wit around here to keep my chuckle factor up
> 
> As a side note, My g/f is pregnant with our 2nd so over the summer/fall I wont be around as much.  Although my Rigs will continue to Crunch 24/7/365..



Congrats dude


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

2,223,322


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2010)

Much better day


----------



## HammerON (May 23, 2010)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/23/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,926,022 *


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 24, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

almost blue though, but not blue


----------



## mjkmike (May 24, 2010)

The pup left to go play in another park.

still real good numbers


----------



## vaiopup (May 24, 2010)

Yup, nice numbers 

Yup yup......pup is chewing on bones at The Pirate Fleet (different project).


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

2,074,524
EXCELLENT WORK EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

2,194,623


----------



## HammerON (May 26, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

Looking really good guys


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

It sure is, we've been turning in some awesome numbers lately


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It sure is, we've been turning in some awesome numbers lately



We sure have.  We have some help though, but the more the merrier


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We sure have.  We have some help though, but the more the merrier



Sure is.  My numbers are going to be down a bit, I'm switching the X4 955 and P8600 back over to SMP2 so we can finish up the Chimp Challenge, then I'll try and get them back on WCG


----------



## Nick259 (May 26, 2010)

I've upgraded my bro's pc to quad core (another unlocked 550) so thats running WCG when he's internet browsing, which is quite a lot


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

My numbers hopefully increase soon when I receive the X6.  Not sure when that'll be but for now I got both rigs up and running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

Good stuff Nick, thank you


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My numbers hopefully increase soon when I receive the X6.  Not sure when that'll be but for now I got both rigs up and running.



Should be close to 10k (maybe 9-9.5) between the X6 (with a decent OC I presume?) and the OCed i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

Not sure if I will overclock it.  I don't overclock my main rig.


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure if I will overclock it.  I don't overclock my main rig.



Heresy


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

It's more than enough power, Don't wanna have issues with the rig bro


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's more than enough power, Don't wanna have issues with the rig bro



I find a good, 100% stable OC, not an extreme one, but typically a couple hundred MHZ boost (ie I'm running the X4 955 @ 3.4 now vs 3.2 stock)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

I ran my 965 at 3.8 ghz stock voltage for a while.


----------



## [Ion] (May 27, 2010)

2,060,804


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA52uNzx7Y4


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2010)

1,824,281


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 1, 2010)

1,821,545


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 1, 2010)

Not bad with all the heat a few members are having.
They should be going up now the the Chimp chalenge is over.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Not bad with all the heat a few members are having.
> They should be going up now the the Chimp chalenge is over.



I saw over at the F@H thread that a lot of members were switching rigs back so the numbers should go up considerably.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I saw over at the F@H thread that a lot of members were switching rigs back so the numbers should go up considerably.



I myself switched my i7 and X2 back over but due to storms i have the i7 off and unplugged to be sure a surge doesn't hit it or get hit by lighting... But the X2 is still going,not like i care much about it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I myself switched my i7 and X2 back over but due to storms i have the i7 off and unplugged to be sure a surge doesn't hit it or get hit by lighting... But the X2 is still going,not like i care much about it.



The day is crappy here too, but not stormy.  Just raining.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 1, 2010)

and what about the forecast? sunny weather again


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 1, 2010)

I haz rainz...but its still like 19 celcius out


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow! This past weekend was crazy with storms.. I had most of my rigs off due to storms and power outages... Everything is back up now and crunching full force!


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 2, 2010)

That's weird Mind, we haven't had any storms here in Chapel Hill...now on to the update:
1,795,467


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow! This past weekend was crazy with storms.. I had most of my rigs off due to storms and power outages... Everything is back up now and crunching full force!


Glad to hear everything is ok bro 


[Ion] said:


> That's weird Mind, we haven't had any storms here in Chapel Hill...now on to the update:
> 1,795,467



Dammit, what's going on?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1914769&postcount=10755


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's weird Mind, we haven't had any storms here in Chapel Hill...now on to the update:
> 1,795,467



Yea.. It's crazy.. It's storming right now... Powers just went off for a few minutes.. I really have to get a few more UPS's.. 



Chicken Patty said:


> Glad to hear everything is ok bro



Thanks Bro! I hope this weekend is a lot better! Oh and I still have the 1055t @ 4GHz, Q9550 @ 3.8Ghz, and a E8400 @ 4Ghz crunching for Stanley!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea.. It's crazy.. It's storming right now... Powers just went off for a few minutes.. I really have to get a few more UPS's..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro! I hope this weekend is a lot better! Oh and I still have the 1055t @ 4GHz, Q9550 @ 3.8Ghz, and a E8400 @ 4Ghz crunching for Stanley!



You da man doc


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 3, 2010)

I found my i7 not doing any work when i got home,bonic was frozen for some reason.. but i learned that my idle temp is 25c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I found my i7 not doing any work when i got home,bonic was frozen for some reason.. but i learned that my idle temp is 25c



real crunchers don't know their idle temps


----------



## ERazer (Jun 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> real crunchers don't know their idle temps



+1 hehe


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 4, 2010)

*6/3/10 - 2,270,162*

Nice work guys. What kinda points can I expect from an i7 @ 3.9ghz?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 4, 2010)

around the same as your 860


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> around the same as your 860



860 is still running F@H. I'm currently running 2 quads and a dual core. I'm considering switching the 860 over. Anyone have general numbers for an i7-860?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 860 is still running F@H. I'm currently running 2 quads and a dual core. I'm considering switching the 860 over. Anyone have general numbers for an i7-860?



mine is at 3.8 Ghz and it does about 4.5-5k ppd.  It's a dedicated cruncher though


----------



## KieX (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> real crunchers don't know their idle temps



That is going in my sig


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 5, 2010)

*Another nice day's work!*

*06/04/10  2,219,861*


----------



## hat (Jun 5, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *6/3/10 - 2,270,162*
> 
> Nice work guys. What kinda points can I expect from an i7 @ 3.9ghz?



Something slightly over 4000

look for Ion's PPD estimator for a more accurate estimation


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 8, 2010)

Finnnnnallly.....got all my rigs back online...somewhat...i7 920 3.8ghz, 1090T 3.6ghz, and E8400 4.0ghz back into the game!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Finnnnnallly.....got all my rigs back online...somewhat...i7 920 3.8ghz, 1090T 3.6ghz, and E8400 4.0ghz back into the game!



That's some great crunching power bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/10/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,429,103 *



  Amazing work folks, truly a remarkable output!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2010)

we must have gotten some new serious crunchers, that is just crazy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> we must have gotten some new serious crunchers, that is just crazy



Despite the heat...


----------



## HammerON (Jun 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 6/10/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> 
> TechPowerUp!  	 2,429,103 *
> 
> ...



That is one sweet number!!!
Way to go team and thanks to the TPU Folders for helping us out


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> we must have gotten some new serious crunchers, that is just crazy



I had some jobs waiting to be sent


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/11/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago].

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,175,707 *

Lower, but still over 2 million, great job everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2010)

*6/13/10 		 	1,920,880 		
6/12/10 			1,916,263*


----------



## HammerON (Jun 14, 2010)

Back below 2 mil
Still good numbers though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't think so hammer 

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/14/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 2,126,942 *


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 15, 2010)

Guys,

Wht happened to Metalracer? His numbers have dropped. I didnt check through the earlier threads as I didnt frequent this forum during Chimpchallenge...


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2010)

He is still around. Not sure why his numbers dropped....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

HammerON said:


> He is still around. Not sure why his numbers dropped....



he just posted in my wprime thread.  He's ok, maybe the summer is causing the decrease?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/15/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 2,162,914 *


Great day everyone 




Hey, has anybody seen ION around?  Did he go on vacation?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 16, 2010)

He said he was going on vacation over a week ago. Should be back this weekend I think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> He said he was going on vacation over a week ago. Should be back this weekend I think?



Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 16, 2010)

No problem CP.


----------



## onepost (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got 4 WU's returned as inconclusive....anybody else experience more of this recently?


----------



## msgclb (Jun 16, 2010)

onepost said:


> I just got 4 WU's returned as inconclusive....anybody else experience more of this recently?



Yes



Result Name
Device Name
Status
Sent Time
Time Due/Return Time
CPU Time (hours)
Claimed/Granted BOINC Credit

faah14582_ ZINC03878541_ xEN_ 2nd_ md00020_ 00_ 0-- 	GA-EP45-UD3P 	Inconclusive 	6/15/10 16:55:20 	6/16/10 10:30:06 	3.72 	86.5 / 0.0
faah14578_ ZINC04732726_ xEN_ 2nd_ md00020_ 00_ 0-- 	MSI-K9A2 	Inconclusive 	6/15/10 13:24:57 	6/16/10 04:32:16 	4.82 	89.9 / 0.0
faah14576_ ZINC00907523_ xEN_ 2nd_ md00020_ 02_ 0-- 	M3A76 	Inconclusive 	6/15/10 11:49:40 	6/16/10 08:07:21 	4.62 	86.4 / 0.0
faah14575_ ZINC00853627_ xEN_ 2nd_ md00020_ 00_ 0-- 	M3A76 	Inconclusive 	6/15/10 11:13:49 	6/16/10 07:28:02 	5.00 	93.5 / 0.0
faah14566_ ZINC00886713_ xEN_ 2nd_ md00020_ 01_ 0-- 	M3A76 	Inconclusive 	6/15/10 04:06:00 	6/15/10 23:30:22 	4.70 	89.5 / 0.0
faah14566_ ZINC02076704_ xEN_ 2nd_ md00020_ 00_ 0-- 	M3A76 	Inconclusive 	6/15/10 04:05:40 	6/15/10 23:05:42 	4.80 	90.3 / 0.0
faah14566_ ZINC04066386_ xEN_ 2nd_ md00020_ 03_ 0-- 	GA-EP45T 	Inconclusive 	6/15/10 03:34:56 	6/16/10 00:34:54 	5.53 	81.9 / 0.0
faah14530_ ZINC04531840_ xEN_ 2nd_ md00020_ 00_ 0-- 	GA-MA790X-630 	Inconclusive 	6/13/10 19:40:10 	6/15/10 02:47:25 	6.54 	122.9 / 0.0
I believe this is the FightAIDS@Home 6.07. Until I know this is corrected I'm removing it from my projects.


----------



## onepost (Jun 16, 2010)

3 out of 4 of mine are Fa@h with the other being CMD2


----------



## msgclb (Jun 17, 2010)

onepost said:


> 3 out of 4 of mine are Fa@h with the other being CMD2



I just did another check on my WUs that returned inconclusive and found that I now have 5 compared to the 8 before. The best news is that only 3 of the 5 were on my previous list. I did a search for one of the previous inconclusive WUs and found that it is now listed as valid.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

almost forgot to update, thanks for your post msgclb, it popped up the thread to the top and reminded me 

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/16/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 2,006,445 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/17/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,945,542 *

Just under 2 million   Still some great numbers!  Good job everyone


----------



## onepost (Jun 18, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I just did another check on my WUs that returned inconclusive and found that I now have 5 compared to the 8 before. The best news is that only 3 of the 5 were on my previous list. I did a search for one of the previous inconclusive WUs and found that it is now listed as valid.



yeah two of mine changed to valid but i now have two new inconclusives.  not sure what is going on but at least they are re-validating old inconclusives.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 18, 2010)

Guys,

8 more days to leave IBM Research Triangle Park (RTP) behind. We are putting up good numbers!! Cheers for all the efforts. Lets not back down now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/18/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,933,326 *


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 19, 2010)

Great numbers guys!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 19, 2010)

Ion, your back! Yay!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Ion, your back! Yay!



seen him around here and there, finally came back to us


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 23, 2010)

My both rigs will be offline today as I have to reinstall the WC loop and re-organise my vid cards so my PSU can juice it up without the P1 connector getting burnt!! Well tht TX 850 did hold up for 4 days powering 4 vid cards out of 6. Lets hope it continues to do so.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/22/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,860,608 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/23/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,960,119 *

So close to being blue, great job everyone


----------



## HammerON (Jun 24, 2010)

Numbers have been looking good

Thanks CP for the updates


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Numbers have been looking good
> 
> Thanks CP for the updates



no problem bro, anytime 

I'm waiting for the pie chart ...

...and pic of the day of course


----------



## HammerON (Jun 24, 2010)

As you wish 'El Capitan"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/24/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,782,745 *

bit of a off day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/25/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [7 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,614,492 *

What's going on, are the stats bugged or something?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 6/25/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [7 hour(s) ago]
> 
> TechPowerUp!  	 1,614,492 *
> 
> What's going on, are the stats bugged or something?



its the summer heat and electric cost.We have alot of rigs "offline" because of cost and heat


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its the summer heat and electric cost.We have alot of rigs "offline" because of cost and heat



True, gotta take that into consideration.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> True, gotta take that into consideration.



it also doesn't help that i have the i7 down to work on it. I'm sure i'm not the only one working on there rigs now that school is out and have more time to work on them.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

Also factor in that some people that aren't working right now have been enjoying their rigs, gaming wise. I know my little dual core can't handle crunching and DiRT2 at the same time.


----------



## onepost (Jun 26, 2010)

just noticed jellyroll got banned - bet he stops crunching.  he was putting up some good numbers the last week or two


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 26, 2010)

onepost said:


> just noticed jellyroll got banned - bet he stops crunching.  he was putting up some good numbers the last week or two



You lost your bet. See last update - he got midday pie.


----------



## onepost (Jun 26, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> You lost your bet. See last update - he got midday pie.



he was just banned late last night like ~10pm pst.  I noticed he did change his wcg name 

hopefully he keeps crunching but i would be surprised


----------



## KieX (Jun 26, 2010)

I have my i7 crunching for Jellyrole atm.. anyone know what happened? PM me to keep thread clean.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

I would also like to know, but if that information could be sent to me via PM, that would be preferred, as I don't want to stir up any trouble.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

You can blame the lower numbers on me if you want, I'd be turning in 25-30k WCG points each day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

onepost said:


> just noticed jellyroll got banned - bet he stops crunching.  he was putting up some good numbers the last week or two



He PM'ed me saying he WILL continue to crunch for us.  Just to let everyone know.


----------



## 1010 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea, I believe he will keep crunching for TPU


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

824,598

Not sure what happened here


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 27, 2010)

holy f@ck


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> holy f@ck



WCG must have had an issue of sorts


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 27, 2010)

i know, but still lol


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 27, 2010)

I thought somthing was up when I was the top user for half the day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah stats are bugged for sure


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah stats are bugged for sure



Its weekend and they have some sort of problem almost every weekend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Its weekend and they have some sort of problem almost every weekend.



Noticing the trend myself.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 28, 2010)

1,656,734


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,656,734



Much better but we still need to find a way to bring the numbers up a bit.  However, that'll be a great challenge in the summer though


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Much better but we still need to find a way to bring the numbers up a bit.  However, that'll be a great challenge in the summer though



Yeah, it will 
I'd offer up my i7's points, but that's not going to happen


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2010)

1,887,932

Much nicer!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,887,932
> 
> Much nicer!



Get me a shovel, I'm diggin' this


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Get me a shovel, I'm diggin' this



Me too!  Those are great numbers!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Me too!  Those are great numbers!



I can't wait to get back up to speed, my #'s are soo poor


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can't wait to get back up to speed, my #'s are soo poor



Who's complaining 

My 2 P4s pulled in slightly under 200 points today (COMBINED)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Who's complaining
> 
> My 2 P4s pulled in slightly under 200 points today (COMBINED)



Yeah but that's all you got crunching, I got 14 threads crunching and they barely put in points.  I mean it doesn't matter, but I just want them to put out what they should.  Of course, I'm having issues, but still


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2010)

1,737,316

I want to see blue.........


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 30, 2010)

I could hold my breath till I turn Blue but I don't think that will help my rigs crunch any harder than they are now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,737,316
> 
> I want to see blue.........





mjkmike said:


> I could hold my breath till I turn Blue but I don't think that will help my rigs crunch any harder than they are now.



We want the #'s blue, not you.  That wouldn't be a good thing


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We want the #'s blue, not you.  That wouldn't be a good thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/30/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,716,085 *


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 1, 2010)

seems to be the softspot for the hot temps we have atm ?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 1, 2010)

My rig has been crunching at 100% and I'm about to building another cruncher...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 1, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> My rig has been crunching at 100% and I'm about to building another cruncher...



sounds really nice bro

im on the lookout for some parts to get a dedicated bencher/cruncher running

i already have a nice deal on a MSI P45 Platinum Zilent for 35$~


----------



## onepost (Jul 1, 2010)

does everyone elses look like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





first time i looked at all tasks so i don't know if this is normal or not....


----------



## KieX (Jul 1, 2010)

onepost said:


> does everyone elses look like http://img.techpowerup.org/100701/Untitled.jpg
> 
> first time i looked at all tasks so i don't know if this is normal or not....



That looks to me like it's not auto reporting your completed work units or that there was a bad internet connection to the servers.

You can go into the projects tab and select update from the buttons on the left to attempt to send them.

And if you haven't pay a visit to this thread so that you can set it up to send completed work units straight away:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106370


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

KieX said:


> That looks to me like it's not auto reporting your completed work units or that there was a bad internet connection to the servers.
> 
> You can go into the projects tab and select update from the buttons on the left to attempt to send them.
> 
> ...



That file is the best thing for WCG


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/1/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,715,054 *

We seem to be at a steady 1.7 million give or take.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2010)

seems okay for this heat


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> seems okay for this heat



yeah, it's not bad at all


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2010)

nope, and i should be able to put on 2-3.5k ppd within 2 weeks time, im on the hunt for a good quaddy for either 775, 1156, or am2+3


----------



## KieX (Jul 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nope, and i should be able to put on 2-3.5k ppd within 2 weeks time, im on the hunt for a good quaddy for either 775, 1156, or am2+3



I'll PM you tomorrow when I am free. Cos without a 775 board I would rather sell my Q9550 and RAM and save for another i7 later on. I'll try find out shipping costs and make you a special cruncher to cruncher deal.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> I'll PM you tomorrow when I am free. Cos without a 775 board I would rather sell my Q9550 and RAM and save for another i7 later on. I'll try find out shipping costs and make you a special cruncher to cruncher deal.






much appreciated if youd do that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nope, and i should be able to put on 2-3.5k ppd within 2 weeks time, im on the hunt for a good quaddy for either 775, 1156, or am2+3



Good luck bro, it'll be a nice addition 

On the other hand, i'm down pretty much the rest of the day from crunching.  Going to be installing the CH IV and backing up my stuff so both rigs are going to be down since I need the HDD from the i7 to back up my stuff.  We'll advise when back up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good luck bro, it'll be a nice addition
> 
> On the other hand, i'm down pretty much the rest of the day from crunching.  Going to be installing the CH IV and backing up my stuff so both rigs are going to be down since I need the HDD from the i7 to back up my stuff.  We'll advise when back up.



maybe it will help you with a fresh install of the rigs bro, its a btich but i think that might just helpo with the new mb etc

GL with it and take your time to do it right 

btw, ill put mine and the gfs i3 on boinc for stan again,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> maybe it will help you with a fresh install of the rigs bro, its a btich but i think that might just helpo with the new mb etc
> 
> GL with it and take your time to do it right
> 
> btw, ill put mine and the gfs i3 on boinc for stan again,



Thanks bro I really hope I have no issues after this, I'm going insane already!  I'll keep you posted on FB or something


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bro I really hope I have no issues after this, I'm going insane already!  I'll keep you posted on FB or something



np, an yes do that.

GL with it


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2010)

1,573,639


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

ouch


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 3, 2010)

This is not good, I will try my best to have the 955 on line asp.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

ill have 2 dually xeons online tomorrow or latest monday


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 3, 2010)

I all ways wanted to play with twins.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

XD ill be first, nananananana


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2010)

1,425,005

Ouch.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/5/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,851,702 *

MUCH BETTER


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 6, 2010)

My stats have been VERY sad the last few days - I was rebuilding my "server" and changing over to Win7 64, and I've been effectively offline for the last ~5 days - anyway, Im back online now 

It's still not much but every bit helps eh? 

Teh' new server hardware :


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 6, 2010)

you use a 5850 for a server 



Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 7/5/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]
> 
> TechPowerUp!  	 1,851,702 *
> 
> MUCH BETTER




WAAAAAY BETTER


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> My stats have been VERY sad the last few days - I was rebuilding my "server" and changing over to Win7 64, and I've been effectively offline for the last ~5 days - anyway, Im back online now
> 
> It's still not much but every bit helps eh?
> 
> ...



how much storage space is that, looks crazy just seeing so many drives.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2010)

1,700,534


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,700,534



little lower but still not bad


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2010)

1,669,937


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Finally now that both of my rigs are fully stable and none have issues, my #'s are really racking up   Top rig is the i7, bottom is the X6.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 8, 2010)

CP has been getting some nice slices of pie
It's been awhile


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> CP has been getting some nice slices of pie
> It's been awhile



Yep, thing was that my X6 finally caught up on some work so I got a big update in the AM.  It should settle by tomorrow.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 8, 2010)

VERY BAD NEWS!!!

Somebody please help : I am being effectively forced to quit Crunching 

Since I started WCG everything's been going great - I setup the client & it's been purring way like a kitten in the background ever since. However since I moved over to Win7-64, its been a nightmare.

The Bonic client (Or Win7) completely disregards it's CPU priority threading so badly that I cant even BOOT my multi-core VM's at all, and any & all other multi-threaded applications are dysfunctional to to the point of straight out pointlessness.

As of today I have to completely remove the Bonic client from my system.

This is especially sad as it co-existed perfectly harmlessness so very very well with the exact same services & VM's on WinXP-32.

The WCG threads ARE automatically setting themselves to idle priority, but it's as though the system just straight up doesn't care - and treats them as though they are near-realtime.

Even if I set the CPU usage lower in the client (which I DON'T want to do anyway as its wasteful, and it ran with 100% usage JUST FINE in XP) it just starts processing in small burst of 100% usage and every time it does that every other multithreaded application grinds to a halt then resumes.

I am very sad about this - Unless anyone knows of a fix this will have to be the end of my participation in this project, which until now has been an absolute pleasure to be part of.

Plz help!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> how much storage space is that, looks crazy just seeing so many drives.



There's over 10TB there :3


----------



## hat (Jul 8, 2010)

Not sure about fixing your problem, but WCG always processes in bursts like that... it runs within a certian percentage of cpu time, not cpu usage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> VERY BAD NEWS!!!
> 
> Somebody please help : I am being effectively forced to quit Crunching
> 
> ...



So just to make suer I am understanding, you are saying that the PC gets ridiculously slow when running BOINC on the new install of Windows 7?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So just to make suer I am understanding, you are saying that the PC gets ridiculously slow when running BOINC on the new install of Windows 7?



That's what it sounds like.  Very odd, I have Win7 x64 on both my rigs and they're just as fast with BOINC as without


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, Boinc doesn't slow my rig down that much. Not while I'm web browsing anyways.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Bazooka Joe

Have you tried re installing it?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bazooka Joe
> 
> Have you tried re installing it?



I can try - (I'll be around in about 2 hours time) but it is a brand new install... Like i said its as though its just not respecting its thread priority settings - if i start another multi threaded .. well anything - such as an xvid encode - it runs like total ass - ~3fps - the second i pause BONIC/WCG - straight up tp 220fps :\

And yes i have already checked the WCG threads ARE set to idle priority, and the encode thread(for example) is set higher.

None of my VM's would boot at all - unless I limit them to 1 thread only - then they sort of work, but respond poorly - or i close BONIC/WCG - then everything runs great and my VM's can use multiple cores again no problem... It's very odd...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Uninstall and install again using the "older version" from the below link.  I had issues with both of the newer versions.

Give the "older version" a shot And see dude.

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2010)

1,736,129

Nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,736,129
> 
> Nice



Can you tell my rigs are getting up to speed? 

Good numbers you'll, keep up the good work.  Despite the heat and summer we are still hanging in there.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay guys, so I have to be careful with my rig crunching for the next few days. Dumbshit roommate fucked with the house AC and my rig shutdown from the heat. My poor cat almost had a damn heat stroke.  

I plan on putting in a window AC unit and some more fans for my rig sometime next week. Then I'll be back to 100% crunching speed again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Okay guys, so I have to be careful with my rig crunching for the next few days. Dumbshit roommate fucked with the house AC and my rig shutdown from the heat. My poor cat almost had a damn heat stroke.
> 
> I plan on putting in a window AC unit and some more fans for my rig sometime next week. Then I'll be back to 100% crunching speed again.



Cool man, keep us posted.  Rig is ok right?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I had it set to shut itself down at 65*C for safety reasons, so it must've at least hit that, if not hotter. Honestly I'm more worried about my cat than my rig. But that's because he helped me thru a lot of crap the past few years.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 9, 2010)

cats are nice, they know when something is wrong,


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 9, 2010)

Indeed they do, I've raised him since he was only 7 months old so he knows me almost as well as any of my family, if not better. He's now 3 years old and doing fine other than today's hot spell. It was 101*F according to the news today. 0.o


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Uninstall and install again using the "older version" from the below link.  I had issues with both of the newer versions.
> 
> Give the "older version" a shot And see dude.
> 
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php



No luck tried 32 & 64 bit "Old" versions - Same problem :\ I'm stumped


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 9, 2010)

Wish I could help but I don't know much about running VM's

Just how many are you running with 10 terabytes of storage?

Did you change anything other than Win7?

Almost forgot the Ram, are any fighting for it or do you have plenty?

  If you post full sys specs and the running VM program I think someone smarter than me can help.

Good luck, and thanks for crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm stumped as well


----------



## Bow (Jul 9, 2010)

Seems like I should be getting more ppd, or is this normal?
I am only running WCG.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 10, 2010)

Bow - you have returned 7:18:30:23 days of work (not including pending points) in 3½ day. 4 cores in 3½ days  = 14 days of work. You have run a little more then 50 % off the time so I would say 1000 point per day is OK. Try and look how much work you have pending - https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewBoincResults.do?filterDevice=0&filterStatus=-1&projectId=-1&sortBy=returnedTime&pageNum=1

Not sure if the link work for you. Give it a try.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

bow

that's with a Q6600 only right?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Bow - you have returned 7:18:30:23 days of work (not including pending points) in 3½ day. 4 cores in 3½ days  = 14 days of work. You have run a little more then 50 % off the time so I would say 1000 point per day is OK. Try and look how much work you have pending - https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewBoincResults.do?filterDevice=0&filterStatus=-1&projectId=-1&sortBy=returnedTime&pageNum=1
> 
> Not sure if the link work for you. Give it a try.


My friend's Q6600 did about 1300-1400 most days (running 24/7)


----------



## Bow (Jul 10, 2010)

yep, my system spec are current.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/9/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,665,601 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/10/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,645,033 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/11/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,494,120 *


very low #'s


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 12, 2010)

Normal for Sunday thou.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Normal for Sunday thou.



Hope so.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry about no updates for the past couple days 
1,662,686
Much better everyone!


----------



## hat (Jul 13, 2010)

Waiting to get my Athlon XP 2200+ back up for an additional ~200PPD. It really will be a dedicated cruncher, nothing else going on there. My server hosts my phone, Quake server and Vent server, so there's a _little_ activity there...


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2010)

1,140,526


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 14, 2010)

The server was down for almost six hours.

Better numbers tomorow.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

1,946,613
Much better!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

uggh soooo close


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, very close today guys. There's always tomorrow!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, very close today guys. There's always tomorrow!



Regardless an amazing job


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Regardless an amazing job



Very much so, nearly 2 million is great during the heat of the summer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Very much so, nearly 2 million is great during the heat of the summer



I agree, great job guys


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2010)

Hell yea kickass job!


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 16, 2010)

You could not have joined us at a better time!! Welcome home Mike (Rammie)!!

Cheers,
Shiv


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/16/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,901,521 *

Close, very close.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

1,901,521

Excellent work guys! 

EDIT: Dammit


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 17, 2010)

So close.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

Just bit ION to it


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/17/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [18 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,898,837 *


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!!!!!



Yep, even with the summer heat and of course, the help of Mike (RAMMIE) 

However, there was a missing update yesterday (typical weekend thing) so we should have been over 2 million for sure.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 18, 2010)

Mike (RAMMIE) has left to help another team.  Thanks for all the help Mike, and come back any time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Mike (RAMMIE) has left to help another team.  Thanks for all the help Mike, and come back any time.



x2


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2010)

1,509,311


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,509,311



The weekend, always fucks up the numbers.  We'll see how we do tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2010)

Of course, I forgot about that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

Since somebody mentioned it, I noticed the trend.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys had a lot of power outages over the weekend. I had a lot of rigs off, but they are back crunching strong!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/19/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,695,305 *


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

alittle better today. Lets keep it going up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> alittle better today. Lets keep it going up



...to the top


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

Still a bit disappointing, but nice to see improvement


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Still a bit disappointing, but nice to see improvement



Yeah, I was expecting a bit higher.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

Improvement is always nice, if we go up 100k+ each day, before too long we'll be the #1 team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

As long as we go up.

I am gonna come up with something soon, I'll keep you guys posted.  Better way to track our stats.  I hope it works!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

1,678,648
A bit lower


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 21, 2010)

Well I have found a compromise that still allows me to contribute - but from now on my numbers will be permanently less than half what they used to be :\

I've now set the client to only run when PC is idle for X minutes. this allows me to crunch when the machine is idle, however it completely stops the process whenever the machine is in use. 

This is a pity as the machine is in use a LOT and most of the time still has a ton of idle CPU time but unfortunately I was not able to find any fix for my problem :\

Well At least its better than quitting


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you Joe, at least it's something.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

Glad to have you even part time Joe!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 21, 2010)

Thx' guys - I'm just a bit pissed that I couldn't resolve the problem :\

The only hardware difference since I upgraded is I changed from an 8800GTS to an HD5850.

On the Software side, I was running WinXP-32 , moved to Win7-64.

I did replace/upgrade a number of HDD's, but I cant see how that would matter.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

By any chance is your problem something we can help resolve in any way dude?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/21/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,652,593*


Good job everyone, most teams seem to be having slightly lower #'s lately.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2010)

1,652,593

Nicely done everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

I once again beat ION to it


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I once again beat ION to it



It takes a _long_ time to post over EDGE on a cellphone :shadedshu

EDIT:  Proof that it's a labor of love that I put up with this to post on TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It takes a _long_ time to post over EDGE on a cellphone :shadedshu
> 
> EDIT:  Proof that it's a labor of love that I put up with this to post on TPU



Stop complaining all my posts before 6pm are through cell phone.  About 15 or 20 a day here and about 20-35 @ OCN.  Beat that


----------



## Lu523 (Jul 23, 2010)

How many people are on the team here? It looks like about 280 with 74 returning work for the day. If so that is very nice going.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Stop complaining all my posts before 6pm are through cell phone.  About 15 or 20 a day here and about 20-35 @ OCN.  Beat that



And is this a WinMoble phone?  Possible the worst designed operating system there is.  And there's no keyboard


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2010)

1,618,098


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> And is this a WinMoble phone?  Possible the worst designed operating system there is.  And there's no keyboard



Yeah, it's okay Ion, not all of us can have/want iPhone's like CP. 

Oh wait, wasn't I not supposed to say anything about that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

Lu523 said:


> How many people are on the team here? It looks like about 280 with 74 returning work for the day. If so that is very nice going.



Thanks Lu   lot of us have scaled back for the summer, but we are still managing.  How are things over at the XS side of things?



Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, it's okay Ion, not all of us can have/want iPhone's like CP.
> 
> Oh wait, wasn't I not supposed to say anything about that?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, it's okay Ion, not all of us can have/want iPhone's like CP.
> 
> Oh wait, wasn't I not supposed to say anything about that?



I have a MotoDroid, but it doesn't have data (unlike my dad's Omnia II, which has unlimited)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

I bate Apple as a company, yet I love the iPhone :WTF:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2010)

Android FTW!
Vastly prefer my Droid to my friend's iPhone 3GS

BTW, I'm not going to be able to do the daily updates after tonight, so you can do that CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

I neve tried the delis so can't say.  I got the iPhone and I love it!

I'll take care of the daily #'s


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

You guys Are saying that posting on the phones are hard.well I post on the Zune HD alot and have post on a LG alie a few times but that isn't my phone because I am still happy with my voyager and don't want to pay extra for the internet/data when i don't have a use for it.I almost always am near someplace that has wifi and that is where the Zune comes into play.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)

My VP just got the new Droid X and it is kickass. I want one..lol It is a little on the big side. Not thick but big. Surfing the web works really well and fast!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2010)

It is a bit big, I tried one a couple days ago.  But the Droid and the Incredible are just the right size.


----Anyways---
Back on topic: anyone have plans for new rigs to pull our numbers up?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It is a bit big, I tried one a couple days ago.  But the Droid and the Incredible are just the right size.
> 
> 
> ----Anyways---
> Back on topic: anyone have plans for new rigs to pull our numbers up?



I have a plan for a X6 or i7 in November but that is it.


----------



## KieX (Jul 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It is a bit big, I tried one a couple days ago.  But the Droid and the Incredible are just the right size.
> 
> 
> ----Anyways---
> Back on topic: anyone have plans for new rigs to pull our numbers up?



Been wondering whether to sell my Q9550 or give it to sister. In the end I'll give it to her, replacing the E6300 since hers is the only 775 mobo that works atm  Let's see how that ES2L handles the quad.

For next few months she's on holidays so it will be full throttle 24/7, then when she's back it will be intermittent as she switches it off when she sleeps. 

Towards December (when I make one year with the team, woot!) I plan on one or two more i7s. So come Christmas I should have trebled my current production


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2010)

i7 FTW!

I don't know what ES2L it is, but my G31M-ES2L took a Q6600 and E6550 to 3.2ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/23/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,615,239 *


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks CP!



No problem bro


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2010)

I hope we're able to put out some nice numbers the next 2-3 weeks 

I may have a surprise for you guys when I get home


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I hope we're able to put out some nice numbers the next 2-3 weeks
> 
> I may have a surprise for you guys when I get home



Looking forward to it dude


----------



## Lu523 (Jul 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks Lu   lot of us have scaled back for the summer, but we are still managing.  How are things over at the XS side of things?





 Things are going good at XS. The team is pulling in about 10 mil a day. My numbers are down due to the heat, but I am still crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

Seen that, you guys are a real powerhouse!  Big congrats!

I am actually adding CPU's and GPU's now in the summer!


----------



## Lu523 (Jul 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Seen that, you guys are a real powerhouse!  Big congrats!
> 
> I am actually adding CPU's and GPU's now in the summer!



  Good deal. Hope you can keep them cool.
A big thanks the crunchers and folder here and elsewhere.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

Lu523 said:


> Good deal. Hope you can keep them cool.
> A big thanks the crunchers and folder here and elsewhere.



So far yeah but unless you're sitting under the a/c vent, it's pretty warm in the room.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/25/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,541,964 *

Stats were bugged thsi weekend as usual, that explains the slightly lower #'s for yesterday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/27/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,604,706 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 7/28/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,675,239 

Went up today, good job everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/29/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,586,656 *

What's going on fellas


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 30, 2010)

people being on vacation maybe?


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 30, 2010)

I missed the deadline for the last update for four of my rigs but that can't explain the numbers being this far down,  I should note as well my 955 is now down for a bit for new fans and a overclock so this will take time to make everything 100% stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2010)

Well what I've been observing is that we still have about 32% of users returning work which is actually pretty good because remember a few peeps still crunch under Stan.  That'll affect the percentage of users returning work, but not our points total.  I think it's the summer taking toll, however what worries me is that some teams are closing in on us from the daily output standpoint.  That just can't happen!  I just need a HDD to get another dual going which should be at least another 1K PPD.  I'll try to get a X6 in there as soon as possible.  I have scaled back my X6 to default 3.2 GHz undervolted since this rig is crunching, and has also both cards Crunching 100% for DNETC@HOME.  So I am trying to keep everything at default speeds to help with temps and reliability.  

I even undervolted my 5770's!


----------



## Poppageek (Jul 31, 2010)

While it has not dipped below 90 degrees here in weeks it is again hitting 97-99 and got the electric bill in. :shadedshu

I am going to have to shut down a few crunchers for awhile. Hopefully the heat will break soon. Shutting down a 4 core Opteron and a 2x4 core opteron systems. There are 2 others that will be shut off during times a of the day.

This fall I plan to add another 4 cores so will see some improvement in time.

Stay cool!


----------



## msgclb (Jul 31, 2010)

Poppageek said:


> While it has not dipped below 90 degrees here in weeks it is again hitting 97-99 and got the electric bill in. :shadedshu
> 
> I am going to have to shut down a few crunchers for awhile. Hopefully the heat will break soon. Shutting down a 4 core Opteron and a 2x4 core opteron systems. There are 2 others that will be shut off during times a of the day.
> 
> ...



For a minute I thought I wrote this in my sleep, that is except for this system called Opteron! 

I've lost track of how long that I've been experiencing 90+ days and now I see the next 5 days are going to be 100+.

The last time I paid my electric bill I cut back and now I see that I didn't do enough. If this heat doesn't quickly pass I'm going to go bankrupt.

I was preparing a Q6600 rig to crunch and fold only to have the PSU crap out so hopefully on Tuesday I'll have 8 cores crunching. That will leave me 36 core shut down that I can't afford to run.:shadedshu 

Stay cool!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

Invest in a energy efficient AC. Seriously our power bill is a whole $25 more than what it was in the winter/spring.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 31, 2010)

I live in an apartment complex that was probably built about 50 years ago. What I need to do is finally move but I've been putting it off. Maybe this place will just collapse and force the issue. I'd like to find that cheap energy efficient AC apartment. When I do, that will be my first question.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 31, 2010)

Last year I think I had my first electricity bill that was over $700.  I guess that must have when I started cutting back from 5 or 6 machines to the 3 I have now.

anyway, last month's bill was under $600 - another first for the summer - at least in a very long while.  Fewer rigs probably had something to do with it but I have been more careful too with the CFL's and being more aware of what I use.

Of course it could just be all the good, clean living.   IDK


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Last year I think I had my first electricity bill that was over $700.  I guess that must have when I started cutting back from 5 or 6 machines to the 3 I have now.
> 
> anyway, last month's bill was under $600 - another first for the summer - at least in a very long while.  Fewer rigs probably had something to do with it but I have been more careful too with the CFL's and being more aware of what I use.
> 
> Of course it could just be all the good, clean living.   IDK



How many rigs did you run at the time?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/30/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [22 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,582,146*

yesterdays, late but still here


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

not too bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/31/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,446,708*

Fellas, this ain't good.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 1, 2010)

Strange, I thought more people were crunching because of the contest.... 

Oh wait! It's Saturday! Weekends normally suck, don't they?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah they do, but not this much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2010)

I keep my eyes on certain teams as far as daily output, theirs seem to be about the same.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 1, 2010)

*Phew*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 1, 2010)

my numbers are going to be shit for awhile i can't take the heat and the electric bill has been $450 a month... Will join you again soon.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 1, 2010)

wipes sweat away


----------



## garyinhere (Aug 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 7/31/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> 
> TechPowerUp!  	 1,446,708*
> 
> Fellas, this ain't good.



I thought this contest would make our numbers really jump?


----------



## KieX (Aug 1, 2010)

Yup, not quite going to plan in that respect. Let's hope that by monday's update we'll get a better picture of where we're at. New computers take a few days before validation is complete and numbers look normal. If any of you guys use social networking may be good idea to promote the contest. Gonna see what I can do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my numbers are going to be shit for awhile i can't take the heat and the electric bill has been $450 a month... Will join you again soon.



Dammit, not even mine comes that high being in Miami.  Are you shutting down completely or what?



garyinhere said:


> I thought this contest would make our numbers really jump?





KieX said:


> Yup, not quite going to plan in that respect. Let's hope that by monday's update we'll get a better picture of where we're at. New computers take a few days before validation is complete and numbers look normal. If any of you guys use social networking may be good idea to promote the contest. Gonna see what I can do.



I would like to rephrase my earlier post where I said I have been keeping my eye on certain teams to compare if it was just the numbers being low in general or us.  We have to keep into consideration that TPU seems to have a lot of younger members who don't have full control over the bills and what can be done in respect to them.  Not only that, but not all teams will have the same effect when summer comes around.  We seem to keep the percentage of users returning work about the same, yet the users are returning less work.

for example, this is just off the top of my head:

hammer on - five i7's crunching, he has only one now I believe
ION - had a few rigs going, only a single rig now and not a very powerful one at that


Right there those two members could be getting us into the 1.75 - 1.8 million range considering it's summer time.  Really what we need to work on is trying to recruit some new members.  Like I posted over in the WCG team thread, I have been extremely busy lately and will continue to be for a bit more so if you guys can help in anyway  or have any ideas on how to get more members or increase our output, shoot me a PM and we'll discuss it.

I think we've done great even if our numbers are a bit lower than expected.  Summer will be over soon, we'll see what's up then.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine was hitting $450+ with all the crunching and folding I was doing as well. I just can't afford it right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Mine was hitting $450+ with all the crunching and folding I was doing as well. I just can't afford it right now.



...and it's understandable.  The heat does take a huge toll on people.  Keep in mind, we are among the top 25 teams in WCG, and about the top 20 in output everyday.  We don't have many big guns here like other teams we are running up against now, it's gonna get to the point where this is as much as we will do.  When summer leaves we'll see what we can really do. I plan on expanding more when I have a chance and currently will be adding another rig next week.  Any bit helps.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey guys and gals I don't think we are doing that bad...  I think everyone is doing kickass!  Look at where we were last year compared to now.  As long as we keep kicking ass people will want to join our team to be apart of the kickassness!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys and gals I don't think we are doing that bad...  I think everyone is doing kickass!  Look at where we were last year compared to now.  As long as we keep kicking ass people will want to join our team to be apart of the kickassness!



In no moment I said that 

Naw bro, but it hurts to see the #'s go down.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 2, 2010)

That's why you kickass at being the captain!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys and gals I don't think we are doing that bad...  I think everyone is doing kickass!  Look at where we were last year compared to now.  As long as we keep kicking ass people will want to join our team to be apart of the kickassness!





Mindweaver said:


> That's why you kickass at being the captain!



  It hurts even more getting rid of my i7 but it's what I need to do.  Need to get some cash so I can get going with my stuff, doing two or three things at once I'll never get no where.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

Forgot yesterdays, god you see guys, I ain't lying when I saw i've been busy as hell!
*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/1/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [22 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,463,970*

Stats seem to be down for a few teams, so this is def. not bad considering the stats are bugged on the weekend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/2/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,524,509 *

Little better   Keep it up fellas.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2010)

we still need the contest to be on the front page, that will get some more members i hope


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> we still need the contest to be on the front page, that will get some more members i hope



Something was already sent on that.  Hopefully it works out.  You'll will def. be kept posed on this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 8/3/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,307,067 

WTF Happened?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
something must be VERY wrong :S


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> something must be VERY wrong :S



Yeah, its pretty bad!


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 4, 2010)

free dc was been a little on the broken side I hope the nice people get it fixed soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> free dc was been a little on the broken side I hope the nice people get it fixed soon.



I hope so...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, I hope that's just an error. Our numbers should be higher...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, I hope that's just an error. Our numbers should be higher...



Yeah I agree.  Something is def. up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

not up........DOWN


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> not up........DOWN



 

"something is up"

yep, that's what she said 

No seriously, these stats are just bugged or something.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> "something is up"
> 
> yep, that's what she says
> 
> No seriously, these stats are just bugged or something.



fixed

yes something is wrong though, i hope tomorrow will be good, we should be able to see some of the new members numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> fixed
> 
> yes something is wrong though, i hope tomorrow will be good, we should be able to see some of the new members numbers



"says",


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

she isnt saying much atm


----------



## Wile E (Aug 4, 2010)

"isn*'*t"

Sorry, had to join in on the grammar Nazi fun.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/4/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,452,478 *

Little better!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 5, 2010)

hmm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm



Don't know what is going on, we had three new members join today.  Only thing I can think of is that since lot of users are switching rigs over to help that the lost WU's are hurting the stats.  If they don't pick up within this week something is definitely wrong!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 5, 2010)

youre right, we should give it some extra days, 

so in the end of the contest then the numbers will be down again  

oh well

i should have that E8400 up and running tonight, then it will replace that dual xeon crap


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> youre right, we should give it some extra days,
> 
> so in the end of the contest then the numbers will be down again
> 
> ...



We'll see...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/5/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,590,981 *

Now, this is more like it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2010)

yay, finally some better #s

now go hit 2 mil lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yay, finally some better #s
> 
> now go hit 2 mil lol



doubt it, but hopefully they'll be higher than this tomorrow   Wish I still had my i7


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2010)

i know another great guy who has it now, its in safe hands i would say


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i know another great guy who has it now, its in safe hands i would say



Well I still have the i7 but its' just a matter of paypal clearing payment and it's gone


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2010)

ah yes that was it,  
well i def hope it goes through soon so you can get the last stuff for that car 

im picking up his Q9550 tomorrow, wasnt home to get it today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ah yes that was it,
> well i def hope it goes through soon so you can get the last stuff for that car
> 
> im picking up his Q9550 tomorrow, wasnt home to get it today



hate it when that happens 

I currently have the i7 running AQUA@HOME for a buddy of mine and his group, remember the base campers?  Well one of them has his own team so I am helping them out in a challenge that ends in just over a day.  Once it's done, i'll switch it back over here till it's time for it to go overseas.


----------



## KieX (Aug 6, 2010)

Good news, my i7 is finally out of slumber, finished with all the upgrade/swapping and is now back at full swing. This weekend the E6300 will be up again too.

Let's see now if all goes well and a new i7 is good to go within the next fortnight. Then september or october I'll finally have a gaming computer to enjoy (and crunch)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/6/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,598,605*

A little higher, good job everyone


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

getting better now 

should have the quad running tonight,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/7/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,642,741 *



OH YEAHHHHH


----------



## HammerON (Aug 8, 2010)

Looking better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Looking better



Much better


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2010)

F@ck yesssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, the results of the contest are starting to kick in


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

1,662,566
Up, up, and away!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 9, 2010)

niceeeeeee


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2010)

1,821,792
Like a rocket!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,821,792
> Like a rocket!



  Great job everyone


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 10, 2010)

FUCK YESSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KieX (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome! 

Good going team


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok. Just changed over to Win 7 so will have a blip in production. Time to see if the 64 bit version is an improvement.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Ok. Just changed over to Win 7 so will have a blip in production. Time to see if the 64 bit version is an improvement.



While back when I switched to using the 64 bit client I noticed a nice increase in PPD, probably not much, but it was noticeable.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> While back when I switched to using the 64 bit client I noticed a nice increase in PPD, probably not much, but it was noticeable.



'Bout 10% IIRC 

1,644,748
Nicely done everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

Still very good folks, keep up the great work.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2010)

Exactly


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2010)

1,692,275
A bit higher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2010)

*8/12/10   1,654,996
8/13/10   1,584,020  	 	*


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2010)

Maybe the "Weekend Curse" is extending to Fridays now as well?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Maybe the "Weekend Curse" is extending to Fridays now as well?



I noticed we returned about the same number of results, maybe just WU's worth less points?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2010)

Same date basically, last year.  So We came up or what?    

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1513406&postcount=553


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 14, 2010)

just a little lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just a little lol



watch how you talk to the team  

I'm really proud of the team, we've came up half a million ANNNNNND  at the time we had the help of some big boys like RAMMIE and the XS guys, remember?  We don't have any of them now at this current moment.  So, that sums it up for me


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, nice 
If we could maintain a 50% growth yearly, that would be incredible!


----------



## KieX (Aug 14, 2010)

That's really good stuff! Half a million is such an insane number all factors considered. Will be interesting to see during winter how much more power we've got this year.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 14, 2010)

I have three (small producers) that just wait for the heating season to kick in. I'm currently using 30 kWh/day on my three boxes ($10/day) and that is double as much as last year same time before folding/crunching. Who knows - it might even get cold in Malaysia (hint to D.Law).


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 14, 2010)

I will keep pushing my rig's,  but then I live in a place where overnight temps drop to 13c


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2010)

1,441,623

Still a nice improvement over this time last year


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,441,623
> 
> Still a nice improvement over this time last year



Weekend server issues


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 15, 2010)

I was just thinking about loonym today. I hope all is well with his daughter these days.

Has anyone ever heard anything?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I was just thinking about loonym today. I hope all is well with his daughter these days.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard anything?



No I haven't and I never logged back into XS which would be the place that should have the info if anything.  You still active there D?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 15, 2010)

I have not even lurked on XS in what seems to be forever.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 15, 2010)

anyone heard from Stanhemi?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2010)

No stan neither


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2010)

Nope 
I'm worried about him


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nope
> I'm worried about him



We all are


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah 
I'm going to see if I can convince my parents to let me crunch even for a week on the i7, and if so donate all those points to Stan's account


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2010)

1,309,380
Ooh


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 16, 2010)

server down and I needed to switch user name.  Soory


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 16, 2010)

crap


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 16, 2010)

sorry guys, my production is going to be seriously down for a while. MB has to be RMA'd.
Will be trying to get an old Opty 165 running this week. Assuming the chip and mb work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2010)

Good luck king wookie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/16/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,583,123 *

Much better


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

Much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/17/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,544,615 *

not bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/18/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,495,267 *


What's going on guys?  back into the 4's


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

But so close to the 5s 
I'm sorry I can't help more, if my i7 was crunching, we would have been into the 5s today easy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> But so close to the 5s
> I'm sorry I can't help more, if my i7 was crunching, we would have been into the 5s today easy



Same here, remember no more i7 for me   However another cruncher has bought it so as soon as he gets it it'll be crunching for TPU as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

Well as long as it's crunching, that's good 
Any plans to upgrade your X2 to an X6?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep, I will.  Not right away but it will be upgraded


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2010)

1,560,804
Back into the 5s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,560,804
> Back into the 5s



Good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/20/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

   	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,468,528*

Dammit, back down


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2010)

1,468,528

C'mon guys, what's happening?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

^^^posting FAIL!   I keep beating ION to it, this is such a coincidence though!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

im kinda dissapointed over these numbers (not that im quitting though )

but i kinda expected the numbers to be in like 1.6/7 mil under the contest  but i guess not

but hey, we have like 23/25 new members, thats a bonus, if just half of them stays, man that would be nice


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 21, 2010)

The numbers must drop when peps like me switch to new members.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,468,528
> 
> C'mon guys, what's happening?



MindWeaver's 1055T  is slacking again


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 21, 2010)

Give me to the end of the month and you just might see me number one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Give me to the end of the month and you just might see me number one.



go for it 


I do agree with numbers dropping when helping, think about it lotta WU's don't finish, takes a while for work to start validating, etc.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 21, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Give me to the end of the month and you just might see me number one.



That would be very awesome . May the CRUNCH be with you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> That would be very awesome . May the CRUNCH be with you!



  That's siggy material right there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/22/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,395,778 *


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

FFS!!!!
ah well, if the money comes in by start of next week i might get a small quaddy up and running, should have enough money for that

im pretty sure that when this contest is over we'll be seeing 1.7mil + a day due to noone changing rigs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> FFS!!!!
> ah well, if the money comes in by start of next week i might get a small quaddy up and running, should have enough money for that
> 
> im pretty sure that when this contest is over we'll be seeing 1.7mil + a day due to noone changing rigs



I hope so, that's what I'm looking forward too as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^posting FAIL!   I keep beating ION to it, this is such a coincidence though!


 


(FIH) The Don said:


> im kinda dissapointed over these numbers (not that im quitting though )
> 
> but i kinda expected the numbers to be in like 1.6/7 mil under the contest  but i guess not
> 
> but hey, we have like 23/25 new members, thats a bonus, if just half of them stays, man that would be nice


I think that they're down in part because it's hot and people have rigs off.


Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 8/22/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]
> 
> TechPowerUp!  	 1,395,778 *


 


(FIH) The Don said:


> FFS!!!!
> ah well, if the money comes in by start of next week i might get a small quaddy up and running, should have enough money for that
> 
> im pretty sure that when this contest is over we'll be seeing 1.7mil + a day due to noone changing rigs



I'd sure like to see 1.7m+ again.  Winter should help nicely w/ that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

yup

im debating with myself on either go full water, OR get a P55 system and get a i7, and just run a high end aircooler


----------



## ERazer (Aug 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yup
> 
> im debating with myself on either go full water, OR get a P55 system and get a i7, and just run a high end aircooler



1+ i7@4hgz guaranteed 5k


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

im not crunching 24/7, maybe 18 hours a day if i can

i do play some games and such, 

but yeah, im def thinking about it, and then throw it all in a FT02

what mb in the 300$ range?

or below


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm going water on both of my rigs, just need to get paid so I can order a few things to get going with the budget water setup


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 24, 2010)

I  don't get it?  I keep adding rigs but numbers go down.  My i7980 plans have been put on hold thanks to a busted washer and a more farm things.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 24, 2010)

1,405,116
At least we're in the 4s


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)

i think its due to all that switching, i still hope we hit a healthy amount when this contest ends in a weeks time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I  don't get it?  I keep adding rigs but numbers go down.  My i7980 plans have been put on hold thanks to a busted washer and a more farm things.


Hope you get that fixed ASAP!



[Ion] said:


> 1,405,116
> At least we're in the 4s



At least it's higher!



(FIH) The Don said:


> i think its due to all that switching, i still hope we hit a healthy amount when this contest ends in a weeks time



I think so too, sooo much switching to help members that we are loosing a lot of WU's, yet the spirit of helping out is unsurpassed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/24/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,452,178 *

HIGHER


----------



## twilyth (Aug 26, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I  don't get it?  I keep adding rigs but numbers go down.  My i7980 plans have been put on hold thanks to a busted washer and a more farm things.



Have you been checking your results status on WCG?  I thought I had a stable oc on the 1090T but it turned out I was throwing all kinds of errors.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Have you been checking your results status on WCG?  I thought I had a stable oc on the 1090T but it turned out I was throwing all kinds of errors.



Any crashes or anything weird going on?


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 26, 2010)

I meant team numbers not my personal numbers. As soon as my rigs crunch for me again my numbers should be great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2010)

Can you give us a recap of what you'll have crunching for you mike?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any crashes or anything weird going on?



who?  Me?  Nope, now that I've raised the NB voltage, everything seems fine.  thanks for asking though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2010)

twilyth said:


> who?  Me?  Nope, now that I've raised the NB voltage, everything seems fine.  thanks for asking though.



Weird, I would expect something fishy to be going on with the rig if you were getting errors due to unstable overclock.  Anyhow, it's all good now, right?


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 27, 2010)

Recap. One 1090t @ 3.8 soon 4.0 again, one 1055t 3.8 soon 4, one 955Black 3.8, one I7930 @ 4.0 or over depending on room temps.  And last but not least my x2 hp @ 2.8.  That is 26 threads, I only had six in early April


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## mjkmike (Aug 27, 2010)

Can't wait to see what I have this time next year


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2010)

120 cores


----------



## twilyth (Aug 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Weird, I would expect something fishy to be going on with the rig if you were getting errors due to unstable overclock.  Anyhow, it's all good now, right?



Yes.  Thank you.

It was weird situation.  It passed all of the torture tests - 10hrs on P95, 3 hrs on OCCT linpack at max., and 100 runs of IBT (intel burn test).  But on the actual WUs, I was getting lots of errors.

What i did (condensed version) is kept raising the NB voltage until the errors went away.  There must be something unusual about the relationship between the IMC and NB on this chip.  That's the only semi-intelligent guess I can come up with.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 27, 2010)

I found that help also until my cheap board could not take the volts but I have a great none RMA replacement from a local shop I can kill it until 2012 and they will give another board.  Not wanting down time though I added a fan to blow on the back of the board on the 690 Advanced cases (love those have two)
My thanks button is gone so thanks Don.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's all the missing updates.  8/26 was very good   Great job fellas.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2010)

1,538,678


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

much better, 

cant wait for this contest to end so our numbers can get back to normal hahaha


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2010)

lol, me neither


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 28, 2010)

But this is normal for the team to help all is it not?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

think so  

or..... i know seeing it in the contest thread


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2010)

1,259,454

Weekends


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 29, 2010)

Still we are a small team with lots of members jumping users so I think this is great.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

what he said ^^^^^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2010)

Mike nailed it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/29/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,378,163 *

Not bad for the weekend


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2010)

1,545,095

Much better!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

me likes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/31/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,444,405 *

Down a bit, but still not bad.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 1, 2010)

i miss our daily 2 million we once had haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i miss our daily 2 million we once had haha



We had some help and it wasn't so hot.  I'm sure those will come around soon.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 1, 2010)

I had a slow start gettin some credits but now things are starting to pick up again. just needed a couple projects to get validated 1st to get the ball rolling....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/2/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,432,827 *

Steady 1.4, not bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/3/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,410,956 *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2010)

1,343,766

Weekends :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/5/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,472,580 *

MUCH BETTER


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 6, 2010)

me likes 

should have a q8300 running part time from today, 

and mybe the gf's lappy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> me likes
> 
> should have a q8300 running part time from today,
> 
> and mybe the gf's lappy



That'll be sweet   I gotta see if I can unlock my X2 to a quad and run it stock at least.  How is it that you unlock, any guides?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 6, 2010)

think you need something called ACC in the bios, and then enable it, 

you might have to up the voltage on the cpu to keep it stable IF it even unlocks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> me likes
> 
> should have a q8300 running part time from today,
> 
> and mybe the gf's lappy





(FIH) The Don said:


> think you need something called ACC in the bios, and then enable it,
> 
> you might have to up the voltage on the cpu to keep it stable IF it even unlocks



Thank you, I'll give it a shot today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2010)

The Athlon X2 240 doesn't unlock


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 7, 2010)

ya unfortunately the X2 is a native dual core.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

AIIX2s are physically made on dual-core dies 

1,542,728

Much better guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> AIIX2s are physically made on dual-core dies
> 
> 1,542,728
> 
> Much better guys!



I did note the numbers I posted were very familiar with yesterdays but didn't bother to look, didn't notice the site had not updated yet 

Woops.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

not bad at all

and for CP, i think you need a PII 5xx dualcore to try and unlock, or the Athlon X3


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I did note the numbers I posted were very familiar with yesterdays but didn't bother to look, didn't notice the site had not updated yet
> 
> Woops.



You tried, and that's what matters


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> not bad at all
> 
> and for CP, i think you need a PII 5xx dualcore to try and unlock, or the Athlon X3



Yep, my CPU is a native dual core,  oh well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

it was worth the try


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2010)

1,497,283

So close to 1.5mil I can taste it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,497,283
> 
> So close to 1.5mil I can taste it!



Very close!  Good job everyone.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 8, 2010)

were getting there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> were getting there



notice the numbers are higher after the contest?  Our predictions were right.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 8, 2010)

yep, a little over 100k, thats pretty good imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yep, a little over 100k, thats pretty good imo



Yep, I'll take it.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2010)

1,535,170

BETTER!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2010)

Heck yeah, this is what I'm talking about.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2010)

1,466,839
 

1.5mil tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yep, a little over 100k, thats pretty good imo





[Ion] said:


> 1,466,839
> 
> 
> 1.5mil tomorrow



Weekend is right around the corner again so tomorrow is our last shot for 1.5 million!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Weekend is right around the corner again so tomorrow is our last shot for 1.5 million!



Yeah 

Although come October I'll be coming back w/ more PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2010)

Looking forward to That, I think I will too!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking forward to That, I think I will too!



Wait, are you crunching somewhere else ATM as well?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 10, 2010)

think CP means he will have more PPD at that time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wait, are you crunching somewhere else ATM as well?





(FIH) The Don said:


> think CP means he will have more PPD at that time



DON NAILED IT!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2010)

must be dat ass


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> DON NAILED IT!



Another X6? :

1,498,343

I'm going to go ahead and call this 1.5mil


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Another X6? :
> 
> 1,498,343
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and call this 1.5mil



That's one of the things coming soon 


Good job on the numbers everyone, darn close to 1.5 million.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool!

So you'll be crunching on a pair of X6s and folding on a GX2 and a GTX295?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cool!
> 
> So you'll be crunching on a pair of X6s and folding on a GX2 and a GTX295?



The folders are folding as mentioned already, just need to get the X6 an the other part of my crunching upgrades.  Next year is a good year for me if everything goes as planned.  This year was good, much better than the one before.  Let's wait and see


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool, can't wait


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cool, can't wait



Me neither


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2010)

1,406,631

Not bad at all for a weekend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,406,631
> 
> Not bad at all for a weekend



Woot,   Good job!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,406,631
> 
> Not bad at all for a weekend



WOW, that's golden like this video I've watched over a dozen times today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCRUPWDIgYM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> WOW, that's golden like this video I've watched over a dozen times today
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCRUPWDIgYM


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm a bunny. When the night has came, and the land is dark, and the moon is the only light you'll see.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 12, 2010)

The Muppets rule. I just got the Season 1 box set. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> The Muppets rule. I just got the Season 1 box set. lol.



By the way, thank you very much sir, Lowes had the tubing and I owe you big time for telling me about them.  I never thought of Lowes for some reason.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 12, 2010)

That's all I ever use is lowes tubing. I build for performance. Looks are a non-issue for me. Fancy tubing doesn't cool any better, so I don't see any sense in paying 10X or more as much for it compared to the generic lowes crap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's all I ever use is lowes tubing. I build for performance. Looks are a non-issue for me. Fancy tubing doesn't cool any better, so I don't see any sense in paying 10X or more as much for it compared to the generic lowes crap.



Thing was I didn't know they had that, I figured they had the same crap Home Depot had.  Bro they got way more variation and better stuff!  Cheaper too!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 12, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> WOW, that's golden like this video I've watched over a dozen times today
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCRUPWDIgYM



this video is better 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOU8GIRUd_g


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/12/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,348,441 *

Not bad for a weekend, let's go back up for Monday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/13/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,551,259 *


Heck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Now that's what I'm talking about.  Great job everyone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/14/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,518,473 *


ANOTHER DAY ABOVE 1.5 MILLION


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

me likes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> me likes



Yessir, can we make it three in a row?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

haha  that would be rather nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha  that would be rather nice



I'm full bore with both rigs, better not catch nobody slackin' :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

im trying all i can, but i keep geting like 2-3 daily bsods, really pissing me off, its my memory, but i dont have any other, so i have to wait to the 1st to get some new, or move to a new platform


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> im trying all i can, but i keep geting like 2-3 daily bsods, really pissing me off, its my memory, but i dont have any other, so i have to wait to the 1st to get some new, or move to a new platform



damn, you sure it's the RAM?  Do you get BSOD's even if running default settings?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

i get it at default, i get it at the memorys rated speeds and settings, i get it with loose timings and tight timings, 

and its on the second windows install now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i get it at default, i get it at the memorys rated speeds and settings, i get it with loose timings and tight timings,
> 
> and its on the second windows install now



Hmmm, ran Memtest to confirm?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

yep errors on all sticks, real shit 

will see if i can trade a 30gig ssd i have here for some good memory


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yep errors on all sticks, real shit
> 
> will see if i can trade a 30gig ssd i have here for some good memory



Good luck bro.   What memory you running?  I might have some, might!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

some 1gb sticks of dominator 1066 DDR2

but i dont want dominators again, no matter what sticks i had of them they've failed me, way to complex in terms of settings and too much tweaking

but these are just dead


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> some 1gb sticks of dominator 1066 DDR2
> 
> but i dont want dominators again, no matter what sticks i had of them they've failed me, way to complex in terms of settings and too much tweaking
> 
> but these are just dead



I got some DDR2 1066 Tracers I can test if you really want them.

damn, I just remembered, I have no DDR2 rigs


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

pm'ed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> pm'ed



Replied


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/15/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,415,357 *

Damn, no three days in a row over 1.5 million


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

but....why.......

3 is NOT a lucky number


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> but....why.......
> 
> 3 is NOT a lucky number



maybe four?  But wait, to get to 4 we need 3 first?  Damn!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is today and the rest of the missed days.
*

Statistics Last Updated: 9/20/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,465,011 *

NOT BAD, GOOD JOB GUYS!


9/19/10  	 		1,341,800  	 	
9/18/10 			1,312,031 		
9/17/10 			1,376,740 		
9/16/10              	1,376,942


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

not bad at all, cant wait for winter to come


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> not bad at all, cant wait for winter to come



Me neither, I should be cranking up my rigs a bit then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/21/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,462,027 *

Seems like a average day, not bad!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

could we get RAMMIE and D.Law in here for a day or 2, id like to see 2.2 mil again haha xP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> could we get RAMMIE and D.Law in here for a day or 2, id like to see 2.2 mil again haha xP



what did happen to d.law?  I know RAMMIE is around, I see him every now and then.  Good ol' Mike, would love to see him stop by for a few at least.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

i think D.law had a personal goal or something, but i might be wrong, or was it someone else? was like 5 mil or similar


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 22, 2010)

does it seem like our numbers stayed up after the contest? Hoping that the new crunchers were still sticking with it!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

think we were at 1.4ish a day before, so another 50k is pretty awesome imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think D.law had a personal goal or something, but i might be wrong, or was it someone else? was like 5 mil or similar


Yeah I believe he did, he was a great addition to the team.  Just haven't heard from him in a long time.  Hope he's still doing ok. 


garyinhere said:


> does it seem like our numbers stayed up after the contest? Hoping that the new crunchers were still sticking with it!



No more switching users etc.  Much more stable numbers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/22/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!  	 1,467,410 

*


Another very decent day guys, good job and keep up the great work.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

only 5k short of yesterday, that is pretty impressive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> only 5k short of yesterday, that is pretty impressive



Yep, I had a rig down all day too, it was on but had locked.  I'll keep an eye on it and see, could have been the power going out or something.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/23/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!  	 1,487,244 *

really liking the stats lately fellas, another great day almost at 1.5k 

Four days in a row above 1.4 million, can we make it five? 

9/23/10  	 	 1,487,244  	 	
9/22/10 		1,467,410 		
9/21/10 		1,462,027 		
9/20/10 		1,465,011


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2010)

And 1.5mil it is!     

1,528,606


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 25, 2010)

Great job team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> And 1.5mil it is!
> 
> 1,528,606



So there it is, it was waiting for you to come back.   Great job guys, we've been doing great these last few days.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 25, 2010)

f@ck yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So there it is, it was waiting for you to come back.   Great job guys, we've been doing great these last few days.



And that was just my C2D, more PPD coming w/ the i7 in the coming days/weeks 

1,457,787

Quite nice for a weekend!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

i like this trend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

Good numbers


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2010)

1,513,539


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,513,539



This was a great week folks   Really good job!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, I'm very impressed 

I should be averaging about 3-4k PPD (BOINC), so that should help some


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, I'm very impressed
> 
> I should be averaging about 3-4k PPD (BOINC), so that should help some



Sure does, I'm eager to replace my X2 with a X6 already.  I just need to hold off a little longer though.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sure does, I'm eager to replace my X2 with a X6 already.  I just need to hold off a little longer though.



Cool 

I'm considering building an ITX i3 system before too long.....if so it would probably crunch 24/7 

1,558,510


It's all my fault


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cool
> 
> I'm considering building an ITX i3 system before too long.....if so it would probably crunch 24/7
> 
> ...



 Ohhhhhhhhh Nellyyyyyyyy 

Maybe the team can use another X6


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2010)

That would be cool 

My goal is to have at least a dozen threads crunching....doesn't seem like it would be too hard.  Might be getting some C2Ds or w/e @ work crunching this week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That would be cool
> 
> My goal is to have at least a dozen threads crunching....doesn't seem like it would be too hard.  Might be getting some C2Ds or w/e @ work crunching this week



That'll be great.  The most I ever had was my i7 (8 threads), Phenom II X6 (6 threads).  total of 14 threads.  Did about 8 or 9k ppd I believe.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That'll be great.  The most I ever had was my i7 (8 threads), Phenom II X6 (6 threads).  total of 14 threads.  Did about 8 or 9k ppd I believe.



That's cool 

I'd have my i7 @ 3,83ghz, my C2D P8600 @ 2,4ghz, and then probably a P4HT @ 3,2ghz and maybe some ~2ghz C2Ds (work).  I'd like to see at least ~5k daily (and hopefully start going up in the ranks instead of down :shadedshu)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's cool
> 
> I'd have my i7 @ 3,83ghz, my C2D P8600 @ 2,4ghz, and then probably a P4HT @ 3,2ghz and maybe some ~2ghz C2Ds (work).  I'd like to see at least ~5k daily (and hopefully start going up in the ranks instead of down :shadedshu)



You should be pumping out some decent numbers with that power my friend.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

1,569,676

Damn nice guys!  I'm proud of y'all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,569,676
> 
> Damn nice guys!  I'm proud of y'all!



Amazing, WOW! Great job everyone, this has been an amazing week, week and a half we've had.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

It sure has, I'm very excited!

I pulled right @ 30k (WCG) today....not bad!

Although I'd like to see 35k most days....just need to get some more C2Ds going


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

1,547,041


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,547,041



Hell yea keep'n it up there!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Yep, we're doing damn fine!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm in shock!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Myself as well, this is great!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

Four days in a row with 1.5 million, going for five?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Sure thing!

I'm very excited about these numbers, I hope that we can do 1.6mil soon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sure thing!
> 
> I'm very excited about these numbers, I hope that we can do 1.6mil soon!



At the rate we are going, we are not far from hitting that.  

Vaio, bring in another two or so members from your team!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

1.6mil shouldn't be hard, especially with the weather cooling off in the northern hemisphere.  I expect that more people will be doing more crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1.6mil shouldn't be hard, especially with the weather cooling off in the northern hemisphere.  I expect that more people will be doing more crunching



That plus remember we also have some help.  However, when the help leaves it'll be a sad day.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

What exactly do we have in terms of help?  Just pup?  Or something else?

And, remember, I'll be boosting my PPD a bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What exactly do we have in terms of help?  Just pup?  Or something else?
> 
> And, remember, I'll be boosting my PPD a bit



Pup and some of the folks at F@H might be helping too!  I know BUCKNASTY has a few cores running WCG now, he said he might switch more later and ask for some of his guys to help.  So there you go


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Excellent 

I figure I should have another ~15-20k (WCG) coming on before too long


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 30, 2010)

you guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent
> 
> I figure I should have another ~15-20k (WCG) coming on before too long



:rocktou:  What do you have in mind?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> :rocktou:  What do you have in mind?



There are half a dozen C2Ds and PentDualCores @ work that sit idle.....and I have permission to crunch on them.  Just didn't get to it last week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> There are half a dozen C2Ds and PentDualCores @ work that sit idle.....and I have permission to crunch on them.  Just didn't get to it last week



 My office has 50 computers more or less, all with C2D E8200's, sadly I don't have permission to crunch on them.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My office has 50 computers more or less, all with C2D E8200's, sadly I don't have permission to crunch on them.



Ah, well 

My boss is a pretty cool guy, and he said he doesn't care if I do it as long as it doesn't slow down actual work (& it doesn't) 

So I should be getting up a few to start with tomorrow, then more next week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ah, well
> 
> My boss is a pretty cool guy, and he said he doesn't care if I do it as long as it doesn't slow down actual work (& it doesn't)
> 
> So I should be getting up a few to start with tomorrow, then more next week



That'll be great. Thing with me is I work for a huge Company, computers have restricted access only to work related stuff so I couldn't do it even if I wanted to.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm working @ NC State, but my boss is my mom's cousin 

So he's more open to my suggestions, requests, and ideas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm working @ NC State, but my boss is my mom's cousin
> 
> So he's more open to my suggestions, requests, and ideas



Well there you go, we have a headquarter in NY that monitors all the PC's and such, anything that has to be done to them they do it, so it's really complicated for me.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Well that's a real pain 

But I'm looking forward to the extra PPD for myself, TPU, and the cause 

I'd like to not be _completely_ dependant on my i7....have some rigs farmed out in various places if possible


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well that's a real pain
> 
> But I'm looking forward to the extra PPD for myself, TPU, and the cause
> 
> I'd like to not be _completely_ dependant on my i7....have some rigs farmed out in various places if possible



That'll be nice, unfortunately for me my only farm is my room.  Makes me iffy about expanding the farm.   HEAT>CP


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah.....ATM everything is in my bedroom.  PentM + C2DM + i7.  I'd like to have some stuff here, some @ work, some @ friends places, etc.  In case one person goes out of town, at least some will keep going


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah.....ATM everything is in my bedroom.  PentM + C2DM + i7.  I'd like to have some stuff here, some @ work, some @ friends places, etc.  In case one person goes out of town, at least some will keep going



All I know is that both rigs crunching+folding is way too much heat, I don't know how I'll do it in the future


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> All I know is that both rigs crunching+folding is way too much heat, I don't know how I'll do it in the future



Yeah.....GPUs suck up a ton of heat.  Hence why I like to spread out 

Fortunately, 2 of my crunchers are laptops, power draw of those combined is ~70w


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah.....GPUs suck up a ton of heat.  Hence why I like to spread out
> 
> Fortunately, 2 of my crunchers are laptops, power draw of those combined is ~*70w*



my penis puts out more heat then the lappys draw power :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my penis puts out more heat then the lappys draw power :shadedshu





My C2D is pretty good point/watt, ~30w and 700 PPD

Better PPD/w than the i7


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My C2D is pretty good point/watt, ~30w and 700 PPD
> 
> Better PPD/w than the i7



the i7's take a good amount of power but also put out the points. lets just throw some random numbers and bad math in 
lets say the i7 takes 125w and puts out 3k ppd 
that would equal ~24ppd per/watt. 
doesn't look so great when you look at like that but it also doesn't look that bad


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the i7's take a good amount of power but also put out the points. lets just throw some random numbers and bad math in
> lets say the i7 takes 125w and puts out 3k ppd
> that would equal ~24ppd per/watt.
> doesn't look so great when you look at like that but it also doesn't look that bad



I get ~4.3k PPD from my i7 for about 250w (whole system).  So about 8x the power of my C2D for ~6x the points


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I get ~4.3k PPD from my i7 for about 250w (whole system).  So about 8x the power of my C2D for ~6x the points



going by your numbers that would make the i7 look even worse  
there is no question that they are one of the best chips for crunching but aren't the best when it comes points/watt


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> going by your numbers that would make the i7 look even worse
> there is no question that they are one of the best chips for crunching but aren't the best when it comes points/watt



Also because I have a power-hungry GPU (this is even w/ GPU idle), and the C2D is a 15w laptop part 

I'm sure that a hex-core i7 & a GT210 or similar would be much better PPD/W 

Comparing my mom's C2D, it does ~550 PPD for ~125w, so when compared to my OCed i7, it's obvious which is better


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

ion we seem to have convos going on everywhere,in a few threads,PM 
C2D vs i7 the i7 does look better


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ion we seem to have convos going on everywhere,in a few threads,PM
> C2D vs i7 the i7 does look better



That we do 

Typically I'd say that an OCed i7 is hard to beat for PPD/$ and PPD/W, but laptops are quite nice for PPD/W.  Mac Minis should also be pretty good.  I'd figure an i3 laptop would even be better


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That we do
> 
> Typically I'd say that an OCed i7 is hard to beat for PPD/$ and PPD/W, but laptops are quite nice for PPD/W.  Mac Minis should also be pretty good.  I'd figure an i3 laptop would even be better



what about a i7 lappy? wouldn't it be better then a i3 lappy for ppd/w


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what about a i7 lappy? wouldn't it be better then a i3 lappy for ppd/w



Prolly.  But they're really expensive.  A friend of mine has one, it was Dell's cheapest i7 lappy, it was $1500.  And 1.6ghz 

So under half of the PPD of my i7 for ~2x the price.  I'd rather deal with the extra power usage


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

1,659,697


INCREDIBLE JOB EVERYONE!!!!!

I think we all deserve cookies for this


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

thank you. I would like a cookie. 
can i has milks?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thank you. I would like a cookie.
> can i has milks?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> http://media.salemwebnetwork.com/YW...ces/MINISTRY/2007/05/milk_cookies.250w.tn.jpg



thank you sir 
i shall enjoy 
I'm going to crunch while i crunch

yo dawg i heard you like crunching so we put cookies in your computer so you can crunch while you crunch.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought 1.6 million was supposed to be blue? 


Good job everyone, first 1.6 million in a while.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 1, 2010)

i really dont wanna know what you did to get those machines crunching for us CP  but awesome job lol  

jk


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,659,697
> 
> 
> INCREDIBLE JOB EVERYONE!!!!!
> ...





(FIH) The Don said:


> i really dont wanna know what you did to get those machines crunching for us CP  but awesome job lol
> 
> jk



 Why you putting me out there like that bro? :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 1, 2010)

meh i just have a sick mind that act by itself lol

wasnt me 

but awesome job no matter what, who is helping?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

I am very impressed with this, I really appreciate Pup's help 

Doing 1.6mil ourselves would be very nice indeed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meh i just have a sick mind that act by itself lol
> 
> wasnt me
> 
> but awesome job no matter what, who is helping?



vaio, and some of the folks over at TPU, not sure who but I know BUCKNASTY is.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Blue was 2mil+ 

But I can change the color scheme if you want


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Blue was 2mil+
> 
> But I can change the color scheme if you want



I could have sworn you had lowered it to 1.6 million.  Well since 2 million is out of reach for now, we can change the blue to 1.6 million.   If we start averaging higher then we can adjust it.   What do you think?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Assuming I can remember, sure  

Best I can do, I am very prone to forgetting


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Assuming I can remember, sure
> 
> Best I can do, I am very prone to forgetting



I'll remind you with a


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/1/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,813,587*


*HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!! AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

Absolutely incredible!!!!!    

Just coming here to post them 

Masterfully done everyone!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Absolutely incredible!!!!!
> 
> Just coming here to post them
> 
> Masterfully done everyone!!!!



I'm truly amazed.  It's been a while since we hit 1.8 million.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

Quite a wile indeed, this is a very notable accomplishment for us all!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

959,019

Damn weekends :shadedshu 

My points for the day were way down as well :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 959,019
> 
> Damn weekends :shadedshu
> 
> My points for the day were way down as well :shadedshu



We were still 18th overall behind dutch power cows who average between 2.0-2.1 million.  What does that tell you?


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 959,019
> 
> Damn weekends :shadedshu
> 
> My points for the day were way down as well :shadedshu



partly my fault... my mom had surgery so i have to stay with her all weekend so i had to shut down my rigs... FAIL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> partly my fault... my mom had surgery so i have to stay with her all weekend so i had to shut down my rigs... FAIL



Hope she gets better soon and has a speedy recovery.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> partly my fault... my mom had surgery so i have to stay with her all weekend so i had to shut down my rigs... FAIL



hope everything goes ok with her. Also as a side note I true cruncher never shuts there rig's off (with the exception of cleaning/upgrades)


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hope everything goes ok with her. Also as a side note I true cruncher never shuts there rig's off (with the exception of cleaning/upgrades)



not only am i a true cruncher i am truly paraniod and would worry about my house burning down lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> not only am i a true cruncher i am truly paraniod and would *worry about my house burning down* lol



i was like that alot before when i was using cheaper parts. Now that i have fairly high-end/high quality i don't worry near as much. maybe it is just all in my head but better quality parts to me make me feel tons better about leaving rig(s) on 24/7 even if i'm not home.

btw idk what hardware you are using as i didn't even look at your specs so this is in no way directed toward your hardware choices.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We were still 18th overall behind dutch power cows who average between 2.0-2.1 million.  What does that tell you?


I think that the 2nd update of the day didn't get anyone any pts....I have the exact same pointage/results/runtime that I did as of 9 AM  


garyinhere said:


> partly my fault... my mom had surgery so i have to stay with her all weekend so i had to shut down my rigs... FAIL



I wish her the best of luck


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I think that the 2nd update of the day didn't get anyone any pts....I have the exact same pointage/results/runtime that I did as of 9 AM
> 
> 
> I wish her the best of luck



Yeah I believe so as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/3/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,823,581*

  Great job everyone.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

1,823,581

Yes, I see that CP has already done this, but I think this deserves to be posted twice 

And I think we should do green for 1.8mil+, blue for 1.6-1.8mil, and red for sub-1.6mil


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,823,581
> 
> Yes, I see that CP has already done this, but I think this deserves to be posted twice
> 
> And I think we should do green for 1.8mil+, blue for 1.6-1.8mil, and red for sub-1.6mil



That works for me.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 4, 2010)

those be gooood numbers!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That works for me.



Excellent 

I figure for any plan relating to our WCG team, it's best to have you in full approval


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent
> 
> I figure for any plan relating to our WCG team, it's best to have you in full approval



That's great, but not only mine.  I like the whole team to be involved and chime in with their opinions, so let's hear them folks!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Well of course not only yours 

But you post the stats very frequently, so it's nice to have you in the know.  And I think that tiered colors give us something else to strive for


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well of course not only yours
> 
> But you post the stats very frequently, so it's nice to have you in the know.  And I think that tiered colors give us something else to strive for



True, should be nice to see different colors.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

That it certainly is....all red is dull


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

1,854,896

Hell yeah guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

Keep'em coming!


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 5, 2010)

I like it!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I like it!!!



I like very much!  :Borat Voice:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

1.8mil+ daily would truly be incredible

Not long ago, we were hoping for 1.5mil+ daily


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1.8mil+ daily would truly be incredible
> 
> Not long ago, we were hoping for 1.5mil+ daily



Just look at post number one of this thread.  Also makes me remember about our fellow crunching partner Loonym.  May he R.I.P.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

We've tone up a lot in a year and a half.  Although, IIRC last December we were doing 2mil+ PPD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 5, 2010)

was just checking the thread, looked aroun 6 months-1yr ago, 6 months ago we were at f@cking 2.4mil lol

but that was with RAMMIE, and D.Law, 

so 1.8-9 now after summer is pretty awesome, im sure we will hit 2mil+ in a month or so


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> was just checking the thread, looked aroun 6 months-1yr ago, 6 months ago we were at f@cking 2.4mil lol
> 
> but that was with RAMMIE, and D.Law,
> 
> so 1.8-9 now after summer is pretty awesome, im sure we will hit 2mil+ in a month or so



As am I, 2mil PPD for us is my personal goal ATM.  Seems reasonably obtainable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> As am I, 2mil PPD for us is my personal goal ATM.  Seems reasonably obtainable



yeah we had tons of help at that time guys.  I think that help now would put us back around there more or less.  probably higher.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, I'd say probably around there.

1.8mil is very respectable, 2mil will be moreso


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/5/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

 	TechPowerUp!	1,835,799*


OHHH yeah, NVIDIA COLORS ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 6, 2010)

hells yea we need to keep this up well on our way to 2mill!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> hells yea we need to keep this up well on our way to 2mill!!!



Yeah bro, we've been doing excellent lately.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Wrong color green 

Still, extremely impressive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

It's still green


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Not so.  It's 'SeaGreen'.  Fundamental difference.  Green is better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

The color green is still in your description!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The color green is still in your description!



But you used the *wrong* green.  If I said 'Green' and you used 'Greenish-red-orange', would that be OK?  No


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

It's still a type of "green"


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

1,876,158



Notice, CP, that this is the _right_ color green


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 7, 2010)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2010)

If everything works out thanks to BLK i should have another rig (dual core AII) coming online in the next week or 2.
When i get the $$ i will get a board for it that can unlock it to a quad.

also nice numbers everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Sweet-o!

I'm hoping to bring another 4 threads online Friday and hopefully get my X4 955 running more...uptime recently hasn't been so great


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,876,158
> 
> 
> 
> Notice, CP, that this is the _right_ color green



Okay, okay, you win! 


Great job everyone.  Totally awesometastic numbers lately.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Absolutely amazing numbers, I'm very proud


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

"Proud" falls short!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

1,640,328

Lower, but expected


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 8, 2010)

Still good number's though!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Very much so!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

still great.  Good job everyone.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

1,631,907

Impressive guys!!!


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 9, 2010)

we're getting back up their!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

Slowly but surely.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

1,596,163

Very impressive for a Saturday!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,596,163
> 
> Very impressive for a Saturday!



Good job everyone.

I was about to go post it when I refreshed and saw this.   Thanks.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Honestly very surprised I made it first this late, I was out having fun with a friend of mine & didn't get back until a few minutes ago


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Honestly very surprised I made it first this late, I was out having fun with a friend of mine & didn't get back until a few minutes ago



slacking on the job


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

No.  Having fun.  There's a difference 

And I'm not even Captain here


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 10, 2010)

Great numbers
Also big welcome to magicherbs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> No.  Having fun.  There's a difference
> 
> And I'm not even Captain here



Hey Hey!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Hey!



What?


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 10, 2010)

Ion you do a great job but leave CP his place in this world.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 10, 2010)

CP was probably busy ricing up his car or something.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Ion you do a great job but leave CP his place in this world.



I am by no means going to claim to be as awesome as CP....I mean, hell, CP wears a tie


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 10, 2010)

Lots off us fine men sport a tie.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2010)

if you start to wear a tie, then you really get old, or have a job that is in need of that (banker, for example)
but i admit i like fine clothing from the 50ies-60ies... at least the mens clothing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I am by no means going to claim to be as awesome as CP....I mean, hell, CP wears a tie



You are as awesome as me!  All of you are!  TPU IS AWESOME!



Radical_Edward said:


> CP was probably busy ricing up his car or something.



Hey, don't go there!


----------



## boulard83 (Oct 10, 2010)

I just joined the team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> I just joined the team



Thank you and welcome aboard the greatest team ever. 

Make sure you check out this thread.  It has an intense amount of great links to fun threads and team info.  Not only that but ways to setup your machine or what not.  


WCG Essentials by [ION]


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> I just joined the team



if ya need any help at all just post your question and we'll get on it!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You are as awesome as me!  All of you are!  TPU IS AWESOME!


 


boulard83 said:


> I just joined the team


Awesome!!  Very, very glad to have you!

Definitely check out the link CP listed (same as the one in my sig)


garyinhere said:


> if ya need any help at all just post your question and we'll get on it!



This.  We'll be glad to help @ any point for any reason


----------



## boulard83 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks guyz, if i have any question, ill ask you for sure. 

As for now, my 3 GPU and my I7 worked all night long. Loop is ~10°c delta from room. A lil high for me but i have a second loop incoming ( see sig full new parts are already listed ).

Winter is coming so.... this 700W folding farm gona keep me at a nice temp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Thanks guyz, if i have any question, ill ask you for sure.
> 
> As for now, my 3 GPU and my I7 worked all night long. Loop is ~10°c delta from room. A lil high for me but i have a second loop incoming ( see sig full new parts are already listed ).
> 
> Winter is coming so.... this 700W folding farm gona keep me at a nice temp


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Thanks guyz, if i have any question, ill ask you for sure.
> 
> As for now, my 3 GPU and my I7 worked all night long. Loop is ~10°c delta from room. A lil high for me but i have a second loop incoming ( see sig full new parts are already listed ).
> 
> Winter is coming so.... this 700W folding farm gona keep me at a nice temp



Awesome!

Mind posting a screenshot of BOINC?  And what GPUs do you have?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Mind posting a screenshot of BOINC?  And what GPUs do you have?



ahem, ahem 

_"SLI Asus GTX460 @ 885mhz • MCW80 • GTS450 PhysX @ 965mhz • MCW30"_


----------



## boulard83 (Oct 10, 2010)

Everything is in SIG. 

I7 920 @ 4ghz
SLI GTX460 @ 885mhz
GTS450 @ 965mhz

Everything WCed ( currently on a TFC360 one loop ). Ordered a MCR320 for the CPU loop and the TFC360 gona cool the GPU. 4pump total for safety ( 2 per loop ).

I7 is in the mid 50s and the GPU as in the low 40s.


Edit : I really dont know if its good, but SETI@home give me 1,443 credit for ~9hrs of work for now.  
Edit2: 3105 12hrs seti@home
Also working on WCG.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Aha, didn't see that 

If you just run FAH/WCG, you should be able to get almost 5k PPD daily in WCG (as reported by BOINC, ~35k as reported by the WCG website), and ~25-30k in FAH (3 GPUs)


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> CP was probably busy ricing up his car or something.



Too late. Have you seen how over-lowered it is? I bet he puts Vtec stickers on it next.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Too late. Have you seen how over-lowered it is? I bet he puts Vtec stickers on it next.



next??  Been there done that!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

1,514,853

Let's get those numbers up to at least 1.6mil


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 11, 2010)

If the numbers are down blam me.  Too much beer.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 11, 2010)

^^


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

lol

Not really needed to blame you, my PPD was down from yesterday as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Plus, it's the weekend people  Let' see what we do tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

True that.  I don't know why weekends are always low, but they are


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 11, 2010)

not even a month ago we were down to lik 1.3 when it wasnt weekend, 

i find those numbers pretty nice now that it is weekend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> True that.  I don't know why weekends are always low, but they are



Even F@H is weird over the weekend


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Even F@H is weird over the weekend



Oh?  In what way?  I don't have any issues with it


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> True that.  I don't know why weekends are always low, but they are



a lot of people go out for the weekend or stay home and play pc games


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> a lot of people go out for the weekend or stay home and play pc games



Could be that, but I always thought it was just an issue with WCG


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> lol
> 
> Not really needed to blame you, my PPD was down from yesterday as well



so was mine. I already told why in the other thread.

on weekends i go out most of the time but leave my rig run. this weekend i wasn't so lucky as it didn't run for long after i left


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2010)

My one i7 rig was down Thursday night and part of Friday as I was moving it into a case to make room for my new addition (second i7 rig). Finally got the new i7 up and running last night. Rather disappointed in EK as the new waterblock I bought only had three screws with threads while the fourth was a blank (no threads)
I was/am sooo pissed. I will check Home Depot and Lowes today after work to see if I can find a match. Anyways, I installed the trusty 'ol Noctua NH-D14 and she is running on the Asus Sabertooth MB at 3.8 GHZ on 1.24 volts. Temps are staying in the mid-to-low 50's
Will post some pics later/
Either way - have two i7 920's crunching again  It is no were near the five I used to have, but two will do for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Oh?  In what way?  I don't have any issues with it



If I'm not mistaken there's a update on Sunday I believe where some stats are not available or something.  It was posted over at the F@H thread not long ago.  Can't recall it now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so was mine. I already told why in the other thread.
> 
> on weekends i go out most of the time but leave my rig run. this weekend i wasn't so lucky as it didn't run for long after i left


I only go out occasionally on the weekends, and when I do my rig is usually off.  But when I leave it on, I TV into it occasionally to make sure that everything is working right 


Chicken Patty said:


> If I'm not mistaken there's a update on Sunday I believe where some stats are not available or something.  It was posted over at the F@H thread not long ago.  Can't recall it now.


Aha, that would make sense


HammerON said:


> My one i7 rig was down Thursday night and part of Friday as I was moving it into a case to make room for my new addition (second i7 rig). Finally got the new i7 up and running last night. Rather disappointed in EK as the new waterblock I bought only had three screws with threads while the fourth was a blank (no threads)
> I was/am sooo pissed. I will check Home Depot and Lowes today after work to see if I can find a match. Anyways, I installed the trusty 'ol Noctua NH-D14 and she is running on the Asus Sabertooth MB at 3.8 GHZ on 1.24 volts. Temps are staying in the mid-to-low 50's
> Will post some pics later/
> Either way - have two i7 920's crunching again  It is no were near the five I used to have, but two will do for now



2 i7s is still very impressive  

With my H50 overnight I can get into the upper 50s on my i7 860 @ 3,8ghz (1,31v), but during the day it's in the mid 60s.  Not bad IMO.

Shame that the EK WB came DOA


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2010)

You would think that spending close to a $100.00 for a waterblock (including shipping) that you would not have these issues. Hopefully it will be an easy fix as I would like to see what the block can do...
Temps are cool also because it the weather is cooling down fast up here in Alaska


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)

mjmike, we need to drink sometime. (If you are ever in my area, or I in yours, that is.)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> You would think that spending close to a $100.00 for a waterblock (including shipping) that you would not have these issues. Hopefully it will be an easy fix as I would like to see what the block can do...
> Temps are cool also because it the weather is cooling down fast up here in Alaska



Forgot you were in Alaska...yep, that would help 

And that's an expensive WB, seems inexcusable to have issues @ that price.  I'm sure it's a great WB, but that's almost 50% more than I paid for the H50, and it's a complete setup


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

1,607,596

Nice guys!


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 12, 2010)

hells yea!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Back to 1.6   Good job fellas.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Sure thing


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

1,620,069


Nice guys!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

Great job everyone. 

I bumped up my X6 to 3.8 GHz fellas, since I put it in the new case things got much cooler so I gave it a shot and see how it behaves now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome 

Overclocking is definitely worth it IMO, both for dedicated crunchers & main rigs.

Now update your sig


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 13, 2010)

nice 1 CP

i bumbed up to 4ghz again, i thought i already did it the other day, guess i was wrong


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know how much longer I'll keep it at this though, running at 55ºc, in the day it'll surely get hotter.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe go for 3.6Ghz?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

55c seems OK enough, that's what I ran my X4 at on the Xiggy cooler.

But your decision, and it will be cooling off soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 55c seems OK enough, that's what I ran my X4 at on the Xiggy cooler.
> 
> But your decision, and it will be cooling off soon



3.6 GHz is at 53ºc, and a few degrees for during the day and I'll be alright.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool 

Are you going to OC the X2 as well?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

Ummm probably when I have some time.  The X6 I already had the overclock saved, just bumped the voltage and clocks down a bit and that's it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool 

You should just be able to set the voltage to ~1.4v, and then up the base clock until you get ~3.6ghz.  For a small OC, AMD's new CPUs are very good & easy to OC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

I keep it passive though . So gotta be careful.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Passive? 

That's one cool running chip!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 13, 2010)

dont you have any fan you can put on it? i mean even a 92mm would make a huge difference


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 13, 2010)

CP that X2 is a decent cruncher. 3.5ghz@1.35v (YMMV) 24hr LinX stable and was cooled with a Xiggy s1283 with a 800rpm 120mm fan. Most i saw temps was 35c


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

That's pretty good 

I assume it got right at ~1k PPD?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's pretty good
> 
> I assume it got right at ~1k PPD?



I don't remember for sure but i think i got high 800's and sometimes would peak alittle over 1k ppd


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

That's not bad at all, the C2Q w/ normal use only does ~1.4k


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's not bad at all, the C2Q w/ normal use only does ~1.4k



keep in mind that is being a dedicated cruncher running windows xp 64bit that has been stripped down to the bare minimum.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Aha, didn't realize you had done all of that 

I have a specifically-customized XP x64 ISO that I use for dedicated rigs.  Lean, mean, and seems to give the best performance for BOINC (although, Windows Server also works well)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Aha, didn't realize you had done all of that
> 
> I have a specifically-customized XP x64 ISO that I use for dedicated rigs.  Lean, mean, and seems to give the best performance for BOINC (although, Windows Server also works well)



i have found that custom installs are best for performance and seem to have less problems(like crashing/BSOD,etc) I have a CD of xp x64 that i have basically everything removed and after i install it i just add whatever i need to get the task done.(most of the time all i have to do is install a driver or 2 and WCG and setup the network) 

I did alittle testing one time when i had multiple rigs and i found that the installs that had the minimum really did have less problems and slightly better PPD.

So for all of you crunchers that have dedicated rigs you may want to consider using a stripped down OS.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

I must say I like to use Windows Server, I have a couple copies I got for free, and they already have most things removed, and are even more stripped down than the XP install I use.  It can make for a fine desktop OS, but IMO it makes for a quite good OS for a, well, server, or dedicated WCG rig.

All I typically do with it is set up WiFi, install BOINC, and call it ready to go


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I must say I like to use Windows Server, I have a couple copies I got for free, and they already have most things removed, and are even more stripped down than the XP install I use.  It can make for a fine desktop OS, but IMO it makes for a quite good OS for a, well, server, or dedicated WCG rig.
> 
> All I typically do with it is set up WiFi, install BOINC, and call it ready to go


I may have to consider using windows server for a build just to try it out,but i'm not sure that i want to stray away from the ol'leliable XP that i have been using. 

on another note onedub sent the ram out but i have yet heard anything from BLK on the CPU  
I know he said it would be next week(that would be this week) before he could send it out but the sooner i get another cruncher running the better.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Definitely, the more the merrier 

Normally I probably wouldn't try WinServ, but at the time I had run out of XP licenses, and I was able to *legally* get WinServ, so I decided to give that a shot


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely, the more the merrier
> 
> Normally I probably wouldn't try WinServ, but at the time I had run out of XP licenses, and I was able to *legally* get WinServ, so I decided to give that a shot



i was going to see if i could track down a legal copy of server but in that case i think i will stick with XP x64


----------



## KieX (Oct 13, 2010)

You can try Windows Sever 2008 Standard for free for up to 240 days:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...dcsjwb9vb00000c932fd0rjc7_5p3t&displaylang=en

You will need to read the instructions on bottom of page to get 240days. After 240days you will.. err.. get a black desktop background.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 13, 2010)

KieX said:


> You can try Windows Sever 2008 Standard for free for up to 240 days:
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...dcsjwb9vb00000c932fd0rjc7_5p3t&displaylang=en
> 
> You will need to read the instructions on bottom of page to get 240days. After 240days you will.. err.. get a black desktop background.



thanks for the link i will look into it in alittle while.  when i get my other rig up i maybe giving it a try. If i don't like it then i can always reinstall XP x64 as i won't have any info i don't want to lose


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, after 240 days it still works fine, just it says that it's not genuine.  Like I care


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

This X2 has peaked 1k before, normally does around 800ppd.

Passively it runs 30ºc at default voltages/clocks.  I don't think I have any other fan.  I can pull one from the CM case, but it kinda needs as much airflow as possible.  Things get heated in there with everything under load.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm amazed that it runs 30c full load w/ no fan!

I'll see what fans I have CP, I think I have a 40mm somewhere if you really want it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2010)

CP what you need is a nice low speed fan for it. If it is doing that good passive then with a low speed fan on it and overclocked would still give some good temps I'm willing to say under 40c


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Maybe even below that, depending on how far he pushed it 

I could see ~30c @ 3.4ghz being possible w/ even a low-RPM fan


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Maybe even below that, depending on how far he pushed it
> 
> I could see ~30c @ 3.4ghz being possible w/ even a low-RPM fan



i could see you being right but i based mine on if he was to run it at 3.6ghz@1.38v and i also set it alittle higher. I don't think i ever saw that CPU hit 45c even during the 4+ghz suicide clocks. But i have seen the CPU at 9c(Water cooling+low room temp+ice=amazing temps)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

But doesn't he have some huge HSF on it?

Once it gets down to ~30-40F here, I'm going to take my laptop outside, remote into it, and see what I can do in regards to temps.

Or maybe just put it in the freezer.  That's an idea


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> But doesn't he have some huge HSF on it?
> 
> Once it gets down to ~30-40F here, I'm going to take my laptop outside, remote into it, and see what I can do in regards to temps.
> 
> Or maybe just put it in the freezer.  That's an idea



yes he has a big heatsink on it (the mega i think) i was using a xiggy s1283 with mine so i'm sure his temps will be better then mine.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah I'm pretty sure that's what he has


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

1,291,151

Not sure what happened here :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm not going to sugar coat anything because i don't want to try and cover up the facts.
That number is just down right shit!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah 

XS's points were down a good 2 million today as well....so I'm guessing it's not just us


----------



## msgclb (Oct 14, 2010)

I have this in the Messages tab.

'Message from server: Project is temporarily shut down for maintenance.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 14, 2010)

yup looks like its down, the why you que 2-3 days of WU


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Aha, that would make sense.  My C2D and i7 haven't uploaded anything in hours


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

WCG was down, they posted it on Facebook


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Wait...really?  Didn't see that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Aha, thanks 

Glad I have large work buffers


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> WCG was down, they posted it on Facebook



 its still down for me, i have like 23 wu's across 3 systems just sitting there staring at me, worst part is my 2 940 systems cant connect for more work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

Down for me too!  Still got work to crunch though


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

My C2D is probably closest to running out of work...I have at least another 36 hours of solid crunching on the i7 before I have to worry about anything.  C2D probably only has 10-12 hours left before it'll need more WUs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My C2D is probably closest to running out of work...I have at least another 36 hours of solid crunching on the i7 before I have to worry about anything.  C2D probably only has 10-12 hours left before it'll need more WUs



I'm good on both of my rigs for now, thank god.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 14, 2010)

Well guys Cruncher C died on my friends......its not really worth fixing as him and his wife have matching Asus G71 lappys.  I may try to salvage it myself if/when they decide to junk it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

Keep us posted, hopefully you can.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Well guys Cruncher C died on my friends......its not really worth fixing as him and his wife have matching Asus G71 lappys.  I may try to salvage it myself if/when they decide to junk it.



Well that's a shame..do you know what's wrong with it?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

Due to the issues with WCG today, we got all of
47,515
points. A new low for us?  

Should be far better tomorrow now that the issue seems to be fixed


----------



## HammerON (Oct 15, 2010)

Hope they get this shit fixed soon:shadedshu
All of the poor puppies


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Due to the issues with WCG today, we got all of
> 47,515
> points. A new low for us?
> 
> Should be far better tomorrow now that the issue seems to be fixed



has it ever been that low?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't think so 

An accomplishment


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

2,507,942


AMAZING GUYS!!!!!



Cookies for all


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2010)

what happened


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Very few points yesterday (server issue) = lots of WUs uploaded and validated today


----------



## Nick259 (Oct 16, 2010)

Mhmmmm those cookies look nice


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Can't beat cookies at a party


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Can't beat cookies at a party



cookies in meh belleh > cookies at a party


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

lol.

But you can't have cookies on your belleh without some at the party to start with


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> lol.
> 
> But you can't have cookies on your belleh without some at the party to start with



true that. I didn't think about that too well.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

I doubt that today will be quite so legendary, but 1 day like that just makes me so excited


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

i agree but it still shouldn't be back to normal yet I'm sure they are still trying to play catchup


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

True, we very well could have some ~1.8mil days....I guess we'll see


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

1,692,540

Still impressive guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

825,058

Not really sure what happened here :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 18, 2010)

problems again?


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 825,058
> 
> Not really sure what happened here :shadedshu



wow that's low


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 18, 2010)

im guessing problems again, our badges was gone earlier, and are still,


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm guessing so, my numbers for the day were way down, and no one has badges.  Hopefully they'll have it fixed by tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah this weekend was horrible as far as updating and stuff.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

They fixed it, so here are yesterday's numbers:
1,569,073

A bit low, but not bad I guess


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Much better.  Not bad for a weekend


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Not at all, rather better than the numbers from last night


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah I almost passed out when I saw that


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

And unlike the ~47k day, it wasn't sorta cool because it was soo bad 

I knew that it would be down by the time that I got to my user CP, my points for the day were still terrible


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah you don't see five digits up on these type of posts that much, that's mike when we first started.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, I've had 1 day with 6 figures I think....so 5 figures for the team would be really sad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Indeed.  Thanks god it was a fluke


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

And we got like 2.5mil the day after....that mostly made up for it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, I ain't complaining then.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

1,650,642

Very nice everyone!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 19, 2010)

very nice indeed 

and gratz witht the promo, 2nd in command now


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks 

CP said I know more about WCG than he does...I don't believe that, but I sure feel that I am in a position to help the team grow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks
> 
> CP said I know more about WCG than he does...I don't believe that, but I sure feel that I am in a position to help the team grow



I believe you do from a technical stand point at least.  You are always there, and at your age you truly fascinate me bro.  You are super smart and well dedicated towards the team, just what we need.  Unfortunately one person has their ups and downs, right now I don't spend as much time doing stuff on here as I wish, so it's always good to have someone you can count on to help out and back you up.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Why thank you 

I am very passionate about DC (WCG and FAH in particular), so I have spent significant time learning basically all that I can about them.

As such, I'm in a great position to help people, and whenever I have time, I do my best to do so


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

You've done well bro! 

BTW we got our badges back.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

See W1zz's thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Posting from the phone dude, trying my best to catch up.  Got a linky?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

You found it 

My numbers should be decent today, more WUs have started to get validated from the Core Duo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah I did, thanks though.   Let's see what you can pump out today.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

1,715,363

We're doing great!!!


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 20, 2010)

i will try to do wcg when im not using my computer


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

That looks good!

You can do it even when you are using your computer, I don't even suspend it for gaming


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 20, 2010)

just left in on all night and was surprised at how little the max temp was


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

That's amazing!  The C2Q I had running crunched @ 50c, and my i7 is ~65-70c @ 3.8ghz crunching


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

1,691,468

Hell yeah!!


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 21, 2010)

We're doing GOOD!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

We sure are, I'm proud of you all!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 21, 2010)

one question ION,can you estimate, what PPD an E2140 would give at about 2.3 ghz?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Sure thing:  I'd say ~650-700.  I can get 750 PPD on a C2D @ 2.4ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Good job everyone, seems like all of the sudden 1.6 is too easy


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 21, 2010)

I can't wait to get over 2 Mil again, I miss those days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I can't wait to get over 2 Mil again, I miss those days.



Sure thing, I miss them too!


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 21, 2010)

if i had the money i would have at least 20 Hexa cores running everyday  BUT good job 1.6


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Should I just make it blue if it's over 1.7mil?

20 hex-cores would be amazing, I'd love that!  ~150k PPD (BOINC)...so that would be nearly 1mil to our daily numbers!


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Should I just make it blue if it's over 1.7mil?
> 
> 20 hex-cores would be amazing, I'd love that!  ~150k PPD (BOINC)...so that would be nearly 1mil to our daily numbers!



let me see if i can go win the lotto and if i ever do i will get 20 of that times fastest proc Hopefully we can get over 1.7 tomorrow i think that is when my stuff will be sent in sense this will be my 2nd day


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

IMO, 1.7mil daily is perfectly obtainable for us


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

If we push just a tad more, we can do it easily daily, or at least most days.

Right now I am working on my clocks for my X6, so far I'm up to 3.3 GHz with no voltage increase and stable.  Just trying to keep temps in check you know.  I can't swap coolers right now as I have no time at all during week days.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

That's totally understandable 

I don't think it's unreasonable to assume that I'll be able to account for an extra 10% of the needed increase...maybe a bit more


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

1,645,120

Still not bad guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Very good numbers everyone, keep up the great work.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep....and mine should be going up soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yep....and mine should be going up soon



Saw that other post you made, that's awesome news.  Excited to see what it can do 24/7 all day everyday


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

As am I 

I figure ~4.5k for WCG, then ~14-22k for FAH (~20-28k w/ the GTS250, which I'd probably be adding next weekend).

And then maybe I'd do FAH SMP/bigadv 1 week a month


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> As am I
> 
> I figure ~4.5k for WCG, then ~14-22k for FAH (~20-28k w/ the GTS250, which I'd probably be adding next weekend).
> 
> And then maybe I'd do FAH SMP/bigadv 1 week a month



That sounds good.  But would a single GTS250 get 20-28k?  Or am I missing something here.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

20-28k on all 3 GPUs (GTS250, GTX260, GTS450) depending on the WU mix.  GTS250 gets 6-7k


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sure thing:  I'd say ~650-700.  I can get 750 PPD on a C2D @ 2.4ghz



it seems that the score is between 650 and 900... one day after the boinc server crash, it got about 1300 points...(there were probably many WUs granted their points for at the same moment) is that still normal or unnormally high? i have seen that most results (90%) seem to get more points than that were estimated for them, but only on this single cruncher


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it seems that the score is between 650 and 900... one day after the boinc server crash, it got about 1300 points...(there were probably many WUs granted their points for at the same moment) is that still normal or unnormally high? i have seen that most results (90%) seem to get more points than that were estimated for them, but only on this single cruncher



1300 is reasonable, I got ~8k the day after on my i7

900 seems to me that it would be higher than it should be getting, but 650-750 is perfectly believable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 20-28k on all 3 GPUs (GTS250, GTX260, GTS450) depending on the WU mix.  GTS250 gets 6-7k



I was about to say, I'm ditching both of my cards.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1300 is reasonable, I got ~8k the day after on my i7
> 
> 900 seems to me that it would be higher than it should be getting, but 650-750 is perfectly believable



i somehow believe that boinc miscalculates the scores for the scores... all tools show the proc running 2.1 ghz, but indeed its running 2.3 using clockgen... 
only CPU-Z shows the real clocks. my guess was, the the combination of BSEL Mod and Clockgen somehow tricked the score algorithm of boinc, making it think a slower proc would have made more work... 
the difference of 200 mhz seems to be not much, not so much that extreme results would be generated...
but maybe enough to push the score up 10%? i think so...
i will keep an eye on that, if the next BSEL works, and i again use clockgen for one step up, (the prog is kinda semi-working... only one higher notch is working, due to the crappy clockgenerator on the board (OEM Acer Board)) and the Score is again unusually higher, well then i think there is a cheating hole in boinc


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was about to say, I'm ditching both of my cards.


Hell yeah..that would be quite a bargain for ~$75 each.  But it's just an older G92, so, alas, no 20k+ PPD from it 


Velvet Wafer said:


> i somehow believe that boinc miscalculates the scores for the scores... all tools show the proc running 2.1 ghz, but indeed its running 2.3 using clockgen...
> only CPU-Z shows the real clocks. my guess was, the the combination of BSEL Mod and Clockgen somehow tricked the score algorithm of boinc, making it think a slower proc would have made more work...
> the difference of 200 mhz seems to be not much, not so much that extreme results would be generated...
> but maybe enough to push the score up 10%? i think so...
> i will keep an eye on that, if the next BSEL works, and i again use clockgen for one step up, (the prog is kinda semi-working... only one higher notch is working, due to the crappy clockgenerator on the board (OEM Acer Board)) and the Score is again unusually higher, well then i think there is a cheating hole in boinc



That's definitely very strange indeed...but it seems like it's working out in your favor 

I've never head _any_ luck with Clockgen or any software CPU OCers, I'm glad it's working for you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I seriously might look into some 450's though.  Got something up my sleeve, buahahahaha


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

I can't wait to see it...w/ my 3rd GPU, I think I'll consistently be able to make it on your threat list as-is  

This probably means no more GPUs for me for a while (the i7 rig will be full w/ 3 cards), although when the time comes, I might buy the PhII X4 a GT430, I've heard they can get ~10k on the 9xx PT WUs, all for ~60w!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I got something for you if that happens


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

If I get on your threat list consistently?  I figure the ~20-28k should be enough considering you've been doing ~18k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Like I said, i got something for you once you do.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm interested in seeing what


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Become a threat and you will.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Already a threat 

Just wait, I'll be more of one


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Hell yeah..that would be quite a bargain for ~$75 each.  But it's just an older G92, so, alas, no 20k+ PPD from it
> 
> 
> That's definitely very strange indeed...but it seems like it's working out in your favor
> ...



clockgen is not very difficult to use, sadly it does not know all the clock generators, and sometimes the generators are crappy, and can only do so large steps, that this step already would result in instability. Clockgen works nearly always tho, you just have to look at your board to find what generator IC you have


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

I've only ever tried it on laptops....that could be why it didn't work for me  

Only thing it ever did for me was BSOD the computer or cause a hard lockup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Really I haven't checked my threats list recently, I must now!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

lol...good thinking


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Sucker!  I'll make sure to erase you from it if you are


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

k.  I'd like to see you try.  I'm beefing up my output in WCG *&* FAH


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

In WCG you got me, no competition there.   We'll see about f@h


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

You just need another X6 bro  

Then we might be even.

In FAH, a nice challenge would be nice, but I'll be searching for a GPU for the X4 as soon as I can get a real PSU for it (IIRC now it's on a 300w)...I'd like to have at least 7k from it...so maybe 35k on everything w/ good WUs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

That'll be a different story, remember our little threat ordeal is without me purchasing any cards.  I got two cards inactive that can crunch.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

And this is w/ me on just 2 cards 

I deffo have the GTS250 coming, maybe the 9600GT as well, then a GT430 or maybe a used G92-based card for the PhII X4 as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Well you said with three cards you should have that total, I have 2.  Regardless, bring it on, the 
Ore we push the more the team benefits but not our wallets


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't have a wallet...that had to go long ago 

What 2 cards will you have?  I think you'd need a pair of GTX460s to do that level PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I have what's in my specs, I can add two 
Ore though that I have.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

So are you just folding on the GTX295 and 8800GS?  Or HD5870 as well?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

The ATI is inactive.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

CP, I am disappoint :shadedshu

Another ~500 PPD added to the cause (AMD X2)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Waiting on you to become a threat


----------



## ERazer (Oct 22, 2010)

cp got something up his sleeves his keeping up with me 

edit: hmm rig 1 seems to be down, gonna check when i get home


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

This is getting interesting.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, I should be getting the 3rd GPU going next week...until then, I guess I can't be too much of a threat 

In WCG that's a different matter methinks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Not for long though. I don't go down that easily!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Good 

2 X6s could be enough to keep me off...but then again, it might not.  I hope to ramp up my production continually


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Who said it's going to be two X6's?  Unless you meant in one rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, you said that you were going to upgrade your X2 to an X6, which would probably mean you'd have 2 X6s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Having 2nd thoughts


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

What would these second thoughts entail?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I7 rig to replace that one.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

That would be cool as well 

Then we'd still probably be about tied for PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah but that's not counting my next build. Buahahahahah.   I'll see what I do.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Maybe we should try to recruit one of Fits' SR-2 rigs for WCG....maybe he'd spare one from FAH


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Perhaps...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Considering he _started_ this team, it seems reasonable 

And that could be 50k+ WCG


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll speak to him today and see what he thinks.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Sounds good, keep us posted


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 22, 2010)

well, im interested too. wonders can happen!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

1,565,018

I'm feeling blue................


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 23, 2010)

it'll be ok Ion... lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 23, 2010)

i just started up my i7 ,what an i7 get @ 4.2ghz?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> i just started up my i7 ,what an i7 get @ 4.2ghz?



~5k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

Meh, not so bad of a day though. Good job guys


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Not bad at all, and we should be going up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not bad at all, and we should be going up



I think we will, there's always off days, what can you say?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

True...and it's a Friday, so maybe we're suffering from the weekend bug?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> True...and it's a Friday, so maybe we're suffering from the weekend bug?



This weekend bug seems to expand more everyday.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Well it's just a theory 

It could be that it's just not one of our best rigs, my i7 setup was off several hours today (parents again :shadedshu)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Well, it was only ~3 hours, and starting tomorrow, I shouldn't have to worry about that for the next ~4-5 months


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, it was only ~3 hours, and starting tomorrow, I shouldn't have to worry about that for the next ~4-5 months



At the rate the i7 goes though, three hours it can do some crunching!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

True...that's about 12 hours on the C2D.  Normally though, I'd be having ~10 hours of downtime a day, and after tomorrow I won't, so I think things are going to get better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> True...that's about 12 hours on the C2D.  Normally though, I'd be having ~10 hours of downtime a day, and after tomorrow I won't, so I think things are going to get better



on the F@H and the WCG side things are looking much brighter.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Indeed, I already have an entire page of WUs from the systems I set up yesterday pending validation 

And about a page already validated


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed, I already have an entire page of WUs from the systems I set up yesterday pending validation
> 
> And about a page already validated



That can only mean one thing...





...POINTS!   Well, and of course contribution towards a cure.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Yep, they seem to be doing pretty well, the AMD X2 not so hot, but the 2.53ghz one should do ~750-800 PPD over the weekends when not in use


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, they seem to be doing pretty well, the AMD X2 not so hot, but the 2.53ghz one should do ~750-800 PPD over the weekends when not in use



I love how cool my Athlon II X2 runs.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

I meant not so hot points wise 

This one's in a Dell, so it's probably running far warmer than yours.  All of the rigs I have going @ work are Dells...hell, all of the university-provided computers are Dells


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I meant not so hot points wise
> 
> This one's in a Dell, so it's probably running far warmer than yours.  All of the rigs I have going @ work are Dells...hell, all of the university-provided computers are Dells



No I know, I just stated mines because it came to mind and I am truly impressed it runs at 30-32ºc on a passive cooler!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

That's quite impressive...w/ no fans on my H50 @ stock on the X4 955 I was at like 60c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's quite impressive...w/ no fans on my H50 @ stock on the X4 955 I was at like 60c





Yeah it is incredible. I guess the open tech station helps it, but it still impresses me.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Quite...is the rig that you have your folding GPUs in as well?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Quite...is the rig that you have your folding GPUs in as well?



Yes, the 295 and the 8800GS


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Well I would think that the ~250w in GPUs would heat it up a lot...I guess no 

Even more impressive!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well I would think that the ~250w in GPUs would heat it up a lot...I guess no
> 
> Even more impressive!



You stand by the rig and the heat hits you.  That little area gets really hot


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah....at one point, I had a GTS250, GTX260, and a 9600GT in my system along w/ an i7 @ 3.9ghz.  I'd guess from-the-wall draw was ~500w...it sure made my room hot :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah....at one point, I had a GTS250, GTX260, and a 9600GT in my system along w/ an i7 @ 3.9ghz.  I'd guess from-the-wall draw was ~500w...it sure made my room hot :shadedshu



Damn, it's pretty hot now with what is in my sig, I imagine adding another rig


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

I can see that...I had 3 rigs in my room all going full bore (i7 + GTX260, PhII + 8800, DP Pent4HT Xeon).....very loud and very hot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I can see that...I had 3 rigs in my room all going full bore (i7 + GTX260, PhII + 8800, DP Pent4HT Xeon).....very loud and very hot



I at one point had three rigs, not for very long though.  If everything goes right, I'll have the following next year:

Phenom II X6
Phenom II X6(upgrade for the AII x2)
Server rig (can't disclose plans just yet )

All the rigs except my main one will have folding cards distributed among them.   At this point it'll be very hot 

On the other hand, I am up from 3.2 < 3.4 GHz on the X6 undervolted!    up time has now been 12 hours because I restarted last night when my 3rd monitor gave me a error while playing crysis, something to do with the adapter.  It's been fine after that.  Before that it had been up 18 hours.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 24, 2010)

You can blame me for the numbers today if you like.  I went on a cleaning hunt for dust bunny's.  So every rig lost time then I had to keep them off when I clean the dust from the room.  Next thing I Know main rig needs major help.  That was my fault with the new drivers but still 14 hours down time.

Still:  I just checked and I'm number two WTF?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

Probably due to results still validating from previous days


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 24, 2010)

That is not good for us in the next few days.
ION Can you tell me why most of my big crunchers get high priority WU's and drop the ones they worked on?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I at one point had three rigs, not for very long though.  If everything goes right, I'll have the following next year:
> 
> Phenom II X6
> Phenom II X6(upgrade for the AII x2)
> ...



how is his for up time? last restart was when i set it to 3.8ghz from 3.5ghz


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm going to hate myself in 22 days.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I'm going to hate myself in 22 days.



the answer maybe right in front of my face but i have to ask, why?


----------



## KieX (Oct 24, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> That is not good for us in the next few days.
> ION Can you tell me why most of my big crunchers get high priority WU's and drop the ones they worked on?



Have a look at the Report Deadline colum on advanced view. If you have a work queue for a few days it might be that it was last in the queue but has a nearer deadline, so BOINC gives it priority to complete on time. It should resume the other ones right after though.



p_o_s_pc said:


> how is his for up time? last restart was when i set it to 3.8ghz from 3.5ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101023/up time.png



Nice up-time. My dedicated one shows 13days  Really should update the drivers though so it'll be back at 0:00 straight after.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how is his for up time? last restart was when i set it to 3.8ghz from 3.5ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101023/up time.png



TBH?  Unimpressive 

How's _this_:





My dedicated WCG box, it's a PentM so it may not be much, but it's quiet & uses almost power.  Hasn't been rebooted since I installed Ubuntu 27 days 6 hours ago  

No plans to reboot it any time this year either


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> TBH?  Unimpressive
> 
> How's _this_:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101023/uptime_triton.png
> ...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

lol...wut? 


Anyways, the numbers 
1,496,796

Typical weekend fare


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 24, 2010)

We Will do Better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> We Will do Better.



It's the weekend taking it's toll.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmm...maybe I should update my main rig to crunch 24/7 on the weekend...well, maybe 20 hours 

Let's keep up the good work!


----------



## energylove (Oct 24, 2010)

wow good job, I will do like that


----------



## HammerON (Oct 24, 2010)

Came home tonight and found one of my i7 920's "frozen". Had a descent score yesterday but not today
Got her fixed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

energylove said:


> wow good job, I will do like that



WTF?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

my i7 wont post when overclocked anymore  
i will try again later on to get shit working  new build maybe closer then first planed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my i7 wont post when overclocked anymore
> i will try again later on to get shit working  new build maybe closer then first planed.



 What do you think happened to it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What do you think happened to it?



no clue. I had to restart it and it refused to post at all so i cleared the CMOS and still wouldn't post. let it sit for awhile and started fine at stock but refuses to post at all at overclocked speeds(even 3ghz)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no clue. I had to restart it and it refused to post at all so i cleared the CMOS and still wouldn't post. let it sit for awhile and started fine at stock but refuses to post at all at overclocked speeds(even 3ghz)



I try to start by the easiest to check.  MEMTEST!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I try to start by the easiest to check.  MEMTEST!



its rock solid at stock speeds. So i don't know what would cause it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its rock solid at stock speeds. So i don't know what would cause it.



Try reseating the RAM or something.  That did it for me once on my i7.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Try reseating the RAM or something.  That did it for me once on my i7.



i think i will do that. I will pull ram and cpu and try that. I need to clean the heatsink anyways so will pull it off and take it out to the air compressor


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think i will do that. I will pull ram and cpu and try that. I need to clean the heatsink anyways so will pull it off and take it out to the air compressor



Good, make sure it's not too tight neither.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> We Will do Better.


That's the spirit! 


f22a4bandit said:


> Hmmm...maybe I should update my main rig to crunch 24/7 on the weekend...well, maybe 20 hours
> 
> Let's keep up the good work!


Please  


HammerON said:


> Came home tonight and found one of my i7 920's "frozen". Had a descent score yesterday but not today
> Got her fixed


Was it OCed too far you think?


p_o_s_pc said:


> my i7 wont post when overclocked anymore
> i will try again later on to get shit working  new build maybe closer then first planed.


Ooh, that sucks 

Best of luck getting it working...I can't imagine why that's happening


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

i have had the same problem before. last time i had it was when i first built the rig. Last time it was caused by using a IDE DVD-RW. This time it was from having my External USB drive on.  seems that the bios is alittle flakey to me 
but here is the good news


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

That's definitely good news 

But why no WU buffer?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's definitely good news
> 
> But why no WU buffer?



i have a 5 day buffer. But i have it to show active task only.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh...that makes sense 

Crunch on, I'm glad you have it resolved


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Oh...that makes sense
> 
> Crunch on, I'm glad you have it resolved



thanks. 
what would you guys consider a max safe temp for 24/7 crunching?


----------



## KieX (Oct 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks.
> what would you guys consider a max safe temp for 24/7 crunching?



I had my 920 rock solid 4.0GHz @1.32v about 85C throughout all summer. Doesn't seem to have affected it at all. I did bring it down to 3.8@1.27v and stays under 70C for the most part. From my experience I'd say your temps are fine.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> I had my 920 rock solid 4.0GHz @1.32v about 85C throughout all summer. Doesn't seem to have affected it at all. I did bring it down to 3.8@1.27v and stays under 70C for the most part. From my experience I'd say your temps are fine.



thanks. I think i am going to see if i can bring the voltage down alittle. I just loaded up a profile i had saved in the bios from when i was on water(55-60c at same settings)


----------



## Bow (Oct 24, 2010)

I Crunch and Fold about 22-24 hrs a day.  Only stop to do a little gaming


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

@p_o_s:  I get nervous when my chip gets over 75c

@Bow:  Awesome!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Was it OCed too far you think?



I have had it at 3.8 GHz for over a year, so I don't think so. The temps stay around 58-60 degress celcius. I will just have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmm....that's strange then.  GL w/ it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/24/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,524,120*

Not that bad for a weekend.   Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

Not bad at all, good job everyone!


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 25, 2010)

woot


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

A line in that direction is always good!  Great job bro


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 25, 2010)

Watch out guys....Computing for clean water has run out of WU...just found that in my WCG Client message window.highlighted in red...Make sure u have selected "Opt me in for other projects if there are no WU" option on the WCG main page.

I opted for another project just to be sure.

Idle puppies are the last thing we want!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

Strange....I got some just a few minutes ago.  I guess I always still have HCC selected if there are no more C4CWs for now


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

1,527,685

Better indeed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,527,685
> 
> Better indeed



Lower than I would like, still not bad though.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

And it's undeniably better


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

1,503,547

Not the direction we need to be going  :shadedshu


----------



## twilyth (Oct 27, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Watch out guys....Computing for clean water has run out of WU...just found that in my WCG Client message window.highlighted in red...Make sure u have selected "Opt me in for other projects if there are no WU" option on the WCG main page.
> 
> I opted for another project just to be sure.
> 
> Idle puppies are the last thing we want!!



Damn.  When do you get a sapphire badge?  3 years of computing time?  I still need about 100 more days.

Very important warning DS - thanks.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

2 years


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

Updates today were really bad, the whole day we had 0 points, maybe explaining why numbers are low.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah...I have no idea TBH what happened...and my i7's been unable to send work 

Too tired to deal with that now, will investigate after school


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah...I have no idea TBH what happened...and my i7's been unable to send work
> 
> Too tired to deal with that now, will investigate after school



It happens, the day is too short at times bro.  get it sorted out tomorrow when you are most likely better rested.  I'm going full bore so don't worry about me.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 27, 2010)

my internet is down and i have run out of of things to crunch  is there a way so it will download more at a time.?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Advanced->Preferences->Network Usage-> Additional Work buffer ___ days.  I set it to 3 days on my rigs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/27/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,584,965*

At least we are going back up and darn close to 1.6 million.   Good job everyone.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 28, 2010)

getting better at least!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

Too late again  

Nice job everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Too late again
> 
> Nice job everyone



It's all good bro, I'm here.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 28, 2010)

woot my internet is working now isp upgrading equipment  and my rig is back up and running!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

1,524,906

A bit down, but it should be going up nicely soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,524,906
> 
> A bit down, but it should be going up nicely soon



Still not that bad, higher than what we were doing a month or two ago.  Oh, and I'm sure numbers will go up soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

1,580,644

 

Methinks this is mostly due to my farm now in effect


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,580,644
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks this is mostly due to my farm now in effect



Probably 

Good job everyone, let's see that 1.6 million soon


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Gotta get my farm up to 100%, then I don't see why not


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Gotta get my farm up to 100%, then I don't see why not



Me neither.  I have a little trade setup that involves in more output for the team.  Not sure if it'll go through so I'll keep you'll posted.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Me neither.  I have a little trade setup that involves in more output for the team.  Not sure if it'll go through so I'll keep you'll posted.



Sounds good, keep us posted 

And if the Macs are all 2ghz Intel Dual Cores as I've been told, that's another 5-6k I could get going Monday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds good, keep us posted
> 
> And if the Macs are all 2ghz Intel Dual Cores as I've been told, that's another 5-6k I could get going Monday


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


>



I still haven't figured out how to do a service install on OS X, that's the one thing standing in my way


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I still haven't figured out how to do a service install on OS X, that's the one thing standing in my way



Good luck with that!  Maybe over at XS or OCN they might have a guide?  I haven't seen one here yet.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good luck with that!  Maybe over at XS or OCN they might have a guide?  I haven't seen one here yet.



That's what I'm going to check, if not, Google 

These spend well over 90% of their time with no one logged in, so a service install is a must


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's what I'm going to check, if not, Google
> 
> These spend well over 90% of their time with no one logged in, so a service install is a must



It's the only way to get it to run then heh?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's the only way to get it to run then heh?



Yeah 

It's pretty easy on Windows, just select "Protected application" or whatever, and it does a service install, but I know basically nothing about OS X.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah
> 
> It's pretty easy on Windows, just select "Protected application" or whatever, and it does a service install, but I know basically nothing about OS X.



at least you know "basically nothing", I know "NOTHING!"


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> at least you know "basically nothing", I know "NOTHING!"



I'd like to know more so I can help friends w/ their issues, one of the reasons I'm probably getting a Macbook.

Maybe I'll experiment around on that first to see what I can do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'd like to know more so I can help friends w/ their issues, one of the reasons I'm probably getting a Macbook.
> 
> Maybe I'll experiment around on that first to see what I can do



I'm just not a OS X fan, at all.  Great and stable OS, I just don't like it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm just not a OS X fan, at all.  Great and stable OS, I just don't like it.



Nor am I, I vastly prefer Linux (Ubuntu in particular).

But quite a few of my relatives have Macs and are constantly messing things up :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nor am I, I vastly prefer Linux (Ubuntu in particular).
> 
> But quite a few of my relatives have Macs and are constantly messing things up :shadedshu



Really, how?  They are supposed to be super stable and that's what I know them for, stability.

I just like the freedom of a PC.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Really, how?  They are supposed to be super stable and that's what I know them for, stability.
> 
> I just like the freedom of a PC.



IDK exactly 

They just change settings and have no idea how they've done so, delete programs by accident, all stupid things, but it takes me longer than I'd like to fix them because I have to re-learn each time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> IDK exactly
> 
> They just change settings and have no idea how they've done so, delete programs by accident, all stupid things, but it takes me longer than I'd like to fix them because I have to re-learn each time



Hmmm, tends to happen to a lot of older folks that are not very knowledgeable about Computers.  I get people who i fix their PC and they call me like two days later saying it won't boot.  Then I go and it's a BIOS setting or some stupid setting.  How the hell did they even get into the BIOS in the first place?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm, tends to happen to a lot of older folks that are not very knowledgeable about Computers.  I get people who i fix their PC and they call me like two days later saying it won't boot.  Then I go and it's a BIOS setting or some stupid setting.  How the hell did they even get into the BIOS in the first place?



It's amazing what people who don't have any idea what they're doing can do :shadedshu

My great grandfather in particular calls me up almost weekly because he's encountered something he doesn't know how to deal with.  I get almost the exact same question at least once a month :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It's amazing what people who don't have any idea what they're doing can do :shadedshu
> 
> My great grandfather in particular calls me up almost weekly because he's encountered something he doesn't know how to deal with.  I get almost the exact same question at least once a month :shadedshu



  it happens bro, got no choice than to deal with it heh?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> it happens bro, got no choice than to deal with it heh?



Pretty much, at least he's always super friendly and polite about it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Pretty much, at least he's always super friendly and polite about it



Yeah, then it's ok I guess you know.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

1,540,375

Really very nice for a Saturday!


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 31, 2010)

im slowly moving up the board i think im around 177 ive got over 26k now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,540,375
> 
> Really very nice for a Saturday!



Not bad at all. , thanks mostly to you.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not bad at all. , thanks mostly to you.



Wouldn't disagree with that, without the points I did, we would have been at 1,408,000 or therebouts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wouldn't disagree with that, without the points I did, we would have been at 1,408,000 or therebouts



Which would have been our typical weekend


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

Exactly 

Today is going to be the last day I'm w/ TPU, I'm going to switch over to XS until Nov8...and I have a suspicion that today isn't going to be so great


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Exactly
> 
> Today is going to be the last day I'm w/ TPU, I'm going to switch over to XS until Nov8...and I have a suspicion that today isn't going to be so great



Damn you!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn you!





I think there's nothing wrong with helping another team for a week....and it's not like I'll be gone forever.  I'll be back to TPU in a week, hopefully w/ a PPD boost


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

1,488,384

This almost exactly mirrors what happened to my points today  :shadedshu


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 1, 2010)

i just got another 965 crunching two days ago so numbers will be going up!!!!
edit: waiting for the cpu cooler to oc it though running stock boo!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I think there's nothing wrong with helping another team for a week....and it's not like I'll be gone forever.  I'll be back to TPU in a week, hopefully w/ a PPD boost



Can't take a joke?  Best of luck to XS and everyone helping   I already explained why I won't join.



garyinhere said:


> i just got another 965 crunching two days ago so numbers will be going up!!!!
> edit: waiting for the cpu cooler to oc it though running stock boo!



Thanks for the addition, what you plan  on clocking it to when you get a cooler for it?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the addition, what you plan on clocking it to when you get a cooler for it?



Hopefully i can get around 4g stable gonna put a cool it vantage a.l.c. on it link:http://www.coolitsystems.com/index.php/en/vantage.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Hopefully i can get around 4g stable gonna put a cool it vantage a.l.c. on it link:http://www.coolitsystems.com/index.php/en/vantage.html



That's the one you got from peet?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 1, 2010)

yea that's the one!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> yea that's the one!



Just saw that video in your previous post, it's got a whole bunch of nice little features man.  Keep us posted on how you like it.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 1, 2010)

I've had the parts for at least 3 or 4 months but didn't finally finish putting everything together until yesterday.  It will be my second 4Ghz (hopefully) X6 1090T.  Interestingly, the mobo came PRE-OVERCLOCKED at about 3.7Ghz (Asus crosshair)!!!

This will be my first quasi-water cooled build with a Corsair Hydro 70 - but that probably doesn't count as a true water-cooled build.

Now I just have to figure out how to use the quirky IOmega KVM I have it hooked up to and we'll be rockin' and rollin'.  Since I kept going back to bed until late this afternoon, today is probably out but tomorrow looks good.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 2, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I've had the parts for at least 3 or 4 months but didn't finally finish putting everything together until yesterday.  It will be my second 4Ghz (hopefully) X6 1090T.  Interestingly, the mobo came PRE-OVERCLOCKED at about 3.7Ghz (Asus crosshair)!!!
> 
> This will be my first quasi-water cooled build with a Corsair Hydro 70 - but that probably doesn't count as a true water-cooled build.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how to use the quirky IOmega KVM I have it hooked up to and we'll be rockin' and rollin'.  Since I kept going back to bed until late this afternoon, today is probably out but tomorrow looks good.



If you can't get your KVM to play nice, just use TightVNC. I use it in full screen mode to control my server.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

1,556,058

Amazing job everyone, all the more so since my farm departed!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 2, 2010)

Moving on up! *insert jefferson's theme song here*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

When I return from XS, I think a consistent 1.7mil is really a possibility


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,556,058
> 
> Amazing job everyone, all the more so since my farm departed!





[Ion] said:


> When I return from XS, I think a consistent 1.7mil is really a possibility



WOW, I think we did fairly well to be honest! Good job everyone, really proud of what all of you have done.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm amazed, it's a very good margin better than what we did on Sun, and that was with 80k less from me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah we would have had one amazing day with your farm on our side.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

Very tempting to set the queue to 5 days, suspend net activity, and then dump 4 days of work all at once.

Might have to do that, but I'm afraid that I'd forget to resume net activity on some of them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

You're still putting in the same work, don't really see the point other than a super high point update.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, I know, but I could probably get a 50k BOINC day if I dumped 4 days of work all at once...it could get us 2mil for that day, which I'd _love_


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah but that'll be equivalent to something like a fake orgasm or something.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah but that'll be equivalent to something like a fake orgasm or something.





We'll see, although just leaving it as-is is tempting, consistent pts are a nice thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Consistency is key!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey the stars kicked in!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

We've had 'em for a day or two, but they're messed up ATM, W1zz is working on it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> Hey the stars kicked in!



Thanks again for the wonderful idea dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/2/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,497,874*

Just under 1.5 million   I was hoping for at least 1.5 million without ION's farm.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

You know what?  I just switched back to TPU.  Something doesn't feel right about not crunching here 

So that's another 100-150k (probably ~130k) PPD coming again starting tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You know what?  I just switched back to TPU.  Something doesn't feel right about not crunching here
> 
> So that's another 100-150k (probably ~130k) PPD coming again starting tomorrow
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/wcgtpu.png



  We just got underway in a challenge, these points would really come in handy.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

One of the reasons I'm coming back 

I switched my Linux system (2.4 C2D) over to HCC (from CEP2) and it's doing WUs in an average of an hour each  

The PentDCs @ school take ~3 hours each.  C4CW is far faster under Linux than Windows, maybe HCC is as well?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 3, 2010)

dont think im gonna let the server crunch

the noise is INSANE!!!!! and it takes like 8hours PER WU, it really isnt worth it

but mstenholm told me if i sold it i should atleast get something else to crunch

so i put it up for sale on our local forums

hopefully it can get me enough for a used quadcore


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dont think im gonna let the server crunch
> 
> the noise is INSANE!!!!! and it takes like 8hours PER WU, it really isnt worth it
> 
> ...



why don't you just replace the fans with something else even if you have to rig something up?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 3, 2010)

dont have 8 fans :S dont even have 4

all of them in the server is deltas, so i kinda need to swap at least the 4 on the cpu area

and besides, they are hot swap fans

and the server pulls like 5-600w :O  for what, 1000ppd a day, sigh


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dont have 8 fans :S dont even have 4
> 
> all of them in the server is deltas, so i kinda need to swap at least the 4 on the cpu area
> 
> ...



I'd say probably ~1300 PPD 

Old P4-based systems are hardly worth crunching on for the power usage, unless you can get free elec for them 

If you can sell it, I don't see why you couldn't get enough for a C2Q or AII X4 system


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You know what?  I just switched back to TPU.  Something doesn't feel right about not crunching here
> 
> So that's another 100-150k (probably ~130k) PPD coming again starting tomorrow
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/wcgtpu.png



WE HAVE THE POWWWEEEEEERRRRRRR!!


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok I am on the wagon. Just started WCG on my rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> WE HAVE THE POWWWEEEEEERRRRRRR!!


Always glad to do what I can...and pie is just an added benefit 


Craigleberry said:


> Ok I am on the wagon. Just started WCG on my rig.



Awesome, check out the link in my sig


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome dude, make sure to change it to 100% instead of the normal 60% it sets itself as.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Always glad to do what I can...and pie is just an added benefit
> 
> 
> Awesome, check out the link in my sig



Done.



Radical_Edward said:


> Awesome dude, make sure to change it to 100% instead of the normal 60% it sets itself as.



And done


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Excellent 

Mind posting a screenshot of BOINC & Task Manager?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Ok I am on the wagon. Just started WCG on my rig.



Good job dude, IONs guide is all you need   Let me know if you need anything, just shoot me a PM


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 3, 2010)

Sure. @ ION I seen your guide the other day. It made me sign up bro nice werk.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You know what?  I just switched back to TPU.  Something doesn't feel right about not crunching here
> 
> So that's another 100-150k (probably ~130k) PPD coming again



Welcome back - we missed you.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Welcome back - we missed you.



Was planning on staying w/ XS for the entire week, but after 2 days, I just felt like it was time to come back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

I knew you'd come back before time .  You just couldn't


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Did you now?   Or are you just saying that because I did?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

I knew


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Was planning on staying w/ XS for the entire week, but after 2 days, I just felt like it was time to come back



Given the number of power hitters on XS, going over there to help them is like donating to some rich banker.  Yeah, I guess it helps, but think of all of the starving children on TPU.  You definitely bring a lot of points to the table but that will make much more of a difference to a team like ours than XS.

I'm still technically a member over there and got that email from Movieman too.  I thought about it for a minute but honestly, I'm too lazy to switch teams for just a week or two - not to mention the fact I'd probably forget to switch back.

Of course by coming back you are taking pie out of the mouths of those same starving children, but I think we can find some cake for them to eat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Ion can always share his huge slice with the starving kids


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Sure....who would object to cherry pie?


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 3, 2010)

Goin on my annual one month vacation to India guys. Both my rigs will be on and crunchin/foldin at stock. So my numbers will be a bit low.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know, and have a wonderful time!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Have a great time Shiv


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

1,707,918

That's more like it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,707,918
> 
> That's more like it!



...and ION has returned


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

That I have....but I have a hard time imagining I did all of the 210k increase 

Maybe me coming back inspired others to crunch more?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That I have....but I have a hard time imagining I did all of the 210k increase
> 
> Maybe me coming back inspired others to crunch more?



Could have been


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Everyone felt compelled to strive for pie....that's it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Everyone felt compelled to strive for pie....that's it



Recession, where else do you get free pie?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Recession, where else do you get free pie?



Folding Pie and Milestones 

Harris Teeter (at least here) frequently has free pie samples as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Folding Pie and Milestones
> 
> Harris Teeter (at least here) frequently has free pie samples as well



Harris Teeter?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Harris Teeter?



Yeah, a big supermarket chain here in the northern south


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, a big supermarket chain here in the northern south



 Now I get it...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

What did you think it was?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What did you think it was?



I had no idea what it was


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

The name certainly isn't as descriptive, as, say "Food Lion"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> The name certainly isn't as descriptive, as, say "Food Lion"



I agree with that


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That I have....but I have a hard time imagining I did all of the 210k increase
> 
> Maybe me coming back inspired others to crunch more?



I didn't help.  I found out that a 3rd machine was down for most of the day.  In addition to the 9750 which hadn't finished rebooting since last night and the first 1090T that was low on disk space, it turns out that the new 1090T went into hibernate mode.  

I forgot to fix the power options and change them from the W7 defaults so most of the day it did absolutely squat.

Out of 5 machines 3 were fucked.  And I'm not completely sure about the laptop - I'll have to see if it returned any results last night into today.  :shadedshu  :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I didn't help.  I found out that a 3rd machine was down for most of the day.  In addition to the 9750 which hadn't finished rebooting since last night and the first 1090T that was low on disk space, it turns out that the new 1090T went into hibernate mode.
> 
> I forgot to fix the power options and change them from the W7 defaults so most of the day it did absolutely squat.
> 
> Out of 5 machines 3 were fucked.  And I'm not completely sure about the laptop - I'll have to see if it returned any results last night into today.  :shadedshu  :shadedshu



Better days will come my friend.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I didn't help.  I found out that a 3rd machine was down for most of the day.  In addition to the 9750 which hadn't finished rebooting since last night and the first 1090T that was low on disk space, it turns out that the new 1090T went into hibernate mode.
> 
> I forgot to fix the power options and change them from the W7 defaults so most of the day it did absolutely squat.
> 
> Out of 5 machines 3 were fucked.  And I'm not completely sure about the laptop - I'll have to see if it returned any results last night into today.  :shadedshu  :shadedshu



We all have bad days, hell, over the weekend my 24 PentDCs lot net access for about a day and at least some of them ran out of work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

^ That's even worth than what Twilyth experienced


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^ That's even worth than what Twilyth experienced



Yep, just reminding him we all have issues and we all bounce back...hell, it doesn't seem to have slowed me down much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, just reminding him we all have issues and we all bounce back...hell, it doesn't seem to have slowed me down much



The advantage of having a nice farm.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

1,771,191

Excellent work everyone!!!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 5, 2010)

Heck yea that's what i'm talking bout... let's get in the green again!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Sure thing, I'll gladly make 1.7mil+ green or blue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Darn close to 1.8 million, my 3rd rig will be online tomorrow, won't be much but it sure is something.   I'll post a picture shortly, it's already assembled.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Definitely not far, a few more rigs and it'll be easy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely not far, a few more rigs and it'll be easy



Well one more will be on today, small but something.    It's a Pentium D 2.8 GHz.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Anything is great, thanks for your dedication! 

Time to update the sig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

I will once it's running, thanks bro


----------



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well one more will be on today, small but something.    It's a Pentium D 2.8 GHz.



Keep an eye on your electricity bill.  Those are hot chips and I've seen a lot of people get burnt out on crunching due to high electricity bills - myself included.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

I ain't stopping brotha


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I ain't stopping brotha



That's the spirit...although a Netburst CPU may not be the best for dedicated crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Netburst?  Don't sound too good...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Netburst?  Don't sound too good...



That's the architecture behind all of the Pentium 4 & Pentium D CPUs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Wasn't familiar with that, thanks!  However, that ain't stopping me!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Methinks it's sig update time for you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll do so shortly


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

So you'll have 10 threads going now?

PM me your WCG ID/PW and I can put my i7 on your name next week...I'd like to finish up my WU queue first, but then I can move it over and help you a bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll send it over now   thank you!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

1,776,241

My numbers went down, the team's numbers went up.  Nicely done everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 1,776,241
> 
> My numbers went down, the team's numbers went up.  Nicely done everyone!





I'm going to see if I can grab a ethernet cable or like a wireless thing for the 3rd PC so I don't have to have a cable going across the room.  I'm too lazy to switch cables between rigs to let them update


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

Dude it's only like once a week 

I can see what I can dig up when I get home if you want


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Dude it's only like once a week
> 
> I can see what I can dig up when I get home if you want



Thanks bro


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm going to see if I can grab a ethernet cable or like a wireless thing for the 3rd PC so I don't have to have a cable going across the room.  I'm too lazy to switch cables between rigs to let them update


I'm guessing you don't like going wireless.  If it's just a matter of the pc not having wireless ethernet, wireless adapters are getting so cheap they'll probably start showing up in happy meals.

Personally I don't do wireless unless it's absolutely necessary.  I'll run an extra hundred feet of cable before I turn the transmitter on.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

Really?  How come?  I run all of my rigs over wireless and I must say that it works quite well & it's very convenient


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Really?  How come?  I run all of my rigs over wireless and I must say that it works quite well & it's very convenient



I'm paranoid about security but aside from that, I dl a lot from usenet and wireless is never as good or fast as hardwired - especially once I install my gigabit router and switches.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

Ah, where we live, no need to worry about people 'borrowing' our net connection.  And for what I do, it's fast enough, if I want really fast speeds, I use my USB HDD


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ah, where we live, no need to worry about people 'borrowing' our net connection.  And for what I do, it's fast enough, if I want really fast speeds, I use my USB HDD



In theory (don't know about in practice yet) a gigabit connection should be at least 2-3 times faster than USB.  But I get what you're saying. I like to have at least one high capacity flash card around for those purposes.  Right now the biggest one I have is 16gig and that seems more than adequate for most purposes.  Before I had an HTPC, I was doing the sneaker-net dance with a media player - loading stuff on to it from the main rig and then running it up to the tv.  Now I just make sure I do the dl's in place I plan to use them.  100baseT ethernet is mostly adequate for everything else - you just have to be a little patient.  If the upper end of wireless throughput is still in the 54mbps range, that should be fine for most purposes too.  My cable connection is only 15mbps anyway, so it's not like i really get anything more on that end.  It just opens up some bandwidth for anything I want to do internally.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I'm guessing you don't like going wireless.  If it's just a matter of the pc not having wireless ethernet, wireless adapters are getting so cheap they'll probably start showing up in happy meals.
> 
> Personally I don't do wireless unless it's absolutely necessary.  I'll run an extra hundred feet of cable before I turn the transmitter on.



I would rather run a wire because I can probably get the wire for free from a friend who has the cable and ends.  But I last saw that over a year ago, not sure if he still has the stuff.  I gotta check tomorrow with him.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would rather run a wire because I can probably get the wire for free from a friend who has the cable and ends.  But I last saw that over a year ago, not sure if he still has the stuff.  I gotta check tomorrow with him.



Free is good.  Is it cat 5, cat 6?  Get the good stuff because gigabit routers and switches are getting cheaper all of the time - not dirt cheap yet, but getting there.  I think you'll want cat 6 or maybe cat 5e - it's been a while so I'd have to check.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Free is good.  Is it cat 5, cat 6?  Get the good stuff because gigabit routers and switches are getting cheaper all of the time - not dirt cheap yet, but getting there.  I think you'll want cat 6 or maybe cat 5e - it's been a while so I'd have to check.



I believe it was CAT5...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

Sounds good...keep us posted 

I'd probably just move over the computer, get a big buffer, and then put it back, but to each their own


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds good...keep us posted
> 
> I'd probably just move over the computer, get a big buffer, and then put it back, but to each their own



If I can't resolve nothing by today then I guess I will do that tomorrow.  I gotta get it going this weekend though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> *If I can't resolve nothing by today* then I guess I will do that tomorrow.  I gotta get it going this weekend though.



 

And the numbers, not bad for a Saturday!

1,675,290


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> And the numbers, not bad for a Saturday!
> 
> 1,675,290



Indeed, not bad at all.  Good job everyone. 

EDIT:  Just noticed I am having a fairly decent day, about 600 points over my daily average.  Recently my daily average has taken a hit since I am now folding on the same rig with a ATI card.  Average is down almost 1k


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

Not bad points for the day at all.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Indeed, not bad at all.  Good job everyone.
> 
> EDIT:  Just noticed I am having a fairly decent day, about 600 points over my daily average.  Recently my daily average has taken a hit since I am now folding on the same rig with a ATI card.  Average is down almost 1k



Did you set the system Environment variables for folding with an ATI card to lower cpu usage?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...8665-ati-f-h-environment-variables-lower.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Did you set the system Environment variables for folding with an ATI card to lower cpu usage?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...8665-ati-f-h-environment-variables-lower.html



Yes I did.  Still taking a good hit though


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 8, 2010)

1,713,434


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 8, 2010)

Great numbers team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2010)

holy crap, awesome #'s for a Sunday.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

indeed it is


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 9, 2010)

1,964,084  Hellya!!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 9, 2010)

Now that is a nice number


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 9, 2010)

Woot Woot!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 10, 2010)

1,871,927

Not as good as yesterday but I will take it!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 10, 2010)

Has the last update gone through yet?


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 10, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Has the last update gone through yet?



Yup!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 10, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Has the last update gone through yet?


I don't know but something is wonky with the time stamp:



> Free-DC Logo
> World Community Grid - TechPowerUp! Overview
> Last Checked : Wed Nov 10, 03:08:05 2010 GMT
> Data Updated : Wed Nov 10, 03:08:05 2010 GMT
> Current Time : Wed Nov 10, 01:40:08 2010 GMT


I might be wrong, but isn't 0308GMT equal to 2208EST?  And since according to my clocks it is currently 2048EST, that would seem to be incorrect.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is a screenie on my update...


----------



## twilyth (Nov 10, 2010)

I know what the problem was.  I was VPN'ing in from Belgium.  

Sorry for being brain dead.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow....I'm amazed what we're doing recently!


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow....I'm amazed what we're doing recently!



Me: "I am crunching as hard as I can (assistant) Captain". "She's got nothing left".

Captain: "We need more..."

Me: "Okay" as he throws off the regulators off the proton portable nuclear power unit.

Will be adding more machines soon!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome...what all do you have going now?

I'm going to try to get a dozen C2D Mac Minis going ASAP, but I don't know if/when it'll be happening


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 10, 2010)

Okay Guys, My rigs back in Dubai are online. The network issue has been resolved. Im crunchin and folding full throttle though on stock.

One Phenom 9950 and One Athlon64 4600+ added in India to my Crunching arsenal!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Okay Guys, My rigs back in Dubai are online. The network issue has been resolved. Im crunchin and folding full throttle though on stock.
> 
> One Phenom 9950 and One Athlon64 4600+ added in India to my Crunching arsenal!!



I figured you most have gotten then going with the massive update today 

Cool that you have more going


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome...what all do you have going now?
> 
> I'm going to try to get a dozen C2D Mac Minis going ASAP, but I don't know if/when it'll be happening



Just my sig rig and a dual core from work at the moment. Will be adding a couple more rigs from my house soon which is a Q6600 and another Intel dualie. Right now they are folding under my wife's name as it her computers but I convinced her to add the crunching power to this team.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 10, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Just my sig rig and a dual core from work at the moment. Will be adding a couple more rigs from my house soon which is a Q6600 and another Intel dualie. Right now they are folding under my wife's name as it her computers but I convinced her to add the crunching power to this team.



That's great, but it's going to cost you?  Laundry or garbage duty?  Bathroom clean-up patrol?  And don't try to tell me that you convinced her solely with logic and reason.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 10, 2010)

twilyth said:


> That's great, but it's going to cost you?  Laundry or garbage duty?  Bathroom clean-up patrol?  And don't try to tell me that you convinced her solely with logic and reason.



Yeah it is going to cost me for sure. I have more days for doing dishes and 2 days a week I have to give her a foot massage. She does not allow me to clean up. Her OCD will not allow that as it is not good enough for her so she does it all. Damn I love her so much!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Just my sig rig and a dual core from work at the moment. Will be adding a couple more rigs from my house soon which is a Q6600 and another Intel dualie. Right now they are folding under my wife's name as it her computers but I convinced her to add the crunching power to this team.



Well that's cool 

All of the computers I have power over are under my name, none of my family members care


----------



## twilyth (Nov 11, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Yeah it is going to cost me for sure. I have more days for doing dishes and 2 days a week I have to give her a foot massage. She does not allow me to clean up. Her OCD will not allow that as it is not good enough for her so she does it all. Damn I love her so much!



Now THIS is what you call dedication.  It's one thing to spend your hard earned cash and see your utility bill get goosed, but agreeing to do dishes and foot massages . . . well, I'm just speechless.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

2,004,502  Now *THAT* is more like it!!! 

Is it the right color?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2010)

Certainly is!

Amazing job everyone!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 11, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 11, 2010)

Been a while since we have seen 2 million (I think)
Good job everyone


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 11, 2010)

Awesome job Team!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Damn, I chose the right day to come back.  I was out about two days, then I come back with a added rig, some great stones today, and then a day with blue #'s.  Can't ask for more.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 12, 2010)

1,973,159 So very close!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

Simply amazing!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm digging these numbers!!!


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 12, 2010)

I just want to apologize. I am originally from XS (yeah I was one of the refugee's and just recently had W1zzard remove that title) and came back here. I remembered how nice you guys were when XS was down and provided a place for us to have a laugh and talk about what else....computers. Over at XS we all would race the F5 to post the daily numbers. Out of my own ignorance I did not think that it may run differently here. So I am sorry for racing and posting the daily numbers. I wondered why I was doing it so easily. I thought you guys had really slow F5 keys or that I had way to much practice at it. So no hard feelings?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 12, 2010)

None here man!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2010)

dont worry man, as long as they gets posted lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

None at all bro


----------



## HammerON (Nov 12, 2010)

Ahhh not the 2 million I was hoping for

But still a nice number


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

But so close to 2mil, it shows that we have a very real chance of making 2mil on a daily basis


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> But so close to 2mil, it shows that we have a very real chance of making 2mil on a daily basis



I was hoping to add a bit more with the 3rd rig but the damn HDD went after like an hour.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

That really sucks bro...shame 

1,920,219

We're slacking guys, I want 2mil! 

1.9mil+ is still damn fine!!


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't think it is slacking but for some reason the points are lowering per result. I did the best that I ever did in one day for results and got crap for points.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

I know it's not slacking, I just like to poke fun at the guys here 

I, for example, had my best day every, and by a very good margin


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I know it's not slacking, I just like to poke fun at the guys here
> 
> I, for example, had my best day every, and by a very good margin



I know your joking .....Was just trying to figure out why we had lower points and when I checked my profile I was pretty disappointed as I beat my last set of results by 15 and got about 7000 points less. That just sucks!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

That's a bit strange...most of my rigs had a very good day today.

In large part because I've switched off of HCC (got my sapphire in that) to other projects (mainly C4CW), not really sure why else


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2010)

1,837,534​
Damn fine for a Saturday!!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 14, 2010)

better than any Saturday i remember!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2010)

True that!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2010)

Late to the party, but never too late to say "GREAT JOB EVERYONE"  Amazing!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2010)

Think we'll be able to manage 2mil daily when it's not a weekend?  Let's find out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Think we'll be able to manage 2mil daily when it's not a weekend?  Let's find out



I think we'll be darn close, but not 2 million.  I'd love it if I got proved wrong though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

I was all like "let's have a party, CP is wrong', but then I realized, depressingly, he wasn't.  Not quite 2mil for us today 

1,926,914​
Over 1.9mil again is very nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I was all like "let's have a party, CP is wrong', but then I realized, depressingly, he wasn't.  Not quite 2mil for us today
> 
> 1,926,914​
> Over 1.9mil again is very nice!



Nobody likes to be wrong, but this is one of the times that I actually would like to be wrong.  Sadly I wasn't


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

I like being wrong on occasion 

I think if we're managing ~1.9mil+ ATM, 2mil isn't much of a stretch.

In fact, about what another dozen C2Ds would do 
But of course I have no leads on those


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

not far away, that's for sure.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

You didn't get the hint? :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You didn't get the hint? :shadedshu



Looking at it again, yes I did.  No, that won't happen


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Wait, what?  I'm talking about what we were discussing on FB half an hour ago


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wait, what?  I'm talking about what we were discussing on FB half an hour ago



My office has C2D's, could have been either or


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Ohhh, right.  Didn't think of that.

I was talking about the dozen Mac Minis that sit idle @ school


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ohhh, right.  Didn't think of that.
> 
> I was talking about the dozen Mac Minis that sit idle @ school



Yeah, now I definitely understand, you puzzled me thinking you were talking about my work PC's.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

That would certainly be cool as well, but I think this is more attainable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That would certainly be cool as well, but I think this is more attainable



...way more.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

No chance of even getting yours going?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

Mine?  Nope, thy are very strict about that.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

The system you use is what I meant.

At IBM, at least according to my dad, people are allowed to put whatever software on the computer that are assigned to them, but just not group-used ones


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 16, 2010)

Damn! 2,165,690!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> The system you use is what I meant.
> 
> At IBM, at least according to my dad, people are allowed to put whatever software on the computer that are assigned to them, but just not group-used ones



Yeah that's what I meant, I am not able to even do it on mine, they are all controlled by the MIS department in the headquarters.  They are very strict to adding anything on the PC's, even work tools.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Ah, darn 

2,165,690​
Has anyone really ever been far even as decided to crunch epicly hard? 
This is the best we've done in quite a while!!!


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 16, 2010)

The numbers are *awesome* today!.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ah, darn
> 
> 2,165,690​
> Has anyone really ever been far even as decided to crunch epicly hard?
> This is the best we've done in quite a while!!!



I sharted when I saw this....


holy $*)%$*()%&)@*&@#$%$*$#%&)$&  Amazing would be an understatement!



EDIT:  I'm also having a great day, above my average and I believe Free DC still needs one final update.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 16, 2010)

Well it looks like 3 million is on the horizon now!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Well it looks like 3 million is on the horizon now!



Still got some time to go, but we keep getting better and better.  If you think about it, we are still one of the newer teams and we are what, 26th overall?  You tell me how good we are doing.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I sharted when I saw this....
> 
> 
> holy $*)%$*()%&)@*&@#$%$*$#%&)$&  Amazing would be an understatement!
> ...



I'm above my average as well, not quite 24k today 

Not my best, but very close to it


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 16, 2010)

Yup TPU is doing awesome for being a newer team that is for sure. I am glad I came back to crunch for this team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Yup TPU is doing awesome for being a newer team that is for sure. I am glad I came back to crunch for this team.



If in your life you have made one good choice, it was this one my friend.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Yup TPU is doing awesome for being a newer team that is for sure. I am glad I came back to crunch for this team.


Welcome back, we're sure glad to have you!!  


Chicken Patty said:


> If in your life you have made one good choice, it was this one my friend.





2mil+ daily would be damn sweet!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Welcome back, we're sure glad to have you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2010)

1,887,199​
IDK what happened here, this is my worst day in a while as well.

Still, almost 1.9mil, not bad at all!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2010)

11/17/10
1,846,635


11/18/10
1,874,200​
Sorry about no updates the past 2 days


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

1,893,466​
Upward trend guys!!!


----------



## Bow (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/20/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,839,269


*

Good job everyone, considering it's the weekend we are doing great.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking good! I have an i7 on the way so that jump bump it up a bit!!!


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 21, 2010)

Good stuff for a Saturday...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Looking good! I have an i7 on the way so that jump bump it up a bit!!!


That's definitely some great news. 



Sadasius said:


> Good stuff for a Saturday...



Not at all...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/21/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,811,856*

Still not bad at all for a weekend, although a bit lower than yesterday.  Good job guys, let's see how we do to start the week tomorrow.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks CP. I will try harder to remember to put my main rig back on line after her hard work with video transcodeing  and a game or two.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Thanks CP. I will try harder to remember to put my main rig back on line after her hard work with video transcodeing  and a game or two.



That would be awesome dude.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2010)

It certainly looks great!  Far better than we were doing during the week even a month ago


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 22, 2010)

good numbers guys, havent really had time to visit WCG threads the past weeks 

but that should change around the 1st, if all goes well ill be getting CP's old i7 with evga board, which KieX has now 

also, im producing 5-600ppd and i have no clue to what rig that is from  but hey, i dont mind it


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2010)

Cool, can't object to more crunching hardware


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

Anybody would like to update the Pie and Milestones thread?  I got this one  and oh what a beautiful thing! 

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/22/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,971,449*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/23/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,953,428*

Little less but still great!!!!!!!!!!!  Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

not bad at all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> not bad at all



Pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 24, 2010)

Very good guys.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 24, 2010)

Works for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/24/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [8 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,767,281*

Down some, but still very decent #'s.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/25/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,812,152*

With ION's farm down, we still have managed some amazing #'s!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm amazed, we are doing a heck of a job!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 26, 2010)

just goes to show that there is much strength in small numbers.  To all members that crunch with what you have Thanks.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 26, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> just goes to show that there is much strength in small numbers.  To all members that crunch with what you have Thanks.



Well that is exactly it. Have as many as they can even with the smallest of CPU's. Heck if I could I would get my calculator to crunch and my fridge too if it could. Heck my new saying went from 'Yeah but can it play Crysis?' to 'But can the biatch crunch?' 

One of the things that keeps things going well is competitions. Things like prize giveaway's but people have to earn so many points during a certain period to get their names in a box. It is what helps build teams and to keep them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2010)

*11/27/10	1,791,460
11/26/10	1,687,540*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

*11/29/10    1,789,695
11/28/10    1,678,944*


Good job everyone, now back on track shall we?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2010)

Not bad, but we could do better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Not bad, but we could do better



I'm sure.  Let's see what we got!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 30, 2010)

1 rig is being added back to teh Farm (X2 240), now lets get those daily numbers back up!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

If I could only get the Pentium D rig going


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2010)

Numbers coming back up as we speak 

Let's get that 1.8mil again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/30/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,804,466*


...and here is that 1.8 million


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 1, 2010)

great job ppl, can we make 2 mil in a week?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> great job ppl, can we make 2 mil in a week?



With today's first update we will do that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 1, 2010)

:shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice, 1.8mil!!! 

1.9mil now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/2/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,912,508*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 3, 2010)

:d


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> :d



  <<<Correction


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 3, 2010)

yes, but sometimes TPU doesnt like big letters for some odd reason :S


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yes, but sometimes TPU doesnt like big letters for some odd reason :S



 

It's gotta be the 1.9 million days that throw you off


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 3, 2010)

Great job team.  It wasn't long ago that we needed help to get numbers like this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Great job team.  It wasn't long ago that we needed help to get numbers like this.



Good point


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/3/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [7 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,902,381*

Another amazing day


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

thats very nice  but i want 2 mils


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2010)

What Don said


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats very nice  but i want 2 mils



Then you better hurry up and build your new rig


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Then you better hurry up and build your new rig



i cant  due to snow in UK the airmail was 1-2 days late i think, so wont see i7, board, ram, and dual gtx-275s until monday

and bc some problems with a webshop (komplett) i wont get my money until tuesday, 

so by friday i should have it up and running


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i cant  due to snow in UK the airmail was 1-2 days late i think, so wont see i7, board, ram, and dual gtx-275s until monday
> 
> and bc some problems with a webshop (komplett) i wont get my money until tuesday,
> 
> so by friday i should have it up and running



I knew about your delivery problems   Monday is just around the corner.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, two million will be sweet.  All in due time kiddos.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 4, 2010)

I turned my rig back on yesterday. been off for the holiday sense 29! can't wait till i hit the first page on free dc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> I turned my rig back on yesterday. been off for the holiday sense 29! can't wait till i hit the first page on free dc



Welcome back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/6/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,835,763*

Still some good #'s fellas, great job.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 7, 2010)

Lik'n those numbers!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Lik'n those numbers!



Yeah not bad at all.  At this point in the year I should've already have upgraded my 2nd rig to a X6 but things just never go my way.  Like someone told me, if I didn't have bad luck I wouldn't have luck at all!

Good thing about me is that I know things aren't forever whether good or bad, so I know better times will come.  It's just a matter of waiting and getting through.  I will guarantee one thing, once I do I'll be raising my output.  Just hope it comes soon you know!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 7, 2010)

Yep -


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow....all I can say is I'm super proud of you guys!  Way to go!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/7/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,710,654*


Uh oh, bit lower than our usual, what's going on fellas?  Gotta bring those back up!!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2010)

^I don't know how, hell I started crunching last night and have been steady since then. Maybe I caused a drop in the numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> ^I don't know how, hell I started crunching last night and have been steady since then. Maybe I caused a drop in the numbers



I sure hope not.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I sure hope not.



Yea, can you image when I get 3 or 4 systems running We would be going backwards


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 8, 2010)

@stinger608 you started crunching not playing Poker on line.
Still like the numbers team. keep the great work rolling.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @stinger608 you started crunching not playing Poker on line.



Oh crap Now that was just funny as hell Mjkmike


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, can you image when I get 3 or 4 systems running We would be going backwards



We' be at like half a million a day.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm sure we'll be back up there again, some days are just lower


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 8, 2010)

The X2 is down again... XP is givin me issues with tryin to find drivers for the HD4200 even tho its disabled in BIOS.  CCC is also reporting issues after installing new drivers in the log.  Ima try to go get Win 7 on Sat or try to find my XP CD again


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 8, 2010)

dont think we can avoid it 

i should have psu, monitor, hd, kb and so on tomorrow

gawd its gonna be nice with a real machine again


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2010)

I can sure imagine....I've been stuck w/ only 2GB of memory for a while in my laptop, and it's terrible.  I can't wait until I get another 2GB for it.


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't forget the new World of Warcraft just came out. Some systems may be down due to constant gaming.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 9, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> The X2 is down again... XP is givin me issues with tryin to find drivers for the HD4200 even tho its disabled in BIOS.  CCC is also reporting issues after installing new drivers in the log.  Ima try to go get Win 7 on Sat or try to find my XP CD again



Sent you a PM regarding your XP issues.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/9/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,780,876*


Close to 1.8 million but no cigar.  Still not bad.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 10, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Don't forget the new World of Warcraft just came out. Some systems may be down due to constant gaming.



But really, what's more important, crunching or gaming.  Gaming is bad for you anyway.  It rots your mind and your body.  Do you want to be like those COD players who buy adult diapers so that they don't have to leave the game even for a bathroom break?  Come on.  You're better than that.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 10, 2010)

All that is important is that that they do the best that that they can.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/10/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,701,805*


Slightly lower.  Gotta bring these #'s up fellas!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/11/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,757,698*

That's the trend we need fellas.  Upwards.  consisdering it's a weekend, great job.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 12, 2010)

i cant crunch. My ISP is doing maintenance and so is our govt in the power supply dept 
anyhoo i'll be back soon to contribute!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> i cant crunch. My ISP is doing maintenance and so is our govt in the power supply dept
> anyhoo i'll be back soon to contribute!!



Thanks bro, keep us posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

Statistics Last Updated: 12/12/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,584,179

Today we see low #'s because of the weekend, everybody has lower than usual #'s so no biggie.  However, I notice we came close to to Team China, closer than yesterday I believe meaning our #'s were pretty good today if you guide yourself by this.   GOOD JOB EVERYONE!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

nice guys 

but team china.......you would think they would have the biggest team in the world, like 1 billion people


----------



## twilyth (Dec 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice guys
> 
> but team china.......you would think they would have the biggest team in the world, like 1 billion people



They have lazy hamsters.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

Ooh, 1.5mil :shadedshu
Weren't we pulling ~1.7mil+ on the weekend a few weeks ago? 

CRUNCH HARDER!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ooh, 1.5mil :shadedshu
> Weren't we pulling ~1.7mil+ on the weekend a few weeks ago?
> 
> CRUNCH HARDER!



Yep, we haven't been doing so good this week.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

That's life, some weeks we don't do so well, some weeks we do remarkably


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

Let's see how we do this week.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

Hopefully pretty well, since I have to imagine next week will be lower :/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

Holidays?  People away from home?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

School gets out this week, so I'm almost positive all 25 PentDCs will be off from Friday until January 3 when school starts again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn


----------



## twilyth (Dec 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Holidays?  People away from home?



We call them "slackers".


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

twilyth said:


> We call them "slackers".



actually that is true in a way

i know im not a good producer

but damn, the other day i saw 73!!!! out of 3xx users were crunching

i mean, thats just bad, people need to turn off their room heaters and on with the rigs instead


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> School gets out this week, so I'm almost positive all 25 PentDCs will be off from Friday until January 3 when school starts again



You got a job then to tell them that the school needs to be heated during the break and the crunching is more usefull then ordinary heating. Save life and avoid frost damage and so on...


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> actually that is true in a way
> 
> i know im not a good producer
> 
> ...



If it wasn't for my rigs then I had to turn on the electrical heaters in at least two more rooms. OK, my heaters came a price but now that there are there just as well crank all out off them in terms off usefull work (crunch/folding and heat)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

Computers > Heaters


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2010)

2,209,947​
Now *that* is impressive!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2010)

wut???

how???

when???


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 2,209,947​
> Now *that* is impressive!!!





(FIH) The Don said:


> wut???
> 
> how???
> 
> when???



Yea, what Don said


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2010)

got a feeling that those numbers are from our prime a few months ago


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm stunned!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 14, 2010)

It's Cray.  No, it's an MPP.  No . . . . it's . . . .

SUPER CRUNCHER!!!


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 2,209,947​
> Now *that* is impressive!!!



Holy Snikey!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2010)

Holy crap, those last two posts me me pee myself!!!   


I knew my 3rd rig would help, but 2.2 million?  Geez!!! Pffftttt.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice job CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2010)

At least in F@H I'm kicking ass today.  Can't wait to add to WCG, it's just solo much more expensive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/14/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,938,131*


I don't even know what color goes with what anymore, but today was another amazing day!   Keep up the great work people.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 15, 2010)

Awesome numbers CP!!! That is great to see man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome numbers CP!!! That is great to see man.



Sure is, we had a off week last week so it's definitely a relief to see these type of #'s so far this week.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## twilyth (Dec 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't even know what color goes with what anymore, but today was another amazing day!   Keep up the great work people.



I was going to ask about that but didn't want to seem like I wasn't paying attention.

I think you were using red for anything under 1.9m, or maybe it was 2m.  But we're small enough that a swing of 100k is a big deal so . . . 

Not sure about anything higher though.  Had you all worked out a system or was it more a matter of whatever feels right?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2010)

1,803,233

A bit down, but still very nice!


----------



## Bow (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/16/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,890,839*



...AND TODAY WE ARE UP A BIT.  GREAT DAY!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/17/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [7 hour(s) ago]

 	TechPowerUp!	1,835,237*

Down a bit but still some great #'s.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

pretty good, i just want to see 2mil straight in these cold times


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> pretty good, i just want to see 2mil straight in these cold times



Yeah, that would be awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/18/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,690,697*

Typical weekend.  We are still at about the same difference of points away from Team China meaning our output has been about the same so I would've estimated today somewhere in the 1.8's.  Good job everybody.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/19/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*

*Techpowerup - 1,629,087*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2010)

twilyth said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 12/19/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> *Techpowerup - 1,629,087*



Still pretty good for a weekend.  Thanks bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/20/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,919,789*




Great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2010)

pretty fucking nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 21, 2010)

Someone passed 90,000!!! almost 100k!!
<-------


----------



## twilyth (Dec 21, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> Someone passed 90,000!!! almost 100k!!
> <-------



One of us!

One of us!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 22, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 	12/21/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,853,395*


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 22, 2010)

twilyth said:


> One of us!
> 
> One of us!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadasius said:


>



You had a very fast Q9650 once. What happend to that one?


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 22, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> You had a very fast Q9650 once. What happend to that one?



Still have it.....Just doing some re-work of sorts. Will be up again soon and with a new friend. Another Q9650...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Still have it.....Just doing some re-work of sorts. Will be up again soon and with a new friend. Another Q9650...





What kinda work you doing to it?


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What kinda work you doing to it?



New water tubes and meshing some wiring to keep things clean. Got another build in the works. Going to be a very heavy one called 'Stoned' and yes as the name implies it will be made entirely out of stone....Specifically marble. This will be a new area for me as I have never done any kind of stone work before.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 22, 2010)

Sounds....different  Stone is good to repress noise but I can't imagine it's easy to make a "case".


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 22, 2010)

Who said easy?!?  Damn I even said I never done anything like that before and is new territory. Already have all the marble. The white stuff. Heavy as hell!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2010)

That should be very interesting!


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 22, 2010)

Hell yeah. Instead of measure twice its measure 18 times or more. Most of the pieces are already cut and polished. Just a few parts that need some special attention like the motherboard tray etc.

Just so you guys don't think I am talking out my ass, here is a pic taken off of my cellphone. I don't have a camera at work and it is here I am doing the work on the case....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> New water tubes and meshing some wiring to keep things clean. Got another build in the works. Going to be a very heavy one called 'Stoned' and yes as the name implies it will be made entirely out of stone....Specifically marble. This will be a new area for me as I have never done any kind of stone work before.





Sadasius said:


> Hell yeah. Instead of measure twice its measure 18 times or more. Most of the pieces are already cut and polished. Just a few parts that need some special attention like the motherboard tray etc.
> 
> Just so you guys don't think I am talking out my ass, here is a pic taken off of my cellphone. I don't have a camera at work and it is here I am doing the work on the case....



You got a project log yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/22/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,774,633*


Not as high as we wish, but still a great day.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 23, 2010)

Still it should have been more?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Still it should have been more?



Yeah, we should be averaging about 1.8 a day, but remember ION's farm is down completely because there is no school right now.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 23, 2010)

We're going to have ups and downs.  No big.


Sadasius said:


> New water tubes and meshing some wiring to keep things clean. Got another build in the works. Going to be a very heavy one called 'Stoned' and yes as the name implies it will be made entirely out of stone....Specifically marble. This will be a new area for me as I have never done any kind of stone work before.





Sadasius said:


> Hell yeah. Instead of measure twice its measure 18 times or more. Most of the pieces are already cut and polished. Just a few parts that need some special attention like the motherboard tray etc.
> 
> Just so you guys don't think I am talking out my ass, here is a pic taken off of my cellphone. I don't have a camera at work and it is here I am doing the work on the case....



Are you actually making the case out of marble or is it going over a metal frame?  This is probably a stupid question but I don't really know what's involved in building a case from scratch - especially using exotic materials like marble.

Even in that situation though, how do you mount the marble to a case?  In modern buildings when they have a marble exterior I think they use hangers of some kind but I guess that won't work for a computer case.  IDK.

edit:  yeah, you definitely need to start a project log.  I almost never look at these but that one I'd follow.  The only one I found here is Black Phoenix


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 23, 2010)

There got the Q9650 up now and a Q6600 ta boot for good measure. Looks nice with the new tubing. Yup the whole case is going to made of marble except for the back part of the motherboard tray. That will be black metal. The hdd bay and optical bays will be made of marble as well. Going to be neat when it's done. Will post the worklog pics when I am done. This is definitely going to be my best work yet so far.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 23, 2010)

It might be overwhelming to post everything at once.  Not only that, I think you will get more interest if you post things as they develop.  It's more like a story and it lets people absorb it a little at a time.

That's just my opinion though.  Maybe some of the guys who have done and follow mod/build logs can give their opinion.

There's always the chance you'll make a misstep and I guess that can be embarrassing, but this has to be, if not unique, damned close to it.  So I wouldn't worry about that.  The possibility sort of adds to the drama anyway.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/24/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,619,708*


Not such a great day.  Come on folks, keep up the great work, no slackin'!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2010)

they're too stuffed with all this good food to maintain the rigs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> they're too stuffed with all this good food to maintain the rigs



  I don't blame them.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 26, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/25/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,583,441*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2010)

twilyth said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 12/25/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]
> 
> TechPowerUp!	1,583,441*



Not that bad for a weekend.  We need the holidays to be over so we can get ION's farm back, that's definitely a big boost.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/26/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,752,700*

Pretty good day, great job you'll.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 28, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/27/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,770,342*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm pretty satisfied with those #'s.  What about you guys?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm pretty satisfied with those #'s.  What about you guys?



Oh hell yea!!! Great job team


----------



## twilyth (Dec 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm pretty satisfied with those #'s.  What about you guys?



Yup.  Slow, steady growth.  Good people.  It'd be hard not to be satisfied.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice to see you'll agree.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 28, 2010)

I think it is a good "stable number". It is nice to see the 2 million, but it sucks when we hit 1,500. So somewhere in between is nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I think it is a good "stable number". It is nice to see the 2 million, but it sucks when we hit 1,500. So somewhere in between is nice



We usually hit 1.5 on the weekends which is normal.  most teams are down a bit so it's ok.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 28, 2010)

Somebody passed 100,000!!!!!! WOOT!!!!
<-------------


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 28, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> Somebody passed 100,000!!!!!! WOOT!!!!
> <-------------



And somebody got a nice badge. Congrats


----------



## xbonez (Dec 28, 2010)

To add a few drops to the ocean, by the end of this week, I'll have a Q6600 crunching 25 hours a day, 8 days a week.
Received almost all parts. Just waiting up on the processor cooler, which texBill should ship sometime this week.

I'll be using the Eco Coolit liquid cooling system, so lets see how well it OCs.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 28, 2010)

can i haz your weeks?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> Somebody passed 100,000!!!!!! WOOT!!!!
> <-------------



Congrats bro


----------



## twilyth (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2010)

Pretty cool, like that.   Good job guys!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2010)

Healthy 1.7x million.  Not bad.  Income tax is almost here.  For sure at least another 4 cores from me.


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 30, 2010)

Cmon, big numbers....big numbers.  Not too shabby! 

You know that pic Twilyth reminds me of an ex girlfriend. She too was beautiful and had a very large gaping hole...

It was her mouth....WTH were you guys thinking?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Healthy 1.7x million.  Not bad.  Income tax is almost here.  For sure at least another 4 cores from me.



Yep same here CP! I plan on putting together two dedicated crunchers once the income tax gets to me


----------



## Bow (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Yep same here CP! I plan on putting together two dedicated crunchers once the income tax gets to me



I'm just spending most of my money on the car, but if not i would have probably built some sick crunching rig, like dual CPU's or something.  but If I can get a x6 to replace my x2 thats fine.  I'm going to be getting my old X58 board back so I'm gonna start building that up afterwards.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2010)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/30/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,714,596*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry CP, but you just got pwned lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 31, 2010)

Agreed Twil's graphic owns all


----------



## twilyth (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought I felt someone sneaking up on me - except that I always feel that way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2010)

I usually catch it, didn't this time.  I'll leave it up there anyways!


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 31, 2010)

_*snickers quietly*_


----------



## twilyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Not bad.  Still over 1.5M


----------



## Sadasius (Jan 1, 2011)

I like your work Twilyth!   Dang on the score...I know we can do way better then this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2011)

It's the typical weekend low #'s.  Friday through Sunday they usually act up.  Happy new year and good job everyone.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2011)

WOW!  Awesome for a Saturday!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 2, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> WOW!  Awesome for a Saturday!



Agreed!!! I would of figured about 1.5 mil or around there. great job crunchers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Agreed!!! I would of figured about 1.5 mil or around there. great job crunchers



Yep, I agree.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2011)

Very good team!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 5, 2011)

Excellent tally for today gentlemen!!  Woo-hoo!!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Sadasius (Jan 5, 2011)

There we go!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2011)

Amazing #'s.  Wonder why so high?  Anyhow, it's good and I'm lovin' it!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 6, 2011)

Another great day!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 6, 2011)

Way to go team - and nice pics twilyth


----------



## Sadasius (Jan 6, 2011)

Doing great!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2011)

I think ION's farm is getting to work again, he's been having some nice points every update now.    Great job everyone, keep it up!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 6, 2011)

effin nice job guys


----------



## twilyth (Jan 7, 2011)

Still over 1.8M - excellent work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2011)

We are having a very good week thus far.  Great job team!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry for the delay.  Took a nap.  

Well, we seem to be declining a little more for each of the last few days, but not to worry.  I'm sure we'll be back over 1.8M soon.


----------



## KieX (Jan 8, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Sorry for the delay.  Took a nap.
> 
> Well, we seem to be declining a little more for each of the last few days, but not to worry.  I'm sure we'll be back over 1.8M soon.
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/2b197dbd.png



Producing a graphic that cool needs no apology. Awesome takes time.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 8, 2011)

KieX said:


> Producing a graphic that cool needs no apology. Awesome takes time.



Thanks, but I try to do the backgrounds in advance so I only have to add the text.  Now that I've run out of WCG backgrounds, I'm happy to take suggestions.  Here are a few I'm thinking about for the next few days.  Not sure if I should play with them or just add the text though.

edit:  to be honest, I should add that the pretty much all of the transformations are packaged filters for the acdsee editor.  I wish I could take credit for them though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

Amazing work bro, keep it up.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd say those are some amazing #'s for being a weekend.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'd say those are some amazing #'s for being a weekend.



couldnt agree more


----------



## HammerON (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes Sir


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

1,730,826​
How are you guys getting that fancy picture?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 10, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> 1,730,826​How are you guys getting that fancy picture?


Well, it's already done, so I'll post it anyway.  Let me know if I should delete it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh, no need to delete it.  I don't care.  But how are you making them?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 10, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, no need to delete it.  I don't care.  But how are you making them?



ACDSee photo editor.  There's a feature for adding text.  I think most half-decent editors will have that feature.  You might even be able to do it in paint.  Hmmm.  I should try that.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

Excellent, I'll check it out


----------



## twilyth (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2011)

Great job all!


----------



## Sadasius (Jan 11, 2011)

Cool! I like Buffy!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Very nice everyone!



Thanks Kai.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

My pleasure to help the team in any way I can


----------



## twilyth (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

A lotta 1's in that date there 

Nicely done everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2011)

Steady at 1.7 million.  Very satisfied with that.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

Absolutely, now on to 1.8mil 

And I should have another dedicated cruncher coming soon (probably an Atom or a CULV).  Maybe my old T400.  We'll see


----------



## KieX (Jan 12, 2011)

Something beggining with S and ending with e tells me 1.8 is definitely likely to happen.

Sandy Bridge


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh yes, I saw that picture.  That should help quite a bit.  What are your plans for OCing it?


----------



## KieX (Jan 12, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Oh yes, I saw that picture.  That should help quite a bit.  What are your plans for OCing it?



Don't know, whatever the best PPD/Watt is (yet to be discovered). Two or three of these at end of month.

Still though even without that, it's the fact we keep getting new members all the time which makes the biggest difference.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

Two or three more?  In addition to everything else?  Even if not, you could become No1 in the team by PPD w/ that.

From what I've heard they can do ~4ghz (or more) and w/ a lowend GPU they're still under 150w.  And PPD should be ~10% (or maybe more) higher than a Lynnfield/Bloomfield @ the same clocks


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm back!


----------



## KieX (Jan 12, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Two or three more?  In addition to everything else?  Even if not, you could become No1 in the team by PPD w/ that.
> 
> From what I've heard they can do ~4ghz (or more) and w/ a lowend GPU they're still under 150w.  And PPD should be ~10% (or maybe more) higher than a Lynnfield/Bloomfield @ the same clocks



To not derail this thread too much, I'll be posting numbers up on the team thread about PPD/Watt once it's up and running.



jellyrole said:


> I'm back!



Good to have you back. 

(update your project log please  )


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> I'm back!


Welcome back!  


KieX said:


> To not derail this thread too much, I'll be posting numbers up on the team thread about PPD/Watt once it's up and running.



Please


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 12, 2011)

KieX said:


> To not derail this thread too much, I'll be posting numbers up on the team thread about PPD/Watt once it's up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I get back to the dorms tomorrow I'll start taking some more pictures..left my camera there over break.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Ooh, a lake.  And a very consistent 1.7mil


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Ooh, a lake.  And a very consistent 1.7mil



Consistency is key!  Good job team.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Certainly is...and if I get the Macs going that's another ~50k WCG


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

What's the word on the macs, think they'll allow you to put them to crunch?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not sure.  When I asked a few months ago, the conclusion was that they didn't want to go through the trouble of dealing with it.

I'm going to ask again today or tomorrow, I'm slightly restricted in that the guy I'd ask (James Farrell, the IT guy) doesn't seem to be here today.  I'd have to get all ~500 usernames from him & permission to use the admin account briefly, then I'd have to get the permission of the music teacher, who's room they're in (and who's students predominantly use them).  But IMO it's a damn shame to have 26 2.4ghz cores going idle when they could be doing something


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

Seems like a bit of a hassle, some students might disagree as well. .


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Not convinced the students would notice TBH.  Practically no one has noticed about WCG on the 25 PCs.  I don't like OS X and I don't particularly like the guy in charge of the Macs, but I'm not going to pass up this opportunity


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh I wouldn't neither, just seems like a very complicated task.  You said you were going to get permission from the students as well?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Nah, I don't care about their permission.  I've already established that it doesn't impact the students, so I'm just going to ask the teacher who is in charge of these specific computers & the IT guy.  I really need permission from both in order to get it to work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

Cool, then keep us posted.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Definitely will do.  James hasn't yet showed up today, so I don't think anything will be happening before tomorrow at the earliest :/


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

1,820,906

Amazing job everyone!!!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry no picture, posting from my dad's phone (which doesn't have said software)


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry no picture, posting from my dad's phone (which doesn't have said software)



Are you intending to take over posting duties Ion?  CP asked me to do it for one day and I just sort of hung around.

It's cool either way, but let me know so we don't double post.

Thanks.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Depends.  When I'm available, I will, but if not, I won't.  So I was gone most of Christmas break and I'm busy with classes some nights, but the rest of the time I plan on it


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Depends.  When I'm available, I will, but if not, I won't.  So I was gone most of Christmas break and I'm busy with classes some nights, but the rest of the time I plan on it



Well, that's fine for you, but the rest of us have no way of knowing when that will be.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, sorry, but I can't exactly give much more detail than that.  For a while (several months at least) I typically updated the threads, and if they weren't done by 10 or 11PM EST CP would do them.  While I'm not saying that I have to do every single one every single day, I would like to do some updating.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Well, sorry, but I can't exactly give much more detail than that.  For a while (several months at least) I typically updated the threads, and if they weren't done by 10 or 11PM EST CP would do them.  While I'm not saying that I have to do every single one every single day, I would like to do some updating.



That's fine, but I think we should at least set a formal cut off point for when it's ok for one of the members (not necessarily me) to do the updates.  Since the results are done no later than 8:30 or so on the days I've been watching, I think 10-11PM is too broad of a window.  Something like 9PM would work.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Sure, that's fine 
If I can't get to the computer by 9PM (unlikely most days IMO) I don't care if anyone else does it.  If it still isn't done later, I'll pick up the slack


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Sure, that's fine
> If I can't get to the computer by 9PM (unlikely most days IMO) I don't care if anyone else does it.  If it still isn't done later, I'll pick up the slack



Sounds good.  We should probably assign some group of people to rotate as backups, but I suppose it's not like we're delivering transplant organs or anything.  The only thing that bothers me a little is when we miss milestones.  I'll try to keep an eye on that but to be honest, unless I have to be at my computer at 8:15 every night, I'll probably forget.  Oh well.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't think it's a crysis if we miss something, and my experience is if someone doesn't do it, CP usually does.  So, if that was *tl;dr*, I'm not worried


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> I don't think it's a crysis if we miss something, and my experience is if someone doesn't do it, CP usually does.  So, if that was *tl;dr*, I'm not worried



It's not a crisis, but I can see people getting upset about it.  Right after I joined here I hit 4M i think but I fell in a gap where the milestones weren't reported for 2 or 3 days.

Anybody can look up the team numbers and the people getting pie probably get it often enough that if you miss them it's not a problem.  The milestones are important.  I'm surprised you don't see it that way since you seem to make an effort to post to that thread.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Ohhh, I see.  I do see it as important, I guess I just normally only do it when someone passes a major milestone (100k, 250k, 500k, 1mil, 2mil, etc).  I know, that's wrong to everyone else, whose stones are very much appreciated, and I intend to get better about it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

1,895,292
Up, up, and away!  Very impressive everyone!  ​


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2011)

Amazing!  Great job everyone!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 15, 2011)

its a very nice job guys !!!!

and this isnt to be a dick to you Ion, but i kinda like Twilyth's updates, like the pics and such, its nice with something different than just a bunch of numbers 

anyways , great job team


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

No offense taken, I have to figure out how to use ACDSee Photo Editor, then I'll do pics 

Anything pics in particular you guys prefer?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 15, 2011)

just get some crazy colored pictures with patterns and such, anything else than regular numbers lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just get some crazy colored pictures with patterns and such, anything else than regular numbers lol



Play nice    Yeah Twilyth's stuff was good for don, when he was sitting a little higher up, you know, way up there!  after smoking a cig, what?


Don>>> "Wow, all these pretty colors, where are the #'s?"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2011)

YAY IM DOING IT!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2011)

Remember to press remember this password - you will be back on that page again


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2011)

Naa i dont do that on my work PCs


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just get some crazy colored pictures with patterns and such, anything else than regular numbers lol


OK 


brandonwh64 said:


> YAY IM DOING IT!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110115/WCG.jpg



Excellent!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

Better?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

If you thought that was good.....


----------



## HammerON (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep - that is a nice number there

Nice pic Ion


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a bunch of these abstract space-esque pictures I can use


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2011)

Darn good job team, super proud of ALL of you!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm proud of everyone who contributed to this amazing milestone, regardless if you turned in 200k points or 20


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 18, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> If you thought that was good.....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110117/1286764698006.jpg



Great work team!
Ion could you send me the original of that picture i love using backgrounds like that, or where ever you get them from


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Great work team!
> Ion could you send me the original of that picture i love using backgrounds like that, or where ever you get them from








This one was from /wg/ on 4chan...that's where I get most of them.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2011)

Super job guys!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

More-than-amazing!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 20, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110119/1289558318446.jpg
> 
> More-than-amazing!



todays score was so amazing, it created a singularity, thru the hypernova of a planet!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fricking awesome everyone!!!!!! I have seen a slow climb in the numbers over the last few days, which would indicate that more people are getting involved each day!!!

Fricking TPU crunchers rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure what changed, but holy crap we are rolling!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 20, 2011)

Been a while it seems since we last reached 2 million


----------



## KieX (Jan 20, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110119/1289558318446.jpg
> 
> More-than-amazing!



Mind. Blown! Awesome 



Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure what changed, but holy crap we are rolling!



It's the help of those who joined us recently, the increased effort of some of the pie-eaters and those who keep their points steady for so long. In short: Kickass team effort


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure what changed, but holy crap we are rolling!


That we certainly are....now let's see if we can do ~1.9-2mil daily! 


HammerON said:


> Been a while it seems since we last reached 2 million


Yeah, like 3 days 


KieX said:


> Mind. Blown! Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> It's the help of those who joined us recently, the increased effort of some of the pie-eaters and those who keep their points steady for so long. In short: Kickass team effort



I was honestly astonished when I saw the number.  I had chosen a different picture to combine the numbers with, but I decided that an epic day like this needed an epic picture


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Been a while it seems since we last reached 2 million





KieX said:


> Mind. Blown! Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> It's the help of those who joined us recently, the increased effort of some of the pie-eaters and those who keep their points steady for so long. In short: Kickass team effort



I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Fricking awesome everyone!!!!!! I have seen a slow climb in the numbers over the last few days, which would indicate that more people are getting involved each day!!!
> 
> Fricking TPU crunchers rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes i have started again and using these Xeons until they go back to the graphical department but i have had a change of plans at home, i will be now crunchin on a stock 9850BE with 2x2gb DDR2


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 20, 2011)

oh whoops i turned my wcg back on it was off for a day


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

No issue, things happen.  My WCG rig was off for a few days due to a failed HDD


----------



## HammerON (Jan 20, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, like 3 days



Actually looking at the WCG site, the last time we reached 2 million was 12/13/10:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2011)

The new system im getting is:

Gigabyte GA-M61PME-S2P (AM3 Edition)
AMD Phenom 9850 Black Edition
2x2gb DDR2 1066mhz

The stuff inside here


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Actually looking at the WCG site, the last time we reached 2 million was 12/13/10:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110120/WCG Numbers.jpg


As far as I'm concerned, 1.996mil is 2mil 


brandonwh64 said:


> The new system im getting is:
> 
> Gigabyte GA-M61PME-S2P (AM3 Edition)
> AMD Phenom 9850 Black Edition
> ...



Very nice 
And is that an 8800Ultra I see?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> And is that an 8800Ultra I see?



Yes i sold it to him for like 75$


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes i sold it to him for like 75$



Wait...I'm confused.  So is this your new system, or one you're selling?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Wait...I'm confused.  So is this your new system, or one you're selling?



I traded my Xeon x3430 + P55 board + 3x1gb DDR3 for his motherboard/CPU/RAM + 150$


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I traded my Xeon x3430 + P55 board + 3x1gb DDR3 for his motherboard/CPU/RAM + 150$



Ah, I see.  Probably not the choice I would have made, but still not bad


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

Very impressive guys!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Ah, I see.  Probably not the choice I would have made, but still not bad



I would rather hook him up and get his stuff plus money than let it sit here in my FS thread FOREVER, 

Money wise, i still got what i was asking for it


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

Ahh, I see.  That makes sense.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2011)

Still doing great fellas!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

Certainly are, I'll take 1.8 or 1.9mil+ any day


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2011)

My Phenom 9850BE has been running strong all night but WCG still shows only three installs instead of 4


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

Three installs?  Do you mean you set BOINC to use 3 CPUs max, or what?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Three installs?  Do you mean you set BOINC to use 3 CPUs max, or what?



No when you check your stats on WCG, it tells you how many PCs you have bionc installed on and i know i have the 3 at work but the phenom is not showing up and its been running all night

*EDIT*

NVM its now showing up


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> No when you check your stats on WCG, it tells you how many PCs you have bionc installed on and i know i have the 3 at work but the phenom is not showing up and its been running all night
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



Yeah, it just takes a bit to show up the first time.  No issues


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2011)

So what kind of bionc PPD would i get with the 3 xeon quads and the phenom 9850?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd say ~2.4k per Xeon quad & ~1.4-1.6k for the X4.  So ~8.5-9k or so total


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

Absolutely, that's pie territory for sure!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2011)

Well tonight i will be changing mother boards and OCing to 3Ghz so more Pie for me


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

Good luck, but the Gen1 Phenoms OCed horribly, so I wouldn't count on it...


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 21, 2011)

3Ghz was extremely easy for me waaaay back when I had a 9600.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2011)

Its a 9850 Black Edition with a unlocked multi so it should be fairly easy for 3Ghz ive been told, i would say yes if i was going for 3.5+


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, I've never had hands-on experience with the Phenom Is, so I may be misled.  I guess you'll see


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2011)

I just found this on HWBOT from chicken patty, maybe he can give me voltages and settings he used 

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/777660_chicken_patty_cpu_z_phenom_x4_9850be_3600_mhz


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

Always possible, that would be cool.  Although I figure he probably had at least liquid cooling, IDK what you have.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Always possible, that would be cool.  Although I figure he probably had at least liquid cooling, IDK what you have.



I have a Evercooler Transformer 4 DHPT with push/pull fans


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 21, 2011)

Its funny, some of the Phenom 9850's and 9950's would overclock like beasts, and others would only OC about 2 to 3 hundred above the default. It was kind of a crap shoot to be honest. 

Also Brandon, running all them rigs is sure showing some serious dedication my friend!!!!

You will have some pie in no time man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2011)

I had a 3.6 GHz Phenom 9850 on crappy water   I miss that chip


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

Sweet job guys!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2011)

We've really turned up the heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

That we have....and I really like the picture


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 22, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/7918/1288439261453.jpg
> Sweet job guys!!!



bare deneb dies... i also love that pic! Nice score team!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> bare deneb dies... i also love that pic! Nice score team!



It's the background on my phone, I think it's very cool to show my friends


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2011)

ION can i get that pic for my phone as well?

ALso update, got the 740G board today and changed the 9850 over to it with the nice 120mm cooler and flashed with a beta bios, i did a quick OC on it and got 3ghz 1.4V but didnt try lower voltage and ran a 15m linx full load while crunching 100% so its 100% stable


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

The numbers:





Last night's picture:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok further testing shows 3Ghz on stock voltage (1.3v) on the 9850, 5 passes of LinX on full threads and mem


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 23, 2011)

That looks crazy man!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> That looks crazy man!



The Deneb dies (2nd pic)?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2011)

Not bad #'s for the weekend, actually a bit high which is good.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Definitely, certainly better than what we were doing last weekend.  Now just wait and see what we do the next few days with a ~150k WCG PPD increase


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely, certainly better than what we were doing last weekend.  Now just wait and see what we do the next few days with a ~150k WCG PPD increase



Tax return is almost here.  I hope I have enough left over to get my X6 to replace the X2!  If so that's a nice little boost in PPD.  Should be about 7k from two rigs, and 500-600 PPD from the 3rd rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Great!  I'm hoping to convince the guy I'm likely selling my i7 to leave WCG as-is, in which case I'd have ~13k from the PentDCs, ~800 PPD from my laptop, ~4-4.5k from the i7 860, and then an as of now unknown amount from the 2600k.  Which could very well be enough for a consistent 20k a day again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Great!  I'm hoping to convince the guy I'm likely selling my i7 to leave WCG as-is, in which case I'd have ~13k from the PentDCs, ~800 PPD from my laptop, ~4-4.5k from the i7 860, and then an as of now unknown amount from the 2600k.  Which could very well be enough for a consistent 20k a day again



...and at that point, we'd be kickin' some ass!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and at that point, we'd be kickin' some ass!



Definitely!  I'd like to give Mindweaver some competition in the pie market once again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely!  I'd like to give Mindweaver some competition in the pie market once again



He must be obese by now!  Would be nice to see him go on a diet


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

I think Mydog will be handling that for as long as he stays here...and I'm still on a quest to get you FAH pie at least briefly


----------



## Mydog (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll do my best to challenge Mindweaver for the no.1 slice of pie


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I'll do my best to challenge Mindweaver for the no.1 slice of pie



Best of luck, I think last time he reported in he had ~25 PCs, so you'll need it


----------



## Mydog (Jan 23, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Best of luck, I think last time he reported in he had ~25 PCs, so you'll need it



OMG 
And how many runs WCG for us?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Mydog said:


> OMG
> And how many runs WCG for us?



All.  IIRC lots of them are duals, but still.

I run 28 PCs ATM after all.  27 are duals, but still


----------



## Mydog (Jan 23, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> All.  IIRC lots of them are duals, but still.
> 
> I run 28 PCs ATM after all.  27 are duals, but still



Aha so if he runs 25 duals that still 50 cores against my 64 cores, I know that the HT cores only produce approx half of what real do but still should be a close race.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Aha so if he runs 25 duals that still 50 cores against my 64 cores, I know that the HT cores only produce approx half of what real do but still should be a close race.



It certainly should.  I know he has some quads as well, but I don't know exactly what.  All I know is it's good enough for a consistent 20-25k PPD


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

ASTONISHING GUYS!!!
I'm super proud of you all!!    ​


----------



## Mydog (Jan 24, 2011)

Good work team


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

Absolutely---simply amazing!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW and thanks for joining the team Mydog


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm speechless!  Is this a fluke?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 24, 2011)

Holy crap!!! 2.3mill, that is just fricking awesome team!!!!!!!!!!! And a welcome to MyDog as well!!!!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm speechless!  Is this a fluke?



My numbers and the overall team numbers were down yesterday. Today my i7 970 showed 10,233 ppd which is way beyond the 6,817 ppd I have been averaging. Yesterday my ppd for all three rigs was down noticably. Today they were all above their average


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm speechless!  Is this a fluke?



In part, yes.  I pulled 21k points yesterday, which is several K above even the most generous estimates for my farm (about 18k as it stands ATM w/ everything going 24/7, which it wasn't).  And the day before, I pulled noticeably less than average.  So, basically some of Saturday's points just got shifted over


----------



## Mydog (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Ion why are you under the danish flag?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sadly........ today they moved my xeons back up stairs  now im only on 1 phenom 9850


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Hey Ion why are you under the danish flag?


Too many American crunchers, not enough variety .  Decided to spice things up a bit, and Denmark is a pretty cool place IMO 


brandonwh64 said:


> Sadly........ today they moved my xeons back up stairs  now im only on 1 phenom 9850





And you can't crunch on them there?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

INCREDIBLE!!!
If 2.3mil was amazing, what is 2.3mil two days in a row?​


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 25, 2011)

isnt it bc there was a problem with the servers over the weekend?

or am i wrong?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

That could still be part of it, but by this point I would have expected that to have been resolved.  Mindweaver's numbers today & the numbers of many others indicate that it's no longer due to that.  No, instead I think it's in part due to the astonishing contribution of Mydog and the higher-than-average numbers that I've been pulling.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 25, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> That could still be part of it, but by this point I would have expected that to have been resolved.  Mindweaver's numbers today & the numbers of many others indicate that it's no longer due to that.  No, instead I think it's in part due to the astonishing contribution of Mydog and the higher-than-average numbers that I've been pulling.



Another good day team

Think you're right Ion cause my output is a little bit higher than normal too, my contribution should have brought us up around 2-2,1 mill if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

If we momentarily factor out what you did, we would have been at a tad over 2mil, which is certainly reasonable.  And my points were up about 50k WCG vs my average recently, making that all the more possible


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> And you can't crunch on them there?


Sadly i cannot, they dont want it running while there doing 3d graphics on catia and autocad for our manufacturing data cause they think it would cause inconsistencys


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sadly i cannot, they dont want it running while there doing 3d graphics on catia and autocad for our manufacturing data cause they think it would cause inconsistencys



Ahh, that's understandable 

I lost permission to run WCG on the computers at NCSU when some of the higher-ups changed.  I think I lost 5 duals and P4HT....shame, but that's life.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, that's understandable
> 
> I lost permission to run WCG on the computers at NCSU when some of the higher-ups changed.  I think I lost 5 duals and P4HT....shame, but that's life.



Yea, im trying to get 1 quad to do scripting on 24/7 so i will crunch it


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea, im trying to get 1 quad to do scripting on 24/7 so i will crunch it



Best of luck!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea, im trying to get 1 quad to do scripting on 24/7 so i will crunch it



What kind of scripting?



brandonwh64 said:


> Sadly i cannot, they dont want it running while there doing 3d graphics on catia and autocad for our manufacturing data cause they think it would cause inconsistencys



yeah, both CPU intensive.  I don't care what they say on WCG or BOINC, even at the lowest priority setting some of those wu's are a pain in the ass.  My guess is because some tend to use so much memory.  On CEP2, I added up the working memory on 6 wu's and it was well over 1gig.  Even with 8 gig I was running on that rig it kept hitting the page file and causing cache misses.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 25, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> isnt it bc there was a problem with the servers over the weekend?
> 
> or am i wrong?



I don't think so.  If there's a problem it might take longer to deal with but that's why you always have your queue set to dl at least 2-3 days worth of work.  In the event of a complete failure, you can crunch for about that long and just have a shit load of work to upload when things come back on online.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 25, 2011)

Numbers still a little to high for a normal day it seems, at the half way mark I'm at 122k WCG PPD and thats 22k more than I ever had before.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm at 69k for the day so far, which is higher than I have been doing (~50-55k/half day), but that's easily explainable by the i7 running part-time.  So I'm not sure, I'd guess things are back to normal or close to it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

Excellent!
Not 2.3mil, but still very good!!​


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2011)

Great job everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

If we can maintain a consistent 2.2mil or even 2.1mil I'll be very excited indeed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> If we can maintain a consistent 2.2mil or even 2.1mil I'll be very excited indeed



I would too!  Although, there is never enough PPD in WCG!  Always need moar!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

Reminds of the quote "Too much is never enough" 

Definitely, although I'll always be pleased with what we get, I'll never be satisfied.  Always gotta drive for more


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

What happened guys?  I'm still proud of y'all, but this was very unexpected.​


----------



## twilyth (Jan 27, 2011)

The hamsters just need to sober up before we can let them loose again.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

Hamsters?  Is there something I'm missing out on?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 27, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Hamsters?  Is there something I'm missing out on?



It's just an old joke from when I was at XS.  I figured it had been exported here during the exodus last year.  Actually, the joke is a lot older than XS.  The idea is that the computers are powered by hamsters.  When it's slow, the hamsters are tired - or drunk.  Like that  . . . . 

When I was a kid we would joke about the cars running on hamster power.  It's a really old meme.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

Ah, I see.  That works.  Not too logical, but whatever.  Never would have thought of drunk hamsters I think 

My dad says that his car runs on squirrels...so that sorta makes sense


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

Drunk hamsters FTW 

Good job guys, but remember stats were bugged earlier today so maybe that's why?


----------



## Mydog (Jan 27, 2011)

Good day team

Still think somethings not up to date with the numbers, look at my score yesterday 25% less than a normal day.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 27, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Good day team
> 
> Still think somethings not up to date with the numbers, look at my score yesterday 25% less than a normal day.
> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/1853/2701s.jpg



Yeah, if you look at the team page on free-dc, the last update was jan 25th at 19:02 GMT, so the final of the 4 daily xml updates never happened.  There's a thread on the WCG forum but no answers yet.  It's a little annoying.  In more than 24 hours either they haven't noticed the problem or they can't be bothered to acknowledge it.  Nice work if you can get it. 'Yeah, I'll toss those losers a bone tomorrow - maybe - if I feel like it.'

But instead of ranting, I'm going to my happy place - just as soon as I find one that is.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 27, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, if you look at the team page on free-dc, the last update was jan 25th at 19:02 GMT, so the final of the 4 daily xml updates never happened.  There's a thread on the WCG forum but no answers yet.  It's a little annoying.  In more than 24 hours either they haven't noticed the problem or they can't be bothered to acknowledge it.  Nice work if you can get it. 'Yeah, I'll toss those losers a bone tomorrow - maybe - if I feel like it.'
> 
> But instead of ranting, I'm going to my happy place - just as soon as I find one that is.



Stopp ranting Free-dc is updated

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=last


----------



## twilyth (Jan 27, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Stopp ranting Free-dc is updated
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=last



Yeah, just saw that.  Still no comment on WCG though.  Eh.  WTF.  It's fixed. Hopefully FDC will pick up the missed milestones, they'll just get credited on the wrong day.  Not a big deal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah #'s yesterday were lower so we could have had a record day for what we know.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

That's perfectly likely.  I know it's sort itself out at some point and give us a sweet day, it looks like we do now!


----------



## Mydog (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't thing WCG stats will give us a boost today, my numbers lokks just right for a normal day at the half way point.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

....which is mostly expected 

Although, I expect today to be higher than normal for me for WCG, in only a bit, my points halfway through the day are higher than normal.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 28, 2011)

My prediction for todays numbers 2,0-2,1 million from what I see by my own numbers


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

I can definitely believe that, I pulled 164k BOINC today


----------



## Mydog (Jan 28, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> I can definitely believe that, I pulled 164k BOINC today



Great score there Ion


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you 
I've had better, but not by much, and not in a while.  IIRC one day I had about 180k, but that hasn't been for a while


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

Rather higher than we were expecting





Superb job guys!!
     ​


----------



## Mydog (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW great day team 

Realy glad my prediction was wrong this time


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 28, 2011)

Great numbers.  Looks like missing the update on my rigs didn't slow the team down.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

Mydog said:


> WOW great day team
> 
> Realy glad my prediction was wrong this time


As am I, it was certainly great 


mjkmike said:


> Great numbers.  Looks like missing the update on my rigs didn't slow the team down.



Just imagine what we can do in the coming days w/ your SB build


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome #'s, great job folks!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

Mydog is really helping a lot


----------



## twilyth (Jan 29, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Mydog is really helping a lot



Fo shizzle.  But let's always remember the people who form the loyal, dedicated base too.  You're all awesome just based on your consistency.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2011)

I just added on my AMD 4200+ dual core for crunching! hopfully that helps alittle


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just added on my AMD 4200+ dual core for crunching! hopfully that helps alittle



Oh yea Brandon, every little bit always helps bro


----------



## Mydog (Jan 29, 2011)

*1/28/2011 TechPowerUp! 2,119,530*

Great job team, another day over 2,1 mill.
Keep crunching


----------



## twilyth (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are our numbers for the past 2 weeks






You can see that there is definitely an upward trend.  It's easier to see from the bar graph though






I think we're looking pretty damn good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2011)

Can we say on a roll?    Great job guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2011)

guys, as of tomorrow my 3rd rig will come online, it's been offline for about a week or more now because the space was taken up by a PC I was fixing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/2/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [7 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,905,949*



Just under 2 million, not bad.  Great job everyone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/3/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	2,091,516

Great job everyone, back up to the 2 million!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 4, 2011)

Yup.  Very nice to see, especially so frequently.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yup.  Very nice to see, especially so frequently.



Yep, definitely very good!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the 2 Million


----------



## twilyth (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is the most recent graph of our team stats. We seem to be maintaining our recent level of performance.






The actual number for today was 





> TechPowerUp!
> Statistics Last Updated: 2/5/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]  -  *1,911,120*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2011)

That's amazing for a weekend!  Great job team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/6/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [7 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,894,971*


Not bad for a Sunday!  Keep it up fellas!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2011)

Not a bad weekend at all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Not a bad weekend at all



Nope, weekends have some crazy dips and we managed to say very close to the 2 million mark both days.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is the graphical display for out recent team stats.  Lookin' good Billy Ray.







And the raw stats


----------



## KieX (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome results! 2Million should be our new permanent home!

The thing I find most amazing is that together we're outputting close to 2 years worth of runtime per day! That is a lot of research for the WCG team.

Proud to be one of you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm still very sick and with fever.  I'd really appreciate if you guys can cover the updates for me.  For those who have me on Facebook, you can reach me easier through there since I have notifications sent to my phone, other than that I really don't get on the PC much anymore, mostly just laying down in bed.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey guys, I'm still very sick and with fever.  I'd really appreciate if you guys can cover the updates for me.  For those who have me on Facebook, you can reach me easier through there since I have notifications sent to my phone, other than that I really don't get on the PC much anymore, mostly just laying down in bed.



I've been doing pie and milestones.  I'll give others the chance to do the daily numbers but will pick up the slack if it doesn't get done.

Please go see a doctor and make sure that you haven't developed strep, bronchitis or some other secondary bacterial infection.  Remember what happened to Jim Hensen.  It's worth the $100 or whatever it might cost you.  Hell, if things are tight, I'm sure there are a few of us here who are willing and able to chip in.  You deserve it, so go getter done.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 10, 2011)

I will try to help out with Daily Numbers


----------



## twilyth (Feb 10, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I will try to help out with Daily Numbers



Thanks Hammer - and btw, I editted the milestones to give more proper recognition to everyone.

I forgot to mention - for anyone who has the flu - 2 things you need to do

1.  Get tested to see what your vitamin D levels are.  If you take a supplement, only take D3.  Vit D is necessary for proper immune function and among other things is necessary for making cathelicidins. - an antimicrobial polypeptide.  I was taking 400IU per day and my blood levels were still too low.  Now I take 1000-2000IU (depending on whether or not I skip a day).

2.  Get some zinc lozenges.  Zinc has helped me fight off many bugs and is also necessary for a proper immune response.  I like the Zand Elderberry lozenges but they're hard to find and a little pricey.  A zinc supplement (chelated) will also do the job.  Try to get the chelated kind (bound to an amino acid) rather than zinc salts.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 10, 2011)

Today's number:

1,876,015

Not bad, but we can do better


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2011)

Our team numbers for the day:

1,815,867


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, a little disappointing, but we only have about 70 people returning working today.  Not sure what that number normally is, but this only works out to a little over 20% of members.  I wonder why that is.  You see this on all teams I think.  Maybe people have some problem with boinc on the default settings and uninstall.  Or maybe people rebuild their system and just never get around to installing it again.  It's too bad.  If we had even half returning work every day we would probably be well over 2M ppd.  Oh well.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have to believe that it has something to do with the size of the work unit. Is that possibly a correct assumption?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> I have to believe that it has something to do with the size of the work unit. Is that possibly a correct assumption?



Maybe.  I saw it went from like 22% before the final update to 26% after.  Most people will have just one machine, probably a laptop.  Since those are going to be single and dual rigs by and large not to mention running at lower clocks, I can see a wu taking more than 24 hours.  But even so, that's not going to be everybody, so I have to believe that a lot of people just gave up on it at some point.

I hope I'm wrong, but I don't know how it could be researched.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 11, 2011)

You are probably correct, sad as it is. Is there a way we can contact the members that are not showing any increase in WU's? I have a way to mass email up to 1000 email addresses, so if I had a list of people that was not increasing in numbers, I could send them a little friendly invitation from the TPU WCG team to rejoin and help for the cause.


----------



## KieX (Feb 11, 2011)

Take into account that the global member list includes people who've joined us from other teams to give a hand temporarily like RAMMIE, those who gave a lot and then stopped like D.Law and those who through one tough life event or another have had to stop altogether.

The biggest number I recall seeing was 89 active users in a day. But since it's not something we have a way of monitoring easily suppose can't say either if currently 70 is good or bad. Contacting these may help but dunno, think possibly the best is to keep getting new members, however long they stay. Could maybe organise something like a crunchathon to get interest and hopefully have some stay.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> You are probably correct, sad as it is. Is there a way we can contact the members that are not showing any increase in WU's? I have a way to mass email up to 1000 email addresses, so if I had a list of people that was not increasing in numbers, I could send them a little friendly invitation from the TPU WCG team to rejoin and help for the cause.


Well, we don't want to be too aggressive.  I mean if somebody stops because of problems with boinc, all we can do is try to make them feel comfortable asking questions - even if a question has been asked a thousand times before.  For some of us, this is almost a way of life, but we are a tiny minority.  Most people will just install and forget so we have to be able to see things from different perspectives.


KieX said:


> Take into account that the global member list includes people who've joined us from other teams to give a hand temporarily like RAMMIE, those who gave a lot and then stopped like D.Law and those who through one tough life event or another have had to stop altogether.
> 
> The biggest number I recall seeing was 89 active users in a day. But since it's not something we have a way of monitoring easily suppose can't say either if currently 70 is good or bad. Contacting these may help but dunno, think possibly the best is to keep getting new members, however long they stay. Could maybe organise something like a crunchathon to get interest and hopefully have some stay.



Not sure what you mean, but I think the people you mentioned actually left the team at some point - as opposed to just shutting down boinc or not reinstalling but not jumping to another team.

89 sounds kinda low too, but it gives me a frame of reference now so thank you.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2011)

i also think that contacticn people who is or isnt crunching could have a negative effect, 

some people might feel pressured to crunch, and that is not good imo, this is volounteer work, no something you HAVE to do, 

and as KieX says, some people just made an acc to help us, or joined from other teams, and then left again.

and as long as the number is the same or goes up by something its what matters


----------



## KieX (Feb 11, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *snip*
> Not sure what you mean, but I think the people you mentioned actually left the team at some point - as opposed to just shutting down boinc or not reinstalling but not jumping to another team.
> 
> 89 sounds kinda low too, but it gives me a frame of reference now so thank you.



Just realised the number on Free-DC is not the all-time member list, but the currently joined members list. Sorry for confusion. In that case it means 230 or so are joined to the team but not returning results


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2011)

As far as having another contest, I might have a price rig, I gotta sort a few things out, I think it's time for another one, they usually have a very good turnout!


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> As far as having another contest, I might have a price rig, I gotta sort a few things out, I think it's time for another one, they usually have a very good turnout!



A price rig? What is that? (sorry if this is a stupid question, I honestly don't know)

On the active members topic, another useful thing to check would be whether its mostly the same active members each day. or different ones. Many people probably don't have a dedicated cruncher, and maybe they didn't use their computer that day, or were gaming and turned off BOINC, or something else. A more useful statistic would be who hasn't connected to the WCG servers in a week or some moderately long period of time.


----------



## KieX (Feb 12, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> A price rig? What is that? (sorry if this is a stupid question, I honestly don't know)



Background info:
 World Community Grid Contest

(also an example of how awesome a team this is, when people help each other selflessly)


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 12, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Well, we don't want to be too aggressive.  I mean if somebody stops because of problems with boinc, all we can do is try to make them feel comfortable asking questions - even if a question has been asked a thousand times before.  For some of us, this is almost a way of life, but we are a tiny minority.  Most people will just install and forget so we have to be able to see things from different perspectives.



Oh I agree Twilyth. Contacting people can be a very touchy business, and the sender does not, as you said, be too aggressive. It would be more along the lines of a screen shot of the daily number, and how well we are doing in this awesome team, and how we can always use the input of fellow members. It would explain how even a simple single core system such as an older laptop still makes a difference, and how he or she is still a vital part of the TPU Crunching team



(FIH) The Don said:


> i also think that contacticn people who is or isnt crunching could have a negative effect,
> 
> some people might feel pressured to crunch, and that is not good imo, this is volounteer work, no something you HAVE to do,
> 
> ...




I agree 100% Don, however, see my answer to Twilyth above your quote. It would not be a "get  your asses crunching" type of contact by any stretch of the imagination, it would be more of an invitation to see how this community is coming together for the betterment of health and well being. The contact letter would state that we knew he or she crunched for the team at some point, and we very much appreciated the effort, and just want him or her to take a look at what we have accomplished in the last day, month, or year. We could invite the recipient to take a look at our stats, and invite them to once again join our community team if he or she felt it was good for them. Explain that in no way are we attempting to persuade them to become an active part, however we sure would welcome him or her with open arms.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2011)

I haven't done a pictorial daily stats update in a while and I like this photo so I figured, what the hell.

Looks like we might be edging back up to 2M - woo-hoo!!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Oh I agree Twilyth. Contacting people can be a very touchy business, and the sender does not, as you said, be too aggressive. It would be more along the lines of a screen shot of the daily number, and how well we are doing in this awesome team, and how we can always use the input of fellow members. It would explain how even a simple single core system such as an older laptop still makes a difference, and how he or she is still a vital part of the TPU Crunching team
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's done right, with the right attitude and respect for whatever choice the person makes, something really low-key might be ok.  CP would have to make that call though.  

The thing is, even if we can tell definitively that someone isn't returning work any more (which I guess we could glean from the Free-DC team stats page), we still need to dig up an email address for each person.  That puts it under Wiz's purview since he's the one who would have to actually send the emails.  I don't think it would be appropriate to turn that sort of information over to anyone else.

IDK.  This will require some thought.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

KieX said:


> Background info:
> World Community Grid Contest
> 
> (also an example of how awesome a team this is, when people help each other selflessly)



Wow, that's cool. Question, would I be eligible? I am above rank 75 on the team based on BOINC points (from other projects I previously participated in), but lower than 75 on WCG points...



twilyth said:


> If it's done right, with the right attitude and respect for whatever choice the person makes, something really low-key might be ok.  CP would have to make that call though.
> 
> The thing is, even if we can tell definitively that someone isn't returning work any more (which I guess we could glean from the Free-DC team stats page), we still need to dig up an email address for each person.  That puts it under Wiz's purview since he's the one who would have to actually send the emails.  I don't think it would be appropriate to turn that sort of information over to anyone else.
> 
> IDK.  This will require some thought.



Yeah, I agree. Hmm... is there any way we could send a mass email? -IDEA- Hey, maybe we could start a monthly newsletter. Tell people about upcoming contests, how our stats are doing, crunching tips, things WCG has accomplished, etc. That would be a great way to keep people involved without targeting, and also a lot of fun. I'd love to help with that. Thoughts?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 12, 2011)

@BinaryMage: Actually a monthly newsletter is a very cool idea, however very time consuming to be honest. I guess what I am saying is: "Been there, done that." It takes time to; first lay out the format, then add content, then add last minute content, then proof read the news letter, the send it. That can be a very time consuming thing to do. 

Don't get me wrong man, team news letters are very, very cool for the people involved in what ever the content is about. I would be very excited to read our own WCG community news letter every month!!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> @BinaryMage: Actually a monthly newsletter is a very cool idea, however very time consuming to be honest. I guess what I am saying is: "Been there, done that." It takes time to; first lay out the format, then add content, then add last minute content, then proof read the news letter, the send it. That can be a very time consuming thing to do.
> 
> Don't get me wrong man, team news letters are very, very cool for the people involved in what ever the content is about. I would be very excited to read our own WCG community news letter every month!!!



Well, I'd be willing to manage it, if people think it would be cool to have a newsletter. I'd submit it to CP for final approval, of course. Once a month shouldn't be too much work, and I think it would help us keep people interested.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Wow, that's cool. Question, would I be eligible? I am above rank 75 on the team based on BOINC points (from other projects I previously participated in), but lower than 75 on WCG points...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Hmm... is there any way we could send a mass email? -IDEA- Hey, maybe we could start a monthly newsletter. Tell people about upcoming contests, how our stats are doing, crunching tips, things WCG has accomplished, etc. That would be a great way to keep people involved without targeting, and also a lot of fun. I'd love to help with that. Thoughts?





stinger608 said:


> @BinaryMage: Actually a monthly newsletter is a very cool idea, however very time consuming to be honest. I guess what I am saying is: "Been there, done that." It takes time to; first lay out the format, then add content, then add last minute content, then proof read the news letter, the send it. That can be a very time consuming thing to do.
> 
> Don't get me wrong man, team news letters are very, very cool for the people involved in what ever the content is about. I would be very excited to read our own WCG community news letter every month!!!



I don't have any experience doing newsletters, so I can't offer an opinion.  I would say pm CP and see what he says.  If it's a go, start a thread to solicit ideas and volunteers.  That's how I would go about it anyway.  Just my opinion though.

The thing with emailing members is that we either have to get that info from members directly or we have to rely on Wiz to send them out.  I don't think he is going to give us people's emails even if we are an official TPU team.  I don't think he should anyway, but that's up to Wiz.

Until you can figure out how we're going to actually get in touch with people, discussing anything that depends on direct contact is pretty much moot.

Maybe I'm missing something obvious, but it seems to me that this is the first thing that needs to be resolved.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I don't have any experience doing newsletters, so I can't offer an opinion.  I would say pm CP and see what he says.  If it's a go, start a thread to solicit ideas and volunteers.  That's how I would go about it anyway.  Just my opinion though.
> 
> The thing with emailing members is that we either have to get that info from members directly or we have to rely on Wiz to send them out.  I don't think he is going to give us people's emails even if we are an official TPU team.  I don't think he should anyway, but that's up to Wiz.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that makes sense. I was sort of thinking that it would be a subscription-based thing, where we would have a link on the forums that people could sign up at. I only want to do it if everyone thinks it's a good idea, though. I don't have any newsletter experience whatsoever...


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. I was sort of thinking that it would be a subscription-based thing, where we would have a link on the forums that people could sign up at. I only want to do it if everyone thinks it's a good idea, though. I don't have any newsletter experience whatsoever...



I see what you're saying, and for active members who don't come to the forum very often, it's a great idea.  We could mention news tidbits like the upcoming Jeopardy matches with IBM's Watson or upcoming challenges.

But I think we started talking about such things as a way to reach out to inactive members.  If they're inactive though, what are the odds that having a subscription link here on the forum will be effective in reaching those people?  I don't know.  Maybe a lot of them are still active on TPU and just not interested in BOINC or WCG.  I can see how that would be possible but I just don't know if that's a realistic expectation.  There probably isn't any harm in giving it a shot, but like I said, that's really CP's call as team captain.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree. I'll PM him. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2011)

A little late, but better than never


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2011)

outside your house   ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> @BinaryMage: Actually a monthly newsletter is a very cool idea, however very time consuming to be honest. I guess what I am saying is: "Been there, done that." It takes time to; first lay out the format, then add content, then add last minute content, then proof read the news letter, the send it. That can be a very time consuming thing to do.
> 
> Don't get me wrong man, team news letters are very, very cool for the people involved in what ever the content is about. I would be very excited to read our own WCG community news letter every month!!!



id be all over it, not making it, but will support it and read it for sure

and besides, who cares about a few spelling mistakes now and then, i dont, and im sure 98% of the other guys wont mind it too  if someone where to put the effort in a newsletter


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2011)

Not to far. That is Mt. Redoubt and is an active volcano

It has erupted a couple times recently:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Redoubt

There is another volcano to the left of Redoubt called Augustine...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augustine_Volcano


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2011)

booked for later reading, looks interesting though 

the tallest thing we have here is like 150m high  landscape sucks here


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 13, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> id be all over it, not making it, but will support it and read it for sure
> 
> and besides, who cares about a few spelling mistakes now and then, i dont, and im sure 98% of the other guys wont mind it too  if someone where to put the effort in a newsletter



True, I don't think that many would mind if there were spelling or grammar mistakes in a news letter.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 13, 2011)

I started a newsletter thread in the WCG forums. You can access it here.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 14, 2011)

Not bad guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2011)

Great #'s for the weekend.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice job everybody.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/14/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,968,181*




Great day everyone, kick ass #'s!!!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 15, 2011)

Is that BOINC or WCG points? (just realized I didn't know)


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 15, 2011)

BOINC I believe.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 15, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Is that BOINC or WCG points? (just realized I didn't know)



The daily stats are WCG numbers.  All other stats are BOINC.

1 boinc point = 7 WCG points.

The historical reason for it is that WCG used to run other software (United Devices) that did pts calculations differently. This was maybe 4 or 5 years ago. For a while, they ran both the United Devices client and BOINC but eventually switched to BOINC only. At that point they had to reconcile the 2 systems and this conversion factor is what they came up with.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 15, 2011)

Alright. I had sort of assumed they were BOINC, but then realized 2 million seemed ridiculously high for BOINC. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 15, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Alright. I had sort of assumed they were BOINC, but then realized 2 million seemed ridiculously high for BOINC. Thanks for clarifying!


This question comes up all of the time.  I've been trying to compile a list of FAQ's so I can just cut, paste and maybe modify the response.  I think it's important to answer people's questions rather than tell them to RTFM or whatever.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 15, 2011)

A FAQ thread would definitely be a good idea. If I can help at all, tell me.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 15, 2011)

I only have a handful right now.  But I'll probably steal from the tips you include in the newsletter.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I only have a handful right now.  But I'll probably steal from the tips you include in the newsletter.



Then you make a thread and we sticky it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/15/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,945,417*


Great job team, almost 2 million!


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 16, 2011)

Good job everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/16/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,930,441*

Great job all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/17/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,986,177*

Ugggh, so close!!!!  

STILL A GREAT DAY FOLKS!


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, consistently hitting the 2 million mark would be nice... It'll happen eventually.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2011)

I think we're inching back up.  Considering we've had some big contributors leave (hopefully only temporarily), I think we're doing damned good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Yeah, consistently hitting the 2 million mark would be nice... It'll happen eventually.



If we had ION it would happen for sure, but we don't so we gotta up the ante a bit by ourselves.  I will hopefully have a replacement for the X2 and that rig will be up and running on a six core.  That'll get us closer.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 18, 2011)

I recently installed a x6 core, so at the moment I am running x2 more cores. I should, hopefully, be running 4x4 Operons within the next week to week and a half. That will put me up to a full x24 cores running. I sure as hell hope that will help LOL


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 18, 2011)

Operons? That's not a processor I've heard of. Assuming you mean Opterons. 
Sweet. Opterons are often overclockable also.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 18, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Operons? That's not a processor I've heard of. Assuming you mean Opterons.
> Sweet. Opterons are often overclockable also.



whops, forgot the "t" LOL

Some are overclockable, but the thing is, if one is overclocked I believe all four would have to be overclocked. It would be a bios setting, and I am not even sure if the motherboard has that option........Maybe though. Will have to check once the board shows up.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweet! Good luck, you should be able to push them at least a bit. Even if it's not much, every MHz means more WUs crunched...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

24 cores is nice, the most I've ever had going was 16.  Looking to be up with 14 very soon though.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hmm, quick question: Does WCG run on Windows Server 2008 R2? If anyone has run it on there, some input would be much appreciated


----------



## KieX (Feb 18, 2011)

Think we had 88 people returning WU's yesterday, compared to 70 odd the other day twylith had brought it up. I recon if we can keep that growing, we'll have no problem with 2Mill with 90-100 total.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

KieX said:


> Think we had 88 people returning WU's yesterday, compared to 70 odd the other day twylith had brought it up. I recon if we can keep that growing, we'll have no problem with 2Mill with 90-100 total.



I sure hope we keep it up!


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 19, 2011)

Also consider the fact that all of our users are probably frequently increasing their computing power.
It won't take us long to reach 2 million constant.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 19, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Also consider the fact that all of our users are probably frequently increasing their computing power.
> It won't take us long to reach 2 million constant.



Well, when you see today's numbers, you will be pleasantly surprised.  Who's going to post them?  I already did pie and milestones.  I don't want to hog all of the glory.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 19, 2011)

*2,029,829*
Just above 2 million! Congrats everybody and excellent job!


----------



## Disparia (Feb 19, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, quick question: Does WCG run on Windows Server 2008 R2? If anyone has run it on there, some input would be much appreciated



It does.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> It does.



Awesome Jizzler!!!!! thanks man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> *2,029,829*
> Just above 2 million! Congrats everybody and excellent job!



    

Uggh I want my six core NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Uggh I want my sex core NOW!!!!!!!!!!!





LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> LOL
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110219/thumb_whut-ian.jpg


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Uggh I want my six core NOW!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey CP, I will have one up for sale about the end of next week man. PM me, and I will work out a kick ass deal for ya


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/19/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [9 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,914,929*

Not bad at all for a weekend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/20/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,862,069*


We dropped a bit here but it's a pretty typical weekend thing.  Let's see how we kick off the new week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/21/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	2,033,079

Boom chakalakalaka!  2 Million snitchezzzzzzzzz!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2011)

Very cool CP! Hopefully we can continue that on a regular basis


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Very cool CP! Hopefully we can continue that on a regular basis



I sure hope so and I think with just a hair more of a effort we do!


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 23, 2011)

It shouldn't be too hard. We're consistently really close!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/22/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,978,899*


We just need the smallest push to hold 2 million consistently.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/23/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [7 hour(s) ago]

	TechPowerUp!	1,968,068*


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2011)

If we keep going up and down and up and down through 2M over and over and over again, we might have to give this thread an XXX rating.

If you don't have a dirty mind and don't get it - you're not missing much.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2011)

twilyth said:


> If we keep going up and down and up and down through 2M over and over and over again, we might have to give this thread an XXX rating.
> 
> If you don't have a dirty mind and don't get it - you're not missing much.



  PM me?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> PM me?



You know - the old in-out-in-out.  Rule 34D.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 24, 2011)

twilyth said:


> You know - the old in-out-in-out.  Rule 34D.



thanks, somehow i never thought about that, but it seems to be reality


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/24/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	2,056,234*

Get someeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/25/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [10 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,902,089*


----------



## twilyth (Feb 28, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/27/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,800,013


----------



## twilyth (Mar 1, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 2/28/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,993,929


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh, so tantalizingly close...


----------



## twilyth (Mar 2, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/1/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,933,078


----------



## twilyth (Mar 3, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/2/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,062,813


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 3, 2011)

Fluctuating around 2 million... though, we seem to be above it with increasing frequency.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh I likey the 2 million number


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice job guys! Lets keep this up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2011)

Good job all, 2 million steady is what we need!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job all, 2 million steady is what we need!



I will second that!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 4, 2011)

Once again - ohhh sooo close.

Statistics Last Updated: 3/3/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,972,975


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2011)

Damn!  Still a great day though, great team!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn!  Still a great day though, great team!



Yep I hear ya CP! I figured we would get over 2 million daily, other than weekends.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2011)

We are close and we will eventually do so.  Can't give up!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep! Ants moving mountains!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 5, 2011)

Weird dip for a weekday.  Might see the missing 100k in tomorrow's numbers hopefully.  Maybe just a case of late reporting.

Statistics Last Updated: 3/4/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,880,463


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea that is odd! hardly ever dip below 1.9 mil!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Yea that is odd! hardly ever dip below 1.9 mil!



Weekend perhaps?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 6, 2011)

That's better.

Statistics Last Updated: 3/5/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,961,275


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome job for a Saturday team!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 7, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/6/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,926,986


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 7, 2011)

Good numbers for a Sunday. Way to go everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Good numbers for a Sunday. Way to go everyone!



I agree, a weekday of that magnitude should have put us over 2 million.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmm.  Monday is like Sunday except this ISN'T Carvel.

Statistics Last Updated: 3/7/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,827,859


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmmm, we need the 2 million back!!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeaaaa.  It's been almost a week since the last one.

Statistics Last Updated: 3/8/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,075,116


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 9, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeaaaa.  It's been almost a week since the last one.
> 
> Statistics Last Updated: 3/8/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,075,116



Ahhhh there it is.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep - the sweet 2 million


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 9, 2011)

Definitely good. The more we can do it the better.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 9, 2011)

awesome, glad we finally made it over 2 million!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

That's more like it    Great job team.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn, back to an 18 handle, well, really 19 for all intents and purposes.

Statistics Last Updated: 3/9/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,891,011


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 10, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Damn, back to an 18 handle, well, really 19 for all intents and purposes.
> 
> Statistics Last Updated: 3/9/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,891,011



Hmm, I wonder.........Ah probably because of Mind's power outage 

Damn it Mind you need to get the power back on stable bro


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 10, 2011)

Yep. MW contributes 20-30k a day, and that has a significant effect on our daily totals. We need you Mindweaver!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn, amazing what one member can do heh?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 11, 2011)

Not bad.

Statistics Last Updated: 3/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,927,234


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah. Though, in 10 years or so, assuming we're all still on this team,. (I certainly intend to be), 20-30k will probably be the points one cheap system makes in one hour!  Computing technology advances so fast.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2011)

really good day, not 2 million but still some great #'s.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeaaa!!!  Above 2M again.

Statistics Last Updated: 3/11/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,029,364


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 12, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeaaa!!!  Above 2M again.
> 
> Statistics Last Updated: 3/11/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,029,364



awesome for a Friday to be honest!!! Now if we can keep that up all weekend


----------



## twilyth (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh well.  It was fun while it lasted.

Statistics Last Updated: 3/12/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,831,626


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2011)

Typical weekend!  Great job guys!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 14, 2011)

Quite respectable for a Sunday night.  Less than 40k from 2M. 

Statistics Last Updated: 3/13/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,960,343


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice, 1.96mill on a sunday is really good imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2011)

Respectable is an understatement!   That's great for a Sunday.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 15, 2011)

I got one word for you crunchin' fools - BOO-YAH!

Statistics Last Updated: 3/14/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,142,004


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, even thou both my crunchers went down from a power outage, the team did great without me.  (Not that I account for much...)


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 15, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I got one word for you crunchin' fools - BOO-YAH!
> 
> Statistics Last Updated: 3/14/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,142,004



Holy cow!!!!!!!! 2.1 million is frigging awesome!!!

Way to go team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 15, 2011)

RadEd You are doing great.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2011)

That's just an amazing day folks, really proud of all of you!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright gentlemen.  Two days in a row over 2.1M.  Congrats all!!! 

Statistics Last Updated: 3/15/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,108,976


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 16, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Alright gentlemen.  Two days in a row over 2.1M.  Congrats all!!!
> 
> Statistics Last Updated: 3/15/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,108,976



Great job everyone.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 16, 2011)

Agree^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2011)

Uhhhh, we turnin' up the heat now!!!  I should have my 2nd rig up and running this week, so it's not much as I ended up getting another X2 just to get it going in the meantime but it sure helps.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to go! Two awesome days in a row!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 17, 2011)

Still over 2M - that's 3 in a row.  Woo-hoo!!!

Statistics Last Updated: 3/16/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,037,372


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 17, 2011)

2 million is a nice number....lets keep it there


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome! Keep it up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2011)

Come on, let's do 4 in a row!!!  Woot


----------



## twilyth (Mar 18, 2011)

You see that CP.  Now you've jinxed it.  

Hey, we had lotsa days that were sub 2M so 3 in a row is spectacular!  And today was only off by 100k.  

I loaded the last 180 days into google docs and ran the standard deviation - 240,960 points is how much we can be up or down by from one day to the next about 2/3's of the time - i think, don't really remember much from statistics class.  In other words, I think that means that 2/3's (68.2% according to wikipedia) of the time we will be up or down by that amount or less.

Statistics Last Updated: 3/17/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,903,197


----------



## HammerON (Mar 18, 2011)

So close...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2011)

twilyth said:


> You see that CP.  Now you've jinxed it.
> 
> Hey, we had lotsa days that were sub 2M so 3 in a row is spectacular!  And today was only off by 100k.
> 
> ...



Dammit 

Bogmali is going to be switching some of his folding CPU's to us here and help us out for about two weeks, if I understood correctly.  So, I think we'll hit 2 million a lot easier these next few days.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit
> 
> Bogmali is going to be switching some of his folding CPU's to us here and help us out for about two weeks, if I understood correctly.  So, I think we'll hit 2 million a lot easier these next few days.



+ 2 mill is a sure thing for some weeks.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 18, 2011)

I certainly hope so. Our numbers vary a lot, but we certainly should see a lot of 2 million days.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow!

Statistics Last Updated: 3/18/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,249,000


----------



## HammerON (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 19, 2011)

2.249 million! Oh yeah! And wow, weird to be exact like that...


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2011)

Holy crap!!! That is just frigging awesome team!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 20, 2011)

Were it not for that one day at 1.9M, this would be the 6th day in a row at over 2M, but alas, it is only the second day.

Statistics Last Updated: 3/19/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,088,344


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 20, 2011)

woot 2 Mill again


----------



## Bow (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## stinger608 (Mar 20, 2011)

Frigging awesome for a weekend!!!!! Awesome job team


----------



## twilyth (Mar 21, 2011)

The influx of folders is starting to really make a mark here.  

Hey, guys.  You know crunching is sooooo much better than folding, you should stay once the challenge is over.  

Statistics Last Updated: 3/20/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,305,483


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 21, 2011)

We'd sure love the extra numbers.  It would be awesome if we could get everyone on TPU to dedicate at least 1 thread to crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2011)

To further slightly boost our #'s, my 2nd rig in my sig will be back online today.  The folders get the most out of this one since that's my main folding rig, about 20k PPD from it.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn, those folding folks are pretty good at this crunching stuff.  Check out the jump from yesterday - almost 400k difference.  AMAZING!!!

Statistics Last Updated: 3/21/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,684,025


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW! Way to go everyone! 
That may well be a new record...


----------



## Bow (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## stinger608 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow team, at this rate I see a 3 mil in our future!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 22, 2011)

Give me another day for the results to come through on the other 2 machines. All 4 i7's @3.8/3.9ghz. Might throw a few quads into the mix as well. You guy's have my allegiance for the next month or so. Crunch on!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Buck


----------



## neoreif (Mar 22, 2011)

Woootttt! 2 Million! Nice one team! Been back too,for 3 days straight now! 
It felt like goin home!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, 2nd rig in my sig is back online as of now.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 23, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> WOW! Way to go everyone!
> That may well be a new record...



The record is  3,832,332 (547,476 BOINC pts x 7 to get WCG pts).  That was on Oct 28, 2010.

What the hell?  That is some crazy pointage.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice team.  Thanks for the help folders!!!  

Statistics Last Updated: 3/22/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,766,148


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

Up up and up.

THe record was while we had a lot of help from the XS Refugees and RAMMIE and company.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 24, 2011)

Another great day team

Statistics Last Updated: 3/23/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,602,801


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome! If we keep it up, we look poised to do well in the current challenge!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2011)

Some great #'s.   

Really appreciate what the peeps from the F@H team are doing!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 25, 2011)

Another incredible day - nearly 2.8M

Statistics Last Updated: 3/24/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,784,791


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 25, 2011)

Freaking awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

What a little help can do!!    Great day team, super proud of all of you and the helpers from the F@H Team!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

Our daily numbers go up and up! Thank you F@H team, we will do our best to repay your favor in kind.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Our daily numbers go up and up! Thank you F@H team, we will do our best to repay your favor in kind.



I already got a CPU for the rig that was down (18k PPD in F@H) and it's up and running.  So I already started.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 25, 2011)

Im slowly getting closer to the first page on free-dc of TPU! Not to long and I can be top 100!!

ALSO! Congrats!

Mindweaver passes 10,000,000!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Im slowly getting closer to the first page on free-dc of TPU! Not to long and I can be top 100!!
> 
> ALSO! Congrats!
> 
> Mindweaver passes 10,000,000!!!!



Congrats bro, a nice steady pace will get you very far even if it takes a bit.  In the next week or probably before you should be top 100.  I noticed your output yesterday and so far for today are above your seven day average.  So I take it you've added a rig or something of that nature?


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nope I haven't added anything just still my Q6600 but I have been playing a lot of games and stuff so when I play I hit the snooze thing till im done.

I would love to get more rigs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice!  You are movig along nicely.  ...and yeah, I snooze WCG to game as well.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 26, 2011)

2.8M.  Not an all time high but the best we've done in a while.  Congrats guys!!!

Statistics Last Updated: 3/25/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,804,952


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 26, 2011)

Damn!!!!! We always seem to be gaining about 100,000 a day........Well almost, it sounds better that way LOL. None the less, we have to thank the great F@H helping us kick some a$$ in the competition and gaining these awesome daily numbers!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 26, 2011)

Indeed. Hopefully we soon will be able to break the three million mark!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

Another awesometastic day.  woot woot


----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2011)

Another fantastic day!

Statistics Last Updated: 3/26/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,702,632


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great numbers for a weekend team!! 2.7 million is most awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, for the weekend, these are amazing #'s.  I wouldn't have been surprised if this was a 2.9 million day if it wasn't a weekend?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 3/27/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,795,287


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2011)

Another great Weekend day!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 29, 2011)

Indeed! Not much of a drop on the weekends...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Indeed! Not much of a drop on the weekends...



Nope, excited to see today's #'s


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 29, 2011)

Um... Wow... congrats to NF_Blake Moved up 80 spots?! to rank 15 or it might be a mess up from something.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 29, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Um... Wow... congrats to NF_Blake Moved up 80 spots?! to rank 15 or it might be a mess up from something.



No, it's not a mess-up, I believe NF_Blake has crunched before and just switched teams. Free-DC keeps all the credit with the user. That would probably answer your question.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 29, 2011)

OVER 3 MILLION!!!  WOOOOOOO-HOOOOO

Statistics Last Updated: 3/28/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 3,022,918


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> No, it's not a mess-up, I believe NF_Blake has crunched before and just switched teams. Free-DC keeps all the credit with the user. That would probably answer your question.



Yep, it does.  That's why sometimes when users join you see yourself down a spot or what not because they get ranked based on their stats, not just what they have crunched for team TPU.



twilyth said:


> OVER 3 MILLION!!!  WOOOOOOO-HOOOOO
> 
> Statistics Last Updated: 3/28/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 3,022,918




Holy cow, I want to scream!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhh  AMAZING!!!!  Where are the Czechs at?


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 29, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, it does.  That's why sometimes when users join you see yourself down a spot or what not because they get ranked based on their stats, not just what they have crunched for team TPU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHHHHHHHH HH



Me to CP!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

Just look at what we were pumping out when this thread was created on April of '09


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2011)

Better yet, look who created this thread - loonym (may he rest in peace).

Everytime I go to the first post of this thread I am reminded of a why I am crunching. I pray that his little girl is doing well and hope that she knows her father was a great man.
I think he would be proud of TPU at how far we have come

Shit still brings tears to my eyes....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2011)

insane


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

That's why I cropped it hammer, hoping not to remind many of his passing. But I guess his courage, dedication and love for his daughter can turn that around very quickly.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 29, 2011)

awesome job!!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry I'm late.  Double dosed on some meds accidentally and had to sleep it off.

Another 3M+ day!!!  Thank you to all folders.

Statistics Last Updated: 3/29/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 3,099,352


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweetness!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2011)

Woot!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Another day over 3 million!!!


----------



## hat (Mar 30, 2011)

mecha frieza says not too shabby


----------



## twilyth (Mar 31, 2011)

Oooooh nooooozzzzz.  So close.

Still freakin' amazing number!!

Statistics Last Updated: 3/30/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,926,562


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 31, 2011)

Still, good job all!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 1, 2011)

Little bit of a hiccup today.

Statistics Last Updated: 3/31/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,767,748


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

Meh, still great day though.  But wonder what happened?


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Meh, still great day though.  But wonder what happened?



Hmm, yea I have to wonder also. Man, that was over 300,000 difference. None the less, still frigging great numbers team!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 2, 2011)

Another great day.  Guess were getting spoiled with those 3M+ days.

Statistics Last Updated: 4/1/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,833,965


----------



## twilyth (Apr 3, 2011)

We're a little off today but that's not a big surprise for a weekend.

Statistics Last Updated: 4/2/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,607,034


----------



## KieX (Apr 3, 2011)

A few weeks ago we were celebrating hitting 2Mill and now we're dissapointed we're not hitting 3Mill 

/jk

Mighty good work


----------



## twilyth (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, slowing down considerably with the folders leaving - most of them anyway.  It certainly was exciting while it lasted so thanks again gentlemen. 
         

Statistics Last Updated: 4/3/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,545,438


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 4, 2011)

Indeed! Thank y'all folders very much!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 4, 2011)

You have my allegiance for a couple more weeks!


----------



## hat (Apr 4, 2011)

Damn I need to get my server stable... losing a good ~800PPD over that!


----------



## hat (Apr 5, 2011)

Server finally tested stable last night... I've tested it stable before and it ended up going sour on me though.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, we got a nice 300k bump from yesterday.  Ghosts of work units past?  IDK, but I'll take it.

Statistics Last Updated: 4/4/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,854,194


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 6, 2011)

YES! TOP 100! Woot! Now to make it to oh lets say Top 60 by end of this year...


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work Delta6326..  I remember not long ago 100k whould get you on the main page.  Just goes to show how far the team has come in a short time.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like things stabilizing at well over 2.5M.  Another great day!

Statistics Last Updated: 4/5/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,742,006


----------



## twilyth (Apr 7, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 4/6/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,790,637


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 7, 2011)

Pretty decent.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2011)

saaweeeet job team


----------



## twilyth (Apr 8, 2011)

3 days in a row over 2.7M.  Looks like that is the new normal as long as a few of our folding brothers hang out with us here.

By the way, there is a really interesting article in the April Scientific American on protein folding.  Here is a link to a brief description, but you'll have to pay $6 to dl or buy the print version (also $6) to read it unfortunately.  Normally they have a SciAm digital subscription you can get independently of the print version but they say they're not taking new subscriptions since they are redesigning the site.

Anyway, the traditional view of proteins is that they fold into a rigid 3 dimensional shape - sometimes on their own due to the interplay of regions that are hydophilic and those that are hydrophobic.  Often you need other specialized proteins (chaperonins) to help the process along.

But it turns out that about a third of human proteins have sections that have no predetermined shape.  Parts of the protein might be rigid, but other parts are completely mushy (amorphous).

It's speculation right now, but they guess that proteins that function as enzymes have a well-defined, rigid structure while the mushier ones tend to be used for signaling and communication within the cell.

If you're heavy into folding, it's worth checking out.  For the 6 bucks though I would get the magazine.  There's a lot of interesting stuff in this month's issue.  There are even short articles on asthma, IBM's Watson, dengue fever, etc, etc.

Statistics Last Updated: 4/7/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,771,118


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 8, 2011)

Big thanks to the folding brothers.  I now have three i7's so I will help them as they have helped us.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 9, 2011)

Oops.  Guess we had a few people leaving recently.  But I don't think there is much doubt we will settle back down to a level that will be well over 2M.  It's not as exciting as 3M, but I was getting tired of that 2M number screwing with us every day.

Statistics Last Updated: 4/8/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,392,683


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2011)

well we should be very happy for the time that the f@h team helped us out 

and NOT be unhappy for what we can do ourselves 

great job team


----------



## twilyth (Apr 10, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 4/9/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,364,239


----------



## twilyth (Apr 11, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 4/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,429,012


----------



## twilyth (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice team.  Looks like we are stable at around 2.3-2.4M.

Statistics Last Updated: 4/11/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,455,916


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 12, 2011)

my main rig is now back online i was cleaning it out and then was gone for a couple days for TSA, so i decided to just leave it off.

And Congrats everyone!! TechPowerUp! passes 180,000,000


----------



## twilyth (Apr 13, 2011)

Continued stable at around 2.4M.  Plus we've had 3 days in a row with more than 4k results returned. 

Statistics Last Updated: 4/12/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [9 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,369,218


----------



## twilyth (Apr 14, 2011)

Small dip.  I'm happy to see anything over 2M.

Statistics Last Updated: 4/13/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,238,983


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 4/14/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,250,439


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 15, 2011)

Big thanks again to twilth for posting.  I missed updating a few so my numbers will be down.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 15, 2011)

Going to the casino again.  Wish me luck.

sorry for the double post.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Going to the casino again.  Wish me luck.
> 
> sorry for the double post.



Good luck.  Depending how you bet, craps has the best odds.  Don't forget about General Nonsense if you want a lively discussion on gambling or any other subjects.  Just remember that we're all trolls over there.  Seriously.  It's troll central, but I enjoy being with my own kind.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2011)

Great #'s, any of the F@H peeps still helping out?


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 15, 2011)

We have a some helping and the numbers will be down when we help them but it is all good.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great #'s, any of the F@H peeps still helping out?



My memory sucks but I think bog, buck, 4x4(???), greasemonkey (???) and maybe a few others.

My sincerest apologies if any of those named are actually full time crunchers.  I used to be able to tell by comparing RAC's to daily scores, but you guys have been here long enough that they are pretty close now so I have to rely on my lousy memory.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2011)

Well I don't have a CPU to help them with, but whatever can fold will fold!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 16, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 4/15/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,384,965


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

Some great #'s!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 17, 2011)

Whoa.  WTF.  I know the chimp challenge doesn't start until May and today's numbers by team member are in line with the norm as of the last database update.

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/16/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,023,635*


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 17, 2011)

holy crap! We have not been that low in forever. Wonder what the heck has happened here.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 17, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Whoa.  WTF.  I know the chimp challenge doesn't start until May and today's numbers by team member are in line with the norm as of the last database update.
> 
> *Statistics Last Updated: 4/16/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 1,023,635*



I bet you caught the server with it's pant's down.

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/16/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,024,093*


----------



## twilyth (Apr 17, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I bet you caught the server with it's pant's down.
> 
> *Statistics Last Updated: 4/16/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,024,093*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110417/WCG 2011-04-16-History-1.jpg



Thanks man.  It never occurred to me to check back.  Good catch.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 18, 2011)

Not bad.

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/17/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,003,177*


----------



## twilyth (Apr 19, 2011)

Big jump from yesterday.  Nice.

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/18/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,364,979*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2011)

Woot!    amazing day.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 20, 2011)

Good score and nearly 4k results (3993)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/19/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,259,277*


----------



## Bow (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2011)

Steadily over that 2.2 million mark.  I can't wait to get back up on my feet and build a SB rig.  That's definitely coming soon and it'll be a special build, if you'll know what I mean.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 21, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/20/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,026,772*


----------



## twilyth (Apr 22, 2011)

It's nice to see the new normal here is over 2M.

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/21/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,192,567*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2011)

Much better.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 23, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/22/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,043,765*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2011)

steadily above 2 million but fluctuating from 2 and 2.2 million, back and forth.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/23/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	1,967,183*

Typical weekend, still not that bad.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/24/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago] 
TechPowerUp! 1,903,868*


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2011)

Some weird swings in pointage lately.  


*Statistics Last Updated: 4/25/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago] 
TechPowerUp! 2,174,382*


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 27, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Some weird swings in pointage lately.



Probably some crunchers switching rigs to folding.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 27, 2011)

Still over 2M

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/26/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,101,204*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm back online as of now with the X6 guys.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/27/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] 1,968,737
TechPowerUp! *


----------



## twilyth (Apr 29, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/28/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,017,951*


----------



## Bow (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## stinger608 (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome team!!!!


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm liking this 1100t teamed up with my Xeon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I'm liking this 1100t teamed up with my Xeon!



How do you like the 1100t so far?


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 29, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> How do you like the 1100t so far?



like it a lot overclocks well and looking forward to see how bulldozer does


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> like it a lot overclocks well and looking forward to see how bulldozer does



What clocks have you gotten out of it?


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 29, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> What clocks have you gotten out of it?



had it at 4.2 but run it at 4.0 for stability cause i'm too lazy to tweak it lol plus it's the rig my wife games on so kinda have to sneak in and out to get it up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> had it at 4.2 but run it at 4.0 for stability cause i'm too lazy to tweak it lol plus it's the rig my wife games on so kinda have to sneak in and out to get it up



  How much voltage did you need for that?  So far I'm just testing mine for the first time since I have it   Here's what I'm at.  (1090t)

Full load:


----------



## twilyth (Apr 30, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/29/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,949,525*


----------



## twilyth (May 1, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/30/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,907,266*


----------



## twilyth (May 2, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/1/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,844,721*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2011)

Okay day for a weekend.  Let's see how we do during the week.


----------



## twilyth (May 3, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/2/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,943,397*


----------



## Bow (May 3, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (May 4, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/3/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,803,820*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2011)

You can see the effects of helping our fellow brothas out for the CC, but all very well worth it and they deserve nothing less!


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/4/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,704,523*


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 5/4/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> TechPowerUp! 1,704,523*



Dang, we keep dropping it seems like. 

Is it due to the F@H competition?


----------



## BinaryMage (May 5, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Dang, we keep dropping it seems like.
> 
> Is it due to the F@H competition?



Yeah, definitely. A good amount of crunchers are switching rigs over to F@H for the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Dang, we keep dropping it seems like.
> 
> Is it due to the F@H competition?



Some people either are in the process of switching or have switched.  MJK had to shut down his rigs for a while.  Things are a little rough but I'm hoping he'll be back.

I'm sticking with WCG but I did add my 5770 to the F@H team so it's not like I'm a complete slacker.  I'm sure the numbers will drop a few hundred thousand over the next few days as things settle out.  But it might not be quite that bad.  Here's hoping our F@H team crushes the competition.


----------



## Delta6326 (May 5, 2011)

Well at least im slowly moving up. Im down to #82! My goal is 50-60 by the end of this year.


----------



## twilyth (May 6, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/5/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,747,087*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2011)

the F@H team REALLY needs our help guys!!

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/
just a couple of days would be great for them


----------



## BinaryMage (May 6, 2011)

For once I am actually glad in a sort of way to see our numbers go down, 'cause it means more members are switching rigs to F@H. Come on guys, they helped us, let's help them!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2011)

I got everything I could going for the CC challenge, you guys should do the same.


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

Yep - I agree and have done so myself. It is going to be strange not getting any points for a bit...


----------



## twilyth (May 7, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/6/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,471,357*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2011)

#'s will be back up after the CC.  For now the #'s are good on the F@H side.


----------



## twilyth (May 8, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/7/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,301,856*


----------



## twilyth (May 9, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/8/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,287,123*


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

Low numbers for a bit. That will change next week when the Chimp Challange is over


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Low numbers for a bit. That will change next week when the Chimp Challange is over



Yep, we are souring in the CC though.


----------



## twilyth (May 10, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/9/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,311,300*


----------



## HammerON (May 10, 2011)

Not bad - better than yesterday's numbers.


----------



## twilyth (May 11, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,293,919*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2011)

Not bad at all considering we are helping out the F@H team.    However, Lower #'s due to helping them will be just as good to me!


----------



## twilyth (May 12, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/11/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,165,632*


----------



## twilyth (May 13, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/12/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,140,978*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2011)

its odd, but i do love the low numbers atm


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its odd, but i do love the low numbers atm



From a certain point of view, hell yeah!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2011)

i cant find you on this list CP http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_stats.php?pr=bo&st=0&teamid=6ec6454186608e1b86f7a3e96b5d35d0 but on the stats-free i see you lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i cant find you on this list CP http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_stats.php?pr=bo&st=0&teamid=6ec6454186608e1b86f7a3e96b5d35d0 but on the stats-free i see you lol



Maybe "david"?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2011)

well you've gotten older then 

Number of visits to this profile: 57
BAM! user since: July 8 2009
Birthday: September 6
Age: 56
Country: United States
Sex: Male
URL: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org
Detailed stats: Detailed stats

My personal background:
Sr Enterprise Architect


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2011)

Meh, why am I not on there?


----------



## twilyth (May 14, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/13/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,221,290*


----------



## twilyth (May 15, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/14/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,169,715*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2011)

would be great if our numbers next year at the same time was 0 lol, just to help our brothers in F@H


----------



## twilyth (May 16, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/15/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,127,565*


----------



## BinaryMage (May 16, 2011)

It should start going back up tomorrow, now that the Chimp Challenge is over.


----------



## twilyth (May 17, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/16/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,602,766*


----------



## BinaryMage (May 17, 2011)

Looks like numbers are climbing back up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2011)

Yep, they should get better in a few days, some peeps are still switching stuff over.


----------



## twilyth (May 18, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/17/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,660,333*


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 5/17/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> TechPowerUp! 1,660,333*



Yep, now we're bouncing back


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2011)

I still have my 2 i7 970's and i7 920 folding as I am interested in what ppd I was getting during CC. I will switch them back probably Sunday.


----------



## twilyth (May 18, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I still have my 2 i7 970's and i7 920 folding as I am interested in what ppd I was getting during CC. I will switch them back probably Sunday.



I've just got my 5770 folding right now.  I don't think I ever really got it set up correctly on the i7-920, but IDK.  I'm up to a total of 87k points but you'd think it would be a lot higher.  Maybe not.  I did check it several times and it looked like it was running correctly and using at least 80% of the CPU.


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2011)

Yeah - I am a little confused on how/what/when/where the points accumulate...
We will see.


----------



## twilyth (May 19, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/18/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,647,238*


----------



## BinaryMage (May 19, 2011)

Hmm... it's not climbing back to pre-CC numbers yet. Wonder why.


----------



## stinger608 (May 19, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Hmm... it's not climbing back to pre-CC numbers yet. Wonder why.



Yea, we were usually right at or above the 2 mil point for some time.


----------



## hat (May 19, 2011)

It takes time for the points to come back. WCG doesn't start/stop on a dime like F@H does, it gains momentum.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2011)

There are some users who have yet to switch rigs back and also some who did so recently.  The next week or so we should be back up to speed.


----------



## twilyth (May 20, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/19/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,707,473*


----------



## dustyshiv (May 20, 2011)

All my rigs are now back to full throttle crunching!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2011)

Slightly up, getting back up to speed.

Thanks dusty!


----------



## twilyth (May 22, 2011)

Looks like we're very slow getting back to 2M.

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/21/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,682,329*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2011)

Yep, not bad for a weekend when we are still getting up to speed.


----------



## Bow (May 22, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (May 23, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/22/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,745,213*


----------



## BinaryMage (May 23, 2011)

Good, a significant increase.


----------



## mjkmike (May 23, 2011)

My bad for being lost.  Will be back soon I hope.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2011)

Nice #'s today for even still a weekend.


----------



## twilyth (May 24, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/23/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,874,061*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## twilyth (May 25, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/24/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,746,208*


----------



## Bow (May 25, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (May 26, 2011)

It doesn't look like we're going to be seeing 2M again for a while.  Just gotta keep on keepin' on.

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/25/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,631,904*


----------



## BinaryMage (May 26, 2011)

We may still be losing some points to folding, which is fine.


----------



## twilyth (May 26, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> We may still be losing some points to folding, which is fine.


Maybe, but I don't think it's anywhere near 300k or more per day.  I hope so, but I think it's early summer weather that is more likely to blame.  I've had to cut back on the clocks on most of my rigs.  I do plan on putting in a Hydro 60 for one of the 2600k's so that I can run it at 80+ F ambients at 3.8-3.9ghz, but I don't think most people are interested in doing something like that.  And even those clocks are lower than what I could do at normal temps around 70F with that kind of cooling.

Plus there's the electricity issue.  I pay about 20 cents per kilowatt hour.  In the winter it's not so bad since your bill is low anyway, but when you get some of those monster bills in July and August, you're better off just shutting rigs down since not only are they a drain but they also add to the heat your a/c has to compensate for.

It's not a big deal though.  I think these are still respectable levels for the summer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2011)

Summers always suck, but we shine in winter


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 26, 2011)

i should be adding a 970 to the list over the summer 

buying KieX's RIIIG board, and the rest over the summer for dedicated cruncher/fileserver


----------



## twilyth (May 27, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/26/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,741,754*


----------



## BinaryMage (May 27, 2011)

Good, a 100K increase is nice to see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2011)

Much better today.


----------



## twilyth (May 28, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/27/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,733,571*


----------



## twilyth (May 29, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/28/11 23:59:59 (UTC) 1,659,324[2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2011)

Not bad at all for a weekend.


----------



## twilyth (May 30, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/29/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,679,954*


----------



## twilyth (May 31, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/30/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,762,934*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2011)

Some good #'s.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 31, 2011)

I don't post in here a lot... Great job Team! and another kickass job you're doing twilyth!  You're a very important part of this team!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 1, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 5/31/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,614,613*


----------



## twilyth (Jun 2, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/1/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,665,926*


----------



## twilyth (Jun 3, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/2/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,681,650*


----------



## twilyth (Jun 4, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/3/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,743,325*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2011)

Wooot good #'s


----------



## twilyth (Jun 5, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/4/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,681,628*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2011)

Typical weekend, however, before the CC and the F@H members that helped we used to average about maybe 100-200k higher daily right?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2011)

i do remeber this though  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2239570&postcount=4428
3 millions


----------



## KieX (Jun 5, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i do remeber this though  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2239570&postcount=4428
> 3 millions



We'll get there eventually, TPU is always rocking!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 6, 2011)

Once we get back to 2M/day consistently, I'll change the color back to blue.  I have a feeling it will take a few months though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2011)

Well there's a contest in the works, so that'll get things rockin' for sure. .  Over the time we just have gotten better and better.  We ain't stopping


----------



## twilyth (Jun 6, 2011)

I just thought that after the CC we would be closer to 2M, but I understand about cutting back due to the heat or because of biological interface issues like a wife or girlfriend.   It is simply our lot in life as crunchers to be misunderstood. 

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/5/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,759,615*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2011)

Well this was good for a Sunday.

People have ups and downs in life, I've had to cut back, but what can I do?  At least I have continued to crunch and that puts my mind at peace.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty consistent numbers.

Here's what they look like since the official end of CC







*Statistics Last Updated: 6/6/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,783,833*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep, very consistent!  I mean this is not bad, I'd just like them to be a little higher.  We'll see how things turn out once we get the contest announced and going!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 8, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/7/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,731,771*


----------



## twilyth (Jun 9, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/8/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,751,8591*


----------



## twilyth (Jun 10, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/9/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,793,141*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2011)

Good day, we need a bit more powah though!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 11, 2011)

Woot - first day over 1.8M in a couple weeks.  Yeaaaaa!

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,806,689*


----------



## twilyth (Jun 12, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/11/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,584,911*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn 1.8 million  

Let' see what we do during this upcoming week, since the weekend screwed us up. (lower #'s)


----------



## twilyth (Jun 13, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/11/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]Statistics Last Updated: 6/12/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,526,460*


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 13, 2011)

A weekend slowdown.  Hopefully we can pick up the slack today!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> A weekend slowdown.  Hopefully we can pick up the slack today!



Let's see!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 14, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/13/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,794,608*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2011)

Not bad, seems about normal nowadays.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 15, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/14/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,683,525*


----------



## xenocide (Jun 15, 2011)

That would have been a little closer to 1.7 had a remembered to let my comp run while I was at work >.<


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmmm, not liking the drop...


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2011)

Me neither
Come on people crunch harder!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Me neither
> Come on people crunch harder!!!



Once I receive that strip, it won't be much but it'll be another two cores crunching.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 16, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/15/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,622,354*


----------



## twilyth (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey, this isn't funny any more.  Were'd everybody go?  Why didn't anyone tell me?  Is it my breath?

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/16/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,621,393*


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry about that.  The main is back and I will work on the others.  I should note that one i7 2600k is going to a friend.  They are dirt poor and will not be crunching but I thought the little girl should have a rig that would last.  I have missed you all and I'm sorry.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 17, 2011)

well i haven't stopped crunching. Someday I will get money and add a rig.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 17, 2011)

@Delta6326, That I had coming to me.  Glad to here you crunch.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 17, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Sorry about that.  The main is back and I will work on the others.  I should note that one i7 2600k is going to a friend.  They are dirt poor and will not be crunching but I thought the little girl should have a rig that would last.  I have missed you all and I'm sorry.





mjkmike said:


> @Delta6326, That I had coming to me.  Glad to here you crunch.



Well, you're forgiven.  Just don't let it happen again. {j/k}   It's good to have you back.

Giving away a 2600k is quite generous and you're right, it should be quite a nice machine for many years.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 18, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/17/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,623,901*


----------



## Bow (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2011)

the rig froze this morning after had crunched all night @ 4.4 ghz lol

back to 4.2, will try and adjust some voltage options later and give it another run at 4.4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the rig froze this morning after had crunched all night @ 4.4 ghz lol
> 
> back to 4.2, will try and adjust some voltage options later and give it another run at 4.4



Speaking of that, I had postponed my overclocking for the CC, but it's over now and I haven't resumed on my quest for 4GHz.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2011)

it shouldnt be too hard 

you have a good board and a good cpu  so go for it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it shouldnt be too hard
> 
> you have a good board and a good cpu  so go for it



Yep, gonna try sometime this weekend.


----------



## KieX (Jun 18, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Sorry about that.  The main is back and I will work on the others.  I should note that one i7 2600k is going to a friend.  They are dirt poor and will not be crunching but I thought the little girl should have a rig that would last.  I have missed you all and I'm sorry.



Good to have you back. Also great to see you're still helping others as ever. It's an honor to be in a team with guys like you


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2011)

^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn right KieX!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 19, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/18/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,662,067*


----------



## twilyth (Jun 20, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/19/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,583,661*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2011)

Typical weekend, but still not liking this.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 21, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/20/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,849,974*


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 21, 2011)

Pretty nice! A definite improvement.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 22, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/21/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,825,476*


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 22, 2011)

Still going strong.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2011)

Uhhh nice, now that's more like it!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 23, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/22/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,672,662*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm, up and down we keep going


----------



## HammerON (Jun 23, 2011)

Sadly I will be down to just the 2 i7 970's and the lappy as I am selling the i7 920 rig to a friend at work. Oh well, they come and they go...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Sadly I will be down to just the 2 i7 970's and the lappy as I am selling the i7 920 rig to a friend at work. Oh well, they come and they go...



Any particular reason why you are selling dude?  But yeah bro, no worries, stuff does come and go.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 23, 2011)

That's the way it goes.  Yes, we're doing this for a good cause, but first and foremost it should be fun.  It should never be a priority in and of itself.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2011)

twilyth said:


> That's the way it goes.  Yes, we're doing this for a good cause, but first and foremost it should be fun.  It should never be a priority in and of itself.



Well said.  Whatever you do in life you got to have fun doing it.  You'll enjoy it more and it'll come more natural.  I've had to cut back from what i once had, but you know what I had to put myself first to finally move along and I'm glad I did.  Sure, I've had extensive delays, but I will be back stronger than ever in WCG and F@H one day, but for now it's about me, once I achieve what I want and stop having set backs, you'll will see.  Plus, I still have to build a rig after you guys!  I have internet thanks to this wonderful community, you'll didn't forget that right?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any particular reason why you are selling dude?  But yeah bro, no worries, stuff does come and go.



Sure - I am short on funds and need some money to play during our short Alaska summer (fishing). I will add another rig or two in the fall (like I have the last couple years).


----------



## twilyth (Jun 24, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/23/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,750,732*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Sure - I am short on funds and need some money to play during our short Alaska summer (fishing). I will add another rig or two in the fall (like I have the last couple years).




Yep, noticed you've been doing that.  Well, best of luck Heath! 




other the other hand, over 1.7 million today.  Pretty good


----------



## twilyth (Jun 25, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/24/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,645,105*


----------



## twilyth (Jun 26, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/25/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,527,342*


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 27, 2011)

Still great numbers for such a small team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2011)

...and the weekend.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 27, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/26/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,653,269*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2011)

Much better for the last day of the weekend.  Great job team, really proud of the efforts put in by everyone!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 28, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/27/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,845,902*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW, great day!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 29, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/28/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,704,069*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2011)

Meh, not bad but we need it higher than this


----------



## twilyth (Jun 30, 2011)

Do NOT . . . I repeat . . . Do NOT PANIC 

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/29/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,571,987*


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh well, hopefully we'll see a brighter day tomorrow.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 30, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Do NOT . . . I repeat . . . Do NOT PANIC
> 
> *Statistics Last Updated: 6/29/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> TechPowerUp! 1,571,987*



OH MY GOD!!!!!! I am beating my head against my desk, and screaming bloody murder at the moment..........................................Na, just kidding

We will, I repeat, we will bounce right back from this without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!! I am beating my head against my desk, and screaming bloody murder at the moment..........................................Na, just kidding
> 
> We will, I repeat, we will bounce right back from this without breaking a sweat.



We seem to have more ups and downs lately.  #'s are so consistent.  Watch tomorrow we have a 1.8 million point day


----------



## twilyth (Jul 1, 2011)

A little late today with the stats.  Slept all day so my internal clock is off.

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/30/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,716,312*


----------



## BinaryMage (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad to see a jump.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep!   Great job team!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 2, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/1/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,516,001*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2011)

Hmmm, not sure if the weekend has anything to do with this # drop.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 3, 2011)

Get comfortable. I have a feeling the whole summer is going to be like this.  It's only temporary. 

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/2/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,407,683*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah, temps rise daily, more heat and more power usage, A/C works harder.  Viscous cycle.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 4, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/3/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,486,751*


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, temps rise daily, more heat and more power usage, A/C works harder. Viscous cycle.



And don't forget all the gaming 

The reason why my numbers have dropped from 3k to 1.8k(still low number) is my tech teacher let me install WCG on 4 computers(p4@2.8ghz) at the school but now they got a new lab and I graduated so I can't go back and reinstall it.
Dropped overall 30k:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> And don't forget all the gaming
> 
> The reason why my numbers have dropped from 3k to 1.8k(still low number) is my tech teacher let me install WCG on 4 computers(p4@2.8ghz) at the school but now they got a new lab and I graduated so I can't go back and reinstall it.
> Dropped overall 30k:shadedshu
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110704/Capture0160.jpg



  That's the thing with installing it on computers you don't own, it great while it lasts but sucks once you can't control it anymore. I hate seeing computers on idle.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's the thing with installing it on computers you don't own, it great while it lasts but sucks once you can't control it anymore. I hate seeing computers on idle.



Poor, poor puppies


----------



## twilyth (Jul 5, 2011)

Much better today.  Cool.

*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/4/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,826,010*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2011)

Woohooo, great day all.  I had no power for like 1/2 of the day today so my #'s were down.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 6, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/5/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,868,815*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome day!  Great job team!


----------



## Bow (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Jul 7, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/6/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,878,990*


----------



## Bow (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2011)

...and if I'm not mistaken raptor is not up to full speed yet?  Believe he was letting some WU's finish over @ F@H on one of his SR-2 rigs, right?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 8, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/7/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,919,154*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2011)

Now that's what I'm talking about.  Great job team, F150's help is definitely noticeable.

However, don't get comfortable guys, continue to crunch hard on whatever you can afford to crunch on!


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 8, 2011)

Holy Crap! F150 Raptor! That is some intense numbers
Also that is a sweet truck!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 9, 2011)

Getting closer and closer to 2M. Maybe this won't be a slow summer after all.  

*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/8/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,920,308*


----------



## Bow (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2011)

As long as F150 stays it won't 

Overall, kickass job though!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh well.  Easy come, easy go.

*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/9/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,677,183*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2011)

Meh, it's the weekend remember?  Last weekend we had a day in the 1.4 millions, so we still doing good.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 10, 2011)

It wasn't that bad of a day considering Mindweaver's power outage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> It wasn't that bad of a day considering Mindweaver's power outage.



Even without it it wasn't bad.  I say we are kicking ass!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 11, 2011)

Tasty.*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,925,977*


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 11, 2011)

Much better today!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh sooo close!!!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeaaaa!  Back over 2M  WOOT!!!   

*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/11/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,096,334*


----------



## Bow (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2011)

Hell yeah!   Been a while but we did it!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice indeed


----------



## twilyth (Jul 13, 2011)

To be expected.  We're moving in the right direction thanks to all of our dedicated members. *
Statistics Last Updated: 7/12/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,864,890*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Jul 14, 2011)

NO!  Turn around! We need to go the other way!*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/13/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,772,282*


----------



## Bow (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## stinger608 (Jul 14, 2011)

twilyth said:


> NO!  Turn around! We need to go the other way!*
> Statistics Last Updated: 7/13/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
> TechPowerUp! 1,772,282*



No kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2011)

Weird trend!  Like if we uploaded a whole bunch of work one day and now we are dropping again.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 15, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/14/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,889,259*


----------



## Bow (Jul 15, 2011)

At least it up some.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep, much better.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 16, 2011)

Mmmm.  Can't you feel the warm glow?  *
Statistics Last Updated: 7/15/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,021,953*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2011)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!!!!!  

Great job team, super proud to be hitting these #'s at such hot time of the year


----------



## twilyth (Jul 17, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/16/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,863,192*


----------



## twilyth (Jul 18, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/17/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,867,521*


----------



## Bow (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2011)

Good numbers throughout the weekend.   Great job!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 19, 2011)

Squeaked by 2M by just 35k, but it's still 2M.  *
Statistics Last Updated: 7/18/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,035,327*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Jul 20, 2011)

Ohhhh.  Sooooo close.  We'll call this pink rather than a red day.  *
Statistics Last Updated: 7/19/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,960,661*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2011)

Still good #'s


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2011)

Every point counts.  Over 2M by just a hair.  *
Statistics Last Updated: 7/20/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,020,639*


----------



## Bow (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about


----------



## twilyth (Jul 22, 2011)

Another pink day.  *
Statistics Last Updated: 7/21/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,924,205*


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the post twilyth.  The numbers will get better.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 22, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Thanks for the post twilyth.  The numbers will get better.


I think so.  We seem to be moving in the right direction.  That's why I feel bad about taking down my i7-950.  I just don't understand how my 1090T at 3.8ghz only uses 100w and the 950 at 3.6ghz uses nearly 300w (285).  I'm going to have to shut down one of the 2600k's and put it on the kill-a-watt meter and see what it's using.

I'm willing to replace the 950 but I don't want to put out any cash with bulldozer around the corner, not to mention SB-E.  And I will go for one or the other.  It just might have to wait until Q4 before what I really want is available.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 23, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/22/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,892,263*


----------



## Bow (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2011)

We always seem to drop a bit entering the weekend.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 24, 2011)

Another pink day.  *
Statistics Last Updated: 7/23/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,931,010*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2011)

Great day for a weekend.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 25, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/24/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,850,697*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2011)

Typical weekend drop.  Still some great #'s.  Can't wait for the heat to get by a bit so we can launch our contest, that should give us slightly better #'s.


----------



## Bow (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, that's the stuff  *
Statistics Last Updated: 7/25/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,073,864*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2011)

I love blue!!!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh my, what a squeaker   *
Statistics Last Updated: 7/26/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,000,189*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2011)

WOW, don't recall going over the 2 million mark but that little ever.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 28, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/27/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,878,929*


----------



## Bow (Jul 28, 2011)

@twilyth, How can I get a sig like that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2011)

Me no liking #'s today


----------



## KieX (Jul 28, 2011)

Bow said:


> @twilyth, How can I get a sig like that?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133569


----------



## twilyth (Jul 28, 2011)

Bow said:


> @twilyth, How can I get a sig like that?





KieX said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133569



Sorry I missed that Bow.  And thank you KieX.

I checked the WCG thread and it seems to still be active so you should be good to go.

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,29840_offset,0



Chicken Patty said:


> Me no liking #'s today


It's not that far off our average.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Sorry I missed that Bow.  And thank you KieX.
> 
> I checked the WCG thread and it seems to still be active so you should be good to go.
> 
> ...



But I like the blue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/28/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

	 TechPowerUp!	 1,841,975​*

Slightly lower than yesterday, still great #'s though.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 30, 2011)

Just 3079 pts away.  D'oh!!!*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/29/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,996,921*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 30, 2011)

its awesome numbers for weekend  f@ck yeah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its awesome numbers for weekend  f@ck yeah



 Indeed, super awesome numbers.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 31, 2011)

The spirit of TPU.........congrats


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2011)

VulkanBros said:


> The spirit of TPU.........congrats



TPU just feels like home.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry I'm a little late.  Fell asleep again and then forgot before checking the forums.  TPU and GN are a damned addiction I tell you.  *
Statistics Last Updated: 7/30/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,923,840*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2011)

Addiction?  Damn right! 


We pulled off some great #'s for the weekend, definitely doing a great job fellas, keep it up!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 1, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 7/31/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,849,063*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2011)

We did great over the weekend, let's see during the week.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 2, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/1/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,947,187*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh so close


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

ill have another 2600K running in about a weeks time 

got sweet deal on a big bang marhsall too, so i hope it will be running around 5 ghz under some water


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ill have another 2600K running in about a weeks time
> 
> got sweet deal on a big bang marhsall too, so i hope it will be running around 5 ghz under some water



  I want one of those big bang marshalls so bad so i can stuff it with a shit load of video cards for folding


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

i cant believe how many pci-e slots theres on that fucker lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i cant believe how many pci-e slots theres on that fucker lol



Yeah man, makes my pants tight every time I look at it...


----------



## twilyth (Aug 3, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/2/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,974,801*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *
> Statistics Last Updated: 8/2/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
> TechPowerUp! 1,974,801*



Closer and closer, pushhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2011)

To boost the #'s a bit, I tried a "dead" board I had for my 2nd rig and it booted!  Installing Windows now.  I'll finish it tomorrow but hopefully everything works fine.


----------



## xenocide (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been leaving mine running as I promised, seems to be helping (albeit only slightly).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2011)

EVERY machine helps


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm afraid the heat will be taking it's toll for the next month.*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/3/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,787,677*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I'm afraid the heat will be taking it's toll for the next month.*
> Statistics Last Updated: 8/3/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
> TechPowerUp! 1,787,677*



Not only that but it seems we are lacking an update, certain users are below what they normally are.  But maybe its' just an off day period.


----------



## Bow (Aug 4, 2011)

SRY my rig was shut down for about 12+ hrs.  Not that is that big a power house but every little bit helps.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2011)

Bow said:


> SRY my rig was shut down for about 12+ hrs.  Not that is that big a power house but every little bit helps.



AH HA!  We have the culprit!!!


----------



## Bow (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2011)

Indeed, every bit helps.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 5, 2011)

Hang on friends.  Bulldozer is only a couple months away - a couple weeks if you're interested in server chips. *
Statistics Last Updated: 8/4/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,756,045*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2011)

Wasn't bulldozer supposed to be out like a year ago already


----------



## twilyth (Aug 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wasn't bulldozer supposed to be out like a year ago already



I don't know.  I know it's delayed since it was supposed to be lauched in June, but I think that's been the only delay.  Honestly don't know though.

I figure people have been jizzing their jeans over it for at least as long as the Intel fanboys did the same over Nahalem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah I have been some time.  I won't upgrade right now, want to see how they do in WCG first.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 5, 2011)

Normally I'm the same way but I actually use 2 of the 4 rigs running right now so raw performance is important to me for other reasons.  What I mean is, since the BD rig will replace one of my 1090t's, my main interest will be how it performs on normal cpu intensive tasks like transcoding, encrypting, archiving, etc.  If it does well overall it will probably be a good cruncher.

BD though is going to be a different animal though since each module only has one fp unit.  So you'll have 8 cores but only 4 fpu's.  Of course that's also true for Intel's hyperthreaded i7's so maybe that won't mean much, but we'll have to see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2011)

I love how my PC runs, so unless it crunches better, I ain't touching it.  I do have to build a rig though, so we'll see.


----------



## Bow (Aug 6, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I love how my PC runs, so unless it crunches better, I ain't touching it.  I do have to build a rig though, so we'll see.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 6, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/5/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,758,295*


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 6, 2011)

Just got my I7 930, my#2 I7 2600k, and 1090t back in the game.  The one I7 2600k that I will give to a friend is leaving soon.  Never thought it costs this much to give a rig away.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 7, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/6/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!1,782,082 *


----------



## Bow (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, despite GreaseMonkey shutting down his farm, we are still putting some very good #'s.  The heat will definitely take a toll on us for a bit.  Gotta get through it!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, despite GreaseMonkey shutting down his farm, we are still putting some very good #'s.  The heat will definitely take a toll on us for a bit.  Gotta get through it!



Wait.  What did I miss?  This sounds familiar and could just be my memory issues again, but what happened?

edit:  Never mind - found it - memory issues
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2359221#post2359221


----------



## twilyth (Aug 8, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/7/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  1,944,627*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2011)

Now that's a heck of a Sunday run!  Great job everyone


----------



## twilyth (Aug 9, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/8/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  2,069,342*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 10, 2011)

I think this is the first time is weeks that we've been over 2.1M so    *
Statistics Last Updated: 8/9/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  2,130,570*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2011)

Indeed:







Great job everyone, we are on a roll!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like part of yesterday came out of today's numbers.*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  1,603,033*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2011)

Yep, either that or today's updates have been borked...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 11, 2011)

think the numbers are a bit off, since it too forever to get updates yesterday afaik


----------



## twilyth (Aug 12, 2011)

Up and down.  Almost worse than the stock market.*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/11/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  *


----------



## F150_Raptor (Aug 12, 2011)

You forgot the 

*2,166,247*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 12, 2011)

holy cow :O


----------



## twilyth (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry guys.  I was burnt last night.  I think I slept in the chair in my office.  I'm not sure.  I need to make some coffee and start an I.V.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 13, 2011)

Fell asleep early last night.  Here is the complete update this time  *
Statistics Last Updated: 8/12/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  1,867,990*


----------



## twilyth (Aug 14, 2011)

Fell asleep early last night.  Here is the complete update this time  *
Statistics Last Updated: 8/13/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  1,792,526*


----------



## Bow (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Aug 15, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/14/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  1,750,671*


----------



## twilyth (Aug 16, 2011)

Big jump from the last couple of days.*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/15/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  2,162,524*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, that's more like it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2011)

Finally got a hold of some drivers for my 2nd rig, the ABIT site was acting up and not letting me download anything.

Tomorrow I get my USB Drive from my g/f and I'll hopefully have the rig up and going.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 17, 2011)

Another nice one gents!*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/16/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  2,089,675*


----------



## Bow (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2011)

We are kicking ass!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 18, 2011)

Very close.  Looking good.*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/17/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  1,927,602*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2011)

Still great #'s


----------



## twilyth (Aug 19, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/18/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  1,943,705*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh so close, still well above our average a few weeks ago and even now.


----------



## Bow (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Aug 20, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/19/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  1,980,888*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2011)

Dammit, even closer   Ughhh!


----------



## Bow (Aug 20, 2011)

:d


----------



## twilyth (Aug 21, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/20/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  1,954,534*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2011)

Man, we have like a curse lately, so close


----------



## F150_Raptor (Aug 21, 2011)

It seems to have evened out lately, no ups and downs.  Great job every one.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 22, 2011)

Fell asleep last night.  Just couldn't stay awake.  Might have had something to do with not getting any sleep the night before.
*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/21/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp!  1,829,847*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Fell asleep last night.  Just couldn't stay away.  Might have had something to do with not getting any sleep the night before.
> *
> Statistics Last Updated: 8/21/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]
> TechPowerUp!  1,829,847*



Typical Sunday, still some good #'s if you think about it.


----------



## hat (Aug 23, 2011)

Just a heads up: E2140 was down for a while, PSU burnt out. Resurrected today. The Celeron 430 is gone for good (probably).


----------



## twilyth (Aug 23, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/22/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,113,649 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2011)

What happened to the Celly hat?

Great #'s for today team, keep up the great work.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree!!! Awesome numbers today team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2011)

We are rolling!   Can't wait till we can kick off the contest.


----------



## hat (Aug 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> What happened to the Celly hat?
> 
> Great #'s for today team, keep up the great work.



That was my mom's computer. It sat here, peacefully crunching away for ages, but she decided to take it back to her boyfriend's place one day. I removed the software before-hand, because I don't want to be responsible for anything that would undoubtedly be eventually blamed on it.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 24, 2011)

Sleep schedule is out of sync again.  Hopefully will be back to normal shortly.
*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/23/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,879,634 *


----------



## twilyth (Aug 25, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/24/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,038,942 *


----------



## Bow (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## stinger608 (Aug 25, 2011)

Very awesome, another day over the 2mil mark!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 26, 2011)

Free-DC seems to be way behind schedule.  So don't expect any milestones or pie until much later.*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/25/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,735,167 *


----------



## Bow (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## KieX (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, with Free-DC catching up numbers today, it should make for some very interesting Daily Numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2011)

KieX said:


> Well, with Free-DC catching up numbers today, it should make for some very interesting Daily Numbers



I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 27, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/26/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,332,025 *


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 27, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *
> Statistics Last Updated: 8/26/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
> TechPowerUp! 2,332,025 *



Holy shit!!!!!!! 2 mil 300!! Awesome numbers for today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 28, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/27/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,727,495 *


----------



## Bow (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2011)

Great job guys!  Some kick ass #'s!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 29, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/28/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,666,285 *


----------



## Bow (Aug 30, 2011)

:d


----------



## twilyth (Aug 30, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/29/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,956,191 *


----------



## jellyrole (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice jump in the number! I'm running my 920 at 100% now 24/7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2011)

Good job guys, I had the rig shut down some time during the weekend since I was at the hospital and the A/C was off.  Sorry about that.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job guys, I had the rig shut down some time during the weekend since I was at the hospital and the A/C was off.  Sorry about that.



Nothing too serious I hope.  Tell us about it if you feel like it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Nothing too serious I hope.  Tell us about it if you feel like it.



Just some severe stomach cramps, had some internal swelling, but I'm on meds now and seem to be fine, gotta do some follow up now though.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds good.  If it's constant pain in the upper abdomen or your side, you should go in again.  But there will likely be other symptoms too.  You can always try the symptom checker on one of the medical web sites (just google that phrase).  I tend to use WrongDiagnosis.com, but I doubt they are the best - still pretty decent though.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 31, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/30/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,798,039 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Sounds good.  If it's constant pain in the upper abdomen or your side, you should go in again.  But there will likely be other symptoms too.  You can always try the symptom checker on one of the medical web sites (just google that phrase).  I tend to use WrongDiagnosis.com, but I doubt they are the best - still pretty decent though.




Yeah, I'm going in for a Colonoscopy sometime this or next week, I'll have more clear results then.



twilyth said:


> *
> Statistics Last Updated: 8/30/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
> TechPowerUp! 1,798,039 *



Considering F150 is down due to no power from Hurricane Irene, we are doing fairly well.  Great job guys, keep up the great team work!


----------



## Bow (Aug 31, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, I'm going in for a Colonoscopy sometime this or next week, I'll have more clear results then.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering F150 is down due to no power from Hurricane Irene, we are doing fairly well.  Great job guys, keep up the great team work!



I have to get 1 a year.....hate it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2011)

Bow said:


> I have to get 1 a year.....hate it



Uggh, heard the preparation is terrible...


----------



## twilyth (Sep 1, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 8/31/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,766,085 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2011)

Good job guys!


----------



## Bow (Sep 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Uggh, heard the preparation is terrible...



I always wanted to write on my ass " exit only " before having it done......to afraid I would end up on youtube


----------



## twilyth (Sep 1, 2011)

That's pretty funny.  Just make sure you have a gastroenterologist who will appreciate the joke or you might wake up sore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2011)

or "no rear entry"


----------



## twilyth (Sep 2, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/1/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,967,578 *


----------



## Bow (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2011)

Getting up there again.   Good job guys, nice to have F150 coming back to life.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 3, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/2/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,007,809 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2011)

ZOMG, the number "2".  I love it!


----------



## Bow (Sep 3, 2011)

WooooHoooo


----------



## twilyth (Sep 4, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/3/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,045,432 *


----------



## Bow (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2011)

Ohhhh baby, we are on a roll.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 5, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/4/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,061,633 *


----------



## Bow (Sep 5, 2011)

great weekend!!!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 6, 2011)

Whoa.  4 days in a row.  Dare I get my hopes up?*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/5/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,083,034 *


----------



## Bow (Sep 6, 2011)

What a weekend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2011)

Let's go for five days in a row of 2 million or more.   Fantastic weekend!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 7, 2011)

Damn it CP, you jinxed it again.   *
Statistics Last Updated: 9/6/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,939,361 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay, I will just be quite


----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 8, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/7/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,121,533*

Great job everyone!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome numbers for today!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2011)

made up for yesterdays


----------



## Bow (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Sep 9, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/8/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,041,973 *


----------



## Bow (Sep 9, 2011)

way to go guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2011)

We are on fire lately!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 10, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/9/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,169,344 *


----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 10, 2011)

We've all been putting down some great #'s, keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 11, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,871,914 *


----------



## A novice (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi everyone its been a long time the team is looking good


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job all!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 12, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/11/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,837,598 *


----------



## twilyth (Sep 13, 2011)

Whoa.  4 days in a row.  Dare I get my hopes up?*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/12/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,969,412 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2011)

Great job fellas.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 14, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/13/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,976,476 *


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 14, 2011)

Some awesome numbers!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Some awesome numbers!



Indeed, so close to 2 million!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 15, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/14/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,044,768 *


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 15, 2011)

Broke two million! Awesome!


----------



## Bow (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Sep 16, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/15/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,032,810 *


----------



## Bow (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not going to say anything this time ...


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 17, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm not going to say anything this time ...



You just did!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 17, 2011)

Shhhhhhhh!   *
Statistics Last Updated: 9/16/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,031,906 *


----------



## twilyth (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmm.  Not sure what happened today. *
Statistics Last Updated: 9/17/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 962,073 *

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/17/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,912,902 *


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 18, 2011)

Whoah! Maybe WCG had issues...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it did!  This is wayyyyy out of our normal production!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 18, 2011)

see the positive in it, we might have 3mil tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> see the positive in it, we might have 3mil tomorrow



Yep, that's exactly what I was thinking when I saw the really low #'s.  Have we ever hit 3 million before in situations like this?  I don't recall ever doing so.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yea wow, that scared the crap out of me LOLOL


----------



## twilyth (Sep 19, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/18/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 1,978,810 *

Note:  yesterday's numbers were revised.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2011)

So, two good days indeed.  Great job fellas!  Remember we have some rigs offline, I believe KieX was out of town or something so he left some rigs off.

Also, I think greasemonkey turned off some for the summer.  So we are doing great!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 20, 2011)

Woo-hoooo!  First time we've broken 2.1M in a while. *
Statistics Last Updated: 9/19/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,166,517 *


----------



## Bow (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 20, 2011)

Great job everyone!  Once KieX gets rolling back up into the deuces we might be able to see 2.2 million.


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 20, 2011)

A bit late on the ball here, but awesome job team TPU! 
Maybe we should set team goals... like 3 million in a year?


----------



## Bow (Sep 20, 2011)

i need a better CPU for that.


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 20, 2011)

Bow said:


> i need a better CPU for that.



Bulldozer will be out by then... I think it could happen.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Great job everyone!  Once KieX gets rolling back up into the deuces we might be able to see 2.2 million.



Oh yeah, and GreaseMonkey is down a lot of rigs too if I recall correctly for the summer.  He has a massive AMD fleet!



BinaryMage said:


> A bit late on the ball here, but awesome job team TPU!
> Maybe we should set team goals... like 3 million in a year?



That would be great, but with a team our size, it won't be easy.  If we get more participation out of the idle members, then yeah.  But with the economy as shitty as it is now, lot of people have dropped out because of it.  It's just a hard task nowadays.  But this is something I'd definitely like to achieve.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Sep 20, 2011)

OK - Ever since moving my server that does the Folding from Win XP - to Win7-64Ult - I have had all manner of crap with BOINC.

(It ran like a DREAM on XP 32 - Set to do 100% CPU all the time - and never bothered anything at all - As obviously it was idle priority)

Total work done per day 44% of what the exact same hardware was doing on XP, the client CONSTANTLY blocks half my TCP limit ALL THE TIME regardless of if its communicating with the server, the CPU load bias SIMPLY DOES NOT WORK - if left processing in the background it CONSTANTLY interferes with every other running application , so now on top of significantly worse performance, it also has to be set to ONLY run when idle - so its only doing half of half the work.

It constantly ticks 1kb/s even when its suspended and it is faulty as HELL often taking days to reflect that completed tasks have already been uploaded.

There is NO support from BOINC, there has been no development in over a year, and it just seems nobody gives a damn.

NOW for the last three days I see I've done no work at all - so I check the logs and see this : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





REALLY? We have cured EVERYTHING and there's no more work to do?! FANTASTIC! And all this time I was bitching about how it was all faulty!

Srsly - how is this possible? - this isn't my PC freaking out- that comes from THEIR server?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2011)

BazookaJoe said:


> OK - Ever since moving my server that does the Folding from Win XP - to Win7-64Ult - I have had all manner of crap with BOINC.
> 
> (It ran like a DREAM on XP 32 - Set to do 100% CPU all the time - and never bothered anything at all - As obviously it was idle priority)
> 
> ...



Is the date/time set correctly on your PC?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 21, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/20/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,143,660*

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/21/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	 2,065,254*



Another day above 2 million.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/22/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,069,271 *


----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 23, 2011)

Great job everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2011)

Wooot!!!!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 24, 2011)

This is the first time we've broken 2.2M since April 19th when we had the big influx of folders prior to the chimp challenge.*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/23/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,249,533*


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 24, 2011)

W00T! Great job everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2011)

twilyth said:


> This is the first time we've broken 2.2M since April 19th when we had the big influx of folders prior to the chimp challenge.*
> Statistics Last Updated: 9/23/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> TechPowerUp! 2,249,533*



Amazing the power this little team has.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 25, 2011)

*
Statistics Last Updated: 9/24/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,127,115*


----------



## twilyth (Sep 26, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/25/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,056,572*


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome numbers for being the weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## KieX (Sep 26, 2011)

Great work guys! Hopefully I'll have full steam before the end of the week and help out some more


----------



## twilyth (Sep 27, 2011)

Another big day - last time we broke 2.3M was April 12th (Note:  this excludes Aug 26th which IIRC was a catchup day due to system errors)
*Statistics Last Updated: 9/26/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,333,789*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2011)

WOW!   

I have not been returning much if any work lately, I've had no net so although hardly anything, #'s could have been a tad higher   Great job guys!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 28, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/27/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,148,642*


----------



## Bow (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2011)

Keep on rollin' over the competition fellas!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 29, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/28/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago] TechPowerUp! 2,023,165*


----------



## twilyth (Sep 30, 2011)

Another day over 2.2M  WOOT!

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/29/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,204,044*


----------



## Bow (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Oct 1, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 9/30/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,075,528*


----------



## twilyth (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm resigning as the keeper of the stats so anyone who's interested, please let CP know.

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/1/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,121,860*


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 3, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/2/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,131,392*

Great job everyone!    I'll help out when I can, as long as I have access to the net.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 3, 2011)

Great work team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2011)

We've been doing soo great lately, just amazing!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 4, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/3/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,271,006*

Another great day everyone!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 5, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/4/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,280,723*

Everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2011)

2.3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 6, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/5/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,135,354*


----------



## Bow (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 7, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/6/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
TechPowerUp! 2,095,095*


----------



## Bow (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2011)

Great job guys, steady over 2 million.  Looking in great shape!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

Wait for it............


*Statistics Last Updated: 07/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

 *TechPowerUp!	 2,121,070*


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 8, 2011)

Great job. I miss the blue but that works.

Allmost forgot, great job team.  crunch on and crunch harder.


----------



## KieX (Oct 8, 2011)

Make it bigger, bro! 2,1 Million is awesomesauce! I want to see that from space! 

Anyway, good stuff, to many more 2Million runs


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

KieX said:


> Make it bigger, bro! 2,1 Million is awesomesauce! I want to see that from space!



You likey now? 



mjkmike said:


> Great job. I miss the blue but that works.



How about red...it's good to change it up a bit no?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2011)

KieX said:


> Make it bigger, bro! 2,1 Million is awesomesauce! I want to see that from space!
> 
> Anyway, good stuff, to many more 2Million runs



Reminds me of the movie Sex Drive.  "My dick is so big you can see it from space"  


Great job team!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 9, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/8/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago] 
 TechPowerUp! 2,109,359*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2011)

Great job team!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 10, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 09/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC*) [2 hour(s) ago] *TechPowerUp!	 1,900,369*


Rollin for the top!!!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 10, 2011)

Not  2 mill but not bad for a weekend.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 10, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Not  2 mill but not bad for a weekend.



That's what I say. You guys are lucky i had to work this weekend so lonely comp has been crunching!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 11, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]* * TechPowerUp!	 2,188,825*

2mil!


----------



## Bow (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Oct 11, 2011)

The future's so bright I gotta wear shades.

Since we're regularly over 2m lately, I'm getting a pair just for this thread.  I'll put on my shades, pour a class of wine and listen to Bach's Mass in B minor while I bask in the glory.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, we've def. improved in the last months, we were down to like 1.5 million or so.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 12, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]* *  TechPowerUp! 2,152,012*


>2 million again!!!! 

God job stoners


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 13, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]* *  TechPowerUp! 2,152,012*


We rock!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Oct 13, 2011)

On a nice run guys


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 13, 2011)

Wait the time stamp says thats yesterdays numbers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated #'s

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/12/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

	2,040,184*


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 13, 2011)

Weird....I took the update after the site was shut down for updating numbers. I'll double check before posting tonight.

Thank you CP.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks CP for last night. I guess I really want the responsibility of keeping you all up to date so I might have jumped the gun. Today I compared yesterday (your updated post) and today and they are different.

So here we go...another 2 MILLON DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S.: I'm going red now because TPU's logo is red!!!!!! 

*Statistics Last Updated: 13/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]* * TechPowerUp!	 2,167,316*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2011)

no problem bro, we got each others back!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 14, 2011)

By the way, I think I hit a nice sweet spot in my OC because I now have 3 x 3,000+ point 3 days in a row. JrRacinfan has since had his quota raised and he's crunching like a madman with a twisted smile on his face too!  He posted in the PII OCer's club a 3.4Ghz oc with his 944 and no WCG errors from what I understand. Good job.

So here's a nice pic:                 (Quaker, I will catch you!!!!  )

My Highest result yet.


----------



## Bow (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2011)

Good job to you two Chaotic!  Nothing like a little friendly competition.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 14/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]* *   TechPowerUp!	 1,970,872*

We need to catch Canada. They are over 2 million today. Let's go team!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2011)

Little by little....


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 16, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Little by little....


 It's the only way to go. 

*[Statistics Last Updated: 15/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]* * TechPowerUp!	 2,029,341*

We beat Canada today!!!!!!   Canada	 1,972,405


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 17, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 16/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]* * TechPowerUp!	 2,086,597*

2 million again!!!  Let's keep it up!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 18, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 17/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]* * TechPowerUp!	 2,166,987*

Steady as she goes!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 19, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 18/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]* * TechPowerUp!	 2,158,388*

Let's keep this 2M+ syuff going on!!!! Yeah!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> JrRacinfan has since had his quota raised and he's crunching like a madman with a twisted smile on his face too!



Had to cut back since the end of the contest due to cost of electricity. Was getting overwhelming for me unfortunately. Don't worry i am still crunching with 1 core on each of my rigs 

Viva la 2mill.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 19, 2011)

Just do whatever you're comfortable with.  that always has to be the bottom line.  What matters is that you think it's something worth doing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2011)

You're still contributing JR, and we all appreciate that.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey CP.  Hope things are looking better for you mom.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Hey CP.  Hope things are looking better for you mom.



She's doing much better, thank you!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 20, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 19/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]* * 	 TechPowerUp!	 2,160,524*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2011)

Putting up some nice #'s lately.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2011)

Got another two cores going.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 21, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got another two cores going.



And winter is coming!!! 

*Statistics Last Updated: 20/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]* * TechPowerUp!	 2,121,921*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2011)

Woo!  Great job guys!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 22, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 21/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]* * TechPowerUp!	 2,053,767*



Canada is edging us out.....let's go get those canucks...it's aboot time we did something!!!!

	 Canada	 2,213,018


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2011)

I just got the cooler for the 2nd rig, so it's rippin' along at 100%   Not much but it helps.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 23, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/22/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [11 hour(s) ago]*
* TechPowerUp!	 1,952,081*


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 23, 2011)

oops... I was at a party last night and well, I was plastered when I got home.  Thanks F150


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2011)

A little higher, not bad for a Sunday.

*TechPowerUp!	 1,971,536*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

Got a QX9650 crunching for the night.  It's my buddies but he's at school and wanted me to test it to make sure it didn't get damaged during shipping or what not.  Once I remove it, it'll go into his rig and he'll be crunching with it full time as well.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm thinking this chip needs a few days of testing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> I'm thinking this chip needs a few days of testing.



Well, it will be back up and running tomorrow at his PC, so no biggie.  Although, I wouldn't mind testing it indefinitely.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, good news.  The QX is staying with me till next week.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 25, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 24/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
* TechPowerUp!	 2,220,866*


Back above 2 mil!


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Oct 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, good news.  The QX is staying with me till next week.



Yes it is...  So you better crunch the sh*t out of it. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> Yes it is...  So you better crunch the sh*t out of it. lol.



No doubt my friend, it's crunching it's life away right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

Just ordered some water cooling gear for my 1090T, time to let it rip.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

JUST for your guy's info! As of sunday the cruncher is back up and running full bast at 3.6ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

hell yeah!


----------



## Bow (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 26, 2011)

up again @ 4.6ghz


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 26, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 25/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
* 	 TechPowerUp!	 1,961,694*


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 27, 2011)

*[IStatistics Last Updated: 26/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*  TechPowerUp!	 1,964,355*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, more SSD issues with 2nd rig.  Imma slap an old IDE I have at home on and get it running, tired of dealing with this damn SSD.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 27, 2011)

same old ssd ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2011)

It's not really old, it's spent most of its life in my closet.  Paul had it for a few months in various rigs and it worked fine, I don't know what I could be doing wrong if I am.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been reading a lot of reviews about SSD's lately and noticed there are problems with some of them. Especially the Corsair SSD's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a super talent.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 27, 2011)

So then SSD's in general, while fast (while they work) are still in beta? Seems so to me. Super Talent...another name to stay away from


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> So then SSD's in general, while fast (while they work) are still in beta? Seems so to me. Super Talent...another name to stay away from



I've never had any bad experiences with them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 28, 2011)

i havent had a single problem with any of my ssd's yet, i've had :¨

64gb kingston
128gb kingston
80 gb intel
dual F60 corsairs
and my current Agility 3, which is by far the best ive had so far, its amazingly fast


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i havent had a single problem with any of my ssd's yet, i've had :¨
> 
> 64gb kingston
> 128gb kingston
> ...



I had issues from the get go, and I bought it new.  Paulieg had it for about four months and never had an issue, I get it back and same thing.  I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, I've been puzzled, and still am.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 28, 2011)

you do remember to switch to AHCI right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you do remember to switch to AHCI right?



Yep...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2011)

Not liking the downward trend. 

* 	 TechPowerUp!	 1,889,956*


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 28, 2011)

Should be going up a bit more starting tomorrow.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 29, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 10/28/11 23:59:59 *

*Tech PowerUp 1,930,171 *

Going back up


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 29, 2011)

Should be getting better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2011)

Just saw your farm Randal, def. should be getter better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 10/29/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [7 hour(s) ago]

Canada	            2,037,082 
TechPowerUp!	 1,974,285

We keep falling just short of edging Canada daily!  Gotta crunch harder!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Statistics Last Updated: 10/29/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [7 hour(s) ago]
> 
> Canada	            2,037,082
> TechPowerUp!	 1,974,285
> ...



and thanks once again for picking up my slack again CP, makes awesome teamwork  hopefully I'm not too drunk by 10 pm again tonight!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> and thanks once again for picking up my slack again CP, makes awesome teamwork  hopefully I'm not too drunk by 10 pm again tonight!



Apparently you are 

Statistics Last Updated: 10/30/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

Canada	 2,042,128

TechPowerUp!	 1,642,792

We had a bad day today, but it's Sunday and lot's of people had rigs offline.  Let's get a good jump on the week tomorrow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 31, 2011)

yeah sorry, but BF3 has my love atm lol, and i cannot play and crunch at the same time, it laggs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah sorry, but BF3 has my love atm lol, and i cannot play and crunch at the same time, it laggs



Slacker.  I have yet to play it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 2, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 01/11/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [12 hour(s) ago]

Canada	 2,366,414

TechPowerUp!	 1,816,920

:shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 2, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Slacker.  I have yet to play it.



srsly man, it is the BEST FPS game i have ever owned and played

once you get a few things for tanks, jets and helis, the game is pure awesomesauce.

and i crunch while im not gaming lol, around 3-4k a day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> srsly man, it is the BEST FPS game i have ever owned and played
> 
> once you get a few things for tanks, jets and helis, the game is pure awesomesauce.
> 
> and i crunch while im not gaming lol, around 3-4k a day



I must get it ASAP LOL.



,...and it seems as the contest has finished, we have dropped some production.  But that is normal.  Not bad #'s, but we gotta work on this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/2/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

	 TechPowerUp!	 1,673,015*

Seeing the effect of having some rigs offline.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/3/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	 1,626,952*

Today's #'s, little lower than yesterday.  We gotta crunch harder!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 5, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/4/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

 TechPowerUp! 1,631,062  

Not bad boys and girls.

Edit: looks better now.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 6, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/5/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

*TechPowerUp! 1,500,933 *

Canada still out in front with 2,093,914.

Lets push them into the ice age.

And yes I know I'm Canadian but it helps with overclocking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/5/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> *TechPowerUp! 1,500,933 *
> 
> ...



The weekend plus all the down rigs we have, that's not really helping.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2011)

Got my Thuban up to 4GHz, now that temps are cooler.  I have more headroom.  can't wait to put it under water, hopefully get 4.2-4.4 GHz out of it if possible.  I know this chip is a good clocker since I got it from Paulieg and he had it going at 4.3 GHz at fairly low voltage.

Hopefully that'll help squeeze a bit more points out of my one rig farm.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 7, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/6/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

*TechPowerUp! 1,646,526  *

Great numbers guys and girls but this is the first time I had to go to the second page to find TPU.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2011)

We need to kick things up a notch!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> We need to kick things up a notch!



We do, but we have a lot of rigs down/offline.  So #'s are not very good lately.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/6/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> *TechPowerUp! 1,646,526  *
> 
> Great numbers guys and girls but this is the first time I had to go to the second page to find TPU.



There is a reason for that I just dont know what it is. I noticed that a large number of users got extrem high numbers yesterday. One guy with a average of 1700 "produced" 34 M points.

Edit: more info https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32010


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmmm interesting, definitely something wrong.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm interesting, definitely something wrong.



FYI http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32016

Yes something was wrong. Over 200 results were granted in some case more then 10 M points per result.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn!  I'll checkout the link in a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/7/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago]

	 TechPowerUp!	 1,865,001*


Much better.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2011)

fuckin right


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

Definitely more motivating #'s!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/8/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	 1,926,363*




UP WE GO!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2011)

why the sudden raise in numbers? its almost 300K in under a week?

not that im complaining, just wondering


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 9, 2011)

F150 is back with us, I'm crunching harder now with the more rigs, etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

That's exactly why Stiven.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 10, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/9/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,011,760  *

Great numbers team.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2011)

finally


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2011)

WOW!  Awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

	 TechPowerUp!	 2,031,137 
 	 Canada	 2,029,767*

Looks like we outran Canada today, BARELY!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 11, 2011)

anything above them is win, nothing less .D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

Indeed. It that's too close for comfort.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh so close today again, this time they just edged us.

*Canada	 2,097,028 
TechPowerUp!	 2,021,561*


----------



## Bow (Nov 12, 2011)

My GF had shut down my rig today while I was at work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2011)

Bow said:


> My GF had shut down my rig today while I was at work



Dammit!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 12, 2011)

We gonna do it soon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> We gonna do it soon!



Sure hope so!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2011)

Bow said:


> My GF had shut down my rig today while I was at work



so many things women dont understand 


 jk


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 13, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/12/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 1,924,094  *

* Canada 1,862,572  *

Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 14, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/13/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 1,846,608  *

Soory Team,  I didn't update the rigs on time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2011)

Great job over the weekend guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 11/14/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

*Canada	            2,124,888 
TechPowerUp!	 2,067,883*


Keeping it close...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/15/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

Canada	            2,210,068 
TechPowerUp!	 2,122,267*


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 16, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/15/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]
> 
> Canada	            2,210,068
> TechPowerUp!	 2,122,267*



Let's pick it up!@!!!!!! 

We are TPU......


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 16, 2011)

as in Teee-Peeee-UUUUUU!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 17, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/16/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,206,569  *

* Canada 2,232,110  *


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2011)

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can......


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 18, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/17/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,144,066  *

 Canada 2,219,586  
  KAUST 2,167,902  


*Great job but still those Canucks beat us again.*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, I'm back up and running, low clocks for now, still getting the rig setup.  I just await some more DDR3 RAM so I can get the 1090T crunching again as well.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, I'm back up and running, low clocks for now, still getting the rig setup.  I just await some more DDR3 RAM so I can get the 1090T crunching again as well.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111118/Capture002.jpg




Captain is reving up a nice little farm again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Captain is reving up a nice little farm again



Trying to, I was due for an upgrade.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/18/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

	 TechPowerUp!	 2,107,235*


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 20, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/19/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 1,082,535  *

*this is just wrong.*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/19/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> * TechPowerUp! 1,082,535  *
> 
> *this is just wrong.*



Yeah, updates are borked or something.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, on the wcg site I noticed the stats didn't update.  It looks like tomorrow will be a big one then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Yeah, on the wcg site I noticed the stats didn't update.  It looks like tomorrow will be a big one then.



Yep, all the teams were low on points today.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 20, 2011)

My rig is back up to 3ghz from 2.4. My pc hasn't been doing much because of Skyrim


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

Got 14 threads crunching #'s!   See my sigs for specs.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 21, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/20/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,040,635  *

 Canada 1,969,109  

*great job Team.*


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 21, 2011)

We should go back to using blue when we get over 2 mil. All this red hurts my eyes.


----------



## Bow (Nov 21, 2011)

:d


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 21, 2011)

Bow I have no clue to what you just said.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks mike for changing it to blue. It's so much easier on the eyes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

Blue is awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

I didnt have the EZ Config file done to report tasks as they finish, so that's why my 2600K is off to a slow start.  Now the points should really start racking up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/21/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

Canada	 2,358,592 
TechPowerUp!	 2,173,574*

We had a great day, but these damn Canucks are pushing hard!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 23, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/22/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,254,776  *


----------



## Bow (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 23, 2011)

Canada	 2,350,199    :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Canada	 2,350,199    :shadedshu



It's like they have some points up their sleeve in case we have a good day.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm Canadian, We'll catch them!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm Canadian, We'll catch them!!!



Sure hope so.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 24, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/23/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,125,411  *

 Canada 2,257,190  

We must crunch harder to get those Canucks.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 24, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 11/23/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> * TechPowerUp! 2,125,411  *
> 
> ...



Well you already kidnapped one Canuck, I'm right here!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 25, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/24/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,115,217  *

  Canada 2,259,092  

There are at least six Canadians crunching for TPU,  we need more to jump ship from team Canada.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2011)

Great job everyone!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 25, 2011)

Good thing is, I was always TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2011)

Glad to have you onboard.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/25/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	 2,024,890*


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 27, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/26/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]*

*TechPowerUp!	2,097,120*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

We need to do something about this... 



Canada	 2,285,739
TechPowerUp!	 2,097,120


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> We need to do something about this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We need to crunch harder, and add some new rigs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> We need to crunch harder, and add some new rigs.



Wish I personally could add some rigs.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wish I personally could add some rigs.



+1 on that CP!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 27, 2011)

Or get some inactive members active again such as MetalRacer, stanhemi, D.Law, Velvet Wafer, theonedub, Buck_Nasty and Hat_Tpu all of which have made excellent contributions.


----------



## KieX (Nov 27, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Or get some inactive members active again such as MetalRacer, stanhemi, D.Law, Velvet Wafer, theonedub, Buck_Nasty and Hat_Tpu all of which have made excellent contributions.



A few of those names take part in F@H for our Team, and are still very much active. So that's alright since they're still contributing to a DC project with similar goals.

stanhemi 

but, yea at least 2 names there who could be crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, at this point I hate to say but I fear the worst happened to Stan.   He was a great guy and helped out a lot.  But life isn't always fair and takes the good people away from us. 

Anyhow, like KieX said, most of the above names are dedicated folders so that's okay.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am not quite sure if this is the same "Stanhemi" that was/is a member on TPU, but there is a video of Stanley "hemi" Hinton on YouTube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk8iB_szIGo


Now as of this post, the person video taping Stanley "hemi" Hinton was last active on YouTube 5 hours ago. Maybe a person with a YouTube channel could message this "tyb1982" and see if he or she knows the status of Stanhemi?

Here is tyb1982 YouTube page. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/tyb1982


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> I am not quite sure if this is the same "Stanhemi" that was/is a member on TPU, but there is a video of Stanley "hemi" Hinton on YouTube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk8iB_szIGo
> 
> ...



Was Stanley Hinton his actualy name?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

Statistics Last Updated: 11/27/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]


*	 TechPowerUp!	 2,196,930*




Canada	 2,366,350 
Russia	 2,318,664 
BOINC@Poland	 2,258,732 
BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery	 2,246,348 
TechPowerUp!	 2,196,930


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 28, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Was Stanley Hinton his actualy name?



I don't think so. The uploader is American and Stanhemi is Canadian...unless he lives in a bordertown but even then, the Dept. of Homeland Security makes it such a pain in the ass for us Canadians to cross the border we don't even bother anymore.


----------



## Bow (Nov 28, 2011)

I got a DUI in 1995, all taken care of that year.  I still cant get into Canada, because of it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 28, 2011)

Bow said:


> I got a DUI in 1995, all taken care of that year.  I still cant get into Canada, because of it.



Sorry to hear that Bow, It's most like that although you served your suspension, it's still in the system as a criminal record. DUI is a criminal offence here in Canada. I'm talking about us folk with no record whatsoever who get pulled over and detained for three hours for no apparent reason.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I don't think so. The uploader is American and Stanhemi is Canadian...unless he lives in a bordertown but even then, the Dept. of Homeland Security makes it such a pain in the ass for us Canadians to cross the border we don't even bother anymore.



I'll have to dig to see if I can confirm what his name was.


----------



## Bow (Nov 28, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Sorry to hear that Bow, It's most like that although you served your suspension, it's still in the system as a criminal record. DUI is a criminal offence here in Canada. I'm talking about us folk with no record whatsoever who get pulled over and detained for three hours for no apparent reason.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/28/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*

*TechPowerUp!	 2,374,664*

Great day team, 2.3 million is just pure awesomeness! 



Canada	 2,625,873 
BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery	 2,590,969 
France	 2,579,495 
BOINC@Poland	 2,458,932 
TechPowerUp!	 2,374,664


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11/29/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	 2,308,512*




 	 Canada	 2,529,371 
 	 BOINC@Poland	 2,495,552 
 	 BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery	 2,493,644 
 	 TechPowerUp!	 2,308,512


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 30, 2011)

It seems like the better we do the better Canada does.

Great job everyone!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> It seems like the better we do the better Canada does.
> 
> Great job everyone!  Keep up the good work.



I've noticed.  We ARE doing a heck of a job though.


----------



## BinaryMage (Nov 30, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> It seems like the better we do the better Canada does.
> 
> Great job everyone!  Keep up the good work.



I suspect a conspiracy.... 

Indeed, we are rocking the numbers. Any idea on when the GPU application will launch? I'm excited to use my GPU; my C2D is no powerhouse.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> I suspect a conspiracy....
> 
> Indeed, we are rocking the numbers. Any idea on when the GPU application will launch? I'm excited to use my GPU; my C2D is no powerhouse.



No idea here, but I can add my 6850 to crunch as well.  Didn't actually know they were launching a GPU app for WCG.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 30, 2011)

I didn't know either but here is the thread - http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,31830_offset,0

and here is a list of compatible gpu's (it's in one of the posts) - bolded entries are double precision gpu's apparently.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...DQ0E1TVQtVkI3ckE&hl=en&authkey=COmlndUK#gid=0

feel free to repost as necessary.


----------



## KieX (Nov 30, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I didn't know either but here is the thread - http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,31830_offset,0
> 
> and here is a list of compatible gpu's (it's in one of the posts) - bolded entries are double precision gpu's apparently.
> 
> ...



This looks promising. Can't wait to see it happen.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 30, 2011)

Should be nice to get the GPU's going. 

Edit: Checked the list and all the cards I have are on it. Freaking awesome.


----------



## bpgt64 (Nov 30, 2011)

I clearly need to get back into the game...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2011)

> HCC2 will run on CPU GPU or both?
> 
> And"we have considered NVIDIA and ATI implementations for Linux
> and Mac OS" so it means that Windows, which is used on majority of WCG devices will not be supported.



so if it wont run on windows....then meh :S


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

We need a windows client


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wished You could crunch on both GPU/CPU at the same time!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

If they release the GPU projects to cant?


----------



## KieX (Nov 30, 2011)

I think this topic may deserve it's own thread to keep the daily numbers thread clean. Although of course, GPU project would probably increase our Daily Numbers considerably.

These are their preliminary results on WU completion times:






We could be hitting 3Million a day if most memebers could take up the GPU WU's. All the information is based on this PDF:
http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~juris/WCG/UPDATE-SEP2011.pdf


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2011)

so i just need a blade server filled with tesla's


----------



## twilyth (Nov 30, 2011)

I wonder how other, newer, AMD GPUs compare.  I have 2 6850's I can put to work once this goes live.  And I would consider adding a couple cards if it turns out to be worth the electricity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

At work now, but please feel free to create a new thread so we can further discuss this. 

I have some cards to add too.  Should be fun.


----------



## BinaryMage (Nov 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> At work now, but please feel free to create a new thread so we can further discuss this.
> 
> I have some cards to add too.  Should be fun.



Thread created, here.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 1, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 30/11/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	 2,172,158*




 BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery	 2,453,493	
            BOINC@Poland	 2,376,413     
                France	 2,267,151 
 Canada	 2,221,284          	
 TechPowerUp!	 2,172,158


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2011)

Great job guys


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 2, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/1/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,186,104  

*


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 2, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 12/1/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> * TechPowerUp! 2,186,104
> 
> *



Where else can you get thanked 6 times without being guilty of pronouncing about "about"?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 3, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/2/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,149,319

*


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 4, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/3/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,053,848  *

Still over two mill.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2011)

Great #'s for a weekend.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 5, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/4/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,131,825  *

Another great Sunday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2011)

Indeed, amaazing Sunday!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 6, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/5/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,544,621  *

 Canada 2,550,169  

Great work all.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 6, 2011)

That's one awesome day, great job everyone!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, that is awesome!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> That's one awesome day, great job everyone!





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Wow, that is awesome!



++++++++++1111111111111 2.5 mil is frigging awesome Team TPU!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2011)

Amazing!  Great job all, you are doing a great job!!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 7, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/6/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,462,967  *

 Canada 2,437,205  

Great job team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2011)

Woot!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 8, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/7/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,275,312  *



 Canada 2,443,368  
  SETI.Germany 2,555,816 
 Russia 2,627,261
 Ukraine 2,677,293
  BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery 2,683,331   
Still great numbers team,  but Cananda needs to know that Team TPU ROCKS HARD.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 12/7/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> *  TechPowerUp! 2,275,312  *
> 
> ...



We give them a reality check every now and then.  They know they can't slack much or they find themselves under us.


----------



## BinaryMage (Dec 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> We give them a reality check every now and then.  They know they can't slack much or they find themselves under us.



Just consider the fact that we, a team with 65 users returning work daily (according to Free-DC), are competing with Canada, a team with 240 users returning work daily. That is impressive. Excellent job TPU!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Just consider the fact that we, a team with 65 users returning work daily (according to Free-DC), are competing with Canada, a team with 240 users returning work daily. That is impressive. Excellent job TPU!



That's why I love TPU man!  Such effort from a small group, shows how dedicated we are.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 9, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/8/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,334,516  *

 Canada 2,451,188


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2011)

Great job everyone.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 10, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/9/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,321,813  *


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 10, 2011)

Canada 2,311,459


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 10, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Canada 2,311,459



LOL Mj.....I kick you back!!!  But proud to be Canadian and a tenured TPU member


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 10, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> LOL Mj.....I kick you back!!!  But proud to be Canadian and a tenured TPU member



I'm working my ass off to get the best of Team Canada.  I'm number 48 in Cananda and if you want to give me a kick go for it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2011)

Great job team!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 11, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/10/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,333,884  *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Great day for a Saturday!   

Oh and...

 	 Canada	 2,254,335


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 12, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/11/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,266,029  *

Great numbers Team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 12/11/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> * TechPowerUp! 2,266,029  *
> 
> Great numbers Team.



Especially for a Sunday!  Canada edged us today though.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 13, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/12/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,390,782  *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2011)

We be pumping out some great #'s lately, great job everyone!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been slacking....suspend to play games then forget to resume after palying...sorry


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 13, 2011)

The X6 and the X4 will keep on crunching. The X2 I'm taking to work tomorrow and I'll have it working still until I sell it. I just don't have enough space and I want to get some other things.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> The X6 and the X4 will keep on crunching. The X2 I'm taking to work tomorrow and I'll have it working still until I sell it. I just don't have enough space and I want to get some other things.



Feel ya man.  I need some space myself at my house...


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/13/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,406,520  *







Looking great


----------



## Bow (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 12/13/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> *  TechPowerUp! 2,406,520  *
> 
> ...



We sure are.  We have increased our output recently and that's a good thing.  Keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 15, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/14/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,088,613  *

* Canada 2,130,966  *

looks like its not just ChaoticAtmosphire's numbers that are down.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2011)

What about our #'s... 

TechPowerUp!	 2,088,613


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 15, 2011)

Soory my bad thought I posted our's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 12/13/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> *  TechPowerUp! 2,406,520  *
> 
> ...





mjkmike said:


> Soory my bad thought I posted our's.



No biggie, that's why we have each others backs.


----------



## Sinzia (Dec 15, 2011)

In for yet another sub, crunching away!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 15, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> looks like its not just ChaoticAtmosphire's numbers that are down.



I'm working on it mj......weird how that happened.....give me some time I'll pick it up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> In for yet another sub, crunching away!



Welcome   only crunching with the 2600K?


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 16, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/15/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,668,693  *

Much better numbers today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2011)

AMAZING DAY!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 12/15/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> * TechPowerUp! 2,668,693  *
> 
> Much better numbers today.



Holy shit!!!!!!! Frigging awesome numbers today team!!! Wow, what did Canada do today?


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 16, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Holy shit!!!!!!! Frigging awesome numbers today team!!! Wow, what did Canada do today?



Canada Did 2,729,023


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Holy shit!!!!!!! Frigging awesome numbers today team!!! Wow, what did Canada do today?



2.7 something...


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 17, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/16/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,335,527  *

 Canada 2,367,578


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 18, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/17/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,133,849  *

 Canada 2,117,286 

Great job Team TPU.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 18, 2011)

WE beat em for one day!!!!!!! Awesome job team TPU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 19, 2011)

*Make that two days*

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/18/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,281,822  *

 Canada 2,198,708


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 19, 2011)

That makes 2 days in a row that we beat Canada, let's see how many more we can accomplish.  

Great job everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not saying anything, every time I do I tend the break the streak


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 20, 2011)

Three Days

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/19/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,624,024  *

 Canada 2,607,230  

Great Job team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2011)

Amazing job guys!  Haven't been around much since Ive been super busy with the car, but I'm still lurking and keeping an eye on you'll.    Great job!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 21, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Three Days
> 
> *Statistics Last Updated: 12/19/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> ...



Ha, we did again!!!!!! Just an amazing job by the very best Crunching team in the world!!!!!! (Of course mainly speaking about the members)



Chicken Patty said:


> Amazing job guys!  Haven't been around much since Ive been super busy with the car, but I'm still lurking and keeping an eye on you'll.    Great job!



Oh dang, and we were just about to have one of those "The Boss Is Gone" sales!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 21, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/20/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,523,900  *

 Canada 2,554,337  

They slipped past us today, but not by much.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2011)

Still pulling in some great #'s.


...and no the boss is gone sales!!! :shadedshu


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 22, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/21/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,570,278  *

 Canada 2,326,843  

Great job team we did it again.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2011)

oh my gawd


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 22, 2011)

All peeps on team Canada should join TPU!


----------



## dude12564 (Dec 22, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> All peeps on team Canada should join TPU!



I'm on, but no dedicated cruncher


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 22, 2011)

dude12564 said:


> I'm on, but no dedicated cruncher



Doesn't matter if you are 24/7365 or not...if you came from Team Canada to us then that is golden!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2011)

dude12564 said:


> I'm on, but no dedicated cruncher



Any bit helps man!


Great job team!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 23, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/22/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,445,799  *

  Canada 2,496,138  

Still well over 2. Mill.  Great work Boys and Girls.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2011)

We've been doing oustanding lately!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 24, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/23/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,359,630  *

  Canada 2,354,407  

This is why every little bit helps.  If you only crunch a few hours a day on one rig,  thankyou! You helped us beat Canada today and you rock.


----------



## KieX (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 24, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> This is why every little bit helps.  If you only crunch a few hours a day on one rig,  thankyou! You helped us beat Canada today and you rock.



I'm trying to get a couple of guy's I've crunched with for my old team to move over here to TPU.   It won't be a great increase in points per day... but every little bit helps


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2011)

That is exactly correct Zach!!! Every little bit DOES help man. That would be so awesome to get others from your old crunching team to join in here!


----------



## KieX (Dec 25, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> that is exactly correct zach!!! Every little bit does help man. That would be so awesome to get others from your old crunching team to join in here!



+1


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 25, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/24/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,305,064  *

 Canada 2,200,295  

Another great day.

Merry Christmas all and to all I say good chrunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like we've been edging Canada a lot more often now.  Great job team, hard work pays off, see below:

Seems like a long way, but they weren't even on that list before.  Progress is always good.


----------



## KieX (Dec 26, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/25/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,209,386  *

I blame steam and their christmas deals


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2011)

My buddy spent a shit load of $$$ on games, not sure if on steam, but I can't get him to the leave the house.  Well, I think some were Christmas presents from his G/F.  Regardless, I blame Steam too! 


Anyhow, today's #'s fresh outta the oven.    ...and look who's behind us today again.  

* TechPowerUp!	 2,589,398*

	 Canada	 2,369,529


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 28, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/27/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,660,688  *

 Canada 2,636,596  

We did it again!!!


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 28, 2011)

oh yeah!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 29, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/28/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,620,679  *

 Canada 2,523,302  

And yet again we one up Canada.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2011)

My pants are tight again!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> My pants are tight again!!!!!





*Statistics Last Updated: 12/29/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,609,640  *

  Canada 2,344,711  

We my friends,  are on a roll.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2011)

Pants ripped.... 


Amazing!!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 31, 2011)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/30/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,417,093  *

 Canada 2,384,221  

Are numbers are down but we still beat Canada


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 1, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 12/31/11 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,493,186  *

 Canada 2,423,481  

Great year team.

Big happy new year to all the TPU crunchers.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 2, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/1/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,378,796  *

 Canada 2,362,361


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2012)

How many days in a row is it already we've edged Canada?  Impressive work!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 3, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/2/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,640,141  *

 Canada 2,653,686  

Great job team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2012)

Did they beat us because I said something?  :shadedshu


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did they beat us because I said something?  :shadedshu



I wish it was you,  but still.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 3, 2012)

I think we need a ceremony to drive out the evil spirits emanating from CP's computer.  We should dunk it in a pond and if it floats we'll know it's evil.   Or for something less drastic we could just smudge it with sage and chant.  Personally, I like the dunking idea, but, you know, I'll go along with what everyone else decides.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2012)

Not my PC!!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 4, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/3/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,631,461  *

 Canada 2,439,023  

It was only one day,  but CP did say something about going with water.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 1/3/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> *  TechPowerUp! 2,631,461  *
> 
> ...



It's a proven fact, when I speak they beat us.  I shall no longer speak!

Great job team!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 5, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/4/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,778,369  *

  Canada 2,468,680  

Great job Team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2012)

Blew them out of the water!!! WOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome job team! I wish my rig was more powerful and more consistent, but lately it has been getting hotter than normal at 100% load it never got passed 48C in summer and now in winter its going over 50c. I know that's not deadly hot, but it shows something is going on. Will have to clean and re-apply some TIM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Awesome job team! I wish my rig was more powerful and more consistent, but lately it has been getting hotter than normal at 100% load it never got passed 48C in summer and now in winter its going over 50c. I know that's not deadly hot, but it shows something is going on. Will have to clean and re-apply some TIM.



Probably just in need of some cleaning.  Keep us posted.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 6, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/5/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,666,434  *

  Canada 2,426,827  

 Another great day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like we are consistently over 2.5 million.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 6, 2012)

The captian has spoken, tonight's daily numbers will be *2,499,999*.

Great job on the ramp up everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2012)

That made my day right there!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 7, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/6/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,471,933  *:shadedshu

  Canada 2,472,291  :shadedshu

That is just so strang how that worked out.


----------



## Bow (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like we are consistently over 2.5 million.





F150_Raptor said:


> The captian has spoken, tonight's daily numbers will be *2,499,999*.





mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 1/6/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> * TechPowerUp! 2,471,933  *:shadedshu
> 
> ...



It's amazing, that's all I can say.  I don't know how the CP does it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2012)

It's everytime I say something, I really can't believe this crap!


----------



## KieX (Jan 7, 2012)

We all really like you Chicken Patty, but maybe you should limit your posts on this thread to emoticons!  Either that or learn magic to reverse the spell 

At any rate, team is doing a great job!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 8, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/7/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

Dave I don't think its your doing but still.

*TechPowerUp!  2,378,725 *



 Canada

 2,380,315

We will back on top soon.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 8, 2012)

The difference is getting wider too.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 8, 2012)

Whoops my bad WCG got turned off at my house its back up now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2012)

KieX said:


> We all really like you Chicken Patty, but maybe you should limit your posts on this thread to emoticons!  Either that or learn magic to reverse the spell
> 
> At any rate, team is doing a great job!





mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 1/7/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> Dave I don't think its your doing but still.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 9, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/8/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,202,966  *

 Canada 2,393,708  

My bad for this.  Only half the rigs reported on time.  Also soon will only be crunching with I7 930 and the I7 2600k.( Power bill sky high and not much income. )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 1/8/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> *  TechPowerUp! 2,202,966  *
> 
> ...



Great #'s nonetheless for the weekend!  Despite all the rigs that were offline as I've seen a few people report so.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/9/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	 2,743,593 
Canada	              2,692,063*


SUPER DAY TEAM!  EDGED CANADA AND JUST SHY OF 2.75 MILLION POINTS!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 11, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/10/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,496,195  *

  Canada 2,521,751


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2012)

Still a great day nonetheless.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 12, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/11/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,419,475  *

  Canada 2,516,085  

Still well over 2 mill,  great work team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2012)

I haven't said anything and they are beating us.  HAAAA!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/12/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]


Canada	 2,446,005 
TechPowerUp!	 2,362,291*


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 13, 2012)

If I had a PSU and a Video card I'd love to get this extra X4 running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2012)

Got a Pentium D sitting around, damn mobo is dead.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> If I had a PSU and a Video card I'd love to get this extra X4 running.



I've got a couple GT210's sitting around.  OK for video, probably not great for games.

What wattage do you need for the PSU and are you willing to pay shipping?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2012)

^^^Why TPU rocks...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 13, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I've got a couple GT210's sitting around.  OK for video, probably not great for games.
> 
> What wattage do you need for the PSU and are you willing to pay shipping?



A decent 400W PSU would probably handle things fine. I still need to hunt down a case, but I can use my tech bench for the time being. I can pay whatever shipping costs.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2012)

OK, let me poke around and see what I can find.  I'll try to get to it soon, but for now, let's say I'll pm you on Sat or Sun.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome dude, I really appreciate it.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 14, 2012)

*Yesterdays numbers*

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/13/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [16 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,013,834  *

 Canada 2,052,698  

Still over 2mill with Boinic down,  great job team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice job grabbing the #'s late.  Great job team!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 15, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/14/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,075,174  *

 Canada 2,100,280  

Late again but I had fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2012)

They keep beating us by barely nothing! Uggh!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> They keep beating us by barely nothing! Uggh!



I will power up my super lappy (T5500/500 PPD beast)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I will power up my super lappy (T5500/500 PPD beast)



I tried desperately to figure out why my S775 motherboard wouldn't work to see if I can fire up my Pentium D, which is also good for about 500 PPD.  Right there we would have had 7,000 more WCG points!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 16, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/15/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,759,704 *

Canada 2,806,450


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

Great day, but these darn Canucks just don't go away!


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great day, but these darn Canucks just don't go away!



Maybe I can help if you can figure out who I really am

Hint: my nick


----------



## Bow (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

Bow said:


>



92


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 17, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/16/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,577,179  *

  Canada 2,539,092  

@ Minhund Give us time.


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

4+16+24+48=92
1+ 2 + 2 +2 =7



Take your time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 1/16/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> * TechPowerUp! 2,577,179  *
> 
> ...







Minhund said:


> Maybe I can help if you can figure out who I really am
> 
> Hint: my nick



Damn dude, you got me there.


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

Translate: min hund
I think you get it now Patty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Minhund said:


> Translate: min hund
> I think you get it now Patty


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

Did you get the 92 too?

Arf arf! the dawg is back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Minhund said:


> Did you get the 92 too?
> 
> Arf arf! the dawg is back



No, that I missed.


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

7 crunchers with a total of 92 threads


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice to have you back pup. Have a great stay.  92 threads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

I suddenly fell in love with the #92!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2012)

Minhund said:


> Translate: min hund
> I think you get it now Patty



Hi Mydog


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Hi Mydog



Hola


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2012)

It was easy (for a Dane). Welcome back Mydog. Will you use Minhund or Mydog as cruncher name? With that firepower I asume that I will just have to look at top 10 tomorrow to find out.


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> It was easy (for a Dane). Welcome back Mydog. Will you use Minhund or Mydog as cruncher name? With that firepower I asume that I will just have to look at top 10 tomorrow to find out.



Yeah I guess it's easy for a Dane, almost the same language
I'll be crunching under "Minhund", you'll have to wait a few days cause I'm switching over the rigs as they finish their WU's from F@H. So far I've got on 970 @4ghz and one 2600K running, putting one SR-2 with the X5670's @4,35ghz on now and the other SR-2 on later to day. The 3960X and one 2600K will be on tomorrow, lappy going on now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Minhund said:


> Yeah I guess it's easy for a Dane, almost the same language
> I'll be crunching under "Minhund", you'll have to wait a few days cause I'm switching over the rigs as they finish their WU's from F@H. So far I've got on 970 @4ghz and one 2600K running, putting one SR-2 with the X5670's @4,35ghz on now and the other SR-2 on later to day. The 3960X and one 2600K will be on tomorrow, lappy going on now.



You and F150 will be fighting for to spot with those rigs!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/17/12 09:13:59


BOINC Combined Today	1,587,311*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

What?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What?



LOL I have a feeling I posted the wrong number?

*EDIT*

Yea im a idoit, I posted the TOTAL instead of todays LOL FML! ^^Fixed though^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

As for WCG we had yesterday:
TechPowerUp! - 2,577,179
Canada - 2,539,092


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> As for WCG we had yesterday:
> TechPowerUp! - 2,577,179
> Canada - 2,539,092



Oh ok, so would if be fair to say at this time (10.41AM EST time) we currently have 1,587,311 for the day?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Possible.  Where did you get that #?  Multiplied whatever Free-DC said times 7?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Possible.  Where did you get that #?  Multiplied whatever Free-DC said times 7?



Free-DC has a BIONC daily points for our team but I dont know what time it updates.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

It's four times a day.  The ones I see usually are around like 2 or 3 PM and then around 9pm.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's four times a day.  The ones I see usually are around like 2 or 3 PM and then around 9pm.



Maybe it accurate LOL Im a first timer at this so I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

we'll see.


----------



## Bow (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/17/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

Canada	 2,508,602 
TechPowerUp!	 2,496,900*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

GREAT JOB EVERYONE!   

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/18/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	 2,573,858 
Canada	 2,350,939*


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting CP.  Glad to see the team kicking soom Canadian ass.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 19, 2012)

Bastards!! i think ima have to jump ship   j/k  don't knock the Canadians man.... You guys are going to make me go make a Canadian Clunhouse just to get some love for up North


----------



## Bow (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Thanks for posting CP.  Glad to see the team kicking soom Canadian ass.



We are rocking.  



AlienIsGOD said:


> Bastards!! i think ima have to jump ship   j/k  don't knock the Canadians man.... You guys are going to make me go make a Canadian Clunhouse just to get some love for up North



No beef here man, just some friendly competition.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 20, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/19/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,999,119 *

  Canada 2,860,738


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 20, 2012)

i was jesting, tho i think TPU Canadian clubhouse is loooong overdue :O


----------



## KieX (Jan 20, 2012)

That is an impressive day. So we could be hitting the magical 3Million per day!? Let's do this 

@AlienIsGOD: Do it! I'm not a Canadian, but I love honey dew beer so I support your nation


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2012)

WE support your nation.  
Super day everyone!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 21, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/20/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,752,572 *

  Canada 2,716,675

Not the number I was looking for but still great.

post # 1,000


----------



## Bow (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, but the stats were higher than usual yesterday though so these are still awesome #'s.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 22, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/21/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,609,721  *

  Canada 2,485,631  

Great day as always team.


----------



## Bow (Jan 22, 2012)

I wish I could get a second cruncher going.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 1/21/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> *  TechPowerUp! 2,609,721  *
> 
> ...



Great job guys!!   



Bow said:


> I wish I could get a second cruncher going.



I've tried so many times and just can't.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 23, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/22/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,785,504  *

 Canada 2,485,082  

Great numbers.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 1/22/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> * TechPowerUp! 2,785,504  *
> 
> ...



LOL my Athlon X2 4200+ put us over canada! HAHAHAHA j/k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't forget my 2600K is stable now too Brandon, pffttt 


Great job team!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 24, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/23/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,965,029  *

  Canada 2,829,438


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

Another amazing day!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2012)

*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!
*

Statistics Last Updated: 1/24/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

*TechPowerUp!	 3,000,484*
Canada	 2,626,532


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

chicken patty said:


> *yesssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!
> *
> 
> statistics last updated: 1/24/12 23:59:59 (utc) [1 hour(s) ago]
> ...



lol nice!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2012)

So where da party at?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> So where da party at?



In my pants......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> In my pants......



Don't need any further info


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> *YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Statistics Last Updated: 1/24/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]
> ...



WOOO! Canada represent!  I'm thinking I should start taking all the spare parts I have and make some crunchers for teh team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> WOOO! Canada represent!  I'm thinking I should start taking all the spare parts I have and make some crunchers for teh team



You definitely should.


----------



## KieX (Jan 25, 2012)

3Million! Glad I stayed up late finishing a work report . Not sure if I can sleep now with the job done and the excitement of hitting the BIG 3!

Awesome work team!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 25, 2012)

Party is at my place, byob.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2012)

On the way! 

Super job guys, can't get over it!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 26, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/25/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,704,270 *

 Canada 2,615,880


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2012)

Great job team, still a great day!  ...and we are beating Canada.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 27, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/26/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,690,857  *

  Canada 2,578,638  

Great work team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)

We are kicking ass!!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 28, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/27/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,666,583  *

  Canada 2,743,589  

  A few rigs must have been down.

Stll great numbers and soon they will be far back from the Great Team TPU.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 28, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 1/27/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> * TechPowerUp! 2,666,583  *
> 
> ...



sorry  I was gaming and i kept getting bsods and im still trying to get my pc stable


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 28, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> A few rigs must have been down.
> 
> Stll great numbers and soon they will be far back from the Great Team TPU.



Not mine but that insignifigant....spell check help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2012)

I just got my net back after being 24 hours without it.  Not that I would have made all the difference but that's one rig that was down.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just got my net back after being 24 hours without it.  Not that I would have made all the difference but that's one rig that was down.



You'd be surprised what a difference you can make.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> You'd be surprised what a difference you can make.



About 45,000 points...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> About 45,000 points...




 Good thing is, you don't need the internet to crunch....only to report.

So, you been slacking?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Good thing is, you don't need the internet to crunch....only to report.
> 
> So, you been slacking?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey stinger, just took a look at your specs...nice man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Good thing is, you don't need the internet to crunch....only to report.
> 
> So, you been slacking?



I meant it was down as in it was putting up any points because it had no net.  No slack here sir, that's why I'm the oldest active member on the team!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey stinger, just took a look at your specs...nice man



???? What specs Chaotic?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I meant it was down as in it was putting up any points because it had no net.  No slack here sir, that's why I'm the oldest active member on the team!



LOL, j/k 



stinger608 said:


> ???? What specs Chaotic?



Ummm your system specs.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 29, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 28.01.12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* 	TechPowerUp! 	2,829,997   *

  Canada 	2,625,012   

Great numbers for the weekend team
Back on top of the Canadians

Sorry that I stole your job for tonight mjkmike


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 29, 2012)

Great work friends,  and it's not my job.  If I see that something hasn't been posted. I post it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2012)

Great job team, awesome day!

mydog, thanks for covering.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 29, 2012)

Yup it's anybody's job Mydog....first come first serve....I'm usually too late


----------



## Bow (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## mjkmike (Jan 30, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/29/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,776,191  *

 Canada 2,636,826  

Great job all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

WOOOO!  another great day team, keep on rockin'!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 31, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/30/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,074,782  *

 Canada 2,993,715  

Great day.!!  Well done team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh yeah, now that's what I'm talking about. 


Hey, is it just me or has Canada kicked it up a notch or two?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey, is it just me or has Canada kicked it up a notch or two?



IntelQEMU Virtual CPU version 0.12.3 aka HP cloud. They found out as well.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it to late to sign up on HP cloud?
I tried on friday but didn't get any answers.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Is it to late to sign up on HP cloud?
> I tried on friday but didn't get any answers.



Same here. I got a feeling that they only pick the north american applications but I hope to be proven wrong.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 31, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Same here. I got a feeling that they only pick the north american applications but I hope to be proven wrong.



Yeah! looks like you're right, didn't even get a mail respons


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 1, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 1/31/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,171,200  *

 Canada 2,863,581  

Just wow team,  great numbers.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 1, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 1/31/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> * TechPowerUp! 3,171,200  *
> 
> ...









Sorry Mike


----------



## KieX (Feb 1, 2012)

Those are some great numbers 

Slightly off topic, tried some Canadian Poutine last weekend for the first time. Quite simply: indulgent!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 1/31/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> * TechPowerUp! 3,171,200  *
> 
> ...




  WOW!



mstenholm said:


> IntelQEMU Virtual CPU version 0.12.3 aka HP cloud. They found out as well.



HP Cloud?


----------



## Bow (Feb 1, 2012)

WOOOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> HP Cloud?



HP is testing cloud computing. F150 is doing it and so is Bogmali and a lot of people in the folding community. You get 2 times 8 plus 4 thread (about 3 Ghz) for free for a period. Some (no names mentioned  ) got twice that amount.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> Those are some great numbers
> 
> Slightly off topic, tried some Canadian Poutine last weekend for the first time. Quite simply: indulgent!



_Join us, join us, join us_


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 1, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> HP is testing cloud computing. F150 is doing it and so is Bogmali and a lot of people in the folding community. You get 2 times 8 plus 4 thread (about 3 Ghz) for free for a period. *Some (no names mentioned  ) got twice that amount*.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmmm, they still doing it?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm, they still doing it?



Yes and no. HP is still running their blades but not in their own name (HPCS) but in around 150 individual users name (F150, Bogmali and so on)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

Would be nice to try that . Oh well, no biggie.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Would be nice to try that . Oh well, no biggie.



+1 on that note


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 2, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/1/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 3,201,038  *

 Canada 2,686,582  

Great work team.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 2, 2012)

See what happens when Canadians crunch for other teams other than their own country's team??


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 2, 2012)

Holy crap, 3.2 mil!!!!!!! Frigging awesome numbers for the day!!!! 

Go Team TPU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

Man, this is the highest we've been in a while if not ever.  Geez!  Great job team and I am truly proud of all of you!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 2, 2012)

It's weird, but seeing the numbers day after day, I almost filter them out.  But reading that I remember back in June of last year when we were flipping out if we broke 2M, so . . . definitely impressive - doubly so given our size.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

twilyth said:


> It's weird, but seeing the numbers day after day, I almost filter them out.  But reading that I remember back in June of last year when we were flipping out if we broke 2M, so . . . definitely impressive - doubly so given our size.



Yeah, I still remember when the 2 million was our big celebration.  Now anymore


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Man, this is the highest we've been in a while if not ever.  Geez!  Great job team and I am truly proud of all of you!



I couldn't help myself, went and got all the data from WCG to find out! 

Yes it was our best! Top 10 best days:






Time to set new records


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

So it was the highest   Awesome job team!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 2, 2012)

We have blue for over 2 mill,  should we go purple for over three?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 2, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> We have blue for over 2 mill,  should we go purple for over three?



Bright red for "smoking hot!"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2012)

let's do purple.  I think red was for 1 million.


WOOOOOOOOOT!


*Statistics Last Updated: 2/2/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

 	 TechPowerUp!	 3,168,572*

	 Canada	 2,760,932


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## mjkmike (Feb 4, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/3/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,964,151  *

Great job Team.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 5, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 04.02.12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*



*TechPowerUp! 	2,769,431*

Good numbers for the weekend and we're still holding off the Canadiens

Canada 	2,471,904


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 6, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/5/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,990,982  *

  Canada 2,640,659  

Great numbers team.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome numbers for a Super Bowl Sunday LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2012)

Great #'s indeed.  Super #'s for a weekend.  If this would have been a weekday I think we wouldn've easily broken the 3 million mark.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 6, 2012)

if numbers go down it because my comp has been down for almost 2 days I  cleaned it out and temps have dropped almost 10C but now i'm having problems my front fan making strange noise and one of my GPU fan turn on and off all the time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> if numbers go down it because my comp has been down for almost 2 days I  cleaned it out and temps have dropped almost 10C but now i'm having problems my front fan making strange noise and one of my GPU fan turn on and off all the time.



Hope you can get that fixed soon man.  You in need of a case fan?  I might have something laying around if you need it.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hope you can get that fixed soon man.  You in need of a case fan?  I might have something laying around if you need it.



Thanks for the offer, I messed around with my cables and it seems to fix the problem with the gpu same with my front fan so i'm back online!


----------



## Bow (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## twilyth (Feb 7, 2012)

I have one rig that's like that.  I use Airytech's Switch Off (free) to reboot the pure crunching rigs a couple or 3 times per week.  Every so often, one won't boot because it can't find the single HDD in the system.  Pisses me off.  I yell at the cat (who has no idea what I'm on about, or so she says), jiggle the SATA and power cables and I'm back in business.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 7, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/6/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 3,137,540  *

 Canada 2,663,654  

Great job Team.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2012)

woohoo my 145 made a difference. heheh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Thanks for the offer, I messed around with my cables and it seems to fix the problem with the gpu same with my front fan so i'm back online!



Glad to hear man.  



mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 2/6/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> *  TechPowerUp! 3,137,540  *
> 
> ...



Stellar day!  WOOT!  Keep up the great work guys 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> woohoo my 145 made a difference. heheh



Every bit helps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2012)

NOW THIS IS AN AWESOME DAY! 




*Statistics Last Updated: 2/7/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]

	 TechPowerUp!	 3,539,261*

*Canada	 3,066,784
*


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> NOW THIS IS AN AWESOME DAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWWW YEAH, great job guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2012)

BTW, correct me if I'm wrong but this is our highest yet.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> BTW, correct me if I'm wrong but this is our highest yet.



+++++11111 I think your right CP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> +++++11111 I think your right CP!!!!!!!!!!!



Pretty sure I am too!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 9, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/8/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,157,031  *

 Canada 2,729,857  

Still kicking ass.,  great work team.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 9, 2012)

Man!!! We are consistently making it over the 3 mill mark!!!!! 

What an awesome Crunching team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2012)

Killer. I guess every little bit counts. Time for me to crank it up a couple notches.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Killer. I guess every little bit counts. *Time for me to crank it up a couple notches.*



*One of us!  One of us!
*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2012)

lol hehehe


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 10, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/9/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 3,031,674  *

 Canada 2,697,270  

Still over three mill.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2012)

Great job guys!  Super #'s up lately!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 11, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/10/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 3,070,522 *






Great  job team.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 12, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 11.02.12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*


*TechPowerUp! 	3,361,085 *


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 12, 2012)

Realy nice numbers team and thk Mydog.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 13, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/12/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,218,568  *






Great work team.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, that is some awesome numbers for the weekend!!!!!! Holy crap, we are about to catch SETI.Germany!!!!!!!!! I remember when they were basically out of our reach, and that was not long ago!!!!!!!!

Awesome job Team TPU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2012)

At this rate, we will be moving up pretty quickly in the standings.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 14, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/13/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 3,286,796  *






Great crunching team.


----------



## Bow (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## mjkmike (Feb 15, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/14/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,180,344  *






Great numbers team.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice numbers.


----------



## Bow (Feb 15, 2012)

TPU is the best F*#k the rest
LOL All the teams efforts are going for an amazing cause


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2012)

We've been doing just nothing short of amazing lately.

Just wanted to take this moment to congratulate each and every one of you that is dedicating to the cause.  This is what makes TPU what it is and a place I would never leave!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> We've been doing just nothing short of amazing lately.
> 
> Just wanted to take this moment to congratulate each and every one of you that is dedicating to the cause.  This is what makes TPU what it is and a place I would never leave!



++++++++++11111111111 on that last statement CP!!! Frigging awesome! What a team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah man, just feels like home here with you peeps!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 16, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/15/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 3,125,174 *

Great work team.


----------



## Zachary85 (Feb 16, 2012)

This is a nice trend     I'm happy to be a small part of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2012)

Consistently over 3 million.  Never thought I'd see this day.  Can we say 4 million in the near future?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Consistently over 3 million.  Never thought I'd see this day.  Can we say 4 million in the near future?



 Man I hope so Captain!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Man I hope so Captain!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Little by little look at how far we've gotten. 

On another note, I should be receiving a 720 x3 tomorrow, if everything goes well I'll finally have a 2nd rig running for the first time in a while!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Little by little look at how far we've gotten.
> 
> On another note, I should be receiving a 720 x3 tomorrow, if everything goes well I'll finally have a 2nd rig running for the first time in a while!



That would be awesome CP!

Wow, what the hell happened to our WCG badges at the bottom left? I just noticed neither of ours are showing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2012)

I notice this happens every now and then.  If they don't come back by tonight I'll look into it.  Usually comes back on its own.


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2012)

Well looks like it might be a little while before free-dc and our badges are back up 

Post from Bok (guy who runs Free-DC) on PG:


> Not having much luck with hardware at all. I've got a failed SSD in the database server which is going to need replacing. It holds the web facing read only copy of the database so it should be replaceable but it's going to take time to get a new drive and install it.


Source


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2012)

Damn, hope he can get it sorted out soon.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 17, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/16/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,804,085  *

  Canada 2,579,982  

A small dip in numbers but still great numbers team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like everyone had a dip though, so still great #'s!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> Well looks like it might be a little while before free-dc and our badges are back up
> 
> Post from Bok (guy who runs Free-DC) on PG:
> Source



Yes, he also said it may take several days. 



Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like everyone had a dip though, so still great #'s!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2012)

Let's see how we do today, we have been over 3 million consistently for some time now.  Hoping to keep that trend going.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let's see how we do today, we have been over 3 million consistently for some time now.  Hoping to keep that trend going.



When 50K PPD times 7 start benching the team is 350,000 PPD down so don't get you hopes up to much. The puppy is playing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> When 50K PPD times 7 start benching the team is 350,000 PPD down so don't get you hopes up to much. The puppy is playing



Ah yes, forgot about mydogs benching session.    But still, the #'s were slightly slower for most teams that I saw, so I think we still should have been a bit higher.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 18, 2012)

Heads up,  I'm going to play so no post from me tonight.  Wish me luck.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Heads up,  I'm going to play so no post from me tonight.  Wish me luck.



Good luck.  Just remember -


----------



## Bow (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 18, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/17/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,966,041*

  Canada 2,631,326


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 18, 2012)

KieX said:


> Bok (guy who runs Free-DC)




Does anyone even know Bok? Anyone here ever talk to that fellow? 
Reason I ask, is I would be more than happy to donate the resources on my web hosting site to keep this up and running! 

If anyone does regularly talk to Bok, please tell him to jump on here and PM me regarding this. 

I could set him up with his own private web front end to admin Free DC and all of that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Does anyone even know Bok? Anyone here ever talk to that fellow?
> Reason I ask, is I would be more than happy to donate the resources on my web hosting site to keep this up and running!
> 
> If anyone does regularly talk to Bok, please tell him to jump on here and PM me regarding this.
> ...



That is just awesome of you man, but I don't know him, or ever see him online anywhere.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 19, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/18/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,670,792  *

 Canada 2,392,140  

Great work team.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2012)

Great work guys.


----------



## KieX (Feb 19, 2012)

Great work everyone, let's keep going for that 3Million again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2012)

Great job team.  Still kicking ass!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 20, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/19/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,601,273  *

[ Canada 2,398,487  /COLOR]

Great work team, and as you can see Free-DC is back.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 21, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/20/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,890,657  *

 Canada 2,691,795  

Great work Team.


----------



## Bow (Feb 21, 2012)

Tears of joy


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice number there team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2012)

^ indeed.  Still managing to stay in the 3 million premises, not far off and pup has left hopefully just temporarily.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 22, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/21/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,986,874  *

 Canada 2,823,423  

Dam so close.  Great work team


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice job team.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 23, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/22/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,915,742  *

Great numbers team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2012)

Uh, we nipping that 3 million mark again!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 24, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/23/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,789,249  *

 Canada 2,744,711  

Great numbers team.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 24, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 2/23/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> * TechPowerUp! 2,789,249  *
> 
> ...



C'mon guys we can make 3 mill! I'm gunna get some of the older pcs in my house crunching to help out


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going to add another cruncher to the stable. If I can find a way i'll crunch on the blender, microwave, and smoothie machine.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm going to add another cruncher to the stable. If I can find a way i'll crunch on the blender, microwave, and smoothie machine.



pawn em ;P


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm going to add another cruncher to the stable. If I can find a way i'll crunch on the blender, microwave, and smoothie machine.



If I could only find a way to crunch with this 

View attachment 45758


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> If I could only find a way to crunch with this
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45758&d=1329356894


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2012)

Okay, from one small block Chevy tech to another; whats inside Norton? 

Flat tops or domes? Advertised lift and duration and actual on cam? Valve train IE threaded rocker studs, opened to 2.02's, roller rockers, titanium push rods? Are they early model heads? Don't look like it, as there is no markings on the front of either head. I am assuming these are the scalloped later model heads.  Do you have the "pink" rods? Balanced? 

Answer me!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, from one small block Chevy tech to another; whats inside Norton?
> 
> Flat tops or domes? Advertised lift and duration and actual on cam? Valve train IE threaded rocker studs, opened to 2.02's, roller rockers, titanium push rods? Are they early model heads? Don't look like it, as there is no markings on the front of either head. I am assuming these are the scalloped later model heads.  Do you have the "pink" rods? Balanced?
> 
> Answer me!!!!!!



Mostly stock 1970 350 stock bore, 4 bolt mains, new pistons (about 9.5:1 comp) with a hefty cam 

However, all a Chevy guy needs to see is this:

View attachment 45759

*'nuff said?*


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 24, 2012)

A high nickel block, and I'm not even a chevy guy.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> Mostly stock 1970 350 stock bore, 4 bolt mains, new pistons (about 9.5:1 comp) with a hefty cam
> 
> However, all a Chevy guy needs to see is this:
> 
> ...



 cool man, a 42 year old virgin 

Sweet man!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice, I just checked free-Dc and I am #16 as of today! I have been putting out quite a bit of PPD with the new 6CORE!


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> A high nickel block, and I'm not even a chevy guy.





stinger608 said:


> cool man, a 42 year old virgin
> 
> Sweet man!!!!



@ Raptor- You got it! you get a cookie. I'm a Ford guy, the Chevy was available and I wanted a project... 79 Chevy pickup. My 1st ride was a 66' Stang then a 77 F-150. Stang' was Midnight Blue and had a hopped up 302 (over 11:1 compression) used to take down I-91 in CT to bury the speedo (140mph+) for fun in the 80's 

@ Stinger- I'm 43  redid my 1st engine in 1985 so not a virgin


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 24, 2012)

@ Norton - "Mostly stock 1970 350",  makes the block the 42 year old virgin not you.


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> @ Norton - "Mostly stock 1970 350",  makes the block the 42 year old virgin not you.



DOH!!! 
dense=Norton  
I was thinking about the movie not how old the engine was


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> @ Norton - "Mostly stock 1970 350",  makes the block the 42 year old virgin not you.



 Exactly my point 



Norton said:


> DOH!!!
> dense=Norton
> I was thinking about the movie not how old the engine was




 A little slow on the punch line today my friend. 
J/K, I was actually trying to figure out how I was going to put that, and Mike came in and said it better than what I was thinking.


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2012)

Tired today- burnt some midnight oil to finish some reporting for work 

But my rig(s) aren't... my totals over 7,000pts today


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> Mostly stock 1970 350 stock bore, 4 bolt mains, new pistons (about 9.5:1 comp) with a hefty cam
> 
> However, all a Chevy guy needs to see is this:
> 
> ...



O10 baby. I have a couple of them in my garage for the just in case moment. I actually got the first one for this but ended up cramming a 406 in it.


----------



## Zachary85 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well crap.  My production is going to drop off over the next few days.  
I just got told today that my job is going to be phased out by june 30th.  

 So much for 15 years of day and night service to the company I have worked for.   At least they told me I will be loosing my job in advance.  I still sucks, and sadly, since I know it will happen, I have to shut down most of my small home fleet pretty soon.  And I will also loose the crunching that my work servers have been adding to my account here.    

  I'm pretty down right now.   But it won't be "goodbye"  I still plan to crunch with a desktop, and laptop for as long as I can.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> O10 baby. I have a couple of them in my garage for the just in case moment.



010 & 020 baby (high tin and high nickel alloy)... one of the best 350 blocks chevy made


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 25, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> Well crap.  My production is going to drop off over the next few days.
> I just got told today that my job is going to be phased out by june 30th.
> 
> So much for 15 years of day and night service to the company I have worked for.   At least they told me I will be loosing my job in advance.  I still sucks, and sadly, since I know it will happen, I have to shut down most of my small home fleet pretty soon.  And I will also loose the crunching that my work servers have been adding to my account here.
> ...



Sorry to hear man. All will be well though. Something better always comes along.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah that sucks... try to stay positive. maybe some good karma will come your way for helping people through your crunching


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 25, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> Well crap.  My production is going to drop off over the next few days.
> I just got told today that my job is going to be phased out by june 30th.
> 
> So much for 15 years of day and night service to the company I have worked for.   At least they told me I will be loosing my job in advance.  I still sucks, and sadly, since I know it will happen, I have to shut down most of my small home fleet pretty soon.  And I will also loose the crunching that my work servers have been adding to my account here.
> ...



Soory about the news.  Hope things work out,  You have been putting in great numbers.  Hope again to see you soon in the Pie chart.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 25, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/24/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,818,034  *

  Canada 2,466,534  

Great numbers team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> Well crap.  My production is going to drop off over the next few days.
> I just got told today that my job is going to be phased out by june 30th.
> 
> So much for 15 years of day and night service to the company I have worked for.   At least they told me I will be loosing my job in advance.  I still sucks, and sadly, since I know it will happen, I have to shut down most of my small home fleet pretty soon.  And I will also loose the crunching that my work servers have been adding to my account here.
> ...



Keep you head up man, could have been worse, like you said they at least told you in advance.  Just take your time to do what you gotta go and get on your feet man, we'll be here saving you your spot.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 26, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/25/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,889,365  *







Great numbers team.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 27, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/26/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,835,219  *






Great work friends.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2012)

Great work team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2012)

We putting up some great #'s lately!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 29, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/28/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,602,989  *

Great work team.


----------



## Norton (Feb 29, 2012)

wow! big number 

missed my 20k milestone by about 400 points..... so close but tomorrow is another day.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy crap Batman, that was a frigging awesome day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 29, 2012)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 29, 2012)

Inflated or not, that's awesome!  Great job everyone!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 29, 2012)

That is incredible!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 1, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 2/29/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,948,279  *

Great work team.

Tomorow over 3mill


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well my numbers will be down to just about 0, I'm reformatting my computer and trying W8. I'm also going on Vacation to Purdue for a few days so rig will be off.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Well my numbers will be down to just about 0, I'm reformatting my computer and trying W8. I'm also going on Vacation to Purdue for a few days so rig will be off.



dont! I have it installed on VMware and its windows 7 with the smartphone interface.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> dont! I have it installed on VMware and its windows 7 with the smartphone interface.



you can turn that smartphone bullcrap off via registry, no worries because of that... after one has done that, the OS is not so bad at all, like a little faster Win7, with much faster boot times


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2012)

Any link to download W8?  Like a beat or whatever?


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any link to download W8?  Like a beat or whatever?



It will download a small file first then it will give you a Key and then download the ISO for you.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/iso

This is a step by step gives you a Key.




Or you can download the direct ISO here
Product Key:   DNJXJ-7XBW8-2378T-X22TX-BKG7J
64-bit (x64)




32-bit (x86)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2012)

I've downloaded my 64 bit copy already.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks delta. Going to give theya go in my 2nd crunched whenever I can get around to it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2012)

I am thinking of giving it a go when I build my newest cruncher next weekend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2012)

I am for sure.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 2, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/1/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 3,043,024  *

Just knew we could do it.  Great work team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2012)

Awesome #'s


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## KieX (Mar 3, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/2/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*> Users Returning Work : 77/357 (21.57%)*

*  TechPowerUp! 3,093,945  *

Awesome work everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2012)

Back steadily in the 3's.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 3, 2012)

Great numbers team.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 4, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/3/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,037,509  *

Great numbers team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2012)

Amazing job we are doing!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 5, 2012)

* Statistics Last Updated: 3/4/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago] *

* TechPowerUp! 3,004,802  *






Great work all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 6, 2012)

question: Have we passed Canada and that's why we are not posting how much better we are doing than them or are they kicking our butts again???


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 6, 2012)

If you look 2 posts above yours at the last one that MjkMike posted, look toward the bottom of the image and you will see Canada. We are whooping them by about 510,000


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 6, 2012)

Hehe yes we is


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 6, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/5/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 3,365,450  *






Great numbers team.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 6, 2012)

Holy cow that is some awesome crunching team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2012)

I know I'm late but holy crap!  This definitely is a great way to start my day!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 7, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/6/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 2,070,429  *






We did great today team.  Thanks all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2012)

All of the sudden, Canda is gone.  POOOOF!  Like magic!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm just glad I could be here with you guys to see that momentous occasion.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 7, 2012)

With the project servers temporarily down yesterday, it seems like everyone took a hit in ppd.


----------



## KieX (Mar 7, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 3/6/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> * TechPowerUp! 2,070,429  *
> 
> ...



Since we're hitting 3Mill each day, that would mean the remaining 1Mill will make us reach... 4Million today


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2012)

Have anyone noticed the points that we get now? 
e8400 before 30 pph (points per hour), this morning 49. If that keeps up then 4 mill would be no problem


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, I've noticed at least my points are higher as well.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2012)

Since it is not the final update I will not post the numbers but just show you the daily ranking after the third Free-DC update (around 4 mill) 




Kiex and his new rig sits on the cherry pie


----------



## KieX (Mar 7, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Since it is not the final update I will not post the numbers but just show you the daily ranking after the third Free-DC update (around 4 mill)
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/120307/3rd update 7march.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Kiex and his new rig sites on the cherry pie



That is one sweet sight! 5th in output for TPU is eyewatering 

My cherry slice will dissapear though, I estimate F150 still has another 40K pending whereas I'm on around 10K pending. Will be closer than ever though!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> That is one sweet sight! 5th in output for TPU is eyewatering



Hmmm, I forgot to include the top 5 but 10th is still great.

Edit: Pending according to Bonic (at the time and same points as Free-DC) - Kiex - 74,937.87 , F150 - 55,793.76). Enjoy your pie


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> That is one sweet sight! 5th in output for TPU is eyewatering
> 
> My cherry slice will dissapear though, I estimate F150 still has another 40K pending whereas I'm on around 10K pending. Will be closer than ever though!



Due to the way things are logging in today, I made the top 20 this am 

.... won't last long though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2012)

I settle for 6k/day.  KieX you're doing great!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 7, 2012)

looking forward to 10pm


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 8, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/7/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 5,300,822  *







 Canada 3,471,213  

5 Mill and we almost beat Team China thats just amazing work team.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 8, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 3/7/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> * TechPowerUp! 5,300,822  *
> 
> ...



Wow!


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome #'s


----------



## KieX (Mar 8, 2012)

5 Million! 

We were due to hit 4Mill based on the missed points from yesterday, so going a further 1Mill means we've totally smashed expectations. Kick ass job team. I'm printing that and sticking it on my desk unit at work.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 8, 2012)

Even though the servers were down for some time yesterday, that is still some amazing #'s team!!!!!!!!

Are we the worlds best or what?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 8, 2012)

Great job guys.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 9, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/8/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 4,596,766  *






Great numbers team.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 9, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 3/8/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> 
> *  TechPowerUp! 4,596,766  *
> 
> ...



 *Wow!!!!!!!! *

These are some insane numbers!! Went from 3 mil to well over 4 in about a week? How the hell does that happen? 

 Did half of Canada join us?   J/K fellows


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 9, 2012)

mstenholm posted this link a few days ago.
http://http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32730






surprises of yet unknown outcome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2012)

fo million?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 9, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> mstenholm posted this link a few days ago.
> http://http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32730
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120308/pie048.png
> ...



I just had to see who posted that abortion.  I knew within 10 seconds it was Sekerob, but I knew how satisfying it would be to get actual confirmation.  It's like knowing that the first present you open on xmas is exactly what you've wanted all year long and you want to make the moment last as long as possible.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 10, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/9/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
* TechPowerUp! 2,298,816  *

WTF 5m,4m, and now this?






Wait,  CP posted.  That make's everything go to shit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2012)

You guys really have no love for me do you?  

Lets wait and see what the numbers look like tomorrow...


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 11, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/10/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 4,022,154  *

Great numbers team.

Soory CP you know we luv ya.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2012)

I didn't post last night, and look.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I didn't post last night, and look.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I didn't post last night, and look.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 12, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/11/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,712,612  *

Great numbers team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2012)

^^^That's because I posted.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 13, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/12/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 4,238,383  *






Great job team.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 13, 2012)

Great numbers there team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2012)

...I didn't post last night...


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2012)

Early results show tonights #'s are gonna be BIG 

@CP you can even post tonight- don't think it will matter


----------



## twilyth (Mar 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...I didn't post last night...





Norton said:


> Early results show tonights #'s are gonna be BIG
> 
> @CP you can even post tonight- don't think it will matter


The god's themselves have cursed CP's posts.  Do you challenge the gods?

The young ones have no respect for the old ways. :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2012)

twilyth said:


> The god's themselves have cursed CP's posts.  Do you challenge the gods?
> 
> The young ones have no respect for the old ways. :shadedshu



 

Umm....let me hedge my bet.... please don't curse CP's posts 

On a side note- how's this for a couple of youngling's..... 5 pts difference between our daily points  



Spoiler:  FreeDC earlier today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2012)

^ good competition right there.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> Early results show tonights #'s are gonna be BIG
> 
> @CP you can even post tonight- don't think it will matter







Chicken Patty said:


> ^ good competition right there.



Oh NOOOOOOOOO! He posted!!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2012)

Prayer needed... please don't bork the numbers 

Edit- j/k ..we kid cuz we love


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2012)

Let's see if it's really me


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let's see if it's really me



I should let you think it's you, but I'll fess up.  My Sr-2 and quad g34 were down for 27 hours and one of my 980x's was down for 10 hours.  They are all up and running now but the number's will definately be affected.  So it's my fault tonight.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2012)

Is that why my lights are brighter here


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 14, 2012)

If you live in Connecticut, then it could be.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> If you live in Connecticut, then it could be.



Not too far from you... it's a small state 

*** EDIT-@Chaotic- it's one of the small states  ***


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Not too far from you... it's a small state



Not as small a Rhode Island


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> On a side note- how's this for a couple of youngling's..... 5 pts difference between our daily points
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We be running neck and neck right now.  Now I forgot to do a dump on one of the x2's this morning. It only had about 10 or so unit to report though so it wouldn't have made to much of a difference. 


On a side note. I think I need a new cruncher. I don't have enough cores yet. Thinking maybe a 8 core fx or just say screw it and go for the cut throat approach. The mighty i7 2600k


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 14, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/13/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 3,855,001  *

Great job team.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> We be running neck and neck right now.  Now I forgot to do a dump on one of the x2's this morning. It only had about 10 or so unit to report though so it wouldn't have made to much of a difference.
> 
> 
> On a side note. I think I need a new cruncher. I don't have enough cores yet. Thinking maybe a 8 core fx or just say screw it and go for the cut throat approach. The mighty i7 2600k



If GPU crunching gets going you will be hitting the ground running with the 3200 SP's on that 5970 (did a beta wu today in 5 min. with my 6870) ... no need for a 2600k then.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't see where you attach your GPU to any projects. I did all the crap on the WCG site, but where in the program do you set up for using your GPU?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 14, 2012)

I seen under advanced/prefs then on the processor usage tab the 3rd box down use gpu while computer is in use. Is this the ticket to get it going?


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I seen under advanced/prefs then on the processor usage tab the 3rd box down use gpu while computer is in use. Is this the ticket to get it going?



That's the one!

check allow beta testing on the WCG web site preferences

It's short term hit or miss but I did get 3 of them 

*** EDIT- this is what it looks like when you get one: ***



Spoiler:  click me!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> That's the one!
> 
> check allow beta testing on the WCG web site preferences
> 
> ...



So GPU is in effect?


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> So GPU is in effect?



Looks like just for that beta AFAIK- it just jumps in and goes to work as long as your GPU qualifies (runs a test or benchmark 1st)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like F150 saved me from suicide tonight.   

Great job team!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 15, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/14/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 3,891,384  *






Great crunching team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2012)

Some great #'s!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 16, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/15/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,695,624  *

Stll kicking Canada's ass.







Great work team.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

Shhhwweeeeeeeettttt


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 16, 2012)

guess who started crunching again today


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 17, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/16/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,964,346  *






Great work team.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 17, 2012)

one question, can i crunch on my GTS 450?


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 17, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> one question, can i crunch on my GTS 450?



Yes but only on one beta.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 17, 2012)

okay! gimme the link!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 17, 2012)

read about it here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155967


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 18, 2012)

*Look at this*






For a small team we kick ass.


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Look at this*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120317/canada.png
> 
> For a small team we kick ass.



Even better considering the number of members currently active and returning work


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/17/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

*	 TechPowerUp!	 3,980,734

Team China	 3,898,234 hmmm cough cough lol
 Canada	 2,762,644 Hmmm cough cough coffey! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2012)

Good things come in small packages. 

We are pumping out some insane #'s!


----------



## KieX (Mar 18, 2012)

Great work team. 4Million at the gates


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good things come in small packages.
> 
> We are pumping out some insane #'s!





KieX said:


> Great work team. 4Million at the gates



The amazing thing here is the fact that we beat Team China!!! This may be the first time that has happened.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 18, 2012)

Great work team.  We hit lucky #13.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah, we had been after China for a bit, seems like our dream is becoming true.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

Great work guys.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/18/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
* TechPowerUp! 3,482,855  *






Great work Team.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 20, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/19/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 4,018,797  *






Great work team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2012)

4 million and I posted, wassup???


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> 4 million and I posted, wassup???



Woulda been 5 million


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 20, 2012)

glad to see the numbers are going up I have been inactive for a little while. my room is getting 85F+ when my comp is doing WCG. Its never fun to sweat while sleeping.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Woulda been 5 million


Damn you!  



Delta6326 said:


> glad to see the numbers are going up I have been inactive for a little while. my room is getting 85F+ when my comp is doing WCG. Its never fun to sweat while sleeping.



I feel you, when I used to live with my mom I had the three PC's running and it was ridiculous!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 20, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> glad to see the numbers are going up I have been inactive for a little while. my room is getting 85F+ when my comp is doing WCG. Its never fun to sweat while sleeping.



Same here Delta.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 21, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/20/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 4,363,846  *






Great numbers team.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice job team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2012)

Super job!! By the way, rig keeps giving me BSOD's.  If's offline right now, when I get home from my moms tomorrow I'll look into it.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 22, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/21/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 4,100,916  *







Great crunching team.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2012)

Great numbers team!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2012)

4.1?  Wake me up I must be dreaming.


----------



## Bow (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 22, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> 4.1?  Wake me up I must be dreaming.





Great job everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Great job everyone!



......


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 23, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/22/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,863,208  *






Great job team.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/23/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [3 hour(s) ago]*

* 	 TechPowerUp! 3,694,263  *







Great job team.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 24, 2012)

Great numbers team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2012)

For the past month or two we are just tearing it up!  Great job all, super honored to be part of this team!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 25, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/24/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,651,490  *






great work team.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 26, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/25/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,460,158  *







Great work team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2012)

Keep it up guys 

BTW, had to shut down WCG for now.  Getting these error messages from ASUS Suite about my voltages been low or what not.  Never gotten them before but my rig has never been this covered in dust 

Going to dust it and clean it tomorrow, I'll fire it back up then and hope those reportings went away if not I'll have to proceed to further testing.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 27, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/26/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,695,483  *






Great numbers team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2012)

Great job 

BTW, rig is back online and crunching, got it all dusted and cleaned up


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job
> 
> BTW, rig is back online and crunching, got it all dusted and cleaned up



Are the voltages back to normal?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Are the voltages back to normal?



No more warnings so far and AC was off during the day so...

Probably components in the PSU or something were getting really hot.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 28, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/27/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,855,123 *






Great numbers team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

Upwards trend.   Great job team!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow almost 4 million again. Awesome.

Well Norton has another rig on the way. And I expect my 2nd one to be built by may or june. Should be no reason why we cannot hit 4 mil + daily by then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Wow almost 4 million again. Awesome.
> 
> Well Norton has another rig on the way. And I expect my 2nd one to be built by may or june. Should be no reason why we cannot hit 4 mil + daily by then.



...and I'm only a HDD away from bringing another rig online as well.  HDD is on the way to me thanks to Randal!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 29, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/28/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,585,593  *






Small drop but still great numbers.

I can't remember the last time Canada beat us.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2012)

We be doing great


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2012)

Canada is not even on my mind anymore


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 29, 2012)

We should be thinking about SETI.Germany.  30 days to overtake them.

great job everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2012)

...and that was out of reach not long ago.


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and that was out of reach not long ago.



A mention of how close we are to overtaking them may be a good add-in for our newsletter


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2012)

^^ indeed.  But from here till we get that going IF we do, we might even be ahead.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 30, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/29/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,502,648  *







Great work team.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 30, 2012)

Another good day team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/30/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	 3,664,529
*


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2012)

Still cooking along


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2012)

Yep, doing great!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Apr 1, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 3/31/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]

TechPowerUp!	3,735,363*



*SETI.Germany 3,227,456  

Canada 2,951,873  *


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/1/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,504,378  *






Great numbers team.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2012)

are we shying away of coffey now due to possible ICE domain seizures due to copyright infringment???


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> are we shying away of coffey now due to possible ICE domain seizures due to copyright infringment???



We'll see when the pie comes out


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> are we shying away of coffey now due to possible ICE domain seizures due to copyright infringment???



Like that will stop.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL  Then we will just come out with proxyies and make it look like we all live in China!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/2/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,609,619*







Great numbers team.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice Results 

I wonder where SETI.Germany went off to???

@ChaoticAtmosphere- where are those results coming from- I can't find that list anywhere???


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 3, 2012)

Great work team.

 SETI.Germany 2,801,312  

//http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Great work team.
> 
> SETI.Germany 2,801,312
> 
> //http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points



Thanks much!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 4, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/3/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* 	 TechPowerUp!	 3,277,771*







Great numbers team.


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats folks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2012)

Keep up the great work fellas


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2012)

*TechPowerUp! 3,203,118* 






*Great Job team *

*Note- FreeDC is running late- will post the pie and stones as soon as they are ready


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> *TechPowerUp! 3,203,118*
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46498&stc=1&d=1333593497
> ...



To small, cant read....why don't you use our own free image hosting? don't re-size.


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> To small, cant read....why don't you use our own free image hosting? don't re-size.



   Sorry about that- relatively new here to Forum posts, image posting/hosting/attaching, etc... just starting out working with the free image hosting tools. Will switch over to that method as soon as I can but for now I go with a method that I know 1st 

Is there a tutorial here on using the free image hosting tool?


----------



## twilyth (Apr 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sorry about that- relatively new here to Forum posts, image posting/hosting/attaching, etc... just starting out working with the free image hosting tools. Will switch over to that method as soon as I can but for now I go with a method that I know 1st
> 
> Is there a tutorial here on using the free image hosting tool?



There are a bunch of image hosting tools for Firefox and I'm pretty sure that there are at least some for most other browsers.  Just search for upload addons for your favorite site like imgr or photobucket, etc.  You can usually get it down to 5 or 6 clicks total I think - maybe a couple more.


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2012)

twilyth said:


> There are a bunch of image hosting tools for Firefox and I'm pretty sure that there are at least some for most other browsers.  Just search for upload addons for your favorite site like imgr or photobucket, etc.  You can usually get it down to 5 or 6 clicks total I think - maybe a couple more.



Thanks twilyth- I updated my daily numbers post using the free image hosting utility just now (looks the same). I'm just not used to using it yet, will get easier/results will get better with time. It does cut a couple of steps vs the upload/attach method I was using.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks twilyth- I updated my daily numbers post using the free image hosting utility just now (looks the same). I'm just not used to using it yet, will get easier/results will get better with time. It does cut a couple of steps vs the upload/attach method I was using.



If you mean the one here at TPU, I've never used that so I can't say.  That might be the easiest.  

I always use something like this. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/photobucket-uploader/


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sorry about that- relatively new here to Forum posts, image posting/hosting/attaching, etc... just starting out working with the free image hosting tools. Will switch over to that method as soon as I can but for now I go with a method that I know 1st
> 
> Is there a tutorial here on using the free image hosting tool?














I'm sure you can figure out the rest from there.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 5, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120405/Capture.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120405/Capture567.jpg
> 
> I'm sure you can figure out the rest from there.



IDK, still kinda complicated.  

No, seriously.  

You still have to browse your  computer for the image or cut and past the url.  With most of the addons, you just right click and point to something like 'upload to photobucket'.  Then you get the url already padded with [img} tags.  Just copy and paste and SHAZAM!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 5, 2012)

twilyth said:


> IDK, still kinda complicated.
> 
> No, seriously.
> 
> You still have to browse your  computer for the image or cut and past the url.  With most of the addons, you just right click and point to something like 'upload to photobucket'.  Then you get the url already padded with [img} tags.  Just copy and paste and SHAZAM!!!



wasn't saying which was easier or less complicated. and when you upload an image with the TPU tool you get the same thing....


----------



## twilyth (Apr 5, 2012)

Look.  MY way is better than YOUR way and I don't want to hear any more about it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2012)

I can do either way now plus a couple of more..... now I have more choices


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> I can do either way now plus a couple of more..... now I have more choices



Change is good.  Post any way you like.  We all crunch to change the world.


----------



## Zachary85 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm sorry to just barge in to this thread, but.... I'm just trying to see if my avatar shows up or not....

It worked... and ... I've been just waiting for the chance to say "Norton...your're a mental case"  I also saw the re-runs of the honeymooners


----------



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> I'm sorry to just barge in to this thread, but.... I'm just trying to see if my avatar shows up or not....
> 
> It worked... and ... I've been just waiting for the chance to say "Norton...your're a mental case"  I also saw the re-runs of the honeymooners



Where's Alice.  When are you sending her to the moon.

You keep promising you know.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 6, 2012)

Hell Norton didn't see the reruns. He was there when it was filmed.


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> I'm sorry to just barge in to this thread, but.... I'm just trying to see if my avatar shows up or not....
> 
> It worked... and ... I've been just waiting for the chance to say "Norton...your're a mental case"  I also saw the re-runs of the honeymooners



 Now there's a familiar face  

Don't forget to "address the ball"

@ mad shot-Our 1st TV was Black & White but I'm not that old!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 6, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> I'm sorry to just barge in to this thread, but.... I'm just trying to see if my avatar shows up or not....
> 
> It worked... and ... I've been just waiting for the chance to say "Norton...your're a mental case"  I also saw the re-runs of the honeymooners





twilyth said:


> Where's Alice.  When are you sending her to the moon.
> 
> You keep promising you know.



Gonna need some flux capacitors to send her to the moon.


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 4/5/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 5,191,673*





Great Numbers Team!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Statistics Last Updated: 4/5/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> *TechPowerUp! 5,191,673*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46532&stc=1&d=1333676511
> ...








I also think we should choose another color for 5 mil


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2012)

Holy crap!


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2012)

*Looks like we may have a nice weekend 

Totals before the morning update:*
*24th-TechPowerUp! 297,101,241

23rd-Seti.Germany   297,279,399*

We're catching up at around 90,000 ppd so.... we have a shot a 23rd place by as early as tomorrow night


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Looks like we may have a nice weekend
> 
> Totals before the morning update:*
> *24th-TechPowerUp! 297,101,241
> ...



We are doing an incredible job, super proud of what we have done with such little members and in such little time!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 7, 2012)

I hope we can help more soon.


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/6/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

*TechPowerUp! 3,792,391*






*Great Job Team *

getting closer to SETI.Germany and 23rd ranking every day!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 7, 2012)

Great job team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2012)

We rollin'!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/6/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,299,802*







I had to include Xtreme systems in this...because they are all our bros and we will catch them!!! 

*Great Job Team *


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/7/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,299,802*





-  Canada 2,812,730

Great Work Team


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

Norton, Wake up...run those memory modules faster...and stop posting old stats!!! 


Oh and let's include Extreme Systems in our focal sight >>> Read Line of Sight!

We will do it....


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2012)

2 posts- can we add them together 

I'll get the other 2


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> 2 posts- can we add them together
> 
> I'll get the other 2




Sure do the others if you need more thanks.


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Norton, Wake up...run those memory modules faster...and stop posting old stats!!!
> 
> 
> Oh and let's include Extreme Systems in our focal sight >>> Read Line of Sight!
> ...



It looks like SETI.Germany stepped it up a bit... we need to catch them before we go anywhere. Teamwork baby


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

SETI Germany is Toast.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2012)

Great job guys!


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/8/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,384,726*






-  Canada 2,981,566

Great Work Team!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice job guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/9/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,770,743*






Great Job Team!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 10, 2012)

Super job fellow crunchers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2012)

Great #'s!


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/10/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,995,928*






*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 11, 2012)

Another great days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2012)

Geez almost four million!


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/11/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,756,929*

*TechPowerUp! edges past SETI.Germany for 23rd place on WCG *
*(FreeDC totals from tonights update (BOINC points): TPU- 300,237,922 SETI.Germany- 300,199,269)*






*Great Job Everybody!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice job Guys. lets keep it up. Maybe we can hit the top 20 soon.


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/12/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,813,323*






Great Job Everybody!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2012)

Wooo, great day!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes Great job guys.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 14, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 13/04/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago*
*	 TechPowerUp!	 3,673,308*






Great Job Everybody!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes Great job guys.



LOL I screwed up so I posted your "Great job guys" post here  LOL


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 14, 2012)

Ah it's okay. No one is perfect.


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2012)

Great numbers team! 

@ChaoticAtmosphere- thanks again for posting for me tonight!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2012)

Another great day


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/14/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,519,685*






Great Numbers Today Team!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 15, 2012)

Another great day guys.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/15/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,680,922*





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2012)

Great job guys!


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/16/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 4,153,944*






Great numbers today Team


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow super numbers today team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2012)

Ridiculous!  Awesome job team


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/17/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 4,164,152*




*Great Numbers Today Team * 
Over 4 million for the 2nd day in a row


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/18/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,955,266*





*Great numbers Today Team*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 19, 2012)

Almost 4 million again today. Another great day guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2012)

We are kicking ass


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/19/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,940,898*





*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2012)

Hovering around the 4 million mark daily, great job!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 20, 2012)

We are way over Canada xD

WOuld be good to be first daily 

I'll try to hide some on servers here at work hahaha  they are old server, but I could get easy  close to 20 server, so between 20 and 50 threads xD


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 20, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> We are way over Canada xD
> 
> WOuld be good to be first daily
> 
> I'll try to hide some on servers here at work hahaha  they are old server, but I could get easy  close to 20 server, so between 20 and 50 threads xD



Don't think we can ever get first. *IBM 77,778,886*.  We had to fight Canada for a long time but then a big truck pulled up with a big dog chassing it,  almost forgot that some guy in Spain got a few new ships.

Great to have you on the team CTG.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2012)

Yea first is out of reach, but if overtime we keep pushing forward like we have been, would be nice to see how far we get.


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/20/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [___]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,865,561*





Great Number's Today (4/20) Folks!!! 
*Note- stats appear out of normal range for all Teams *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2012)

Yep, still good #'s considering everybody did pretty bad


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 21, 2012)

Whao, what happened here? Not like it was the weekend or anything but jeez, only 2.8mil??? :shadedshu   j/k


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 21, 2012)

We all got drunk a quit crunching to play you tube vids for a couple hours yesterday.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 21, 2012)

I was playing BF3 last night/tore my desk down and rebuilt it.


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/21/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 4,197,178*





*Great Number's Today Team *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 22, 2012)

Great day guys


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2012)

Much better.


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/22/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,741,330*






*Great numbers today Team!!! *


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Statistics Last Updated 4/22/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> *TechPowerUp! 3,741,330*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120422/WCG Daily 042212.jpg
> 
> *Great numbers today Team!!! *




that's moar like it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Statistics Last Updated 4/21/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> *TechPowerUp! 4,197,178*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120421/WCG Daily 042112.jpg
> 
> *Great Number's Today Team *





Norton said:


> *Statistics Last Updated 4/22/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> *TechPowerUp! 3,741,330*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120422/WCG Daily 042212.jpg
> 
> *Great numbers today Team!!! *



Great job team!


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/23/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 4,253,122*





*Awesome number's today Team!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 24, 2012)

Great numbers team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome.  Has anybody notice Team China, they had a huge jump in points!


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/24/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 4,092,511*




*Awesome number's again Team!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 25, 2012)

Hot damn another 4 mil day


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/25/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 4,108,521*




*Over 4 million again Team!!! *-


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome job crunchers   Keep these #'s blue!


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/26/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 4,242,303*




*We're still Over 4 million Team!!! *-


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2012)

Another awesometastic day.


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/27/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,979,868*




*We're pretty darn close to 4 million Team!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like we may find a home right at 4 mil.


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Looks like we may find a home right at 4 mil.



We had 81 team members returning work today! That's the largest # I've seen in a while!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2012)

Well now we have the Chimp Challenge upcoming, we'll be loosing some crunchers temporarily to help out the F@H team.  Once I get the green light I'll make a thread with more info.  Those that can, we usually switch over to F@H to give them a boost in folding.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/28/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,432,608*




*Great Job Team!!! *-
*Daily Numbers are off due to system maintenance at WCG


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 29, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well now we have the Chimp Challenge upcoming, we'll be loosing some crunchers temporarily to help out the F@H team.  Once I get the green light I'll make a thread with more info.  Those that can, we usually switch over to F@H to give them a boost in folding.



Hey Cp can you give a tutorial on how to set up folding for those, like me that have never folded.


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/29/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 4,940,481*




*Awesome Numbers Today Team!!! *  -


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 30, 2012)

I like.

Great work team.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Statistics Last Updated 4/28/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
> *TechPowerUp! 2,432,608*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120428/WCG Daily 042812.jpg
> *Great Job Team!!! *-
> *Daily Numbers are off due to system maintenance at WCG



:shadedshu



Norton said:


> *Statistics Last Updated 4/29/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> *TechPowerUp! 4,940,481*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120429/WCG Daily 042912.jpg
> *Awesome Numbers Today Team!!! *  -


----------



## twilyth (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Daimus (Apr 30, 2012)

exellent figures


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 4/30/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 4,207,483*





*Awesome Numbers Again Today Team!!! * -


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2012)

Great job guys, keep up the great work.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey Cp can you give a tutorial on how to set up folding for those, like me that have never folded.



I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/1/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 4,215,819*




*Still Hitting the 4 mil. Team!!! * -


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2012)

Awesome day


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/2/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,945,447*




*Almost hit that 4 mil. Team!!! * -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2012)

Another great day team


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

Awesome #'s!


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/3/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,532,216*




*Great Work Today Team!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2012)

Little lower than usual, but still very impressive! 

Great job all.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 4, 2012)

Not my fault 

Stil lhave my 2500k at 100%


----------



## Bow (May 4, 2012)

Had to shut down, big thunder storm


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2012)

Stay safe bud!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2012)

Just took a moment and went through this again.  Would be nice for some of the new members to read this just to sorta get filled in on one of the things we've done in the past for members.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105364


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just took a moment and went through this again.  Would be nice for some of the new members to read this just to sorta get filled in on one of the things we've done in the past for members.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105364




Tears at your heart to know people suffer like this 

I'm honored to be with a team that can make someone's darkest days at least a little bit brighter


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2012)

Yeah his passing hurt everyone and really deep.  He was an amazing individual!


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2012)

Damn it!!!!!! I did not know about him. That is so tragic to hear and to leave a little child behind. 

CP, do you know what became of his daughter? Hopefully she is being well taken care of. 

Damn, that kid of stuff just hurts my heart so bad!


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/4/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,540,459*




*Great Work Today Team!!! *


----------



## mjkmike (May 5, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just took a moment and went through this again.  Would be nice for some of the new members to read this just to sorta get filled in on one of the things we've done in the past for members.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105364



We also lost stanhemi.    He asked that we crunch for him when he was being treated for the big C,  and thanks too friends from other teams we made him the number one cruncher.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 5, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> We also lost stanhemi.    He asked that we crunch for him when he was being treated for the big C,  and thanks too friends from other teams we made him the number one cruncher.



I wish we knew what happened to him at least.  He was a great cruncher and he is missed, even if I didn't know him well, he was still one of us.


----------



## popswala (May 5, 2012)

I didn't know of that.That was a lil after I came to TPU. I was in Iraq at the time and wasn't on much due to lack of internet. That made my eyes tear up. Its odd that theres ppl out there that'll still help you but there all over online, but someone on the street wouldn't even stop to ask if your alright. Its a messed up world we live in. I'm proud to live in the TPU world where ppl still care for one another.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/5/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,059,884*




*Great Work Today Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2012)

The closeness and thoughtfulness of this team is why I am so proud to be here. You will be hard pressed to find a group of people that are from all over the world be as close as this team is. Hell and not only just the team all of Tpu. It just goes to show that yes compassion does still exists on this planet.  


Thank-you all for being who you are.


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/6/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,140,698*




*Great Work Today Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/7/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,803,802*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 8, 2012)

Numbers are getting back up there where they belong


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/8/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,396,884*





*Great Work Today Team!!! * 

*note- numbers are running late tonight, will post stones and pie as soon as they are up*


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/9/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,343,922*




*Great Work Today Team!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2012)

Great job team, keep up the great work.

However, remember we gotta start switching to F@H to help out in the CC Challenge for those who are helping.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/10/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,233,166*




*Great Work Today Team!!! * 

Looks like some of us are switching over for the CC...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

It seems so. To bad my systems are shit for folding.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It seems so. To bad my systems are shit for folding.



We still need to watch the house while the kids are out playing


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

Got that right. And it gives us some time to "catch up" on some work. LOL


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/11/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,863,220*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!! * 

Looks like some of us are switching over for the CC...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2012)

Yep, our #'s will drop drasitcally, but it's for a good cause so it doesn't bother me!


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, our #'s will drop drasitcally, but it's for a good cause so it doesn't bother me!



SETI.Germany is posting huge numbers- almost 600,000 pts (4.2 mil WCG pts) from just the top 3 team members yesterday?!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2012)

Geez!  Must be like a school or something crunching.


----------



## theonedub (May 13, 2012)

*TechPowerUp! 2,768,180*

Definitely seeing a continued drop off as the CC approaches, but these are SOLID numbers nonetheless


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2012)

Wow at least like was said these are still solid numbers guys. I was going to devote all my rigs to CC but realized I don't have gpu's worth a shit to fold on. I may actually bring the numbers down.  Oh well hope they get a great finish in the CC.


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/13/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,726,830*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/14/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,088,980*




*We're Heading Upwards A Bit Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2012)

Great job team TPU!


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/15/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,787,183*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!! *


----------



## PaulieG (May 16, 2012)

Circled team is from my home town, and it was the first college I attended. I failed out miserably, 17 years ago.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 16, 2012)

I'm still working hard making more points !!! With people into the contest, I'll try to grad some machine xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120516/bing_crunch.png
> 
> Circled team is from my home town, and it was the first college I attended. I failed out miserably, 17 years ago.



  Oh Paul...  Need a hug man?


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/16/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,490,348*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2012)

Not bad considering we are giving tons of help over to the F@H team!


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/17/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,362,327*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/18/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,313,851*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/19/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,074,326*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/20/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 1,788,615*





*We're Hanging in There Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 21, 2012)

About 5 more days guy and we can get back to business.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2012)

Yep, #'s will sky rocket after the CC


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, #'s will sky rocket after the CC



what is "the CC"?


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/21/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,898,136*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!! * 

Chimp Challenge ends Friday... maybe we'll get a few Folder's to help bump us back up a bit after it's over


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> what is "the CC"?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165282
Chimp Challenge.


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/22/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,030,035*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2012)

Can't wait till we get back up to speed once the CC is over.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/23/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,920,001*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2012)

Great job fellas!


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/24/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,859,480*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2012)

Good numbers considering.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Good numbers considering.



Yup, very good #'s.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/25/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,642,583*




*Time to Crunch Em' Up Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/26/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,561,027*




*Great Work Today Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/27/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,478,713*




*Great Work Today Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/28/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,923,817*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## mjkmike (May 29, 2012)

Dam must start to rebuild a farm. Glad to see most of my old boards and chips still crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2012)

#'s looking better.


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/29/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,027,117*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2012)

Were getting back up there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2012)

Yep, looking better.


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2012)

Looks like the WCG server is down for a bit- my rigs stopped reporting work about 20 minutes ago....

** EDIT- looks like it's back up now  **


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/30/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,820,707*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!! *


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 31, 2012)

It's normal to see our #'s drop a bit in summer. Ambient room temps are higher in daytime and not all of us can afford A/C. I'm running my A/C right now but may have to cut back in daytime after I see my first electricity bill.

Still very good numbers considering. Thanks to all the recent new members contributions. Good work guys and girls!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It's normal to see our #'s drop a bit in summer. Ambient room temps are higher in daytime and not all of us can afford A/C. I'm running my A/C right now but may have to cut back in daytime after I see my first electricity bill.
> 
> Still very good numbers considering. Thanks to all the recent new members contributions. Good work guys and girls!



indeed, my room is starting to get super hot now during the day with both rigs going.


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> indeed, my room is starting to get super hot now during the day with both rigs going.



Same here but my wife is always hot so she always has the AC running full blast..... my hottest rig, the FX-8150, is running 46-52C and the other 3 are running in the low 40's

Good for the crunching but very bad for the electric bill 

Hope to be moving 2 of them out next week to the volunteers I found who will let me run them in their offices.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2012)

That's a smart thing to do.   So how much PPD is that 8 core getting you?  Haven't had a chance to check your Free DC, not even sure if your hosts are visible. (at work now)


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's a smart thing to do.   So how much PPD is that 8 core getting you?  Haven't had a chance to check your Free DC, not even sure if your hosts are visible. (at work now)



My hosts are visible but the #'s are only valid ppd wise for the last 2-3 weeks due to moving CPU's around a bit.

The 8150 is over 4,000 ppd with a slight bump to 3.8Ghz (all cores running at 95%) but it is still ramping up so I'm figuring 5k ppd

The 6200 is at stock (all cores running at 100%) and should go over 4k ppd after it finishes ramping up*
* I got the new Xigmatek Night Hawk cooler running on the 6200 and the temps haven't gone past 36C!!!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> Same here but my wife is always hot so she always has the AC running full blast..... my hottest rig, the FX-8150, is running 46-52C and the other 3 are running in the low 40's
> 
> Good for the crunching but very bad for the electric bill
> 
> Hope to be moving 2 of them out next week to the volunteers I found who will let me run them in their offices.



I am dropping sometimes from 100% to 50%, has it's hot also. I have onl a 5200 BTU running the 4 1/2 where I live. But I put a Roller shade in my Office (Lukcy I am, where I work we produce high quality ones, so I pay them cheaper  ), so I,ve been able to keep my office un 25C all the time. Was going for 29 without it :S

keep in mind that AC cost less than heat during winter, well at least for me  and I turn off heat in the office during winter, computer is going the job haha!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> Same here but my wife is always hot



Nice to have a wife that's always hot eh?


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 5/31/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,920,248*





*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> My hosts are visible but the #'s are only valid ppd wise for the last 2-3 weeks due to moving CPU's around a bit.
> 
> The 8150 is over 4,000 ppd with a slight bump to 3.8Ghz (all cores running at 95%) but it is still ramping up so I'm figuring 5k ppd
> 
> ...



I'm getting really tempted to build me one of those, I miss not having a AMD system.


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm getting really tempted to build me one of those, I miss not having a AMD system.



Prices on the FX series dropped a bunch over the last month and that little Biostar mobo I picked up was $50 @ NewEgg (3 yr warranty too!)


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> My hosts are visible but the #'s are only valid ppd wise for the last 2-3 weeks due to moving CPU's around a bit.
> 
> The 8150 is over 4,000 ppd with a slight bump to 3.8Ghz (all cores running at 95%) but it is still ramping up so I'm figuring 5k ppd
> 
> ...



4k PPD, is point per day, this is on the website of the world community grid? how you see it? cause here's my result on my 2500k @4.7ghz, 100% and sometimes 50% 

05/31/2012  0:003:16:59:04  35,983  49 
05/30/2012  0:002:18:53:19  28,384  33 
05/29/2012  0:002:14:36:01  26,093  37 
05/28/2012  0:002:08:11:54  23,585  30 
05/27/2012  0:002:23:42:02  30,478  37 
05/26/2012  0:002:14:39:32  25,421  33 
05/25/2012  0:003:14:59:07  35,363  67 
05/24/2012  0:003:23:06:23  38,813  69 
05/23/2012  0:003:03:59:51  31,230  41 
05/22/2012  0:002:02:19:30  20,697  35 
05/21/2012  0:003:13:04:29  34,340  53


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> 4k PPD, is point per day, this is on the website of the world community grid? how you see it? cause here's my result on my 2500k @4.7ghz, 100% and sometimes 50%
> 
> 05/31/2012  0:003:16:59:04  35,983  49
> 05/30/2012  0:002:18:53:19  28,384  33
> ...



In WCG ppd it 4k would be 28,000 ppd (WCG ppd= BOINC/FreeDC ppd x 7)

I'm hitting 90-100,000+ WCG ppd ATM with all of my rigs running


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah WCG is seven times more and BOINC is seven times less.


And yeah, I'm looking at a build right now norton.  How is it with heat?


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah WCG is seven times more and BOINC is seven times less.
> 
> 
> And yeah, I'm looking at a build right now norton.  How is it with heat?



The FX-6200 @ stock with the new Xig Night Hawk on it in a Fractal Define Mini is running 33C on the cores/36C on the CPU sensor

The FX-8150 @ 3.8 with a Xig Dark Knight in my Silverstone FT-01 is running 46C on the cores/49-52C on the CPU sensor

Once the cores are loaded up on these the temps hit a certain spot and just stay there. Mine haven't drifted by more than 1 or 2C under load since I started them


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks  for your info 

So from WCG stats, I'm at an average of 6.**k PPD with all the rig.

So my 2500k is doing like over 4k ppd alone at 4.7ghz, 4 thread? Damn nice  , I want a i7 2600k @ 4.6ghz


----------



## Daimus (Jun 1, 2012)

The average daily gain of my 8120@4,4 is 5,970 points but it's running very hot - 52C on the cores/58-61C on the CPU sensor.
Here is screenshot of Free DC Individual Host Stats




http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2004857


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> The average daily gain of my 8120@4,4 is 5,970 points but it's running very hot - 52C on the cores/58-61C on the CPU sensor.
> Here is screenshot of Free DC Individual Host Stats
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i624/1206/a7/209657d6d4a3.jpg
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2004857



Nice ppd!!! 

But heat and power use go up quick when these get overclocked...... I'll stay away from high overclocks on mine because of this.

I may try the 8150 at 4Ghz for a little while in a week or two to see how well it does though!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> The average daily gain of my 8120@4,4 is 5,970 points but it's running very hot - 52C on the cores/58-61C on the CPU sensor.
> Here is screenshot of Free DC Individual Host Stats
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i624/1206/a7/209657d6d4a3.jpg
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2004857




how do you get your host details?


----------



## Daimus (Jun 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> Nice ppd!!!
> 
> But heat and power use go up quick when these get overclocked...... I'll stay away from high overclocks on mine because of this.
> 
> I may try the 8150 at 4Ghz for a little while in a week or two to see how well it does though!



Thanks!

I would like to argue a little bit. I did not increase the voltage on the CPU. The motherboard has made it very, very carefully (Load Line Calibration enabled), it is only 1.41 volts. 





The difference in temperature between 4.2 and 4.4 is almost absent (fits in the measurement error), but at a frequency of 4.0 the temperature not higher than 42C cores/52C CPU cover. As far as I know, the power consumption is greatly increased above 4.5 (measured by eroker, TPU AMD Overclockers Club http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153443 )


----------



## Daimus (Jun 1, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> how do you get your host details?



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today 
Click on your nickname, then click on the cruncher's ID.


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I would like to argue a little bit. I did not increase the voltage on the CPU. The motherboard has made it very, very carefully (Load Line Calibration enabled), it is only 1.41 volts.
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i418/1206/7d/78d1f86b7318.jpg
> ...



Thanks for the info- sounds like I can go up about 10-15% without temp and power worries.

@ Christhegreat- If you can't see your host as Daimus showed, you will need to check your setting on the WCG website to make your hosts are visible


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 1, 2012)

Okay thanks


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/1/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,739,089*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!! *


----------



## Bow (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> The FX-6200 @ stock with the new Xig Night Hawk on it in a Fractal Define Mini is running 33C on the cores/36C on the CPU sensor
> 
> The FX-8150 @ 3.8 with a Xig Dark Knight in my Silverstone FT-01 is running 46C on the cores/49-52C on the CPU sensor
> 
> Once the cores are loaded up on these the temps hit a certain spot and just stay there. Mine haven't drifted by more than 1 or 2C under load since I started them



That's not so bad.  Nothing a little watercooling can't fix.


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/2/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,780,634*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 3, 2012)

Good numbers team.


----------



## Bow (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2012)

Good #'s indeed!


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/3/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,867,847*





*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/4/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,354,705*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice #'s


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/5/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,508,811*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 6, 2012)

Super numbers today guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2012)

Great #'s, we are getting back up to steam.


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/6/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,561,647*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/7/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,548,746*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 8, 2012)

More great numbers fellow crunchers.


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/8/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,515,456*




*Great Job Today Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/9/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,153,551*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/10/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,231,026*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2012)

Great day team!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 11, 2012)

Today ,I woN,t score too much, my main rig is power down. Yesterday I changed my USB 3 Top case,and it was teh first time I did somme sleeving, and I just want to be at home when I'll run the computer for a long time, make sure nothing will caught in fire hahaha 

tomorrow, Back at 100% !!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2012)

Sounds good.  I haven't done sleeving in really long.  How'd it come out?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 11, 2012)

not bad, the 2 first, It was okay, but the third one, I was doing great  The CM690 advanced II top USB 3 is great. I had to do some sanding around one of the Fan screw, to put the ground wire. I powered it up yesterday, before going to sleep, everything was working fine, first boot  . But tonight I will run some stress, BOINC + Diablo III, plug USB into 4 port, and I'll keep the rig 24/7 again 

I have a bunch of cable under my HDD, which is "hidden"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2012)

God I love that case!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll post pictures soon


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 11, 2012)

Love to see them.


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/11/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,472,709*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/12/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,247,483*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2012)

Some good #'s as of late guys, keep it up!


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/13/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,204,020*





*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 15, 2012)

we'ere still doing great yeah!, More points!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/14/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,097,426*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/15/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,169,124*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/16/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,183,090*




*Numbers are down a bit due to a WCG issue....
Our Team is moving along great!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/17/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,971,283*




*Great Job Today Team!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Statistics Last Updated 6/17/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> *TechPowerUp! 3,971,283*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120617/WCG Daily 061712.jpg
> *Great Job Today Team!!! *



Looks like everybody got their pending's validated!!!

Great numbers!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes great numbers guys!


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/18/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,376,306*




*Great Job Today Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/19/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,170,844*




*Great Job Today Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2012)

Good numbers guys maybe we can get back to the 4 mil mark.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Good numbers guys maybe we can get back to the 4 mil mark.



Hopefully, next week, when I am back, we can make it!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool that would be great.


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/20/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,166,632*




*Great Job Today Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/21/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,047,272*




*We're Doing Great Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 6/22/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*	 TechPowerUp! 3,130,751*






*Great Numbers Team*


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/23/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,888,279*




*We're Doing Great Team!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/24/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,125,148*
*Even better guys!*


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2012)

Great numers team! 

Here's what our neighbors are doing....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2012)

We are doing great!  I so wish I owned a house.  I would so have a room filled with crunchers.


----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/25/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,510,880*




*Great Job Today Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

Great numbers team


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Statistics Last Updated 6/25/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> *TechPowerUp! 3,510,880*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120625/WCG Daily 062512.jpg
> *Great Job Today Team!!! *



Wow!  That's quite the improvement!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow!  That's quite the improvement!



Keep an eye out for moar. I just moved up from 6 cores to 14 cores!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2012)

Great job fellas!


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2012)

3,355,161
Way to go guys!


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 3,355,161
> Way to go guys!



*We're doing great!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

4 mil here we come again.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2012)

Norton, how are you getting that comparison?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Norton, how are you getting that comparison?



http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 28, 2012)

1,552,419
Points are down across the board due to server issues today 

EDIT:


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2012)

Spoiler:  same as post above



*Statistics Last Updated 6/27/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 1,552,419*




*Weird numbers today due to the WCG outage *


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 1,552,419
> Points are down across the board due to server issues today



And My memory failing on the new build. Not like that brought it down 1 million points lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 28, 2012)

No damnit it brought it down by 2 .5 mil.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 28, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> No damnit it brought it down by 2 .5 mil.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2012)

4,406,159
This is the upside to last night's mediocre results!


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2012)

Great numbers today team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2012)

inflated #'s or not, I'll take it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 29, 2012)

Hehe...we'll be reaching those numbers regularly


----------



## Bow (Jun 29, 2012)

Woohoo


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hehe...we'll be reaching those numbers regularly



I sure hope so!  Although a ~30% increase in PPD is no small challenge


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2012)

3,100,220

No strange fluctuation, and we're still over three million!


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2012)

Great numbers today Team!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice job team


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2012)

2,736,164
A bit lower today, but probably due to the server issues people were experiencing


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2012)

2,855,355
Mysteriously still down


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 2,855,355
> Mysteriously still down



Great job Team!!! 

Our points should go back up during the week to make up for the lower numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2012)

Weekends are usually down, still not bad #'s though.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2012)

3,114,898
Much better!


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2012)

Great job team!! 

FYI- FreeDC is running late tonight- Milestones and Pie will be up as soon as they update....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2012)

Good #'s


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2012)

2,993,108
Within spitting range of 3mil


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2012)

2,708,890


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 5, 2012)

points have dropped a bit :S

too much heat?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> points have dropped a bit :S
> 
> too much heat?



Probably, I've heard that multiple people are shutting off rigs due to the heat


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 5, 2012)

Mine dropped from 100% to 50%, very hard to keep it cool.. Room temp is at 27C Celcius, while the rest are at 23...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 6, 2012)

My day off. My CPU cycles are belong to US!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 6, 2012)

Mine are still going strong.


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Mine are still going strong.



If I spend too much time throttled back I will end up going full bore with even moar cores when the weather cools off


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> If I spend too much time throttled back I will end up going full bore with even moar cores when the weather cools off



Nice man. You stay throttled back long enough I may catch you once again.


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice man. You stay throttled back long enough I may catch you once again.



C'mon up 

considering another budget build or two for 16 more cores (or a server build)... all of this low output time is making me think about my next upgrades 

Edit- I lost my 5th star dagnabbit!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> C'mon up
> 
> considering another budget build or two for 16 more cores (or a server build)... all of this low output time is making me think about my next upgrades
> 
> Edit- I lost my 5th star dagnabbit!!



Do it, we can always use more


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 6, 2012)

2,954,270
Nearly at 3mil again!


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 7, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 7/6/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

* TechPowerUp! 3,018,338  *






Great work team.

edit:  been so long forgot how to post soory.


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2012)

Back over 3 mil.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice numbers team.

You did great Mike.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for updating this tonight Mike, I was busy fighting with my computer.  Good job team!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2012)

3,070,691
Good work guys, especially for the weekend!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 8, 2012)

Great numbers guys !!!


----------



## Bow (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2012)

Great #'s indeed


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2012)

3,290,902
Great job team!


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2012)

Great job Team!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2012)

3,615,925
_Amazing_ work tonight guys!


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2012)

Great numbers Team!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 3,615,925
> _Amazing_ work tonight guys!
> http://school.discoveryeducation.com/clipart/images/whale.gif
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120709/teams.png




 nice ION!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice work guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 11, 2012)

3,134,232
Great work!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice job team :team:


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice job team :team:



Yes not bad for summertime....we can def be in the 4 mil ppd/day when winter hits again.


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yes not bad for summertime....we can def be in the 4 mil ppd/day when winter hits again.



No doubt there!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry, dropped from 8000 to 5500 , room temp is too high for me (27C) and running the i5 @ 4.7ghz 100% is heating the room. I'll keep it for now a 50%, so scoring is low now :/

Edit: I'm now 2 star, this sucks. I'll have to upgrade my dady server I think


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yes not bad for summertime....we can def be in the 4 mil ppd/day when winter hits again.



I intend to double my production between now and December...I think we can count on ~25-33% higher production when it's cooler.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Sorry, dropped from 8000 to 5500 , room temp is too high for me (27C) and running the i5 @ 4.7ghz 100% is heating the room. I'll keep it for now a 50%, so scoring is low now :/
> 
> Edit: I'm now 2 star, this sucks. I'll have to upgrade my dady server I think



No worries Christhenosogreatinheat. My previous post says it all. 



[Ion] said:


> I intend to double my production between now and December...I think we can count on ~25-33% higher production when it's cooler.



Once September comes it will be 4 million almost daily. And if RAMMIE decides to join us again then WATCH OUT!


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 7/11/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,927,642*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

Great job ladies and gents. I remember when we had trouble reaching 2.5 mil.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 12, 2012)

team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2012)

Good job team


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 12, 2012)

Not bad at all for summertime work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Not bad at all for summertime work



Yeah, regardless of what, summer will kill everybodies #'s slightly at least.  More noticeable on the lower output teams, but it happens to most of them if not all.  Depends, if the team has five members all in the North Pole, don't think it matters that much.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2012)

2,828,951
Not bad guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2012)

2,999,295
Close enough that I'm going to say we hit 3 million tonight   Great work guys!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes great work team.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

2,982,079
Especially for a weekend, good job!


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2012)

Great numbers today team!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 15, 2012)

Fortunately for me, my roomies like to use the A/C. I say nothing when they turn it off, or on. In fact, I've even turned the thermostat up, while they were gone. Anyways, with two comps running 24/7, and a third to be turned on soon, I know my room is a few degrees warmer than the other rooms in the basement. 

I don't mind, it's for a good cause.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2012)

2,845,080
Good work guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2012)

3,275,352




Great job guys, an impressive improvement to start off our week!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 17, 2012)

Great numbers today team.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2012)

2,997,558
So close guys!   Great work!   
If I hadn't sold that E8300, we would have made it


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 2,997,558
> So close guys!   Great work!
> If I hadn't sold that E8300, we would have made it
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120717/teams.png



Great job Team! 

To get within 99.92% of 3 million is pretty darn close to 3 million


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2012)

2,949,093
Very close guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2012)

Almost...


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Almost...



We'll make it soon, I'm up to 5 dual cores + my i7 now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2012)

Racking up power I see.  Kinda like the ol' days.  I need to fix my outlet on the wall, so I can get another 8 threads going.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Racking up power I see.  Kinda like the ol' days.  I need to fix my outlet on the wall, so I can get another 8 threads going.



At least temporarily 
I'm leaving town this weekend, so basically everything is going to get shut down, and then once I move in to college in August I'm going to have to downsize.  My plan is to bring the i7, the two dual-core laptops, my new laptop (an Ivy Bridge i7) and perhaps one of the C2Ds.  I'll have to see what I can fit into the dorm without making it too hot.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> At least temporarily
> I'm leaving town this weekend, so basically everything is going to get shut down, and then once I move in to college in August I'm going to have to downsize.  My plan is to bring the i7, the two dual-core laptops, my new laptop (an Ivy Bridge i7) and perhaps one of the C2Ds.  I'll have to see what I can fit into the dorm without making it too hot.



Run a/c all year long. I love the house being on the cold side. Friends will come over and not even take there coats off and we are sitting in shorts and stuff in the winter. LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2012)

2,632,971
We're slipping a little bit 
Still, good job guys, 2.5mil+ is impressive!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> At least temporarily
> I'm leaving town this weekend, so basically everything is going to get shut down, and then once I move in to college in August I'm going to have to downsize.  My plan is to bring the i7, the two dual-core laptops, my new laptop (an Ivy Bridge i7) and perhaps one of the C2Ds.  I'll have to see what I can fit into the dorm without making it too hot.



Ahh, heat always an issue.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ahh, heat always an issue.



Unfortunately so, especially in such a small space.  If the windows open, that will make things much better October-March, but I'll have to see.  I'll also have to be careful about noise.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2012)

In your case yeah, noise too.  I don't really care abou noise, luckily, but heat does kill me though.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2012)

2,503,600
Server issues are screwing with our points today (and those of everyone else)


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2012)

2,613,115
Now _that_ is better!


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 7/22/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,577,283*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice job team


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice job team



not nice enough!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 23, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> not nice enough!



Heat is killing me  damn I'd like to get my 2500k running again at 100%


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2012)

That's not too bad for a weekend.


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 7/23/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,982,500*




*Almost 3 million Today Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 24, 2012)

Much better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Great day!


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 7/24/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,631,987*




*Pretty good considering WCG's server issues today *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

Down some, but still not too bad.  Summer is definitely taking a toll on us.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Down some, but still not too bad.  Summer is definitely taking a toll on us.



It has been a hot one and although I moved from a rental that had Electricity included to one where I got to pay I've been running full tilt with A/C on 24/7 as well. My bills are through the roof!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, in my case it's not the bills, it's the heat.  Temps just get way too hot.  I haven't been able to fix my electrical outlet anyways so I can't get my 2nd cruncher going.  I want to try again to run both rigs full time since they finally fixed my door and the AC is cooling much better.  But I don't know when my outlet will be fixed.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 25, 2012)

What is wrong with WCG? None of my WU's are uploading.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

Again?  Servers down, must be.


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 7/25/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,190,327*





*Great numbers today Team!!!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice, 3mil we are moving back up team.


----------



## gopal (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice work everyone!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 26, 2012)

Yup, wait until winter hits...we'll be in the 4 mil range. Can't wait until CP get's his ketchup oozing!


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 7/26/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,841,625*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 27, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yup, wait until winter hits...we'll be in the 4 mil range. Can't wait until CP get's his ketchup oozing!



Tell me about it.


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 7/27/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,779,181*




*We're Hanging in There Team!!!*


----------



## gopal (Jul 28, 2012)

Where do you get the pic? From WCG or Free-dc?


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2012)

gopal said:


> Where do you get the pic? From WCG or Free-dc?



http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 7/28/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,098,137*




*Great Job Today Team!!!*


----------



## gopal (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like we are improving every day!


----------



## hat (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, once winter hits I'll have my 920 up 24/7. Right now some nights I have to get rid of it if it gets too hot. The Athlon II is always on though, it has to be as it's my phone server... just installed WCG on it today after switching power supplies, so it's currently at 0ppd, but it will jump up to around 1100 or so once it gets in full swing.


----------



## gopal (Jul 29, 2012)

I will have my i5 this winter so more improvement in winter


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 7/29/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,101,056*




*Great Job Today Team!!!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice numbers for today team.


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2012)

I gotta wonder where these points come from from time to time. Even an i7 920 is still hot shit in the crunching world, but these 200k point variations are insane. People must have crunching farms the size of a small supercomputer running... 

Whoa, I got my second star back... I'm only doing between 1.4k and 1.5k ppd. I thought the second star was 2k?


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2012)

hat said:


> I gotta wonder where these points come from from time to time. Even an i7 920 is still hot shit in the crunching world, but these 200k point variations are insane. People must have crunching farms the size of a small supercomputer running...
> 
> Whoa, I got my second star back... I'm only doing between 1.4k and 1.5k ppd. I thought the second star was 2k?



WCG site issues with servers, different projects lagging, and even weekends can all cause the ppd to move around a bit.

FYI on the stars:

Courtesy of an earlier post by CP:

Based on a 7 day average:

badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 12,000 or greater


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2012)

Ah, 7 day average. I guess I'm looking at a different average when I load boinc manager.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 30, 2012)

hat said:


> Ah, 7 day average. I guess I'm looking at a different average when I load boinc manager.



Yup.


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2012)

Well I guess on a good week I could have 3 stars, 4 is too high for me to get to even with all my hardware running balls out all the time.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 30, 2012)

hat said:


> Well I guess on a good week I could have 3 stars, 4 is too high for me to get to even with all my hardware running balls out all the time.



5,000 is good


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2012)

Day to day average might be barely enough to net me 3 stars, that's about it.


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 7/30/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,162,147*




*Great Numbers Today Team!!!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 31, 2012)

great numbers again team


----------



## gopal (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, Great. ::


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Statistics Last Updated 7/30/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
> *TechPowerUp! 3,162,147*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120730/WCG Daily 073012.jpg
> *Great Numbers Today Team!!!*





More number. Work harder!


----------



## Bow (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 7/31/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,131,084*





*3 milllion+ Again Today Team!!!*


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 8/1/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,936,890*




*Great Job Today Team!!!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 2, 2012)

Still great numbers team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

Great #'s!


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

Great Job Today!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2012)

3,004,782
Great job tonight guys!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 3, 2012)

hey guys if you want your points and rank posted on my site just ask, they wont be in order by points but youll be listed together

www.t4cfantasy.com/grid.htm


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 3,004,782
> Great job tonight guys!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120802/teams.png



3 million+ Woot!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 3, 2012)

There we go team.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> There we go team.



click refresh on my grid link ^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

Super job fellas!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 3, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> click refresh on my grid link ^^



Got it, cool work man.


----------



## gopal (Aug 3, 2012)

WOW, there is a thread of GN you should check the pic to see what is special,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

You post whoring over at GN? :shadedshu 

On another note, try to keep things a little more on topic.  Try not to go around the different threads posting different off topic stuff.  Now, the WCG forum is really relaxed when it comes to the forum rules but we can't abuse them neither.  We don't mind you posting off topic every now and then since we all do anyways.  But keep it minimal.


----------



## gopal (Aug 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You post whoring over at GN? :shadedshu
> 
> On another note, try to keep things a little more on topic.  Try not to go around the different threads posting different off topic stuff.  Now, the WCG forum is really relaxed when it comes to the forum rules but we can't abuse them neither.  We don't mind you posting off topic every now and then since we all do anyways.  But keep it minimal.



Yeah, I will be o topic from now, i think i had enough *fun*


----------



## hat (Aug 3, 2012)

Some people get themselves worked up too easily... I wish all I had to worry about in life was some guy on some forum somewhere that posts more than I think he should.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

What was that in relevance to?  The thread over at GN?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What was that in relevance to?  The thread over at GN?



added to site check it out ^^

sorry for the late add, today was the very worse day of my life... if you want to know what happened just pm me... crazy story


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 4, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


>


----------



## Bow (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 4, 2012)

3,300,484
Great job guys, 10% improvement over yesterday!


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2012)

Great Job Team! 

Thinking we have a real shot at running constant 4 mil's this Fall


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 3,300,484
> Great job guys, 10% improvement over yesterday!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120803/teams.png



Super #'s team, kickin' ass!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great Job Team!
> 
> Thinking we have a real shot at running constant 4 mil's this Fall



Let's go for a consistent 3.5mil PPD first and then see what cooler weather brings us


----------



## gopal (Aug 4, 2012)

great job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2012)

With cooler weather we sure going to get closer to that 4 million mark.  Can't wait.


----------



## gopal (Aug 4, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> With cooler weather we sure going to get closer to that 4 million mark.  Can't wait.



Yeah, 45 days approx. i will have my i5 to crunch with so i will try to get into the top 20, I can't wait for 45 days


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 5, 2012)

gopal said:


> Yeah, 45 days approx. i will have my i5 to crunch with so i will try to get into the top 20, I can't wait for 45 days



Can't wait until you get your i5, will be nice to see you in the 3000 ppd range. 

Nice to see an eager young'un like you.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 5, 2012)

3,192,087




Still very respectable, keep it up!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 3,192,087
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120804/teams.png
> Still very respectable, keep it up!



Over 3 mil is very respectable!!!!


----------



## gopal (Aug 5, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Can't wait until you get your i5, will be nice to see you in the 3000 ppd range.
> 
> *Nice to see an eager young'un like you*.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2012)

3,188,135
Way to go bros!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2012)

Damn, we've been putting up some great #'s!  Keep it up team.


----------



## gopal (Aug 6, 2012)

When i winter comes we can surpass team China, Great numbers today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh yeah.  Although they are beatin us in the Olympics by a medal.  So we get them in crunching.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 6, 2012)

gopal said:


> When i winter comes we can surpass team China, Great numbers today.





I agree, when winter comes back, I'll put back my 2500k @ 100% instead of 60%


----------



## gopal (Aug 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh yeah.  Although they are beatin us in the Olympics by a medal.  So we get them in crunching.






ChristTheGreat said:


> I agree, when winter comes back, I'll put back my 2500k @ 100% instead of 60%



What do you mean?

You oc your i5 2500K 60% now and in winter you will oc it to 100%, is this is it?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 6, 2012)

Yup, I run it at 60% as it's getting hot in the room, I get a room temp of 28C, which is hot for me  I would prefer 23-24, maximum 25 lol

In winter, the computer heat the room, so 100% BOINC


----------



## gopal (Aug 6, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Yup, I run it at 60% as it's getting hot in the room, I get a room temp of 28C, which is hot for me  I would prefer 23-24, maximum 25 lol
> 
> In winter, the computer heat the room, so 100% BOINC



lol i always run bonic at 100%


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 6, 2012)

at 100% right now, my room temp is going to 30C, and CPU going to 70C+, so that's why I don't run at 100% during summer. My A/C if not enought strong for all my appartment, only 5200 BTU


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 6, 2012)

I run all 6 crunchers at 95% no matter whether it's summer or winter.  I'm just glad my a/c can keep up on the hot days. Now in the winter the crunchers will be my back up heat.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I run all 6 crunchers at 95% no matter whether it's summer or winter.  I'm just glad my a/c can keep up on the hot days. Now in the winter the crunchers will be my back up heat.



I run my computers at 100%, but I do turn some on/off as the temperature varies.  Winter is obviously awesome


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I run my computers at 100%, but I do turn some on/off as the temperature varies.  Winter is obviously awesome



Mmmm... Bulldozer like Winter!  

My toes will be warm no matter how many windows the wifey opens


----------



## Bow (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2012)

3,419,763
Another stellar day, great job guys!


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2012)

Great numbers Team!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 7, 2012)

Super job team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

What the hell got into us   we are pulling off some great #'s!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What the hell got into us   we are pulling off some great #'s!



More magnets + magic dust.  Seriously, no idea, but this is awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

I've noticed that the #'s to make it into the top 20 have been higher too.  So people are definitely pushing.  Also, Bogmali recently switched a few. Cores over to WCG as well.  Gotta be that but regardless it is awesome indeed.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've noticed that the #'s to make it into the top 20 have been higher too.  So people are definitely pushing.  Also, Bogmali recently switched a few. Cores over to WCG as well.  Gotta be that but regardless it is awesome indeed.



Yup, it's taking ~1k PPD more to make it into top-20 and 2k+ PPD more to get pie...people are sure stepping it up! 

I'm hoping to ~double my PPD output within a month, so I'll be making these requirements harder


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

I just need my mom back home so I can go back home.  Got some work to do on my PC's.  Get another 8 threads going.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just need my mom back home so I can go back home.  Got some work to do on my PC's.  Get another 8 threads going.



What else are you bringing online?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just need my mom back home so I can go back home.  Got some work to do on my PC's.  Get another 8 threads going.



I need about another 8 or so threads so I can be competitive for the pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What else are you bringing online?





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I need about another 8 or so threads so I can be competitive for the pie



That's exactly what I'll be bringing online, it's an i7 950.  I just had it off because of heat in the room because all the air was escaping by the door.  But that is already fixed, but then my power outlet where that rig was hooked up to and the monitor and all that went bad so I've had it off since.  Landlord going to check it out soon, but in the meantime I might just throw an extension somewhere and get it going.  I just don't want him to come in while I'm not there to look at it and see that.  I don't want them to bitch about me leaving two computers on while I'm not home and shit.  I rather them not know.  One is fine, anybody can have a computer, but don't want to give them the chance of finding an excuse to bitch and raise the rent or something you know.


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's exactly what I'll be bringing online, it's an i7 950.  I just had it off because of heat in the room because all the air was escaping by the door.  But that is already fixed, but then my power outlet where that rig was hooked up to and the monitor and all that went bad so I've had it off since.  Landlord going to check it out soon, but in the meantime I might just throw an extension somewhere and get it going.  I just don't want him to come in while I'm not there to look at it and see that.  I don't want them to bitch about me leaving two computers on while I'm not home and shit.  I rather them not know.  One is fine, anybody can have a computer, but don't want to give them the chance of finding an excuse to bitch and raise the rent or something you know.



Unplug the power and HDD LED's .... no lights= not running   Right?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> Unplug the power and HDD LED's .... no lights= not running   Right?



That's exactally what I did when I cranked up the third one in my bedroom. The lights where just to bright. My wife asked the other day was it running or just sitting there. I had to tone all the lights down on them in there. It looked almost like a Christmas tree on my desk with all the lights from the 3 systems there. Oh and that reminds me, Norton how in the hell did you ever put up with the fan on that cooler I just got from you? Damn that thing is bright. I had to wrap the outside of it with elec. tape because where that system is, it would shine directly in my eyes when I went to bed.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> Unplug the power and HDD LED's .... no lights= not running   Right?



You'd be surprised how effective this can be 

With a quiet computer & no lights, I've fooled people


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That's exactally what I did when I cranked up the third one in my bedroom. The lights where just to bright. My wife asked the other day was it running or just sitting there. I had to tone all the lights down on them in there. It looked almost like a Christmas tree on my desk with all the lights from the 3 systems there. Oh and that reminds me, Norton how in the hell did you ever put up with the fan on that cooler I just got from you? Damn that thing is bright. I had to wrap the outside of it with elec. tape because where that system is, it would shine directly in my eyes when I went to bed.



My Silverstone Fortress has no window.... all I would ever see is a faint glow through the top 180mm fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

You guys just gave me a great idea


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You guys just gave me a great idea



Does it involve electrical tape?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> My Silverstone Fortress has no window.... all I would ever see is a faint glow through the top 180mm fan



The case (Raidmax Smilidon Dirktooth) that system is in has a side window and that corner light on that dude beams me right in the eye.  A white led doesn't play no jokes on the beaming part.


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The case (Raidmax Smilidon Dirktooth) that system is in has a side window and that corner light on that dude beams me right in the eye.  A white led doesn't play no jokes on the beaming part.





Splice a little resistor in the LED line to dim them out a bit or just snip the feed wire


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

My HDD activity light always blinks right in my face at night, but I'm used to it LOL. 

And the idea might just involve electrical tape.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

meh I just wraped the outside of the fan with tape. 


Cp elec. tape does the job on activity lights.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> My HDD activity light always blinks right in my face at night, but I'm used to it LOL.
> 
> And the idea might just involve electrical tape.





If my computer aint blinkin lights then I'm worried. F*** the wife!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 8, 2012)

3,075,752
A bit lower, but still impressive!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 8, 2012)

not too shabby for a hot summer's night.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah for a team like us in the summer, these #'s are just awesome!


----------



## gopal (Aug 8, 2012)

Well i used a Gel Pen to get rid of lights


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

So many different ideas to try


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2012)

3,044,874
Great job guys, another day over 3 million!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 9, 2012)

Got to love these 3 mill days. Won't be long before the 4 mil days are upon us.


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Got to love these 3 mill days. Won't be long before the 4 mil days are upon us.



C'mon Fall!! I can't wait for the temps to drop


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 9, 2012)

Me either. Then I may push the clocks on all 6 of my systems.  Can we say push for atleast 3.8 on all of them except the s939. I can probably push it all the way up to 2.3 from 2.2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't wait for the temp drops neither for crunching.  Apart from the fact that I'm a damn polar bear myself, I hate heat!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 9, 2012)

I love the heat personally but now that I pay for electricity and have had to run my A/C full blast 24/7 during those prolonged heatwaves in July I'm looking forward to winter too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2012)

I hate heat, Winter sucks here but still the coolest time of the year.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 9, 2012)

I love snow. period.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2012)

I've never been around snow.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've never been around snow.



Well here's a VIDEO of what winter looks like where I live. It can make up for that CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll see it when I go on my lunch break.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 9, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well here's a VIDEO of what winter looks like where I live. It can make up for that CP.





Quebec for snow


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 9, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well here's a VIDEO of what winter looks like where I live. It can make up for that CP.



I may have to move and become CA's neighbor.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll see it when I go on my lunch break.



Cool, if you browse my channel there's another video of it I took the next day...but I was drinking and had a mouth a bit like a trucker so I didn't post it here  the snow is much worse in that one. it was a 48 hour snow squall that dropped 100 cm (about 40 inches or 3.3 Feet) of snow. The mayor of London stopped short of declaring a state of emergency and close the city down.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've never been around snow.



You have lost half of human life, Captain.
In my country, the snow - 8 months a year. The only way you can understand how important it is to have the sun.
I understand that Florida - not the best place for snow, but because the U.S. has Aspen and anything else? There are next Canada, which lies on the same latitude as my homeland.
Ice skating and skiing - it's the best sport in the world.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I love snow. period.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEfHBsyugkw



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well here's a VIDEO of what winter looks like where I live. It can make up for that CP.



We have the same weather

Note: I remember how you teased that drinking Tuborg. Now I am drinking Tuborg, I'm not at work, jaloux!


----------



## gopal (Aug 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I love snow. period.
> 
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/cars/100_0063Medium.jpg



I dont know about snow but Raincan cause serius fever like mine


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 9, 2012)

Daimus said:


> You have lost half of human life, Captain.
> In my country, the snow - 8 months a year. The only way you can understand how important it is to have the sun.
> I understand that Florida - not the best place for snow, but because the U.S. has Aspen and anything else? There are next Canada, which lies on the same latitude as my homeland.
> Ice skating and skiing - it's the best sport in the world.
> ...





Which country?

us in quebec, well, near montreal, it's from end of november sometimes (or december) to march.

This year, on March 22nd, we had no more snow  and it was -25 end of january lol.

we have some strange weather in quebec , like right now, we have almost no r ain for about a month


----------



## gopal (Aug 9, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Which country?
> 
> us in quebec, well, near montreal, it's from end of november sometimes (or december) to march.
> 
> ...



In india also we have weird weather the rain season is June-Early Aug but it is raining now while the start of Winter


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, I will one day experience snow though.  I would like to visit somewhere up north one day.


----------



## gopal (Aug 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, I will one day experience snow though.  I would like to visit somewhere up north one day.



i have never seen snow as well.
Infact i have only been outside of my city once when i was  didn't remember maybe 2-3 yrs and after that i have never been outside city ever, never been in a train so Airplane is deffinetly out of the question


----------



## Daimus (Aug 9, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Which country?
> 
> us in quebec, well, near montreal, it's from end of november sometimes (or december) to march.
> 
> ...



Canada has the Gulf Stream, hasn't it?
Avez-vous encore un climat doux.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2012)

3,192,238
Another great day guys, good work!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 10, 2012)

Another great day team


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I love snow. period.
> 
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/cars/100_0063Medium.jpg



Is that your Durango Mad?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2012)

Consistent 3 million, I like it!  We had a little struggle not long ago staying over 3 million.  Seems like that struggle is long gone.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2012)

3,197,195
Another rocking 3million+ day!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 11, 2012)

Loving the 3 mil mark we are.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2012)

2,859,409
Down a little bit, but still pretty good!


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks like all of the Teams around us were down today too....


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Looks like all of the Teams around us were down today too....



Yeah, it's probably due to the project maintenance earlier, I had several rigs not reporting WUs for a while. 
Tomorrow should be pretty cool though


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 13, 2012)

3,108,493
Good job guys, back above 3 million!


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2012)

Great work today Team!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice and steady 3 mils latley


----------



## gopal (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like we have no problem keeping over 3m


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

gopal said:


> Looks like we have no problem keeping over 3m



I sitll remember when we had problems staying above 1 million


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I sitll remember when we had problems staying above 1 million
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120813/Capture130.jpg



Yeah - but with help from you, this is not a problem any more...awareness and information are the key words


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Yeah - but with help from you, this is not a problem any more...awareness and information are the key words



Thanks 

We've definitely came a long way, that's for sure.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 13, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Yeah - but with help from you, this is not a problem any more...awareness and information are the key words



CP has done an amazing job getting the word out, and it clearly shows


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

I try, but after all we have a life and lately mine has not allowed me to dedicate as much time as I've wanted to TPU lately.  But, hopefully soon I will be able to and see if we start to spice things up for the cold season.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2012)

havent checked numbers in months, but damn, 3 mil


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> havent checked numbers in months, but damn, 3 mil



...and a steady 3 million too!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2012)

last time was steady 2 mil lol, so i guess 1 mill every 6 months isnt bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> last time was steady 2 mil lol, so i guess 1 mill every 6 months isnt bad



yep, and it's the hotter time of the year too, if you know what I mean.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2012)

yeah the girls outside dont have much on atm....wait, thats what you mean right?


----------



## gopal (Aug 13, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah the girls outside dont have much on atm....wait, thats what you mean right?



no he mean the temps of your room


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2012)

:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

He meant that sarcastically Gopal 

And unfortunately where I'm at (work), all the ladies are very well dressed.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2012)

more like wishfull thinking lol

but yes, also send him a pm, since i didnt wanna derail the thread again with crap 

but hey, well dressed girls can be sexy too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

Indeed but, the opposite would be better


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2012)

you wouldnt get any work done then


----------



## hat (Aug 13, 2012)

I wonder where these numbers come from... even with an overclocked i7 and 1090t I'm still just a drop in the bucket here.


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2012)

hat said:


> I wonder where these numbers come from... even with an overclocked i7 and 1090t I'm still just a drop in the bucket here.



  It takes up to a week of stable running to come up to speed on a setup. give it a little time to stabilize and fill up the "pending validations" on your WCG account... then you will see what your output can do.

I'm guessing you should hit a pretty steady 7-8,000ppd with those 2 rigs running at 100%  ... which is NOT a drop in the bucket (every ppd is important)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> It takes up to a week of stable running to come up to speed on a setup. give it a little time to stabilize and fill up the "pending validations" on your WCG account... then you will see what your output can do.
> 
> I'm guessing you should hit a pretty steady 7-8,000ppd with those 2 rigs running at 100%  ... which is NOT a drop in the bucket (every ppd is important)



On top of that we are having upload issues today, so that's going to further delay getting up to speed.


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah I know every piece is important... I remember crunching when all I had was a single core sempron LE-1250.

It looks like at full bore a 1090t at 4GHz does 4000PPD. It's almost guaranteed that once I have the 1090t at whatever it's going to run at, it will be a 24/7 uninterrupted cruncher. At 3.8GHz my i7 should do roughly 4800PPD, or, if 3.8GHz isn't stable at 1.2v, I can run 3.6GHz at 1.15v (may do this anyway for temps and power) for a little over 4500ppd. The i7 is harder to guess at though, since I'm folding with an ati card so one thread is pretty much gone... and I use this computer and play games on it, though I do tend to leave wcg running while I play most of the time. Still, even at 8000ppd, being a 4 star cruncher, it's nothing in the face of the 3 million we make a day. Unless there are WCG points and not BOINC points? Then I would be throwing 56k a day at our score.


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

hat said:


> Yeah I know every piece is important... I remember crunching when all I had was a single core sempron LE-1250.
> 
> It looks like at full bore a 1090t at 4GHz does 4000PPD. It's almost guaranteed that once I have the 1090t at whatever it's going to run at, it will be a 24/7 uninterrupted cruncher. At 3.8GHz my i7 should do roughly 4800PPD, or, if 3.8GHz isn't stable at 1.2v, I can run 3.6GHz at 1.15v (may do this anyway for temps and power) for a little over 4500ppd. The i7 is harder to guess at though, since I'm folding with an ati card so one thread is pretty much gone... and I use this computer and play games on it, though I do tend to leave wcg running while I play most of the time. Still, even at 8000ppd, being a 4 star cruncher, it's nothing in the face of the 3 million we make a day. Unless there are WCG points and not BOINC points? Then I would be throwing 56k a day at our score.



The reason we are making 3 mil/day is that you're pulling 8k ppd, someone else is pulling 1k, 12k, 2k, 4k, 300ppd (w/o a k)..... that's the Teams points Bud 

And yes that 3 mil is WCG ppd so you are pulling 56k ppd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

hat said:


> Yeah I know every piece is important... I remember crunching when all I had was a single core sempron LE-1250.
> 
> It looks like at full bore a 1090t at 4GHz does 4000PPD. It's almost guaranteed that once I have the 1090t at whatever it's going to run at, it will be a 24/7 uninterrupted cruncher. At 3.8GHz my i7 should do roughly 4800PPD, or, if 3.8GHz isn't stable at 1.2v, I can run 3.6GHz at 1.15v (may do this anyway for temps and power) for a little over 4500ppd. The i7 is harder to guess at though, since I'm folding with an ati card so one thread is pretty much gone... and I use this computer and play games on it, though I do tend to leave wcg running while I play most of the time. Still, even at 8000ppd, being a 4 star cruncher, it's nothing in the face of the 3 million we make a day. Unless there are WCG points and not BOINC points? Then I would be throwing 56k a day at our score.



Yes, the 3 million we do a day is WCG points.  So in BOINC points thats the below, unless I didn't use the right amount of zero's for 3 million 

It's divided by 7 or multiplied, vice versa.


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2012)

Ha, all this time I thought I was doing virtually nothing in the face of our team score but now I see I am pulling 7x more than I thought I was. 

Stepdad is getting an upgrade soon... his computer is pretty much toast but I'm gonna give him my old e2140 and a bunch of other parts to go with that as soon as we get a case. Maybe I'll convince him to let me run wcg on one of the cores. Maybe I'll get a q6600 for him since they're so cheap...


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh yeah, that's right.

Anyone know how it ended up with the 7 = 1 point difference?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Oh yeah, that's right.
> 
> Anyone know how it ended up with the 7 = 1 point difference?



Yes.

Initially, WCG didn't use the BOINC manager or the BOINC point system--it had its own completely separate application.  Eventually, BOINC was adopted, and a correction factor was needed:


			
				WCG Website said:
			
		

> Why are points on the agent and the web different?
> World Community Grid in the past ran two types of agents. A United Devices (UD Windows) agent and a BOINC (Windows/Linux/Mac) agent. Today, World Community Grid only runs the BOINC agent. Points contributed by both of the agents will be part of a members total on the website. However, only points contributed by BOINC agents will be shown on the BOINC agents. The points previously earned by a UD agent only appear on the website. Additionally, due to differences in how the agents computed points, BOINC points are multiplied by 7 when they are imported into the website. Thus if you earned 5 BOINC points, you will see 35 Website points.


----------



## popswala (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

hat said:


> Yeah I know every piece is important... I remember crunching when all I had was a single core sempron LE-1250.
> 
> It looks like at full bore a 1090t at 4GHz does 4000PPD. It's almost guaranteed that once I have the 1090t at whatever it's going to run at, it will be a 24/7 uninterrupted cruncher. At 3.8GHz my i7 should do roughly 4800PPD, or, if 3.8GHz isn't stable at 1.2v, I can run 3.6GHz at 1.15v (may do this anyway for temps and power) for a little over 4500ppd. The i7 is harder to guess at though, since I'm folding with an ati card so one thread is pretty much gone... and I use this computer and play games on it, though I do tend to leave wcg running while I play most of the time. Still, even at 8000ppd, being a 4 star cruncher, it's nothing in the face of the 3 million we make a day. Unless there are WCG points and not BOINC points? Then I would be throwing 56k a day at our score.



So your estimating a 1090t at 4ghz to be around 4kppd? Please lets us know what it does average, I really want to know where it is going to settle in at.


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2012)

That's what Ion's estimator says.

No, wait... it says 4000 for 3.8GHz, 4200 for 4GHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

hat said:


> Ha, all this time I thought I was doing virtually nothing in the face of our team score but now I see I am pulling 7x more than I thought I was.
> 
> Stepdad is getting an upgrade soon... his computer is pretty much toast but I'm gonna give him my old e2140 and a bunch of other parts to go with that as soon as we get a case. Maybe I'll convince him to let me run wcg on one of the cores. Maybe I'll get a q6600 for him since they're so cheap...



That would be a nice upgrade and cruncher if you can convince him. 



hat said:


> That's what Ion's estimator says.
> 
> No, wait... it says 4000 for 3.8GHz, 4200 for 4GHz.



Look for a member on the stats page in FREE DC called deathwish.  It's a buddy of mine running only a 1090T full time at 3.5 GHz.  He does game but that's about the only downtime it has from crunching.  If you want real world #'s.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 14, 2012)

Haven't seen DW on the forums in a long time ^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

He's been hella busy CA.  Work, school.  He was never too fond of browsing forums.  But he's still around and crunching full time.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

2,940,080




Numbers are still down across the board due to maintenance, but we're doing great!


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 2,940,080
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120813/teams.png
> Numbers are still down across the board due to maintenance, but we're doing great!



I'll say.... I added 6 extra pages to my pendings due to their maintenance 

We still got within 2% of 3 mil though!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

I myself have over 50 WU's that are finished pending to upload.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 2,940,080
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120813/teams.png
> But we're doing great!


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 14, 2012)

What is happening.....pending pending pending all over my rigs.......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Check now, everyone has been able to upload including me that I had a whole bunch pending as well.  Let us know.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2012)

3,165,681
Great job guys, back over three million!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Back over 3 mil.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Considering all the upload trouble, this seems very good!


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 15, 2012)

Uploading again....... Is there a way to download more work than WCG/Boinc does?  
In case of up and download is not working......


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Uploading again....... Is there a way to download more work than WCG/Boinc does?
> In case of up and download is not working......



BOINC -> Tools -> Computing Preferences -> Network -> increase work buffer


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2012)

2,817,888
All the teams are down today (and we're no exception) but we're still doing great!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Super proud of all you guys


----------



## gopal (Aug 16, 2012)

haha, my current work done is same as the team scrore if you remove the 888


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> haha, my current work done is same as the team scrore if you remove the 888



 You don't see that everyday.


----------



## gopal (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You don't see that everyday.



yup, I hope i can reach 3,000 tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> yup, I hope i can reach 3,000 tomorrow



I think you may my friend.   If WCG doesn't have any upload issues like it likes to have lately.


----------



## gopal (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think you may my friend.   If WCG doesn't have any upload issues like it likes to have lately.



I didn't had any upload issue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> I didn't had any upload issue



Well they were doing maintenance on the servers, some of us have had issues.  Just saying, hope you don't.  Not that you did.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2012)

Where are we actually ranked right now?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Where are we actually ranked right now?



#24 by total credit according to BOINCStats


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2012)

Cool man. I was just wondering.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

2,589,934
For inexplicable reasons, all of the teams are down even more today--although we're still doing well relative to our "neighbors"


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2012)

Great job considering whats going on with WCG lately.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 2,589,934
> For inexplicable reasons, all of the teams are down even more today--although we're still doing well relative to our "neighbors"
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120816/teams.png



If all teams are down, then we are still doing a great job.  Can't wait till #'s level out.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> If all teams are down, then we are still doing a great job.  Can't wait till #'s level out.



Rochester (which I use as a comparison point frequently) was down by about 1/6, as were we, so I see nothing wrong with our performance today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Rochester (which I use as a comparison point frequently) was down by about 1/6, as were we, so I see nothing wrong with our performance today



No sir, good #'s indeed.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2012)

2,677,865
Up a little bit, hopefully 3mil again tomorrow! 
Given that we've lost ~60k PPD (=~300k PPD WCG) from F150, I think that our team PPD is going to be just under 3mil until it cools off a bit.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

Great job team.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 18, 2012)

Aye Aye!


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2012)

Come on guys, we can't let the russians pass us up...


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2012)

hat said:


> Come on guys, we can't let the russians pass us up...



And that's a gap that can be closed without too much trouble--let's bust 'em!


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

On this date last year the Team was chasing 2 million

Link:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2371564&postcount=4815

We're easily 25-50% over that atm


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> On this date last year the Team was chasing 2 million
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...



Our progress relative to where we were recently is amazing!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2012)

2,396,273
Strangely down a little bit more--I can't wait for them to get this issue with the servers fixed!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 19, 2012)

Still good job team.


----------



## gopal (Aug 19, 2012)

Every one come india here WCG is working great


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2012)

gopal said:


> Every one come india here WCG is working great


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2012)

2,625,773
Up again, good job guys!


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2012)

Great Job Team!!! 

Crunch on!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 20, 2012)

Moving back up team.


----------



## gopal (Aug 20, 2012)

Now that F150 gone we will have trouble in getting 3millions


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2012)

gopal said:


> Now that F150 gone we will have trouble in getting 3millions



Gopal, can you please stop putting your messages in so many different colors?  A color is fine, but all of this is distracting.  Thanks!

Also, I'm sure we'll make it back up to the 3mil mark, I'm confident of the ability of our team to adapt to adversity and push through it.  Somehow, we'll make it back to three million on a daily basis!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Gopal, can you please stop putting your messages in so many different colors?  A color is fine, but all of this is distracting.  Thanks!
> 
> Also, I'm sure we'll make it back up to the 3mil mark, I'm confident of the ability of our team to adapt to adversity and push through it.  Somehow, we'll make it back to three million on a daily basis!



I think it'll come soon, just got this gut feeling you know?


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think it'll come soon, just got this gut feeling you know?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 20, 2012)

Great job 

strange thing, the x4 635 doesn't seems to send works... I'll have to check.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2012)

^internet connection?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 20, 2012)

Nah I can connect to the computer all day, and I've set to get network every 3 hours I think. I'll have to double check. It runs in service mode


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2012)

Date and time correct?

Hmm, I think my i7-950 is offline.  Only reported about 300 points last update.  Will keep you guys posted once I'm home.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I think it's just really slow to crunch... I hope it will get better. the icon is off , b ut always running.. Very strange. I'll monitor this.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 20, 2012)

I think I have a couple rigs building the pendings again. will fine out when I get home and upload them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2012)

Unless that's why my i7-950 is doing as well.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 20, 2012)

Could be a server error again. I have a couple of my rigs that are down on numbers since the last update. If they do finally update it is going to be another great night for me. 16 to 17k for the day. It started out great at the first updates with over 8k.


----------



## hat (Aug 20, 2012)

More points coming from me soon. I just got my 1090t today. Gonna start building later... gonna get a mouse and kb from wally world so I can start installing windows and going through the oc process without having to sacrifice my main rig while this goes on.

So, "Dragonfly" is moving up from the x2 240 to a 1090t, hopefully at 4GHz.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2012)

hat said:


> More points coming from me soon. I just got my 1090t today. Gonna start building later... gonna get a mouse and kb from wally world so I can start installing windows and going through the oc process without having to sacrifice my main rig while this goes on.
> 
> So, "Dragonfly" is moving up from the x2 240 to a 1090t, hopefully at 4GHz.



That's a rather astonishing improvement!
3x the PPD, presumably


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

Well home now, everything is fine with my i7-950 cruncher.  So maybe just a few WU's backed up, but I have nothing pending now, maybe they were earlier today.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 21, 2012)

I found one machine off. No one in the house knows how it got turned off.:shadedshu and the other was just a little backed up so I did a manual upload and all is fine. Know I don't know how long the one x6 was off for. My number should have been about 1 to 2 k higher for today going by the 9am stats (8.6k) So I think it got shut down sometime not long after I left for work. I am going to have to find another way to lock it down. One of the kids must of played with it and shut it down.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2012)

2,885,267
Great job guys, that's a very sizable improvement over yesterday!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2012)

Better watch out... I'm fighting for a spot in the top 20 and I'm bringing my 920 and 1090t with me. Installing windows on the 1090t now...


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2012)

hat said:


> Better watch out... I'm fighting for a spot in the top 20 and I'm bringing my 920 and 1090t with me. Installing windows on the 1090t now...



Bring it on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

Things getting heated around here.


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2012)

1090t is sitting at 0ppd right now but it's getting ready for takeoff... meanwhile my 920 and the leftovers from the x2 240 have stuck me over 3600PPD according to BOINC... no 3rd star yet??

Ah, nevermind, just saw it's 4,500 points. Well... I'm on my way...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

hat said:


> 1090t is sitting at 0ppd right now but it's getting ready for takeoff... meanwhile my 920 and the leftovers from the x2 240 have stuck me over 3600PPD according to BOINC... no 3rd star yet??



It's based on your 7 day average.  So it'll take a bit as Free-DC calculates your 7 day average.


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2012)

Ew... I may have just seen something I would rather have not seen. Checking up on my results status I saw a ton of results in from the 1090t, pages and pages... it either means those are all the old work units from before the reformat showing up there somehow, or the 1090t is spitting out errors left and right.


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2012)

hat said:


> Ew... I may have just seen something I would rather have not seen. Checking up on my results status I saw a ton of results in from the 1090t, pages and pages... it either means those are all the old work units from before the reformat showing up there somehow, or the 1090t is spitting out errors left and right.



errors, detached, invalids, aborts... what type are they?


----------



## hat (Aug 22, 2012)

It doesn't say any of that yet, just "in progress".

I seem to have one invalid result, though that's not from this particular situation. What exactly does invalid mean?


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2012)

hat said:


> It doesn't say any of that yet, just "in progress".
> 
> I seem to have one invalid result, though that's not from this particular situation. What exactly does invalid mean?



Invalids are calculation type errors... if you get a lot of them you should back down your overclock (cpu and memory)

Select your device (rig) and use the filter to go through the results status:







In progress, valid, pending validation are OK. You're looking for error, invalid, user aborted... those are not so OK


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 22, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated: 8/21/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*

*  TechPowerUp! 2,719,857  *






Great work team.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2012)

Good job, for not having F-150's remarkable output, we are managing pretty well.  Keep up the great work fellas!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 22, 2012)

Super job team


----------



## hat (Aug 22, 2012)

i7 920 was down today for stability testing again. Everything came back clean, I think it might be time to resinstall Windows after migrating through 2 motherboard changes. On a different note... I've  got about 50 pages of results that haven't been looked at yet... WCG servers need an upgrade?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 23, 2012)

2,579,325
Well done guys!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 23, 2012)

Another great day.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Another great day.



Smurf you!


----------



## hat (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought we weren't going to let the russians beat us?


----------



## Bow (Aug 24, 2012)

hat said:


> I thought we weren't going to let the russians beat us?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 24, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Smurf you!



 you too buddy you too.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 24, 2012)

hat said:


> I thought we weren't going to let the russians beat us?



With what Norton has in the works I think that will be resolved quickly


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 24, 2012)

2,595,303
Good job guys, up a bit from yesterday!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 25, 2012)

2,600,726
Up a bit further!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 25, 2012)

Great work guys and gals.


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 2,600,726
> Up a bit further!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120824/teams.png



A bit more tomorrow would be cool too!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> A bit more tomorrow would be cool too!



I'm already giving her 110% on all systems--115% possible but not recommended


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm already giving her 110% on all systems--115% possible but not recommended



You sound like Mr Scott- I'm giving her all I can captain but I'm not sure how much more the Dilithium chambers can take!! 


I think I can find a few more ppd.... my new 965BE build should be crunching by no later than tomorrow am


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> and gals



I did wonder that a few times. Are there any gals on here?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes there are atleast 2 that I know of possibly more. One is very active on the site. A free Bengal Tiger pic to the one who guesses who it is. And if that's not a hell of a hint I don't know what is. And here is you pic


----------



## Daimus (Aug 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes there are atleast 2 that I know of possibly more. One is very active on the site. A free Bengal Tiger pic to the one who guesses who it is. And if that's not a hell of a hint I don't know what is. And here is you pic



I believe I solved the riddle. But who is second?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 25, 2012)

The Second Norton Knows as he set that one up. She was a character in The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The Second Norton Knows as he set that one up. She was a character in The Wizard of Oz.



It's too hard for me. I have not read The Wizard of Oz in the original, and the translation has another character names.
Wait, wait ... I tried to turn on the brain (yes, I have, but rarely use it), and remembered to whom Norton has built Phenom II X2


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2012)

Daimus said:


> It's too hard for me. I have not read The Wizard of Oz in the original, and the translation has another character names.
> Wait, wait ... I tried to turn on the brain (yes, I have, but rarely use it), and remembered to whom Norton has built Phenom II X2



and Dorothydot is correct!  

You get a cookie


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 26, 2012)

2,442,395
The customary "weekend slump" 
I'm confident we'll be pulling better numbers next week


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 26, 2012)

I got a cookie on it


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 26, 2012)

Dam the Canadian's are in front of  us again.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 26, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Dam the Canadian's are in front of  us again.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 26, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Dam the Canadian's are in front of  us again.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 26, 2012)

^^ Me and a few other cunucks like when we get better numbers.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

2,460,590
Up a tad again today, let's see what we can do this week!


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 2,460,590
> Up a tad again today, let's see what we can do this week!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120826/teams505.png



I got about 70,000 WCG pts coming for Monday from a rig that didn't report all weekend!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Norton my log in info is LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> I got about 70,000 WCG pts coming for Monday from a rig that didn't report all weekend!



Sweet! 

The 2500k should be coming online again today, the guy who owns it decided to shut it down while he was home for the weekend (so that's presumably ~20k WCG PDD)


----------



## gopal (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice we need to stick to 2.5 m


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

gopal said:


> Nice we need to stick to 2.5 m



Norton isn't even close to full production yet, so I think that 2.5mil+ is very much within reach


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Norton isn't even close to full production yet, so I think that 2.5mil+ is very much within reach



I just matched yesterday production in 13 hrs!!!!!   

I'm at 27k* so far today and just uploaded/reported 90 wu's from the FX-6100.

It's quite possible that I will output 50k today! 

Will have the FX-6200 rig back up and running in a few hours as well 

*** EDIT make that *40k* points so far today..... 90% of the FX-6100's wu's just got validated!!!  ***


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2012)

That's remarkable!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> I just matched yesterday production in 13 hrs!!!!!
> 
> I'm at 27k* so far today and just uploaded/reported 90 wu's from the FX-6100.
> 
> ...




That is a fun thing about having a rig go offline for a bit, when it finally dumps the result is incredible


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2012)

I think it was mstelholm or something that dumped like 70k all in one day.  At the time he as putting out about 12k or something like that.  Not sure of details are correct, but it was crazy.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> I just matched yesterday production in 13 hrs!!!!!
> 
> I'm at 27k* so far today and just uploaded/reported 90 wu's from the FX-6100.
> 
> ...



you have a nice list of crunchers


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> you have a nice list of crunchers



The only problem now is the FX-6200 rig never went online (off since Thursday) 

It's sitting in the corner at my friends office quietly weeping to itself waiting to get plugged in and connected back to the internet so it can play with all of its other friends.

I'll give him until the middle of the week to get it plugged in and online... if it's not then it will join the FX-6100 on Friday :shadedshu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

Or you can just mail it to me and I'll put it online for me.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2012)

2,912,958
Now _that_ is an amazing improvement--great work guys!


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 2,912,958
> Now _that_ is an amazing improvement--great work guys!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120827/teams.png



Great job Team!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 28, 2012)

Almost 3 mil again.


----------



## gopal (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice job.
I bet this boost is from norton's rigs.
In winter we will touch 4m!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2012)

2,793,273
Still very impressive guys, up a good 300k over where we were a week ago!


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2012)

Still not beating the russians.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 29, 2012)

Soon enough my friend soon enough.


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2012)

hat said:


> Still not beating the russians.



There's always tomorrow.... I'll bring an extra 6k (42k WCG) points in tomorrow when I report the 6100's wu's


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm more or less at my max output here... roughly 9k is all I can do. I can OC my 920 another 200MHz at the high cost of the very much increased power draw and heat that comes with it. I could bring a 3rd rig online with my old, non-unlocking phenom II 550, but money is tight as it is and I haven't figured out what our average elec. bill is here. Last month was $200 but we had the AC on almost 24/7.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2012)

hat said:


> Still not beating the russians.


We beat them yesterday 


hat said:


> I'm more or less at my max output here... roughly 9k is all I can do. I can OC my 920 another 200MHz at the high cost of the very much increased power draw and heat that comes with it. I could bring a 3rd rig online with my old, non-unlocking phenom II 550, but money is tight as it is and I haven't figured out what our average elec. bill is here. Last month was $200 but we had the AC on almost 24/7.



9k is still nearly enough for top-10, so it's pretty good 

I'm planning on ~doubling my PPD to ~140k WCG by the end of the year, so that should help a bit


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 29, 2012)

^^I'm planning on ~doubling my PPD to ~140k WCG by the end of the year, so that should help a bit :toast

Allways new you had a way with things you wanted.


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, but we gotta consistently beat them.

I need more money so I can build more shit 

I think I'd be happy with replacing that 550 with a 95w quad or even an x6 (did that make a 95w x6? Thought I saw one somewhere...). Anything else requires building an entire new computer. Somewhere with included electric would help out a lot as well... that's the only thing holding me back from bringing the 550 online.


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2012)

hat said:


> Yeah, but we gotta consistently beat them.
> 
> I need more money so I can build more shit
> 
> I think I'd be happy with replacing that 550 with a 95w quad or even an x6 (did that make a 95w x6? Thought I saw one somewhere...). Anything else requires building an entire new computer. Somewhere with included electric would help out a lot as well... that's the only thing holding me back from bringing the 550 online.



We all need more money 

Some 1055T's are 95w as are 1045T's and lower. You're doing great with the rigs you have


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> ^^I'm planning on ~doubling my PPD to ~140k WCG by the end of the year, so that should help a bit :toast
> 
> Allways new you had a way with things you wanted.


I'm going to do my best to take advantage of the free electricity here at uni 


hat said:


> Yeah, but we gotta consistently beat them.
> 
> I need more money so I can build more shit
> 
> I think I'd be happy with replacing that 550 with a 95w quad or even an x6 (did that make a 95w x6? Thought I saw one somewhere...). Anything else requires building an entire new computer. Somewhere with included electric would help out a lot as well... that's the only thing holding me back from bringing the 550 online.



I think we can do it, we were basically one OCed i7 behind them today, so it isn't too far.  Particularly with talks of other members of ramping up production...we can do it


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2012)

Crap, the 1090t just unloaded a bunch of errors. The offenders are 10 HFCC units, 5 Human Proteome Folding units, and one FightAIDS@Home unit. Says I sent them in on the 21st... I've got the same type of work units passing as valid sent in on the same day as well, but not the same batch.


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2012)

hat said:


> Crap, the 1090t just unloaded a bunch of errors. The offenders are 10 HFCC units, 5 Human Proteome Folding units, and one FightAIDS@Home unit. Says I sent them in on the 21st... I've got the same type of work units passing as valid sent in on the same day as well, but not the same batch.



If they persist you may have to drop your overclock a bit. When I was running the 960T I got some errors @ 3.8 but it was rock steady with no errors @ 3.6


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2012)

2,912,003
Up considerably, great job guys!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 30, 2012)

Great Job team  Almost at 3 mil.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 2,912,003
> Up considerably, great job guys!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120829/teams.png



Very good day!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow them's some good digits  

My north-bridge is a bit fried so I have had to drop my FSB almost 30% to keep the machine booting - and sadly my output average is down quite a bit 

Still trooping along though, every little bit helps & all that.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2012)

Absolutely, whatever you can do is appreciated


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

The WCG website is down ATM, so stats will be a bit late tonight


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The WCG website is down ATM, so stats will be a bit late tonight



Should be back up now


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

3,056,064
What is that?  Oh yeah, over three million *and* ahead of the Russians!


----------



## Daimus (Aug 31, 2012)

hat said:


> Still not beating the russians.





[Ion] said:


> ahead of the Russians!


So, we have already beaten, finally, those russians?


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2012)

Daimus said:


> So, we have already beaten, finally, those russians?



highlight of my whole day right there


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

Daimus said:


> So, we have already beaten, finally, those russians?



and the russians are beating the Clubic "ians" 


Great work today Team!


----------



## Daimus (Aug 31, 2012)

hat said:


> highlight of my whole day right there



Because we have 2 or 3 days trying to do it. What's wrong with that? Your post was the most memorable.


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2012)

Which one?


----------



## gopal (Aug 31, 2012)

Great work guys.

I can't wait to get my i5.
Got the PC case today!
it is a Cooler Master Elite 311


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2012)

Going from a P4 to an i5 I think you'll appreciate the boost very much... and not just in WCG.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 31, 2012)

^True.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

hat said:


> Going from a P4 to an i5 I think you'll appreciate the boost very much... and not just in WCG.



Yeah, the i5 should be an order of magnitude faster at least for WCG....and will be awesome for general use as well


----------



## Bow (Aug 31, 2012)

Have not been on much busy with kids and work.  Still crunching away.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2012)

@ Gopal

Yeah, the performance boost is huge.  You'll love it.

@
Bow, take care of your priorities, no worries.


----------



## gopal (Aug 31, 2012)

but some of my friend says to get a Faster Internet not a Faster PC.
But i will get Faster PC.
I can't wait to join the m's club! and try to be in the top 30s


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

gopal said:


> but some of my friend says to get a Faster Internet not a Faster PC.
> But i will get Faster PC.
> I can't wait to join the m's club! and try to be in the top 30s



That would be awesome.  If you have a Core i5 and you crunch on it full-time, that will definitely put you top-30 by PPD.


----------



## gopal (Aug 31, 2012)

I will crunch 7-8 hrs
How much PPD i get on i5? (2500K at 4 GHz)


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

gopal said:


> I will crunch 7-8 hrs
> How much PPD i get on i5? (2500K at 4 GHz)



Probably about 1.5k PPD


----------



## gopal (Aug 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Probably about 1.5k PPD



1500 is quite low, i was expecting 2500+


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

gopal said:


> 1500 is quite low, i was expecting 2500+



If you're crunching 8 hours a day, that would be 1/3 of the day.  Getting 2500+ points in 1/3 of the day would make 7.5k PPD as a whole, which is more than even a 4.7GHz i7 will get ~6.5-7k).  I think you might get a tad more than 1,500, but not a lot (maybe 1800).


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 31, 2012)

gopal said:


> 1500 is quite low, i was expecting 2500+



I get about 1500 ppd from always running. Getting it from 8 hours would be very respectable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah at 8 hours a day, can't expect much but it's still better than what he does now.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

We will be lucky to break past 0 tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2012)

Why, still no uploading?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 1, 2012)

95,087
This is, quite frankly, the worst I have ever seen 
Tomorrow should be interesting though


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 95,087
> This is, quite frankly, the worst I have ever seen
> Tomorrow should be interesting though
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120831/teams.png



Woot!  

Surprised that anybody got points today....


----------



## gopal (Sep 1, 2012)

hey norton you can do that 95,087 points alone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2012)

Great #'s team...




...wait What?    tomorrow should be good though.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

to the team for them outstanding numbers last night.


----------



## gopal (Sep 1, 2012)

@Smurf You... ;


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2012)

They look great today already, can't wait till the final update


----------



## gopal (Sep 1, 2012)

yeah i never seen that WROST numbers


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

HAHAHAHA! We Suck!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2012)

4,614,284
The upside to yesterday's numbers: the best single-day I can remember in quite a long time!    





(Also, still ahead of the Russians!)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> HAHAHAHA! We Suck!



But not tonight we don't


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> But not tonight we don't



Catch up time makes us look good. Divide the results by .579 

EDIT: That divider was guessimated.


----------



## gopal (Sep 2, 2012)

hmm...So hat was wrong after all we didn't got 5m


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 3, 2012)

2,897,073
Just shy of the 3million that we should be pulling daily, great job guys!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes great job team.


----------



## gopal (Sep 3, 2012)

yup,


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2012)

3,414,482
Great job guys, a substantial improvement over yesterday and comfortably over 3 million!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 4, 2012)

Great work team


----------



## hat (Sep 4, 2012)

(and still ahead of the russians)


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2012)

3,076,975
Over three million, and still ahead of the Russians


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2012)

Great numbers Team! 

FYI- we'll pass *neu-innova *in about 30 days and take 23rd place overall


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2012)

Liking the #'s


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

2,942,360
Just under three million and just under the Russians...this is unacceptable ( :shadedshu ), we must work harder!


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 2,942,360
> Just under three million and just under the Russians...this is unacceptable ( :shadedshu ), we must work harder!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120905/teams.png



SETI.Germany is our target they are one rank ahead of us atm


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 6, 2012)

My fault , I was down between 5 to 7 k today.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> SETI.Germany is our target they are one rank ahead of us atm



Fine, let's go after both of them!  When in doubt, go after everything in sight


----------



## hat (Sep 6, 2012)

Behind the russians and under 3m with those GPU units? o_0


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

3,314,202
I don't know if it's those GPU WUs or something else, but this is pretty amazing!


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 3,314,202
> I don't know if it's those GPU WUs or something else, but this is pretty amazing!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120906/teams.png



Great job Team!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 7, 2012)

Amazing job team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2012)

2600K is back online.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2012)

3,087,009
Good job guys, we met both of our goals (3mil + ahead of Russia!)   





Sorry things are late tonight, I was programming and lost track of time


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2012)

2,948,673
Pretty good results for a weekend (and still ahead of Russia!)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 9, 2012)

Good numbers team


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2012)

2,809,185
Still down a bit for the weekend, but also still ahead of Russia..good work guys!


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2012)

*Statistics Last Updated 9/10/12 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,075,265*





*Over 3 million Today Team!!! * -


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2012)

Good job everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2012)

Norton, thank you for covering for me, but you used the wrong color 
Blue is the color for 3mil+


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Norton, thank you for covering for me, but you used the wrong color
> Blue is the color for 3mil+



Fixed


----------



## Daimus (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi all, I'm back.
Autumn has come, it's cold outside, we can overclock our crunchers and get 4 million.


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Hi all, I'm back.
> Autumn has come, it's cold outside, we can overclock our crunchers and get 4 million.



Not quite cold here but definitely cooler- I have another rig in the works which will get an FX 8 core that will be overclocked fairly high  

Should have all of the parts soon and have it running by the end of this month


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 11, 2012)

Temps are down in the mid 40's here at night and low 70's during the day. Fall is here. won't be long now when temps get no higher the 40's during the day.


----------



## Daimus (Sep 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> Not quite cold here but definitely cooler





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Temps are down in the mid 40's here at night and low 70's during the day. Fall is here. won't be long now when temps get no higher the 40's during the day.



You're right, guys, something I got excited. I looked at the thermometer - 42 Fahrenheit. And glad that now I will give full throttle.



Norton said:


> I have another rig in the works which will get an FX 8 core that will be overclocked fairly high
> Should have all of the parts soon and have it running by the end of this month



It will be FX-8120? For some reason I thought that you wait for Vishera


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2012)

@Daimus 

I'll go with an FX-8120 or 8150 for now as long as the prices are still going down. However, I do have 4 AM3+ boards so loading them with Vishera chips is entirely possible in the near future


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 11, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Hi all, I'm back.
> Autumn has come, it's cold outside, we can overclock our crunchers and get 4 million.



It is still 25 C in my guest room which is home for my i7 920 (winter heater and not running atm, no case) and my water cooled i7 970 but if I dress the small one I might move it to a bath room without too much resistance from the Übercommand (aka wife). I just have to route some power in there since hair dryer has priority 1 in that room and there is only one lead out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Hi all, I'm back.
> Autumn has come, it's cold outside, we can overclock our crunchers and get 4 million.



Welcome back   Wish temps cooled down here already.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

3,061,140




Great job guys, another day over 3 million!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice work on the 3 mil day team. 4 mil is just around the corner.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2012)

Great job fellas


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2012)

2,773,467
Everyone seems down a little bit today, but we're still doing great!


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2012)

Great job Team!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

2,863,470
Up a bit more compared to yesterday!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

2,837,873
Still ahead of the Russians!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

2,696,605
I'm not really sure what happened here


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 2,696,605
> I'm not really sure what happened here
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120915/teams.png



Its the weekend.... I'm off by about 10% myself and I'll bet most of our other Team members have a few extra wu's pending validation.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm down on points too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2012)

My i7-950 is not really putting out any points.  Not sure what's going on as it's running and reporting fine.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> My i7-950 is not really putting out any points.  Not sure what's going on as it's running and reporting fine.



I think I said something to that effect?

Are there a ton of pending WUs?  Maybe some errors or invalids?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I think I said something to that effect?
> 
> Are there a ton of pending WUs?  Maybe some errors or invalids?



Yes you did.  Also, about two pages of pending, but nothing dates back to an older date, all just current date.  No errors or invalids.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes you did.  Also, about two pages of pending, but nothing dates back to an older date, all just current date.  No errors or invalids.



I'm lost then  

Maybe it will just sort itself out then?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2012)

2,879,369
Up from yesterday!


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2012)

Great numbers Team! 

Got 150 or so extra results coming in tomorrow. The Opty forgot to report for 9hrs today and I'll be uploading/reporting the FX-6100 in the am


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes great numbers


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great numbers Team!
> 
> Got 150 or so extra results coming in tomorrow. The Opty forgot to report for 9hrs today and I'll be uploading/reporting the FX-6100 in the am



Another 60k+ day for Norton incoming?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm lost then
> 
> Maybe it will just sort itself out then?



That's what I'm hoping for.  Just checked now and nothing still.  I think I'm going to detach from the project and attach again.  Can't think of anything else at this point.



[Ion] said:


> 2,879,369
> Up from yesterday!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120916/teams.png



Great job teams


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

3,156,068
Rockin' job guys!


----------



## Daimus (Sep 18, 2012)

Far ahead of the Russians!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice numbers today team


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Far ahead of the Russians!



The irony of you cheering for that


----------



## Daimus (Sep 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The irony of you cheering for that



I'm not pompous patriot. From the point of view of the law, they have no right to such a title. Only government organizations are allowed to use the name on.
And I am a fan of our team!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I'm not pompous patriot. From the point of view of the law, they have no right to such a title. Only government organizations are allowed to use the name on.
> And I am a fan of our team!



 

It's a pleasure to have you aboard!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

2,964,551
Just under three million and just ahead of the Russians!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2012)

Good day fellas


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 19, 2012)

another great day.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 19, 2012)

we're doing good


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

2,737,975
Everyone seems to be down a little bit today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2012)

My #'s were low today for some reason, but at least both rigs are reporting, unlike before.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Sep 20, 2012)

GUYS - I need help - I'll keep it short as I can - I have been on the project now for a few years - Originally I was running Win XP32 - and my numbers where great  - since upgrading the same machine to Win7 64 my numbers have been terrible - almost half what the exact same machine used to get on WinXP 32 - but that's life I needed Win7 64 so that s just tough luck - I tried for months to ask for help or figure the problem but it all came to nothing and eventually I gave up.

Just recently due to a change in operational behavior - my crunching PC that was normally online 24/7 started spending a day or 2 at a time offline, from time to time - so to get things moving again when I reconnected it - I would go to the BOINC client - to the *projects tab* - and manually hi the *UPDATE* button to get things all synced up.

Then I noticed something crazy...

MY AVERAGE RESULTS NEARLY DOUBLED OVER A SPACE OF A MONTH. Pretty much getting back to what they used to be on WinXP 32.

So I looked at logs and all sorts of crap and released that the client was going DAYS sometimes even WEEKS before ever updating - at times it would finish ALL JOBS and just sit there till the report back date expired and not even hand the jobs back in - and once they expired just ask for more, but not all the time.

The machine runs 24/7 and is online 24/7 and my report back graph looks like an earthquake reading of crazy peaks and troughs since Win7 - but if you go back a few years to when I was running WinXP my weekly averages where almost exactly the same every week as they SHOULD be since week to week the client was running on the same machine under the same conditions, as it is still to this very day, but now the DUMB ASS THING just never bothers to report back - or update the project half the time leaving some to expire completely ((

*I have been running at half output for almost 3 years now since changing to Win7 for NO REASON AT ALL*  - other than the damn client never bothers to update half the time.

AND I have now proven that if I just press update button every morning - my output LITERALLY doubles - because it actually hands the work in.

And its not as though CANT access the net because pressing update NEVER FAILS - and it WAS handing in at least half its work the whole time - so it COULD see the net - it just wouldn't hand the rest in .. just because.

Man this pisses me off - anyone have any idea how to make this stupid client UPDATE at least once a day automatically??? I have tried to fiddle the settings as much as I can and I cant find any way to FORCE PROJECT UPDATING every X interval.

On this graph it starts at what my average was - and around AUG27 the net disruptions came so i started manually hitting Project Update every day - until around AUG 30 - then the net was 24/7 again so I stopped manually updating, and I noticed there had been a spike in output that then fell off when I stopped Manually Updating every day. So I started manually updating every day again and my average LITERALLY doubled and has been holding double output ever since.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 20, 2012)

What is your profile for the system set to here?






Also, making, or editing, cc_config.xml in Boinc's data folder adding this (Default location is C:\ProgramData\Boinc\):

<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
</options>
</cc_config>

Will make it report as soon as a WU finishes, possibly also fetching new ones if relevant.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Sep 20, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> What is your profile for the system set to here?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120920/Capture012.png
> 
> ...



Well that screenshot you posted, I cannot find that anywhere in any of my clients settings / properties menues - what menu is it under? (WCG client - v7.0.28 X64)

Just as a note now looking for that screen you posted I see there are another 3 tasks that have completed and are just sitting there "ready to report" and just not bloody REPORTING! GRRRrrrr XD

So I will add/create that config file and we will see how that works - Assuming it does - thanks a lot!

This is the closest similar menu I can find : 






*EDIT : *As a note that file did not exist  - so I created it , restarted the service, and we will see what happens.


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2012)

BazookaJoe said:


> Well that screenshot you posted, I cannot find that anywhere in any of my clients settings / properties menues - what menu is it under? (WCG client - v7.0.28 X64)
> 
> Just as a note now looking for that screen you posted I see there are another 3 tasks that have completed and are just sitting there "ready to report" and just not bloody REPORTING! GRRRrrrr XD
> 
> ...



Set all of the values in the first 2 rows of that page to zero- that should fix your issue.

Also, set Network activity to "always available" on the Activity tab on your BOINC Manager.

*Note- the page agent00skid showed is from the WCG website- the settings I'm referring to are are in software on your PC (will override the website settings most of the time)


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> What is your profile for the system set to here?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120920/Capture012.png
> 
> ...


I strongly encourage doing this ever if the system isn't having issues...having all WUs turned in right away helps even out the daily ups-and-downs.
Once you create the cc_config.xml, you have to go into BOINC Manager and select Advanced->Read Config File



BazookaJoe said:


> Well that screenshot you posted, I cannot find that anywhere in any of my clients settings / properties menues - what menu is it under? (WCG client - v7.0.28 X64)
> 
> Just as a note now looking for that screen you posted I see there are another 3 tasks that have completed and are just sitting there "ready to report" and just not bloody REPORTING! GRRRrrrr XD
> 
> ...



BOINC won't auto-report unless you have the cc_config file.  It's supposed to report results occasionally (I don't remember how frequently) or whenever you communicate with the servers to pull down more work, but apparently this doesn't always work (based on your experience).


----------



## Daimus (Sep 20, 2012)

Guys, thank you all and especially agent00skid. This thing really works.
I had constant issues with daily ups-and-downs. 3 of my crunchers are far from me and have network issues, report from time to time, and could even hang on waiting. 
Now I can fix it.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 20, 2012)

The WCG website config was a bit far fetched, but couldn't find anything client side that resembled it, so thought it could be relevant. But like Norton said, most of the settings can be overwrote client side.

You find it here if interested:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/device/viewDevices.do

And then the profile for the machine(s).


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

2,833,402
Up a bit more from yesterday!


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2012)

Great job Team! 

*12.68 *days until we pass *neu-innova *for* 23rd *place in the WCG world rankings!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great job Team!
> 
> *12.68 *days until we pass *neu-innova *for* 23rd *place in the WCG world rankings!



It's coming right up, great job guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

2,941,262
Those GPU WUs gave us a very nice boost today!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

2,605,026
The typical weekend dip, but we're still doing a rockin' job!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 23, 2012)

Winters coming. Numbers will go up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm looking forward to winter and if my bad luck streak ends, I will have a 3rd cruncher just in time for the winter 

BTW part of my bad luck streak was my DSM spitting a road madshot, PM me for more details.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm looking forward to winter and if my bad luck streak ends, I will have a 3rd cruncher just in time for the winter
> 
> BTW part of my bad luck streak was my DSM spitting a road madshot, PM me for more details.



Computers serve as very effective heaters, and do something else useful as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Computers serve as very effective heaters, and do something else useful as well



Yep, I hate the heat in the summer but in the winter it's awesome.  ...and with a S1366 i7, the heat is just awesome.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, I hate the heat in the summer but in the winter it's awesome.  ...and with a S1366 i7, the heat is just awesome.



Yeah, I'm not to thrilled about how much heat the i7-920 is going to dump off :shadedshu
It will probably be like adding another GTX470 

What's your 3rd rig going to be?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

2,686,254
Up a bit from yesterday!


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2012)

Great job Team! 

*9.83* days until we pass *neu-innova *for* 23rd *place in the WCG world rankings! 

I'll be bringing in the wu's from FX-6100 tomorrow am for 70,000+ WCG points (hopefully)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, I'm not to thrilled about how much heat the i7-920 is going to dump off :shadedshu
> It will probably be like adding another GTX470
> 
> What's your 3rd rig going to be?



FX8120 or FX8150.  Just keep having nothing but setbacks though.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> FX8120 or FX8150.  Just keep having nothing but setbacks though.



That's a very powerful CPU to build around


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep, should've had it running by now but luck hasn't been on my side lately.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, should've had it running by now but luck hasn't been on my side lately.



What parts do you still need?  Perhaps I can help you out a bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2012)

The CPU, and PSU.  Got board/case/RAM (thanks to norton)/ HDD.  And I probably have a cooler for it as well.


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> The CPU, and PSU.  Got board/case/RAM (thanks to norton)/ HDD.  And I probably have a cooler for it as well.



Ha! We're both in the same boat! 

I need the same 2 items but I should have it worked out in a couple of weeks.... who knows maybe by that time we'll both be buying Vishera chips


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> The CPU, and PSU.  Got board/case/RAM (thanks to norton)/ HDD.  And I probably have a cooler for it as well.



I might be able to set you up with a PSU...PM me


----------



## Daimus (Sep 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> Ha! We're both in the same boat!
> 
> I need the same 2 items but I should have it worked out in a couple of weeks.... who knows maybe by that time we'll both be buying Vishera chips



I'm in the same boat, Norton.
(in your boat)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2012)

PM inbound ION


----------



## Daimus (Sep 24, 2012)

Can anyone buy for me 8350 and send through DHL or something like that? I pay everything through Paypal. 
CPU's appear in my country for 2 months later and 2 times more expensive.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2012)

2,890,211
Great job guys!   






_Sorry about the late update, the TPU! server was having issues _


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2012)

Not bad #'s at all!  Keep up the great work team!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Sep 25, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Also, making, or editing, cc_config.xml in Boinc's data folder adding this (Default location is C:\ProgramData\Boinc\):
> 
> <cc_config>
> <options>
> ...



Well so far this has worked very well - I would like to say thanks again , and also urge that a* BIG DEAL *be made of doing this - this issue has to be affecting others - I alone have wasted over 3 ACTUAL YEARS of crunching time to this design oversight - I cannot believe this is not a default setting.

It is still a little uneven day to day, but from averaging 620's for the last 3 years straight, to now holding 1200's just fine all on it's own without any user interaction - this is an enormous change - basically doubling my output from now on, with nothing more that 1 tiny setting.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2012)

BazookaJoe said:


> Well so far this has worked very well - I would like to say thanks again , and also urge that a* BIG DEAL *be made of doing this - this issue has to be affecting others - I alone have wasted over 3 ACTUAL YEARS of crunching time to this design oversight - I cannot believe this is not a default setting.
> 
> It is still a little uneven day to day, but from averaging 620's for the last 3 years straight, to now holding 1200's just fine all on it's own without any user interaction - this is an enormous change - basically doubling my output from now on, with nothing more that 1 tiny setting.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120925/Capture511.jpg



I'm sorry you lost so much time, but it's great to see that you have it fixed


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

2,939,874
Great job guys, this is movement in the right direction!


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2012)

Great job Team! 

*7.99*  days until we pass *neu-innova *for* 23rd *place in the WCG world rankings! 

Getting closer!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

Darn close to 3 million.  Great job guys!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 26, 2012)

Great numbers team


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

2,944,031
Closing in on three million!    






Also, a bunny:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2012)

Another great day team


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice numbers we have there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah theseast few days we've. Ren doing really good. 

On a side note, I get Brandon's RAM today so I'll have the i7-950 up and crunching again today at full bore.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

2,786,196





Another bunny:






Buck's 4P rig should catapult us well over 3mil again in the coming days


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

3,211,730
An *enormous* improvement from yesterday, do in no small part to 2.5 hours worth of GPU WUs    






And a kitty


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2012)

Great job Team! 

*4.74*  days until we pass *neu-innova *for* 23rd *place in the WCG world rankings! 

Getting even closer!!!  


AND our total WCG runtime should pass *2,000 years *tomorrow!!! --


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great job Team!
> 
> *4.74*  days until we pass *neu-innova *for* 23rd *place in the WCG world rankings!
> 
> ...



Is it just me, or is that a lot of years?  And if we don't hit 2,000 years tomorrow it's because we got less than 60 days of runtime...and you alone get that daily


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2012)

Great job team


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

3,009,479
Another amazing day over three million!    





An adorable fox:


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

*and we hit 2001 years crunching as Team!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 30, 2012)

Great numbers team.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2012)

3,021,883
Killer day!     






Kitten Derp:





Now just *2.54 days* away from overtaking neu-innova for *#23* in the world


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice numbers team


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

3,123,490

A _very_ solid day, particularly without Buck's 4P rig in the mix!    





Puppies 





EDIT:  Now just *1.44* days until we overtake neu-innova!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2012)

Numbers are picking up, must mean fall/winter is here.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Numbers are picking up, must mean fall/winter is here.



I don't know about everyone else, but I'm ramping up thanks to the cooler weather


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2012)

I know I am and my rigs are ramping up nicley.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2012)

I could use some cooler weather, so quit hoarding it you guy's!!!!! BTW, are those puppies or Wolves?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh thats Larry and Larry, the Siamese Malamutes.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I could use some cooler weather, so quit hoarding it you guy's!!!!! BTW, are those puppies or Wolves?



That's what you get for living in Florida 
It's not like Central NC is exactly cold 

I think they're Siberian Husky puppies


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

2,892,464
Down a little bit but still very solid!   





Now just *.47 days* until we overtake neu-innova for *#23* in the world! 


Adorable otters


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2012)

Great job Team!!! 

Hey one those otters has a drinking problem


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2012)

2,913,829

Nicely up from yesterday!   






We beat the Russians, and my personal target, my Dad's team (IBM RTP)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2012)

2,944,316

Great job guys, so close to that 3mil mark again!    






Kitty


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 5, 2012)

Great job team


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2012)

2,882,054
Solid day!   







Rats can be cute too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2012)

Great #'s team.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2012)

3,025,709
Over three million again!    

I'm really proud of you guys!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 7, 2012)

There we go team.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2012)

2,619,641
Down a bit for the weekend, but still going strong!   





Another bunny


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2012)

Great job team!


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 8, 2012)

I think two of my 3 boxes stopped crunching over the weekend. I'm going to be checking the one at work a little later while I rotate backups and such. My numbers have been low.


----------



## Daimus (Oct 8, 2012)

@Aquinus
Why do you not wear a WCG badge? In fact you already have 100k points for it.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 8, 2012)

Daimus said:


> @Aquinus
> Why do you not wear a WCG badge? In fact you already have 100k points for it.



Where do it add it?


----------



## Daimus (Oct 8, 2012)

Your profile: User Control Panel>Edit Options


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 8, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Your profile: User Control Panel>Edit Options
> 
> http://s57.radikal.ru/i158/1210/99/77f86b30dde9.jpg



Thanks, I was looking like a mad man for it.


----------



## Daimus (Oct 8, 2012)

It looks nice!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Thanks, I was looking like a mad man for it.



New badge....and you're already at three stars!


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I think two of my 3 boxes stopped crunching over the weekend. I'm going to be checking the one at work a little later while I rotate backups and such. My numbers have been low.



Come to find out my box in the office wasn't running BOINC all weekend. The daemon closed when I logged out which was odd, so I started it back up in a tty console after I logged out of the GUI to start it back up. I should change the run level of boinc-client. 


[Ion] said:


> New badge....and you're already at three stars!


I'm just that good.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Come to find out my box in the office wasn't running BOINC all weekend. The daemon closed when I logged out which was odd, so I started it back up in a tty console after I logged out of the GUI to start it back up. I should change the run level of boinc-client.
> 
> I'm just that good.



Yeah, that's a good plan.  I have my Windows machines set with a service install so it runs even if I'm not logged in (although I have the systems set to auto-login for FAH)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

2,965,340
Massive improvement from yesterday!     






An otter


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2012)

Great Work Today Team!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

We gotta get above that 3 million mark consistently again.  Who's up to the task?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> We gotta get above that 3 million mark consistently again.  Who's up to the task?



Well, yesterday we were about 35k WCG points away from three million.  Once I get my i7 920 and the AMD X2 is up to speed, I should be adding about 40k more.  So there we are


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, yesterday we were about 35k WCG points away from three million.  Once I get my i7 920 and the AMD X2 is up to speed, I should be adding about 40k more.  So there we are



True, but we usually are a tad lower than that.  So we still gotta push.  I need to figure out a way to bring this 2600K up on clocks.  I know it's a considerable gain crunching at 4.5 GHz.  Then the 950 can also come up on clocks too.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> True, but we usually are a tad lower than that.  So we still gotta push.  I need to figure out a way to bring this 2600K up on clocks.  I know it's a considerable gain crunching at 4.5 GHz.  Then the 950 can also come up on clocks too.



Yeah, we usually are.  But if you can OC your rigs, Norton is building a new FX-8, I have a new i7, and MaD has a new X4.  So that isn't a bad collection of new hardware...and I may have to build an AMD X8 when I sell my X2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

...and I'm dying to build my X8.  But things just aren't going my Way lately LOL.  BTW, remember about that PSU we talked about.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and I'm dying to build my X8.  But things just aren't going my Way lately LOL.  BTW, remember about that PSU we talked about.



I checked my "supplies" and I have a pair of Antec 650ws and a Dell 460w.  I tested the Dell, but forgot to bring it back with me.  I'll fetch it when I head home in a few weeks--just PM me a reminder


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

When would be the optimal date to remind you?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> When would be the optimal date to remind you?



Maybe two weeks? 

There aren't a ton of cables (and they aren't very long), but it's heavy, so I assume that it's well-built inside


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 9, 2012)

great numbers guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll remind you Kai, thanks man.  ...and anything will help.


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll remind you Kai, thanks man.  ...and anything will help.



Now we just have to get you an AM3 or AM3+ CPU to get you running


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## gopal (Oct 9, 2012)

Just wanted to check the team's status.
and wanted to tell that i will casually online on TPU.
i have entered in MUGEN stuff and i am really getting successful there.
i don't think i will reply if any one quote this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

We are doing good Gopal.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

3,166,917
Another *enormous* boost from yesterday!     






Roarrr!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 10, 2012)

Sweet numbers guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 3,166,917
> Another *enormous* boost from yesterday!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121009/teams.png
> ...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

3,186,583
Up more from yesterday!      






Now that there are nearly unlimited GPU WUs available, I can't wait to see what the next few days are like!   

Friends


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice and it should be even better tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice and it should be even better tomorrow.



Once the GPU WUs are validating at the same rate that they're being crunched, I'll be doing probably 40k+ higher PPD (BOINC).  Add in the i7-920 and perhaps another GTX470 and things are looking even better


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Thing is how much damage are we doing to the gpu's running these things for days on end 24/7?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Thing is how much damage are we doing to the gpu's running these things for days on end 24/7?



I've already folded on them 24/7, so I'm not too worried.  It sure does heat up the room though 

I've only had one GPU die in the last five years, and that was an ancient ATI PCI card


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> how much damage are we doing to the gpu's running these things for days on end 24/7?



Very little if you're temps are reasonable. If anything, constant heating and cooling of a GPU would be most likely to physically damage it since metals expand and contract with temperature. The only part that might fail prematurely (also due to heat,) would be any electrolytic caps on the GPU, but even those are made pretty damn well in this day and age.

The only damage will be the extra kilowatt/hours on your electricity bill.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

4,551,798
OMG! This is the single best day I've ever seen the Team do unless there was a serious WCG issue the previous day.  And I only see things getting better over the next few days!    






Kitty


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

Great day team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe them GPU WU's?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe them GPU WU's?



Yea I noticed a sudden surge of GPU compatible work going through my machine last night. And as it happens my crunching server has a 5850HD, so there was a fare number of GPU-Cores to go around.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

5,581,637
Up *another* million points from yesterday!      




Look at all of the teams that we've surged past in PPD! 

A confused cat (reflecting my astonishment at our success):


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 13, 2012)

It would have been up even more If I didn't lose the points I did today. Tomorrow will be even better though.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 13, 2012)

I won't be crunching for the most of the weekend, because I don't leave the PC running unattendantly for more than an hour or so and I will be away, so...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It would have been up even more If I didn't lose the points I did today. Tomorrow will be even better though.



Once we're all up to speed I think maybe we can even do six million.  Which would be a phenomenal 100%+ improvement from where we were


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 13, 2012)

6 mill should be easy come tomorrow. I should have me 11 to 13 pages of gpu pendings built back up LOL. My result status are up to 83 pages. LOL


----------



## gopal (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW 5 millions you guys are crazy let me see the Have you got pie thread to see who is responsible for this


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

gopal said:


> WOW 5 millions you guys are crazy let me see the Have you got pie thread to see who is responsible for this



Everyone is responsible 
WCG has recently released a program that will run on video cards (GPUs) as well as CPUs, which has enabled many of our users to double their output or more


----------



## da_vid (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm really surprised 20k already today with 1 cpu and gpu 2 adding dual core and 5670 later today and trying to reconfigure my room to hide my other rigs from my wife  A6 3650 coming maybe tomorrow or monday


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

da_vid said:


> I'm really surprised 20k already today with 1 cpu and gpu 2 adding dual core and 5670 later today and trying to reconfigure my room to hide my other rigs from my wife  A6 3650 coming maybe tomorrow or monday



That's great, I'm sure that Stanley would really appreciate it.  Perhaps you'll even be able to pull 30k PPD with all that


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2012)

da_vid said:


> I'm really surprised 20k already today with 1 cpu and gpu 2 adding dual core and 5670 later today and trying to reconfigure my room to hide my other rigs from my wife  A6 3650 coming maybe tomorrow or monday


Awesome man. Keep up the great work and thanks for keeping Stan in our memories. Here's to Stan!!!!!!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 5,581,637
> Up *another* million points from yesterday!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121012/teams.png
> Look at all of the teams that we've surged past in PPD!
> ...



sweet


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

da_vid said:


> I'm really surprised 20k already today with 1 cpu and gpu 2 adding dual core and 5670 later today and trying to reconfigure my room to hide my other rigs from my wife  A6 3650 coming maybe tomorrow or monday



Your doing great man. Keep up the great work,


----------



## da_vid (Oct 14, 2012)

installing window on another rig,will crunch soon   but need a hdd for my A6 the one i have killing me with all kind of error message


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

da_vid said:


> installing window on another rig,will crunch soon   but need a hdd for my A6 the one i have killing me with all kind of error message



Glad to hear you have another rig going 

Post in the Crunchers Helping Crunchers thread, perhaps someone can get one sent your way.  I only have one (and it's getting used in the system I'm building this week) or I'd help you out


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 4,551,798
> OMG! This is the single best day I've ever seen the Team do unless there was a serious WCG issue the previous day.  And I only see things getting better over the next few days!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121011/teams.png
> 
> ...




sooo cute kitty


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

5,357,960
Down a little bit from yesterday, but still an amazing improvement from where we were!     

Our neighbors:






D'awww:


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 14, 2012)

Great numbers team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2012)

These GPU WU's are really helping out.  Lovin' it!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 14, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> These GPU WU's are really helping out.  Lovin' it!



Oh yeah, I just saw the free-dc stats, and I jumping from 8k to 11k...

That is AMAZING. Got my 5th star now xD

And in score, we see TPU jumped alot, we have alot people using GPU


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

5,570,075
Up a bit from yesterday, and with F150's return and Norton's new rig we should be close to six million soon!    







Another adorable cat:


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm only running the one rig for now, don't count on me for to much help.  I wonder how long these gpu's are going to run for?  5.5 million is just awesome, keep up the great work every body!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

They are here for atleast 6 months.  Unless there is a lot of issues with them.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I'm only running the one rig for now, don't count on me for to much help.  I wonder how long these gpu's are going to run for?  5.5 million is just awesome, keep up the great work every body!


Do realize that the single SR-2 rig you have going now will do nearly as much as everything you had going before.   You should get close to 20k/GPU (or maybe even more), and then then the 10k+ from the CPUs 
Or nearly half a million WCG PPD 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> They are here for atleast 6 months.  Unless there is a lot of issues with them.



Where'd you hear this?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

There were about 700 days until the Hcc project would be complete. They didn't expect as many of the gpu crunchers that there are. Now they are saying at this rate and if it continues the project could finish in as little as 6 months. This all could be hearsay but is sounds legit to me. And it came from WCG site.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> There were about 700 days until the Hcc project would be complete. They didn't expect as many of the gpu crunchers that there are. Now they are saying at this rate and if it continues the project could finish in as little as 6 months. This all could be hearsay but is sounds legit to me. And it came from WCG site.



Interesting....3 years to 6 months is a phenomenal speed-up.

Do you have a link?  I'd like to read more 

It would really be a shame if there aren't any more GPU projects...but then I guess I'd get to go back to 70k+ PPD in FAH instead of .7k


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think each 580 will do 20K, they're at default clocks and doing roughly 20 an hour each at an average of 31 boinc points.  So it'll be around 15k a piece.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I don't think each 580 will do 20K, they're at default clocks and doing roughly 20 an hour each at an average of 31 boinc points.  So it'll be around 15k a piece.



Ahh, alright.  I'm getting just under 20 an hour done on my GTX470, and I assumed that the GTX580 would have a noticeable boost vs the GTX470.  That should still be a nice 55-60k PPD combined from everything, however


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I don't think each 580 will do 20K, they're at default clocks and doing roughly 20 an hour each at an average of 31 boinc points.  So it'll be around 15k a piece.



Good chance you'll break through 60-65k with the whole rig!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Interesting....3 years to 6 months is a phenomenal speed-up.
> 
> Do you have a link?  I'd like to read more
> 
> It would really be a shame if there aren't any more GPU projects...but then I guess I'd get to go back to 70k+ PPD in FAH instead of .7k



I'll check and see if I can find it in a min. I think they may branch this off to other projects too.


----------



## hat (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe I need to put that GTX260 in the 1090t machine?


----------



## gopal (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 5,570,075Up a bit from yesterday, and with F150's return and Norton's new rig we should be close to six million soon!



Another Good News, I will continue to Crunch for TPU when i get my new Rig this new Year because these GPU Project are Sweet.
I will get my new Rig this New Year.

I wonder what will i get with i5 2500K and GTX 660.
lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2012)

Great work everyone.  Loving these damn GPU WU's.  Wish I had more cards to crunch on!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!! 5.5 million! awesome numbers everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

hat said:


> Maybe I need to put that GTX260 in the 1090t machine?


Yes 
Even the older cards are still rocking 


gopal said:


> Another Good News, I will continue to Crunch for TPU when i get my new Rig this new Year because these GPU Project are Sweet.
> I will get my new Rig this New Year.
> 
> I wonder what will i get with i5 2500K and GTX 660.
> lol



We would love to have you back! 

I'd say you should get close to 20k PPD with that setup


----------



## gopal (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> We would love to have you back!
> I'd say you should get close to 20k PPD with that setup


hmm, good enough for me, i will causally Crunch on my P4 when i am not doing anything.
Will get some PPD tomorrow lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

6,162,483
There's that six million we were talking about!     

Our best single day ever I believe! 






OMG!  Penguins!


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2012)

Great job Team 

Look at where our # of results returned has gone up to:





*Over 500%* --


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice, nice and NICE!

Damn, I would like to have a second HD6950 to make more xD, but I guess it doesn't worth doing a crossfire, as Price going down xD

I'll try to make my M7820 working fine, that would make a second card xD


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great job Team
> 
> Look at where our # of results returned has gone up to:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121015/TPU ppd 101512.jpg
> ...



It's pretty amazing.  My ratio is even better; I'm doing about 1,000 a day now vs ~100 a day before.  When I can pull a WU every minute and a half or so, I get quite a lot of them done 

How many WUs/day are you doing?


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's pretty amazing.  My ratio is even better; I'm doing about 1,000 a day now vs ~100 a day before.  When I can pull a WU every minute and a half or so, I get quite a lot of them done
> 
> How many WUs/day are you doing?



1,500 today (1,200 yesterday) 

400-500 per day before these started up.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 16, 2012)

1000-1100


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> 1,500 today (1,200 yesterday)
> 
> 400-500 per day before these started up.



Four or five hundred a day? 
How are you doing that many?  Yes, I realize you have a lot of cores/threads going...but still...not five times as many as I do


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Four or five hundred a day?
> How are you doing that many?  Yes, I realize you have a lot of cores/threads going...but still...not five times as many as I do



These are my results from the past couple of weeks:


----------



## gopal (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW, you guys are really kicking ass, i just uploaded an WU and may get 200 from it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> WOW, you guys are really kicking ass, i just uploaded an WU and may get 200 from it.



It's great to have you back! 

Any idea when you'll be building the new i5 system?


----------



## gopal (Oct 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's great to have you back!
> 
> Any idea when you'll be building the new i5 system?



I already said next year, it would have been in November but thanks to some financial problem i can't get it before the new year.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

5,880,531

Great day Team!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

Great job today team


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

A belated "Awww" picture:





Things were a bit wacky (non-cropped screenshot, short message) because I was at an event and posting from my phone--back to normal tomorrow


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

What are those?
Pigs?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes Gopal, those are pigs. Are there no pigs in your locale?


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

very rare if you see an pig in my area.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 17, 2012)

Chickens and cows (the latter not for meat, I know) mainly, right?


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

There are a lot of Crows and Cats.

However, i don't EAT MEAT!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 17, 2012)

Okay. Tempeh and tofu are good as well. And Falafel (made of chickpeas) tastes great too.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

gopal said:


> There are a lot of Crows and Cats.
> 
> However, i don't EAT MEAT!



I noticed you included cats in that statement. Do people eat cats where your from? We don't, they are considered part of the family by some here.


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

Nope None Eats Cats, but there are a lot of Cats here, and one just done this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on my Keyboard(changed that) I HATE CATS


----------



## Daimus (Oct 17, 2012)

gopal said:


> I HATE CATS



You do not like cats? You just do not know how to cook them.


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

Daimus said:


> You do not like cats? You just do not know how to cook them.


............


gopal said:


> i don't EAT MEAT!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2012)

Daimus said:


> You do not like cats? You just do not know how to cook them.



I never knew that cat was a Russian delicacy 


Anyways, on top the Numbers:
____________________________________________________________________________

5,909,853
Amazing day, so close to six million again!    





The amazing thing is, these GPU WUs have basically doubled our PPD!  

A baby llama!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice numbers team


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2012)

Our Team made the WCG Top 10 today too! 


We all get a Kiwi slice of the *BIG* Pie!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Our Team made the WCG Top 10 today too!
> 
> 
> We all get a Kiwi slice of the BIG Pie!



We're doing a wicked job today.  Just look at our team page on Free-DC..more overtakes than I would have thought possible a month ago:




And we're posed to overtake another team in three months, versus the years that were listed earlier


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> We're doing a wicked job today.  Just look at our team page on Free-DC..more overtakes than I would have thought possible a month ago:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121017/overtakes.png
> And we're posed to overtake another team in three months, versus the years that were listed earlier



Good job team!


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> We're doing a wicked job today.  Just look at our team page on Free-DC..more overtakes than I would have thought possible a month ago:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121017/overtakes.png
> And we're posed to overtake another team in three months, versus the years that were listed earlier



SETI.Germany is a much larger team than we are.... we'll need to sneak up on them otherwise they'll zip away again


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> SETI.Germany is a much larger team than we are.... we'll need to sneak up on them otherwise they'll zip away again



Well, I'm going to contribute what I can to that cause--namely, another 15k PPD starting tomorrow


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2012)

Them Czech are some bad Mofo's. We will pass them when I am about 103 yrs old.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

6,115,164
Very solidly over six million again!      






In honor of my school, wolves 





The most amazing thing?  We were *number eight in the world by points today*


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2012)

Great numbers Team! 

We got the big cement Pie too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2012)

Great effin' job


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2012)

Superb job guys.


----------



## gopal (Oct 19, 2012)

don't know that why other teams are not getting sky rocking points cause the GPU WUs doubled our Points, but others are not getting much improvement.


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2012)

Not sure what kind of people make up the other teams. This here is team TPU, so as a site full of crazy hardware enthusiasts, everyone's packing a high power video card.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2012)

Some of us are also into folding too, which requires some good video power.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

hat said:


> Not sure what kind of people make up the other teams. This here is team TPU, so as a site full of crazy hardware enthusiasts, everyone's packing a high power video card.



Or four of them


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm Sorry guys.  My output has been dropping off over the past few months.  I was just notified today that my job (I was cut down to part time in july.....)  has now been totaly eliminated. So much for giving 16 years of my life to a company that only looks at the bottom line.   (Can you say "Outsourced")   (in a Fred Rogers voice)  "I knew you could"

  Am I allowed to say " those bastards" on this forum ?   

   Oh well, It's not "good bye"  .....  but I won't be crunching for the team again until I find a new job.  

  Oh, and I will have to drop my internet access for now, I just can't afford the cost of dsl anymore.  

  I hope things get better...
Zach


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Zachary. I hope things get better soon and you find a job quickly.


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sorry to hear this Zachary. I hope things get better soon and you find a job quickly.



Same here bud. Don't give up hope...


----------



## KieX (Oct 20, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> I'm Sorry guys.  My output has been dropping off over the past few months.  I was just notified today that my job (I was cut down to part time in july.....)  has now been totaly eliminated. So much for giving 16 years of my life to a company that only looks at the bottom line.   (Can you say "Outsourced")   (in a Fred Rogers voice)  "I knew you could"
> 
> Am I allowed to say " those bastards" on this forum ?
> 
> ...



For a second I thought we were working for same company! We probably aren't but it's the same thing my company is doing and why I'm losing my job in a fortnight.

Do what you got to do, you've already contributed greatly to this team when you could. Take care of yourself now so you can come back crunching and kicking in the future. Tough times but be positive, for the times are changing.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> I'm Sorry guys.  My output has been dropping off over the past few months.  I was just notified today that my job (I was cut down to part time in july.....)  has now been totaly eliminated. So much for giving 16 years of my life to a company that only looks at the bottom line.   (Can you say "Outsourced")   (in a Fred Rogers voice)  "I knew you could"
> 
> Am I allowed to say " those bastards" on this forum ?
> 
> ...


Life just isn't fair  
I would like to dedicate tonight's *killer number* to Zach in recognition of his hard luck 
6,316,664
It's on a somber note that we celebrate this incredible result   

The other teams:





Let's have this cat to cheer us up


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice score 

Team 2ch is just way to big xD but anyway we have the 8th rank so nice


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

6,280,381
Another amazing day!  Six million really seems to be the new norm here--now let's see if we can push 6.5 million consistently!     




And, most importantly, I want us to beat Rochester Institute of Technology 

A black lab puppy


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 21, 2012)

Great job 

More GPU!!!!! I'll try to make my bro's computer crunch, on his GPU, HD5670, that should do the trick


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

6,441,155
Another rockin' boost from yesterday!  Nearly six and a half million *on a weekend!*   

When Norton dumps his remote rigs tomorrow, maybe we can hit 6.5 million  






A baby seal


----------



## KieX (Oct 22, 2012)

I recon TPU can do 7Million 

We're in the top 10 daily producers.. might be a good time to run some recruiting round the forum.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> A baby seal


*Quick, where's my club?*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

KieX said:


> I recon TPU can do 7Million
> 
> We're in the top 10 daily producers.. might be a good time to run some recruiting round the forum.


Absolutely so.  I'd say I'm good for another 100-150k WCG PPD by the end of the year--let's do this! 

Perhaps we can talk to W1zzard about a mass announcement?


BUCK NASTY said:


> *Quick, where's my club?*



I buy you a beer, and then you do *this???* :shadedshu


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I buy you a beer, and then you do *this???* :shadedshu



Sorry, I'm a product of my environment(and a sarcastic bastard as well).


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

KieX said:


> I recon TPU can do 7Million
> 
> We're in the top 10 daily producers.. might be a good time to run some recruiting round the forum.



Great idea  Got some ideas in the pipeline already.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 22, 2012)

Once it cools down outside I will be back, my room is over 80f+ and my comp is just idling its 68 outside.

Also trying to figure how much ppd a Intel E5-2650(maybe 2,600 per core?) can produce and a AMD Opteron 6272.(maybe 2,000 per core?)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

7,179,489
OMG!  We were shooting for six and a half million, and now we blast through that, and even pass seven million!  Incredible job my friends!      





Number 9 in the big pie!  


A bunny


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 7,179,489
> OMG!  We were shooting for six and a half million, and now we blast through that, and even pass seven million!  Incredible job my friends!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121022/teams.png
> ...



HOLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!

GOOD JOB TEAM.


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2012)

Woot!!! 

Great numbers Team!!!


----------



## Sadasius (Oct 23, 2012)

There we go...That's more like it! 

We kicked 6.5 in the


----------



## gopal (Oct 23, 2012)

Little more to get Team China down to knees.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

gopal said:


> Little more to get Team China down to knees.



China is admittedly an enormously populous country, but I think we can make it.  Maybe not immediately, but soon


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2012)

6,885,390
Great job fellow teammates--another day solidly above 6.5 million!    






Look at the mustache on that cat


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 24, 2012)

Great numbers guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

If you thought that yesterday was good.....
7,717,237
I am in shock!  Awe!  You guys are amazing group to crunch with--it is phenomenal to see this much of a boost this fast!     




#9 in the big pie too! 





Won't you look at that--fourteen teams in our overtake list!  We're making incredible headway against *the Czech Republic* and I even see the Rochester Institute of Technology on that list!

Let's drink to our success!


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2012)

Great numbers Team! 

I'm pretty sure that broke our daily record too!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great numbers Team!
> 
> I'm pretty sure that broke our daily record too!!!



I do believe so!  


I really can't imagine how we could have done more than this, given that the GPU WUs have given such an enormous boost this past ten days.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

great job


----------



## Sadasius (Oct 25, 2012)

Woohoo!!! 


Now we are heading into some serious numbers here. 

_*See's cost of 4 7970's and faints, wallet dies of heart attack*_


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

7,782,197
Wicked job guys!    A new high!  





Again, #9 in the big pie! 

Sooo cute!


----------



## Sadasius (Oct 26, 2012)

O.O NICE!!!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 26, 2012)

That's an awesome score


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2012)

7,350,587
Another great day--very well done guys!       





A puppy


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2012)

Great numbers Team!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2012)

6,897,961
Great numbers for a weekend!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2012)

7,280,505
Another great over seven-million day!     





Another day in the top-10! 

A baby Siberian Husky!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 29, 2012)

Crazy to see big numbers 

Nice work!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2012)

6,960,868
Sooo close to seven million again!      




Another good day in the big pie! 


An owl wearing a hat


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2012)

Hurricane Sandy's fault :shadedshu

My last update likely would have put us over 7mil. if I didn't lose power 3 hrs before WCG closed out for the day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2012)

Anybody that's in an area affected by Hurricane Sandy, please stay safe!  Wish you'll the best.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hurricane Sandy's fault :shadedshu
> 
> My last update likely would have put us over 7mil. if I didn't lose power 3 hrs before WCG closed out for the day


It's all cool, we'll be back in no time! 


Chicken Patty said:


> Anybody that's in an area affected by Hurricane Sandy, please stay safe!  Wish you'll the best.



How have things been down in Florida?

Seven million really is an amazing accomplishment


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2012)

Busy man, you have no idea!  But weather is lovely. 

And yes, super impressed with the job we've been doing.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

7,032,079
Hurricane or not, we're still doing a massive 7mil+ PPD (with KieX doing a full 10%! )






Another cute rat


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

8,004,864
Oh yes!  Oh yes!  Oh yes!  Eight million points in a single day!  You guys are phenomenal!     


Once the competition is _actually_ under-way, I could imagine us doing 9 million a day easy!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet numbers there guys


----------



## gopal (Nov 1, 2012)

Great


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 1, 2012)

Now, let's get to 9 mill, we need more crunching machine!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Now, let's get to 9 mill, we need more crunching machine!!!!!!



We're over 4.5 million (600k+ BOINC points) right now with FreeDC's 1st update!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

We are rolling now and we also have 2 more new teammates today.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 1, 2012)

Phenomenal!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm really excited for what today holds.  Half of the way through the day and already halfway to nine million.  Maybe we can even hit ten million soon!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm really excited for what today holds.  Half of the way through the day and already halfway to nine million.  Maybe we can even hit ten million soon!



that would be so cool man if we do


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm really excited for what today holds.  Half of the way through the day and already halfway to nine million.  Maybe we can even hit ten million soon!



Really interested to see where we land on the HCC Challenge rankings tonight too! 

Crunch on Team!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm all-in at this point


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

And you da man.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I'm all-in at this point



Wow! 3x 7970 crunching in one machine will produce amazing numbers!  How hot do they get? 
*
EDIT: Just wondering how much it's heating up your loop?*


----------



## HammerON (Nov 1, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow! 3x 7970 crunching in one machine will produce amazing numbers!  How hot do they get?
> *
> EDIT: Just wondering how much it's heating up your loop?*



Thanks T_ski for helping out
What is your power draw with your rig crunching???


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow! 3x 7970 crunching in one machine will produce amazing numbers!  How hot do they get?
> *
> EDIT: Just wondering how much it's heating up your loop?*



Load temps on each of the cards are about 40C, and the CPU cores are 45-50C.  Water temp (Pump -> CPU block -> GPU blocks in parallel -> 480mm rad -> Res & *temp* -> 120mm rad -> pump) was hanging around 29C.  Previously, they were about 24C.



HammerON said:


> Thanks T_ski for helping out
> What is your power draw with your rig crunching???



IDK at this point, as I don't have a meter on it.


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

FreeDC update is in- we're at over 1 million points (7 mil WCG points) right now 

Going to be a record day for the Team


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Load temps on each of the cards are about 40C, and the CPU cores are 45-50C.  Water temp (Pump -> CPU block -> GPU blocks in parallel -> 480mm rad -> Res & *temp* -> 120mm rad -> pump) was hanging around 29C.  Previously, they were about 24C.



Nice!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> FreeDC update is in- we're at over 1 million points (7 mil WCG points) right now
> 
> Going to be a record day for the Team



OMG! 

That's phenomenal.  We still have four hours to go, so I think that nine million is entirely possible for the day!  The future is bright!


----------



## ZakkWylde (Nov 1, 2012)

Left my rig going from about 9am eastern time and is still going, glad I can help set a new record


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> FreeDC update is in- we're at over 1 million points (7 mil WCG points) right now
> 
> Going to be a record day for the Team



My BOINC Manager still needs to upload quite a big load of ATI_HCC1 WUs. Expect MOAR POINTS to come! 

Edit: 43 of them.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> My BOINC Manager still needs to upload quite a big load of ATI_HCC1 WUs. Expect MOAR POINTS to come!
> 
> Edit: 43 of them.



Amazing! I don't seem to have a "Thanks" button anymore O.O Must've given too many! haha 

EDIT: Thanks button came back


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2012)

According to the DC stats page about me, I must have uploaded quite a few of them already last night (CET) because the most recent pillar in the bar chart is much higher than usual (I only do regular amounts of WUs on the CPU, the GPU is only helping if I feel like boosting the WCG work a bit, like during team challenges).

Go HD 6670! 

Great cruncher for the price, 3-6 mins (usually 4) per WU and the card is costing like 70 euro new (My GDDR3 version at least). It does not need a PEG power connector and still crnches at almost the speed of a GTX460 (according to folks crunching on the latter).


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> According to the DC stats page about me, I must have uploaded quite a few of them already last night (CET) because the most recent pillar in the bar chart is much higher than usual (I only do regular amounts of WUs on the CPU, the GPU is only helping if I feel like boosting the WCG work a bit, like during team challenges).
> 
> Go HD 6670!
> 
> Great cruncher for the price, 3-6 mins (usually 4) per WU and the card is costing like 70 euro new (My GDDR3 version at least). It does not need a PEG power connector and still crnches at almost the speed of a GTX460 (according to folks crunching on the latter).



Yeah. I think my 560 crunches slower D:

Wish NVIDIA did better on WCG...

EDIT: My 560 crunches at 6 mins or so each.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2012)

nVidia does way better on F@H units though...


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> nVidia does way better on F@H units though...



Right.. But F@H is one project, while WCG has a variety


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Right.. But F@H is one project, while WCG has a variety



Actually, ATM WCG only has one GPU project


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Actually, ATM WCG only has one GPU project



RIGHT. I'll put my GPU on F@H after they "might" go away.

EDIT: Keep forgetting that there's only one GPU project - thanks


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2012)

NVM, damn you ninja edits!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> NVM, damn you ninja edits!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

9,703,291
Jaw-droppingly good numbers!  This is by far a new team record, blasting through our 8 million point record yesterday by a full 21%!     





#7 in the Big Pie too! 


We're also #1 by an enormous margin in our HCC competition!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

Amazing numbers - just like everything else today!!!!!

Well done team!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 2, 2012)

It's gonna be a close one! I think I'll leave the servers running F@H for the time being. Awesome teamwork guy's


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It's gonna be a close one! I think I'll leave the servers running F@H for the time being. Awesome teamwork guy's



Yes, I do believe that we would have to screw up majorly to lose this competition at this point 

The FAH team is doing an amazing job today too!


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2012)

Great numbers today Team! 

We need to keep the pressure on for the Challenge- we still have 6 days to go and we set the benchmark- that alone won't win the challenge.

Awesome first day though!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

Well job team. Also some other teams may crank it up.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great numbers today Team!
> 
> We need to keep the pressure on for the Challenge- we still have 6 days to go and we set the benchmark- that alone won't win the challenge.
> 
> Awesome first day though!!!


Oh, we'll keep the pressure on.  I don't see that as an issue.  We have a lot of dedicated members and a ton of enthusiast-class hardware chomping at the bit 

But yes indeed, a far better day than I had ever hoped for!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well job team. Also some other teams may crank it up.



True, they might just go to HCC only.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 2, 2012)

Holy Cow! 

Awesome numbers!!!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 2, 2012)

I told ya guys, we could hit the 9 mill xD


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm trying to gather a few friends to help out, hopefully they are members of this site lol.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> I'm trying to gather a few friends to help out, hopefully they are members of this site lol.



They could always join!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I told ya guys, we could hit the 9 mill xD



And you were right.  Ten million should be easy--but the real challenge is--can we hit 11 million?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2012)

Superb job on the 9 million guys.  You guys just ROCK


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Superb job on the 9 million guys.  You guys just ROCK



It was your decision to enroll us in this contest that really provided the boost


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> And you were right.  Ten million should be easy--but the real challenge is--can we hit 11 million?




Well, for sure, we are going to kick out the 10 mill.

If for 11 mills, we should all put our rig for one day at 100% xD



I think we can do it.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 2, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Well, for sure, we are going to kick out the 10 mill.
> 
> If for 11 mills, we should all put our rig for one day at 100% xD
> 
> ...



Mine has been going almost every hour since we started and i plan to leave it on day after day hehe


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Well, for sure, we are going to kick out the 10 mill.
> 
> If for 11 mills, we should all put our rig for one day at 100% xD
> 
> ...



My rigs go to 100% as soon as I get Windows installed 

Never a minute idle (except my laptop when it's on battery)....I can't stand seeing goo HW go to waste


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

Mine has been running 24/7 since I started crunching and when rigs get added they never shut down unless they get upgraded to new rigs or something.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> My rigs go to 100% as soon as I get Windows installed
> 
> Never a minute idle (except my laptop when it's on battery)....I can't stand seeing goo HW go to waste



running battery on mine if so!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

The latest update says I'm over 150K.  Is there a way to tell how much is from which rig?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 2, 2012)

t_ski said:


> The latest update says I'm over 150K.  Is there a way to tell how much is from which rig?



Yes - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=825847


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

yeah t, if you log into your account on wcg site, go under profile and there is a check box for showing host. Check it. The go back onto freedc and click your name on the stats list. You will see your rigs listed under the daily bar graph thingy.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

OK, that says my main rig is over 148K for the day


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

damn thats even better then I expected. That thing just may break 200k once it's fully spooled up in the next few days.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

t_ski said:


> OK, that says my main rig is over 148K for the day



This is just from the GPUs, right?  If so--that's particularly amazing--still several hours left to go in the WCG day and you've already done 1 mil WCG points 

I think in the coming days you could hit 200k easy :eek


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

Or if I try to load 4 WUs per card 

Yep, all GPU from this rig.  Makes me wish I could put another 7970 in it to take advantage of the other three threads from the CPU.


----------



## m&m's (Nov 2, 2012)

Are you also using your CPU (your 12 core)? or just GPUs (with 3 core)?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

With these gpu wu's it uses 1 processor core + the gpu core per wu'


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 2, 2012)

m&m's said:


> Are you also using your CPU? or just GPUs?



The small contribution that the CPU does is negligible, remember that each GPU WU needs one "core" so 3 GPU running 3 WU each takes 9 "cores"

Edit: As Mad said


----------



## KieX (Nov 2, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Or if I try to load 4 WUs per card
> 
> Yep, all GPU from this rig.  Makes me wish I could put another 7970 in it to take advantage of the other three threads from the CPU.



Definitely go for the 4WU x 3 cards = 12 threads  What a beauty!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

KieX said:


> Definitely go for the 4WU x 3 cards = 12 threads  What a beauty!



Should put him solidly at the 200k PPD mark


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

10,787,717
Up _*another*_ million points from yesterday!      






#7 in the big pie! 

Still #1 in the HCC competition by a huge margin!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 3, 2012)

We are firmly kicking some serious ass right now


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> We are firmly kicking some serious ass right now



Agreed!  Let's keep it going 

Great job Team!!!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 3, 2012)

I knew TPU would do some high score. and we see how people are involved 

Now, it's time to reach 11 mill


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome! 207K yesterday from all three rigs, and 196K was from the main PC.  AND it's running more WUs stable since I disabled Crossfire.


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Awesome! 207K yesterday from all three rigs, and 196K was from the main PC.  AND it's running more WUs stable since I disabled Crossfire.



Your rig is currently #7 in the world in credit per day stats! 






http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0

You will be in the Top 5 easy within a few days


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Awesome! 207K yesterday from all three rigs, and 196K was from the main PC.  AND it's running more WUs stable since I disabled Crossfire.



In addition to your CFX beast, what else do you have running?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> Your rig is currently #7 in the world in credit per day stats!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121103/tski no7.jpg
> 
> ...



In the world?  Padon my language, but HOLY CRAP!!! 



[Ion] said:


> In addition to your CFX beast, what else do you have running?



My kids' rig is a 3570K with a GTX 280 in it, and my Windows Home Server is a Phenom II X4 910.


----------



## Bow (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

Today is going to be terrible for me   I've had so much down time fiddling with everything and try to make it better, but it all just ended up being a gigantic headache.   sorry guys


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Your rig is currently #7 in the world in credit per day stats!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121103/tski no7.jpg
> 
> ...



Holy shit! 

T_ski, this is amazing!  This should be reason enough to keep it crunching!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

10,488,107
Another _phenomenal_ ten-million+ day!       





*#7* in the big pie tonight! 


Still #1 by an ever-widening margin!


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2012)

Update- t_ski's rig is in the Top 5 as of Today!!!  
*apparently reaching that spot in a couple of days was a conservative estimate 


http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0


Great work Today Team!!! 

Another Bonus- we just squeaked by SETI.Germany tonight for 22nd place in the WCG Team rankings!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Update- t_ski's rig is in the Top 5 as of Today!!!
> *apparently reaching that spot in a couple of days was a conservative estimate
> 
> 
> ...



His rig is #5 by points/day in the world, and he's already ~120 in the world by RAC.  I'd say once his RAC has time to catch up with PPD, he could be top-50 easy!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> His rig is #5 by points/day in the world, and he's already ~120 in the world by RAC.  I'd say once his RAC has time to catch up with PPD, he could be top-50 easy!



Can you explain what RAC means?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Can you explain what RAC means?



Recent Average Credit.  The formula for calculating it is unimportant, but basically it's a rolling average of the points a computer or user is doing.   The more points you do each day, the higher it is.  Basically, if you do no points for a week, RAC drops by 50% (part of the way it's calculated)...it's an exponential decay gradually to zero.  Because it isn't based on just one day of work, it does take some time to get up to speed (hence why we see that t_ski is doing ~200k PPD but his RAC is ~45k)


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 5, 2012)

I will Be up and running again soon, Reloaded the pc with windows 7 so i could try and run more than 1 GPU work unit, I am in london till tomorrow  but have the pc with me and have got things stable and running 2 GPU work units.

When i get home tomorrow it will be full speed ahead.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

11,851,158
Wow--nearly twelve million!  Without a doubt, our best day ever!  *Incredible job everyone!*     






#7 in the world today!  

Still another incredible #1


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2012)

*our best day ever.... So far!*

Great job Team!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> *our best day ever.... So far!*
> 
> Great job Team!



On a weekend, no less. Great job all you crunching freaks!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> On a weekend, no less. Great job all you crunching freaks!!!!!



I think we can hit twelve million some time this week


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I think we can hit twelve million some time this week



Yep, going to enable more GPU WU's on n3rdf1ght3r's 6950 tomorrow if it works out!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 5, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Yep, going to enable more GPU WU's on n3rdf1ght3r's 6950 tomorrow if it works out!



I cant figure out how to work boinc for the life of me -_-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> I cant figure out how to work boinc for the life of me -_-



Neither did I 3-4 days ago.  I asked practically everybody on the team how to do this and how to do that, PM's flying left and right, probably bothering the snot out of half of them (i kid, i kid), but I finally got it working,  Thanks again all


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Neither did I 3-4 days ago.  I asked practically everybody on the team how to do this and how to do that, PM's flying left and right, probably bothering the snot out of half of them (i kid, i kid), but I finally got it working,  Thanks again all



That's what we're here for!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Neither did I 3-4 days ago.  I asked practically everybody on the team how to do this and how to do that, PM's flying left and right, probably bothering the snot out of half of them (i kid, i kid), but I finally got it working,  Thanks again all



LOL I've just been getting Dude12564 to do it for me  Thanks DEON!!!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 5, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> LOL I've just been getting Dude12564 to do it for me  Thanks DEON!!!



No problem MARTIN!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 11,851,158
> Wow--nearly twelve million!  Without a doubt, our best day ever!  *Incredible job everyone!*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/teams.png
> ...



I must say, #7 worldwide...   That's something I never saw coming!   


TRULY PROUD OF ALL OF YOU!  GREAT EFFORT/DEDICATION TO DO THIS.  NOT ANY TEAM CAN DO THIS FOLKS.  KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


ALSO, IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS, FEEL FREE TO PM ME AT ANYTIME.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> I cant figure out how to work boinc for the life of me -_-


And that's why we're here 


Chicken Patty said:


> I must say, #7 worldwide...   That's something I never saw coming!
> 
> 
> TRULY PROUD OF ALL OF YOU!  GREAT EFFORT/DEDICATION TO DO THIS.  NOT ANY TEAM CAN DO THIS FOLKS.  KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.
> ...



Given that we were hanging at ~18-23 or so in the world by PPD, this is incredible.  Now if we can just find a way to sustain this amazing PPD even after the competition is over


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 5, 2012)

11,851,158



Great job everyone!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> And that's why we're here
> 
> 
> Given that we were hanging at ~18-23 or so in the world by PPD, this is incredible.  Now if we can just find a way to sustain this amazing PPD even after the competition is over



Hopefully peeps stick around?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 5, 2012)

wow, I know why we have some king of good HCC xD

we went from what 6 mills to nerly 12, almost double? xD


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hopefully peeps stick around?



Several people that I've talked with said that they will stick around, just at a more manageable (lower) output 

I think that this has done great things for our team-building


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2012)

That's definitely good news.  I Was speaking with Norton last night about a few things.  We might have another giveaway soon.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 5, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to see how many points a day i am making? I am a bit confused with all the numbers on my profile so i need some help lol.


----------



## NHKS (Nov 5, 2012)

^ if you want to see WCG points then goto "My Statistics History" under My Statistics after logging onto the WCG site.. 

on the other hand if you want to see BOINC credits/points you can use free-dc
here are your statistics from Free-DC 

for Milestones & Pie reports posted on TPU, the points you see are BOINC.. 
in general, WCG points = 7 x BOINC points..


----------



## gopal (Nov 5, 2012)

Sure enough, we will HIT 12m sometimes a week.

now i don't see the 2.9m place in the list. LOL


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hopefully peeps stick around?





[Ion] said:


> Several people that I've talked with said that they will stick around, just at a more manageable (lower) output



Yes sirs, I'm sticking around but likely at a more manageable (lower) output . I think t_ski said the same (or similar) thing 
Hopefully we can get all new members to stick with the team


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 5, 2012)

Im planning to keep one rig on for crunching and run my vent server off it as well just dont know if this will make it laggy. Its only a 3x core but it runs cool and only takes about 130 watts to run.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's definitely good news.  I Was speaking with Norton last night about a few things.  We might have another giveaway soon.


That would be sweet!  I'll see what upcoming competitions we could participate in 


gopal said:


> Sure enough, we will HIT 12m sometimes a week.
> 
> now i don't see the 2.9m place in the list. LOL


You could join us again 
Even with a Pentium 4 you're still doing something, and whatever you can do is awesome 


manofthem said:


> Yes sirs, I'm sticking around but likely at a more manageable (lower) output . I think t_ski said the same (or similar) thing
> Hopefully we can get all new members to stick with the team





catnipkiller said:


> Im planning to keep one rig on for crunching and run my vent server off it as well just dont know if this will make it laggy. Its only a 3x core but it runs cool and only takes about 130 watts to run.



We'd really appreciate it.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That would be sweet!  I'll see what upcoming competitions we could participate in



Lots of challenges happening during the month of December I see.

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/s...lterType=0&filterOpen=-1&pageNum=1&listType=1

EDIT: A few dedicated for HCC during December too.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Lots of challenges happening during the month of December I see.
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/s...lterType=0&filterOpen=-1&pageNum=1&listType=1
> 
> EDIT: A few dedicated for HCC during December too.



Yup, I was looking at that 

It's great to see that there are contests for every project--although, I think I'd personally prefer for us to only join one project worth of contests at once so we can throw everything at it 

I say we sign up for a HCC challenge or two while the GPU WUs are still plentiful


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yup, I was looking at that
> 
> It's great to see that there are contests for every project--although, I think I'd personally prefer for us to only join one project worth of contests at once so we can throw everything at it
> 
> I say we sign up for a HCC challenge or two while the GPU WUs are still plentiful



Haha - that's what I was thinking when I saw HCC...


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll stick around too, planning on adding least another 4 machines plus whatever i can get away with at work.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

om3n- said:


> I'll stick around too, planning on adding least another 4 machines plus whatever i can get away with at work.



Just remember that the WCG TOS says that you have to own the systems or have written permission to run on them.  While it's very tempting to do a massive install, just don't do anything that could get you in trouble 

Believe me, it's very hard--there hare literally hundreds of i7 systems here at my university that I'd love to get crunching.  I'd say I could probably get a million BOINC PPD out of them if only I was allowed to


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Just remember that the WCG TOS says that you have to own the systems or have written permission to run on them.  While it's very tempting to do a massive install, just don't do anything that could get you in trouble
> 
> Believe me, it's very hard--there hare literally hundreds of i7 systems here at my university that I'd love to get crunching.  I'd say I could probably get a million BOINC PPD out of them if only I was allowed to



Oh man, that would be sooooo awesome to get hundred of i7's crunching like woah!  Haha maybe just for the competition? Hehe


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Just remember that the WCG TOS says that you have to own the systems or have written permission to run on them.  While it's very tempting to do a massive install, just don't do anything that could get you in trouble
> 
> Believe me, it's very hard--there hare literally hundreds of i7 systems here at my university that I'd love to get crunching.  I'd say I could probably get a million BOINC PPD out of them if only I was allowed to



Its good to be a sysadmin. I could sign off on more if I needed but only one machine e in the end I don't have ownership of. Its a depreciated server.  Others I wouldn't for performance/maintenance reasons. I like to help but it only goes so far.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

12,974,353
Up *another* million points from yesterday!       

Will this trend never end? 






Our standing in the HCC competition continues to be stellar:


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

Great work Team!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 12,974,353
> Up *another* million points from yesterday!
> 
> Will this trend never end?
> ...



My goodness. Amazing work team - for the I don't even know what day this is, in a row!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

Almost 13 million?  Wihoo!!!  the ther day we were talking about hitting 10!


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

Just wish the points were easier to understand. Been looking over here, WCG and another stat site + BAM and there seems to be a massive difference on how they count points etc.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Just wish the points were easier to understand. Been looking over here, WCG and another stat site + BAM and there seems to be a massive difference on how they count points etc.



It's confusing.  Initially, WCG was it's own system--the program they used on client computers was written by UnitedDevices (UD).  Then, BOINC popped up, which offered a more intuitive and more powerful client, so they switched to BOINC.  In order to make the points systems converge, they had to introduce a scaling factor.  Consequently, the points reported by the WCG Website are exactly 7x higher than reported by Free-DC, BOINCStats, or the BOINC manager.

Confusing, I know, but BOINC is _so much better than UD_


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yup, I was looking at that
> 
> It's great to see that there are contests for every project--although, I think I'd personally prefer for us to only join one project worth of contests at once so we can throw everything at it
> 
> I say we sign up for a HCC challenge or two while the GPU WUs are still plentiful


Let's get done with the first one at least and i'll get us signed up for a few more  We are rolling now 


om3n- said:


> I'll stick around too, planning on adding least another 4 machines plus whatever i can get away with at work.



That's the spirit 



[Ion] said:


> 12,974,353
> Up *another* million points from yesterday!
> 
> Will this trend never end?
> ...




Do I see ourselves catching easynews?  Hmmm


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 6, 2012)

OMG, almost 13 mill, momomomomonster day!! and almost 40 mill over the 2nd team in the challenge. I must have to say, TPU is just unstoppable.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 6, 2012)

OMG.... 

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Do I see ourselves catching easynews?  Hmmm



We'll see.  If we can get the54thvoid to join in with his GPUs 24/7, that's probably another 1 mil WCG PPD.  So that would put us very close indeed


----------



## gopal (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't want 13m, cause 13 is not a good number we better kick to 14m.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

gopal said:


> I don't want 13m, cause 13 is not a good number we better kick to 14m.



14's not a good number in Chinese - let's go for 15 million!


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 6, 2012)

Running 2 rigs and cant even stay in the top 40
Keep up the good work team!


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> 14's not a good number in Chinese - let's go for 15 million!



OK for you 14 is 4.456_pi_ thru 4.775_pi_ 

*can't figure out the character shortcut for pi???


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Running 2 rigs and cant even stay in the top 40
> Keep up the good work team!



Clearly you need more systems (or new GPUs).

But don't feel too bad, I have six systems going 24/7 and can't stay in the top-10


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> OMG, almost 13 mill, momomomomonster day!! and almost 40 mill over the 2nd team in the challenge. I must have to say, TPU is just unstoppable.




Indeed 


[Ion] said:


> We'll see.  If we can get the54thvoid to join in with his GPUs 24/7, that's probably another 1 mil WCG PPD.  So that would put us very close indeed



That would be sweet.  Man I wish I could buy some GPU's at least for now.  Dammit man, can't wait till I am out of debt


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

13,473,029
*So* close to *13.5 million!*         







Still doing very well in the competition:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

inching closer to that 14 million mark


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> inching closer to that 14 million mark



No kidding!!!!! And I remember having a heck of a time making 2 million


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 7, 2012)

wuttt? We are just doing more and more... TPU can'T be stopped!


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 7, 2012)

It's mad what makes us do these things, Apart from the odd few times i have done things like seti and F@H on my old pc's, i have never realy let the pc run 24/7 but for some reason i am realy enjoying putting this new pc to good use and helping a good cause.

After the second part of the contest is over i will slow things down as this is my gaming pc and there are no other pc's in the house but, Next year i plan on building a system just to crunch a few numbers, Thinking low end I3 or I5 and a ATI HD7770.


----------



## NHKS (Nov 7, 2012)

Power cut duration in my city have increased in the last 2 days and the system had to be powered down.. personally I am a bit disappointed with the reduction in output:shadedshu..
but this will have virtually no impact on the team scores, as mine is relatively a fraction to what many of u guys make! also now that the54thvoid is in with his 7970s, my output wont be noticable at all 

however, a consolation is that quite a few of my WUs are pending validation and if they pass then I should compensate for reduced output.. hope that this situation will be under control soon..

btw... Congrats on the great score yesterday team!.. 15 mil looks a possiblity now, more than ever..


----------



## gopal (Nov 7, 2012)

@NHKS you are still doing more then me. LOL

YAAYY!!! I learnt HTML coding (basics).


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

NHKS said:


> Power cut duration in my city have increased in the last 2 days and the system had to be powered down.. personally I am a bit disappointed with the reduction in output:shadedshu..
> but this will have virtually no impact on the team scores, as mine is relatively a fraction to what many of u guys make! also now that the54thvoid is in with his 7970s, my output wont be noticable at all
> 
> however, a consolation is that quite a few of my WUs are pending validation and if they pass then I should compensate for reduced output.. hope that this situation will be under control soon..
> ...



Every point and every work unit completed is important- The key to unlocking a cure for cancer just may be one of those work units completed on your PC- you never know.

Thanks for your contribution!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> No kidding!!!!! And I remember having a heck of a time making 2 million


And it wasn't even long ago at all!!!


animal007uk said:


> It's mad what makes us do these things, Apart from the odd few times i have done things like seti and F@H on my old pc's, i have never realy let the pc run 24/7 but for some reason i am realy enjoying putting this new pc to good use and helping a good cause.
> 
> After the second part of the contest is over i will slow things down as this is my gaming pc and there are no other pc's in the house but, Next year i plan on building a system just to crunch a few numbers, Thinking low end I3 or I5 and a ATI HD7770.


Yes I thought running 100% load 24/7 was crazy at first.  Now if it's not running that I feel weird.   We are all infected with the same disease! 



Norton said:


> Every point and every work unit completed is important- The key to unlocking a cure for cancer just may be one of those work units completed on your PC- you never know.
> 
> Thanks for your contribution!


Indeed, very well said.  That one work unit might just be the one.  That's why I always say, any little bit helps.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Yup, we're up ~10 million PPD over the past month.  Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm truly amazed too!  This is nuts!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

With Free-DC's latest update, we're already at 11.1 million WCG points for the day!  





Tonight's update (6 hours) should be phenomenal!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

14 million?  I think sooooo.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> 14 million?  I think sooooo.



I think that's entirely within reason for the day! 
Our growth is phenomenal recently--it makes me proud to be a member of TPU's team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

Proud is an understatement!


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 7, 2012)

Time to boost my overclocks a bit more then i think haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

You'll need it.


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> With Free-DC's latest update, we're already at 11.1 million WCG points for the day!
> http://i.imgur.com/zFIwL.png
> Tonight's update (6 hours) should be phenomenal!





Chicken Patty said:


> 14 million?  I think sooooo.



I reported 2 days worth of work from my 3 remote rigs this am- that should add an extra 0.1 mil to our totals today.

and then there's Buck's kitchen sink too!!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> No kidding!!!!! And I remember having a heck of a time making 2 million



I've only been doing this for a week and have managed to rack up over 1.5 million.  The GPU WU's are nice!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> With Free-DC's latest update, we're already at 11.1 million WCG points for the day!
> http://i.imgur.com/zFIwL.png
> Tonight's update (6 hours) should be phenomenal!



Holy cow - that's amazing!


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I've only been doing this for a week and have managed to rack up over 1.5 million.  The GPU WU's are nice!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> I reported 2 days worth of work from my 3 remote rigs this am- that should add an extra 0.1 mil to our totals today.
> 
> *and then there's Buck's kitchen sink too!! *



Kitchen Sink prob will not show results until tomorrow, but I should be pushing 120K+ when everything comes up to speed.



Norton said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121107/Tyrone Biggums gpu789.jpg


Freakin' LOLZ!


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Kitchen Sink prob will not show results until tomorrow, but I should be pushing 120K+ when everything comes up to speed.



120k? a week or two ago that was nearly a lock for Cherry pie. Now it's a shot at Lemon.... maybe???

We're doing a great job Team!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I've only been doing this for a week and have managed to rack up over 1.5 million.  The GPU WU's are nice!


That they are.  You've done in a week what took some of us over a year 


Norton said:


> I reported 2 days worth of work from my 3 remote rigs this am- that should add an extra 0.1 mil to our totals today.
> 
> and then there's Buck's kitchen sink too!!


I wonder what GPUs that sink has.  Maybe a couple HD7970s 


Norton said:


> 120k? a week or two ago that was nearly a lock for Cherry pie. Now it's a shot at Lemon.... maybe???
> 
> We're doing a great job Team!!!


Yeah, that would have been a solid #1.  But now tih an incredible effort by manofthem and t_ski, it would barely be enough for #3


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 7, 2012)

Hmmm i just noticed something realy odd.

It's been taking between 2mins to 2min 30 seconds to  do a GPU work unit since i have been running 4 on my GPU, I decided to take a look at my boinc settings and noticed the (use at most) CPU time was set to 100%.

I changed that setting to 75% and now i am completing work a lot faster.






Just messed some more, Droped the setting to 50% and now work units are down to 1min 17 seconds roughly.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

Interesting indeed, good job.  I just gave it a shot too, but I don't think it did anything for me, still completing around the same time.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 7, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Interesting indeed, good job.  I just gave it a shot too, but I don't think it did anything for me, still completing around the same time.



Give it time as i wasen't realy monitoring it after i changed the setting.

I droped the setting down to 50% after i posted and now some units have completed in 1 min 3 seconds. It might not work for everyone and it won't show up instantly after the change.

All i can say atm is give it a try and see if it works for you. If not no harm done i guess as long as it don't slow things down for anyone.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Holy hell.  4 WUs at a time, still taking less than a minute each


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Holy hell.  4 WUs at a time, still taking less than a minute each



Its up and down but avg is around 1 min since setting cpu work time to 50%, Before i changed it, work units took 2 mins to 2 mins 30 secs.

GPU is at 1000mhz core and my core I5 2550k is at 4200MHz


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Its up and down but avg is around 1 min since setting cpu work time to 50%, (When i say the cpu time i do not mean the Multi cpu setting but the one below it.) as you can see from the pic
> 
> GPU is at 1000mhz core and my core I5 2550k is at 4200MHz



Going to retry


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Hmmm i just noticed something realy odd.
> 
> It's been taking between 2mins to 2min 30 seconds to  do a GPU work unit since i have been running 4 on my GPU, I decided to take a look at my boinc settings and noticed the (use at most) CPU time was set to 100%.
> 
> ...


You might be on to something here. Looks like I'm shaving 1 min off of the GPU WU's on my GTX460. Gonna run thru several more to make sure it's consistent.


----------



## KieX (Nov 7, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Its up and down but avg is around 1 min since setting cpu work time to 50%, Before i changed it, work units took 2 mins to 2 mins 30 secs.
> 
> GPU is at 1000mhz core and my core I5 2550k is at 4200MHz



Have you checked the actual elapsed time with a stopwatch? I remember reading somewhere about this, and it may be to do with the way BOINC captures the elapsed time not being real-world accurate if the CPU use setting is below 100%.

If it is working, then that's going to be an awesome boost. But the simple stop-watch test is probably worth doing. After all, it doesn't make sense that using less CPU power makes the task faster.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> Have you checked the actual elapsed time with a stopwatch? I remember reading somewhere about this, and it may be to do with the way BOINC captures the elapsed time not being real-world accurate if the CPU use setting is below 100%.
> 
> If it is working, then that's going to be an awesome boost. But the simple stop-watch test is probably worth doing. After all, it doesn't make sense that using less CPU power makes the task faster.



i will try a test now with a stop watch but even visualy its going a lot faster.

Its hard to tell because its all going so fast, but first try i got 1min 33 secs while boinc said 1min 3 seconds but thats still faster than 2 to 2 mins 30 seconds i was getting according to boinc.


----------



## KieX (Nov 8, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> i will try a test now with a stop watch but even visualy its going a lot faster.
> 
> Its hard to tell because its all going so fast, but first try i got 1min 33 secs while boinc said 1min 3 seconds but thats still faster than 2 to 2 mins 30 seconds i was getting according to boinc.



Cool. Keep us posted. 

Just tried it on mine and doesn't seem to work for me


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 8, 2012)

I will try the same test but with the cpu setting at 100% and see what time i get with the clock.

Will update this in a few mins.

Hmmm I can't measure it because boinc is now saying work units are taking between 1min 20 and 1min 40seconds. I guess i will just leave it at 50% on the cpu thing and see what the points say.

After some more testing and looking at things it does seem to make a diffrence, My work units do about 2% everytime it goes up when the cpu is set to 100%, When i then set the cpu to 75% the work units seem to do 3%. The problem is its so random at the same time lol. 

If it makes a diffrence overall or not its worth testing i supose.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2012)

I did drop it down a little before leaving the house, and I'll check it when I get home. I'm hoping to see a lot of numbers in the 1:xx area and I'll be excited. I'll post back later


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> I reported 2 days worth of work from my 3 remote rigs this am- that should add an extra 0.1 mil to our totals today.
> 
> and then there's Buck's kitchen sink too!!


Oh that kitchen sink, can't wait till it's in service


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

14,893,374






#6 in the world today!  

And we've won the HCC competition!


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 8, 2012)

HAHA lets avit


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2012)

Team TPU is on fire!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 8, 2012)

Well done boy's! Lets see what we can do during week #2 of the competition.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well done boy's! Lets see what we can do during week #2 of the competition.



I anticipate a little better, since we've all had a chance to iron out the kinks, especially for us noobs. I know for myself, I didn't get good numbers til a few days in.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 14,893,374
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121107/teams.png
> 
> ...



...and not much behind #5 either 

Let's give'm hell, boys! 



EDIT: WOOT!!!!

Made the top spot for daily output!!!

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0

Any the guy (or group) I beat out has *194* rigs for crunching


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I did drop it down a little before leaving the house, and I'll check it when I get home. I'm hoping to see a lot of numbers in the 1:xx area and I'll be excited. I'll post back later



I can't believe what I did.  I paused network activity before I left, and I NEVER RESUMED it, so I ran out of work.  I guess I should have had a much larger buffer     
Idiot, I can't believe it.  I'm back to work now, but ahhhh, I'm going to increase the buffer now.


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> ...and not much behind #5 either
> 
> Let's give'm hell, boys!
> 
> ...



Congrats T 

your rig is *#1* out of* 1,614,630* rigs on WCG -

**EDIT- and manofthem is up to #8 on the list  **


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I can't believe what I did.  I paused network activity before I left, and I NEVER RESUMED it, so I ran out of work.  I guess I should have had a much larger buffer
> Idiot, I can't believe it.  I'm back to work now, but ahhhh, I'm going to increase the buffer now.



Be careful there.  Others were saying too big of a buffer can hurt you...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Be careful there.  Others were saying too big of a buffer can hurt you...



Well, the way I see and understand it, my cards (as yours do too) go through WU's pretty quickly.  I had the buffer at like .5 days, and I ran out of work in less than 4 hours (I say 4 because that's how long I was out, and I'm not sure when it happened).  Thus, I'd say it's fair to increase it a little.  AGH, just mad that I had wasted down time.

I also see it that the work units expire after a time, but that time looks to be literally a week, 7 days.  I don't think that's going to be a problem, as long as i'm putting out work.  I'll keep an eye on it though, don't want to mess up again 

Changed it back to .5, seems to be working alright and different numbers seemed to acting funky for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 14,893,374
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121107/teams.png
> 
> ...



Nothing but WIN on tonights update.  Darn close to 15 million, six overall in the world and we won the competition.  What more can you ask for in such short time heh?


BUCK NASTY said:


> Well done boy's! Lets see what we can do during week #2 of the competition.



I must thank you and the F@H members who have helped.  Without you and them we wouldn't be putting out the #'s we are.  Thank you very much BUCK, we've always been able to count on you guys, great to know we have our backs


----------



## BazookaJoe (Nov 8, 2012)

Is it just me, or is everyone's WCG badge missing?

Are we all doing SO WELL we broke it?


----------



## Daimus (Nov 8, 2012)

I think that is due to Free-DC being down


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 8, 2012)

well done TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep, our badges are linked to Free-DC stats, if that site is down, our badges are gone.


----------



## NHKS (Nov 8, 2012)

Congratulations & thanks for the effort, ALL!

the final score 70667000 looks neat!


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 8, 2012)

NHKS said:


> Congratulations & thanks for the effort, ALL!
> 
> the final score 70667000 looks neat!



Happy to help when i can, Enjoying crunching them numbers.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 8, 2012)

My daily output is still all over the place its going from like 42k - 100k- 80k i have no idea whats going on iv done everything i can think of is this jump in numbers normal?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

I think part of it is the servers that do the reporting.  I had my home server crunching for a few days but had to stop due to lockups, etc.  I noticed it was still putting out points for a few days even though the system had the software completely uninstalled.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nothing but WIN on tonights update.  Darn close to 15 million, six overall in the world and we won the competition.  What more can you ask for in such short time heh?
> 
> 
> I must thank you and the F@H members who have helped.  Without you and them we wouldn't be putting out the #'s we are.  Thank you very much BUCK, we've always been able to count on you guys, great to know we have our backs


It's amazing!  Over 4x what we were pulling a month ago! 


Daimus said:


> I think that is due to Free-DC being down


Indeed


t_ski said:


> ...and not much behind #5 either
> 
> Let's give'm hell, boys!
> 
> ...



Wicked job!  That's incredible!  How does it feel to be #1?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

Very cool 

I never thought a gaming rig would do this well on distributed computing.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Very cool
> 
> I never thought a gaming rig would do this well on distributed computing.



In FAH, the 48-core rigs are still king, but in many of the BOINC projects, nothing beats high-powered GPUs.  While they're harder to use, their computational power is phenomenal.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

14,917,786
Nearly fifteen million points eek and we edged out Marist College for an awesome #5 in the world by points today!     







Each and every one of you are amazing, thank you for contributing to this historic accomplishment! 


We're also off to a wicked start in the second week of the HCC competition!


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome job Team!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 9, 2012)

OK so check this out:

I'm going through my email and I see the one from 10-31 (right after I joined) saying I'm about 12 days away from my bronze badge.  It says click here to see more and I do, then find this:






I say 'wait, that's not a bronze badge, and is it mine?' I go back to my email from 11-1 (yes, a day later) and it says I'm about 5 days away from bronze.  So I go back to WCG and see the page thinks I've been running for *121 days!* when I've only been running for eight.  WOW - the power of GPU WU's is amazing...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> OK so check this out:
> 
> I'm going through my email and I see the one from 10-31 (right after I joined) saying I'm about 12 days away from my bronze badge.  It says click here to see more and I do, then find this:
> 
> ...


The way that it works is that each CPU thread can earn up to a day of runtime a day (usually it's a tad less due to other load on the computer).  Regardless of whether it's a Pentium 3 or a Core i7, one thread still can get one day.  So you've been running something like 15 threads--giving you 121 days of runtime in 8 days.

Similarly, I have 30+ years of runtime, although I've been crunching for about three years (and about a year and a half of that I was inactive).  Having a bunch of cores/threads gives you a ton of runtime (and thus badges).  You'll be at ruby soon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

[ion] said:


> 14,917,786
> nearly fifteen million points eek and we edged out marist college for an awesome #5 in the world by points today!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121108/teams.png
> ...



bonkers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Huge congrats to the most amazing team ever!   Hmmm, catching up to the vaio's next?  Think so!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 9, 2012)

This is a truley amazing increase in PPD for our team in a short time period





Thanks to all the new (and old) members!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 9, 2012)

HammerON said:


> This is a truley amazing increase in PPD for our team in a short time period
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121109/Capture014.jpg
> 
> Thanks to all the new (and old) members!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

...and all that in just a month.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 9, 2012)

The numbers have increased dramatically. I am so impressed and so proud to be part of such an awesome team. We are a social species and our strength is in uniting our efforts. Together we can find the cures of the present and work towards a better future for all. I have a tremendous amount of respect for each and every one of you! Keep it up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

Same here.  There's been something special in us since the beginning.  Surely proving itself now.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

HammerON said:


> This is a truley amazing increase in PPD for our team in a short time period
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121109/Capture014.jpg
> 
> Thanks to all the new (and old) members!!!



What we've done is amazing--from 3.5k WUs/day to ~60k, and from ~3m PPD to nearly 15m.  At this rate, everyone needs to watch out!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

14,264,051
Another awesome day above fourteen million points!  I'm optimistic that we can hit fifteen million some time this week!      




#6 in the world by points today! 

Another great day in the HCC competition!


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2012)

Great job Team!!!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome numbers guys!!
I wish I had my three, humble rigs, running in this! Oh well, it is truly great what has happened here in the last month! TechPowerUp will be running WCG, Soon!! They will bow to our commands, and send all their Beta's to us only!



Well, maybe not but, that would be nice. Anyways, take care and keep crunching!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2012)

12,004,814
Another awesome day indeed!     






Still doing a wicked job in the HCC competition!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2012)

Good work everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

12,314,326
Over twelve million once again!       






Solidly #1 in the HCC competition still! 







A cute border collie puppy!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 12, 2012)

Great Job Everyone - looks like we did better than yesterday!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 12, 2012)

can't touch TPU (and now can't touch me music)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

12,949,873
Great job--another boost from yesterday!   
With KieX's new HD7950s, we should be solidly over 13 million by tomorrow! 







Doing great in the HCC competition! 





A Finnish Lapphund




That makes me think...perhaps I should switch over to Finland...


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 13, 2012)

Great job everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Great job everyone!



Yes, very well done!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

Well done team, we are solidly 7th overall in the world day after day now.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well done team, we are solidly 7th overall in the world day after day now.



Absolutely incredible progress from the ~15-18 that we were at before all of this! 

You guys rock!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

All in about a month too ION:  just incredible.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

13,703,118
Awesome--close to fourteen million again!       





We're doing a great job in the HCC competition again! 







Sorry I'm late tonight


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

[QUOTE='[Ion]Sorry I'm late tonight [/QUOTE]

No excuses!   
Better late than never, and these are some happy numbers!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

13,762,515
Up again from yesterday!     





#6 in the world today! 

Surprise surprise, we won our HCC competition!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2012)

We won, we won!  Terrific job everyone, to both the seasoned crunchers as well as the noob crunchers!!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2012)

One does not simply beat Team TPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> One does not simply beat Team TPU.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 15, 2012)

L-L-L-L-Landslide victory!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

14,018,514
The competition  may be over, but that hasn't slowed us down!     





Your daily dose of cute


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2012)

Amazing day!


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/250x250/30231610.jpg



HAHAHA Awesome!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

14,887,121
Bitchin' (am I allowed to say that?)  Amazing work everyone, this is a major accomplishment and I'm proud of all of you!       




Still #6 in the big pie! 

#1 for the day in the WCG 8th Birthday Competition!


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2012)

Fargin' awesome!!! Great job Team!


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## om3n- (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice! Gotta love that out of the gate!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2012)

SUPERB JOB TEAM!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

13,737,902
Another awesome day for Team TPU!  But I know we can do better--let's go for #6 tomorrow!    






We're still solidly leading in the 8th Birthday competition! 





Awww


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 13,737,902
> Another awesome day for Team TPU!  But I know we can do better--let's go for #6 tomorrow!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121117/teams.png
> ...




Awesome points everyone! It's the 8th Birthday challenge btw.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Awesome points everyone! It's the 8th Birthday challenge btw.



Thanks 
After two weeks of typing HCC competition, it's what I automatically default to


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2012)

Great job team, Wihoo 
Hopefully we can continue to push it and raise our own bar!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

13,126,686
Another awesome day guys! 






Careful though--we're slipping!  Time to take back our spot at #6! 


We're still maintaining a commanding lead in the WCG 8th Birthday Competition!


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 19, 2012)

Well done everyone , Sorry i haven't done much lately been having a few probs with the pc.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

Everything is looking good with Team TPU!  let's hope we can keep it up and keep rockin'


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

13,135,217
Up from yesterday!  Way to go guys!      




Another day as #7 in the big pie! 

We're still kicking ass in the WCG 8th Birthday Challenge!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

Great job guys, keep up the superb work


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yesterday we crunched about 1.4mil more that SETI.Germany. 

Today we crunched only about 250,000 more than them. They stepped up in the game. 
We should still be able to hold them off for the challenge though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yesterday we crunched about 1.4mil more that SETI.Germany.
> 
> Today we crunched only about 250,000 more than them. They stepped up in the game.
> We should still be able to hold them off for the challenge though.



I'm sure hoping we do, would suck to lose it right at the end.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yesterday we crunched about 1.4mil more that SETI.Germany.
> 
> Today we crunched only about 250,000 more than them. They stepped up in the game.
> We should still be able to hold them off for the challenge though.



Indeed.  But their site is still showing us beating them today--and we have a very sizable lead over them at this point.  I'm not too worried


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed.  But their site is still showing us beating them today--and we have a very sizable lead over them at this point.  I'm not too worried



They just edged over us on this am's FreeDC update 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg&sort=today

Though you are correct that their site is showing us with a slight edge but they are going to fight to the end.

Keeping em' crunching folks.... we have about 56 hrs left at this point!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh right--this competition ends Thursday night, not tomorrow night.  Well, in that case we really need to give everything  

I'll certainly keep everything going as long as I can


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> They just edged over us on this am's FreeDC update
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg&sort=today
> 
> ...



 Holy crap; they did, didn't they? Well that sucks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

They are slightly edging us on daily updates but we still have about a 6-7 million point lead so it's going to take a really big push on their end to edge us by the end.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> They are slightly edging us on daily updates but we still have about a 6-7 million point lead so it's going to take a really big push on their end to edge us by the end.



Well that is good news.......Hopefully


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 20, 2012)

lol my 3x core puts very low numbers but i hope to change that when this 7770 arrives sometime this week!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> lol my 3x core puts very low numbers but i hope to change that when this 7770 arrives sometime this week!



There are no more GPU WU's at the moment.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

13,206,660
The folks at SETI.GERMANY beat us by a very sizable margin today! 
We must do better tomorrow! 





Still doing very well though 





If this isn't the impetus you need to turn things up, I don't know what is!  We must win this thing!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

What I'm curious to know is how will they be affected by the lack of GPU WU's...  If they rely less on GPU's than we do, we might see that margin they beat us by get even larger.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2012)

Aaaaggghh, why couldn't the shortage come at a later time, like Thursday night or Friday?  at least we can't say we aren't trying


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What I'm curious to know is how will they be affected by the lack of GPU WU's...  If they rely less on GPU's than we do, we might see that margin they beat us by get even larger.



I'd imagine we rely more on GPU WUs.  We're getting probably close to 10k PPD from the GPU WUs ATM.  We're a much smaller team in terms of users, and, as an enthusiast computer group, we have more GPUs to throw out there.  I'd say they're going to post steady leads on us so long as the shortage continues--but the real question is, how steady...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Aaaaggghh, why couldn't the shortage come at a later time, like Thursday night or Friday?  at least we can't say we aren't trying



Yeah, not the best time to have them run out since we rely on them a lot, but oh well.  Nothing we can do now heh?  Just crunch and crunch hard!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 21, 2012)

Am through my GPU WUs now. At least it increases the chance I will finish the other WUs before the deadline (after all I have another core tio assign tio them now the GPU is doing nothing).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2012)

7,955,049
The shortage of GPU WUs has been very hard on us--I can only hope that we bounce back soon 






It looks like this is going to cost us the #1 spot in the WCG 8th Birthday Challenge:





Keep doing everything you can guys--this challenge is not over yet!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

We shouldn't feel too bad, as we're not the only ones suffering.  XS went from 63M yesterday to 29M today.  We just need to keep doing what we're doing.  Hopefully tonight those WUs will come back to us.


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 7,955,049
> The shortage of GPU WUs has been very hard on us--I can only hope that we bounce back soon
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121121/teams.png
> 
> ...



Still a great day Team! 

I'm thinking we'll need a little more strategy for the next challenge (reserve units, etc...)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Still a great day Team!
> 
> I'm thinking we'll need a little more strategy for the next challenge (reserve units, etc...)



My strategy is simple: barring unforeseen and unavoidable events (such as the university trying to save electricity) everything runs full blast 24/7 
Hard to get a higher output than that


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2012)

5,099,845
It's a sad day with no GPU WUs available--hopefully next week we'll be able to get back up to ~13mil/day again 







This also cost us the #1 spot in the 8th Birthday Challenge, but we still got a very solid #2 spot


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2012)

It was a very close one, and it was definitely a good competition!  Props to SG and to TPU!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2012)

This is a public service announcement!  HCC GPU WUs are out and ready again!  Get 'em while they're hot! 


3,888,448
Our numbers continue to fall with no GPU WUs, but they should be up again very soon 
Well done all 





It's hard to do homework with a cat like this...


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 24, 2012)

Just received about 20 of the GPU work units!!!!!

The only thing that really sucks now, is my damn HD7870 has not arrived yet. 

Eight frigging days and still no tracking updates from USPS!!! :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Just received about 20 of the GPU work units!!!!!
> 
> The only thing that really sucks now, is my damn HD7870 has not arrived yet.
> 
> Eight frigging days and still no tracking updates from USPS!!! :shadedshu



Damn.  I've actually been very happy with USPS.

Between that and my new HD7770s ant t_ski's HD7970s and everything else we should be in a great position


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Damn.  I've actually been very happy with USPS.



Usually I have pretty good luck with USPS as well. Many times though, it has been hit and miss.  

I sent a system to California a couple of years ago via USPS Priority and it took 10 frigging days to get to the guy. 

The card was shipped the 15th from Eastern Washington and there has not been a single update since the 15th when it was shipped. :shadedshu


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2012)

It comes and goes.  I ship USPS for eveything except cases, and most of the time it's 2-3 days.  However, there's no guarantee with it, so every now and then one goes past that.  One package I received recently took 2 days longer than the expected delivery date.  Once I shipped something to a forum member here that live 1 hour and 45 minutes away and it took 5 days for USPS to work their "magic."


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2012)

t_ski said:


> It comes and goes.  I ship USPS for eveything except cases, and most of the time it's 2-3 days.  However, there's no guarantee with it, so every now and then one goes past that.  One package I received recently took 2 days longer than the expected delivery date.  Once I shipped something to a forum member here that live 1 hour and 45 minutes away and it took 5 days for USPS to work their "magic."



I got one of my Xig Night Hawks from AthlonX2 a few months ago.... this is the route they took :shadedshu


Spoiler:  took nearly 2 weeks











and then when I send/receive something from WA or CA it takes less than 48hrs most of the time


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> I got one of my Xig Night Hawks from AthlonX2 a few months ago.... this is the route they took :shadedshu
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  took nearly 2 weeks
> ...



Haha, that's quality right there.  It's amazing how stuff gets to me in FL from CA faster than it does from a city 15-20 miles away from me with USPS


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

6,160,249
The GPU WUs are starting to kick in again---great work all!  I'm excited for the future! 

And, it's too late to matter now--but we beat SETI.GERMANY! 





Good job everyone!





This polar bear had a great Thanksgiving too!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2012)

Haha, take that Seti!   I expect tomorrow's numbers to be up since GPU WU's are back.  

This morning I didn't get it rocking again til like 3am; I tried on Win8 but it didn't work, so 7 it is.  When I first got it going, it didn't seem to want to run right.  The WU's registered right away, but GPU usage was sluggish and weird, with major dips and and spikes, while the completion took forever (relatively) at a much longer time than it used to. 

I'm not sure what the deal was, but it seemed to level out and get back on track, with the WU's completing back in a timely manner.  Lets hope it keeps up for a while 

Good job everyone


PS That polar bear looks spent, kind of how I feel right now. He probably just ate a feast for a king


----------



## t_ski (Nov 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> I got one of my Xig Night Hawks from AthlonX2 a few months ago.... this is the route they took :shadedshu
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  took nearly 2 weeks
> ...



I've had a few things go past me a couple times shipping fedex, from a north distribution hub to a southern facility and back, but nothing that stupid...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

11,855,005
The GPU WUs are a wonderful, wonder thing.  Great work everyone!  





A fish-cat


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2012)

Numbers are up, woot!  We are rocking it good!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

13,788,971
The GPU WUs are back in full force, and so is Team TPU! 
Great work all!     





The beauty of our planet!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 27, 2012)

An Aurora _and_ a volcanic eruption in one picture. 

Awesome photo!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome pic and awesome job team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2012)

Great job team!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

14,444,466
Now _that_ is what I call a job well done!  Awesome work guys!   





Sweet work everyone!


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2012)

Great job Team! 

Think we have a shot at a record breaker this week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2012)

Great job everyone, superb day!  OVER 14 MILLION!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, that's a good looking score. So does this mean 15million is in our grasp? I'm thinking ye-yo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2012)

It sure is


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Wow, that's a good looking score. So does this mean 15million is in our grasp? I'm thinking ye-yo



Certainly.  I say with HammerON's new GPUs and a couple new systems I'm planning, it should be obtainable


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

15,330,174
Jaw-droppingly impressive!  #5 in the world today!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 15,330,174
> Jaw-droppingly impressive!  #5 in the world today!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121128/teams.png



Let me tell you, if the GPU WU's stay for a while and we get slightly more of a push, we can be #4!  However, the top 3 is well out of question for now.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2012)

Frigging awesome numbers today!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let me tell you, if the GPU WU's stay for a while and we get slightly more of a push, we can be #4!  However, the top 3 is well out of question for now.



Well, I just brought two new systems online, and I intend to have a third tomorrow and two more next week.  So I'm doing all that I can reasonably do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I just brought two new systems online, and I intend to have a third tomorrow and two more next week.  So I'm doing all that I can reasonably do.



...and I'm just waiting on damn paycheck so I can get the 3rd rig going, need to go grab that extension for the CPU power connector.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 29, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and I'm just waiting on damn paycheck so I can get the 3rd rig going, need to go grab that extension for the CPU power connector.



For an eight-pin extension?  I have a couple laying around.  How far off is your paycheck?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2012)

I just got paid


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 29, 2012)

Just noticed that I got my fourth star on my cruncher badge. Maybe I'll make it to five when I get my builds done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2012)

Go for it!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2012)

I never checked the numbers last night, just saw it now, but that is just too awesome!!!  We talked about it and then we made it happen. Awesome work


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 29, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I never checked the numbers last night, just saw it now, but that is just too awesome!!!  *We talked about it and then we made it happen*. Awesome work


Looks like my 6850 finally kicked in. Been trying to get multiple WU's running on the card to no avail. Kept getting error's on the CPU wu's. Scrapped it and went back to 1 WU. Sure would like to get two going....


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks like my 6850 finally kicked in. Been trying to get multiple WU's running on the card to no avail. Kept getting error's on the CPU wu's. Scrapped it and went back to 1 WU. Sure would like to get two going....



Have you been in touch with the pros who know the ins and outs?  I've been helped by all of them: Norton, KieX, Ion, MStenholm, probably more....  I wish you could get it working and pump out some more


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks like my 6850 finally kicked in. Been trying to get multiple WU's running on the card to no avail. Kept getting error's on the CPU wu's. Scrapped it and went back to 1 WU. Sure would like to get two going....





manofthem said:


> Have you been in touch with the pros who know the ins and outs?  I've been helped by all of them: Norton, KieX, Ion, MStenholm, probably more....  I wish you could get it working and pump out some more



I'm no expert but follow these on the 1st post of the guide:

Kiex's app_info file for ATI HCC GPU and CPU work

Then:

Mad Shot's step by step on getting the file in and working

That's all I did and worked w/no issues 

Ignore the All projects app_info for now (it gave me errors on some wu's)

*Note: if you have a decent cpu you can try to run each gpu on less than 1 core/thread (I'm running 8 gpu wu's and 4 cpu wu's on an FX-8320 )


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm no expert but follow these on the 1st post of the guide:
> 
> Kiex's app_info file for ATI HCC GPU and CPU work
> 
> ...



Exactly, good info.  I too use less a CPU core, as currently using .4 CPUs + .1 GPUs and it's been working flawlessly!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2012)

Buck, did you ever throw that kitchen sink in?    we might need to throw some in if we want to be at least top 3!


----------



## KieX (Nov 29, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks like my 6850 finally kicked in. Been trying to get multiple WU's running on the card to no avail. *Kept getting error's on the CPU wu's.* Scrapped it and went back to 1 WU. Sure would like to get two going....



I'm guessing here.. but you will need to either finish all the WU or abort them all (from the task list) before inserting the app_info file. Else you will definitely get errors. Think of it as: Flush tasks, close BOINC, insert file, match WCG profile to app_info, start BOINC.  PM me if still gives you hassle.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> I'm guessing here.. but you will need to either finish all the WU or abort them all (from the task list) before inserting the app_info file. Else you will definitely get errors. Think of it as: Flush tasks, close BOINC, insert file, match WCG profile to app_info, start BOINC.  PM me if still gives you hassle.



I found that if I didn't finish all of my WUs first then WCG would keep trying to send them and they'd keep throwing errors.  So definitely pay attention to that.  But if you clear out your cache and then follow the instruction in the OP it works fine (at least did for me with my AMD cards).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2012)

15,753,415
Another awesome day guys!      :rockout




Let's see if we can take down the University of Kaiserslautern!

Another beautiful nature scene:


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2012)

Great job Team! 

Hey I found Waldo an airplane in that pic 






**EDIT- Hint: It's over the RH mountain above the left slope  **


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow, almost 16 million!!!  Terrific progress to be sure.  Plus, that's an amazing picture, huge!  I love the plane Norton!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just got paid



Yeah, I figured you'd get it before I could get one to you, which is why I asked.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Yeah, I figured you'd get it before I could get one to you, which is why I asked.



I haven't gotten one yet but I will tomorrow, or I will try at least.  I do thank you though!


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 1, 2012)

Got my i7 3770k build up and crunching. Just did a quick oc @ 4GHz, didn't what to waste any crunching time. Working on getting my old mb & q9550 backup with an old 5850 I had laying around.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

16,476,824
Wow!  So, so close to beating the University of Kaiserslautern!  Amazing work my fellow crunchers!






A very respectable #5!



I would like to dedicate our results today to ChristTheGreat, who lost his younger brother yesterday 
We're standing with you, and will assist in any manner that we can.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 16,476,824
> Wow!  So, so close to beating the University of Kaiserslautern!  Amazing work my fellow crunchers!
> 
> 
> ...




wow!!!!!!! We are doing so amazing!!!

I finally received my 7870 today and just picked up a kick ass deal on a 6870!!! Will be putting both of them in the crunch........


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, that really is amazing!!!!!!  I wet my pants seeing such a great number!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 1, 2012)

I just convinced my room mate to crunch his Phenom II 965 under my name which will increase those _numbers_. O'riiiiiight! It's perfect because his computer runs 24/7 doing NOTHING aaaaall day, everyday, so why not crunch and help the fight? I am so glad we are finally putting his cpu to work.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I just convinced my room mate to crunch his Phenom II 965 under my name which will increase those _numbers_. O'riiiiiight! It's perfect because his computer runs 24/7 doing NOTHING aaaaall day, everyday, so why not crunch and help the fight? I am so glad we are finally putting his cpu to work.



That's awesome Snapshot!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I just convinced my room mate to crunch his Phenom II 965 under my name which will increase those _numbers_. O'riiiiiight! It's perfect because his computer runs 24/7 doing NOTHING aaaaall day, everyday, so why not crunch and help the fight? I am so glad we are finally putting his cpu to work.



Great! 
A PhII X4 965 is 3k PPD easy!  Does it have a GPU that could crunch overnight as well?


----------



## KieX (Dec 1, 2012)

So with all the new GPU's the team is setting up.. I'd imagine we are going into the 17million or more tonight?

Awesome work everyone


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> So with all the new GPU's the team is setting up.. I'd imagine we are going into the 17million or more tonight?
> 
> Awesome work everyone



AMD should be giving us Thank You checks for all of the gpu's WCG members have purchased recently


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> So with all the new GPU's the team is setting up.. I'd imagine we are going into the 17million or more tonight?
> 
> Awesome work everyone



I don't think so. Weekend and hardly any GPU units validated, at least on my side (65 in five hours and I produce 3000/day = 625 in five hours)


----------



## KieX (Dec 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> AMD should be giving us Thank You checks for all of the gpu's WCG members have purchased recently



Well I got free games with mine. Which isn't much, but hell once these WU stop I'm going to spend a lot of time enjoying them on maxed out games. 



mstenholm said:


> I don't think so. Weekend and hardly any GPU units validated, at least on my side (65 in five hours and I produce 3000/day = 625 in five hours)



Not sure. I have 202 pages of Pending Validation but my output seems to have leveled out. I'd imagine it's a similar thing for everyone: loads of PV jail WU, but PPD seems stable.

Would be nice if there weren't so many jailed up though, probably be a significantly higher output per day for everyone.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Great!
> Does it have a GPU that could crunch overnight as well?



His comp has two 5970's, I suppose I could set them up to crunch as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> His comp has two 5970's, I suppose I could set them up to crunch as well.



Hell yeah!  I'd set it to only crunch on those after a certain inactivity periods (just to make sure it doesn't slow anything down for him)--but those will be wicked fast


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2012)

15,849,163
Let's see if we can take down Sony, Marist College, and the University of Kaiserslautern!  We're so close--two more HD7900 cards would do it!       






The beauty of the Great White North


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The beauty of the Great White Norton




Great work Team! 

stinger's 7870 should be coming up to speed by tomorrow so we're already part of the way there.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great work Team!
> 
> stinger's 7870 should be coming up to speed by tomorrow so we're already part of the way there.



Great White *North*    (Canada)

Tomorrow should be a great day for the Team with stinger's new GPU and Mike's new triple-HD7770 system


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 15,849,163
> Let's see if we can take down Sony, Marist College, and the University of Kaiserslautern!  We're so close--two more HD7900 cards would do it!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121201/teams.png
> 
> ...



Is "Great White Norton" a play on words or are you really the "Snow Mizer"????


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2012)

Ice had way too way to drunk tonight but well done team!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Ice had way too way to drunk tonight but well done team!!!!!!!!!!!


On my 2nd bottle of Champagne, so you could say "I'm done". I could not pass up on a "Snow Mizer: reference. LOL We appreciate you Norton!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> On my 2nd bottle of Champagne, so you could say "I'm done". I could not pass up on a "Snow Mizer: reference. LOL We appreciate you Norton!!!!!



I don't even know what you're talking about  lol  my head is spinning!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I don't even know what you're talking about  lol  my head is spinning!



Wait..wait..? What are u talking about? Are you wasted?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great work Team!
> 
> stinger's 7870 should be coming up to speed by tomorrow so we're already part of the way there.





[Ion] said:


> Great White *North*    (Canada)
> 
> Tomorrow should be a great day for the Team with stinger's new GPU and Mike's new triple-HD7770 system



 I hope this puppy puts up some great numbers for tomorrow!!!! 
So far it seems to be working great! Running 8 GPU WU's at 52C temp. 



BUCK NASTY said:


> Wait..wait..? What are u talking about? Are you wasted?
> 
> http://s6.favim.com/orig/61/Favim.com-565801.gif


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wait..wait..? What are u talking about? Are you wasted?
> 
> http://s6.favim.com/orig/61/Favim.com-565801.gif



Well, looking back on my few posts from last night make me realize that I didn't know what was going on, sorry for my posts being pointless and nonsense. We were at my bro's 5th Anniversary party last night and I was tending drinks, and man I left feeling good, a little too good. 

That picture was almost like what everything looked like. Haha, glad I was alone last night; I'm sure that champagne was good Buck!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2012)

14,375,757
Guys, I think we're moving in the wrong direction!  Fourteen million is still amazing, but I think that we can do more than that!  Eh?






The beautiful country of Norway!


----------



## hat (Dec 3, 2012)

There seems to be a shortage of GPU work units for AMD cards... my GTX260 is working but the 5870 isn't.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2012)

hat said:


> There seems to be a shortage of GPU work units for AMD cards... my GTX260 is working but the 5870 isn't.



I'd check again--my HD7770 system just downloaded some WUs a few minutes ago...


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'd check again--my HD7770 system just downloaded some WUs a few minutes ago...



I was going to say; I have a ton of work units ready for my 7870. No lack of WU's here.


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> I was going to say; I have a ton of work units ready for my 7870. No lack of WU's here.



Same here both rigs have plenty of gpu work


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2012)

Just checked and WU's are coming and going on my cards so no problems here.  So lets hope we can get our numbers back up, hopefully up above 16million again 
We can do it!


----------



## hat (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not sure what's going on here then. I'm flooded with CPU HCC units, but no GPU work. I double checked the app_info file and my settings in the BOINC manager, all is set up properly. I set it up the same way it's set up with my second machine with the GTX260, which is working fine. I even made sure AMD APP SDK Runtime was installed. I guess I just didn't get lucky with the GPU WUs.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 3, 2012)

I had issues with my rig, I will be crunching again soon.


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 3, 2012)

My new rig was not crunching most of yesterday as I was trying to get it stable.


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 3, 2012)

Is it worth throwing in a 9600GSO to crunch with? I have a couple of 9800GX2's laying around too, but I don't know if I could handle the heat, noise and cost.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2012)

dhoshaw said:


> Is it worth throwing in a 9600GSO to crunch with? I have a couple of 9800GX2's laying around too, but I don't know if I could handle the heat, noise and cost.



WCG won't run on cards that old.  Unfortunately, GT200 and newer.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2012)

14,847,662
Another great day for Team TPU!       






Tonight's scenic vista is Paganella, Italy


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2012)

Great work all!  Almost beat out UoK, but it's all good nonetheless


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2012)

15,230,949
Incredible day guys!  We beat Marist, Easynews, and the University of Kaiserslautern!    






Kazakhstan:


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2012)

Woot! Top 5!!! 

Great work today Team!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, a great day!  Top 5 smells of pure WIN and it's a pleasant incense indeed. Great work all!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2012)

Woooooot!!!! Awesome job team!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2012)

Great job fellas!

While I was away I went everywhere looking for a 4 pin extension for the PSU and no one had one. 

I have ordered one already so hopefully it'll be in this week.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 5, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job fellas!
> 
> While I was away I went everywhere looking for a 4 pin extension for the PSU and no one had one.
> 
> I have ordered one already so hopefully it'll be in this week.



You should have told me - I would have hooked you up


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2012)

15,937,503
Awesome job everyone--this is a truly phenomenal day!      

Just barely edged out by the University of Kaiserslautern, but still ahead of Marist College and Easynews 






The beautiful country of Norway!


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2012)

Great work Today Team! 

We have an outside chance to pass Team China tomorrow and reach the WCG Top 20


----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome work team!  And that mountain scene is amazing!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> And that mountain scene is amazing!



My grandmother's parents and older brother were born in Norway.  I'm pretty sure that picture is of the fjords:

http://www.fjords.com/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> You should have told me - I would have hooked you up



Dammit, I totally forgot about you.  Crap


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> My grandmother's parents and older brother were born in Norway.  I'm pretty sure that picture is of the fjords:
> 
> http://www.fjords.com/



It is 

I'd love to go to Norway at some point


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

16,769,016
Another amazing day--we nearly hit 17 million points and edged out the University of Kaiserslautern!       






Mt. Etna, Sicily:





We're scheduled to overtake Russia in just over four days!  Let's see if we can't boost our output a bit and make it exactly four days


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

Just _barely_ missed the #4 spot...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Just _barely_ missed the #4 spot...



I know--I saw that.  We were _so_ close.

Maybe tomorrow...it isn't much, but my i3 and E8400 should be turning out points by then


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I know--I saw that.  We were _so_ close.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow...it isn't much, but my i3 and E8400 should be turning out points by then



...and I'm still spooling up, too


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> ...and I'm still spooling up, too



Is this your 3xHD7970 coming back into service, or something new?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> ...and I'm still spooling up, too



Glad to hear you're spooling up, like the sound of a big turbo in high boost!  
Let's take that #4 spot tomorrow.  I never did get to do what I needed to do, so I'll wait a few more days , team points are more important!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

Great job today fellas   Kick ass day.


----------



## NHKS (Dec 7, 2012)

Havent been active in forums the few days.. but are doing great team!  keep it up! 
 fellow crunchers!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Is this your 3xHD7970 coming back into service, or something new?



Combination.  I stepped up the WU's on my i5 3570K/2x7770 rig to 6 WU's each, and my main rig is still trying to get back up to its full potential.  I was running close to 340K a day before I stopped the main rig, and I'm only back up to ~320K.


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Combination.  I stepped up the WU's on my i5 3570K/2x7770 rig to 6 WU's each, and my main rig is still trying to get back up to its full potential.  I was running close to 340K a day before I stopped the main rig, and I'm only back up to ~320K.



ONLY 320k???  

Those GPU wu's are like Crack for crunchers  Before them running 12k ppd on an overclocked 980X was an awesome thing!

Sure hope they figure out how to bring gpu work to more projects


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sure hope they figure out how to bring gpu work to more projects



I agree 100%   I needs more badges.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Combination.  I stepped up the WU's on my i5 3570K/2x7770 rig to 6 WU's each, and my main rig is still trying to get back up to its full potential.  I was running close to 340K a day before I stopped the main rig, and I'm only back up to ~320K.


Holy hell.  340k??


t_ski said:


> I agree 100%   I needs more badges.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121207/no_badges110.jpg



Well, I am actually quite fond of the badges


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I am actually quite fond of the badges



I am too, but as soon as I posted that I thought of "Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges!"


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

18,016,313
Pardon my language--but holy hell.  Eighteen million has to be a new Team record!      





Still, somehow, the University of Kaiserslautern managed to edge us out! 

My adopted country (Sweden)


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, 18 million!!!!! Awesome job team!!! 

Can't believe we didn't take over 4th spot though. Missed it by about 600,000 is all.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, 18 million!!!!! Awesome job team!!!
> 
> Can't believe we didn't take over 4th spot though. Missed it by about 600,000 is all.



Hey--eighteen million is still an amazing result, and it's impressive what we've managed to do


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Hey--eighteen million is still an amazing result, and it's impressive what we've managed to do



Oh hell yea man!!!! I just figured with that kind of number we would be in fourth place.


----------



## NHKS (Dec 8, 2012)

Fantastic numbers guys!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2012)

That is an amazing job!  Good to see everyone is still doing well, despite the random hardware issues many have been having. And as always, love the pretty picture!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2012)

17,776,394
Still just under the University of Kaiserslautern, but still a phenomenal day for TPU's WCG Team!      






Crater Lake, Oregon:


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 9, 2012)

Great job everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, great day for TPU.  Would have better for me had I not lost my GPU WU's earlier, and it seems like it's happening again to me


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 9, 2012)

Great job guys


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

16,498,164
Another awesome day--great job everyone!      





I'm not sure what's going on, but the University of Kaiserslautern is surging!
We're going to meet a lot more equipment to pass them! 

Mountain Lake, Iceland:


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 16,498,164
> Another awesome day--great job everyone!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121209/teams.png
> ...



Great work Team! 

The main user account at University of Kaiserslautern is running 127 rigs (mostly Xeon and Opteron servers)
Link:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/403863

Not sure we'll be able to catch them if they dedicate these to WCG


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great work Team!
> 
> The main user account at University of Kaiserslautern is running 127 rigs (mostly Xeon and Opteron servers)
> Link:
> ...



Indeed, like what the folks at RIT have done with their IT department, it appears that the folks at UofK have decided to dedicate their considerably hardware to WCG.


----------



## NHKS (Dec 10, 2012)

Universities & corporations have large resources to spare for WCG, thats great!.. but we are a team with people who dedicate h/w individually(even atom is considered something if not nothing!) and thats what is special about us! so no sweat and all to be proud of!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

NHKS said:


> Universities & corporations have large resources to spare for WCG, thats great!.. but we are a team with people who dedicate h/w individually(even atom is considered something if not nothing!) and thats what is special about us! so no sweat and all to be proud of!



Absolutely.  It's awesome to see what IBM, RIT, UofK, and so on are able to do in the WCG arena, and Cisco for FAH.  It's certainly a productive use of hardware that would otherwise be underutilized most of the time 
That we're able to run neck-and-neck with them (or at least were until today) is impressive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 16,498,164
> Another awesome day--great job everyone!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121209/teams.png
> ...



I remember when we used to talk about easynews and wonder what it takes to be up there.  Well, what was that again? 

Anyhow, for a small team like us, feels like we are on top of the world if you ask me.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2012)

17,857,005
The University of Kaiserslautern is still maintaining a huge lead over us, but our output is up and we're currently #5 in the world      






Yosemite National Park, California:





Something that we need to keep an eye out for--EVGA is surging, and may prove to be a challenge soon:


----------



## NHKS (Dec 11, 2012)

Great numbers again!
not sure if already posted, but TPU! is now 19 on overtaking team Russia!


----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2012)

NHKS said:


> Great numbers again!
> not sure if already posted, but TPU! is now 19 on overtaking team Russia!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121210/TPU_WCG_19Rank.jpg



Awesome! And by looks of things.. about 23 days away from taking 18th place


----------



## NHKS (Dec 11, 2012)

^YES!.. probably around new year! I say we do it!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 11, 2012)

Great work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2012)

NHKS said:


> Great numbers again!
> not sure if already posted, but TPU! is now 19 on overtaking team Russia!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121210/TPU_WCG_19Rank.jpg



Looks like we will soon be moving up another spot too!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2012)

NHKS said:


> Great numbers again!
> not sure if already posted, but TPU! is now 19 on overtaking team Russia!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121210/TPU_WCG_19Rank.jpg



Amazing! 

We've beaten our adversaries, and still have many more ranks to climb (#7 by RAC and #19 by total points)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2012)

Keep it up team!


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep it up team!



500 million points by years end!!! C'mon DO IT!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> 500 million points by years end!!! C'mon DO IT!



That'll be easy 
We have over 20 days left, 23 million points, and we're pulling down over two million a day


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2012)

18,175,111
Amazing job guys, over eighteen million is an incredibly good result!       





Within poking distance of the University of Kaiserslautern and #4 in the world 
With Buck's 4P setups, tomorrow should be good fun 

Skidegate Narrows, British Columbia, Canada:


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> *With Buck's 4P setups, tomorrow should be good fun *
> 
> Skidegate Narrows, British Columbia, Canada:
> http://api.ning.com/files/WJLIjhNPI...u2010HaidaGwaiiTartutoSkidegateNarrows007.jpg



Just got em' cranked up, so it might take a few days to get up to speed. Time to see what they can do when left alone to crunch!

BTW, Love B.C. Pete(Johnspack) is very lucky to live up there.


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2012)

Great job Team!!!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2012)

Wahoo, 18+ million    Amazing work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh so close to moving up a spot on the day.  Great job everyone 

I haven't been able to get my 3rd cruncher online because my 2nd rig has been having issues for about two days now.  Just got it figured out so then if tomorrow all is okay, I'll try and get that 3rd one online.  For now I'm going to bed.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2012)

18,619,867
#4 in the world today with nearly 19 million points!        





The beautiful country of Norway!


----------



## n-ster (Dec 13, 2012)

#4 !!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2012)

Is this the first time we beat U of K?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 13, 2012)

What a great day!  Good job guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Is this the first time we beat U of K?



Not the first time, but it's something that doesn't happen all that much


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 18,619,867
> *#4 in the world today *with nearly 19 million points!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121212/teams.png
> 
> ...



I actually cheered out-loud when I read that


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2012)

That is really awesome


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 13, 2012)

Pretty amazing acomplishment. Great job team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2012)

If you thought yesterday was good, prepare to be awed! 
19,009,929
I do believe that this is a new record for us--nineteen million is an absolutely phenomenal accomplishment for us! 

I think that with the new members we have joining and HammerON's new HD7970s we can hit twenty million soon 





Another day as #4 in the world--keep it up!  Unfortunately, #3 is an insurmountable distance ahead of us 

Mt Rainier:


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 14, 2012)

Awesome milestone team TPU!!!!!! Took 4th by a land slide.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Unfortunately, #3 is an insurmountable distance ahead of us



No, we just need to keep building the team!   At some point, I'm sure this team thought #4 was impossible


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2012)

t_ski said:


> No, we just need to keep building the team!   At some point, I'm sure this team thought #4 was impossible



You're right, I'm overly pessimistic about these things.  If we can hit #3, even once, I will be ecstatic


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2012)

it will be an OMGWTFBBQ day for sure


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You're right, I'm overly pessimistic about these things.  If we can hit #3, even once, I will be ecstatic



Call AMD and tell them that we can "test" their upcoming 89xx gpu's for them 

2x 8970's for every active Team member should go a long way!


----------



## om3n- (Dec 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Call AMD and tell them that we can "test" their upcoming 89xx gpu's for them
> 
> 2x 8970's for every active Team member should go a long way!



If only. I couldn't begin to fathom the numbers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2012)

All I'm saying is IBM should keep an eye on that rearview mirror, just saying.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2012)

18,740,527
Another incredible day--nearly nineteen million again!       






Solidly #4 again--good work! 

Mt. Robson, British Columbia:


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2012)

Great work team, very special team indeed 

Side note: I love the picture your boys ([Ion] and Norton) post in these threads. Whether its hot coffee, kitty cats, or an amazing mountain range, I always enjoy them


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Great work team, very special team indeed
> 
> Side note: I love the picture your boys ([Ion] and Norton) post in these threads. Whether its hot coffee, kitty cats, or an amazing mountain range, I always enjoy them



I'm glad to hear it 

Recently I've gone a bit overboard with the natural scenes--but I like something to make the Daily Numbers more exciting


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Great work team, very special team indeed
> 
> Side note: I love the picture your boys ([Ion] and Norton) post in these threads. Whether its hot coffee, kitty cats, or an amazing mountain range, I always enjoy them



*Excellent!*
View attachment 45885

He's falling under our spell....


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 15, 2012)

*Dam I forgot how to post.*

Great job team.

Norton and ION.  Thanks for alll you do.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 15, 2012)

Where you been man?


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 15, 2012)

^^ Still @ the same place.  Norton is doing a great job so why post?


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> ^^ Still @ the same place.  Norton is doing a great job so why post?



So I will have to do a less great job so you can post? 

Not buying- post more often


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 15, 2012)

manofthem said:


> or an amazing mountain range



Absolutely love mountain ranges(of a different type)!


----------



## Bow (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 15, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Absolutely love mountain ranges(of a different type)!
> 
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-prAvp9wcZ...cJNY-GV0Clg/s1600/huge+boobs+-+breastfeed.jpg



I prefer natural scenery over the man made kind.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 15, 2012)

It's sad I can only let BOINC run when my dad's not here cuz he forbade me from doing it after he saw the electrical bill lol

wtv every little bit helps right?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2012)

n-ster said:


> It's sad I can only let BOINC run when my dad's not here cuz he forbade me from doing it after he saw the electrical bill lol
> 
> wtv every little bit helps right?



Absolutely, what you an when you can. I haven't even looked at my electric bill since I started, but I'm gathering it should be higher. Funnily enough, my wife hasn't complained yet


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 15, 2012)

n-ster said:


> It's sad I can only let BOINC run when my dad's not here cuz he forbade me from doing it after he saw the electrical bill lol
> 
> wtv every little bit helps right?



Try to avoid crunching on the GPU then, or set lower GPU/mem clocks (idle clocks for example) with a program like Afterburner. Setting up a custom WCG device profile might help as well, setting the amount of cores down to, say, two and lowering the maximum load percentages. Helping your parents to pay the bills may also be a good gesture towards them.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 15, 2012)

the money isn't actually the problem, I think he just thinks its a waste. I already did offer to pay the bill but he refused. we are a 6 figure income family, 10cents per kWh here... lol

He's just stubborn about it and it's his house


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2012)

20,445,327
Wow, twenty million, and on a Saturday no less!  This is absolutely phenomenal--great job everyone!     





#4 by an even bigger margin!  

Geiranger Fjord, Norway:


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow!!! Great job Team!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow, an amazing milestone for TeamTPU!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2012)

What is this??? 
21,161,147
Twenty one million is a new record for us--and an absolutely phenomenal result that we should all be very proud of!        






Closer to being #3 than we've ever been before!   

The Flatirons, Boulder, Colorado:


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2012)

Holy Craps!  I missed yesterday's update and now today @ 21 Million!?!

This is just awesome, too awesome.  When i joined for the HCC challenge we were talking 9 million, and now we have blown by that!  

Keep up all the amazing work team


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2012)

And everyday we get one tick closer to #3


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2012)

t_ski said:


> And everyday we get one tick closer to #3



Indeed we do.  And if everything goes as it's current planned to, I'll have a Radeon HD7950 joining my fleet by January 5th or so


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed we do.  And if everything goes as it's current planned to, I'll have a Radeon HD7950 joining my fleet by January 5th or so



I'm stoked for you! 79xx goodness FTW!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2012)

21,690,25
Nearly twenty two million--incredible job everyone!      






Onekotan Island, Russia:


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2012)

Great job Team  

A new record too!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2012)

Great job everyone; it's a pleasure to see such high numbers


----------



## n-ster (Dec 18, 2012)

wow IBM looked at their rear view mirror and decided they didn't like us getting closer so they stepped on the gas


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 18, 2012)

I will throw in an extra mill in a weeks time I hope. My two 7770 will be spilt up on two e8400s so they will no longer pull 43k each but I hope that two new 7970s will pull close to 130k each.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I will throw in an extra mill in a weeks time I hope. My two 7770 will be spilt up on two e8400s so they will no longer pull 43k each but I hope that two new 7970s will pull close to 130k each.



That's awesome of you! 

How much do you expect that I could pull with a HD7950 running on an i3?


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I will throw in an extra mill in a weeks time I hope. My two 7770 will be spilt up on two e8400s so they will no longer pull 43k each but I hope that two new 7970s will pull close to 130k each.



Setup the SR-2 as 2x 7970 with 12WU, should know tomorrow what kind of performance that gives. Will shoot you a quick PM after the EOD stats.



[Ion] said:


> That's awesome of you!
> 
> How much do you expect that I could pull with a HD7950 running on an i3?



Got 7950 running with a stock i5, so as with mstenholm can shoot ya a PM once I got some numbers in tomorrow EOD.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's awesome of you!
> 
> How much do you expect that I could pull with a HD7950 running on an i3?



I don't know if you saw the discussion that I linked to a few days ago (optimizing GPU) but if you have the time then here goes http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283806-Optimizing-ATI-GPUs-Crunching-for-Best-Production-Efficiency/page3 A 7950 can pull 10-12 units at the time but as Kiex will tell you running less then a full CPU thread per GPU will slow things down. My guestimate with let say 8 GPU sharing 4 CPU threads is +85k PPD


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I don't know if you saw the discussion that I linked to a few days ago (optimizing GPU) but if you have the time then here goes http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283806-Optimizing-ATI-GPUs-Crunching-for-Best-Production-Efficiency/page3 A 7950 can pull 10-12 units at the time but as Kiex will tell you running less then a full CPU thread per GPU will slow things down. My guestimate with let say 8 GPU sharing 4 CPU threads is +85k PPD



Well, that's 10x better than the GTX460 that's currently in it, so I'd be very happy with results like that 

Thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2012)

21,276,473
Another amazing twenty-one million point day!         





Faraglioni, Italy:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2012)

20,737,077
Another day solidly above twenty million--way to go guys!    




Great job hanging in at #4 for another day now!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2012)

Very nice job team!  It's great to see the high numbers, which are a nice manifestation of everyone's hard work.  Lets keep up the dedication!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2012)

20,548,960
Another impressive day solidly above twenty million points!       





Continental Divide, Colorado:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2012)

17,830,111
We've slipped a bit, but we're still doing an incredible job!       





We'll need to be careful--I don't like it when we're this close to the University of Kaiserslautern 

Lake Tahoe:


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2012)

Still #4 is pretty magnificent!!!  Great job team 
Great picture too [Ion]


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2012)

18,503,482
Another impressive day at #4 in the world, just above the University of Kaiserslautern!       






Mt. Etna from the International Space Station


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2012)

Great job Team!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2012)

Solid work, great job!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 18,503,482
> Another impressive day at #4 in the world, just above the University of Kaiserslautern!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121222/teams.png
> ...



That is not a current eruption, is it?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 24, 2012)

18,296,677
Barely bumped to #5 in the world by the University of Kaiserslautern, but still a very impressive result!     






Moraine Lake:






We're also nearing in on spot #18 in the world--less than three days to go!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2012)

#5 is still amazing, great job everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 25, 2012)

16,728,267
Another day as solidly #5 in the world!      






I think we'll need t_ski back with the HD7970s to seriously challenge Kaiserslautern again 
It's great that we've shown #4 to be within our reach 

Kandersteg, Switzerland:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 26, 2012)

17,578,011
Still hanging out doing a great job at #5 in the world!      





We have just over a day until we overtake the Czechs and then barely over two weeks until the Taiwanese too will fall to the mighty TPU! 

A Merry Christmas kitten


----------



## t_ski (Dec 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I think we'll need t_ski back with the HD7970s to seriously challenge Kaiserslautern again



Looks like it was an extra $75 in my power bill for 24/7 crunching on two rigs + random crunching on as many as three others


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Looks like it was an extra $75 in my power bill for 24/7 crunching on two rigs + random crunching on as many as three others



Ahh the Dark Side of crunching 

Before gpu's your output would have cost over 10x that much....


----------



## t_ski (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes, but it would have been spread out over many, many months...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 27, 2012)

16,950,231
Just a tad under 17 million, and still solidly #5 in the world!     





Tomorrow should see us rise to #18 in the world by total points 





Dorington, California:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 28, 2012)

17,384,771
An impressive seventeen million points once again!        




Still #5 in the world, but by an uncomfortably small margin (3k BOINC points) today 

Aiguille-du-Midi, France





We've now overtaken the Czech National Team!  rockout:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2012)

Keep up the great work fellas.  Haven't been on much at all, I literally just come home to sleep and that's it.  This holiday season has been beyond nuts for me.  Glad to see everything going smooth.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 29, 2012)

17,294,696
Just barely beaten out of spot #5 in the world.  C'mon guys, let's crank up some new hardware and push to #5 and beyond!      





Austria:


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2012)

Great job Team! 

We'll bring those #'s back up soon enough- repairs and upgrades are underway for quite a few members


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great job Team!
> 
> We'll bring those #'s back up soon enough- repairs and upgrades are underway for quite a few members



I think we should be pushing eighteen million easy by late next week


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the pic's Ion and thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2012)

Great job team!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 30, 2012)

16,568,522
Still a very impressive #6 in the world ATM!      





Xinjaing, China:





Keep up the good work all


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2012)

Need moar power!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 30, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Need moar power!!!!



Another 80k BOINC coming within 48 hours and then another 40k or so within a week (going back to school & can fire up everything else) 

Then a DP Xeon the week after and perhaps a HD78x0 a week after that


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2012)

18,908,796
Nearly nineteen million again, and we beat out Easynews for #5 (and we're just shy of Kaiserslautern and their #4 spot!)        





Yosemite Valley:


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2012)

Terrific work everyone, keep it up


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 1, 2013)

Daily Numbers for 12/31/12! 

16,488,567
Nearly sixteen and a half million on the last day of 2012!       





We seem to have been caught a bit off guard, but we'll bounce back in no time 

Matterhorn Mountain, Switzerland


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2013)

I predict 20 million today


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> I predict 20 million today



We'll see--but I think that's entirely within range


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 2, 2013)

19,756,866
Amazing work everyone--so close to twenty million!  You've all worked hard for this!  Tomorrow should be sweet! 




#5 in the world today! 

Norway!


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2013)

Great job Team! 

About 1% shy of 20 million!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> Great job Team!
> 
> About 1% shy of 20 million!



Yup, your prediction was very accurate.  And with HammerON at full force again, we should be above 20 million (and hopefully Kaiserslautern) tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yup, your prediction was very accurate.  And with HammerON at full force again, we should be above 20 million (and hopefully Kaiserslautern) tomorrow



Good work, numbers are going up so we can't complain about that 
I hope we can be over 20 million tomorrow.  I did pause my PC while I took a break to get into some _Mark of the Ninja_ for a little tonight, a recent gift from our very own cruncher NHKS.  Thanks again mate


----------



## NHKS (Jan 2, 2013)

^ no problem mate.. 

Also, I just figured that it could be only way I get to overtake your PPD!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 2, 2013)

WOW! You guys are rockin'! I can hardly wait to get my own place again...Just so I can proudly claim a percentage of this amazing team!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2013)

Arjai said:


> WOW! You guys are rockin'! I can hardly wait to get my own place again...Just so I can proudly claim a _larger_ percentage of this amazing team!! Keep up the good work!



Good to hear from you Arjai!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2013)

21,443,395
Twenty million and more!  It's awesome to see such a jump like this!      






Langfjorden, Norway:


----------



## manofthem (Jan 3, 2013)

Super awesome work everyone!  It's god to be back above 20M!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 21,443,395
> Twenty million and more!  It's awesome to see such a jump like this!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130102/teams.png
> 
> ...



Very good, excellent even, but not our record (21,690,259, reached at 12/17/2012)


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2013)

21,034,615
Another day over 21 million and solidly #4 in the world again!       





Great work all!

Wizard Island, Crater Lake National Park:


----------



## HammerON (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice job team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2013)

Holy shit, great job everyone!  

I narrowed down my issue with the 3rd rig to being the power cable to the PSU.  I have another one already.  Hopefully when I get home from work I can plug it up really quick, finish installing a few things and get it crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2013)

17,456,343
It appears that something happened today that afflicted all of our outputs--but our standing is still impressive--great job guys!      





#4 in the world once again! 

Gokyo, Nepal:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2013)

19,565,611
Nearly twenty million points today--an impressive achievement Team!       :Respect:





A husky and a moose!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 6, 2013)

#4 is rockin' and sexy, well done team.  Lets keep it up


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2013)

29,206,017
This is the upside to all of the pending validation WUs that we've accumulated over the past few days!       





#4 by a huge margin! 

Oeschenin Lake, Switzerland:


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2013)

Great job Team!!! 

Looks like that bunch of pending validations that were backed up came in today


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 29,206,017
> This is the upside to all of the pending validation WUs that we've accumulated over the past few days!


That, and mstenholm's 567K day


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2013)

t_ski said:


> That, and mstenholm's 567K day



The little extra was 150 x 15 x 62 worth of validated WUs


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> The little extra was 150 x 15 x 62 worth of validated WUs



I'm ignorant - what does that formula mean?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I'm ignorant - what does that formula mean?



150 extra (more then normal for me) pages of Pending Validation turned into Valid x 15 wu/page x 62 point/wu (HCC1 average for me is around 62.2 points)


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2013)

Ah, that makes sense.  How many pages are normally pending for you?  I think I had about 150+ pages last night when I checked it, but that's the first time I've ever looked at it.

EDIT: Just looked at it again and there are 208 pages before I see some pendings.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Ah, that makes sense.  How many pages are normally pending for you?  I think I had about 150+ pages last night when I checked it, but that's the first time I've ever looked at it.



I have around 250 pages worth of WUs in prison under normal circumstances. I would think that your number will increase in the next few days with the three 7970s back in action


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> ...with the three 7970s back in action



Shhhh! It's a secret


----------



## HammerON (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't figure out why t_ski's numbers are going up


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2013)

(lolz)


----------



## manofthem (Jan 7, 2013)

Ahh, this means I'm done with #4, I better start liking #5  (maybe I can hold #4 since KieX's numbers seem a little lower)
 good job t


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2013)

27,238,202
Solidly over 27 million again today--this is absolutely phenomenal!     






#4 by a huge margin again! 

The beautiful Spanish coast!





We're now less than a week away from overtaking BOINC@Taiwan, and we've managed to eliminate the University of Kaiserslautern from our threats list!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2013)

Keep up the great work team


----------



## manofthem (Jan 8, 2013)

Some beautiful looking numbers


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2013)

23,681,599
Nearly 24 million and still very solidly #4 in the world!          





Great job all! 

Mt. Everest!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2013)

Keep it up!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2013)

16,921,618
Solid job everyone!      





Siberia, Russia


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2013)

30,481,789
A most impressive accomplishment!       
I assume that there must be some backed-up validation going on here--but still, this is awesome indeed!  





Very comfortably #4 again!  

Mt. Hood:


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2013)

Great job Team! -

The validation issue is hiding our awesome-ness  

Two days or so until we go up another spot on the list


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2013)

#'s are definitely jacked up but still, we are not doing much below that on a normal day anyways.  So therefore, keep it up team


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2013)

18,916,107
Nearly nineteen million again!         





Another GPU-fueled day at #4!  

Girdwood, Alaska:





ETA to target: .76 days


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2013)

Great job Team! 

We're almost up to *4 BILLION* WCG points too!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

* 3,971,047,796 as of today's update


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2013)

I am actually going to be driving by there this evening on my way to Anchorage! I live about 150 south of Anchorage and the highway goes right by there (see the road by the ocean)
That is where I spent a majority of my time as a youth skiing (Mt. Alyeska)!!!
It's snowing so the drive is going to suck.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2013)

31,807,565
Daily fluctuations have put us solidly above thirty million again--and in an undisputable #4 in the world again!      







We have just overtaken BOINC@Taiwan, with an ETA of less than a week to the Dutch Power Cows!





Norway!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2013)

Killer #'s!


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2013)

And we reached 4 Billion WCG points!!! -


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> And we reached 4 Billion WCG points!!! -
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130113/4 billion WCG pts798.jpg



Awesome!  That's really, really cool!


----------



## Bow (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2013)

24,838,507
An impressive nearly twenty-five million!         




Solidly #4 in the world once again!    

Aurora Borealis, Alaska:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice work team


----------



## johnspack (Jan 14, 2013)

Want to redo my cruncher with home server 2011,  boinc should run just as well right?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Want to redo my cruncher with home server 2011,  boinc should run just as well right?



CPU should be fine, but members have reported issues running the WCG-GPU app on HS2011.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2013)

17,375,431
The shutdown of the validation server has not been too kind to us in the short-run---crunched WUs are piling up, and our scores drop:




A temporary drop to #5 as a result of the WU backup--still impressive though       


Yosemite Valley, California:





Still making good progress on our overtakes!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2013)

30,270,785
Awesome job all--every bit as impressive as we were hoping for and expecting!       





Back to our previous position in the daily rankings!  

Two and a half days until we overtake the Dutch, and then barely a week more until we sail past Clubic!





An Alaskan Volcano:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2013)

24,552,588
The techs at WCG managed to mess things up again, so some of us had GPUs go idle briefly earlier today.  Anyways, we still managed a great showing, with nearly a 25 million points!        





#4 again! 

I challenge you guys to turn it up a bit and overtake the Dutch tomorrow! 





Alberta, Canada:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2013)

29,362,155
The server issues appear to have been fixed, and we're on an awesome upward trend!       




A comfortable #4 once again! 

We came so close to overtaking the Dutch today--tomorrow should see us sail right past! 





Tracy Arm Fjord, Alaska:




Why does HammerON get the most beautiful state in the country? :shadedshu


----------



## Bow (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, the Dutch Power Cows are SOL because this Dutchman rather crunches with his mates of TPU!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Well, the Ducth Power Cows are SOL because this Dutchman rather crunches with his mates of TPU!



That's the spirit! 

Here at TPU, we unite everyone under a common bond---Russian (Daimus), Dutch (you), American (Mindweaver and many more) or Canadian (mjkmike and others).  We're a multinational winning team


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2013)

25,067,823
Twenty five million again--great work Team!        






Another great job--#4 once again!  


The Dutch Power Cows have fallen before the mighty TPU! 




Up next: Clubic! 

Another picture of the Norwegian landscape:




Damn, what a beautiful country


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2013)

Great Work Team!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2013)

22,866,134
I suspect that there may have been a bit of a backup on the WCG Validation server today.  Nonetheless, great work everyone--we've done well once again!       





Comfortably #4---just like normal 

Something a little different tonight


----------



## NHKS (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations fellow crunchers! on overtaking DPC and moving up to 16!


that pic is interesting! is that a huskie ? they are among my favorites...


----------



## manofthem (Jan 20, 2013)

Great work team!  I didn't so much in the way of pts today but its great to see the team rocking it like All-Stars


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Great work team!  I didn't so much in the way of pts today but its great to see the team rocking it like All-Stars



There are days for all of us when we can't do maximum output, so the Team helps even this out a bit


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2013)

22,158,830
Everyone seems to be down a bit today, but our results are still damn impressive!         





Our standing in the world is impressive again today! 

We're favored to overtake Clubic in just over four days! 





Lofoten, Norge:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice work team. lets keep it up


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a noob question as I am new:

How do I get my GPU to work for BOINC? Right now its working with my CPU only... i got a 7970. I know that not all projects support GPU computing but I thought I read that WCG supports it. Thanks.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you read through this thread yet by any chance?

Linky to multi gpu


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 21, 2013)

Well the first page has some huge red numbers and then there are 288 pages of stuff that I dont feel like reading


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2013)

First page is the main page to read as it tells you how to get your 7970 up to speed on gpu crunching.

Also make sure you have gpu crunching enable in you profile on wcg site. After you read through the first page on the thread i linked and if your still having problems post back in that thread so we can get you going.


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 21, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> First page is the main page to read as it tells you how to get your 7970 up to speed on gpu crunching.
> 
> Also make sure you have gpu crunching enable in you profile on wcg site. After you read through the first page on the thread i linked and if your still having problems post back in that thread so we can get you going.



Thanks for the info, i believe I haven't set GPU crunching on the wcg site as you suggested. Also, I can't see any link in any of your two replies to me


----------



## t_ski (Jan 21, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> First page is the main page to read as it tells you how to get your 7970 up to speed on gpu crunching.
> 
> Also make sure you have gpu crunching enable in you profile on wcg site. After you read through the first page *on the thread i linked *and if your still having problems post back in that thread so we can get you going.



Unless I missed it, you forgot to post the link.  I'm assuming you mean this one:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 21, 2013)

Done, Thanks!

Now another question... Is there a way to run WUs on both CPU and GPU at the same time?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2013)

Fixed my post. I though i put the link in sorry.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> Done, Thanks!
> 
> Now another question... Is there a way to run WUs on both CPU and GPU at the same time?



Yes but you don't want to 

You card can run 12 GPU units at the time (front page again) and a GPU unit needs at least ½ thread so in theory you could run 2 CPU units on the side but on the expense of longer production time for the GPU units. You could make the experiment for a couple of days for 12 GPU and 0 CPU units and with 12 GPU units and 2 CPU units and you will find the first is producing more points- 

The setup software settings would be

12, 12 and 8 for pure GPU and
14, 12 and 8 for GPU and 2 CPU


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 21, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Yes but you don't want to
> 
> You card can run 12 GPU units at the time (front page again) and a GPU unit needs at least ½ thread so in theory you could run 2 CPU units on the side but on the expense of longer production time for the GPU units.



Oh alright. I guess i'll stick with 8-12 WU's on the gpu and zero on CPU.

Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> Oh alright. I guess i'll stick with 8-12 WU's on the gpu and zero on CPU.
> 
> Thanks!



FYI- WCG is about to go through a shutdown (tomorrow iirc). This means:
- load up your buffer with work
- don't panic if your work won't report or upload right away

The shutdown will likely last for 24 to 36hrs or so


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> FYI- WCG is about to go through a shutdown (tomorrow iirc). This means:
> - load up your buffer with work
> - don't panic if your work won't report or upload right away
> 
> The shutdown will likely last for 24 to 36hrs or so



Thanks for the reminder.  I need to make sure I get everything back up and running before this outage happens!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2013)

23,618,725
Up a million and a half points from yesterday!        

Woot!





The next few days are probably going to be rough, as we deal with server maintenance, but we'll bounce back quickly enough 

Pullman, Washington:




(anyone else think that this looks like the Royale theme background for WinXP?)


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2013)

Great job Team! 

   FreeDC hasn't updated yet- will post the stones and pie as soon as they do.... or a draft with what's available within the hour


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome, still hanging on to #4! Good work! 



Norton said:


> Great job Team!
> 
> FreeDC hasn't updated yet- will post the stones and pie as soon as they do.... or a draft with what's available within the hour



Thanks, was hoping that I would have scored a little more pts after getting back up and running


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Awesome, still hanging on to #4! Good work!



Hardly just hanging on--we're not even close to being ousted


----------



## t_ski (Jan 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Pullman, Washington:
> http://i.imgur.com/PtWNzsC.jpg
> (anyone else think that this looks like the Royale theme background for WinXP?)



There was a guy who went looking for and found all of the actual locations for the XP wallpapers.

http://www.petapixel.com/2012/08/03/the-most-viewed-photo-of-all-time/


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2013)

13,121,431
The server maintenance over the past twenty four hours was hard on everyone  
Just think--tomorrow should be incredible!  








Narrowing in on Clubic and, soon enough, the French Speaking Alliance:





Patagonia, Argentina:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2013)

Still comfortably #4 in the world. . Great job team!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2013)

34,278,966
After low numbers yesterday, we've bounced up enormously today--good job everyone!       





Handily ahead of the competition again 

Clubic doesn't stand a chance! 





One of my favorites: Lake Tahoe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2013)

Great job today everyone


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2013)

Excellent work!    I've heard Lake Tahoe is beautiful (sure does look it), never got a chance to go there.  Maybe someday


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Excellent work!    I've heard Lake Tahoe is beautiful (sure does look it), never got a chance to go there.  Maybe someday



Nor have I (I've never been west of Kentucky), but it is gorgeous.  Right up there with Alaska and Norway


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jan 25, 2013)

With this week of -25+ here in Montreal,  my computer work hard to keep the room at 20C


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

23,904,072
Good work guys--nearly twenty four million!         






Yosemite:





We're very close to overtaking Clubic:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2013)

24,725,129
Up nearly a million points from yesterday!        
We seem to have settled down nicely in the mid-20s range recently--an amazing improvement from the ~3 million a day that we were doing before the GPU WUs came out 





Good stuff 

Clubic is vanquishes; the French Alliance is up next 




Then it will be a long slog until our next set of overtakes--a time for the Team to build and stay strong 

Taupliz, Oesterreich:


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow, the team is doing well 

Happy to be part of it


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2013)

24,217,892
Another day over twenty four million--great job fellow Teammates!      





It would be awesome if we could break past #4 and come in ahead IBM--even just for one day!  Beat the guys who started the project 


Volcanic Lightning!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 27, 2013)

Great work again team.  I hope we can hit #3 one day!  That would be truly awesome, a super amazing accomplishment. 

Awesome pic btw [Ion], thanks for the great stuff.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks, that's one of my favorite pictures 

23,159,490
We've slipped a tad, but we're still in a very solid position and maintaining a great output    

A comfortable five million above #5 in the world 





A bit less impressive, but still beautiful:




The Austrian Alps (Alpen Oesterreichs)


----------



## manofthem (Jan 28, 2013)

Good work team! 
Keep the nice pics coming [Ion], last Tuesday's pic is now my background


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Good work team!
> Keep the nice pics coming [Ion], last Tuesday's pic is now my background



Awesome, I'm glad to hear it was a hit 

I think tonight we'll be in for a picture I've used before--more from the Alps


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2013)

16,626,743
The server issues over the past day have adversely affected everyone--although, relative to everyone else, we're in a really strong position today!          





Good stuff 

We're making progress on the French Alliance:





Guess where this picture is from


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm guessing somewhere in the pacific, maybe Hawaii-ish?  Wherever it is, it looks beautiful 

edit: Nope, I don't think I could have been farther off in my guess 

Good job team


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'm guessing somewhere in the pacific, maybe Hawaii-ish?  Wherever it is, it looks beautiful
> Good job team



Norway 

Notice how I've been posting a great deal of pictures of the Scandinavian countries?


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Norway
> 
> Notice how I've been posting a great deal of pictures of the Scandinavian countries?



I see, indeed it is awesome looking.  My favorite though is the one from a few days ago, Argentina, which is now my background.  


[Ion] said:


> Patagonia, Argentina:


Not only is it beautiful, but it's also the neighbor country of my wife's homeland, Chile 
Keep 'em comin'


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2013)

25,641,348
Woot, solidly over twenty five million again!     
With new hardware upgrades coming to the Team, I expect this to become the new norm 





Good stuff 

We're making good progress on the French Alliance---don't stop now! 





In honor of manofthem, tonight's scenic vista is Lake Pehoe, Chile:


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2013)

Good work team, some pretty numbers!  

Chile does look beautiful, just like my wife


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2013)

23,278,575
A bit down, but we'll bounce back up soon enough        





We're making good progress on the French Alliance!  





Stockholm, Sverige:


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

23,439,464
Pretty much right where we were yesterday!           

Solidly #4 once more! 






Making good progress on the French Alliance! 





Harbor Springs, Michigan:


----------



## manofthem (Feb 2, 2013)

Excellent work yet again 

That snowy picture looks like fun


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2013)

23,691,850
A most impressive accomplishment, fellow crunchers!          





A solid six million above #5      

We're making continual progress on the French Alliance--we should overtake them Monday! 





Gastein, Aplen Oesterreichs


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2013)

Sensational progress team! With Justin's new additions we could be cutting down the time to overall Top 10. Now that's definitely news worthy! Keep up the great work everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2013)

KieX said:


> Sensational progress team! With Justin's new additions we could be cutting down the time to overall Top 10. Now that's definitely news worthy! Keep up the great work everyone



I think it's just a question of how far we can push forward before the HCC project finishes and we lose the GPU WUs.  But I'm optimistic that we can make top-10 globally soon


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I think it's just a question of how far we can push forward before the HCC project finishes and we lose the GPU WUs.  But I'm optimistic that we can make top-10 globally soon



Definitely looking good for it. Also looking good are those pictures you're putting up. Probably going to break my data quota downloading them


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2013)

KieX said:


> Definitely looking good for it. Also looking good are those pictures you're putting up. Probably going to break my data quota downloading them



I love scenic vistas, and I think they make the Daily Updates a bit more interesting.  Like Norton and his Hot Coffee pictures


----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I think it's just a question of how far we can push forward before the HCC project finishes and we lose the GPU WUs.  But I'm optimistic that we can make top-10 globally soon



We're about 40 days from #12 .... even sooner if the challenge goes well


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> We're about 40 days from #12 .... even sooner if the challenge goes well



I'm cautiously optimistic that we can be #12 in the world by the end of the competition


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2013)

How much more we got on those GPU WU's BTW?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> How much more we got on those GPU WU's BTW?



Unclear.  The last I heard was June or so.  Looking at this graph, I get an estimate of just over four months left, so that would be about June again


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2013)

23,268,302
Another solid day just over 23m points again :toast         





Solidly above the #5 team once again 





Less than a day until we overtake the French Alliance and exactly the same time estimated to overtake of BroadbandReports and UserFriendly 

Berchtesgaden, Bayern, Germany


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Unclear.  The last I heard was June or so.  Looking at this graph, I get an estimate of just over four months left, so that would be about June again
> http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q210/Sekerob/WCGDashboard.png



Any possibility they can stick around longer, I gotta stay on top of the WCG site a bit more, get some more info.  Don't visit it all that often.



[Ion] said:


> 23,268,302
> Another solid day just over 23m points again :toast
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130203/teams.png
> ...



Great job today team


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2013)

23,985,208
Nearly twenty four million--and we should be doing 25m very soon now!      





Good work! 

The French Alliance has been vanquished--onward to victory!  





The Canadian Rockies:


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2013)

Great work team, can't wait to see how things pick up for the competition


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn can't wait to get back my HD6950.. My HD5670 score less :/

But we are top 4 of days, TPU made a huge boost in the last couple of months


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2013)

25,626,413
A million and a half more today than we managed yesterday!  A very solid improvement, and I expect to see us go up even more by this weekend! :toast       







Jasper National Park, Alberta, Canada:


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2013)

Great Job Team!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

26,140,533
Movement in the right direction as the competition approaches       





We're holding on to our spot well     

Aletschgletscher, Valais, Switzerland:


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2013)

We really are going strong, and absolutely in the right direction: up.  
Let's keep it going!!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2013)

Is that the 2ch I'm thinking of?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

26,859,318
Buoyed by new members, we're making for a remarkably impressive performance!          





Maybe we can even manage #3 one of these days 

Ayr Lake, Baffin Island, Canada:


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

29,507,737
Well isn't this something?           





Maybe we'll even be able to hit #3 at this rate 

A particularly spectacular picture of Crater Lake, Oregon:


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 29,507,737
> Well isn't this something?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130208/teams.png
> ...



Oh damn.. 

Great work everyone!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2013)

Let's shoot for 30,000,000


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Let's shoot for 30,000,000



I'd say that it should be an entirely doable accomplishment.  Or at least I hope so  
We certainly have a remarkable upward momentum and 30m isn't too far way


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Let's shoot for 30,000,000



30 million is too easy....We want a piece of IBM!!! 

Great job today Team!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 9, 2013)

Once the contest is over, I fear we will drop a lot because not all members wil continue to crunch 12/7 or 24/7, some might drop their rates to only a few hours a week or not at all. If we "loose" the HCC GPU WUs we will drop even further.
We do this for science though, not for points so things should still be good even if we go down to position 20 (or whatever position we had before the GPU Wus).


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Once the contest is over, I fear we will drop a lot because not all members wil continue to crunch 12/7 or 24/7, some might drop their rates to only a few hours a week or not at all. If we "loose" the HCC GPU WUs we will drop even further.
> We do this for science though, not for points so things should still be good even if we go down to position 20 (or whatever position we had before the GPU Wus).



Nothing to fear and yes we do it for the science. I can't speak for all but though it's pretty cool that we have a real shot at Top 10 in the world, I will continue to crunch with no real concern whether our Team is in the Top 10, Top 20, or Top 200 

In it for the long haul


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 9, 2013)

Can't say I'll crunch at this level forever but I'll leave the CCTV machine doing whatever it can. Is on 24/7 anyway, a few more watts/day won't hurt and since I'm upgrading to a more efficient CPU it might even out (currently running on a P4 2.4C and GF6200 AGP).


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Can't say I'll crunch at this level forever but I'll leave the CCTV machine doing whatever it can. Is on 24/7 anyway, a few more watts/day won't hurt and since I'm upgrading to a more efficient CPU it might even out (currently running on a P4 2.4C and GF6200 AGP).



_Many hands make light work_

Every point/result is important- All contributions are appreciated


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

28,682,911
Well, no thirty million today, but we've still done amazingly well, and we'll hit it soon enough      






We need to go and take a bite out of IBM 

Hamnoy, Norway:


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 10, 2013)

I am at my parents now, my main rig has not been crunching since saturday afternoon (yesterday), and my 2nd system outputs way less (mainly because the HD 4200, therefore no GPU WUs). The best chance on hitting 30m occurs in the period mo-fri because a lot of the team members are down a bit during weekends.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I am at my parents now, my main rig has not been crunching since saturday afternoon (yesterday), and my 2nd system outputs way less (mainly because the HD 4200, therefore no GPU WUs). The best chance on hitting 30m occurs in the period mo-fri because a lot of the team members are down a bit during weekends.



Certainly--weeekends have always been a bit low for us--it's also when people game


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

29,597,460
Up nearly one million points from yesterday--thirty million should be no challenge come weektime         





Our position relative to our neighbors 

The beauty of space:


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> 30 million is too easy....We want a piece of IBM!!!



I think that overtaking IBM, even if only for a day, would require a coordinated effort... and luck. It seems that 37M is a bad day for IBM, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I think that overtaking IBM, even if only for a day, would require a coordinated effort.



At the point we are at right now we can do it with an extra 12 7970's running full output.... which is awfully good considering that we are a relatively small Team.

It is a commendable and truly awesome feat to get that close!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> At the point we are at right now we can do it with an extra 12 7970's running full output.... which is awfully good considering that we are a relatively small Team.
> 
> It is a commendable and truly awesome feat to get that close!



That really is remarkable--yes, it's still $4k in extra HW (at least)--but still.  If we can get t_ski to bring his tri-HD7970 rig back online, we're making good progress already.  And I may have to pick up another HD7770 or two after these current ones go out to winners 
Or maybe another HD7850--this is an impressive piece of HW


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> At the point we are at right now we can do it with an extra 12 7970's running full output.... which is awfully good considering that we are a relatively small Team.
> 
> It is a commendable and truly awesome feat to get that close!



Yeah, no doubt but since many users are on and off, having all of them coincide is the tricky part. 

I'll try to setup 2 WUs again after clearing my queue and I think I'll have the 6450 running by mid-week. Octanux is adding its 4 threads too (no GPU WUs, AGP system )


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm hopping to pick up a Xeon for my file server because it's crunching on a pentium D. Hopefully I win a 7770 in the contest, and pick up another one with the red pocket money I got so I can get some more points


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> I'm hopping to pick up a Xeon for my file server because it's crunching on a pentium D. Hopefully I win a 7770 in the contest, and pick up another one with the red pocket money I got so I can get some more points



If it would support a C2D, I'd be happy to send one your way before too long.  An E8400 would do at least twice what the PentD does


----------



## t_ski (Feb 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That really is remarkable--yes, it's still $4k in extra HW (at least)--but still.  If we can get t_ski to bring his tri-HD7970 rig back online, we're making good progress already.  And I may have to pick up another HD7770 or two after these current ones go out to winners
> Or maybe another HD7850--this is an impressive piece of HW



Still trying to figure out the bugs in Win8, but it's running 1 WU per card and 9 CPU WU's ATM.  Too many people were knocking me out of the daily pie... :shadedshu



[Ion] said:


> If it would support a C2D, I'd be happy to send one your way before too long.  An E8400 would do at least twice what the PentD does



Ion is your source for S775 CPU's!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

That's still a very solid setup, even w/ just one WU per card.

And I'm happy to purchase LGA775 CPUs and ship them to Team members at cost--they go to a good use and it's not much work for me


----------



## t_ski (Feb 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That's still a very solid setup, even w/ just one WU per card.



Still not as good as it could be.  I'm trying to work on it when I get a few minutes, but life still is keeping me too busy


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Still trying to figure out the bugs in Win8, but it's running 1 WU per card and 9 CPU WU's ATM.  Too many people were knocking me out of the daily pie... :shadedshu



I guess I'll be hopping down a spot real soon then  

Sucks that the roads aren't clear enough here to reach my remote rigs... they likely have about 70-80k points waiting to report on them atm 

I made it out to the store but it took 4 wheel low to get out of my neighborhood and back and got stuck a few times 

My neighbors came out to watch me back up down our unplowed street for about 500 feet- they think I'm a little nuts anyway


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, here's our thirty million and more!            





Impressive! 

Mabodalen, Norway:


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow 32 million - amazing work everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2013)

dude12564 said:


> Wow 32 million - amazing work everyone!



Indeed--a most impressive improvement over yesterday


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2013)

Wowee, that's some awesome #'s, great work! 
Also, Norway is looking pretty amazing; I hope I get to travel there someday


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 13, 2013)

31,873,935
Well would you look at that?  Solidly over thirty million two days in a row!  
This competition is doing great things for our output!  :Rockout:       






Maybe some day we can match IBM's output... 

Moose Pass, Alaska:


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes indeed, very good work from all involved!  Let's keep it up!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

33,709,269
Down a little bit one day, up enormously the next.  Pretty damn sweet if you ask me!        






Solidly at #4 in the world again! 


Alberta, Canada:




mjkmike really has the ideal weather for this sort of pursuit


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2013)

34,282,374
Up, up, and away!         






Denali National Park, Alaska:


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 15, 2013)

If I understand Free-DC well, only 122 members are turning in results?


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> If I understand Free-DC well, only 122 members are turning in results?



We were returning around 80-85 so 122 is pretty good


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 34,282,374
> Up, up, and away!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130214/teams509.png
> ...



Let's go for 35 million!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2013)

dude12564 said:


> Let's go for 35 million!



Aye'aye!  I'm giving her all she's got!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2013)

34,067,589
Another day solidly over 34 million points again--we've blasted right through that 30m goal!           






We're going to need to bump things up a bit to stand a chance at taking a bite out of IBM 

Look at the adorable baby cheetah!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2013)

33,975,970
Awesome work my friends!          






Closer to IBM than I think we've ever been before! 

A Norwegian Fjord:


----------



## Bow (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2013)

32,887,369
We're solidly over thirty million still, and I anticipate that we'll bounce back up even further this week.         





We keep getting so close to IBM--awesome! 

Alberta, Canada:






I have two more i7s coming online this week--does anyone else have something they're bringing to help take down IBM?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 18, 2013)

My Phenom rig is turning in its first results as well as the 145+6450 combo. I think I'll add about 2000ppd.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 19, 2013)

32,993,049
So close to thirty three million!         





We're slipping behind IBM 

Breckenridge, Colorado:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2013)

We are rockin'


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 20, 2013)

34,565,451
Awesome--nearly thirty five million!    : eek:  :repsect:    





An amazing feat indeed! 

A Norwegian lake:


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

35,170,979
And thirty five million it is--impressive work indeed!   : rockout:     





Good work! 

A good one for you multi-monitor folks; Mt. Hood, Oregon:


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2013)

Very nice work!!!
I say it's time for us to hit the 36M mark next!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Very nice work!!!
> I say it's time for us to hit the 36M mark next!



I'm game for 36m.  But it will have to be relatively soon, because unless I can convince the RAs that I need to leave the computers on over Spring Break for "scientific research"--possible, my RA does like me because I've helped him with HW--I'll have to shut everything except the 3930k rig down--but I'd take it home with the two Tahiti cards.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm running at full output now so I don't think I can contribute more than the 50-55K I've been hitting lately.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2013)

33,517,705
Well, no thirty six million tonight, but we'll hit it soon enough I'm sure!        






Cracker Lake, Glacier National Park:


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2013)

34,375,766
Up from yesterday--I think that we may be able to eek out thirty six million next week.  At least I'm optimistic, because that would be awesome!        





In just over a week we're scheduled to overtake UserFriendly.org to be #12 in the world, and the Rochester Institute of Technology should fall in a month 

The South Island, New Zealand:


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 24, 2013)

34,346,261
I'm very impressed with our performance recently!            





Within five million points of IBM--awesome! 

The Devil's Kettle, Minnesota:


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 24, 2013)

Rank 3 next weekend?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Rank 3 next weekend?



Well, we haven't managed #3 by daily credits yet, but I'm certainly game to try.  It certainly would be pretty amazing for a team of our size


----------



## KrisC (Feb 25, 2013)

Ill leave all my machines going for a while. Hopin I win that 3930k and put it towards a machine in honor of a friend of mine who passed in dec of 2012. Otherwise ill just keep going at this till iget my hands on a 4p g34 mobo and go to town with that.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2013)

KrisC said:


> towards a machine in honor of a friend of mine who passed in dec of 2012



Very sorry to hear about your friend Kris.  I had my brother and best friend in the world pass New Years Eve 2011 so I know how that can be man.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2013)

33,540,335
Another impressive day--we're still managing to stay relatively close to IBM and doing over 33m a day           








One of my favorites--the Matterhorn:


----------



## KrisC (Feb 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 33,540,335
> 
> One of my favorites--the Matterhorn:
> http://i.imgur.com/LCq31kz.jpg



Beauty pic. Although that mountain is a mere bump compared to the snowbank at the end of my driveway.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2013)

Way late because I've been suffering from technical difficulties, but still, daily numbers 
34,346,160
Another solid day--we're doing very well with maintaining 34m PPD            





IBM is really stepping things up! 

Oregon, US;


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2013)

32,832,813
Another impressive day, but let's see if we can turn things up a bit and hit 35m again        






I dunno what's up with IBM, but they're sure making our life difficult 

White Water Terraces, Shangri-la, China:


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

31,750,431
I dunno what happened today, but we could use a bit more to help keep up our average           







Another picture of Alberta, Canada:


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2013)

31,432,277
Another day over thirty one million, but still we still need to turn things up!           

IBM is still maintaining an enormous lead on us 





Mt. Fuji from above:


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 1, 2013)

heck, I've been getting several lows this week  Added the AMD V120 that runs the stocking software. Let's see what can it do


----------



## craigo (Mar 1, 2013)

sitri had no internet for a while yesterday.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 1, 2013)

IBM is prob burning in new servers with this application. Their production will most likely come back down a bit.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> IBM is prob burning in new servers with this application. Their production will most likely come back down a bit.



And what an amazing way to burn servers in.  A good stress test, and going good at the same time


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2013)

31,862,011
Not bad at all for a Friday             





Our neighbors 

Sparks Lake, Oregon:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2013)

We are doing well indeed  Nice work everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2013)

Good job everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2013)

30,579,395
Another solid day for the Team!        






Rinjani Mountains:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, good work team.  Days like this make it seem possible that we could hit #3 some time soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2013)

Great #'s for the weekend


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2013)

30,073,188
Still more than thirty million--particularly awesome for a weekend.  Keep up the great work everyone!          






The Elk Mountains:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow, getting close to #3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2013)

So...close....to...IBM....


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2013)

32,273,190
We're up another two million points from yesterday!        





Although IBM has soared even higher 
Hey, it's still all for science, so I'm happy 

Chuebodensee, Swiss Alps


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2013)

Great job today Team! 

IF we want to get a little sneaky with it we can get by IBM on a weekend..... we may need to hold back a little the day before and give it all we can plus whatever extra we can push out of our setups. It will be a symbolic/engineered win but still a win. 

Maybe we can set it up as a new challenge for the future titled "Beat IBM!"


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> Great job today Team!
> 
> IF we want to get a little sneaky with it we can get by IBM on a weekend..... we may need to hold back a little the day before and give it all we can plus whatever extra we can push out of our setups. It will be a symbolic/engineered win but still a win.
> 
> Maybe we can set it up as a new challenge for the future titled "Beat IBM!"



I'm all for any kind of organized tactic that can help us move on up, even for just the day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2013)

Should be fun


----------



## Zebeon (Mar 5, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Great job today Team!
> 
> IF we want to get a little sneaky with it we can get by IBM on a weekend..... we may need to hold back a little the day before and give it all we can plus whatever extra we can push out of our setups. It will be a symbolic/engineered win but still a win.
> 
> ...



That would be awesome!  

Great job everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2013)

31,091,212
Well, no juicy IBM for us today, but we're still doing a very impressive job here!          







Gullfross, Iceland:


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 31,091,212
> Well, no juicy IBM for us today, but we're still doing a very impressive job here!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130305/teams.png
> ...



Another great day! 

We need to keep watch on BOINC@Taiwan though:





They have been surging forward lately!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2013)

Yup, I've seen that on Free-DC that they're edging ever upwards.  We're fortunately still 10% ahead of them, but it doesn't leave much room for mistakes--particularly with the end of the competition approaching


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> We need to keep watch on BOINC@Taiwan though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








We need to kick it up a notch, can't let these guys take out spot


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2013)

manofthem said:


> http://www.greenbookblog.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/DangerWillRobinson.jpg
> 
> We need to kick it up a notch, can't let these guys take out spot



Well, I have another ~30 threads coming online again Sunday


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 6, 2013)

My 7770 should show up this week too


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2013)

This is sounding good, more expansion


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> Another great day!
> 
> We need to keep watch on BOINC@Taiwan though:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130305/BOINC Taiwan 0305.jpg
> ...



A little too close for comfort. :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 7, 2013)

30,261,352
Thirty million once again          





...but somehow Taiwan has managed to surge ahead--I will not stand for this!  No sir!  I need more equipment to keep us ahead!  :shadedshu

Patagonia, Argentina:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful Argentina is overshadowed by our drop in the rankings; we can't sit idly by and do nothing while another team claims our spot!!! 

What are we going to do about this?  

We need to rockout more    




But, they do deserve respect for their efforts


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 8, 2013)

30,569,781
Another thirty million point day!          





...but Taiwan is still ahead of us  
Come on guys, we need to turn things up!

Lauterbrunnen, Switzerland:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2013)

Bah, #5 doesn't sound and feel as good as #4. 
Come on guys, we can do this


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm maxed out atm but have 8 more threads incoming 

We need an extra squadron of 7970's to visit us for a couple of weeks!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2013)

I hear you. I'm only running my one pc and am trying to put together another. Funds always are the limiting factor for me, and I'm sure others.

We do what we can do


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 8, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I hear you. I'm only running my one pc and am trying to put together another. Funds always are the limiting factor for me, and I'm sure others.
> 
> We do what we can do



Ehh, for me it's more heat, power consumption, and space.  Only so many m^3 available for storing computers and watts I can pull down 


"We do what we must, because we can, for the good of all of us" -- GLaDOS (appropriate here I think)


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2013)

30,382,414
Congratulations all--another thirty million day!         





And, most importantly, we managed to push past Taiwan for #4 again!  Now let's see if we can keep it! 

Milford Sound, New Zealand:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2013)

New Zealand is bloody beautiful!  

Feels good to finish the challenge at #4


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2013)

manofthem said:


> New Zealand is bloody beautiful!
> 
> Feels good to finish the challenge at #4



That it sure does!  Now let's hope our new members can keep us here


----------



## sabre23 (Mar 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That it sure does!  Now let's hope our new members can keep us here



Hopefully i will crunch everyday @current rate (million in a month ) as long as me and my computer are alive.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2013)

30,187,550
Another day over thirty million--a very consistent level of output from a very awesome team      





...yet Taiwan edged us out once again :shadedshu
I think it's time to organize an invasion by the People's Republic 

Mount Damavan, Iran:


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 11, 2013)

29,387,730
Not quite thirty million, but still a very solid day--good work everyone!         





Better yet, back to our comfortable #4 

Lake Serene, Washington:


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2013)

Great job Team!!!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 11, 2013)

we are still doing some nice work!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 12, 2013)

28,467,833
Another great day--keep up the great work all!        





But we've been pushed back to #5--we can't let this continue!  :shadedshu

Waterfall of the Gods, Iceland:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2013)

Good work team. Lets not let this temporary drop in #'s dampen our spirits. 
Press on men


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2013)

Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 13, 2013)

30,155,375
Back up over thirty million again--sweet work everyone!         






However, Taiwan and IBM are still doing very well, so we're back at #5 again 

Lake Geneva:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2013)

Not bad at all gentlemen, considering all the little hiccups that many of us have had last day or so.  
Let's keep it up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2013)

Great job everyone, keep up the awesome work


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 14, 2013)

29,271,061
Good work--close to thirty million again        






If we're going to hit 30m again and take back our #4 spot, we're going to need a good bit more output.  Let's see what we can do 

Glacier National Park, Montana:


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm testing my 7950 at 1200mhz GPU, and doing 1 WU + 3 CPU, should I run more on GPU?


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I'm testing my 7950 at 1200mhz GPU, and doing 1 WU + 3 CPU, should I run more on GPU?



Start with 8 GPU WU's (0.5 CPU each) and no CPU WU's- you should spool up to 80k+ ppd within 2-3 days


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 14, 2013)

.5 cpu? 50% Cpu each?

I'll have to check the tutorial for this


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> .5 cpu? 50% Cpu each?
> 
> I'll have to check the tutorial for this



Use m&m's utility- will make it easy to do. 

Will post a link to it in a sec... Done (see links below):
Use this BOINC Manager:
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/boinc_7.0.56_windows_x86_64.exe

Here's the link to m&m's utility:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2829441&postcount=617

Read through a few of the more recent posts in that thread- good troubleshooting info


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 14, 2013)

alright, I'll test this tomorrow, going to sleep now 

Thanks man!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 14, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> .5 cpu? 50% Cpu each?
> 
> I'll have to check the tutorial for this



I have my HD7950 configured to run 10 WUs at a time, each with .42 CPUs (on an i3).

With your four real cores, I suspect that you could reasonably do 12 GPU WUs at once (or even a bit more)


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 15, 2013)

28,476,203
Everyone is down a bit today, but we're back up above Taiwan again today--good work guys!      






New Zealand:


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2013)

Great job Team!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 16, 2013)

27,034,168
Down a bit more, but hopefully we'll bounce back up again soon   






Northern Lake Baikal, the Russian Federation (what a beautiful country Daimus has! )


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2013)

We're doing great Team!!! 

Outstanding pic Ion!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 16, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I'm testing my 7950 at 1200mhz GPU, and doing 1 WU + 3 CPU, should I run more on GPU?



I think that you need to upgrade your BOINC version to at least 7.0.40. Your are using 7.0.28 now. You can get the very latest here http://boincstats.com/en/page/downloadBOINC and a more proven one somewhere on the WCG homepage. I'm on a 32 bit machine and I'm directed to the old 32 version.

I get +100k on a 7950 (1100 MHz) running 10 GPU on a 3.4 GHz i7 920

Edit: you can find version 7.0.42 here (scroll down) http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dev/forum_thread.php?id=6698&sort=5


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 16, 2013)

Up on 8 WU right now. SInce winter is almost finish, I'll let the CPU at more low speed.

I know it will finish on june, so I'll use GPU for more PPD. Then I'll go back to CPU. if more GPU durign summer, fine, but at winter, CPU will get back to work xD


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 17, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Up on 8 WU right now. SInce winter is almost finish, I'll let the CPU at more low speed.
> 
> I know it will finish on june, so I'll use GPU for more PPD. Then I'll go back to CPU. if more GPU durign summer, fine, but at winter, CPU will get back to work xD



Sounds like a great plan!

Given the incredible power of GPUs, and the number of people who have high-end ones, I think that the WCG techs would be foolish to not get another project running on GPUs, but only time will tell.  I desperately hope that they succeed.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 17, 2013)

27,829,287
Nearly twenty eight million--great work fellow Teammates!         





Closer to Taiwan than yesterday! 

Glacier National Park:


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 18, 2013)

28,208,524
Twenty eight million again--great work fellow Teammates!        





So close to #4 as well! 

Voyborg, Russian Federation:




I'm noticing a trend...it's cold in Russia


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2013)

I guess Russia is just a cold cold place.  Do they get any summer at all? 


Spoiler: answer



According to WikiAnswers: Russia is big, some places get really hot, some don't. The hottest it's ever been in Moscow is 36 °C (98 °F) in July and August. 

Any time it gets to about 30 °C (86 °F) people in Moscow would consider it "hot". People in other parts of the country to the north and south might have a completely different scale.



Good work team!  Close to #4 again, super close, but I think we will be getting back there soon enough


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2013)

Great job team!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2013)

28,117,716





We are victorious!  #4 once more! 
It's clear, however, that we can't let our guard down or Taiwan will take our spot! 

Česká Republika







Yes, these are numbers from yesterday, I'm sorry, art history put me to sleep


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2013)

28,282,193
Twenty eight million once again--keep up the great work guys! toast:





And above Taiwan, too! 

The Northern Lights over Tallinn, Estonia:


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2013)

29,582,164'
Sweet job--twenty nine and a half million on this wonderful day!         





And #4 once again! 


Quebec, Canada:


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow, that is a nice picture!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 22, 2013)

29,301,674
Twenty nine million once again--a consistent and impressive result!  






And #4 once again!

Kepler Falls:


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 23, 2013)

29,182,133
Another solidly twenty-nine million day!       





The threat from Taiwan appears (at least for now) nonexistant 

Maashey Lake, Altai Mountains, Russian Federation:


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 24, 2013)

TPU is in good shape


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 24, 2013)

27,599,201
Down a little bit over the weekend, but we're still doing great!         






Snowdownia, Wales:


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 25, 2013)

27,706,830
Pretty much constant from yesterday at a tad under 28m--certainly not bad!            






It's hard being a cat, apparently....


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 25, 2013)

nice pics 

got low point today, forgot to reopen BOINC.

and I just found out that, sometimes my first screen gets black with grey lines, but my second monitor is okay... very strange. as boinc was in sleep... so card was running 500/1250...


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

28,317,023
A sweet twenty eight million to start off the week--good stuff Comrades!        






Emerald Lake, British Columbia, Canada:





And Lake Louise, Alberta, Canada:


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2013)

Great job Team! 

and great pics Ion


----------



## HammerON (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome pics


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 26, 2013)

I guess this could be my new background 

great job team!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

I was hesitant to post two pictures, but ultimately decided, aww, screw it, they're awesome


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 27, 2013)

28,212,902
Another solid job---keep it up Teammates!          

Solid #4 once again!





Another picture of the Great White North--Baffin Island, Canada:


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2013)

28,104,283
Twenty eight million again--solid stuff!          





I dunno what IBM is up to lately, but damn! 

Vorderer Gosauseen, Oesterreich:


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2013)

*WCG Daily Numbers- 3/28/2013*
* These are the results from yesterday- hope [Ion] is OK.... unusual that he's late with posting this 

*28,476,398*






*Great Job Team!!! *-


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 30, 2013)

Norton said:


> *WCG Daily Numbers- 3/28/2013*
> * These are the results from yesterday- *hope [Ion] is OK.... unusual that he's late with posting this *
> 
> *28,476,398*
> ...



He's still posting to FaceBook, so I'm sure he's fine.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2013)

Norton said:


> *WCG Daily Numbers- 3/28/2013*
> * These are the results from yesterday- hope [Ion] is OK.... unusual that he's late with posting this
> 
> *28,476,398*
> ...



Thanks Bill--I fell asleep yesterday before the numbers came out


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2013)

28,511,808
Great work guys--twenty eight million once more!          





Taiwan is getting awfully close once more 

Not too far from where I am--the Smoky Mountains National Park, North Carolina:


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2013)

29,899,673
Nearly 30m again--awesome!          





Taiwan is awfully close again, however 

The Faroe Islands:


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2013)

Results from yesterday, delayed by technical difficulties...

29,625,064
Great work--continuing our nearly thirty million!     

No team comparison, as WCG only shows that for the current day--however, we came in ahead of Taiwan and behind IBM, so no surprises there 

Mt. Hood:


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2013)

And now for tonight 

28,743,049
Down about 1m points, but that's pretty much my fault, and we're still doing a great job here     





#4 once more 

Alpstein, Schweiz:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

Good work but crap! Boinc@taiwan is coming back  

Scotty, I need more power!!!  Good thing I should have the 7870 up and running shortly!


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 2, 2013)

I might dedicate more capacity to WCG and less to the other BOINC projects I contribute to.


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2013)

Great work today Team! 

Looks like we have shot at passing 900 million Team milestone AND passing RIT for 11th place tomorrow!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> Great work today Team!
> 
> Looks like we have shot at passing 900 million Team milestone AND passing RIT for 11th place tomorrow!



Yup, we have a lot to look forward to!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 3, 2013)

29,405,759
A Triumph of Science!  Another (nearly) thirty million points of work done by the best team!          






Still #4, and Taiwan is still too close for my liking...

New Zealand:





Also, for good measure, Yellowstone Falls, Wyoming:


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 4, 2013)

29,647,238
Awesome guys--we seem to have established a comfortable not-quite thirty million daily--certainly not bad!         





Taiwan is still uncomfortably close IMO, but also still fortunately behind us 

Pai, Thailand:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2013)

Good work posting [Ion], I always enjoy your pics 

It seems like we are holding off Taiwan for now, but now is not the time for slacking off


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 5, 2013)

30,316,899
Thirty million and a bit more--sweet work everyone!              





We've expanded our lead over Taiwan 

One I've posted before, but a favorite of mine: Crater Lake, Oregon:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2013)

Excellent work, we are moving in the right direction!!! Nice pic as always bro


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 6, 2013)

31,214,900
Thirty one million!                  





We've widened our lead! 

A sunset in South Africa:


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2013)

Woot!  A great day!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah!

I hope there will still be GPU work, as now I got 82k PPD average boinc (about 500k+ WCG)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2013)

The TPU server was suffering from _technical difficulties_ last night, so the numbers are ten hours late 
But worth it, I think 
32,335,004
Super-awesome extra-amazing job guys!  This is something to be quite proud of !         





And we've widened our lead over #5 

Lake Baikal, Russia!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2013)

33,290,745
Up, up, and away we go!  Our trend over the past few days is pretty amazing--maybe we'll hit 34m soon               





And a good four million ahead of #5!  I dunno what IBM is up to, however, as they've been enormously ahead of us for a while now! 


Sorenberg, Switzerland:


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2013)

34,086,726
Thirty _four_ million???!?  You guys are doing a kickass job--I'm incredibly impressed!          





And a damn good thing, looking at where Taiwan is! 

Aiuille du Midi, the French Alps:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2013)

Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 10, 2013)

32,757,608
I dunno what's happened--we've still maintained nearly thirty three million once again.  This is a good four of five million more than we were doing just last week--not too shabby!          





However, that apparently wasn't good enough, as we've been pushed to #5 again 

Poking around, I've found two individuals who we can blame for our suffering: Administrator1152 and bgc.  I think we should fine where they live and bribe them.  That or a DDoS attack 

Lake Sorvagsvatn, in the Faroe Islands:


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 32,757,608
> However, that apparently wasn't good enough, as we've been pushed to #5 again
> 
> I think we should fine where they live and bribe them.  That or a DDoS attack *Thank them for their hard work and contribution to humanity and WCG *



Fixed that for you 

Great work today Team! -


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Fixed that for you
> 
> Great work today Team! -



Well, I meant bribe them to join our team 

Of course the DDoS attack was in jest--what they are doing is simply amazing--one user with an average of over 1.5 million BOINC a day  

I have the utmost respect for someone who is doing that


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I meant bribe them to join our team
> 
> Of course the DDoS attack was in jest--what they are doing is simply amazing--one user with an average of over 1.5 million BOINC a day
> 
> I have the utmost respect for someone who is doing that



I know, I was just poking ya a bit 

If you look at our points over the last month or so... BOINC@Taiwan pushed their #'s up and we just edged them out on more than a few ocassions  

They got us a few times too!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I dunno what's happened--we've still maintained nearly thirty three million once again.  This is a good four of five million more than we were doing just last week--not too shabby!


It's because I've been running my rigs near 100% all 24 hours a day lately


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> I know, I was just poking ya a bit
> 
> If you look at our points over the last month or so... BOINC@Taiwan pushed their #'s up and we just edged them out on more than a few ocassions
> 
> They got us a few times too!


Yup, what they've managed to accomplish is pretty amazing.  And they've definitely managed to give us a run for our money on multiple occasions--it helps keep us on edge 


t_ski said:


> It's because I've been running my rigs near 100% all 24 hours a day lately


Well, that certainly does help


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 10, 2013)

150000K  What's that, 15 7970s? A bitcoin operation turned into a WCG powerhouse?

I should be able to turn in 180-200K ppd soon. A 7870 should arrive today and the other in about a week.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> 150000K  What's that, 15 7970s? A bitcoin operation turned into a WCG powerhouse?
> 
> I should be able to turn in 180-200K ppd soon. A 7870 should arrive today and the other in about a week.



Yup, that would be about 13-15 HD7970s.  Or three hundred i7-2600s


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yup, that would be about 13-15 HD7970s.  Or three hundred i7-2600s



Or a big ass server!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Or a big ass server *room*!



fixt


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2013)

31,734,226
Due to the difficulties that Norton and perhaps a few others are having, we're down a little bit tonight, but we're still doing a damn fine job!          

A bit closer to Taiwan, too!





Lysefjorden, Norway:


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 31,734,226
> Due to the difficulties that Norton and perhaps a few others are having, we're down a little bit tonight, but we're still doing a damn fine job!
> 
> A bit closer to Taiwan, too!
> ...



Great job today Team!!! 

My stuff is back up and running (storm has passed). One of my rigs is going over to F@H for awhile for the Chimp Challenge but hopefully I'll be able to get the 790X/1045T rig repaired and running this weekend


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2013)

Good work team, 30M+ is just awesome!  



Norton said:


> My stuff is back up and running (storm has passed). One of my rigs is going over to F@H for awhile for the Chimp Challenge but hopefully I'll be able to get the 790X/1045T rig repaired and running this weekend



That's awesome of you to dedicate a rig over to F@H,


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2013)

31,115,415
Thirty one million--way to go!           

Still behind Taiwan, unfortunately 





On the upside at least, they're clearly doing an awesome job 

Niagara Falls in the winter:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2013)

Great work team, the effort is always worth it.  And fear not, we shall catch up to Taiwan soon enough.....


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Great work team, the effort is always worth it.  And fear not, we shall catch up to Taiwan soon enough.....



Indeed-if we put ourselves to a problem, nothing can stop us!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2013)

31,953,530
Nearly thirty two million once again!  I'm afraid that this may drop a bit as people switch over to FAH for the Chimp Challenge, but it's still a great cause 






Still number five, but we'll work our way back up.  It's absolutely amazing to see what IBM is accomplishing right now!  

Rodoya, Norway:


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 13, 2013)

yay, great day team


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2013)

31,419,840
Even with members switching over to FAH for the CC, we've still managed nearly what we got yesterday--great work!         





And ahead of Taiwan once again!  

Whistler Creek, Whistler, British Columbia:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2013)

Amazing work!!!  Good to be #4 again and good to see the numbers still up!
 

I wish I could be snowboarding in BC, looks like a decent mountain in that pic


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2013)

30,688,197
We're down just a bit, but we're still doing a great job!         





Strangely enough, IBM and Taiwan are both down a fair bit today...

Alpstein, Suisse:


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe they too had people who hopped over to folding for that challenge. Hence starting to go down now.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Maybe they too had people who hopped over to folding for that challenge. Hence starting to go down now.



Unlikely--I've noticed that their PPD just fluctuates a lot (from about 16m to about 33m).  Strange


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Unlikely--I've noticed that their PPD just fluctuates a lot (from about 16m to about 33m).  Strange



Yes, I too have notice (at least with Taiwan) that their ppd can be all over the place.  I'm glad for continuity's sake that we as a team seem to maintain a solid steady ppd, within a slight margin of error.  

Perhaps our ppd may decline because of the folding challenge though; I know I've moved over my secondary rig and am thinking of adding my main one too


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 15, 2013)

I will stay BOINCing, because my main system is way better at that AFAIK. So is my secondary system, too which I don't have access ATM.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Yes, I too have notice (at least with Taiwan) that their ppd can be all over the place.  I'm glad for continuity's sake that we as a team seem to maintain a solid steady ppd, within a slight margin of error.
> 
> Perhaps our ppd may decline because of the folding challenge though; I know I've moved over my secondary rig and am thinking of adding my main one too



I'm leaving my ATI GPUs all on WCG--we only have another week or two of HCC WUs and I'd like to make the most of it.  After that, I'll see what sort of suffering I can inflict upon the FAH team


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm leaving my ATI GPUs all on WCG--we only have another week or two of HCC WUs and I'd like to make the most of it.  After that, I'll see what sort of suffering I can inflict upon the FAH team



Yeah, you're right.  I decided the same last night for my main rig.  I had stopped new tasks but when it was getting down low in the buffer, I just couldn't pull the plug altogether so they're still crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2013)

30,006,184
The FAH Chimp Challenge is making its mark on our team, but we're still holding pretty steady!            





A comfortable #4 again!

Milford Sound, New Zealand:


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 16, 2013)

I wonder what's the deal with B@T. Their numbers vary alround 10M from one day to another.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2013)

28,767,417
Down below 30m again, but it's only temporary, and our FAH team is doing ain incredible job ATM            

No threat to our position, however 






Autumn in Bayern, Deutschland:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2013)

OMG, that's just beautiful; go Deutschland! 

Nice to see still #4, even if we are sacrificing some ppd to F@H. Lets keep working hard!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2013)

manofthem said:


> OMG, that's just beautiful; go Deutschland!
> 
> Nice to see still #4, even if we are sacrificing some ppd to F@H. Lets keep working hard!



I swear, I have yet to find a vista in Germany that isn't beautiful 

And in light of the boost to our FAH team, what we're doing here is particularly impressive


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2013)

27,880,867
Twenty seven million again--not bad guys!         





No current threat from Taiwan 

Kyushu, Japan:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2013)

That's an amazing pic too, crazy weather.  
I did bring back my 7930 to WCG tonight, so let's hope it adds a little bump


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2013)

Great job Team!!! 

Looks like we won't get an update tonight from FreeDC or BOINCStats :shadedshu

I'll give it a chance and will post the stones and Pie tomorrow am.....


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Kyushu, Japan:
> http://i.imgur.com/dLAjD36.jpg



Japan?  I thought that was my intestines after eating Chinese food


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That's an amazing pic too, crazy weather.
> I did bring back my 7930 to WCG tonight, so let's hope it adds a little bump



Nature does some pretty damn fierce stuff


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2013)

A bit late tonight, I got distracted playing with some new toys 
27,510,078

Another thoroughly impressive day from Team TPU            







Guilin, China:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2013)

You're forgiven!  (especially for that awesome pic) 
Great looking numbers yet again, nice work all!


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2013)

Great work today Team! 

We're on track for 1 Billion FreeDC points (7 Billion WCG points) total next week and reaching WCG 10th place in about two weeks!!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> Great work today Team!
> 
> We're on track for 1 Billion FreeDC points (7 Billion WCG points) total next week and reaching WCG 10th place in about two weeks!!!



Awesome, a terrific accomplishment!

I just got the 7770 installed back alongside the 7870LE (7930).  I set both cards to run 6 WUs ( which I don't think is enough for the 7870 and maybe too much for the 7770), so I shall see how that goes; I'm hoping for smooth sailing.  This of course was possible thanks to Norton 

Hopefully I'll see some positive results.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2013)

27,907,725
Back up to nearly twenty eight million again!             







Karymsky, Kamchatka Peninsula, Russia:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking good team!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hmmm... I am really curious what made Taiwan's daily score plummet like that. Their daily score went down by half over the last couple of days. What the hell?
This is really disappointing.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 20, 2013)

Maybe there's a holiday or something? Their top 5 users are winding down for some reason.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2013)

26,934,529
The more-or-less standard weekend slump--a bit disappointing, but not too bad, really, and we're still doing fine            

Solid work! 




I do wonder what's happened to Taiwan, though--they're down below a third of what they were doing even recently....

After a spring thunderstorm in Utah:


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2013)

27,872,079
We're creeping back up--hopefully we can manage thirty million again at least once before the GPU WUs disappear.  Are you guys up for it?  





No imminent threats to the Team!

Lenangstind, Lyngen Peninsula, Northern Norway


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2013)

27,760,319
Well, it looks like our thirty million unfortunately isn't coming today, but what we have accomplished is still damn fine indeed            


Good work fellow Crunchers!






Two views of the _Bayerische Alpen_


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2013)

Great Work Team!!! 

If the HCC work holds on for a bit longer we should hit our 1 Billion Team milestone by the end of the week


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Great Work Team!!!
> 
> If the HCC work holds on for a bit longer we should hit our 1 Billion Team milestone by the end of the week



What I saw today is three days left, so I'm worried.  However, I've seen other predictions that we have until the 28th, so take that with a grain of salt.  Either way, they'll last until we've run out, and the completion is something to be excited about.  Even more excited when they bring out another GPU-accelerated project.

A billion points for TPU would be a very hearty accomplishment indeed


----------



## KieX (Apr 23, 2013)

We will definitely achieve 1 Billion, and more, and more.. Even if we have accelerated output my a nice magnitude with GPU WU recently, we have always been a strong, growing team:


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe I will get my silver HCC badge in time (only need like 2-3 days of runtime).


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Maybe I will get my silver HCC badge in time (only need like 2-3 days of runtime).



Drop me a PM if you want help w/ that 

I was distraught when I missed out on sapphire in C4SW


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Drop me a PM if you want help w/ that
> 
> I was distraught when I missed out on sapphire in C4SW



I'll add to that offer  
If anyone wants an assist in getting their HCC badges before we run out of work drop me or [Ion] a PM.


----------



## sabre23 (Apr 23, 2013)

i want ruby badge....131 days done 180 needed.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2013)

26,893,254
Another solid day from Team TPU.  It looks like we won't be hitting 30m again over the next few days, but what we are doing is still impressive and I'm proud of what we've managed to do          






Agrafa, Greece:


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2013)

27,477,918
And up today, to twenty seven million and counting!          

Good work! 





Kebnekaise, Sverige:


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2013)

28,162,628
Great work guys--twenty eight million today!  We just keep going up and up and up!               

We're doing well! 






A beautiful sunrise


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2013)

29,559,688
Twenty nine million today!  Maybe we will hit thirty million again over the next few days of GPU WUs     : toast:   


We're doing well 





Fylke, Norge:


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2013)

28,892,296
Nearly twenty nine million again today!               






Lach Trool, Scotland:


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2013)

29,519,833
Twenty nine and a half million--and on a weekend, no less!          






Bastei Rock, Saxon Switzerland:





Also, the Kerama Islands, Japan:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2013)

Great job fellas


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2013)

I say we need another 30M day while we still can


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I say we need another 30M day while we still can



Alright, so then when are your new GPUs coming?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2013)

30,272,081
Thirty million awwwww yeaaaah!             








In celebration, we get dogs _and_ scenery tonight


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2013)

Great work today Team!!! -


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2013)

30M!!!  I knew this was in our immediate future. I quoted myself just to emphasize the confidence I had in TPU! 



manofthem said:


> I say we need another 30M day while we still can


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I say we need another 30M day while we still can





[Ion] said:


> 30,272,081
> Thirty million awwwww yeaaaah!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130429/teams.png
> ...



Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2013)

Woot


----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2013)

31,962,620
And nearly _thirty two_ million today!             





It will be interesting to see what our numbers end up as once we're back to CPU-only power 


Our scenic view tonight is my current desktop wallpaper: a Norwegian Fjord


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2013)

Great job everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2013)

22,254,827
The good days of unlimited GPU work are unfortunately coming to an end, but relative to XtremeSystems we're actually in our strongest position yet    






Our competitors 

Switzerland:


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 22,254,827
> The good days of unlimited GPU work are unfortunately coming to an end, but relative to XtremeSystems we're actually in our strongest position yet
> 
> 
> ...



When does it ends?


----------



## m&m's (May 3, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> When does it ends?



There is no non-resend work remaining, so it is currently ending.


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> When does it ends?



It's winding down now- depending on what's in your buffer you may have anywhere from 0 to 7 days of gpu work left....

OR

just about enough to reach 10th place in the WCG ranking tomorrow and build a little bit of a buffer to hold onto that rank for a little while


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2013)

36,808,499
Great work--the upside to yesterday's abnormally low numbers!     

Ice Canyon, Greenland:


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 36,808,499
> Great work--the upside to yesterday's abnormally low numbers!
> 
> Ice Canyon, Greenland:
> http://i.imgur.com/ww16DRk.jpg



Wow- now that's a big "_ice_ hole" 

Great job Team!!!


----------



## Bow (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> It's winding down now- depending on what's in your buffer you may have anywhere from 0 to 7 days of gpu work left....
> 
> OR
> 
> just about enough to reach 10th place in the WCG ranking tomorrow and build a little bit of a buffer to hold onto that rank for a little while



Well I got no more now 

Back to CPU, that's why my room was more hot, and CPU at 60C core xD

36m, nice score


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2013)

Sorry about the incomplete post last night--it was not a good night 

Anyways, tonight's numbers 

21,786,749
We've unfortunately dropped a lot since yesterday, but for now we're still holding on to twenty million!        


IBM is amazingly #1 today, and we're still holding our spot at #4 






Bryce Canyon, Utah:


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2013)

17,107,647
The decline continues--but ATM we're still doing 5x our pre-GPU WU average, easily.  Let's see how it ends up over the next few days  





We need to be on the lookout--I think that we're going to be at risk from the primarily CPU-based teams 


The Matterhorn:


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2013)

14,545,362
Nooooo, we've been booted from spot #4! We need more CPU power ASAP!  
With summer comming, however, I don't expect things to get better for us for a while 







Upper Dewey Lake, Alaska:


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2013)

GPU's were fun while they lasted   Gotta figure out why my AMD rig crashes constantly.  Still need to start swapping components, even on default settings it crashes.


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> GPU's were fun while they lasted   Gotta figure out why my AMD rig crashes constantly.  Still need to start swapping components, even on default settings it crashes.



Mine always crashes, at least once a day.  Going to try new drivers and the new client after the GPU WU's run out on this rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Mine always crashes, at least once a day.  Going to try new drivers and the new client after the GPU WU's run out on this rig.



It's been doing it for months.  Since I have had very little time I just dropped BOINC to use the CPU 60% of the time.  Was fine for a few weeks and now it does it regardless so I just shut the rig off, no point in having incomplete or incorrect results submitted.  I'll just have to swap RAM and some components one at a time and go from there.


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2013)

Good luck fixing your system Captain! 

10,741,050
We've slid further tonight--we're still holding on to our eight-digit score, but certainly not by much at all.





We've also slid futher in the ranks--although compared to XS, our percentage loss in PPD isn't necessarily as bad as it could be 

Mt. Ushba, Georgia:


----------



## manofthem (May 7, 2013)

It's all good; we are doing all we can go.  Let's hope the Challenge gives a little boost in the coming week or so


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2013)

It's all good 

Great job Team!! 

EDIT- manofthem ninja'd my line XD


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2013)

8,766,620
Good work guys--given that we're back to nearly entirely CPU work, this is pretty great!     

We aren't doing so bad relative to everyone else 






Tonight's scenic vista is Aldeyjarfoss in Skjálfandafljót, Iceland (what a name!)


----------



## [Ion] (May 9, 2013)

4,241,607
Four million points and change isn't so bad--still better than what we were doing just about eight months ago before we had any GPU WUs to keep us excited        


On the other hand, it is sad to see us roughly a dozen spots down again 





Lamington National Park, Australia:


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2013)

Hey at least we are ahead of Boinc@taiwan, which offered some sporadic challenge when we had some GPS going. But it's sobering to see how the gpus really made a huge difference for us!!


----------



## hat (May 9, 2013)

At least we're still ahead of the Russians.


----------



## [Ion] (May 11, 2013)

Sorry about no daily numbers last night, I moved home yesterday and I've been swamped since then 

2,808,699
C'mon guys, this is the first day of the challenge and we're getting hammered!  We need to do something to push things up again!  

It's not looking too good here 





Everglades National Park, Florida:


----------



## TRWOV (May 11, 2013)

I'm having problems with my 1055t cruncher, hopefully it'll be fine tomorrow.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 11, 2013)

In the Challenge we are on position 1, only in the regular stats we have sunken deeply.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> In the Challenge we are on position 1, only in the regular stats we have sunken deeply.



It would be awesome if we can get back to 4-4.5 Million WCG ppd... which is pretty darn good for cpu only work considering the size of our Team. 

My crunchers should cover about 150-250k of that and I'll be shooting for 200-300k ppd as soon as I consider a couple more tweaks/upgrades


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> It would be awesome if we can get back to 4-4.5 Million WCG ppd... which is pretty darn good for cpu only work considering the size of our Team.
> 
> My crunchers should cover about 150-250k of that and I'll be shooting for 200-300k ppd as soon as I consider a couple more tweaks/upgrades



That would be pretty impressive--although 4m+ PPD is a long way ahead of where we are ATM.  I don't see that happening this summer, but once we get more GPU work that should be cake.  And maybe when it cools down a bit 

CPU-only I should be at about 100k WCG PPD this summer, but at least twice that come mid-August.


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2013)

2,630,398
We're unfortunately getting smacked around pretty badly--we're down to about ~9% of the PPD we were pulling with the GPUs  

I've responded to our predicament by firing up another i3--anything else that you guys can bring to the table would of course be amazing!   







Norway:


----------



## [Ion] (May 13, 2013)

2,821,659 
Up about 200k WCG PPD from yesterday--this is good!  Now let's keep doing it!       

Still behind Russia and IBM-RTP, but doing better 





Chilean Ice Caves:


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2013)

2,803,193
Two point eight million once again--not amazing but not too bad either       

Still behind Russia 





Mount Bromo, Indonesia:


----------



## [Ion] (May 15, 2013)

2,829,805
I think we've settled down right at 2.8m PPD for the time being.  Not too bad for approaching summer--and we've overtaken IBM-RTP for the day 

Still behind Russia and the Czech Republic, unfortunately  --but we're also up over a few others 





Trollveggen, Norge:


----------



## [Ion] (May 16, 2013)

3,064,262
And three million---for CPU-only, this is pretty amazing indeed!       

Conveniently above many others!  





Lauterbrunnen, Switzerland:


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2013)

Congrats Team!!! 

Amazing pic Ion!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2013)

Great job everyone


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2013)

2,614,679
Back down below IBM-RTP & Russia, but such is the luck of the draw apparently     

Let's aim for better tomorrow!  





Spider Meadow, Washington State:


----------



## [Ion] (May 18, 2013)

3,023,083
Great work--three million again!          

We lost to Taiwan and France, but we beat Russia and the Czech Republic 






Skogafoss, Iceland:


----------



## [Ion] (May 19, 2013)

2,675,070
So we're up one day and then down again the next--if we could be up every day that would be amazing, but such is life.  Good work crunchers!      






Not too bad 

Mont FitzRoy, Patagonia:


----------



## [Ion] (May 20, 2013)

2,787,917
Great work everyone--another solid showing for our Team today!      

Good work! 






Lake Ritsa, Abkhazia


----------



## [Ion] (May 21, 2013)

2,665,885
Down again pretty badly today--let's see if we can keep up our numbers even now that the competition is over    






Lake in the Alps:


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2013)

Still a good day 

We're starting to enter the Summer and the inevitable slowdown


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2013)

Unfortunately we do---the heat makes it hard for us to keep it up.  If we can get the GPU work back soon that will help efficiency---even the i3/HD7950 does 3.5x what all of these assorted systems are doing ATM...


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2013)

2,747,841
Still frustratingly below Russia and IBM-RTP, but we're indeed doing a bit better today!      







The Himalayas, India:


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2013)

2,686,689
We're still fortunately doing more than 2.6m PPD, albeit not by all that much.  I'm hopeful that we can pull something better before too long      

Our neighboring teams 





Senganmon Beach, Japan:


----------



## [Ion] (May 24, 2013)

2,491,344
Unfortunately, pretty much everyone is down today, but maybe we can do a bit better before too long     







Eibsee, Bayern, Deutschland


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 24, 2013)

dangit, [Ion]! That last image is so good, if I had a 3840x1080 version, I'd insta-wallpaper it!


----------



## Bow (May 24, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2013)

Vinska said:


> dangit, [Ion]! That last image is so good, if I had a 3840x1080 version, I'd insta-wallpaper it!



It must be hard having two 1080p displays 





2,575,617
We're still holding our own for now, but some extra CPU power certainly wouldn't go amiss around here      






In honor of Vinska, here we have Utena, Lithuania:


----------



## Bow (May 25, 2013)




----------



## librin.so.1 (May 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It must be hard having two 1080p displays


It sure is hard! ...when I have to work on some 1-monitor computer / laptop for a while.  In case of that, I suddenly find myself unable to manage all muh windows and loathe the drop in my coding efficiency 



[Ion] said:


> In honor of Vinska, here we have Utena, Lithuania:
> http://i.imgur.com/WOFQrSg.jpg



Thank You so much, man! It sure is an Honor!
Ah, "the land of lakes", as we call it. 
I've only been there once and would sure like to visit again. An area of more than 400 km² of beautiful forests, littered with countless of lakes, some tiny, some huge [by Lithuanian standards, at least]. A very beautiful place. And even more relaxing. Camping there sure is a bliss...


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2013)

It looks beautiful---a lot like much of Minnesota or Finland 


2,378,745







For mjkmike, we have Alberta, Canada:


----------



## [Ion] (May 27, 2013)

2,497,935
So close to 2.5m!        

Our place in the rankings 






Pamukkale, Turkey:


----------



## [Ion] (May 28, 2013)

2,701,437
We're up a full 200k WCG points from yesterday--certainly not something that I'm going to complain about     

Still behind Russia, unfortunately 






For Manofthem, we have Tortel, Chile:


----------



## [Ion] (May 29, 2013)

2,758,174
And up a little bit more from yesterday for good measure!         

Still half a million behind Russia, unfortunately 





Anchorage, Alaska:


----------



## [Ion] (May 30, 2013)

2,561,756
Down a little bit today, but such is the luck of the draw unfortunately.  Better luck tomorrow?  I sure hope so       







Northern Lights, Tromso, Norway:


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2013)

2,666,502
2.666 million--an entirely reasonable output for the day.  Good work all!           






Not bad 

Elkhorn Creek, Kentucky, US:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 1, 2013)

2,737,028
And up a little bit from yesterday! Still not three million, but we're still doing a good job!            

IBM-RTP is back and we beat them again 






Morraine Lake, Alberta, Canada:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 2, 2013)

2,313,068
The inevitable drop, but it is a weekend after all and hopefully it's only a temporary drop.  We can succeed!          

Unfortunately behind IBM-RTP for the day 





Moldova:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 3, 2013)

I dunno why, but the stats today are ostensibly updated but still show results from yesterday.  So instead, you get a double-dose of geography 

Einhornhöhle, Oesterreich





Cumbria, England:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 4, 2013)

2,530,036
We're up about two hundred thousand WCG points from two days ago--let's see if we can maintain this movement!         

Still some other teams to catch up with though.  Let's stay positive and do some science!





A snowy sunrise


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 5, 2013)

2,454,056
For better or worse we've basically managed to tie yesterday's score--I'd say that's not so bad!          








Tindholmer, Faroe Islands:






I'm leaving town for about a week tomorrow, so this is possibly the last you'll be hearing of me for now.  Norton has graciously said that he'll cover the Daily Numbers for now


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2013)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/5/2013 23:59:59 (UTC) [1 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,262,681*

We're hanging in there Team! 





A taste of Lithuania for Vinska
*The Centre of Europe*


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2013)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/6/2013 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,157,625*
We're hanging in there Team!!! 





One of my favorite bridges:

*New River Gorge Bridge- West Virginia USA*


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2013)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/7/2013 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,188,622*
We're hanging in there Team!!! 





A nice scene a few miles from my house


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 8, 2013)

A few miles from Your home!?
You sure live in a beautiful place, Norton! 

And the shot of the Geographical Center of Europe - I feel honored! Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2013)

Vinska said:


> A few miles from Your home!?
> You sure live in a beautiful place, Norton!
> 
> And the shot of the Geographical Center of Europe - I feel honored! Thanks!



There are many nice places in the world... the other side of the coin is that a couple of miles the other way has some of the worst air quality in the US


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2013)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/8/2013 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,206,431*
We're hanging in there Team!!! 





Cool Pics- Blackbird hitches a ride on a Hawk


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 9, 2013)

That pic made me smile


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> That pic made me smile



One of the neatest things I've seen in awhile 

Check this link for more info:
http://blog.sfgate.com/stienstra/20...wk-gives-blackbird-free-ride-gallery/#12231-5


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2013)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/9/2013 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,009,878*
We're hanging in there Team!!! 






AVP: REMATCH


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2013)

Great job everyone! 

BTW, that's an awesome picture.


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2013)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/10/2013 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,446,242*

*Great Job Today Team!!! *






Always a classic:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2013)

Great job team!


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2013)

*Statistics Last Updated 6/11/2013 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 2,453,852*

*Great Job Today Team!!! *






Some appropriate wallpaper


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2013)

Seem to be consistently around 2.4 million.  Good job team!


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd first like to throw out thanks to Norton for graciously covering the WCG Daily Numbers for a week while I've been vacationing in the mountains!  Much appreciated!

Now the goods! 

2,443,156

2.4 million--right on par with what we've been doing.  Let's see if we can catch up with Russia, France, or IBM-RTP!         






Glacier Bay National Park:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 14, 2013)

2,540,811
A small but tangible boost over yesterday--hopefully we can continue this trend!        

Unfortunately we aren't really doing any better in the rankings today:




I'm optimistic that as I ramp back up and Norton puts together his new cruncher we can do better!    


A stunning shot of Mt. Fuji, Japan:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 15, 2013)

2,544,510
Pretty much exactly where we were yesterday--so things could be quite a lot worse         


I think that this fall we'll be able to do a bit better 






Great Smoky National Park, Tennessee:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 16, 2013)

2,399,891

Not spectacular by any definition, but a weekend this is an entirely acceptable haul!            

So close to the Christians!





Thorsmark, Iceland:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 17, 2013)

2,663,164
Awesome, ahead of Russia, the Christians, and SETI.GERMANY, all in one day!         







Loch Lomond, Scotland!


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 18, 2013)

2,522,855
Down a bit from yesterday, but, as they say in France, _c'est la vie_ and we're still doing a good job for the summer heat!        






Mykines Holmur, Faroe Islands:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 19, 2013)

2,536,896
Once again, handily ahead of IBM-RTP, SETI.GERMANY, and the Christians!  Good work guys--you all have done a great job pulling together!        






Vilsalpsee Lake, Tyrol, Austria:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 20, 2013)

2,669,352
Pretty much our best day in a while--good work to all of our crunchers, and thank you for what you've helped us do!         

And up in the rankings! 





Nordic Coast:


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2013)

Great job Team!!! -


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> Great job Team!!! -



Yup, we're doing a great job!  I think that when cooler weather hits we can easily do 10% better, maybe more


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 21, 2013)

2,482,710
Not quite as good as yesterday, but still a thoroughly respectable score for the day!        

Not so bad in the rankings either!  





Dingle, Ireland:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2013)

Hopefully this weekend I can bring a rig back online.  Heat is getting really bad though, not sure if I will be able to handle it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 22, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hopefully this weekend I can bring a rig back online.  Heat is getting really bad though, not sure if I will be able to handle it.



What's running right now and what are you planning to bring on?

I may be able to swing another i3 or two--we'll see


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 22, 2013)

2,450,823 
Unfortunately no improvement from yesterday, but I'm certainly optimistic that we can still manage better soon!         

We aren't doing so bad in the rankings, however! 





Sognefjord, Norway:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 23, 2013)

2,385,665
Certainly not the best that we've ever done, but also certainly not the worst either!             

Down a bit in the rankings today as well 






Cornati National Park, Croatia:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 24, 2013)

2,456,564
Better than yesterday, and we're gearing up for the week ahead!            






Karymsky Volcano, Russian Federation:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2013)

2,628,256
Great work--a solid improvement from yesterday!  And I have more planned for later this week that should help boost us a bit more still!          

The Teams!





Just a few hours away from yours truly--the Smoky Mountains of North Carolina!


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2013)

2,607,731
Pretty much on par with yesterday again, and ahead of IBM-RTP's team too.  2.6 million really isn't so bad, all things considered      

Cool! 






Mt Fitzroy, Patagonia, Argentina:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2013)

2,402,651
Not quite as we have been doing, unfortunately, but downturns hit from time to time, and we can recover soon enough         







Mount Rainier, Washington:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 28, 2013)

2,491,656
A bit up from yesterday--certainly a step in the right direction!         








Glenorchy, New Zealand:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2013)

2,308,704
Not too great, but everyone is down today, so it could be worse.  Maybe next week we'll be able to pull things up a notch!            






Great Bear Rainforest, British Columbia:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2013)

2,500,055
Solidly up from yesterday!  Definitely progress in the right direction!          






Ross Ice Shelf, Antarctica!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2013)

2,665,275
Another day of solid improvement--exactly what I like to see!            







Grabučiškės, Lithuania


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 1, 2013)

mmmm! That seems to be at 54.873° longitude, 24.145° latitude.
Heck, I live 12 km / 7.5 mi away from this point


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2013)

Vinska said:


> mmmm! That seems to be at 54.873° longitude, 24.145° latitude.
> Heck, I live 12 km / 7.5 mi away from this point



Woah, cool! 

You have a beautiful country!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2013)

2,750,137
Awesome--one of our best days in a good while!           

Doing well in the rankings, too!






The Yosemite Valley:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 2,750,137
> Awesome--one of our best days in a good while!
> 
> Doing well in the rankings, too!
> ...



Thank you, thank you 

Now just need to push for some pie


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2013)

2,857,558
Wow, good job once again!          :rockout; 

Ahead of Russia and solidly ahead of IBM-RTP!





Dinosaur Ridge, South Korea:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2013)

2,720,269
Woot, great job guys!         






Let's see if we can keep this up! 

Kalundula Falls, Angola:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2013)

2,786,838
Awesome work guys!  Let's keep it up and see if we can push things a bit higher for the competition!        

Doing well in the rankings! 






Aoraki, New Zealand:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2013)

Great work fellas, keep it up!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 6, 2013)

2,316,697
A surprisingly low day for the Team, but I'm sure that we can do better soon!                

Not so bad in the rankings though 





Two amazing nature shots--the Matterhorn:





and Jungfrau:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2013)

3,135,737
Wow guys, this is amazing!  The first time that I've seen three million for us in a while!  It just goes to show that when all of us pitch in, we sure get a lot done!             


Wow! 






Lake Sørvágsvatn, Faroe Islands:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2013)

Keep up the great work fellas, great job!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2013)

3,024,757
Two *weekend* days over three million IN A ROW!  Damn you guys are awesome!              






Merlin's Cave, Cornwall, England:





Wookie-like puppy


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2013)

Woot!  Great job Team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 3,024,757
> Two *weekend* days over three million IN A ROW!  Damn you guys are awesome!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LzqE0QS.png
> ...



Now that's what I'm talking about!  Great job everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

World Community Grid is still down, so the Daily Numbers will be posted tomorrow morning (provided that all is back up by then).  Stay tuned


----------



## xvi (Jul 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 3,024,757
> Two *weekend* days over three million IN A ROW!  Damn you guys are awesome!



See? I _knew_ firing up my X2 was a good idea!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

xvi said:


> See? I _knew_ firing up my X2 was a good idea!



That did it, I'm sure!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

2,961,565
Due to technical difficulties with the World Community Grid site, the daily numbers have been delayed, but this is yesterday's output!  Not bad at all!  We managed 3m for two days during the contest and just 1.4% shy of 3 million a third day!  You guys are great!             







Mount Bromo, Indonesia:


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 10, 2013)

We're doing well!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2013)

2,600,904
In light of the server difficulties, this is particularly amazing!           






Yosemite, California:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 11, 2013)

2,955,637
Our challenge is over and we're still at nearly three million points a day!                






Morraine Lake, Alberta:


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 11, 2013)

FYI, CEP2 WUs are giving up to ~400 points lately. At least, I had some scoring that high.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> FYI, CEP2 WUs are giving up to ~400 points lately. At least, I had some scoring that high.



I always had some CEP2 WUs scoring that high. 479 was the biggest score from a single CEP2 WU I've had.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 11, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> FYI, CEP2 WUs are giving up to ~400 points lately. At least, I had some scoring that high.





Vinska said:


> I always had some CEP2 WUs scoring that high. 479 was the biggest score from a single CEP2 WU I've had.



I'll have to check out how they're doing for me.  I avoid running them on some of my computers, as they make the laptop and tablet run uncomfortably hot (even just 5C is a lot when the laptop is already at 80-83C or so).

If I can find time to set up app_config files on all of my systems I'll put them back into the mix--I just don't think it's optimal to have an 8T system that is running 8 CEP2 WUs.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry about the late updates--but late numbers are still better than no numbers at all 

2,713,608
Lower than our highs during the competition, but still entirely respectable!              







Glacier Gorge, Colorado:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2013)

2,722,121
Up a little bit from yesterday--movement in the right direction!             






Lava Field:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2013)

2,722,121
Great work guys!         


The stats by all teams page isn't working tonight, so no comparison with our rivals 


Long Lake, Nova Scotia:


----------



## xvi (Jul 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> The stats by all teams page isn't working tonight, so no comparison with our rivals



Obviously means TPU is number one. It's the only logical answer.

Edit: Exact same number of points as yesterday?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey all - Sorry I've been offline for a while - I'm in the middle of basically throwing my entire life away and and trying to bail on my collapsing country before it takes my family with it.

If all goes well I will be back eventually, and perhaps even with a better rig.

For now, keep the passion


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2013)

xvi said:


> Obviously means TPU is number one. It's the only logical answer.
> 
> Edit: Exact same number of points as yesterday?



Ahh.  I suppose I overlooked that--it seems like the stats didn't update properly (despite saying that they did )


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2013)

2,591,412
Our points are unfortunately back to "normal" levels at this point, but it was a great boost, and at least the stats are working properly now    







Kliuchevskoi Mountain, Russia:


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2013)

Cool- Gandolf Mountain! 

Great job Team!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> Cool- Gandolf Mountain!
> 
> Great job Team!



He looking over the Shire.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 15, 2013)

It's... it's... Beautiful!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2013)

2,611,026
Movement in the right direction for sure!               






Bear Lake, Colorado:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm embarrassingly late once again, but, numbers! 
2,742,086 
Another great day for the Team!          






Iceberg in Greenland:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2013)

2,566,105
Not quite as good as yesterday, but still a thoroughly respectable number for the middle of summer!     :  :rockout;







Alsace, France:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2013)

I fell down on the job again--sorry! 
2,531,895
Great job guys--not our best day, but certainly not our worst either        







Mt. Hood, Oregon:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2013)

2,442,239
Not our best day, but we've done better, and we can continue to do better in the future!         







Lofoten, Norge:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2013)

2,566,780
An improvement from our output yesterday, and there is definitely still room to grow going forwards!          






The Swiss Alps:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2013)

2,499,297
Just _ever so slightly_ below that wonderful 2.5 million mark!          






The Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 25, 2013)

2,272,454
Unfortunately not such a good day today, but it happens.  Better tomorrow?  






Predjama Grad, Slovenia:


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2013)

It seems like we're in the Summer doldrums... we can ride this out for awhile and catch up from it in the cooler weather 

Also, a couple of my rigs went out due to power outages from the thunderstorms we got around here yesterday afternoon  I got everything going by 3pm so my output should be much better tomorrow...


----------



## t_ski (Jul 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 2,499,297
> Just _ever so slightly_ below that wonderful 2.5 million mark!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Djfi8rd.png
> ...



IIRC this castle was the inspiration for Cinderella's Castle at Disney World


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 26, 2013)

2,319,358
Another sub-optimal day, but we've made good progress from yesterday, so I'm still happy             






Hoher Kasten, Switzerland:


----------



## xvi (Jul 26, 2013)

Seems like there's been a good number of reports of people being down for various reasons. That and there was some news about WCG doing maintenance. Unfortunate, but we'll be back soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 27, 2013)

2,414,976
Up a little bit more today--let's see what we can do!           







Gasadalur, Faroe Islands, Denmark:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 29, 2013)

2,480,174
We did pretty well yesterday--now let's see if we can do better!         







New Brunswick, Canada:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 30, 2013)

2,531,175
Not such a bad day at all!               






From Chichi Mountain, Maui:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 31, 2013)

2,543,420
Pretty much on par with yesterday--certainly not a bad achievement at all!             






Yedi Goller (Seven Lakes), Turkey:


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 1, 2013)

2,621,788
Good work today guys!            






The Spyglass Peak, by our very own *james888*!


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2013)

Great job Team!!! 

Can't see the pic? FYI- try the lower res version:

http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/NearSpyGlassPeaklowres.jpg


*Edit seems OK now...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, what can I say about this photo?
Mmmm... not much. This should be enough  :


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 2, 2013)

2,518,283
Not our best day but also certainly not our worst!  But let's see if we can push higher over the next few days!           






Another one for Vinska; Kurtuvėnai, Lithuania


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2013)

2,653,462
Great work tonight---you guys really pulled through for an awesome end of the week!          






Something a bit more SFW than Bill's post; Beak Lake, Rocky Mountain National Park:


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 4, 2013)

2,483,379
Even Vulkan's rather phenomenal numbers weren't enough to keep our numbers up where they were--such is life, I suppose.  We can do better though!              






Kenting, Taiwan


----------



## Bow (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 5, 2013)

2,606,092
Great work tonight ladies and gentlemen!            






Morraine Lake, Alberta:


----------



## hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Heh I've hardly been active at all lately. I went from having an i7 920 and 1090T to just a q6600 that still needs tamed. Maybe in the future the q6600 will become the second system I'll have a skylake as a primary, or whatever will be using DDR4 once it matures.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 5, 2013)

hat said:


> Heh I've hardly been active at all lately. I went from having an i7 920 and 1090T to just a q6600 that still needs tamed. Maybe in the future the q6600 will become the second system I'll have a skylake as a primary, or whatever will be using DDR4 once it matures.



We do what we can.  If all you can do right now is run a C2Q, there's nothing wrong with that and I admire that you're crunching on it


----------



## hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Well... I will once I get the thing stabilized. I'm trying to run at 400x9 for 3.6GHz, 1.45v (set in BIOS). I've read a lot about how this FSB termination voltage/CPU VTT or the 4324 other names it comes up as has a lot to do when getting into these higher speeds. So far by raising it little by little I've gotten OCCT to survive for a little over an hour instead of 10 minutes. Once that clears I'll probably leave it at that. 3.8GHz might be a possibility but that's about the top end of these chips and it takes some serious voltage to get there... I'm afraid running it like that will cause it to degrade quickly. Even if I don't keep it for very long as my primary I still want it around as a secondary.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2013)

2,985,675
Superfabulous job guys, the best we've done in about a month! Three million tomorrow?         ;respect:       






The Giant's Causeway, Northern Ireland:


----------



## Nordic (Aug 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> http://i.imgur.com/9rBT5Cd.png
> 
> The Spyglass Peak, by our very own *james888*!
> http://www.pictureshack.us/images/59723_NearSpyGlassPeak.jpg


Thanks for using the picture. It is the best my amateur photography have produced. I did not tell Norton, but for anyone interested it is a picture from spyglass peak, on top of an old fire watchtower.




Vinska said:


> Well, what can I say about this photo?
> Mmmm... not much. This should be enough  :
> 
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/1561/bdi.png


Thanks.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2013)

3,170,190
Like Norton, I somehow got...delayed....but I think that numbers like this make up for it!  Nearly 3.2 million, and in the heat of the summer as well!           






Portillo, Chile:


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice work!

it's strange to see these score without the GPU now xD


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Nice work!
> 
> it's strange to see these score without the GPU now xD



Well, at the peak of the GPU WUs, we were doing 28m many days, but it's still a damn fine thing to see


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2013)

2,962,923
Once more, so close to three million points!           






_And_, we beat the "filthy Communists" (Russia & China) 

Ubari Oasis, Libya:


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2013)

3,001,656
Awww yeah, what an amazing day guys!              






Everglades National Park, Florida:


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 13, 2013)

2,884,954
Not quite three million unfortunately, but quite close!             






The Northern Lights:


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 13, 2013)

I think there is something changed since 2 weeks about the WU, I went from 7300ppd to 8900ppd


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2013)

Guys, I'm quite sorry about missing the Daily Numbers the past few days.  I've been quite busy getting ready for school, but now I'm settled in, so things should get more consistent again for me 

2,270,599
Certainly not our best day, but we have room for improvement and I'm sure that we'll be able to improve over the coming days            






A different shot of one of my favorite scenes--Crater Lake, Oregon:


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Heeeeeeey! I had this (albeit from a steeper angle) as my dual-monitor wallpaper some time ago


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome!  I have several shots of this that I love to use as a wallpaper


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2013)

2,612,920
All around, this was a pretty good day for the Team--great job fellow crunchers!          







Traunstein, Austria:


----------



## Nordic (Aug 20, 2013)

That is just beautiful. Where do you find all these pictures ion? I used to collect pretty pictures like this till it filled up my hdd.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2013)

2,672,025
Another thoroughly excellent job guys, way to go!         






Phantom Ship Island, Crater Lake, Oregon:


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 22, 2013)

2,558,893
Not our greatest day, but also certainly not our worst one!  Let's see if we can do better in the coming day!          






Milford Sound, New Zealand:


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry about the missed days, the microwave blew my circuit breaker, thus taking out my computers and internet connection 

2,387,044
Today's numbers unfortunately aren't spectacular, but I certainly believe that we can manage more with some careful planning 






Mt. Elbrus, Russia:


----------



## Bow (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 26, 2013)

2,474,321
An improvement from yesterday--movement in the right direction!            






Maboedalen Valley, Norway:


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 26, 2013)

This valley looks gorgeous!

(pun intended) 




*EDIT:* didn't realize I was double posting so I moved the other post here.


Chevalr1c said:


> FYI, CEP2 WUs are giving up to ~400 points lately. At least, I had some scoring that high.



The highest scoring one I've recorded over one week.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2013)

2,454,343
Solid job again gentlemen!            






Geirangerfjord, Norway:




(Flickr's disabling of image downloading was no match for me )


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2013)

2,697,160
Good job guys!             







The Giant's Causeway, Ireland:


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry about no numbers last night; it seems as though I got caught up with too much circuits homework 
2,780,714
An excellent day tonight--let's see if we can repeat this and push ahead over the coming day!          






Fahlensee, Switzerland:


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2013)

2,707,936
Good work tonight!  These 2.7m+ days are becoming very nice to see on a regular basis!            






Moraine Lake:


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2013)

Great job Team!!! 

I believe there are 3 million pt days in our future


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2013)

I hope so!  Once it gets a bit cooler here in NC, I think I'm going to set up another FX8320 (or perhaps a 3rd gen FX system)


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2013)

2,548,654
An entirely solid day today--not spectacular, but entirely respectable        






Hoher Dachstein, Oesterreich:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2013)

2,713,746
Very excellent job tonight--well done all!             






Stone Forest, Yunan, China:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice jump from yesterday


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2013)

I really wish that we were not in 12th place. Anything but 12th!

Sorry but, I have an unhealthy relationship with 12. It is quite irrational, but real.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I really wish that we were not in 12th place. Anything but 12th!
> 
> Sorry but, I have an unhealthy relationship with 12. It is quite irrational, but real.



Then we must change that


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 5, 2013)

I had some weird problems with my dorm room rig, which seems okay now. I will get crunching on it again within a few days (maybe some part-time crunching on Asgard-AMD since I will be at my old folks place for a little longer than uasual).


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I really wish that we were not in 12th place. Anything but 12th!
> 
> Sorry but, I have an unhealthy relationship with 12. It is quite irrational, but real.



Don't worry. According to Free-DC, assuming our scores stay more or less the same, we will overtake the MakeCuresHappen team in ~120 days and will become #10. ~140 more days later (or ~260 from now) we will be overtaken by Rochester Institute of Technology and will be #11 again. So no being #12 in any near future.
BUT if we get a some GPU work again, we would boost ourselves very well into the top ten (just like we unbelievably boosted our position the last time there was GPU work). That would make hitting #12, even in fairly far future, not likely.

(a bit of history: Team TPU was THE team which fully took advantage of the then available GPU work and had unbelievably high scores - more than ten times the current score;  _over 4 million points daily_. There was no chance of pie without getting at the very least 100k points, kekeke...
Meanwhile, other teams had a much more modest increase in points, which showed that most crunchers still stuck to using mostly or only CPUs. Thus, in case of new GPU work, if we get even half the [our PPD increase / other team PPD increase] ratio of the previous time, we are going to climb some Serious Ranks™.)


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2013)

2,856,204
Great job tonight guys--let's keep up the good work!         






Yucatan Cave Lake, Mexico:


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2013)

Yea! Not twelfth!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice work team!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry about the late numbers--went and fell asleep before I realized that I hadn't gotten them done yet 

2,892,146








The Half-Dome at Yosemite:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2013)

2,775,525
Good job again guys!  Let's see if we can hit 3m over the coming days!       






Mt Rainier, Washington, United States:


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> FYI, CEP2 WUs are giving up to ~400 points lately. At least, I had some scoring that high.



My new record - 441.7 points! 





Full info window here


----------



## Arjai (Sep 9, 2013)

Vinska said:


> My new record - 441.7 points!
> http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/4517/kook.png
> 
> Full info window here



Hmmm, I am only getting around 330 pts. They must like you better!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Hmmm, I am only getting around 330 pts. They must like you better!



No, not really. Such high scoring WUs are tad rare. Most CEP2 WUs get me between 200 and 350 points.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2013)

2,809,199
Pretty darn close to three million again--sweet!          






Sierra Mountains, California:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2013)

Some good #'s


----------



## hat (Sep 11, 2013)

Both my rigs, meek as they may be, seem to be chugging along without any error or invalid results. The Athlon is still spooling up I think. The Q6600 is probably at full speed but since I use it for other things... :/


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2013)

2,641,700
Not our finest day, but certainly not a bad one either!       






Plitvice Lakes, Croatia:


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 2,641,700
> Not our finest day, but certainly not a bad one either!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/xROTkAp.png
> ...



Damn, 12th place on the 12th? Once again, my day sucked. This is how it started.

Then, I get a text from my Boss. "Are you coming in today? You were scheduled for 9am."

That was at 10 am.

Got there at 11, find out almost immediately that my Boss, who I like, has been transferred. Today was his last day. New boss? Seems alright, so far anyways. Then he leaves and all hell breaks loose. It's OK, I'm used to it. Got through it and then discover a problem with inventory and the new shipment, received today. I figured it out, at the very last minute. Then raced back downtown, 7 miles by bicycle, to keep my promise to pay the bikeshop, for the tire replacement I HAD to get.

So, here I am. At the bar, hoping like hell that this is the last of it!!! Please, please, beer gods, SAVE ME!!  

P.S. I also sliced my finger, real good, and added a new burn to the Jiffy Lube collection growing on my hands and arms. GREAT day (said in my most annoyed sarcastic tone).


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2013)

@Arjai- you do realize that you linked to post #12 in that thread. 

Tomorrow's the 13th so enjoy and remember:

A pint at the bar is always *16* oz.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> @Arjai- you do realize that you linked to post #12 in that thread.
> 
> Tomorrow's the 13th so enjoy and remember:
> 
> A pint at the bar is always *16* oz.



Yea, Thanks for reminding me. I was unwilling to add that, due to the awesome bitch session I had already wrote. So, yea, 12 gets me again.

The best thing about now? In two hours it will be the 13th, BTW, my lucky number! Crazy, I know, but, entirely true. I can go on, and on, about how 13 has been good to me. I will save you, and all of you, from that diatribe. You will just have to trust me, I have a long history, starting from way back in sixth grade, where it first came into focus.

Good night, I am going to lose today in the bottom of a beer, and possibly a whiskey...Makers Mark whisky (which is how the Kentucky family that makes it, spells it).


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2013)

2,823,512
Great job last night--2.8 million is a very impressive number!          






Yosemite National Park:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2013)

2,752,746
Not incredible, but certainly an entirely solid day for the Team!           






Lake Bled, Slovenia:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2013)

2,782,622

Another entirely solid day for Team TPU!         






Svartevatnet, Gloppen, Norway:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2013)

2,601,219
The calm before the Storm!          






Neuschwanstein Castle, Schwangau, Ostallgau, Bavaria, Germany:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2013)

2,782,284
And up we go!           






Lake Watson, Arizona:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2013)

2,798,741
Good job tonight guys!           






Laguna de los Tres, Argentina:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2013)

2,717,290
Great job guys!       






Australian Rainforest:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2013)

Heating things up for the warm up challenge


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2013)

2,882,142
Great job tonight guys--the pre-challenge is really boosting us up!     






Tsugaru Straights, Japan:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2013)

2,803,713
Well, we slipped a bit today, but we're still doing a fine job, and now the urgency of the challenge is behind us as well          






Heaven Lake, North Korea:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2013)

2,845,719 
And we've bounced back up again--a grand job for the Team!          







Svartsen Glacier, Holandsfjord, Norway:


----------



## BazookaJoe (Sep 25, 2013)

So hey guys  I'm Back! ... well not really 

I've made it to the UK and I cant wait to get crunching again - There is just one problem - I need a new rig... and the internet... and a job XD

So, Anyone here looking to hire ?  

I'm half joking and half serious to be honest - The sooner I can get working the sooner I can get back on the team - I'm looking for pretty much anything that offers in the general IT line of work - I'm good with *system building, maintenance, installations, troubleshooting, sales and support* - I've a wide range of experience including *PABX installations* (Telephone systems) and (*Junior) Site/Project management for MTN* (Africa's biggest cellular provider) managing both existing sites, implementation of new ones and all of the affairs that go with that from a property point of view.

I'm not looking for anything fancy - and I'm not afraid to get my hands dirty - just something to get me going.

Down the line I plan on acquiring some Cisco qualifications and moving in the networking direction, beginning with CCENT / CCNA. (I already have the study material to begin working on that in my own time - so I'm free for full day work)

I realise this may not be the best place to start job seeking , but if anyone is interested I'm currently in *Bolton* and available to the general *Greater Manchester area UK*.

So if anyone is interested please give me a shout we can get in touch directly and take it from there 

Then hopefully I can get a nice shiny new Haswell and start posting some numbers again! Wish me luck team XD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2013)

Hope you get back on your feet soon


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2013)

2,478,034
Not our best, but I understand that people want to take a break after the challenge (as unreasonable as it may be ), so nothing unexpected 







Mount Everest:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2013)

To pick up a bit of the slack 

I have all three of my rigs back up after a little break from the "heat".


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2013)

2,721,054
Great job guys--and sorry about not getting the update done yesterday!          






Molokina Crater, Hawaii:





Kannesteinen, Vågsøy, Norway:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry guys, I was home for the weekend and ended up distracted! 
2,809,520
However, here we are, back to a rather impressive day for our Team!         






Franz Joseph Glacier, New Zealand:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2013)

2,698,097
A pretty much middle-of-the-road day for us--not bad at all!       





The University of Kaiserslautern is doing a phenomenal job recently.  Time to bring back Kaiserslautern, my Atom, to catch up 

The Great Blue Hole Reef, Belize:


----------



## Arjai (Oct 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 2,698,097
> A pretty much middle-of-the-road day for us--not bad at all!



If nothing else, we are still better than France.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2013)

Arjai said:


> If nothing else, we are still better than France.



_And_ Russia!


----------



## Bow (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2013)

2,841,646
Good job guys--a very nice boost from yesterday!           






River of Clouds, Switzerland:


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2013)

Great job Team! 

So close to hitting 3 mil. ppd


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2013)

A combined post--first off, yesterday's numbers:
2,640,225 
A bit low, but nothing we can't recover from with a bit of extra crunching!         
And today 

2,695,974
And a boost from yesterday--definitely movement in the right direction!          






Schwangau, Germany:





Maroon Bells, location unknown:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2013)

Another day of Combined Numbers because of some rather pressing time shortages on my part 

Our Results from October 6th:
2,698,642
A solid day--certainly nothing for us to be ashamed of!          

Our Results from October 7th:
2,741,799
And a very solid improvement it is too!      


And finally, today's results!
2,609,177
Well done guys--not our best day, but given the inherent limitations of the CEP project it's also not too bad!   






Point Reyes National Seashore, California:


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Another day of Combined Numbers because of some rather pressing time shortages on my part
> 
> Our Results from October 6th:
> 2,698,642
> ...



I hope the French know they are gonna go down, in about 5 days. Once the CEP2 challenge is done...Notice they didn't join the fray, this time? Must have been a rather large embarrassment to lose to TPU, an, as yet, unrecognized state in the UN.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2013)

2,452,141
Yesterday was a hard day for us, unfortunately, but we can bounce back and thrive over the coming days!            






Iceland at sunset!





Yosemite Glacier Point:


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 11, 2013)

That looks amazing! 

It also reminds me of a certain area in a certain game


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2013)

2,635,587
A very solid boost from yesterday--good job guys!                 

Kaiserslautern is on fire right now! 





Birch Forest:


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 11, 2013)

...in autumn


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes of course Vinska. And it is autumn on the northern hemisphere, so it's fitting.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 11, 2013)

I love Birch trees! Had two of them in our yard growing up, BEAUTIFUL! BTW, anybody else see the dog face?



Oh, look. We are ahead of Canada, AND the French!!

TPU Nation!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 11, 2013)

There are two dogheads actually, one brown and one black.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2013)

2,722,269
Well done guys--2.7 million when we're focusing primarily on CEP2 for the challenge is quite a nice result to swing!          






Leukerbad, Switzerland:





Emmons Glacier:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2013)

3,371,179
Thanks to Buck's amazing recent addition to the Team, we're hugely up above 3m PPD--a feat we haven't seen in quite a while!                    






I think that this momentous occasion is deserving of at least another picture--what do you guys think? 


Nanga Parbat, Pakistan:





Selkirk Mountains, British Columbia, Canada:





Swiss Alps:


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah, that was a nice one!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2013)

More numbers! 
Yesterday first!
3,354,076
An insane job--very well done guys!   toast:             

3,201,097
Another impressive day--you guys are doing an insanely good job!           






Lake Bohinjsko Jezero, Slovenia:





Swan Lake, Montana:


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2013)

*Statistics Last Updated 10/22/13 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,098,490*





*Awesome Numbers Today Team!!! * -

[Ion]'s been a bit tied up lately so I'll get this one today


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2013)

*Statistics Last Updated 10/23/13 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,632,737*




*We're doing great Team!!! * -


*[Ion]'s been a bit tied up lately so I'll keep these going a while


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2013)

*Statistics Last Updated 10/24/13 23:59:59 (UTC) [2 hour(s) ago]*
*TechPowerUp! 3,013,214*




*We're doing great Team!!! * -


*[Ion]'s been a bit tied up lately so I'll keep these going a while


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> *[Ion]'s been a bit tied up lately so I'll keep these going a while



Do we need to get a collection going for Bail money???


----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2013)

Nah, Kai's too clean.  Probably studying his arse off.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Do we need to get a collection going for Bail money???





t_ski said:


> Nah, Kai's too clean.  Probably studying his arse off.


Back-to-back tests and procrastinated assignments are unfortunately taking a toll and making my life more difficult.  
Things are under control for now, however, so I can cover the numbers again


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2013)

3,114,681
An awesome day for our Team!  Great work guys!              






Lots of pictures to make up for the absence 

Mt. Rainier:





Matterhorn, Switzerland:





Drakensberg, South Africa:





Hällingsåfallet, Konungariket Sverige (Sweden):


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2013)

2,882,993
Not perfect, but still an entirely respectable day for the Team!                







Kyrgyzstan:





Faro, Sweden:


----------



## xvi (Oct 28, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that result. We need some 2.8 million lows to appreciate our 3+ million highs.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 28, 2013)

And, we are not 12th.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2013)

I got caught up with back-to-back exams over the past few days, so here are some backlogged numbers:
27 October:
2,959,601
So, so so very close to three million               
28 October:
3,064,247
And back above the 3m mark we go!         

And last night!
3,195,617






Pumo Ri, Nepal:




The highlands of Iceland:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2013)

3,069,959
Another sweet 3M PPD day for Team TPU!                       






Trollheimen, Norway:





Moher, Ireland:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2013)

3,149,410
Awesome job guys--solidly above the three million mark!             






Great Smoky Mountains National Park, North Carolina, United States:






Orstock, Switzerland:


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2013)

Great job Team!!! -


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2013)

3,100,324
Well done guys once more!                






Yorkshire, England:





Near the Matterhorn:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2013)

3,101,049
Sorry about the no numbers last night--I was at home with my family and forgot to do the Numbers 
Anyway, we've done very nicely tonight, and you guys should be proud!       






Thousand Islands Lake, China:





Lake Bodom, Finland:


----------



## Arjai (Nov 4, 2013)

12th? Again? Can we PLEASE do better?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2013)

Arjai said:


> 12th? Again? Can we PLEASE do better?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Arjai said:


> 12th? Again? Can we PLEASE do better?



Uhm, no. 19th.
[Ion] just cuts the top teams away from the list because it would be unnecessarily long otherwise and because that part is not relevant due to being way out of our league. (or maybe that is all what fits in his screen? who knows?)


----------



## Arjai (Nov 4, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> https://www.neatoshop.com/images/product/5/1605/Im-Giving-Her-All-Shes-Got_6269-l.jpg?v=6269



I am hoping the 32 hours of crunching I just unloaded this morning, will help us leave the, DREADED, 12th position.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92697&page=307

about half way down, if you even want to know, is where I start to explain 12 (Since this may not be in your personal jokes on me file yet).


----------



## Arjai (Nov 4, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Uhm, no. 19th.
> [Ion] just cuts the top teams away from the list because it would be unnecessarily long otherwise and because that part is not relevant due to being way out of our league. (or maybe that is all what fits in his screen? who knows?)



Well, then. Um, ION? Can we please not slice the list where we land on 12? I'm hoping you don't take me too seriously but, it would really make me happy, or rather, happier, to not be 12th, ever.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Rule of thumb:
if IBM is not on the very top, the list doesn't start from the beginning.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Uhm, no. 19th.
> [Ion] just cuts the top teams away from the list because it would be unnecessarily long otherwise and because that part is not relevant due to being way out of our league. (or maybe that is all what fits in his screen? who knows?)


Indeed.  Particularly since I do most of this on a 1024x768 display (12" laptop ooh yah) there's only so much that can be shown.  I chop off the very top and most of the teams below because it's not very relevant to our daily comparison.


Arjai said:


> Well, then. Um, ION? Can we please not slice the list where we land on 12? I'm hoping you don't take me too seriously but, it would really make me happy, or rather, happier, to not be 12th, ever.



I'll see what I can do--how about that?  I can't promise I'll remember, but I think I can work out something


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2013)

3,463,866
And we manage to do even better today!  Awesome job all!                 






Newfoundland, Canada:





Tolbachik Volcanoes, Russia:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2013)

3,080,145
We're still holding on to our 3m PPD quite handily!              






Mount Damavand, Iran:





Outside of Oslo, Norway:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2013)

3,061,511
Still holding on to our three million points a day!        







Mt. Fiji, Japan and the night sky:





Mt Toblerone, Switzerland:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2013)

2,957,946
We've unfortunately dipped a little bit below the three million PPD mark with Buck's recent issues, but I'm confident that we can surge back up above three million PPD in the coming days       






Chamonix Mont Blanc, France:





The Appalachian Trail, North Carolina, United States:





The Black Forest, Germany:


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 8, 2013)

The score for the day might be a bit lower, yeah, but...

...the photos are so beautiful ;_;


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2013)

3,033,629
Back above three million once again!             







Chiang Dao, Thailand:






Ein Weiteres bild von Saarschleife, Germany:


----------



## Arjai (Nov 9, 2013)

Saarschleife, Germany, been there, lost the t-shirt.

:shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2013)

2,901,440
Unfortunately back below three million again, but only barely so!                






The Grand Canyon, Arizona:





North Lake, California:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2013)

2,999,974
You know, I'm gonna go ahead and call that one as a three million point day for the Team.  Close enough, I do think          






The Great Barrier Reef:





Chilean volcanic lake crater:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2013)

2,846,377
A bit lower, but I think that's to be expected with the recent transition to MCM that I expect many people here are taking part in.  Still some awesome science being done         







Northern Sweden:





Crested Butte, Colorado:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2013)

2,736,371
We are unfortunately getting slightly beat out by SETI.GERMANY at this point, so if we're going to win this challenge then we'll need to up our game a  bit.  C'mon guys!               






Pamukkale, Turkey:





Donetsky, Ukraine:


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks again for the great pics and all you do.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2013)

2,755,780
Go go go go go guys, SETI.DE is beating us by like half a million a day!  We must do better! 






From Mt. Hawk, Pennsylvania:





Rainbow over Machu Picchu, Peru:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2013)

2,959,716
Good job guys!  The competition is coming up awfully fast and it's great to see our PPD climbing as well!         






Rago National Park, Norway:





Mt Fuji, Japan:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2013)

3,400,457
The competition has started, our PPD is up significantly, and we've nearly closed the gap with SETI.GERMANY.  What's not to love?            








Glacier National Park, Montana:





Eruption of Mount Sinabung, Indonesia:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2013)

4,041,378
Four million points is our best daily accomplishment in quite a long time!        








Mt Rainier:





Nideck Waterfall, Elsass, France:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2013)

4,751,203
Since the competition started, our PPD is up by a phenomenal 50%!  That's an insane increase!  Just think, if we were able to keep this going 24/7 what we could accomplish!          






Mt. Tom, California:





Panorama over Villach, Karnten, Oesterreich:


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2013)

*Great Job Team!!! *-


----------



## HammerON (Nov 18, 2013)

Ion - that second pic is awesome, but it is huge
It took quite a while for the page to load on my phone using wifi. Could you resize it please?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2013)

4,794,501
Another absolutely insane day for the Team!  You guys are incredible!             






Mt Pumori, Nepal:





Geiranger Fjord, Norway:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2013)

4,818,121 
Up, up, up and away! 







A bit different from normal, but, because of our meteoric rise, some rockets for the night.  First, a Soyuz Rocket from the USSR:





An American Saturn V:






And a German V2 (sorry about the bad picture, it's from 1943):


----------



## Arjai (Nov 20, 2013)

Keep it GOING!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2013)

* 4,686,816 *
Unfortunately we're down a little bit from yesterday, but still up phenomenally from where we were when the competition started          








Trakai Castle, the Republic of Lithuania (this one's for you, Vinska!):






The Andes Mountains (sorry, not sure which country ):


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2013)

*Great job Team!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks a million, [Ion] !


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Thanks a million, [Ion] !


Well, I'm not yet at a million PPD (some day!), so that's a bit premature


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 21, 2013)

I meant "thanks a lot for the pic of that awesome castle", but whatever floats Your boat


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2013)

Ahh, well, thank you 
Europe has so many amazing castles...shame we don't have any here


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 21, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, well, thank you
> Europe has so many amazing castles...shame we don't have any here



What about Hearst Castle


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 21, 2013)

Scottys castle in Death Valley


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2013)

*4,731,140 *
Vinska's new fleet of systems are helping us to reach incredible new heights!                   







Leysin, French Alps:





Orkhorn Valley, Mongolia:


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 22, 2013)

Leysin, SWISS Alps. Just sayin.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

'dat Mongolian mountain! 

DO WANT! お持ち帰り〜！


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Leysin, SWISS Alps. Just sayin.


Sorry! 


Vinska said:


> 'dat Mongolian mountain!
> 
> DO WANT! お持ち帰り〜！


Well, you're welcome to move there--not sure how many people speak Lithuanian there, though


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2013)

* 5,234,590 *
A truly insane job tonight--a full 60% higher PPD than we are usually capable of and more than 50m beautiful PPD              







Briksdalsbreen Glacier, Norway:





Staubbach Falls, Switzerland:


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2013)

Great job, team!  A beautiful way to end the challenge.  I bet tomorrow will not be so pretty, but after all our hard work, I think we earned a little shut-eye 
A big round of applause too to the members who joined up for the challenge and help rock the boat!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2013)

* 4,052,448 *
Unfortunately things are down quite a bit now that the competition is over, but we'll have to see where things end up over the coming few weeks.  Hopefully with the cooler weather, we'll be able to sustain a higher PPD than over the summer.  Remember guys, there's no better way to heat your house than with computers!    






Melissani Cave, Greece:





The Himalayan Mountains:





Outside of Oslo, Norway:


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2013)

It's all good.  Many of us will be back up and running in not too long.  

Thanks for the pics Kai, beautiful!


----------



## xvi (Nov 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Remember guys, there's no better way to heat your house than with computers!


Actually, there's some truth to this. Puget Systems did an interesting comparison between a computer and a space heater. If you're going to rack up a power bill to keep your house warm, you might as well get a free gaming session out of it.


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2013)

xvi said:


> Actually, there's some truth to this. Puget Systems did an interesting comparison between a computer and a space heater. If you're going to rack up a power bill to keep your house warm, you might as well get a free gaming session out of it.


 
I can vouch for this actually working well- I had an issue with my heat at home this past week and started one my GTX 580's folding for a few days to take the chill out of the house 

Actually worked out pretty well until I could get the thermostat replaced a couple of days later


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2013)

Guys, I'm sorry about no Daily Numbers update last night--I completely spaced and forgot to post one.  I hope I'm forgiven! 

Yesterday's Numbers:
*4,013,028*

And Tonight's Numbers:
*3,784,513*
Unfortunately, and perhaps unsurprisingly, I suppose, our PPD is dropping back down to much more "reasonable" numbers.  Still, it was awesome while it lasted!            






Montana de Oro State Park, California:





Eaglecrest, Alaska:


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> I can vouch for this actually working well- I had an issue with my heat at home this past week and started one my GTX 580's folding for a few days to take the chill out of the house
> 
> Actually worked out pretty well until I could get the thermostat replaced a couple of days later



To prevent that my part of the central heating freezes, and because the power draw of Darwin is less than 150w, I have to keep the radiator on a little when it freezes outside. The principle still stands though.


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2013)

Not sure where Ion has been but let's catch this thread up 

*Today (11/29/2013)- 3,395,532 

Great work Team!!! -*





*11/26 thru 11/29
Also a great job!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Norton 
I've had a surprisingly busy time w/ essays even over break and didn't manage to get to things


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2013)

* 3,461,020 *
Another excellent job for our Team!               






Oeschinsee, Switzerland:





Austrian Alps:





Half Dome in Yosemite:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2013)

* 3,705,323 *

Another truly excellent day for our WCG Team!  Winter weather is clearly helping everyone crunch like never before and pushing us to new heights!          






Schrammstein, Germany:





Lago di Sorapis, Italy:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2013)

* 3,681,642*

Good job once again guys!  This has been a super set of days from everyone and I'm thoroughly impressed!           






Northern Lights over Lofoten, Norway:





Plitvice Lakes, Croatia:


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2013)

Great job Team!!!! 

and we can get back to Top 10 for WCG in 10 days at our current pace


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, it looks more like 11 days, actually 
Let's see if we can do it in 10!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2013)

* 3,460,333*
Sorry about the delay, but we managed to get some pretty awesome numbers yesterday!             







Lake Tahoe, California:





Pearl Shoal Waterfall, China:


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2013)

12th? You have been doing well, are you just testing me?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2013)

* 3,369,092 *

Good job again guys!              

It's insane seeing what IBM and Ripple Labs are doing!  Over 100m PPD _each_ 







The ice of Antarctica!





Zelenci, Slovenia:


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 6, 2013)

so beautiful...

P.S. It has been snowing the whole day here, so it looks quite good outside my window, too


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 6, 2013)

No snows yet here, only occasional rains and cold that is no true cold yet.






^ Temps in Celsius  ^


----------



## xvi (Dec 6, 2013)

No snow here, but it's been below freezing all day.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 7, 2013)

That's -16.6 C, for a HIGH temp on Sat.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh that sounds amazing; it's been in the 70s today.  Quite unreasonable for this time of year IMO 

* 3,483,170 *


It's absolutely incredible that we've managed to get such incredible PPD for so many days in a row!  You guys are insane! 






Aurora in Iceland:





Alpenzellerlande, Switzerland:


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice to see the daily numbers @ 3Mil+ everyday now. Keep up the great work Gent's!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 10, 2013)

Three days w/ out updates? I know it is probably Finals week but, can't we get another TPU staffer/ Team guy to update? I would do it if I knew what to do, or had a consistent web connection....

OK, found it for the 9th..


----------



## Arjai (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice work, however, I would sincerely like to be above China. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 11, 2013)

We BEAT China!!!!!!!!! Yea TEAM TPU!!!






Nice work!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for helping out Arjai! 

I believe [Ion] is tied up with finals at school so some assistance is much appreciated!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thanks for helping out Arjai!
> 
> I believe [Ion] is tied up with finals at school so some assistance is much appreciated!



Sorry about no pictures.

I have a real iffy network here and don't want to wait ten minutes to download a picture. So, I will do what I can to post this, until Ion can tear himself away from studies. But, no pictures, maybe.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 11, 2013)

While snooping around the Team numbers, it has appeared to me there are a few Crunchers on our team that are running some big numbers yet, are unknown to me and don't show up in the Pie competition. I realize these people have probably opted out of it but, they are continually crunching for our team.

Thank you to all of these background Crunchers helping TPU put up these awesome numbers. I shudder to think where we would be without these guys!

THANKS to you all!!


----------



## xvi (Dec 12, 2013)

Arjai said:


> While snooping around the Team numbers, it has appeared to me there are a few Crunchers on our team that are running some big numbers yet, are unknown to me and don't show up in the Pie competition. I realize these people have probably opted out of it but, they are continually crunching for our team.
> 
> Thank you to all of these background Crunchers helping TPU put up these awesome numbers. I shudder to think where we would be without these guys!
> 
> THANKS to you all!!


Are you sure that's not just the "7 WCG points to one BOINC point" conversion? Pie is measured in BOINC points, iirc. Yesterday's numbers should be able to be converted over to ~500,992 BOINC points (about 7 IONs).

On a related note, I now declare an ION to be a dynamic unit of measurement. Like Bitcoins.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice job TEAM TPU!! A little down from yesterday but still an awesome *3.4 Million!!* Keep Crunching!!!








Look! A picture!!

"Visualization showing how charged particles stream onto the poles of the Earth creating the northern and southern lights as seen in the new PBS documentary "Earth from Space" by NOVA."


----------



## Arjai (Dec 12, 2013)

xvi said:


> Are you sure that's not just the "7 WCG points to one BOINC point" conversion? Pie is measured in BOINC points, iirc. Yesterday's numbers should be able to be converted over to ~500,992 BOINC points (about 7 IONs).
> 
> On a related note, I now declare an ION to be a dynamic unit of measurement. Like Bitcoins.



All things being the same, including Ion and you and me and Norton and Vinska and the rest. These anonymous Crunchers are quietly pumping in huge numbers for our team. I would mention some TPU monikers but, I don't want to invade their space. We all owe them a HUGE thanks, not a questioning of their worth!!  Thanks again!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2013)

xvi said:


> Are you sure that's not just the "7 WCG points to one BOINC point" conversion? Pie is measured in BOINC points, iirc. Yesterday's numbers should be able to be converted over to ~500,992 BOINC points (about 7 IONs).
> 
> *On a related note, I now declare an ION to be a dynamic unit of measurement. Like Bitcoins*.



I got *0.34 Ion's* today 

Not quite sure what figures your looking at Arjai?


----------



## Arjai (Dec 12, 2013)

http://www.allprojectstats.com/top.php?projekt=0&s=0&o=0&type=4&teamid=1123588

Check this out.


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2013)

Arjai said:


> http://www.allprojectstats.com/top.php?projekt=0&s=0&o=0&type=4&teamid=1123588
> 
> Check this out.



Ah... I see now. Those stats are for all BOINC projects (WCG and others like GPUGrid, POEM, SETI@Home, etc..). We concentrate on our WCG Team performance/stats in these threads. I don't know how/when/if anyone is participating in other projects under the TPU Team name?

EDIT- here's the breakdown of projects:
http://www.allprojectstats.com/showteam.php?projekt=0&id=1123588


----------



## Arjai (Dec 12, 2013)

Sure, but if you were to click through on some of those names (in my link), uncommon in our forum, you will see, as you scroll down, that many of them are producing very decent numbers for our WCG team.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 12, 2013)

Manofthem Agent00skid, laptop-hpc, mathew-3770K and I run POEM@home (a bit like F@H); I am also crunching for climateprediction, einstein@home, ABC@home, Mindmodelling@home and Rosetta@home (Fightmalaria@home being a back-up project).

@Arjai: please keep *only WCG* team scores in this thread, *excluding* other BOINC projects.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Manofthem Agent00skid, laptop-hpc, mathew-3770K and I run POEM@home (a bit like F@H); I am also crunching for climateprediction, einstein@home, ABC@home, Mindmodelling@home and Rosetta@home (Fightmalaria@home being a back-up project).


Gee, that's a whole lot of projects! °D°


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 12, 2013)

LOL, I look at my sigpic and realise I forgot to mention Iber Civis (I have not attached DistrRTgen at the moment).

Four cores doing project-rotation works surprisingly well.  No worries, I will set them all on "no new tasks" once we are nearing a WCG challenge again.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 12, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Manofthem Agent00skid, laptop-hpc, mathew-3770K and I run POEM@home (a bit like F@H); I am also crunching for climateprediction, einstein@home, ABC@home, Mindmodelling@home and Rosetta@home (Fightmalaria@home being a back-up project).
> 
> @Arjai: please keep *only WCG* team scores in this thread, *excluding* other BOINC projects.


Wha? I was just pointing out that sure, there are people running other projects along with WCG. We don't often have interaction with them, and they ARE contributing a very decent amount to our WCG daily numbers. 

If nobody else cares about that, well then fine. I think they deserve a BIG THANK YOU!!!  Thanks, again. OK, can we end this pointless finger pointing at what I feel is deserved. The numbers here are our teams numbers, as always.  Carry on.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 12, 2013)

Haven't been running POEM for a while. After finally accepting that the iGPU in my A6 was crap, I ended up turning it off.


----------



## xvi (Dec 13, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate every last little point that our team members contribute. That's why I'm proud to be on the TechPowerUp WCG team. Our butt-kickery knows no bounds. Same for the TPU F@H group too.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, we dropped off a little, still an impressive* 3.3+ Million!! * 
We fell behind China, not good. Let's try to stay up on that country. I know we can!!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 13, 2013)

Oops, here's the pic for today:







On Dec. 4, 1973, NASA's Pioneer 10 spacecraft sent back images of Jupiter of ever-increasing size. The most dramatic moment was after closest approach and after the spacecraft was hidden behind Jupiter. Here, images gradually build up into a very distorted crescent-shaped Jupiter. "Sunrise on Jupiter," a team member said. The giant planet crescent gradually decreased in size as the spacecraft sped away out of the Jovian system.

Launched on Mar. 2, 1972, Pioneer 10 was the first spacecraft to travel through the asteroid belt, and the first spacecraft to make direct observations and obtain close-up images of Jupiter. Pioneer 10 passed within 81,000 miles of the cloudtops during its closest encounter with Jupiter. This historic event marked humans' first approach to Jupiter and opened the way for exploration of the outer solar system - for Voyager to tour the outer planets, for Ulysses to break out of the ecliptic, for Galileo to investigate Jupiter and its satellites, and for Cassini to go to Saturn and probe Titan. During its Jupiter encounter, Pioneer 10 imaged the planet and its moons, and took measurements of Jupiter's magnetosphere, radiation belts, magnetic field, atmosphere, and interior. These measurements of the intense radiation environment near Jupiter were crucial in designing the Voyager and Galileo spacecraft.

_Image Credit: NASA_


----------



## Arjai (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry it's so late, had to stop at the VA Hospital for some Steri-Strips. Sliced my hand pretty good at work today.

Anyways, Good Job Team TPU!! We're above Team China!! The numbers are a little down for everybody today, it seems. Perhaps the BETA's slowed things down a little?

Still a very solid 3.2 million!! 






Whirlpool Galaxy and Companion
The graceful, winding arms of the majestic spiral galaxy M51 (NGC 5194) appear like a grand spiral staircase sweeping through space. They are actually long lanes of stars and gas laced with dust. Some astronomers believe that the Whirlpool's arms are so prominent because of the effects of a close encounter with NGC 5195, the small, yellowish galaxy at the outermost tip of one of the Whirlpool's arms.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, I guess WCG updates stats at 8 Central. So, stay tuned...in 70 some minutes, this post will include all you ever wanted to know about todays point output, in relation to the rest of the planet.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 15, 2013)

WOW! How very IMPRESSIVE!! Yesterday we had a 3.2 Mil, ok by any account but, THIS?

3,732,996, 3.7!! Half a million better, overnight!







 Very nice, indeed!






From Hubble Deep Space: A Perfect Storm of Turbulent Gases in the Omega/Swan Nebula (M17)

Is this where the extra half million points came from?


----------



## Arjai (Dec 16, 2013)

Alright!! Another AWESOME day for TPU/WCG Team!!

3.7 million, AGAIN!!










Thousands of stars are forming in the cloud of gas and dust known as the Orion nebula. More than 3,000 stars of various sizes appear in this image. Some of them have never been seen in visible light.

Credit: NASA,ESA, M. Robberto (Space Telescope Science Institute/ESA) and the Hubble Space Telescope Orion Treasury Project Team


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2013)

Great job Team!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 17, 2013)

Another, MORE AWESOME day crunching for TPU!!

4.2 Million!! Nice job Team! 






Still wish we could have beat China but, we've been doing a great job so far!








*Healthy Banana Muffins*
by Everyday Food (Jan/Feb 2009)
makes 12 muffins

1 c. whole wheat flour
3/4 c. all-purpose flour
1/4 c. wheat germ
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 c/ butter, room temp.
1/3 c. granulated sugar
1/3 c. packed brown sugar
2 large eggs
2 ripe bananas (about 1 pound)
1/3 c. milk
1 tsp. vanilla

1. Preheat oven to 375. Line a 12-cup muffin pan with paper liners. In a bowl whisk together flours, wheat germ, baking soda and salt.

2. In a large bowl, beat butter and sugars with a mixer until light and fluffy. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. In another bowl, mash bananas with a fork (you should have 3/4 cup); stir in milk and vanilla.

3. With mixer on low, alternately add flour mixture and banana mixture to butter mixture, beginning and ending with flour mixture; mix just until combined.

4. Divide batter among muffin cups. Bake until toothpick inserted in the center of a muffin comes out clean, 25-28 minutes, rotating pan halfway through. Let cool in pan 10 minutes, in rack 10  minutes more.

Nummy!!


Did someone say Coffey? @t_ski ?


Spoiler


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2013)

Need some Coffey to go with those muffins...


----------



## xvi (Dec 17, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Need some Coffey to go with those muffins...


----------



## Arjai (Dec 18, 2013)

Well, after that huge number yesterday, I knew there would be a drop off.

But, only a small drop and yet another incredible day Crunching!!

3.9 Million? Nothing to sneeze at! *Great job Team!!*

**






*



*

In honor of the astronauts, walking in space on Monday...We go back to 2010 and the first untethered space walk!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 19, 2013)

Another great day crunching!!

3.5 Million!!  Used to be 3 million was a rare sight around here! Now? It's become the norm! Gotta love it!


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2013)

Great work Team! 

and thanks again for keeping this thread updated Arjai!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 19, 2013)

Didn't think I would doing this, this long but, it gives me another reason to stay alive each day!


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Didn't think I would doing this, this long but, it gives me another reason to stay alive each day!



Forgot to mention earlier...

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Arjai (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry about yesterday! I was running around from 6:30 am, brake training over an hour away, then back to town, for a quick nap, then clean up and join a pub crawl sponsored by the MN Wild hockey team. We lost to Pittsburgh, badly, and I ended up drowning my sorrows with Whiskey. So, even though I had my computer and one of the bars had wifi, I was glued to the game and forgot about it until this morning!

Anyways, here goes!

Numbers dropped off a bit but still *3.1 Million! *

Oops, it appears that I mistakenly supplied the wrong numbers as ours! We ACTUALLY did GREAT! 3.35 Million!!

Not bad but we have and can do a bit better. I know I got sidetracked and didn't crunch yesterday but, I am hardly crunching a half million points, by myself.  

Fine work folks!






Let's all try to get the numbers back up, where they belong, OK? Science needs our efforts and our Team needs to prove our respectability!  We can't let the Chinese think they are better than us!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 21, 2013)

These are some solid numbers Guy's! keep up the great work.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 22, 2013)

Sorry so late!!

I lost track of time cruising the web, pricing multi CPU boards. The whole time with my mind wandering through a waking dream of someday....

Ok, so, here's the cold hard facts. We have fallen off the hill we were climbing! I am hoping this lull is merely a holiday blip and soon we will be climbing again!

I know this team has the POWER to do much better! It is TechPOWERup, right?

2.9 Million today. Still a healthy number but... enough grumbling!













Let's get back to work. For Science!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, nice up! Let's keep going!!


----------



## xvi (Dec 23, 2013)

Arjai said:


>



I wish I was around for this era of computing.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 24, 2013)

OK, very similar to last night but, a little better! Nice work!!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 25, 2013)

Better, Nice work Team!!






3.3 Million today!!  

Better.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 26, 2013)

OK, OK, it's Christmas! Merry, Merry!!

We dropped a bit, it's OK. It's Christmas.

Now, we have to make a point, until New Years, that we exist as a TEAM. Not some fair weather group of computer geeks and nerds that crunch on a whim!

ION will be back soon but, until then, let's pull together and show the rest of the world we aren't just a 4p and a couple of i7's!

Alright, I know I am bad at Pep talks. ARMY Training SIR!!








China is showing us up. Is that what you wanted?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2013)

xvi said:


> I wish I was around for this era of computing.


I think my kid's calculator has more processing power than that setup.


----------



## xvi (Dec 26, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I think my kid's calculator has more processing power than that setup.


Oh, I know. I was completely unproductive in Math when we broke out the TI-83s. I'd fly through enough of my work to get a passing grade, grab the calculator with the number (written in white-out) I'd used the previous day, then start programming whatever amused me. I think my greatest accomplishment was a game written in TI-BASIC where you'd fly though an ASCII-asteroid infested sector of space collecting precious "$" gems until you crashed, it would display your high score and then exit.



Spoiler: Also, things like this


----------



## Arjai (Dec 27, 2013)

OK, so, we did get over the 3 mil mark! Now the job is to keep it climbing. 3.1 is a great number, just look a few pages back and you will see that it took a good amount of time to stick around here. But, now that it is a bit cooler outside, we need to crank up the space heaters, i.e. cruncher's.

3.1 is a good starting point, 4 mil is where we want to be. I am hoping, first, to get back in to school next month. Second to lobby the IT Dept to run BOINC, I could use some pointers, Vinska! 

That little project will help us with that but, only until the mid May, when classes end for the summer. I may be able to talk them into running a few less machines, if any. Hard to say.

Anyways, Guys and Gals, let's get some more friends and family in. Even a if you only get one part-timer, that will add up! I have a few games in my Humble Bundle queue that I would be willing to give up the Steam key to, if we were to run a recruiting contest. 

So, here are the numbers!











Just get ONE more fishy!!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice work Team! We moved in the right direction today, up!!

3.4 Mil!! That is a nice big step up! We can keep it moving!! 

Remember, lobby your friends to join up, or crunch for you. *We ALL benefit* from the work we do here.

I'd like us to be one of the best at providing that Benefit! We do that by producing these number's here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2013)

Great work everyone!


----------



## Bow (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Arjai (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow, we seem to swing back and forth A LOT!

Still a 3 mil day. Not as good as yesterday, though.

Is everybody gaming instead of Crunching? 

Anyways, a good day for TPU. I would still love to see some new friends and family crunching, or a few peoples numbers to up a bit with them Crunching FOR you.








Let's keep it together!



Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (Dec 30, 2013)

Not gonna say anything.








Spoiler



http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/BAD


----------



## t_ski (Dec 30, 2013)

That's actually nor horrible, considering many people are out on holiday and break from school, etc.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 30, 2013)

t_ski said:


> That's actually nor horrible, considering many people are out on holiday and break from school, etc.



Yep, our numbers always seem to drop this time of the year. Once the holidays are past us the numbers will bounce back up.


----------



## xvi (Dec 30, 2013)

The Steam sale might have something to do with it too. 

..and we're still contributing. Our highs wouldn't be awesome highs if we didn't have a couple lows.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 31, 2013)

I know that when ION comes back, to do this post again, things will be back to normal. Numbers will be up and all will be fine. I will go back to being just an annoying distraction and all will be content. 

Until then, can we still contemplate asking friends, family and neighbors to crunch with us or for you? The more the merrier, right?



Spoiler



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036172/reviews


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2013)

You're doing fine.  Thanks again for stepping up to help out. 

*Great job Team!!!*


----------



## Arjai (Jan 1, 2014)

It's the year of the Horse, in Chinese Astrology. So, being a Fire Horse, I was born in a Fire year, 2014 is gonna be MY YEAR!! (I hope, anyways. )


----------



## Arjai (Jan 2, 2014)

Another* 3 mil day!* 

Albeit by the skin of our teeth! I can hardly wait until everybody gets back to crunching. If we can still hang around 3 mil, and above, with so many people on Holiday, we should _kill it_ when we're all back!

In the mean time, has anybody been lobbying their friends and family and neighbors, and such, to crunch with us? *We are gonna need an influx of newbies if we are gonna hit 4 mil anytime soon.
*










I am not talking about these!






Or, any of these.





More of this!




and this,


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 2, 2014)

I lol'd


----------



## Arjai (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice work everybody!!

A 3.2 Mil. day!!






Can't wait until we generate another page on this thread. I am getting tired of that song! 







This '67 ragtop, mint, 'Vette sold for $3.2 Million.











Link to the auction page and more info.

Imagine if we could exchange BOINC points for money...


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 3, 2014)

That doesn't really surprise me as it is an L88 430 hp 427 BB. Didn't read it, but I am guessing it included a Muncie M22 "rock crusher" close ratio 4 spd.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome job Team TPU!!

3.6 Million!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2014)

*Great job Team!!! 
*
Maybe we can take a shot at 4 million ppd when Ion gets back to school and we can bribe Buck with some gpu folding action to bring his 4P's over for a visit!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Great job Team!!!
> *
> Maybe we can take a shot at 4 million ppd when Ion gets back to school and we can bribe Buck with some gpu folding action to bring his 4P's over for a visit!




Yea maybe........................


----------



## Arjai (Jan 4, 2014)

I am also hoping to use Vinska's idea and talk to the IT folks at school, in a few weeks, in the hopes of getting them running BOINC on the schools hundreds of computers!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I am also hoping to use Vinska's idea and talk to the IT folks at school, in a few weeks, in the hopes of getting them running BOINC on the schools hundreds of computers!



That'd be epic! Best luck to You, mate!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 5, 2014)

Dropped a bit.

2.9 mil for the day.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 6, 2014)

Another 2.9 mil day.











Even Kitty is wondering what's up with the numbers!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 6, 2014)

Typical weekend drop......We will be ramping up.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, a bit better today.

*3.2 million!*












This from a restaurant in Lynbrook, NY. 



Don't know about the food but, I like the sentiment.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 7, 2014)

It really, REALLY bugs me that we are trailing the French. Well, and the Francophone's.



BTW, I am extremely happy to have generated a new page on this thread. The song I posted would auto start every time I went to that last page. It was getting on my nerves.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 8, 2014)

Yea! We beat France today!!!!

A nice jump up from yesterday!  3.3 Million!!!!!






Now, if we could just beat the Francophone's....










It's made up of 47 countries, and they are only averaging, just, about 4 mil a day. TPU, when full powered, should be able to beat them, handily! By full powered I also mean getting a few more crunchers. Are we actively trying to recruit?

Anyways, Nice Job today!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 9, 2014)

Alright! two days over 3 Million!!

*3.2 Million today!* Not quite enough to beat the French but, they should feel our breath on their necks! 











Lucy, 3.2 million year old's pelvis.  I'm thinking her's is the sexy one on the left.


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## mstenholm (Jan 9, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Yea! We beat France today!!!!
> 
> A nice jump up from yesterday!  3.3 Million!!!!!
> 
> ...


I have been in Poland many times and one thing that is for sure is that they do NOT speak french. That map is no good. The list seems a bit more correct. You still have to search hard in both Laos and Vietnam to strike a conversation in french. When all this is said we can't be #11 team that much longer if we stay that far down the list. Tech Up-Coin?


----------



## Arjai (Jan 9, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I have been in Poland many times and one thing that is for sure is that they do NOT speak french. That map is no good. The list seems a bit more correct. You still have to search hard in both Laos and Vietnam to strike a conversation in french. When all this is said we can't be #11 team that much longer if we stay that far down the list. Tech Up-Coin?



I went to Poland once. I had an Army buddy that was Polish. We went to a football game match there. One of the only places I ever TRULY felt the fear of dying. One thing is FOR SURE, that side of the pond is Football CRAZY! I went to a German match against France while stationed there. Mighty nuts! Fortunately I spoke some German and therefore I was treated well.

Anyways, enough of this hijacking the thread!

Go Team TPU!!!!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 10, 2014)

We got the Frenchies, today!!! Almost got the francophones, too!!

*Nice work TPU Crunching team!!* Three days over 3 Million!!!

Another 3.2 day, starting to be a little more consistent. Now we need to up the ante a little!! I have been running @ 100% now and averaging 1200+ for over a week. That's the max this thing will do, aside from being able to crunch while I am travelling. How about a few of you up those 70%-ers to 100 for a couple days.

I'd like to see what that could do to the Francophones!!






*"You always have to give 100 percent, because if you don't, someone, someplace, will give 100 percent and will beat you when you meet."  *

Macauley, Ed*
*



[URL='http://www.searchquotes.com/quotation/Luck_is_what_you_have_left_over_after_you_give_100_percent./30133/']*Luck is what you have left over after you give 100 percent.*
*Langston Coleman*


If you give 100% consistently to your goal, then you will get 100% of what you're striving for...sooner or later..keep your eyes on the prize. UnKnown
[/URL]


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Gonna be a bit of a stinker, and say:



Spoiler: WARNING! Contains a TV Tropes link!



when you already give your 100%, that one thing you got left is overdrive with that nasty "use it at your own risk" label.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 11, 2014)

I am thinking we have a spy spying on my posts from some French speaking country! Seems everytimg I ask us to step up and beat the French, their numbers balloon up!

No matter, they got us today, Despite an AWESOME output of over, get this, *3.6 Million!!!!!*





Wonderful!!











Fine work TPU/WCG Team!!!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 12, 2014)

Well,  a bit of a drop off. I had a crappy day at work today, so, it is hard for me to generate a lot of enthusiasm.

However, we are doing well, staying above 3 Million. Please remember to try and recruit some friends, family and aquaintences, to crunch with us. I am sincerely hoping that we can top 4 million, soon!

Anyways, Nice work WCG TPU Team!!

3.178 mil beat the Frenchies, so... *attempts to cheer up* Great Job!!!






*3178-1: Seaplane*






*3178*
BUY
$925




*Being phase-sensitive carrier-demodulator instruments (rather than fully DC), these models are intended for applications involving transformer coupling to the transducer bridge (as with rotary-transformer torque sensors) and for applications requiring high sensitivity with optimum signal-to-noise characteristics—as, for example, where the electrical environment is especially noisy and there is a need for high amplification of low signal levels.*

The Model 3178 Strain Gage Conditioner is the basic "Form 1" instrument.


American Beauty SOLDERING IRON Cat No.3178 300 Watts 110 Volts Working






Just a few examples of the 3178, That Soldering Iron is an oldy but goody!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2014)

Arjai, nice play on the numbers today. I rofl'd when I saw that monstrous soldering iron with the name "American Beauty". Cheers my friend!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, I guess it IS Sunday, so the numbers dropped.

2,928,804, to be exact. Close but no Cigar. 






We can do better.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 14, 2014)

Well. Not better.

What is up? We need new crunchers. I have not seen any, except for manofthem talking to his brother, and my potential  new cruncher in a week or so, waiting on a wifi card from BFE. Anyways, despite my own warm computer, my other request for a few of us to run 100%, instead of 70%, only worked for a minute, if at all. Ion came back, and everybody seemed to take their own vacation.

Anyways, here's the numbers.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 15, 2014)

3,068,633






*Decal
Part #:
3068633*





Property Listing
 Home » Property Search » Listing # 3068633

* Sharon 3068633*

http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/3068633


Our number today, according to Bing search, minus all the porn pictures with this number!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I just love this new "random things from our score" thing You are doing! Cheers!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 16, 2014)

What the?....   2,892,133? We are going in the wrong direction, people. Turn up the space heater's and turn down the thermostat!






...post/2892133-full.jpg

http://www.whitepages.com/phone/289-2133?site_id=14867

Gene ID: 2892133, updated on 28-Dec-2013

289-2133 is the Postal code of Kabuzato, Japan


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2014)

Great job Team! 

Do what you can/all of your efforts are welcomed.... every result is important 

That said-

*I believe it's time to start planning our next Challenge!*


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 17, 2014)

TPU WCG february Challenge planning thread made: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-february-challenge-planning-thread.196939/


----------



## Arjai (Jan 17, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> TPU WCG february Challenge planning thread made: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-february-challenge-planning-thread.196939/


Thanks Chev!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 18, 2014)

Alright, back up to the three!! Nice work Team, let's keep it going!!

Three-O-Nine-Nine, Seven-Two-Eight!!!








3
0
9
9
7
2
8


----------



## Arjai (Jan 19, 2014)

Down a bit, is it the weekend? Already? We were starting to get better! Oh well, I hope we can bounce back on this Holiday Monday.

OK, so tonights numbers are brought to you by our friends at *T-Mobile Mobile in Derry, NH.
*
_*Just add 1-603 *_+ our points total tonight and speak with a friendly T-Mobile representative in, Derry, New Hampshire!!









If you are the Lucky caller, you could win this mystery prize house in the Alpes Côte dAzur Provence, in France!

Good Luck Crunchers!!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 20, 2014)

Going Doooooowwwwwwnnnnn!

What is up wit dis?













*Trailer attachments for launching, transporting, and handling small boats*

Picture 2713951

*Prime Number?*

Ok, Can we please Crunch more? Bring some friends in?


----------



## Arjai (Jan 21, 2014)

*Alright TEAM!!* We moved in the correct direction and miss the 3 mil mark by a hair!! Good JOB!!

*2.989 Million!!
*










Year 2989

*Bug #2989*

2989.com ,I have NO idea?


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> The bold part of the text is origin. I have been looking over the many new people that "joined" the WCG lately. 2 kinds: greedy (the 99 % that joined whatever that new team name is) and the 1% that will stick = our team. We tried before with some success but I for one will not pay another potential cruncher $200 cash and get a none dedicated in the team list . You know you are....



*Proud to be in the 1% 
*
I've come across some of the types of people you mentioned but I will say that many/most the crunchers we've gained from the last few Challenges have been top notch and very dedicated!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 21, 2014)

Seems I am now a 1%-er, twice!

At work, I am in the 1% that is now ASE Certified. Here, I had a leave of absence, but, came back to stay, as soon as it was possible. Because this Website and Team is the best thing on the internet! The ones that don't understand that, that is their problem!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Arjai said:


> ASE Certified.



What is that?


----------



## Arjai (Jan 21, 2014)

Vinska said:


> What is that?


Automotive Service Excellence, it is a requirement to do mechanical work for a business. There are plenty of garage mechanics, that will do inexpensive work but, the quality of work....An ASE certified Mechanic is "supposed" to follow certian guidlines to insure proper repairs. There are plenty of shysters out there, I am not one of them. I prefer to make ones car better than when it arrived, at a, very, fair price. I often throw in extra care for nothing, as long as the customer is not an a#%hole, and even then I sometimes do, anyways! 

Long Story, sorry. But I hope that explains it, a bit. 

Now, Back to our Regular Programming!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow, sounds great, @Arjai!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice Work TEAM TPU!!

3.108 Million!!







Local 3108

*PHILOSOPHY **BOOKS PAGE*

*New 9k Gold Filled White Sapphire Austrian Crystal Left Ear Cuff Earring GP3108*






APPLICATION TO MAKE SERVICE CREDIT PAYMENT FOR CIVILIAN SERVICE

That is all. Nice work, again!!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jan 22, 2014)

Good work. Still doing great!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 22, 2014)

@ The Great. Do you think this is odd? APPLICATION TO MAKE SERVICE CREDIT PAYMENT FOR CIVILIAN SERVICE


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jan 22, 2014)

Not sure to understand all, as I am not familiar with this. Trying to understand what it is.

Federal employtees that are retires, a form to get credit for civilian service, right? All people that has been retires before 1988 can get a credit or x %?

I'ma little bit confuse, look odd aswell xD


----------



## Arjai (Jan 23, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Not sure to understand all, as I am not familiar with this. Trying to understand what it is.
> 
> Federal employtees that are retires, a form to get credit for civilian service, right? All people that has been retires before 1988 can get a credit or x %?
> 
> I'ma little bit confuse, look odd aswell xD



Even I am a little unsure what that form is for. But, it was pretty random, no? 

P.S. The Philosophy link? Wow! I downloaded one of the books and read about three quarters of the first page. I have no idea how they came to name a page full of paranoid, or simply nuts, books, "Philosophy?" 

It is all about the numbers, and what pulls up on Bing and/or Google. Yesterday was a very unique combination of crazy!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 23, 2014)

Another Great Day, followed by this, a not so great day. Granted my own numbers have dropped as of late due, in part to the MCM's, I think. They point well but don't validate well. Meaning, it can take days to get the points.

I am not sure if that is the case around here but personally, that is the only thing that has changed, as of late, in my crunching schedule, more MCM's.

Anyways, here it is: 2,738,843






OK, here's the list of 7 search results, enjoy!

*Carpathian mountains in summer*

Photo, 2738843, cosplay.com. I assume it a place to upload photos of yourself in costume. ? BTW, nice. 
*



*

Take a snooping tour

Half-blood-is-thicker-than-magic? Not sure if this guy is aware of 'spell check'.

Image ID : 2738843
Lake Tahoe in winter, sand and snow.








Need an unlicensed Broker?

Patent No. 2738843

Ok Team, can we turn up the Heat? AND approach some strangers and ask them to crunch for us? You might meet someone interesting, or a mass murderer...really depends who you feel comfortable approaching!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 24, 2014)

Another low day.

Keep up the work Team! I know we belong in the 3 mil range. Plus, the Frenchies are showing us their butts!! 

Crunch, Crunch, Crunch!!






2,690,841 

Not sure why this Russian website came up in this search but, here it is, BTW it is a transmission vent tube.

missing-you-2690841.jpg Puppy!

Snapper three blade deck, diagram!

Nokia 2690. Amazing that two Bing pages were devoted to this phone, just searched "2690"

This is more like what I was expecting, searching 2690...

Alright, gotta go. Coffee shop employees are giving me sideways glances... They have cleaned up and are waiting for me to leave.  
Good Night!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 25, 2014)

2,541,616? Once again, going the wrong direction. I feel as though I am failing the Team. Do I need to find huge pictures of landscapes, in order for our numbers to steady? I ask for some new recruits, and ask why the numbers keep falling off. Nothing, other than, "It's the weekend."

We need to keep Crunching. I look at the systems we have and it baffles me how our points keep falling. What am I doing wrong here? Am I being too tough on you all?

Anywho, scroll down for some more meaningless links.






pubmed/2541616

Auxiliary Cruising Ketch

* Victorian Wallpaper New Color!*

* Rue Bisson (2541616), Paris*

*Number 2541616, "You should now know that 2541616 is very impressive number!"

Good Work TPU Crunchers.
*


----------



## Norton (Jan 25, 2014)

We're going through a bit of a low period- check our history... it happens.

Doesn't stop us from being the best small Team out there!!! 

You're doing great Arjai but keep your eye on what we have vs what we don't


----------



## Arjai (Jan 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> We're going through a bit of a low period- check our history... it happens.
> 
> Doesn't stop us from being the best small Team out there!!!
> 
> You're doing great Arjai but keep your eye on what we have vs what we don't



Fine but, it is winter, the holidays are over. Usually that means more crunching time, heating the house and family is settled. Almost every week I see someone building a new rig. On our own pages, why isn't that reflected in the numbers?

ALSO, what happened to recruiting? I am actively trying to get people on board. Should have one next week. Next, I will be working on my boss, he just bought a new laptop. Then there is a co-worker of mine, his computer sits idle, most of the day.

Anyone else have anything brewing? I would like to hear about it.  Oh, and somebody got a silver yesterday.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Fine but, it is winter, *the holidays are over*. Usually that means more crunching time, heating the house and family is settled. Almost every week I see someone building a new rig. On our own pages, why isn't that reflected in the numbers?


Yep, and now it's time to pay for all that holiday shopping.  Some people may be down due to the costs of crunching, or due to a new semester starting back up.  Even Kai is nowhere near what he had been doing, but as Bill always says, every little bit helps


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Photo, 2738843, cosplay.com. I assume it a place to upload photos of yourself in costume. ? BTW, nice.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF I somehow missed this part before! 
and gee.. OMWTFD looks f-ing HAWT!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok, sorry folks but I am crunched for time.

So, I will leave the random links for all of you to post tonight, perhaps later I can add some or peruse yours.

Tonight's number: 2,480,474.






We've gotta get some better points or we won't fit on the first page anymore!! You all gonna make me have to do more cropping? Jeese, I thought this was gonna be easy!! 



P.S. Go WILD!!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry this is so late. I went to go see a couple movies, then went to a bar without WiFi, since the place I wanted to go to, closed early. I walked from the theatre, to the restaurant, to find a small note on the door. "Due to weather concerns, we closed at 9 PM."

Freaking lightweights! It's not even cold yet!!






Anywho, how and where. Tonights number: 2,422,455






Stock photo 2422455





Zinsser 2422455






Some German guy and a couple mushrooms, 2422455






Ok, gotta go, workin' in the morning! It's supposed to be colder, we'll see.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 28, 2014)

OK! Here we go!

We moved in the correct direction today!! You all make me feel so proud! 

Todays number: 2,860,176! 






Tuscan Path 54cm Terracotta Staight Trough Pot

The Best of Johnny Paycheck

 Photo 2860176:




Yea, she still looks good.

imdb.com title 2860176
Do Not Know Anything about this movie. Never heard of it.

Some valve part?

CD Universe Part number*2860176*
Jay Silverheels, Tonto. 

Alright Gang, way to go tonight!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 29, 2014)

Alrighty! We almost hit 3 million!! 

The number tonight is brought to us by a VOIP Company. 1-612-*293-3658 *is a number registered to Level 3 Communications. Out of Broomfield, CO.

2,933,658  






AllNumbers.com Includes how to vocalize our number in a couple languages!

Stock Photos, PEACHES!






ChemSpider ID: *2933658*
An apartment building for sale in Pune, India?






Nice work Team TPU


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Jan 30, 2014)

A little drop off tonight but still not ALL bad. 

Our number tonight: 2,600,898






*Royalty Free Stock Photos: Ready Student*
ID 2600898 © Dennis Owusu-ansah | Dreamstime.com









Precision 23 Sloop, Harbor Springs, MI. Listing 2600898






http://www.madebyore.com/EVENTS(2600898).htm

Well, there it is. Random crap associated with our number. Enjoy.

Good work Team TPU!!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, just missed 3 million again!! 2,908,030

Great job!!






Once again, *Great Job Team TPU!!!
*
No links, tonight. Maybe a little later I will edit and add some. Not feeling so hot, right now.


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2014)

*Great job Team!* 

*Arjai*- This should help you feel a little better! 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/milestones.94182/page-321#post-3057971


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 31, 2014)

great job Arjai.  I thought it was hard when I was at home and lacking sleep but you are a better man than me.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 31, 2014)

Arjai said:


> The number tonight is brought to us by a VOIP Company. 1-612-293-3658 is a number registered to *Level 3 Communications*. Out of Broomfield, CO.



That's the vendor for our Telephone Conference Calls here at work. LOL, small world.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 1, 2014)

A very little drop tonight, still a good Job Team!!

2,885,796







Image 2885796:





ID 2885796





*Item # 2885796

Gene ID: 2885796
*
 Final Fantasy?




Some Bike






01 02 MAZDA MILLENIA UPPER CONTROL ARM FRONT UPPER 2885796

newsok.com article 2885796

Ok Team, GOOD JOB TODAY!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 2, 2014)

*2,908,369 !!*
*Nice work!!
*





DOTA Match 2908369

Cookie for the first one to identify where this is!

*Hotel MJM Intenational (sp?) Kochi, Kerala, India*

Photo 29083689, Kristen Stewart smoken da weed...





Photo 2908369





Another COSPLAY link but, safe for work, this time.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 4, 2014)

Oops.

I went on a bit of a binge yesterday. Been laying in bed all day recovering from it. So, finally thought to update the numbers for yesterday but, it's too late. WCG is updating already and I can't get the numbers for Sunday. I will nose around when the update is done, there might be a way to get them, but IDK.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 4, 2014)

Alright, so far cannot find yesterdays numbers. 

However, today's number is a happy one! 

*2,988,685!!*






Motorcycle ice racing, anybody? Image 2988685





Sarah Harding out and about in Primrose Hill London, England.





Football...not what I expected last night. The fix was on!





How about a house listed, NOT For Sale?
*1130 Belt Ave, Saint Louis, MO 63112*

No 'Arigato' Piven: Actor Gets Boot From Nobu. ABC News. As if anybody REALLY cares.

Need a Job?
*Job Title: Seasonal Employment at Catamount Ski Area*
*http://web.detma.org/JobQuest/JobDetails.aspx?jo=2988685*
*Job Number: 2988685*
*http://web.detma.org/JobQuest/JobDetails.aspx?jo=2988685*
*Status: Open*

Well, That is it for tonight.

Great job Team TPU!! 18th IN DA *WORLD!!!*


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2014)

Great job Team! 

For yesterday's numbers:

Use these figures (x7 to get WCG numbers)
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg&sort=yesterday


----------



## Arjai (Feb 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great job Team!
> 
> For yesterday's numbers:
> 
> ...



OK, Sundays number is calculated to be, drum roll please....

383,100 x 7 =

21
  56
    21
+      700 um, the spacing didn't work!
----------
2681700

*2,681,700 for Sunday Night!!*

*GREAT JOB TEAM!!!   *


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2014)

A small drop off today, not too bad though!!

2,610,393






21st tonight, in DA WORLD!!

*Stock Photo - Hypnotic wheel*
*



*

*Picture - Sir Paul McCartney and NANCY SHEVELL






National Archives Identifier:
2610393*





*A patent number for sale!!*

*Good Job Team TPU!!!  *
**


----------



## Arjai (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice work today!!
Our number tonight is brought to us by Paris Hilton and friends via a shopping trip in LA (see below).
So, no further ado, the big number is....

2,890,817






20th in DA WORLD!!






Satin and Notes....? Apparently someone thinks this is worth money?





Arthur Merlin, apparently he is on BBC?





Need to buy an Apartment in Malaysia? Here's your in!!

Happy hunting!! 

Again, Nice work Team TPU!!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 6, 2014)

That's Arthur on the BBC show Merlin...


----------



## Arjai (Feb 7, 2014)

The bouncing continues!!

Tonight's Number is brought to us Fox 11 News in Wisconsin. They were to be brought to us with the 'Chocolate Covered Popcorn' Recipe. However, due to inclement weather in Wisconsin, the popcorn maker was blown off of the back of Doug's Truck and was broken into small bent pieces by a passing Semi-Truck.

Fortunately, WLUK-TV was in luck when the Girl Scouts braved the weather and made an appearance with their Recipe!

Our Number is thus brought to us by, Thin Mint Puppy Chow via WLUK FOX 11 and the local Girl Scouts!!

Le cifre sono: 2,696,603






22° Nel mondo, questa sera.

Connecticut Berlin Probate Court...





Susan Coffey popped up!! @Norton this number is for you!!
http://www.listal.com/viewimage/2696603





Microsoft Support Article 2696603

Bella Squadra TPU, non posso fare nulla più che vedere Susan Coffey in BING risultati. Godetevi. Ho perso il senso di quello che sto facendo ora.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 8, 2014)

Tonights Number is sponsored by, BETZ LABORATORIES!

They have a patent dealing with a Corrosion inhibition in water supplies!
Patent no. 2848299, Which also happens to be our number!!

Good Job Team TPU Crunchers!! Now on to the Stats:






*21st Team crunching WCG, in the WORLD!!!*

India, Rajasthan, Jaisalmer: Fort; blue sky and red stone for this defensive ancient architecture
*



*

*http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Emo C&defid=2848299*


*CREATORS OF "MY FAIR LADY", ALLAN JAY LERNER AND FREDERICK LOEWE, AT PIANO WORKING ON SCORE http://www.art.com/products/p140219...frederick-loewe-at-piano-working-on-score.htm
*
*



*

*DripMaster 1/4" Insert Plugs*

Model: 2848299

Have a Great night Team TPU!!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 9, 2014)

Mick's Garage brings us the number tonight. Located inside the M50 loop in Dublin, they cater to lot's of manufacturers car's with the largest parts collection in Ireland! See, below for details on an Audi Headlight!!

Our number is...2,999,392

AWESOME!!! The closest to 3 mil we've been in a long while!!

BTW, we also passed the Franco's AND the Frenchies, tonight!! Great work!!! 






*PASSENGERS SIDE (LH) HEAD LAMP FOR AUDI A4 AVANT*
*Item code: 2999392*

Image ID:2999392





*Item # 2999392*





An invisible House? http://www.realtor.com/international/listing-detail/Otok-Krk_PRIMORSKO-GORANSKA_HR_2999392

*RIVERBED VIRTUAL STEELHEAD 550 MODEL*
*Look at the Image!! *

*It's VIRTUAL!!
*
Once again, Great job Team TPU!!! 17th Team of Cruncher's, *IN DA WORLD!!!!!*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 10, 2014)

OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!

3 Mil Baby!! That IS what I AM Talking about!!!!!!!

Whew! It has been a while! 

Our Number tonight: 3,062,762






We Beat the Frenchies, AGAIN!!!

http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/twilight-series/images/3062762/title/twilight-photo




Whateva...

Sad News story from a year and a half ago.
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-bloggers/3062762/posts

*Kk Pandya, Who?*
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3062762/

Not sure who 
*Luana Piovani*, is but, hmmmm. Perhaps, NSFW, Perhaps. 
http://www.listal.com/viewimage/3062762

Apparently there is a European FaceBook clone that goes by the name VK, this is one of their apps.
http://vk.com/app3062762

18th Team of Crunchers,* IN DA WORLD!! 
*
Nice work TEAM TPU!!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 11, 2014)

Yea!!!!

2 days in a row!!!!!

*3,296,439*
*AWESOME!!*





Seems the French might have a spy here...Everytime I mention them, their points skyrocket!!

Hmmm...

Anyways, Team TPU is the 20th Crunching Team, *IN DA WORLD!!!  
*
http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400////3296439-.jpg
Apparently, this image was lost along the way!! 





http://www.dreamstime.com/royalty-free-stock-images-xmas-tree-image3296439
Christmas? Anyone? 





http://www.contactmusic.com/photo/e...v-tea-2012-presented-by-bbc-america--_4093667
Not sure how BING managed to connect this link to our number. But, somehow, this is what came up! BTW, this is Edie Falco.





Tai Chi? Breathe in, Push it out...

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.o...atus=4&projectId=-1&sortBy=sentTime&pageNum=1

Yet another useless link.

At least I did not include the link that WOT warned was a phishing and 3rd party site! 
You are welcome.

Nice Work Team! Let's continue to climb, I love it when we do! MORE SCIENCE!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## Arjai (Feb 12, 2014)

Day 3, 3 Million plus!!!!!!!!!

Simply awesome!! It has got to be all the extra cruncher's spooling up, AND our NEW TEAM MEMBER'S!!!!

Thank you all for this glorious run of tri-mil's!!

Our number tonight, brought to us by, xianpububbles. Oh, and the, somewhat, poorly written online story.

Thank you, so much for the insight! I had no idea. https://www.fanfiction.net/s/3100861/1/The-Crush






We are now 19th, IN DA WORLD!!

MLS ID: 3100861
http://www.coldwellbankermoves.com/...-3100861/410412-Avon-Ave-Newark-NJ-07108.aspx





http://img.nrtwebservices.com/Thumb...nclude/images/NoPropertyPhoto.gif&h=523&w=392





http://www.india-forums.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=3100861





http://www.cyberprop.com/showpropertySR189301110279.cp





http://ezinearticles.com/?Oil-Burner-Problems-Can-Sometimes-Be-Fixed-With-a-TigerLoop&id=3100861
This, might be interesting, or not. Depends on the reader, most likely.

BTW, wow, that whole "Crush" thing? Maybe I don't get it but, wow, hard to read. 

Once again, *NICE WORK TEAM TPU!!!

 *Oh, and Thanks to BING for making tonight's entry one of the most tangled messes of randomness, yet!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow!!!!

Not sure what to say..... _3,521,217!!!!!!!_

__






Count it up. 16th!!!!!!!!!!  That's the stuff, Folks!!! I swear, I may break my face! I am all smiles right now!! I may even cry!

I'm so proud!

PMID: 3521217
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3521217





http://www.contactmusic.com/photo/brandi-glanville-brandi-glanville-book-launch_3521217
Scary? LOL


File #3521217






http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-illustration-3521217-tiger-ball.php
Water in hydraulic oil
http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=437777&mid=3521217
Powerful stuff, here!

United States Patent 3521217
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/3521217.html

Slide and Other Hits album for sale by Slave was released Oct 10, 2003 on the Rhino Flashback (Label) label. One of the best of the late-1970s/early-'80s funk bands, Slave gets a well deserved budget-priced retrospective with this rundown of many of their biggest U.S. hits. Featuring the churning R&B of their first hit single, 1977's "Slide," and 1984's tight, joyous "Snap Shot," SLIDE is an irresistibly danceable overview of the band's short hit-making career. Slide and Other Hits CD music contains a single disc with 10 songs....
http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=3521217

*Ana Lenchantin*
*



*
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3521217/

Whew! Devinez qui nous battre?


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

*Great job Team!*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Great job Team!*



I KNOW! Right?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 14, 2014)

SOLID!!

*3,123,639 *Another fine day, to be a TPU Cruncher!! 5 days above the Da Tre!






19th Tonight!!! Out of 30+ THOUSAND TEAMS...We are 19th. How cool is dat?

It is Beautiful, People, BEAUTIFUL!!

Tonight, a picture of something Beautiful.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 15, 2014)

*Day 6!!!!!! Another 3+ mil day!!!!!  

3,403,650
*





16th Crunching Team in the WORLD!!! 

Now for the random Links!! Yea! 

*Kairak 3403650 Shelf*
*



*
*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EN8Q6W6/?tag=tec06d-20*

Bing seems to like the India Forum?
http://www.india-forums.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=3403650&TPN=103


Elizabeth Berkley seen pushing her son Sky Cole Lauren's stroller while out and about with a friend in Beverly Hills Los Angeles, California - 05.12.12





*The twilight of the local redevelopment era: The past, present, and future of urban revitalization and urban economic development in Nevada and California *by _Steinmann, Frederick Anthony_, D.P.D.S., *UNIVERSITY OF SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA*, 2010, 658 pages; 3403650
A dissertation, anybody? 
http://gradworks.umi.com/34/03/3403650.html

MLS ID:3403650
Anybody interested in a Home that is already sold? What? Why are they still listing this? Showoffs! You'd think they would showoff a little nicer of a house!
http://www.cbhunter.com/Property/OH/44134-1156/Parma/4402_Tuxedo_Ave
Maybe, Just maybe, they could have _tried_ to get rid of the mold in the basement?

*The Best Way to Get Started Trading Index CFDs in Today's Volatile Markets*
_By Ashley Jessen_
Not a good look, Ashley. 




http://ezinearticles.com/?The-Best-...ex-CFDs-in-Todays-Volatile-Markets&id=3403650

OK, that is enough, that picture^ of Ashley, well, I think I may have to go visit the throne and scream Europe!

*Nice work Team!!* _Let's Keep it going!! __*Challenge starts at Midnight!!*_

_**_


----------



## Arjai (Feb 16, 2014)

*HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!

Will you look at this number?

4,092,199
*





Wow!! Great Job TEAM TPU!!!!






Winter is Beautiful, just like tonight's Number!!

Awesome Job TEAM TPU!! 14th in the WORLD!

Also, a full week above 3 million!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 17, 2014)

*3,929,844!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sweet! 8 days above the bar!!

Quite a great eight days, number wise! Some of you know that I was crying for this type of output! Now, I am so happy I want to cry!!






The BEST TEAM on the planet, is also the 14th largest Cruncher on the planet. I so wish this was just another day, of awesome number's. Alas, I know it is an inflated deal because of the Challenge. I can only hope that folks will consider the great work we are providing the Science community and stick with crunching for us after the Challenge.

I know tht some extra systems are being used and will probably be turned off or down. I'm sincerely hoping that at least a few of you won't completely abandon crunching on those extra's or, quit alltogether because of the ending of the Challenge.

I completely Love all of the Cruncher's and especially the new Cruncher's and all the Awesome Milestone posts, of late. Please consider staying on, even part time. Every WU that is completed is a HUGE step Forward for the Planet we inhabit. Sure, the points are nice and I love the big numbers. But, it is really what those number's represent to the betterment of the Science involved that makes me so proud!

OK, Rant over. CRUNCH ON!!


Another Beauty Day,


----------



## Arjai (Feb 18, 2014)

Holy, Holy, Batman!! Will you catch a glimps at that?

4,633,247

Am I dreaming? Somebody pinch me!! 

*9 Days above 3 mil, including two days over 4 million!!!!!!!!!*

Awesome, I don't know what else to say!_ AWESOME!!_






14th Crunching Team in the World, out of 30,000 teams! I am stunned by these big numbers! _I LOVE, LOVE it!!_ 

Ever FEEL colors? This is how I feel:






http://artissima.wordpress.com/2013/12/28/colorfull-of-meaning-purple/

*Thank you, to all our Cruncher's. Wonderful job tonight!!*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry so late, not really! 

Anyways, I would not miss this for the world!! "What?" You may ask. THIS:

*4,349,390!!!!*

*Two days in a row, over the 4 million mark!!! Not to mention, 10 days over 3 million!!*


I am a bit meloncholly about this, since *@[Ion] *is AWOL. I took this on as a fill in while he was on vacation. Now, I've become emotionally connected to these numbers! I am SO happy to be a part of this yet, I know it is without our good friend, and uber cruncher, ION.

Anyways, I feel this huge number should be dedicated to him! We did it buddy, we had to pool all our resources and bring in a bunch of new crunchers to do it but, we did it! So, please come back, we miss you!







We jumped up, AGAIN!!

*13th Crunching Team in 'Da Werlld!! Whoo!*

Can you feel colors? I do.





A huge Thanks to all our Crunchers!! I have not felt this Yellow in some time!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

I forgot all a out his thread but it's a nice surprise. When I first clicked on the thread, it opened up in January 20th with our team points being 2.9 million, but now today we are up to 4.3 million!

Awesome!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

loonym said:


> *TechPowerUp!* *1,161,549* Great work everyone!



We've come a lot longer way. This is the First Post in this Thread. Circa 2009.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 20, 2014)

4,784,624

Red is what I feel tonight.

Somebody, tell me. Have we done better?









* Good night Team. Completely Awesome tonight!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, we used to do MUCH better. As a coincidence, we talked about it on steam yesterday


----------



## Arjai (Feb 20, 2014)

BTW, I forgot to mention that last night we moved up into *11th place in the World of Cruncher's!!*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 21, 2014)

Sweetness!!

Yet another 4 million point day!!


*4,320,519*

4 Days over 4 million points!! I still feel like this is a Dream!! 






*Tonight? 10th!!! This is completely AWESOME, to say the least!*

I feel Yellow, AGAIN!!!  






Great Job TPU Cruncher's. This Daily Number's thing is one of the few things, lately that has me really feeling something. It is actually pretty rare that I actually feel colors this clearly. It kinda scares me that I am becoming so emotionally connected to this. I was not expecting this.  I think I like it! 

*Take Care Cruncher's!! AND, Let's keep it goin'!!*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2014)

I like having to highlight the yellow so I can be able to read it  

 but for real, great job team!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I like having to highlight the yellow so I can be able to read it
> 
> but for real, great job team!


Really, there should be a deeper yellow, like the butterfly. That would be much more read-able. Also, I change the viewing angle a touch and the yellow text is quite read-able, not ideal, but read-able.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Nah, I bet You just "feel" beer. 


...light beer is yellow, right?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 21, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Nah, I bet You just "feel" beer.
> 
> 
> ...light beer is yellow, right?


LOL, I wrote that, and now this, with less than one beer in me. 

I know it is not a very common thing, but it is real.
http://www.livescience.com/169-rare-real-people-feel-taste-hear-color.html
I fall under this category, "_...sensations and emotions..._" I don't taste them nor do numbers or letters have any color sensations. I don't often feel colors except when I have an emotional connection. I often feel them when watching movies, I also cry, quite often watching movies. I know, sappy, but I often lose myself in a well made movie.  LOL, strange but true. Most people, when I tell them this, think I am insane. So, I rarely reveal it until I have known someone for a while. In fact, I never told my Mother or any of my Family. 

I was listening to a radio interview of some performer from NY. The interviewee discovered he had synesthesia and would not let it go. I was with my sister and my nephew, They were talking about it and I was a little uncomfortable about it and what they were saying. I just held my tongue. People, including Family, can be rather cruel about things they do not understand.

OK, sorry, Rant over. Back to our regular programming...

Awesome Job TEAM!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Don't take it so seriously – I was 100% joking, man!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 22, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Don't take it so seriously – I was 100% joking, man!


I know but, felt the need to let it completely out of the bag. Felt good.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 22, 2014)

Another Great night in TPU Cruncher's land, which includes all of you and the *one inside my head!* 

*4,325,514 !!!!!*

13 days over 3 million! Including 5 straight days over 4 million!!







*13th tonight!! Again, it is actually my favorite number!!*

http://gilad.deviantart.com/art/Feeling-Red-52402448






Nice work Team!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 23, 2014)

Sorry, but it will be a double update tomorrow night.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2014)

Saturday Night's number:

*4,525,630  *

Awesome!!

*14 days over 3 million and our 6th straight day over 4 million!!
*






Well, even though 12 is not my favorite number... *We climbed into Twelfth Place for the day!! *That is the highest we've been, since I can remember!! 

What 'chu looking at? 




LOL. 
I am looking at what might be the last consecutive day above 4 million... I hope not but, we will have to wait and see. 

Great work Team, Saturday night and, *Winning the February Challenge!! *(and those pesky French).


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Well, even though 12 is not my favorite number... *We climbed into Twelfth Place for the day!! That is the highest we've been, since I can remember!!*



If I am not mistaken, we were 11th a couple of days ago.
OH WAIT we were 10th a couple of days ago, too!

if Your memory is so short, I am very worried


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2014)

Vinska said:


> If I am not mistaken, we were 11th a couple of days ago.
> OH WAIT we were 10th a couple of days ago, too!
> 
> if Your memory is so short, I am very worried


You are correct, I think it is because of that damn number twelve. Seems to rattle my brain!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, Surprise, Surprise!

We did it AGAIN!! Whoo! Must be because of the extra WU's we left on the table. I'll take it!!

4,347,562

15 days over 3 million!! Including 7 straight days, a WEEK (!) above 4 million!!







16th tonight!! Very NICE indeedy!!






It seems this is what is gonna happen to our 4 million, and our Team. It was a GREAT run!! Can't wait until the next big Challenge!!






Great Job Team TPU!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, just as I thought, the numbers are down.

However, we still had a fabulous (can I say that with a straight face?) output tonight!

*3,879,791* 

*16 days over 3 million with a full week of 4 million, plus, included!!*


Very nice, indeed (sorry, I think I used that line already)






*17th tonight!! *

On with the random postings:

TRAINING TOOTHBRUSH 
*United States Patent3,879,791
IslerApril 29, 1975*
 A rather strange read. Really, is this necessary?
http://www.patents.com/us-3879791.html

Not sure why this has been uploaded to a stock photo site. I mean, why would somebody pay for the following 6 seconds? 
http://ak0.picdn.net/shutterstock/v...irplane-flying-overhead-silhouetted-plane.mp4

Apparently, I cannot embed this piece of crap. So, go see for yourself.

2001 Buick LaSabre 4 door....good little running car local car...been taken care of, 4 good tires,, 70,000 miles front wheel drive PW,PL,CC....ect Asking $5995 + TTL
http://www.golsn.com/listings/automotive/cars-trucks/passenger_cars/3879791.html
Hmm, somebody thought this was a good deal? It's gone! No counting on people's taste. Buick? Really? The only decent Buick, ever, was the Grand National.





*Victoria Pendleton  Image no. 3879791*






Some forum devoted to Telescopes w/ reviews.
http://www.cloudynights.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/3880707/Main/3879791

OK, so that should be enough time wasted! 

Great job tonight, Team!!* TPU/WCG Crunching Team, Bestest in the World!!!*


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2014)

Great job Team!!! 



Arjai said:


> 2001 Buick LaSabre 4 door....good little running car local car...been taken care of, 4 good tires,, 70,000 miles front wheel drive PW,PL,CC....ect Asking $5995 + TTL
> http://www.golsn.com/listings/automotive/cars-trucks/passenger_cars/3879791.html
> Hmm, somebody thought this was a good deal? It's gone! No counting on people's taste. Buick? Really?_* The only decent Buick, ever, was the Grand National.*_



Oh really? You don't remember the Wildcat?






There are a few others too....


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great job Team!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not since the Grand National! Buick, since then has been a bunch of, nearly useless, carbon copies of better GM cars, if that isn't a silly thing to say. Seems most cars today are just cheap plastic and fenders with no soul, and throwaway engineering.

Edit- Perhaps I should not have used, "EVER." A little strong.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2014)

Wildcat definitely had something in it beyond rubber and steel- drove one a few times when I worked as a mechanic and the ride/power/feel of it was incredible!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2014)

Still winding down so, another good night for numbers! *The streak continues!!*

*3,658,430*

*17 days over 3 million with 7 consecutive days of 4 million, included!*



_Fine work Team!!_






*18th, in the WORLD, tonight!!*

On with the madness, i.e. random search results! 

First off, a jpg numbered, you guessed it, 3658430. Castle Storm, anybody?






Next, from a Diesel engine supply, "
*Cummins 3658430 Terminal, Electrical*
*http://www.forengine.com/parts/Cummins-3658430-Terminal--Electrical.html*
We all know, Cummins diesels need 6 of these! Or, at least we do now!

Now comes 38 seconds of a ski run with a TV tower on top, 

Clip ID: 3658430 I can't embed the video, there are rules, you know! So, you will have to take my word for it that this is a bit more interesting than the last 6 second video, from yesterday. 
Next up is a picture of: 
*Michelle Collins at Royal Festival Hall*
Not sure who she is but, here she is, as of May 2013.






Image ID : 3658430, is labeled as a Stunning Landscape, featuring a silhouette of a Mountain Goat at Dusk.
Stunning? Plenty cool but, stunning? I think not.





Property #3658430 comes to us from Italy. Or will? This site, is full of empty entries. I don't fully understand why my searches go here so often, yet don't contain anything. (?)

Lastly, (I know, I know, you want more) comes a Substance ID-ed as, 
*SID 3658430*




Apparently, there are 18 different records of this same substance.  Well, at least one of them has our number on it!!

 *Great Job! Team TPU is the Shizzzzle!*
**


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Still winding down so, another good night for numbers! *The streak continues!!*
> 
> *3,658,430*
> 
> ...



Great work team, we are putting out some great numbers! 

See Arjai, I thanked and posted  


And that lady's dress matches your favorite yellow text


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2014)

Arjai said:


> 2001 Buick LaSabre 4 door....good little running car local car...been taken care of, 4 good tires,, 70,000 miles front wheel drive PW,PL,CC....ect Asking $5995 + TTL
> http://www.golsn.com/listings/automotive/cars-trucks/passenger_cars/3879791.html
> Hmm, somebody thought this was a good deal? It's gone! No counting on people's taste. Buick? Really? The only decent Buick, ever, was the Grand National.





Norton said:


> Great job Team!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don't know how I missed these post. My all time favorite Buick was the GSX. Sorry Brandon but this is the true meaning of GSX.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 27, 2014)

_The string continues! Could it be for one more night?
Maybe?_

Tonight's number is a good one.

*3,038,571*



*18 days above 3 Million, with the great week, thrown into the middle, over 4 Million!! So many days, the emotican's had to start a new line!! Nice work Team TPU!!*






On with the silly random crap generated by some search engine's.

Anybody need a Realtor in CO.?
*Real Estate Agent in Grand Junction, CO*
*Grace H. Varley *is sure to help!! 

Charles Oakley Autographed Picture!! Yea!!






Anybody need a Table?


*Currey and Company Dining Room Garrison Drop Leaf Table*





Motorola Droid Bionic - 16GB - Black (Verizon) Smartphone 3038571
Want to buy someone else's phone?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Motorola-Droid-Bionic-16GB-Black-Verizon-Smartphone-3038571-/291026779093

Sorry, seems someone else already got it!! 

Anybody need a Plumber? Call ROTO-ROOTER!!

*HINESVILLE GEORGIA PLUMBER*

*Nice work Team TPU!!*

*20th tonight!!*

**


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2014)

Great numbers TPU, we sure are going strong


----------



## xvi (Feb 27, 2014)

I think I'm slightly too young to know Buick as much more than a "Grandma car", but I've heard rumors of the 80s or 90s turbo Buicks. I thought those were good.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 27, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Don't know how I missed these post. My all time favorite Buick was the GSX. Sorry Brandon but this is the true meaning of GSX.


To be honest, the GSX was the little brother to the Chevelle SS. Still a good car but, I pounded 3 of these, one with a big block, in my 69 SS396, quite easily. 

For a Buick fan, a great car. Unless there was an SS in the neighborhood.

For true Horsepower, The Turbo charged Grand National's were the King of the Buick hill. Stock, there were some that would hit 560 HP at around 4000RPM with a full boost! Wildcats, GSX's and the whole lot, bowed down to that power. Not to be seen in a Buick since. There were great cars in the line, but the Grand National was the only one that could beat the same year Corvette in the quarter mile. Only one.
/rant


----------



## xvi (Feb 27, 2014)

I've saved up a couple bucks and have had the idea in the back of my head of nabbing an old something or other to toy with. How hard can carbureted engines be?
I'm the son of a mechanic too, so I should be able to sucker him in to helping.


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2014)

xvi said:


> I've saved up a couple bucks and have had the idea in the back of my head of nabbing an old something or other to toy with. How hard can carbureted engines be?
> I'm the son of a mechanic too, so I should be able to sucker him in to helping.



Carbs are no big deal as long as:
- there's only one
- it's not computer controlled
- it's not a worn out Quadrajet (GM products mostly)

Careful though, if you get hooked it's a hobby that can get expensive real quick... more than crunching!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2014)

What, *WHAT?* How is it possible?!?

*3,559,935

19 Days? WOW!*

_Better than yesterday? SWEETNESS!!!!!!!!_
Here I thought today would be the end of our run, and you all* blow me away!!*






_We jumped up to 16th Tonight!! Very Nice! Especially considering there are over 30,000 teams Worldwide!_

OK, Tonight's numbers are sponsored by,
*GOLD-TEK ELECTRIC CO., LTD.*
A Taiwanese manufacturer of Electrical and Electronic connectors. Give them a call for all your connection needs, Taiwanese fluency may help. Their number, +886-03-_*3559935
*_
Up next, a
*Picture - Gary Dourdan at NEC*, apparently he is a comedian. I am assuming that because he is at the Birmingham UK Comic-Con, not because of his looks. 





I am unsure about anything but the description,
*Image 3559935: Retro woman with cherry poster*
*



*
A little weird, no?





Message, you guessed it,






Good advice for the Farmer in your Family, Found right here at AGTalk

Any Aussies here wanna buy an established Business in Melbourne? How about two? 
http://www.rs.realcommercial.com.au/business-sale/3559935

Beware, only real inquiries, PLEASE!


> * Only to be used for genuine enquiries about this property. REA Group Ltd. reserves its right to take any legal or other appropriate action in relation to any misuse of this service.


You will notice, I can spell the word 'inquiries' correctly. 

*EDIT* Oops, almost forgot...

AWESOME WORK TEAM TPU!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh wow, a big jump from yesterday. Very good work TPU


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Isn't that the guy from CSI?
He looks like the guy from CSI.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 1, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Isn't that the guy from CSI?
> He looks like the guy from CSI.


IDK, really don't watch TV except for Hockey/ various sporting events @ the bar


----------



## Arjai (Mar 1, 2014)

*Holy Big Number's Batman!!*

_3,239,409_



_*20 Days over 3 million? Yep!!!!!! *_

I am simply amazed by this!

Whew! After writing that last sentence? I *completely zoned* out.

Kinda like this,




And this, mashed together!





Wow, not sure these pictures do it justice but, I usually don't lose time like that. That had to be at least a couple minutes.
Last time I felt even remotely close to just now? A couple weeks ago, at the end of The Beaver. I missed the credits, between tears and a sea of Red waves washing around me.






*18th Tonight!!*

OK, I am done.

AWESOME JOB TEAM TPU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2014)

Great work TPU!  We've been having a bunch of good days lately  

Also, love the pics tonight. sets a nice floating ambiance for my mood


----------



## Arjai (Mar 2, 2014)

3,017,780

21? awesome!





Protected our 18th position in the World!!

I am speechless, for two reasons. 

First, this is an incredible run, one that I _could not have imagined_ lasting this long! 

The other is I had an *eleven hour shift today*. We did _33 Oil changes_ and_ ten_ top offs or only's. *43 cars in the 10 hours we were open*. I am not only tired but, still cold. I swear my bones are frozen!

Please forgive me, This is gonna be short and sweet, I just wanna beer and a pillow!

Another Awesome Day for Number's, here at TPU! This TEAM ROCKS!!


Have a good night Team, Crunch ON!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 3, 2014)

man, You sure are working Your ass off! °D°
Respect for being able to pull that off AND to post the daily numbers despite of that!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Please forgive me, This is gonna be short and sweet, I just wanna beer and a pillow!



2 clarifying questions:

1) What kind of beer? And
2) Just 1 beer?


Another great day by Team-TPU


----------



## Arjai (Mar 3, 2014)

Sunday Night's numbers, Brought to you TODAY, due to circumstances that were beyond my control, or mostly beyond them. Anywho, on with the posting!! Oh, and it was 2 beers, Rolling Rock, because of the bus schedule. 

Ok, so, the string was broken.

*But it was a Fantastic run of 21 days above 3 million!! Great Job Team!!*

Sunday ALMOST counted, still a great big number! 
2,915,974!!!

Nothing to sneeze at!!






19th? Priceless!  Well Done!

2915974-mavisim.jpg




A Blue Eye, it is watching YOU!! 

Image # 2915974




I guess it snowed in Turkey, somewhere near a Train Station. 

Glucose strips? Anyone? 




They're the 'ONE Touch' style. Fancy!!

abdelrhman’s 2004 Nissan Terrano. As if anybody cares, well besides the guy that wants to blow up abdelrhman's 2004 Nissan Terrano. 





I liked the Datsun Z series, nothing much since. Had a 240Z, for about eight days. Sold it for 3x what I bought it for and, AND, drove home with dude's '72 Nova SS. Sold that for a nice chunk of change, also. It was a banner week in the Arjai Garage!

*拉娜德雷(Lana Del Rey)身穿约瑟夫·奥图扎拉(Joseph Altuzarra)礼服亮相2012 MET Ball(Costume Institute Gala)红毯*
Don't know her, or what is being said about her but, the number is right!




She doesn't look all that happy. 





?  Who is he dressed as? A Power Ranger? Really? Completely Dorky!!

OK, that takes care of Sunday! *Great Job TEAM TPU, Bestest Crunching TEAM, EVA!! *

**


----------



## Arjai (Mar 3, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I liked the Datsun Z series, nothing much since. Had a 240Z, for about eight days. Sold it for 3x what I bought it for and, AND, drove home with dude's '72 Nova SS. Sold that for a nice chunk of change, also. It was a banner week in the Arjai Garage!



Looked like this,









Sold it with Bald tires on it!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Oh, and it was 2 beers, Rolling Rock, because of the bus schedule.


I feel like a few right now 


> *拉娜德雷(Lana Del Rey)身穿约瑟夫·奥图扎拉(Joseph Altuzarra)礼服亮相2012 MET Ball(Costume Institute Gala)红毯*
> Don't know her, or what is being said about her but, the number is right!
> 
> 
> ...



The wife got me into Lana Del Ray, and I like her, can dig most of her music.


Another great day at TPU!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Glucose strips? Anyone?


I have a crapton of those laying around _everywhere_ where I live. Too lazy to clean up.



Arjai said:


> *拉娜德雷(Lana Del Rey)身穿约瑟夫·奥图扎拉(Joseph Altuzarra)礼服亮相2012 MET Ball(Costume Institute Gala)红毯*
> Don't know her, or what is being said about her but, the number is right!



Her song "video games" (which I normally call "vidya gaims") is THE saddest song I have ever heard. Due to certain psychological triggers I have, to me, this song is so sad, it's impossible to describe...


----------



## Arjai (Mar 4, 2014)

_*Wooop!! Woop!*_

Back in the seat!!! _Drivin' them numbers UP!!_

*3,498,707*

_Awesome recovery from last night, which was still pretty awesome!!_






Looks like a bunch of teams did well today, so even though our number jumped up, we lost a spot in the World standings.

*We're 20th tonight.* _That is absolutely nothing to feel bad about!!_

This popped up on a number's search, *had* to include it.





So did* Kaley....*





_So did this,_ 非常泰 饰品 首饰 银饰吊坠 时尚复古大象挂坠 吊






*So did Spawn!!*





*Super Great job TEAM!!*
Way to_*Spawn*_ a comeback!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2014)

Great job Team! 

Good to see you feeling *Yellow* again Arjai!!! 

* P.S> Please drop the lady pics behind spoiler tags


----------



## Arjai (Mar 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great job Team!
> 
> Good to see you feeling *Yellow* again Arjai!!!
> 
> * P.S> Please drop the lady pics behind spoiler tags


Seriously? They are all SFW, right?


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Seriously? They are all SFW, right?



Just a precaution.... that's all


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2014)

@Arjai: where are  my our numbers? You can't give up on us now!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 5, 2014)

Probably worked too much and drank too much (again)


----------



## Arjai (Mar 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Probably worked too much and drank too much (again)


Nope, got another cold. 2nd one this Winter. I can't remember when I have ever had more than one, but, this Winter has been a bit brutally cold. With having to sometimes wait up to 20 minutes for a bus...It got me again. So, yea, I fell asleep around 7, after dinner, and did not wake up again until 5 this morning, for work.

So, last night's, Tuesday's, numbers were *GREAT!!*

_Another Stellar day for TPU Cruncher's! _

*3,312,992*

_Amazing_ work Team!!







17th Tuesday! Gotta Love It!!




*Lawn-Boy OPS MAN OM RE 
Part#: 3312992*
Don't know what it is but, it is for a Lawn Boy. 





_Soooeey!_ 

Need a, Heater mounting spring?





http://www.repairclinic.com/Shop-Fo...3312992-Kenmore-Range-Stove-Oven-Spring-Parts
They've got one for 'ya!!

UK Wildlife, #1





UK Wildlife #2





Both of those are in *Danger,* possibly because of this?




Prolly not, but that wolfie looks a bit _HUNGRY!!_ 

Now for some German Wildlife, err, Engineering.




Here the red C is seen in the wild, natural habitat. It was in captivity and appears to now look a little _wide eyed and scared._ They have been known to quickly adapt, especially after a few laps at the Nuerburgring! 

Great night Team!! (See you all again, later tonight, I Hope!)


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2014)

Hope you get better soon Arjai... sucks to be sick 

That UK squirrel has got a weird hairdo


----------



## Arjai (Mar 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> Hope you get better soon Arjai... sucks to be sick
> 
> That UK squirrel has got a weird hairdo


That's how they are over there, little, red and sporting Trump-in-the-wind hair style! 

BTW, thanks and yes, this time around has hit me like a truck!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 6, 2014)

OK, so for tonight's *sneeze* _nummer's_ *Sneeze*. Pardon me. OK, I think that's done...

This Team is doing exactly what I *dreamed it could do*, over a month ago when I started doing this in Kai's absence. I know that I am not a big cruncher, yet, I have a plan, and cannot cause a sea change by myself or by whining,_ like I have._ But, thanks to the Challenge and the _new cruncher's staying on_, plus the _awesome work we've been doing_, adds up to this dream-like atmosphere I inhabit each time I do a post here, like this one!

*3,231,833*

*Super sweet! King's Hawaiian bread sweet!* (lord I LOVE that stuff!)
OK, apparently had a problem with my WiFi card. But, Crisis averted because my HotSpot, when plugged into the USB port, acts as 'Local Connection 2' and works like a charm, although a little slower than wireless-ly. Anyways, back to business!






OK, so. It appears our number's tonight are somehow associated with images of _poolside resorts_ from around the World, where it is warm, and *any of them would do*, at the moment.

OK, 14 pools...
























































Well and this cutie,_ I thinks she likes you!_





*Fine work tonight, TEAM TPU!!
The only thing I can Bitch about is, the French got us tonight, dammit!*

 *Looks as though there are REALLY, only 13 pools, with one repeated. Just noticed. Oh well, 13 is my favorite number!*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I know that I am not a big cruncher, yet, I have a plan, and cannot cause a sea change by myself *or by whining,*_* like I have.*_



Now see I don't know if this is something that I can agree with. For a while I've been whining about AMD GPU prices, and it seems they're starting to relax.  

Yeah, I know is not the same thing. 

Good job with the numbers though, it's great to see you doing it every night. 

And great work Team-TPU!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Now see I don't know if this is something that I can agree with. For a while I've been whining about AMD GPU prices, and it seems they're starting to relax.
> 
> Yeah, I know is not the same thing.
> 
> ...


Well, I eff-ed up twice this week but, I am trying to keep it all together, life, cold, TPU and my frickin' work schedule....


----------



## Arjai (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok, now for another update! 
My Cold, an old dreary dear friend of mine, has weakened as the day rolls on. As they often do, which means they are full force in the morn. So, currently, despite a constantly running nose, I am feeling alive. _Soon to be followed by wanting to die, about 10 hours from now._

But since my *will to live* is bolstered by my new responsibility to update these* Number's *daily, I shall _strive to survive!!_

*On with the BETTER NEWS!!*

*3,066,424*

*ANOTHER, Stellar day for TEAM TPU!!*

Not to mention, we outpaced the French!!








17 is not a _bad number_, is it? Not when it is the number we are among the _WORLD of 30,000 Teams_ we are compared to Daily!!
We are *59th* on the Member's list (second page of results).
*That makes what we do, EVEN MORE IMPRESSIVE,* no?
In comparison, France is *23rd* on that same list!! Their member list is nearly _72% larger!_  (.71485345255837059115747640337804)(to be a little more exact)
_How's that Butter your Croissant?_

The Integers
I know there HAVE to be other Math-letes on this team!

Just for the Romanian in your life...
*Romanian Subtitle*
*Flight of the Living Dead (2007)*

MineCraft, anyone?





Too cute, now....




Just wait until it grows up and starts throwing _shit_ around your living room, and by _'shit'_ I mean it! 

This is* Mean....*




As in it *WILL* kill 'ya, Boy. 

Don't know William Dols, or why he showed up _three separate times_, in _two different searches_ but, here's the results:
http://www.whitepages.com/name/William-Dols/Virginia, apparently there are a few in Virginia? Woop, Woop?

It's not often that my Home State is Highlighted on the US Map, except for a _few things_, another Story, entirely.




*Alrighty then!! 

Impressive night TPU Cruncher's!!*


----------



## Arjai (Mar 8, 2014)

OK, I have to catch a bus soon. So, rather than half ass this post, I shall update it a little later, say 10-ish Central Standard Time. 

OK? OK, see you all sooner than later!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 8, 2014)

_Ok, here we go!!_

Bit of a drop off, it was* bound to happen.* But, let's not make it a habit!! 
Unless you all are completely sick of me and want to indirectly cause my demise via tiny _aneurysms!!_

Our number tonight is brought to us by an old US Senate Bill, it was not acted upon, that would have *exempted* Elected Officials in Federal Government from paying any Social Security Taxes.

https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/108/s2832

_2,832,108_

*I'd be totally fine with this except, the French passed us!!
*





*18th tonight, not bad at all!!*

Got kids? No, then this has got to be a waste of time!! 






Need to move a _pile_ of something?





_Lego's?_ When did Lego's get Tough? *Ha!* I could kick _all of their asses!!_





Nothing personal to any white BMW owners out there in TPU land. However, if you do have a BMW, of any color, please,* PLEASE,* do not be a _prick to Bicycle rider's,_ by honking, cutting off or slamming the brakes on in front of them. 

Seriously, what good reason, or rather, what _rational reason_ can you come up with for attempting to* kill *a stranger on a Bicycle?
/Rant






Alright, I gotta end this. Flashbacks of White BMW's circling the block to cut me off again, cause me to a little unfriendly. I will try to keep it together, long enough to say,

*Nice work TEAM TPU!!*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2014)

Numbers look great, solidly holding strong. 

Feel better @Arjai


----------



## Arjai (Mar 9, 2014)

WCG is performing maintenance.. So, will check a bit later to see if they are done.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like an update to this will not occur until sometime in the morning. Good night!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 9, 2014)

Alright, Finally feel OK enough to actually fire this up for a few minutes and post Saturdays numbers.

Another off night but still a good one,

2,709,638






We've managed to out point the French and maintain a spot in the top 20 Crunching Teams in the Universe!!

18th Tonight!!

Also, who is SNURK and Friends? Don't recall seeing them before.

So, SNURK is a anti-Snoring product...




It is also a movie...




Urban Dictionary has a few Definitions...
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=snurk

There is also a website, of nothing...
http://www.snurk.org/system/app/pages/sitemap/hierarchy

Also a line of Bedding, with some odd designs and some kid designs...
http://www.design-3000.com/en/Snurk/

So, a Snurk is a few things and nothing. Hmm, What the Snurk?

Great Job Team, I am going back to bed!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 10, 2014)

A _slight_ improvement tonight. I hope we can get back up there tomorrow!

*2,797,640*






We maintained our position in *18th spot!*
*And we got the frenchies, again!*





I'm sorry Scotty, What?





Do we need more processors?





If Crunching with more power, were only this easy!!





Let's plug 'em in and turn them on!!










Alright Good Job Team!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2014)

Great work team! 

"I just can't do it captain; I don't have the powah!!!"


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 10, 2014)

Arjai said:


> _Ok, here we go!!_
> 
> Nothing personal to any white BMW owners out there in TPU land. However, if you do have a BMW, of any color, please,* PLEASE,* do not be a _prick to Bicycle rider's,_ by honking, cutting off or slamming the brakes on in front of them.
> 
> ...




Arjai Are you sure it was white?











I'm sorry buddy , I didn't know it was you. LOL


----------



## xvi (Mar 11, 2014)

Good thing there's no geotag on those photos. Those might have disappeared by morning.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 11, 2014)

xvi said:


> Good thing there's no geotag on those photos. Those might have disappeared by morning.


They on the East coast and insured.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice rebound!_ Almost_ to our goal, or _my goal_ for us. 

*2,952,046*






*We beat the French, again (Just barely). Meanwhile, those sneaky Canadians stole our spot!!*

*19th Tonight!!* Out of *30,103* teams World Wide!! Awesome? _Yes!_

Alright, how about _19_ pictures of the _19th Century World_, along with a few _19th Amendment_ photos?
Shangia





 Wenceslas Square, Don't know where that is...





Birket Israel





Brăila, again, don't know...





Tunis, or, Tunisia





IDK...





19th Amendment.. 





Nice, the one in France.





Somewhere in the UK...





Boston port...





Another, 19th Amendment...





Need a Job, How about a job in a nineteenth century factory? You might even keep all your digits!! 





Not sure where this is, either?





This is called, Women Fetching Water, looks Middle Eastern, possibly India?





Here we have some Men's Club opposed to the woman's right to vote...





True Briton...





Turkish Mosque...





Not where I wanna live!!





Last one, Looks UK-ish...





Alright, hope you enjoyed this trip through the 19th Century. I also hope you can* use this as inspiration* for the next time you feel down. *It has been worse,** Really!*

*Nice work Team TPU!!*

**


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2014)

Amazing work TPU, yet again.  We keep chuggin' along and it's all good in my book!



Arjai said:


> True Briton...



I love this one


----------



## xvi (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh, my woman sure makes me suffer, alright.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 12, 2014)

So, we *made it good* tonight!!

*3,116,743*






_*Nice jump up to 16th tonight!! *_*Very nice (not the one in France).*

This one is gonna be short, or maybe not. _Just missed a bus_, so I have some, SOME, time.

http://makeitgood.com/











_AND_, *The Stupidest thing ANYONE has ever said? *Behold,







Great Job TEAM TPU!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 13, 2014)

_What a pain!_ I had to try *three* times to get WCG to load the _Stats page!_ All that just to see that our numbers are *DOWN?*
WTF? We killed it last night! _What happened?_

OH, well, I hope we can bring it back up! I know we can! 

Also, my own fault, due to the amount of pictures on this page, it takes _forever to load._ Sorry, to anyone else with a crappy connection.

So, on to the number....

*2,704,959*






Gratefully, it seems most teams had an off night. 

We only lost one spot in the World Standings. 

*17th tonight!!* Good enough? I suppose so. 

It's all for Science, Right? Number's are just number's, right? *Takes a DEEp Breath*

It's all good Team! Have a Great Night!!

A couple links, no more pictures on this page!!

Wow, an OutLook problem? How is that possible?

Another problem? It appears HP computer's are not Fool-Proof, either!

Until tomorrow...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2014)

Little lower points today, but still holding a strong position!  Great work TPU


----------



## Arjai (Mar 14, 2014)

*Alright!!
Great work!!*

*3,045,199!!!!!!*

_That, is what I am talking about!! You all make me so proud!_

_I am all purple right now!!_







*Damn, the French got us, oh well it's bound to happen, from time to time. I still loath it!!

So, Purple it is!!

Oh, we are 20th tonight!! Another big Awesome!!





















I know, I know, I said NO MORE pictures! But I needed to share my minds eye version of Proud. Both of this team and, gratefully, being a part of this Team! ( I am not gonna cry!) 

*


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2014)

Great job Team!!! 

@Arjai- you can't think purple without the Plum Crazy Cuda


----------



## Arjai (Mar 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great job Team!!!
> 
> @Arjai- you can't think purple without the Plum Crazy Cuda



Nice but, you know my condition, if you want to call it that. Sure, I dream of nice cars, I've had and want but, that is quite a different thing! BTW, I don't think of it as a condition. More of a way of seeing things, that I used to think everyone saw, and then didn't talk about it for, what(?) thirty years?

Anyways....Fricking money crap, hate that!! I pay the prick $160 bucks and he's gonna whine about my tab. Classic, except not like this car.

Good Night, I have had just about enough of this day!  13th even, my favorite day each month...guess I can't win them all. Funny how fast things can change, huh?

I am still PROUD of this team, more so than many things.

BTW, Friday is Pi day!! Let's hope thing improve, they can get worse....I hope not!!

/Rant


----------



## Arjai (Mar 15, 2014)

Ok, here we go!

2,931,519
 Very close tonight, not bad.






19th tonight, very nice.
*Although the French got us, AGAIN! Boo!*

This Winter has been brutal, not just here in MN but, all across the North. I have never had Seasonal Affective Disorder, however I know a few who do. For them this has been a particularly bad season. Long and grueling, to put it mildly. For me the worst part was catching this cold, my second this season. Very unusual for me, for the longest time I have been one and done, cold-wise. So, since this one has been REALLY kicking my butt, I figured I would post a few links about SAD, since I now feel this way, but for my own reasons, mostly this ongoing sickness.

I hope some of you find this informative and can find it in your hearts to recognize this in others, in the future, and offer some hope and advice to them, I had a close friend go to the hospital after a suicide attempt, a few years ago, because of the depression brought on by his SAD symptoms. I wish I had known more then, he is well now but, he put his friends and family through a lot of suffering that could have been avoided with the right words.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seasonal_affective_disorder

http://www.webmd.com/depression/tc/seasonal-affective-disorder-sad-topic-overview

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-...ctive-disorder/basics/definition/CON-20021047

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0002499/

Alright TEAM TPU!! Let's ALL do our best to improve the WORLD tomorrow and get a few more points. 

Take Care, until tomorrow, I shall bid you adieu.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Alright TEAM TPU!! Let's ALL do our best to improve the WORLD tomorrow and get a few more points.



In other words,...

Come on TPU, we need to beat the French tomorrow 

I'll all for it. Great work tonight TPU


----------



## Arjai (Mar 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> In other words,...
> 
> Come on TPU, we need to beat the French tomorrow
> 
> I'll all for it. Great work tonight TPU


Beating the French is NOT improving the WORLD. MY World? Maybe. The rest of it, no. 

You may ask, "Why do you Hate the French?" I don't. Just don't like it when they are competing for our spot in the standings!!

TPU is better than MANY Countries, MANY! Why do the French think they can compete? LOL.

Anyways, I've been to France. Loved it, nice people, beautiful people....Just don't compare Paris with the rest of this lovely country.

Paris should be it's own country, they should call it, " Better than YOU!!" 

BTW, I don't even hate the Parisians, just a bunch of them! There are good people everywhere, including Paris. I met more of the non- good, in my short time there. I.E. self-centered, better than thou, speak my language you imbecile types. The rest of the country, no complaints AT ALL!!

Sorry, just felt the need to explain, and, it seems I am surrounded by asses tonight, here at the bar. I hope they can read that!  

Seems maybe I was a but long winded but, it is making the asses turn to each other to talk, rather than to me!!

Good Night! /rant


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Beating the French is NOT improving the WORLD. MY World? Maybe. The rest of it, no.
> 
> You may ask, "Why do you Hate the French?" I don't. Just don't like it when they are competing for our spot in the standings!!
> 
> ...



Silly goose, you needn't explain; I am all on your side!  Frenchies are poopoo 

Not literally but metaphorically


----------



## t_ski (Mar 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Frenchies are poopoo


merde


----------



## Arjai (Mar 16, 2014)

Ces chiffres sont Merde!

2,962,801

Le français a lancé le cul ce soir!!

Nous devons faire mieux! Nous ne pouvons pas se transformer en une autre victime de la française!






En l'honneur de notre nouvel ennemi, sont quelques photos des origines françaises!

Le drapeau.





La tour eiffel.





Liberté, la tête des troupes.





Pain, pain français! Oui!





Une corne français!





Française, robe comme une femme française!





Typique café français, non parisien.





Le terrain autour du Mont St Michel inonde autour du temps de la marée. Frais plutôt français.





Une typiquement parisien, dans le parc. J'ai fait un drôle! En français!





OK, beau travail d'équipe TPU. Faisons le Français souffrent! Espérons que d'ici lundi, The Irish voudra que!

J'aime TPU!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2014)

I tried Google Translate on the first line, but then I saw it was a recurring theme so I'll just assume the French beat us and we are paying our respects 

I never should have called them poopoo yesterday


----------



## Arjai (Mar 16, 2014)

Jusqu'à ce que nous battons les Français, les mises à jour quotidiennes seront en français! Fais-moi le quitte!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2014)

again, I say "merde"


----------



## Arjai (Mar 17, 2014)

Damn! In an attempt to motivate this team, which was in French, I switched to French until we beat them (as we should!).

But no! Apparently having a fun jest and no one willing to use a very simple tool, Google Translate, is verboten! OOps! Sorry, perhaps German is a "BAD" also!

Thanks to all who had fun using the translate tool open to everyone, oh! AND also to the watchful Moderators alerted by an unmotivated, allergic, and unreasonable request to stop me from apparently breaking an uniquely unclear rule.

I had no intentions, other than motivation, to piss off anybody. I spend a decent amount of time here, voluntarily, to update this thread. I have been showered with a number of accolades in doing so, which I truly appreciate.

When Kai went AWOL, after his vacation from school, I was asked to become the "Official" Daily Numbers poster. I assumed that came with a little bit of clout, nothing special but, getting Hammered with warnings in two threads and twice by our Captain?

Wow. Please excuse my unethical and sarcastic and eclectic postings that may have offended any choleric, bilious or querulous beings here on this, what happens to be my favorite, website!

Qu'il en soit ainsi.



*(Being treated like a bad teenager is a bit vile, I am a 172 IQ scorer on the Presidents list of the two colleges I attended. Using French there was not condemned!)
*


Spoiler



"Malicious?"
Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)
Malewarebytes found nothing Malicious. Good thing it isn't French, that would have been!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 17, 2014)

2,754,910

21st tonight.

Yes the FRENCH beat us again. 

Good job Team TPU!

I sincerely hope nobody is offended by this post!

Good night!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 17, 2014)

@ Arjai. Big thanks for all you do for this team.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2014)

@Arjai: don't take it so hard and like that. 

We appreciate your work in postings the numbers, especially adding your flavor to the posts.  It gives us a nice clear picture of our team's ppd, as well as a little more food for thought. 



Arjai said:


> Thanks to all who had fun using the translate tool open to everyone, oh! AND also to the watchful Moderators alerted by an unmotivated, allergic, and unreasonable request to stop me from apparently breaking an uniquely unclear rule.
> 
> I had no intentions, other than motivation, to piss off anybody. I spend a decent amount of time here, voluntarily, to update this thread. I have been showered with a number of accolades in doing so, which I truly appreciate.
> 
> When Kai went AWOL, after his vacation from school, I was asked to become the "Official" Daily Numbers poster. I assumed that came with a little bit of clout, nothing special but, getting Hammered with warnings in two threads and twice by our Captain?



Fact is, forums rules dictate how things should be done, language posting just the same as the other rules that keep TPU great.  The mods have to enforce those rules, as does our Captain.  I think it a reasonable request.




> Wow. Please excuse my unethical and sarcastic and eclectic postings that may have offended any choleric, bilious or querulous beings here on this, what happens to be my favorite, website!



Oh great, now I need to use google for help with my own language  




Arjai said:


> 2,754,910
> 
> 21st tonight.
> 
> ...



While I appreciate the post and the fact that I don't have to translate it, I miss your old school awesomeness of colorful posts. 
Come back to us Arjai and post some more of your beauties! 



Great work TPU, let's shoot for a little higher tomorrow!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 17, 2014)

Forum rules around here have always been my thoughtful reproach. I have extended those rules, on occasion, in what I thought was a respectful, if not playful way. Up until today, it was regarded in a _laissez-faire _attitude.

However, recently, it appears there have been a few authoritative hand outs around here. Becoming an example of one is not of my particular liking. 



> We appreciate your work in postings the numbers, especially adding your flavor to the posts. It gives us a nice clear picture of our team's ppd, as well as a little more food for thought.



In an attempt to further this taste, I have been degraded as forum rules breaker, worthy of an infraction. 

Wholly inappropriate. Despite what some think. Boo on you TPU. 

Despite this run through the ringer, TPU remains my favorite site to visit. Having to curb my enthusiasm, is not what I was expecting from this favorite site. 

Whateva, make rules, enforce them as you will. Make long time Team members feel shunned. 
Wanna color? Titian.

Not one of my favorites.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not trying to be a bad guy here, but rules are rules.  Even I have broken the rules and had to pay the price for it.  *We do appreciate all that you do here*, but it's better if we all play by those same rules.  Personally, I zoned out when you started posting in French, as I don't speak it.  I don't have time to google all of it when you post again and again and again in French.

It's kinda like when people talk in another language in front of you, and you have no clue about what they are saying, so you don't know if they are talking bad about you or what.  If those people knew you did not speak their language it would be considered rude.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> @Arjai:
> Oh great, now I need to use google for help with my own language



I sincerely hope that by using English, perhaps a vocabulary, is not also Mod worthy. 

I know that I may be pushing some buttons, well aware. Quizzically, I'd like to find an extrapolation of how any of you, and you know who you are, surmise my actions/ recent posts.

Can I assume it of a contemptuous nature, since I seem to want to skirt the rules? 
Or, rather that I am just a moody tool that abhors admonishment?


Anybody?


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I sincerely hope that by using English, perhaps a vocabulary, is not also Mod worthy.
> 
> I know that I may be pushing some buttons, well aware. Quizzically, I'd like to find an extrapolation of how any of you, and you know who you are, surmise my actions/ recent posts.
> 
> ...



This is what I posted:



Norton said:


> Forum language is English please



The request wasn't too harsh imo but you responded in French again- Therefore I escalated the issue:



Norton said:


> Forum Guidelines are in English and no other languages are included:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/forum-guidelines.197329/
> This has now run its course- stop now (NOT a request)



My goal was to return to topic- and to see this spread to another thread, in my opinion, was disruptive.

My only intention was to return the threads back to topic, if you perceive my posts/actions as anything else... that was not my intention and I apologize if I have offended you.

Please return these threads back to topic and feel free to discuss further with me via PM or with TPU staff.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I sincerely hope that by using English, perhaps a vocabulary, is not also Mod worthy.
> 
> I know that I may be pushing some buttons, well aware. Quizzically, I'd like to find an extrapolation of how any of you, and you know who you are, surmise my actions/ recent posts.
> 
> ...



First of all, what you quoted from me was said as a joke, a little remark at my own self for not knowing a few English words, nothing against you. 

Second, there's nothing more to extrapolate, other than the fact that the overwhelming majority agree with the rule to post in English. Nothing here has been an attack on you, your IQ, your esoteric speech, or anything else like that. 

Third and final, I think we all can and should let this go, as there's not much more to say. Others have posted that they appreciate you and what you do for the team, as do I and our team Captain. We as a team appreciate everyone individually, which is what makes this team so great, and that includes you Arjai. All's well and tomorrow this won't even matter. 


Our goal:
Crunch on, do good, help the team, help science, be awesome!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 17, 2014)

Arjai said:


> In an attempt to further this taste, I have been degraded as forum rules breaker, worthy of an infraction.



Arjai - you do not have any "Warnings" (used to be called "Infractions") listed in in your Members page. You were given a verbal warning (via posts in a couple threads) to stop posting in the French language. I became involved as Norton reached out to me as a friend to help to get you to stop. Norton is not a Mod but he is our team Captain. In the "Have you got pie today" thread he asked you to stop and you then posted a quote from the guidelines about being polite and then included a link to Google translate.
Let it go man
I do appreciate your efforts as a member of TPU and our awesome crunching team. I also appreciate you taking on updating the daily numbers


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2014)

Where are our daily numbers?  I have no idea how TPU did unless someone tells me about our day .......


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Where are our daily numbers?  I have no idea how TPU did unless someone tells me about our day .......



We'll see how we did when Arjai does today's post- Team's counting on you Bud!

A link to the source until then....
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points


----------



## Arjai (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry about last night, the festivities at the bar, where I stop to switch busses and update this thread, meant there was no place for me to set up. So, without further delay, the numbers for Monday Mar 17th:

*3,163,920*
*
Well done!
*




 21st tonight, in the WORLD Standings.






Later, Nice job TPU!! Let's keep Crunching!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2014)

Great job Team! 

Thanks Arjai!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 19, 2014)

Why is WCG updating so late sometimes I can get number's at 6 PM CST and usually by 7. It is now after 8 and it is telling me it won't be ready for another hour!! Oh well, until then, Movie time!! see you then.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Why is WCG updating so late sometimes I can get number's at 6 PM CST and usually by 7. It is now after 8 and it is telling me it won't be ready for another hour!! Oh well, until then, Movie time!! see you then.



I'm not sure, but I guess it has something to do with the recent time change.  FreeDC has been the same way lately; used to be ready a little after ~8:30 and now the final update doesn't occur til much later.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 19, 2014)

OK, The number's...

*3,249,316*







Nice jump!! 18th Tonight!!

*AND, We did what seemed impossible, just a few days ago. We beat the French!! Feels good, no? 





*
Awesome job tonight!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2014)

Great work Team-TPU


----------



## Arjai (Mar 20, 2014)

OK, the number's tonight....Very nice. But,

*3,108,535*

This number fell just short.  






We maintained our 18th spot, which is Stellar!! 
*However, we lost to those pesky French by around 19 thousand...close but no cigar!*

Mixed Feelings....This pretty much sums it up!





Nice Work Team TPU!


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2014)

Great job Team! 

@Arjai- these are for you 
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/team/list/12/0/0

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg&sort=today


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, i'll take 2/3 that say we beat the French. 

Let's keep up the fine work 

@Arjai: that's a beautiful pic posted there


----------



## Arjai (Mar 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great job Team!
> 
> @Arjai- these are for you
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/team/list/12/0/0
> ...



Those are nice but...see the posts in the Formula Boinc Thread. Perhaps it might explain my manic wants!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Those are nice but...see the posts in the Formula Boinc Thread. Perhaps it might explain my manic wants!!



Formula BOINC is a year long deal isn't it?

286 days to go....can you stay manic for that long?

Related question- does that competition includes non-WCG BOINC projects?


----------



## Arjai (Mar 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> Formula BOINC is a year long deal isn't it?
> 
> 286 days to go....can you stay manic for that long?
> 
> Related question- does that competition includes non-WCG BOINC projects?


Yes. No.

It includes all BOINC projects, and also as separate races. i.e. WCG.

As long as the French are within striking distance, or beating us, I will be Manic!!

There is ABSOLUTELY no good reason why we should lose this! It is simply just a lack of focus towards a goal!

Why can't we have a Goal outside of winning short Challenges?

BTW, this what we have been going on about...http://formula-boinc.org/projets.py?lang=en&prj=57&year=2014


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Yes. No.
> 
> It includes all BOINC projects, and also as separate races. i.e. WCG.
> 
> ...



Extended runs on anything with the throttle mashed to the floor will send a piston through the block 

As long as we spread the word, encourage others, and help each other keep our rigs going we have already won.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> Extended runs on anything with the throttle mashed to the floor will send a piston through the block
> 
> As long as we spread the word, encourage others, and help each other keep our rigs going we have already won.


I know you are kidding but, most of the Hot Rod's are too busy benching and breaking crap. We here at Team TPU/WCG are in it for the duration and can withstand more than a few drag races a year! This should be a cake walk, as long as we don't just shut down between Challenges! I know, I know, it can cost lot's o' money to keep a Farm at 100%. I'm not asking for that, half our team would melt by mid July! My request is to just a machine, or two, extra at half speed or quarter speed. That is still plenty of Horsepower to win this formula thing!

OK, enough with the analogies, we just need to keep in the over 3 mil consistently to win. We keep fluctuating down to 2.8, 2.7 then back up to 3.1, 3.4 (I am not intending to be factual, so these are not exact).  If we can smooth that out to 3 to 3.4 mil a day...by November, plus the challenges, we will win this! 

You can bet the French want it! Look how consistent they have been recently! 

This is an easy goal, unless we lose sight of it!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 21, 2014)

OK,* See?* This is _EXACTLY_ what we need to do!!! 


*3,490,419*






3.4 Million, 17th in the World!!! AWESOME!!!!!!
AND, we put the French where they belong, behind us!






Nice work Team TPU!! Keep Crunching!!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 22, 2014)

WOOP! WOOP!

2 Days, 2 3+ million and 2 beatdowns!!  

*3,423,997*

Purple/ Orange-ish pride forming....






17th in the WORLD/ UNIVERSE, Tonight!!









Neither of these can do justice to the _vibrancy_ of seeing the numbers today, for the first time! But, it is hard to duplicate what I see sometimes. Take my word for it. 

I freaked a bit when the WCG page loaded and I focused on our number sitting above the French number. My friend, Brooke, snapped me out of it, she said ,"Hi", while walking past. It took a second to see her. The orange-ish purple faded into a yellow-ish red, when she spoke, _then_ I saw her. 

She calls me 'Chard" and when she says that it invokes that yellow red, often. 

Anyways, After a *second 13 hour day*...I am wandering. Sorry.

Nice work TEAM!! _This is exactly the fuel we need to win the Formula Boinc._


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 22, 2014)

My cellphone does not seem to have enough ram to run WCG (512MB RAM with about 230 MB available, FAAH needs 250MB). It runs Einstein@Home though since like an hour.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks great, 2 days of besting the French!  Great work team, I knew we could do it.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 23, 2014)

*Alright!! Again a Great output!! This Team is starting to become a bit more consistent!! I LOVE it!*

*3,356,572*






*17th*, again, Tonight!! That's a great place to be among the *World of Cruncher's!!* 30,150 other teams out there and we, 59th in team member size, are beating Teams that are much larger!_ We have, currently, 575 Team member's._ We have beat, for the third day in a row, a Team, France, with _2,014 member's,_ 23rd in size! L'Alliance Francophone, which we are trailing, and have beat, sometimes, is 10th in size with _4165 member's!!_ IBM Rochester, whom is just in front of us tonight, is made up of _541 member's_. However, one might notice the team is a part of the worlds largest supercomputer manufacturer. 

Can I possibly make this any clearer? *THIS TEAM*, made up of nothing more than a bunch of civilians, well and an MIT school in Lithuania , *is simply AWESOME!!* *AND getting BETTER, every day!!*

OK, some entertainment.

It is Agnes Martin's BD!

I'm a Math Geek, fo sho!! 

A little Anime showed up...









Kitty says, "Wha?"





And finally, one of the 50 or so Alanis pics that popped up in my Google search. Why is she related to this number? I may never know, and probably couldn't care less.  
This one was picked for no reason, at all.






OK, I think I like the Kitty pic better. And....

It may have been the yellow sweater that did it, I've had a moment to reflect since I wrote that, up there ^ , and that has to be the reason.

*3 nights, 3 Beatdowns and 3 Three mil + days in a row!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2014)

Great numbers TPU, another day of besting the French! 

And great post @Arjai


----------



## Arjai (Mar 24, 2014)

OK, _Sunday Funday_ struck!

Number's are down. Seems everybody, well, *except Ripple*, was a bit down. Sundays always seem like a crapshoot. Who's gonna be the one to leave the Boinc running, instead of gaming or, in the case of our nemesis, France, enjoy family and friends with wine and food.

No matter, I know, for FACT, the French can't claim the Awesome-ness we have here at TPU!!

*2,478,505*

Let's get back to it. It will not be Sunday again, until_ next week._ Right?






OK, Still in the top 20. *19th tonight*, impressive for a Sunday!

Still feel Yellow-ish, despite trailing the French, tonight.

Not only is this Tabby emoting my exact feelings, it popped up in a search for "yellow-ish".
I miss my Tabby, French Fry. I know, ironic name, no? He was a great cat,* despite* my roommate, who decided to drive it miles away and abandon him, again, and *lie* to me about it.

I found him as a kitten, on a cold January day. I was making a Miserable, Cold, walk home from the neighborhood watering hole. Feeling lost and alone, girlfriend had left me the night before, I heard a small,_ Meow._ I gave it no mind.

A few blocks later, another, *"Meow."* I stopped, turned around to find this skinny, matted, orange-ish tabby looking me straight in the eye. It was obvious, to me, he had followed me in the hopes of some sort of charity. What I saw was a cat, _so what?_

Well, this thing followed me the rest of the way home, right up to my door. I looked down at him, he gave me a _heart-wrenching-purring-whine_, I let him in.

Had to spend money to have him put on some antibiotics, he had some virus he picked up eating crap to survive._ It was well worth it. _Sad my roommate was such a prick.

Anyways, French Fry taught me that I could be *loved*, despite the cruelty I had been through. 






I miss him, greatly.

Anyways, Nice, half-assed, job tonight Team TPU!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 25, 2014)

*Ok, Nice recovery from the weekend, or Sunday at least!*

*3,130,133*






Still 19th, in the UNIVERSE!! Not bad, at all. However,_ I know we can be better! _

Tonight's number's are brought to us by, GearHead.com, selling, proudly, *Polaris parts.* Polaris is a Minnesota company. Gear Head? Don't care.

Anyways, they have a carburetor jet with the part number, _3130133_. Thus, this carb jet is our sponsor!!

Another cat picture, this time a Black Beauty.





How about a Dog pic?





Water Cooling? This outta do it!!





*Nice work Team TPU Crunchers!!*


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Water Cooling? This outta do it!!


Oh, it's been done. Saw this on imgur recently.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 25, 2014)

The Disco ball is classic!! 

I too have seen some crazy car part, motorcycle part mods. This one looks almost pristine in comparison of some I've seen!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 26, 2014)

OK, Number's are a little down, _even for Ripple_, today. However, despite that we were a bit *better than the rest* in the down day. What does that mean? Read on...

*2,967,649*






_16th!_ See, we were 19th yesterday with over 3 million. Today, we were down some but, *not as much as the rest of the cruncher's.* We jumped 3 spots _on an off day!!! _Does anyone else see the* greatness* in this? Ripple Labs is down* over 15 Million* points, since yesterday! Yet we were able to _jump three positions!! _Amazing!

*That* is the type of commitment to Crunching this team_ needs to continue_ to emulate! It is this sort of thing that *clearly shows* our commitment, to those that are paying attention. *People want to join winning teams,* _WE are a Winning team_, on many levels. By continuing our dominance over France, we will win the_ Formula Boinc_, see the thread in our Forum for occasional updates, by me. _That win_ further the wants of new blood to join *OUR Team, the Winning Team!*

Is there a flaw in that line of bull, um, *logic? *






Stallone? I guess he has moments of clarity, between being a dufus and lifting weights!









Click Here to see the list.

*Great Job TEAM TPU!!
*


----------



## Arjai (Mar 27, 2014)

OK, the new site had me looking around a _few minutes_ but, found what I need to do this! Yea! 

So, we dropped a little more. Numbers and position. _Here I thought we were gonna be improving?_

Nevermind, here's the number tonight:

2,855,632






We are 18th tonight, and* we managed to hold off the French.* About the only good thing about this!

Look, we made this clown frown!





This poor woman is *Crying!!*





Even kitty looks distraught!





We can do better Team. I know there are up's and down's. But this is a kinda big down! Let's turn them up for a couple days! 
*Kitty needs some Happy!!*

*Crunch ON Team TPU!!!*


----------



## xvi (Mar 27, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Look, we made this clown frown!


Yeah, yeah, clown, now move it along.


> This poor woman is *Crying!!*


Awh. Did they put regular soy instead of vanilla soy in your grande skinny triple-shot mochachino? I think you'll live.


> Even kitty looks distraught!


NOT TEH KITTY! Here, I fix for you.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 27, 2014)

My daughter's grounded from her pc so I got another full timer going.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2014)

kenkickr said:


> My daughter's grounded from her pc so I got another full timer going.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 27, 2014)

xvi said:


> Yeah, yeah, clown, now move it along.
> 
> Awh. Did they put regular soy instead of vanilla soy in your grande skinny triple-shot mochachino? I think you'll live.
> 
> NOT TEH KITTY! Here, I fix for you.



That kitty looks scared!! I'm betting they stopped the gif where they did to avoid showing the carnage that is about to happen!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 28, 2014)

OK, So, Looks as though the Team has reached an awesome checkpoint. Thanks to @Vinska , who pointed it out earlier, in another thread, we passed *900,000 Years* of Crunch time, Today!!






Now, _our numbers..._*Very nice.*

*3,196,415*

After two days of* Melancholy*, *Happiness!*








*17th Tonight!!* *Not bad at all,* considering that despite the lull in output, *we have still been outpacing the French!!*

















Ren and Stimpy, _funny as hell,_ always made me laugh.

Calvin and Hobbes, _always worth a chuckle._

That picture of the Dog...*Priceless!!*


*Nice work Team TPU!!*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2014)

Anything + Calvin and Hobbies = Total Win!!!  

Great work TPU!  Increase in numbers, and we are still ahead of the French.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 29, 2014)

*Yet another great day at TPU!!*

_*3,009,646*_






*Climbed up to 16th Tonight!!! **Prodigious!!*











_Good Job Team TPU!! We also beat the Francophones, tonight!!_


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2014)

Keep up the fine work TPU! 

We are besting the French


----------



## Arjai (Mar 31, 2014)

_Terribly sorry about last night. _I went to a friends birthday party. By the time I got home...hit the hay without a thought of this. Woke up around 3 am, to pee, and remembered. However, I was too tired to set it up the internet and spend anytime posting, _had to catch a bus, to work, at 6 am. _So, without further ado, *The Number's*, from last night!

We* just* missed the 3 million mark but, _so did our competition!!_

*2,968,166* 






We only dropped one place in the World Standings, 17th last night!











Kinda creepy...





When I was 17, I had one of these. 1957 F100, rock solid truck that looked very similar to this one. Mine was a little brown-er with black bumpers and a chrome V8 on the grill. 
Like this:





It also had 5 spoke chrome Cragar Truck wheels.

I'd love to have that back! Or, either of these, to work on.

Ok, so, Well done Team TPU!!

See you all again in a few hours, with today's numbers!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 31, 2014)

_Small drop-off_, Sunday Funday.

The Francophone's got us but...

*2,824,612,...*






... was good enough to hold off the French! 

20th spot tonight! Not bad, for a Sunday...Let's start the week with a nice rebound up to 3 million, OK? We all know we belong up above that number, so let's go there!!

20th Reventon,






















> *20* (*twenty*) is the natural number following 19 and preceding 21. A group of twenty units may also be referred to as a *score*.[1]



According to Wiki, we are a SCORE!! Yea!! Way to go Team TPU!! We Score!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2014)

Great work team TPU! 

And @Arjai I would love one of those 1957 F100 trucks!


----------



## xvi (Mar 31, 2014)

>


Looks like the Mazda 787B, but it doesn't quite look right head-on. If I'm not mistaken, the first time it was raced at the 24 hour le mans, it won and then was immediately banned due to an unfair power to weight ratio thanks to the Wankel rotory engine it was powered by. One of my favorite cars.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 1, 2014)

A very _slight_ rise in points today. However, our competition, namely France, upped their numbers more and passed us. 

*2,868,053*






I'm not sure which I dislike more, losing to the French or, *Being beat by the Russian Team!*
We are supposed to be the *World Beater Team*, the small team against the rest! We regularly put these teams in the rear view!

The Russian Team: 
Current Members2,246 (#19)

They took 20th and pushed us down to 21st. All in all, it is still a very respectable spot, considering there are _over 30 thousand teams._ However, we, this team, know we are better than today's numbers. 

I have no idea how many of our 575 Team members read this post. I wish I could reach out to all our team and ask for just a little more. I know the regular readers of my posts are probably very tired of me asking for this, I have no other way to ask, however. 









*Please?*

Let's keep Crunching Team TPU!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I have no idea how many of our 575 Team members read this post. I wish I could reach out to all our team and ask for just a little more. I know the regular readers of my posts are probably very tired of me asking for this, I have no other way to ask, however.



Crazy to think we have that many crunchers, but as you say, I don't have any clue how many are forum regulars that visit these threads often.

But, all is not lost because we are doing a fine job. Let's keep up the fine work


----------



## Arjai (Apr 2, 2014)

*Well,* a very nice recovery today! *Although* we did not catch the French, we did_ three important things..._

*3,002,079*

...We got over the _3 million mark..._






..._We beat the Russians _*AND,*

_We're back in the top 20_ with an *18th place* tonight!!

Not bad, at all!


*Model Train Scenery Brings Your Display to Life*
_By Chris Breault_





Mercedes? 
*05 Mercedes A200 Elegance hatch, 87332, 5 spd manual *
Never knew of this model, looks a little like a Fiesta? 
http://www.graysonline.com/lot/0001-*3002079*/motor-vehiclesmotor-cycles/05-mercedes-a200-elegance-hatch-87332-5-spd-manual-73010-73

I don't know _why this is interesting_, or _why anyone even cares_ but, *HERE IT IS: *
http://search-id.com/user/3002079-yahoogames

OK, enough random crap!!

Nice Work TPU Crunchers!! Keep it Goin'!!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 3, 2014)

*Alright!!*
_Second day_ over *3 million!!* *Plus,* we not only _out pointed the French _but, _also the Francophones_ (French speaking people, most likely Canadians from Montreal)!!

Nice, both those Teams are* huge* compared to us, _2 thousand plus_ vs. _our 575!!_

*3,228,648*







17th tonight!! Awesome job Team TPU!!

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/team

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Team

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/team

However *you* _Define it_, the combined effort of the folks here on *TPU*, helping each other, Crunching and Folding together...

That should be in the definition, "The member's of TPU!!"


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2014)

Beat France and Russia?  Recipe for awesomeness!  


Great job TPU!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Beat France and Russia?  Recipe for awesome*sauce*!
> 
> 
> Great job TPU!


Fixt


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll probably put a little damper in my output this weekend. Installing a new ssd in Wrigley II.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 4, 2014)

_Another day_, 3 to be exact, _above the bar!!_

*3,223,323*

*Also,* beat the _same opponents,_ for the _second day in a row!!_






Also held our spot, nicely. *17th Tonight!!*

Prodigious!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry but, this is gonna be a shortened post, long day tomorrow that starts _way early, _for me.

*Great Job tonight Team TPU!!*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2014)

Great work team, very nice numbers!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 5, 2014)

*4 days above the bar!!*

A little drop off and_ the pesky French_ got us by about 9500 points. _*Darn it anyways!*_ 






The French bumped us _down_ a notch, 18th tonight. *Not bad, at all.* *Well, aside from being beat by the French, that is!*

*We can bounce back, correct?* I hope so. If nothing else we should have built a little padding to our lead in the Formula Boinc standings.... _About 250,000_





So, we got *THAT* goin' for us!!

*Alright, hows abouts some linky's?*

Fine Art? http://www.delaceyfineart.co.uk/

Everything you, may, want to know about Belly Dancing! http://www.bellydance.org/about_bellydance.html

Pole Dancing, for Fitness!! http://verticalfitnessdance.com/

Humor? http://9hab.cc/ Not so sure.

Need a Latin, Male, Stripper? CA, only. http://www.latinmen.com/aboutus.htm The girls should enjoy that link, no?

Been sitting on a screenplay? Ready to get it produced? http://www.indieproducer.net/ 

Need some media? Wanna waste hours and hours? http://www.mediafiremovie.biz/

Hmmm, want Movie News translated from Portuguese? CinePOP is for YOU!! http://cinepop.virgula.uol.com.br/

5 Million cd's and Vinyl recordings. http://www.cdexpress.com/

Wanna see some Rock Concerts? Free Streams of some Classic rock concerts, memorabilia. http://www.wolfgangsvault.com/

Getting married in Scranton? Here's the pro photog for your Wedding memories, whether you want them, or not.
http://www.darkershadesofbrown.com/

Ever wondered what they are watching in India? http://www.whatsonindia.com/#!/Home

Need to capture some video high speed footage? http://www.highspeedvideos.com/ They even go Slow speed!!

Sleep well link clicker's! Just remember to keep crunching while surfing! 

*Team TPU. Simply the Best. *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 6, 2014)

This one is gonna be _short and sweet._ *We beat the French!* _Yea!_ Nice work!
I have 'ta work in the morning so, more stuff tomorrow.

Meanwhile...

*3,024,831*

_Another day in the three's! _Very Nice!!






*We jumped a couple spots to 16th!!* Impressive, on a day we dropped a bit!

Anyways, *Great Job TPU!! Keep Crunching!!
Oh, and if you need to, finish off those links from yesterday...I know you didn't!!

*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 7, 2014)

Well, another _Sunday-Funday!!_

This time round we not only _beat the French and Russians,_ we also took out the _Francophones!! Not to mention, Canada!!_

*2,873,410*

Even a _bit better _than last _Sunday-Funday!! Nice!!_






*16th tonight,* _we held our spot!_ Seems that the whole world took a day off! Just look at the number's from yesterday to today, The top four are* WAY* down!

Now for some more linkage:

Need an Italian custom car shop? http://www.saelcarshop.it/Default.aspx
Here is where to find them: https://www.google.com/search?q=Via+del+Mella+78+Brescia+(BS)&channel=linkdoctor

Need a Shyster, oops, I mean a Personal Injury Lawyer from NY? http://www.nylawyercaraccident.com/ 

Need to tune-up the race car? Head over to Huntersville, NC http://techwest.ipower.com/index.html

Bicycle supplies? Never heard of them before, I am a biker, but they do have some decent prices on Brooks Leather Saddles...
http://www.permaco.com/ 

Need parts for that Automotive Transmission rebuild project? Look no further. http://www.otsparts.com/default.asp

Broken Windshield? In California? Give these guys a call. (crappy website, BTW) http://www.elite-autoglass.com/ 

"For all your Auto and Marine Detailing Needs" http://www.paulsdist.com/

Western Australia's "Complete, Trusted Auto Service" http://www.autoedge.com.au/

Have you experienced a runaway car? http://suddenacceleration.com/ 

Need to Lease a Car, on Your Terms? http://www.primelease.com/

Wanna get rid of the Beater, UK Style? http://www.scrapcaruk.co.uk/ 

Enough!

Fine work *TEAM TPU!!


Keep Crunchin'!!*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 8, 2014)

*OK!* We had a _great_ day! 

3,050,761






_16th?_ Looks Good, _No? _*I like it here.*

So, I need to help my Brother tonight, as in _now-ish! _Please forgive the short-ish post on such a great day.

I have been putting him off much too long. 

*TEAM TPU. Who? Who is Better?!? 

*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2014)

Help your bro, that's what we are all about  

Great work TPU, great job


----------



## xvi (Apr 8, 2014)

I have to say, I like France. They gave us fries and dips, right?


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2014)

xvi said:


> I have to say, I like France. They gave us fries and dips, right?



and a giant copper lady!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2014)

xvi said:


> I have to say, I like France. They gave us fries and dips, right?





Norton said:


> and a giant copper lady!




And more ladies... like her and her and her and her

  

For those at work, we have Marion Cotillard, Lea Seydoux, Eva Green, and Audrey Tautou


----------



## xvi (Apr 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> And more ladies... like her and her and her and her


I hovered.. and then I remembered I'm at work.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2014)

xvi said:


> I hovered.. and then I remembered I'm at work.



They are all modest, I promise; but I understand..    However, if anyone says anything, say that they're instrumental in the debate for/against the French 
I edited the post above so at least you know who's there


----------



## Arjai (Apr 9, 2014)

_I like France,_ just not their Crunching Team. Granted, we are all working toward an Awesome end to multiple problems, but I am the Daily Number's guy and I view them as competition,_ in a healthy and friendly way._ I hope that if there are any French watching this post, they understand _I love their country, have visited and enjoyed every minute, _and they just happen to be our closest competitor. * Nothing more than that.*

OK, that said, *We BEAT the French!! * Nice work TPU!! 

*3,981,378*

Awesome number, fo sho!







*Saved our 16 spot,* _Gotta love IT!! _

OK, so some linkage...

http://pennyauctionlist.blogspot.com/ Wanna know about some cheap Auctions? Here's the low down Blog.

Need some 3D scanning, Modeling? This is the place, Leading provider of 3D Scanning. http://www.scansite.com/

Need a *colostomy bag? *http://sgvmedical.com/ 

Need a Home Inspection, Mold Inspection? These guys have a guarantee! http://gpinspect.com/

Wanna cover the Garage Floor with something cool? http://www.bltllc.com/blt_main.htm

_Alrighty Then!_

_Nice Work Team TPU Cruncher's!!_

__


----------



## t_ski (Apr 9, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Need a *colostomy bag? *http://sgvmedical.com/


That's just wrong...


----------



## Arjai (Apr 10, 2014)

_Nice_ and_ Awesome!!_

*3,270,637*






Well,_ 16th spot is our's_, *AGAIN!! *We also got our competitor's right where we want them...*Below us on that list!!*

_Nice work Today/ Tonight!! _Gotta get up for work again....

So, another short post tonight. However, I will mention I am seeing a nice yellowish gold color, right now...

Somewhat like this, *not exactly* but, it is what I could find, in a hurry.






Thanks for an _Awesome_, *another Awesome, *output!! You all just made my *DAY!!* 13 hours at work,_* I needed an upside!*_


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 11, 2014)

good work


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry about last night. I was helping my brother, after work, for three hours! Then I went to the bar, a different one, to meet a friend. It was a no show but, the Wild won, beating St. Louis, and the Gophers beat North Dakota, to go to the NCAA Championship, hockey by the way.

I got a bit Drunk, then got up at 5 am to work 13 hours. The last hour and a half scrubbing the lower bay floor! It needed it, I didn't. I am a bit worn out. I will have yesterdays numbers and tonights later, I will start around 9:30 CST and who knows how long I will be at it. Probably at least an hour so, it will be a late posting but, I will get them done, I don't work tomorrow and will stick with it until done.

Until then...


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2014)

Another day above the 3 mil mark!!

Unfortunately we will have guess where we were in the standings.

My guess? 
Great Job! We stayed in our 16th spot!! 
We also outpointed the rest of the world!
The first 16 spots were held by Ripple and IBM teams, and we were first in the WORLD!!

All jokes aside, we did awesome.

*3,315,585

Nice Work!!!
*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2014)

_OK, for today we did another Great Job!!_

Even with a little drop off, we stayed *in the 3's!!*

*3,165,366*






*15th TONIGHT!!! *_Quite Nice indeedy!!!
















Awesome!! Gotta Love this TEAM!!

_


----------



## Arjai (Apr 13, 2014)

I was watching the Gophers hockey game last night, they lost. Anyways, it was at a bar without WiFi and did not get a chance to update this since, I had to work this morning and needed to sleep.

So, here is Saturday's, GREAT, number:

3,425,070

Even better than Friday!! Great job Team!!






Slipped back to 16th, which is NOT bad at all!! 16th is a good spot to be in!

Short and sweet, got a bus to catch!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2014)

Man, I can't believe it's been a few days since I've come into this thread   This weekend has been busy for me, which means more crunching for the pcs!   Great numbers team, let's keep it up   Thanks Arjai for keeping us up to date


----------



## Arjai (Apr 14, 2014)

*3,050,443*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2014)

Another_ GREAT _number!! 

*3,083,750*






Userfriendly.org jumped up, as did BOINC@Taiwan. So, tonight, we are 18th!!! Top 20 baby!!* IN DA' WOOOOORLD!!
*
Gotta_ Love_ it!!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/SUPERTRAPP/?tag=tec06d-20

*cogongrass*
For info on what 'Congongrass' is: http://www.cogongrass.org/

Need an, *Automatic hose coupling machine *?

*BASE AS-ENGINE & GENERATOR (Caterpillar)*? Not sure what or, what for.





















Nice work Team TPU, enjoy it!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2014)

Great work team


----------



## Arjai (Apr 16, 2014)

OOPS!

I think we may have dropped off the 3 mil shelf we were on!! 

No worries. We can climb back up! 

*2,861,525*

Perhaps we could build a guardrail, to avoid falling off the shelf again? 






20th tonight. At least we have that goin' for us!! We need to stay in the top 20 our I may lose it! 

No links tonight folks.  Sorry. Maybe a picture, just to satisfy the hardcore reader's of this post.





Arguably, the best rendition of an E-Type Jag ever. Eagle E-Type, yea they are new. State of the art and as beautiful as an E-Type has ever been!! I would buy one of these before just about any other car, if I had the cash. It would spend a lot of time in the garage, since I live in the Great White North but, pulling up to a Stop light in this? Wanna a ride sweet heart? 

OK, good job TEAM TPU!! Let's get back to GREAT, soon!! 



EDIT: I just zoned out, looking at that car! Whew, anybody know what happened to the last 5 minutes?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 16, 2014)

Um, yea. $1 million plus....I cannot imagine spending a million bucks on anything finer. Just look at the beauty of the original.


Awesome. 

Then, the remake. Incredibly, it is even more beautiful. 

My brother had a '66 Corvette. If you think the original StingRay has nothing to do with the E-Type... Smack your head against something hard. Because, you are not thinking right. 

The mid '60's Vette's used to be the best renditions of the E-types.

No longer true. Not since the mid '90's when Eagle started building these beauties!


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 16, 2014)

There are kit car renditions of the E-type up for sale (without motor) but I saw that in some British program a few years back, so no clue about availability in the USA.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 17, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> There are kit car renditions of the E-type up for sale (without motor) but I saw that in some British program a few years back, so no clue about availability in the USA.


Top Gear, and they are importable, for a price.

Anybody got about 1.2 million Dollars they want to give to a worthy Homeless Vet w/ no car?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 17, 2014)

Really? OK, gotta catch a bus Downtown. I will update this in about 30 minutes, 0 seconds.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 17, 2014)

Whoow! The slide continues! Somebody hit the brakes!! Was it because @BUCK NASTY went back to Folding that we cannot maintain? I think we can, know we have! _Let's pump it up!_









__

_*2,704,232*_






24th? I am gonna lose  it!





















Please? Let's try to recover!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2014)

We can get you back to purple and yellow.

There's a few things going on... moving, reconfiguring, etc.

Also, it's time to start discussing our next challenge- I'll launch the planning thread this weekend


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2014)

@Arjai Maybe you feel like this....



Spoiler














Norton said:


> We can get you back to purple and yellow.


Look @Norton he's wearing purple and yellow 

 oh, the old days seem so old now


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 17, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Top Gear, and they are importable, for a price.
> 
> Anybody got about 1.2 million Dollars they want to give to a worthy Homeless Vet w/ no car?



I am sure I did not see the kit car being built in Top Gear, it was presented by some guy who discussed and built kit cars in his garage.



Norton said:


> We can get you back to purple and yellow.
> 
> There's a few things going on... moving, reconfiguring, etc.
> 
> Also, it's time to start discussing our next challenge- I'll launch the planning thread this weekend



Good, I need an excuse to leave the PC running overnight.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice recovery but, we still need to climb over the edge of the 3 mil shelf!! Just a little extra push and we are there!

*2,990,185*






We made it back into the Top 20!!

_18th TONIGHT!!_ Nice! 


Spoiler: 18 women








5





10





16





17





Saved the best for last. 18



Nice Work TEAM TPU!!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 19, 2014)

*Yea!*

*3,186,528*

_We made it!! Happy Day!!_






Sorry about being such a late post, I volunteered today and spent most of the day outside standing up in the wind. When it was over, I had two, too many, drinks and got home and crashed! Slept through my alarm! *Not good*, I will be changing the tone, post haste. I need to _wake up_ to my alarm, not sleep through it!

Anyways, *Awesome job tonight, TEAM TPU!!* Let's keep it rolling!! I am going back to bed!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 20, 2014)

Wild Hockey game tonight, PLAYOFF HOCKEY!!!  Anyways, I will be working on this between periods so, it may be posted a little late but, Know that I AM working on it for us!! OK? See you all in a few more hours!! Oh, and @laptop-hpc HOLY Thank Button Pushing!! I logged on to 41 updates!! The vast majority, 40 of 41, of your Thanks!!

So, Thanks!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Wild Hockey game tonight, PLAYOFF HOCKEY!!!  Anyways, I will be working on this between periods so, it may be posted a little late but, Know that I AM working on it for us!! OK? See you all in a few more hours!! Oh, and @laptop-hpc HOLY Thank Button Pushing!! I logged on to 41 updates!! The vast majority, 40 of 41, of your Thanks!!
> 
> So, Thanks!!



'HOLY Thank Button Pushing!"


----------



## Arjai (Apr 20, 2014)

_Awesome!!!!!!!!!_

We are starting to climb up!! Me Likey!!!

*3,173,004*






19th Tonight!! Super good!!

Just about beat the Canucks tonight, not bad for a Saturday before Easter, apparently the Christians, are ramping up!! They are a smaller Team, than us, and they are cranking out the numbers!! We need to keep an eye on them!!

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?encType=1&where1=3.173,+4&cp=3.17300009727478~4&FORM=MIRE
Apparently, there are no results? Oh well.









The last guy? Crazy!!









Another Crazy Compilation. Russian roads...









Lot's of money lost....

Anyways, I gotta go home and hit the sack!!

*Nice work TEAM TPU!!*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, we did very well today. 
Climbed up a bit from yesterday, good, no? YES!

3,219,078






Did better and dropped a spot? Oh well. 20th out of 300,00+ Teams is not bad. In any book. Considering the teams above us and many below us are much larger, or, have an IBM tag! 

All is well in TPU land, right? I believe so.










LOL, 






Nice work TPU...WELL done!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Keep it up, team!

And @Arjai, great images! Keep up the good work!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2014)

It seems like every Sunday is a "catch-up" day.  At least for me, maybe the same for others on our team.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 22, 2014)

OK, a little drop off but, we still outpaced some of our competitors! So, fine work.

2,940,073






19th tonight!! Fine Work TEAM TPU!!





Like this watch...





Like the engine work on this Ferrari...





Like a piece of Art...





Or even Iron Art!!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 23, 2014)

Well, we did better tonight, 27,763 points better! (just to be exact)  That WAS meant to be a factual statement.

2,967,836






20th tonight, still respectable. 21st? Not so respectable!! (No offense to our fine Folding Team, currently 29th.)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/events/not-intended-to-be-a-factual-statement

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/08/jon-kyl-is-sorry-if-he-ga_n_846941.html

http://gawker.com/5791496/stephen-colbert-gives-jon-kyl-a-taste-of-his-own-medicine

The Truth.
http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/bestoftv/2011/04/08/exp.tsr.planned.parenthood.cnn.html

I didn't mean to make this a political post, however, Planned Parenthood should not be a political statement, either. Jon Kyl, ironic last name, called out the funding for them based on a statement, "not meant to be factual".

I volunteer for PP and it is not because I believe in Abortion. Rather I believe that Abortions are a regrettable decision and is a dangerous procedure that should be done under the care of a licensed Doctor. Women should not be dying because of abortions, that will go on regardless of the laws and will do so under severely unsafe conditions that lead to life threatening conditions, and often ARE fatal.

The reality is that PP also provides affordable Health Care and Sexual Education, for both Men and Women. Abortion is less than 1% of their annual budget and only 3% of their procedures, as of 2011. It fluctuates and there are very few true statements about it. Especially on the web!

Anyways, Rant over!/end

Fine work TEAM TPU!!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 24, 2014)

Alright! Enough already!! You all are gonna give me a heart attack!! 

*2,896,715*

Less than yesterday?






If we lose 20th..._Dammit,_ we are better than this!! Come on folks!! *We need to get it together! Please?*

Sure, 20th is a decent place to be. We belong fighting for *16th,* _nightly!_ At least the French are taking the same vacation from points we seem to be on!

Anyways, _sorry_ for the emotional outburst. 

*Keep Crunching, we STILL are the BEST Team on the Planet!*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice Improvement. Let's keep it going UP!! 

*2,939,569*






_18th...Much Better!_ Also, you all may have just *saved my life!!* I really was afraid of having an emotional breakdown resulting in a fatal heart attack!! _Please, don't kill me!!_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mental_breakdown

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/emotional-breakdown-symptoms.html


----------



## Arjai (Apr 26, 2014)

Awesome Work Team!! We gained a bit more, _that we needed!!_

3,252,222

*Very Nice!*






18th!! I love the _resiliency_ of this TEAM! The lows, well, *might kill me*. But the bouncing back up is a bit of a ride, also! I am hoping we can continue to maintain our highs and lows* but*, _while above the 3 mil mark!! _We have gone more than a week, in length, above three million. I know we can keep it there, _PLEASE?_ *For my sanity?* 

*HP Pavilion dv2111tx Notebook PC support*

Tool positioning device
US 3252222 A

*Harley Davidson Baby Boys 3 Piece Gift Set - Shirt - Pants - Hat - Infant 3-6M*


*Lost and Found: Loster: Season 1, Episode 3*
*Enter Domingos (3 Oct. 2013)*

Ok, end of Random post generated by *Today's Awesome Number!!*

_Keep Crunching Team TPU!!!_

__


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2014)

Awesome Work team!


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Awesome Work team!



^^^ this!  Great job!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 26, 2014)

@Arjai need I remind You the fact that at this rate, we are going to fall to being #12 in a couple of months? (thanks, Ripple Labs!)


----------



## Arjai (Apr 27, 2014)

Vinska said:


> @Arjai need I remind You the fact that at this rate, *we are going to fall to being #12 in a couple of months?* (thanks, Ripple Labs!)



? Not sure I understand how we are gonna "Fall to being #12?" I know Ripple is going away, eventually, but how does that mean we will be 12th? We are struggling to maintain a top 20, recently. The 10th...Challenge thingy will keep us on the good side for a bit, but I am more concerned with our day to day, non-challenge, number's. 

My plan, for school, failed miserably but, I am hoping to get back in this fall and get some more help for us. Until then, we should be better at staying above the 3 mil mark. Sunday's are fine, it's regularly an off day, but the rest of the week? We went four days under the mark, last week, in a row! Not good from where I am standing.

I hate to be harsh about this. Really it's the work we do that matters. I was hoping the Formula BOINC could be a focus for us, on the non-challenge days. We are in the lead but, we need to keep it up until late November! If we miss winning this race...well, it won't be because* I *didn't want it! 

/RANT


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 27, 2014)

We are #11 by _overall score_ at the moment. If nothing drastically changes, in about three months we are going to be overtaken by Rochester Institute of Technology, which would make us #12.

If not for Ripple labs skyrocketing up in an insane speed and going from 0 into _overtaking pretty much everyone_ in a flash, we would still be #10 and slipping down to #12 would not happen for another 14 months. I assume that in the coming 14 months, we will get GPU work. Which would be a _drastic change_ and we would have a very decent chance to not drop to #12 at any point. But that, as I said, only if "Ripple Labs never happened". Yet Ripple Labs did "happen".
So, unless we get GPU work right f***ing now, we have almost no hope avoiding dropping to being #12.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 27, 2014)

*3,004,454*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 28, 2014)

*3,040,449*






18th Tonight. Nice. TPU is the Shizzle!

3 Days...Sunday...Am I dreaming?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 29, 2014)

Short and, kinda, Sweet. You all know how I feel and I am watching the Wild game, so.

*2,881,859*

22nd? Boo!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2014)

I think this means we will rebound tomorrow even better into a bigger spot. But good work regardless


----------



## Arjai (Apr 30, 2014)

*2,479,372*


> I think this means we will rebound tomorrow even better into a bigger spot.



Nope.






With the number's down, and me crunching all day today and getting a very sad output, I checked my Task Manager. My CPU was running at 47% at around 1GHz... What?

I putzed around a bit and found that the ASUS Performance gadget was set to "Battery Saving". Not exactly sure how that happened, or when. Seems my output was down for the last couple days. So, Methinks that somehow the Windows 8.1.1 update may have fudged it up somehow. I have no other explanation!

So, check your Task Manager's Performance tab. Perhaps some of us are having a poor time at it due to this?

Anyways, I am back to 2.4GHz, 100% CPU, like it should be! Let's all turn it up a bit, no? We are sinking like a rock thrown into a lake!


----------



## Arjai (May 1, 2014)

A bit better today, let's keep pushing!!

2,837,269







19th Tonight! 

At least we've got that goin' for us!


----------



## Arjai (May 2, 2014)

Ok, a bit closer to the Daily Goal. Keep it coming!!

Crunch, 1,2, Crunch, 1,2...

2,974,247






19th, again. In the Top 20, so I can't be too miffed!! 

Couple Thousand, more, and we are there! WE CAN DO IT!!








Spoiler: NSFW, Almost not there!!


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2014)

Numbers going up, that's baller! 

And that pic is more like "almost nothing" lol


----------



## Arjai (May 3, 2014)

*Nice!*

_3,308,550_






_Damn!_ *16th!!* Very Nice!!

I have to get up at 5 am, so, I will leave you with this.

My Feeling Color, at the moment...






Almost a match, damn close! A little more Gold and it would be correct.


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2014)

Nice work team!


----------



## Arjai (May 4, 2014)

Alright!! Two days!!

3,196,976






17th Tonight!! A very nice showing for Team TPU!!

OK, if I could, I would combine these three pictures, into one, and it would resemble the colors I zoned out on looking at the number's tonight and seeing all the countries we are beating, China? Yep!!


----------



## Arjai (May 5, 2014)

Holy shizzle!
Big day!!

3,521,606

China must have heard me...They jumped ahead of us tonight. Oh well, it was fun beating them, too.






18th tonight, still good.






Awesome work Team TPU!!


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2014)

Great job Team! 

Happy to see you enjoying the color of our work Arjai!


----------



## Arjai (May 6, 2014)

2,970,174

Not so happy. Mostly issues outside of this number.

We can do better!!


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2014)

Great work team!  

I think tomorrow will be better for us!


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great work team!
> 
> *I think tomorrow will be better for us*!



Definitely! 

WCG issues may have dropped about 3 hrs off of our stats today


----------



## Arjai (May 7, 2014)

2,980,567



manofthem said:


> Great work team!
> 
> I think tomorrow will be better for us!



Not by much...10,000 points better?






Luckily, 17th tonight.


 Let's, PLEASE, do a little better?!?


----------



## Peter1986C (May 7, 2014)

Still having upload issues here.


----------



## Arjai (May 8, 2014)

Hmmm, _minus 257 points?_ That is not an improvement!

*2,980,310*

It is still close but, *no Cigar!* It seems everybody else is _chewing curds, as well._ We should be much lower on the Totem Pole with these paltry results!! 









_18th Tonight. Lucky!!_


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2014)

Still doing well team, great work.  During our upcoming Challenge, we're sure to see a nice boost in our output!


----------



## xvi (May 8, 2014)

For the talk about Ripple Labs dropping off, I think possibly not. There was speculation about machines being hacked/infected to run WCG. I'd hazard a guess to say that a decent chunk of work is done under that team maliciously.


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Still doing well team, great work.  During our upcoming Challenge, we're sure to see a nice boost in our output!


+1 We're still doing great!  Do the best you can do with the resources you have.... every result returned is a win 



xvi said:


> For the talk about Ripple Labs dropping off, I think possibly not. There was speculation about machines being hacked/infected to run WCG. I'd hazard a guess to say that a decent chunk of work is done under that team maliciously.



That's probably true... I wonder what their ppd will idle down to with all of the unwatched hacked PC's still turning in work?


----------



## xvi (May 8, 2014)

Norton said:


> That's probably true... I wonder what their ppd will idle down to with all of the unwatched hacked PC's still turning in work?


Probably still quite a lot. The puppetmaster of them all could, in theory, shut them off via profiles (well, technically speaking, idle them all), but something makes me think they won't bother.
To point out the silver lining, ill-gotten science is still science. There are worse things those machines could be doing.


----------



## Arjai (May 9, 2014)

OK, THIS IS the point total I HAVE BEEN yakking about!!

*3,380,119*

_Awesome_ Team TPU!! This has made my VERY Happy!

Don't make me search you all down for *punishment*. Let's keep this a Happy place, right? 

3 million or go home, THAT is the *NEW Motto* here. You *will* LIKE IT!!

Got it? Good. Don't make me do something *I don't want to do*. I'm already on the _edge of a meltdown_, I don't WANT to take you all with me. But, I will try if needed! 






*20th*, Tonight. Seems that the curd chewing is over! Time to step on that pedal and turn it up to 11!!






Purple good. Yellow + Gold, good. Red, either way. Blue, sad. Let's not go Brown, or Green, ok? 




P.S. I am only joking, sort of. I will probably not punish any of you. There will be some punishment dealt, if that day comes. I have avoided it, so far, with a healthy dose of, "Let It Go." I try hard to enjoy each of my days, despite it all. Too many iffy days and I can get a bit squirrelly. This place is one of the few places that brings me happiness. _For my sanity_, let's all do our best for Science. 

P.P.S AND PLEASE...keep the French behind us!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 9, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Tonight. Seems that the curd chewing is over! Time to step on that pedal and turn it up to 11!!



Easy-peasy, lemon-squeezy! I am already working on that. Although, not up to elven. But up to *88* MILES PER HOUR! .........SCIENCE!!!!!!


----------



## xvi (May 9, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Easy-peasy, lemon-squeezy! I am already working on that. Although, not up to elven. But up to *88* MILES PER HOUR! .........SCIENCE!!!!!!


Yes, but it's taking you 1.21 jiggawatts to do it.


----------



## Arjai (May 10, 2014)

Oh, Boo! Only one day of happiness?

I thought we may have turned a corner. Probably, just a bunch of us spooling up for the Challenge? (I am but, I am small fry in comparison to some of you).

Anyways, I am holding my breath for the next five days... Probably not many smiles, until then, here.

2,848,188






20th tonight. I can only hope we don't drop out of the top 20, in this calm before the Challenge!

At the very least, the MN Wild are winning, right now! 

http://wild.nhl.com/

Oh well, should not have just said that, Chicago just tied it up...



Until then...


----------



## fullinfusion (May 10, 2014)

Anyway to get this mighty mouse crunching?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 10, 2014)

How do you report on points and stuff each day during the challenge?


----------



## Arjai (May 10, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> How do you report on points and stuff each day during the challenge?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 10, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> How do you report on points and stuff each day during the challenge?


goto control panel and check show hidden folders

Here's the cc_config.xml file (open a notepad document, paste the info below, save as cc_config.xml (all files))
<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
</options>
</cc_config>

Put it here:






This should get you going 

That way it reports when the job is done


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 10, 2014)

Also, for it to take effect, You need to make it re-read config files by either restarting BOINC or (in advanced view) go Advanced -> Read config files


----------



## Arjai (May 11, 2014)

So, nice recovery, will it last?

3,216,115

Saved!! 18th tonight!!






Beat all the Countries, except Taiwan. Damn them! We need to create World Dominance, and the silly Taiwanese ruined it!!



Oh well? We can always plan for it again, PM me for the next plan to take over the World! 

Color? Anyone? I am happy but it was the images of the Nascar crash, just now, on the bar TV...has me mixed up...


----------



## Arjai (May 12, 2014)

Woop!

*3,839,146*






18th, again, which is good. We established World domination, since a university is not a country!

Very nice!!!!!!!






This is how I feel!!


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2014)

Great work team, we are moving on up!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 12, 2014)

I think having a corporation *cough*IBM*cough* involved in this stuff is unfair. They have a whole infrastructure, mainframes, etc. that can do this stuff! And I am here sitting with a wimping quad core laptop....


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

IBM is the MAJOR sponsor behind WCG. So, **Ahem**, please be Thankful for their contribution!! 

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=359


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

Awesome!! 2 days above the line, and the Challenge hasn't even started!! Nice job!!

3,792,254

We were edged out by China. So, World Dominance will have to come again another day. It was nice for a day though, right?  Here's to many more days leading the World!! 






19th tonight, nothing to feel bad about! Well, letting China ruin our dominance but, that will happen.

Feeling a bit red with this double day above the 3 mark!!




This is it! ^





This is nice... ^





This is just gratuitous. ^


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2014)

3 days!! Woop! Way to go! 

Now that the *Challenge* started, I am expecting some* 4 million days*. Please don't let the TEAM down, Crunch until the rig starts on *FIRE!! *

*3,824,163*

_After some spooling up, 4 mil, baby!! Let's DO THIS!!_

World domination? Does BOINC@Taiwan count? Well, I think we can out point them, too. Let's get it done!!!






*17th, and climbing!!* Gotta get it up there! I'm hoping for a top 15 in the next few days, think we can do that?


----------



## Arjai (May 15, 2014)

Hot Damn!!!!!

4,919,200

Now, THAT is what I AM Talking about!! 

As for World Domination, Phew, The Countries on this list haven't a chance!! 






I can only think of 1 thing wrong with this result, a personal one ( many of you will recall ).

12th Tonight!!

Beyond Awesome! Incredible? Wonderful? Fantastic? Implausible? 

_*Indubitable!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
_*











*_


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2014)

Amazing work yesterday, hopefully today will be as good; I hope our points level off close to that over the course of the challenge.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 15, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> goto control panel and check show hidden folders
> 
> Here's the cc_config.xml file (open a notepad document, paste the info below, save as cc_config.xml (all files))
> <cc_config>
> ...


Or download this, click True under Report Results Immediately, and click Apply.  Doing this will only modify the variables you tell it to modify and preserve the rest.


----------



## Arjai (May 16, 2014)

A little bit of a drop off, probably because everyone is done dropping the sand bags! Still a great day for the Daily Numbers!!

4,176,041






14th Tonight, Awesome. I like that number, I actually like any number, except 12. 

So, in honor of the 2nd straight day above 4 million, Cookies! For everyone!!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2014)

no sand bags here just a dead water pump... kinda hard crunching @ 105c and no water flow  lol.. she was still pumping out numbers but slooooooow

Fixed thou with a 3 cent zip tie so the connector don't come loose again


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 16, 2014)

dang, it @Arjai! Now my mouth is watering like crazy and won't stop


----------



## Arjai (May 17, 2014)

Vinska said:


> dang, it @Arjai! Now my mouth is watering like crazy and won't stop


 I was hoping for that!! Not just from you, I'm sure there were other's!!


----------



## Arjai (May 17, 2014)

_Holy Moly, Rocky!!_









*4,955,430*

*Another Awesome day, for TPU. The Awesome-ist Site running, for the last 10 YEARS!!*






OK, again with my least favorite number? Oh well, at least it is for a good thing, this time!! 

12th Tonight!!!!
_Even closer to the elusive 5 million mark!! _
















_I hope we can get there!!_


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2014)

I think we can do 5 Million, or at least we can hope so.    Great numbers tonight team 

Rochester may pull ahead to win but we sure are giving a good fight for it


----------



## Arjai (May 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I think we can do 5 Million, or at least we can hope so.    Great numbers tonight team
> 
> Rochester may pull ahead to win but we sure are giving a good fight for it


What? They won't win!! Are you kidding?

Not sure why this has not updated? Anyways, we had a lead bigger than what they got today. We will WIN!!!!!!!!!!! It is OUR Birthday!!


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2014)

Arjai said:


> What? They won't win!! Are you kidding?
> 
> Not sure why this has not updated? Anyways, we had a lead bigger than what they got today. We will WIN!!!!!!!!!!! It is OUR Birthday!!



We contribute so we have already won! 

However, by the numbers we face stiff competition by RIT:





If we can muster the resources and keep going we can hold them off and sit on top of that list on the 23rd.

*Thanks to All for your contributions!!!*


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 17, 2014)

damn it, my cpu is already running at 85 deg celcius. still not enough? lol.....


----------



## Arjai (May 18, 2014)

Well, a little drop off but, Still above 4 million!! 

4,482,169

Seems we bounce back and forth between 12th and 14th...

14th Tonight!!!!!! 






Those F*&#er's!! RIT is ruining our Birthday Party!! 

Let's get some friends and family goin' and get our Party BACK!!


----------



## kenkickr (May 18, 2014)

Lost Wrigley for awhile today thanks to one of the pumps going out.


----------



## Arjai (May 19, 2014)

Nice work Team, 5 days above the 4 mil mark!! 

4,336,831

Tonight, we managed to make it to my favorite number.






Nice work, again, Team TPU!!

Let's WIN this BD party!!


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

Nice work Team TPU!!

I am a bit rushed tonight, I am also seeing a multiplicity of colors, good ones from seeing our numbers from the last week and other's from the conversation I am engaged with. It's all good but varying.

Tonight, an upturn!!

*4,703,236*






We're back to 12th but, RIT, is _BEHIND_ us!!! YEA!!

Anyways, Great work TPU!! 

_*Also, good luck to my teammates whom are messing with <ncpus>, I am with you!! (1.5 or, 50%, seems to be the key, so far. Let the TPU team be the lab rats that make it work!)*

*



*_


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2014)

Great work. Looks like tomorrow I'll be fiddling with some ncpus lol


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great work. Looks like tomorrow I'll be fiddling with some ncpus lol


I've done some less than stellar research and it is here.


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2014)

Another slight drop but, still an _AWESOME_ day!

*4,447,431*







_Held off RIT again for another big WIN day!!_

*As much as I dislike the number 12, it is starting to look good on us!* 






_We CAN WIN this Challenge, Burn them CPU's UP!!











_


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 21, 2014)

>that burning memory
I genuinely feel like weeping


----------



## Arjai (May 22, 2014)

This is gonna be short. I am not feeling well and I am gonna go home and to bed.

4,464,154






Rit managed to get by us tonight.

Still a great job by TPU!!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 22, 2014)

Get well mate.


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2014)

Awesome output, *TEAM TPU!!*

We NEED another STELLAR day to win this Challenge, you know, the Birthday Challenge, OUR BIRTHDAY!!

Let's not let RIT take our Challenge, PLEASE!! Stop Gaming for 24 hours, fire them up 100% and turn on the big Box Fan!! Being warm for the day is nothing compared to losing OUR Birthday Challenge!! I don't want to face that embarrassment!!

Sure, one can say, it's all for the Science that is bettering our planet...*Screw that!! It is, RIGHT NOW, about winning this!! *

Here you go...Evidence that we need to push it!!






If any of you knew how much this means to me, you would know I am a bit unsteady...I don't want to hurt anyone...but, even I don't know what could happen, if we lose this. I am only half joking. I love my life, each and every day. However, it takes a _bit more work to do it_, lately. My *sole *source of happiness, aside from a nice bottle of Wine, that I can rarely afford, _is this place._ 

*The rest of it you can burn down!*

/RANT

 We can do this, I know we can. *Believe*. Do it for us!!


----------



## Arjai (May 24, 2014)

I want Thank each and every one of you, my Teammates!! If I could I'd give each of you a 'Bro hug!!

This Win This, almost win, is the essence of what this Team is made of, WINNER'S!!! The pride I feel as a member of this team grows every day but, Today? I am a bit overwhelmed freaked.


















Edit* Apparently these numbers are incorrect. This is actually the point total from the 20th of May, that was not updated. Despite the date stamp. So, Thank You WCG for fooling me into thinking we won. 


Todays number's to follow....


----------



## Arjai (May 24, 2014)

*Awesome, we ROCK, as usual!*


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2014)

Considering a bunch of us scaled back, for repairs, updates and some relief from the heat, we had a very good day!!

Thanks, again for everyone's efforts to win the Birthday Challenge!! It was a whopper! 

OK, as for tonight...

3,350,229

Damn nice!

And NOW... the usual list of suspects...






17th tonight, good work Team TPU!! Here's to hoping we continue to roll in the 3's! In case one is unaware, we sincerely should only drop below the 3's during a Holiday, or perhaps a Sunday in summer...

Here's to a valiant effort!!


----------



## Arjai (May 26, 2014)

And now...
Time for the DAILY NUMBERS!!!

The winning number's tonight are,

3,368,554

Team TPU has been announced as the only Team to match all 7 number's!

Congratulations Team TechPowerUP for winning tonight's 18th spot in the World!!!






Nice work TEAM!!



> Teodoro Aguilar Mora Vocational High School Team II of Yabucoa, Puerto Rico, won first place in the high school division of the 18th annual NASA Great Moonbuggy Race, held April 1-2 at the U.S. Space & Rocket Center in Huntsville, Ala. More than 70 high school, college and university teams, hailing from 22 states, Puerto Rico, Canada, Germany, India and Russia, took part in the race, which encourages young people to reach for new heights in science, technology, engineering and math, and pursue careers in technical fields that will benefit NASA, the nation and all humankind. Organized by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center in Huntsville, this year's race celebrated the 40th anniversary of the first use of a crewed Lunar Roving Vehicle on the moon in July 1971. (NASA/MSFC)










> *NASA sees 18th Atlantic depression form*
> NASA's TRMM satellite flew over the developing tropical depression 18 on Oct. 21 at 8:40 p.m. EDT and noticed a hot towering thunderstorm over 9.3 miles (15 kilometers) high and an area of heavy rainfall (red). Credit: Credit: NASA/SSAI, Hal Pierce
> 
> Read more at: http://phys.org/news/2012-10-nasa-18th-atlantic-depression.html#jCp










> 18th Shuttle mission


*STS-51-G*


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 26, 2014)

Oh lol! my sides! 
that was one helluva funny joke


----------



## Arjai (May 27, 2014)

A very nice, post Challenge, output tonight!!

3,481,546






18th again!! Nice that we are staying in the Top 20!!

Gotta go, helping out brother with some computer issues, he was hacked and I am trying to remove all the garbage!

Wish me Luck!!



Found some things for him to do, I will get back to him tomorrow, see how he did. I think we will not have to reinstall OS. Just clean it up some.


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

Great work team, holding strong above the 3Million 

@Arjai If his pc was hacked, I'd backup his data and do a clean install.  My $.02 but I wouldn't want to risk it


----------



## xvi (May 27, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Gotta go, helping out brother with some computer issues, he was hacked and I am trying to remove all the garbage!





manofthem said:


> If his pc was hacked, I'd backup his data and do a clean install.  My $.02 but I wouldn't want to risk it



Well, let's give the wheel a spin.


Spoiler: TIKKA-TAKKA-TIKKKA-taakka-tikka-tacka-tack-tack----tack








Yeeeeep.


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

xvi said:


> Well, let's give the wheel a spin.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TIKKA-TAKKA-TIKKKA-taakka-tikka-tacka-tack-tack----tack
> ...


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2014)

Nice output Team TPU!!

Tonight our number's are sponsored by, Lake Street Dive!!

If you have not heard of, or heard, them, you are in for a treat. Rachael Price is the vocalist for this little 4 piece and she was worth the wait. The band waited for about a year to reassemble due to some legal matters due to a contract she had with another group. They now have a new album, out back Feb., and it is awesome.

Without further ado, the number:

*3,355,890*

Somehow, we managed to up it to _17th tonight!!_ 






And now, Lake Street Dive !!









If you think this is ok...

Spend 25 minutes with the _speaker's cranked!!_ This is a well done set!










You are Welcome!!


----------



## Arjai (May 29, 2014)

Well, did anybody listen to the band? Like it? hate it? what?


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Well, did anybody listen to the band? Like it? hate it? what?



I very much respect the band. Sounds original, all musically talented, different instruments and arrangements imo. I don't love her voice but it's nice for a change. I don't think I could listen to it all the time, more of a specific kind of mood music. 

Thanks for sharing though. I'm always into checking out stuff others are into and get out of my "shell" of typical music.


----------



## Arjai (May 29, 2014)

Another nice output, _all things considered!_

*3,140,147*






Back to 18th Tonight, *Top 20, Baaaaaby!!!! *

*In 'DA WOOOOOORLD!!!*

Wanna buy a house in Jersey?

Where in the World is 3140147? somewhere near the middle of this map!

Our number tonight has a Patent!!





If you want a Polaris carburetor hose, with our number on it? Sorry!! 

Our Number has two different locations, according to Postal code. Portugal, and Japan.

A Photo, somewhere in South Africa.

Have a GREAT night TEAM TPU!!


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2014)

Alright then, here we go...

2,744,951

Not in the 3's but, still ok. Mostly because we stayed ahead of the French!! The rest of the World passed us, oh well. 






21st Tonight, Bah Humbug.

Anyways, I am a little more nonplussed than usual due to a stupid little Phillips screw, that I stripped trying to remove. It holds my wireless adapter in and I have a new one I want to install...Why so tight?

Take care Team TPU, I am done with this post.


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

Just you wait!  I'm getting my new stuff in soon, and I'll be back to helping out the team.  Time to get back up!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 30, 2014)

POEM needs some of my love too.


----------



## xvi (May 30, 2014)

As someone who is dating a Canadian, I can confirm the following quote.


			
				Canada said:
			
		

> Sorry!


----------



## Arjai (May 31, 2014)

A little bit better than yesterday, a little.

I sure wish we could maintain the 3 million mark. But, oh well. Summer Blues, for Arjai...



And for the number? Guess!

No really, best guess wins a cookie!!  

OK, I win!! 

2,815,411

Now I want my Cookie!!!







21st. I sure hope I don't have to get used to being on the outside of the Top 20, all Summer!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok, Time for Daily Numbers!!  YEA!!

Today we have another number!! Seems like Every day there is a new one! Good thing I generally have time for this!



2,853,523

Another 2.8 million. Not bad but, sure would like to see that 3 Mil mark, again! 







Wouldja' looky there!!  

We are in the 20th spot!! 

At least we got that goin' for us!!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 1, 2014)

It's the post-challenge drought.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 2, 2014)

Well now, am I Dreaming?

Seriously, I just refreshed the WCG page to be sure. Now I need somebody to pinch me? Hold on...

Yep, I am awake! 

Well, here it is, just what I wanted!!

3,157,040

Well done Team TPU, Well Done!!   

We managed 20th last night, tonight 3 mil! Unfortunately they happen to be specifically apart tonight.

Oh well, I'll take it and Smiiiilllle like a little kid with a Lollipop!!






























 or a Kitty cat w/ a Lollipop!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 3, 2014)

OK!! 2 days over the 3 million fence!!

Nice!!

3,159,834






22nd, tonight. We need to keep this up because if we happen to drop below 26th, I will have to scroll down and crop our results from the WCG page!!

Like I already don't have enough to do!! Don't be making me work any harder on this!!

















OK, so, here is what I would like to volunteer for. Uniform keeper for this great group of Buffalo Jills volunteer group of cheer- maker's!!




Is that wrong? To volunteer for a worthy cause?


Awesome Job TEAM TPU!!! Keep them box's warmed up!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2014)

Great work TPU, let's keep it up!   


And volunteering is a very important aspect of community so @Arjai  you have our support


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 3, 2014)

the black one has some killer abs =o


----------



## Arjai (Jun 4, 2014)

Once again, it is Time for the DAILY NUMBERS!!!

Yea! Right? 

Da' numerals for dis evenin'...

2,847,232

Pretty good, I suppose I will have to get used to, "Pretty Good", eventually...






22nd, tonight. Read yesterday's post to see how I feel about this.

Pretty Good. 

http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/26335/what-is-the-precise-meaning-of-pretty-good

*Synonyms for pretty good*
_adj_ *mediocre, satisfactory*

adequate
decent
reasonable
satisfactory
average
common

commonplace
intermediate
mean
medium
middling
moderate

okay
ordinary
all right
fairish
indifferent
not bad

passable
respectable
so-so
tolerable
up to standard
usual


----------



## Arjai (Jun 5, 2014)

OK, once again, "Pretty Good". 

_2,835,564_

Only one problem with the current trend. Positioning in the World of WCG. Granted, we are a great team among some giants. However, the giants are marching on without us, and we are slowly falling off the back.






In case it is _too much trouble_, to count all those lines, I have counted them.

We are now 23rd.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 6, 2014)

Sorry I am late. I am at the Local Wine Bar...http://binwinebar.com/

I was reading, and enjoying a Fine bottle and an AWESOME Tomato and Basil soup.

I had set my phone to go off at 10:30, local, and it took me a while to find the WiFi here. Not gonna peep about that!! 

It is nice to have friends in this place!

Anywho... The Daily Numbers are brought to you by the Fine Apothic Red Blend I am enjoying as I type this.

2,962,325

A VERY GOOD, better than Pretty Good, Number tonight!  






Unfortunately, 23rd is still our spot.  

I was hoping for a step up with a better number. Too bad the rest of the world of WCG, also had a good day. Well, at least the French aren't on our butt!!   






2012, A very tasty blend, Californian. It beat out the two Italians I tasted, before deciding on a bottle!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> 2012, A very tasty blend, Californian. It beat out the two Italians I tasted, before deciding on a bottle!



I see you your Red and raise you a Mexican blend






I just recently tried this juice, and it's pretty good stuff


----------



## Arjai (Jun 7, 2014)

OK, please pardon the lateness.

Today another better than "pretty good" number!

2,930,237

Not quite as good as yesterday but...






...a better spot on the list!  21st tonight! 













^ I would pardon her, anytime!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 8, 2014)

Bit of a drop off!! WOW, must be the weekend, no?

2,600,581






22nd tonight, Amazingly we are not so far out!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 9, 2014)

*OK, Time for Daily Numbers!!!*

_*Who is the Daily Numbers poster?*_

_*It is ME!! *_

*Ok, back to work!*

Todays drop off brought to you by Rolling Rock Beer!!





Absolutely one, of the many, ways to enjoy time after a* hellish* day at work. 

*Economical, too!!*

Today's Number...

*2,393,781*

Added together, the integer's equal 33. I did not plan that, just noticed it. So, maybe the way my brain works, is beyond me, I love it!! 

For those whom have no prior knowledge of the significance of 33,



Spoiler











www.rollingrock.com






Thank God, no, Thank you TEAM TPU, for not being 33rd tonight, nor being there in my short TPU lifetime! Let's not do that!! I would not be happy 'bout  that!!

Anyways, TWENTY3rd tonight. Whew!!

*After that whole number's thing, I was a little worried!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice up!

2,856,877






22nd tonight!!!!!!

Now, a blast from the Interweb past!!

Anybody remember all the crap on Use.Net?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2014)

lol, the music in that video is great! 

Great work Team!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 11, 2014)

*Tonight's Numbers are brought to us by NPR-Music!!*

Tonight, on NPR's Music site is a streaming webcast of *Jack White*. It starts at 9:45 PT, _tonight 6/10/14!! _
Tune in for a listen!

Now for the Number:

*2,884,573*

Not bad!






Held the *22 spot*!! Nice, but I was hoping to get into the top 20, _hopefully we can get there, soon?_

*Now for some Music, NPR Style!!*
This first one is a new, yes, *NEW song from SPOON!!* It has been quite a while since these guys got together and they are tighter than ever!! Good listen!! (Can't embed it so, here's the linkages for the videos)

http://www.npr.org/event/music/3188...content=20140610&utm_campaign=Music&utm_term=

*Yasmine Hamdan: Tiny Desk Concert*
This Woman, Yasmine, is quite a nice looking woman that moves with the music in only a way She can.
She has a beautiful voice, also! Check out the 2 song set, worth every second!

http://www.npr.org/event/music/314564700/yasmine-hamdan-tiny-desk-concert?autoplay=true

*KEXP Presents: tUnE-yArDs*
If you don't know of the Tune-Yards, here you go! This is a powerful song with lot's of emotion and stellar presentation!!
Enjoy, ugly people, Enjoy!!

http://www.npr.org/event/music/317381217/kexp-presents-tune-yards?autoplay=true

I hope you all enjoy one, or all of the NPR-Music clips!! Also if you are a fan of Jack White, it's about an hour from Showtime!! 9:45pm PT

Nice Work TEAM TPU!!


----------



## Bow (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Jun 12, 2014)

My battery is about to die, bad planning on my part.

On another note, we did _awesome tonight!!_

*3,393,644*

_3 MILLION!! + _

Nice!!






*Woop, WOOP!! 17th* 

That, is what I am Talkin' about!!

BTW, I found a plug in so, I'm gonna add some stuff here in Honor of this Awesome day!!





This had the right colors, for how I feel right now!!






This one, too!!






Purple Haze, anyone? 






Gratuitous Purple Flower Girl! 

I am thoroughly impressed tonight!! I knew we could do this but, was a bit surprised we did it. After the last week, or so, I thought we were done for the season!

*Thank You!! *

Please don't let this mean it's all ok, and shut 'em down. Rather, this is proof we can easily remain in the top 20 and, anything less is not worthy of this team! 

 *Can I get a, "Hell's Yea?!?!?"*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2014)

Figures, the night i'm way low is the night the team is up... that's not fair 

Great work team, let's keep it and continue to get some new blood too


----------



## Arjai (Jun 13, 2014)

*WOOP!*

Yet another day over the Wall!! Yeaaaah!!

*3,172,246*

_Gots 'ta Love it!!_






17!! 

What a fine spot for the Greatest TEAM on the Planet!! (or, Universe, so I'm told!)






I am at least confident we can claim the Galaxy!! Beyond that is anybody's guess!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2014)

Yep, Yep!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Another great day!!

*3,202,459*











Mixed feelings, at the moment. I LOVE that Team TPU did so nice tonight, but, the Rangers lost to LA tonight, moments ago.

I wanted NY to win tonight. If for no other reason than to prolong Hockey. Plus, it's been 20 years for NY, 2 for LA. LA is not even a Hockey town!! 

Anywho, Awesome work tonight!! 

We slipped to 18th but, no matter! *Top 20 is where we belong and 18th is in there!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jun 15, 2014)

Well, it was nice, the other side of that fence! 

Still a good number...

*2,980,632*

Just not 3+, like I like.






Maintained our 18th spot, so, we got that going for us!! 

OK, 18 pictures of 18, coming up!!








































































That's it!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2014)

I think I only counted 17 pics  or it may be my crappy internet not loading. 

Wait, got it, one wasn't loading.... 

Great work TPU!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2014)

OK, we have another number to post...So, once again, I shall post it and attempt to not get too upset and to entertain you all with some pictures and links, or even videos....

number: 2,885,927

, See? not upset.  OK, maybe a little. 






19th tonight. 19 pictures? Maybe not.

Pictures of 19 y.o girls? Probably not so PC.

Let's see what 41 turns up...

Troy NY. http://www.fortyonesportsbar.com/

Newport, RI http://41north.com/

Need a Yacht? Surrey close by? http://www.forty1design.com/# Awesome looking design, BTW.

A free Music site, especially if you like the Music. Just pulled it up, have not given any of it a listen, PLEASE let me know what it is... http://www.41music.net/

"A hand crafted menu with a Mediterranean
flair in a comfortable, elegant atmosphere" Sarasota, FL http://mattisons.com/mattisons-forty-one/

Sagle, Idaho. (Where?) http://www.41southsandpoint.com/

Here it is...https://www.google.com/maps/place/F...Lakeshore+Dr!3b1!3m1!1s0x0:0x76908164a8c7d8bd



Nice work Team!! Take Care!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes! *said in my best Marv Albert impression*

3,344,413















19th again. Very good! I like it here in the Top 20. IT IS WHERE A TEAM OF THIS CALIBER BELONGS!!

Let's remember that. We have a reputation here and we lost a bit of clout with RIT taking our Birthday!!

_ Don't want any of these other teams to think we are giving up!!
_
TPU is here to stay. You are all a part of that happening and keeping it here. This Crunching Team is the Best of them ALL!

We need to stay in the focus on on target. That means no more dropping out of the Top 20!

Got It? Good!!



Too late for this one. Perhaps, Racheal can help you find a place like it, in lovely Sarasota! 
http://www.expertrealty.com/stuart-properties-for-sale/rx-3344413

Something always pops up in these searches...





Too many of them are not safe for posting here, nor would they be in any way germain to the atmosphere we enjoy here. However, _ have turned "Safe"_ on and don't like it. So, I shall suffer for the benefit of others, it's in my nature! 

Take care and GREAT JOB TPU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes indeed, great job Team!   

lol, safe search


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2014)

Alright!!

Another day over the 3 mil wall!! Way to go Team!!

3,201,023







Today's number = 10, adding all the integers.

That is a bit uncommon, but with two zero's in there it worked out that way.

http://www.mathplanet.com/education/algebra-1/exploring-real-numbers/integers-and-rational-numbers

Do you know the answer to the question, at the end? Post up below.

How about a list of Top 10's

http://www.toptenz.net/most-popular-top-ten-lists

Enjoy.


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2014)

15 and -2000

*Great job Team!*


----------



## Bow (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2014)

OK, cookies for @Norton !!





The Number for today is a good one but, just shy of the 3 million mark. This is just unacceptable!!! 

Let's get it tomorrow!!

2,966,478






20th tonight, very good. Let's _keep it movin'_ we all know what we should be expecting from this Team!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice recovery Team!! I apologize for the late post, got into a book and lost track of time.

Meanwhile back at the relevance ranch...

Tonight's number!!

*3,166,498*

Awesome!!






We had Russia pass us but we managed to hold off the Canadians and keep our spot in the Top 20!!

_Nice!_

37 is what our number adds up to. Let's see what comes up with that...

A Japanese gamer site, of some sort.
http://www.37.com/

I have no idea what a "Bible Wheel" is but, apparently 37 plays a significant role...
http://www.biblewheel.com/GR/GR_37.php

Bing News? Well here it is, not much of it good news about 37.
http://www.bing.com/news/search?q=37&qpvt=37&FORM=EWRE

37 has a Wiki page, something about a Tuesday?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/37

You saw it here first, a new movie coming out August 8th, not a Tuesday (THAT would be too weird!).
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2357144/

OK, time for bed!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 21, 2014)

OK!! A simply AWESOME output today!!

*3,989,694*

As a result of that, 16th tonight!! 16th!!






_I wish we could do this every night!!

Although I hope I don't have any more days like today!
Complete shit, is the easiest description, without boring you with details._

I am so glad I decided to still do this, because this is, _without a doubt,_ the best thing that has happened today!

*Thanks!
*


----------



## t_ski (Jun 21, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 22, 2014)

Very nice! another 3+ million day!!

A small drop in position but still within the magic Top 20, IN DA' WORLD!!

3,063,173






18th tonight!! Gotta love this TEAM and it's awesome ability to continue to be in the Top 20.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 22, 2014)

So THAT'S where they got the idea for *this*! kekekekekeke!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 22, 2014)

Great work team and big thanks to Arjai for all you're hard work.  Give me a PM I would like to buy you a feast.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 23, 2014)

*WOOP!!*

Another day over 3 million, _AND it's a SUNDAY!?!?_ 



3,025,055






We slipped to 20th but, still COUNTS!! *AND it is SUNDAY!!*

We haven't had a Sunday like this without a challenge!!* Impressive!!*

Oh, and we have a new name on the page, " Dutch Power Cows ".

I like that name! 

http://www.dutchpowercows.org/ Server may be down...

http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_topics/5  their forum...in Dutch!

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=025RSMBR9N1  Team page on WCG

Looks like they are climbing the ranks, we better be on the lookout!!

Have a Great Monday, Everybody!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 23, 2014)

DPC us a _huge_ team that is contributing to a very wide range of projects since many years (I think they started with SETI). I do not know how large their WCG group is though.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 24, 2014)

OK, Great number's tonight!!
Unfortunately, so was everyone else's!
So, we dropped a spot to 21st. 

Oh well, we can get back there because we are the best team out there!! 

3,172,134






Brief post tonight. Gotta get up for work in less than six hours and still need to ride home from the coffee shop, or, just outside of it, they are closed, but the wifi still works out here on the patio.

I have spent another good chunk of time with my brother, got to a point, now, that we are saving a restore point onto his passport, external drive. Tomorrow, we will burn a disk.

Until I get the DVD-R's he is sending, snail mail from CA, the disk back up will be the end of it for a while.
I am going to burn a Win7 PRO disk from digital river, use a key for Ultimate I found, and verified, online, send it to him and get him set up, cleanly, on that. Then go through it all again, a bit faster minus the ACER bloatware I had to deal with, then get him some DDR2 2x2GB Kingston Value RAM, and he should be good for another month.

Then he's gonna get an external BD RW and I will have to teach him how to use it to burn the NetFlix DVD's he wants to keep...yea!

That should keep him busy until he saves up for a newer computer, he sold his 'Vette and will have some money coming in soon-ish. 

So, until tomorrow, Have a great day!!

 TPU Cruncher's are the BOMB!!





LOL,


----------



## Arjai (Jun 25, 2014)

Hmmm, the decline continues... The ebb and flow, seems to kick my butt!!

OK,
2,999,427

added together, 42. I hope we don't sink that low on the standings!!!

22nd tonight, 






Gotta run, coffee shop is closing down.

Until tomorrow, TAKE CARE and Crunch HARDER!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 26, 2014)

OK, a little late...I was reading a book and it got real good. Had to finish it. Now for the Numbers...

2,721,295

Hmmm.






Seems like forever since I have had to mention the French. I was enjoying that. Now though, they are breathing down our neck, not because they are ramping up, no, nothing like that happening here.

Plus, we dropped another spot!

OK, I get it. Weather is warming up, money's tight and all that. But really? We are on the verge of embarrassing, barely beating the French? Bah Humbug!

Get a cheap Box Fan and crank 'em back up a few notches!! This is a Team of Over-Achievers, not a Run-of-the-mill 50%-er's!!

We all know, we can produce better numbers! Librin.so.1 should not have to carry us like this! We are a TEAM, let's get together and smoke these numbers!! (and maybe a few PSU's or CPU's!!) 

Alright, enough. We are not out of the water so, let's start swimming, again!

/RANT


----------



## manofthem (Jun 26, 2014)

Just added a new CPU yesterday, and the others came back online so hopefully I'll be able to help a tad, though it won't be anything like librin.so.1. 

Great work though guys, keep it up


----------



## Arjai (Jun 28, 2014)

OK, so, Thursday...

A friend came back from Cali, and he and I and another friend met up for drinks. It involved two bars and a lost phone, mine. I remember the ride home, on my bicycle, it was a bit iffy. Then, I got here, locked the bike and sat down in the parking lot for I don't know how long! Hit me like a ton of bricks! I managed to wobble in and get a wake up call. Dude at the front desk and I had a talk about it this morning. I told him the truth when I told him it has been over 11 years since I was that drunk!!

Anywho, sorry but I took a day, or evening, off from reality. But I am now back to provide, hopefully, a long string of consecutive results!!  I am hoping I can go twenty years, or never, before I get that stupid again!!

So, according to Hoyle, and the special Magic Tricks he and @Norton  have taught me, I can go back in time and get our results!! Unfortunately, I can not conjure up the WCG site standings but I can tell you where we were, 24 hours ago.

We climbed a bit in numbers, nicely, to: 2,918,076!!

Good work TEAM TPU!!

We managed to climb into the TOP 20, again. Woopee!!! Way to go!!

19th last night!!
You guys really know how to impress me!

Alright!! Enough with the Past!! Let's focus on Today!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey! Long time no see! 

So tonight! We have another number! Wow, and it's a good one!

3,011,378 Yeaa Baby!!











Nice work Team Tpu.

My brother sent me a disk, I think this Documentary, The Secret, is what he sent. He wanted me to see it, I will let you know how it goes...

Once again, Awesome job TEAM!


I have a movie to watch!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 29, 2014)

Tonight's numbers are brought to us by the Motorola Droid Maxx, my new phone. 

I lost my phone Thursday night. Went back to both places we were, after work Friday, then, turned my room upside down. No phone. So, today, my day off, I researched the offerings from Verizon. I was due for my 2 year upgrade, and the phone I lost was a piece of shoot!

Anywho, got a brand spanking new Android and I love it. Already! Only had it for a few hours now! Soon, it will be crunching night's since I need to have it plugged in to do so. Every little bit counts, right? 

Tonight, a very good showing.

3,007,304






20th tonight!!

http://www.cnet.com/products/motorola-droid-maxx/

http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Motorola-DROID-MAXX-Review_id3412










BTW, mine has 4.4 KitKat. Not the old version from the video. Also, what he forgot to mention, it is awesome. Jaded reviewers...

Nice work TPU Team!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2014)

Awesome work team, we have continues to maintain some very nice numbers!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 30, 2014)

OK, so. It is Sunday, so that means a let down.

I don't like let downs just because it is Sunday! What is the Reason for this? I still don't get it. 

Anyways, here it is in all it's wonderful Glory... 

2,758,639

Added together those number's equal 40. Well, isn't that something.






23rd,  Shame.

Let's PLEASE make a stellar rebound on Monday. I really need a pick me up,and this kinda' output ain't doing it!

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I have downloaded the WCG app on my new phone. Once my battery hits 70% it should start crunching!! Yea!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 30, 2014)

"Sunday comes and all the papers say
Ma Teresa's joined the mob
And happy with her full time job" 

Great work team, even for Sunday! 



			
				Arjai said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I have downloaded the WCG app on my new phone. Once my battery hits 70% it should start crunching!! Yea!



Nice thought, I hope it works better for you than it did for me.  I crunched for a while during the last challenge on my Galaxy S4, and it was a complete waste imo.  Barely any ppd, took nearly 2 weeks to get to 1,575 points. 

But let us know how it goes, maybe it'll be better for you this time around


----------



## Arjai (Jul 1, 2014)

Holy Monday Batman!!  

Nice rebound!!






Unfortunately, we slipped so far in the last couple days, it will take another stellar effort to jump another spot  and into the Top 20. WE can do it!! It is where we belong, BTW! 

I dumped my 2.5 day cache tonight, a few moments ago, and should help, well all that I can, a little to get into the prime time, again.

Also, my Droid finished it's first FA@H WU tonight. So, got that goin' for us!!  

Have a great night, See you again, mañana!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 2, 2014)

Alright, so, I even set an Alarm to get up and do this, _2 1/2 hours ago_, but I was so wore out,* I just got up!*

I wish I could say I see a light at the end of this _6-days-a-week-5am-wakeup-and-7-mile-bike-ride-to-work-my-butt-off-for-the-same-piss-poor-wages tunnel!_ But I don't, so, I have days like today. Where I am worn the hell out and end up sleeping like the dead for hours at a time.

Please excuse the late posts, believe when I say, I am trying to get them done when the Stats update. I just can't always do it.

Anyways, on to the good news! 

Another great day for Team TPU Cruncher's!! 

*3,424,876*

I am Happy to report we are, once again, a Top 20 Team!!






*Nice Job!*






*See? I told you I was gonna help out!!* 

On a side note. I had a WU drop yesterday from my Droid. But I don't see it in my devices. I signed on with my WCG login, when I set it up. Anybody have an answer to why I can't see it? Does it take more than 24 hours to list it? 

My posts are gonna be link and photo free, until after the eighth. I have nearly used up my HotSpot allocation so, unless I am at the coffee shop, I absolutely love the 5g network there, I will be LoFi with the posts.

I hope I can manage to go unpunished, for this obviously gross misdemeanor.


----------



## xvi (Jul 2, 2014)

Arjai said:


> On a side note. I had a WU drop yesterday from my Droid. But I don't see it in my devices. I signed on with my WCG login, when I set it up. Anybody have an answer to why I can't see it? Does it take more than 24 hours to list it?



I think it takes a bit of time. Most things relating to crunching and folding is more of a "hurry up and wait" kind of deal.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 3, 2014)

_Tonight, Wednesday, July 2nd. Our story begins with a team of cruncher's. Stranger's connected by one goal, World Community Grid and the betterment of mankind and our Planet. 

Among them is man, with an unusual condition whereby, his emotions, often accompanied by vivid colors, are directly connected to his team. This man is overworked, underpaid, homeless and besieged by inequities daily. Through it all, the fatigue, pain and hunger, he manages to do the one thing he finds worthy of his time._

... 

*The Daily Numbers!!*

Nice work tonight!

*3,458,962*

This stellar effort by our team has propelled us up a few notches tonight!!







The formula for tonight is:

A=(B*2)+1

Where A is the sum of the daily numbers' integers and B is our current World standings.

Broken down,

A-1=B*2

(A-1)/2=B

A/2-1/2=B

A/2=B+1/2

A/2-B=1/2

A-(B*2)=1

A-2B=1

A-2B-1=0

Math is fun! No?

*OK, Keep Crunching TEAM TPU!! This man's well being is at stake!!*


----------



## Arjai (Jul 4, 2014)

OK, so, tonight is brought to you by my annoying, non-stop, talking shit roommate. Not because he wants to but, because I want him to...Shutup!!

Excuse me but, does anyone actually care about TV Dinners? Freak has been going non-stop about them for the last 20 minutes!!

Please, somebody shoot me in the head, after I post our numbers.

3,458,962

OK, now shoot me!!






Nice job!! I have to go to sleep. Work. At least I don't have to close! But I do have to get up and open...5am, here I am!

Have a good night and a Great 4th, to those who celebrate these things! For the rest of you, Have a great day!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2014)

@Arjai the stats were missed by WCG last night:

_Statistics Last Updated: 7/2/14 23:59:59 (__UTC__)_ 

This thread on their forum is discussing the issue:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36942
*no response yet from any of the WCG tech's


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 4, 2014)

It always happens on a weekend or a Holiday.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow, I thought I would catch the fact that the number was the same!! Just goes to show how tired I was/ am most of time, lately.

In other strange news, my roommate is now going completely insane! He thinks I stole his necklace and keychain, to his locker. He is now going to call the Police... 

This should be good.

Anyways, I checked, and this number, tonight, is different from the number above.

2,935,867

Decent enough for a Holiday!






Oh, well.

Guess I will just poke around here, until the cops come!

Well, Geno came and opened up the locker. Guess where the keys are.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 5, 2014)

GL Arjai


----------



## Arjai (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, here are the numbers!!

2,839,094

Not bad!

Of course I am ALWAYS harping on about 3 million points but, 2.8 following a Holiday, during a Holiday weekend, is not bad!

Good work!






21st tonight. Yada, yada, blah, blah, blah.



Have a GREAT WEEKEND!!! See you all again, tomorrow.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 7, 2014)

Alright!!

3,115,560

Nice work!!






Back in the swing of things!! On a Sunday!!

Awesome.

Sorry so late. After work I had to do some work on my sister's car. A new serpentine belt and a crankshaft sensor. I had to remove the intake manifold, to get to the sensor ( along with the throttle body, the air intake, purge line, brake booster line and about five electrical connectors and the oil dipstick fastener). That took the better part of three hours. Then drove the car back to my sister's place and ate some ribs and watched a movie. 

I finally got back home and remembered I had the deposit, for work, still in my bag. So, gotta get up a bit early so I can drop that off before work. 

As I was lying in bed, I realized I had not updated the numbers! I couldn't sleep because I had a Mountain Dew with the ribs. So, I pulled out the computer, stepped outside here on the patio, so I could have a smoke while doing this. Not the best plan as the bugs are out in force!! 

Anyways, I am gonna go get a Hot Chocolate, out of the machine and try to get some sleep! I have about 4 hours before I have to get up and go!!

Until then...


----------



## Arjai (Jul 9, 2014)

Is free-dc broken?

I wanted to post Monday's numbers, yesterday was a blur, but I cannot pull it up.

Oh well, I guess BOINCStats will do.

494,259 x 7 = *3459813*

So, not a bad* Monday* folks!! Good on you!! It is a bit unusual for the first two days over 3 mil are _Sunday and Monday!!_

I hope this is a good sign! I hope this means we have a new floor, 3 mil-wise!

I hope that that made sense( I love it when I can say "that that" grammatically correct-ly ).

Anyways, on to Today, in a few moments!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 9, 2014)

Oops! I may have spoken too soon!!

The new floor has been broken down!!

*2,748,900*



We were running so good, then BAM!  Down Tuesday? Oh well, let's try and rebound from that!!






Nothing like a sub 3 day to punch us out of the TOP 20, Eh?

What a weird week this is turning into!! And it's only Tuesday? I sure hope this place can stand up to what_ I need it to_, I may split down the seams, otherwise!! 

Good news is, I actually have an amount of Vacation time, at work. So, I may be able to chill for a week, or so. Gotta find out if I will lose the second week this August, or if I can get away with just one week now, and another later...

It's been two years, come August, that I have been busting my butt for Heartland Oil, DBA Jiffy Lube. 1 raise, and a jump-through-hoops-to find-my-vaca when, it is supposed to be on my Paystub.

Corporate effing ef's!! "Make ME MONEY!! Shutup! Make ME Money!! Shutup! Make ME Money!! Shutup!" 
Sound familiar?

Anyways, let's please do better. I mean it when I say this place makes me feel better. I need it right now, Please!?!?!?!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 10, 2014)

2,506,118

Yep.

No Love tonight, aside from the emoticon. Because I can't stop loving this site.

Plus, I am Tired. with a Capital "T".



P.S. Turn 'em UP!! This is killing me!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2014)

@Arjai- reinforcements are coming.... keep hope alive!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 10, 2014)

Keep up the good work TPU. But... 2.5M? I think we can do better tomorrow 



Norton said:


> @Arjai- reinforcements are coming.... keep hope alive!



Me likes the sound of that! 

I will be stopping the folding on main rig tomorrow so that'll be 2 more cores on the grid... small but  it's something


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 10, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Keep up the good work TPU. But... 2.5M? I think we can do better tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm trying! I started folding again. Three i7s rotating out for full 24 hour runs. i7 Work machine gets 3pm - 7am. i7 Machines at home get 11PM -  4PM

Edit: anybody use linux and know how to set the processing capability ? I've got a pretty good load going...
load average: 8.44, 8.43, 8.42


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2014)

*@Arjai 's unavailable for a day or so....

*Today's Results- 07/11/2014*

*2,556,649*





*Great job Team!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jul 13, 2014)

OK, BACK!!!!!! Did you miss me? Bah!

So, in honor of @Norton  filling in for a few, umm, one of two, posts, I will do something special.

What that is, I don't know. At some point I will come up with something. Until then, hold your breath until you pass out. When you wake up, go straight to your BOINC Manager and set the last line in "Computer Preferences" to "100%" and then, go turn on a fan and watch TV, go to sleep, wake up, go to work, come home, call the fire department, go to a local Library and check out the awesome output you managed to compute, before the fire started!



It won't help us beyond tomorrow but, we will have one Hell of a day's output!!

Oh, you might want to pack a few valuables into the garage, or maybe at the neighbor's. 

As for tonight, a measly mess of an output. If nothing else, you all have not given up on me and my ranting for more...or, maybe you have? 

No matter. It is FOR SCIENCE (!), after all.

2,396,425

2 million points equates to a lot of Science, so I can be happy for that!! In fact, I am quite Happy, overall, despite my goings on here. I tend to be a bit dramatic in my postings here. I am hope you all can allow me that ounce of extra/ overkill in the name of having a little fun. So, if at any point you find yourself worrying over something I posted in this Forum, remember to put on the rose colored glasses and look at the empty glass as a potentially full drink! 






Let me be serious here, for a moment. I will, as I have done (almost) before, get myself banned from my favorite website, ever. If we succoumb to the Frenchies advancing past us, _I will be posting in French._ Until they go back to where they belong, or I get deep 6'ed for breaking Forum rules, *Blatantly!*

I have a job here, motivating my Teammates to Crunch and continue to Crunch for our Team. I hope you all can understand that that (I love it when I can use, "that that"!!) is how I feel about what I am doing here. 

I will use all that I, _meager as it is,_ can, to continue to motivate in strange and dramatically uncalled for manners. As long as you all will have me. So, pump it up if you want me to stay. Or, don't, and see me get banned for posting in French.

Ball is in your court. 

How's that for drama?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Arjai said:


> OK, BACK!!!!!! Did you miss me?



HELL YEAH!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2014)

Welcome back @Arjai! . Yeah we missed you; the team just wasn't the same without you 

Numbers wise, we just need to keep doing all that we can do, and there shall be no shame in it, as long as we stay ahead of the French   then again it looks like all teams are down for the day so might be related to when the WCG maintenance was going on the other day?


Whatevs, let's keep up the fine work while TPU remembers Kreij


----------



## Arjai (Jul 14, 2014)

Alright kiddo's! We managed to save me from using the French and then eventually being banned, for today!  _Barely!!_

*2,684,339*

So, a bit up, nice! Let's keep moving in that direction!! 






By the skin of our teeth!! 

It could be time to bookmark this page!!

https://translate.google.com/#fr/en/



OK, let's have a stellar evening Crunching!! Gaming can wait, don't you have to go to work tomorrow?

I know I do, so I shall end with that.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2014)

Bah, I don't think we'll need that bookmarked because we shall come off victorious again once agaib  

Let's keep it up!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 15, 2014)

This is not the first time this has happened, nor do I believe it to be the last. However, how the hell does this even make sense, on top of that, I need to get to bed! Zero seconds? I don't have Zero Seconds!! I want my number's and I WANT THEM NOW!!



OK, not funny! A minute later, and it is still not ready?

Jeesh, it's 9:15 and the damn thing is still at zero seconds? Come on!! I was getting number's at 8:45, last week! WUWT?

9:16...Finally!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 15, 2014)

Bad News gens, les Français nous ont tués ce soir! Ai-je mentionné le site?

https://translate.google.com/#fr/en/






OK, nous avons amélioré. Cependant, nous n'avons pas améliorée suffisamment pour tenir des Français. Comme nous pouvons maintenant voir dans ce graphique.

Je n'ai pas vouloir faire cela, je ne pense pas que vous vouliez que je fasse cela! Mais ici nous sommes, de fuite des Français, et par une bonne marge!

Cela ne doit pas continuer! Je pensais que vous comme moi? Il ne faut pas succomber à la française, et leur langue idiot. Je préférerais de beaucoup être en concurrence avec les Russes!

Maintenant que, c'est une langue!

Vy vidite ? Eto gorazdo boleye Muzhestvennyy YAzyk !

Eto zhestkaya zvuchaniye i emotsional'nuyu ! My dolzhny byt' tem, chto bezhal s nimi!

Eh bien, un garçon peut rêver, non?

S'il vous plaît, nous allons faire mieux! Tournez les machines-toi! C'est ce qu'ils devraient faire, tous dehors, tout le temps! Ils ont été construits pour cela, faire en sorte!

Jusque-là,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.france.fr/index.html

http://www.amazon.fr/

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/home/index.htm

http://www.leguide.com/


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2014)

@Arjai- _retracted_

Abandon your threat for 72 hrs, fix your post, and I take back my statement


----------



## Arjai (Jul 15, 2014)

Bad news people, the French killed us tonight! Did I mention the site? 
https://translate.google.com/#fr/en/






OK, we have improved. However, we have not improved enough to hold off the French. As we can now see in this graph. 

I did not want to do this, I do not think you want me to do this! But here we are, below the French, and by a good margin! 

This must not continue! I think you like me? We must not succumb to the French and their silly language. I would much rather be in competition with the Russians! 

Now that is a language!

Do you see? It is much more Masculine Language! 

It's a tough sound and emotional! We should be running with them!

Well, a boy can dream, right? 

Please, we must do better! Turn the machines up! That's what they should do, all out, all the time! They were built for this cause! 

Until then,







http://www.france.fr/index.html

http://www.amazon.fr/

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/home/index.htm

http://www.leguide.com/



P.S. @Norton Take it back!! You do not need to insult me! Whatev's Now you're happy?


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2014)

retracted- Thank you!

Great job for a hot Summer day Team! 

@Arjai ... Your nemesis Team is doing well due to one member:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=297316

Take a road trip, knock on his door, and take care of "correcting" him!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> retracted- Thank you!
> 
> Great job for a hot Summer day Team!
> 
> ...


I do have some vacation time coming up....


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2014)

24 hrs....

The French have schooled us again!!

I wish there was a way to convince a few Ripple Lab-er's to switch over to us! 
Anybody know how to Lobby other WCG Cruncher's? 

I looked at the Ripple page on Free-DC and they have people coming and going everyday!! Some of them are kinda big hitters! BTW, I thought Ripple was being decommissioned, some time back. You know, the hackers and such badness going on...Yet, still they go on, growing each day! 

Anyways, here's the stellar number that landed us in 21st. BAH! 

_2,647,370_






Yadada...

In the Grand scheme of things, Yea!!  

In the eyes of this poster, sad.

These number's make me feel like a failure! 

I know they shouldn't but, I feel responsible for it!  

I swear, each night, before bed and each morning, I tell the Universe that I want a 3 million point day. Really, I do!

So far, it is barely working. So, I must not be making enough noise! 
Can I get some help here? 

I know, I know, sounds ludicrous, But. The Universe is like a sponge, saturate it with what you want!! I want 3 million +, everyday!! If I can get a few of you to do the same, just think it, _"I want TPU to have a 3 Mil day today"_.

Combined it will happen! Ok? Who's with me?

I apparently cannot do it by myself,_ I've been trying_, which is why I feel partially responsible! It can't hurt, can it? What's the Catch? Dedicate a few moments each day to *Think Good Thought's about THIS Team!!*

Thanks.


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2014)

_


Arjai said:



			In the eyes of this poster, sad
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2014)

Norton said:


>


What about my previous post suggests I don't have hope? Being sad is not a negative wave, it is a reaction to feeling dissapointed in my own failed efforts to motivate and to source the Universe for help!! So, I am asking for help doing that! Not espousing negative waves!


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2014)

Arjai said:


> What about my previous post suggests I don't have hope? Being sad is not a negative wave, it is a reaction to feeling dissapointed in my own failed efforts to motivate and to source the Universe for help!! So, I am asking for help doing that! Not espousing negative waves!



If one PC turns in one result and that is all that is done then it is still a win- failure has not occurred, will not occur, and cherish/celebrate/appreciate each win...


----------



## Arjai (Jul 17, 2014)

OK, sorry about posting late. I had a hell day at work, 13 hours and was completely beat by the time I got home.

So, without further ado, WED. Night's number:

2,528,642






48 hrs.... @Norton 

Keep up the good vibes, or start them, please!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 18, 2014)

Better.

2,709,379

@Norton  Lucky Dog. 72 hours, and we are JUST above the French.











This is how I feel...





This what I like...or, rather, what I would like, um....sumptin'

What was I doing? Oh, yea.

Nice work Team TPU/WCG-er's!

Keep up the good work. And the good thoughts!


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2014)

Great job Team!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Arjai said:


> OK, sorry about posting late. I had a hell day at work, 13 hours and was completely beat by the time I got home.



Don't sweat it, pal! It's fine.

And the fact You do this at all is a MASSIVE help for the team


----------



## Arjai (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok Team TPU.

We beat the French!!  Yea! 

2,508,152

Here's the proof:






Very Nice!  

However, I still miss the 3 million days. I sure hope we can get back there sometime soon! Even for a day, or two, would be nice! We need to show the others on this short list that we have not gone away. I am also hoping we can band together and do it before Vinska/ Librin gets the school back online. That would be proof that we are a team to be dealt with!!

Who's with me? I know next week is gonna be a hot one, for much of the US. Perhaps, we can plan a little in-Team Challenge for the following week. "TPU goes for the 3's" July 28th to the 31st.

If we could do this, it would make my job a whole lot more enjoyable and would be a big boost to the fear factor of the other's on that list up there! It would be completely Awesome if we could put some pressure on the Russian team, during those few days!!

Sound like a plan? Is this too ambishous? @Norton ? What do you think?

As always, Great Job! I know I don't say it enough but it is true!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Perhaps, we can plan a *little in-Team Challenge for the following week. "TPU goes for the 3's" July 28th to the 31st*.
> 
> If we could do this, it would make my job a whole lot more enjoyable and would be a big boost to the fear factor of the other's on that list up there! It would be completely Awesome if we could put some pressure on the Russian team, during those few days!!
> 
> ...



Tell you what... I'll propose a Challenge for early August after we finish up some more on the Kreij memorial activities. By that time the custom case that ST.o.CH is making should be finished and we can do the giveaway for it within the Challenge.

Sound like a plan?


----------



## Arjai (Jul 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Tell you what... I'll propose a Challenge for early August after we finish up some more on the Kreij memorial activities. By that time the custom case that ST.o.CH is making should be finished and we can do the giveaway for it within the Challenge.
> 
> Sound like a plan?


OK, I'll go with it. I still would have liked to see us do it with out  Librin's School. Not that I don't love them on his contributions!!

Just thought it could be a nice bost to moral to see us do it with out the big hitter.

Thanks for the response, I do like your plan, also!!

Let's DO THIS!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 20, 2014)

OK, so notice anything about this list?

More on that, later. On to the number tonight.

2,587,669






About this list, notice anybody missing from this first page? 

Also, we made back into the Top 20! 

The whole list looks a little low tonight but we did just enough to stay respectable. Nice work.

Anyways, gotta work in the morn, so short post. Until then...


----------



## manofthem (Jul 20, 2014)

Our friends the Frenchies seem to have taken the ghost tonight 


Keep up the good work team!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Arjai said:


> About this list, notice anybody missing from this first page?



I see England, I see France,
I [redacted]'s underpants!

OH WAIT, I don't see France. Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2014)

Not sure what's going on with @Arjai ....hasn't logged in since Saturday? Hope everything is OK Bud

*Here's our Daily results for 7/20/2014:*

*2,782,433*
* sorry Team, forgot to grab a screenshot for yesterday 

*and today- 7/21/2014:*

*3,136,480*




*
Great job Team!!! -*


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2014)

Great work team on getting back over 3M!  

@Arjai, hope all is well


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2014)

*Daily Numbers- 7/22/2014

3,059,994
*




*
Great job Team! *


----------



## t_ski (Jul 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great work team on getting back over 3M!
> 
> @Arjai, hope all is well


 I think the Frenchies got him...


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I think the Frenchies got him...



OR he went to visit them with a hammer and a rubber hose 

EDIT- I see you down there @Arjai


----------



## Arjai (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorry TPU faithful. Work has kicked my ass, lately. One employee quit and another has been on IR, until today. I have worked a ton of hour and have been so beat, from the long days and bicycle commuter's and basically eating one meal, lunch at Subway, that by the time I get home, 8 pm- wish, I would hit the sack. My in tensions were to get up, @ 10pm, and do the post.

However, that didn't happen. I slept straight to 5am, and then rode back to work!

So, even though I have to work again in the morning, I won't have to pull any long  shifts, until next week. I will be going on holiday, starting on the 30th. I will have my computer and hotspot, in case I am out of WiFi range at any point. So, I am alive and, mostly fine.

I will be back to posting, tonight and for the foreseeable future. Also, it would take a whole lot more than a few Frenchie nerds to take me out!!


PS, my phone has auto corrected my stuff. This is not how I write!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 24, 2014)

Well bad news. I got home today and my computer is missing! I had it under the bed, crunching. I will not know until tomorrow if there is any video of who went into my room. Wish me luck! 

Meanwhile, I am on my phone using data that I can't afford! I will update next time I have WiFi.


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Well bad news. I got home today and my computer is missing! I had it under the bed, crunching. I will not know until tomorrow if there is any video of who went into my room. Wish me luck!
> 
> Meanwhile, I am on my phone using data that I can't afford! I will update next time I have WiFi.



 That sucks man... hope you find out what happened and get it back


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2014)

*Daily Numbers- 7/23/2014
2,938,480
*




*Great job Team! *


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 24, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Well bad news. I got home today and my computer is missing! I had it under the bed, crunching. I will not know until tomorrow if there is any video of who went into my room. Wish me luck!
> 
> Meanwhile, I am on my phone using data that I can't afford! I will update next time I have WiFi.


sorry to hear that. hope you get it back.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Well bad news. I got home today and my computer is missing! I had it under the bed, crunching. I will not know until tomorrow if there is any video of who went into my room. Wish me luck!



Oh snap! 
Hope You can get it back soon!
Friggin thieves. I had my wallet stolen last week, so whenever I hear about thieves now, I am in a mood to punch 'dem thieves in the friggin' mouth.


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 24, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Oh snap!
> Hope You can get it back soon!
> Friggin thieves. I had my wallet stolen last week, so whenever I hear about thieves now, I am in a mood to punch 'dem thieves in the friggin' mouth.


Got robbed 2 years back. Went out for about 15min or so, to get some snacks; came back to find all my stuff gone. Desktop, laptop, mobile, my newly bought LED TV; they even took the mini fridge.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 25, 2014)

Word has been put out. Also, management has been informed. I expect some news soon. I can only pray it is good news.


----------



## xvi (Jul 25, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Word has been put out. Also, management has been informed. I expect some news soon. I can only pray it is good news.


Is that the only thing missing?
If it was crunching the entire time, you might be able to check and see when it last returned results. Should give you an idea of when it went. Also, see if it started returning results again?


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2014)

*Daily Numbers- 7/24/2014
2,997,871
*


Spoiler












*Daily Numbers- 7/25/2014
3,259,535
*





*Great job Team! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 26, 2014)

Great work team, glad to see us over the 3M mark!  


@Arjai I bet it's a very tough time now, but I hope you pull through!


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2014)

*Daily Numbers- 7/26/2014
2,821,160
*




*Great job Team! *


----------



## t_ski (Jul 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Daily Numbers- 7/24/2014
> 2,997,871
> *
> 
> ...


I think that must be the first time in WCG history that all the teams got the same points two days in a row! 

@Norton


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I think that must be the first time in WCG history that all the teams got the same points two days in a row!
> 
> @Norton



Fixed!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 27, 2014)

Just having a little fun Bill


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Just having a little fun Bill


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2014)

*Daily Numbers- 7/27/2014
2,655,635*
*
*pretty good for a Sunday in the middle of Summer 




*Great job Team! *


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 28, 2014)

thanks PM that thing for that thing.

p.s I'm drunk


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2014)

*Daily Numbers- 7/28/2014
3,028,957

Back over 3 million!* 




*Great job Team! *


----------



## Arjai (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks Norton for the updates!

Due to a crazy series of events, I am posting this on my very own LappyTop!!

Turns out the perps didn't want to talk to me. I can hardly blame them. They knew who my roommate was and approached him at the Bus stop out front. They wanted money from him, he said no. So, word went out, by me mentioning to a few key people, and a few within earshot, that the Police would have a report tomorrow.

Then roomy was approached by another guy, today,said to meet with someone at the Mall of America. He goes there, spends a few minutes waiting around and was approached by another guy, asking for money. He said no, where's the computer? Dude said he'd have to go to Burnsville Mall to get it.

He buses out there, see's a group watching him and one followed him to the food court. he wanted $50 for the computer. Roomy says he'll drop the report for $25. If he wants $50, the report stays and the cops will follow. Dude took the $25.

About a half an hour ago he walks up to me, outside, with my computer in a plastic bag. Silly dumb asses couldn't get past my password. 

So, Captain @Norton , I'm back!

BTW, Great Job Team!!



I will be in Winona, MN on Thursday night. I have no idea if the Motel I'll be in will have WiFi or, if my Hotspot will work down there (Clear Wireless was bought out by Sprint Mobile, so the map of coverage is gone and I don't know for sure.) I expect that it will only be a temporary setback, if at all. I will let you know, by phone, if there is any hitches in the plan.

I am finally getting my Holiday!! Wed. I pack up and Thursday morning I am getting on my bike and riding down to Winona. 114 miles, door to door. With a few rest stops, and lunch, I think it should take around 12 hours to get there. If all goes by plan, I should be in my room by 8-8:30pm Thursday night . I will then head back to town, here, Tuesday and then, back to work that Thursday, the 7th, a week later.

So, yea, I am a little bit excited x2!! Got my sweet ass computer back AND I am headed out to sweet-ass Winona, in a couple days! Life is good!

I just dumped the work I had, most of it past due, and reloaded my Queue. It took six days but, I got it back. And, I didn't even have to bust any heads! 

Damn I'm good!

Good night Team TPU, got a long day tomorrow! See you all after work!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2014)

Amazing to hear @Arjai, crazy story indeed. Glad it's back and that you get to get away for a few days!  

Enjoy the break, glad you're back!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I am slightly confused about @Arjai's story.
But what's important is that You got Your laptop back! Cheers, mate!


----------



## xvi (Jul 29, 2014)

People sometimes.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 30, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I am slightly confused about @Arjai's story.
> But what's important is that You got Your laptop back! Cheers, mate!


I live in a Men's Shelter with about 400 other guys. Perhaps that may shed some light? Or, was it "perps?" that's a slang word for shithead thief, and or criminal.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice work Team TPU!!

3,003,054

Thanks!! After a 13 hour day at work, this makes my day!!






19th Tonight!! Awesome!





















me HAPPY!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2014)

Great work team, looking great! 


Glad you're back @Arjai, I love the light you bring to the team especially the Numbers thread


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I live in a Men's Shelter with about 400 other guys.



Yeah, I remember this. I am just a bit confused about all those "meetings" and... money?
Did You actually have to pay them to get Your laptop back?


----------



## xvi (Jul 30, 2014)

Should we start a "Get a Kensington lock for Arjai" fund?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 30, 2014)

xvi said:


> Should we start a "Get a Kensington lock for Arjai" fund?


Exploding dye pack?


----------



## Arjai (Jul 31, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Yeah, I remember this. I am just a bit confused about all those "meetings" and... money?
> Did You actually have to pay them to get Your laptop back?


I didn't but my roommate did. He feels partly responsible because of his big mouth. If it weren't for him loudly blabbing about how I should lock it up, nobody would ever have known it was under the bed!

I am gonna bring him out to dinner, when I get back. Least I can do. 



> Should we start a "Get a Kensington lock for Arjai" fund?



I want this one.  http://www.kensington.com/us/us/v/4482/1647/clicksafe®-laptop-lock#.U9mln_ldXdk

Thanks!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 31, 2014)

OK!! A small drop off but, a job well done to keep it close. Also, it appears the Russians have dropped below us!! Count that as another Country TPU is besting!! 

2,946,390







17th Today!! Very Nice, indeed!






Looks like the Geeks at RIT have taken our 11th spot, on the All Time points list.  Punks! 
Anybody live in New York State? Know how to blow a Transformer? 

I jest, really.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 1, 2014)

OK, I did not make it all the way to Winona,MN, today. But I did manage, with a 40 lb bag, to get to Pepin, Wisconsin. About 80 Miles, or so. The Hills over here are killer's! Unladen, probably would have got there well before dark. As it is, I was in terrible pain, about twenty miles from nowhere. Dude, or, Sir, in Maiden Rock, told me that there were a couple of places in Pepin to stay. He also said it was 10 miles. It was 13. He also said there were no hills. It was up and down the whole way, however, nothing like the previous climb to Bay City.

That was a two mile pain fest, up 1645 feet!

I finally got here, Pepin, around 7:30 pm. With about 30+ miles to go, to Winona. I took a very long, very hot, shower and headed down to the Third Base Bar, "The last stop before home." I had a Meat Lover's Pizza and three beers and a Maker's on ice. Met some interesting folks and, generally, had a great time.

Now, I am ready for bed.

But not before posting the Number's!!

So, here we go!

2,841,443

There it is.






Still in the Top 20, where we belong! So, that is good!

So, again, I have to go in the morning, the rest of the way. This place has a small Breakfast , Juice and Bagel's, and then I am off on the road, again. I am gonna stop, about 7 miles from Winona, to get a rack and a trunk bag. If I can lighten the load, enough, from my shoulder...I might ride back home. As it stands now? I am thinking of booking an Amtrak ticket home.

$41 seems well worth it!!



Have a good night and Crunch it like you stole it!! Let's hit 3 mil on Friday!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 2, 2014)

I got to Winona around 7 tonight. That included a few pit stops and a stop at the bike store for a Rack and Trunk Bag. It makes a difference but, I booked a Train back home. For $24? Versus two days of pain? Priceless! 

I am not as young as I thought! However, I did make it here, and I am proud of that! I learned a valuable lesson about packing too much, along with re-learning my pain limits!

On to the number's...

A little better today!!

2,863,899






We remain in the Top 20!! I love it there! 

I am gonna stay in tonight. I just finished a half of a pizza and I am watching the Twins-White Sox game. I have a couple airplane bottles of a good Brandy, medicinal purposes, muscle relaxers...

Have a good night Team TPU, see you tomorrow.



I will post tomorrow but, it may be a late one. I am going to go see the town tomorrow, ending with a bit of a bar hop home!! So, be prepared for it!! 

Pain equals red and brown, for me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amazing that this paint wheel is nearly exactly how I feel. It is strange when I find images, randomly, that so closely match what I see, sometimes!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 3, 2014)

2,637,647

OK, a drop off on the number's.

I am ok and not ok with this. I am also drunk, and happy about a number(ha,ha) of things.

Our number, is a sorta happy thing...






20th tonight...not bad but, on the line. Let's push it a bit... I know what we can do!





A Great Movie!!!!!!!!!!!






Exactly how I feel. I have a Subway Sandwich, that will, hopefully, make me feel closer to not drunk...wish me luck!!

I am gonna turn on the TV and drowned out the rest of this!!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2014)

Arjai said:


> 2,637,647
> 
> OK, a drop off on the number's.
> 
> ...


The real question @Arjai is what got you to this drunken point   for me tonight, it was Tito's! 

Great work TPU!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> The real question @Arjai is what got you to this drunken point   for me tonight, it was Tito's!
> 
> Great work TPU!


Two bars, a bunch of beer and a Whiskey Coke to top it off! Boy am I glad that Subway was open AND right down the street!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 4, 2014)

OK, tonight's number is brought to us by @TRWOV and his _brilliant find and step by step guide._

TPU's WCG/BOINC Team

I have set it up and it is running fine, although it has yet to register a retuned WU, I expect it will, shortly!

Props!

You all should check it out for some extra FREE points and extra work done for WCG!

Number's...right, that's why I'm here!

*2,860,466*

Another nice up, let's keep it Crunching!!






Held off 4 countries and managed to, _BARELY_, stay in the Top 20!!

*Nice Work TPU Crunchers!!!!*


----------



## Arjai (Aug 5, 2014)

Yup, It was a good day.

3,339,992

Yep!






17th, Nice.

May I also mention we beat L'Alliance? I just did. Why? You may ask? Because that is Epic!!

Those Francophones have regularly left us in their wake! Not TONIGHT!! No,No!


Nice work Team TPU!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, another good day!!!!!!!!

3,116,022

Nice Work!!






19th tonight!! Nice!

It appears L'Alliance, and Russia, boosted back up and passed us. Oh well, we'll get 'em another day!!

That Azure thing I have running? Pumping them out! 34 WU's on last count, in a little over 2 days. Not bad! The Amazon Server is mega slow! It will eventually produce something but, they have throttled the one CPU I have down to around 10% usage. They have a crazy weird setup but, it's free and it means more WU's, eventually, so as long as it is running, I'll take it!!

Anyways, Awesome job Team TPU!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 6, 2014)

You are only hogging the Amzon and WCG servers if the deadlines for the WUs are not met.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 6, 2014)

Arjai, set a profile with 0.0 buffer and 0 CEP for the Amazon VM. It takes 2-3 days with a single (normal) WU, if you have a buffer you might get several late WUs as Chevalrc1 says.

edit: Now that I think about it, you should disable MCM too.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 7, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Arjai, set a profile with 0.0 buffer and 0 CEP for the Amazon VM. It takes 2-3 days with a single (normal) WU, if you have a buffer you might get several late WUs as Chevalrc1 says.
> 
> edit: Now that I think about it, you should disable MCM too.


Done, only F@H, from now on.

BTW, I got one from the Amazon server:





AND, 60 from the Microsoft Azure server!! Nice!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 7, 2014)

Yea!! TPU Cruncher's on a ROLL!!! @Norton I can't wait for this next Challenge!! With the roll we're on and a few new Cruncher's...

4 MILLION!! Let's get it goin'!!  

3,167,621

Nice!!






It seems a bunch of other Teams, out there, have been ramping up, a little, more than us. Used to mean 3 million got us a solid Top 20. Now, it barely get's us in!! I have to thank @t_ski for stepping up with the server board and keeping us afloat! I wish I could get my crap in a basket and help out more! 

One of these days.... Meanwhile I have an extra eight cores cruisin' for another 20+ days and the 1/10th of a core on Amazon for the year, not really much from that one. But every little bit, right? 

Anyways, Thank You TPU for being a bright spot in my measly dark spot of existence, it has become, lately. I will shine again, but it is a long way up from the bottom of this hill.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 8, 2014)

I am super tired. 14 hour day at work. So, this will be a short one. 

Good number today but, a little drop off. 

3,061,883






22nd, if I counted correctly. Not so stellar. I hope we can liven it up and hit the Top 20 before the dreaded weekend lull!

Keep Crunchin'!!

 Good Night, Irene!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 11, 2014)

OK, Sorry about the gap in posts. I am completely broke because I spent all my money while on Holiday. Therefore my hotspot was not paid and is not functioning until I pay them, the 14th. So, I will be camping outside the coffee shop, when it is not raining, to post these until Thursday...

Meanwhile, I hope everyone has had a super Funday Sunday!! I spent it relaxing with a book, until a few minutes ago. 

So, for the number...

2,753,956

Not so stellar but, Very good for a Sunday Funday!






We managed to crawl into the Top 20, again, so...Yea!!

I hope everyone is when and I hope I can continue posting, on the sidewalk, until Thursday without any rain delays!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, here I am outside the coffee shop, downtown, again!

The number for tonight.....

2,811,480

About a hundred thousand up from yesterday. Only a couple more, and we're there!! Let's go TPU!!!!!!!






We managed to keep our 20th spot! So, we got that goin' for us!

Now we just need to up it a couple notches, and the rest will take care of itself!

Have a good night, see 'ya all on the flip side!!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 13, 2014)

Going to be a bad number tonight - prepare yourself...


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 13, 2014)

LOL, yea probably about 2K.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 13, 2014)

OK, I am completely unsure what is happening. Rumor has it some cable was cut?

Anyways, it is the 12th!!!!! 

page1




page2





38th!! Awesome!!

Whatev's, we know we didn't deserve this, as does the rest of the World. It will eventually get fixed.

Have a good Night!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 13, 2014)

WCG had DB issues.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 14, 2014)

Stats will not be ready for another 74 MINUTES, according to the WCG site. I need to get up at 5 am and ride my bicycle to work. So, sometime tomorrow afternoon, I will update this page.

Meanwhile, have a good night!


P.S. I hope this is not a recurring thing, Updates after 11PM local!! Hell, 74 minutes is almost midnight here in the Mid West! Anyways, I need to rest, Take Care!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Stats will not be ready for another 74 MINUTES, according to the WCG site. I need to get up at 5 am and ride my bicycle to work. So, sometime tomorrow afternoon, I will update this page.
> 
> Meanwhile, have a good night!
> 
> ...



Should be back to "normal" times as early as tomorrow.

Stats came out earlier this evening but they weren't completely accurate- WCG techs are rerunning them...

Link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37093


----------



## Arjai (Aug 14, 2014)

OK, last night's stats...Glad they re-did them because.....(Drum roll, please)

3,501,266 (!!!!!!!!!!!!) 

Nice number TEAM TPU!!!!!






Jumped up to 17th! Yep, put all the expected folks back where they belong, behind us, and we look like we may have put a scare into a couple teams above us!! Namely China and Germany, with a little more push, we could tackle TWO MORE Countries!! 

Way to go TPU Cruncher's!!








See you Tonight!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 15, 2014)

OK, so, a little late but, I had some important errands to run. Including, but not all inclusive, getting a Grinder to cut through the lock on my Schwinn. I lost the key, a while back, and cannot seem to find it. Bulldog, the company that made it said I need the number's off the key, to get a key. so, that is why I now have a grinder, and a 50' extension cord, to cut through the the U-Lock. It might take a while but, that is the plan for the morning. 

Anyways, the long trip, by bus, is why I am late.

On to the number!!

2,873,428

A little drop but, no matter. We will recover. Right? 






21st, tonight. Ut Oh!! Gotta get back to Crunching!! 

Anywho, I hope everybody has a great night, and a pleasant tomorrow!! Oh, and I hope we can all Crunch a little more, a little longer, and get back into the proper spot for us, the TOP 20!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice recovery!!!!

3,003,885

The good 'ole 3 mil mark! Gotta love it! 







Good enough for 19th!! AND, Russia and L'Alliance got dropped!! Woop!!

I gotta go to bed, rather tuckered out. Have a nice night and we will see you on the Flip-side!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Oh, and I hope we can all Crunch a little more, a little longer, and get back into the proper spot for us, the TOP 20!



Uh oh, @Arjai is going to be upset when he sees my 3 rigs getting shut off for all of tomorrow...

Ssshh, don't tell him and maybe he won't notice 


Oops, noticed I quoted the wrong post lol


----------



## Arjai (Aug 17, 2014)

OK, so, despite @manofthem , we did great. No 3 mil but, we did hold off our immediate competition and, stayed in the Top 20!!


2,769,243

Very good for a Summer Saturday!






19th Tonight, very nice work Team TPU!! 





Google ain't playin'...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 17, 2014)

Great work! 

Sorry my machines were a little MIA for some of today, but boy I already paid for it....


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 17, 2014)

In my experience, I found out one other thing to be true:
"one does not simply SSH into Mordor"
Their great _walls of fire_ are just too strong for that...


----------



## Arjai (Aug 18, 2014)

2,782,353






Gotta run. Great Work Team, see you all tomorrow, with more content.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 18, 2014)

@Arjai we want MOAR content! 

Great work team.  I need to fire the 4790 back up, just remembered I haven't done that yet. I think I'll wait til tomorrow though; I wanted to try to readjust/reconfigure the cooler on it.  Temps seem a bit high for my liking, and I think a remount of the coolit AIO might be in order. Case is non-conducive to good air flow so that is another consideration


----------



## Arjai (Aug 19, 2014)

OK, well, I got stranded, for 35+ minutes, on my way home from Minneapolis, last night. I went to return the Grinder, I used to free my bicycle from it's lock, I lost the key. We got to yakkin' and I had to run to catch a bus before my transfer ran out. Caught the bus but, it was one of the three a day that doesn't go all the way to downtown St. Paul. Instead, it ends, and returns to Mpls, at St Thomas Academy. AKA, middle of nowhere, as far as I am concerned. So, I walked a block and waited 25 minutes for a different bus, that goes a much more circuitous route to Downtown. Then, downtown, had to wait another 15 minutes!!

So, by the time I got home, 11:45 pm, I was pretty beat and had to get up this morning at 5 am. So, I put it off until now, after work. I hope I didn't worry anyone! 

So, on to the reason for my existence... The Daily Number's!!

I hope no one is offended by the Chicken!! 

3,157,207

A very nice jump up but, our competition jumped just a little higher and knocked us down a notch! 

No worries, I just dumped 40+ WU's, a few moments ago. So, that should carry us.  






21st last night. I hope we can gain at least a spot, especially since I saved up for this night!!

Anyways, I promised more content, let's see...

How about some Sardinian women? It's where I plan to retire to!!




































Bella!!

Buona giornata e ci vediamo dopo!


I hope no one is offended by the Chicken!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Tell you what... I'll propose a Challenge for early August after we finish up some more on the Kreij memorial activities. By that time the custom case that ST.o.CH is making should be finished and we can do the giveaway for it within the Challenge.
> 
> Sound like a plan?


Remember this? What's the plan?


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Remember this? What's the plan?



I've been buried by work lately  but will try my best to get the planning thread up by tomorrow night- considering 8/28 thru 8/31 atm

Also, ST.o.CH just finished up the case this week... needed to make sure it was ready


----------



## Arjai (Aug 20, 2014)

OK!!

2 days above the mark!! 

3,121,342

Nice roll TPU Cruncher's!!






Still stuck at 21, it's ok but, I'd still like to see a Top 20 out of this Team! Let's see if we can get that going, seems my big WU dump just wasn't enough! 

Oh well, I am hoping for a Top 30 result in the Pie thread. I'll have to check that later.

Anyways, these two days above 3 million have made me a happy man!










Clap along...


----------



## Arjai (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok, so. As you may have noticed, a couple of times, I have posted numbers the following day, after work. I hope this is not to big of an inconvenience for anyone. I sometimes have a long day at work and simply do not want to stay up, or get up, to do the update. As was the case yesterday, 12 hour day. I had another today but, I don't start work until 11 am tomorrow. So, I get to sleep in a little.

Anyways, last nights number...

2,897,974

No 3 mil but plenty good!






Still stuck in 21st place...

We are a Top 20 team, are we not? We need to combine our efforts and jump up a notch!! Please! We can't let these teams get too comfortable in our spot! We need to TAKE it Back!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 22, 2014)

OK, here is the number. Sponsored by the LPC, by PC Gamer.




Overkill in an insane way. Check it out, link down below.

2,676,401

Ok-ish.
I was hoping to have a three day 3-mil week. Can we make it happen before the dreaded weekend?

I hope so!!

21st, again. This is not how the Number's Guy, me, has fun. 






Oh, the Linkage...http://lpc.pcgamer.com/


----------



## Arjai (Aug 23, 2014)

Why do we keep dropping? I am used to a couple days of drop off but now? It's been a three day slide that has now lost us 2 spots!!

We can do much, MUCH, better. What's the catch?

Anyways, our number.

2,581,310






22nd, Poo. I know, I know. We are doing awesome, working to make the World a better place through Scientific Study. However, the Competitor inside my is aching, as we drop spots on the points list!

Now, it's the weekend...so the suffering will continue for at least 2 more days!!

This is slowly killing me on the inside. Please, PLEASE, let's turn them up!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2014)

We should be improving soon 

College starts up soon and we should have the dorm rigs back. Also, we have a few new members that will starting up in the near future.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 24, 2014)

Ok, let's see what has happened today. I finished a book, one I have read before, still good. I ate, slept and had 3 cigarettes. No coffee, no vitamins and a couple glasses of water. I was phoned by my District Manager, he wanted to know if I would pull a shift in one of his other stores. I said no. Not that I wouldn't do it, at any other time, just that I am too bushed.

He understood. Was grasping at straws. Says he may have to clean house at that store and start over. Not my problem.

Anywho, the number...

2,470,204

Yea, a number!! 






In other news, my roommate now says that no one can compete with him. I am completely unsure what he is talking about but, he went on about he's got more money and they got none. Funny, he's got money but, he wants a room here. In a Homeless shelter. They told him he get's one one the first of the month. "Cause I got the Money, they don't"

I rarely spend a day here, start to finish. I probably won't, likely, do it again. Not with this lunatic as a roommate! He keeps going on about organizing MY locker! WTF?!? He claims he's the best at organizing and could help my out. 

WOW, this from a guy that spends ten minutes, about five to ten times a day, getting or putting something in or out of his Organized locker. Accompanied by various violent acts and loud declarations that he's gonna "fuckin' Kill somebody tonight."  Why, you might ask? Because he can't fit a hanger into the locker with all his "cups" without losing his mind...

I am gonna go have a smoke. Goodnight!


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/


----------



## Arjai (Aug 25, 2014)

2,447,283

Yep, although it is a big number, it is not exactly what I love. I can't help it.

This would be an awesome number, when I started crunching for TPU. Since then, Lot's of changes, not the least of them me taking over from KAI's disappearance. I never expected this!

As much as I love doing this, I miss @[Ion] . It is good seeing him still returning results, big one's, too!

But here we are, 24th in the World of Cruncher's. Not bad, considering the number of teams is someplace close to 3000.

However, we are currently almost off the first page, on WCG stats! That has not happened on my watch. I took over a TEAM that was averaging 3mil. 3 and 4 days a week, a constant TOP 20 team.

It's Summer. It's hot. I know, I know. But, am I the only member of this team that gives a fart about the Daily output of this team? It feels that way, most of the time.  No offense @Norton but, you know the same thing and I, personally, am tired of the excuses.





As we can see, OUR overall average is still over 4 Million per Calendar day.

So, I am not talking out my ass.
Instead, I am talking as a failure!!

I feel like I have been doing something wrong. However, I am only dealing with Facts.

I know, in a couple, 4, days, things will temporarily change. I will be happy. And it will, could, be short lived.

I love this TEAM, this Web Site and all the members here. Especially, the Cruncher's.

We are over 500 strong. Yet, we are posting these number's?

Rant OVER!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll be adding back my 3rd rig, which I realize is something I've been saying for a while, but it's coming back up shortly. 

So hopefully we can start throwing down some more numbers! 


And even though Kai is absent, his numbers have improved which is helping us out a lot. But come back to us Kai!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 26, 2014)

OK!!

3,117,622








Nice number TEAM TPU!!!

We did this today with only 70 member's returning results today!!





It appears, that with only 14.26% of our TEAM contributing, we can hit 3 Million!
If we could somehow double the member's contributing....we could camp out above the bar!!

Any idea why there are so many member's NOT returning work? You'd think that out of nearly 500 Teammates, more than 70 would have their computer's turned on...

Anyways, nice work! We jumped up 2 spots, from 24th. Which means we still have a little bit more work to do.

I suspect, some of you will be with-holding your uploads until the start of the challenge. I just dumped a full cache, a couple hours ago and will sandbag until Thursday morning, I close at work that day and will have the morning off.

I can hardly wait to see what Thursday night's number will be. Is it possible we could hit 5 Million? 

So, since we topped the bar, here is some swag:

Pagini's new car, Huayra, is AMG powered and plays homage to the 300SL....





A Twin Turbo V12, 730 HP





Steampunk inspired interior design...





And now....Porsche....918.... Seen here in it's natural habitat, the track!





The street version, for select customers, ONLY!





As in F1 cars, an electric motor. However, unlike F1 cars, it has 2 motors, all wheel drive and can run for about 19 miles completely silent running on the 2 motors. Even while full on electric, it could still take on most cars on the road!

















OK, they are closing down the Coffee Shop, soon. so I will leave you with this:
Put on the headphones, or earbuds, and crank it up!! Enjoy!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 26, 2014)

Great numbers team, awesome work!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 27, 2014)

ok, gonna be a quick one tonight. Gotta get up in the morning!

We had another great day!

3,023,195

Awesome, considering I thought there would be a bunch of sand-baggers! 






Awesome, I'll say it again!

Have a great night!! I am outta here!!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 28, 2014)

I feel like I'm responsible for the number drop.  Every time I have trouble with one of my rigs, we drop below 3 mil.  My rigs get back up and running and we're over 3 mil.  I know I'm a top producer, but it seems weird to me...


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 28, 2014)

Well then jeez T, quit having trouble with your systems brother.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 28, 2014)

Alrighty then, are we all ready for tomorrow? I am! I have a nearly full, soon to BE full, cache of WU's to dump in the morning. I can hardly wait to see the number tomorrow night! 

Today's number is actually bigger than I thought it would be, a very good sign, in my book.

2,912,417

I need to check out the new member's page, I saw last night it had been posted in but, I needed to get to bed.






We managed to jump a spot, to 21st. I think we will be solidly in the Top 20, in a few days time!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 28, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I feel like I'm responsible for the number drop.  Every time I have trouble with one of my rigs, we drop below 3 mil.  My rigs get back up and running and we're over 3 mil.  I know I'm a top producer, but it seems weird to me...


Considering that we average around 70 member's turning in results, you are a big part of our scores. I personally want to Thank You for that! Along with everyone else that Crunches for us, regularly!!

Together we have beat much bigger teams, together we are a giant killer! 

I am hoping for a stellar Challenge! Let's get this thing fired up!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 29, 2014)

Alright kiddos!

We passed the bar and jumped a couple spaces to 19th!! 

*3,117,384*

I am hoping after a day or so, we will climb up closer to 4 million!!
On that note, I planned to dump my cache, this morning. Didn't happen, until a few moments ago, because I couldn't seem to get out of bed! I barely managed to get to work by 11!! I, apparently, was tired!

Anyways, tomorrows personal score might be enough for a Top 30 on the Team. Might, seeing as everybody is, supposed to, turning up the volume! We'll see. 

Proof of our, climb...






Coffee Shop is kicking me out! Gotta go. Perhaps later, when I get downtown, I will add some more...


Ok, turns out they don't shut down the WiFi, after close. So, as long as it doesn't rain, I can sit out on the patio here, for a bit!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 29, 2014)

Updated Number's post ^.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 30, 2014)

Almost the same number as yesterday! 

3,117,076

And, we are in the same spot, as yesterday.
So, not all bad. Above 3 mil and in the Top 20.

I was hoping for a bit of a jump. But, being a Holiday weekend...could be a tough challenge, point-wise.






Nice work TPU Crunchers!



Sorry so late, went to a fresh new bar to try out the Wine selection. So far, two good one's, one of them, a B+, 90 point (in my opinion), wine. There a couple more I want to try...Maybe next week. 

Anyways, time for bed. I don't have to work in the morning, or at all Saturday, so i don't have to get up but, I feel like I need to go to bed! Long day, plus 4 wines( I also had a flatbread, garlic, basil, feta cheese and yummy fresh tomato...awesome!) 2 bad, two so-so, and 2 good to great.

Not a bad night. Felt no pain on the ride home! 

Meanwhile, it's shower and bed. Have a great night and a Pleasant tomorrow!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 31, 2014)

Three days above the Happy Line!!

3,181,422

This consistency is addictive!! It also moves us up the list!!






We're now in 18th place in the WORLD of Crunchers, or as someone pointed out, a while back, "We are in the TOP 20 in the UNIVERSE!!"






Keep 'em Cranked!!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 1, 2014)

Now we are talking!!

*3,511,084*

That is they way to put the UK team back a bit!!






We also climbed up another spot..._17th tonight!!

Greats work Team TPU!!






Let's Keep Going UP!!!!!!

_


----------



## Arjai (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice work TPU Cruncher's!!

3,399,445

Another Glorious day above 3 Million!! 






Still solidly in the TOP 20!!

18th tonight!

Love it!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 3, 2014)

*Man, I could get used to this!!

3,407,514*

Yet another day over 3 million!!! 

Despite our constant +3 Mil days, our competition is also ramping up. Therefore, we slipped a spot, to 19th. 

No matter, we are still solidly in the *TOP 20, again!!*



How about some cool pictures?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2014)

Great work team and those are some awesome pics @Arjai


----------



## Arjai (Sep 4, 2014)

_Another day? Yep! We have achieved something here that I am stunned to see! Challenge over and we maintained a 3 mil mark this long!!* WAY TO GO!!*_

*3,100,956*

If we can keep a 3 million per day deal going? _We will be in the TOP 20, everyday!_ The UK team can't seem to break that wall so, even a straight up 3 is 20th!

That's where we sit today, 20th. It's where this TEAM belongs!!( that didn't come out right, we belong *IN* the Top 20, not 20th.  )


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2014)

Very nice!!

3,169,873

This is best thing that has happened today, more on that later, way to go TEAM TPU!!!






Another consistent day above the 3 mil mark!! I am so proud!!

OK, so, I crashed on my bicycle today. Bike is ok, had to replace the pedals, busted right through two solid half inch arms of aluminum on my left pedal, the one I landed on. I ended up, after doing a self service cleaning, at the bike shop, going to the VA. Three loose stitches and about ten "Steri-Strips", a 3M butterfly product. Loose, because the skin on the front of the calf, where I conveniently placed my right shin on my front chainwheel, is so tight.

I have a 10 day antibiotic regimen, with diarrhea (Bonus!!), to follow. Gee, what fun! 

Anyways, there will be pain but, I will live. I also managed to not faceplant, or even touch my head on the ground! 

So, no concussion, this time! (Or, broken teeth!)

I hit an oily spot, a wet oily spot. It had just stopped raining. This past week, I rode in the rain three times, no problems. My tires are great and gave me the confidence to take this corner, as I had done 3 times this week. This time though, perhaps a slightly different line, a little more speed or a new oil slick...Whatever it was, I get a gnarly new scar!  

Anyways, have a GREAT Night!! I am beat and sore. I am hitting the sack!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2014)

Ouch!  Hope you heal up soon! Try to eat yogurt and rice (not at the same time ) to help with the wonderful side effects from the antibiotics... helps me.

*Great job Team!*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 5, 2014)

@Arjai  Terrible to hearabout your crash!   Feel better soon and take care of yourself.  It's admirable to see that nothing stops you from posting though; we need our team's numbers!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 5, 2014)

Get well soon @Arjai!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> Ouch!  Hope you heal up soon! Try to eat yogurt and rice (not at the same time ) to help with the wonderful side effects from the antibiotics... helps me.
> 
> *Great job Team!*


I am a constant yogurt eater, so, no problems there! LOL. Actually, I just finished a Chobani, from the coffee shop, when I opened up TPU, to find all these well wishers!! Thanks!!

I am still a bit sore, all-over, because I am no longer a young buck that can jump up from a car crash and laugh! No, it's a long string of expletives, knowing full well the length of pain time will follow, due to a stupid mistake, or accident. 

It must have looked spectacular. Two cars and 5 passersby stopped to ask if I was ok! One guy even used his bike as a barricade to traffic. I think they were all amazed at the loud cursing and then me popping up and grabbing my bike, while bleeding from multiple spots. Then swearing some more when I saw  MY PEDAL WAS BUSTED!



I got some new pedals, fortunately I was a mere three blocks from the local bike shop. Rode home, changed clothes and caught a bus to the VA. The check-in Nurse asked if she could see the wound. At that point it was a messy, bloody wound with a fancy looking chunk of hanging flesh. She was a little taken aback when she claimed, "Yea, were gonna have to sew that up." LOL.

I thought, to work in the Emergency room, you were not to be jumpy. Fortunately, for me, I am not fazed by the site of blood, or gorey wounds. But imagine someone a bit less comfortable witnessing an ER nurse freak. LOL.

Anyways, Thanks guys! I will prevail, albeit with a little soreness. No worries.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2014)

manofthem said:


> @Arjai  Terrible to hearabout your crash!   Feel better soon and take care of yourself.  It's admirable to see that nothing stops you from posting though; we need our team's numbers!


_Almost, nothing...._


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2014)

Damn @Arjai, glad your okay man!!! That could have been real ugly and I feel your pretty lucky to be honest. Hopefully all the wounds heal okay and no issues with infection man. 

As has been said several times, get well soon brother!


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 5, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> 3,169,873
> 
> ...


Dude I feel your pain. Been riding a hardtail for 20 yrs or more. Rear suspension has come a long way but I'm old school I guess. To many times I've been on a trail in the middle of nowhere thinking nope I'm not gonna make it this time. There is imho nothing better than getting back up after one of those moments. Most cyclists live by the no rehabilitation rule though no matter how much it actually hurt. Ride on


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Dude I feel your pain. Been riding a hardtail for 20 yrs or more. Rear suspension has come a long way but I'm old school I guess. To many times I've been on a trail in the middle of nowhere thinking nope I'm not gonna make it this time. There is imho nothing better than getting back up after one of those moments. Most cyclists live by the no rehabilitation rule though no matter how much it actually hurt. Ride on


I ride a '74 Schwinn Varsity with one gear, 39/16, to work 5-6 times a week and around town on my days off.

I have a Hardtail MTN bike, 1990 Trek Police bike. Heavily modified over time. I rode that 114 miles to Winona, a couple weeks ago. The pain I have now, is in no way comparable to the level of discomfort I endured on that ride!

So, in comparison, with that and other crashes I have had, I came out of this in good shape!!


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 5, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I ride a '74 Schwinn Varsity with one gear, 39/16, to work 5-6 times a week and around town on my days off.
> 
> I have a Hardtail MTN bike, 1990 Trek Police bike. Heavily modified over time. I rode that 114 miles to Winona, a couple weeks ago. The pain I have now, is in no way comparable to the level of discomfort I endured on that ride!
> 
> So, in comparison, with that and other crashes I have had, I came out of this in good shape!!


See! I thought as much 
Edit: 99Giant atx 890 is my ride. Got it just before disc brakes became the norm. Man I love that bike. The crank creeks on the down peddle but but I don't love her any less for it. Can you post a pic of your 74?


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2014)

Not the best picture. It was taken with my old phone, outside my local water hole, around dusk.

Only thing original on it, seat post, seatpost clamp, kickstand...and Frame. 

700c wheels, not the goofy old school 27x1 1/8"


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 5, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Not the best picture. It was taken with my old phone, outside my local water hole, around dusk.
> 
> Only thing original on it, seat post, seatpost clamp, kickstand...and Frame.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Shes a beaut.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2014)

So, another great day!! My Thanks to @[Ion] for firing up the Crunchers at school! (I am assuming that is what has happened)

Now, I am wondering if @Vinska has the same deal with the local school, as last year?

Combined with our new server board('s) with @t_ski , and the new member's and their uber machina's...we could top the 4 Mil mark, on occasion! 

As for Today, we did good!

3,252,365

3.2 Mil is good in two ways, maybe more...






That's a shizzle ton of Science done, we jumped into 18th place and that puts, approximately, counting the Dutch Cows, 13 Countries behind us!! LOVE, LOVE IT!!



































































Spoiler: Brazil NSFW











13 countries...I know, not everybody in the country with computer's is Crunching for a National team. I just like to think of it that way! 

Awesome Job, TPU!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 7, 2014)

OK! Well, we just, JUST, missed the 3 million mark. 

Good news is, we stayed in the TOP 20!! 

2,924,513






Looks like L'Alliance... got us today and bumped us down to 19th. OH WELL! We will get them back, soon!!  

Since tomorrow is Sunday, I don't expect a recovery. But, Monday, let's show them Francophones who's Boss!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2014)

My fault (50%)... my i7-970 rig is down   It most likely just needs to be restarted due to a power outage on Friday pm where it's at but I can't get to it until after 9am on Monday

That rig would have added about 50k WCG points to today's total


----------



## Arjai (Sep 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> My fault (50%)... my i7-970 rig is down   It most likely just needs to be restarted due to a power outage on Friday pm where it's at but I can't get to it until after 9am on Monday
> 
> That rig would have added about 50k WCG points to today's total


It's OK. Crap happens. Especially on weekends, apparently...

We'll get 'em. Not every run down the track is 100%


----------



## Arjai (Sep 8, 2014)

As I expected, now stellar recovery, on a Sunday. But, we are still doing enough to stay in the TOP 20, which is good!

Yea, TOP 20!!  

2,728,949

Not too shabby for a Sunday, neither!







19th Place!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 8, 2014)

Numbers fluctuate but all is well. I've been having to throttle my pcs and shut them down a little bit since the AC is still acting up and family is still here, but tomorrow should see relief to both scores. 

Great work team 

@Arjai you feeling better buddy?


----------



## xvi (Sep 8, 2014)

Sig rig is down, so the number might get worse. =/


----------



## Arjai (Sep 9, 2014)

Well, due to some problems, ...^...our number dropped, as did our position. So bad, in fact, that the Stinking French Team beat us!!!!

Damn it, I thought we were done with those goofy hat wearer's!!

Anyways, Yes, MOT, I am feeling a bit better, although not at the moment...13+ hours in the fire, overall, I'm OK.

2,616,192

22nd. 






I'm beat, sore and now disappointed.

I am gonna go to bed. Let's PLEASE, try and have a better day. Thanks.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 10, 2014)

We made a nice jump up in number's today!! 

2,847,921






We managed to slide up into the TOP 20, again, with a 19th spot!! 
My internet connection sucks, storms, and mu Hot Spot is not in the window, for best signal, because I forgot to turn it off last night and it is now plugged in, away from window, and has a lousy connection.

Also, something is up with my touch pad. The left and right buttons are not working right and feel wrong...something to investigate later, perhaps Friday, if it doesn't improve.

So, have a great night and Crunch ON!!


----------



## Bow (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Sep 11, 2014)

Alright!

Another nice improvement, _numbers-wise,_ and it is good! 

*2,929,542*

Knockin' on 'dat door, we are! 






As we can see, the French are where they belong, as are L'Alliance Francophone._ BEHIND us on this list!_ 

So, aside from actually hitting the 3 mil mark, all is good in the Land of TPU Cruncher's! 

http://www.babygaga.com/t-2115553/who-dat-knockin-on-ma-door.html










Have a Great Night!!

Let's keep Crunchin' on!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 12, 2014)

We made it over the fence!! 

*3,026,753*

_Nice!_






18th Tonight! I am so Proud of this Team's bounce back! _With only 68 Team members reporting!! _Imagine if all 400+ member's were crunching! Methinks we could be in the *TOP10*, if that were possible!!

No worries we are killing it with just the 68!

68 Impala's...

Fastback?






Formal?






Convertible?






Wagon?






Or, are you a Book Worm?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1490546294/?tag=tec06d-20

Nice Work Team TPU!! 

Keep Crunching!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2014)

OK, we are on the RIGHT track!! Climbing the ladder, of points.

3,239,940

We solidified our position...






...in 18th spot, and moved closer to 17th, BOINC Taiwan...You're next!!

http://free-dc.myminicity.com/env

71 Members returning work today!

HMMM...

1971 Muscle Cars? Anyone?


Spoiler: The '71's



Challenger




MACH1




Z28




'CUDA convertible 




AMC Javelin




SS Chevelle 396, Cowl-Induction!




351 Ford Falcon GT




Dodge Dart 318 Cubic Inches of Mopar in a tiny car...




The Judge




Pontiac LeMans, most had 400's in 'em. But there are a few 455's in the mix! 




'71 Vega? Yep, Yenco made a few HOT one's. I had a 420HP 355 small block in a '72...I could carry the front wheels for about 20 feet!! This one? 2.3 inline 4 w/Turbo for 155 HP. 




350 Nova SS




'Vette Stingray




Cutlass Supreme, Most had the 350 Rocket Small Block, Stock it approached 400HP!




442, the Oldsmobile to HAVE! They had a Big Block 455 Rocket...300HP but, 410 ft.lb's Torque! They were quite the stoplight to stoplight King!




The Maverick...A 302 engined Maverick was a handful!!




AMC Hornet SC w/ a 360 under the hood...




DeTomaso Pantera, Lovely styled low slung beast. 351 Cleveland powered. 




Last, but not Least, Firebird, 455 




I hope you enjoyed this showing of what was then...


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 13, 2014)

Damn, just damn!!!! Some awesome muscle cars there brother!


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 14, 2014)

<-----------You may have noticed my affinity for 71's @Arjai Me likie me some ponies. Thanks for that post kind Sir.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 14, 2014)

My favorite muscle car of all time is the Chevelle, but I want one with blue metal flake and white rally strips and white interior to match.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 14, 2014)

t_ski said:


> My favorite muscle car of all time is the Chevelle, but I want one with blue metal flake and white rally strips and white interior to match.


I had one like this, for a couple weeks. Insurance skyrocketed and I sold it to a car loving friend of a friend.
'70 396 SS





Here's one you described, also a '70 SS


----------



## t_ski (Sep 14, 2014)

Yep, that's the one.  You bringing it by later or do I need to come pick it up?


----------



## Arjai (Sep 14, 2014)

Whoa, Holy dropoff, Batman!!

Must have been 'Gaming Saturday' around here!

2,822,914

This caused a disaster!! 






22nd, AND, and France passed us!!

Merde sainte Batman!













Spoiler: Catwoman...NSFW



Hot, or not? 







OH, NO!! Not Sunday! Not again!?!?!

Let's make it a Super Sunday, Eh? 



P.S. 75 member's returned WU's today. 
'75 was a tough year for Muscle Cars. Styles and power were curbed by insurance and gas shortage....But one shone through it all....



Spoiler: Not unlike Batman...



Corvette
T-Top Stingray




or, Top less!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 15, 2014)

Well....

Not bad, for a Sunday! 

3,047,949






Good enough for 18th, on a Sunday! 

How about this. 67 member's reporting today. Another Muscle car review?

1967, was the year...



Spoiler: '67 muscle



Barracuda...
Fold Back,




Notch Back,




or, Fast Back!




'67 442




Camaro RS/SS. Had one for a couple of days, sold it after burning the rear tires down to slicks! 




In '67 you could get a Chevelle with a 427!! Most had the venerable 396 though. 
Chevelle SS 427, Behold!! 




I liked the early GTO's, like this one!




Shelby GT500, sweet ride.




Cannot leave out the Stingray!!
1967 Corvette...Mercy!




Probably, one of the more rare finds...
Plymouth Badged, Chrysler Belvedere, GTX.
One could get a "Super Commanando" Big Block 440, as an option. But the smart money was on the BB 426 HEMI, "Elephant."
The 426 put out 425 hp, and was faster to 60 and 2 seconds faster in the 1/4 mile. The next year, '68, the body changed and the Road Runner became a Belvedere option. From that point on, the GTX played second fiddle and sold much fewer numbers. By the 70's, it was gone. A very sought after car.




Beauty, Eh?


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2014)

Great job Team! 

My Uncle had a 67' Chevelle SS396 with a 427, 4 speed, and 4:88 gears in it. He eventually cracked the frame by pulling the front wheels off the ground too many times!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 16, 2014)

All right TPU Cruncher's!!

3,199,452

17th Tonight!!  






Great job!! 74 member's returning work today, hoping for more!!

I'm gonna let the numbers and the list do the talking tonight. 14 hours of work today make Arjai a little tired!

Have a good night, tomorrow I go to see about removing the stitches in my leg and see if I am cleared to ride my bicycle again!

I hope so! Not riding is making me a little nutty!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice Work Team TPU!!

*3,262,221*

I love being over 3 mil!! This is becoming quite consistent! 






Can you say, _16th!_ *AWESOME!! *

30,657, That is how many teams are out there Crunching. We are _16th!!_
With only 73 member's returning work!

_TPU is the Shizzle! _

I am beat, no nap after work due to a prolonged visit to the VA hospital. I got the stitches, or "Sutures", out and things are healing up nicely. It's gonna be a rather remarkable scar but, 'If it doesn't kill 'ya...'

Anyways, have a Great night TPU Cruncher's!!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hopefully my 3770K is helping to keep us above 3 mil.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 17, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Hopefully my 3770K is helping to keep us above 3 mil.


As well.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry I've been slightly absent in this thread.  Glad to see the team is holding above 3 Milllion over the last few days!!!   

Let's keep it up!!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 18, 2014)

Another great day!

*3,104,692*

Way to go Cruncher's!!

76 Team member's present!






18th Tonight! Still solidly in the TOP 20, as is expected of this Team of over achiever's!! 

_Great Job Team TPU!!  

_


----------



## Arjai (Sep 19, 2014)

OK, a little drop off, number's wise. However, it was WCG wide, also. 

2,903,086






But, being that we are so awesome, even an off day see's us climbing a spot!!

17th tonight, despite it all!! 

73 teammates reporting tonight.

Hmmm, I was searching for a suitable image for this post. There isn't anything as awesome as 17th place on a down day!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2014)

@Arjai well these may not be what you had in mind... But I searched 17 and 73 together (due to 17th place and 73 reporting), and these are what came up:



Out of respect for recent car activity









For our awesome universe, out of which TPU is the greatest team







For 2 dumb people


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2014)

OK, Friday night's number's to follow. I was a bit side tracked, gaming, surfing, etc. Then all of a sudden, the coffee shop guy said, "We're Closed." I packed up and hit the sack. 

I hope that is not too disappointing!

Anyways, another WCG down-ish day ( could it have anything to do with the new FA@H Vina 7.20...._x3... WU's, that take 2 + days for me to run?).

Fortunately for us, *the awesome-est team on the Planet,* everyone is a little down and we only dropped one place. So, _18th_ tonight!
*Still a solid TOP 20 spot!*






_Nice work Team TPU Cruncher's!!

_


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2014)

Yet another drop off. No worries, yet.
We held our spot, barely.

2,371,044






18th again. Nice spot. 

I am mentally preparing for the worst, tomorrow. Please, let's do better than the worst I am preparing for. 

Crunch on Team TPU!!!


p.s. I am sporting a full on headache, so this is gonna be it tonight.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 22, 2014)

Okey Dokey, Smokey! Not quite as bad as I expected, but not good. And Good, if one looks at it the right way. 

Tonight, we posted a rather low number. I know it is Sunday but, we haven't been this low in a long, ish, time. Perhaps we were saved by the loooong ass WU's from FA@H, lately. I'm pretty sure they have been plugging up a lot of computer's. So, nobody is really posting stellar number's, in comparison to before these pigs. So, in comparison, we had been doing really well, even hit 17th, a few days ago.

But, the combination of Sunday, Funday, and FA@H pig WU's, we dropped but not out of the TOP 20. 

So, that's the Good.

Now the Bad.

2,123,588

And the, could have been, Ugly.

















Edit. It appears there was also some valuable time lost to bogus Beta WU's...WCG is out to kill our Number's!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 23, 2014)

OK, so, a move in the right direction. Not enough to improve our place but, enough to secure it.

2,551,106

Fine Work. 






Sorry but, I am beat and sore. Somehow I tweaked my back, at work, and I am in pain after 13+ hours working over cars...I can almost see straight, at this point. 

Bed rest for me!! Until then...


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2014)

OK, another jump up in number's!! Almost, Almost moved up the rankings!

2,701,112

We're headed the right direction, Let's keep our foot in it!!






Nice work TEAM TPU!!

Gotta get up early, again... I will try and dazzle this Friday, if you all deserve it!!  

Take care and KEEP CRUNCHING!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 25, 2014)

OK, this is weird! Riddle me this, Batman!

What moves up while going down?



2,551,146, down.






 up.

Strange but true! We went down in number's but gained a spot in the standings!

18th tonight!

72 teammates reporting.

Nice work slick, not sure who's palms got greased for todays standings but, I had NOTHING to do with it!! 



P.S. I may have a good showing, tomorrow. Also, I might be going the YMCA, tomorrow.  I have already altered my diet, some.(My Doctor says I have a low T count, not sure what number he has, but, he's sending me some supplements. Then he wants to test me again in 3 months. I'm not gonna take them, I'm gonna boost my T naturally and bring him back the unused supplements, in 3 months.) Once you go on treatments, your body shuts down the factory, then you are stuck taking pills all the rest of your days! Eff, THAT!! Besides, if I am gonna turn into a raging maniac, I deserve to work for it!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 26, 2014)

Ok, I have news and an update. But First, last nights Number's!!

Nothing quizzical about last night. We produces a better number and we moves up in the standings!!

Simple, I like that. 

2,810,055






Ok, news or newsie, or info for better health, if you have a Primary Care Doctor, be sure you can understand him, or her.
My Doc, a very qualified Doctor, I am sure, is a Moung man with a strong accent. I often have to ask him what he just said.

He called me last Friday and left a message that lead me to believe I had a low Testosterone level and he was gonna send me some supplements. I recieved the package last night, after work. It is a Thyroid medicine to treat HypoThyroidism.

So, I spent the better part of last night and most of this morning researching it. My conclusion is that I am inadvertently, through research and diet changes for T levels, improving my Pituitary Gland. Which plays a role in almost everything in your body's hormonal system.

However, I came across some information particular to Thyroid conditions and the interaction of the Pituitary Gland.

Iodine. Apparently, Iodine is an essential part of Pituitary Glandular Health. The Great Lakes Area, of which I reside, was called the Goiter Belt, in the past because of low iodine levels in the ground around these parts.

So, I came across a few, 3, types of Iodine supplement. I chose the best based on a consensus of patients and doctors and wholistics.

Update-ish: I plan to not take the recommended three drops, it's a liquid, a day because it is a large dose. I don't want to play with the opposite side, HyperThyroidism, no!  That comes with a side of shit I don't want!

Anyways, in the vein of, 'I don't want to be medicated', I am going to do a drop a day.

Along with my new diet, more Peanuts, Broccoli, spinach and Omega 3,6,9, Plus a drop of Iodine supplement and my normal Vitamins (Oh, I forgot, Red Meat protein...well, any Animal protein over Soy Protein. Unless you are Lactose intolerant, Soy ain't so good for ya.).

Starting in the next few weeks, I am led to believe I will find a whole new source of energy and vitality, along with a better functioning brain! Look out World! I might just try to up my IQ testing scores!! With any luck, I might move into the top 10%!

Well, you heard it here first. My plan to take over the World has begun! I promise to be a gentle ruler with a big freaking stick.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 26, 2014)

There is something to be said about Hyper Thyroidism. My spouse spent the better part of 4 years feeling "just different" depressed, mood swings, tired and unbalanced as an individual. She has been taking medication( Iodine balancing med's) for the better part of, oh, 8 months I guess. Not only can she say she feels entirely better, I have noticed a dramatic change for the better in her personality and demeanor as well. She is back to loving life and wants nothing more than other people to be happy. There is a certain aura of glee about her almost every day.
Her Physician determined that with low doses of the med her body would regain control of proper iodine management and production. She has already dropped the dosage twice with success. ( blood work tells all )
By all accounts you should be feeling much better soon @Arjai
Just remember to be a humble ruler and steer clear of your TPU friends when wielding your all mighty "freaking stick". I have no real idea what that is tbh I just assume it turns people into freaks when you touch them with it. Lol. Cheers and good luck.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 26, 2014)

@Arjai , add this to your diet. (not cheap) http://www.realsalt.com/


----------



## Arjai (Sep 26, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @Arjai , add this to your diet. (not cheap) http://www.realsalt.com/


If I had anyplace to cook my own food, I would definitely give this a try. I am a fan of Sea Salt and have used it in the past, when I had my own place.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 26, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> There is something to be said about Hyper Thyroidism. My spouse spent the better part of 4 years feeling "just different" depressed, mood swings, tired and unbalanced as an individual. She has been taking medication( Iodine balancing med's) for the better part of, oh, 8 months I guess. Not only can she say she feels entirely better, I have noticed a dramatic change for the better in her personality and demeanor as well. She is back to loving life and wants nothing more than other people to be happy. There is a certain aura of glee about her almost every day.
> Her Physician determined that with low doses of the med her body would regain control of proper iodine management and production. She has already dropped the dosage twice with success. ( blood work tells all )
> By all accounts you should be feeling much better soon @Arjai
> Just remember to be a humble ruler and steer clear of your TPU friends when wielding your all mighty "freaking stick". I have no real idea what that is tbh I just assume it turns people into freaks when you touch them with it. Lol. Cheers and good luck.


Thanks.  

Hearing your wifes story backs up the majority of the research I have been doing. As much as I trust my Doctor and his training, I find, too often, mostly what they offer is that there is a pill for that. I don't like it. I am not a wholistic but, modern medicine has not become the cure all the laboratories want us all to believe.

If I can effectively, naturally, increase the health of my Pituitary Gland, the logic follows that my Thyroid will respond accordingly. If a drop of Iodine in the morning glass of water is all I need to help regulate the Hormonal functions of my Pituitary....What's the Catch?

This med my doc sent me? Three, 3!, pages of warnings and side effects. Not to mention a bunch of food warnings. No thanks, plus, I like all my hair, one of the "possible, short term," side effects is hair loss. 

From what I have read, the signs of an Iodine overdose, or 'over dosage', are easily seen and easily overcome, less intake. I plan on not going there, various bad things can happen with too much, and will just use the minimum. If there is a symptom that I do notice, it is the lack of energy. I also notice that I am not as happy go friendly as I normally am, little things can tick me off and I have to literally fight to not lose it sometimes, over nothing in particular! Also, I am hoping it will help me cope with the multi-tasking at work, I used to be so good at it!

We'll see!! Stuff should be here by next week end.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 26, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Hearing your wifes story backs up the majority of the research I have been doing. As much as I trust my Doctor and his training, I find, too often, mostly what they offer is that there is a pill for that. I don't like it. I am not a wholistic but, modern medicine has not become the cure all the laboratories want us all to believe.
> 
> ...


To be honest I don't recall the actual clinical name for the pill she takes. I will look into it later and list it to see if it is the same you were prescribed. Would be interesting to know. Don't remember it coming with 3 pages of side effects. Wow.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 26, 2014)

Arjai said:


> If I had anyplace to cook my own food, I would definitely give this a try. I am a fan of Sea Salt and have used it in the past, when I had my own place.


Most sea salt does not have Iodine.  Real Salt has naturally occurring Iodine.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 27, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Most sea salt does not have Iodine.  *Real Salt* has naturally occurring Iodine.



Bar none, the very best in the world!!! Some of the members here on TPU have known about my very very rare skin and internal disease commonly known as PRP. One of the really bad issues with this disease is it depletes the body of Iodine, Vitamin D, and K which causes terrible lack of energy. I have had the luxury of trying "Real Salt" along with other supplements and I have to say; it is the best out there!  
No taste that is better in the salt varieties. Crazy expensive though.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, a bit of a drop off landed us back in 19th. Also, a couple of teams that are usually below us jumped ahead. I don't understand it. @t_ski and @Vinska and @[Ion] have all been posting well, in addition to the usual suspects yet, we are having difficulty nailing down a 3 mil day!

What gives?

I just checked out Free-dc and it looks like the Team member's had a bit of a slow day. Also, only 69 teammates posted today.

Are we all having issues with any WU's? I seem to be running error free, I think. Now I have to go check! ...

Well, looks like the new x3 FAAH WU's have been crap!




Oh well, only had one last time. Now I have another one. Has anybody run these through all 140 tasks without error? I had a few go all the way through but, that was while it was running 24 hours a day, under the bed.

Anyways, our number and position....

2,503,143






Now for some 1919 cars!
Slaby Beringer Electric!




Chandler Touring Car





Buick Model h45 touring car





Cunningham V3 six passenger Touring Car...V3!!





Citroen Type A Torpedo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dodge Model 30 Touring





Overland Country Club Touring Car





Now, since this could go on for a while, I will end with the Ford Model T, and it's various 1919 forms.
The Coupe,





Touring,





The Runabout,





Center Door Sedan,





The Pickup,





And the TT, Work Truck!





Keep CRUNCHING!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Crazy expensive though.


I did fail to mention that, didn't I.  I only use it in a salt shaker.  Cooking with it is pointless.  I need to go cook some broccoli... 


Arjai said:


> Well, looks like the new x3 FAAH WU's have been crap!


Look at my recent posts over in the WCG team thread.  You will get credited for them and there is nothing wrong with your system.  This is an error on their part.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 28, 2014)

Well, yet another drop off but, we managed to save our 19th spot, BARELY!! Those pesky French are breathing down our, collective, necks!

2,414,447






I hope we can survive Sunday Funday by staying ahead of the French.

Some linkage pertaining to our number tonight....

Need a Stub Shaft Front Drive for your Kohler?
http://tewarehouse.com/2414447-S

Got some disposable income? Then this, a Silverton 453 Motor Yacht, might be right up your alley, or, er, slip. 




"The 453 silverton is a wide body. A three stateroom, large salon!"
$225,000, http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/2000/Silverton-453-Motor-Yacht-2414447/San-Diego/CA/United-States

Need something big shipped in and around Vancouver? Andrew Wills has you covered. As long as you don't need more than three truckloads! 
http://www.quicktransportsolutions.com/truckingcompany/washington/andrew-wills-usdot-2414447.php

Oh, and Happy Birthday Google!!





Need to unload some Oil Drums from the back of your truck?
Oil drum unloading device US 2414447 A




http://www.google.com/patents/US2414447

Need a Special Offer? Live near Lakeside,CA? Wanna clean some Jewelry or, a Watch?




http://www.lakesideclockandjewelers.com/coupons/

Don't know why or what about this image and our number but, Google figured some connection...




Turns out it is in the image name...http://www.ai99yx.com/uploads/allimg/131022/1A2414447-7.jpg

23hp Kohler Twin. 36ft/lbs Torque. $129...





This one make zero sense, in relation to our number!





I don't know what game this is from, but I figured I would include it.

That's all folks, Porky Pig, out!


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 28, 2014)

Bioshock is the game.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 29, 2014)

ok, so, here's the number.

2,729,372

19th again, and we managed to stave of the French. Nice work!






That be it.

Gotta get up EARLY, in the morn.

Keep Crunching! This TEAM is the best!! Let's show the rest of the World!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 30, 2014)

Well, we improved our number but, not the spot. Still in the _TOP 20 with a 19th place finish._


*3,006,257*






71 teammates reporting today. A few fewer than the other day, but a better result! _Efficient!_ 

Gotta go. Goodnight TPU!! _Crunch on Cruncher's!!
_


----------



## Arjai (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't know what is happening around here anymore! We break 3 million and can't budge, we drop off 200,00 points, and we move up!!

That's twice, within a week, we have drop off in points and improved our standings!!

2,822,840
I can't lie, here's the proof:






18th!! I can't explain it!

Oh well, I am happy about it, though.  Anyday higher on the list than yesterday is a good day!










Take care! Please, Let's Crunch on, but HARDER, FASTER...LOL!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 1, 2014)

It's probably the FAHVx3 Wu's


----------



## Arjai (Oct 1, 2014)

t_ski said:


> It's probably the FAHVx3 Wu's


I know, I just like writing with emotion, incredulation, if you will.


*EDIT* Does anybody else like this song? First time hearing it and I like it!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2014)

@Arjai I like the song, pretty chill and groovy. The little riff thing reminds me of another song, can't remember the name or artist though.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry about last night. Bar hopped across town, from my Chiropractor's in Mpls. to St/Paul. By the time I got back here, I was done! As in, I should not have had the Whisky. However, it was a good time, no regrets.
My back is still a little tender but, that is to be expected when one waits 13 days to get in for an adjustment!! It's all good. 

OK, enough about me. On to the Number's!

3,168,696

A very good number, tonight. Good enough for a 17th spot!  







Nice!

I am gonna go to sleep. It's been a long day and the Viking's are losing to Green Bay. I just wanna end this day so, good night Team!

Nice work!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 4, 2014)

Another nice number!!

3,193,032

Better than yesterday but, we lost a spot. Now we are 18th. I still find it weird when we do better and fall a spot and then do less and gain spots. Oh well, as long as we stay consistent, we will stay in the TOP 20, where we belong!!






Nice work Team TPU!!

Keep CRUNCHIN'!!

Cap'n Crunch says,




"Keep Crunchin' and move it up!!"


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2014)

You and the Cap'n Make it Happen!!!  







Keep up the fine work TPU!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 5, 2014)

OK, TPU Cruncher's!!

3rd day over 3 million!!!

3,080,478

We maintained 18th spot tonight, also. Nice Work!! 






*AUTOCAR TRUCK ROOF BOW*
PART NUMBER:
*3080478 by AUTOCAR TRUCK*

Don't know what that is, or what it looks like but, it does have a familiar part number. 





*ActiveDen The Scary Cave 3080478*



http://www.integernumber.com/3080478
Anything, and everything, to know about 3080478!! 

http://www.isprimenumber.com/prime/3080478
Learn about the Prime numbers surrounding our point score. 

Glowing Plants? Anybody? Here you, ahem..,Glow!

Good Night and Keep CRUNCHING!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok, a good number tonight! Considering two things, a very good result.
1. It is Sunday Funday and our number's seem to always drop in the toilet.
2. The whole of WCG world is down on number's and we did well enough to preserve our placement!

2,778,355






18th tonight!! Nice Work Team TPU!! 

http://www.crownvic.net/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2778355

Thread number matched on some Crown Vic enthusiast site. 

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/posts/2778355

Another thread post match. This one pertains to Honda valve adjustments. Loads of fun! 

Alright, gotta, get some sleep. 5AM rolls around early!

Keep them heater's turned up!! We need a 3 million Monday!!

TPU FTW!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 7, 2014)

Alright!!

3 MILLION MONDAY!!!

Lovin' it!!

3,287,900

Thank You TPU Cruncher's!! Once again, you all have taken a butt ugly day and made it worth surviving it!! 

We saved our 18th spot but those pesky Cruncher's on Team BOINC Taiwan are keeping our new spot warm for us. Let's give them our's and move up on Tuesday. Plan?







OK, 17th spot on Tuesday...




GOT IT?!?


----------



## Arjai (Oct 8, 2014)

Woot!!

Homer to the Rescue!! 

We'll, it looks like you all weren't willing to settle for BOINC Taiwan's spot. Nooooo...

Gotta get all Cocky and jump them and take SETI's spot, do 'ya?  

It's all good. 

*3,465,775*

16th tonight! 






Another Awesome day Crunching!! TEAM TPU amazes me again with it's stellar output!!

When I saw that 16th place...Well, it zoned me out in my color world...






These images can never match the intensity or, the emotion. But, occasionally I find one, like this, that closely resembles the Hues and intertwining colors.

BTW, this is Happy.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2014)

Ut Oh, You all are spoiling me!!  

*3,534,538*

Another day Above 3 Million!! _And better than yesterday!!_

However, BOINC Taiwan Responded!! 

_No worries! We's 'Da Bestest!!_






_17th Tonight!  Nice Work TEAM TPU!!!




gold

_


----------



## Arjai (Oct 10, 2014)

Another fine day for TPU Crunchers!!

*3,506,428*

A small drop off but very consistent! The others couldn't match it!!

_16th Tonight!!_





Awesome job Team!!

I have to work in the morning, just found out a little earlier. So, this one is gonna be short and sweet.

Goodnight TPU!!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 10, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Another fine day for TPU Crunchers!!
> 
> *3,506,428*
> 
> ...


You gotta stop bein' so hard on yourself @Arjai *were 15th man*.  we are above the highlight. Also told you I would find out the name of the meds my wife is taking for her thyroid its _levothyroxine sodium. 50 mcg tablets_. Sorry for the wait man my bad. Sound familiar or was it something else? p.s. How are ya feeling?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2014)

Arjai said:


> *3,506,428 3,507,576*


FTFY


----------



## Bow (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Oct 10, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> FTFY



Good catch there @Chevalr1c


----------



## Arjai (Oct 11, 2014)

_Well, it appears I made a booboo! _

In my defense I was a bit tired and rushed. I had just found out I was to have to work, while watching a very exciting Hockey game at the Local. I had only two Beers but, I also had worked 10 hours and had been up since 5 that morning. Yada, yada.

I also, in the midst of it all, forgot to charge up my hotspot, that I am using now. Therefore, hopefully mistake free, I will be typing this quickly, in the hopes of finishing before it sputters out!

OK, to the point!!

Number's tonight are swell. As is the case with our competitors, they have their ups and downs, don't we all. So, our placement moved a bit but our recent output has been relatively steady!

I _suspect _we will be back in the middle teens again, soon! 

*3,415,725*






*Awesome Job Team TPU!!
*
Also, Thank You to all the folks that corrected my mistake. It makes me feel worthy when so many have noticed. Thanks!

19th Tonight. Still playin' wit' the Big Boi's!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 11, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Good catch there @Chevalr1c



Tallencor was 1st.



Arjai said:


> _Well, it appears I made a booboo! _
> 
> In my defense I was a bit tired and rushed. I had just found out I was to have to work, while watching a very exciting Hockey game at the Local. I had only two Beers but, I also had worked 10 hours and had been up since 5 that morning. Yada, yada.



It's alright, I would have not been able to post anything in such circumstances TBH. You are doinh a terrific job especially with your situation in mind.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 13, 2014)

3,060,791

10/11/14's number... Nice work!!

19th, yesterday, and 19th, again, today.

 2,933,252

A bit of a Sunday Funday drop off, but, that is to be expected.

Still solid enough to hold our spot, in the Top 20!!

Nice!!






OK, bed time for Arjai. Let's turn it back up for a Stellar Monday, OK?

Have a good one TPU!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 14, 2014)

OK, MONDAY!!!! AHhhhhhhhhh!

Alright, was not THAT bad!! 

Number's wise a GOOD day!!

3,431,271






Made a move up!! 18th tonight!! Nice Work!!










well, that and TPU!! ( and Coffee and Coffey and Vitamins!)


----------



## Bow (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Oct 14, 2014)

~snip~



Great work team!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2014)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - Oct 13, 2014*_
> *
> 
> @adi-quesso passes 30,000
> ...


DOH! Wrong thread @manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Oct 14, 2014)

t_ski said:


> DOH! Wrong thread @manofthem








Thanks T!  Man it's been a long day, but I swear I've only had one drink


----------



## Arjai (Oct 15, 2014)

Holy Smokes!! errr, Yea Baby!! eerrrr, Wow!!



*3,758,776*

Awesome Number tonight!! 






Somebody Slap ME!! 16th?!?!?!!!

That's right! 16th tonight, completely unexpected! 

Gives me a warm fuzzy!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 15, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Somebody Slap ME!! 16th?!?!?!!!


Calm down nobody is slapping anyone. Lol.
This is getting Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 16, 2014)

OK, NUMBER TIME!!!!
And it's a good one!!

3,691,328

Nice!






I hate how BOINC@Taiwan seems to continually counter each of our moves! That's OK, because we are going to top them, Tomorrow. Right? Right!!

Crunch on Cruncher's!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Burn it up!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 17, 2014)

*Let the Quest Begin!!*

What's this? You may ask.

It is the Quest we all need to combine to achieve,

_4 Million BOINC points!!_

We are on our way there!! Let's DO THIS!!!!

*3,835,745*

Awesome number!!







Up to 14th TODAY!!!

Gold....



















Not sure why I included this last picture. Or, that video, for that matter!!

Crunch on TPU!! The Quest is a GO!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2014)

@Arjai What was that video?!  Oh man, I feel I lost a little of myself there  
jk bud, it's all good


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 17, 2014)

He ruined it... (last pic)


----------



## Arjai (Oct 18, 2014)

*Bada Bing!!*

*4,287,762*

That, my friends, is_ WHAT_ I am talking about!! 







Awesome!! We finished one better than 13th!! 

Here;s a nice picture, with our number searched, that showed up!





US Patent # 4,287,762





Need a, 
*Rugged Ridge® 13552.15 - Black Denim Windbreaker?*
*http://www.carid.com/1997-jeep-wran...ies/rugged-ridge-bed-accessories-4287762.html
*
Ever thought of moving to Calumet, IL? Here's a nice house for 'ya!
http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1564-Wentworth-Ave-Calumet-City-IL-60409/4287762_zpid/

OK, Nice work Team TPU!!!
Keep the Quest Alive!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 19, 2014)

OK, Team TPU putting down the good numbers, again!!

3,742,885

A little drop, Sunday Funday(oops, just remembered these numbers are Saturday's!!), no less, but still a great number!!

We dropped a bit in the standings but, still good...





16th tonight, not bad!! I don't remember the last time we scored so well on a Sunday! Because it's Saturday, duh?(although, I have a short memory of these things!) 

It's late and I have to work, this morning! I was up reading a book and lost track of the time!!

So, good night and let's make Monday Sunday a Stellar Crunching Day!!  ( we can do the same Monday, if it's not too much trouble!)

OH!! Welcome back to the Forums @[Ion] !! Good to see your post's! I hope you don't mind me taking over this Thread...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

Not a problem Arjai, I disappeared so I can hardly fault you for stepping up 
I'm happy to do it, I'm happy for you to do it, really as long as it's getting done


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 19, 2014)

We all help post things remember


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2014)

The Daily Numbers--get them while they're hot! 
*3,413,057*
*



*​Not our best, regrettably, but not too bad either     





Sor-Tverrfjord, Norway


----------



## Arjai (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice Work!!

4,023,467

Another 4 million day!! Awesome!!  






It's not often that 4 million, plus, points lands in 18th spot. Usually a bit higher on the list. However, it seems the 10th Anniversary has pumped some teams up! There are currently 474 Teams across 15, current, Challenges!!






That's a lot of concurrent Challenges!!
What does it mean? We gotta pump it up!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2014)

Well done guys, and thanks Arjiai


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2014)

Great numbers team 

And great video @Arjai


----------



## Arjai (Oct 22, 2014)

Ok!! The Number's!!

*4,188,635*

How's about THAT!!






Who's worried about the French now? A bunch of Cruncher's on the "Christians" team, that's who!! 

15th!! Awesome!!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow was that supposed to move


----------



## twilyth (Oct 22, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Wow was that supposed to move


Try staring past it.  It should stop moving.  Cool obstacle conclusion though.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2014)

4M lots of days in a row really is awesome


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2014)

Arjai seems to be running a bit late tonight, so here are the _*Daily Numbers!*_ 


* 3,891,834 *​Unfortunately not quite four million again tonight, but still an impressive result.  Keep those systems crunching!  It's cooling off and your house needs the heat!  






OMG ELEPHANTS!


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2014)

Great job Team! 

Please no debates on what kind of elephants these are.... still experiencing flashbacks from the deer/elk/etc. discussion


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great job Team!
> 
> *Please no debates on what kind of elephants these are....* still experiencing flasbacks from the deer/elk/etc. discussion



Okay, lets just all agree they are Big F'n Elephants.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great job Team!
> 
> Please no debates on what kind of elephants these are.... still experiencing flashbacks from the deer/elk/etc. discussion


You gotter Cap'n


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, lets just all agree they are Big F'n Elephants.


What about the little one?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2014)

t_ski said:


> What about the little one?


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2014)

I dare say its size is of substantial difference in comparison to the larger F'n elephants...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2014)

Those are definitely not elk.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 23, 2014)

elkephants


----------



## twilyth (Oct 23, 2014)

Elefly


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2014)

twilyth said:


> elkephants


I lol'ed


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2014)

Maybe those are deer.  Notice the tusks:





Really interesting antlers that they have though.  Even more spread out than the moose.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2014)

*3,969,541*​So, _so_, _so_ close to four million again today.  Seriously.  That's like a modern i5 or any sort of i7-quad standing between us and 4m.  And with an i7-920 sitting at home, I take full responsibility for our failure 
(just kidding, great job guys)            





Tragically, I'm afraid that SETI.Germany is simply out of our league come next challenge.  But we're beating the Chinese and giving the French a good run for their money 

An Arctic Fox:




(please, no debates about it )


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2014)

Emm, that face looks familiar.



Spoiler: WesBorland


----------



## twilyth (Oct 24, 2014)

Had to reverse image search that one - limp bizkit?  I would have guessed an X-man.  Isn't there one that's a mime? LOL.


----------



## xvi (Oct 24, 2014)

Their cousins are pretty graceful.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 24, 2014)

My numbers dropped by quite a bit as my work pc was in use for 10 hrs over the last 3 days. We still did awesome thou. Congrats yall.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> An Arctic Fox:


What did he say?


----------



## twilyth (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Oct 24, 2014)

twilyth said:


>


LOL!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 25, 2014)

twilyth said:


>


Ohhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2014)

twilyth said:


>



Oh man that was great! 

The funniest thing is that I've heard my wife and daughter sing that "what does the Fox say" all the time (I've even joined them in it), but I never heard it in context. Now the universe is making sense again


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2014)

* 3,860,014 *​
Regrettably we seem to be down once more today.  However, with the end of the challenge it's not unexpected.  The recently added/upgraded Minsk & Moscow should boost up my output nicely, and Norton has a rather amazing new system on the way too, so our Team has lots of potential           






I love this sort of perspective:


----------



## twilyth (Oct 25, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Oh man that was great!
> 
> The funniest thing is that I've heard my wife and daughter sing that "what does the Fox say" all the time (I've even joined them in it), but I never heard it in context. Now the universe is making sense again


I was actually looking for a fox joke and typed in what you posted, more or less.  All of the first hits were of that song so I had to check it out.  Once I did I figured that's what you must have meant.

It's sort of a nice song but I'm not sure I can imagine hearing it on a daily basis - especially if they do it with the sound effects.  I can see how it would be a great kids song though.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2014)

twilyth said:


>


Hey! Somebody got it


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2014)

The WCG site was behaving quite badly tonight, and everyone seems to be down a bit


*3,462,504*​
Still, a solid enough day for the Team 






Let's shoot our enemies out of the sky


----------



## Arjai (Oct 26, 2014)

I believe what is happening here involves *not getting shot out of the sky!

*


----------



## craigo (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2014)

* 3,366,092 *​






Good job once more Team!           

Some really cool leaves!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice work team! Nice to see up over 3M even after the challenge  

Hey Kai, would you mind a suggestion?  Could you post the whole shot of the numbers so we know how we place for the day, kind of like what @Arjai did?  You know, 16th or 19th place... something like that


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Nice work team! Nice to see up over 3M even after the challenge
> 
> Hey Kai, would you mind a suggestion?  Could you post the whole shot of the numbers so we know how we place for the day, kind of like what @Arjai did?  You know, 16th or 19th place... something like that


With pleasure 

I like to crop it so it's easier to see where we stand vs our closest neighbors, but I can easily post the table all the way from the top


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2014)

_* 3,751,808*_​
Very, very well done!  A quite healthy improvement over yesterday's stats, and once again we're within 10% of 4m a day!          

_*And the competition!*_
_*



*_

I love the reflections in the water here:


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2014)

Great numbers team! 

And thanks @[Ion]


----------



## Arjai (Oct 28, 2014)

great number's but....and there's always a but, We are close to dropping out of the Top 20!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2014)

Arjai said:


> great number's but....and there's always a but, We are close to dropping out of the Top 20!!


Indeed so, we need to up our game  maybe my one extra rig will help out


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Indeed so, we need to up our game  maybe my one extra rig will help out



My new Xeon should help! It looks like it going to put out some pretty good ppd. 

Runs great too with full load temps at 40C


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2014)

Arjai said:


> great number's but....and there's always a but, We are close to dropping out of the Top 20!!


Don't worry, Ion has plans 
May or may not include a few more i5s or a dual-Xeon Hex 


Norton said:


> My new Xeon should help! It looks like it going to put out some pretty good ppd.
> 
> Runs great too with full load temps at 40C


That's way cooler than my Xeon hex---mine's running in the low 60s C, which is still OK I suppose.
So you have it set up already?  And what about that AMD 4P?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> My new Xeon should help! It looks like it going to put out some pretty good ppd.
> 
> Runs great too with *full load temps at 40C*



That's epic!

Bill, you know this is how you feel...


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Don't worry, Ion has plans
> May or may not include a few more i5s or a dual-Xeon Hex
> 
> That's way cooler than my Xeon hex---mine's running in the low 60s C, which is still OK I suppose.
> So you have it set up already?  *And what about that AMD 4P*?



This Xeon runs at 2.13Ghz has a 240mm Silverstone TD02 aio on it  The other Xeon I have is clocked to 2.8Ghz (up from 2.13) and runs 60C with a Corsair H70 aio....

The 4P should be up over the weekend or early next week.... working on a plan to make a simple yet effective bench stand or case for it since I don't feel comfy just setting it up on a box


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> This Xeon runs at 2.13Ghz has a 240mm Silverstone TD02 aio on it  The other Xeon I have is clocked to 2.8Ghz (up from 2.13) and runs 60C with a Corsair H70 aio....
> 
> The 4P should be up over the weekend or early next week.... working on a plan to make a simple yet effective bench stand or case for it since I don't feel comfy just setting it up on a box


Fair, mine has a 80mm cooler on it.  I'm surprised that the second one is running so hot with an AIO on it.

Awesome, I'm looking forward to seeing the 4P in action


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah, I'm late, sorry! 

 3,851,467 ​

Well done guys, even closer to the 4m mark!             


Our competition!





The ISS!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2014)

Daily Numbers, mostly on time tonight 

*3,537,779 *​
Definitely good work tonight guys, but we're gonna have to step it up another notch and a half if we're going to win the upcoming challenge.  I have another i5 that will be ready by then, and I hope you guys have similar stuff on the way             






Somewhere in Paris!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 30, 2014)

Were doing great but we have our work cut out for us at challenge time for sure. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2014)

_*3,658,294 *_​
Good work tonight guys!                  

Our competition 






Emerald Bay:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2014)

_* 3,614,093 *_​

Once again, solid job guys!  Still within 10% of the 4M mark, so we should be able to hit that with ease when the challenge starts up (two weeks!)              

And our competition!






Space!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2014)

_* 3,421,488 *_​
Good job once more guys!  Not quite what we managed yesterday, but still an impressive result for the Team once more!       

The Competition!





It's cooling down--and you guys know what that means 




Time for more crunching!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2014)

_* 3,629,255 *_​

Good job guys--a very nice improvement from yesterday!           







We certainly have our work in the upcoming challenge cut out for us, however!

Aurora Borealis over Scandinavia


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2014)

_*3,939,431*_​
Very, very awesome job guys!  So close to another four million point day for the Team!          






Let's see if we can't hit 4M this week 

I don't know what this says, but it looks cool


----------



## Arjai (Nov 4, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> ​I don't know what this says, but it looks cool


Cool if you LIKE Radioactive sites left behind by Nuclear power plant meltdowns!!


It's Ukrainian for "Stay Out Prohibited Zone"


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2014)

Another great day for the Team!

_* 3,850,519 *_​Well done all!        






Somewhere on the New York City subway line:


----------



## Bow (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, it looks so clean for a New York city subway 

Great numbers team, very well done


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2014)

_*3,850,389 *_​I've never seen the PPD for two days quite so close together before!           
Even if it's not our best day, still pretty cool how close it is 

The Competition!






Who knew rice fields could look so cool?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow you're right, a cool few points off from yesterday!  I think TPU deserves a cookie











YES


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2014)

_* 3,682,958 *_​
Regrettably not our best day, but still not bad results for Team TPU!           


The competition!





The classic Windows XP wallpaper, done in LEGOs!


----------



## xvi (Nov 7, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Regrettably not our best day, but still not bad results for Team TPU!


Can't have ups without downs.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 7, 2014)

That LEGO stuff is a fake one.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2014)

_* 4,024,163 *_​FOUR MILLION POINTS FOR TEAM TPU!  Very, very well done guys!  Great to see what we can accomplish when we all pull together!           






Mountains are always cool!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2014)

4 million sure is sexy, and it's not even Challenge time yet!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2014)

_* 3,589,647 *_​Four million apparently isn't here to last--yet--but we had a very good run yesterday!  And today's results aren't half bad either!             


The competition!





Way cool time-lapse picture of the sky!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

_* 3,633,580 *_​
Once again not quite four million points for the Team, but a respectable number nonetheless, especially for a weekend day           





Linux: the OS of choice for Crunchers!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2014)

18th place, not bad team.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2014)

_*4,305,585*_​A very, very, very excellent day all around!  Awesome work guys!  It's a pleasure reaching this most impressive result alongside you guys!             


There seems to be a nice points boost around the board today! 






More cool space!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2014)

_*4,605,412*_​
And _*that*_ is what a race does for you!         

Seriously, great work! 






There's something really cool about a piece of ice!


----------



## xvi (Nov 12, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> There's something really cool about a piece of ice!


"I wonder if that water is pure enough to pump right in to my water loop."
Thanks, uncaffeinated brain.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

_* 4,420,592 *_​
Three days of four million in a row!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 13, 2014)

We just need another mill and Seti Germany is in trouble


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> We just need another mill and Seti Germany is in trouble


Hah.  Yeah, I'll just pull another million out of a hat 
100k is about all I think I can manage.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 13, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Hah.  Yeah, I'll just pull another million out of a hat
> 100k is about all I think I can manage.


Well I didn't say it would be easy I'm good for a few more grand once I leave the main rig alone for a few days.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Well I didn't say it would be easy I'm good for a few more grand once I leave the main rig alone for a few days.


Well, the dual-E5420 came online about 24 hours ago, and I walked my friend through setting up WCG on the 2700k I'm loaning her.  And I might be able to fetch something spare from home.  So we'll see.  But I wouldn't expect more than another 12k PPD up from where you've seen me over the past few days.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 13, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, the dual-E5420 came online about 24 hours ago, and I walked my friend through setting up WCG on the 2700k I'm loaning her.  And I might be able to fetch something spare from home.  So we'll see.  But I wouldn't expect more than another 12k PPD up from where you've seen me over the past few days.


Just this once I think we should pay people to recruit. Lol. Everyone is dialing in and spooling up now/soon I can feel some impressive numbers in the air.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

_*4,504,178*_​Wow!  You guys are amazing!  Very exciting to see this level out output from the Team as we approach challenge-time!          

The Competition!





And more nature! 





Less than two day to go until the challenge starts--so if you haven't started everything up, now's the time


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> _*4,504,178*_
> * Very exciting to see this level out output from the Team as we approach challenge-time!*


And to think I have another 4P server, i7, and Phenom II x4 to bring online...... This will be the best challenge ever!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> And to think I have another 4P server, i7, and Phenom II x4 to bring online...... This will be the best challenge ever!


Well, what are you waiting on 
And indeed, this is going to be GRAND!


May have another i7 coming Sunday late, but no guarantees.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 14, 2014)

Same here with the late entry but er lil bit counts.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2014)

Where are my daily numbers? 



Spoiler: I found them


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2014)

_* 4,722,051*_​
Not quite five million, but not too far off!  Incredibly good work guys!  Quite the pleasure to crunch alongside you for this marvelous achievement!         

Posting from the laptop tonight, so the list is a bit truncated 





I don't really know anything about cars, but I bet this one goes fast!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow, pushing upwards of 5 mill now!!!!!!!! Awesome job team!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

_* 4,684,416 *_​As we head into the 10th Birthday Challenge, our numbers remain strong once more!  Great work guys, and let's keep it up!            






Neuschwanstein Castle, Bavaria, Germany


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 16, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I don't really know anything about cars, but I bet this one goes fast!



Eleanor has become self aware!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Eleanor has become self aware!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 16, 2014)

[Ion] said:


>



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eleanor_(automobile)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2014)

[Ion] said:


>



Oh boy 

You haven't seen _Dumb and Dumber_ and now you haven't seen _Gone in 60 Seconds_?  Kai, I command you to watch more movies, starting with Dumb and Dumber, the original!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2014)

_* 5,786,124 *_​Oooooh boy, if you thought that last night's results were good, then prepare to be awed!  Solidly over five and a half million points for the Team today!         

A damn good job, and I am very impressed! 





Chilly weather--perfect time to fire up those computers!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 17, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> _* 5,786,124 *_​Oooooh boy, if you thought that last night's results were good, then prepare to be awed!  Solidly over five and a half million points for the Team today!
> 
> A damn good job, and I am very impressed!
> 
> ...



Awesome effort team!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2014)

*Great Work Team!!!*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow, those results are incredible! Great job!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

_*5,955,165 *_​Wow, super, super amazing results!  But can we hit six million as a Team tomorrow?  That would be truly incredible!           







Band-E Amir National Park, Afghanistan


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

Awesome, so close to the 6Mil!!!  

Let's see if tomorrow can bring us to that next huge step!  Great work Team!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Awesome, so close to the 6Mil!!!
> 
> Let's see if tomorrow can bring us to that next huge step!  Great work Team!!!


With the 3770k and 540M still coming up to speed, it might indeed be possible 

EDIT:  OMG, FIVE STARS IN THE WCG BADGE!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 18, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> EDIT: OMG, FIVE STARS IN THE WCG BADGE!


 Congrats man!!!!!!Does that update automatically?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Congrats man!!!!!!Does that update automatically?



Congrats indeed.  yes, the stars are automatic based on your averaged output, and [Ion] deserves those 5 stars!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Congrats man!!!!!!Does that update automatically?


Indeed it does--not sure how regularly.


manofthem said:


> Congrats indeed.  yes, the stars are automatic based on your averaged output, and [Ion] deserves those 5 stars!


Not sure what the requirements for it are actually--been sitting at four right now for quite a while.  I ought to ask W1zzard what values it's actually set at... (I know that I mentioned it in the Essentials thread, but that those values are incorrect)

And thanks guys!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed it does--not sure how regularly.
> 
> Not sure what the requirements for it are actually--been sitting at four right now for quite a while.  I ought to ask W1zzard what values it's actually set at... (I know that I mentioned it in the Essentials thread, but that those values are incorrect)
> 
> And thanks guys!



I thought perhaps the requirements changed a while back.  I remember back in the glory days of GPU WUs, I actually had 5 stars  but since then, I've shriveled up into one lonely star


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> [Ion] deserves those 5 stars!





[Ion] said:


> And thanks guys!


Yes, Yes he does.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I actually had 5 stars  but since then,* I've shriveled up*


LOL. It's the shrinkage factor from the Seinfeld episode. LOL


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Not sure what the requirements for it are actually--been sitting at four right now for quite a while.


I'd guess that it's 100K PPD.  You're over 100K today!?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'd guess that it's 100K PPD.  You're over 100K today!?


You and your logic, out 

But yeah, that would make sense.  Just barely break the 100K mark and then get the five stars...likely not a coincidence.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 18, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL. It's the shrinkage factor from the Seinfeld episode. LOL


I WAS IN THE POOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 18, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> _*5,955,165 *_​Wow, super, super amazing results!  But can we hit six million as a Team tomorrow?  That would be truly incredible!



I just dumped 2 days of WU's, Worth about 5 thousand points for us today...If all remains the same, 5,960.165....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I just dumped 2 days of WU's, Worth about 5 thousand points for us today...If all remains the same, 5,960.165....


Every bit helps!  I'm currently on track to be just a bit under yesterday's result, but not drastically


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 18, 2014)

After posting near 12,000 on Sun I come into work and use the I5 for an 8 hr shift and loose almost 3,000 ppd. Ugh. It is set to use 100% at all times but I guess it just goes to show what using a rig can do while crunching. I should have went on vacation this week.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> After posting near 12,000 on Sun I come into work and use the I5 for an 8 hr shift and loose almost 3,000 ppd. Ugh. It is set to use 100% at all times but I guess it just goes to show what using a rig can do while crunching. I should have went on vacation this week.


Work comes first--not an issue.
The 2720QM just uploaded 2.5 days of work right now--that'll smooth over it


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Work comes first--not an issue.
> The 2720QM just uploaded 2.5 days of work right now--that'll smooth over it



AND my 4P is still spooling up!


----------



## xvi (Nov 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> AND my 4P is still spooling up!


..AND MY AXE!

*cough* I mean, and my Xeon and C2D.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

_* 5,989,883 *_​So, so damn close to the six million mark.  Like quite literally a single i3 PhII X4 would have easily pushed us over the mark.  Ah well.  There are sitll many more days of the competition for us to spread our wings and soar!             






Preikestolen, Norway:


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2014)

13th place! 

Great job Team!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> 13th place!
> 
> Great job Team!!!


Yup, a very nice boost from the 18th place we were in not long ago.  This competitive mood is doing us all good


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2014)

I upgraded the 6180 server to 14.04 LTS and it seems much more consistent. That alone should be worth 10-15K.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I upgraded the 6180 server to 14.04 LTS and it seems much more consistent. That alone should be worth 10-15K.


Indeed!  And if the X5672 system hadn't turned itself off overnight that would have helped too.  But the rubber bands dryrotted, one broke, a fan fell off the CPU, and it overheated and auto-shutoff.  Rubber bands have been replaced with cable ties and it's back in operation, but still it didn't help :/


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed!  And if the X5672 system hadn't turned itself off overnight that would have helped too.  But the rubber bands dryrotted, one broke, a fan fell off the CPU, and it overheated and auto-shutoff.  Rubber bands have been replaced with cable ties and it's back in operation, but still it didn't help :/



You just can't depend on rubber bands like you used to


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You just can't depend on rubber bands like you used to


Well, I knew it wasn't a long-term solution, but it was all that i had at the time I set things up.  I should have taken it down to put on cable ties earlier, but then forgot 
I also put more cable ties on the PSU modifications as well...hopefully that'll keep it from coming apart and zapping anything


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes, zip ties > rubber bands; you should be good. In fact, the worst part of zip ties is that they hold all too well. They always give me trouble when I have to undo/remove them. I usually have to get my razer knife and I fear cutting into wires, as usually that's what they're holding together.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Nov 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yes, zip ties > rubber bands; you should be good. In fact, the worst part of zip ties is that they hold all too well. They always give me trouble when I have to undo/remove them. I usually have to get my razer knife and I fear cutting into wires, as usually that's what they're holding together.



Velcro "zip" ties are my favorite for this exact reason.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2014)

drum roll......


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> drum roll......


Is that a still from October Sky?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2014)

Yep.  In my top 5 movies.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2014)

_*6,031,374*_​Woah, another awesome day!  And we finally broke the six million point mark again!        




Seriously good work guys!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 20, 2014)

First time, in a while, I've been happy we are in 12th!!  

 Awesome work TPU Crunchers!!


----------



## xvi (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm hoping to fortify this number by another 84k as soon as these rigs spool. Tomorrow should be nice.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2014)

_* 6,017,876*_​
Another awesome six-million point day for the Team!          







Pretty flowers!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow, 12th place!


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2014)

6 Million like Steve Austin!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow, very awesome; two 6 million point days in a row!!!!!!! 

Amazing job team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 21, 2014)

Now that's what I'm talking a-boot! Frick'en wicked guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2014)

_*5,984,653*_​Regrettably not quite six million again today, but still pretty close.  Overall I'd say we're continuing to do an awesome job         






Holuhran Volcano, Iceland:


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2014)

I was looking forward to another 6 Mil but it's not to be seen. Thanks @BUCK NASTY for pulling points


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I was looking forward to another 6 Mil but it's not to be seen. Thanks @BUCK NASTY for pulling points


LET'S BAN HIM!  NO ROOM FOR TRAITORS HERE!

jk Buck, you're awesome 

And either way, Buck should be back soon enough with his super-powers!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> LET'S BAN HIM!  NO ROOM FOR TRAITORS HERE!
> 
> jk Buck, you're awesome
> 
> And either way, Buck should be back soon enough with his super-powers!


Haterz everywhere...LOL. I should be back tomorrow, as it looks like XtremeSystems is mounting a wave of productivity that cannot be attributed to me. They should pass SetiGermany in about 6 hrs.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

_*5,853,933*_​
Regrettably, another day under six million points.  Still, a very impressive result, but I can only speculate that it would be better still if we didn't have a traitor amongst us.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 23, 2014)

OUCH!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OUCH!


I feel as though you know what you've done wrong


----------



## t_ski (Nov 23, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I feel as though you know what you've done wrong


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 23, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I feel as though you know what you've done wrong


I figured you were referring to someone else and I really started to feel bad for them. Sometime later, I had an eerie feeling you might have been referring to me. Nah...couldn't be....

....on a unrelated topic, I'm back from XtremeSystems.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

Scrub that I am, I forgot to post the Daily Numbers last night 


_* 6,431,973 *_​And with a result like that, a damn shame!  6.4M points and purely on CPUs too!  You guys really are amazing!              






Lofoten, Norway:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2014)

_*7,146,403 *_
Seven million?  Seven freaking million?  Like is this for real?  This is incredible!  That's over a million BOINC points for the team for the day!  I'm floored.  Incredible job all around!                 





So much space!  Need to see it all!  SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE! (@manofthem , I hope you know what I'm talking about here )


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 25, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> _*7,146,403 *_
> Seven million?  Seven freaking million?  Like is this for real?  This is incredible!  That's over a million BOINC points for the team for the day!  I'm floored.  Incredible job all around!
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! That's awesome!!! 

Great team effort everyone!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2014)

* Great Scott!!!




That's like 1.21 Gigawatts!!! 

Awesome job Team! 


*


----------



## xvi (Nov 25, 2014)

(p.s. I love you guys.)


----------



## twilyth (Nov 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> * Great Scott!!!
> 
> That's like 1.21 Gigawatts!!!
> 
> ...


I think that technically after gigawatts you have jigglewatts - because they make you DANCE!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2014)

_* 7,019,170 *_​Another amazing seven million point day for Team TPU!  You guys are amazing teammates!         






Sutherland Falls, Canada:


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 26, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> _* 7,019,170 *_​Another amazing seven million point day for Team TPU!  You guys are amazing teammates!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A day of many achievements, TPU has the best crunching team of all, you guys are awesome!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 26, 2014)

Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 27, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> _*7,146,403 *_
> Seven million?  Seven freaking million?  Like is this for real?  This is incredible!  That's over a million BOINC points for the team for the day!  I'm floored.  Incredible job all around!



AWESOME!!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 27, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> _* 7,019,170 *_​Another amazing seven million point day for Team TPU!  You guys are amazing teammates!



Awesome!! ver 2.0!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2014)

_* 6,842,551 *_​
Not surprising--our numbers seem to be returning more to normal after the competition now.  Still, a very strong day to top off an incredible week and a half.  You guys, every single one of you, are all amazing.






Interlaken, Switzerland:






To each and every one of you--THANK YOU--for joining us and helping us win an amazing third place!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2014)

I seem to have missed *Thursday* night, and for that I am truly sorry.  My apologies to the team 


_* 6,450,527 *_​

Very nice to see that we're still maintaining very solid results, even several days after the competition!  Winter, after all, is the best time for crunching, so I expect nothing but the best from you guys!          

_*



*_


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2014)

tonight IS "Friday night" bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> tonight IS "Friday night" bro.


_Thursday_ night, it would seem.  I'm tired


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> _Thursday_ night, it would seem.  I'm tired


I'd blame the tryptophan!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 30, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'd blame the tryptophan!


Whoa.  Sounds gnarly.  Do you smoke that?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2014)

_* 5,954,505 *_​Regrettably we've fallen just short of the six million point mark, but it's still a very respectable number.  And particularly so for a weekend.  Great job all around!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2014)

_*5,937,133 *_​Hanging in there--another very good day for the Team!  Well done all!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 1, 2014)

Lucky 13!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 1, 2014)

13 is MY Lucky number!! (long story, but it's true!)


----------



## xvi (Dec 1, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Not surprising--our numbers seem to be returning more to normal after the competition now. Still, a very strong day to top off an incredible week and a half. *You guys, every single one of you, are all amazing.*








(Seriously though, I'm _really_ impressed with our numbers this challenge!)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2014)

Noob extraordinaire that I am, I forgot last night's numbers.  So, here, two updates in one 

First, last night:
_*6,450,848*_​A very impressive nearly six and a half million points for Team TPU--awesome work indeed!       

And today:
_*6,417,617*_​Not quite so good, but still entirely impressive.  Great job Teammates!        






Frozen waterfall in Argentina:





Yosemite National Park:


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2014)

*Top 10 Baby!* 

*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Top 10 Baby!*
> 
> *Great Job Team!!! *



Holy Poop, top 10 is amazing!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 3, 2014)

We beat RIT!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2014)

_* 5,963,508 *_​
More great results for Team TPU--not quite six million like yesterday cry--but still a nice win over Rochester.  Great work all!        





Science--in pursuit of the unknown:


----------



## twilyth (Dec 4, 2014)

That's a nice lead over RIT.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2014)

_*5,781,557*_​
Another pretty solid day for Team TPU!        







Mount Hood:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 5, 2014)

That's not the Mt. Hood that I know.  Where's that one at?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That's not the Mt. Hood that I know.  Where's that one at?


Haven't the slightest idea.  Not even sure that's what it actually is.....downloaded the picture a while ago and that's what I saved it as then.


----------



## AnnCore (Dec 5, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Haven't the slightest idea.  Not even sure that's what it actually is.....downloaded the picture a while ago and that's what I saved it as then.



Darn it! Now I need to  know!


----------



## m&m's (Dec 5, 2014)

Google says: Aoraki / Mount Cook - New Zealand


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

_3 days, count 'em!_ *3 days ahead of RIT!!!*

_Dreaded RIT,_ falling in the wake of the new *TPU Cruncher's PUSH up the charts!! *

If only Winter were longer!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2014)

_*5,572,556*_​Regrettably, our numbers seem to be trending down a bit...but at least not badly so.  Five and a half million is still awesome for the day.  Well done guys!        






Dolomites, Italy:
_*



*_


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2014)

Last night's numbers, delayed until today by this morning's exam:


_* 5,803,957 *_

Great job all around guys--certainly we've seen better but we've also certainly seem far worse.  A day to be proud of, for sure 





Mt Ranier:



​


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2014)

_*6,661,917 *_​Now that is an _awesome_ day for Team TPU!  Well done guys!  Certainly our best day in quite a while!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 9, 2014)

what's the deal with RIT.  They've added a butt load of new rigs since Dec 5th - check this out


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2014)

I know--and isn't it amazing!  An extra million PPD is a _*lot*_ of SCIENCE getting done!

Cave Johnson would be proud


----------



## xvi (Dec 9, 2014)

What's with the roller coaster ride on the points?
..and what IS up with RIT?
So many questions.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, I cut and pasted RIT's hosts into Excel and checked for all hosts that had a total output to date of more than 4k but less than 20k and there are almost 250 of them.  248 to be exact.

So then I took the total of today's output for each of the machines that met this criteria to see what the average is and it was a whopping 4172 points.     So not only does it seem that they got well over 200 new rigs, but these new rigs kick ass.


----------



## xvi (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks like they have one main user and it's #6 in top users.





Looks like that user was the cause of the jump.





Showing top 100 hosts, looks like there's a good few not-very-old Xeons. I guess they just fired up servers. Maybe the weather is cold enough that it's easier to cool them all. Or maybe everyone at RIT is on vacation and the servers are no longer loaded down, so WUs get more runtime. Edit: Nope, individual hosts (even Xeons) have consistent PPD. I guess they actually added hosts.


Edit edit: RIT's computing page boasts that they have access to several computing grids. They may have just switched one on.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah, I think so.  When I eyeballed the numbers I saw a lot that had totals in the low teens.  That's why I picked the selection criteria of >4k and <20k.  I figured that would narrow it down to machines that were only added in the past 3-4 days.

If you eliminate the >4k criterion you get about and extra 25 rigs.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, I think so.  When I eyeballed the numbers I saw a lot that had totals in the low teens.  That's why I picked the selection criteria of >4k and <20k.  I figured that would narrow it down to machines that were only added in the past 3-4 days.
> 
> If you eliminate the >4k criterion you get about and extra 25 rigs.


What with all the analysis and spreadsheet stuff you're doing, I'm convinced: you have far too much free time on your hands


----------



## twilyth (Dec 9, 2014)

That's definitely true, but I actually spent most of the time trying to figure out how to do multiple conditions in excel.  Nothing is easy with that software.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2014)

Daily Numbers to come in a bit-busy with homework ATM.  Sorry!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 10, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Daily Numbers to come in a bit-busy with homework ATM.  Sorry!



Homework is way more important bro.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Homework is way more important bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2014)

Fell asleep last night before I had a chance to post, but I return with awesome news!

_* 6,622,121*_​
A marvelous six and a half million points for Team TPU for the day, and, better yet, we beat out SETI.GERMANY!  Now, this is what success looks like!        






Vancouver Island, Canada:


----------



## twilyth (Dec 10, 2014)

That's pretty nice.  According the RACs on FreeDC, we would need about 200k per day to compete with RSC for the number 10 slot.  I don't think there's much doubt that we can eventually get there.  The amazing think is that we do that with only about a hundred active members.  We just need to bring more people into the fold.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2014)

So basically we just need to clone GoBuuku's equipment, or clone mine twice.  Solid strategy


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> So basically we just need to clone GoBuuku's equipment, or clone mine twice.  Solid strategy



Getting active membership up to 20-25% from existing Team members (currently around 15%) is the best approach imo...


----------



## twilyth (Dec 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> Getting active membership up to 20-25% from existing Team members (currently around 15%) is the best approach imo...


That also works.  I assume that a lot of people who are technically on the team are primarily folders who join in for the challenges.  But if we're losing people as well, it would certainly be nice to reverse that trend.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2014)

_* 6,083,044 *_

Great job once more guys!  A daily six million points really is quite a wonderful achievement, given how many active crunchers we have!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2014)

It's been a busy weekend--sorry about late updates:

_* 5,906,753 *_

Good job guys--not quite the six million we have been getting, but still very, very nice!  Well done and way to go all around!           ​





Some damn good work from Rochester recently! 

Jungfrau, Switzerland:


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2014)

[Ion] seems to be tied up this week with school... will update the Daily Numbers tomorrow if he doesn't have time.

In the meantime:

*December 17, 2014 - 5,649,829 (WCG 12th place)*

*Great Work Team!*


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2014)

A little pretty country for Ion,


Torres del Paine National Park, Patagonia, Chile (wife's home country )


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2014)

*December 18, 2014 - 5,676,764 (WCG 12th place)

Today's Results:





TPU this past week:




Great Work Team!*


----------



## Arjai (Dec 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> *December 18, 2014 - 5,676,764 (WCG 12th place)
> 
> Today's Results:
> 
> ...


WOW! Look at the 15th!!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 19, 2014)

It seems like Gobuuku has been moving machines to another id.  At least that's my best guess for what's happening.  Originally he had about 600 active hosts.  Now there's only about 40.  It's a very impressive 40 to be sure though.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 19, 2014)

twilyth said:


> It seems like Gobuuku has been moving machines to another id.  At least that's my best guess for what's happening.  Originally he had about 600 active hosts.  Now there's only about 40.  It's a very impressive 40 to be sure though.


Yeah that's what happens when NASA catches you.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 20, 2014)

twilyth said:


> It seems like Gobuuku has been moving machines to another id.  At least that's my best guess for what's happening.  Originally he had about 600 active hosts.  Now there's only about 40.  It's a very impressive 40 to be sure though.


What is Gobuuku's story? I have a faint memory of this guy but, for the life of me I can't remember anything about him?


----------



## Arjai (Dec 20, 2014)

*5,706,524*
*
AWESOME!!







*
*Gwendoline** Taylor likes our Number's!! *


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2014)

Arjai said:


> What is Gobuuku's story? I have a faint memory of this guy but, for the life of me I can't remember anything about him?


I don't think he's ever posted here unless like me, he's one of those people that got lost in the conversion.  My old posts are still here but they're no longer associated with my userid even though the names are identical.  So if you have even a vague recollection of him, you're probably doing a lot better than the rest of us.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks guys--busy week at school indeed.  I'm back until Monday, but then heading to my grandparents for Christmas and may not have internet access.  I'll try to catch the #s over the weekend though


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2014)

_* 5,674,570 *_​
Good job guys--just barely behind RSC and SETI.GERMANY!  Certainly both are very good company and formidable challengers!


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 21, 2014)

Arjai said:


> What is Gobuuku's story? I have a faint memory of this guy but, for the life of me I can't remember anything about him?





twilyth said:


> I don't think he's ever posted here unless like me, he's one of those people that got lost in the conversion.  My old posts are still here but they're no longer associated with my userid even though the names are identical.  So if you have even a vague recollection of him, you're probably doing a lot better than the rest of us.


So we have our very own super hero? Exciting!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2014)

I think I'm getting numbers-withdrawal and I'm not liking it!


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2014)

*December 23, 2014 - 6,042,654 (WCG 12th place)
Today's Results:




TPU this past week: 




Great Work Team!*


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2014)

Very good work team!   also, I like the chart you threw in @Norton, puts it nicely in perspective over the last few days including some that we missed.


----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I think I'm getting numbers-withdrawal and I'm not liking it!


Looking at that, I would love/hate to have synesthesia.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2014)

xvi said:


> Looking at that, I would love/hate to have synesthesia.



Great post, thanks.  Found it interesting snd wonder if many of us have this to a slight degree.


----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2014)

It can sometimes be temporarily induced by sleep deprivation. I had some weird thing that seemed similar one time. It felt like my words were a dirt cliff complete with grass on top. Every letter would extend the cliff further and further out. Specks of dirt would crumble off the bottom of the words as I typed. I'm not exactly sure that qualifies, but it was certainly was an unusual experience.
Synestesia always really interested me. I stumbled across someone online that had it and had the chance to talk to them. They said it didn't really interfere with everyday life.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 24, 2014)

For anyone who's really interested, you can, albeit with a great deal of effort, be taught to be a synesthete - http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26578-people-taught-synaesthesia-learn-to-read-in-colour.html


----------



## Arjai (Dec 25, 2014)

xvi said:


> Looking at that, I would love/hate to have synesthesia.


I have it.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2014)

*December 24, 2014 - 5,866,953 (WCG 11th place)
Today's Results:




Eleventh! Woot! 




Great Work Team!*


----------



## Arjai (Dec 25, 2014)

twilyth said:


> For anyone who's really interested, you can, albeit with a great deal of effort, be taught to be a synesthete - http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26578-people-taught-synaesthesia-learn-to-read-in-colour.html


I don't see letters as colors. I'm not sure learning a certain color for a letter of the alphabet encompasses synaesthesia. How would you teach someone to feel a color, or teach them to see music? Can I teach you to feel the warmth of the color Purple? When you get angry at something, can I teach you to color everything hues of red and green? 

I am also somewhat color blind. But, I see colors correctly but not with my eyes. 

BTW, @xvi , there is nothing to hate. I learned at an early age that other people did not know what I was talking about. So, I shut up. Then, sometime in 6th grade, I was introduced to an assistant principal, with the help of my Mom, because I found school work easy and boring. He gave me Logic problems to solve. Each week they got more difficult, until I was solving ones he could not. That was when he discovered my synaesthesia. He promised to keep my secret.

I generally don't talk about it. Aside from this Forum, I've not even told my Family, only a few people have this knowledge. It effects me, no reason to try and explain it to everyone. I told an old girlfriend, during a movie, how I felt. She did not understand, I left it at, "I see colors in things."

I don't feel special, just see things, colors, when other people don't. No big deal.


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2014)

*December 22, 2014 - 5,987,503 (WCG 12th place)
Today's Results:






Merry Christmas from Cheech & Chong 








Great Work Team!*


----------



## xvi (Dec 26, 2014)

Arjai said:


> BTW, @xvi , there is nothing to hate. I learned at an early age that other people did not know what I was talking about. So, I shut up. Then, sometime in 6th grade, I was introduced to an assistant principal, with the help of my Mom, because I found school work easy and boring. He gave me Logic problems to solve. Each week they got more difficult, until I was solving ones he could not. That was when he discovered my synaesthesia. He promised to keep my secret.
> 
> I generally don't talk about it. Aside from this Forum, I've not even told my Family, only a few people have this knowledge. It effects me, no reason to try and explain it to everyone. I told an old girlfriend, during a movie, how I felt. She did not understand, I left it at, "I see colors in things."
> 
> I don't feel special, just see things, colors, when other people don't. No big deal.


I'm regretting my choice of words there. It's just something that's interested me.


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2014)

*December 27, 2014 - 6,256,291 (WCG 13th place)
Today's Results:




TPU from the past few days: 




Great Work Team!*


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2014)

*December 28, 2014 - 6,182,795 (WCG 13th place)
Today's Results:




Long Holiday weekend.... haz a tired?!? 




Great Work Team!*


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2014)

Numbers are looking great team!


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2014)

*December 30, 2014 - 5,946,916 (WCG 13th place)

Yesterday (December 29, 2014)- 5,926,905

Today's Results:





Great view from Pandora 




Great Work Team!*


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2014)

Mmm, that's a gorgeous pic    And great work tongiht team!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Mmm, that's a gorgeous pic*   And great work tongiht team!



+1 on that bro! Saved for a desktop picture.


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2015)

*December 31, 2014 - 5,946,916 (WCG 14th place)

Today's Results:




Happy 2015 from all!!! 




Great Work Team!*


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2015)

*January 2, 2015- 5,992,956 (WCG 14th place)
Yesterday (January 1, 2015)- 5,882,516
Today's Results:




Nice job over the past month!!! 




Great Work Team!*


----------



## manofthem (Jan 3, 2015)

Seems that we like to hover at the 5.9 million mark  




Great work team!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ill keep on tryin


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2015)

*January 3, 2015- 6,378,266 (WCG 12th place)

Today's Results:




Sailing Away!!! 
Personal note- try it if you haven't... awesome experience!!!




Great Work Team!*


----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2015)

Sail like Bob


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Sail like Bob




What about Bob?????


----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> What about Bob?????



Indeed, such a great movie!


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2015)

*January 4, 2015- 6,147,052 (WCG 13th place)

Today's Results:





Have some Black Dog!!! 








Great Work Team!*


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2015)

Fantastic song, even the awkward off-harmony guitar Paige adds later in the end verse part. 

Great work team!


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2015)

*January 5, 2015- 5,961,289 (WCG 13th place)

Today's Results:





Ice cave at Mount Erebus, Antarctica! 
*actually formed by steam vents since it's an active volcano




Great Work Team!*


----------



## manofthem (Jan 6, 2015)

That's beautiful pic, yet again @Norton 

I guess Kai is on another hiatus...?


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2015)

*January 5, 2015- 6,104,505 (WCG 13th place)
Today's Results:




A view of the Highlands of Scotland! 




Great Work Team!*


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks Norton--and beautiful pictures, too!


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks Norton--and beautiful pictures, too!



Up for catching up with yesterday's post along with today's?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> Up for catching up with yesterday's post along with today's?


But of course


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> But of course


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Gonna hit it tonite.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2015)

Today's Numbers!


_* 6,126,952 *_​Great job all around guys--six million and change is a truly impressive result to hit!        












And basically identical to Wednesday's result of:
_*6,095,052*_​


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2015)

_* 6,061,759 *_
​Another comfortable six million point day for Team TPU!          






A cat to brighten up your morning


----------



## twilyth (Jan 10, 2015)

Awww, cute kitty.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry guys, busy last few days.  But, numbers! 


_* 6,310,823 *_​Great work all around--we're maintaining the six million and change mark without much difficulty!        






And last night, as well!
_*5,813,891*_​Not quite so good, but not half bad either, really!       

To start off your week, puppies!
_*



*_


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2015)

Last night's numbers!

_* 6,123,139*_​And we've managed to maintain six million points once more--great work everyone!  Basically the same result every day may not be very interesting, but consistency is impressive, and it's a consistent impressive number, too!          






Donau, Wien, Oesterreich:


----------



## Norton (Jan 17, 2015)

[Ion]'s seems to be tied up so let's get the Daily Numbers caught up....

*Today- January 16, 2015- 6,208,213 (WCG 12th place)

Yesterday (January 15, 2015)- 6,223,255

Two days ago (January 14, 2015)- 6,051,592

Today's Results:





The past 2 weeks.... 




Great Work Team!*


----------



## Arjai (Jan 18, 2015)

*5,459,216*






Nice work TPU Crunchers!!


----------



## xvi (Jan 21, 2015)

Alright, everyone. Going to try my hand at this, so go easy on me.

Edit: I'm not sure where you former wizards manage to pull accurate numbers for previous days. Free-DC's Stats seems to suggest we got 6,187,454 points yesterday, but I think that's a bit lower than the official reading.

_*12th*_
_* 6,222,517*_
​





I'll see about catching up the last few days here in a little bit.

Don't try this at home. Egyptian protesters aim lasers at army helicopters (view from the 'choppah).


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2015)

xvi said:


> Alright, everyone. Going to try my hand at this, so go easy on me.
> 
> _*12th*_
> _* 6,222,517*_
> ...



Damn that nuts!  If I was a chopper pilot there I would put mirrors underneath it and send the lasers back  

*Great job Team!!! 

Nice job with the post @xvi *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2015)

Great numbers team!  And nice posting @xvi


----------



## xvi (Jan 22, 2015)

_*12th*_
_* 6,224,012*_​
Another 6 million point day for TPU, as if it were any surprise. 






*Today in science:*
NASA released an insanely high resolution photo of the Andromeda galaxy today. "It's like photographing a beach and resolving individual grains of sand. And there are lots of stars in this sweeping view -- over 100 million, with some of them in thousands of star clusters seen embedded in the disk."

The full resolution image is approximately a 1,500 megapixel photo. For your convenience, the image below has been scaled by a factor of approximately 3,571 (down to 0.42 megapixel).






*WARNING*
The link in the spoiler below is an 11.5 megapixel version of the above photo, which is still scaled down about 130 times smaller than the original.


Spoiler: 56Kbps Warning!



Technically, this is the low resolution version seeing as how it's only 6,000px × 1,918px. That's barely a thumbnail compared to the original. This image is about ~4.5 MB, which isn't actually too bad. I'm a sucker for drama though. 


*WARNING*

It's a small world after all.


----------



## xvi (Jan 23, 2015)

_*11th*_
_* 6,215,783*_​
Looks like we managed to edge out ESU by a healthy margin today, enough to let us touch the fabled top 10. I, for one, think it's pretty nifty how high up we are.






*Science:* MinutePhysics, Reading without glasses (via pinholes)
I always thought my vision was pretty good, but things are annoyingly sharper through a pinhole.


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2015)

6.2 Million for 3 days in a row... Sweet!!! 

*Great Job Team!*


----------



## manofthem (Jan 23, 2015)

Great work team and placing tonight! 

And nice post again @xvi, terrific nifty video about the the and focusing


----------



## xvi (Jan 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


> And nice post again @xvi, terrific nifty video about the the and focusing


And here I was afraid everyone would hate it.  I was trying to think of what kind of flair to throw on the bottom. My first thoughts were gifs (too resource intensive) or sexy high resolution images (large download size, clutters up page), both of which I thought would make the page difficult to load once we got four or five posts in. I think I'll be perusing my more favored videos from some of my favorite sciencey channels if it keeps interest.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 23, 2015)

xvi said:


> And here I was afraid everyone would hate it.  I was trying to think of what kind of flair to throw on the bottom. My first thoughts were gifs (too resource intensive) or sexy high resolution images (large download size, clutters up page), both of which I thought would make the page difficult to load once we got four or five posts in. I think I'll be perusing my more favored videos from some of my favorite sciencey channels if it keeps interest.



That's some good thinking. After all, I already have the obnoxious gifs covered  

I like the informative videos though like you posted, as I'm too non-scientific/informed to post anything useful like that. Keep it up


----------



## xvi (Jan 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'm too non-scientific/informed to post anything useful like that.


Neither am I, but apparently I can fake it well enough.  All the stuff I plan on linking typically shouldn't require a Ph.D to understand. The most complicated stuff will probably be from a chemistry channel I like, but it's typically either dumbed down or explained simply. To quote Einstein, "If you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it well enough."
Next video is about cats.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2015)

xvi said:


> To quote Einstein, "If you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it well enough."


Awesome.  Or said from the other side of the coin:
"If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bull." W. C. Fields
I don't know where to find it, but there was a "peer reviewed" article was put out that was just a bunch of fancy words and phrases that took a long time for someone to finally figure out that it was totally (and intentionally) nonsensical.


----------



## xvi (Jan 24, 2015)

_*11th*_
_* 6,111,476*_​
I'd just like to take a moment to point out that there are 5,543 active teams.
11th place puts us in the top 0.19% percentile of all active teams.







*Science:* SmarterEveryDay, How cats can land on their feet without violating the conservation of angular momentum (tl;dr: Feline Acrobatic Sorcery)


----------



## Norton (Jan 24, 2015)

*Great Job Team!!! *

@xvi I see your cat flipping and raise you....

*Cat Juggling!*


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2015)

@xvi that cat is so baller!  In slow motion, his face is totally chill like nothing is even happening, like a pro.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2015)

xvi said:


> Next video is about cats.


Whew.  For a moment there, I was afraid that you were going "cat lady" on us.
Edit: http://www.kptv.com/story/27919573/portlands-first-cat-cafe-opens-this-weekend


----------



## xvi (Jan 25, 2015)

I was supposed to be thinking of a video for today, but I forgot to. Time to go hunting.


----------



## xvi (Jan 25, 2015)

_*11th*_
_* 5,782,004*_​
Looks like the end of our over-six-million streak, but it was a low day for everyone which means we held 11th.






*Science:* Vsauce. Continuing on the topic of angular momentum, Michael from Vsauce did a quick video about how things can affect Earth's rotation and position in space.


----------



## xvi (Jan 26, 2015)

_*13th*_
_* 5,667,474*_​
Looks like today was a low day for us. Can't have ups without downs.







*Science:* MinutePhysics, Why do planetary systems tend to be flat?


----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Close call with 12th place, ESU just snaked by us   tomorrow is another day though. Great work regardless!


----------



## xvi (Jan 27, 2015)

_*11th*_
_* 6,640,727*_​
And we're back above 6M and back to 11th! Everyone else is up too, so I think WCG just had a slow day.






*Science:* Sixty Symbols, Guinness Science
Our triumphant return to six million deserves some *BEER!* (..physics.)


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2015)

Damit just ever so slightly too slow 
Thanks xvi, and great job


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2015)

Another day where we easily clear 6 million and more, almost hitting the six and a half mark!         

_*6,443,245*_​





Waterfall in Montana!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 29, 2015)

Good job again guys--we unfortunately just barely held on the the six million, but we did, and even that's no bad          


_* 6,066,341*_​





Stoos, Switzerland:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2015)

_* 5,919,712 *_​
I take full responsibility for that we fell down below six million.  I'm sorry guys--I'll try not to disappoint you all tomorrow 
Anyways, great work all around! 






Fjord in Greenland, Denmark:


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't beat yourself up [Ion], we are a forgiving bunch 

Great work team!


----------



## xvi (Jan 30, 2015)

12th place is respectable, but that's a huge leap in points to get to 11th. o.0


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2015)

Unfortunately not such a great day for Team TPU, but some days are like that 

_* 5,447,082 *_

Tomorrow we shall triumph! 





St. Moritz, Switzerland:


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2015)

The post made me think of this song:











I still haven't gotten my i3 back up, and while it won't bring that much of a difference, it is something.  Either way, it's a day well crunched by our team!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2015)

_* 6,658,335 *_​
Good job guys--solidly over the six and a half million point mark, and we're just behind XtremeSystems!  Awesome indeed!           






New South Wales, Australia:


----------



## Arjai (Feb 3, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> _* 6,658,335 *_​
> Good job guys--solidly over the six and a half million point mark, and we're* just behind XtremeSystems! * Awesome indeed!
> 
> 
> ...


3 Million points is a little more than "just behind," we may have caught up to them on the list but, it is a ways to go before we are gonna be, "just behind!"


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2015)

Arjai said:


> 3 Million points is a little more than "just behind," we may have caught up to them on the list but, it is a ways to go before we are gonna be, "just behind!"


Well, it's not 3M points, and, anyways, in the rankings, we do stand just behind XS.  I never said it was close behind....but we are right behind


----------



## twilyth (Feb 3, 2015)

According to RAC scores, it's a 370k difference unless you're talking about WCG points in which case it's around 2.6M.  370k is doable but we'd need to add at least 20-30 new members to see that kind of a bump.


----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2015)

twilyth said:


> According to RAC scores, it's a 370k difference unless you're talking about WCG points in which case it's around 2.6M.  370k is doable but we'd need to add at least 20-30 new members to see that kind of a bump.



Sounds like Challenge time again! 

Will have the planning thread launched by this weekend- thinking we go for the last week of February or close to it....


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> Sounds like Challenge time again!
> 
> Will have the planning thread launched by this weekend- thinking we go for the last week of February or close to it....


Sounds good, count me in for 100% as always


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> Sounds like Challenge time again!
> 
> Will have the planning thread launched by this weekend- thinking we go for the last week of February or close to it....



Challenge time is good to hear. I was thinking the other that we could use a challenge.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2015)

Norton said:


> Sounds like Challenge time again!
> 
> Will have the planning thread launched by this weekend- thinking we go for the last week of February or close to it....


Incentive!! I will need to get my Farm up and running, as I want to but, now I have a deadline! I like deadlines, sometimes.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a Crosshair Formula V and FX8350 that are both NIB, unopened.  I'm willing to donate both as prizes for the challenge.  However I'd like to see a points cut off for eligibility.  IOW, I'd like to see them go people on the team who are trying to come up through the ranks rather than those of us who already have nice RACs  (hehehe).


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 5, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I have a Crosshair Formula V and FX8350 that are both NIB, unopened.  I'm willing to donate both as prizes for the challenge.  However I'd like to see a points cut off for eligibility.  IOW, I'd like to see them go people on the team who are trying to come up through the ranks rather than those of us who already have nice RACs  (hehehe).


Now i'm tempted to join the team, pity my existing points wont carry over (and I have no idea how to anyway)


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Now i'm tempted to join the team, pity my existing points wont carry over (and I have no idea how to anyway)


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-getting-boinc-setup-for-wcg.93395/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 5, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Now i'm tempted to join the team, pity my existing points wont carry over (and I have no idea how to anyway)


Actually, your points follow you when you switch teams.
You can use this link: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 5, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Actually, your points follow you when you switch teams.
> You can use this link: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1


Thanks, just downloaded the WCG software and joined the team. 
A note on there says all points stay with the team if you leave, not that I'm collecting them or anything ...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Thanks, just downloaded the WCG software and joined the team.
> A note on there says all points stay with the team if you leave, not that I'm collecting them or anything ...


Welcome aboard!  Let us know if you have question or need anything


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2015)

Where are the Number's?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2015)

*6,576,916 *​
Good work guys--solid work once more and from the best team ever!         







Ladakh, India:
*



*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Still just outside the top ten, what will it take to get in there?
I doubt it's as simple as adding one or two more crunchers...


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Still just outside the top ten, what will it take to get in there?
> I doubt it's as simple as adding one or two more crunchers...


Yesterday we were 10th. 

But, getting 9th will be an uphill battle. With a Challenge coming up, end of this Month, we may succeed in getting 9th, temporarily at least!!


----------



## xvi (Feb 5, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Still just outside the top ten, what will it take to get in there?
> I doubt it's as simple as adding one or two more crunchers...


The points difference today between us and 10th place was 5,523. Divide by 7, and that's 789 WCG (or is it BOINC?) points, which is about what my 1.8GHz Core 2 Duo laptop does. The jump to 9th would take about 50% more compute horsepower, 349,046 points. That's about 70 more higher end Intel PCs or about 100 AMD FX 8-core machines.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2015)

Daily Numbers to come when the WCG site comes back


----------



## Norton (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorry Team... didn't catch that this was missed for awhile. Here are today's numbers...

*Today- February 15, 2015- 6,646,862(WCG 11th place)






Will try to make sure this thread gets updated more regularly 

Today's Pic- Manbearpig, he must be found! 




*


----------



## twilyth (Feb 16, 2015)

Doesn't getting over 6M normal get us 9th or 10th place? Reminds me of poor Alice


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry Team... didn't catch that this was missed for awhile. Here are today's numbers...
*Today- February 16, 2015- 7,760,380(WCG 10th place)





Wow!  .... Great Job Team!!!! 



*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2015)

Very amazing work team, 7.7M is crazy high!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Very amazing work team, 7.7M is crazy high!



That is an amazing score!!! Wow, we are a killer team.


----------



## xvi (Feb 17, 2015)

I brought something online a few days ago. It may have helped.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> That is an amazing score!!! Wow, we are a killer team.


I love this Team and we will get Higher Score 

Keep Crunching Team.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 17, 2015)

wooop!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2015)

xvi said:


> I brought something online a few days ago. It may have helped.


Duron?


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Duron?


I wish! I'm just small time.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2015)

xvi said:


> I brought something online a few days ago. It may have helped.


G3258?


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2015)

*Today- February 17, 2015- 7,295,030(WCG 10th place)





10th Place again!!!.... Great Job Team!!!! 

Dancing time! 




*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for posting our numbers @Norton, and that dancing gif really sums it all up!


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Thanks for posting our numbers @Norton, and that dancing gif really sums it all up!



This was my 2nd choice


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> This was my 2nd choice



Oh gotta love that one too. Close call, both are golden and represent our feeling perfectly


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2015)

twilyth said:


> G3258?


Older generation than that, but it has significantly more cores. It's very, very temporary, but I'll see if I can keep it for the challenge.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2015)

very nice.  I was looking for rigs in your stats that looked like they'd come online in the past couple of days.  I probably should have checked boincstats but free-dc has the advantage of displaying all rigs at once.  I wish that they would allow sorting on some of the columns.


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2015)

twilyth said:


> very nice.  I was looking for rigs in your stats that looked like they'd come online in the past couple of days.  I probably should have checked boincstats but free-dc has the advantage of displaying all rigs at once.  I wish that they would allow sorting on some of the columns.


Heh. The G3258 was down due to some cooler maintenance. I was cleaning off the terrible factory TIM on the heatsink and investigating the possibility of lapping the block. The CoolIt Evo cooler I have (same as most Corsair water AIOs) has a pretty bad finish on the bottom. Similar to this photo of a H100 below.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 19, 2015)

xvi said:


> Heh. The G3258 was down due to some cooler maintenance. I was cleaning off the terrible factory TIM on the heatsink and investigating the possibility of lapping the block. The CoolIt Evo cooler I have (same as most Corsair water AIOs) has a pretty bad finish on the bottom.


I stripped my system down yesterday and polished the base of my AIO using a sanding block, it looked similar to that picture before I started. It also gave me a chance to clean all the dust out of all the fans and radiator which had built up quite a bit.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2015)

*Today- February 18, 2015- 7,364,279(WCG 10th place)





10th Place yet again!!!.... Great Job Team!!!! 
Awesome...! 



*


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2015)

*Today- February 19, 2015- 7,027,542(WCG 10th place)




10th Place train still rolling!!!.... Great Job Team!!!! 



*


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2015)

*Today- February 20, 2015- 7,138,999(WCG 10th place)




Still 10th Place!!!.... Great Job Team!!!! 
and look at all those 7 Million days! 



*


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2015)

*Today- February 21, 2015- 6,813,210(WCG 10th place)




Holding onto 10th Place is... 



Great Job Team!!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2015)

*Yesterday- February 22, 2015- 7,010,511(WCG 10th place)


Spoiler:  Yesterday










Today- February 23, 2015- 7,403,166(WCG 10th place)





Great Job Team!!!! 
We're Really Moving Out!!!



*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2015)

Great work teammates! 


Hmm, I wonder if tomorrow will be slightly less...


----------



## xvi (Feb 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Hmm, I wonder if tomorrow will be slightly less...


Let me get this straight.
1. Everyone's internet is "breaking". Therefore..
2. PPD for those people will drop significantly, including those with firm holds on pie slots. Therefore..
3. It will be easier to get pie for the next little bit?


----------



## xvi (Feb 25, 2015)

_*10th*_
_*7,596,693*_​
Holding on to 10th place. I love it!






*Science:* Computerphile, Floating Point Rounding Errors
Explaining why, on a computer, 0.1 + 0.2 sometimes equals 0.3000000000001


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2015)

Well Kiddos, Uncle Arjai is doing the Daily's tonight.

Come on over and sit on your Uncle's knee and let me tell you a story.

There once was a great man that ruled this Forum with good humor and a certain panache. They called him, Chicken Patty.

But, as it goes with everything, our fearless leader stepped aside. In his place arose a new leader of the Team. One we had all grown to love as commoner who worked hard in the back offices and was rewarded with Team Captain. No one deserved it more, or could have seamlessly brought us to this point. They call him Norton.

This point, what is this point?

It is now. It is amazingly awesome, now. 

Just a few months ago, Uncle Arjai was helping out the team turning out these daily number's. It was a light in your Uncle's life, to be needed this way. Even though he was constantly pleading for more output from the Team. Inside he always knew this was the Best Team in the known Universe. 

Things changed, now your Uncle was tasked with a new challenge, WCG News and Talking Points. Uncle Arjai is proud of this and all of his work helping out the Team. He also knows he will only serve when The Captain wants.

OK, back to this point thing. Right now, and for a little while now, this TEAM has done exactly what I knew it was capable of. It's done it with the help of some new Crunchers and some regulars around here. Big shout out to all the Server Boards this Team has acquired and to all those running them in our Team's Name!

10th Place in the WORLD Standings. It almost brings a tear to your Uncle's eyes.





Thank You Team TPU!!


Each of you deserves a couple of Cookies!


















I don't recommend these but, it is fun to watch, no?
"one inch BALLS"


----------



## xvi (Feb 26, 2015)

I think all these broken internets right before the challenge had something to do with our results today. 10th is still a nice place to be though!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, Challenge day one, in the books. I know I have one Dual Core Spooling up, and we have a few New Members that are probably still spooling up so...

*8,453,939*
...probably isn't the peak we are gonna see.

But it is *Damn Good!!  





*
Somehow, despite this _stellar_ number today, we fell a spot in the Standings. Eleventh tonight, and I could barely care less! 

_Eight Million+?_ _That's what I'm *Talkin' About!!
*_
links...

*Smart card supporting a plurality of interfaces and interface method thereof 
US 8453939 B2*

*Sugared almonds*
by Sil63




Apparently our number is from Poughkeepsie!
http://www.usphoneowner.com/Poughkeepsie/1-8453939

Great job Team TPU!! Let's keep it Goin'!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2015)

I am SO curious to see what our number will be with this Blackout. I am also curious to see if this truncated number will be enough to crush Snurk and Friends. I don't doubt it.

I thought we were kinda pushing the Sandbag...Nothing like Snurk and Friends!! Wow! They dumped 12 million! That had to be about a week each, for all 28 of them!

Anyways, Nice on them to sneak, or snurk, a quick lead. It won't last.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2015)

Edit...Well, the numbers tonight are being highjacked by the gremlins in the WCG.org servers. So, if you were crunching at all today, and sent any WU in, they don't count.

No, really, they won't count. At least not today.

What I am trying to say, or not say, is that your numbers don't count today. Or, WCG is not counting today.

Should you try to find anything on WCG, as of right now. You will find nothing, as if there was nothing. Kinda like we all have been having this collective dream about it. Or, maybe it's just me. Imagining all of you?

Regardless, it's been a good dream!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2015)

Site's back up again


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2015)

OK, I've got 'em!

*Daily Numbers, 2/27/15 Day 2 of the Challenge!





*
OK, little drop off, OK, site was down and maybe some stuff is yet to validate. That's OK. 7.7 Million points is adequate.

Considering the massive core count this team is currently sporting, for this Challenge, I imagine this to be as low as we will get and it is still an _AWESOME_ number!!

OK, so. I did a search, with our number tonight. apparently there is a whole lot of nothing interesting, about 7,768,944.
Except that that is what we scored today!!(I was able to use "that that" in a sentence!)


 I can't wait to see the Number tomorrow night!!

Nice Work Team TPU and, Take that Snurk and Friends!!Oops, just noticed, Snurk Co. pointed 13 mil!! What is up with that?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK, I've got 'em!
> 
> *Daily Numbers, 2/27/15 Day 2 of the Challenge!
> 
> ...



Great work team! 

However, I think yesterday's numbers were high due to the large dump of everyone's internet having kicked back in.  SNURK looks too far to catch if things continue, but it's all good regardless.

Let's see how tomorrow does and then we'll have a better idea.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 1, 2015)

OK!
We are back in 10th spot due to our consistency. However, still a 7 Mil score. I thought we would be climbing a bit more.

Anyway, Snurk, and Snurker's, have finally dropped off today. _But still 2 million better than us!_

*That means we have some work to do! In the next 6 days, we have to make up 10 million points!!*






_So, from today on,_ NO MORE GAMING!!

We are in this to win it! We cannot let 28 people, Snurkers, take out the *MIGHTY TEAM TPU!!!*

We are almost 25% larger in member count. 
We are a Computer Tech site. 
_What is a Snurk?_
Let's not lose to a Snurk, OK?

Too bad, but there is still a, ahem, Chance to adopt! 




This^ is Chance. He has been adopted, already. But there are more to have. http://www.animalhumanesociety.org/adoption?species=All

Apparently, no more jobs available on the *Thuleland.





*
OK, well, it does have our number..

*OK, Team TPU, let's collectively turn it up to 100%!! Burn up those boxes!!*

**


----------



## Arjai (Mar 2, 2015)

Alright! Looks like we may be getting some better results!

*8,559,250 !!*






Snurk and Snurkers look to have used up the _Sandbag they amassed_ and are back to the regular output. So, today we made up *2 *of the *10 million* we needed. 

Still no time to relax, there's *8 million to go* and less than 5 days to get it!! 

*We need to go full throttle until the end to make up the difference. Let's do this right!

TEAM TPU FOR THE WIN!! Go TEAM!!
*


----------



## Arjai (Mar 3, 2015)

Alright!


*9,132,172!!*

_Nice Score Team TPU!!_






Unfortunately, as can be seen above, Snurk has some friends with a few cores. At this rate, we may be toast. But, *I am still proud of this number!! I can only hope it will continue to climb through the end of the Challenge!!*






Or, as it seems, _One friend_ with a _*LOT OF CORES!*_  You may notice that Mr. Kermit's recent output has all been in the_ last 7 days._ So, in reality, We are Beating Snurk and Friends and _Losing to MrKermit._

At least we know these people are inadvertently helping Science, in the Guise of a prize.

A Million points leads me to believe somebodies workplace is behind these results. I personally do not know anyone with a couple of Server racks in the basement, probably more than a couple at work here.

Anyways, *I am proud of our output!* _We have managed to collect a 100, or more (101 today), TPU-ers to the cause of this Challenge!!_

I cannot remember the last time, or if ever, I saw that many TPU-ers returning results!

_So, despite MrKermit, _*This Challenge is already a great success!!
*
You are all...




...in my book!

 Crunch on Team TPU!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 3, 2015)

OK Folks, I am going to a Wild game tonight. What does that mean?

It means the Daily number's will be delayed a couple hours. No sooner than 11PM Central/US. OK? OK.

See you all then!
 Go TPU!!!

The Wild won!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK Folks, I am going to a Wild game tonight. What does that mean?
> 
> It means the Daily number's will be delayed a couple hours. No sooner than 11PM Central/US. OK? OK.
> 
> ...



Sounds the numbers post tonight is going to be all silliness if @Arjai is going to be at a wild party.  I bet it'll look like this...


----------



## Deelron (Mar 4, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK Folks, I am going to a Wild game tonight. What does that mean?








I mean, yay late night numbers! Yay!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 4, 2015)

Awesome!! We climbed up again!!

Although we came in 11th, which is still _AWESOME_, tonight, it is still a nice place to be!

The number? (drum roll)....




*9,548,779*

_BAM!!_

Nice work Team TPU!!






Looks like MrKermit had another good night...
Can't show his output because Bok is having some issues. Help him out!!
https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...737ba21b081984ae437d023107361d4fe9244fda54de7

Anyway, I can hardly believe we used to be having trouble _holding off the French!! _

With this type of output, they are out of the picture!! _(literally out of the above shot!)_

So, we are slowly climbing towards *10 mil...Let's DO THIS!!*

* Crunch ON TEAM TPU!! 



*
*No worries, We are doing incredibly good!! *Besides, Snurk is cheating!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 5, 2015)

And the wave cometh, then ebbs ever so slightly...

_Tonight, an Ebb._

*8,698,499*

This Ebb, is twice as big as an awesome day just a few months ago.

It is also over 2 million points more than our main competitors daily average. Well, as far as I can discern, it is actually way more than 2 Million more than his average... Anyway, I am trying to say, THIS IS AN AWESOME OUTPUT!

OK, this Ebb means next will be a wave, right?
*Let's all go to 100% tonight and push that wave!!*






_To Infinity, and BEYOND!!_















 Crunch on TPU!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 6, 2015)

OK! Here it is. The penultimate number of the Challenge!

*8,417,371*

A big number, _'Fo Shizzle!_ However, it kinda makes me sad. I thought we were gonna beat yesterday's number. (?) 

I was also hoping for a 10-er this Challenge. 

No worries, I am an eternally hopeful fool. 

I love this team and those that contribute their CPU time to us and the WCG. 

But having done these numbers, for a while, I can get _a little emotional _about the results. I apologize for that.

Here's the rundown, 11th tonight. Second best result in the standings since the GPU WU's, if I remember. We hit _10th _this Challenge and I think that matches the best we've ever done!!

Which makes this Challenge completely Awesome!!







One more Challenge day. _Let's BURN THEM UP!!!_




















P.S. No, I'm not a Pyromaniac. However, Fire has always been hypnotic to me. I see the colors of fire, feel them, when I am emotional about something. My Hockey coach, Basketball Coach and My Football coach all said the same thing about my playing. "Fire in the Belly" That was some time ago. But I still think I have it, but for other things, now. 

Anyway, *Let's have a Fantastical Crazy Last Crunching Challenge Day!! *


----------



## twilyth (Mar 6, 2015)

One way or another, we will eventually get the girl - by which I mean 10th place.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 7, 2015)

can somebody please do the numbers tonight? I can barely see straight< migraine city. b back tomorrow


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2015)

Let's see if @xvi will do them- otherwise I'll take care of it.

Feel better soon


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2015)

Feel better @Arjai, migraines are absolutely terrible!


----------



## xvi (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds like I'm filling in. Hope you feel better soon, Arjai!

_*11th*_
_*8,489,244*_​
..and a strong finish for team TPU! Awesome numbers, everyone!






*Science:* Uranium in a cloud chamber, visualizing nuclear radiation
From Wikipedia: When a charged particle (for example, an alpha or beta particle) interacts with the mixture (water or alcohol), the fluid is ionized. The resulting ions act as condensation nuclei, around which a mist will form (because the mixture is on the point of condensation).


----------



## Arjai (Mar 8, 2015)

OK, Thanks everybody. I rarely get Migraines, _anymore_. I used to suffer from them a bunch, when I was younger. Now it seems that maybe once a year, or less, I will get a sudden relapse into hell. I'm pretty sure it's been 2 years since the last one.

Anyway, it was a rough night, and a tired day at work but, *I am now feeling much better* and just a little weary. Enough about me.

*Tonight*, drum roll, our Numbers are brought to you by,

*Doc Bottoms Aspray AllOver Body Deodorant !!*

Our number is...

*8,476,078*

..and a very good one it is!! 





Oh Look! France made the cut!  LOL 

And now, a message from our Sponsor!










Nice work TPU!! I was expecting a major drop off from the Challenge and here we are killing it another day!! 

Good Night!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 9, 2015)

WCG Numbers for Team TPU!!

*Outstanding* output, once again!!

*7,903,697*

_We maintained our 11th place standing in the known Universe! Out of over 31,000 teams, we are 11th!!
That is Incredible!!_






*Nice Work, Team TPU!!
*


----------



## Arjai (Mar 10, 2015)

Sorry for the late posting. _Hell _day at work. 6:45 AM to 9:29PM. 
So, excuse me because I got nothing left. 

*Team TPU did incredibly Awesome tonight!*

*8,911,355!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_Almost _9 million? WOW!






_11th_ again tonight, I am Lovin' It!!

Have a Great Night TPU, I am off to bed, _soon!_

Keep Crunching!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 11, 2015)

8,667,253 !!!!!

Wowzers!!

Is this gonna  be the new average day? I certainly hope so!! Although I'm, almost, sure there will be a Summer drop-off. Although, hopefully, not as low as last Summer! I was aching, the whole time for 4 million!!

The way things are going, with these stellar newcomers, we may just make me ache for a 5 million day, or more! (A boy can dream, no?) 

Anywho, another Awesome day for Team TPU!!






See France there? Last Summer, we were competing daily with them!! I almost got banned because we had a string of days losing to them! I decided to only respond in French, until we outpointed them. Did not go well for Your's Truly!

BTW, this is an English Only Site. I know. Been there, been spanked! 

Point being, we are doing so well now, France should not become our competition, again. I hope we can keep a pace above L'Alliance Francophone, this Summer...Maybe duke it out with Kiaserslautem!!

Have a Great night!!


----------



## xvi (Mar 11, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Is this gonna be the new average day?


I think it will for the remainder of the season. BOINC has a secret project that runs on computers in winter. It's called "Fight Hypothermia At Home".


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2015)

Arjai said:


> See France there? Last Summer, we were competing daily with them!! I almost got banned because we had a string of days losing to them! I decided to only respond in French, until we outpointed them. Did not go well for Your's Truly!
> 
> BTW, this is an English Only Site. I know. Been there, been spanked!



I remember that   Wow, time flies 
Great work team


----------



## Arjai (Mar 12, 2015)

Another _Stellar_ day for _TPU-land!!_

Although we got eked out of 11th spot, I really don't mind well, except for the fact that 11+1 is not my favorite number  (methinks that story is played out).

*8,569,490!!* 

I'm not sure how to describe how I feel. I am dogged out tired, just woke up from a fitful nap to do this and, _seeing this 8 mil+ number, again, has rejuvenated me, somewhat_. Nothing more than sleep will cure my ails right now, but this is *Amazing*, no doubt!






ESU bumped us.
"East Stroudsburg University - Academic Computing"
3 members!!
Somewhere in Pennsylvania, this college campus has a few computers: This is the Department that edged us out. Perhaps a small incendiary device, discreetly placed, by an unnamed Penn State TPU-er, well, we'd have our spot back! 

_Forget_ I mentioned that.

*Sweet Numbers tonight Team TPU!! Let's do this again, OK? *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, if this is a down day,* I'll TAKE IT!!*

_We're 12th on the 12th._ How about that? Not really that interesting, no?

How about this? _We're 12th out of 31,000+!_ Warmer?

*Here it is:* _We've never scored higher on a non-Challenge day, than we have been doing regularly for nearly the last week!!_

That's the ticket...

*8,095,167*

_Spectacular_ Job Crunchers!!






_Once again, Nice Work!! _

I am tired. 

Seriously, tired but, 
I am wide awake...exhausted but, 
wide eyed...giddy but, 
stupid with fatigue...in essence, I am working long hours, 
that are wearing me out. 

I am now going to look at my bank acct. 
I am going to try and see if how I feel is worth it.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 14, 2015)

*8,378,656*
Very Nice Team!!

I am currently doing this with one eye closed.

So, here is the standings: 12th.






Here is an obligatory link to something stupid.

Now for the emoticon,

Good Night!!

Edit: Saturday's post will be late-ish. Sunday, I will make it up to you all, in some strange way.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 15, 2015)

7,771,830

_Not bad TPU!_

Looks like a few were Gaming on this Saturday/ That's OK, we're still in the Top Echelon.

It's not like we are going to lose this spot..._Despite being the worst position number for my sanity!!_






Looks like everyone had a down-ish day. Yesterday's number would have beat ESU, today.
Oh well, spilt milk, and all.





LOL 





Ahh, Sad. 







Good Night TPU!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 16, 2015)

OK, so, here we are, Sunday Funday, right?
 Well, I hope it has been good!! I have been lounging around all day watching Cowboy BeBop.





So, for the number, drum roll please...

*7,915,758!!*

_Nice_. 
Nicer even, _than yesterday!_ 

Oh, and a little word of Advice, from a man who knows...





Once again, knocking on ESU's door...We gotta work at _knocking that damn door down!!_




Also, on a side note, this morning I noticed that Karen's HDD light and internet dongle were not flashing, as they normally do. Turns out, Tuesday's update rebooted to the login screen, and then sat there, unnoticed until this morning. Damn it anyway! Now, when I look at my "Opportunities" on Free-DC, I lost a bunch of ground! 

I also blame _myself_ for bringing the team down, we could have been up another 1000 points, had I not been so uncaring!





OK, Cruncher's, Let's set them up to 100 and start the week working those idle CPU's!! Spool 'em up and let's see if we can get our number 11 spot back!!  At least for a day, or two!


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Well done team.
I noticed Snurk made a huge leap, makes me wonder how they do it. 
ps, no sour grapes to them, they are doing a great job.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 17, 2015)

*WooHoo! We gots 'em!!*

_11th Spot?_ Good to see 'ya!

*8,772,219*






Wouldja look at that!! _Trounced 'em!! _This has got to be the best part of my day! In fact, *it is,* by far!!

Thank You Team TPU for being such an Awesome Team!!













Little puppy says, "You're the best!"


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Way to go, and look at Snurk go too, all the way to 2nd place now and more than doubled their output from their average


----------



## Arjai (Mar 18, 2015)

Happy St.Pats!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We Killed them!! ESU, that is.

8,500,033








Spoiler: NSFW











Nice Work. 2 days in a row!! I am seeing colors, right now.

Thank You, TPU!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2015)

MrKermit did 4.5 million yesterday.  4.5 million BOINC points!


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 18, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MrKermit did 4.5 million yesterday.  4.5 million BOINC points!


I'm calling foul if they overtake IBM


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2015)

I can't wait to put together my 4 Xeon Machines in order to add a few nice Numbers to our Team


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I can't wait to put together my 4 Xeon Machines in order to add a few nice Numbers to our Team


I dare you to go after after Mr. Kermit


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I dare you to go after after Mr. Kermit


All those Machines that appear registered to his name I bet that just one of them belong to him


----------



## Arjai (Mar 19, 2015)

I am effing beat! 6:30 AM to 9:00PM today! 

My poor Lappy Top is beginning to throttle down! All that time under the bed, I'm sure it picked up some dust bunnies!

If I ever get some time off, _someday_, I will open her up and clean. Until then, I hope she keeps plugging away! I am now down to 1.6 GHz, _from a constant 2.4 GHz it used to run!!_

Oh well, on with the Number's!!

*8,162,972!!*

Nice, is not a word strong enough. Unfortunately, my current state of awakeness is making my mind mushy so, Nice, it is!







*It almost appears that we broke ESU's spirit.* I know that isn't true though. They are just probably on Spring break, and will be back in business next week!

But, if we keep punching up* these great numbers*, it might not even be a concern, to us!!

*Very nice work Team!! Let's keep on Crunching!!*


----------



## Arjai (Mar 20, 2015)

Another GREAT output Team TPU!!

*8,463,996*

_Unbelieveable. Another 8 mil + day in the books. Incredibly, Incredible!_ 






*11th place, AGAIN!! Love it!!*






That there^ is about _how I feel/see_, right now! *BTW, that's good!*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2015)

Great work team, crunching strong!


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2015)

*Awesome!*


----------



## Arjai (Mar 21, 2015)

If somebody would have told me, *we'd be running an 8 mil a day in points... *I would not have believed them.

Case in point:

October 6th, 2014 ( 5 1/2 Months ago)
October 7th, 2014

_See what I mean?_ I had to adjust my thinking, late last year, because I was going Crazy hoping for a 4 million day. *Half of our current output* was gonna make me *overjoyed!! *

So, if I seem a little overwhelmed, I am! I am also a little worn out, working 60+ hours a week. And no, I am not sitting on my butt at work, I am almost entirely on my feet working on cars. I am now covered with cuts and burns, on top of cuts and burns! I just now, discovered _my elbow is bleeding!_  From typing!! Phew, I need a Holiday!!

Anywho, back to the Numbers and _they are awesome, yet again!_

*8,584,836*






11th Spot...Feels like we've moved in to a New House, and we are getting settled in!!





This one has room for 2 cars and _a Computer bay!! 

Crunch ON Team TPU!!
_


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 21, 2015)

THKS I was going to post more but shit I Can't spell worth shit


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2015)

*Great job Team!* 



mjkmike said:


> THKS I was going to post more but shit I *Can't spell worth shit*



You spelled worth shit correctly


----------



## Arjai (Mar 22, 2015)

Well, another *Spectacular* day in TPU-land!

8 mil, again...I think I may be getting used to this. It's ok though, _I like it!!_

*8,067,308*






Apparently, the new house is acceptable? I know I like it here at, _11th Street and WCG Lane!!_

Let's all have a Party!! Nothing better to christen a new home, a keg and a barbeque!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh that looks good @Arjai, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 23, 2015)

It sure is lovely here, in MN!_ It's snowing outside, and 29F!!_ Of course, it is March and I am in the GWN(Great White North) but, it has been so nice, *lately*. It is kind of a shock to the system, we haven't had snow for over a Month, 40's, 50's...Nice weather.

*Then this:*





Oh well, by this time next week, it will be _almost 60F!! _

As far as the temperature? I have my window open and the computer's are loving it!! _They all dropped 10-15F, or more, today!!_

OK, on to the Numbers!

_They're nice and warm!_

*8,127,975*

*Very nice, indeed!*






11th and WCG Lane, in TPU Land, is safe and secure! At least until the Spring breakers go back to school at ESU!

I'm thinking of cooler's. Specifically, *1366 Cooler's*. I like this one:





Think it's worth the dough? I can get a Noctura for about half this price...Decisions, Decisions...

I have an eMachines Mid tower and a Compaq full tower case and I am debating which one to modify.

Then, there is the issue of time. Working 6 days a week, 55+hours, doesn't leave Arjai with *much time to sleep*, let alone build computers. I have one with all the parts I need, _This Ole Comp_, and I cannot find the time, _or energy,_ to rebuild it into the best Socket A it can be. Now, I am on the verge of buying an i7 6 core, and board, and will have to modify one of those cases for it. Not to mention, I will need a *PSU and a GPU* for that one...

*All in the name of Crunching for TPU!! (and well, I desperately want a decent gaming box, too) 

*


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 23, 2015)

A traditional type AIO with a 120 radiator would be cheaper.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 23, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> A traditional type AIO with a 120 radiator would be cheaper.


Yea but, this one has lights on it!!


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Yea but, this one has lights on it!!


I run an Intel Thermal Solution RTS2011LC on my main rig, it has a blue LED lit fan and also suits socket 1366

http://asetek.com/press-room/news/2...en-for-intel®-thermal-solution-rts2011lc.aspx


----------



## Arjai (Mar 24, 2015)

*8,283,792*
*



*
*Completely Awesome, once again. 
*
I really have nothing left. It's 10:23 here and I have been up since 5:25 AM and worked 6:45 AM to 7:49 PM then, stopped at the bar to watch the last period of the Wild game (They won in Toronto). Now, I can barely keep my eyes open and, have to do it all again in the morning.

5:25 AM, Tuesdays, is the roughest. Since I work an open to close on Mondays.

I am sorry if you all have become accustomed to the random crap I come up with. Forgive me this evening, and possibly a few more Monday nights, I need some sleep before I can become clever, again! 

Keep Crunching, Team TPU!!

Simply the Best-est Team in the entire Universe!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2015)

Keep the numbers coming team! 

And no worries @Arjai, I enjoy your random hoopla.  I never grow tired of hearing people talk about how tired they are because it makes me feel normal and less alone   I am sorry that your schedule is crazy especially on Mondays, but keep at it because that's what we have to do, gotta keep at it. 

And yes, I hate Mondays!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2015)

t_ski said:


>



I'm on my phone and the video will play embedded, but if I try to view it on YouTube, it says "this video is not available."  What a Monday!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 25, 2015)

OK, so, _first off_, *this Team is the Greatest!!
*
_Second_, I had a long talk with my District Manager and my Assistant Mgr., today. The problem was with my Service Mgr, same guy, official title, not pulling his weight. And by not pulling his weight, I mean totally slacking off. I ran the numbers, if we had been closed the last 4 Sunday's, our Net would be in the Black. He runs Sundays. They have been *extremely bad,*on many levels.

So, meeting went well. But, we'll see if he saves his job, soon._ I hope he does. _I don't want to make this job my entire life, like it will become if he continues _this path._

Anyway, as usual, this Team,* brightens my day*, each night. I spent a spell watching, and even then I was impressed. I know, Summer is coming. I know, the talking about electricity bills. So, this _halcyon_ moment is most likely gonna end.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Until then, _Cheers to all of you for brightening my long, frustrating days!! _

On to the Number!

*8,217,871*
_Splendidity!!_






This corner of the WCG-land is bursting with_ unbridled joy! _




http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=unbridled joy

11th Place, in the _known universe! That alone_ is Amazing for this Team. But, the string of 8 million + days is Astonishing, to me! 

*Keep Crunching, Team!!*
At least so I have something to look forward to!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 26, 2015)

Seriously here folks, I am running out of superlatives! I'm gonna have to find a list of them since, I only have a few regulars laying around, BRB...

OK, found a couple!

On to the Number!!

*8,386,041!!*

Once again, simply*...wait for it...*_Astonishing_ results from Team TPU!!

Like that?






Some movement below us, nothing really to concern ourselves with since we appear to be very constant in output, *lately. *

In other words, We have solidified _our Homestead here on 11th Street!_ *Fine Work Team TPU Crunchers!!


*
Link dump:









http://looted.by/caHWi

That's all Folks!! I am nodding off, as I type. Good Night TPU-er's!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 27, 2015)

So, What's up? I gots a number, you want it eh?

What 'ja gimme? 



Tonight, it is a...Wait,....*what's he gonna say?*,_ *wondrous* number!!_ 

*8,219,389*

Still holding a steady pattern, 11th and WCG Lane is safe and secure!






The colors I am seeing, and feeling, at the moment, _are fading a bit._ I was *completely zoned out* there for a minute!!





If you can imagine this, but swirling and changing brightness, _slightly_,...That's where I just was. Or at least, _close _to where I was! 

Anyway, Thanks for the warm fuzzy, _Team TPU!! _





*Crunch On Crunchers!!*


----------



## Arjai (Mar 28, 2015)

OK, *Friday Night*. This post _was_ gonna be late, tonight. 

Fortunate for you, _the needy numbers wanter_, *that you are*, the numbers will be attended to as per usual, a few minutes past the WCG update. 

_Unfortunately_, for me, the numbers poster *you all adore*, I was stood up because of something stupid enough that I will be looking elsewhere for my Friday Evening entertainment, from now on. 

Her loss.

So, without further adieu, Le nobre...

*8,575,740*

A, _Sublimely Beautiful_, _Outrageously Stunning_ number it is! ( Like that? )

The *sense of security* *emanating* from this number, is comforting.






To be so closely associated with some of the names on that list, *makes me feel proud to be a, small, part of this team! *

_On the other hand_, I want this team to crush them all beneath _our combined computing POWA! _

No, really, let's just keep Crunching away, as we do. 

That way we can surprise them, and then *Crush* them with _our combined computing POWA!_

Just press the TPU logo, at the proper moment, code word will be revealed_ in an encrypted e-mail,_ at the given time.





*Crunch ON Team TPU!!!*


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2015)

Awesome job Team! 

Really enjoying your posts @Arjai!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2015)

Great work team znucely done as always!  


@Arjai your talk of _powa_ so reminds me of this...







I know I know,.. Matt you aways relate things to the office or kids movies. This is true, my entire everything can be summed up in basically those words


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I know I know,.. Matt you aways relate things to the office or kids movies. This is true, my entire everything can be summed up in basically those words


I can sum it up in one word: "Dad"


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 28, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Seriously here folks, I am running out of superlatives!
> 
> Haha, I think I'm working too hard also.  When I first read this post I thought you were running out of "Super laxatives"  That's a "hole" different problem ....


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 29, 2015)

* 8,247,665 *​
Good job guys, eight million plus is truly amazing! Very well done, guys!         

Mt. Fuji, Japan:


----------



## Arjai (Mar 29, 2015)

Just noticed, somebody bumped us. There has been an invasion of the 11th Street House!! Call in the National Guard!


Ok, Ok, prolly just a wave in the forces of Crunching Validations...Or, weekend gaming. 

We can let them think they've won. We know the score...


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Just noticed, somebody bumped us. There has been an invasion of the 11th Street House!! Call in the National Guard!
> 
> 
> Ok, Ok, prolly just a wave in the forces of Crunching Validations...Or, weekend gaming.
> ...


It's amazing that we're so close to XS.  That's the really exciting part


----------



## Arjai (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok, so, is this _the beginning of the end of 8 million days._
Conspiracy theorists claim our 8 million+ days were faked in an elaborate plan to _falsify the standing at WCG!_
The Facts bear to differ, we are real. _Our numbers are real. _Theorists of the conspiritual type are mostly egomaniacal dufus'.

This small dip into the shallow end of our potential is just that, *a dip.* A momentary glitch that occurs, most frequently, on a Sunday. In the vernacular, it is known as, "Sunday Funday."

Scientifically, it is known as, "Weekendosis."

_I call it a Madness for Gaming._

Either way, Monday means we *kick the intruders to the curb!*

_Tonight...._

7,524,103

And a slot down from the homestead, 11th.






_In another note,_ the folks at *ESU *seem to be recovering from their _Spring Break_ and are spooling up again. 6 mil for them today, knocking on our door, tomorrow!! *Let's not let them in!!* 

OK, so, I have been doing laundry today and watching online videos of Neil deGrasse Tyson.









Short, but sweet. 

*Crunch ON TPU!!

*


----------



## Arjai (Mar 31, 2015)

OK! Rough day at work. 13 hours+. Yea, Monday!!

I will spare you all the _stupid shizzle_ and go straight to the _Happy Shizzle!_

*We evicted the Home invasion-ers, and took back the Homestead on 11th Street!! Nice work!!*

*8,215,974!!*

Back in the 8's! _I like saying that!!_






Looks like ESU isn't spooling up, like I thought. I now think, we have _scared_ them into submission!!

I also passed on the 12 threaded machine. Sad but, money got funny, and I couldn't justify the expenditure. Rent is due and I cannot afford another stint on the streets!

Sorry, could not find a decent link to the experiences of camping in the city. Bunch of *hoopla *about people, of means, _pretending_ to understand the makeup of Homelessness.

_Whatever_, Soon, I will be in my own place. I just need a couple hours off from work, to meet with a VA counselor. I have been on a list for VA voucher's for over two years. Friday I was called and told I have one!!


Anyway, Thanks for brightening my dreary day at work. You all do that for me on a regular basis and I want to formally say, *THANK YOU ALL TPU!!*


Good Night!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2015)

Great numbers team, back in the 8's feels pretty good! 



Arjai said:


> THANK YOU ALL TPU!!



We all say, "you're welcome!"  



Arjai said:


> I also passed on the 12 threaded machine. Sad but, money got funny, and I couldn't justify the expenditure.



I can relate to that pretty well. I've been kicking around some ideas on possible hardware changes and/or upgrades, but I've held off because work is in a bit of a funky-sort-of-stalemate, kind of. Point is, it's hard to spend on something when you never know if you'll need that money back... Sucks


----------



## Arjai (Apr 1, 2015)

OK, Gonna make this a little short and sweet._ Or, not._

We are maintaining *Greatness* and *Defending the Homestead.* Two very important things. Probably only to me. But, _very important,_ none the less.

*8,510,485*

Super neat kiddo's...LOL







I truly am impressed by our current streak of 8+'s.  We have *510* members of this team. Today, we got results from *87* members.

That's an average of _97,821.67_ WCG points per member with results today!

Most of my work is going to, TPU_remembers_Kreij. In fact, in the last 28 days, I have contributed about 42% of the 83,000 points that Uncle K's group has amassed.

In fact, it appears that I am the one, only one, producing all the points, in the last few days!!







Since I started with Uncle K's group:





*Sorry,* kinda got lost on a tangent...

*Great work Team TPU!!

*
_P.S. Back to the movie I am watching, "This Thing with Sarah"_


----------



## Arjai (Apr 2, 2015)

*No April Fools Here!*

*8,222,596*

_Just a clean, clear winner of the 11th spot in the WCG standings!_

*To Boot, we are closer to 10th, than 12th is to us! So, "We got that goin' for us!"*






Ok, maybe I stretched a bit on the whole, _"who's closer to who part"_ but, in my defense, if you look back a bit...generally we are closer to 10th than our chaser's are to us. Just not tonight, apparently.

Anyway, point is, we seem to have found a certain stability here with an 8 million score. Just enough to keep the chaser's away and too little for the bigger teams to drop in to. _Or, it seems that way. IDK. _

*Great Job* regardless! *Team TPU is Killing* it and I am so beat, I can hardly manage to enjoy it! I do enjoy it but, I feel I may be lacking a certain amount of enthusiasm, I may have had with more sleep.

I also know, I have very little energy for searching out any weird links. Please forgive me. This too, shall pass. My lack of links, not this *great output,* *NOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooo!*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 3, 2015)

*A*-Nother, Great Day in TPU Crunching-Land!!

*8,353,175*

You folks are not _letting_ me down. _Not even a little. _

This run of 8+ mil score's is making me feel a little useless! I know, I know, every little bit counts. I just wish I could be a larger contributor, aside from these Daily Posts. 

No worries though, one of these days I will have a nice output. _However,_ don't anybody _hold their breath!_ It may be a while before that happens.

On a side note, I finally got my Voucher, waited over two years, thought the whole thing was a goner, for HUD Housing, through the VA.

What does it mean? Within the next three to four months,* yours truly will have his own place,* with a Kitchen!!

What you all may not know, about me, is, I love to cook. I have _thousands _of recipes saved for the day I have a kitchen, again. It has been close to *3 years* since I have worked a stove/oven/grill/cutting board...Aside from the couple of Remer, MN trips with my buddy, where I got to cook. 

I can hardly wait. My own place. Where I can have people over *AND* where I can cook, often at the same time!

*This Team has been Cookin'!!*

11th Place, *A*-gain! How Hot is THAT? 






To think, just how far we've come, _in such a short time_. The sudden influx of *Xeon's *and the last Challenge, or two, of *Newbies, *with Xeon's...Has made a *Stellar* difference in the Daily Number's.

Once Again, I want to _Thank_ *EACH* and *EVERYONE* of *YOU* for making this team the _BEST TEAM in the Known Universe!!

_


----------



## Arjai (Apr 4, 2015)

Friday Night...I got out of work early-ish today and made my way home, straight home, in time for dinner. Even after catching the wrong bus, I was so tired I fell asleep on the first bus, then caught a 63 bus, instead of the 64 bus, that takes me home. Fortunately, although I was starting to doze, I realized it made the wrong turn, while we were still Downtown! I was able to walk a few short blocks and catch the correct bus, all in time to catch dinner, with time to spare!

Since then I have been zoning out, reading about "Evil Clown Comics," with Frenchy T. Clown. It was published in National Lampoon Magazine, circa 1988.






Then, as though time jumped, to now; the time to do Daily Numbers!

8,018,442

TPU does it, yet, again!!

http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?sound=rimshot&play=true





We're on a Roll!











 "Nice an Tidy!" 

Evil Clown Comics...An interview with the artist, *Alan Kupperberg.*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 5, 2015)

7,910,976, that's all? 



It's alright, it's the _weekend _and we all have to game a little.

Well, I hope everyone has a Happy Easter, even if you are not religious. I'm not but, I am going to a co-worker's place to meet the Family and to chow down on this Holiday. He says his Mom can cook. By the size of him, I tend to believe it! 

So, we managed to keep our place, *despite the poor showing, from you all. *

Tomorrow is a great day to *set the boxes to 100 *and _let'em rip, _while enjoying, or enduring, the Family get togethers! Could be we have a *stellar Sunday*, because of it. I can hope, no? 






It kinda makes me feel good, to see that there is a team of Russians Crunching for the betterment of our World. Along with the Czech's, which isn't even a country anymore, the Chinese, somehow Crunching behind the Wall and of course the French, despite their beauty, they seem to care. 

Really puts the *"World"* in World Community Grid, no? I like it!

Know what else I like? *This team* is representing countries on both sides of the Atlantic! We even have the _Top Cruncher in all of Lithuania!!_ Isn't that right, @Vinska ? 

So, yea, a conglomeration of Countries, just on our _Team TPU!!_ 

*Putting the "World" in TechPowerUp!*


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 5, 2015)

I'll admit, I kept trying to find the "world" in techpowerup!

It's past midnight here, maybe I should sleep.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 6, 2015)

*Ut OH!!*

Seems we have some new visitors on 11th Street!! _This time it by an entirely different University!!_
University of Kaiserslautern , Having searched their site, it seems that it is not a University Program, rather, it seems that there are 14 Students combining their personal computers to the team. *Considering their output, I may be wrong.* However there is no mention of WCG on the Universities website. So, it could be a few IT guys running it after hours _(that would be my best guess)._

Anyway, the *70+ Crunchers* we house on _11th Street should be able to oust them,_ tomorrow, out of our house!!

So, *Sunday Funday*, and* Easter* combined let these _Germans in our House_. I hope they are tidy and they don't drink all the beer!

7,888,733, tonight!





So goes the *Up's and Down's* of the weekend. 
*Let's rock them Comps and take back our new Home!

*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2015)

Let's work on getting back up to 11th because it just felt good to be there. 

Great work team


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 6, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Along with the Czech's, which isn't even a country anymore



Dude what? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czech_Republic


----------



## Arjai (Apr 7, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> Dude what? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czech_Republic


OK, my bad the Czech's have a team and a country. The Slovakian's now have a country, also. Not sure if they have a team, at least not one in the top 50...

I apologize profusely for mistaking the Czech Republic, for Czechoslovakia, which no longer exists. Now I feel like a dumbass.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 7, 2015)

_I am beat._ I have been nursing a cold for the last week. *Today*, it kicked my butt! Last night I got very little sleep, coughing and dry heaving, all night long.

So, today, before work, I got some Dayquil, Nyquil, Halls cough drops and some kleenex.

I am hoping for some sleep tonight!

*OK, Good News!!*

_We got the House back from those pesky Germans that were staying over!!_

*8,840,805*

It looks as though they wanted to stay, too!






*Nice work defending our Turf!! Team TPU is back in control of the 11th Street abode!!

*

P.S. Oh, almost forgot. Apparently, the power got zapped on this part of the grid. When I left for work, it had dropped off again. I saw the truck, a few blocks down the road, working on the lines. Traffic lights were off, or Flashing, people from the office buildings were stepping outside as we drove by. So, when I got back here tonight I rebooted Karen and the P4 Cruncher. 

P4 came up, just fine. Karen, on the other hand, is running on a copy of Windows that is "not genuine."

Huh? I downloaded the .iso from Microsoft. I got a retail Key from @stinger608 . I tried to re-enter the key, no go. Oh well, at the very least, she is still crunching. Looks like I will be switching her over to Linux, sooner rather than later. When I manage to find the time!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2015)

Very great work team on getting back up well over the 8 Mil!  





Arjai said:


> So, today, before work, I got some Dayquil, Nyquil, Halls cough drops and some kleenex.



Oh the days when I would rely on that stuff so much  I actually stopped that stuff because it make me dependant on it, couldn't sleep without nyquil so I had to stop it. I do fancy the cough drops though 



Arjai said:


> P4 came up, just fine. Karen, on the other hand, is running on a copy of Windows that is "not genuine."
> 
> Huh? I downloaded the .iso from Microsoft. I got a retail Key from @stinger608 . I tried to re-enter the key, no go. Oh well, at the very least, she is still crunching.



Did you try the automated phone service to reactivate the key? I've done that a few times and it works fine.



Arjai said:


> Looks like I will be switching her over to Linux, sooner rather than later. When I manage to find the time!



Linux is fine for a dedicated Cruncher, but for a pc that needs to be used for everything, I'd never be able to survive with Linux. I had a hard time using Linux, and I'll only go back if I can't find a Windows key and it's not a dedicated Cruncher.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Very great work team on getting back up well over the 8 Mil!
> Did you try the automated phone service to reactivate the key? I've done that a few times and it works fine.


Maybe, I should give that a try. Now, I just need to wait for the stupid message to pop up again!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Maybe, I should give that a try. Now, I just need to wait for the stupid message to pop up again!


PM me if you want another "solution"


----------



## Arjai (Apr 8, 2015)

*UT OH!! *

*9,009,785*






Um, pardon me but, did we just _over_ Crunch today? I mean jeez, I was just getting all settled in with this whole 8+Million thing and you guys go and *plop this in my lap!!*

I'm not sure what to do.






OK, it is now documented on TPU's Server's for all the World to see. TPU Crunchers hit *9 million* on a Tuesday, not associated with any official Challenges. 

_Fine Feat of Crunching Prowess!_

That didn't sound too weird, did it?
















*Indigo*, that is where I was for a few moments! This team has got me _seeing/ feeling colors!!_ It has been a while since anything _but_ this team, has had me synth out!! 

If that isn't a sign of being overworked, I don't know anything! 

Not to diminish this Team's incredibility!

*Go forth, Team TPU, and Conquer the WORLD* Community Grid


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2015)

So much science; brings a tear to my eyes


----------



## Arjai (Apr 9, 2015)

*Well, A wonderful Hump day to you all!!!!!!*


Today was a very good day in TPU Cruncher Land!

*8,596,371*


If you have noticed, _as I have_, we seem to be sort of a _Gate Keeper_. Teams ramp up, even stay in our House for day then disappear down the ranks.

This team, in the last few months, 6 or so, has gone from dancing around the mid teens to a *ROCK SOLID 11!!* The Teams behind us cannot seem to do anything _but bounce _off of us!

*I'm liking that Steady!!*






Look at who has recently come knocking, *ESU,* _15th_. *Kaiserslautern*, _22nd_. And then us.

*The protector's of the Top Ten!!*

Team TPU, Saving the World from Top 10 pretenders!!

So, on the other hand, here is a link to a rather good "Tiny Desk Performance"

Enjoy, I did!


P.S. This is incredibly Awesome, for those who don't know. "Tiny Desk Performance Ver.1.2"


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow, UoK was knocking on our door with a strong 8 Mil just a few days ago 

Feels good to be holding down the fort where we do!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 10, 2015)

*Another Solid outing by Team TPU!!*

*8,439,837*

_Once again_ you all have amazed me into a _dream-like trance of colors!!_

A little while back, a couple hours ago I had a similar experience while staring at this bike...






I found a 1974 CB550 Four in TN for $1600! This one is a '73 CB500 Four in MN, for $3200. The one in TN _is in better shape, _*even!!* So I was daydreaming about busing down there and riding back, then about pimping it out, when I fell asleep in my chair.

I woke up and went to bed, thinking a half an hour nap would be good. I woke up an hour later, slept through my _phone's alarm, that alerts me to do this post!!_ Man, am I beat!! Between my work schedule and this cold, I am out of sorts!

Anyway, enough about little old me.






*Another successful day defending the Top Ten from pretenders!!* 
_Also, another day in the Homestead on 11th Street and WCG Ave._ 

Here's a link to a crazy paper site. http://www.justtoiletpaper.com/

*Enjoy! *


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 10, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I found a 1974 CB550 Four in TN for $1600! This one is a '73 CB500 Four in MN, for $3200. The one in TN _is in better shape, _*even!!*




I have a 1981 CB750 that is a basket case. I would give it to ya @Arjai if you wanted it. LOL. Of course ST. Paul to here is probably a 1000 miles. 

Has tons of new parts, many still sealed in bags. The fuel take has been repainted and the rest of the tin is all in primer. The seat however would need recovered but that isn't a huge deal.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 11, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I have a 1981 CB750 that is a basket case. I would give it to ya @Arjai if you wanted it. LOL. Of course ST. Paul to here is probably a 1000 miles.
> 
> Has tons of new parts, many still sealed in bags. The fuel take has been repainted and the rest of the tin is all in primer. The seat however would need recovered but that isn't a huge deal.


If I had a few days off to burn and my buddy's truck + gas money....

I'd love to work on it, but, it might take me a year to get around to it!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 11, 2015)

OK Kiddo's!

Tonight, Friday Night Numbers!!!!!!!!

Drum roll please!

8,399,975

Alright! It's Party Time in the 11th Street House!!


























Coooool!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 11, 2015)

Arjai said:


> If I had a few days off to burn and my buddy's truck + gas money....
> 
> I'd love to work on it, but, it might take me a year to get around to it!




Well if your planning on spending $1600 on one, I am sure it wouldn't cost ya that much to come get this one man. It would basically just cost ya the time off.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Well if your planning on spending $1600 on one, I am sure it wouldn't cost ya that much to come get this one man. It would basically just cost ya the time off.


Believe me. I am seriously checking out my options for a road trip to Wyoming...Next week, I am gonna stop by School and see if they would be willing to build up for me. Right now, I haven't a place to build it, and all my tools are in storage. If they say they'll do it, I am gonna beg, borrow and steal my way out there!!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 12, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Believe me. I am seriously checking out my options for a road trip to Wyoming...Next week, I am gonna stop by School and see if they would be willing to build up for me. Right now, I haven't a place to build it, and all my tools are in storage. If they say they'll do it, I am gonna beg, borrow and steal my way out there!!



Well before you make the trip, let me take pictures of all the parts so you know what your looking at. At least then you will have a better idea of everything.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2015)

Damn!

Even on an off day, we are still kicking butt!!

Not long ago, here I go again, SETI was kicking our butt! Here we are, slackin' and they are playing catch up!!

7,992,997







BTW, Who is this GoBuuku? What's the story? Seems like one day ION is King of the Hill and then boom, not so much. I'd like to Thank GoBuuku but, how? Is GoBuuku even a member of the forum?

Anyway, Great Job Team TPU!

Representing TechPowerUp!! 'Da Best Site on the Webs!




P.S. A Grammar Lesson...


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2015)

Arjai said:


> ~snip~
> 
> BTW, Who is this GoBuuku? What's the story? Seems like one day ION is King of the Hill and *then boom, not so much.* I'd like to Thank GoBuuku but, how? Is GoBuuku even a member of the forum?



Oh did you just?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Oh did you just?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2015)

Arjai said:


>


Don't make me defect to XS, thereby ruining your odds of seeing 8m any time soon


----------



## Arjai (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, here it is again, *Sunday Funday!!*

It looks as though we have _scared off_ the visitors to our House. At least this weekend we did! 

Yep, a Quiet, and secure, weekend at the 11th street abode. _No intruders._

In fact, we almost moved into the *10th street house.* XS dropped down and we nearly took them _out of the top 10! _

7,930,092






*Nice work, Team TPU!!*

*Let's have a big Monday, and prove we belong here!! 

*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2015)

While not quite the 8 Mil we love, I had one of the best days personally I've had in a long time. 

Great work team!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, XS may be dropping their ball!!

Knocking on 10th Street, again!! This time, even closer to taking over 10th Street!

8,366,305!!

*Nice Work!!*






This post is gonna be short, and sweet. 


Spoiler: NSFW











Gotta get it for work in a few hours....

*Keep Crunching!!

*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2015)

What?

Did WCG just half their points?

*4,681,653*






Look! Everyone is about half of where they are normally!!

I am too lazy to search for the answer. Plus, I am right in the middle of a Cowboy BeBop disc, #3, and they keep getting better.

My guess is this will be fixed sometime soon, they're pretty good at that. Meanwhile rest assured that we did do *Awesome,* even at_ half the point total!! 










 *Keep Crunching!!*_


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2015)

I wonder what's up with TU-Kaiserslautern.  Hopefully all is well there


----------



## Arjai (Apr 16, 2015)

Um.....

*WTF?*

*11,242,536!!?*

I believe that number is, _Eleven Million?_

Did they just take the other half of our points,_ from yesterday_, and tack them on to today?

Either that or, we landed another big cruncher?

*Regardless, NICE Effin' Number you guys!!*






OK, so, I am done for now.

*KEEP CRUNCHING TPU!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes they didn't do the second update of the day yesterday so it got jammed into today.  That's how software issues often work over at WCG


----------



## t_ski (Apr 16, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Did they just take the other half of our points,_ from yesterday_, and tack them on to today?


Yep


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2015)

Whatevs, I'll take a cool 11Mil for the team


----------



## Arjai (Apr 17, 2015)

*Another Nice Day*, if I don't say so myself. 

Sorry so late. The Wild played the Blues, in Saint Louis, tonight. Game started at 8:30 Central and just ended a little while ago.

*Wild Won!! *

Meanwhile, back at the Ranch, we maintained or standings at the _11th Street Homestead. Yea!!_

*8,164,926*






Now for a Link. YEP!!

_Good Night TPU. 5 AM wakeup for the Arjai!!

 _*Keep Crunching!!*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 18, 2015)

Well. University of Kaiserslautern, seems to have dropped. Therefore....

*WE HAVE A NEW HOUSE!!* At least for the time being.

*10th Street!!*





*8,042,820*






_Woop!!_

Nice!!

The SETI Team is residing at the 11th Street House, for the moment._ Although,_ I would like to give them that place if we can keep the _10th Street Mansion!!_














Some fun Stuff about Libraries!!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 19, 2015)

Well, another day in the *10th Street House.*

If U of K doesn't want it, we'll take it!! 

*7,627,222*

A little bit low, from the, _somewhat_, usual 8 million + but, Plenty good for 10th place!!

Especially since this is happening:


University of Kaiserslautern1,367,347
?

Not sure what to make of it. Is it because they are now on Summer Holiday?





If it means we get to spend the rest of the _Summer on Tenth Street...That's OK? Right?_

Have a Pleasant Night. I am going to bed!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2015)

Arjai said:


> *7,627,222*
> 
> A little bit low, from the, _somewhat_, usual 8 million + but, Plenty good for 10th place!!



Yeah, i'm a little surprised that 7.6M is holding the 10 spot, but hey definitely won't question it! 

Great work team, keep it up!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 20, 2015)

_Not bad, Not bad, at all!_

Still holding down the 10th Spot and did a bit better than yesterday. All that, on a Sunday Funday!! 

*7,930,136*






Seems that the former Top 10 placeholder, U of K, has now _dropped off _the Top 50 list!!


University of Kaiserslautern680,290
 They are dropping like a rock in water!  I have not seen anything like this before, perhaps I was not looking but, WOW!!

Anyway, despite our minor drop off, we are _rocking quite steady!! _With the added bonus of gaining the *10th Spot!!*

*TPU, the Website that could!! *

_Fantastic results from a Fantastic team of Crunchers!!  _

Users Returning Work : 93/523 (17.78%)

Very Nice!!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2015)

A shame to see what's happened to Kaiserslautern 
And we're awfully close to XS, which is pretty cool


----------



## Arjai (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok kiddos! 

Another *NHL Playoff Game* tonight, featuring my home team, *The Wild *vs. *the Blues*.

I will be at a friends house with a_ gang_ of fans. Which means the *Daily Numbers* will be updated a little later than usual.

Fair warning, and all. No worries though, I will _dutifully_ post when I get home.

*Go WILD!!*
http://wild.nhl.com/club/blogpost.htm?id=39070&navid=DL|MIN|home


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2015)

I can grab the number tonight too if it would help


----------



## Arjai (Apr 21, 2015)

OK, back to normal.

Aside from being 10th,_ instead _of 11th, that is!!

*8,663,040*

We are back to the 8 Mil+ that we have been at for a while. 
*I like that!*






Looks like Snurk has taken a fall but, _Sony_, filled their spot. We could have been *9th tonight!! *I think, if Snurk drops off we will be 9th, soon.

Sony..._they're not so consistent_

Regardless, *We are 10th!! *Nobody can take that away. 

BTW the Wild Won!!

2-1 Wild, this series. We are called *"The State of Hockey"* because MN is _second only to the Country of Canada, _in the number of NHL Players.

*IT IS TIME, to bring the CUP, to Minnesota...THE STATE OF HOCKEY!!!!*

_RANT OVER._

*Incredible Job TPU!!!*

FreeDC says, now, 0 members returned results. I think I may have missed it, since it is now after midnight. Here, Central Standard Time.



Good Night, and have a wonderful Tuesday!! I will!!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 22, 2015)

*Alright!*

Another _Glorious Day!! _

*8,856,831*





Those guys at *XS* better concentrate on Crunchin'. 'Cause one false move and *BAM! *_We got 'em!!_

*10th Spot* for the _Awesomest Team in 'da Universe!!_ Aaha. I said it!

Ok, so here's a link to a RockStar Giveaway. Here's the *CATCH*, If you win this bad boy, *you are gifting it to me.* 
See how that works?

You are basically _all gonna enter this contest_ *on my behalf.* 

It's simple really. *I want that computer.* _You all want me to have it, also._

*So, go forth and win me my computer!!  *
http://www.rockstargames.com/newswi...n-a-deluxe-gtav-custom-digital-storm-velox-pc


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 22, 2015)

WTF, they allow entry from that little island beside us, New Zealand but not mainland Australia?  
*scratches in head in wonderment*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 22, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> WTF, they allow entry from that little island beside us, New Zealand but not mainland Australia?
> *scratches in head in wonderment*


Well, Thanks. At least you tried to win it for me!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 23, 2015)

*Alright!!*

*Another Solid day for TPU, in 10th Place!!*

*8,311,770*






I have to go to bed... _But not before supplying a silly link..._

*Anybody wanna go on Holiday?*

http://www.hotel-du-cap-eden-roc.com/fr/accueil/?

*Bring Money!!*


----------



## xvi (Apr 23, 2015)

Arjai said:


> *Anybody wanna go on Holiday?*
> 
> http://www.hotel-du-cap-eden-roc.com/fr/accueil/?
> 
> *Bring Money!!*


As soon as I saw the choice of fonts they used, I could tell I wouldn't be able to afford a single night there. 

Edit: Suites. "Each is a graciously styled sanctuary with balcony, terrace or private Jacuzzi."
Maybe if we all bunk together, we could take a little WCG-team vacation. 

Edit 2: Found prices.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 24, 2015)

Yea!!!!!!! 

*Yet another Great day of Crunching!!*

*8,248,491*






Oh, how I _love_ being the *Daily Numbers guy! *Especially since we have been in the Top 10!!

With a little push, probably come _Challenge time_, we could break into a higher number than 10th, seeing that XS has been lingering within reach!!

*Awesome Crunching, again, Team TPU!!* We used to be the Bestest Team Crunching. Now, 
*The Awesomest Team in 'da Universe!!*

I want to _Thank You ALL_, for Teaming up on *TPU*. I know it was an easy choice, once you got here but, _Thanks for getting here!!_

OK, time for a linkage of _extraordinary stupidity_, or, maybe just a link to something randomly chosen that isn't extraordinarily stupid. IDK, haven't looked for one, yet. 

OK, not sure which one is worse, well, this first one is _looney_, and it sings to you...let it load, lots going on here!!

http://www.lingscars.com/

This one? Well, if pictures are worth a Thousand words...There's a few hundred I can think of for these pictures...

http://www.mrbottles.com/

Enjoy, or wince, your choice.

*Have a Cruchalious Friday!! Team TPU For The Win!!

*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 25, 2015)

_Sorry about the late post_, *without warning.* I had to get up at 5 am for work. Then, was delayed leaving due to how busy it was and, because I am the only _ASE_ Certified guy there. *Upshot? *Stayed an extra hour, _missed a bus_ as I walked out the door. _Waited an extra 18 minutes and got downtown as the record shop was closing._ I called them, from two blocks away, asking if he would stay a few minutes to sell me some tickets...Dawes is coming to town (more on that later). Dude that answered said he would wait for me! *How awesome was that?*

So, *got the tix,* for me and my gal, then stopped off at the watering hole, an hour and a half early, to watch the Wild and Blues in Game 5 of the Stanley Cup Finals. *Wild won* and are now up 3-2 in the Series, best of 7 for those who don't know, and come Home, Sunday, for Game 6. *Go Wild!!*

So, despite work, and the tough day at it, It turned into a fine evening!!

Now, I come home to this!

A Fabulous Score for Team TPU!! 
8,125,844

Good for 10th Street. Can't ask for more!! Can you tell I like that word, Fabulous, yet? It used to be a regular word until the gays took it over! Still is, just that homophobes react badly to it, now. *Don't be a Homophobe!*







Thanks, again, for being the *Awesomest Team in 'Da Universe!!*






http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/awesome



http://dawestheband.com/tour/

 Rachael , the singer for this band... Awesome!

http://www.lakestreetdive.com/#!bio/cee5

July 14th, at the Cabooze. I'm There!!   Check them out!!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 26, 2015)

*WTF? *

*6,976,963*

_Down 2 million?_

No worries, though. *Our competition is weak.*

Still worth a 10 spot but,_ What happened?_ I kind of expect Sunday Fundays to be low but not Saturday's!






Here's a link...
http://www.dkngstudios.com/store/

Don't remember why I bookmarked this but, it works for tonight!!

Had a LONG DAY. So, goodnight to TPU.

Great Job Team, Keeping the 10th Spot, despite trying to lose it!!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2015)

The WCG site was down for several hours today, interrupting uploads and downloads.  Tomorrow ought to be a bit better


----------



## Arjai (Apr 27, 2015)

Sunday Funday...Wow did I get drunk! I love the Wild but, hate afternoon games!

NBC had more commercials...It was almost like watching a Football game! Hockey games are usually wrapped up inside 3 hours, and that is allowing for TV timeouts. 

Normally a game starts at 5 after the hour. This one started 35 minutes after the hour.

All in all, I spent a little over 4 hours, this afternoon, drinking and watching the Wild defeat the Blues. Good times!

Then, I came home, went to bed. Just woke up, 3 AM. 

Better late than never, Right?

7,519,781






Very Nice, ah ha ah ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For all the Skinny, or enough to fill a few minutes, two links to the WILD.

Btw, this team just beat the toughest opponent until the Ducks or, the Cup.

http://wild.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=765291
http://wild.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=765292


----------



## Arjai (Apr 28, 2015)

_OK_, looks like everybody is now back up to speed, since the WCG update.

*That means we broke 8 million again.* It also means we have moved all our furniture to our _new home on 10th Street!!_

*8,413,107 *






It is *Truly Awesome to see these Numbers!!*

_Way to go TPU Crunching Team!!_

Contacted one of the Chicago based Servers, LowLatency, about renting a few Cores for crunching. Just sent the e-mail, will see what the come up with. For a possible server rental see this Link. They have a bunch of inexpensive options! 

http://lowendbox.com/

*Good Night and Crunch ON!!

*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 29, 2015)

Alright! _Another Awesome Crunching Day!! _

*Team TPU stays in the 10 Spot, in 'da UNIVERSE!!!! *

*8,484,015*






I am _Super Proud of this Team! _

*11th in all time Returned Results!!*





86 Team members with results today...





Thats an Average of *98,651 points* per the *86 members *returning work! 

In comparison, _XtremeSystems _had *153 members* returning work for 10,216,279 points. That's *66,773 points* per member with returns.

*We are outperforming XtremeSystems* but, don't have the member count returning results! 


_IBM,_ on the other hand is pointing *371,087 per member*. *361 returning results.*

_Sony VAIO_ is killing it with *627,840 PPM, with 15 returning!!*

_Binghamton University Cares_, averaging *1,709,491 PPM, with 6 returning results!! *

So, yea, _impressive._

What's it all mean? *We are 10th on the list of Giants!! *

_Not too shabby Team TPU!!



Linkage...let me see what I can find...

Not a bad Deal, no?

http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/  I think that says it all.

Enjoy. 

_


----------



## Arjai (Apr 30, 2015)

_Yeppers!_

*Another day in the beautiful 10th Street Homestead!!

8,316,774*











*Oh, how nice it is!!*

*Oh course I am talking about the Number's,* _not Detroit losing game 7 to Tampa Bay._ What a disappointment! No offense @manofthem but, Florida is _no place_ for a Hockey Team! I still can't believe the Cup went down there already!

Hopefully, Montreal can step it up, and if not them, the Rangers or even..._Washington(?)_ can take them down. The East is all *funky* now.

The West well, the Wild will beat Chicago and meet _Anaheim or Calgary_, Ducks or Flamers. Methinks it will be the Ducks, and it will be the toughest series for the Wild. Whoever comes out of the East *will lose to the West,* be it the Wild or, the Ducks.

You heard it here First. Place your bets!!

*Go WILD!!!*

2nd Round, Stanley Cup Playoffs, Tomorrow.

*Nice Work Team TPU!!

*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2015)

Haha no offense taken   Gotta say that I'm surprised Red Wings lost, but what can we do other than to just enjoy it 


Great numbers team mates, very awesome!


----------



## Arjai (May 1, 2015)

*Nice work!!*

*8,253,165*





_Tenth Street!!_

_Way to go_, _again!!_

I really need to see this movie..._Ex Machina._

I have now been stood up* 3 times!!*

_4 if you count Sunday,_ coming up! She says I can go with her to the May Day Party, in Minneapolis. Then, later tonight, she says she _will have to continue helping her Mother in her yard!_ *?* _What?_

I don't know what is up with this chick. I know she is busy with her life, as am I but, I'm a bit pissed. 

One minute she's all in, the next, "I'm Sorry..." Crazy woman doesn't know what_ she's gonna miss_ when I stop calling!

She's about to take the back seat. I have a *few irons* in the fire, perhaps one of them will enjoy going to a movie, *THIS MONTH!*

Oh well, enough of that crap.

_TPU is all I really need!_

*Keep Crunching Team TPU!!
*


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2015)

Great continued work team 



Arjai said:


> Crazy woman



Says it all right there!  




Arjai said:


> I have a *few irons* in the fire, perhaps one of them will enjoy going to a movie, *THIS MONTH!*



I'm all for the new irons but since this month ends in a very short little while (~40min for me), maybe plan for next month


----------



## Arjai (May 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'm all for the new irons but since this month ends in a very short little while (~40min for me), maybe plan for next month


Kinda meant May as "This Month" Do I have to be so technical? Jeese!


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Kinda meant May as "This Month" Do I have to be so technical? Jeese!



May the 4th be with you! 

You may fair well in May since it has 5 full weekends, plenty of time for a pootytang movie escapade with an iron!


----------



## twilyth (May 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> May the 4th be with you!


I can't believe that's actually a thing.  I like Star Wars, but come on.  Of course I can also see how it would become popular.  It IS pretty funny.


----------



## Arjai (May 2, 2015)

Ok, _Still safely in 10th spot. _

I like that, don't you? *"Yes"* said everybody!!


*8,040,355*






I need to go to bed, you know, Sleep. Long day today, can't even stay awake enough to watch the 3rd period of the Wild game. Sad, I know.

*Nice Work TPU Crunchers!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2015)

Great work again team, very awesome!


----------



## Arjai (May 3, 2015)

oh, a little bit of a drop off, eh?  

It's all good, we would need to drop over 2 million points to really worry! I don't really see that coming. Do you? 

Anyway, still a very good weekend number... 

*7,928,662*







If nothing else, We are not _dwelling,_ or _dealing with_, the *French!!*

_Thank you B-Team for That!! 
_
*Some different B teams...*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Team_B

From the B Team page at Huffington Post


----------



## Arjai (May 4, 2015)

Yep, this is quite the *Surprise!!*

Sunday Funday has been a _little cruel_ to our competition.

*8,349,820*

Yesterday, and for a few days, *Sony VAIO has had 8th Place.*

*Not Today!! *






Now, _WE HAVE IT!_! *8th Place in 'da UNIVERSE!!*

*WOOP!!*

_THIS TEAM IS COOKIN'!!!_

8th Place? Am I dreaming? Did I miss-count?

*NO!

We are THAT Awesome!!


*


----------



## twilyth (May 4, 2015)

I wouldn't get too excited just yet.  There seem to be some serious issues with the servers at WCG.  One person commented that the XML files haven't been updated since May 1st - although if that were true, we would expect no change in the team stats.

I suspect that once the problems are resolved, we will be back to our spot.

Probably one of the reasons that TPU has moved up is that a lot of our team members know to buffer several days worth of work.  So while the servers aren't sending out new work, existing work can still be reported back and be credited. 

Unfortunately, I have a 10 day buffer and I'm likely to run out in another day or so.  So I hope whatever is going on, it gets fixed soon.


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 4, 2015)

I would expect a fix tomorrow or Tuesday. It has been the weekend, and you know all the server techs abandoned ship to go see age of ultron.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I wouldn't get too excited just yet.  There seem to be some serious issues with the servers at WCG.  One person commented that the XML files haven't been updated since May 1st - although if that were true, we would expect no change in the team stats.
> 
> I suspect that once the problems are resolved, we will be back to our spot.
> 
> ...



I had the same thought and reasoning. Still, feels good to hit the 8 spot


----------



## Arjai (May 5, 2015)

*Another feel good day!! *

*8th Spot, AGAIN!!*

I noticed Sony VAIO down a bit but, due to a unending willingness to not research it further, I have yet to figure out who else took a fall. 

*8,302,124*

Despite the WCG issues, we have been *ROCK *_Solid _in output!!  A testament to this teams communication skills regarding buffer size!

See my Signature Link, if you feel you are _out of the link!_ Posts from WCG about the issues are in there.






*Go Team TPU!!*

_Happy Days! INDEEDY!!

87 Members reporting, tonight!!



_


----------



## Arjai (May 6, 2015)

*WOW! WTF Happened? *

We jumped into _8th_, after a _WCG SNAFU_ and, after holding down the _10 spot _f*or, what, over a week?*

*Now, suddenly we are what? *





*14th? *

_Did someone spring a Challenge without letting us know_ *or,* were they _sandbagging_ to jump our shizzle?

Turns out, "My Online Team" Started a bunch of Challenges...





*But, SETI Germany, Binghampton, L'Alliance and Team China aren't even in the Challenges! *

I wonder if it is just an anomaly from the _Shutdown_ and _Reset._

*Has to be!! *

How can four Teams suddenly grow Numbers _so huge_, on the same day!! Seems improbable, at the least!

I expect to be back in, _at least the 10 spot tomorrow! _ 

*This craziness cannot last! 

Go TEAM TPU!!

*


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2015)

SETI.Germany is hosting their BOINC Pentathlon:

http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/22_en_Welcome.html

Sangbagging a-plenty I would say!!!

Expect strange results for the next 2 weeks or so


----------



## Arjai (May 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> SETI.Germany is hosting their BOINC Pentathlon:
> 
> http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/22_en_Welcome.html
> 
> ...


Aha, so, I see. It appears my first guess at a theory, was correct. Despite not actually determining what Challenge was going.

I am so smart, it's scary.


----------



## Arjai (May 7, 2015)

_Steady as she goes..._

*8,353,900*

_This time_ _though..._






We landed on my *favorite number!! *

So, _despite_ a few teams sandbagging their way into the spots above us, our steady, *Stellar,* output has brought us *up* a spot _despite them_ and their *Challenge-Thingy...*

*Nice work TPU Crunchers!!* They will all run out of wind, _soon enough._ 

*Then* _we'll have a Challenge,_ *but we will be starting from 10th spot,* *not inflating our numbers to get there. 



Edit: SETI-Germany dropped 4 million points from yesterday, to today. Hmmm, looks like we may be climbing back up the ladder a little sooner, than later. *


----------



## Arjai (May 8, 2015)

_Small Drop off._ It's OK!

Still placed in my *favorite spot,* _number wise..._

*7,526,031*






*Nice Work Team TPU!!*


I am off to bed, _soooooo tired!! _


----------



## FireFox (May 8, 2015)

Arjai said:


> 7,526,031


I want More Numbers


----------



## xvi (May 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


>


Guh. I'm going through grapefruit/orange withdrawals and that's not helping. I must have scurvy or something.


----------



## Arjai (May 9, 2015)

Well, another drop in numbers...Hmmm, Vat dis going on?

Still impressive, but not up to our recent standard of 8 million +.

7,311,999

We can do a bit better, methinks.






Still,though, I like the spot we're in. For totally personal reasons, that many of you already know.

So, Let's get Crunching Team TPU!! We want MOAR!!


----------



## FireFox (May 9, 2015)

Come on


----------



## twilyth (May 9, 2015)

It's summer time here in the northern hemisphere so there's going to be a slowdown.  I think we will see that in every group.  I think that's especially an issue for a group like ours where we have a lot of European members.  From what I understand, electricity rates are a lot higher there and if it's anything like my utility company, they raise rates in the summer.

I recently brought a dual socket rig online just so that I could get my new faah badge but I'm shutting that down as soon as I hit my goal.  And I'm seriously thinking about shutting down another 2P rig.  It sucks that it has to be that way but it's no fun getting bent over the sink every month when the electric bill comes.


----------



## stinger608 (May 9, 2015)

twilyth said:


> It's summer time here in the northern hemisphere




I don't know what "northern hemisphere" your talking about, but they are calling for 6 to 10 inches of snow tonight through tomorrow afternoon here.


----------



## twilyth (May 9, 2015)

Damn.  Didn't anyone there get the memo about it being Spring?

Here in NJ, we're already hitting 80+ degrees.


----------



## stinger608 (May 9, 2015)

Yep, its spring time in the Rockies. 

Man, this should be the last frigging snow storm this season though..........Well, Memorial day weekend is still coming! Its usually real crappy on that weekend. Usually not snow though.


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2015)

It's summer here in Florida, and that means it's hot!  I'm trying not to let it affect output yet, hopefully I'll be able to crunch through. 

But summer time brings a bit of a downfall in the team's output, but come fall it ramps back up. All in all, night just be a few months of decreased numbers.


----------



## stinger608 (May 9, 2015)

manofthem said:


> It's summer here in Florida, and that means it's hot!  I'm trying not to let it affect output yet, hopefully I'll be able to crunch through.
> 
> But summer time brings a bit of a downfall in the team's output, but come fall it ramps back up. All in all, night just be a few months of decreased numbers.




Ah hell Matt, ya can just send all your systems here man. Isn't going to be out of the 40's until mid week. Then only in the upper 50's to lower 60's.


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 9, 2015)

Use the snow and build a custom loop.


----------



## Arjai (May 10, 2015)

OK, so, I see a bit of  complaining.

*It is ok I understand. I just hope we don't drop down into the 4 million group! We can, and have, done better than that.*


*6,732,117*

A good number but, _Really?_





















*Let's it pick up! 

*


----------



## twilyth (May 10, 2015)

Well, I'm still on the hunt for a couple of 14 cores.  I'll be trying to bid on some soon but it's hard to tell what they'll go for since prices are all over the map right now.  Sooner or later i'll get some though.  That will let me increase output even if I retire a couple of machines.  Ideally I'd like to get 2 sets and give away the existing systems.


----------



## FireFox (May 10, 2015)

6,732,117


----------



## Arjai (May 11, 2015)

Ok, _Sunday Funday!!_

I did a *whole lot of nothing*, today. Slept some, ate a little, watch the last episodes of Samurai Champloo






..and then putzed around with e-mail cleaning and rounded it off with a few episodes of PowerBlock, online.

_Which brings us to now_, *the revealing of the Daily Numbers!!* Can you feel the excitement?


*And Tonight!* *In this Corner,* *WCG!!* *And in this Corner* *TPU!!*

_Tpu wins with a shocking_ *6,717,490 points!*

Bringing the tiny overachieving Team* UP TWO SPOTS*, to _11th!!_

*So good ups!!*






Not much difference from yesterday's number but, there was a shift in the WCG atmosphere and we climbed into 11th.

Even _as nice as the 10th Street House is_...I kinda missed the 11th street abode. Still feels like Home, here!


----------



## Arjai (May 12, 2015)

OK, who the HELL is Planet 3D Now? 

Anybody?

They took over our House!! 

*6,732,106*

We are Still lurking in the 6 million area. Which is *not Bad but*, it allows these _upstarts to pass us!! _We just LOST our HOME!!

We were the Guardians of the Top 10...Now we are _fodder for these nobody teams? _*What's up wit' 'Dat?*

I maybe lost track of where we are, member point wise, but, _what happened?_ We were cruising around at *8 million plus *and now...we are passed by some team I have not even seen before?

It's OK, I guess,* it's all for Science,* *Right?* But Really, we need to combat this turn down!!


*6,732,106,* again, It is a _good *Number.*_ But I am the Daily Numbers guy and...I want the* BIG one's!!*

Basically a 2 million drop off since a week ago.

Has the Weather changed that much, _in the last week? _I guess I should be happy since our number's are still 2 million above the total's last Summer. *Even though it is still not Summer!!*

I've said before,_ last night, in fact,_ I hope we can keep above the 4 million bouncing ball we went through last Summer!!

Now it seems we have a new member trying to unseat us.

I hate that we are now *12th,* for a bunch of reasons.






Let's all kick it up a notch and get back home,* to 11th Street!* I thought you all liked that house!! 12th street _is a slum!!_






There isn't even internet access here, without a personal Hot Spot!

Let's us get on the Horse!! Nobody WANTS to live here!!


----------



## FireFox (May 12, 2015)

Arjai said:


> what happened?


I tell you what's happening and will happen, Crunchers that used to have a lot of Machines Crunching  now they have 2/3 if, many Crunchers are giving up due to high Electricity Bills ( I can understand that ) Let's Pray because we need a miracle.


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I tell you what's happening and will happen, Crunchers that used to have a lot of Machines Crunching  now they have 2/3 if, many Crunchers are giving up due to high Electricity Bills ( I can understand that ) Let's Pray because we need a miracle.
> View attachment 64766



Electric bills are one issue but classes are ending at this time of year also and some Team members are crunching while in school. A Summer slowdown is expected.

Keep the faith, contribute what you can, and continue to spread the word on what crunching is all about- this is a marathon, not a sprint! 

*Great Job Team!!!*


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 12, 2015)

I honestly expect my PPD to drop once school lets out next week. I'll be gaming a ton more.  On the upside though I have 3+ weeks this summer where I won't be home at all. As long as no one else touches it my PC should be crunching full power for
That time.


----------



## Arjai (May 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> Electric bills are one issue but classes are ending at this time of year also and some Team members are crunching while in school. A Summer slowdown is expected.
> 
> Keep the faith, contribute what you can, and continue to spread the word on what crunching is all about- this is a marathon, not a sprint!
> 
> *Great Job Team!!!*


You and I both know you are right but, If I can't swing a bat at this dropping ball, what's the fun in that? 

I enjoy the interaction of this Thread but, my posts aren't to be taken too literally. I sometimes just switch off rationality and post what comes out. I feel it adds a little entertainment value lacking in just always posting "Good Job."  

I do hope we can manage to stay above the 4 million marks of last Summer. We have grown, a bit, as a Team and our output should reflect that, even during a Summer slowdown. I sincerely hope that is the case..


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2015)

We should keep in mind that Kai is gone for the summer, and his ppd went from ~200k+ to ~30k, which equates to our overall team WCG points dropping 1 Million right there.



Arjai said:


> I do hope we can manage to stay above the 4 million marks of last Summer. We have grown, a bit, as a Team and our output should reflect that, even during a Summer slowdown. I sincerely hope that is the case..



I think we can do that.  Let's hope for a pleasant summer where we can keep our machines running, and I hope for an increase in work before I have to shut down too


----------



## twilyth (May 12, 2015)

Arjai said:


> We have grown, a bit, as a Team and our output should reflect that, even during a Summer slowdown. I sincerely hope that is the case..


That's really the key - growing the team.  Most people will have at least one computer on for a good part of the day regardless of the temperatures. So rather than relying on a handful of people with crunching farms, it's better to try to attract new users to the team.

That's one of the things I think we try to accomplish with the giveaways.  Some folks might join just for the freebies but a few will always realize how much fun it is to be part of this team and continue to crunch afterwards.  The important point, at least in my opinion, is to never get too serious about things.  I think that scares more people away than it attracts.  As long as we keep things light and have fun, the points will take care of themselves.


----------



## FireFox (May 12, 2015)

Here is my case, it's 2 days that i have all my Cruncher Machines Off but not due High Electricity Bills or something like that (it's fine for me to pay 1200€ per year) but becasue my temperatures at home went over 10c when all Machines are running, to be in my living room is like to be in the pure hell, I have to find where to place all Machines.

There is a Challenge and for the 2 weeks I will be crunching


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2015)

*6,841,433*

OK, So, _to set the RECORD Straight_. *I am a Fool.* I am here solely to post numbers that mean nothing at all to anyone but me and this Team. Well, I am sure not a few others know our Numbers, they probably don't read these posts. _Nor, should anyone, for that matter._ Because these posts of mine, in this Thread, are the musings of the insane person I keep sheltered from the rest of the World.

So, from this point forward, if anyone, _at all,_ feels compelled to take my posts, here, *seriously*, as in...When I ask the question "Why?" It is by most standards, _a __rhetorical question. _

If for some reason you find my postings a bit *overly dramatic*, it is meant to be. _Exasperation,_ is a tool I will continue to use, since *insanity* is conveyed.  

OK, any questions? 





Ok, 12th Again...

At least we're not slummin' it down there with the French!


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2015)

@Arjai you so crazy bro!    I think I speak for all when I say I love your posts.

Good work team, mighty fine yet again


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @Arjai you so crazy bro!   *I think I speak for all when I say I love your posts.*
> 
> *Good work team, mighty fine yet again  *



+1 and +1 

@Arjai 

*WCG-TPU Team Fool* ? Is that a title request?


----------



## FireFox (May 13, 2015)

Arjai said:


> So, from this point forward, if anyone, _at all,_ feels compelled to take my posts, here, *seriously*, as in...When I ask the question "Why?" It is by most standards, _a __rhetorical question. _
> 
> If for some reason you find my postings a bit *overly dramatic*, it is meant to be. _Exasperation,_ is a tool I will continue to use, since *insanity* is conveyed.


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2015)

OK, Holding steady in the* 6 mil+ *category. _Not bad for Science._ _Not even that bad for the Team._ I believe the *only thing bad* _*lies within my personal experiences involving the Number 12*_, which is the position we currently hold, in the standings, *of the UNIVERSE!*

If i have the energy, more about 12 later.

'Da Figur',

*6,386,413*

'Da Proof,




Looks like *Snurk* lost a friend. 

*Random Post time!! Random Post time!! Random Post time!!*

http://www.patents.com/us-6386413.html
Weird that one has to Register, to see the Figure Drawings. Patents .com didn't used to be like that. They can effin' take a hike 'cause I ain't registering for nuttin'!! I get enough stupid frickin' e-mails as it is!!

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/logi...xplore.ieee.org/xpls/icp.jsp?arnumber=6386413

I find this post heartening, as I am a Human and have no problem with pose estimation of an object. Also, because I am Human, it means Robots are not as likely to take over the World, _any time soon_.

Yea Humans!!

Oh well, I was searching for some posts I made about the number 12, couldn't find them. They're out there but, I need to sleep, now!

*Nice Work TPU TEAM!!*


----------



## twilyth (May 14, 2015)

for email registrations, just get a temporary email address.  Search 'temporary email' in google and you should get a butt load.  For example - Guerrilla Mail. 

That's kind of a hassle though to set up one of these every time you need it so I use a junk mail account on gmail.  I have about 2 dozen email addresses on gmail and the ones I care about, I have forwarded to a single account so I never have to look at more than one email account unless I need to send a reply.  Of course the junk mail acct doesn't get forwarded so I only check it when I'm expecting something.

Yahoo also has a feature in their paid version that lets you set up unlimited numbers of addresses based on a root.  So for example bob-123@yahoo.com where the prefix 'bob-' is the root.  Some regristration algo's though won't accept hyphenated addresses.


----------



## xvi (May 15, 2015)

10minutemail, mailinator, etc


----------



## Arjai (May 15, 2015)

Thank you both. However, I am aware of all those options. I have used a number of them in the past, for reasons I will NOT go into, thanks. 

As for tonight's post...




*Red's Savoy Pizza*







Yummy!! I ate there just moments ago. It's a St.Paul Landmark, and I am three blocks away!

*Our Delicious Numbers tonight are as follows:*

*6,260,259*





_12th, again...YEA!!_

It is a *Fantastical Number* but, I just can't be enthusiastic about the standings being in this spot. It's as though *WCG* has been _wanting to torment me!!_ I know this Team doesn't want to do that,_ right?_



*Stupid Links. AND, I Mean Stupid!!*

Anyone remember these goofs?


> This symbol of dot-com excess burned through cash so fast you'd think its executives worked for the federal government. The fashion retail site featured a 3D avatar named Miss Boo, but the real stars of Boo were its founders, who spent money like it was going out of style--$120 million in six months on lavish apartments and expensive gifts, as well as a site that was too unwieldy for the largely dial-up world of 2000. Amazingly, Boo.com is scheduled for a comeback later this year under new owners. Be afraid, be very afraid.


http://web.archive.org/web/20010927092825/http://boo.com/

Looking for Love? Try this, for a wrong place!
http://inmatesforyou.com/

Album Covers. Almost wish I hadn't scrolled through these. Anyone know how to scrub these images from my brain? I suppose a *.50Cal* might help!
http://www.stevecarter.com/albumcovers.htm

OK, I shall leave you with these. I believe _enough is, enough._ *Sometimes.* This time, for sure!


----------



## Arjai (May 16, 2015)

Well, _SETI _jumped up *1 million points,* _overnight!_

With *Team TPU* running a steady, _low to mid,_ 6 million points, it was not enough to stay in the Slums on 12th Street.
*The good news, 13th street is across the tracks, and much nicer!!*






Someone has to mow the lawn and we all will have to _share a bathroom_ but, it's got a decent back yard for *BBQ!!* 

*6,552,952*





*OK, and you thought yesterday's links were Stupid. *









http://neuticles.com/
Scroll down on the homepage, *NeuticlesID!!* Brilliant?
--------------------------------------
http://www.bidforsurgery.com/
Um, wasn't their a movie about this? _A really bad one? _I may be mistaken. But not about this site, _bad idea._
--------------------------------------
Although not so stupid, now that I read through the pages. But the name of the Site?
Rabies, for Kids! 

Ok, they changed the name to Rabies and Kids...But it used to be a little more gruesome.


> ..You'll be foaming at the mouth long before you reach the "Activities" section, _which features a photo of a dog's brain being sliced with a scalpel_...



http://www.cdc.gov/rabiesandkids/
---------------------------------------
OK, *this one* is definitely more Germain...
http://hamsterdance.com/


----------



## Arjai (May 17, 2015)

Well, looks like a few teams dropped the ball and we are *back at the 11th Street Abode!! Love that House!*

*6,283,773*






SETI and Planet3D both dropped _like a stone._ Giving us another day in our _Gatekeeper Home!!_

*Gotta Love it!!*

I am totally fried. Work, Lack of Sleep and 2 Beers at the bar...Equals no linkage tonight and a *Good Night* to you all!!


----------



## Arjai (May 18, 2015)

University of Kaiserslautern _jumped up_ from the doldrums and bumped us back into the *slums of 12th Street.* 

*6,354,055*

_Still Rockin' Steady!! _Looks like it could be an up and down summer, position-wise, with all these others jumping up and down in points.

I am hoping, next paycheck, to score a few Dell desktops with 2 threaded CPU's, for a Hundo. I am hoping for *five, for 10 threads. *He's a stickler of a guy and may only give me_ 4, for 8 threads_. _I am hoping the Cash in Hand will sway him._

Anyway...





*Nice Work TPU Crunching Team!!

We a chugging right along! I love that we are maintaining such a good number!! 6 Million is 2 to 3 Million more than last Summer!!*

*Good ups Team!!
*


----------



## Arjai (May 19, 2015)

*WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOO!!*

_Would 'ja_ *LOOK at THAT!!!*

*7,189,157*







Still in the _11th Street Abode_ but* NOW, with 7 Million Points!!* 

*Nice up Team TPU!!*


----------



## FireFox (May 19, 2015)

Arjai said:


> 7,189,157


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2015)

*Here we go...*Hit play and then scroll down...









*7,530,800*

Awesome, no questioning THAT!!

We also maintained our residence on 11th Street!! *"Gate Keepers, Heyoo!!"





*
Here I was, just getting used to the 6 Million outputs, which were fine, and now we are pumping out a 2 day 7 mil+ output that is *laying down the LAW!!

You must be better than the best to stay atop this TEAM!!





*
I am trying, REAL hard to keep it calm here. I am attempting, now, to install Chrome on my Socket A. Not gonna work. So, Firefox, here I come. This has been a long day, installing an OS and Updates and now this!!

Take a deep Breath, it will be OK. It will be Crunching, shortly. AAAHHH!
* OK, Nice Work Team TPU!!



*


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2015)

OK, yet another Day spent Putzing around with my Socket A. Spent a good number of hours hung up on one update of 184. 113 was the hanger. Just now got the thing to attempt a reboot.

Screens on, HDD is workin' but, no display, as of yet, going on _3 minutes!_

When it does eventually post. I am gonna just update the GPU driver, get CPUz and GPUz and then CCleaner the Registry, after a WIN7 Disk Cleanup, Then let Security Essentials run a scan then....*Restart BOINC and let her rip!!*

I need it to dump at least on WU so I can change it's profile. It already spent 10 hours on, overnight, on it's very first WU...
*A CEP2!! *LOL, it failed. So, I have a CEP2-less profile set up on WCG for it and my buddies comp, he's been offline since last year!!

So, enough about me, although_ I know you all want to know more!!_ 

Tonight, due to the fact that this *Team cannot settle down*, we have moved back into the 
*10th Street Mansion!!*






I hope we can empty the Boxes, this time!!

*7,377,565*






_Nice Crunching TPU!!!_

Now, *STUPID LINKS! STUPID LINKS! STUPID LINKS! YEA!*

*Pets.com *
Petsmart has the domain now but, what'a waste of money!! Wiki link there, has the lowdown.


> Who let this dog out? Back in the heady days of 1999 it must have seemed perfectly normal to spend $175 million making a sock puppet famous. But the notion of saving some coin on kibbles and kitty litter never caught on with consumers, and by November 2000 Pets.com had been euthanized--going from IPO to liquidation in just nine months. Before it got sent to the pound, however, the dot com filed suit against Triumph the Comic Insult Dog for allegedly defaming its moth-friendly mascot. Apparently, even sock puppets have feelings.



The sheer balls of a failed group of wealthy losers, _to sue Triumph. Sad._ The best thing that came out of Pets.com was their commercials. 

*Cartoonnetwok.com. *
This one I remember. I came home drunk one night and was wondering what was on Adult Swim. I don't think AS had their own site or, didn't have the schedule. But Cartoon Network did have the schedule. So, Drunk me effed up the typo and, walla! Stuck in a nightmare!! I eventually had to force a reboot and *spent 20 minutes delousing my hard drive!!*


> No that's not a typo; it's "typosquatting," where a site owner deliberately registers a misspelling of a popular domain in the hopes of attracting the actual site's traffic. Cartoonnetwok was one of some 5500 deceptive domains owned by John Zuccarini, d/b/a/ "Cupcake Confidential." But that wasn't Zuccarini's only nasty bit of business. FTC investigators visiting one of his sites found their screens filled with 29 new browser windows for instant credit, online psychics, gambling, and porn sites. When they hit the Back button, another 7 windows opened--a technique known as "mousetrapping." Worse, many of Zuccarani's typosquatting sites were aimed at children. In 2003 Zuccarini pleaded guilty to violating the Truth in Domain Names Act and was sentenced to 2.5 years in the federal pen.



OK, one more?

OK, this is more along the lines of,* "OK, Yea, Bad Idea"*

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2924592/google-tone-broadcasts-urls-to-any-device-within-earshot.html

Not sure this will be such a hit in the Coffee Shop World.



By the way, _I may have a 7850 coming my way_, for Karen. When I can tear myself away from Dragon Age, why I *REALLY *am buying it, It will be my entry into the *Folding Hemisphere*, since it will be the only GPU I have worthy of it!! 

I have a PM through to the Seller, here on TPU. I sure Hope to get it,_ since I just bought the game!!_


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2015)

Arjai said:


> By the way, _I may have a 7850 coming my way
> ... _
> I have a PM through to the Seller, here on TPU. I sure Hope to get it,_ since I just bought the game!!_



I seem to know what you're talking out here! I sure hope you get it good sir! Folding is an admirable cause, just like our crunching!


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I seem to know what you're talking out here! I sure hope you get it good sir! Folding is an admirable cause, just like our crunching!


Got's it!! It should be on it's way, shortly!!


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Got's it!! It should be on it's way, shortly!!



You got the MSI 7850 right? Awesome little card- mine can do a nice overclock w/o too much heat or noise!


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2015)

MSI Twin Frozer 7850...

I'm hoping it will be a workhorse, OC, Folding and a bunch of Dragon Age!


----------



## Arjai (May 22, 2015)

OK, So, I hope we all had a chance to settle into the 10th Street Mansion!! 

2nd day here and_ I am *LOVIN' IT!!*_

*7,196,308*







*I am so Freakin' Excited!!*

_1st,_ *We are Killing It!!* *10th Place!! *
_2nd,_ it's damn near summer, no Challenge *and we are Killing It!!*
_3rd,_ around about a week from now, _I will be installing a 7850 into Karen._..*I can't WAIT!!*

4th, well, there isn't a fourth but, _I am excited about moving into my own place_ *(around July 1st)*_!!_

OK, deep Breath.....
* Nice Crunching Team TPU!!
Only the Best-est Team in 'Da Universe!!*









*And we's The Best Damn Team of Crunchers, IN IT!!*


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2015)

*Inched out by ESU!*

Oh Well, _That probably won't last. _May as well just keep our stuff in the basement of the Mansion. _We will be back!_

But since we have the Deed on the 11th Street place, we can just roust the renters and _party on,_
*Cause WE OWN 'Dis Beeatch!! *_LOL!_

*7,116,144*

_Still,_ *Incredibly Impressive outing!!*





I know, you folks regularly see this snippet of the rankings. Let me _assure you_, Taking this crop, from the *TOP* of the list of *Top point getters*, has not always been the case!

_This has been an incredible run_, even despite the turn down by some members, for various reasons.

*Thank You Team TPU, All of You, for making my job, here, just a little, tiny bit, easier!! *


----------



## Arjai (May 24, 2015)

*Told 'ja!!*

*Back to the Mansion Party People!!*

ESU could keep up the rent, as I predicted.

But we got this, despite a downturn (looks WCG-wide, downturn).

*6,904,214*






*This place is SOOOO Nice!*





_Let's have a BBQ!! *Out by the pool!* _











I am going to a Saint's game tomorrow night. The new stadium is _right downtown!! _So, my post will be a bit tardy tomorrow night. Fair Warning!!

http://saintsbaseball.com/


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2015)

OK, so, it was raining,_ lightly_. Even so, I *got soaked *by the 5th inning, and left.

I am watching the end of the game, now, online. Saints are up 12-3 Top of the 9th, coming up. 4 Wins, 96 more wins to go!!

Anyway, here we are. *Still kicking butt.*

*6,878,155*






Another day in the Mansion. Time enough to clean up after the *BBQ pool party!! *_Grab that broom!!_ 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DD5BX0/?tag=tec06d-20

Is this better than the GeForce 6600GT I have now? And is the price worth it? (I kinda know it's better but, worth $70?)

What about this Tanga?http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IG117YI/?tag=tec06d-20

Might as well get this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00316SZSE/?tag=tec06d-20

Any who,* Nice work TPU!!*

*10th Spot is the Shizzle!!


*


----------



## Arjai (May 26, 2015)

ESU got us kicked out of the 10th Spot. Once again, we need to put our stuff in the basement._ This won't last._ It's a college team and all they do is _Party in our Mansion!_

So, *let's get ready to clean it up, in the morning.* 

*7,221,063!!*






Lot's of _big name_ Teams sitting *BEHIND US!!*

Why?

Because, _Team TPU is the Best!! _ IBM sits on top because they are IBM. We sit where we are, as unlikely as it should be, because *we are the BEST TEAM IN THE UNIVERSE!!*



*Nice Work TPU Team!!*


----------



## Arjai (May 27, 2015)

Oh well, I guess ESU wanted to stay another day, perhaps to clean up the mess or, to have another party. Your guess is as good as mine!


We did VERY WELL, AWESOME, actually...

*7,200,619*

Good for the Gatekeeper Spot, _that we OWN!!_






Hmmm, I am trying to get into my Yahoo, on This Ole Comp, the socket A, and my password is not working...I've been having a hell time with Yahoo passwords, as of late. Don't know why? 

*AHA!! I got it!!* I just remembered my last bout with Yahoo and I subtly changed my password by mingling two passwords I use, thus the confusion and the sudden AHA moment. Sometimes, writing, or typing, something out, draws conclusions that otherwise were confounding.

Anyone else find this true?

The wierd part? _The reddish-purple Flash _when I remembered the password.

OK, if you could Mash-up these to things...








and then make them _flash before your eyes_, or, rather, just behind them. That would be what happened to me a few moments ago.
Oh course, I am talking about Susan Coffey's hair color. 



*Have a Great Night TPU Crunchers!!*


----------



## xvi (May 27, 2015)

Arjai said:


> _The reddish-purple Flash _when I remembered the password.


If you don't mind my curiosity, does it work the other way around? For example, does seeing that same reddish-purple remind you of the password?

TPU's been laying down some nice numbers. Makes me excited to see what we rake in during the upcoming challenge.


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2015)

xvi said:


> If you don't mind my curiosity, does it work the other way around? For example, does seeing that same reddish-purple remind you of the password?
> 
> TPU's been laying down some nice numbers. Makes me excited to see what we rake in during the upcoming challenge.


No, I see colors when emotional. Colors rarely make me emotional, if ever, don't really recall that happening.

On to the Numbers.

*7,070,717*

_Very nice, indeedy!!_






I am having a hell of a time with my new 7850, in Karen. I cannot seem to load the AMD Driver. I get the Intel Graphics or, a Standard VGA Adapter driver, from Microshit!!

I have 13.12_78 and cannot seem to get the card to take it. GPUz has yet to show that as the driver AND, I have to use the D-Sub to get video, instead of the DVI cable plugged into the GPU!!

I have Uninstalled the Standard, Used the AMD Wizard to install it. The Wizard, Install Manager, says the driver is installed.

The fans are spinning...The card was partially read by GPUz with the Standard driver...What gives?

Am I using too new of a driver? CatControlCenter won't open because it says there is nothing it can do?

*"There are NO settings that can be configured"*  ? WTF??

Anyway, *Nice Crunching TEAM TPU!!

*


----------



## xvi (May 28, 2015)

Ah, I remember the days when 6 million was a high day. 


Arjai said:


> I am having a hell of a time with my new 7850, in Karen. I cannot seem to load the AMD Driver. I get the Intel Graphics or, a Standard VGA Adapter driver, from Microshit!!


It should show up as a separate display adapter. What do you see in the Device Manager?


----------



## Caring1 (May 28, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I am having a hell of a time with my new 7850, in Karen. I cannot seem to load the AMD Driver. I get the Intel Graphics or, a Standard VGA Adapter driver, from Microshit!!
> 
> I have 13.12_78 and cannot seem to get the card to take it. GPUz has yet to show that as the driver AND, I have to use the D-Sub to get video, instead of the DVI cable plugged into the GPU!!
> 
> ...


What does it show in GPUz?
Is the card working properly, has it ever been flashed?


----------



## Heaven7 (May 28, 2015)

@Arjai , I've had some issues like that before. I'd try to use an older driver first. Uninstall your current version before you do and clean up registry entries as well. I'm using version 13.4 - it works fine. You could also try to disable (not uninstall) the other graphics adapters via the Device Manager and then give it another try. I suppose your D-sub is plugged into the mobo, not the card itself. If so, you should be safe to try it. It worked for me, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Arjai (May 29, 2015)

OK, First off, Thanks everybody for the offers of help. Seems all of us have had our issues at one time or the other.

I uninstalled, via Windows, everythiing AMD, or ATI. Then ran CCleaner's registry cleaner, x3. Then Glary, remove programs, to make sure and then Registry Repair. 20 items it found, in 2 scans. Both times 3rd one was clean.

Then, since I saved the latest download, I ran it again, minus the Standard VGA crapper and the internet shut off.

Suddenly, about 2:45 AM, it all worked!! So, despite the lack of sleep, I did learn something about AMD Drivers. Dump them all, entirely and start fresh for each update.

I have had, have, no problems with the Nvidia drivers, on my other machines, running a 6600gt, currently in This Ole Comp.

Sometime early next week, it will be switched out for a 6800GT, Twice the memory and almost 3 times the card!! Also, 2GB of DDR of the Mushkin kind will be here also (again, Twice the memory, this time RAM).

So, point is, we'll see how the Nvidia switcheroo goes!


----------



## Arjai (May 29, 2015)

OK, on to the NUMBERS!!!!!!!!!

Seems XtremeSystems and ESU, switched spots. Since we are the Gatekeepers, no worries. 

6,884,020






Nice Numbers for a Summer Day minus a Challenge, and all. Still keeping pace with the big guns.

They'll see the Monster Unleashed, come Mid-June, no? 

I need some sleep. Plus I need to update This Thread!!


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2015)

On a side note, *Happy Birthday Heat!!* 
http://heatware.com/bday15.php

Still holding back the_ hordes!! 
_
Gatekeeper, live in Paris, 2005.








I love Leslie Feist. There, I said it. Again. 

Ok, the* Numbers!!* *OK!!*

_Geez,_ you guys can get demandingly annoying!!

*6,784,329*






_Two_ things are giving me pause.

*First*, came home to This Ole Comp flashing some binary signals of demise via the drive and power lights. The fans were spinning but no video output and now nothing, after a restart attempt. I'm thinking the old bessie of a PSU, _from the 90's, no less,_ bought the Farm. 



> It's been a good run Sparkle Dual Bridge 350!!! Glad to have had you as a friend. You stayed true, despite the time and changes, always there, steady, like a well needed rock!
> 
> You will be missed.



_Sorry_, rare form of emotional outburst. I will try to gather myself up....

OK, *TWO*, I tend to mentally check out, after hearing a Feist song. She seems to have total control of my synesthesia! 

*Third-ly,* "there is no 'Third-ly!'"

_There is_ if *I SAY SO!!*

OK *Third*_-ly_, as I was saying, is I am slowly getting *amped* about moving and I am *truly excited* about Tuesday, coming up.

I am going to do some maintenance on Karen, Tim and Fans and such. Also, will try out a couple PSU's I have here, that I am unsure of working. If I get This Ole Comp fired up, he's due for some upgrading. New Memory and a used 6800 GT. 

OH! another thing for TOC, a heatsink I have been polishing... and polishing...





Only 2 hours in. _Gots me a few more to go!!_

Anyways, got this hunk of Cu by way of @ThE_MaD_ShOt . He knows what it looked like 2 hours earlier!! I plan to get it Mostly smooth and mirror-like!! I would love to have this cooling my Barton's, I have a few of them. In fact, I even bought a replacement fan for this (a Nexus Silent 70mm), it's a Thermaltake Volcano 7+. ICYWW.

_Anyway_, with all that outta the way, that leaves Tuesday. My other day off.

After a couple morning errands, I have the rest of the day, early afternoon start, to myself and the *4 games I downloaded from Steam*, onto Karen's HDD. My first _Real,_ if somewhat old, _GPU!!_ I get to play something other than an Indie, or Flash, game!!

*WooHOOO!! I can't wait!

So, Great Job Crunchers!! "Gatekeeper, Gatekeeper..."

*
P.S. another Feist for 'yas!


----------



## Arjai (May 31, 2015)

OK, so, another Gatekeeper night.

*6,451,565*






*Nice Work Team TPU!!*

_I hope we keep this up!!_

I will be taking Karen apart, in the morning, so my personal average will drop. Oh well, she should only be down for a few hours. Then, This Ole Cruncher is down and out. After Karen is back up, Time to take it apart and try to find the problem.

I just got the memory for it and the new fan for the CPU cooler. It would be a shame if I can't use it. Unlikely since, I have 2 more Socket A boards, if this one took a hit from the PSU dying. I hope not!

Anywho, _Wish me the best, PLEASE! I_ really do want to keep This Ole Comp working. It's been a, slow, but hard working machine for many years. It would be sad to let it go, not to mention all the fun I've had playing with the clocks on these old Athlon XP's!!

If I can get one of these PSU's to fire up, I may even throw the *3200+ Barton* in for a test run!! I've had it for over three years, have yet to put in and see what it will do.

_Good night TPU_, I had a rough one today and I need to wake up and get to work on these Computers!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 1, 2015)

_OK! How is everybody? Good!!_

I got Karen up and running, with a nice new fan, intake on the side facing the GPU. New Tim on the GPU and CPU. She's running about 5 degrees F cooler and the GPU, folding at 95% Load, is sitting pretty at 48C.

The only problem today was twofold. This Ole Comp is still down and another computer I have I can get to the setup page but, cannot boot, not even from the optical drive...Not sure there. I do know the PSU works but, it's a 230W Compaq that I don't want in TOComp. So, it's be later this week before I can buy a new PSU. I'm thinking of this one.

*On to the numbers!!*

*6,580,280!*

_Holding Steady!!_






*11th Street is a nice place!!*

*Links!!*

http://awfullibrarybooks.net/
This site is a treasure trove of crazy old books. I meander here about 5 or 6 times a year for hours!

http://www.cracked.com/
Goofy Stories, so are pretty good. In a similar vein as the Onion, but different.

*Fine work TPU!!*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 1, 2015)

Arjai said:


> before I can buy a new PSU. I'm thinking of this one.


If you can handle the rebate, this would be much better. CORSAIR CS450M 450W 80 PLUS GOLD Modular PSU $27
Edit: Expires 6/1!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 2, 2015)

*6,973,371*






_yes._
There is a lot I wanna say, but, due to the_ pain in my back, _I will end this early.

*Nice effing job TEAM TPU!!*

Quite the jump, to _almost_ 7 Mil!!


I know, I know, *"almost" *only counts in, Hand Grenades, Atom Bombs and Lawn Jarts!

There are more but, I am tired, a little buzz and in_ very_ intense pain. So, Good Night and Crunch on!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 3, 2015)

Well, _Look at that!!_

*A VERY nice day in TPU Crunching land!!*

*7,078,628*








Maintaining the Gateway spot, in 11th, _like a champ!!_


*Well done Team!*






Spoiler: NSFW









 Emily says, "Thumbs Up!"


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2015)

7+ Million... not bad for a warm summer's day


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2015)

*Great job Team!!!* 



manofthem said:


> 7+ Million... not bad for a *warm summer's day *



Was *48F (9C)* here this morning


----------



## Arjai (Jun 4, 2015)

_Another beautiful Result!!_

*7,270,033*






*7.2,*_ up_ *.2 million* _today, Eh?_



*Nice work Team TPU!!*

_Got to go to bed..._Been trying, *for a while* to get OpenCL on my 7850...


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Arjai said:


> _Got to go to bed..._Been trying, *for a while* to get OpenCL on my 7850...



http://www.overclock.net/t/1162426/solved-how-can-i-enable-opencl


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2015)

Two things are bothering me.

ESU and XtremeSystem Team, why are we always behind those?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> ESU and XtremeSystem Team, why are we always behind those?



*TPU Needs Moar Powa!!!  *


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *TPU Needs Moar Powa!!!  *


Moar Powa?
Nah, we have it, all what we need is less Lazy Crunchers


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 4, 2015)

hhhhhhhhhmmmmm

maybe i need another Xeon on stream



Spoiler



like this one


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Two things are bothering me.
> 
> ESU and XtremeSystem Team, why are we always behind those?



The math is pretty easy to see- ESU has a single user with more output than our entire Team and XS has around 40-50% more active members than we currently do.

We're doing just fine imho, our small Team is consistently pulling awesome numbers every day and we continue to grow.

Here's a little fun with the #'s-
XS is doing 9,030 ppd per member currently while TPU is at 11,975 ppd per member- *nearly 30% more!!!*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 4, 2015)

Very good explanation there @Norton, thanks for that.


I can say that, thanks to a recent deal with @Norton, i'll be swapping my 2100 for a 2600k so my points should be increasing a little bit which equates to a few more points for the team; however, rather than OCing, i may undervolt as much as possible to try to conserve some power.  Also, come challenge time, I should have my bro's 4670k added back in to the mix.  Unfortunately, that's all I can muster since my fund are fairly limited due to some financial uncertainties for the time being, hence my undervolt idea.

Speaking of undervolting, I did that to the 4790 as much as I could, and it's running rather well at only about 92w.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 5, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/t/1162426/solved-how-can-i-enable-opencl


I will try that sometime tomorrow? maybe later than that, IDK. Thanks though!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 5, 2015)

A very nice number tonight!!

I'm guessing the House on 11 Street is accommodating us well? I know I like it here!!

*6,988,446*







I gave a core, on Karen, to F@H. It will be gone until Challenge time. I have been tweaking that system, attempting to get a *big *daily PPD number. IDK if OpenCL is even used while Folding. If so, I will see so in the next day, or so. I have been working a lot and _my back is still sore_, even after my Chiropractor visit.

I am gonna go to bed here shortly. Gotta check a few things and then I am out.  

_Have a Great night TPU!!_

*Nice Work Crunchers!!

*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 6, 2015)

Woop!!

Another 7 Million!!

*NICE!!*

*7,446,278*






_Still Rockin' it on 11th Street!!_

I can *FEEL* it. Can _YOU?_

I'm talkin' 'bout, *CHALLENGE TIME!!!*

_I'm already excited!! _

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...21st-2015-for-dad-for-kreij-win-stuff.213211/

_GO FORTH, AND CRUNCH!!_


----------



## Arjai (Jun 7, 2015)

*7,001,257*

I'm unsure what to say!

*Awesome job Crunching Team!!




*
I am tired.

I need to sleep. I have been up, already, for 16 hours, so far.

So, sorry for the short post. 

*Awesome Job*, again, *Team TPU Crunchers!!

*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2015)

7 million points, 11th place, all on a summer's day.... Not too bad at all, I can't complain lol 


Great work TPU, let's see if we can boost a little as we move into challenge time!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 8, 2015)

_OK, Time for the *NUMBERS!!!*_

And what a *nice number it is!*

*7,101,147*

_Keeping it real, Team TPU!! _






*Gotta Love the 7's!!*

Anyway, I have to go to bed, again. My back is aching and I need to rest because I work in the morning. I mean work, no desk jockey job for mauh. So, yea, my old friend, _"Pain"_, tends to wear me out. 

I need my rest.

*Good job TEAM!! Let's keep it Crunching!!*

*2 DAYS Until Challenge Time!!*

_Woop!!_


----------



## Arjai (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, I guess this Team didn't like the 7's so much? LOL.


*8,177,349*

_Woo Hoo!!_!

_Still keeping pace, _but I foresee a move up in the standings...say, _48 hours_, or so, from now? 






*NICE Work!! And I Mean that!!*

It's a little less than two days away and this Team has collected some extra Crunchers and has put up *a Pre- Challenge number*, that, is *Incredible!!*

*TPU RUNS the SHOW!!*

_I can't WAIT _until Wednesday's Numbers!!

*Woot!*

**


----------



## Arjai (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok, So, *Challenge Started* 2 plus hours ago!

Tonight's number is similar to last night, everybody spooling up, checking settings...

*8,161,910*

Tomorrow, the results will be in. Hopefully everyone is ramped up to _100% on all Cores_ and has a couple days in their Cache, for any strangeness from WCG, it's happened before!





Since it appears that none of the Top 10 teams have entered our Challenge, we have a good chance of _climbing the ranks, in the next week,or so. _

*Let's Crank 'em UP!!*


Spoiler: Crank IT!!


































By the way, *NICE WORK TPU CRUNCHERS!!
*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 11, 2015)

*BOOM,* _Out Go the Lights!!_


*8,371,767*

_Skipped right passed 10th spot!!_






*Nice UPS!!*

_Here's to Dean!!_ *One Year gone. We miss 'ya Bud!!*




Spoiler










I think he would have loved that *^* AND that we are in the *TOP 10!!

*


----------



## t_ski (Jun 11, 2015)

And we even passed XS!


----------



## xvi (Jun 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Speaking of undervolting, I did that to the 4790 as much as I could, and it's running rather well at only about 92w.


Lost notifications to this thread, so I'm trying to catch up.
I'd be quite interested in seeing a new submission in the Cruncher Efficiency thread once the PPD levels out (assuming you changed clock speed).


----------



## Arjai (Jun 12, 2015)

_UP_ and _DOWN_ *goes the Weasel!!* 

*8,110,780*

_Still in the 8's!!_  As you can see, we kinda _scared_ our neighbors!  

They responded, a little, and we dropped, a little. No worries, we'll _get'em back tomorrow!!_ 






*Nice Work TPU!!*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2015)

It looks like the 8 million spot is where the party is at! Great work guys! :]


----------



## Arjai (Jun 13, 2015)

Hmmmm, I thought we _would be going up,_ *more.  *

*?*

Not that what we are _doing is bad,_ _not at all!! _

Yet, we have been *going down* for the second Challenge day, *in a row! *

_Let's put the Gaming aside!!_ There is a Challenge on; Yes, we are dominating, among the current teams involved. *However,* there are the World standings to consider. 

What kind of Team _stays where they are_ throughout a Challenge? *Not this one!! *

*We accell during Challenges!!* So, let's get it humming and *churn out *the Numbers!!  

*8,102,758*






*Nice Work TPU!!  *

*But I know we can do even more!! Despite the Weather!! 

Sweat a little, you know you should lose a couple pounds!!  

*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2015)

*OK!!*

Looks like it was a _down day_ for all of _WCG land_. *However,* due to the overwhelming _Team of TPU Crunchers,_ we outpointed _31,503_ other Teams for *7th Place!!!!*

*7,453,744*

Look at all the low scores, we still did _AWESOME!!_






*Way to go TEAM TPU!!!!

You guys ROCK!!*



*BTW, Look at all these other Great Teams, Giving it their all!!







*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow, what a strange day eh?  I mean all teams are down, but even though we're down in overall numbers, our placement went up, all the way to 7th!  

Very awesome!


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Very awesome!



+1 Great job Team!


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Wow, what a strange day eh? I mean all teams are down, but even though we're down in overall numbers, our placement went up, all the way to 7th!
> 
> Very awesome!


Strange indeed... however, I'm not complaining at all.  GO TPU!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, another _Strange day in WCG Land_, where the numbers don't quite make sense. *Ours went up a bit!*

But, we are still *Truckin'* and we kept the 7th Street Condo's for another day!!











*Fine work Team TPU!!*

Eventually,_ I hope,_ we will rejoin the *8 million Club* and climb Higher!!


*KEEP CRUNCHIN'!!*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow, another night on 7th street!  I think this is spoiling us a little too much, never going to want to leave


----------



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2015)

*Woooooo!*

_I love my Condo, you?_ 

*8,411,527*

*Thank You all for the BIG Number!!*






We kept the _7th Street Condo's_ and* BOY*, _am I happy about that!!_ 

Points seem to be back to normal, and _we are still kicking butt!!_

*Go TEAM TPU!!*

*Crunch ON!!*



P.S. Are we gonna hit the 9's? Let's CRANK it UP, and see!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2015)

It's funny and humbling to think that if team IBM joined our Challenge on the last day, we'd be dead in that 1 day lol.  Not that that would happen I don't think; I don't know what their team is like, but I doubt it 


Great work everyone, this 7 Spot is awfully sweet, like Pooh w/ hunny!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Pooh


Wait a second, is that Honey or Lava?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Wait a second, is that Honey or Lava?



That's Pooh with honey, although in the stories it was always spelled "hunny" instead lol.

And he really liked his honey, much like I'm loving this 7th Place! 



BTW @Knoxx29 where's your badge? It seems to be missing again. Uh oh, this all over again


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Wait a second, is that Honey or Lava?


Toffee. (sugar + heat)


----------



## xvi (Jun 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Wait a second, is that Honey or Lava?


Molten honey, technically.


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2015)

xvi said:


> Molten honey, technically.



Bee vomit


----------



## Arjai (Jun 17, 2015)

We lost the Condo's to RIT, but the_ Apartments on 8th are just fine!_

They have been updated to include *High Speed Cabling*, to each room, for _awesome connectivity!! _

There are enough apartments for everyone and the *neighborhood is hoppin'!*

*8,189,242*











*Awesome work TEAM TPU!!*

_We are doing quite well and that brings *Joy* to this Humble Cruncher._ Speaking of Humble, _ThE MaDcRuNcHeR_ is up and running!

It's an AMD Athlon 64 Dual Core 3800+, running on Ubuntu. Slightly O/C ed to _2.1Ghz_, will test a few more ups, over time.

*Crunch ON!!

*


----------



## FireFox (Jun 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> BTW @Knoxx29 where's your badge?


Don't worry I have it in my pocket


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, MaDcRuNcHeR is down. I will have to figure it out another day, maybe tomorrow, maybe not.

Anyway, We are still _taking names and kicking butt_, in this Challenge. We are also putting out some nice *BIG* numbers! But, for whatever reason, RIT has ours. Seems every time we up the game, _they redouble their efforts_ to stay above us.

Not sure why they do that but, we _have been making it harder for them._ 

*8,044,731*

_Evidence_ of my last point:





I bet if @Knoxx29 wasn't such a p@##y, we'd have beat them at this little game!! (no offense, easy target!)

No worries, we'll get them and all the rest, save IBM, in good time.

*Have a pleasant evening Team TPU!!*

*CRUNCH ON!!!!

*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2015)

_Um,_ Well.

I am a little bit _Surprised_ and a *Whole lot of Happy*, _And Proud!!_

This Number, *8,153,562*

Which is *Awesome*, _all by itself,_ doesn't compare to *THIS* number,


Spoiler

















*Movin' on UP!!*






The Mansion on Sixth...






You should see the yard. 

*Nice, no, Spectacular Results TEAM TPU!!

*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2015)

Wow, I share your feelings @Arjai because I'm surprised and thrilled about this. I don't say this lightly, but this is a big deal, a very big deal!


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2015)

*AWESOME JOB TEAM!*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 19, 2015)

My son was sitting down to do his piano work today when he said,"I just realized, it's hot in here."  I looked away from the row of blinking LED's.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 19, 2015)

Arjai said:


> The Mansion on Sixth...


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2015)

OK, so. We did *Awesome* yesterday and _although we slipped a little..._

We are still doing *Awesome in the Standings!! *

*7,726,648*

_We're back in the Condo's!!_





_Gotta love the rooftop patio, *Gotta!*_





Also, Gotta love that we've been giving RIT the business end of our output!

Nice work TEAM TPU!! You guys give me Hope for Humanity!! _7th Place in the Universe_ is a *Great place to be!!*

Nothing else makes me feel better, _as often,_ as this team does! So, _you got that going for 'ya!!

*Crunch ON!!*

**_


----------



## Arjai (Jun 21, 2015)

OK, so. Currently, I am *BUSHED!!*

Long Work day and after 2 beers, I am nearly done.

Please forgive the short post, I will be back tomorrow with _a bit more energy._

*7,101,556*






Well U of K is also_ killing RIT. _Looks as though RIT has given in to our *current superiority!* U of K, though, has us in their sites!

_Time to crunch at 100%_ and keep them out of our Condo's!!

*Awesome Work TEAM TPU!!

*


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 21, 2015)

Whatever happened to the Sony VAIO Team and Binghamton U?


----------



## Arjai (Jun 22, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Whatever happened to the Sony VAIO Team and Binghamton U?


Check here, on the next page... Some teams can't stand the Heat, like us!!

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points


----------



## Arjai (Jun 22, 2015)

Well. a _wierd points_* Sunday Funday.*

_However_, we moved up!!

Does this place Ring a Bell?





*6th Place. AGAIN!!!!!!!!!*

_WTF? Is this the BEST TEAM EVER? Or, What?_

*Super,* *Duper,* *Crazy, Awesome and Stellar.*

_Way to go Funday Sunday Spectacular!!_

*TEAM TPU FTW!!

7,518,154*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, *another* _Awesome day for TPU Crunchers!!_

*7,948,748*







*6th* spot for us!! *AGAIN!!*

_Gotta LOVE IT!!!_

*Awesome work Team!!*

*Challenge over and still Killing it!!*

*Thank You All for making this one of the BEST Challenges, EVA!!*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 24, 2015)

Still winding down.

But,* still* an _Awesome output!  _

RIT finally got us, oh well, it was *fun while it lasted!!  *

*7,476,997*






*Crunch On Team TPU!!* 
We are *still,* _and will remain_, the *absolute Best team in the known Universe!!

*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 25, 2015)

This is it!

Another Awesome Day!

*7,159,423*







*Fine Work Team!!*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 26, 2015)

Well, looks like _we are in 8th again!_

These Apartments *are likeable*, no?

*6,892,184*

_8th Street..._










Seems we are still winding down a bit. However, it looks like _our normal is the NEW 8th position!!_

Moved up 2-3 spots since before the Challenge. 
*Can it hold?* 
*Will it get too hot?* 
*Are the Power companies shut us down?*

These answers and more, to come. _From somewhere._ Likely about 3 weeks from now, being _July is typically the warmest Month in the Northern Hemisphere._ The good news, I believe most of the Teams surrounding us, _are in the same boat._ If we were Battling Australia for our spot, we'd most likely lose!

*Fortunately,* that is not the case. So, we'll have to see how the see-saw sorts it out. I believe 
_6 Million+ will keep us inside the Top 10,_ barring any spurts because of Challenges, that might upset the standings for a few days.

Have I mentioned *how proud I am *of this Team? 

This was where this team was, 1 Year ago.

Quite the difference, no?



*CRUNCH ON!!*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 26, 2015)

Arjai said:


> This was where this team was, 1 Year ago.



 

Wow, that is a VERY FAR way we have come, and I can remember those times.  That makes me feel very proud of our team's advancements and I hope we can continue to hold a nice place in the Top 10!

But yeah, post challenge means that we settle down a little bit, but that's ok as we all go "balls to the wall" for Challenge time. We do what we can do!

But good work @Arjai keeping us motivated!!!  It's these posts that keep us pushing harder and harder! (that's what she said )


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2015)

We're *awesome*... all there is to it!  

@Arjai - Are you worried about that Team from last year anymore?


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> We're *awesome*... all there is to it!
> 
> @Arjai - Are you worried about that Team from last year anymore?


Probably not.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> @Arjai - Are you worried about that Team from last year anymore?



This is @Arjai


----------



## Arjai (Jun 27, 2015)

_Holding Steady!!_

*6,500,772*

*Awesome Work TEAM TPU!!*

_Hangin' our hat on the 8th Spot!!_












On a side note. This Ol' Comp is still sidelined. It appears that maybe, I got a *DEAD BOARD.*  IDK, anymore. Since I am moving soon, to my own place, _It will have to wait_. I will probably throw the original MSI board back in. Until such time as I find a working MB to replace it, _and upgrade to the 3200+. _

On another side, ThE mAd CrUnChEr, *is acting all weird.* I rebooted the Ubuntu 14.04 disk, loaded her up, no problem. Now, I'm staring at the LOGO, in the middle of a reddish-purple backdrop. _For the last hour_. I don't think it is doing anything. _Again._

Looks like I will have to try it,_* again!*_ *Maybe third time's the charm?*

Regardless, the *Team is doing a Great job*, even without _my two troubled Crunchers_ sidelined!! 

Thanks for keeping me _sane_ and *Happy!!*

*Unlike these two boxes over here!!*

*CRUNCH ON TPU!!

*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 28, 2015)

Apparently, I am no longer a Cruncher, nor am I a Folder.

Wrong, _very wrong._

Anyway, _I'll do this post._ *Despite being neglected!!*

Today we lost the Apartments on 8th, and now we are 9th.

Still, VERY Good!!  _Nothing to cry about, _*except my Badge removal!!*



*5,788,539*





The 9th Street place, some Condo's and Apartments. However, there is a pool and I have a deck overlooking it. The Woman in 410, hot. _She looks good in a Bikini!!_








Spoiler: 410











_Good Night._


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'll stay here. Room 411. See ya at the pool!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 29, 2015)

*Hey!* _Sunday Funday numbers are good!!_

One of the best, _Non-Challenge_ Sundays, that is.

*5,861,814*

*Awesome!!*

Still in the new place.

_Everyone get to meet Cynthia? _






BTW, not her real name. Turns out, she's a Porn Star.   However, _she is single_ if that's your thing.  

*Crunch On TEAM TPU!! 

*


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 30, 2015)

Arjai said:


> The 9th Street place, some Condo's and Apartments. However, there is a pool and I have a deck overlooking it. The Woman in 410, hot. _She looks good in a Bikini!!_



So 9th looks better than 8th. lol


----------



## Arjai (Jun 30, 2015)

OK, sorry about the late post. My friend was gonna bring me some food, after work, at the bar. He's a cook at a local place and said he'd bring me some beef roast. Turns out he had some other things to do, preparing for the 4th, and forgot to bring it. Oh well, he said he'd bring it tomorrow... So, may be another late post, or not. Depends on a few variables I need to work out.

_Anyway_, a very* good number* tonight, better than the last couple days. However, *we stayed in 9th. *

Which is still *9th out of 31,538 Teams.* _Awesome,_ in my book!!

*6,512,109*






At the bottom of this list, the_ "Christians,"_ team is made up of *600*, current members.

We have *529 members *but, only* 87 returned results,* which is good but, many fewer. Yet, we are _number nine._ They are at the bottom of this list of 50.

_Impressive, No? _

*Yes, it is. *Because we are the *Best-est Team in the known UNIVERSE!!* For so many reasons, it would cause me to_ overload TPU servers to list them._

In the Interest of saving @W1zzard  from a *total meltdown,* I will not list them.

You are Welcome, and you are *Thanked, Dearly, *for having the *best website on the Web.*

*Crunch ON TPU!!


Got my Folding Badge!! Woop!!*


----------



## Arjai (Jul 1, 2015)

OK, we've now maintained a *Top 10 *position for a couple weeks.

Let's not let that _slip away,_* OK?*

*6,525,671*






*Very Nice Work TPU Crunchers!! *

_On a personal note, _because you all are so interested in my life, I got 90% of my stuff moved out of my expensive storage locker. I also, _have won the favor of a very beautiful_, although damaged, _53 year old woman that appears to be 30. _She is amazingly tattooed and beautiful. About 5'5" and _nicely proportioned. _Also, rather smart. That's the *main attraction, her brain.*

I hope, to make this a lasting, _repeating_, enamorment. Wish me luck, cause here I go with another crazy chick!!

*Crunch ON!! Team TPU is the BOMB!! *(if I can use such a dated term!)


----------



## manofthem (Jul 1, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I also, _have won the favor of a very beautiful_, although damaged, _53 year old woman that appears to be 30. _She is amazingly tattooed and beautiful. About 5'5" and _nicely proportioned. _



Pics or it didn't happen  

Great work team


----------



## qu4k3r (Jul 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


I agree.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 2, 2015)

Pics will come along _in good time._ *Patience* is what is going to make this work, with her. I'll brag more later,_ or, _*right now*, I walked her to her place, about a mile and a half, and_ she grabbed my hand the moment we left the bar. _

Enough for now.

*On to the Numbers!!*

We held on to 9th Spot, which is *Awesome!!*

*6,657,916*






*Another Job Well Done!! *

Team TPU is _kicking ass and taking names! _*Who's Next!!? *

_Color me, Happy!_ Between _Miss Wells_ and _this Team's performance_, I have *nothing* to Bitch about!! 

*Crunch ON!!

*


----------



## Arjai (Jul 3, 2015)

_Alrighty then!!_

*Awesome Job Team!* I see you _like_ the digs at* 9th Street!

6,447,787*






Have you all met *Mary*, down by the pool? Single Mom living in 201.



Spoiler: Mary in 201








Kids are all grown and off on their own. She likes to swim laps in the afternoon, and like's fine food and red wine. She drives this sweet ass '70 Corvette, got it in the Divorce, he got the Jag.





Don't tell Miss Wells but, I fixed up a Pot Roast with a nice bottle of Italian I had. She invited me over for Dinner on Sunday.  








Looks like ESU is now the Gatekeeper, _instead of us!_ *It's much nicer inside the Gate, no? *

*Nothing but the Best, for the Best set of Crunchers EVER!!*

*CRUNCH ON!!!*


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 3, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Have you all met *Mary*, down by the pool? Single Mom living in 201.


Well I have...  Gorgeous woman! 


Arjai said:


> Don't tell Miss Wells but, I fixed up a Pot Roast with a nice bottle of Italian I had. She invited me over for Dinner on Sunday.


You the man! I was turned down by her.  Enjoy your Dinner together, then.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 4, 2015)

*Well, Hello!!*

Happy to see we have been maintaining our _Awesome-ness!!_

_How are things out there in TPU Land?_ I've been good, a bit over worked and underpaid but, such is my Life.

I stopped by the new apartment, _again_, this evening. I stopped by there the last three days, after work. First day, going through boxes *AND* setting up my bed. Second time, took a nap, on *MY* bed. _1st time in over 3 years, I was in my own bed!!_

And what a wonderful bed it is!! I slept like a _Baby_, almost from the moment I laid down! Tonight, same damn thing!! Got nothing done but, sure felt good!! The strange thing was, both times I woke up,* I didn't panic.*

I can't remember the last time I woke up _somewhere new_ that I didn't have a moment of uncertainty. I am sure that it was because of my own bed, and the instant re-acquaintance of it, that it was so not normal for me!

I feel really good about this move. It will be *all mine.* _1st time, in all my life, I won't live with another person._ *No roommate!!*

*Woo Hoo!! *The Beer and Food, in the 'fridge is* ALWAYS* gonna be there when I come home!! I can leave my wine out, instead of hiding it from others. I can leave the *Pizza box out until morning,* _or even until after work!! _

*OK, TMI!*

_Numbers._ *Right!*

*We are in 9th Place in the UNIVERSE!! Gotta love it!!*

*6,436,989*






Looks like ESU couldn't handle the pressure of holding the Gate! No worries, China is between us and the rest!! 

*Crunch ON TPU!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Arjai (Jul 5, 2015)

_Well,_ *how about that?*

Moved past RIT, did we? *YEP!!*

*6,185,996*






It was by the _skin of our teeth_ but, *we did it!! *I don't expect it to last so,_ savor this!!_

Oh, and also, We *ARE* in _8th place!!_ Back in the Hoppin' 8th Street Apartments!!






I know not all of you are into the Big City Livin' but, *This place has got it all! *Walking distance to _5 Bar's,_ all open until 4 in the morning. _10 restaurants_, and I don't mean McDonalds. The computer shop, locally owned by Ted, a former IBM Tech, Fixes anything and he sells parts wholesale. *Dude is connected!*

So, for those of you turned off by the outside of the building, take a look at 501...







Party at my Place!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 6, 2015)

I hope you all_ Savored the moment,_ because it's gone. However, RIT did not waver much _and neither did we._

So, If we can stay steady, I know I will be not much help until Tuesday,_ we can possibly jump them again,_ while they rest on their laurels, for the Summer.

Plus, I had to miss my dinner with Mary, because of the move. I called her and she said to stop by when we get back in town. So, I am _kinda_ wanting that *8th Spot back*!

*6,039,671*






*Great Job TPU!!*

Let's all get it together,_ in the next couple days,_ and *CRUSH RIT* and keep them at bay. I'd love to see them below us from now until Fall!! *(then all the kids and faculty come back and the machines are all turned on)*

*CRUNCH ON TEAM TPU!! *_The Best Team in the Universe!!


_


----------



## Arjai (Jul 7, 2015)

OK, so I made an error in my last post. Oops.

Anyway, here are last nights numbers.  I was too tired to do anything but sleep last night. I hope no one thought I had abandoned the Team!! Just a momentary setback.

So for *7/6/15...*

*6,771,783*






So, do we have a_ Mole in here?_ Seems everytime I mention, ahem, _Roger Itasca Turtle_, ahem, their points magically improve.

So, maybe if I mention them with unrelated Words...Maybe then they won't see it? Hmmm, Holy Crazy Robot Searches are tipping them off, I'd bet. So, I hope none of them are named Roger and don't live in Itasca or, they're not a computer using Turtle. 

Ninja Turtles...maybe. *But, they're not real, right? *

Damn, I feel so *dirty*, sneaking around like this. Those silly _Itascan Turtles named Roger _have gotten me all paranoid!!

Alright,* *Deep Breath**, I'm fine.


*9th* spot it is. Really, Really, REALLY GOOD STUFF *Team TPU!!*

*Crunch ON!!*


----------



## FireFox (Jul 7, 2015)

Arjai said:


> *Mary*,


if She is real she is F*****G Hot.


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2015)

Arjai said:


> _Roger Itasca Turtle_


----------



## manofthem (Jul 7, 2015)

Seems like lately we've maintained a healthy 6 Million daily average which is by no means shabby at all.  I'm still low personally with one CPU down, but I hope to remedy that tonight 

Great work mates!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 8, 2015)

_Real Internet Trauma_, didn't jump up. So, looks like I beat the *Holy Robot Searcher!!*

And we don't have a mole. Or, he's _hiding for the moment_, trying to kill the trail. If there is one, aside from the silly Robot, *I WILL FIND YOU!!*

Something _YOU do NOT Want..._

_*Meanwhile, in the Happy World of TPU Crunching, We are in 8th Spot!*_

*6,614,761*

_A Nice *BIG NUMBER* for us!!_

Better than a _Rich Integer Tire!! _*Gotta LOVE that!!

CRUNCH ON TPU!!!!!

*
_
_


----------



## Arjai (Jul 9, 2015)

*Screw you Holy Robot Searcher!!* * Ha! *I have killed the robotic mole with _my superior intellect. 
Take that A.I.._

Robots may, someday kill us all, _hopefully not for a great while _but, Artificial Intelligence will never be as conniving _as this guy!!_



Beating those guys is becoming a _RIT_UALISTIC need for me!!  


*6,422,909*
*
*

*Superior Work TPU Crunchers!! That is what we do!!

*


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 9, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Better than a _Rich Integer Tire!! _*Gotta LOVE that!!*


_Rock It, TPU! _


----------



## Arjai (Jul 10, 2015)

OK, numbers...._Drum roll, Please!_

*6,157,222*

A very good *Number, Steady, Consistent *_but,..._






*Count it...*

We are now in a _new spot. _






Remember this place?

Yep, *7th Street Condos!! *

*Don't forget your key fob!!  *My place is on the 7th floor, that's alot of steps! _The key fob works the elevator,_ I had to walk it last time we were here!!

*Great Job TPU!! *

Another day _REFUTING ISLAMIC TERRORISTS!! _

*Crunch ON!!!
*


----------



## Arjai (Jul 11, 2015)

_*R*esearch *I*n *T*hrees_, is sucking wind.._.from our behind!! LOL_

I might also mention, *7th Place,* _again!_

*6,194,070*






*Woop!!*

_Who the Team?_ *We THE TEAM!!  *

*TPU Is the Best, above the Rest!*

_CRUNCH ON TPU!!! 

_


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 11, 2015)

*R*eally *I*n *T*rouble it seems... I love it. *T*hanks, *P*eople - *U *rule!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 12, 2015)

*OK*, so, we lost a spot!

*But, it's OK.*

I like the Uptown Apts on _8th Street!_





*5,748,216*

Looks like *U of K* made a huge jump, _and shoved us down. _ It's all good, _*R*ockets *I*n *T*weed_ were surpassed by the _*E*xtra *S*illy *U*ndergrads_, yesterday and have not recovered. 






*Crunch ON!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jul 13, 2015)

Well, not too shabby for a *Sunday!! *

*5,686,495*

Maintained our _8th position_, *in the World!!*






Look at* U of K* go!!_ Damn!_ 2 days ago they barely had 5 million. Today, they *more than doubled that!! *

WTF? Did School start early? _Are the IT guys working the Summer?_

Oh well, good for them!! _*R*over *I*ncludes *T*heme_ is still idling along.* Good for us! *

BTW, what happened to the _6 million average days?_ We've been sliding slowly down, number wise, but fortunately we've been able to maintain a *Top Ten*. We keep sloughing off and_ I don't think that will last!! _

_Let's Rock this Week and catch a few sleepers on our way up! _

*CRUNCH ON!! * Let's have a _100% MONDAY to start off the Week!!

_

*Who's with me?


Let's Cruise like a McLaren...*


----------



## Arjai (Jul 14, 2015)

*Nice Jump!!*

Unfortunately, we didn't _jump any places._ _However_, we did maintain our *8th place standing *amongst _some stiff competition! _

Both Teams behind us made a pretty *big* move up in numbers _but_, we held them off, _in a fine manner!_ 

*6,692,664*







*Way to go, TEAM TPU!!*  Giving it to the _*E*xtra *S*pecial *U*ndergrads _and _*R*ighteous *I*ndignant *T*oads!!_


*CRUNCH ON!!*

_Let's have another go at it!!_ This time though, It's OK to _tune it down a notch to 90%._ Tomorrow, it's only gonna be *80 degrees F* here! A nice respite from the nearly *90 F* it's been for the _past 3 days!!_ No matter to me though, I have free AC in the new apartment.  Stays between 70-72F, _despite_ the outside temps. _I should see 69 F in the next couple days, I hope!!_

OK, *90%,* _or better_, from the *TEAM on Tuesday*._ Cool?_ 

Let's keep those _Teams at bay_ and _go for XS!!  WE CAN DO IT!!!

_


----------



## Arjai (Jul 15, 2015)

Well, _tonight's number_,_ is a good one_.

*6,429,172*

If that is *90%* on a_ summer's day_, *we are gonna kill it,* _come fall!! _






*8th spot is ours again!!* *I am beginning to like it here!!*






I just got back from Minneapolis. I went with _Camille_, a fun lovin' French Canadian chick I've _been known to be seen with._

We went to see some bands at the *Cabooze* outdoor stage. Bought tix _over a month ago!!_



Spoiler: Opening band, The Lone Bellow

















Spoiler: 2nd Band, Lake Street Dive

















Spoiler: Headliner, Dawes















*The Lone Bellow* was the unknown. They were *very* good.

*Lake Street Dive*, I have been following for over a year. First time seeing them live. *Awesome!*

*Dawes*, was a favorite of my dead nephew, _Leon._ His brother, *Ted,* and I went to see them at _First Ave., _about a year and a half ago. They are *really,* *really* good. Go see a live show, _the albums do not do them justice!_

OK, so, there you have it. *A fun Tuesday for Arjai,* followed by an *Awesome job by Team TPU.* Can't ask for much more than that!! *OK, one can, I suppose but, for a Tuesday?*

*Keep Crunchin' Team TPU!! The World needs us!!

*


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2015)

And, once *AGAIN*, An *AWESOME OUTPUT!!*

*6,467,715*

This post is making me run out of words to describe this team, time to pull up the list of words again, see if I can find a new one to use!! 






*8th spot. *

I cannot express just how excited I am each night to be part of such a devoted Crunching Team!! It shows each time we inspire a new member to join, by just being ourselves!! 

*Truly,* a sign of Greatness!! Team TPU, Uplifting, Ass Kicking and Shamelessly Spectacular!!

*Crunch ON!!

*


----------



## hat (Jul 16, 2015)

Still beating the Russians


----------



## Arjai (Jul 17, 2015)

Well, _it's true_. *Today is better than Yesterday. *Not only because our numbers are better! 

*6,532,902*






*8th Spot is such a nice place to be.*

I hope all of you *like it,* _as much as this guy, *me*, does!_

I am _completely_ and _utterly _*in awe of this teams output.*

Many of the teams ahead of us, _and behind us_, have many more people turning in results. Yet we are where we are because of the *dedication.* We are not the norm, or the mean, _we are the best Team in the known Universe!!_

If we had the same numbers of Crunchers, as some of these teams, we'd be _second only to the mighty IBM. _

*Believe it, it is true.*

*Crunch ON!!

*


----------



## Arjai (Jul 18, 2015)

*OK,* _On with the Numbers!! _

Tonight, our numbers are Sponsored by *Bing*, and the _super odd results_ I can get by punching in our number!! *(more to follow post)*

*6,317,646  *







We are holding off some v_ery good teams here,_ and have been doing so for *quite a long time now.*

That is something to be *Proud* of! That and our standings in the *TOP 10,* for a _VERY long time now!! _

Just a year ago, we were fighting to stay in the _TOP 20!!_ Fighting it out with the *Francophones, Russians and those Pesky French!!* Conspicuously missing from the TOP 20!!

Anywho, I am consistently *Amazed by this jump into the TOP 10.* I hope I will not wake up from *this* dream! 


*TPU Surpasses my expectations, everyday!! That's a sign of Greatness!! *

*CRUNCH ON!!!
*
OK, goofy, interesting and well,_ random_ postings from Bing:

First, the interesting,
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/12/art-of-building-photograp_n_6317646.html

Now, Goofy, 
http://www.gamespot.com/videos/fallout-4-gameplay-exploration/2300-6426066/

Random? 
http://cfile5.uf.tistory.com/image/17628F4D4E5D9C6317646B

The picture I like best, from the HuffPost article? 
This:


----------



## Arjai (Jul 19, 2015)

Alright, I know it's a_ bit late_. I don't have to work tomorrow, and spent some time with my *Lady*, at the bar.

_Good times._
Anyway, Here are the numbers, for last night.

*5,948,567*

No worries, as you will see, below, _everybody was down_ a bit tonight. However, we did do enough to keep our Spot! 






Nice work *Team TPU!! *WCG can try and keep us down but, _we have prevailed!!_

*8th Spot is ours to lose.* We have been doing _more than enough to keep it. Despite WCG SNAFU's!!_

*CRUNCH ON!!

*


----------



## FireFox (Jul 19, 2015)

University of Kaiserslautern has done a Big Jump.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> University of Kaiserslautern has done a Big Jump.


Let's see if it lasts!  We could use some extra crunching power (hint, hint!)


----------



## Arjai (Jul 20, 2015)

OK so, it's Sunday Funday. Sunday Funday has lost us a spot.

5,927,054






Extra Special Underwear, stole our spot.





If nothing else, Mary is happy to see me! 

Sorry this post is soo late. I have had enough to drink. Also, my new girl, is a drinker.
Which means I have been out late too many times, this week. 

Tomorrow, should be timely. I plan on coming Straight home from work! Wish me Luck!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 21, 2015)

OK, so, _Nice recovery!_

*E*xtra *S*aucy *U*nderwear has _ramped up_, a bit. So, we remain in *9th tonight.* 

With a little *PUSH*, we could get our _8th place back._ Although, Mary would be disappointed with me, moving back to the City so soon, we need to be strong and _get back on track. _

*6,780,216*

*A very Fine job Team TPU!!*





We also need to keep *R*espiratory *I*llness *T*hyroxine _at bay._ I would hate to see them pass us up in the _middle of July!!_

OK, so,_ we have our work cut out for us. Get 8th spot back and keep the Illness at bay._

Are we up to it? *Hells Yea! *We are *TechPOWERUP!!* _It's what we do!!_

*
Crunch ON!!
*​*
*


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats to all our crunchers for their amazing team work! Let's keep doing the best we can!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 22, 2015)

Well now, *That was a crazy nice Push!!!*

*7,013,461*

_Back in 8th_, I was begging Mary to come with me. *She said she'll drive up for a visit.* 






Took a bite out of *X*tra *S*auce and put _those other two_ *back* in their places!!

Of course, *I will* take a _chunk of the credit for this_ since I dumped my sandbag this morning. *You're all welcome!* 

_This kind of Dedication to the Crunch is unsurpassed, in my book!! _ 
*TPU is officially the Best Damn Crunchin' Team in the Universe!! Bank on it!!*

*Keep Crunching!!
*
**​


----------



## Arjai (Jul 23, 2015)

*OK!!*

I _really _like the *consistency in this Team* despite the inconsistency in WU validations and general workload variations and well, _Gaming deviations!!_ 


*Tonight!*

*6,785,911*

_Crunching done Well, TPU!!_






Maintaining our *8TH SPOT!!*

Inching our way towards *X*cess *S*loppiness! *Boy!* Would it be nice to slide them down a notch!! _Even, _if only for one day!

Let's let that thought *simmer* a bit. I will come back to it next week, _see if I think_ we can manage it after 
some observation. 

Anyway, back to tonight's *Awesome Sauce!! *Both positions, _9 and 10_, are *exactly* where they _should be._ *For now anyway. Come Fall and Winter, Students come in to pad their numbers.*

_If nothing else,_ they know, _our half ass_ _is better than_ _their half ass!! _

*CRUNCH ON!!*

*TPU is MESSING wit' 'da STANDINGS!!* 

​


----------



## Arjai (Jul 24, 2015)

*6,726,658*
*




*
I am a bit tired today. So, in the interest of going back to bed, _I will allow this_ *Fantastic* number and *Beautiful* representation of our *Awesomeness*, _to_ _stand on their own!!_

*Crunch ON!!*
**​


----------



## Arjai (Jul 25, 2015)

_Weird night._ For a number of reasons.

The one I will discuss here involves the *Standings*. Our's are *right on!! 8th place*, as it is _OUR_ spot!!

However, there has been a switcheroo!! *U* to the K and E to the SU have moved, down below us, and above us.

*6,378,765*

*Another Solid number for Team TPU!!*

Look, _see_ what happened?






*R*est *I*n *T*error _dropped out_ of the *TOP 10!! *

I am glad that it was not _just me_, having a weird day!!

*Thank You Team TPU for stopping the weird!!*

_Also,_ a belated _Thank You to Miss Wells,_ who had a great part in salvaging today from the *hell* it was!

I am off to bed. *BTW,* these posts will be _later in the evening_, for a bit. My work schedule has changed, for the time being, because of circumstances that are out of my control.

_I apologize for any inconvenience, this may cause._ I am hoping for this to be a short lived change in my life.

Meanwhile, *Crunch ON!!*

​


----------



## Arjai (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks like everyone was down a bit, numberwise. Some, _as you will see_, more than others.

We, on the other hand, have been rock solid, dare I say, *Mountain-like?*

*5,995,931*

Good number, for an all around _down day!!_






This week of work has killed me!!

*I am exhausted!* The heat here is accompanied, or has been, with Dew Points in the _70's and above._ Today, it dropped, the Dew Point, to 67. It was not even that noticeably different until nearly 6:30 pm, when the breeze picked up.

No matter now, I have tomorrow off,  and plan to sleep a bunch of it away!!

So, *NICE EFFING JOB TPU, *maintaining our position, amidst the turmoil that is WCG, on occasion.

I can barely see straight, at this point. Goodnight!!

*CRUNCH ON!!*
**​


----------



## Arjai (Jul 27, 2015)

OK, so, _some juggling around today_, *Sunday Funday.*

*5,912,790*

_A decent number_, for Sunday. However, we did lose some ground.







*Down to 10th we go!!* But we do get to move back into the 10th Street Mansion. 






Sure it's nice but, last time we were here the neighbors called the cops. I guess *10 kegs and 400 people *was too much of a Party. But really, I don't think it was the Party so much as, _all the cars were clogging the road._ If we do that agian, minus the cops, we need to rent some party busses to shuttle people in from the Downtown Ramps.

Also, _whoever invited the people that pissed in the pool_, *they don't get to come back! *This place has 13 bathrooms in the main house and the pool house has ten toilets! _The pool is not one of them!!_

One more thing. Let's limit the invites to 4, or 5, each and try getting only 5 kegs. It was fun but, a little *over the top.* If we half the size of the last one, the food will last past 9 PM, and _everyone will not have as much to clean!!_

*Or,* _we can just skip it and Move back out tomorrow!_ It's a nice House but, it's a little old. Creaky floors, sticky windows...and the a/c unit needs to be replaced and updated!!_ Let's not stick around for *it* to break._

Let's just bring an overnight bag, let the staff have a night off and order up some pizzas._ I am already missing my top floor digs on 8th._

*Let's put the boxes to a 100 and let'em rip for the next 16 hours!! This Team deserves Better!!*

*Crunch ON!!
*​


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 27, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Sure it's nice but, last time we were here the neighbors called the cops. I guess *10 kegs and 400 people *was too much of a Party.


I can't recall any of this - probably really was too much of a party... 


Arjai said:


> Also, _whoever invited the people that pissed in the pool_, *they don't get to come back! *This place has 13 bathrooms in the main house and the pool house has ten toilets! _The pool is not one of them!!_


Sorry... 


Arjai said:


> Let's put the boxes to a 100 and let'em rip for the next 16 hours!! This Team deserves Better!!


You bet!  Love your posts - please continue. Oh, Mary just told me to say hi to you.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 28, 2015)

Well, _not bad!!_

We are definitely heading in the correct direction! _So, onwards to the top!!_

*6,801,636*






Let's *get out* of this Crazy big house!!

I'd like to be able to _stop by and see Mary_, *on our way back Downtown!!*

_Let's Crank 'em up!!_

10th place is so, April...yeck!

*Let's keep moving up!!*

*We CAN DO this!!

Crunch ON!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Jul 29, 2015)

OK, so, this _Team likes the big House on 10th street?_

So much, that we have_ lowered our output?_

Let's all get this back together! *We are not a 10th place Team,* although it is nice remaining in the Top 10, we are better than this!!

*6,585,993*

A good number, _no doubt! _Much better number than last Summer! However, we all know what this Team is capable of, and it *is better than 10th!!*

It's Summer, I know. Heat, and Life, can deter us from Crunching, But we have let it go, far *enough!!* Crank them up, we have not, yet, _bested XS! _That should be a goal of ours, now, *this *Summer. Once the Temps drop, they are gone, along with a couple others that we have already bested.

Let's put a few good days together and put XS behind us, however temporary! Let's also _get out of tenth_...it's too close to out of the TOP 10, for my comfort!!






Good Night TPU!!

*
Crunch On, HARDER!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Jul 30, 2015)

Alrighty then!!

_Up we GO!!_






Mary is Happy!!

*6,601,639*

_Nice Number_ *but,* It was U of K dropping the ball that *REALLY* got us here!






*Let's keep PUSHING those CPU'S!!*

It's nearing a time _that is going to end_, *We NEED to PUSH* _if we are to accomplish a besting of XS. I see no reason why this should not be a worthy goal of ours!!_

*We are the Best Team in the Universe*, how can we not beat XS,_ for even One Day?_

Turn 'em UP!! We have the ability to shut me up, about this! Let's do something about it!!

*Crunch, MORE!!
*​


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sadly my numbers will be dropping off for a few weeks.  My 18 year old central air conditioning unit went out yesterday, and it's just too hot to run anything but my main PC.  I only have one small single window air conditioner for a back up, so the only room in my house that has A/C is my bedroom.   It's either crunch ... or sleep in comfort. (I'm only employed during the school year ..... so there are no funds to replace the central air right now.)


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2015)

Zachary85 said:


> Sadly my numbers will be dropping off for a few weeks.  My 18 year old central air conditioning unit went out yesterday, and it's just too hot to run anything but my main PC.  I only have one small single window air conditioner for a back up, so the only room in my house that has A/C is my bedroom.   It's either crunch ... or sleep in comfort. (I'm only employed during the school year ..... so there are no funds to replace the central air right now.)



That sucks Bud. Summer w/o AC is miserable 

Any idea what went out on it? Sometimes it's a cheap/easy fix... last time mine went down it cost me $80 for a fan motor and a start capacitor.

No worries on the crunching- S--T happens, doing the best you can within your means is 100% awesome! 

FYI- where's your avatar? I miss seeing Ralph when you post!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 31, 2015)

Zachary85 said:


> Sadly my numbers will be dropping off for a few weeks.  My 18 year old central air conditioning unit went out yesterday, and it's just too hot to run anything but my main PC.  I only have one small single window air conditioner for a back up, so the only room in my house that has A/C is my bedroom.   It's either crunch ... or sleep in comfort. (I'm only employed during the school year ..... so there are no funds to replace the central air right now.)


That's a good run for an a/c system.  Maybe it just needs to be recharged.  But you'll probably save money in the long run if you get a newer system with higher efficiency, assuming that works with the budget.  Wisconsin has a rebate program for new equipment that might save you some money.

I saved a lot of money when I replaced my oil furnace.  The previous one was so old that it only had about 60% efficiency.  The new one (well, several years old now) I think is over 80% efficient.  Same with the a/c but there I don't know the numbers.  I just know that the old a/c compressor that sat outside was huge, about the size of a medium refrigerator on its side.  The new one isn't much bigger than a large dorm frig.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 31, 2015)

*6,526,962*

Um, this number is, _aaa.. Smaller?_

OK, so. Let's at least try and do something? For even a day? *When are we ever gonna have such an easy look at taking XS down?*

I don't foresee any, *THE MOMENT IS NOW!*!

_Look how close we are!!_






Yesterday,





Tuesday, we were REAL Close!





I know we can, *Let's do it!!
*
*CRUNCH, ON!!!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 1, 2015)

*6,413,942*

Um, we are going the _wrong way!!_

OK, so, in the morning, I am gonna dump a bunch of WU's I've *sandbagged *over the last few days.

Let's everyone *push the boxes to 100% *From the moment you see this _until 7PM Central US time. _If we all do this together, my sandbag won't go to waste and *we will best that team I want us to beat!!*

It will be easy, just follow the instructions above, and we should make _a brilliant move up!!_

It is a way of making this week a little brighter!! 

*Who's in?*






If half of us can make an extra 10 grand, and the other half, and extra 15-20 grand, it's _gonna be a landslide_. I will be dumping *close to ten grand,* in the morning.

*Let's go, and Get THIS!!*

*Crunching 100%....GO!!!*
​


----------



## Zachary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> That sucks Bud. Summer w/o AC is miserable
> 
> Any idea what went out on it? Sometimes it's a cheap/easy fix... last time mine went down it cost me $80 for a fan motor and a start capacitor.
> 
> ...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 1, 2015)

Zachary85 said:


> Sadly, it was the compressor that "burned out" in my outdoor condenser unit. My uncle (he has his own A/C heating company) verified my findings.
> At least the system lasted 18 years with no problems.
> 
> On a little bit of a plus side, #1 .... I go back to work in 3 weeks (being employed only during the school year means "NO" income for me for roughly 3 months during the summer)
> And .... #2 I can bring my quad core pc at work back online again. AND #3 ...... it will be starting to cool down in a few more weeks... so I will be able to fire up the other crunchers in my spare bedroom until at least spring!



Sorry bud, that's terrible on the ac but happy that work is about to resume  

My (business) partner's ac just went out and it sucks big time!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 2, 2015)

My god @manofthem , without ac in Florida I'd have my head stuck in a freezer somewhere.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> My god @manofthem , without ac in Florida I'd have my head stuck in a freezer somewhere.



Amen to that.  I don't know how he does that.  On top of it all, he has quite a few animals, so imagine the smell   He does have 2 wall units, which is better than nothing, but still... my heart goes out to all without AC, no matter where you are


----------



## t_ski (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry Arjai, it's all my fault.  That's what I get for taking a vacation


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 2, 2015)

I lived in Orlando for a short period of time.  I intentionally rode my motorcycle in the rain to cool off.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 2, 2015)

OK, well.

*5,864,506*






After my day, I was hoping _this_ would _at least _cheer me up.

Just a tad disappointing.

And tomorrow is Sunday, _a notoriously low day._ 

At least, I don't have to work, _this one_. That will, _also,_ probably change soon. 

Work has been completely effed up, and it's none of my fault. Yet I seem be the one being punished. I am not looking for sympathy, just stating what's on my mind, since my girlfriend seems to not think I want to talk about *MY day* with anybody. For instance, "How was your day?"

None of that happening. _Thanks! _

Oh well, perhaps(?) we can pull the shizzle out and *make a run back to the TOP 10,* _on Monday?_

*Crunch On!!*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 2, 2015)

Arjai said:


> After my day, I was hoping _this_ would _at least _cheer me up.
> 
> Just a tad disappointing.
> 
> And tomorrow is Sunday, _a notoriously low day._


Much of the US is in the midst of a heatwave.  I'm surprised by how well we've kept our numbers up this summer.


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Much of the US is in the midst of a heatwave.  I'm surprised by how well we've kept our numbers up this summer.



^^^ This! We're doing just fine imho.

Reminder, some of our Team members will be heading back to school soon so their output may fluctuate significantly as they move stuff around.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Much of the US is in the midst of a heatwave.  I'm surprised by how well we've kept our numbers up this summer.





Norton said:


> ^^^ This! We're doing just fine imho.
> 
> Reminder, some of our Team members will be heading back to school soon so their output may fluctuate significantly as they move stuff around.



Remember back 2 summers ago when our daily average was somewhere in the neighborhood of 2.5-2.8M, 3M on a good day?  

Great work team! 




thebluebumblebee said:


> I lived in Orlando for a short period of time.  I intentionally rode my motorcycle in the rain to cool off.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 3, 2015)

*5,946,326*

Sorry. Sort of a _buzz kill_ last night.

Work. And Women. 

Sometimes they can really make Arjai an _Unhappy_ boy.

Last night, I was a little pissed at the World. I tried not to let it affect me, *but it did.* This sudden drop in production, well, it was the _little pea in the mattress._

Bygones, *OK?* Also, despite my meanderings in this post, I am fine. I promise! I have too much to lose to go on a rampage, I know that, and it _keeps away from shooting anyone in the face! _

I like my life, I like *me* and it's just little parts of it that, *occasionally*, gang up on me, and change my mood, _for a short period of time_. I am generally proactive and not very reactive, however, *I am a failure at perfecting that.* 

*/So, back to the reason you came here...*

*11th tonight.*






Back to the Digs on *11th Street.*





Also back in the gatekeepers spot. *It's through us, to the Big Time!*

*Crunch ON!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 4, 2015)

_Nice up! _

*6,511,307*

The rambling U of K, _as of late_, kept us from taking 10th. But, we still remain as *the Gatekeepers.* And although U of K has been up and down, they are, _overall, _worthy of being in the TOP 10. _Despite themselves, sometimes. _






*Good push TPU, Let's keep on pushing, somethings bound to give!*

*Crunch ON!!
*​*I have a E-A-R-L-Y wake up so, Good Night! 
*


----------



## Arjai (Aug 5, 2015)

"gather 'round, let me tell you a story...."

_There once was a man, a decent man, a hard working man. He helps others, gives sound advice from a wide range of experiences in life. For instance, he's a veteran of the Army, built cars as a kid and even roamed the Country as a Karney, among many other things. Has friends from all over and meets new friends nearly everyday.

Most people don't take offense, when he smiles or laughs.

But then, there are those people, that fear him, attack and lash out. Irrational, immature and spiteful, are these people. Oftentimes they disguise themselves as his friend, so as to hurt him from close in.

This man has been hardened by these attacks. They often shape the way he interacts, it is not of his doing. This man wants to be kind, wants intimacy and friendship. But he is guarded, because of those that hurt him. 

But they still get in and hurt him some more.

But life goes on and so does this man. Rebuilding his trust in others from the ground up, again._

That, my friends, is a story of hope and the shattering of hope and the resilience of hoping again.

I hope *WE* can get the *weebalos* to _take down the XS Team,_ before it's too late.

*6,543,707*






*LOOK!* It's like they are _TAUNTING US!!!!!!!!!_

*Let's get it ON!!* _Take these flaunting XS teamsters to town!!  _

It *CAN *be _Done_ and *NOW*, it _Should be done!!_ 
*WE* are the _Best Team in all the known Universe!!_

We cannot allow this team *to taunt *us! We can beat them, _let's show them!!_

*Crunch ON!! Come on Team!! 

Ramp it up! If just for a day, we can score better than them, doesn't that excite any of you?

*​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok, well. _a good number_, *as usual.*

So, it seems I am alone in this quest to take XS down, before the weather changes and they fly away. Being that is the case, so be it.

I shall fluster my way through this, _from now on_, with no more to say about it.

*6,228,764*






*Crunch ON TPU, Gatekeepers of the TOP 10.
*​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 7, 2015)

OK, a_nother nice number!!_

*6,021,347*

For a hot-ish Summer, we are doing *PRETTY* darn good!






Makes me a little antsy. I want to enjoy the nice weather but, I can hardly wait until this team is heating up their homes, _this Winter!!_

*Deep Breath*
*Relax*

OK, sorry. Had a moment right there...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Kinda like that ^

*Crunch ON!!
TPU Crunchers, are the BEST!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 8, 2015)

Little bit of a drop off, _but it's all good._ We remain in the *Gatekeeper spot!!*

*5,867,876*

*R*oaches, *I*nsects, *T*ermites, are knocking on our door.* Let's NOT let them in* and for sure _not let them pass!_

How _fast_ is an _English Sparrow? _







*Crunch ON TPU!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 9, 2015)

_OK, sorry this is so late. _

On with the *Numbers!!*

*5,404,233*

A little off but.._.in comparison... August 8th, through the Years!_































August 8th, 2015...





*So, yeah, were good!*

*Crunch ON!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, nothing much changed.

*5,658,207*

Still in 11th, the *Gatekeeper's* spot.






*Crunch ON!!*
​


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2015)

Gatekeeper is good, especially in the summer! 

Great to see that blast from the past @Arjai  We're are *double* our output compared to last year and* 5x* more than where we started just 6 years ago!!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 11, 2015)

OK, time for the Daily update!! 

*6,465,405*

A *Nice* number tonight, back in the 6's _like I like it!!_

No change in position but, as @Norton pointed out, *Gatekeeper Spot* is not _all bad. *Despite me and my rambles.*_






I'm a bit tired, long day at work. Followed by a couple drinks, my girl, Miss Wells _wanted_ to see me. She bought 'em, since I am broke, until payday. 
*
I don't understand why they pay me every TWO weeks. The paychecks don't last THAT long!! *

*Crunch ON, TPU!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 12, 2015)

Up, and Down. *UUUUUPPP*, and Down.

*5,848,860*

_Holding the 11th Spot down_, *tight!*

BTW, _I am missing_ Mary.






She called the other day, she said the guys from xtreme are a bunch of tools! 

*Crunch ON!!!*​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 13, 2015)

*Nice up!*

Holding the 11th Spot, real steady-like. Looks like we're _gonna settle in here for a spell._

_It's a nice place._






*6,007,610*






*Crunch on Gatekeepers!!

*​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 15, 2015)

OK, everyone. Arjai is fine. He will be back, after dumping a ton of WU's, to update this thread.

He's been working in hell like conditions, this past few days, along with spending time with a friend, don't tell Mary!

See you here in a couple hours!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 17, 2015)

*Wow*, just woke up from a nap. Nap started _about 8:30pm last night!!_

_Life has been kicking Arjai's ass_, as of late. I appologize for doing less than a Daily job here!! I think I will manage it better, than the last few days.

OK, *Sunday Funday*, is now *Arjai's Sunday Workday*. This part is great, _Dude running Sunday's Sucked So Bad_, that I was given them to turn around. Fine right? Not so fine. _I have to run the Shop on a 2 way because the labor number's for Sunday were so bad. _

So, I get to turn Sunday's around while handcuffed! 11 cars on a 2 way is like 30 on a 4 way! Plus, the shift change, back to nights, again *because of the Same Slacker*, has my life bouncing off the walls.

*I also took this on, I promise to do better!*

The Number's for Sunday 8/17

*5,378,590*






_Holding down 11th place_, good to see that the ship is still on course!!

Later, _going *back* to bed!!_

*Crunch ON!!*
​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 18, 2015)

OK, so *Sunday*, was the *16th.* *Today*, Monday, is the *17th*. _Now that that is settled..._

Monday, If it weren't for Monday, we'd all hate Tuesday!! And that would suck because one of my best friends is _Tuesday_. So, Thank God for Monday's!!

(see what I did there?)


*5,961,461*






_Holding the Gatekeeper spot._ 

Looks like we've been vetted as the best place holder!! That's fine. 
*
I have visions of grandeur floating through my head, every time I think of Fall. This past Fall, we exceeded those visions. 
Thank you Badger Team, you all were a BIG part of that!! 
Plus Thanks to all the regulars here and their continual upgrading and additions to their Farms!! 
I also want to thank those who just coast along with a steady contribution. The anonymous 30 or 40 of us that don't make the pie listings, we the meek, shall inherit the Earth, or so it is said.*

I don't feel Meek!!  


*Crunch ON!!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 19, 2015)

OK, _so._ I apologize for the late posting of yesterday's numbers. *I do not regret it, however.* Miss Wells, _my beautiful woman friend_, was distracting me. We had a sleepover, last night, augmented with _5 jumbo bags of candy._

Nuff' said.

Last night's Numbers!! *8/18/15*

*6,089,577*

*Nice!!* Love the Six's people, Love 'em!!






Clamping down the door to the TOP 10, _like nobody's business!!_

_11 in da' House?_
*"Oooh Yeeaaa!!"*

*Crunch ON TPU!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 20, 2015)

OK, so, _a timely post!! _It feels like it's been a while!! 

*Great Job, tonight!!*

*6,211,993*

_Nearly 200,000 more than last night!!_ I think we scared U of K yesterday, they seem to have moved out of the Mansion!!

*PARTY TIME!! *I called Mary, _she's on her way!!_ Please, keep the Miss Wells affair from her. *Thanks!*











*TENTH STREET!!*

*Keep it up!*

*Crunch ON TPU!!!

*​*So, who's ordering the Pizza's?*


----------



## manofthem (Aug 20, 2015)

Finally hit that 10 spot again, feels pretty great!  Thanks for keeping the pressure on us @Arjai!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Finally hit that 10 spot again, feels pretty great!  Thanks for keeping the pressure on us @Arjai!


Pressure? This is child's play. You want pressure?
You can't handle it!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 21, 2015)

OK, so, gonna _make this quick._

_10th place again tonight,_ *GREAT JOB Team TPU!!*

*6,217,320*






Looks like U of K doesn't want it!! 

OK short and sweet, _Miss Wells_ is here and I need *to go!! *

*CRUNCH ON TPU!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 22, 2015)

_Another Great Day for TPU!!  _

*6,022,277*





*Swell Work!!

Super Cool!!

Rad, Fer Sure!  *






*Crunch ON Super Team TPU!!*
**​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 23, 2015)

OK, seems _U of K has jumped up. _

While we have _dropped off, a little._

*5,868,594*






Back to the Gatekeepers Hold.​



I hope everyone on the Team TPU_ is doing alright!_

I had a lazy Saturday. But my Nephew brought over a* big box of food*, a *box of basic cookwares* and a *Dartboard,* _for me._ To top it off, *he gave me a 50 out of his pocket*, so I can get around for the next few days, until payday!

So, yea. _Good day for Arjai!_ Although I nearly fell on my ass after smoking a cigarette, it had been over 30 hours without, and _I got as dizzy as a Blond in Trig class!!_

*Anyway, I do hope you all are doing well!*

*Crunch ON TPU!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Aug 25, 2015)

OK guys, I am currently at the Library, on my day off. I will update for last night but, *will not have internet until Saturday Morning!*

So, if someone could please do me a favor and _update this thread_, @Norton , should have the final say as to who (don't need a bunch of people updating at the same time).

*OK, Last Night!!*

*6,626,886*

*Nice Number!!*




*Holding the Door SHUT!!* *Gatekeepers are we, We are the Gatekeepers!!*

*Crunch ON TPU!!
*​*P.S. See you all on Saturday!!*


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2015)

Great work Team!  



Arjai said:


> OK guys, I am currently at the Library, on my day off. I will update for last night but, *will not have internet until Saturday Morning!*
> 
> So, if someone could please do me a favor and _update this thread_, @Norton , should have the final say as to who (don't need a bunch of people updating at the same time).



We'll cover until your internet returns- Thanks for the heads up!

*Are there any volunteers that want to grab the Daily Numbers for the week? *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> Great work Team!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With pleasure!


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> With pleasure!



TYVM!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2015)

_* 6,006,336 *_​
Six million and it feels OH SO FINE 






_*Congrats Guys!*_


_*



*_
Sunrise at Yosemite


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2015)

6Mil on 10th Street sounds pretty hot to me


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2015)

REALLY late on yesterdays numbers (and for that I AM SORRY!) but late is better than never!
*5,859,409*​*



*
Sadly a bit under six million but we're still going strong!

*The Adirondack Mountains of New York:



*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 29, 2015)

At more than 6 million acres, the Adirondack State Park is the largest park in the lower 48 states. (I also believe that it's the largest state park in the US)


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2015)

*5,963,287*​Yesterday we managed very, very close to six million once more even if we fell slightly short.  Great work guys! 





Mt Jefferson, Oregon:
*



*


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2015)

*5,616,392 *​I was hoping that we'd do better (and with my first million-pt day in a while, figured we would) but still a very solid result for Team TPU!  Well done guys!  Anyways, for what it's worth, everyone seems to be down a tonight.





Sunset over Germany:


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2015)

*5,612,913*​A bit down once more, but still a comfortable five and a half million.  Not bad at all        








Cathedral Peak, Yosemite National Park:




(ahh how nice it is to be back to the Daily Numbers )


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 1, 2015)

*6,200,695*​Very, very nice job guys!  Solidly above six million points for the first time in a few days, and it looks awesome!       







Isle of Sky, Scotland, United Kingdom:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2015)

*6,303,670*​Very, very nice work!  6.2m was nice but we managed even better.  Good job from everyone to help see this one through!       




Careful though--China is close behind us! 

Glacier National Park, Montana:


----------



## Arjai (Sep 4, 2015)

_Well, it sure is nice to be back!!_

Team has been doing quite well, since my absence. _Does that mean you all like it better when I'm gone?_ 

*A solid performance today!!*

*6,413,367*

Good for the 10th spot!!






I worked out a deal for the Mansion. This place is not as big but, much nicer than that old creaky place!!
*The new 10th Street Digs!!*​



It's about 2 miles west on 10th street from the Mansion. I think you all will like it.

It's got a nice patio out back, with built in grill.




This place is 3 blocks away, _Great Happy Hour Drinks and Food!!_




See 'ya all at the 13th Step!! 

*Crunch ON!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2015)

OK! So, *another awesome output from the little team that could!!*

*6,231,477*

So, I take it you all_ like_ the new digs?




I am sooo, tired. But, this has given me a_ bit of a second wind! _*Thanks!!*

10th Spot is such a _pleasant place to be_. I can hardly wait to climb the ladder this fall!! Hopefully we can muster up another *Challenge* and claw our way up to *5th*, this Fall/Winter! _That would be delicious!_ 

*Crunch ON TPU!!*
​


----------



## manofthem (Sep 5, 2015)

Man I can't believe I've missed like 5 days of the numbers posts  


Great work team, let's keep it up!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2015)

*Saturday.* _We did quite nice for a weekend day AND it was good enough to defend our TOP 10 Standing!!_

*Well Done Team TPU!!* 

*5,886,322*





​I'm probably _the only one_ that notices these things, since _I am looking at them nearly everyday_, but, *Poland *_just knocked France off the screen shot_ and the *Czech National team* was only _55 points from taking the last screenshot place._ *They were at 2,310,957!! *
That's a *close race *for the *Glory* of my screenshot!! 

*Congratulations go to Poland for eking out that Big Win!!* 

Also, *Ripple*_ is starting to look beatable._ Their steady, slow, decline has brought them into *our Cross-hairs.* Methinks, with a _steady ride in the 6's_ *we will take them very soon!!*

*So, Let's keep the Pedal Down!!
CRUNCH ON!!!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 7, 2015)

I am in a *funky mood*, _sorry. _I am going to do my best* not* to show it.

*Tonight,* Team China jumped up and _moved us_ out of our new digs! _Shame_.

Let's get it back on track! I didn't even get to _finish painting_ my new room!  Plus, Mary doesn't like how crowded the 11th street house gets, with all the computers _and all you nerds staring at her!_ Plus it's a long drive across town for her.

*Anyway, a pretty good job, for a Sunday!!*

*5,650,739*




​The Christians team dropped but the *UK team* seized that opportunity, to get the last screenshot, leaving the *Czech team* off, _once again_. *Congrats to the UK team for making the Screenshot!!* Also, to_ BOINC@Poland for securing their spot on the crop!_

I don't know why I am pulling for the *Czech team,* I think it's because they have not been off this list all that much. I just went through the last 2 pages of posts. My Screenshots include the Top 26. [Ion]'s include the Top 25. So, 6 times in 24 posts, 7 of just the Top 25, _they have made it._ So, in that small sample, they have been there *1/4 of the time*. So, yea, *Good for them!!*

Alright, enough of that, my brain already was hurting!





*Gatekeeper Place!!

Crunch ON!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 8, 2015)

*Nice Work*, _ALMOST got the new place back_, *ALMOST!!* We'll get it!!

*6,229,443*




China held us off by the hairs of their chinny chin chins! 

We will succeed, soon, in retrieving the new place on 10th Street!

For the meantime, _*Gatekeepers, OY!*_



*Germany*, managed the bottom of the shot _and looky there! _*Czech* _shoots up the charts!! _

_*Congrats to both for making the cut today!!*_

*CRUNCH ON, TO TENTH and Beyond!! *





​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 9, 2015)

OK, _small drop off_, *no biggie.*

_We maintained our *Gatekeeper spot.*_

*6,121,285*




​*Big changes at the bottom of the Screenshot today!!* *R*epulsive *I*mpetuous *T*oadies is ramp-ing up and the *French, Italians* and *Christians* all _upped their outputs_ for a *Screenshot!*

Congrats to Today's _hanger-ons!_ 

In other news, the Gatekeepers House is now on the Market. Seems the Caretakers _are moving to Maui!_ So, Lease is up with no chance of renewal. Hopefully we can find a spot, _in the right neighborhood._

*Crunch ON!! 
*​
I wanna go see Mary! 

*P.S. I have a formidable drop coming in the morning, with a little help, we could be moving out of the Gatekeeper House! *


----------



## Arjai (Sep 10, 2015)

_Super Sweet Hump DAY!!! 
WCG TPU CRUNCHER's, Jump the pump on the Hump!!!
_
*6,452,729*

*



*
_Alright!! Back in the 10th Street House!! I can finish painting my room!! _

_



_
​Looks like China took a dump and dropped a big one! No worries, we'll take it from here!!

*Czech Rep*, made it back on the Screenshot. As does *Germany, Poland *and the *UK*!! 
Congrats on making the CROP!!

*TPU*
*CRUNCH*
*ON!!*
**
​I know, I know, you all could not have done it without my massive drop of 78 WU's, this morning. It's OK, no need to Thank Me!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 11, 2015)

*6,256,188*

*Very Nice!!*







*Back to the Gatekeeper Spot!!

Gotta Sleep!!

Crunch ON!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 12, 2015)

Ut OH!!

5,995,219




​We dropped the ball!! And our standing!






*This* is *12th Street!! *It's on the wrong side of the tracks. The people here are real friendly but, _it's all iffy satellite and DSL here._ Takes a long time to upload WU's here! *Let's all get the act together*, _and beat it, fast, outta here! _I just came back from a piss break and *two 12 year olds were watching porn an my laptop, when I came back!!*

*Crunch it HARD!! 
We may lose the farm here!*

​


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2015)

Couple of more weeks and the temps here will drop enough for me to fire up my 48 core server- that should help get our numbers up a bit. 

AND

The planning thread for our *October Challenge* to open up next weekend- watch for it!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2015)

Norton said:


> The planning thread for our *October Challenge* to open up next weekend- watch for it!


_ Can't Wait!!_

*Today's Numbers are sponsored by,*
*



*​*
FAGE Total 2% Blueberry
Their Story
Their State-of-the-Art US Plant

They are the #1 Yogurt in Greece! And, well, yum!  
*
_Our Yogurt-y Numbers!_
*5,985,768*

*




*​_OK, Nice work getting out of the slums!! Back to the New Gatekeeper House!!_
_



_
_Much Nicer, Eh?_

*CRUNCH ON!!!*
__​*

*OOPS, I put the wrong house on display!! This^ is the Gatekeeper Place!!*


----------



## Zachary85 (Sep 14, 2015)

The hard drive in my home PC took a crap several days ago.   I ran into nothing but trouble after I replaced my old failed hard drive with a new 3GB drive and tried to install win 8.1 on it.  Turns out my P.O.S. HP Desktop has, by default, "SECURE BOOT" enabled. I spent days trying to get my PC up and running.  While trying to do windows updates, the updates would take forever, and when they reached 99% ... they would fail, and then it would show (the now classic) "WE COULD NOT FINISH INSTALLING THE UPDATES ... THE UPDATES WILL BE UNINSTALLED" message.  What a PAIN in the (name your favorite body part here).    Turning "SECURE BOOT" off in my bios finally resolved the issues, my system updated, and I just finished installing boinc and got it crunching again.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 14, 2015)

*Nice Up Team!!* _Probably all because of @Zachary85 getting his HP back up and running!! _

*6,500,719*






*Users Returning Work : 79/532 (14.85%)*

Nice work TPU!!​I phoned Mary, she says she will _stop by tomorrow if we're still here_, *in the new place.* I told her I wanted to show her my freshly painted bedroom! Point is, we need to keep it going! _At least one more day in the new house, OK?_ 

*Keep Crunching!! Yea, YOU!! 

*​**EDIT: OOPS, forgot to link the picture of the new 10th Street abode, fixed it!*


----------



## Arjai (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow, 2 mistakes, 2 days. Then, over at the Folder's update, 2 mistakes, 2 days. Although last night's Folder mistake is baffling. Free-DC is either wonky, or I don't know what the fuck I am doing, or, a little of both. Either/ or, I messed it up, and it counts.

So, I am going to blame it all on stress. Not from here, not even much from work. Primarily, I would guess it is the Women in my life screwing me up, currently. The evidence is right here, in front of all of us.

Here is my solution, "I don't care what you think or do." "*I'll call* you", Gotta throw some back. 

Here's to a, relatively, mistake free future of posts!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 15, 2015)

_Damn it China!!_

*6,328,990*



_Damn it France!_

*Users Returning Work : 79*/532 (14.85%)

*Nice Work TPU!!*

*China *_dashed my date night hopes_ and then *France* ruins my night by taking the final screenshot!

_On top of it all?_ *Vike's* _lose to themselves _*in San Fran. 
*
_So yea, not so stellar evening for the Arjai._* *
*However, Fine ass Work by the TEAM!!


*
*Crunch ON!!
*​*P.S. Gatekeeper Spot!!*


----------



## Arjai (Sep 16, 2015)

*OK*, _so._

On to the NUMBER'S!! 

*6,292,875*





Users Returning Work : *80*/531 (15.07%)
*Gatekeeper's!! HIYOOOO!!*​I'm _kinda missing_ the *Czech Republic*. They've not been on the Screenshot for a while.

They were back _two spots_, _only 40 thousand points_, from *Germany*. _The fight for the Screenshot is Fierce!! _

_*That 40 thousand includes three teams*_, *only one get's the notoriety!!*

*Crunch ON Team TPU!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 17, 2015)

Found an Indian Head Penny today. It's pretty smoothed over but, I'm kinda excited to see what it may be worth!

Anyway, On to the Topic at Hand...

Today's Numbers, _gloriously easy to find and update,_ who knew I had it so nice? A couple weeks doing the same thing on the Folding Thread, *has me climbing a fricking pole!!*

*Sorry, end Rant.*

*6,196,618*






*Gatekeeper's!!*
Keeping the *riff-raff* on their side of the Tracks!!​More than I knew before, about Pennies!!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Head_cent


----------



## Arjai (Sep 18, 2015)

*Nice!!*

*6,253,551*




​
_Booo_, *France* got the last screenshot. 

Oh well, at least we are_ no longer fighting with them for position!!_ Those days are behind us!!

*Awesome work Team TPU!!* Considering, there are, _over,_ _31 thousand teams_, across the Planet, 
*WE ARE 11th!!*

Just over a year ago, we were fighting _to stay in the Top 20!! _Now, we are just outside the *TOP 10*, and it is the *SLOW SEASON!!*

*Incredibly, incredible!!* I can hardly wait to see the _numbers in the the Challenge_. Also, I am hoping we can pick up a couple more Teammates to Crunch with!!

With just about 4 more i7's,_ well, maybe a few more,_ crunching full time, we would not be dropping out of the Top 10!!

*CRUNCH ON!!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 19, 2015)

Short and sweet tonight. My Wifi is slow as molasses and I am getting tired.

*6,208,333*




​
*Fine work Team TPU!!

Crunch ON, as always!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2015)

Well, Arjai is in a _foul mood._ I'm not sure if I should care about anyone else, _ever again._ I know I will but, I am sick of being stomped on by uncaring selfish people. I seem to see the best in people despite themselves, then when I have gained their trust...they shit on me. Or rather, they pretend to have given me their trust, so they can use me, _then_ shit on me. 

I am so sick of the words, *"I am sorry,"* that if I hear it again? I may lose my shit!

Sorry is when you inadvertently step on someone's toe. Sorry is not strong enough for what these women have done to me. Then, there is the kicker, after a week, or a month, after I have steeled myself, guess who comes back realizing what they have given up.

People often ask me if I have any regrets. *No,* I do not. When I ask them...Women, have all mine, any that I would have had. It's been said, _"It's better to have loved and lost, than to have never loved,"_ I believe it is true. However, it never gets any easier after a "Lost." I feel, sometimes, I have lost bits and pieces of myself because of the "Lost." 

Funny thing is, I am so broken down, I can't get angry about it. It's more like, _"Here I go, again." _

Does anybody have a single, 40-ish, baggage free, stable, good looking woman you can introduce me to? I need to know *that there are some left.* I seem to attract women that want something from me, like I am supposed to be some prince, to sweep them away to never, never land!

Wow, excuse my lather...That went on a bit long!

_Oh yea_, *Daily Numbers!!*

_That's the Ticket!_

*6,449,090*

_Once again, *TPU* proves to be the *Best Ef'fing Team* in the *Ef'fing Universe!!*_







*Gatekeeper's!!*​



I wish you guys would pick up your dirty clothes out of the upstairs bathroom!! *AND*, will somebody else, please take the trash out?

*This place is too crowded! *I'm sleepin' _on the deck tonight_, *smells like feet in there!!* We need a bigger place, _I'll see what we can afford!_

*Crunch ON, and on, and on, and ON...!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2015)

Hmm, just made a _yummy sammich!_

On with the NUMBERS!!

*6,391,442*






_Wooo Hoo! _Look who came out of Hiding!!
*Czech National Team* makes it known they like it, being on the screenshot!!

http://www.czechnationalteam.cz/​
Created: 11/23/2005





According to their website, _WCG is 4th, or 5th_, most popular BOINC Project. If they all concentrated on WCG..I think we'd have a *Top 10* contender!!

In comparison, _and as an indicator of our commitment_, our Team shot.
*v*
Created: 02/20/2009





*TPU, showing other teams what Commitment is ALL about!!

Crunch ON, World Beaters!

*​


----------



## t_ski (Sep 22, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Does anybody have a single, 40-ish, *baggage free*, stable, good looking woman you can introduce me to? I need to know that there are some left*.* I seem to attract women that want something from me, like I am supposed to be some prince, to sweep them away to never, never land!


If you are looking for baggage-free, you'll never find it.  Everyone has their bucket of issues: you just want to find someone with a smaller bucket.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 22, 2015)

Hmmm, seems we _moved up_ a notch. *Nice!*

*7,032,762*





*10th Spot!!*





_Back in the new place!!_ I gotta call _Mary,_ before it's too late and *we have to move again!!*

*Also*, look who's gone and secured their Screenshot!! 
The *Czech National Team* _moved up two places tonight!!_

BTW, I like moving up and, no doubt, _come next month_, we will move up farther, but, *I like this house! *

_I wouldn't mind staying here for a while!

Crunch ON TPU!!
Let's keep *this *roof over our heads!

_​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 23, 2015)

*Tuesday! Ten for Tuesday!*

*6,322,980*






Those pesky *French* have been trying to save face. The *Czech National Team* is making them work for it!!

_It's a close race right there!_

_Meanwhile_, we have been doing *quite well,* ourselves,_ if I don't say so myself._

Our competition is close but, *not that close!*

*Crunch ON!!*
I wanna stay in *this* house!




Spoiler: THIS










​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2015)

Wednesday! _Wed-Nes-Day_, english pronunciation still baffles me, once a week! *At least! *

This Wednesday though, is a Good One!! 

*10th Spot is ours, AGAIN!!*

*6,441,787*






*Nice Work TPU!!*

_Meanwhile_, in the Screenshot race, The followers are ramping up but, *Czech National Team* is also Ramping up and _keeping them at bay! _ In a side story, *SNURK and Friends* is just off the shot and _Gaining._ Some of us still remember losing to this Snurk, because of a drifter with a _dozen servers_ joined him to crush us in a Challenge. *Crush* may not be the word for the win _we were robbed of,_ we kept it close-ish but, it *IS *how I felt, when it was over!

Ever since then, whenever I see that team, I wince a little, _in hatred!_

No matter, the dude has a ways to go, _before we need to worry about it! _However, if the *CNT* decides to WCG it, _all in? _We'd be moved down a notch, fo' sho'!

Also _not so likely._

All that and what? That's right!

*We Number 10!! *
_Why?_

*BECAUSE WE ARE THE BEST DAMN TEAM IN 'DA UNIVERSE!!*

*CRUNCH ON!!*
**​


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Wednesday! *Wed-Nes-Day,*



Wednesday has always been a dumb name to me since it makes no sense.

However it kind of makes me think of this:










Great work again team, 10 spot is feeling good!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 25, 2015)

_Another GreatDay in TPU Cruncher Land!!_

*10th Spot!!*

*6,581,560*






My Internet *SUCKS!!*

Trying to Upload a Folding WU, _for 2 hours!! Plus!_

I can't wait until 2 weeks from today. I will be ordering Wifi from Warner Properties, that uses DirectTV Satelette. There's a *huge Dish* on the roof of my building. They say _"10 Meg"_ up and down. With the *NetGear ac1600 *I ordered today, _we'll see how true that is!!_

At any rate, it's gonna be Worlds better than this 4G hotspot I have been using! It worked fine when it was just me and my laptop but, now with Karen, crunching and Folding, and the P4, crunching also, _it is showing its weakness!_

The NetGear has* Beam Control,* so each computer's connection is optimized. Also the other boxes will use the 2.4, mostly, _unless I use it gaming on Karen_, and my Laptop will use the 5, since it has a 2x2 ac7260 Intel adapter in it.

That and the NetGear  is a *dual core 3x3, on both radios,* and should handle my three, _plus more, in the future_,* like butter.*

_That will be the day!!_ Coming on or around the 8th of next month! The NetGear will be here waiting for it!! In 5, or 6, days....

As it is now, I throughput in the Kbps! _Bring on the Mbps!_ _AND MORE!! 
_
Great Job Crunchers, and as always...

*CRUNCH ON!!!*
**​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 26, 2015)

_Today's Numbers are brought to us via Hobart, Australia. The one, the only,..._

*Courtney Barnett!! *






More from her later!!​_Now, FOR THE NUMBERS!!!_

*6,583,418*

_Ten-er!!_






*Czech National Team* hangin' Tough!!​
South Perth Hospital 596,587

BOINC@Austria 562,889

I was gonna try to find a way to list all of the Australian Teams. No Go. But, there is this:






Look at the PPD, and then the # of Members.

TPU v




Our Daily Number, lately, is Greater than all of Australia, and our Average, is climbing!!​Now for some Music, Courtney Barnett!









 








And now, something completely different! 








Enjoy!

And as always....

*CRUNCH ON TPU!!
*
​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 27, 2015)

Almost _forgot _to do the numbers!! 

Well,  *China* _booted us._ *11th Tonight.*

*5,880,489*

_Still a good number!!_






All that fighting at the bottom payed off for the *Christians,* tonight. Seems everyone had a _bouncy day _ and they moved up to join the screenshot, while the *Czech's *are one off the shot!

I need to sleep, that was where I was going when I remembered about my posts!! I was reading and _lost track of time!_

Anyway,

*CRUNCH ON!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 28, 2015)

OK, so. I have had to make a decision. 

I am going to get a new Wifi account on the *8th*. It will be a *much better deal* than my current Hotspot and a whole lot stronger, to boot. However, _I do not want to pay another whole month on my Hotspot,_ due in the morning.

So, I am going to get a *2GB plan*, _half the cost_, to last me through the *8th* and my _new provider_ install. Which means *shutting down the p4 and Karen boxes, *until after that install. _I will remain to have my laptop crunching_ and will _still update here and over in the Folding Forum_, although I will not be Folding during this time.

So, since I am such a _massively huge points hog_ on this team, expect to see a huge drop in WCG standings!! 

_On to the Numbers!_

*5,960,289*

*Ut, OH!!* 

Looks like *ESU is ramping up* and we got_ caught napping! _
*
Overall, a Fine Number for a Sunday!* *But,* someone at *ESU* turned the server on and forgot about it! 






When* IBM* scores _under a 100 Mil,_ you know it's been an *off day!!*

So despite my current slowdown, we should be able to get back on the *"Right Side" of the tracks,* _tomorrow. 

Right?
12th Street.





My Hotspot barely works here!!

I know we can do better!!

CRUNCH ON, HARDER!! PLEASE! The TEAM Needs you!!

_​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 29, 2015)

*Nice recovery!!*

*6,611,092*

*Gatekeeper's House!*











*Nice to be back!!*

*Crunch On, Crunchers!!
*​


----------



## manofthem (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh oh, we have an octo-post going on 

 @Arjai, Internet connection issues? 


But great work team, well done!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 29, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Uh oh, we have an octo-post going on
> 
> @Arjai, Internet connection issues?
> 
> ...


No issues here. The site kept telling me there was an "Unspecified error" I kept trying to post. finally rebooted the page...10 total posts!!


Anyway, fixed it via deletion!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 30, 2015)

*OK! Team TPU re-Breaks the Top 10!!*

*Great job!! *

*6,720,159*






*Czech National Team *makes a push and lands in the screenshot! *Nice job CNT!*!  

We also did a Fine job and got back to the _House we bought!!_






_I'm calling Mary! Before it's too late!  _

*Keep Crunching!!*
​


----------



## t_ski (Sep 30, 2015)

I think I had something to do with the jump in numbers.  You're welcome Arjai


----------



## Arjai (Oct 1, 2015)

*Holy Crap!! I did not expect this!!*

*6,692,709*






*8th Place!! *






_Back Downtown!! Where all the Action is!!

Love my Apartment, 501, stop in for a drink! *BAR IS STOCKED!!*

Not long ago, we stayed here for a long spell. It was good. Fun was had. Let's *DO IT AGAIN!!*_



*Set the Boxes up near a Fire extinguisher and let 'em Rip!!*

​


----------



## manofthem (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow, what a day!!!  Right on fellas!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 1, 2015)

Arjai said:


> *Holy Crap!! I did not expect this!!*


been working hard to make you happy


----------



## Arjai (Oct 2, 2015)

*Random exclamation!!  *

*Two days, up Two Spots!!*

Yet our numbers are remaining _rather steady, even down a little!_ I don't get it but, *I LIKE IT!! *

*6,271,000*





_Look at the rest of the TOP 50, Out of 31,758 Teams, these are the standouts! They all deserve credit for furthering the common goals we share with WCG!_






*So, *we're back on _7th Street_ in the renovated Condos. Party on the Deck!!






*Awesome Work Team!!
Keep 'em at 100%, open that window! It's nice out!!*
​


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2015)

Well, since Monday I've added 52 cores / 104 threads.  That's helping quite a bit


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2015)

Very nice work team, very nice! 



[Ion] said:


> Well, since Monday I've added 52 cores / 104 threads.  That's helping quite a bit


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2015)

Arjai has asked me to take over the Daily Numbers for a week, so here we go 

_*5,986,189 *_​Good job guys--unfortunately our numbers are down a bit, but our result is still good enough for eighth place 














Boom Lake, Alberta, Canada


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2015)

_*5,482,784 *_​
Unfortunately not great, but still enough for a Top-10 spot in the big pie 





Great Falls, Virginia:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2015)

_*6,289,644 *_

Now THAT is a nice result.  Good work comrades!





And #7 in the big pie tonight!  Isn't that something remarkably fine!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2015)

_"I'm making a note here: huge success.  It's hard to overstate my satisfaction"_ -- GLaDOS
That's basically my reaction to the numbers tonight.  Awesome job tonight.  Incredibly good work!

_*7,381,181*_


_*




*_

_*



*_​


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2015)

Seven million AGAIN!  Now that's some Good Stuff


_* 7,065,082 *_

_*



*_






Glacier Point, Yosemite​


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> *Seven million AGAIN*! Now that's some Good Stuff



Great job Team!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2015)

Last Night's Numbers:

_*6,116,800*_​
Sorry I'm late....feeling pretty rough last night so called it early











Bow Lake, Alberta


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks @[Ion] for covering for me! 

Looks like I missed some fun! 

Great Job Team!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2015)

_* 5,980,339 *_​Unfortunately we've fallen a bit, but still a pretty solid result        







Aurora Borealis:


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks, again @[Ion] for helping me, during this internet gap!

I am up and running, and my laptop loves the 5g! 

I will resume the updates of the Daily Numbers, tonight, after work, with a blazing fast new network!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2015)

_* 6,037,635 *_​
Good job guys--back over six million points for the Team!        














Knight's Leap, Oppland, Norway


----------



## Arjai (Oct 10, 2015)

OK, so, apparently you did not get the message in the previous post. I will be taking over my thread, supposedly tonight. But, for sure tomorrow night. OK?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK, so, apparently you did not get the message in the previous post. I will be taking over my thread, supposedly tonight. But, for sure tomorrow night. OK?


_Your_ thread?  
You're claiming I'm not allowed to do it any more?  Really?  I thought the point was either of us could do it....


----------



## Arjai (Oct 11, 2015)

_OK!! Me is Back!_

*Fine Work Crunchers!!*

*6,212,972*





​_So, are we seeing the long overdue end of Ripple Labs?  _Or, are they gonna keep hanging around the 6mil area for ever? I wish I knew how they ended up sponsoring Crunchers with some sort of payment? 

Although they are ahead of us,_ mostly,_ making them a rival,_ of mine,_ they are a Financial Company and really don't need to be crunching at all! _So, Kudos to Them for using a bit of their server time to Crunch!! _

Now, if we can just somehow make them busier... More room for US, at the Top!! 

*9th Spot!!* 
I'm going down the hall to see if Mary is around!






*Keep Crunching!!
*​


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2015)

Good job guys--we barely managed a victory over China to become #7 in the world for the day 
_*6,858,378 *_​
All-around excellent work!  A truly remarkable team effort!         












Olympic National Park, Washington


----------



## Arjai (Oct 13, 2015)

_Alright! Another *Super-Duper Day* for TPU!!_

*6,967,980*






*Czech National Team* has had a couple of nice days, also! _2 days on the Screen Shot!_
*Ukraine* has been real close for a good while, _and finally made the Shot!_ _Congrats go to them for a stellar up that landed them the Fame!! _​Meanwhile, *we have been having some Stellar moves*, ourselves, roaming around the bottom half of the* Top 10!!*

*Very nice! *_I can hardly wait for this Challenge and the upswing in points we garner!! _

If I remember correctly, we hit *6th Place,* last Challenge!! Not sure we can do it again but, it's worth a try, no? 

*BTW 8th Tonight!!*

_That means we've moved back Downtown!!_







*Keep on, Keepin' ON Crunchin'!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 14, 2015)

*Holy Crap!*_(no offense @Norton )_ 

I swear, I mentioned we got 6th, _last challenge_ and...

*7,087,088*

*You all go do this!!*






*Hold on,* _I gotta go get a drink!!_

 Ahh.​*6th Place!! Awesome!*

As a special treat, I've booked the_ Richmond Kelly Smoot house _for the week. 1316 W. *6th* St, Austin, Texas.  _Just a few blocks away from the hoppin' Downtown Austin!!_

Primest Prime of Texas, Austin. I thought it would be too much for the RKS House but, I told them _who we are and what we're doing_, they gave us _more than half off!!_






*It's on the National Register,* so, _no Parties inside the house!_ *Did I mention it has a barn out back?*

*Fine Work TPU CRUNCHERS!!

*​P.S. Congrats to *Deutschland Germany *for getting the Screen shot, tonight! Also, Congrats to *Czech National Team*, 3 days on the Screen Shot!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome job guys!  Very impressive work for sure!         

_*7,330,848*_​




Sixth place!  And a VERY tight race has us just barely beating out Uni-KL.  Good job guys 

Saar Loop, Mettlach, Germany:


----------



## Arjai (Oct 16, 2015)

OK, _four Hotdogs down and a drink in hand_...*I'm Ready! Are You?* 

*A Great Day* _preceding the *Big Fall Challenge!!*_

*6,633,332*

Considering that tomorrow is the Start, I imagine *Murphy's Law* _has been playing with some internet connections._ So, as is normal, you all work through the night to solve the problem, _just in time to unload the backlog at the start!_

My problem is with the *BOINC Manager,* _for some odd reason it won't connect to the servers._ I'll keep trying to update and reboot but, _I have a feeling it won't work until Saturday._ I just can't devote that much time until then. 






*8th Place tonight!!

Back Downtown!!*




*Party in 501, Pre Challenge Shindig!!*

_The Caterer, down the street, brought in close to 80 pounds of food. Gourmet style!! Wine, Liquor and 17 types of Beer!_





This what it looked like before they showed up! _Hopefully it will look like this when I wake up in the morning!!_

_Congrats go out to the Screen Shot winners!!_

*Russia, Czech National Team* and *France *are duking it out! All three of are within _111,000 points from each other, tight spacing!_

The last two on the shot, *BOINC@Poland* and *Deutschland Germany*, are _within 50 grand of each other!_

*It's a tight race at the bottom!!*

*Speaking of Racing, I'm hoping to have us knocking on ExtremeSystems door, shortly!!

Time to WARM UP the BOXES!!*

​


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK, _four Hotdogs down and a drink in hand_...*I'm Ready! Are You?*



I'm more than one drink down so I'm ready for another in fact 


Great work team, looking forward to the numbers as the Challenge progresses!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'm more than one drink down so I'm ready for another in fact
> 
> 
> Great work team, looking forward to the numbers as the Challenge progresses!


Goin' to pour another, NOW!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Saar Loop, Mettlach, Germany:


Saar Loop, Mettlach, Uvula, Germany


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Goin' to pour another, NOW!



I'm right behind you and going to check on my machines too.  Drinks and crunching go together like peas and carrots.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 17, 2015)

_Alright!!_
*Challenge day one*!

*7,317,163*






*Nice Work TPU Crunchers!!*






_We're in FIRST PLACE, along with everyone else!!
It appears that *OUR* zero means more!! _​No matter, with a 7+ Million score....Undoubtedly, *we are in First! *Whenever they decide to update the Challenge, IDC, we're gonna win it, despite the updates!! _Why? You ask?_ *Because we are the best Team in the KNOWN UNIVERSE!! That's why!*


*BTW, 7th tonight!! *





_Back in the Lofts!!

Got. to. Love it!!_

*Keep it Crunchin', It's better than paying the heat bill!!* 
*Sorry, Aussies, it's getting on into the Cold season here in the northern Hemisphere!*

​


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Sorry, Aussies, it's getting on into the Cold season here in the northern Hemisphere!



Cold season? I guess cold for some. For others it merely means 10 degrees cooler and maybe 10% less humidity 

But these numbers are looking very good! Also iirc the Challenge scoreboard numbers used to update the following morning around 9am est or thereabouts. So Manama we shall see who's rocking


----------



## Arjai (Oct 18, 2015)

_"Manama"?_ 

Anyway, We did awesome "Este Dia"!! 

And I expect will do even better _"Mañana"_!!


*7,121,217*






*6th!!*!





_Backyard BBQ!!
BYOB!!
Brats and Burgers and Ribeye's Galore, Provided!!_


*Burn them up!!*
​


----------



## t_ski (Oct 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So Manama we shall see who's rocking





Arjai said:


> _"Manama"?_



Matt often posts form his phone, which tends to autocorrect on him.  Just consider it a minor autocorrect fail.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 19, 2015)

_OH!! Looky HERE!!_

*7,136,726*

*THIS has got to be the Best Sunday Number, EVER!!*












*Loving the House, 6th Street is Rockin'!!

Awesome Job Team TPU Crunchers!!

*​


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2015)

Actually, we got (considerably) better numbers during the GPU WU days.  Like 20M days, regularly.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 19, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Matt often posts from his phone, which tends to autocorrect on him.  Just consider it a minor autocorrect fail.


That's nothing. I keep my todo and shopping lists on a phone and last week I got some PC hardware that needed some fixing, so I intended to write "Check MOSFETs and caps", and when I checked my notes this week I was really surprised to see this message amongst others: "Find midget in cap".


----------



## Arjai (Oct 20, 2015)

_Too Sweet!!!!_

*Another day in the 6th street House AND another day Killin' IT!!*

*7,680,711*









_Awesome WORK TPU!!_

​


[Ion] said:


> Actually, we got (considerably) better numbers during the GPU WU days.  Like 20M days, regularly.



Actually, GPU WU Days, are not the Norm. Nor are they what we are doing, since like, WCG started? So, Actually, GPU WU's were the anomaly. Fine it happened, but it's like the Steroid Era, it's gotta have an Asterix.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 21, 2015)

_Nice!! Still Rockin' this Challenge!!_

*6,951,486*

_Small drop but, Maintained our 6th Spot!!_ 






*Nice run, at the Top.* _Also, Look at my pet team, Czech National, kickin' in the 4th spot!!_






*Awesome Work Team TPU!!

Keep Crunchin' them Numba's!!*
​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 22, 2015)

_Nice Up!!_

*7,691,802*

_Gotta Love the 7's!!_







*Rockin' 6th Street!!

2 More Days until we WIN this beetch!!

Crunch ON!!
*​


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Arjai said:


> _"Manama"?_
> 
> Anyway, We did awesome "Este Dia"!!
> 
> And I expect will do even better _"Mañana"_!!





t_ski said:


> Matt often posts form his phone, which tends to autocorrect on him.  Just consider it a minor autocorrect fail.





I didn't see this til just now, but oops, fail on my part  but I lol'd when reading these posts 

@t_ski, you know me all too well. Plus if it's not autocorrect's fault, it's Tito's fault


----------



## Arjai (Oct 23, 2015)

_Almost, *ALMOST*, 8 mil!!_

*Great Job Crunchers!!*

*7,985,454*






_This makes me feel..._





*That's Happy and Proud, BTW.* 

KEEP CRUNCHING!!

1 more day until VICTORY!! 

​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 24, 2015)

*Great Final day of Challenge!!*

_Now, wish it wasn't true, it's the slowdown to a normal pace. Which has been great, recently, also!!_

*7,555,195*






*6th AGAIN!! *

_I've rented this place through the weekend, I'd hate to have to leave with money on the Table!! 
What are the chances we can keep our Spot through Sunday?_ 





_It's a Super Nice Place...It will be sad to have to leave._

*BTW, Great Job TPU, Cranking it up for this Challenge.*





*Which, we WON!! 

Keep Crunching Team TPU!!
Best Team in the Universe!!*
​


----------



## swhite4784 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 25, 2015)

_Alright! another Day in the Beautiful Richmond-Kelly-Smoot House!!_

*Way to go TPU!!*

*7,129,258*






*What an Awesome Challenge!! *

_TPU Wins another!!_

*One more day in 6th? Maybe More? *

*Incredible day TPU!!

Keep Crunching!!

*​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 26, 2015)

*7,672,648*

*




*
I am rarely Speechless, however, this may have done it!!

WAY TO GO TPU CRUNCHERS!!
I'm very Proud to be a member of this Great Team!!
​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 27, 2015)

*Holy Moly Rocky!!*






*8,072,492*






AWESOME !!

​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 28, 2015)

_Ah, so there is gonna be a turn down..._

*No worries, I like 7th just fine!!*

*7,574,566*










_7th Street Condos, Remember this place?

Goodtimes, goodtimes.

Hopefully we can stay awhile and do some BBQ, on the roof, before the snow flies!!_



*TPU Crunchers, Best damn Team in the Universe!!

Punching 7 mil on an off day!!*

​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 29, 2015)

_OK, so, we're back in 6th!!_

*7,398,835*

_Nice consistency! Another 7 Mil+ Day!!_






*This makes my day! It's been cold and blustery, rainy and even some snow flurries!*

*But this?...*















*...Is what I feel!!*

*Thank You TPU Crunchers!!

This Team surpasses my expectations, every day!!*

​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 30, 2015)

_Great Number!!_

But, alas, a couple other Teams pumped up a bit to surpass us. It's OK, though. We're still in the *Top Ten of Crunching Teams.*

*That's 8th Place, outta 31,827 Teams Created!!

7,103,739*






_Good to see the Czech National Team still on the Screenshot, even after the Challenge!
They did Awesome, too!!_





_Speaking of Awesome..._
*8th Street Abode!!
Back Downtown, where the Action and the Nightlife rule the roost!!*






​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 31, 2015)

_Small dropoff but, still in 8th!!_

*6,945,135*






*Way to go TPU!!
*
Some Random Links...

*United States Patent US6945135*

Somehow,* John Cooper Clark* showed up in the Bing Results of searching with our Number.

So, it must be a Punk Number!! Anybody remember this dude, besides me?

_Have a good night and a Happy *Halloween!!*



			According to many scholars, All Hallows' Eve is a Christianized feast influenced by *Celticharvest festivals,[1][12] with possible pagan roots, particularly the Gaelic festival Samhain.*[7][13][14]

Click to expand...

_


> Other scholars maintain that it originated independently of Samhain and has solely Christian roots. _( Ahem, Cough, *BULLSHIT!* Cough)[1][15]_



*
Rockin' the Known Universe, as the BEST TEAM Eva!!*

​


----------



## Arjai (Nov 1, 2015)

*7,001,724*

_Good 4 6th Place!!_





Had to renew the deal. They were happy to do it _because they appreciate our commitment to bettering our World!!_






*Fine Work TPU Crunchers!!*
​


----------



## Arjai (Nov 2, 2015)

_Still maintaining 6th Place!!_

_Who'd a thunk? _

*6,704,376*






*Nice Work, Team TPU Crunchers!!

Keeping the Dream Alive!!

Keep Crunching!!*

​


----------



## Arjai (Nov 3, 2015)

_I am Loving this 7 mil and rolling around in 6th Place!!_ *The backyard of this place has a nice shady spot with soft grass to roll around in!!*

*7,346,120 *​





We can tick off *China* and *Ripple Labs*,_ from the list!_
*XtremeSystems* is proving to be hard to overcome. _Good for them!!_

_XtremeSystems: *Users Returning Work : 150/2065 *
Us: *Users Returning Work : 81/534*
XS has 69 more users crunching and 3,473,953 more points
50,347 points per *TPU* user_, with 69 more crunchers *= XtremeSystems.
Or,* _42,888 more points per our current 81 *TPU* users._

*XS crunchers average 72,134 points per user
We avg. 90,680 points per user.*

_18,546 more points per user._
Add 38 more users, for 119 crunchers, maintaining that average, we contend with them. _31 users less!_

_Thus, Proving, *Mathematically*,
We are the *Best TEAM in the Universe!!*

**_​


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2015)

Helps to have someone doing 1.8M+ a day


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Helps to have someone doing 1.8M+ a day



How about a little more to make it a cool 2M?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> How about a little more to make it a cool 2M?


Managed 2M yesterday 
And, my goal is about 2.1M (corresponding to 300k BOINC pts / day)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> How about a little more to make it a cool 2M?





[Ion] said:


> Managed 2M yesterday
> And, my goal is about 2.1M (corresponding to 300k BOINC pts / day)



I asked and I received.  Considering you managed a crazy ~2M today, that's pretty epic!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I asked and I received.  Considering you managed a crazy ~2M today, that's pretty epic!


Thanks!  Things are going to be a bit erratic over the next few days but I'm liking what I see


----------



## Arjai (Nov 4, 2015)

_Here it is!_

Ok so, things got a little busy last night. _Arjai is Worn out!_ 

*However! I cannot let the Team down!*

*Half a day late but, It's just as tasty!! *

*7,410,535*







*6th Place...*_Can't get used to that! 6th!! *Sweet! *_

*Crunch ON TPU!!
*
​


----------



## Arjai (Nov 5, 2015)

Sorry for the, very, late post.

Work, and the crap I go through for a measly paycheck, has me all messed up, sleep-wise. It will stop, for the time being, and will be normal for a little while.

_Meanwhile, back at the Ranch...._

*Yesterday's numbers are a bit off.*

* 5,933,917*​




Still in the *Top Ten* and *still a great result!!* _If this is our new *Low*,_ I'm ok with it!!

Crunch ON!!
​


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2015)

Arjai said:


> *Yesterday's numbers are a bit off.*
> 
> * 5,933,917*​



That's what happens when @[Ion] has a bad day 


Still great work team!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> That's what happens when @[Ion] has a bad day
> 
> 
> Still great work team!


Yeah it doesn't help to have six of my dual-CPU Xeon systems offline.  But, baring hardware failures, they'll be back up tonight.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 6, 2015)

_*A bit* of an improvement!_

*6,060,914*​
_Always nice to see the number go up. Even a little! _​





Nice to see we are maintaining a *TOP 10,* _even with a number of @[Ion] 's Crunchers offline!_

With any luck we will be moving back up this list in no time!!

*Keep Churning out those WU's!!

Team TPU Crunchers are the Best!!*

​


----------



## Arjai (Nov 7, 2015)

*Nice UP!!  *

*6,907,542*











_Back to the 7th Street Condos!!_

*I love the Lofted ceilings!! 

CRUNCH ON!!

*
​


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2015)

This thread needs an update... apologies for not catching it until now. 

Any volunteers?

Hope @Arjai is ok?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2015)

I'll do it again gladly


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> Hope @Arjai is ok?



His status says he had been eating veggie burgers. Maybe they got the better of him?  


Oh lame I know. I hope your doing alright @Arjai


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2015)

_*7,110,013 *_​Nice work guys!  We've unfortunately fallen behind the Chinese, but this is still a very competent seven million point day!  Good work all around!      






Sand dunes of Dubai:


----------



## Arjai (Nov 11, 2015)

Sorry guys! Gonna have to let this go for a bit. Thanks [Ion] for picking it back up.

I will be stopping by, I can't help it, when I am able. Looks to be about a month, or so, of making time to sleep!!

Take Care!! See you on the Flipside!!



​


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Sorry guys! Gonna have to let this go for a bit. Thanks [Ion] for picking it back up.
> 
> I will be stopping by, I can't help it, when I am able. Looks to be about a month, or so, of making time to sleep!!
> 
> ...




I hope all is well @Arjai ? 

If you need anything don't hesitate to shoot one of us a PM man.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2015)

_* 7,518,618 *_​
VERY nice work again guys!  Seven and a half million is pretty sweet stuff!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Sorry guys! Gonna have to let this go for a bit. Thanks [Ion] for picking it back up.
> 
> I will be stopping by, I can't help it, when I am able. Looks to be about a month, or so, of making time to sleep!!
> 
> ...




Whatever the case, I (we) hope to see you soon.  Take care and don't forget us! 

See you on the flippity flip


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2015)

It's been far too long with no Daily Numbers.  So, here we go! 


_* 7,352,664 *_







Hintersee, Bayern, Deutschland:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2015)

_*8,343,654 *_​
Eight million and change is a truly remarkable day for Team TPU, but even that sees us sliding down the charts a bit







Costa Rica:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorry for such a wretched job with the numbers this week, but we've had a crisis at work and I've been swamped.


* 8,088,818 *​We're doing a VERY good job as a Team--eight million and change is very sweet--but the competition this week during the Challenge is FIERCE.










View over Lake Tahoe


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2015)

11.23.2015
*8,692,912
8th Place*






​Great work team!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2015)

11.24.2015
*8,248,051
8th Place*





Great work team!  




_A Day in the Past_

November 24th, 1950

The "Storm of the Century", a violent snowstorm, takes shape on this date before paralyzing the northeastern United States and the Appalachians the next day, bringing winds up to 100 mph and sub-zero temperatures. Pickens, West Virginia, records 57 inches of snow. Three hundred fifty-three people would die as a result of the storm.

Let's hope for a mild winter for all our Northern Cruncher buddies


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2015)

11.25.2015
*7,792,408
7th Place*






​
We moved up a spot and it feels pretty good.  Great work team


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> We moved up a spot and it feels pretty good. Great work team


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2015)

11.26.2015
*7,566,192
7th Place*






​

Another day in 7th, can't complain at all 



Anyone else tired?  I think we ate too much tonight, or drank too much...  Either way, I don't want to go to work tomorrow. 



I bet some of you don't work tomorrow and are feeling like this right about now...


----------



## xvi (Nov 28, 2015)

SirOfThem asked me to take over, so here we go.

11.27.2015 (Black Friday!)
*7,490,728
7th Place*​





Normally I do science here, but first I have to celebrate this Friday.





(Try this image with music)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2015)

Great work team, nice numbers! 

and nice post @xvi, that was really funny with the music.


----------



## xvi (Nov 29, 2015)

11/28/2015
*7,144,448
7th Place*​





Nice work yet again! Especially if you like fours! IBM's numbers dropped considerably from yesterday. Wonder what that's about.

Science is on hold while I do car work. In the mean time, it's still party time.
Oh, and please keep an eye out for my nice ratcheting wrench set. Can't seem to find it.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2015)

xvi said:


> 11/28/2015
> *7,144,448
> 7th Place*​
> 
> ...



Makes you wonder what voodoo seti.germany was doing to beat us so badly during the last challenge 

Great work Team


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2015)

SETI runs a bunch of different projects--and has pretty good team leadership.  So when the WCG challenges arrive they focus HARD on that.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2015)

_*7,340,055*_​







Summer Storm in Arizona:







Great work Team!


----------



## xvi (Dec 1, 2015)

11/30/15
*8,465,531*​




A cool million points more than yesterday. 

Quick science, The Magnus Effect:




Explained in this excellent video by Veritasium.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2015)

Well, I'm responsible for half of that 1M point jump over yesterday


----------



## xvi (Dec 2, 2015)

12/01/15
*7,958,697*​





Clocking in just slightly below 8 million. Not too shabby!

For Science, "The Real Reason Leaves Change Color In The Fall" by MinuteEarth


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2015)

Great job Team! 

Cool science clip @xvi


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2015)

_*7,715,201*_​
Good job guys!  Unfortunately not quite eight million, so Uni-KL managed to sneak just past us--but a good job anyways        







Half Dome of Yosemite:


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2015)

I always look forward to the pictures ya put up on these bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2015)

That's why I do it 

_*8,758,285*_​VERY, VERY nice work tonight guys!  A very impressive result for our amazing Team!         





_*Skogafoss, Iceland:*_
_*



*_


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 4, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I always look forward to the pictures ya put up on these bro.



www.reddit.com/r/earthporn


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2015)

Gaah!  I've been found out!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2015)

_*8,821,917*_​A rather remarkable result for our impressive Team!  Good job all around guys!       






Winter is here--I'm sure enjoying the cooler weather 





Prague, Czech Republic


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2015)

8.8 million!!!!!!!! Wow team, that is amazing numbers for the day!!!! You should all take a bow!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2015)

Helps that we had a three million point day here at Aperture


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2015)

_*8,574,881*_​




Particularly for a weekend, a very nice job guys!       







 '
Who doesn't love a good volcano?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2015)

Sorry guys--forgot to do the numbers last night 
_*8,437,604*_​




Good work guys--we're holding steady at eight million and change.  VERY nice results       





No idea where this is from but it looks nice


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2015)

_*8,886,498*_​Wow!  Incredible!  Nearly 9 million points for the BEST TEAM!  That's a very impressive job guys!      







Beautiful Crabapple tree 
_*



*_


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2015)

And actually ahead of Team China! I remember, not all that long ago, us talking about wanting to be able to pull ahead of Team China on the daily numbers. 

Simply amazing team!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> And actually ahead of Team China! I remember, not all that long ago, us talking about wanting to be able to pull ahead of Team China on the daily numbers.
> 
> Simply amazing team!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes sir, and in 6th place to top it off!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry guys, fierce tired again last night 

_*8,815,458*_​
Nice work again! Nearly nine million again--a truly impressive accomplishment!        








Owyhee River, Idaho:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2015)

Sorry guys, falling down on the job again :/

_*8,209,272*_​
Unfortunately not the high that we've had over the past few days, but still a pretty impressive job.  Good work everyone!       






Crater Lake, Oregon:


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2015)

Great work Team! 



[Ion] said:


> Crater Lake, Oregon:


Where's the Old Man?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2015)

_*8,302,638*_​Managing to cling on ahead of China, even if only by a thread.  Still, nice work guys--another day we can feel good about        






Ciucas Mountains, Romania:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2015)

Sorry about a few days of no numbers, but I'm getting back there again

_* 7,870,801 *_​
Unfortunately down below 8M again but still a pretty solid result      









On the train in Oregon:


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry about a few days of no numbers, but I'm getting back there again



If you are ever going to be down for a while, let @xvi know so he can fill in for you. I've asked him to do the same for me several times as of late


----------



## xvi (Dec 14, 2015)

Yup! I usually have a laptop at my side, so I _should_ be able to cover in a moment's notice.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2015)

_*7,755,351*_​
Not the greatest of days for our Team, but still we're close to eight million, and that alone is pretty solid.  Well done  








Svalbard, Norway:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2015)

_*8,079,084*_​Nice work!  Back above that eight million mark again by a pretty solid margin!       






North Face of Long's Peak


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2015)

_*8,370,137*_​Another very nice day--we handily slid past our closest competitors with this quite excellent result!       





Gridcoin definitely seems to be the up and coming competitor--good to remain vigilant 

Yosemite National Park:


----------



## xvi (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm guessing everyone is busy snoozing, so I'll sneak in and toss up some numbers.

*8,061,768
6th Place!*





*Algarve, Portugal*






*Arches National Park, Utah*


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks xvi!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2015)

_* 8,030,885 *_​Eight million and change--solidly beating out Gridcoin and China!         






Mt. Everest:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2015)

_*7,649,937 *_​Excellent job again guys!  Very impressive work for a Sunday!  Our slip in the rankings is but a temporary hit!        








Death Valley:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 24, 2015)

Numbers are flaky because I'm out of town with inconsistent internet access.  After tomorrow I'll have none at all for a few days-- @xvi could you grab the updates for a few days?

_*7,728,823*_
Well done guys--you're all holding up very nicely even with (presumably) winter traveling     

_*



*_

Connemara, Ireland:
_*



*_​


----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2015)

No problem!


----------



## xvi (Dec 25, 2015)

Christmas Eve Team Numbers!

*7,486,292*


----------



## xvi (Dec 26, 2015)

Christmas numbers!

*7,089,041*





Looks like we're down for the holiday. I suspect there might be some game playing vacation time happening. Hope everyone is having fun!


----------



## xvi (Dec 27, 2015)

Sleepy weekend numbers!

*7,014,579*





Down by about 12% from the recent usual. I suspect it'll go back up around Monday.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 28, 2015)

Back to civilization so I'll be back to the Numbers 
_*7,251,210*_​Up a good bit from yesterday's numbers but still a bit low.  Everyone (even mighty IBM) is down too so maybe WUs are just scoring badly?  I promise I'll give it all I've got soon enough--January 4th is 100% GO day! 






Mt. Constitution, Washington:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 29, 2015)

_*7,481,558 *_​A nice improvement for our Team already!  Good job all around guys!        







Yellowstone Park, Montana:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 30, 2015)

Running a bit late tonight--sorry!

_*7,968,874*_​
Awesome job here guys--a solid upswing over the past few days, and I think we're on track for 8M and beyond over the next few!            






Rural Montana:


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 30, 2015)

Just moved into a new place with inclusive electricity bills! Definitely getting back on this with my main rig (4790K) when I've got internet set up


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2015)

*7,803,489 *​Unfortunately that wasn't quite the eight million that I was hoping we'd manage, but still a pretty good result anyways         







Mt. Rainier:


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2015)

El_Mayo said:


> Just moved into a new place with inclusive electricity bills! Definitely getting back on this with my main rig (4790K) when I've got internet set up



Can't argue with free electricity 


Great numbers team!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 1, 2016)

_*7,629,945*_​Solid job again--certainly not our best ever but still a result that we can be awfully proud of as a Team!         






Meteor Show over Lassen Peak, California:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry about missing the numbers last night...I've been packing up to move and I fell asleep in my chair 

_*7,460,698*_
Not so bad for a Friday night        ​






Northern Lights over Norway:


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 2, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> .I've been packing up to move and I fell asleep in my chair




That happens to the best of us brother.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2016)

Back on track with regular timing today 
_*7,391,573*_​Good work all around--pretty solid stuff for a weekend I think!         







Beautiful fall colors!
_*



*_


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2016)

_*7,549,056*_ ​Now that's movement in the right direction!     






Beauty of Yosemite:
_*



*_


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2016)

_*8,480,187*_​Awesome job!  Very nice improvement day-over-day!      







@manofthem this one's for you--Chilean Patagonia


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks bud, looks pretty beautiful.  Wife is itching to go back but we haven't been able to work it out yet. Someday though 

And great work team


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2016)

_*8,911,038*_​So close to that awesome nine million point mark!        








Olympic National Park, Washington:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 6, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Olympic National Park, Washington


AWESOME place!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow, nearly 9mil 

Lokks awesome to me! 


Edit: ah...just checked f-dc and seems we owe a good deal to Kai for this boost


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Wow, nearly 9mil
> 
> Lokks awesome to me!
> 
> ...


Added about 170K PPD over the past three days--never hurts


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2016)

Frustrating night last night fighting with the bloody HP Microserver.  Hence the delay 

_*8,716,722*_​
Another very solid night for our awesome Team!  Well done guys!       






Kettle River, Minnesota:
_*



*_


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2016)

_*9,112,395*_​AWESOME JOB!  Wonderful work guys!       














Über die Alpen


----------



## xvi (Jan 8, 2016)

Time to start the 10k 10M hype. 

Edit: Words are hard.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2016)

xvi said:


> Time to start the 10k hype.


10M ?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 8, 2016)

How awesome team!!!! Broke 9mil. Your all frigging amazing!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 8, 2016)

crunching away:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2016)

Got caught up on some homework and forgot a day of updates.  Sorry!

_*8,660,846*_​Another solid day for our awesome Team!  Not quite the 9M we had but we're within 4% of it so that's still pretty great!  Good job everyone!       









Smith Rock State Park, Oregon:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2016)

_*8,514,652*_​Gridcoin is definitely posing a real challenge, but we've still handily come in above China once more!       







Glennfinnan, Scottish Highlands:
_*



*_


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2016)

Got caught up doing HW last night and forgot the numbers.  Here we go !
_*9,300,261*_​AWESOME work guys!  That's a huge day/day boost, and shoots us solidly ahead of some of our rivals--indeed, it lands us just barely behind XS !       






Snow-covered valley of Yosemite:


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2016)

Very impressive numbers by our amazing team! Almost a 1M just from yesterday 



[Ion] said:


> Got caught up doing HW last night



Does that stand for HardWare or HomeWork? 

It's all good though, sometimes things get the better of us and delay us


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2016)

_* 9,003,580 *_​Another NINE MILLION point day for the greatest team!  Well done guys!       






Huari, Peru:


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2016)

My numbers will be low for a while as I brutalize probably both of my rigs with my latest encoding projects...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2016)

_* 8,043,276 *_​WCG seems to have had some difficulties today, and we were unfortunately hit at least as hard as anyone else 
Still, good work--down a bunch but WE SHALL PERSEVERE!       






Mt. Hood, Oregon:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Mt. Hood, Oregon:


Now THAT's Mt. Hood!
You keep posting pictures of the Pacific Northwest.  Planning on visiting sometime?  LOTS to see and explore up here.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes, I hope to one day 


_* 8,163,909*_​Not quite the rebound that I was hoping we'd get, but still not bad at all!        






Something a bit closer to home--Mt. Washington Observatory, New Hampshire:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2016)

_* 8,638,039 *_​Now THAT is a solid job!  Good work everyone! 







White Sands, New Mexico:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2016)

Sorry about missing a day again 


_* 8,586,232 *_​
AWESOME!  Just above China and just behind Universitaet Kaiserslautern for a very impressive seventh-place result!  A very impressive result and I'm quite impressed      







Mountains of Norway:
_*



*_


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 19, 2016)

Whoa I like that pic.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2016)

_* 8,367,475 *_​Universitaet Kaiserslautern is all over the place--we're handily beating them today but fell a bit behind our Chinese rivals.








A picture from my collection


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2016)

_* 8,439,619*_​
Another GREAT day hovering right around the eight and a half million mark.  Let's see what happens if we take it up a notch though!         







Kannesteinen, Nordfjord, Norway:


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 22, 2016)

Guess I need to drop the Devil's Canyon 5.0 bomb on some wcg projects


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2016)

_* 8,853,227 *_​Another awesome day for our Team!  Back on the better side of the 8.5M mark        








Teutoburger Wald, Germany:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2016)

_* 9,334,698 *_​WOAH!  That's an incredible boost!  Less than 1M behind XS, too!        






Who else thinks we can manage ten million? 







Franconia, New Hampshire


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2016)

_*9,402,477 *_​Awesome job guys, just under the nine and a half million mark again!  Well done guys!          







Tide Pools of La Jolla, California:
_*



*_


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2016)

_* 9,656,038 *_​Back up above nine and a half million again, and a mere half a million behind XtremeSystems.  Now that is a thoroughly impressive result!   Super well done!           







Quandary Peak:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2016)

_* 9,598,356 *_​Another awesome day for Team TPU!  You guys are AWESOME!  Well done all around!        








Brimham Rocks, North Yorkshire:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2016)

Sorry about missing a day--anyways we are back up and good to go 


_* 9,541,070*_​Another VERY impressive result--I'm liking these numbers where we hang right around nine and a half million.  Super good work!        






Nanga Parbat and the Indus River:
_*



*_


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2016)

_* 10,258,928 *_​WOAH!  That's PHENOMENAL!  A record 10M+ _without_ GPU WUs!  That's an incredibly good job folks!        







This calls for _two_ awesome pics!

Lofoten, Norway:






Space!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 30, 2016)

Holy crap!!!!!!!!! Over 10 million?!?!?! 

That is frigging amazing team!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap!!!!!!!!! Over 10 million?!?!?!
> 
> That is frigging amazing team!!!!!



Indeed you are right, uber amazing! I can't recall ever hitting 10M! 

Great work team, from the new blood to the oldie Big Timers!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2016)

Now, let's aim for XS.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2016)

Oh I am SO ready for that.  Best case scenario have about half a mill WCG PPD in HW to add.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2016)

I have 3 more 4570s to add but I need somebody to get me network and power cables.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 30, 2016)

waiting on money for parts to get another 4790K and 6700k rigs into this fight.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 30, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> _* 10,258,928 *_​WOAH!  That's PHENOMENAL!  A record 10M+ _without_ GPU WUs!  That's an incredibly good job folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think team XS just shit their pants when they saw that


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2016)

_* 9,578,222 *_​After a result as impressive as that I think we deserve a bit of a break.  Still a pretty awesome job though--congrats and well done guys!       







The Moon over Yosemite:


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2016)

_* 9,139,508*_​Solid work guys!  Not our best, but still a pretty solid achievement for our glorious Team!       







Flowers in the Alps 
_*



*_


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 1, 2016)

I can't believe I missed a 10m day! 

Still crunching though, lets go for 10m again!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2016)

_* 9,966,890 *_​Sweet--REALLY close to 10M again!  We shall manage so once more!           






Superstition Mountain, Arizona:


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2016)

_*10,694,692*_​WOW!  Well over ten million AGAIN!  You guys are incredible!        






Frozen Waterfall under the Night Skies:


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2016)

hey @bubbleawsome check this out 


_*11,224,788*_​ELEVEN MILLION!  IT GETS EVEN BETTER!  Super well done job guys!  This is insane!          






Another day deserving of two pictures 

Bow Fiddle Rock:






Skye:


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 6, 2016)

11 million!?!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2016)

Looks like XS saw TPU closing in and they decided they needed to kick it up a notch 

Great work team


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 6, 2016)

And it even gets better! We moved up to the 5th spot!!!!!

Amazing Team TPU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks like we need an update here 




*10,230,387!!!*
(ten million, two hundred thirty thousand, three hundred eighty seven points)

_7th_ place is plenty comfy 




Great work everyone!  









Happy Place Time


----------



## manofthem (Feb 10, 2016)

Tuesday, February 9th, 2016



*10,489,169!!!*




_7th_ Place


Awesome work teammates!


----------



## xvi (Feb 11, 2016)

*February 10, 2016

7th - 9,676,076*





Taking over for Manofthem who's been taking over for Ion. That means it's science time. Don't think I've posted this one before. The backwards bicycle.


----------



## xvi (Feb 12, 2016)

*February 11, 2016*
*
6th - 10,083,163*​



Nice little Thursday we had here. Clocking in at over 10m again!
It was a very late workday for me yesterday, so I'm just getting these posted now.

Just about to spend a couple bucks on a little weekend vacation to Seattle. Trying to keep costs reasonable which made me wonder. Just how much money _is_ there on Earth?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2016)

Time to play a little catch up 

*

February 12, 2016 

???*
Missed it but I'm sure we rocked hard   
*


February 13, 2016 
*
*10,089,829
6th Place*









​*February 14, 2016

8,759,237*
*8th Place*











Keep up the great work team! ​


----------



## xvi (Feb 16, 2016)

*February 15, 2016*
*
8th - 9,441,383*​



My apologies for disappearing this weekend, everyone, and thank you to Sir Of Them for nabbing them.​


----------



## xvi (Feb 17, 2016)

*February 16, 2016*
*
10th - 8,281,499*​



Little bit of a low today. I've heard some people say they've had trouble getting workunits from the servers, so I think the issue might be there. Hopefully we can get that sorted out and get back to our awesome regular numbers.
Managed to stay in the top 10 despite having some issues though. That's not too shabby!

For Science, how about MintueEarth's explanation of the impacts of selective fishing. (~2.5 minutes, despite the name)


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2016)

*February 17, 2016*
*
8th - 8,618,241*​



Kept getting "You are almost out of memory! We suggest closing <some program>!" errors on my work PC despite having only 10GB of my 16GB of memory in-use. Did some digging around and found that from the factory (HP brand), the pagefile size is statically set to a 4GB maximum! 

Isn't memory weird? Here's some science on memory!
(For just a quick bit of science, I highly recommend checking out the little bit about Blindsight at the 2 minute mark. Also, presque vu just after the 4 minute mark and jamais vu after that)

*What is Déjà vu?*


----------



## xvi (Feb 19, 2016)

*February 18, 2016*
*
8th - 8,824,174*​




Busy day yesterday. Near the end of the day, had to quickly move from a nice desk to a cubicle.


----------



## xvi (Feb 20, 2016)

*February 19, 2016*
*
8th - 8,831,602*​



Numbers aren't as high as they used to be, but they're looking pretty darn consistent! Wasn't long ago we were pushing for >8M days.

Adapting to life in a cubicle is odd. I have a sudden urge to buy a red swingline stapler.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2016)

xvi said:


>




Um yea, I need you to work Saturday............Bhahahaha


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 20, 2016)

xvi said:


> *February 19, 2016*
> *
> 8th - 8,831,602*​View attachment 72263
> 
> ...



Lol!  Other than the red swingline on my desk, I got three PCs/CPUs humming away:


G3258 @ 4.5
i5-3570k @ 4.5 (dialed back from 4.7 after a virus resurrection)
i7-2xxx (laptop) @ stock
Total 14 threads... 

Let's do this people!  It's so easy!


----------



## xvi (Feb 20, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Um yea, I need you to work Saturday............Bhahahaha








Boss's wife is in charge of the finances and has said "No overtime!" so no weekends for me!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2016)

xvi said:


>



This gif has inspired so much win here in this thread, loving it up like woah!!  Great work @xvi! 

Great work team, very nice to see the continued support!


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 20, 2016)

Kinda wondering why we dipped so low after being over 10s for something like a week solid.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 21, 2016)

xvi said:


> Adapting to life in a cubicle is odd. I have a sudden urge to buy a red swingline stapler.


My boss has one on his desk.  Every time I go by his office and he's not there, I want to take the stapler and hide it, just to see if he comes by and asks if I've seen it.


----------



## xvi (Feb 22, 2016)

Double Update!

*Feb 20, 2016

7th - 8,854,182
*




*Feb 21, 2016

7th - 8,970,638*





Late night last night, sorry. Drove my grandfather in to the hospital. Doesn't appear to be anything too serious, thankfully. He likes Boston Terriers, so here's one for him.


----------



## xvi (Feb 23, 2016)

*Feb 22, 2016

7th - 9,864,826*





Looks like everyone's numbers are up today! 

Back to the cubicle. Still need to organize everything (it's a mess) and I'm seriously overdue for diagnosing a very important customer's link (I strongly dislike troubleshooting EIGRP adjacency changes).

I gotta get out of there. I think I'm going to lose it!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks @xvi for the gifs lately, really cheers me up 

Great work team


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> really cheers me up




Damn bro, are you feeling down lately????


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Damn bro, are you feeling down lately????



Eh, wouldn't say really 'down' per say, just been busy and tired lately. Nice to come across a little pick me up here and there.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 23, 2016)

What's up with Free-DC stats?  Isn't working today...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> What's up with Free-DC stats?  Isn't working today...


That happens sometimes.


----------



## xvi (Feb 24, 2016)

*Feb 23, 2016

7th - 9,511,017*





This one is for @manofthem (well, all of us, really). Damn it feels good to be a gangsta'.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 24, 2016)

I really need to watch this movie.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2016)

xvi said:


> This one is for @manofthem (well, all of us, really). Damn it feels good to be a gangsta'.



Oh that feels good right there!


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 24, 2016)

kenkickr said:


> I really need to watch this movie.



They should make it a mandatory training video for all white collared new hires


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2016)

Yoohoo I alive!


_* 9,347,851 *_​
Good job guys!  Nine million is pretty sweet, and I think we can manage 10M too!       








Great Sand Dunes National Park:
_*



*_


----------



## xvi (Feb 25, 2016)

Spoiler: Edit: Ion returns!



*Feb 24, 2016

7th - 9,347,851*







Level3 had some serious routing issues today. There's talk about a lot of popular services being affected. No official word on what the cause was, but it sure made the phones busy today. Lots of keyboard time.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2016)

_* 9,094,370*_

Solid work guys!  We've slipped a bit but we're still holding solid nonetheless!       






Somewhere a bit more hospitable: Bavaria, Germany:
_*



*_​


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2016)

_* 10,231,38*_​AWESOME!  Up over a million points from yesterday!  Solid work guys!         







Mount Rinjani, Indonesia:
_*



*_


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2016)

_* 9,475,095 *_​Nice work folks!  Down a bit unfortunately, but still a very strong showing!          






Yoho National Park, Canada:
_*



*_


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 29, 2016)

_* 8,921,087 *_​Still VERY close to the nine million point mark!  Good work guys!       







Yosemite!
_*



*_


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry guys, rough night :/

_*9,192,387*_​
Not our best, but still solid work all around.  Good job guys!       






Mt. Rainer:
_*



*_


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2016)

_*9,775,393 *_​Good work tonight guys!  Impressive improvement over yesterday!        






Northern Cascades




WOW!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2016)

7th Place, not too shabby 
Great work team


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry about no numbers last night--had a midterm this morning :/


_* 8,693,496 *_​Slipped a bit, but I'm sure we'll recover just fine!       






Sunset over Madison, Wisconsin:
_*



*_


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2016)

_*8,975,440 *_​Super close to nine million again!  Good work guys!       







Tasmania, Australia:


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2016)

_* 9,084,387 *_​
Now that's a nice improvement!  Good work folks!         







Yukon, Canada:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2016)

Just realized that it's been nearly a week without updates 






Yesterday, March 11th, 2016


*9,544,242!!!*



*8th Place! *











And something a little different


----------



## xvi (Mar 13, 2016)

*March 12, 2016

7th - 9,407,169*





Nice little bump up from some previous numbers. Looks like we're managing to distance ourselves from Team China. Think we can start knocking on XS's door one of these days?

There's a lot of popular movies I've never seen before and I've been trying to go through them all as I think of them. I started up Scarface last night and made it about an hour in before I realized it was nearly 3 hours long!


----------



## xvi (Mar 14, 2016)

*March 13, 2016*

*8th - 9,134,407*




Ah! Squeeked out by Team China again! 9 million is certainly nothing to scoff at though. Excellent work team!

Making the best of the weekend. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## xvi (Mar 15, 2016)

*March 14th, 2016*

*7th - 9,580,355*





Very nice numbers, team! Also, Happy Pi Day, everyone! (3/14)
Apple pie is easily my favorite. I'm going to try not to stare at this picture for too long. I might take a bite out of my monitor.


----------



## xvi (Mar 16, 2016)

*Mar 15, 2016*

*6th - 9,459,815*





SIXTH! Woo! Excellent work, team!

Very busy night, stuck wrapping up a maintenance window that was supposed to be completed two and a half hours ago.


----------



## xvi (Mar 17, 2016)

*Mar 16, 2016*

*6th - 10,055,071*





*NICE!* 10 million day today!

Today is much, _muuuuuch_ quieter.


----------



## xvi (Mar 18, 2016)

*Mar 17, 2016*

*6th - 9,463,975*





Stones Whatever these things are (thanks @Norton) from yesterday are late. Picture related to cause. Hope everyone had a safe and great *St. Patty's Day!*


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2016)

xvi said:


> Stones _Numbers_ from yesterday are late. Picture related to cause. Hope everyone had a safe and great *St. Patty's Day!*


FTFY 

Bashing zombies? My favorite part of that movie was when they were trying to kill zombies with vinyl records


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2016)

xvi said:


> Stones Whatever these things are (thanks @Norton) from yesterday are late. Picture related to cause. Hope everyone had a safe and great *St. Patty's Day!*



Sounds like somebody had a wild night


----------



## xvi (Mar 18, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Sounds like somebody had a wild night


Not too wild, I had to work today. Our field techs are _waay_ over their hours for the week, so they were told to take Friday off. I suspect they're buying alka seltzer in bulk today.


----------



## xvi (Mar 19, 2016)

*March 18, 2016*

*6th - 10,375,328*





You know, it's ever so slightly harder typing 8 digits instead of 6 when I post these scores, but I certainly don't mind when it means we're pulling in >= 10 million points!

After a night of drinking, don't forget to rehydrate with Brawndo!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2016)

Alright 10 Million!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 20, 2016)

Sorry about not getting back to this. What I thought was going to be a good thing, at work, hasn't been. New boss is a "know it all", plus, he fired the other asst manager. He had it coming. Due to that, my schedule is not to my liking. It's been hell, and now it's worse.
If nothing else, I'm glad to be employed but, even with my recent 1 dollar raise, I am grossly underpaid. Time to seriously plan for getting back to school, so I can finish my Welding degree, and start working for real money, again. Seems so long ago, that I was not struggling! Eventually, I will be back. On a regular basis.

Thank you all for keeping on, keeping on.

Also, tremendous work Crunching!! These recent numbers are completely awesome!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2016)

Arjai said:


> Sorry about not getting back to this. What I thought was going to be a good thing, at work, hasn't been. New boss is a "know it all", plus, he fired the other asst manager. He had it coming. Due to that, my schedule is not to my liking. It's been hell, and now it's worse.
> If nothing else, I'm glad to be employed but, even with my recent 1 dollar raise, I am grossly underpaid. Time to seriously plan for getting back to school, so I can finish my Welding degree, and start working for real money, again. Seems so long ago, that I was not struggling! Eventually, I will be back. On a regular basis.
> 
> Thank you all for keeping on, keeping on.
> ...



Very sorry to hear it bud! Like you said, at least you're employed and working, but still it sucks to be in such a rough spot. Stay strong, hang in there! We'll be here when you get time to hang out


----------



## xvi (Mar 21, 2016)

Got caught out of the house over the weekend without the laptop, so I wasn't able to get updates.

Missing Saturday's numbers, sadly, but here's yesterday's.

*March 20, 2016*

*6th - 9,211,648*






Love that we're holding on to that sweet, sweet 6th place!

As with all races, it's not in what place you finish, but how cool you look doing it. In that regard, TPU clearly comes first.


----------



## peche (Mar 21, 2016)

dunno but it  wonder if ponits or stats are OK... i have like 20K today and stilkl growing


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2016)

peche said:


> dunno but it  wonder if ponits or stats are OK... i have like 20K today and stilkl growing



Don't question crazy points like that, just accept them


----------



## peche (Mar 21, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Don't question crazy points like that, just accept them


im not ... im just giving a excuse to celebrate!



Regards,


----------



## xvi (Mar 22, 2016)

*March 21, 2016*

*6th - 9,989,019*





Wow. Just nearly 10m again! As we round the corner of this day, time to drop the hammer and get moving on tomorrow! Go go go!


----------



## xvi (Mar 23, 2016)

*March 22, 2016*

*7th - 10,349,657*





10.3 million points, but we dropped to 7th place. Odd. Ah well. I'm not mad about it. Certainly not as mad as the guy in Seattle causing a ruckus for climbing a tree.

Just chill!


----------



## xvi (Mar 24, 2016)

*March 23, 2016*

*7th - 10,104,868*





Another day above 10M is nothing to complain about. Time to go home and think about what I'd rather be doing.


----------



## xvi (Mar 26, 2016)

*March 25, 2016*

*7th - 8,858,924*





Happy Good Friday, everyone! Numbers are unusually low for everyone today. I still think it's a pretty good Friday though. Or at least it will be in five.. four.. three....


----------



## xvi (Mar 28, 2016)

Almost forgot yesterday's numbers, but managed to snag them.

*March 26, 2016

8th - 8,850,604




*
Surprisingly low numbers from IBM yesterday...

*March 27, 2016

8th - 9,095,783




*
..and even lower numbers from IBM today! What's up, IBM? Time to dust off Deep Blue and get those points back up!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2016)

xvi said:


> ..and even lower numbers from IBM today! What's up, IBM? Time to dust off Deep Blue and get those points back up!



Wow, you're not kidding.  Maybe they took it easy over the holiday weekend   But great work by our team


----------



## xvi (Mar 29, 2016)

*March 28, 2016

8th - 9,233,002*





Another low day for IBM. They have plenty of supercomputers to choose from. Here's the Titan.

Quote from Wikipedia:
"It uses 18,688 CPUs paired with an equal number of GPUs to perform at a theoretical peak of 27 petaFLOPS; in the LINPACK benchmark used to rank supercomputers' speed, it performed at 17.59 petaFLOPS."
Each of those 18,688 CPUs is a 16-core AMD Opteron 6274. THAT'S 299,008 THREADS!


----------



## xvi (Mar 30, 2016)

*March 29, 2016

7th - 10,113,484*





10m day! Woo! We're less than 1/4th the output of IBM. Don't let the fame go to your head, everyone. Remember your roots!

Looks like IBM is holding ~40m or so. Maybe they're crunching on their old Watson supercomputer.


----------



## xvi (Mar 31, 2016)

*March 30, 2016

7th - 9,570,394*





Another day, another awesome result. IBM still hovering in the mid 30M range. If they want to catch up, perhaps they'll have to borrow the Tianhe-2 supercomputer. Just a modest 16,000 computer nodes, each comprising two Intel Ivy Bridge Xeon processors and three Xeon Phi coprocessor chips for what Linpack reports is a combined total of 33.86 petaflop/s of computational power. Compare that to just barely 200 gigaflop/s for a single i7-6700k.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 31, 2016)

We are indeed 7th, but our score is the one above the one you posted 
Our great result looks even better now


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> We are indeed 7th, but our score is the one above the one you posted
> Our great result looks even better now



Haha, good eye there. I totally missed it


----------



## xvi (Apr 1, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> We are indeed 7th, but our score is the one above the one you posted
> Our great result looks even better now


Uh, oops! Got it corrected, but forgot to give you credit. Nice catch!


*March 31, 2016*

*7th - 9,593,541*

*

*

Another really nice day for us, another not very nice day for IBM. Perhaps they could borrow time from their Sequoia supercomputer.


----------



## xvi (Apr 2, 2016)

*04/01/2016*

*1st - 34,181,337*





I can't believe it! Thanks to some epic sandbagging by a certain TPU member, we managed to take advantage of IBMs low numbers to pull ourselves into *FIRST*!


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2016)

xvi said:


> I can't believe it! Thanks to some epic sandbagging by a certain TPU member, we managed to take advantage of IBMs low numbers to pull ourselves into *FIRST*!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 2, 2016)

:O


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2016)

*1st place!?!?!? *











But wait... Hold up.... Who was sandbagging? 

Anyway, the 1st place is uber epic and makes me silly happy!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 2, 2016)

Wow, how the hell did that happen??????????? Amazing!

We should take a screenshot of that to show everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2016)

Caring1 said:


>



Oh wait... I forgot what day it was yesterday  ,

Back to reality, thanks @Caring1


----------



## xvi (Apr 2, 2016)

Spoiler










Okay, okay, time for some real team numbers. 

*April 1, 2016*

*7th - 9,639,928*





Got some of 'ya. 
If teams were ranked on more than just points, we'd be first every day.


----------



## xvi (Apr 3, 2016)

*April 2, 2016

7th - 9,658,336*





Wow. IBM continues to drop in points. I wonder what's up.

Late numbers thanks to a busy day followed by alcohol.


----------



## xvi (Apr 4, 2016)

*March 3, 2016

8th - 9,585,938*





Late numbers due to it being the day after a busy day with alcohol.

TPU battles Gridcoin while IBM continues to drop. I really wish they'd check "show host stats". Here's their runtime stats though.





Time to say "Goodbye, weekend. Until we meet again."


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2016)

I bet Marist College is getting pretty excited  

Great work team, very nice numbers!


----------



## xvi (Apr 5, 2016)

*April 4, 2016*

*8th - 9,561,265*





IBM managed to recoup slightly to keep Marist College from nipping at their heels. IBM remains king!


----------



## xvi (Apr 6, 2016)

*April 5, 2016

7th - 9,524,197*





Surprisingly consistent results recently. Awesome that we're holding over 9 million too!


----------



## xvi (Apr 7, 2016)

*April 6, 2016

6th - 10,617,914*





Welp, IBM's numbers are on the rise. So are ours too!

IBM, probably:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2016)

I bet IBM is all like...


----------



## xvi (Apr 7, 2016)

"Oooh, you gotta be quicker than that!"


----------



## xvi (Apr 8, 2016)

*April 7, 2016

8th - 10,567,478*





Woah! I'm not sure what IBM did, but I think they fixed it. Up, up, and away!


----------



## xvi (Apr 9, 2016)

*April 8, 2016

8th - 9,785,030*





Didn't quite make 10m today, but I say it's still a good day. It's also a Friday. Time to bring in the weekend!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2016)

@xvi, may want to double check our numbers and the date again, a smidgen off  

But still, great work team!


----------



## xvi (Apr 9, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @xvi, may want to double check our numbers and the date again, a smidgen off


Oop. Should have woken up more before I started typing. To the coffee pot I go!
Thanks for the catch, good sir.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2016)

xvi said:


> Oop. Should have woken up more before I started typing. To the coffee pot I go!
> Thanks for the catch, good sir.



No worries at all. @Caring1 has taught me to be watchful, he's got some eagle eyes


----------



## xvi (Apr 10, 2016)

*April 9, 2016*

*8th - 9,757,395*





Desktop Edit: Numbers! Look at IBM go!

Mobile updates for me, so it doesn't look like I can upload screenshots. Here's a cat though. Basically how my day went.


----------



## xvi (Apr 11, 2016)

*April 10, 2016*

*8th - 9,980,134*





Almost 10m again for us! 

Busy weekend for me and I'm ready for bed.


----------



## xvi (Apr 12, 2016)

*April 11, 2016

7th - 10,127,760*





Woo! Over 10m! @manofthem, you mentioned you thought you saw low numbers on FreeDC? Looks okay over here. What'd you see?

Back to the grindstone. Lots of paperwork today, for me.


----------



## xvi (Apr 13, 2016)

*April 12, 2016

8th - 10,099,415*





A 10M+ day is always a good day. Even when things break slightly.


----------



## xvi (Apr 14, 2016)

*April 13, 2016

7th - 10,441,948*





Hump day! Just another day at the races. We're 7th too!


----------



## xvi (Apr 15, 2016)

*April 14, 2016*

*9th - 9,915,010*





Ooph! Missing over a half-million points compared to yesterday! Have no fear though, Friday is just around the corner. Have a drink and relax!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 15, 2016)

xvi said:


> Ooph! Missing over a half-million points compared to yesterday!


Wonder how much this has to do with the FAH2 shortage?  I know my points are down as I "spool up" again.


----------



## xvi (Apr 15, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wonder how much this has to do with the FAH2 shortage?  I know my points are down as I "spool up" again.


Yeah, I had two theories.
One, there's a bit of a shortage from the FAH2 thing and we're just spooling up some new projects.
Two, everyone spent a bunch of time researching camel racing which ate up precious CPU cycles.


----------



## xvi (Apr 16, 2016)

*April 15, 2016

8th - 9,245,681*





Got some nice last minute sunshine. Friday? End of day? Nice warm sun?


----------



## xvi (Apr 17, 2016)

*April 16, 2016

8th - 9,154,968*





Quick stones. Listened to music while I worked on my car, ended up killing the battery. Got a whole lot to do and not enough weekend!

I need to bolt on some VTEC to my Pontiac. Here's how to do it! (Warning, it's a slightly dry 4 minutes, but it's just about everything you could want to know about VTEC as explained by Engineering Explained, another channel I like.)


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2016)

Vtec just kicked in yo 

Sorry, was reading the comments on that video and that's repeated a lot. But anyway, great video, watched and loved it. 


And great work team, nice numbers for Saturday evening


----------



## xvi (Apr 18, 2016)

*April 17, 2016

9th - 8,124,680*







Ooph! Slow day for us here. Let's see guns getting shot underwater (with some awesome science too) to distract ourselves.


----------



## xvi (Apr 19, 2016)

*April 18, 2016

7th - 9,795,655*





Back to 7th place! Still at work, so I'll quickly post more Smarter Every Day, more slow motion video.


----------



## xvi (Apr 20, 2016)

*April 19, 2016

6th - 10,962,234*





Woah! 6th place and nearly 11 million points! Tuesday really went off with a bang for us!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2016)

xvi said:


> nearly 11 million points!



Wow, that's quite a night for us!  Almost 11 Million!


----------



## xvi (Apr 21, 2016)

*April 20, 2016

7th - 9,980,544*





The amazing do-nothing machine! (Unlike my day at work today.)


----------



## xvi (Apr 22, 2016)

*April 21, 2016

7th - 10,067,122*





Brain gets a little soggy around Thursday. Instead of science, let's just do car stuff instead. Here's a show I like, Motor Trend Channel's Roadkill.


----------



## xvi (Apr 23, 2016)

*April 22, 2016

8th - 10,376,978*





I'm hungry again. Spaghetti Science! Thought this one was pretty interesting.


----------



## xvi (Apr 24, 2016)

*April 23, 2016

7th - 10,024,760*





Low day for for IBM and a good day for us. Woo!

Normally, I try to segue in to my flair with some kind story about my day, but today isn't going to be one of those days. Instead, I'm going to grab another Blue Moon Peach Ale and watch the The Royal Institution of Great Britain light a match with water.


----------



## xvi (Apr 25, 2016)

*April 24, 2016

9th - 10,257,618*





Late stones partially due to me having no caffeine all day and a huge headache because of it. Might be the first time I've been excited for Monday in a while.


----------



## xvi (Apr 26, 2016)

*April 25, 2016

7th - 10,360,033*





Back to 7th! Been a while since we've been in 9th place. Glad to see it was only temporary.

So, Animaniacs was recently added to Netflix.


----------



## xvi (Apr 27, 2016)

*March 26, 2016

7th - 10,211,093*





Just OC'd my work PC's GPU (busy day today, can't you tell). Seeing between 14-23% increase in GPU performance. I didn't expect much, but I'm pleasantly surprised. Core clock slider is maxed out. I'm pretty sure I have a bit more headroom to go.

Poor little GPU. Hey! I spend a fair amount of time in Google Earth, so there is some benefit!

My GPU core though:







Spoiler: Catzilla Before and After


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice little gain. Looking at that, your card was either bottlenecking the CPU or you have an Nvidia card and Physics is set to auto select when ideally it should be set to the GPU.


----------



## xvi (Apr 28, 2016)

*April 27, 2016

7th - 10,078,899*





Holding on to 7th, which I like to see!

Got some devices here at work going down faster than a helicopter with a dead engine. I mean that literally too, because it turns out helicopters can actually glide down to a landing relatively gently with no engine power.

I know, right?! Time to get Smarter Every Day. (Also, can I have his job, please?)


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 28, 2016)

I once had one of these - GTX 480 - folding/crunching with that at winter - and you didn't need to turn on the radiator  



xvi said:


> View attachment 74024
> My GPU core though:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2016)

xvi said:


>



Awesome video!  I watched it, and then I got caught up watching over videos from the Smartereveryday.  The tattoo video was cool, as was the tattoo removal one!


----------



## xvi (Apr 29, 2016)

*April 28, 2016

7th - 9,954,002*





Home early today. Feels weird using a 10-key when I've been using a 10-keyless at work so much. Lot of people seem to be driving fast on my way home (trying to beat rush hour I assume?) They seem to.. _jet_ on by.


----------



## xvi (Apr 30, 2016)

*April 29, 2016

7th - 10,074,304*





Friday! Time to fly out of here. Helecopters round two.


----------



## xvi (May 1, 2016)

April 30, 2016

7th - 9,267,231





Unusually low day for everyone. Wonder if something happened.

These busy weekends usually result in late stones. Probably would have had them out last night if I had one of these, the Leveraxe!


----------



## xvi (May 2, 2016)

Double post, sorry, but I just wanted to play with some of the other daily numbers.

Did you know we're in *60TH PLACE* for total current members?! 60th place! And we're holding 7th in daily points! 651 members total. I was going to screenshot this, but it's a *long* list to get to us.

Another set of numbers I wanted to check was project runtime per team (in which we're 9th on April 30th). These numbers didn't completely correlate with points per day. That made me wonder about each team's points per hour stats, which I've calculated here. Long story short, we're 9th place in runtime efficiency.

Here's the list sorted by total points:






Spoiler: Same graph as above, but sorted by points/hr









Edit: I suppose this isn't a measure of processor efficiency per se, but more just a "speed per core" rating (as well as a "which project did you pick?")


----------



## Caring1 (May 2, 2016)

Interesting, I had a look at mine and it says 244.12 points per hour of run time.
There must be W.U's with low points or slow processors holding us back a bit.


----------



## xvi (May 3, 2016)

*May 1, 2016

7th - 9,590,784*





Sleepy day yesterday. Stuff on fire at work today. Just a quick update.


----------



## xvi (May 3, 2016)

*May 2, 2016

7th - 10,081,466*





Heat really rolled in today. Felt like a solar assault!


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2016)

xvi said:


> Heat really rolled in today. Felt like a solar assault!



@xvi  Oh that is win on many different levels!


----------



## xvi (May 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @xvi  Oh that is win on many different levels!


I hated that level. Hated that _zone_. The quicksand? Forget it!
Sorry, Princess. Mario's heading back home for a beer.


----------



## xvi (May 4, 2016)

*May 3, 2016

8th - 9,657,808*





Little bit of a low day. S'alright. Just hit reset and try a different game.






..and don't stand so close to the TV with that thing either, you cheater.


----------



## xvi (May 5, 2016)

*May 4, 2016

9th - 9,930,153*






Dropped to 9th. Focus, Skywalker. May the 4th be with you. Always.


----------



## xvi (May 6, 2016)

*May 5, 2016

9th - 9,685,528*





Hey cat. Know what day it is today?






*





 Cinco de Mayo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## xvi (May 7, 2016)

*M̜̻̦̟̭̣͓͗̾̾̿a̦y̳̯͍̩͈̜ͤ̀ͭͤ ͙͓̺̤͎ͤͬ̎̈ͮ̔ͅ6̬͕͓͍͔ͯ͌̔͋͌̚,̺͉̃ͦ̾́ͬͧͯ ̹̮̲̳͇ͪ̂̎ͪ̓ͮ͑2͔̙͕͚̞̏̽ͤ̎ͨͫ̚ͅ0̺̠͚̑̒̒̓1̰̗̹̟̺̰̝ͨͮ6̠͎̭̮͔͖*
*̮̝͙̦̮͉̈́̓̈̇ͯͩͧͅ*
*͇̻̬̰̊8̖̰t͚h̯̹ͩ ͙̜̖̺ͨ̈̋̔-̥̻̩̻͕̒̅̈́ͤ̔͋̐ ̹ͬͯ̎̒́͆9̖̲̟̻̗̬̏̌̎̏,͌͒9̲̳̘̤̫͙͉̓̂̈99͓͇̮́͋̃̃͆,̮̦̲͍̼ͭ5͕̹͉̲̥͓ͨ̒1̠̣͈̬̟̪̞̓́̏͐̈́͌3ͭͧ̆ͬ̅*





À̯̮͍w̝̦͓̠h̳̜̝̞̣͑̇̊̐͂̓ ͙̹͖ĉ̭̖͉͉̲͚r̯̦̱̹͖̆ͨ͛a̠̜͔̖̜̳͙̓ͤ͒͑p̿̓ͪ,̣̝͚ͥ ̲͓̆ͨͬ̌͌h̻̰͛͛̈́̑̚o͐̀ͯḻ͉̲̻̩ͫ̏ͪ̾ͪd͍̜͎̲̒ͪ̽̐̈́ ̗̬̼͈̞̖ͨ̉̊ọ̠̃̄͆̈̑ͣn̖͖̲͕͕͇ͨ̈̏̆̒ͅ ̦̺ͬ̾ͨ͊̿a̹͓̫̪̪̺͂̍͑́ ̬̦̩͔͕̹͗ͬ̄s̪̩̯̏ͩͯ̂e̥̣͋̂̈́̇͐̔ͪcͥͅo̜͍̩̥͌̑͋ñ̳́̓͛d̦͆͌ͨ ͈̬̈w̻̦̦͈̤͚̾̿͗̉̐̇ͧḣ̤i̜̫͉ͭ̇ͦ̽̿̂l̲͚̐ͧ̅ͨĕ̔̓ͧͯͨ͂ ͍͛̀Ǐ͈̼͉̠ͧ ̗̻ͮ̂ͨ̓̉ͅj̪̯̅̉͂u͓͎̖̤̬̗̻ͯ̋ͭͤͫ̾́s̰̮̜͐͊͗̃t̰̖̥̜̣̪̖̔̆͋ͪ̾̀.͓̮̝͍̹̫̈͆̊.̗̼ͨ̆ͮ







Test? Testing? There we go.. Phew. Hey! Weekend! Time for games! Try SkrillexQuest (Zelda with a speck of dust glitching out the game). Better than it sounds, I promise!


----------



## manofthem (May 7, 2016)

Fantastic post @xvi, oh that makes me giggle a little bit. 

Actually today I was doing that but with my N64 and Mario. It wasn't as bad as the original NES though with all the tricks trying to get the games working


----------



## xvi (May 8, 2016)

*May 7, 2016

9th - 9,058,466*





Another low day. Looks like we lost some steam. No worries! The crunch will go on!



manofthem said:


> Fantastic post @xvi, oh that makes me giggle a little bit.


Had the idea the night of the 3rd and was pretty excited about doing it. I wanted to post it closer to the previous NES series posts, but we had Star Wars Day and Cinco de Mayo back to back.
I think I have more memories of trying to get the cartridge to sit right than I do of the games themselves. I'd just blow through Super Mario Bros 3 until I got the two flutes anyways and be done. World 9 was too hard for my tiny little fingers.


----------



## xvi (May 9, 2016)

*May 8, 2016

10th - 9,541,815*





Sitting in the back yard with a fire, my laptop, 0.5 bars of WiFi signal, and about three extension cords. Quick stones for me!


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2016)

UH IT and Dutch teams have really kicked it up a few notches lately. Good for the grid but rough for us


----------



## xvi (May 10, 2016)

*May 9, 2016

10th - 8,026,451*





Another big hit today. I'm guessing this is this some of Mad_Shot's ramping down combined with various issues?

Please, do not panic. Try this game about folding to relax.


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2016)

xvi said:


> Please, do not panic. Try this game about folding to relax



Curse you Mr Origami, I'm going to be stuck doing this all night!  

edit: bah, 30 minutes later and I'm stuck on "Letter T" 


edit2: just noticed Kai is way down tonight.  Wonder if he's starting to spool down for summer?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2016)

xvi said:


> I'm guessing this is this some of Mad_Shot's ramping down combined with various issues?


[ION]'s down 50%


----------



## xvi (May 11, 2016)

*May 10, 2016

12th - 7,783,711*





It's a real rollercoaster ride on these points! Come back, Ion!


----------



## t_ski (May 11, 2016)

It's the summer slow-down


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2016)

t_ski said:


> It's the summer slow-down


Happens every year- hard to run in the heat while keeping the power bill reasonable 

I just shutdown the 4P so I can move it to work in a day or two...


----------



## t_ski (May 11, 2016)

Plus all the kids (like Kai) starting to wind down to go home for the summer


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2016)

Norton said:


> I just shutdown the 4P so I can move it to work in a day or two...


AND.... done! 

A friend of mine built me a *caveman case* out of 2x4's and plywood and I have it running at one of my remote sites 






Check out the *560mm caveman cooling* system!!!  



Spoiler:  Works great to drop temps nearly 15C


----------



## xvi (May 12, 2016)

*May 11, 2016

13th - 7,193,207*





Slowly sinking. No words, just gif..


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2016)

Norton said:


> AND.... done!
> 
> A friend of mine built me a *caveman case* out of 2x4's and plywood and I have it running at one of my remote sites
> 
> ...


Good to see it still running and cranking out the WU's


----------



## xvi (May 13, 2016)

*May 12, 2016*

*10th - 10,075,096*





Hey! A little bit of a hurrah!

So, my new favorite YouTube channel is Every Frame a Painting. "How Does an Editor Think and Feel?"


----------



## xvi (May 14, 2016)

*May 13, 2016

12th - 7,770,045*





Lot of lucky digits in our number despite it being the 13th. That explains why it went so smoothly. Quick stones numbers because of big work projects (ESXi servers get really unhappy when they run out of memory).

Every Frame a Painting again. This time, we look in to how Jackie Chan is able to add comedy to fight scenes. Love this channel.


----------



## xvi (May 15, 2016)

*May 15, 2016

12th - 7,488,230*





Had a long day that includes driving to Arlington and Renton (and back).  Fun though!


----------



## xvi (May 16, 2016)

*May 15, 2016*

*13th - 6,865,922*





Every Frame a Painting again analyzing Chuck Jones and talking about visual comedy and the dynamics of animated characters.


----------



## xvi (May 17, 2016)

*May 16, 2016

12th - 8,067,174*





I remember when 8 million was a high day for us. Crazy how far we've come.

I think I'll start a series of posts called "Cars I really wish I had." Let's start with the Formula Ford Ecoboost.


----------



## stinger608 (May 17, 2016)

xvi said:


> "Cars I really wish I had." Let's start with the Formula Ford Ecoboost.



Man, that would be a hell of a start to that wish list!!!!


----------



## xvi (May 17, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Man, that would be a hell of a start to that wish list!!!!


It looks like it could be priced reasonably if they tried. Three cylinder, turbo, few metal bits and bobs to make a frame? How expensive could it be?
Some people were saying it had *very* decent fuel economy too. Wouldn't surprise me as it looks like it's lightweight and aerodynamically slippery.
Would be really nice to have motorcycle-like fuel economy and performance with hint of a car-like comfort for longer road trips, which is why it's getting first mention.


----------



## xvi (May 19, 2016)

*May 18, 2016

11th - 8,536,323*





Missed yesterday's numbers due to craziness. 11th is a smidgen higher than our new usual! Car two is a bit higher horsepower, but the same concept. The Ariel Atom 500.
Like the Formula Ford, a little impractical for day to day use, but at least this seats two.


----------



## Caring1 (May 19, 2016)

Loved the feeling of being in the drivers seat with that view of the track.
It had me on the edge of my seat and changing gears as he went around 

Edit: I would have liked to see a H.U.D. of speed, gear and revs, it sounded like he hit the rev limit a few times and you could hear the valve bounce.
My car dies in the arse when that happens, it's like throwing an anchor out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Loved the feeling of being in the drivers seat with that view of the track.
> It had me on the edge of my seat and changing gears as he went around


My favorite:


----------



## xvi (May 20, 2016)

*May 19, 2016

11th - 7,821,372*






Another busy day means quick stones.

Can't fit groceries in an Atom, so right next to it, I recommend parking a Dodge Super Bee.


----------



## xvi (May 21, 2016)

*May 20, 2016

12th - 8,095,955*





Just barely holding on to that 8m mark! The next car is something slightly closer to something I could almost afford (Hah! See what I did there?)
2016 Ford Focus RS. Slightly mad, but highly reviewed. I actually *really* want this one. Neon green, please. All the options.


----------



## xvi (May 22, 2016)

*May 21, 2016

12th - 8,332,013*





Wow. Sudden drop in IBM's points. Maybe they sold all their WCG rigs to buy a nice Tesla. Part of the appeal, to be honest, is just plugging it in in the garage when I get home and not worrying about having to stop for gas somewhere.


----------



## t_ski (May 22, 2016)

xvi said:


> Part of the appeal, to be honest, is just plugging it in in the garage when I get home and not worrying about having to stop for gas somewhere.


Yeah, but you know that reaction you have when you're getting ready to leave the house and you realize you forgot to plug in your phone and charge it?  I'd hate to hop in the car to leave and realize I forgot to plug the car in


----------



## xvi (May 23, 2016)

*May 22, 2016

13th - 7,314,835*






Woah. If IBM isn't careful, they'll lose 1st place. Low day for us, too.



t_ski said:


> Yeah, but you know that reaction you have when you're getting ready to leave the house and you realize you forgot to plug in your phone and charge it?  I'd hate to hop in the car to leave and realize I forgot to plug the car in


They're working on it.


----------



## xvi (May 24, 2016)

*May 23, 2016

9th - 9,776,836*





Ninth! Not bad! That challenge seems to be pulling in a few more points.

To afford the electric bill with all these challenge rigs running, you might have to get something a little better on gas.


----------



## xvi (May 25, 2016)

*May 24, 2016

12th - 8,086,070*





Yesterday must have just been WCG catching up with our low before. Back to a nice, stable 8m.

Everything so far wouldn't be too happy once it hit a bit of mud, so we'll need something for the roads less traveled.


----------



## xvi (May 26, 2016)

*May 25, 2016

13th - 7,868,429*





13th is a little low for us. UH IT HPC managed to squeak out a 600k point lead over us today.

Although, really, if you're going to have proper fun offroad, the Ariel Nomad is the way to go.


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2016)

Wow, IBM not in first place!


----------



## xvi (May 26, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Wow, IBM not in first place!


..and really close to not being in 2nd either.


----------



## xvi (May 27, 2016)

*May 26, 2016

11th - 9,745,465 *





Nice recovery by IBM. We moved up a bit too, which is nice.

Starting to air on the side of unlikely cars to own, Ken Block's AWD Mustang might as well be in the list.


----------



## xvi (May 28, 2016)

*May 27, 2016

12th - 8,771,211*





Yep, IBM is definitely staying in the lead for the foreseeable future.

Have to love the Saleen S7. Definitely deserves a spot in my seemingly gigantic garage.


----------



## xvi (May 30, 2016)

*May 28, 2016

12th - 8,207,738*






*May 29, 2016

12th - 8,800,752*





Slow weekend for me. Too much not feeling well.


----------



## xvi (May 31, 2016)

*May 30, 2016*

*12th - 8,417,991*





Happy Memorial Day, everyone. Looks like IBM can still push (basically) 100m points.

Have a Ford F150 SVT Raptor.


----------



## xvi (Jun 1, 2016)

*May 31, 2016

10th - 8,721,889*





Finished up the month with a return to 10th place!

How about something to get around cheaply? Perhaps the UNSW Sunswift V.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 2, 2016)

But can it turn corners?


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> But can it turn corners?


Only on a sunny day


----------



## xvi (Jun 2, 2016)

*June 1, 2016

10th - 9,275,064*





Another 10th place day with some higher numbers than usual!

All these things with four wheels. Why not two? Perhaps a Yamaha R6


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 2, 2016)

Norton said:


> Only on a sunny day



500 kms on 16 KWh with the solar panels switched off (world record)

More details on the car


----------



## xvi (Jun 3, 2016)

Quick stones due to very busy day.

*June 2, 2016*

*10th - 8,168,104*





Woo TPU!

Have to shout out to the oldest form of transportation, of course.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

xvi said:


> Have to shout out to the oldest form of transportation, of course.



What, no five-finger love? 






Gotta say, at first I didn't love them, but I do enjoy jogging in them now (only time I wear them) as they sort of force the proper foot impact, more so than any other shoe I had before.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 3, 2016)

I think this one needs to be on the list:


----------



## xvi (Jun 4, 2016)

*June 3, 2016

9th - 8,588,142*





Passed Team China! Nice!

I have to do a quick shout out to my current method of transportation that got me to work, back home, and then 277 miles out to Moses Lake, Washington where I slept for three hours, fished for five hours, and drove the 277 miles back home for six hours. (..and then sat down and posted numbers. )
Ladies and Gentlemen, let's give a round of applause for my 98 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP. (The picture isn't my car, but it's pretty much exactly the same)







If you'll excuse me, I have several naps I need to catch up on.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 5, 2016)

Pft, Pontiac:

*P*oor
*O*ld
*N*utjob
*T*hinks
*I*ts
*A
C*adillac


----------



## xvi (Jun 5, 2016)

*June 4, 2016

12th - 8,054,297*






Lot of catching up on sleep yesterday. Here you go @t_ski. Probably not quite the Cadillac you were thinking of, but a very good one none the less.
The Cadillac CTS-V.


----------



## xvi (Jun 6, 2016)

*June 5, 2016*

*12th - 7,831,553*





Of course, one of the things that makes the CTS-V so awesome is that 640HP Corvette engine.


----------



## xvi (Jun 8, 2016)

*June 6, 2016

13th - 8,339,701*






*June 7, 2016

13th - 8,165,820*





IBM sure is laying down the points again. 125 million? Sheesh.

If GM engines aren't your thing, how about a nice Mustang GT350R. That flat-plane crank makes a different noise, but it sure goes like a Mustang should.


----------



## xvi (Jun 9, 2016)

*June 8, 2016*

*13th - 7,961,849*





A slightly low day for us, but still a good showing none the less.

How about the Mighty Car Mods "Mod Max" Nissan Silvia they did as a promo for the Mad Max?


----------



## xvi (Jun 10, 2016)

*June 9, 2016

12th - 8,242,872*





..and back up a little. IBM sure is putting out consistent numbers though.

Enough with the performance vehicles, time for something a little more stylish.


----------



## xvi (Jun 11, 2016)

*June 10, 2016

14th - 8,407,670*





Odd drop down to 14th for us. No worries though.

Smaller you say?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2016)

14th may be slightly discouraging, but we are doing what we can! Great work team!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Highest points for us for a week, yet lowest placing, I say we did well, the others just did better.


----------



## xvi (Jun 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> 14th may be slightly discouraging, but we are doing what we can! Great work team!


I agree, I've noticed myself that I frown at being as low as 14th when we were battling for single-digits not too long ago, but it makes me feel a little better to know that we're 14th out of 5,293 (and those are just the ones that were *active* today). 

We all contribute what we can and at the end of the day, the world is a slightly better place. As always, any result is an excellent result.


----------



## xvi (Jun 13, 2016)

*May 11, 2016*

I'unno, probably a kajillion points for us. I was asleep most of the day. My apologies.

*May 12, 2016

13th - 8,202,502*





Back from our venture to 14th, so that's nice.

..and hey! I totally hear you! That Peel P50 just won't impress your date. You need the more sleek, more futuristic Peel Trident!


----------



## xvi (Jun 14, 2016)

*June 13, 2016

12th - 8,568,766*





Creeping back up the ranks!

This car is a slightly different kind of Peel.


----------



## xvi (Jun 15, 2016)

*June 14, 2016

12th - 8,572,278*





Something utilitarian, you say? How about a really expensive ladder? One of our field techs loves his. Loves it so much, he tried to run me over with it just now.


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2016)

Great work Team! 



xvi said:


> Something utilitarian, you say? How about a really expensive ladder? One of our field techs loves his. Loves it so much, he tried to run me over with it just now.



My truck at my first _*Norton *_job was a utility truck with a crane 

A bit like this but older since it was 20+ years ago:


----------



## xvi (Jun 16, 2016)

*June 15, 2016

13th - 7,947,811*





Still fighting for that 8 mil. Ah well, another day, another improvement to all humanity. Can't complain about that.

Norton's pie post brings up a good point. The Plymouth Superbird.


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2016)

xvi said:


> The Plymouth Superbird


Needs a Beep-Beep


----------



## xvi (Jun 17, 2016)

*June 16, 2016

14th - 8,046,629*





Down to 14th, but up to 8m again. Silly WCG.

Also in the ranks of old school muscle, the Ford Fairlane Thunderbolt.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 17, 2016)

Norton said:


> Needs a Beep-Beep



roadrunner for a roadrunner.....nicer than the super chicken


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2016)

Great job Team! 



xvi said:


> Ford Fairlane Thunderbolt.



With a *427 SOHC*


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 17, 2016)

For those that don't know what the "*SOHC*" stands for it is; Single Overhead Cam.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 17, 2016)

@Norton are you a ford man?!

Maybe because i drove them day to day for wrk, i liked the crown vic interceptor,or the older LTD, hated the taurus' they pushed on us in 2006'ish....

But deep down, id have to say i am a chevy guy, but that may be becuz my 1st car was a 1954 Bel air   loved that car...3 in the tree,and the dash looked like a icebox from 1940 

Oh, and ive always wanted an Olds 442.


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> @Norton are you a ford man?!



Well my first vehicle looked like this:


Spoiler



Dark Navy Blue (metallic)







And my second:


Spoiler



Same color 







So that would be a yep


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 17, 2016)

Norton said:


> Well my first vehicle looked like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




my 2nd car was a Rust/White VW Rabbit


----------



## xvi (Jun 17, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> hated the taurus' they pushed on us in 2006'ish....


As much as I dislike their looks, the SHOs are noteworthy.


----------



## xvi (Jun 21, 2016)

*June 17, 2016

13th - 8,138,887*





*June 18, 2016*
Missing, sorry.

*June 19, 2016*

*12th - 8,710,528*





*June 20, 2016

11th - 8,967,492*





Just catching up for what I was able to nab over the weekend. Some pretty nice results today!

No cars today, because this weekend was all about going out for beer!


----------



## xvi (Jun 22, 2016)

*June 21, 2016

10th - 8,997,940*






A return to 10th! I think I may have had something to do with this. I accidentally sandbagged a couple machines and had just plugged them back in the other day. Looks like FreeDC is having some issues otherwise I'd tell you which ones it was.

Here's a realistically rendered CGI car from the early 90s.


----------



## xvi (Jun 23, 2016)

*June 22, 2016

10th - 8,880,740*





Hey! Still in 10th! I did some poking around and didn't see any PCs that had properly sandbagged, so it looks like we're just here out of awesomeness.

Holy rendering, Batman!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 23, 2016)

That was back in the day when ATI really did need to get the atomic batteries up to power, and the turbine to speed


----------



## xvi (Jun 24, 2016)

*June 23, 2016

10th - 8,603,285*





Another day in 10th is nothing to complain about. 

With how wasteful some cars, here's one that actually *creates* biofuel.


----------



## xvi (Jun 25, 2016)

*June 24, 2016

10th - 8,519,654*





Still holding on to 10th! That's not a bad way to end a Friday!

Have a pea-car because why not?


----------



## xvi (Jun 28, 2016)

*July 26, 2016*

*12th - 8,688,343*





*July 27, 2016*

*11th - 9,143,731*





Still putting down some nice numbers!

Don't forget a motorcycle for those sunny days.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 28, 2016)

Torque steer?


----------



## xvi (Jun 29, 2016)

*June 28, 2016

12th - 9,035,494*





9 mil two days in a row!

We're hauling butt just like this modified Tesla P90D climbing Pikes Peak! Warning, the linked video is all talking and no hill climb, but to see part of a practice run, check out this page on Jalopnik.


----------



## xvi (Jun 30, 2016)

*June 29, 2016

11th - 8,732,255*





A friend of mine just got some goats. Gonna go say hi to them tonight, I think.


----------



## xvi (Jul 1, 2016)

*June 30, 2016

12th - 8,701,412*





..and that's it for June! Not a bad showing, if I do say so myself.

Hogging the work connection. The coworkers claim I hit over 800 Mbps when I came in early this morning, but I don't see that in any of our monitoring. It's a 500Mbps line that I've seen do 600+Mbps, so this is kinda slow actually. I thought the office WiFi wouldn't have that kind of capacity (seen 400-500 before, but it took an unusual hit in speeds a while ago.)


----------



## xvi (Jul 4, 2016)

Oop. Missed Friday.

*July 2, 2016

11th - 8,519,790*






*July 3, 2016

11th - 8,502,174*





11th two days in a row! Also, some rather consistent points too!

It's about to get a lot more America in here tomorrow. Let's build up to it with a little appetizer of bacon.


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2016)

Great job Team! 



xvi said:


> It's about to get a lot more America in here tomorrow. Let's build up to it with *a little appetizer of bacon*.


Mmmm... BACON!!!


----------



## xvi (Jul 5, 2016)

*July 4, 2016*

*12th - 8,635,680*





Still putting down consistent numbers. Love it!

How about the most America firework display ever? Hope everyone had fun!


----------



## xvi (Jul 6, 2016)

*July 5, 2016

11th - 8,806,703*





Happy day-after-the-fourth day! Looks like our numbers went up slightly as some of us may be recovering from yesterday. 







Edit: I found Friday's numbers in a tab I had open on my laptop.

*July 1, 2016

10th - 8,902,479*


----------



## xvi (Jul 7, 2016)

*July 6, 2016

8th - 9,087,593*





Hey! Can't say no to a nice little 8th place here in the middle of the week!

Not bad for a rag-tag bunch of misfits!






Well, 8th place means we're the H-team, but I'd give ourselves an A if it were up to me.


----------



## xvi (Jul 8, 2016)

*July 7, 2016

7th - 9,388,727*





Those numbers are going up!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey, _7th_! Not too shabby, my good team!


----------



## xvi (Jul 9, 2016)

*July 8, 2016*

Drumroll please....
*9th - 9,297,856*



 

Didn't quite hold on to that sweet, sweet 7th place, but 9th is still really awesome!

Also, let the weekend begin!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 9, 2016)

xvi said:


> Also, let the weekend begin!



Oh I so felt like that today! I couldn't throw my papers like that, would be pretty terrible business-wise, but if I had had a bicycle, I'd a hopped on it just like so 


Amazing, 9M one day is 7th and next day 9th. Eh, either way, amazing work team!


----------



## xvi (Jul 10, 2016)

*July 9, 2016

9th - 8,596,246*





Low numbers for everyone today means we get to keep 9th!

So, I woke up early today and then did this. Ended up being 363 miles (584 km), 7hr 50m of actual drive time, 33.7 mpg (6.97 L/100km), 47 mph average (75 km/h).
Edit: Google Maps is looking at there-and-back times, not one way.


----------



## xvi (Jul 12, 2016)

July 10th, apparently I was AFK? Oops.

*July 11, 2016

14th - 10,085,597*





 Wwwwoooooow! 10m points and we dropped to 14th? Looks like a really high day for everyone!

Gotta ride these waves!


----------



## xvi (Jul 13, 2016)

*July 12, 2016

10th - 8,919,277*





Quick numbers today. Looks like things are back to normal for us. Things are on fire at work, but I'm pretty used to it.


----------



## xvi (Jul 15, 2016)

*July 13, 2016

11th - 8,773,058*





11th isn't a bad place to be. 

Things are going pretty okay today. Almost too well. I think an ill wind is blowing.


----------



## xvi (Jul 15, 2016)

*July 14, 2016

10th - 8,673,805*





Ooh 10th!

So, I knew it! An ill wind! I had crummy monitors for the longest time until we hired someone, they got a pair of nice ViewSonic IPS LED screens, then they got canned and I nabbed 'em. Had them for a little bit now and got them nice and calibrated just the way I like, cables run through my desk all neat and tidy..
Boss just called and said "Hey, coworker guy says he's getting headaches from his monitors, I want you to swap monitors with him."


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 15, 2016)

xvi said:


> Boss just called and said "Hey, coworker guy says he's getting headaches from his monitors, I want you to swap monitors with him."


Tell the co-worker to adjust the brightness down a notch, as too much blue light does that.
Or tell him the monitors you use are blue light based


----------



## xvi (Jul 16, 2016)

*July 15, 2016

9th - 8,748,901*






9th's not a bad place to be and not a bad start to the weekend!

Edit: Coworker didn't know I was going to be swapping his monitors. He said he has the same issue with the new ones. Woo might get 'em back!


----------



## xvi (Jul 17, 2016)

*July 16, 2016

10th - 8,144,108*





Pretty awesome to see us around 10th so consistently.

I'm skipping out on my high school reunion. They're probably all there dancing or something.


----------



## xvi (Jul 18, 2016)

*July 17, 2016

10th - 8,494,462*





Another 10th place! Woo!

Last day to get all your relaxing done for the weekend!


----------



## xvi (Jul 19, 2016)

*July 18, 2016

10th - 8,659,737*





Another day in 10th! Pretty okay even for a Monday!

Pretty ugh for a Monday too though. Spent way too much time on a radio like this. Never really had to support one before. Got it working though, so I'm out! (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## xvi (Jul 21, 2016)

Ah, I was afraid I'd forgotten Tuesday.

*July 20, 2016

10th - 8,946,826*





All I'm going to say is "ugh work"


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2016)

Great work Team! 



xvi said:


> All I'm going to say is "*ugh work*"


+1


----------



## xvi (Jul 22, 2016)

*July 21, 2016

10th - 8,930,345*





Still rockin' out holding this position! A little 10th place, gentlemen?


----------



## xvi (Jul 23, 2016)

*July 22, 2016

11th - 8,833,874*





Easynews just squeaked ahead! Ah well, should let 'em have a little hope. 

Family reunion this weekend. Save me.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 23, 2016)

@xvi Oh man that perfectly illustrates what you're in for, perfect call there!  have fun if possible  


And great job team, as always!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 23, 2016)

xvi said:


> Family reunion this weekend. Save me.


Family get-togethers always remind me of this:


----------



## xvi (Jul 26, 2016)

Crazy weekend and now a crazy Monday. Getting a bit lax on the updates, sorry.

*July 25, 2016

11th - 8,656,142*





I pulled some secret video from my work security cameras so I could show you all what it's like where I work.



Spoiler: Don't tell anyone you saw this


----------



## xvi (Jul 29, 2016)

*July 27, 2016

11th - 8,474,934*





Double numbers!

*July 28, 2016

10th - 8,380,660*





11th and 10th! Still holding strong!

Tomorrow is System Administrator Appreciation Day. Don't forget to thank your sysadmin and bring them pizza and stuff.
http://sysadminday.com/


----------



## xvi (Jul 30, 2016)

*July 29, 2016*

*9th - 8,917,690*





Friday *and* we made it up to 9th today! How could it get better?

Maybe a little Pokemon Go for the weekend.


----------



## xvi (Jul 31, 2016)

*July 30, 2016

9th - 9,235,161*





Pretty nice Saturday too! We also managed to get a healthy amount over 9m, so that's pretty nice. I don't know about you, but it's sunny up here. Time to relax! (..and stop worrying about replacing these stupid lower ball joints.)


----------



## xvi (Aug 1, 2016)

*July 31, 2016

11th - 7,940,938*





Looks like everyone's a little low today. Still good enough for 11th though!

Late numbers due to spending pretty much the entire day hammering out a very, *very* stuck lower ball joint followed by a much needed beer.


----------



## xvi (Aug 2, 2016)

*August 1, 2016

11th - 8,055,896*





Another 11th place day and still over 8 mil. Pretty nice.

Time for Neil Degrasse Tyson to drop some knowledge bombs.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 3, 2016)

Neil DeGrasse Tyson is an awesome astrophysicist!


----------



## xvi (Aug 3, 2016)

*August 2, 2016

11th - 8,657,363*





Stuff is exploding at work. Quick numbers.


----------



## xvi (Aug 4, 2016)

*August 3, 2016

10th - 8,559,894*





Woo! Back to 10th place! Another busy day, so another day of quick numbers. All this work, I'm going to need to go for a joyride or something.


----------



## xvi (Aug 5, 2016)

*August 4, 2016

10th - 8,350,614*





10th again! Quick numbers again due to a long, loooooong day (without a working email server).

Hey, how about a video that relates pretty closely to the Clean Energy Project (CEP2) that many of us are likely running and/or have run before.

Mintue Earth - Would You Drink Water Made From Sewage?









Edit: I'm surprised they didn't mention that filtering and/or distillation is the natural process of getting clean water from dirty water. Seems rather relevant.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 5, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Neil DeGrasse Tyson is an awesome astrophysicist!


He's entertaining, but he fails to show his genius in that video, but that's a discussion for another thread.


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2016)

xvi said:


> Mintue Earth - Would You Drink Water Made From Sewage?


Rural areas do this all of the time- Where does your well water come from if you and all of your neighbors have septic systems? 

I freak people out when I say that and then add _since septic systems are usually built down gradient of your well it's actually your neighbors sewage that you're drinking _


----------



## xvi (Aug 8, 2016)

*August 7, 2016

12th - 8,218,757*





Huh. Numbers are about the same, but we fell back two spots. Sorry for missing yesterday's numbers. Spent the weekend finishing off those dang lower ball joints on my friend's car. I pinched the CV boot, so now that's flinging grease everywhere. Looks like that's going to be next. 



Norton said:


> since septic systems are usually built down gradient of your well it's actually your neighbors sewage that you're drinking


----------



## xvi (Aug 10, 2016)

*Aug 8, 2016

12th - 8,043,873*





*Aug 9, 2016

12th - 8,098,441*





Double numbers and _consistent_ numbers at that.

Things blowing up at work.. again. Starting to become a theme around here.


----------



## xvi (Aug 11, 2016)

*Aug 10, 2016

12th - 7,837,699*





Couple less points than usual, but no worries here. 12th place is still ours!

Trying to recover a very, very failed RAID array right now. About ready to push the SPOK button.


----------



## xvi (Aug 12, 2016)

*August 11, 2016

10th - 7,848,291*






Back to 10th! Also, Thursday! Thursday is almost Friday! I see you shiver with..


----------



## xvi (Aug 13, 2016)

*August 12, 2016

12th - 7,660,498*





Okay, seriously. What issue do we all have with the number 11? 

Counting down the hours minutes until I can get out of here. Getting boss aggro.


----------



## xvi (Aug 16, 2016)

Was hoping to grab Sunday's numbers at least. Ah well. (..and then I forgot to post this last night.)

*August 15, 2016

12th - 7,261,072*





Looks like we had some people playing games this weekend or something.


----------



## xvi (Aug 17, 2016)

*August 16, 2016

12th - 7,479,549*





Still rockin' that 12th spot!


----------



## xvi (Aug 19, 2016)

*August 18, 2016

11th - 6,906,314*





11th place seems a bit *odd* for us.


----------



## xvi (Aug 20, 2016)

*August 19, 2016

11th - 7,553,053*





Another 11th place day. A Friday too!

Got home late, internet is a bit spotty today. You'll just have to imagine some hilarious gif below this line.

<insert hilarious gif here>


----------



## xvi (Aug 23, 2016)

*August 21, 2016

11th - 6,658,708*





*August 22, 2016

11th - 7,433,912*





Gah, missed Saturday again. Too much party this weekend!


----------



## xvi (Aug 24, 2016)

*August 23, 2016

10th - 7,164,414*





Trying to fix broken things today so I can get around to fixing some of the other broken things today. Nice to see a little return to 10th place though!


----------



## xvi (Aug 25, 2016)

*August 24, 2016

12th - 7,210,535*





Head honcho decided to come sit downstairs all day. He was helping us by being our manager for the day.


----------



## xvi (Aug 26, 2016)

*August 25, 2016

12th - 6,831,592*





Not going to words much right now. Only awake because coffee. Looks like a bit of a low day. Our numbers could use some coffee too.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 26, 2016)

xvi said:


> Looks like a bit of a low day. Our numbers could use some coffee too.




I think we need a Crunching challenge to get everyone back into the big numbers.


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I think we need a Crunching challenge to get everyone back into the big numbers.



Will start the planning after the upcoming holiday. I have new operators starting next week so I might actually have some time for such things. 

Thinking late September/early October would be a good fit?


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 26, 2016)

Norton said:


> Thinking late September/early October would be a good fit?




That would probably be perfect bro. After the summer heat and before the holidays.


----------



## xvi (Aug 27, 2016)

*August 26, 2016

12 - 6,940,993*





I survived! Looks like 7m was just slightly out of reach for us today. Time to regroup for the weekend and hit it again on Monday.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 27, 2016)

I had a power outage a couple of weeks ago and all of the machines should have restarted where they left off but the 56 thread one choked for some reason.  Not only that, but now it won't recognize any sort of mouse or keyboard.  It will see them during boot but not when Win 7 Ult is running.  So I think I need to do a fresh install.

In the meantime, it seems to have resurrected itself somehow so I'm not complaining and not going to fix what ain't broke.


----------



## xvi (Aug 28, 2016)

*August 27, 2016

13th - 6,730,597*





Hey, at least it wasn't a Friday the 13th (place). I think this heat might be getting to us.

So, this is pretty amazing.


----------



## xvi (Aug 29, 2016)

*August 28, 2016

13th - 5,987,696*





Need a little music to cheer me up with all these 13s around here.


----------



## xvi (Aug 30, 2016)

*August 29, 2016

13th - 6,381,878*





More 13th blues! Here's a song to cheer us up.


----------



## xvi (Aug 31, 2016)

*August 30, 2016

14th - 6,286,190*





Little bit of a dip to 14th.

Thought this was pretty good. Visualizing air density.


----------



## xvi (Sep 1, 2016)

*August 31, 2016

13th - 7,137,032*





Quick numbers! My work hours are moving a bit, so we'll see how that pans out for number updates.

Here's Tony Hawk still being generally awesome these days.


----------



## xvi (Sep 2, 2016)

*September 1, 2016

12th - 7,373,570*





Nice start to a September, I think. Oh, and just a heads up, my birthday is coming up near the end of this month. That should give you all time to coordinate with each other so two of you don't get me the same present. 

Here's another Weird Al song for you.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Unfortunately it says this video is not available.


----------



## xvi (Sep 2, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Unfortunately it says this video is not available.


Oh, these country restrictions. Here's a lower quality, but more widely available version.


----------



## xvi (Sep 5, 2016)

*September 2, 2016*

*12th - 7,144,094*

*[Image lost]*


*September 4, 2016*

*13th - 6,489,374*





Wow. I am really bad at getting updates in on the weekends.

Edit: Found Friday's results on my PC at work. Forgot to hit "Post Reply".


----------



## xvi (Sep 6, 2016)

*September 5, 2016

12th - 7,476,999*





Spent most the weekend helping a friend move. Nice to see we're holding nicely around 12th!
Edit: Oh, and I found numbers for the Sep 2. They were hiding on my work PC. See the above post.


----------



## xvi (Sep 8, 2016)

*September 6, 2016

12th - 7,448,910*






*September 7, 2016

12th - 7,403,989*





Went over a maintenance window by about 2 hours. Long night. Here's some pretty sweet dual numbers though.


----------



## xvi (Sep 9, 2016)

*September 8, 2016

12th - 7,603,102*



 

I find Thursdays a bit odd. It's usually this time of the week that I realize the week is almost over and I usually just feel like I haven't gotten anything done.


----------



## xvi (Sep 10, 2016)

*September 9, 2016

12th - 7,180,908*





Working today too. Boss came around like..


----------



## xvi (Sep 13, 2016)

*September 11, 2016

13th - 7,294,590*





*September 12, 2016

13th - 7,579,394*





Just about to wrap up at work when I get a call from a tech who has something scheduled for pretty late. Time to get a little dinner.


----------



## xvi (Sep 14, 2016)

*September 13, 2016

13th - 7,626,319*





Lots of thirteens today. Another 13 is probably going to be the number of hours I work today. 
Edit: It did end up being a 13 hour workday.


----------



## xvi (Sep 15, 2016)

*September 14, 2016

12th - 7,470,783*





Twelve!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2016)

Way to go team, we have risen above the 13th!  

Funnily enough, rig 3 isn't reporting work again so it must have rebooted or gotten logged out. Not sure what's going on since this happened the other day while I was away. Gotta look into it tomorrow


----------



## xvi (Sep 16, 2016)

*September 15, 2016

13th - 7,761,879*





Looking forward to that rig number 3, Mr. OfThem.


----------



## xvi (Sep 17, 2016)

*September 16, 2016

13th - 7,800,631*





Friday. Time to catch up on sleep. Feeling a little frazzled after this week.


----------



## xvi (Sep 18, 2016)

*September 17, 2016

12th - 8,047,080*





Aww yiss! Twelve again! AND it's the weekend!


----------



## xvi (Sep 19, 2016)

*September 18, 2016

14th - 7,255,086*






Looks like we dipped this last day. Perhaps it was due to some much needed games over the weekend.


----------



## xvi (Sep 20, 2016)

*September 19, 2016

12th - 8,810,783*





Back to 12th, which is nice.

Edit: In this photo, you can see The Armory just behind the needle, which is a pretty cool little place. I didn't get to play in the cool exhibit below due to time last time I was there, but it was a nice place to rest. If you click the link above and go out through the doors, you can see the big metal ring that's barely visible in the photo below.

Edit 2: Behind the big armory building is a fountain that plays music. A pretty fun little game is to try to run up to the fountain and touch the metal center bit without getting wet. (Not sure why it's gated off in that photo)


----------



## xvi (Sep 22, 2016)

*September 20, 2016

13th - 7,237,006*





*September 21, 2016*

*13th - 7,184,801*





Edit: Forgot a little flair. I think I'm losing my mind.


----------



## xvi (Sep 23, 2016)

*September 22, 2016

14th - 7,530,381*





Dropped to 14th! Ooph! It's alright. Friday is in sight and we're steadily working our way there. Here's a modern built, but true-to-form 1927 Bugatti Type 35 Grand Prix Racer to get you by until then.


----------



## xvi (Sep 27, 2016)

*September 25, 2016

14th - 7,040,662*





*September 26, 2016

14th - 7,726,201*





Quick stones today as it's my birthday! This is the last year I'll have to enjoy my 20s, so I better get started tonight.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 27, 2016)

Happy b-day!!!


----------



## xvi (Sep 28, 2016)

*September 27, 2016

13th - 7,847,795*





Stayed up way too late doing a maintenance window for work. Fell asleep before I could post stones.


----------



## xvi (Sep 30, 2016)

*September 28, 2016*

Had them open so I could do a double-numbers day and then Chrome crashed!


*September 29, 2016

12th - 7,946,348*





Happy Coffee Day though.


----------



## xvi (Oct 2, 2016)

*September 30, 2016

13th - 7,448,132*





Wrapping up the last of September in 13th place. It's officially October now and you know what that means..


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2016)

*October 4th, 2016

11th Place - 8,318,202 pts*







Great work team! 







Just posted up for @xvi


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2016)

*October 5th, 2016

12th Place - 8,001,810 pts*









Great work team!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2016)

October 6, 2016

*12th Place - 7,933,185 points  



 
*
Picture time.  I took this from Bald Butte outside of Parkdale Oregon.  My family, along with my brother and his wife hiked up there because it was recommended in a book called Curious Gorge.  We had no idea that paragliders used it as well.  In the background is Mt. Hood with a lenticular cloud. The valley to the right is filled with orchards.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 8, 2016)

October 7, 2016

12th Place - *8,102,256* points


----------



## xvi (Oct 9, 2016)

*October 8, 2016

12th - 7,465,524*





Sorry for the hiatus, all. Also thanks, BBB and Manofthem, for picking up the daily numbers!

Have to run, but here's a video from one of my more liked YouTube channels, MintueEarth. Beer and Biodiversity.


----------



## xvi (Oct 10, 2016)

*October 9, 2016

13th - 7,367,056*





Tonight's numbers brought to you by space. Spaaaaace.


----------



## xvi (Oct 11, 2016)

*October 10, 2016

13th - 7,785,709*






Chaos at work numbers! Everything's on fire!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2016)

@xvi who's that guy from the gif? I've seen him seversl times before and have no idea who he is or where he's from.


----------



## xvi (Oct 12, 2016)

*October 11, 2016

11th - 7,787,974*





@manofthem, allow me to introduce you to your new favorite TV show (probably). That's Maurice Moss from the show The IT Crowd.


----------



## xvi (Oct 13, 2016)

*October 12, 2106

12th - 7,836,810*





Spaaaccceee!


----------



## xvi (Oct 14, 2016)

*October 13, 2016

10th!! - 8,123,101*





TENTH! How bout them apples!

Work is actually terrible right now, so here's Every Frame A Painting, Composing Movement


----------



## xvi (Oct 16, 2016)

*October 14, 2016

11th - 7,577,922*





*October 15, 2016

12th - 7,171,816*





So, yesterday was terrible (hence double numbers today). I think I'm going to buy something. I should get socks. Maybe some new Lil Bub socks.


----------



## xvi (Oct 17, 2016)

*October 16, 2016

12th - 6,411,813*





Twelfth is not a bad place to be. Getting a lot of rain here in the PNW. Starting to really wish I had a car with AWD. Maybe one of these.


----------



## xvi (Oct 18, 2016)

*October 17, 2016

12th - 7,467,285*





Another 12th! That's actually pretty sweet, in my humble opinion.

Something else that's pretty sweet, this gun that fires rocket bullets. Yeeep. _Rocket bullets._


----------



## xvi (Oct 19, 2016)

*October 18, 2016

10th - 8,113,364*





Woah! Tenth! Haven't seen us here in awhile!

Well, I can't risk jinxing it now. Here's a rocket powered bicycle!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 19, 2016)

Wow, nice!


----------



## xvi (Oct 20, 2016)

*October 19, 2016

10th - 8,102,370*





AAHH! It worked! Better up the ante! Keep up the excellent work, TPU!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 21, 2016)

On a roll.


----------



## xvi (Oct 21, 2016)

*October 20, 2016

11th - 6,691,934*





Down to 11th, so we're going to turn the rockets up to 11!


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2016)

*October 21, 2016

11th - 7,162,774*





We need more power, captain! Break out the NASA Evolutionary Xenon Thruster (NEXT)!

Edit: Oops! Looks like I accidentally posted this in a different thread. Where did I post it?


----------



## xvi (Oct 23, 2016)

*October 22, 2016

12th - 6,779,501*





Rockets aren't doing it. Maybe a space gun!


----------



## xvi (Oct 24, 2016)

*October 23, 2016

12th - 7,440,627*





Looks like guns are the trick! Out like a shot!

Edit: Shout out to T_Ski who caught my mistake. Posted these without looking too closely. 
Numbers updated.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 24, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @xvi who's that guy from the gif? I've seen him seversl times before and have no idea who he is or where he's from.



He was in some movie with vince vaughn about aliens invading a neighborhood, which it turns out the guy from the gif is also an alien.

 I think Kevin Smith and Adam Sandler or Kevin Hart or someone else was in it , I also remember something about swingers. It must've come out between 2005 and now

 It was called the watch and it had that kid from super bad in it seth something

 He was also on adult swim and is still I believe but then In a canceled show called  garth merengues dark place


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2016)

xvi said:


> *October 23, 2016
> 
> 10th - 9,237,887*
> 
> ...


Looks like xvi changed teams on us 

jk - shouldn't we be twelfth?


----------



## xvi (Oct 24, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Looks like xvi changed teams on us
> 
> jk - shouldn't we be twelfth?


 Oops! Wishful thinking that we made 10th again!

Updated numbers. Thanks for catching that, t_ski!


----------



## xvi (Oct 25, 2016)

*October 24, 2016

12th - 7,337,362*





Double checked the team this time. 

Going to take a break with a bit of quadcopter flying.


----------



## xvi (Oct 26, 2016)

*October 25, 2016

12th - 6,481,477*





So, NASA released this video they caught of a star going supernova. Yeah! Science!


----------



## xvi (Oct 27, 2016)

*October 26, 2016

12th - 5,964,706*




Here's the new Camaro going around the Nurburgring. Check out the long straight (~6:30)! Also check out the turn just after the long straight!


----------



## xvi (Oct 28, 2016)

*October 27, 2016

14th - 5,829,180*





Little dip down to 14th. Gotta let some other teams have a little glory sometimes. 

Take a break with this game I kinda like called Dustforce!


----------



## xvi (Oct 29, 2016)

*October 28, 2016*

*14th - 5,912,619*





Had a bit of a party last night. Everyone speak quietly, please.


----------



## xvi (Oct 30, 2016)

*October 29, 2016

13th - 6,402,652*





Spooky position for a spooky night! Stay safe out there!


----------



## xvi (Oct 31, 2016)

*October 30, 2016

13th - 7,269,359*






Another spooky position!


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Watched the video, and couldn't get past how white his hands are.
At first I thought he had white gloves on, then maybe talc, but maybe he bleaches them.


----------



## xvi (Nov 2, 2016)

*October 31

14th - 8,471,803*





*November 1, 2016

14th - 8,555,403*





Double numbers! Movie night!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2016)

What is this 14th s***?  I am disappoint.  Well, not really, but we certainly do bounce around a lot down here in the low rent district.

At least we don't have a nail biter every night like the world series.  Top of the 10th and still no winner.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2016)

twilyth said:


> At least we don't have a nail biter every night like the world series.  Top of the 10th and still no winner.



Not quite but now it's looking better for the Cubbies 

edit: but nothing is certain and their lead is collapsing


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, I just has rum-raisin ice cream with coffee extract to sooth my nerves.  Cold brewed coffee is the shiznitz. Concentrated AF but not bitter and a great mixer.

edit: wooo  and the cubs win.  I don't have any connection to either city but I felt bad for the Cubs.


----------



## xvi (Nov 3, 2016)

*November 2, 2016

13th - 8,138,768*



 

..and the Cubs take the win! Here's the last rag-tag group that managed to do it for the Cubs!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2016)

Look at the size of that team!


----------



## xvi (Nov 4, 2016)

*November 3, 2016

12th - 8,247,958*





12th! Cubs!


----------



## xvi (Nov 5, 2016)

*November 4, 2016

12th - 8,008,517*





Little return to 12th! More TV nights!


----------



## xvi (Nov 6, 2016)

*November 5, 2016

12th - 7,972,735*





Up in 12th, almost 11th! As the weather gets chilly, don't forget that computers are just as efficient at turning electricity to heat as space heaters. 

Pretty interesting, I thought. 28 photos that were smuggled out of North Korea.


----------



## xvi (Nov 7, 2016)

*November 6, 2016

13th - 7,635,966*





It's getting cold and we're falling behind a bit (nice work, HardOCP). Time to launch the nukes! (..and by nukes, I mean the HEDT rigs that are too costly to run unless it's also heating your house).


----------



## xvi (Nov 8, 2016)

*November 7, 2016

12th - 8,230,677*





So, I'm taking my first vacation in literally forever, usually just throw it away at the end of the year. Not doing anything particular (car shopping, mostly), but I'm pretty excited.


----------



## xvi (Nov 9, 2016)

*November 8, 2016

12th - 8,133,264*





Close call with UH IT HPC! Here's a consolation cat in glasses.


----------



## xvi (Nov 10, 2016)

*November 9, 2016

11th - 8,043,582*





Nice strong day! Also, Happy Birthday to Carl Sagan!


----------



## xvi (Nov 11, 2016)

*November 10, 2016*

*12th - 6,829,776*





Movie night! Looked at, like, three cars all day and it was tiring. Prius has too much road noise, Camry is too bland, and the Lexus CT 200h could use a bit more rear seat room (but is currently winning). Going to try to take a peek at the Chevy Volt and maybe some Ford options tomorrow. Ugh! Just not enough time though!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 11, 2016)

bipolar bears.  Or is it di-polar?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2016)

xvi said:


>



Oh man, that's great.  Been a rough couple of days but that made me smile and then laugh


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 11, 2016)

I saw a similar Gif today, with cats fighting with light sabres.
Very clever.


----------



## xvi (Nov 12, 2016)

*November 11, 2016

11th - 8,137,283*





Car shopping takes all the fun out of car shopping. More cats!


----------



## xvi (Nov 13, 2016)

*November 12, 2016

11th - 7,582,289*





Long day. Glad it's over. Is this the one, @Caring1?


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 13, 2016)

xvi said:


> Is this the one, @Caring1?


No, it was two cats fighting each other.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 14, 2016)

This is the only one I could find with 2 cats.


----------



## xvi (Nov 14, 2016)

*November 13, 2016

11th - 8,226,186*





Holding 11th! Turns out the Honda Civic has less power than I wanted. I only want everything!


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 14, 2016)

xvi said:


> Turns out the Honda Civic has less power than I wanted. I only want everything!


Check out the power to weight ratio, power output alone doesn't mean much.
Think this the the dualing cats with light sabres, slightly different with sound effects.


----------



## xvi (Nov 14, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Check out the power to weight ratio, power output alone doesn't mean much.


Very familiar with that.  Drove a Fiesta ST and was surprised how quick it was (if only I could actually fit in it though). My first car was pretty light and I'd like to get back to that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 14, 2016)

Mustang EcoBoost?


----------



## xvi (Nov 15, 2016)

*November 14, 2016

11th - 8,477,754*






Long day. BumbleBee has a point. Mustang?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2016)

There's something special, or something that really piqued my interest about/with the EcoBoost version that I just can't recall.


----------



## xvi (Nov 15, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There's something special, or something that really piqued my interest about/with the EcoBoost version that I just can't recall.


If I had to guess, it'd be either the fuel economy or the nice turbo noises. The Fiesta's turbo certainly let you know it was there and it was something that was hard not to play with. I'm hoping the Focus is equally fun.

FwwwweeeeeEEEEEEEEE-PSSSH. FwwwweeeeEEEEEE-PSSSH!


----------



## xvi (Nov 17, 2016)

*November 16, 2016

16th - 8,710,000*





Sorry all! I thought I could catch yesterday's numbers today, but it looks like WCG doesn't pay attention to daylight savings, so I missed it by an hour! Good news is that means I can post numbers at work again.

That 2.3L Ecoboost engine in the Mustang actually looks quite nice.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2016)

Eh,  you might want to see this about the EcoBoost.


----------



## xvi (Nov 18, 2016)

*November 17, 2016

12th - 8,148,171*





Looks like turbos got us out of this 16th place nonsense. How about a Buick Regal Grand National as our good luck charm for tomorrow!


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Needs pink tire smoke to be more impressive


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2016)

A guy I used to know about 20-25 years ago had a Grand National and I got to drive it a few times


----------



## xvi (Nov 19, 2016)

*November 18, 2016

11th - 8,376,766*





Quick numbers because work is on fire, but so are we! 11th!


----------



## xvi (Nov 20, 2016)

*November 19, 2016

13th - 8,025,963*





13th is a nice place to be. Around here, it seems like that's been about how cold it's been. Little chill in the air! Also, the better half said I can't have an 80s Trans Am.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 21, 2016)

I wasn't trying to scare you off of the EcoBoost, just warning of "teething pains" with american turbocharged gas engines.


----------



## xvi (Nov 22, 2016)

*November 20, 2016

13th - 7,799,335*





*November 21, 2016

13th - 8,138,454*





13th twice again! Here's something a little different with two turbos to celebrate.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 23, 2016)

xvi said:


> Very familiar with that.  Drove a Fiesta ST and was surprised how quick it was (if only I could actually fit in it though).



How did you not fit a modern Fiesta? The rear is made mostly for kids, I know. But the front seats should be fine.


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2016)

*November 25, 2016

13th - 7,990,883*





Ooph. Brief hiatus, sorry. Hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving (if you're in a country that celebrates it today).


Peter1986C said:


> How did you not fit a modern Fiesta? The rear is made mostly for kids, I know. But the front seats should be fine.


Being as tall as I am, my arms didn't fit in the armrest on the door, kept bumping into various things, and my legs were cramped after a ~15 minute drive. I thought I'd like a Focus instead, but there's considerably less used ones around. Maybe I just didn't fiddle with the seats enough.
Also, the better half didn't like a small car being so fast.


----------



## xvi (Nov 27, 2016)

*November 26, 2016

13th - 7,799,313*





Another 13th day! It's getting chilly, which means it's a great time to turn on more crunchers. 

So, about a week ago, I'm walking around in a Toyota dealership and the better half spots a 2014 Scion iQ. She's fallen in love with it and now we're heading out to go get it. She's described it as a "crazy person car" and uses that as her argument as to why it fits her so well.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hmm, that looks smaller than a Fiesta


----------



## xvi (Nov 28, 2016)

*November 27, 2016

13th - 7,814,955*







Caring1 said:


> Hmm, that looks smaller than a Fiesta


Smaller, but surprisingly much more comfortable since they don't pretend you can fit actual people in the back seats. This one isn't for me anyways. 
I drove a Lexus IS 250 that I liked a lot, but the price on those things is pretty high.

The Scion is a crazy car for crazy people, so it fits her pretty well.


----------



## xvi (Dec 3, 2016)

*December 2, 2016

12th - 7,835,444*





Bad week. Time to get back to it! How about the great looking new Acura NSX as an apology?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2016)

Sweet ride there!  And sorry @xvi, I didn't even notice that you were out for a few days.  if I had, i would have jumped in for you.  I myself have been tied up lately and a little preoccupied and missed some days. I guess the weekend is sorely needed for us all! 

Great work team!


----------



## xvi (Dec 5, 2016)

*December 4, 2016

13th - 7,857,747*







manofthem said:


> I myself have been tied up lately and a little preoccupied and missed some days. I guess the weekend is sorely needed for us all!


C'est la vie. No worries, Mr Of Them. Here's the Godzilla of cars just for you.


----------



## xvi (Dec 6, 2016)

*November 5, 2016

12th - 8,113,519*





Managed to sneak above Binghamton University today. Godzilla one generation ago.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2016)

Great work team, let's keep it up as it cools down! 

And u love the cards @xvi, great choices to share! If I can find a picture of my brother's R33, I'll post it up too


----------



## xvi (Dec 7, 2016)

*December 6, 2016 *

*9th! - 8,494,882*





I had to count twice to be sure, but we made it to 9th today! Either everyone except us had a low day or we had an awesome day, but either way, I'm not complaining!



manofthem said:


> And u love the cards @xvi, great choices to share! If I can find a picture of my brother's R33, I'll post it up too


Would love to see it!


----------



## xvi (Dec 8, 2016)

*December 7, 2016

9th - 8,519,981*






Another 9th place! Looks like we gained ~700,000 PPD compared to a couple days ago. Here's an R32 Skyline for being such a good team.


----------



## xvi (Dec 9, 2016)

*December 8, 2016

9th - 8,819,390*





Another day in 9th? No complaints here! Going back in years, here's the 2000 Nissan Skyline R31!


----------



## xvi (Dec 10, 2016)

*December 9, 2016

11th - 8,097,027*





A little drop down to 11th, but very close to 10th! Skyline R30 RS don't care. Skyline R30 RS does what it wants!
Edit: I thought this looked a bit familiar. Part of this design went into GTA V's Karin Futo.


----------



## xvi (Dec 12, 2016)

*December 11, 2016

11th - 8,692,951*





Was pretty beat yesterday, so missed numbers. My apologies.

Be warned, there's 157 horsepower of 2.0L turbocharged straight 6 fury coming at you right through your screen right.. about... now!


----------



## xvi (Dec 13, 2016)

*December 12, 2016

12th - 9,312,245*





We're 12th place on the 12th day of the 12th month. Our next car is one that does 0 to 100 km/h in 12 seconds. Coincidence, or is the universe trying to tell us something?


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 13, 2016)

An old workmate had one of those early two door Skylines, it was great at melting the rubber off the back tires.


----------



## xvi (Dec 14, 2016)

*December 13, 2016

12th - 8,347,745*





Pretty not bad! Today brings us to the very first Godzilla created, the 160 hp 2.0L inline 6 Nissan 2000GT-R, getting the Skyline name from its fans nicknaming it the "Hakosuka", "Hako" meaning "Box" and "Suka" being short for Skyline.


----------



## xvi (Dec 16, 2016)

*December 15, 2016

12th - 8,352,556*





Gah, I was afraid I missed Wednesday. A challenger appears! Can you guess what it is (without cheating?)


----------



## xvi (Dec 17, 2016)

*December 16, 2016

11th - 8,175,347*





Snuck in to 11th for this Friday! Next generation! This car doesn't do high-value supercar quite as well as the Nissan Skyline did in its later years, but it does alright.


----------



## xvi (Dec 18, 2016)

*December 17, 2016

12th - 8,275,341*





Fast forward a couple of years, this car started getting some attention in the form of all-wheel drive and some considerable power. Something that would sure be nice about now with this extra layer of snow we just got.


----------



## xvi (Dec 21, 2016)

Double updates due to busy.

*December 19, 2016

13th - 8,020,877*






*December 20, 2016

13th - 8,105,307*





Well, we're nothing if not consistent. Time to up the power!


----------



## xvi (Dec 22, 2016)

*December 21, 2016

11th - 8,148,547*





Here's a Pontiac Solstice GXP for our Winter Solstice! I really liked these when they first came out. Seemed like a last hurrah for Pontiac and Saturn, and a pretty good hurrah it was.


----------



## xvi (Dec 23, 2016)

*Dec 22, 2016

11th - 7,900,467*





Another day in 11th. Let's jump ahead a few generations.


----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2016)

*December 23, 2016

10th - 7,989,545*





Taking a quick break from cars for something with a little more thrust. SpaceX has landed a couple booster rockets already, but here's footage from the first landing recently released.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2016)

Epic footage @xvi, thanks for sharing 

And great work team, great numbers!


----------



## xvi (Dec 25, 2016)

*December 24, 2016

11th - 7,882,160*





Most important vehicle today is a sleigh, which you can track here! Merry everything, TPUers!


----------



## xvi (Dec 26, 2016)

*December 25, 2016

12th - 7,855,712*





Two of my favorite car-related YouTube channels got together for a Christmas special, Mighty Car Mods and MotorTrend's Roadkill. Here's part one.


----------



## xvi (Dec 27, 2016)

*December 26, 2016

13th - 7,987,906*





Ooph. Long way to 12th here. C'est la vie. Part two!


----------



## xvi (Dec 28, 2016)

*December 27, 2016

12th - 8,382,819*





Looks like we managed to pick up 12th today. Competition looks pretty close around here. Competitor of the Lancer and featured in the above videos, here's the Subaru Impreza.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 28, 2016)

The newer WRXs and the new Evo are really nice cars, wish I could own one lol


----------



## xvi (Dec 29, 2016)

*December 28, 2016

12th - 8,522,139*





Sitting pretty comfortably in 12th, good margin up and down.


----------



## xvi (Dec 30, 2016)

*December 29, 2016

12th - 8,713,141*



 

Coming up to the end of the year. Let's finish strong!


----------



## xvi (Jan 1, 2017)

*December 30, 2016

12th - 8,519,106*





Another 12th place! Is everyone getting ready to pounce on 2017? Stay safe out there!


----------



## xvi (Jan 2, 2017)

*January 1, 2017

14th - 6,332,922*





Almost wrote 2016 in the date. Gotta start off the new year right! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## xvi (Jan 3, 2017)

*January 2, 2017

12th - 6,585,370*





Slow day for IBM. We usually see them around the nine-figure mark. 

Hope everyone is enjoying 2017 so far! Here's the very pink-themed space needle I watched as we counted down.


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2017)

*January 4, 2016

12th - 6,711,484*






Another day in 12th isn't a bad day at all. Yesterday was though. So much that it's missing!


----------



## xvi (Jan 6, 2017)

*January 5, 2017

11th - 7,137,805*





If that 11th place doesn't make you sick with excitement, this nighttime drone race should.


----------



## xvi (Jan 7, 2017)

*January 6, 2017

13th - 7,215,791*





Friday! More quadcopters because quadcopters.


----------



## xvi (Jan 8, 2017)

*January 7, 2016

13th - 6,872,048*





13th! Spooky! Late numbers due to Minecraft.


----------



## xvi (Jan 9, 2017)

*January 8, 2016

12th - 7,205,674*





December 31 was the 20th anniversary of the Diablo game series and Blizard seems to be celebrating in all their games.


----------



## Chubfish (Jan 9, 2017)

I thought this was cool    world postion :  1337    , best rank ever eliiiiiiiiteeee


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2017)

No idea what's happened to xvi....

*January 14, 2016

12th - 7,085,885*


----------



## twilyth (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for posting.  Does anyone want to do the daily numbers for a while?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 16, 2017)

*January 15, 2016

12th - 7,251,898*


----------



## xvi (Jan 16, 2017)

Sorry, all. Came down with the flu pretty suddenly. Just now starting to get back in to the swing of things.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 16, 2017)

xvi said:


> Sorry, all. Came down with the flu pretty suddenly. Just now starting to get back in to the swing of things.



Man I feel for you completely, happened to us as well. Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 16, 2017)

xvi said:


> Sorry, all. Came down with the flu pretty suddenly. Just now starting to get back in to the swing of things.


Happy to have you back.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 16, 2017)

Too bad we can't crunch to kill this flu for good. This year has been one of the worst down here with the majority of my friends having been hit, anywhere from 5 days to 3 weeks.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2017)

*January 16, 2016

11th - 8,877,101*





@[Ion]'s return pushed us up a notch.


----------



## xvi (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks again, BBB. Was going to post last night, but it looks like the site was down. Anyone else see it?


----------



## manofthem (Jan 17, 2017)

xvi said:


> Thanks again, BBB. Was going to post last night, but it looks like the site was down. Anyone else see it?



Yeah, TPU was down for quite a while last night.  I think W1zz said a switch went out.



Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2017)

xvi said:


> Thanks again, BBB. Was going to post last night, but it looks like the site was down. Anyone else see it?


I got done with pie and started to look this way when the site went down.  Back to you xvi.


----------



## xvi (Jan 18, 2017)

*January 17, 2016

11th - 8,573,637*





Big thanks to @thebluebumblebee for jumping in!


----------



## xvi (Jan 19, 2017)

*January 18, 2017

10th - 8,759,555*





Woo 10th! Another long day, I think it's getting close to pinball time.


----------



## xvi (Jan 20, 2017)

*January 19, 2016

11th - 8,522,195*





The weekend is in sight! Let's finish strong!


----------



## xvi (Jan 24, 2017)

*January 23, 2016

12th - 8,708,573*





Oooph. Long way to 11th. Time to power through to this weekend! I've got stuff that needs doing!


----------



## xvi (Jan 25, 2017)

*January 24, 2016

12th - 8,811,199*





Another day that makes me long for the weekend. Catching up to 11th though!


----------



## xvi (Jan 26, 2017)

*January 25, 2017

12th - 8,914,843*







xvi said:


> January 23, 2016





xvi said:


> January 24, 2016


Oops. Living in the past!

Been a pretty bumpy week so far.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2017)

xvi said:


> Oops. Living in the past!
> 
> Been a pretty bumpy week so far.



I didn't even notice that... must have been a bumpy for several of us. But hey, we're almost to the weekend


----------



## xvi (Jan 27, 2017)

*January 26, 2017*

*12th - 8,839,175*





Friday is just around the corner, everyone!


----------



## xvi (Jan 28, 2017)

*January 27, 2017

13th - 8,806,001*






Still at work, so I'll keep this short. Weekend!


----------



## xvi (Jan 29, 2017)

*January 28, 2017

12th - 8,556,371*





Well, spent the entire day working. Hoping to get some "play hard" in tomorrow.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2017)

Hope everything is good with @xvi. He's probably just busy with 1,001 things


----------



## xvi (Feb 1, 2017)

*January 31, 2017

11th - 8,775,229*







manofthem said:


> Hope everything is good with @xvi. He's probably just busy with 1,001 things


Ugh. Yes. Saturday, spent almost the entire day at work. Went and picked up my old engine finally, moved an old cabinet to a friend's house. Too many things, not enough time. Sorry all!

Plans for the weekend:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2017)

xvi said:


>



Style points?


----------



## xvi (Feb 1, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Style points?


I was thinking perhaps a smooth recovery.


----------



## xvi (Feb 2, 2017)

*February 1, 2017

12th - 8,689,892*





Leaping into the new month!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 2, 2017)

Who did what to deserve the soda bottle?


----------



## xvi (Feb 3, 2017)

*February 2, 2016

12th - 8,859,854*







thebluebumblebee said:


> Who did what to deserve the soda bottle?


Soda bottle? You lost me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 3, 2017)

Wait, it's now a different image.  On the other image, there was a women toward the left side shaking a soda bottle.  Did like the people hiding behind little saplings.


----------



## xvi (Feb 5, 2017)

*February 4, 2017*

*12th - 8,532,895*





Another weekend and another 12th place. Not a bad place to be when that's 12th out of 5284 active teams! That puts us in the top 0.2%!

Only pop from these rally cars should come from the exhaust. Not sure what was up with the previous images. Perhaps something with the image host?










Edit: Did I forget Friday? Could have sworn I'd grabbed it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 5, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wait, it's now a different image.  On the other image, there was a women toward the left side shaking a soda bottle.  Did like the people hiding behind little saplings.


Here's the image I saw.


----------



## xvi (Feb 6, 2017)

*February 5, 2016

13th - 8,415,974*





Close race for 11th today! Someone mentioned potential server problems?












thebluebumblebee said:


> Here's the image I saw.


There was one gif that I posted that I didn't realize was 1920x1080, so I swapped it, but I don't think it was that one.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2017)

xvi said:


> There was one gif that I posted that I didn't realize was 1920x1080, so I swapped it, but I don't think it was that one.


It was that one.


----------



## xvi (Feb 7, 2017)

*February 6, 2017

11th - 8,839,419*





Late numbers because I spent pretty much the entire day digging my rig out of my friend's driveway. Finally getting it unstuck from the snow was a pretty huge relief.


----------



## xvi (Feb 8, 2017)

*February 7, 2017

11th - 8,927,390*





Two days in 11th and we're giving 10th place something to think about! Can't be mad about that, I think.


----------



## xvi (Feb 10, 2017)

*February 8, 2017

12th - 8,532,401*






*February 9, 2017

12th - 8,646,391*





Double numbers on this one day because reasons! Kinda like these double people on one wheel. Because reasons!


----------



## xvi (Feb 13, 2017)

*February 12, 2017

11th - 8,923,576*





Woop. That weekend sure flew by.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2017)

xvi said:


> Woop. That weekend sure flew by.



That's for sure and what a shame! 

Another weekend gone where I couldn't get to my downed machine. One of these days...


----------



## xvi (Feb 14, 2017)

*February 13, 2016*

*10th - 9,768,374*





You know what tomorrow is..


----------



## xvi (Feb 15, 2017)

*February 14, 2017

9th - 9,692,722*





Single digit ranking! 
Happy Valentines Day, everyone!


----------



## xvi (Feb 16, 2017)

*February 15, 2017

9th - 9,755,950*





Another 9th! February 15th is my favorite holiday. All the candy goes on sale.


----------



## xvi (Feb 17, 2017)

February 16, 2017

10th - 9,597,078





Weekend in sight! Let's get it!


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2017)

*February 17, 2017

9th - 9,649,095*





9th place _*AND*_ it's Friday?


----------



## xvi (Feb 19, 2017)

*February 18, 2017

8th - 9,657,313*





Eighth! We're moving up in the ranks!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2017)

xvi said:


> _*AND*_ it's Friday?



You know, you wait all week just itching for Friday, and before you know it, it's Sunday night  


But awesome work team, 8th place is fantastic!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2017)

manofthem said:


> You know, you wait all week just itching for Friday, and before you know it, it's Sunday night



Yep, takes 8 days to make it to Friday and about 4 hours until Monday morning.


----------



## xvi (Feb 21, 2017)

*February 19, 2017

8th - 9,570,809*





*February 20, 2017*

*6th - 11,198,221*





 SIXTH!? We just skip over 7th?


----------



## xvi (Feb 22, 2017)

*February 21, 2017

7th - 10,465,364*





Ah, looks like we found 7th after all!


----------



## xvi (Feb 23, 2017)

*February 22, 2017

8th - 10,526,862*





Really close battle for 7th today!


----------



## xvi (Feb 24, 2017)

*February 23, 2017

8th - 10,039,148*





Really not hating these 8 digit daily scores. Not one bit.


----------



## xvi (Feb 25, 2017)

*February 24, 2017

8th - 10,176,196*





Another 8th is a great way to wrap up a Friday.

I want a taco. Maybe a space taco.


----------



## xvi (Feb 27, 2017)

*February 26, 2017

7th - 10,982,037*





Managed to edge out ESU for 7th! Time to round the corner that is this weekend and power down the workweek!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 28, 2017)

I just want to highlight the amazing progress the team has made in the past month.  For month after month after month we could reliably see our being in 11th, 12th or 13th place on a daily basis.  And at the end of January, team totals for the day were around 8.5M and now they're pushing 11M.  I know a lot of that has come from [ION] who has increased his output over that period by at least 30-40%.  But while the major component, we've had an increase from the rest of the team as well and I just thought that should be recognized.  

I feel a little guilty here because I'm pulling back at a time when everyone else seems to be ramping up but having a $300-400 electric bill in the winter is a financial drag.  Some of that is from a space heater so I can run the oil furnace less but I know how many watts each system pulls down and a big chunk of that is from the crunching farm.

Although on the plus side, Norton has been kind enough to find a new home for one of my hungrier children and as soon as I get some things organized I'll be shipping it off to the captain's boarding school for crunchers.  Maybe I'll visit at Christmas if it's been a good cruncher and Norton doesn't mind.


----------



## xvi (Mar 2, 2017)

*February 28, 2017

9th - 9,744,135*





*March 1, 2017

10th - 8,348,154*





Ramping down a bit, looks like. Still some fantastic numbers! Pretty fun ride!


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2017)

xvi said:


> Ramping down a bit, looks like. Still some fantastic numbers! Pretty fun ride!



I'll just leave this here for now


----------



## xvi (Mar 3, 2017)

*March 2, 2017

11th - 7,987,145*







Norton said:


> I'll just leave this here for now


----------



## xvi (Mar 4, 2017)

*March 3, 2017

9th - 9,262,563*





9th for Friday and a challenge in the works. I can barely contain my excitement!


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2017)

Great job Team! 

Planning thread for our upcoming challenge is here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-tpu-spring-2017-crunching-challenge.231224/

Stop by and post your thoughts/show your support!


----------



## xvi (Mar 5, 2017)

*March 4, 2017

9th - 9,144,619*





Challenge planning time. Hmm!


----------



## xvi (Mar 8, 2017)

*March 7, 2017

10th - 8,951,706*





Woop. Brief hiatus here. Seems to correlate with when I'm on-call. Otter time.


----------



## xvi (Mar 9, 2017)

*March 8, 2017

10th - 9,111,453*





I'm going to need a nap if I expect to make it to the weekend.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 9, 2017)

Almost finished with the ryzen 1700 build.  I was finished last night but for some reason I was thinking that the chip had onboard graphics.  It doesn't.  So now I have to dig out the 7750 card and plug that in.  That's my only pci-e x 16 slot for that board too so I'm not happy about that but otherwise the new build seems to be functioning correctly.  The Wraith Spire cooler is virtually silent and I kind of like the red led in the fan.  That together with the blue leds on the ram should make a nice display.  Of course up on a shelf no one is ever going to see either.


----------



## xvi (Mar 10, 2017)

*March 9, 2017

11th - 8,986,421*







twilyth said:


> Almost finished with the ryzen 1700 build.


Can't wait until you're Ryzen our daily score up! (I had to, sorry.)


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 10, 2017)

xvi said:


> Can't wait until you're Ryzen our daily score up!



Now that was just frigging funny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2017)

*March 11, 2017*
*
9th - 10,954,297
*


----------



## twilyth (Mar 12, 2017)

whaaaaa?  only 9th?  And with ION hitting close to 900k?  Hmmm.  I smell some sandbaggers.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 13, 2017)

*March 12, 2017*
*
9th - 11,311,193*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 14, 2017)

*March 13, 2017*
*
9th - 11,396,707*


----------



## xvi (Mar 15, 2017)

*March 14, 2017

8th - 12,032,520*





Huge thanks to @thebluebumblebee for covering my unannounced departure.


----------



## xvi (Mar 16, 2017)

*March 15, 2017

7th! - 11,709,165*






Woah! 7th!


----------



## xvi (Mar 17, 2017)

*March 16, 2017

12th - 8,679,238*





12th today (did someone sandbag? ), but it's still a great day to be on Team TPU.


----------



## xvi (Mar 18, 2017)

*March 17, 2017

12th - 9,362,926*





Friday! Also, Happy St Patty's Day!


----------



## xvi (Mar 19, 2017)

*March 18, 2017

11th - 9,638,163*





11th place? 11th Doctor!


----------



## xvi (Mar 20, 2017)

*March 19, 2017

11th - 9,956,390*





Another 11th place, but we just have a few more days until our March 22 challenge! That number might move up.


----------



## xvi (Mar 21, 2017)

*March 20, 2017*

*10th - 10,648,700*





Brought a little i3 rig online last night and I hope to get second, more burly one, online tonight.


----------



## xvi (Mar 22, 2017)

*March 21, 2017

8th - 12,418,325*





Challenge tomorrow. Get ready to pounce!


----------



## xvi (Mar 23, 2017)

*March 22, 2017

10th - 10,667,987*





Challenge time! Fire them up and then just sit back.


----------



## xvi (Mar 24, 2017)

*March 23, 2017

9th - 12,365,148*





Nothing like a good challenge to bump the numbers up.


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2017)

*March 24, 2017

10th - 10,646,075*





Weekend mode! Dust off the NES so your PCs can keep crunching.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2017)

xvi said:


> Weekend mode! Dust off the NES so your PCs can keep crunching.



That's too funny right there. Was actually playing some Super Mario 3 on my friends wii the other night, very good times. I realized today the n64 is still installed in the bedroom


----------



## xvi (Mar 27, 2017)

*March 26, 2017

10th - 11,372,724*





Ooph. Weekend went way too quickly. Too many projects and I didn't even get around to watercooling my router like this person had the ingenious idea to do.


----------



## xvi (Mar 28, 2017)

*March 27, 2017

9th - 12,486,977*





Another project I didn't get a chance to start is this sweet turbo-cooled setup.


----------



## xvi (Mar 29, 2017)

*March 28, 2017

11th - 10,671,987*





Here's another mod to try to get done before the challenge ends (or perhaps a mod to celebrate once it's over.)


----------



## xvi (Mar 30, 2017)

*March 29, 2017

9th - 11,916,292*





My favorite mod for the longest time has been the Discoball-powered PSU-PC.


----------



## xvi (Mar 31, 2017)

*March 30, 2017

11th - 10,678,773*





Coming for the challenge finish line!


----------



## xvi (Apr 1, 2017)

*March 31, 2017

7th - 13,587,879*





Nice surge of points to finish up both March and the challenge! Someone must have hit the turbo button!


----------



## xvi (Apr 3, 2017)

*April 1, 2017

10th - 10,280,708*





*April 2, 2017

9th - 11,030,852*





Well, we survived another April Fools.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2017)

xvi said:


> Well, we survived another April Fools.



Remember that April fools when @W1zzard made it look like TPU was seized by homeland security? 
Quality stuff right there.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Remember that April fools when @W1zzard made it look like TPU was seized by homeland security?
> Quality stuff right there.


You guys were lucky I was travelling the last days, attending a wedding with tons of drinking


----------



## xvi (Apr 4, 2017)

*April 3, 2017

10th - 10,048,258*





Looks like some more normal numbers now that we're post-challenge, but we're still kicking butt!


----------



## xvi (Apr 5, 2017)

*April 4, 2017

9th - 10,184,111*





Oddly quiet today. Not sure why.


----------



## xvi (Apr 6, 2017)

*April 5, 2017

8th - 11,749,570*





Ooh! Eighth place!


----------



## xvi (Apr 7, 2017)

*April 7, 2017*

*9th - 11,445,056*





The battle for 8th continues! WCG Team, Assemble!


----------



## xvi (Apr 11, 2017)

*April 9, 2017

8th - 12,669,205*





*April 10, 2017

10th - 9,902,371*





Back in 8th yesterday! Could quite hold on to it though. Dodge those Monday hurdles and fire up those crunchers!


----------



## xvi (Apr 12, 2017)

*April 11, 2017

8th - 11,411,458*






Another 8th! We're in striking distance of 7th and 6th too. Let me show this a different way. We're coming up on the next big pack!


----------



## xvi (Apr 13, 2017)

*April 12, 2017

9th - 10,090,010*





Another day, another 10 million points, and I love each and every one of them.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2017)

*April 13, 2017

8th -     10,228,357*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 15, 2017)

*April 14, 2017

8th -     12,691,702*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2017)

Oops.
*April 20, 2017

9th -     10,468,303*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2017)

I hope everything is alright @xvi. You're probably swamped and tied up with a major server issue at work.

This is for you buddy


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2017)

*April 21, 2017

7th! -     12,199,036*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *April 21, 2017
> 
> 7th! -     12,199,036*



Wow, 7th place and 12M? That's a good Friday!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2017)

*April 22, 2017

9th -     10,106,787*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2017)

*April 23, 2017

7th! -     13,536,016*






Someone upshifted!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 25, 2017)

*April 24, 2017

9th -     10,325,166*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2017)

*April 25, 2017

7th! -     13,288,800*


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2017)

Great job team.  We're in striking distance of XS.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2017)

*April 26, 2017

7th! -     12,857,049*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2017)

*April 27, 2017

8th -     11,004,028*


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2017)

*April 28th, 2017*

*8th-* *11,052,101*

*Great Job Team!!! *






*A Blast from the Past- results from this date- 5 years ago

April 28th, 2012 - 2,432,608*


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2017)

*April 29th, 2017

11th-* *10,029,029*
*Great Job Team!!! 





*


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2017)

*April 30th, 2017

9th-* *10,926,546
Great Job Team!!! 






Back to the Top 10! 






*


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2017)

*May 1st, 2017

5th-* *15,564,450 
Great Job Team!!! 






[Ion] Went Supernova Today!!! 





*


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2017)

Norton said:


> *May 1st, 2017
> 
> 5th-* *15,564,450
> Great Job Team!!!
> ...



Wow what a day! Great job @[Ion]! 


Also, hope @xvi is doing well. We passed his 7 Year Cruncher Anniversary just a few days ago on April 26th!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 2, 2017)

Norton said:


> [Ion] Went Supernova Today!!!


Even by [ION] standards:


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2017)

*May 2nd, 2017

9th-* *11,388,742
Great Job Team!!! 






Whew... what a week! 




*


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2017)

*May 3rd, 2017

7th-* *11,601,495
Great Job Team!!! 





Fascinating! 





*


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2017)

*May 4th, 2017

4th-* *17,102,414 
Great Job Team!!! 



*

*Big Bananas Today! 











*


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2017)

4th place, and on May the 4th!?


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2017)

wow, 4th!!! That is just amazing.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2017)

*May 5th, 2017

13th-* *11,959,324 

Great Job Team!!! 




*

*Happy Cinco de Mayo! 




*


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2017)

It's...


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2017)

*May 6th, 2017

6th-* *15,347,194  




Great Job Team!!! 
*

*Weekends are awesome!!! 




*


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2017)

*May 7th, 2017

9th-* *11,978,238  




Great Job Team!!! 
*

*Almost Monday 






*


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2017)

Looks like XS cooled a bit for summer. Not surprising as many of us do too when things heat up. Lately it's been warming quite a bit down here and my pcs have made it warm to sit at my PC. I'm hoping I don't have to wind down a rig, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2017)

*May 8th, 2017

10th-* *11,562,832  




Great Job Team!!! 
*

*Go Away Monday!!! 







*


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2017)

*May 9th, 2017

10th-* *12,626,387  




Great Job Team!!! 
*


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2017)

*May 10th, 2017

9th-* *11,756,669  




Great Job Team!!! *

*Hump Day!*


----------



## twilyth (May 11, 2017)

That was a pretty funny commercial.


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2017)

*May 11th, 2017

6th-* *13,279,666  





Great Job Team!!! *

*Posted a day late due to sleepy time!*


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2017)

*May 12th, 2017

7th-* *10,531,066  





Great Job Team!!! *

*TGIF and Happy Weekend! *


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2017)

*May 13th, 2017

8th-* *10,250,083  





Great Job Team!!! *

*Challenge Ahead- starts 5/18 @0:00 UT! 



*


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2017)

*May 14th, 2017

7th-* *10,327,602  





Great Job Team!!! *

*Challenge Ahead- starts 5/18 @0:00 UT! 



*


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2017)

*May 14th, 2017

???

WCG is in a rain delay for stats until the cloud migration finishes up...





*


> Also - since this will be coming up in a few hours. We will not be running stats until the databases have been restored and we have tested a number of different things.


https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=543593


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2017)

*May 16th, 2017

7th-* *11,586,963  





Great Job Team!!! *

*Challenge Starts Tonight-  5/18 @0:00 UT! 




*


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2017)

*May 17th, 2017

8th-* *11,645,964  





Great Job Team!!! *

*Challenge is On 




*


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2017)

*May 18th, 2017

7th-* *10,916,006  





Great Job Team!!! *

*Challenge is On 




*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2017)

It's been roughly four years since I was last on here.  I see you all are still going strong!  How has everyone been?  Norton has still kept posting those #'s without fail.


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's been roughly four years since I was last on here.  I see you all are still going strong!  How has everyone been?  Norton has still kept posting those #'s without fail.



Welcome back Bud!!!  You have been missed around here!

Past my bedtime though- hopefully we can catch up soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2017)

Norton said:


> Welcome back Bud!!!  You have been missed around here!



I missed you guys too.  Just had a lot on my plate, and still do and just had to let go of some things.  Lots have changed but I'm doing well and that's what matters most.  Still with my same rig, the 2600K.  That can still crunch?


----------



## twilyth (May 19, 2017)

Welcome back.  I still remember when the team first started here. Hope you've been well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2017)

Norton said:


> Welcome back Bud!!!  You have been missed around here!
> 
> Past my bedtime though- hopefully we can catch up soon



I'll be sticking around again, so feel free to message me anytime tomorrow and we'll catch up.  



twilyth said:


> Welcome back.  I still remember when the team first started here. Hope you've been well.


  I've had my ups and downs, but I am doing well overall.  Nice seeing you guys are still going.  I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> 2600K. That can still crunch?


Like a boss, still.


----------



## stinger608 (May 19, 2017)

@Chicken Patty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow man, what an awesome treat to see ya post bro!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Like a boss, still.



Good to hear.  Although my current housing condition is not ideal for crunching, I'll see what I can do.



stinger608 said:


> @Chicken Patty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow man, what an awesome treat to see ya post bro!!!!!!!


Hey man!  Glad to see a lot of familiar faces still around here.


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2017)

*May 19th, 2017

9th-* *11,669,845  






Great Job Team!!! *

*TGIF!!! 




*


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2017)

*Did this post last night.... fell asleep before hitting the button 

May 20th, 2017

11th-* *8,545,427  





Great Job Team!!! *

*

*


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2017)

*May 21st, 2017

12th-* *6,839,424  




Great Job Team!!! 

Looks like [Ion] shut down for the Summer.... 












We're still holding a solid 2nd Place in our challenge!!!  
*

*
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2017)

Summers tend to kick folders/crunchers arses.  We are still doing great!


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2017)

*May 22nd, 2017

12th-* *7,652,778  




Great Job Team!!! 

Post is late due to.... Monday 











We're still holding a solid 2nd Place in our challenge!!!  
*


----------



## stinger608 (May 24, 2017)

Norton said:


>




Holy crap, that looks like me on Monday morning!! I didn't know someone took a picture of me on Monday!!!!!


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2017)

*Daily Numbers- May 23rd & 24th, 2017


May 23rd - 8th-* *10,048,928  






May 24th - 10th- 10,469,985  




Great Job Team!!! 

Awfully busy week in Nortonland.... 

Starting to feel like this guy! 





We're still holding a solid 2nd Place in our challenge!!!  *


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2017)

*May 25th, 2017

10th-* *9,222,570  





Great Job Team!!! 


Words of Wisdom! 







We're still holding a solid 2nd Place in our challenge!!!  *


----------



## stinger608 (May 26, 2017)

Norton said:


>




Oh hell, I love that one bro!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2017)

*May 26th, 2017

10th-* *9,424,717  





Great Job Team!!! 


TGIF! 








We won 2nd Place in our challenge!!!  *


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2017)

*May 27th, 2017

9th-* *9,706,969  





Great Job Team!!! 


Want some Coffey! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










*


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2017)

Been a while since we've smelled a little Coffey, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2017)

Nothing like a good ol' brew of Coffey


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2017)

*May 28th, 2017

11th-* *10,010,131  





Great Job Team!!! 










*


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2017)

*May 30th, 2017

11th-* *9,915,240  





Great Job Team!!! 

It's only Tuesday?  












*


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2017)

*May 31st, 2017

9th-* *10,452,419  





Great Job Team!!! 


 Secret code? 











*


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Norton said:


> *May 31st, 2017
> 
> Secret code?
> 
> ...


I guess his French is a bit rusty. _C'est la vie_


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 1, 2017)

Typo. Accoring to the times


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2017)

*June 1st, 2017

9th-* *10,180,330  





Great Job Team!!! 













*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2017)

Just received my Ryzen 1700 today, time to boost the #'s a tad


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2017)

*June 2nd, 2017

8th-* *9,710,838  





Great Job Team!!! 

 50 years since Sgt Pepper's 
*


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2017)

*June 4th, 2017

9th-* *10,054,129  




June 3rd, 2017

10th- 10,014,628  




Great Job Team!!! 

 Ryzen Crunchers Cometh!!! 




*


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2017)

*June 5th, 2017

10th-* *10,321,863  





Great Job Team!!! 

 Happy Monday 
*


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2017)

*June 6th, 2017

9th-* *10,241,523  





Great Job Team!!! 


*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2017)

Unfortunately for now my Ryzen rig has not done much crunching.  Still at very low clocks, and it's been paused a lot as I've been gaming, and installing stuff since the new install.  It should start to crunch a bit more consistently once I have the water loop in, and I can let it rip a bit


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2017)

*June 8th, 2017

10th-* *10,256,559  





June 7th, 2017

10th- 10,374,073  




Great Job Team!!! 

 WEEKEND IS COMING!!! 




*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2017)

Keep on rockin' TPU


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2017)

*June 9th, 2017

 9th-* *10,474,696  






Great Job Team!!! 

 HAPPY WEEKEND!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2017)

Norton said:


> *June 9th, 2017
> 
> 9th-* *10,474,696
> 
> ...



Is that Calvin and Hobbes gif a tribute to @xvi?  It would suite him well


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2017)

*June 10th, 2017

 9th-* *10,319,597  






Great Job Team!!! 

 RIP BATMAN.... 

A timeless Classic IMHO - checkout some cool Cameos 









*


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2017)

*June 11th, 2017

 10th-* *10,344,672  






Great Job Team!!! 

*


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2017)

*June 12th, 2017

 10th-* *10,445,804  






Great Job Team!!! 

Beach Weather's Here!* 



Spoiler:  Open Carefully!


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2017)

*June 13th, 2017

 10th-* *10,546,300  






Great Job Team!!! 

Coming Soon!*


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2017)

*June 14th, 2017

 10th-* *10,406,371  






Great Job Team!!! 

Happy Flag Day!*


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 15, 2017)

Very awesome!!!!! We have been holding 10th for some time now!


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2017)

*June 15th, 2017

 11th-* *10,337,555  






Great Job Team!!! 

Almost there!*


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2017)

*June 16th, 2017

 11th-* *9,972,211  






Great Job Team!!! 

TGIF everyone!*


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2017)

*June 17th, 2017

 13th-* *9,954,812  






Great Job Team!!! 
*


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2017)

*June 18th, 2017

 12th-* *10,248,870  





Great Job Team!!! 



Happy Father's Day!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2017)

*June 19th, 2017

 12th-* *10,132,783  






Great Job Team!!! *

*Mondays....*


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2017)

*June 20th, 2017

 11th-* *9,790,451  






Great Job Team!!! *

*From the lol dept.*


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2017)

*June 21st, 2017

 12th-* *10,290,614  






Great Job Team!!! *

*Summer Solstice- longest day of 2017 




*


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2017)

*June 22nd, 2017

 13th-* *10,176,043  






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2017)

*June 23rd, 2017

 11th-* *10,120,865  






Great Job Team!!! *

*It's Here!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2017)

June 24th update will be delayed or cancelled due to WCG site issues......


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm glad.  It's too hot to fire up the oven for pie.


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2017)

*June 24th, 2017

 13th-* *9,723,820  






Great Job Team!!! *

*Results off slightly due to problem at WCG.... *


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2017)

*June 26th, 2017

 6th-* *11,292,806






Great Job Team!!! *

*WCG had a Monday too.... 



*


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2017)

*June 28th, 2017

 12th-* *9,969,870





Great Job Team!!! *

*Woo what a long week 



*


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2017)

*June 29th, 2017

 12th-* *10,176,312






Great Job Team!!! *

*
Not quite Friday yet 



*


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2017)

*June 30th, 2017

 14th-* *8,852,949





Great Job Team!!! *

*
Weekend!! 



*


----------



## manofthem (Jul 1, 2017)

A little low but hey, at least it's the weekend!


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2017)

*July 1st, 2017*
*
 14th-* *8,147,224





Great Job Team!!! *

*
Hot Day- time for a Cool Mojito!! 




*


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2017)

*July 2nd, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,986,673





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2017)

*July 3rd, 2017*
*
 13th-* *7,833,655





Great Job Team!!! *

*Be Careful with the fireworks tomorrow!*


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2017)

*July 4th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,986,047





Great Job Team!!! *

*Happy 241st Birthday 'Murica!*


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2017)

*July 5th, 2017*
*
 11th-* *10,288,504





Great Job Team!!! *

*About time for some Coffey!* 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2017)

*July 6th, 2017*
*
 12th-* *10,289,831





Great Job Team!!! *

*It's nearly here!*


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2017)

*July 7th, 2017*
*
 11th-* *9,815,884




Great Job Team!!! *

*Happy weekend!*


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2017)

*July 8th, 2017*
*
 11th-* *9,833,812





Great Job Team!!! *

*Spiderman Homecoming was pretty awesome!*

Clip of the Staten Island ferry scene....


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2017)

*July **9th, 2017*
*
 12th-* *9,779,790





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2017)

*July 10th, 2017*
*
 11th-* *10,151,340





Great Job Team!!! 


Seems like it doesn't it....*


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2017)

*July 11th, 2017*
*
 11th-* *10,147,260





Great Job Team!!! 


*


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2017)

*July 12th, 2017*
*
 12th-* *9,866,922




Great Job Team!!! 

Over the hump and rolling along towards the weekend! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2017)

*July 13th, 2017*
*
 11th-* *9,922,027




Great Job Team!!! 

Here's something to throwback on Thursday!

A sporty Ford Mustang from 1978 




*


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 14, 2017)

OMG, the Mustang II was an awful version of the Mustang!!!!! Frigging redesigned Pinto is all it was.


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> OMG, the Mustang II was an awful *the worst* version of the Mustang!!!!! Frigging redesigned Pinto is all it was.


FTFY


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2017)

*July 14th, 2017*
*
 12th-* *9,384,488





Great Job Team!!! 

TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 







*


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2017)

*July 15th, 2017*
*
 12th-* *9,769,126





Great Job Team!!! 


*


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2017)

*July 16th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *9,526,338





Great Job Team!!! 




*


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2017)

*July 17th, 2017*
*
 11th-* *9,752,209





Great Job Team!!! *

*Why must you be so difficult Monday! 





*


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2017)

*July 18th, 2017*
*
 9th-* *6,217,161




Great Job Team!!! *

*Today's results brought to you by the WCG Cloud migration 






*


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2017)

*July 19th, 2017*
*
 7th-* *3,259,513

Great Job Team!!! *





*WCG is back online! 





*


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2017)

*July 20th, 2017*
*
 10th-* *14,000,421




Great Job Team!!! *

*

*


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2017)

*July 21st, 2017*
*
 11th-* *10,207,806





Great Job Team!!! *

*TGIF!!! *

*






*


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2017)

*July 23rd, 2017*
*
 12th-* *8,802,300





July 22nd, 2017

 12th- 9,966,748






Great Job Team!!! *

*



*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 25, 2017)

*July 24, 2017

12th -     9,731,772*






Apparently, someone's swamped again.


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Apparently, someone's swamped again.


Been a long couple of weeks


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2017)

*July 25th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *9,598,853




Great Job Team!!! *

*Car pron! 




*


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2017)

*July 27th, 2017*
*
 11th-* *9,422,746





July 26th, 2017

 13th- 9,396,343





Great Job Team!!! *

*Coming Soon! *
@manofthem ... 8/6


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2017)

*July 29th, 2017*
*
 11th-* *9,108,829





July 28th, 2017

 13th- 9,342,958






Great Job Team!!!*

*Weekend!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2017)

*July 30th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *8,870,927




Great Job Team!!! *

*Why no more weekend? 




*


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2017)

*July 31st, 2017*
*
 13th-* *9,224,336




Great Job Team!!! *

*Bye Bye Monday!




*


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2017)

*August 1st, 2017*
*
 13th-* *9,161,996




Great Job Team!!! *

*Flashback! 





Daily Numbers from this date in 2012! 

*


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2017)

*August 2nd, 2017*
*
 12th-* *8,905,522





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2017)

*August 3rd, 2017*
*
 12th-* *9,015,777





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 4, 2017)

Ahhh.  Snow.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Coming Soon! *
> @manofthem ... 8/6



Man glad i saw this!   But wow, I think i missed part 4 completely 

But great work team on keeping those numbers rocking


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2017)

*August 5th, 2017*
*
 11th-* *8,969,299




*
*August 4th, 2017*
*
 12th- 8,901,556






Great Job Team!!!*

*Is Waldo in here? 
See what/Who else you can find.....*


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2017)

*August 6th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *8,724,567





Great Job Team!!! 

Found Waldo in the previous post... also found Brian Griffin and Kick-Ass *


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2017)

*August 7th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *8,979,902





Great Job Team!!! 

*


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2017)

*August 8th, 2017*
*
 12th-* *8,994,829





Great Job Team!!! 
*


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2017)

*August 9th, 2017*
*
 12th-* *8,685,385





Great Job Team!!! 

My prediction for Thursday......*


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2017)

*August 11th, 2017*
*
 12th-* *8,535,363




*
*August 10th, 2017*
*
 12th- 8,874,022






Great Job Team!!!*

*TGIF!!!!!! 



*


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2017)

*August 13th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *6.898,563 




*
*August 12th, 2017*
*
 no data from WCG 


Great Job Team!!!*

*More Cloud issues at WCG??? 



*


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2017)

*August 14th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,010,402




Great Job Team!!! *

*Mondays...


Spoiler










*


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2017)

*August 15th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *7,725,160





Great Job Team!!! 
*


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2017)

*August 16th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *7,746,550





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 17, 2017)

Looks like we've dropped off a but that tends to happen in summer. Keep it up team



Edit: just saw my numbers were down, so checked to find a rig restarted. Must have happened this weekend during one of the bad thunderstorms that reset power. Back running now.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2017)

*August 17th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *7,738,890





Great Job Team!!! 

Throwback Thursday....

from 1978 



*


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2017)

*August 18th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *8,667,880




Great Job Team!!! 

FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 19, 2017)

Nearly a million more than the day before


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2017)

*August 19th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *8,567,843





Great Job Team!!! 
*


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2017)

*August 20th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *8,374,883





Great Job Team!!! 

Weekend's over??? *


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2017)

*August 21st, 2017*
*
 13th-* *8,623,376





Great Job Team!!! 

Monday postponed on account of awesomesauce! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2017)

[*August 22nd, 2017*
*
 13th-* *8,344,165





Great Job Team!!! 

*


----------



## manofthem (Aug 23, 2017)

Maintaining a steady stream in the 8's


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2017)

*August 23rd, 2017*
*
 13th-* *8,594,168





Great Job Team!!! 
*


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2017)

*August 24th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *8,410,923





Great Job Team!!! *

*Almost......*


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2017)

*August 25th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *8,292,580





Great Job Team!!! *

*Weekend!!! 



*


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2017)

*August 26th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *8,629,004 





Great Job Team!!! *

*
*


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2017)

*August 28th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *8,460,460 





August 27th, 2017

 14th- 8,217,214 







Great Job Team!!! 




*


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2017)

*August 29th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,904,311 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2017)

*August 30th, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,850,419 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2017)

*August 31st, 2017*
*
 16th-* *7,344,275 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2017)

*September 1st, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,819,743 





Great Job Team!!! 

Weekend!!!! 




*


----------



## Norton (Sep 3, 2017)

*September 2nd, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,243,565 





Great Job Team!!! 



*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2017)

We're getting a little low in numbers.... 

I'm partly to blame myself, had to shut down 1 rig and pause another.


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2017)

*September 3rd, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,537,208 





Great Job Team!!! 


*


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2017)

*September 4th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,664,029 





Great Job Team!!! 

*


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2017)

*September 5th, 2017*
*
 16th-* *6,931,751 





Great Job Team!!! 
*


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2017)

*September 6th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *7,148,121 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2017)

*September 7th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *7,528,902 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2017)

*Apologies for not posting for 9/8... following Hurricane Irma had me a little distracted *

*September 9th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,061,963 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2017)

*September 10th, 2017*
*
 16th-* *7,063,862 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2017)

*September 11th, 2017*
*
 16th-* *7,298,717 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2017)

*September 12th, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,386,104 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2017)

*September 13th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,070,130 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2017)

*September 14th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,078,408 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2017)

Great work team!


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2017)

*September 15th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,260,689 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2017)

*Missed a couple of days due to a busy weekend....*

*September 18th, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,307,404 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2017)

*September 19th, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,637,510 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2017)

*September 20th, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,576,172 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2017)

*September 21st, 2017*
*
 13th-* *7,436,934 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2017)

*September 22nd, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,617,199 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2017)

*September 23rd, 2017*
*
 13th-* *7,523,277 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2017)

*September 24th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,381,251 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2017)

*September 25th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *8,037,658 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2017)

*September 26th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,786,820 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Sep 27, 2017)

Winter is Coming, as is the 8 digit results! Bring it on!


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2017)

*September 27th, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,690,286 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2017)

*September 28th, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,617,380 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2017)

*September 29th, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,476,828 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2017)

*September 30th, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,121,853 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2017)

*October 1st, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,203,734 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2017)

*October 2nd, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,324,106 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2017)

*October 3rd, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,295,802 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 5, 2017)

*October 4th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,638,603 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2017)

*October 5th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,470,128 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2017)

*October 7th, 2017**
**WCG stats are off today... looks like only half of the actual total*

* 14th**- 3,874,690 




*

*October 6th, 2017*

 *15th**- 7,535,863 *
*





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2017)

*October 8th, 2017*
*
 14th-* *7,272,209 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2017)

*October 9th, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,585,587 





Great Job Team!!! 

New Star Wars trailer is out- pretty awesome! 









*


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2017)

*October 10th, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,780,806 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2017)

Sorry Team... missed a day due to getting called out to work last night 

*October 12th, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,103,002 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2017)

*October 14th, 2017*

* 15th**- 6,997,688 




*

*October 13th, 2017*

 *15th**- 7,277,098 *
*





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2017)

*October 15th, 2017*
*
 15th-* *7,301,378 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2017)

*October 16th, 2017*
*
 16th-* *7,605,908 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2017)

*October 18th, 2017*

* 14th**- 8,025,102 




*

*October 17th, 2017*

 *13th**- 8,252,298 *
*





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2017)

Back up in the 8 millions!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Back up in the 8 millions!


I turned _that_ 2600K on. 
Has nothing to do with what @XZero450 nor @[Ion] are doing.


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2017)

*October 19th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *7,993,141 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2017)

*October 20th, 2017*
*
 13th-* *8,270,775 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2017)

*October 21st, 2017*
*
 13th-* *7,855,554 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2017)

*October 22nd, 2017*
*
 13th-* *7,924,857 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2017)

*October 23rd, 2017*
*
 13th-* *8,276,420 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2017)

*October 24th, 2017*
*
 11th-* *8,596,271 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2017)

*October 25th, 2017*
*
 10th-* *8,528,997 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2017)

*October 26th, 2017*
*
 11th-* *9,059,995 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2017)

*October 27th, 2017*
*
 9th-* *9,277,942 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2017)

*October 28th, 2017*
*
 10th-* *9,111,074 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2017)

*October 29th, 2017*
*
 10th-* *9,708,560 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2017)

*October 30th, 2017*
*
 12th-* *10,752,272 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2017)

*October 31st, 2017*
*
 11th-* *11,094,141 






Great Job Team!!! 

Happy Halloween!!!




*


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2017)

*November 1st, 2017*
*
 11th-* *10,876,315 







Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2017)

*November 2nd, 2017*
*
 11th-* *10,664,863 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2017)

*November 3rd, 2017*
*
 10th-* *9,558,686 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2017)

*November 4th, 2017*
*
 12th-* *8,980,562 






Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2017)

*November 5th, 2017*
*
 12th-* *9,445,308 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2017)

*November 6th, 2017*
*
 12th-* *10,041,406 





Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2017)

*November 8th, 2017

10th- 9,730,803 *






*November 7th, 2017

11th- 9,788,095 *






*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2017)

*November 10th, 2017

14th- 9,618,966 *






*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2017)

*November 11th, 2017

10th- 10,296,228 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2017)

*November 12th, 2017

11th- 10,659,839 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Nov 13, 2017)

Things are definitely turning up, around here! Sure would be nice to top the Xtreme Systems team!!


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2017)

I'd love to know what IBM throw at it!!  That score is massive!!  I'm glad I can be a part of it, more so when I'm home and the other PC's are all working!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2017)

*November 13th, 2017

11th- 10,899,620 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2017)

*November 14th, 2017

9th- 11,229,212 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2017)

*November 16th, 2017

17th- 13,450,954 
*looks like a little bit of sandbagging going on for the challenge *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2017)

Wow that's a LOT or sandbagging


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2017)

Dumb question but what is sandbagging??


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2017)

phill said:


> Dumb question but what is sandbagging??


In the case of crunching it means holding back your results for a period of time and then releasing them after a challenge starts to artificially inflate yours points

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandbagging


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2017)

Sounds like a bit like cheating but we won't go there   Thanks Norton


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2017)

*November 17th, 2017

10th- 12,154,724 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2017)

*November 18th, 2017

10th- 12,363,162 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2017)

*November 19th, 2017

11th- 12,525,660 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2017)

*November 20th, 2017

11th- 12,399,398 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2017)

*November 21st, 2017

10th- 12,153,973 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2017)

*November 22nd, 2017

13th- 11,758,617 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2017)

*November 23rd, 2017

10th- 12,442,642 *






*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2017)

*November 24th, 2017

10th- 11,449,265 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2017)

*November 25th, 2017

11th- 11,167,020 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2017)

*November 26th, 2017

12th- 11,983,951 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2017)

*November 27th, 2017

11th- 11,229,310 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2017)

*November 28th, 2017*
*
11th- 11,599,488* *
* missed the screenshot due to a work project 
*
November 29th, 2017

13th- 9,020,885 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2017)

*November 30th, 2017

11th- 11,490,103 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2017)

*December 1st, 2017

12th- 10,922,459 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2017)

*December 2nd, 2017

12th- 11,193,315 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2017)

*December 3rd, 2017

11th- 11,239,288 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2017)

*December 4th, 2017

13th- 11,026,569 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2017)

*December 5th, 2017

12th- 11,032,346 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2017)

*December 6th, 2017

11th- 11,220,641 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2017)

If we could get into the top ten......


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 7, 2017)

phill said:


> If we could get into the top ten......


Complete your 22U rack server, then we would.


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> Complete your 22U rack server, then we would.



If only I could afford the electric and have slightly newer more efficient CPU's!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2017)

*December 7th, 2017

11th- 10,968,037 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2017)

*December 8th, 2017

12th- 10,689,303 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2017)

*December 9th, 2017*

*11th- 11,083,053 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2017)

*December 10th, 2017*

*13th- 11,056,460 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2017)

*December 11th, 2017*

*13th- 11,210,381 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2017)

*December 12th, 2017*

*12th- 11,276,442 *





*Great Job Team!!! *

*December 13th, 2017*

*12th- 10,187,342 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2017)

*December 14th, 2017*

*12th- 10,170,051 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2017)

*December 15th, 2017*

*12th- 10,767,307 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2017)

*December 16th, 2017*

*13th- 9,920,445 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2017)

*December 17th, 2017*

*14th- 10,556,375 *






*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2017)

*December 18th, 2017*

*12th- 9,777,472 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2017)

*December 19th, 2017*

*16th- 6,435,530 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 21, 2017)

*December 20th, 2017*

*10th- 13,112,110 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2017)

*December 21st, 2017*

*15th- 7,058,151 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2017)

*December 22nd, 2017*

*8th- 13,308,523 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2017)

*December 23rd, 2017*

*12th- 11,426,862 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2017)

*December 24th, 2017*

*12th- 11,329,228 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2017)

*December 25th, 2017*

*12th- 11,244,210 *




*Great Job & Merry Christmas Team!!! *

*



*


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2017)

*December 26th, 2017*

*12th- 11,524,043 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2017)

*December 27th, 2017*

*10th- 11,701,440 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2017)

*December 28th, 2017*

*10th- 11,601,690 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2017)

*December 29th, 2017*

*11th- 11,832,080 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2017)

*December 30th, 2017*

*11th- 11,346,444 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2018)

*December 31st, 2017*

*11th- 11,312,334 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2018)

********* January 1st, 2018 *********

*11th- 11,185,298 *





*Great Job Team!!! *

*Happy New Year!!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2018)

*January 2nd, 2018*

*11th- 11,325,754 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2018)

*January 3rd, 2018*

*11th- 11,299,405 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2018)

*January 4th, 2018*

*11th- 11,320,683 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2018)

*January 5th, 2018*

*11th- 11,450,750 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2018)

*January 6th, 2018*

*11th- 11,343,661 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2018)

*January 8th, 2018*

*11th- 11,275,486 *





*January 7th, 2018*

*11th- 11,307,712 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2018)

*January 9th, 2018*

*11th- 11,134,960 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2018)

*January 10th, 2018*

*11th- 11,258,952 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2018)

*January 12th, 2018*

*12th- 11,127,064 *





*January 11th, 2018*

*12th- 11,176,286 *




*Great Job Team!!! *

Moved today's discussion over to the Team thread:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/post-3782901


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2018)

*January 13th, 2018*

*WCG site maintenance will delay today's results....


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2018)

*January 14th, 2018*

*10th- 12,347,534 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2018)

Wow we actually surpassed Xtremesystems!!  Great job team!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2018)

*January 15th, 2018*

*10th- 12,873,034 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2018)

We are smokin guys!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 17, 2018)

*January 16th, 2018*

*10th- 12,777,473 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2018)

Sorry Team, forgot to get the 1/17 numbers.... 

*January 18th, 2018*

*12th- 11,669,060 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2018)

*January 19th, 2018*

*11th- 11,404,168 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 20, 2018)

phill said:


> Wow we actually surpassed Xtremesystems!!  Great job team!!


Youre welcome!


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2018)

*January 20th, 2018*

*11th- 11,332,043 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2018)

*January 21st, 2018*

*12th- 11,270,197 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2018)

*January 22nd, 2018*

*12th- 11,278,972 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 24, 2018)

*January 23rd, 2018*

*11th- 10,770,317 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2018)

*January 26th, 2018*

*11th- 11,035,202 *





*January 25th, 2018*

*11th- 11,177,945*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2018)

*January 27th, 2018*

*10th- 11,417,565 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2018)

*January 28th, 2018*

*10th- 11,774,851 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2018)

*January 30th, 2018*

*11th- 10,621,019 *





*January 29th, 2018*

*11th- 11,232,099*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2018)

*January 31st, 2018*

*11th- 11,139,283 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 2, 2018)

*February 1st, 2018*

*9th- 12,357,416 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2018)

*February 2nd, 2018*

*8th- 12,000,778 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 3, 2018)

Wow, kicked some butt today!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2018)

*February 3rd, 2018*

*11th- 10,831,627 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2018)

*February 4th, 2018*

*11th- 10,642,360 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2018)

*February 6th, 2018*

*10th- 12,300,233 *





*February 5th, 2018*

*10th- 11,495,201 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2018)

*February 8th, 2018*

*12th- 10,547,523 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2018)

*February 9th, 2018*

*12th- 10,668,821 *


*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2018)

*February 10th, 2018*

*11th- 10,561,222 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2018)

*February 11th, 2018*

*11th- 11,242,370 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2018)

*February 12th, 2018.... Zzzz *


*February 13th, 2018*

*11th- 12,009,037 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2018)

*February 14th, 2018*

*10th- 11,891,267 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 16, 2018)

*February 15th, 2018*

*11th- 11,823,167 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2018)

*February 16th, 2018*

*9th- 11,863,244  *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2018)

*February 17th, 2018*

*9th- 11,975,847 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2018)

*February 19th, 2018*

*11th- 11,980,177 *





*February 18th, 2018*

*10th- 11,966,774 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2018)

*February 20th, 2018*

*9th- 11,917,044 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2018)

*February 21st, 2018*

*9th- 12,376,906 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2018)

We are ahead of XremeSystems which is amazing work!!  Well done everyone for any and all support!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2018)

*February 22nd, 2018*

*8th- 12,426,082 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2018)

*February 23rd, 2018*

*10th- 12,611,095 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2018)

*February 24th, 2018*

*11th- 12,817,840 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2018)

*February 25th, 2018*

*11th- 12,808,788 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2018)

*February 26th, 2018*

*9th- 13,321,885 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2018)

*February 27th, 2018*

*10th- 13,132,274 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2018)

*February 28th, 2018*

*11th- 12,834,711 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2018)

*March 1st, 2018*

*11th- 13,049,825 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2018)

*March 2nd, 2018*

*6th- 12,749,571 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2018)

*March 3rd, 2018*

*8th- 12,502,890 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2018)

*March 4th, 2018*

*11th- 11,996,420 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2018)

*March 6th, 2018*

*10th- 13,186,063 *





*March 5th, 2018*

*12th- 10,826,216 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2018)

*March 7th, 2018*

*9th- 12,302,791 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 8, 2018)

Something tells me xtremesystems brought in a ringer for the competition last week.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Something tells me xtremesystems brought in a ringer for the competition last week.


Not likely- regular team members turned it up a bit or added a rig and some idle members turned on their rigs... pretty much the same that we do


----------



## blindfitter (Mar 8, 2018)

As @Norton said Not likely- regular team members turned it up a bit or added a rig and some idle members turned on their rigs... pretty much the same that we do

"Being a Team Member" to act when called upon,


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2018)

*March 8th, 2018*

*11th- 11,748,131 *






*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2018)

*March 9th, 2018*

*11th- 11,690,698 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 10, 2018)

Norton said:


> Not likely- regular team members turned it up a bit or added a rig and some idle members turned on their rigs... pretty much the same that we do





blindfitter said:


> As @Norton said Not likely- regular team members turned it up a bit or added a rig and some idle members turned on their rigs... pretty much the same that we do
> 
> "Being a Team Member" to act when called upon,




is there an echo in here?


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2018)

*March 10th, 2018*

*12th- 11,368,997 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> is there an echo in here?



I think @blindfitter just missed the quote out there 

Well guys we are getting really close to Xtreme, anyone else who would like to join to pump up those numbers a little more??


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2018)

*March 11th, 2018*

*13th- 11,358,593 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2018)

*March 12th, 2018*

*10th- 11,684,735 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2018)

*March 13th, 2018*

*9th- 12,093,341 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2018)

*March 14th, 2018*

*9th- 11,752,529 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2018)

We are so doing well!!    Just would like to say a big thank you to anyone and everyone who crunches for this amazing team and forum 

Is there anyway we could get some more people involved and maybe surpass XtremeSystems?? 

Ooooo just over the 1000 post mark!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2018)

phill said:


> We are so doing well!!  Just would like to say a big thank you to anyone and everyone who crunches for this amazing team and forum



This team is really amazing, hands down no question. 




phill said:


> Is there anyway we could get some more people involved and maybe surpass XtremeSystems??



We overtake them every once in a while, but it would be nice to permanently pass them. Need moar powa!


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2018)

manofthem said:


> *We overtake them every once in a while*, but it would be nice to permanently pass them. Need moar powa!


Like today 

*March 15th, 2018*

*8th- 11,940,373 *





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 16, 2018)

Norton said:


> Like today



Wow, just barely, but we squeaked by em today!!!!!!!


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2018)

Doesn't matter if it's by an inch or a mile, winning is winning


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2018)

phill said:


> Doesn't matter if it's by an inch or a mile, winning is winning



It's amazing that I was about to post that meme last night but didn't... 




Spoiler











But hey, it's very nice to see some crazy numbers being out out. I'm hoping to increase my own soon when I get a new rig running.


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2018)

manofthem said:


> It's amazing that I was about to post that meme last night but didn't...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They do say great minds think alike and all so I'll go with you have a better mind than me!! lol


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2018)

*March 16th, 2018*

*8th- 11,621,437 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2018)

All this recent talk of beating XS seems to worked again


----------



## Arjai (Mar 17, 2018)

I have another 2c/4t i3 running now! I don't think the extra 2300-2500 extra point's did it all but, it helps a little bit!


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2018)

*March 17th, 2018*

*10th- 11,448,100*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2018)

Agh!  Got squeezed out a little bit today, didn't we   There's always tomorrow. (there's always a slim between us and them, usually right around 100k)  Either way, great work team, keep it up!


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2018)

*March 18th, 2018*

*9th- 11,261,400*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2018)

*March 19th, 2018*

*11th- 11,044,126*





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2018)

*March 20th, 2018*

*12th- 10,943,732*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2018)

China!!! How dare you come between us and XS!


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2018)

*March 21st, 2018*

*10th- 11,122,655*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2018)

*March 22nd, 2018*

*8th- 11,359,879*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2018)

Not sure what's happening over at XS but it must be a terribly off day.


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2018)

*March 23rd, 2018*

*8th- 11,256,948*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2018)

*March 24th, 2018*

*8th- 10,949,864*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2018)

*March 25th, 2018*

*9th- 10,587,835*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2018)

*March 26th, 2018*

*9th- 10,839,980*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2018)

*March 27th, 2018*

*8th- 11,005,809*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2018)

*March 29th, 2018*

*11th- 8,335,389*





*March 28th, 2018*

*9th- 10,795,104*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2018)

*March 30th, 2018*

*10th- 9,029,216*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 1, 2018)

*March 31st, 2018*

*10th- 9,593,585*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2018)

*April 1st, 2018*

*9th- 9,942,518*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2018)

*April 3rd, 2018*

*9th- 10,897,843 *





*April 2nd, 2018*

*9th- 10,408,038*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2018)

*April 4th, 2018*

*10th- 10,863,989*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2018)

*April 5th, 2018*

*9th- 11,313,397*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2018)

*April 6th, 2018*

*8th- 11,482,011*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2018)

Amazing that almost a month ago, 11k would net us about 11th place and then it started testing us with 8th place. 8th > 11th 

Great work team!


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2018)

*April 7th, 2018*

*10th- 10,923,758*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2018)

*April 9th, 2018*

*10th- 11,752,309 *





*April 8th, 2018*

*9th- 12,190,893 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2018)

Wow cool we hit 12 Million the other night!


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2018)

*April 10th, 2018*

*7th- 12,816,873 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2018)

*April 11th, 2018*

*7th- 12,320,582 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2018)

*April 12th, 2018*

*10th- 11,558,526*





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2018)

*April 13th, 2018*

*10th- 11,927,580*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2018)

*April 14th, 2018*

*8th- 13,712,129*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2018)

*April 15th, 2018*

*10th- 12,693,995*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2018)

*April 16th, 2018*

*7th- 12,609,258 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (Apr 17, 2018)

We are rocking!   I wonder if there's a chance we can hit the top 5!??!


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2018)

*April 17th, 2018*

*8th- 12,561,648*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2018)

*April 18th, 2018*

*8th- 12,461,313*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2018)

8th place for 2 days in a row!? Heck yes!


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2018)

*April 19th, 2018*

*9th- 12,105,775*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2018)

*April 20th, 2018*

*8th- 12,630,134*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2018)

We are flying!!   Since it's the weekend, mine will be crunching away all the time, I've upgraded my SR-2 rig with a bit more ram (cause I could and had some laying about) and I might even take down the server and do that too   To many sticks laying about here, so I'll throw them in systems!! 

I might even be tempted to see if I can overclock the X5650's a bit...  Will see how the power requirements go


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2018)

*April 21st, 2018*

*9th- 12,152,716*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2018)

*April 22nd, 2018*

*9th- 12,221,723 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2018)

*April 23rd, 2018*

*9th- 12,730,994 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2018)

*April 25th, 2018*

*8th- 13,797,131 *





*April 24th, 2018*

*9th- 13,622,278 *




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2018)

We are crunching like a mother cruncher   Keep going TPU!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2018)

*April 26th, 2018*

*8th- 13,163,671*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2018)

*April 28th, 2018*

*9th- 13,085,809 *





*April 27th, 2018*

*9th- 12,785,322*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2018)

*April 30th, 2018*

*8th- 13,950,666 *





*April 29th, 2018*

*9th- 13,166,551*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (May 1, 2018)

We are motoring along!!   I hope that the sun will stay out long enough for me to give a decent contribution!!


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2018)

*May 1st, 2018*

*8th- 13,577,154*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2018)

*May 2nd, 2018*

*9th- 12,808,648*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2018)

*May 3rd, 2018*

*9th- 12,719,953*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2018)

*May 4th, 2018*

*8th- 12,500,691*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2018)

*May 5th, 2018*

*9th- 12,287,042*





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2018)

*May 6th, 2018*

*9th- 12,036,742*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2018)

*May 8th, 2018*

*9th- 12,341,615*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2018)

*May 9th, 2018*

*10th- 11,481,342*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2018)

*May 10th, 2018*

*10th- 10,238,341*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2018)

*May 12th, 2018*

*10th- 7,888,560 *





*May 11th, 2018*

*10th- 7,548,961*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2018)

*May 13th, 2018*

*10th- 7,023,267*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2018)

*May 14th, 2018*

*10th- 8,232,036*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2018)

*May 15th, 2018*

*10th- 7,846,666*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2018)

*May 16th, 2018*

*10th- 7,584,855*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2018)

*May 17th, 2018*

*10th- 7,826,953*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (May 18, 2018)

Have points dropped recently or is it just me??


----------



## Caring1 (May 18, 2018)

Looks like summer is approaching in the U.S. numbers drop but we are retaining basically the same position.


----------



## phill (May 18, 2018)

Ah temps are a killer...  I'm not sure it ever gets that hot over in the UK, we might have the odd spike or two, but I think the majority of the time it's always bloody raining!! lol  Still if it stays sunny, I'll still try and put all the systems on I can...  Gotta use those solar panels for something!!


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2018)

*May 18th, 2018*

*10th- 8,163,369*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2018)

*May 19th, 2018*

*11th- 7,996,916*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2018)

*May 20th, 2018*

*11th- 8,083,430*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2018)

*May 21st, 2018*

*11th- 7,930,775*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (May 22, 2018)

There seems to be a few more big players in WCG if I'm not mistaken...??


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2018)

*May 22nd, 2018*

*11th- 8,368,676*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2018)

*May 23rd, 2018*

*11th- 8,619,910*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2018)

*May 24th, 2018*

*12th- 8,403,253*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2018)

*May 25th, 2018*

*12th- 8,524,109*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2018)

*May 26th, 2018*

*11th- 8,296,436*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2018)

*May 27th, 2018*

*10th- 8,409,735*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2018)

*May 28th, 2018*

*10th- 8,472,392*





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2018)

*May 29th, 2018*

*10th- 8,396,221*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2018)

*May 30th, 2018*

*10th- 8,377,642*




*Great Job Team!!! *

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*May 31st, 2018*

*10th- 8,093,200*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2018)

*June 2nd, 2018*

*10th- 7,449,518*





*June 1st, 2018*

*11th- 7,755,760*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2018)

*June 3rd, 2018*

*10th- 7,456,033*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2018)

*June 4th, 2018*

*11th- 7,419,801*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2018)

*June 5th, 2018*

*10th- 8,144,817*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2018)

*June 6th, 2018*

*13th- 7,280,030*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2018)

*June 7th, 2018*

*13th- 7,048,299*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2018)

*June 8th, 2018*

*12th- 6,985,846*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2018)

*June 9th, 2018*

*11th- 6,917,249*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2018)

*June 10th, 2018*

*11th- 6,950,595*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2018)

*June 11th, 2018*

*11th- 7,824,301*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2018)

*June 12th, 2018*

*9th- 8,106,673*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2018)

*June 13th, 2018*

*12th- 7,275,981*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2018)

*June 14th, 2018*

*12th- 7,043,003*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2018)

*June 15th, 2018*

*9th- 7,898,737*




*Great Job Team!!! *

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*June 16th, 2018*

*13th- 6,652,659*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2018)

*June 17th, 2018*

*11th- 7,294,549*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2018)

*June 18th, 2018*

*12th- 7,373,057*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2018)

*June 19th, 2018*

*11th- 7,367,639*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2018)

*June 20th, 2018*

*9th- 7,672,692*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2018)

*June 21st, 2018*

*10th- 7,330,257*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2018)

*June 22nd, 2018*

*11th- 7,470,569*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2018)

*June 23rd, 2018*

*10th- 7,100,704*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2018)

Got a little busy at work- time to catch up 

*June 26th, 2018
10th- 7,362,700*




*June 25th, 2018*

*11th- 7,103,963*




*June 24th, 2018*

*10th- 7,158,343*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2018)

*June 27th, 2018*

*10th- 7,612,725*





*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2018)

*June 29th, 2018*

*10th- 7,446,878*





*June 28th, 2018*

*10th- 7,441,630*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2018)

*June 30th, 2018*

*10th- 7,084,296*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2018)

*July 1st, 2018*

*9th- 7,176,985*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2018)

*July 3rd, 2018*

*12th- 6,518,716*





*July 2nd, 2018*

*10th- 8,621,052*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2018)

*July 4th, 2018*

*10th- 9,847,533*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2018)

*July 5th, 2018 - ??? *
Sorry Team, got called out to work and didn't get yesterday's numbers 

*July 6th, 2018*

*10th- 7,913,018*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2018)

*July 7th, 2018*

*10th- 10,094,172*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2018)

*July 8th, 2018*

*10th- 8,459,926*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2018)

*July 9th, 2018*

*10th- 8,599,290*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2018)

Is anyone else having connection issues with Boinc today or is it just me??


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2018)

*July 11th, 2018*

*12th- 11,905,076*





*July 10th, 2018*

*10th- 4,861,809*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2018)

*July 12th, 2018*

*10th- 8,130,410*




*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2018)

*July 17th, 2018 *





Congrats team!!  Thank you for keeping going!!


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2018)

*July 18th 2018*

*11th!!  7,993,307*





Keep up the great work all!!


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2018)

*July 19th 2018*

*11th!!  9,034,418*





Keep up the great work guys and gals !! 

*July 20th 2018*

*11th!! 8,228,994*





Keep up the good work everyone!! I'm sure we can break into the top 10!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2018)

Apologises for the lateness, been away visiting my Grampy and only just got home!!

Number for 21st July 2018 

12th!! 





Little did I know my rigs got taken out in a power cut!!  Putting some extra effort in tonight as they are now back up and running!!  
Thanks to everyone still pushing for this amazing cause!


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm ever so sorry guys, I've no clue what happened with yesterdays daily points...  grr...  
Anyways, here's the points for yesterday 

*July 23th 2018*

*11th!! 9,329,978*




Keep up the great work guys!!  I do believe we could get ourselves in that top 10 position!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 25, 2018)

*July 24th 2018*

*11th!! 8,713,177*


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2018)

*July 25th 2018!!*

*11th!!  8,634,807*





Thank you all!!


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2018)

*July 26th 2018!!*

*11th!!  8,437,092*





Thank you for all that are taking part and keeping our team going...  Thank you!! 

*July 27th 2018!!*

*13th 7,756,445*

View attachment 104534

Nice work guys!!  Keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2018)

*July 28th 2018!!*

*13th !!  8,951,125*





Keep up the great work all!!  Thank you!! 

Apologises for yesterdays update, not sure what has gone on there!!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2018)

*July 29th 2018*

*12th!!  8,579,573*





Keep up all the great work everyone!!  Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2018)

*July 30th 2018*

*12th!!  8,496,837*





Great work everyone!!  Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2018)

*July 31st 2018!!*

*12th!! 8,583,826*

*

*

We are doing so well!!  So proud of our team!!    Please do keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2018)

*A bit later than normal...  Birthday issues!! lol*

*1st August 2018*
*12th 8,290,672*






Thank you for all of your continued support!!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2018)

*2nd August 2018*
*12th!!  8,229,579*





Doing really well everyone!!  Please do keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Aug 4, 2018)

*3rd August 2018*
*12th!!  7,721,735*





We are doing so well keeping XtremeSystems at bay!!  Massive thanks to our supporters!!  If you can get it on other PC's then let them join our team!!


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2018)

*4th August 2018*

*12th!! 8,388,579*

*

*

*We are flying away from XtremeSystems!!  What an effort from the whole team!!  Thank you!! *


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2018)

*5th August 2018*

*11th!!!!  8,109,106*






Moved up a space today!!  Great work everyone!!    Thank you so much for your continued support and help!!


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2018)

*6th August 2018*

*11th!!  8,011,948*





Absolutely amazing all   Please keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2018)

*7th August 2018*

*12th - 7,744,443*





Lovely work everyone!!   Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2018)

*8th August 2018...*

*11th!!  8,816,990*





We are definitely kicking Xtremes bottoms today!!  Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2018)

*9th August 2018*

*11th!! 8,920,520!!*

*

*

Seriously kicking Xtreme's bottom again today!!  Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2018)

*10th August 2018!!*

*12th!!  8,596,350*





Thanks to everyone taking part and doing their bit!!  It's such a great place to crunch for!!  Glad to be apart of it


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2018)

*11th August 2018!!*

*11th!! 7,941,133*





I wish I was able to post some more but with Free-DC down it's not helping one bit...  Sorry guys!!


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2018)

*12th August 2018*

*12th!!  7,919,397*





Very good day for the points!!  It seems XtremeSystems have found a second wind....


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2018)

13th August 2018

13th!!  7,585,368!!





I hope it's just a blip for XtremeSystems!!  I was enjoying being above them!!   Nice work guys, please keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2018)

*14th August 2018!!*

*12th!!  7,634,433!!*

*

*
Great work everyone   Above XtremeSystems today but a little so good times!!


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2018)

*15th August 2018!!*

*13th!!  7,231,210!!*





Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2018)

*16th August 2018!!*

*13th!!  7,660,285*





Thanks to everyone for the continued support!!  
I was wondering where XtremeSystems went from the list on our opportunities??  





It seems like we might be 'hunted down' soon from 11th and 13th currently.....  Anyone got some ideas??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 17, 2018)

phill said:


> I was wondering where XtremeSystems went from the list on our opportunities??


If their average is higher than ours, then they would not in danger of us overtaking them.


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If their average is higher than ours, then they would not in danger of us overtaking them.



I do get that but I've seen their number being nearly 2 million less one day but the opportunities numbers bit made no sense to me at all!!  I'll just keep my rigs going as long as I can, hopefully and I'm hoping it's doing some good somewhere


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2018)

*17th August 2018!!*

*13th!!  7,611,320!!*





Amazing work everyone!!  It seems XtremeSystems have got a few more crunching   Shame, I was hoping we'd have a chance at catching them up!! lol


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2018)

*18th August 2018!!*

*13th!!  7,677,890*





Anyone got anything up their sleeves so we aren't in 13th?? :lol:  Unlucky for some and all.....    Keep up the great work all!!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2018)

*19th August 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,036,837*





Lovely score here guys   Thank you for all the effort   Keep on Crunching!!


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2018)

*20th August 2018!!*

*13th!!  7,893,045!!*





Another amazing crunching day!!   Many thanks to all who continue to support the cause!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2018)

*21st August 2018!!*

*13th!!  7,990,852!!*





Another decent crunching day everyone, can't thank you enough for the support


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2018)

*22nd August 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,403,356!!*





Another amazing day of crunching for Team TechPowerUp!!     Thank you to all for the continued support!!  That top 10 spot of ours is a little far away from what I remember!!


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 23, 2018)

How can I help, where do I start?


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2018)

altcapwn said:


> How can I help, where do I start?



If you'd like to click this link - https://join.worldcommunitygrid.org?recruiterId=172362&teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1 

It'll log you into my unique team Recruitment.  If you download a program called Boinc Manager ( https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php - that should cover most of the OS's I can think of, Linux, MAC and of course Windows) you'll be able to sign up and join our crunching team  
When you install Boinc I believe you will be able to create a new user there and then, if not, I believe you'd do it at this link here...

If you get stuck or have any questions, please drop us a line back here  
May I say thank you in advance and welcome to the TPU Crunching team!!


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 23, 2018)

phill said:


> If you'd like to click this link - https://join.worldcommunitygrid.org?recruiterId=172362&teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1
> 
> It'll log you into my unique team Recruitment.  If you download a program called Boinc Manager ( https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php - that should cover most of the OS's I can think of, Linux, MAC and of course Windows) you'll be able to sign up and join our crunching team
> When you install Boinc I believe you will be able to create a new user there and then, if not, I believe you'd do it at this link here...
> ...



Awesome thanks mate!

May the crunch be with you.


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2018)

*23rd August 2018!!*

*12th!! 8,031,849!!*






We are up a place as something went on with XtremeSystems!!  Great work guys, if anything, we are very consistant!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 24, 2018)

IBM still cheats. The reason they have that high a number is because BOINC is installed on it's base image by default. So literally every employee is running it on their computer.


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2018)

*24th August 2018!!*

*12th!!  7,920,573!!*




Many thanks to everyone who's helping out for our daily scores!!  Can't thank you enough!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2018)

phill said:


> It'll log you into my unique team Recruitment. If you download a program called Boinc Manager ( https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php - that should cover most of the OS's I can think of, Linux, MAC and of course Windows) you'll be able to sign up and join our crunching team
> When you install Boinc I believe you will be able to create a new user there and then, if not, I believe you'd do it at this link here..


You have a couple of things backwards and I don't have the time to write a careful response.

Follow the link
Create an account, which will lead you to
Download the client.  
@altcapwn , the client has many options as to how you run it, and it is very laptop friendly - such as not running when on battery.


CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> IBM still cheats. The reason they have that high a number is because BOINC is installed on it's base image by default. So literally every employee is running it on their computer.


They pay for the electric, don't see how that is cheating.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 26, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> They pay for the electric, don't see how that is cheating.


It was satirical.


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You have a couple of things backwards and I don't have the time to write a careful response.
> 
> Follow the link
> Create an account, which will lead you to
> ...



Apologises for that, I think was tired and wasn't quite thinking lol  But hopefully @altcapwn will have figured it out with my random tasks  

I hope the companies they sell IBM stuff to know it's on otherwise people will be thinking, wow that's a high electric bill this month lol


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2018)

*25th August 2018!!*

*12th!!  7,706,464!!*





Brilliant everyone!!   Thank you for the continued support!!


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2018)

26th August 2018!!

12th!!  7,948,443!!





Holding it all nice and steady, thank you to all who are taking part!!


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2018)

*27th August 2018!!*

*13th!! 8,350,752!!*




Great show again everyone!!  Not sure what is going on with XtremeSystems there but....  If only we could get 12 million....   Thanks to everyone crunching away!!


----------



## phill (Aug 29, 2018)

*28th August 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,630,488!!*





Very nice numbers again everyone   Has anyone had any ideas for getting some new 'recruits' in to our team??  Would love to hear any suggestions!!  I put it up on my Facebook every so often and say to join up but one did but had now stopped..  Bit of a shame really..  Is there anywhere else we could recruit from??

Many thanks to everyone with the support!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2018)

*29th August 2018!!*

*12th!!  8,706,494!!*





Great work everyone!!  If only we could keep ahead of XtremeSystems for good!!   Thank you all so much for taking part and making this possible for us


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2018)

*30th August 2018!!*

*13th!! 8,561,489!!*





Awesome work everyone!!   Keep on crunching


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2018)

*31st August 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,577,168!!*




Amazing work everyone!!  Please keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2018)

*1st September 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,813,315!!*





Excellent work everyone, keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2018)

*2nd September 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,635,799!!*





We are rather close to the Xtreme Systems!!  I wonder if we can catch them!!  I hope to get some Ryzen systems up and running at some point, but I'm not sure when!!  I hope they will help crunching away   Massive thank you to everyone crunching away all the time for the team!!


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2018)

*3rd September 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,697,742!!*





Great work everyone!! We are really constant!!  Loving this team!!  Please do keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2018)

*4th September 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,877,874!!*





Another great day!!  Thank you so much everyone for your continued support!!


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2018)

*5th September 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,800,369!!*





Amazing work guys, please keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2018)

*6th September 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,760,826!!*





Great work everyone!!   XtremeSystems seem to be all over the place for some reason!!  We have 67 people contributing to our team, can't thank each and everyone of you enough for all that you do!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2018)

*7th September 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,350,079!!*





Nice and steady numbers again today!!    Thank you all for the support to your team!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2018)

*8th September 2018!!*

*13th!! 8,208,833!!*





Great work again guys!!  I think XtremeSystems must have had an injection in their scores yesterday!!  Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2018)

*9th September 2018!!*

*13th!! 8,643,445!!*





Amazing work everyone!!   Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2018)

*10th September 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,480,633!!*





Amazing work team!!  Please keep on going!!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2018)

*11th September 2018!!*

*13th!! 8,706,822!!*






Awesome work guys!!  Please keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2018)

*12th September 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,540,237!!*





Great work everyone!!    I'm thinking XtremeSystems might have doubled in size or something compared to their yesterdays totals!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2018)

*13th September 2018!!*

*13th!! 8,776,647!!*





Great work everyone!!  Keep it going!!


----------



## phill (Sep 15, 2018)

*14th September 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,433,500!!*





I think that might be all the stats for today, I see Free-DC is down again today so far..  I wish I could host it at home but my connection would be terrible!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2018)

*15th September 2018!!*

*13th!!  8,821,739!!*





Great work everyone!!  Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2018)

*16th September 2018!!*

*14th!!  8,528,846!!*

*

*

Great work everyone!!    Keep on crunching everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2018)

*17th September 2018!!*

*14th!!  8,485,818!!*





Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2018)

*18th September 2018!!*

*14th!!  8,397,558!!*

*

*

*Great work team!!  *


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2018)

*19th September 2018!!*

*14th!!  8,510,549!!*





Great work everyone!!  Keep it coming!!


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2018)

*20th September 2018!!*

*14th!!  8,929,879!!*

*

*

Smokin!!   Great work everyone!! * *


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2018)

*21st September 2018!!*

*14th!!  8,838,147!!*

*

*

Great job everyone!!   Hopefully now the cooler months are coming, we can start pushing for some more points


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2018)

*22nd September 2018!!*

*14th!!  8,774,859!!*

*

*

Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2018)

23rd September 2018!!

14th!!  8,852,503!!





Great work guys!!


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2018)

*24th September 2018!!*

*15th!!  8,838,698!!*

*

*

Great work everyone!!  Not quite sure what the heck is going on with our points!!


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2018)

*25th September 2018!!*

*15th!!  8,968,144!!*





And we are getting bigger numbers!!  Today 68 people returned work units!!  Nice work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2018)

*26th September 2018!!*

*14th!!  8,835,765!!*

*

*

Great work everyone!!  Up to 14th place!!  Very good work!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2018)

*27th September 2018!!*

*14th!!  8,959,395!!*





Great work team!! 

Apologises for the delay everyone, was aboslutely shattered from work and just slept 12 hours :lol:  Time for a catch up


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2018)

Great work everyone! 



phill said:


> was aboslutely shattered from work and just *slept 12 hours *:lol:  Time for a catch up


Ah to be young*er* .... if I sleep more than 6-7 hrs my back locks up


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2018)

Norton said:


> Great work everyone!
> 
> Ah to be young*er* .... if I sleep more than 6-7 hrs my back locks up



It's a rarity that I slept for so long..  Must have something wrong with me lol   Normally 6 hours is all I can get before I have to get up for work otherwise I feel like I'm not making the most of the day!!  

I see your putting up some lovely numbers for the crunching @Norton , respect to you sir!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2018)

*28th September 2018!!*

*14th!! 7,920,630!!*





Another great day everyone!!  Nice work!!


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2018)

*29th September 2018!!*

*14th!!  8,970,756!!*

*

*

Great work everyone!! * *


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2018)

*30th September 2018!!*

*14th!!  9,002,179!!*





Great work everyone!!  Over 9 million points!!


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2018)

*1st October 2018!!*

*14th!!  8,944,695!!*

*

*

Great work everyone!!  Very stable points we are getting and gaining day in day out!!  Proud as punch!!    Apologises for the late update, literally just got in from unpacking the car and the 3.5 hour drive back!!   Shattered doesn't cover it!! :lol:


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2018)

*2nd October 2018!!*
*
14th!!  9,343,636!!*





Great work team!! Back in the 9 million score range!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2018)

3rd October 2018!!

14th!!  8,678,395!!





Great work everyone!!   Keep up the amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2018)

*4th October 2018!!*

*14th!! 8,974,092!!*






Great work everyone!!   So many thanks for the support of this team!!


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2018)

*5th October 2018!!*

*15th!!  9,202,402!!*




Great work again guys!!  Over 9 million today but only 15th!    The other teams must have a load more people crunching than we do!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2018)

*6th October 2018!!*

*15th!!  9,200,494!!*

*

*

Great work team!!  Second day in a row for 9 million plus!! * *


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2018)

*7th October 2018!!*

*15th!!  9,278,205!!*

*

*
Great work team!!   70 people contributing!!  Amazing work!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2018)

*8th October 2018!!*

*21st!! 9,825,303!!*





Not sure what's going on here.  These other teams sure have stepped it up.  We'd have to *double* our output to get back to 12-13th place!  I'll blame it on Ryzen!
Hope I didn't throw you off your groove @phill


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2018)

I think I missed this last night mate!!  That sucks!!     

Well I suppose we can't all run WX2990's and 2700X's


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2018)

*9th October 2018!!*

*16th!!  9,815,380!!*





Great work team!!  Great scores for today  73 members contributed today


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2018)

*10th October 2018!!*

*16th!!  9,610,655!!*

*

*
Great work everyone!!  75 members doing it today!!   Awesome turn out!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 11, 2018)

I thought the fall warm-up started on the 18th.
I have been reworking my main rig so it's been a few days off but I thought i had time, nooo.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 12, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I thought the fall warm-up started on the 18th.



As far as I know that is correct.


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2018)

*11th October 2018!!*

*16th!!  9,724,727!!*

*

*

The University of Kaiserslautern must have a mass load of PC's/servers getting that sort of score in a day!!  Nearly double that of IBM!!  Mental!!  Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2018)

*12th October 2018!!*
*
16th!!  9,839,745!!*





76 members contributing yesterday!!  Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2018)

*13th October 2018!!*

*16th!!  9,817,980!!*





77 members contributing today!!  Nearly hitting that 10m marker!!   Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2018)

*14th October 2018!!*

*16th!!  10,169,078!!*

*

*

75 members today and over 10 million scored!!      Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2018)

*15th October 2018!!*

*15th!! 10,326,348!!*





Amazing work everyone, 79 members contributing today!!  The fight for the top ten piece of the pie is strong!!   Such a proud TPU member!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2018)

*16th October 2018!!*

*14th!!  10,497,598!!*

*

*

Up another place today, 14th!!   Amazing work everyone!!  77 members contributing today!!  Awesome!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2018)

*17th October 2018!!*

*13th!!!!  10,299,444!!!*

*

*

Amazing work everyone!!  13th place today and 75 members contributing!!  Amazing stuff!!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2018)

*18th October 2018!!*

*15th!!  10,741,210!!*

*

*

Another amazing day guys!!  79 members contributing again, amazing work!!   Please keep it up and thank you for your support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2018)

*19th October 2018!!*

*15th!!  11,005,941!!*





Amazing work everyone!!  11 million scored in a day!!  I can't sadly do anymore stats at the moment since the free-stats.org is down again (I can't access it...) so hopefully it'll be up again soon and I'll have some more details on how everyone has done    Amazing work though!!  Thank you for your continued support!!    You are all amazing!!


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2018)

*20th October 2018!!*

*15th!!  11,327,403!!*





Another 11m plus score from our members yesterday!!    Amazing work everyone!!  Free-DC is still down so I can't get any results for milestones or daily numbers sadly   I'll try and get things up dated as soon as Free-DC gets back online...


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2018)

*21st October 2018!!*

*15th!!  11,377,717!!*





Another massive score again!!  Our members never cease to amaze me!!  Congrats to everyone!!  We couldn't do it without everyone's contributions!


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2018)

*22nd October 2018!!*

*16th!!  11,236,805!!*





Sadly guys still no Free-DC, no clues what is going on still   But amazing work, please do keep up this great level of support!!  Can't thank you all enough!!


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

*23rd October 2018!!*

*18th!!  11,454,719!!*

*

*

Amazing work everyone, 78 members today contributing their PC's to this amazing cause!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2018)

*24th October 2018!!*

*16th!!  11,583,891!!*

*

*
Another great day everyone!!  78 members contributing   Can we shake it up to get 80??!  Great work team!!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2018)

25th October 2018!!

17th!!  10,858,195!!





Great work again everyone!!  Scores seem a little low today for all the teams...   Wonder if tomorrow will be any better??   Until then!


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2018)

*26th October 2018!!*

*16th!!  10,673,454!!*






Another slight drop on everyone's scores for some reason...  Still we are remaining strong!!   Congrats and thanks to all the members contributing!!


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2018)

27th October 2018!!

18th!  11,522,408!!





Another amazing day!!  11.5m+ from 75 members!  Awesome work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2018)

27th October 2018!!

17th!!  10,632,862!!





Another great day everyone!!  78 members yesterday, great job everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2018)

*28th October 2018!!*

*17th!!  10,722,845!!*





Another great day everyone!!  77 members today


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2018)

*29th October 2018!!*

*16th!!  9,893,545!!*





Great work everyone!!  73 members contributing today!!


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2018)

*30th October 2018!!*

*14th!! 10,290,882!!*

*

*

Great work everyone!!  75 members contributing today!!   Amazing work, please keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2018)

*31st October 2018!!*

*14th!!  10,252,927!!*





Great work everyone!!  74 contributing today


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2018)

*1st November 2018!!*

*14th!!  10,811,165!!*





Great job team!!  Apologises for the late update, daughter with me and a full house as well!!  Nearly midnight already in the UK so best get cracking!! 74 members contributing today


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2018)

*2nd November 2018!!*

*15th!!  10,230,766!!*





Great job team!!   No idea of any of the other stats at the moment as Free-DC seems down yet again...  Not sure what is going on over at that site but......  I suppose you get what you pay for   I'll update if I can as and when everyone


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2018)

*3rd November 2018!!*
*
15th!!  10,027,307!!*





Apologises for the lateness, but hopefully this all ties up!!


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2018)

*4th November 2018!!*

*15th!! 10,251,193!!*





Great work as always team!!


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2018)

*5th November 2018!!*

*15th!!   10,475,708!!*





Great work team!!   Doing some really great work and with 71 members taking part yesterday


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2018)

*6th November 2018!!*

*15th!!  10,307,909!!*





Great work as always everyone!!   Great numbers today!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2018)

*7th November 2018!!*

*15th!!  9,989,275!!*





Just under the 10m marker..  So close there!!  Great work again team!!  71 members contributing yesterday


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2018)

*8th November 2018!!*

*15th!! 10,299,049!!*





Another 10m score day!!  Great work team!!


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2018)

*9th November 2018!!*

*15th!!  9,614,810!!*

*

*

Not far off that 10m number!!  Great work everyone!!   Go team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2018)

*10th November 2018!!*

*15th!!  8,714,002!!*

*

*

Great work team!!  Still holding a solid 15th place without any issues


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2018)

*11th November 2018!!*

*15th!! 7,435,237!!*





Great work team!!  I'm not sure if we can muster enough CPU time to stick in the 10m marker but if you know of anyone who's PC needs to be tested


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2018)

*12th November 2018!*

*15th!  8,634,423!!*





Great work again everyone!!  Really great results!


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2018)

*13th November 2018!!*

*16th!! 7,946,742!!*





Great work everyone!  Anyone know of a few people running Ryzen systems??  Might be able to get a few more places higher with a few of those running    From what @thebluebumblebee has been saying about one of the work units finishing, we might not be getting very high points at all for a while now


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2018)

*14th November 2018!!*

*16th!!  7,939,819!!*





Another great day for team TPU!!   Thanks to all of you contributing


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2018)

*15th November 2018!!*

*16th!!  8,262,446!!*





Another great day everyone   Nice work!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2018)

*16th November 2018!!*

*24th!!  9,236,490!!*





I think a few of them have been putting back some scores before they've submitted them!!  Still, TPU is as stable as ever!!   Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2018)

17th November 2018!!

20th!!  8,993,161!!




Moved up a few places from yesterday..  I'm guessing a few teams had a dump of points going!   Still as we do, constant    Great job everyone!


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2018)

*18th November 2018!!*
*
19th!!  9,121,875!! 
*




Another great day everyone   79 members contributing today!!   Top dog!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2018)

*19th November 2018!!*

*18th!!  9,477,383!!*






Great work everyone!!  A massive 79 members returning results for a second day in a row!!  Awesome!!


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2018)

*20th November 2018!!*

*19th!!  9,350,597!!*





Another great day everyone!!  Very close to 18th and 17th, it's a shame we missed out there!  Damn the sun around in the UK!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2018)

21st November 2018!!

18th!!  9,156,870!!





Very decent result with our 79 members again today   Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2018)

*22nd September 2018!!*

*17th!!   9,827,203!!*





Another day well done everyone!!   79 members contributing...  80 seems to elude us!!


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2018)

*23rd November 2018....*

*17th!!  9,511,832!!*





Another superb day for us, just great numbers from a lovely 78 members contributing today   Thanks to everyone who has contributed


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2018)

24th November 2018!!

17th!!  9,234,160!!





Awesome work again everyone!!   Been another successful day!!


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2018)

*25th November 2018!!*

*16th!!  8,839,896!!*

*

*

Great job everyone!!   74 members supporting our team today!!


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2018)

*26th September 2018!!*

*16th!!  9,076,908!!*




Up to 16th!!  Very nice everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2018)

*27th September 2018!!*

*15th!!  9,083,839!!*





Another great day!!  75 members today


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

Apologises guys for the lack of updates, had some accounts hacked and been sorting things out  

Here's some numbers for the 28th November 

*28th November 2018!!*

*16th!!  8,663,896!!*





Apologises its been so long without an update


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

29th November 2018!!

Trying to find data!!   Will update if I find it


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

*30th November 2018!!*

*15th!!  8,843,914!!*





Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2018)

*1st December 2018!!*

*16th!!  8,584,811!!*





Great job everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2018)

*2nd December 2018!!*

*16th!! 8,451,742!!*





Great going there everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2018)

*3rd December 2018!!*

*15th!! 8,467,668!!*





Great job team!!   Thank you for all your support!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2018)

*4th December 2018!!*

*15th!!  8,568,630!!*





Another great day everyone!!   73 members contributing as well, thank you all!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2018)

*5th December 2018!!*

*15th!! 8,764,853!!*





Another great day today!!   Starting to level out again, 15th is a very nice and strong place considering!   Keep up the great work team!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2018)

*6th December 2018!!*

*16th!!  9,008,280!!*





Great work TPU!!


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2018)

*7th December 2018!!*

*16th!! 8,699,448!!*

*

*

Great work again TPU!! * *


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2018)

*8th December 2018!!*

*16th!!  8,634,596!!*





Great work team TPU!!    Only 70 members contributing yesterday, so amazing numbers!


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2018)

9th December 2018!!

15th!!  8,505,299!!





Another stand up job again everyone in team TPU!!   We really do shine!!   Slight drop in users now to 72, anyone know who might want to take part with such an amazing team??


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2018)

*10th December 2018!!*

*15th!!  8,421,113!!*





Great work again everyone!!  Team TPU is crunching on without fail!!


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2018)

*11th December 2018!!*

*15th!!  8,616,818!!*




Great work team!!   We are seriously staying strong!!


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2018)

*12th December 2018!!*

*15th!!  8,391,367!! *





Great work team TPU!!  Apologises for the lateness of the updates, just back from a Christmas Meal with work...  Glad I caught the times right!!


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2018)

13th December 2018!!

15th!! 8,454,600!!





Way to go team TPU!!   Thank you all so much for the support


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2018)

14th December 2018!!

15th!!  8,712,864!!






Apologises guys I have been away for the weekend with Isabelle and the girl friend, so no laptop or PC access, so phone screen shot had to do!  Is anyone preferring this version or just the screen clip?? 

Anyways, great work everyone   A solid 15th again


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2018)

15th December 2018!!

15th!!  9,010,262!!




Amazing work everyone, up to 9m in the day!!   Awesome!!  
I'm actually surprised that IBM are beaten each and every day so far and by a massive amount!!  I wonder how many Ryzen setups Byteball.org must have??!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2018)

16th December 2018!!

15th!! 9,070,465!!




Awesome work everyone!!   9 million points and only 72 members contributing..  Great work!!


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2018)

*17th December 2018!!*

*16th!!  8,522,155!!*





Well done everyone!!  Doing brilliantly!!


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2018)

*18th December 2018!!*

*17th!!  9,070,995!!*





Still maintaining our 9m+ score a day, no one can ask more than that   Thank you everyone taking part!


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2018)

*19th December 2018!!*

*18th!!  9,090,922!!*





Great work again everyone!!  9m is a nice and strong number!!


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2018)

*20th December 2018!!*

*17th!!  9,272,085!!*





Great jobs for yesterday guys   73 members today!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2018)

21st December 2018!!

18th!!  9,240,370!!





Another great day for team TPU!!  Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2018)

*22nd December 2018!!*

*18th!!  8,960,626!!*




Another great day again!!   Every so slightly under the 9m but still impressive   Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2018)

*23rd December 2018!!*

*17th!!  8,899,884!!*





Another great day of crunching everyone!!  So close to that 9m marker!!  I can't wait to get some more crunchers online..  I hope it'll help a little more!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2018)

*24th December 2018!!*

*19th!!  8,887,457!!*





Great job everyone   Still such great numbers   Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2018)

*25th December 2018!!*

*18th!!  9,114,462!!*





Loving the 9m plus we did yesterday!!  
I hope everyone has had an amazing Christmas!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2018)

26th December 2018!!

18th!!  9,369,691!!





Great work everyone!!  Even more amazing is that we've only had 70 members contributing today so very impressive results!!


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2018)

*27th December 2018!!*

*15th!!  9,213,824!!*




Amazing day again today everyone!!  9.2m   Amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2018)

*28th December 2018!!*

*16th!!  9,155,121!!*




Great work again everyone!! 9.1m+ today!!  Working like a charm


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2018)

*29th December 2018!!*

*15th!! 9,309,781!!*




Amazing work again everyone!!    Very impressive numbers


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2018)

*30th December 2018!!*

*15th!!  9,093,810!!*




Great job everyone   Nice work


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2019)

31st December 2018

15th!!  8,822,422!!





Amazing work again as always team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2019)

1st January 2019!!

15th!!  8,390,855!!





Well done everyone, been a good day


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2019)

*2nd January 2018!!*

*16th!!  9,042,207!!*





Nicely done everyone, over the 9m barrier again   I wonder if that's down to a little extra help from @Norton .....


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2019)

*3rd January 2019....*

*16th!!  8,586,498!!*





Another great day for team TPU   Keep on crunching everyone


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2019)

*4th January 2019!!*

*16th!!  9,068,679!!*




Another crackingly good day for team TPU!!   Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2019)

*Saturday 5th January 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,607,077!!*





I think points yesterday was a bit of a drop so hopefully, we'll be over the 9m+ range tomorrow 
Great support from everyone as always, thank you everyone who contributes!!


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2019)

*6th January 2018!!*

*16th!!  8,465,993!!*




Great work everyone!!  Nice scores for yesterday!!


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2019)

*7th January 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,356,038!!*





Great work again everyone!!  Weird that we had more people today but we ended up with lower numbers for the day   I guess the point king/queen  hasn't been out much yesterday... Still great work


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2019)

*8th January 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,539,237!!*





Great job everyone   Another great day


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2019)

9th January 2019!!

16th!!  8,188,260!!





A pretty good day today everyone   Scores low across the board, but we have still kept our spot!!  Got team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2019)

10th January 2019!!

16th!!  8,464,297!!





Great day everyone!!   I hope that everyone is alright and well


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2019)

*11th January 2019!!*
*
15th!!  9,062,543!!*




Nice work everyone, over the 9m mark   Loving it!!


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2019)

12th January 2019!!

15th!!  8,338,329!!




Another great day for team TPU


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2019)

*13th January 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,428,957!!*





Great work again today everyone!!   Points seem a little low today across all the teams..  Wonder why


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2019)

*14th January 2019!!*

*14th!!  8,333,522!!*





Up a place today everyone, nice one!!   Although weird as all of the scores/points have dropped somewhat..  Strange!!    I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2019)

15th January 2019!!

14th!!  8,428,554!!




Another great day and in 14th place!!  Perfect  Great job everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2019)

*16th January 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,932,568!!*




Another brilliant day for team TPU   Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2019)

*17th January 2019!!*
*
15th!!  8,880,000!!*





Another great day again everyone!!  Great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2019)

18th January 2018!!

16th!!  8,507,731!!





Another great day for team TPU   Thank you everyone for your continued support!!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 20, 2019)

Hey TPU Cruncher's! Looks like there has been slackin' going on. Couple years ago, when I was posting this, we regularly scored in the 10 million points!

It is Winter time, in the Northern Hemisphere and that usually bodes well for this team! 

We need to get those boxes hummin'!! Crunch numbers and warm up a room! Hell, I have a window cracked just so I don't melt!!

We shouldn't have to rely on a Challenge, to Crunch. What we do crunching is going to make the World better, already has in some cases! 

Sure, I like the numbers, friendly competition but, it is the work we do that really lights my fire. Generations from now will be thanking us for this. Let's all do what we can to make them remember us!!


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2019)

*19th January 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,072,745!!*





Not a bad day for team TPU but I think we are letting slip a little...  I'm agreeing with @Arjai, the points have definitely been dropping.  I know Ion hasn't been anywhere near what he usually is near but then I think everyone else could help and step in and see what they can do  
Definite drop in the points for yesterday, not sure what has been going on there..  Some of my machines have been on working 24/7 for a few days, as I'm try to beat @Arjai to 10m lol   Anyone else got any personal aims like mine?? 
If so, fire up that rig and get crunching


----------



## XZero450 (Jan 21, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Hey TPU Cruncher's! Looks like there has been slackin' going on. Couple years ago, when I was posting this, we regularly scored in the 10 million points!
> 
> It is Winter time, in the Northern Hemisphere and that usually bodes well for this team!
> 
> ...



Sorry, I'm still down a system. ;-)


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2019)

phill said:


> *19th January 2019!!*
> 
> *16th!!  8,072,745!!*
> 
> ...


I'm working on it. Any day soon....


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2019)

*20th January 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,903,149!!*





Another fairly great day of crunching   Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2019)

*21st January 2019!!*

*17th!!  8,131,512!!*





A bit of a drop in points today but I think since every other team has as well, it's not even worth worrying about 
Great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2019)

22nd January 2019!!

17th!!  8,379,931!!




Great job everyone!!   Everyone is a bit low on the points today but that's not a problem   Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2019)

*23rd January 2019!!*
*
16th!!  8,516,471!!*




Great job everyone   Great work


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2019)

*24th January 2019!!*

*16th!!  9,141,910!!*




Another great day for sure!  9.1m+ and this time 76 members contributing, great show


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2019)

Very sorry for the slow updates guys...  

Here's some numbers for the 25th....

*25th January 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,664,620!!*





Some good numbers going up, but everyones was down today..  No clues as to why....  Here's hoping to tomorrow's will be a little better


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2019)

*26th January 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,799,330!!*




Another sweet 16 spot   I wonder if we could get get back to hitting that 10m barrier every day?!.....


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2019)

*27th January 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,800,523!!*




Well not doing too badly considering one of our biggest supporting members has dropped significantly...  Hope he's alright   Great work team


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2019)

*28th January 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,318,465!!*





Another great day, thank you all for your support team!!


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2019)

*29th January 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,254,703!!*




Great work again today everyone!!  Doing very well I think!!  Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2019)

*30th January 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,277,779!!*





Great job everyone!!   Another decent day for team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2019)

31st January 2019!!

16th!!  8,117,722!!




Another amazing day everyone   Very well done team TPU


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2019)

1st February 2019!!

17th!!  8,480,511!!

*

*
Another great had for team TPU   Nice one everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2019)

*2nd February 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,472,555!!*





A great day for us today, brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2019)

*3rd February 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,381,744!!*





Another great day for team TPU!!   Well done everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2019)

*4th February 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,583,403!!*




Another great day for team TPU   Thank you to all who made this possible!!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2019)

*5th February 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,528,327!!*





Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

*6th February  2019!!*

I'm not sure what's happened to this one but I don't think I have this screen grab from WCG, but out daily score was 

*8,273,181!!*

Apologises guys it's been so long, I've had a mentally busy week/10 days...  Catch up time now


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

*7th February 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,414,961!!*





Here's hoping the rest saved right!!  Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

*8th February 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,905,413!!*





Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

*9th February 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,926,372!!*





Great work again everyone!!  TPU efforts never cease to amaze me


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

*10th February 2019!!*

*15th!! 7,921,950!!*

I guess I lied!!





Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

*11th February 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,457,801!!*





Great work team!!  Good points!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

12th February 2019!!

So sorry guys, no data for today either 
*Just the total 8,091,146!!*


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

*13th February 2019!!*

*17th!!  8,199,422!!*




Great work everyone   Great team work


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

*14th February 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,868,040!!*





Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

*15th February 2019!!*

*17th!!  8,514,921!!*




Great job everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

16th February 2019!!

I don't seem to have the screen grab for the top 25 again for some reason, but our total for the day was!!

*7,970,627!!*

Apologises guys


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

*17th February 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,740,746!!*




Great work everyone!!  Great numbers!!


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

*18th February 2019!!*

*17th!!  8,121,171!!*




Great day everyone, nice work!!


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2019)

*19th February 2019!!*

*17th!!  8,667,561!!*




A great day as always for team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

*20th February 2019!!*

*17th!!  8,315,748!!*





Another great day, great work everyone


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

*21st February 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,872,163!!*





Great job everyone!  Points seem a little lower across all teams for yesterday for some reason...  Oh well


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2019)

Anyone fancy finding out where we are in our daily fight against Cancer??

*22nd February 2019!!*

*17th!!  8,138,623!!*





Nice work everyone   Team TPU never seems to disappoint


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2019)

*23rd February 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,635,915!!*





Great day everyone, great work everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

*24th February 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,626,585!!*






Great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

*25th February 2019!!*

*17th!!  8,276,592!!*





Well done TPU!   I do wonder sometimes if we will ever hit that 10m mark daily.....


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

*26th February 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,022,440!!*





Great work team TPU


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

*27th February 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,670,507!!*





Great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

*28th February 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,303,658!!*




Another great day for team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

*1st March 2019!!*

*16th!!  9,316,407!!*





What a way to bring in the first day of March 2019 with 9.3m points   What a massive amount that is!!   Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2019)

*2nd March 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,135,700!!*





Great work everyone, great result


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2019)

*3rd March 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,768,189!!*




Great work everyone!!  Thank you team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2019)

*4th March 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,731,010!!*





Another great day everyone   Keep on cunching!!


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2019)

*5th March 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,094,310!!*





Another great day everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2019)

*6th March 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,872,725!!*




A good day today everyone!!   Cracking


----------



## phill (Mar 8, 2019)

*March 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,978,680!!*




Another decent day for TPU   Thank you team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2019)

*8th March 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,736,907!!*




Amazing work everyone   Great job!!


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2019)

*9th March 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,831,055!!*




Great work again everyone!!  Thank you to all who are giving their CPUs a work out!!


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2019)

*10th March 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,971,559!!*




Great work everyone   So close to that 8m marker yesterday!!


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2019)

*11th March 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,995,443!!*




Great job everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2019)

*12th March 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,975,278!!*





Another great day everyone     Great work!!


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2019)

13th March 2019!!

17th!!  7,719,683!! 





Another great day everyone   Great work!!


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

*14th March 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,897,145!!*





Great work everyone, good results for the day!!


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

*15th March 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,663,574!!*





Great work everyone, great work team TPU


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

*16th March 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,880,998!!*





Great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

*17th March 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,932,545!!*




Great work everyone   Seemed to have pulled ourselves up a few places these last few days...  Great work!!


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2019)

*18th March 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,083,895!!*




Great work everyone, team TPU is very much up and kicking!!


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2019)

19th March 2019!!

17th!!  8,433,351!!




What a great day guys   Great work team TPU!!   As always


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2019)

*20th March 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,080,969!!*




Great job team TPU   Lets see what tomorrow brings


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2019)

*21st March 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,988,519!!*





Great work everyone    It's a damn shame we are just under that 8m marker again but......    Amazing work TPU


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2019)

*22nd March 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,005,616!!*





Amazing everyone, over 8m for the day


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2019)

*23rd March 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,103,516!!*




Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2019)

*24th March 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,653,984!!*





Great work everyone!!  Must have been a bad day for points me thinks..    Great work team TPU


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2019)

*25th March 2019!!*

*17th!!  8,088,844!!*





Another great day of 8m + points   Nice one everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2019)

*26th March 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,216,843!!*




What a great day!!   8.2m +!!  Well done team!!


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2019)

*27th March 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,560,257!!*





Wow what a decent number for yesterday    8.5m+!!  Will we be able to reach 9m one day??
Amazing work team TPU


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2019)

*28th March 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,032,575!!*





Another cracking day everyone, just over the 8m mark today   Great work


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

*29th March 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,859,500!!*





Great work everyone!!   Great day


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

*30th March 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,767,925!!*





Another great day everyone!!   Amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

*31st March 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,895,958!!*





Another great day everyone, great work


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2019)

*1st April 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,994,971!!*




Great work everyone   Sooo close to the 8m mark as well!  Team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2019)

*2nd April 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,918,966!!*





Great work everyone, that 8m marker was just a little bit away from us yesterday


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2019)

*3rd April 2019!!*

*14th!!  7,576,599!!*





Great day as we moved up a place to 14th but slightly less points than yesterday..  Strange combo!!   Great job everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 5, 2019)

*4th April 2019!!*

*14th!!  7,998,411!!*





Damn that was just too close to call for the 8m marker!!  Damn shame!!  Still what a great day for team TPU   Up one place as well....


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2019)

*5th April 2019!!*

*14th!!  7,572,918!!*




Very nice day for team TPU yesterday   Done very well, moved up to 14th place!!   Congrats to everyone who took part


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2019)

*6th April 2019!!*

*14th!!  7,707,405!!*





Great work everyone   Really nice result!!  14th for a second day in a row too


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2019)

*7th April 2019!!*

*14th!!  7,740,418!!*





Great work everyone   Holding 14th very nicely


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2019)

8th April 2019!!

14th!!  7,756,477!!




Great work everyone   great day


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2019)

*9th April 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,579,087!!*




Not a bad day at all for TPU  Very so slightly below 14th... but I'm sure that was an off day   Keep on crunchin' everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2019)

*10th April 2019!!*

*15th!! 7,564,364!!*





Another great day, think we need a few more Ryzen rigs to bridge that gap    Great work guys


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2019)

*11th April 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,657,316!!*





Great work team TPU    Great day for us


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2019)

*12th April 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,868,980!!*





Great day again here everyone   Great work


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

*13th April 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,542,060!!*





Great work guys, brilliant work


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

*14th April 2019!!*

*14th!!  7,330,709!!*





Great work everyone, another good day!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

*15th April 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,521,294!!*






Great day everyone!!  Massive thanks!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

*16th April 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,514,072!!*





Great work everyone, amazing job as always


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

*17th April 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,407,240!!*





Great work everyone!!  Another good day


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

*18th April 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,535,613!!*





Great work everyone!!  Great day


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

*19th April 2019!!*

*14th!!  7,507,836!!*





Great work everyone!!  Great day


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

*20th April 2019!!*

*14th!!  7,389,635!!*





Great work everyone!!  Great day!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

*21st April 2019!!*

*14th!!  7,612,065!!*





Great work everyone!! Great day!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

*22nd April 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,652,509!!*





Great work everyone!!  Great day!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

*23rd April 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,757,892!!*





Great work everyone!!  Great day!!   

And I believe we are now up to date


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2019)

*24th April 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,507,262!!*





Great day everyone, great work team TPU


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2019)

*25th April 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,525,794!!*





Not a bad day everyone   Great work


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2019)

*26th April 2019!!*

*14th!!  7,603,045!!*





Great day everyone!!    Great team work as always!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2019)

*27th April 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,667,804!!*




Great day everyone!!  Doing amazingly as always!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2019)

*28th April 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,554,607!!*





Amazing day everyone!!  We are doing awesome!!    Just a bit closer to 14th today as well!!  Awesome work!!


----------



## phill (Apr 30, 2019)

29th April 2019!!

15th!!  





Great work everyone, very close to XtremeSystems yesterday!!  Can we beat them today??


----------



## phill (May 1, 2019)

*30th April 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,425,206!!*




Very good day again   Nice work team TPU!!    Keep pushing towards the XtremeSystems guys


----------



## phill (May 2, 2019)

*1st May 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,331,902!!*




Another close ish call from XtremeSystems, everyone in TPU is doing us proud    Thank you everyone for contributing your time, PC and electric to this cause!!


----------



## phill (May 3, 2019)

*2nd May 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,290,551!!*





Great work everyone!!  So close to XtremeSystems as well...  I'm sure we can get past them on a good day


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

*3rd May 2019!!*

*15th!!  6,998,564!!*




Great work team!  Seems like most of the teams running had a bit of a down fall in stats today!!  Glad we didn't move down at all, great work everyone team TPU!!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

*4th May 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,126,995!!*




Back into normal score range, not sure what was going on there.....  Team TPU staying put in true colours, amazing work!!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

*5th May 2019!!*

*24th!?!?!?  8,257,103!!*





Wow that's a bit of a change...  Were did all these teams come from?!?!?!?  We are motoring along with 8m+ points, such amazing work from us!! We are still holding it together, so pleased and proud!!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

*6th May 2019!!*

*22nd!!  7,587,501!!*





Well looks like we'll be needing to push 20m+ a day if we'd like to be in the top 10, the top 20 seems to be about the 9m points a day marker..  Wow!!  Hard times ahead for TPU but silver lining, we are above XtremeSystems now for a second day in a row   Wonder if we can keep that up??....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2019)

That's almost like there's GPU work available.
There's a challenge going on.  https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/?&lang=en


----------



## phill (May 8, 2019)

*7th May 2019!!*

*21st!!  7,428,946!!*




Great work everyone!!  Staying ahead of XtremeSystems is a very nice bonus!!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

*9th May 2019!!*

*20th!!  7,406,693!!*





Great work guys, wondering when this challenge will be over and if things will change??  Damn XtremeSystems seems to have snuck ahead of us again


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

*10th May 2019!!*

*21st!!  7,225,682!!*






Another day and great work   Please keep it going everyone


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

*11th May 2019!!*

*21st!!  7,220,500!!*





Great work everyone   Great work team!!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

*12th May 2019!!*

*23rd!!  7,023,442!! *




Another great day    What a team we have at TPU


----------



## phill (May 14, 2019)

*13th May 2019!!*

*23rd!!  7,059,756!!*





Great work everyone, seems like the points for every team was down today but we are still holding our ground...  Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 16, 2019)

*14th May 2019!!*

*23rd!! 6,916,909!!*





Not doing badly at all   Great work team TPU


----------



## phill (May 16, 2019)

*15th May 2019!!*

*24th!!  7,198,810!!*





Another great day everyone    It appears that the competition is getting hot in the WCG leagues


----------



## phill (May 17, 2019)

*16th May 2019!!

20th!!  7,236,050!!*





Great work everyone, another great day


----------



## phill (May 20, 2019)

*17th May 2019!!
*
*24th!!  6,676,871!!*




Great work everyone!!    Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## phill (May 20, 2019)

*18th May 2019!!*

*20th!!  6,645,883!!*




Great work again everyone, moved up to 20th today


----------



## phill (May 20, 2019)

*19th May 2019!!*

*21st!!  6,402,825!!*





Another good day for team TPU!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 21, 2019)

*20th May 2019!!*

*19th!!  6,512,773!!*





Great work everyone!!    Another good day for TPU


----------



## phill (May 22, 2019)

*21st May 2019!!*

*20th!!  6,190,917!!*





Surprising results today but still in the top 20 for the WCG which is amazing   Great work everyone


----------



## phill (May 23, 2019)

*22nd May 2019!!*

*20th!!  6,044,728!!*





Good day everyone!!    Great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (May 26, 2019)

*23rd May 2019!!*

I'm sorry guys, I missed out the results 

We scored 6,383,363 according to my total


----------



## phill (May 26, 2019)

*24th May 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,119,128!*





Great day everyone   (Remembered to save the results this time  )  Great work team TPU


----------



## phill (May 26, 2019)

*25th May 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,118,721!!*





Great day again everyone!!   Amazing work


----------



## phill (May 27, 2019)

*26th May 2019!!*

*17th!!  6,077,047!!*





Not a bad day at all team TPU    The scores seem a lot lower than normal...  Not sure why....  Great work though everyone


----------



## phill (May 28, 2019)

*27th May 2019!!*

*19th!!  5,918,627!!*





Not sure what is happening with the overall points of WCG but they seem a little lower than usual..  Probably a minor glitch in the Matrix   Great work everyone contributing


----------



## phill (May 29, 2019)

*28th May 2019!!

17th!!  5,984,874!!*





Great job everyone  Great day as always


----------



## phill (May 30, 2019)

*29th May 2019!!*

*19th!!  5,866,309!!*





Another good day for team TPU   Nice work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 31, 2019)

*30th May 2019!!*

*17th!!  6,148,207!!*





Great work everyone!!     Good day for team TPU


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2019)

*31st May 2019!!*

*19th!!  5,826,123!!*





Great work as always from our TPU team members, will there be any change in our standings next month??  Time will tell....


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2019)

*1st June 2019!!*

*19th!!  5,863,977!!*





As always, great work from everyone in team TPU


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2019)

*2nd June 2019!!*

*20th!!  5,715,186!!*





Another good day for team TPU    Seems like the competition has stepped up a little bit of late....  Can we do anything to make up a few places??....


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2019)

*3rd June 2019!!*

*20th!!  6,005,267!!*





Great work everyone    Back into the 6m again    Can we get it higher??.....


----------



## phill (Jun 5, 2019)

*4th June 2019!!*

*19th!!  5,840,086!!*






Not a bad day at all   I hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2019)

*5th June 2019!!*

*20th!!  5,875,936!!*





Another good day for Team TPU    Hopefully we'll gain back our output soon


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2019)

*6th June 2019!!*

*18th!!  5,954,267!!*





Not a bad day at all from team TPU     Rather close to 6m yesterday... Can we break it today??.....


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2019)

*7th June 2019!!*

*20th!!  5,373,100!!*





Great work everyone   I hope everyone is alright??


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

*8th June 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,055,809!!*





Well we've moved backup the charts so that's always a great thing   Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

*9th June 2019!!*

*15th!!  6,335,972!!*




Another place we've moved up today!!    Amazing work team TPU


----------



## phill (Jun 11, 2019)

*10th June 2019!!

15th!!  6,991,225!!*





What a cracking day!!   I think we've had a bit of a boost in score yesterday.... Time to head over to the Pie thread and see what's gone on..... Amazing day guys     Team TPU


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2019)

*11th June 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,601,342!!*





Another great day for us, back up the board where we used to be    I wonder if we will ever have enough members contributing to get us into the top 10...........??  Amazing work regardless everyone   Such an amazing team


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2019)

*12th June 2019!!*

*15th!!  5,442,532!!*





After the problems with the WCG dishing out the points, I'm not surprised that the points across the board are down, hopefully everyone will get back to business   Thanks to everyone's support as always


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2019)

*13th June 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,892,126!!*




Well a cracking day Gromit    Awesome work everyone


----------



## phill (Jun 15, 2019)

*14th June 2019!!*

*15th!!  6,904,085!!*





What a great day everyone    Awesome work!!


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2019)

*15th June 2019!!*

*14th!!  6,896,034!!*




Great work team TPU!!   Great score today!!


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2019)

*16th June 2019!!*

*14!!  7,177,287!!*





What a great day    Into the 7m as well    Impressive everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2019)

*17th June 2019!!*

*15th!!   6,988,718!!*





Great work again everyone    So close to 7m its unreal!    Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 19, 2019)

It's fun to watch this when @[Ion] cranks it back up.


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2019)

*18th June 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,387,694!!*





Great work everyone    A great day for TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2019)

*19th June 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,811,489!!*





Another great day    Seems we are back right where we used to be!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2019)

*20th June 2019!!*

*17th!!  6,704,998!!*





Great day again everyone


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2019)

*21st June 2019!!*

*17th!!  6,829,841!!*





Another great day everyone, so so close to 16th and 15th...  Unreal!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2019)

*22nd June 2019!!*

*15th!!  6,844,425!!*





Amazing work everyone   We are smokin'!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2019)

*23rd June 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,580,683!!*





Very nice result again for our crunching   We sure can stick up well for ourselves


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

*24th June 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,695,360!!*





Great work everyone    Team TPU flying as always


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2019)

*25th June 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,693,823!!*





Great work everyone    Great score for today


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2019)

*26th June 2019!!*

*15th!!  6,962,088!!*





Another cracking day everyone!!    Great work as always


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2019)

*27th June 2019!!*

*14th!!  6,856,982!!*




Very good day indeed!!    Congrats team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2019)

*28th June 2019!!*

*14th!!  6,634,470!!*






Great day for TPU folding   Nice one everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2019)

*29th June 2019!!*

*14th!!  6,746,009!!*





Another stonking day for us everyone, very nice !!


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2019)

*30th June 2019!!*

*15th!!  6,486,334!!*





Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2019)

*1st July 2019!!*

*16th!! 6,568,456!!*





Great work everyone, great day!!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2019)

Saved for the 2nd July 2019!!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2019)

*3rd July 2019!!*

*15th!!  6,658,721!!*





A great day for Team TPU    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2019)

*4th July 2019!!*

*17th!! 5,648,880!!*





Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

*5th July 2019!!*

*16th!!  5,475,399!!*





Nice work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

*6th July 2019!!*

*19th!!  5,209,774!!*





Not sure what's up today, but     Nice work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

*7th July 2019!!*

*20th!!  4,803,301!!*





The scores seemed to have dropped a heck of a lot so, wondering what is going on??  Something stopped I guessing.... Still great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

*8th July 2019!!*

*19th!!  4,470,127!!*





Wonder what's been happening today??  Points seem low across the board for some reason..  Anyone have any ideas?  Great work as always


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 9, 2019)

For myself, it's the lack of Zika.  And RAM.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 9, 2019)

Same here, well the Zika part. My points will decrease further since I will be messing with new parts and tests soon.


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

Is Zika that good when it comes to points etc guys?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 9, 2019)

phill said:


> Is Zika that good when it comes to points etc guys?


It's the best for Linux on Ryzen.  Look at my stats for that project (compare points to time):


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 9, 2019)

phill said:


> Is Zika that good when it comes to points etc guys?


From the top of my head, Linux, 2700X 3.9 GHz Zika 70 points/hour, MCM 44, FAH 40. 
Windows MCM 4790K 4.4 GHz 44 points/hour, old Intels are 24-28 points/hour for MCM/Windows.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 9, 2019)

If I do the math, 
31 years and 95 days is (31*365.25) + 95=11,417 days
103,656,501/11,417=9,079 points per day.
9,079/24=378 PPH
378/7=*54 *BOINC PPH

A lot of the work done was by my 3220T, hence the "low" PPH, which is still much higher than the other projects.

How about MCM?
(10*365.25)+187.5=3840 days
20,058,277/3840/24/7=*31* BOINC PPH


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2019)

*9th July 2019!!

18th!!  4,810,171!!*





I'm hoping Zika comes back soon then by the looks of the points we made yesterday!   Quite surprising that there's that much of a difference in the points rewarded really....  Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2019)

*10th July 2019!!*

*19th!!  4,623,095!!*





I wonder if this is a thing to come with the lack of Zika?   Cracking job everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2019)

*11th July 2019!!*

*18th!!  4,659,420!!*





Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2019)

*12th July 2019!!*

*17th!!  4,808,525!!*





Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2019)

*13th July 2019!!*

*19th!!  4,756,286!!*





Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2019)

*14th July 2019!!*

*20th!!  4,697,442!!*





Nice work everyone!!  Good job TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2019)

*15th July 2019!!*

*19th!!  4,692,911!!*





Good work everyone     Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2019)

*16th July 2019!!*

*18th!!  4,777,001!!*





Still without Zika, but a pretty decent showing    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2019)

*17th July 2019!!*

*18th!!  4,851,968!!*






Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

*18th July 2019!!*

*18th!!  4,669,067!!*





Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

*19th July 2019!!*

*18th!!  4,798,363!!*





Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

*20th July 2019!!*

*17th!!  4,495,763!!*





Stomping along today everyone, great work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

*21st July 2019!!*

*16th!!  5,164,887!!*





Great work everyone!!    Seems like we are moving up the ladder slowly but surely!!


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2019)

*22nd July 2019!!*

*19th!!  5,085,852!!*





Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2019)

*23rd July 2019!!*

*17th!!  5,327,179!!*





Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2019)

*24th July 2019!!*

*18th!!  5,189,903!!*





Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

*25th July 2019!!*

*17th!!  5,404,489!!*





Great work everyone !!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

26th July 2019!!

I sadly don't have the list for today, but I can say that we have roughly managed 5,302,290!!   

I'd guesstimate that we'd be around the 17/18th place today judging by our previous scores.....  Hopefully better luck for tomorrow!!   (Well for me remembering the screen shot!! lol)


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

*27th July 2019!!*

*17th!!  5,671,647!!*





Remembered it for today!!  

Great work everyone, we are storming along as always


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

*28th July 2019!!*

*17th!!  5,921,180!!*





And back up to date    Great work everyone, getting closer to that 6m mark again I see


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

*29th July 2019!!*

*19th!!  6,156,433!!*





Great work everyone    Over the 6m marker and nearly hitting 6.2m!!    Great work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2019)

*30th July 2019!!*

*18th!!  6,085,785!!*





Great work everyone!!     Still over the 6m marker....


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2019)

*31st July 2019!!*

*18th!!  6,109,322!! *





Great work again everyone   6.1m is darn good for this time of year with the heat!!


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2019)

*1st August 2019!!*

*15th!!  6,241,550!!*





6.2m today everyone, amazing    Great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2019)

*2nd August 2019!!*

*14th!!  6,531,857!!*





Turns out I did I have the stats after all!!    Makes a change....     Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2019)

*3rd August 2019!!*

*15th!!  6,357,013!!*





Turns out I was lucky with yesterdays as well..  Great stuff tho everyone!!    Two days in a row for besting XtremeSystems


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2019)

*4th August 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,151,504!!*





Great work everyone, above XtremeSystems once again


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2019)

*5th August 2019!!*

*18th!!  6,111,355!!*





Sadly they must have been cheating everyone (   ) but great work    We are flying along


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2019)

*6th August 2019!!*

*17th!! 6,507,585!!*





Great work everyone    Go team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2019)

*7th August 2019!!*

*17th!!  6,482,642!!*





Great work team TPU


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2019)

*8th August 2019!!*

*17th!!  6,391,195!!*





Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2019)

*9th August 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,585,583!!*





Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2019)

*10th August 2019!!*

*18th!!  6,609,917!!*





Another great day    Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2019)

*11th August 2019!!*

*17th!!  6,448,239!!*






Great work everyone    Beating XtremeSystems again I see    Awesome!!


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2019)

*12th August 2019!!*

*18th!!  6,235,982!!*





Great work everyone, bested XtremeSystems again


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2019)

*13th August 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,185,839!!*





Great work everyone    Just besting our good friends XtremeSystems again!!    Amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2019)

*14th August 2019!!*

*16th!! 6,292,778!!*





Great work everyone     Flying along very nicely!!  It seems XtremeSystems have dropped down a few places.....


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2019)

*15th August 2019!!

16th!!  6,304,153!!*





Great work as always everyone   Team TPU is flying along    Another day ahead of XtremeSystems as well..  Awesome!!  There's something else I'll share in the Pie thread about that


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2019)

*16th August 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,343,976!!*





Great work everyone   I'm guessing XtremeSystems have taken a break or summer has hit them hard!!  We'll hopefully beat that 2943 year gap sooner


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2019)

*17th August 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,430,767!!*





Great work everyone    It seems like XtremeSystems are taking time out I think....


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2019)

*18th August 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,252.029!!*





Another great day!!    Thanks to everyone contributing as always!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2019)

*19th August 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,025,872!!*





Great work everyone, great job


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2019)

*20th August 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,072,440!!*





Amazing work everyone   7m points yesterday!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2019)

*21st August 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,012,533!!*





Another day with over 7m points!!    Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2019)

*23rd August 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,061,477!!*





Another amazing day for team TPU    Great work everyone!!  7m+ again yesterday!!


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2019)

*23rd August 2019!!

16th!!  6,686,001!!*





Great work everyone    I'm the real 23rd August!!  The one above is 22nd as I'm sure everyone knew...


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2019)

*24th August 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,762,448!!*





Amazing work everyone


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2019)

*25th August 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,087,793!!*





Amazing work everyone    7m+ again today


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2019)

*26th August 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,104,614!!*





Amazing work everyone    7.1m today!!    TPU is smokin' along!!


----------



## phill (Aug 29, 2019)

*27th August 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,389,365!!*





Amazing work everyone    7.3m+ today, very close to 7.4m...  Getting back to our old scores


----------



## phill (Aug 29, 2019)

*28th August 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,140,486!!*





Great work everyone!!    7.1m+ in a day, amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

*29th August 2019!!

15th!!  7,122,510!!*





I can't believe I've missed a day out..  Will sort out when I get home tonight 

Now updated!!  Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

*30th August 2019!!*

*15th!! 7,483,864!!* 





Amazing work everyone   Great work!!! 7.4m+ for the day!! Outstanding


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

*31st August 2019!!*

*16th!! 7,092,402!!* 





Amazing again!!   7.0m+ and still going so strong!! Amazing work from everyone, thanks to everyone who has contributed


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

*1st September 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,227,684!!*





Amazing again!!    7.2m+ and still going so strong!!  Amazing work from everyone, thanks to everyone who has contributed


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2019)

*2nd September 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,327,170!!*





Great work everyone!!    Over 7.3m+ yesterday which is awesome stuff!!    XtremeSystems still behind us a little...  For how long I wonder??....


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2019)

*3rd September 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,987,050!!*




So close to 7m!!      Damn shame, I should have left one or two crunchers on for longer!!  Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2019)

*4th September 2019!!

15th!!  6,957,694!!*





What a crackin' day for TPU    15th!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2019)

*5th September 2019!!*

*16th!!  5,474,818!!*






Nice work everyone!!    I hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2019)

*6th September 2019!!*

*15th!! 7,781,681!!*





Amazing work everyone!!  Nearly 8m in a day!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2019)

*7th September 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,283,899!!*





Great work everyone    Very nice scores today, 7.2m+!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

*7th September 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,097,432!!*





Another amazing day for us, 7m+!!  Well done everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2019)

*9th September 2019!!*

*19th!!  7,757,141!!*





Great work everyone!!  Man we aren't far off 8m points today!!    Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2019)

*10th September 2019!!

17th!!  7,619,484!!*





Amazing day, another 7.6m+!!!!  Amazing work team TPU!!    If only we could meet up for a beer......


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2019)

*11th September 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,786,992!!*





Great work everyone!!  My word, so close to 8m as well..  Keep on pushing everyone    Amazing results today!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2019)

*12th September 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,533,562!!*





Another smokin' day everyone!!    What a team we have...  Amazing work everyone


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2019)

*13th September 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,079,319!!*





Great work everyone    Pushing that 7m+ barrier    Awesome team work!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2019)

*14th September 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,011,562!! *





Another 7m+ day as well as surpassing XtremeSystems..  What a darn lovely day


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2019)

*15th September 2019!!*

*17th!!  6,923,729!!*





Every so close to 7m and to XtremeSystems!!  Great work everyone for the contributions!!


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2019)

*16th September 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,028,563!!*





Another amazing day!!    7m+ again!!    Amazing work team TPU!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 17, 2019)

Tomorrow's points will be lower.  I know I'm working through some HSTB WU's, and that always lowers PPD.


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2019)

*17th September 2019!!*

*15th!! 6,758,980!!*





Another XtremeSystems smashing day    Great work everyone team TPU  !!


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2019)

*18th September 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,248,853!!*





Another amazing day of over 7.2m points scored!!    Brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2019)

*19th September 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,091,531!!*





Another 7m+ day    And nearly a million in front of XtremeSystems...  I wonder ....





Does anyone think that they can feel the burn yet??


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2019)

*20th September 2019!!*

*15th!!  6,838,015!! *





Another cracking day    Just shy of the 7m marker but great work everyone!!  

As for XtremeSystems, we are fast approaching them!!  





We knocked off over 30,500 days!!       
Looking forward to tomorrows update


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2019)

*21st September 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,109,578!!*





Another amazing day    7.1m+ score as well, besting our XtremeSystems by a few points today    For those interested....





A little bit closer to them than the 100,000+ days before    Knocked off 20000+ days today as well, amazing!!


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2019)

*22nd September 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,128,669!!*





Another stonkingly good day    Oh and here's another gem as well....





Another 12,000+ days taken off our catch up to XtremeSystems....  Amazing work guys    Only 111 years to catch them up.....


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2019)

*23rd September 2019!!*

*19th!!  6,770,209!!*





Not a bad day at all for TPU    Still edging above XtremeSystems    Keep on going everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2019)

*24th September 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,692,040!!*





Another stonking day for Team TPU    Still ahead of XtremeSystems which is always lovely to see    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2019)

*25th September 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,744,390!!*




Another amazing day from team TPU!!  Congrats to all!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2019)

*26th September 2019!!*

*17th!!  6,692,636!!*





Great work everyone!!    Still pushing past XtremeSystems...     Amazing team work as always!!


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2019)

*27th September 2019!!*

*18th!!  6,654,766!!*





Amazing team work from TPU as always !!


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2019)

*28th September 2019!!*

*18th!!  6,714,252!!*





Cracking work everyone    Team TPU flying along as always!!


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2019)

*29th September 2019!!*

*20th!!  6,715,423!!*






Great work to everyone contributing today!!    Soooooo close to beating out XtremeSystems yesterday...  Wish I'd left more PCs on longer!!     Great work team TPU


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2019)

*30th September 2019!!*

*16th!! 6,857,115!!*





Great work as always team TPU    I see we are leaving XtremeSystems a little behind today.....


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2019)

*1st October 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,729,675!!*





Another great day everyone, team TPU you are amazing!!    1.1m points in front of XtremeSystems as well!!


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2019)

*2nd October 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,666,643!!*





Another stonking day for TPU    Great work everyone, thank you so much!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2019)

*3rd October 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,620,595!!*





Another great day everyone!!    Thank you so much for your continued support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

*4th October 2019!!*

*17th!!  6,495,832!!*





Great work as always everyone    Team TPU beating out XtremeSystems once more


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

*5th October 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,687,736!!*





Great work as always everyone !!     Big difference today with TPU and XtremeSystems!!  Great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

*6th October 2019!!*

*17th!!  6,414,355!!*




Great work again everyone!!    Nicely ahead from XtremeSystems again!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2019)

*7th October 2019!!*

*20th!!  6,875,153!!*





Great work everyone    Still besting out XtremeSystems which is an awesome site to see!!    Thank you everyone at TPU for your support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2019)

*8th October 2019!!*

*19th!!  7,294,916!!*





Another brilliant day for TPU    Nearly 7.3m points!!  Well done team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2019)

*9th October 2019....*

*19th!!  7,336,405!!*





Another great day yesterday    Over the 7.3m+ points!!    Great work team TPU!!    Still flying high over XtremeSystems as well!! Amazing!!


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2019)

*10th October 2019!!*

*19th!!  7,115,324!!*





Another amazing day as always    Smokin' along we are!!    Great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2019)

*11th October 2019!!*

*18th!!  6,841,042!!*





Great work as always from team TPU    We are 3 places above XtremeSystems yesterday!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2019)

*12th October 2019!!*

*18th!!  6,963,946!!*





And what a day for team TPU!!    Brilliant work everyone!!    4 spots in front of XtremeSystems!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2019)

*13th October 2019!!*

*18th!!  7,647,110!!*





Amazing work from everyone yesterday!!    7.6m+ !!  What an amazing day for team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2019)

*14th October 2019!!*

*18th!!  7,897,783!!*




Amazing work everyone!!    So close to hitting the magical 8m marker...  Amazing stuff everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2019)

*15th October 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,343,033!!*





An absolute cracking day everyone!!    Massively impressive scores!!  Nearly 8.4m today!!       I would love to see us keeping up this pace!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2019)

*16th October 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,945,217!!*





Amazing work again everyone!!   Just shy of 8m for the day but wow!!    Great team work TPU!!!!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2019)

*17th October 2019....*

*16th!!  7,921,829!!*





Amazing day for team TPU!!    16th and nearly 8m in points!!  What a day!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2019)

*18th October 2019...*

*18th!!  7,729,868!!*





An amazing day for team TPU   So pleased and proud we are doing so well and being so constant!!    Amazing you are all of you who contribute!!


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2019)

*20th October 2019!!*

*18th!!  7,894,293!!*





Amazing work everyone !!    Brilliant day for TPU


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2019)

*20th October 2019!!*

*17th!! 7,705,015!!*





Another great day for TPU guys    Brilliant team work TPU!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 22, 2019)

*201th October 2019!!

18th!! 7,782,316!!*


----------



## Lorec (Oct 23, 2019)

*22nd October 2019!!

17th!! 7,621,506!!*


----------



## Lorec (Oct 24, 2019)

*23rd October 2019!!*

*19th!! 7,343,357!!* 



Lets not get discouraged and work to beat Planet 3dNow! tomorrow! Fortunately XtremeSystems is not even close


----------



## Lorec (Oct 25, 2019)

*24th October 2019!!*

*17th!! 7,473,630!!*



 
Our dailies fluctuate like crazy  only one choice: we are going straight for Team China! Leave no prisoners 
Anyhow great job everyone!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 26, 2019)

*25th October 2019!!*

*18th!! 7,133,274!!*


 
The distance to Planet 3DNow! is widening, but lets not get discouraged!  
Keep on crunching!


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

*26th October 2019!!

17th!!  6,826,648!!*





Great work everyone   Great team work as always    I'll see if I can edit this later since I've missed out a day!!   My OCD!! lol


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

*27th October 2019!!*

*18th!! 7,218,834!!*





Great work as always team TPU


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2019)

*28th October 2019!!*

*17th!!  6,219,428!!*





Another great day for team TPU    I wonder if this lack of OpenZika units will have an effect on all of the teams??......


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2019)

*30th October 2019!!*

*17th!!  6,298,935!!*





Another great day for TPU!!    Many thanks to everyone contributing as always!!


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2019)

*30th October 2019...*

*16th!!  6,375,175!!*





A very good day for us    It seems the lack of Zika is possibly having an effect on all the teams... I wonder when will it cease working??....


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2019)

*31st October 2019!!*

*17th!!  6,176,442!!*





Another good day for team TPU    Awesome work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2019)

*1st November 2019!!*

*16th!!  6,586,521!!*





A smashing day for TPU    Looks like Xtreme are about 1.2m down on our score today..  That's a big drop for them....


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2019)

*2nd November 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,035,053!!*





Amazing day everyone    Great work!!


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2019)

*3rd November 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,258,808!!*





What a brilliant day for Team TPU!!    15th!!   Great Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2019)

*4th November 2019!!*

*21st!!  8,064,025!!*





Another great day for TPU even with us hitting 8m+, we seemed to have dropped 6 places!!  I guess there must be a competition looming...   Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2019)

*5th November 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,955,556!!*





Another smokingly good day for TPU    Very close to the 8m marker as well, impresive result everyone    XtremeSystems on the other hand seem to have dropped down to just over 5.2m for the day...  I wonder if that will change our catch up rate to them much....





Maybe not so much..  20642 days??.....  Not so sure...  Just over 56.5 years   I bet they are feeling the burn!! lol


----------



## phill (Nov 7, 2019)

*6th November 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,345,448!!*




Another great day everyone    A massive 2.3m+ point difference between us and XtremeSystems!!    Great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2019)

*7th November 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,959,065!!*





So very close to that 8m point marker!!  Great work everyone   Amazing job!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2019)

*8th November 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,478,526!!*





Great work everyone   Doing so well today    It seems that XtremeSystems have upped their game a little....


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2019)

*9th November 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,261,860!!*





Great work today everyone    Very nice work!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2019)

*10th November 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,079,853!!*




Great day for our team as always    TPU you are amazing!!


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2019)

*11th November 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,262,051!!*





Great work everyone     XtremeSystems trailing a little bit behind still, it's still not really caught up with the massive 1.2m+ difference we have every day but... 





I hope they are starting to feel the burn    Great work everyone Team TPU


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2019)

*12th November 2019!!*

*16th!! 7,188,909!!*





Amazing work everyone    TPU is amazing !!


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2019)

*13th November 2019!!*

*14th!!  7,320,389!!*





Amazing work as always from everyone    It seems we've climbed up the rankings today, which has been amazing    Massive support from everyone in TPU, if we could grab some more attention, that would be even better I think


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2019)

*14th November 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,100,257!!*





Great work everyone    Great day as always from Team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2019)

*15th November 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,077,653!!*





Amazing work team TPU    I can see XtremeSystems have been holding back for a little while...  We'll catch them soon enough!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2019)

*16th November 2019!!*

*21st!!  8,639,091!!*





An amazing day everyone!!  8.6m+ from our lovely TPU team...  I think XtremeSystems must have done some serious(!!!!!!!!) sand bagging for that score!!  Wow.....  
Lets see what tomorrow brings us


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2019)

*17th November 2019!!*

*18th!!  7,965,808!!*




Amazing work everyone!!    So close to that 8m marker as well but not a sandbag in sight for us!!    TPU you are amazing!!


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2019)

*18th November 2019!!*

*17th!!  8,478,177!!*





Amazing work everyone    Team TPU is flying!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2019)

*19th November 2019!!*

*20th!!  8,159,945!!*




Amazing work as always everyone    Even without OpenZika, we are still hitting over the 8.1m points mark    Brilliant work!!


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2019)

*20th November 2019!!*

*19th!!  8,136,078!!*





Another great day for team TPU    Brilliant support and contribution


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2019)

*21st November 2019!!*

*17th!! 8,553,466!!*




Another brilliant contribution by all for the day    Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2019)

*22nd November 2019!!

20th!!  8,900,550!!*




Such a brilliant turn out for our teams daily numbers!!   Been a while since I remember it being that high!! Amazing work everyone who took part!!   So impressive!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2019)

*23rd November 2019!!*

*17th!!  7,304,149!!*




Another great day    I hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2019)

*24th November 2019!!*

*14th!!  8238,897!!*





Great work everyone at Team TPU    Amazing work guys...


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2019)

*25th November 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,971,350!!*





A brilliant day for team TPU....  nearly 9m for the day!!  Awesome everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

*26th Novemeber 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,566,118!!*





Amazing work everyone    Brilliant work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

*27th November 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,109,198!!*




What a day everyone!!    Amazing work!!  8.1m+!!


----------



## phill (Nov 29, 2019)

*28th November 2019!!*

*16th!! 8,187,810!!*





Amazing work everyone in Team TPU!!    Brilliant work!!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2019)

*29th November 2019!!
*
*16th!!  7,889,752!!*





Another great day everyone, nearly hit that 8m point marker    Amazing everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2019)

*30th November 2019!!*

*15th!!  7,797,694!!*





A great day for team TPU as always   Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2019)

*1st December 2019!!*

*14th!!  7,816,278!!*





Another top day for TPU    Great work by everyone who's contributing!!  

Here's a bit of a threats and opportunities guide 





With our small yet amazing team, we have been doing so well with how much we contribute compared to other teams   Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2019)

*2nd November 2019!!*

*13th!!  9,110,782!!*





Amazing day for team TPU!!    9.1m+ for the day which is amazing    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2019)

*3rd December 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,463,135!!*





Amazing work everyone!!    We where so close to 15th place on the 3rd it's unreal!!  Great work everyone, really great work!!


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2019)

*4th December 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,499,160!!*





Another smokin' good day for our team here at TPU!!    Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2019)

*5th December 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,186,658!!*





A smokin' day!!    Over 8.1m+ and we seem to be pushing up way past XtremeSystems from the last few days...  Impressive work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2019)

*6th December 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,257,290!!*





Another great day for team TPU!!    Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

*7th December 2019!!*

*16th!!  9,510,289!!*





Wow what a day yesterday was!!    9.5m+!!!!!  I think someone might have been stock piling a little??  There wasn't an outage or something that I missed was there??  Brilliant, amazing and fantastic work everyone!!  What a superb result!!


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

*8th December 2019!!*

*14th!!  8,088,288!!*





A brilliant day for team TPU    Great work everyone, 8m+ for the day as well..  Amazing !!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 9, 2019)

phill said:


> Wow what a day yesterday was!!


I've been doing ~52K per day and shot up to 65K that day.  Nothing different on my end.


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2019)

*9th December 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,558,368!!*





Massive scores again today    8.5m+, what a day for team TPU!!    Well done everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2019)

*10th December 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,536,193!!*





Amazing work everyone   8.5m+ for the day and we are definitely giving XtremeSystems a run for their money    Awesome!!


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2019)

*11th December 2019!! *

*16th!!  8,246,607!!  *





Great work team TPU!!    Brilliant work today!!


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2019)

*12th December 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,353,960!!*






Another amazing day for team TPU    Nearly 8.4m points today, amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2019)

*13th December 2019!!*

*13th!!    8,747,585!!*





Brilliant work everyone!!    Up to 13th today with our massive contribution!!  Thanks to everyone who contributed today!!    Wouldn't be there without you!!


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2019)

*14th December 2019!!*

*13th!!   8,605,622!!*





Another smokin' hot day for us    Another 13th place and over the 8.6m+ points as well, amazing!!    Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2019)

*15th December 2019!!*

*14th!!  8,376,633!!*





Amazing work everyone!!  14th and over 8.3m+ points!!  Very close to 8.4m as well!!  Many thanks to everyone who contributed today!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2019)

*16th December 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,188,511!!*





Another brilliant day as always    8.1m+ and we are still keeping XtremeSystems at bay    Awesome work TPU


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2019)

*17th December 2019!!*

*14th!!  8,726,132!!*




Another 8.7m + day for team TPU!!    Amazing work everyone!!  Bloody brilliant!!


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2019)

*18th December 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,515,128!!*





Another cracking day everyone    Brilliant work!!


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2019)

*19th December 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,522,856!!*





Another brilliant day by our amazing team    Managing a comfortable lead over XtremeSystems as well..  Amazing work everyone


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2019)

*20th December 2019!!*

*14th!!  8,229,081!!*





Amazing and cracking day as always guys!!    Brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2019)

*21st December 2019!!*

*17th!!  8,782,456!!*





Another great days work everyone    Brilliant work!!    A good clear 1.2m+ difference between us and XtremeSystems


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2019)

*22nd December 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,398,477!!*





Another terrific day for Team TPU    Amazing work everyone


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2019)

*23rd December 2019!!*

*17th!!  8,124,989!!*





Another simply beautiful day    8.1m+ and just under a full million points from XtremeSystems    We doing awesome guys!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2019)

*24th December 2019!!*

*17th!!  8,011,813!!*





Antoher 8m+ day for team TPU    Awesome work everyone!!    Great job!!    Merry Christmas!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2019)

*25th December 2019!!*

*15th!!  8,114,441!!*





Amazing work everyone !!    Even on Christmas day no one seems to take a day off!!   Great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2019)

*26th December 2019!!*

*14th!!  8,608,911!!*





Another brilliant day had by everyone contributing too WCG    8.6m + points for Team TPU today!!


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2019)

*27th December 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,597,916!!*





Another smokin' good day for team TPU!!    Not a bad placement today for sure and still ahead of XtremeSystems even though it's not by much..  They must have been pushing the boat out a little yesterday??


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2019)

*28th December 2019!!*

*15th!! 8,509,352!!*





Another brilliant day for team TPU    XtremeSystems right on our tail today... They must have turned on a few more Ryzen rigs


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2019)

*29th December 2019!!*

*13th!!  8,663,700!!*




A brilliant day for TPU!!    Great work everyone!!  Nearly 8.7m points and 13th!!  Couldn't do it without everyone contributing as they do!!


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2019)

*30th December 2019!!*

*16th!!  8,035,789!!*





Another cracking day everyone!!  Great work!!


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2020)

*31st December 2019!!*

*16th!!  7,761,495!!*





Great work everyone    Another great day to end a year with!!


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

*1st January 2020!!*

*16th!! 7,704,141!!*





I see that XtremeSystems have put their foot down a bit, maybe someone got some more Threadrippers systems for Christmas or New Year??   Still  
Lets see what another year brings TPU and our great WCG Team


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2020)

*2nd January 2020!!*

*17th!! 7,549,552!!*





Another cracking day for team TPU    It seems XtremeSystems have really put their foot down as they are up in 11th today!!


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2020)

*3rd January 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,027,370!!*





Great work everyone!!    Cracked that 8m+ barrier today!!


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2020)

*4th January 2020!!*

*15th!!  8,288,993!!*





Amazing work everyone!!    Such a great day!!


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2020)

*5th January 2020!!*

*15th!!  8,440,659!!*





Another great day for TPU    Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2020)

*6th January 2020!!*

*15th!! 8,560,836!!*






Another brilliant day from TPU    XtremeSystems a little higher than us today, but not by much...   Amazing guys!


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2020)

*7th January 2020!!*

*14th!!  8,684,973!!*





Great work to everyone today, amazing day for TPU    Massive score today everyone!!    Keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2020)

*8th January 2020!!*

*14th!! 8,852,420!!*





Another brilliant day everyone!!    Amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2020)

*9th January 2020!!*

*13th!!  8,388,810!!*




Great work everyone    8.3m+ and right on the tails of XtremeSystems    Love it!!


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2020)

*10th January 2020!!*

*12th!!  8,771,724!!*





Amazing work everyone, today we have leaped ahead of XtremeSystem's by over 500,000!!    Brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2020)

*11th January 2020!!*

*13th!! 8,953,938!!*





An amazing day for Team TPU!!    Nearly 9m points scored today and 2 places above XtremeSystems!!    Amazing work everyone, utterly brilliant!!


----------



## Bow (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2020)

*12th January 2020!!*

*14th!!  8,755,409!!*





Amazing work everyone    Apologies for the odd looking screen grab today, was doing this on my work laptop screen and it's not 1080P res lol  
Now we are on the right side of XtremeSystems


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2020)

*13th January 2020!!*

*14th!!  9,050,159!!*





We were so close to 13th place, what a day for TPU    Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2020)

*14th January 2020!!*

*13th!! 9,274,171!!*




What a day for team TPU    Brilliant work everyone!!  9.2m+ for the day!!  Outstanding everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2020)

*15th January 2020!!

11th!! 9,183,354!!*





11th place today!!    An amazing and awesome result for team TPU!!    XtremeSystems about 1m points behind for the day..  Outstanding work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2020)

*16th January 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,068,224!!*





Another amazing day for our TPU team!!    Getting so close to the top 10 position, it's amazing    Thank you everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2020)

*17th January 2020!!*

*10TH!!!!!!!!!  9,124,318!!*




Outstanding work yesterday guys!!  Bloody amazing!!    Top 10 in we go!!              I wonder can we make it there a second time tomorrow??.....


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2020)

*18th January 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,045,578!!*





Amazing work everyone    Such a great day today as the last few have been!!  Impressive works


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2020)

*19th January 2020!!*

*12th!!  9,230,847!!*




Amazing work everyone !!    Still above XtremeSystems and very near to that top 10...  Amazing!!


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2020)

*20th January 2020!!*

*12th!!  9,484,298!!*





XtremeSystems still on our tails but what a result    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2020)

*21st January 2020!!*

*10th!! 9,596,749!!*





Holey crunching batman!!   
TOP TEN for TPU yesterday!!    Still fending off XtremeSystems and hitting the top 10 as well??  What an achievement I think!!    Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2020)

*22nd January 2020!!*

*11th!! 9,719,835!!*





Now that's a shame that XtremeSystems just seemed to have pipped past us by a few thousand points but 11th place is outstanding work everyone!!    We have some very much dedicated members on our amazing team here    So proud to be a part of this team here at TPU, I hope by doing these updates each day is of help and use to everyone who contributes  
Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2020)

*23rd January 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,923,231!!*





Amazing work everyone!!   Just over 10,000 points between us and XtremeSystem!! What a great day for team TPU


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2020)

*24th January 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,631,317!!*





Very close day for us with XtremeSystems as always!!    Amazing results everyone, everyone is making team TPU proud!!    Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

*25th January 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,168,102!!*





It seems that XtremeSystems have pulled away from us everyone but that doesn't mean nor take away anything from what an amazing score we have produced today!!  Awesome work to anyone who contributed !!    Very nice Team TPU


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

*26th January 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,232,783!!*





Amazing work everyone!!    11th place and above XtremeSystems as well, that's just icing on the cake


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2020)

*27th January 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,669,713!!*





What a great day for Team TPU    We are motoring along with our contributions!!    Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## Antykain (Jan 28, 2020)

Getting close to that 10mil point mark..   nice!


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2020)

*28th January 2020!!*

*12th!!  8,508,782!!*





What another amazing day for team TPU   Great work everyone!!  So happy!!


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2020)

*29th January 2020!!*

*11th!! 9,347,234!!*






A brilliant day from TPU    We are storming up the charts and staying there!!  Getting so close to the top 10!!  An amazing feat considering our team size...  We have amazing members that is for sure


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2020)

Here's some results from the 29th January 2020 for the WCG Pie....  Enjoy 











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another amazing day for everyone involved    We really have an amazing team here at TPU, I know I say it a lot but we really do!!    Look at all the support!!  Doesn't matter whether or not you help with one work unit or 1000 in a day, everything helps towards our totals   

Can't thank everyone for supporting TPU enough     Keep up the amazing work everyone!!  

PS  How many times did I say amazing in this post??


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 30, 2020)

That's part of the reason I love WCG. Every tiny little bit of processing power is _making a difference_. Because it all adds up. 

Combines my passion & love for microprocessors (my 'ASD subject') with my passion & love for wanting to help people. Course, I can't do the latter easily with my pretty damned bad anxiety, so I feel like I can "do my bit" so to speak with WCG. Makes me feel like I have 'purpose'; my purpose is to maintain these machines and make sure the Science! gets done. I admit I've gone a bit crazy with it lately, and in the (potentially near) future I might be dialing back the output of some of my processors due to power usage concerns. (I've budgeted the monthly expenditure for a good chunk of extra kWh but until I get my power bill IDK if I can sustain it indefinitely). 

Anyway TechPowerUp is ahead of IBM! Daaaamn. :O I didn't realise that xD


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2020)

*30th January 2020!!

11th!!  9,201,292!!*





Great work from team TPU   A nice solid 11th place and extra 4 places back in 15th.... Awesome effort everyone


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2020)

*31st January 2020!!*

*11th!! 9,119,837!!*





Another amazing day for team TPU!!    Around 1m points higher today than XtremeSystems again, which is an amazing feat    Great work, support and contributions from everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2020)

*1st February 2020!!*

*14th!!  10,527,205!!*





What an amazing day for TPU!!  Over 10.5m points!!   Awesome work everyone!!    I can't wait to see tomorrow's scores


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2020)

*2nd February 2020!!*

*15th!!  8,936,044!!*





Great work from everyone at TPU today    It seems XtremeSystems had a little in reserve to push themselves up to 10th place yesterday    Still, we have had a very decent day and managed a very impressive score    Keep it going everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2020)

*3rd February 2020!!*

*16th!!  9,385,659!!*





Another great day for team TPU    Putting up some great numbers of late everyone, well done!!


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2020)

*4th February 2020!!*

*14th!!  9,050,452!!*





A cracking day for us as always    Great work everyone who's contributed


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2020)

*5th February 2020!!*

*14th!!  9,042,995!!*





A great day for team TPU today    9m++!!!  I see XtremeSystems have made it into the top 10, which seems to be very close for the first 2 to 3 places....  Amazing work everyone, really great work!!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2020)

*6th February 2020!!*

*14th!!  8,924,703!!*





Great work everyone     A brilliant day for team TPU !!


----------



## Antykain (Feb 8, 2020)

Good lord!  What has XtremeSystems done!   I think it's time we have a little 'talk' with them..


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2020)

*7th February 2020!!*

*16th!!  9,051,042!!*





Amazing work team TPU    Over the 9m+ points mark for the day    Can't ask for more than that!!  Brilliant work!!


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2020)

*8th February 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,929,142!!*





Another great day for and from TPU    So very close to the 9m points marker, can't wait to see that broken tomorrow     See you all then


----------



## phill (Feb 10, 2020)

*9th February 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,607,753!!*





Great work from everyone today at TPU     Lets hope we can get as good a day tomorrow as well


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2020)

*10th February 2020!!

14th!!  9,725,481!!*




Great work everyone today!!   And we are ahead of XtremeSystems as well, bonus!!   A smokin' 9.7m+ score today as well!!


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2020)

*11th February 2020!!*

*14th!!  9,254,180!!*





A great day for TPU    Not far behind XtremeSystems at all and a smokingly good day for us    Brilliant work everyone


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2020)

*12th February 2020!!*

*13th!!  9,299,766!!*





Amazing day for team TPU!!    We seemed to have hit over 9.2m+ points and surpassed XtremeSystems as well!!    What a day!!  Keep up the great work everyone


----------



## phill (Feb 14, 2020)

*13th February 2020!!*

*12th!! 9,064,533!!*

*

*

What a great day from our contributors!!    Ahead of XtremeSystems and nearly the top 10, I mean what else can we ask of our members??!!     Brilliant day all!!


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2020)

*14th February 2020!!*

*13th!!  8,608,690!!*





Great work team TPU   
A little ahead of XtremeSystems which is always a massive bonus but a great day for our team as always


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2020)

*15th February 2020!!*

*16th!!  7,863,552!!*

*

*

A great day even though we've dropped a few places (I'll blame myself for not having very many PC's on during the day guys  ) amazing efforts as always


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2020)

*16th February 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,119,051!!*





Great work as always everyone    Amazing effort as always


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2020)

*17th February 2020!!*

*14th!!  9,063,224!!*





An amazing day for everyone here    Over the 9m+ points marker and beating out XtremeSystems as well    Spot on everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2020)

*18th February 2020!!*

*13th!!  8,939,884!!*





Amazing day as always and we are ahead of XtremeSystems    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2020)

*19th February 2020!!*

*13th!!  8,817,626!!*




Another amazing day for team TPU    Great work to manage to surpass XtremeSystems and to get 13th place in the charts today


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2020)

*20th February 2020!!*

*13th!!  8,927,976!!*






Another smokingly good day for us here at TPU    Not far short of 9m for the day and near besting XtremeSystems by nearly a full 1m points!!    Can't ask more than that...  I wonder what is going on over there.....  Here's a bit of a guide for our opportunities and our threats to our 13th place in WCG....





I bet XtremeSystems can feel that burn guys....  Only 665.32 years to catch them up......


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2020)

*21st February 2020!!*

*13th!!  8,900,733!!*





Very nice work everyone    Just shy of 9m points everyone, but still bested XtremeSystems by around 700,000 today!!    Awesome work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2020)

*22nd February 2020!!*

*13th!!  9,104,213!!*





What a great day today we all had    !!  Awesome work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2020)

*23rd February 2020!!*

*14th!!  9,058,574!!*





Another amazing day for TPU    So many thanks and congrats to everyone who helped and contributed!!


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2020)

*24th February 2020!!*

*15th!!  9,211,747!!*





Another great day for team TPU    9.2m+ points!!!    Great work everyone, amazing work


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2020)

*25th February 2020!!*

*12th!!  9,285,325!!*





Now that's a great day     Brilliant work everyone!!    Over 800,000 points ahead of XtremeSystems today, we are doing very very VERY well!!


----------



## phill (Feb 27, 2020)

*26th February 2020!!*

*12th!!  9,430,087!!     *





Amazing work everyone!!  So close to being 1m points in front of XtremeSystems today, so very impressed!!


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2020)

*27th February 2020!!

11th!!  9,606,770!!*





Another amazing day and I mean amazing!!    9.6m+!!!!  That's a brilliant day for TPU!!    XtremeSystems being 1.4m behind us today, outstanding work everyone


----------



## Lorec (Feb 28, 2020)

phill said:


> *27th February 2020!!
> 
> 11th!!  9,606,770!!*
> 
> ...


MUAHAHAHAHAHA I love seeing how we trample on XtremeSystems    
Actually where did all that rivalry with ExtremeSystems came from?
I would say lets aim for Team China.
Those guys are comfortably 3M above us, they need to learn some humility


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2020)

Lorec said:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHA I love seeing how we trample on XtremeSystems
> Actually where did all that rivalry with ExtremeSystems came from?
> I would say lets aim for Team China.
> Those guys are comfortably 3M above us, they need to learn some humility


I don't believe there's any bad feelings towards XtremeSystems at all, I just note at times we are catching them up, so I figure, one for us to aim towards   No bad feelings just a harmless bit of fun  

Have you got your Xeon all ok and running again now @Lorec ??


----------



## Lorec (Feb 28, 2020)

phill said:


> I don't believe there's any bad feelings towards XtremeSystems at all, I just note at times we are catching them up, so I figure, one for us to aim towards   No bad feelings just a harmless bit of fun
> 
> Have you got your Xeon all ok and running again now @Lorec ??


TBH I got random powerdowns every two weeks-ish. 
I keep my crunchers in a open bench style so its maybe dust making shorts or something? 
My ryzen is going strong though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 29, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Actually where did all that rivalry with ExtremeSystems came from?


There's no rivalry, because it's really like:





and we're not the one with the spots!

There's actually a long history that I don't know other than that (IIRC) XS had a forum, it shut down, "refugees" came to TPU (@4x4n for example) and now they have a forum again.


----------



## phill (Feb 29, 2020)

*28th February 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,264,527!!*





Amazing work everyone    Over a million points difference today, outstanding work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2020)

*29th February 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,142,310!!*





What a smokingly good day for Team TPU   some big points again today!!    Well done everyone !!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2020)

*1st March 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,016,490!!*





What a day everyone !!    Great work and support as always, team TPU you are amazing!!


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 3, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There's no rivalry, because it's really like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What happened was XS had a huge crash that pretty much wiped out everything. The site was down for over a month if I remember right, when it came back a lot of stuff was lost.  A bunch of us came over to TPU and wizard gave us extreme refugee titles. At that time the TPU WCG team was just getting started by Fitseries,  and Chicken Patty was also a big part of growing the team as well. A good sized group of XS guys started crunching with TPU, some of us stuck around and I guess that's how it got started. Always been a friendly rivalry, everyone fighting for the cause.


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2020)

*2nd March 2020!!*

*12th!!  9,536,968!!*





An amazing day for team TPU    Great effort and work everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2020)

*3rd March 2020!!*

*12th!!  9,496,059!!*





Great work everyone    Another amazing day for team TPU!!    Awesome everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2020)

*4th March 2020!! *

*11th!! 9,649,177!!*





Great work everyone    Absolutely impressive and outstanding


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2020)

*5th March 2020!!*

*11th!!  10,169,972!!*





What an amazing day!!    Over 10m!!      Great work everyone at TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2020)

*6th March 2020!!*

*11th!!  10,273,088!!*





Another 10m+ day for team TPU!!    Fantastic work everyone    We are certainly, kicking bottom!!


----------



## phill (Mar 8, 2020)

*7th March 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,088,470!!*





Apologies guys about the looks of this one, but for some reason, I couldn't get access to the web site on my main PC...  Not sure what the problem is, but posted in the WCG thread...  

But still, amazing effort everyone!!    Still holding over 10m points for the day and nearly 2m points ahead of XtremeSystems for the day, that's an awesome achievement!!         Wonder what tomorrow will be like.......


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2020)

*8th March 2020....*

*12th!!  9,921,262!! *





Another cracking day everyone    Well done and thank you!!    Very close to the 10m points as well but what a day!!    Looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2020)

*9th March 2020!!

12th!!  11,070,746!!*





What a brilliant day for team TPU   11m+ points in a day and a very firm 12th position    Amazing efforts everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2020)

*10th March 2020!!

12th!! 10,597,103!!*





What a brilliant day for team TPU   10.5m+ points in a day and a very firm 12th position   Amazing efforts everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2020)

*11th March 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,588,621!!




*

Another amazing day for TPU and another 10.5m+ points for the team in a day!!    My word, TPU                       

XtremeSystems seems to have had a bit of a kick up the bottom today, passing us by a bit under a million points but that's not going to take away anything from what we have managed here these last two days   
I look forward to the results for today  !!


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2020)

*12th March 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,218,787!!*





Another amazing day from TPU    We certainly have been upping our game of late    Over 10.2m + points for today as well, every amazing!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2020)

*13th March 2020!!*

*12th!! 10,714,743!!*





Another amazing day as well everyone!!     Brilliant work!!  Not sure what has happened with ExtremeSystems but they are off in the distance!!   Can't wait too see what tomorrow is like


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2020)

*14th March 2020!!*

*12th!!  11,365,079!!*





We just seem to be getting better and better    11m+ today everyone, an amazing feat!!  Congrats to all contributing as always


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2020)

*15th March 2020!!*

*16th!!  10,074,574!!*





Another great day for team TPU   10m+ points is awesome!!    It seems XtremeSystems are flying away from us with 3 times the scores, but what you gonna do     Please keep up the great work everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2020)

*16th March 2020!!*

*12th!!  11,430,535!!*





A smokin' good day for everyone    Well done team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2020)

*17th March 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,744,755!!*





Another amazing day    Well done TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2020)

*18th March 2020!!

12th!!  10,659,698!!*





Another top dog day for TPU   Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2020)

*19th March 2020!!*

*12th!!  11,042,859!!*





Great work as always everyone!!     It seems XtremeSystems ran out of puff as they are now over 1/2 a million point behind us today.... Strange!!  But, congrats to everyone and thanks to everyone for their continued support!!


----------



## Bow (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2020)

*20th March 2020!!*

*13th!!  10,694,216!!*





Another amazing day for TPU    Over the 10.6m+ points marker which is an awesome sight!!    Great work everyone who's contributing!!


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2020)

*22nd March 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,733,470!!*





Another brilliant day for team TPU!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2020)

*23rd March 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,905,559!!*





Another brilliant day everyone!!    Smoking along we are!!    It seems XtremeSystems has taken a bit of a time out I guess....??    Might take a while to catch up with them but I'm damn sure we'll give it a good damn try!!


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2020)

*23rd March 2020!!*

*11th!!  11,910,332!!*





A bloody marvelous day for team TPU!!  Nearly 12m points for one day, now if that's not something to gloat about, I don't know what is!!    Excellent work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2020)

*24th March 2020!!*

*10th!! 11,699,785!!*





Amazing work everyone, we are in the top 10 of WCG today!!    Massive congrats and thanks for each and everyone who is contributed to make this possible!!


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2020)

*25th March 2020!!*

*10th!!  11,731,134!!*





Another day at 10th in the contributions list!!   Amazing efforts everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2020)

*26th March 2020!!*

*10th!!  11,940,750!!*





An amazing day for us, so close to 12m points for the day but so impressed!!    Keep it going everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2020)

*27th March 2020!!*

*10th!!  11,629,038!!



*

Another amazing day with getting close to that 12m marker....  Very impressive everyone    Great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2020)

*28th March 2020!!*

*10th!!  10,799,924!!*





Another outstanding day everyone, wow what a team we have here!!    Massively impressed and respects to everyone contributing as always    We couldn't do it without you all!!


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2020)

*29th March 2020!!*

*11th!! 10,332,158!!*





Brilliant and amazing work by all as always    We are really doing it proud for our team Captain @Norton !!


----------



## phill (Mar 31, 2020)

*30th March 2020!!*

*11th!!  11,286,932!!*





Amazing work everyone!!    We are so cooking with gas at the moment!!    Amazing effort!!  Roll on tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2020)

*31st March 2020!!

9th!!      10,917,602!!*





Wow!!   We are finally in single digits for our placement!!   Utterly amazing work everyone!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2020)

phill said:


> Wow!!   We are finally in single digits for our placement!!


It's got to be people moving processing power to CV19.


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2020)

I'd love to know @thebluebumblebee but from a few days ago, the numbers even TPU had where higher than todays..  But we are flying along!!


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2020)

*1st April 2020!!*

*11th!!  10,730,636!!*





Another amazing day everyone !!    Very close to 10th place and nearly a million points in front of XtremeSystems...  You seriously can't ask for anything more than that!!


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2020)

*2nd April 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,529,512!! *






A stunningly good day for TPU    Congrats to everyone who contributed!!  Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2020)

*3rd April 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,088,404!!*





Amazing work everyone     Besting that 10m+ points marker nicely today!!


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2020)

*4th April 2020!!*

*13th!!  10,078,184!!*





Another great day over 10m+!!    Extreme are a little ahead today, but not by masses at all    Hopefully it'll stay nice tomorrow, as at the moment tonight, it's bloody raining!!


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2020)

*5th April 2020!!  *

*13th!!  10,222,269!!*





Amazing work everyone    Still over our 10,000,000 points for the day!!    Massive efforts and contributions from everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2020)

*6th April 2020!!  *

*14th!!  9,828,677!!*





Another great day for team TPU     Sadly we've dropped a little below the 10m point marker but so so good still    Hopefully tomorrow we'll be able to hit it again    Amazing work everyone as always    I hope everyone is doing well and ok!!


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2020)

*7th April 2020!!*

*13th!!  9,746,420!!*





Another fantastic day today!!    Such amazing work from our TPU team


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 9, 2020)

Oh yeah! Keep the good work!


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2020)

*8th April 2020!!*

*11th!!  10,078,633!!*





Another outstanding day for WCG from TPU    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2020)

*9th April 2020!!*

*11th!!  10,128,872!!*





Another even better day than yesterday for team TPU    You guys are amazing!!


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2020)

*10th April 2020!!*

*11th!!  10,349,839!!*





Another brilliant day for the WCG team for TPU!!     I see we are hot on the heels of XtremeSystems as well     Cannot be a bad thing!!


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2020)

*11th April 2020!!*

*11th!!  10,313,788!!*





Another 10m+ points day    Wow you guys are all amazing supporting our team like this!!    Outstanding stuff!!


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2020)

*12th April 2020!!*

*11th!!  10,334,290!!*





Another amazing day from everyone, many congrats and massive thanks to everyone who contributed today!!


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2020)

*13th April 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,094,279!!*





Another great day for Team TPU    Great work everyone!!  Thank you as always for all the support and contributions!!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

Massive apologies everyone for the lack of updates, but here they all are now....

*14th April 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,196,167!!*





Amazing work everyone!!    So pleased and proud to see us north of 10m points for the day!!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

*15th April 2020!!*

*10th!!  10,385,291!!*





WOW!!  Inside the top 10 and surpassing XtremeSystems as well...  What a great day!!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

*16th April 2020!!*

*10th!!  9,905,618!!*




Another amazing day, 10th place is nicely ours!!  Congrats to everyone supporting our team!!


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2020)

*17th April 2020!!*

*10th!!  9,851,940!!*





Great work from everyone as always!!    Wow what a lovely spot, 10th place in the list!!    Amazing everyone!!  Thank you for all of your support!!


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2020)

*18th April 2020!!*

*10th!!  9,843,995!!*




And yet another day in the top 10!!  Oh my word everyone!!     

I wonder what tomorrow will bring....


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2020)

*19th April 2020!!*

*10th!! 10,137,850!!*





What a brilliant day for team TPU!!    10th in the list, then over 10m as well!!??  Awesome work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 22, 2020)

*20th April 2020!!*

*11th!!  10,221,613!!*





Amazing work everyone!!    11th place is awesome!!    Too bad XtremeSystems slipped past us today, there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Apr 22, 2020)

*21st April 2020!!*

*10th!!  10,372,235!!*





Amazing efforts everyone!!    Great work and another top 10 place for us today!!                     Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2020)

*22nd April 2020!!  *

*10th!!  8,470,244!!*





Great work everyone!!  I know the stats are a little all over the place today due to the update on the servers but still     10th place, awesome efforts!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2020)

*23rd April 2020!!*

*10th!!  11,878,633!!*





Now that's damn impressive everyone!!     Nearly 12m points for the day and we are in 10th place in the daily points generated....  How utterly awesome!!


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2020)

*24th April 2020!!*

*10th!!  9,980,066!!*





Amazing work everyone    Top 10 for the daily numbers, can't ask for more than that!!


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2020)

*25th April 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,494,463!!*




Amazing efforts everyone!!    Another awesome day for team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2020)

*26th April 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,317,522!!*






Now that's a damn close day for us    Just pipped XtremeSystems by less than 2,000 points!!    Amazing effort everyone!!  Well done!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2020)

*27th April 2020!!  
*
*13th!!  9,234,599!!*





A great day for team TPU     13th and over 9.2m points for the day, that is not something to not be proud of!!  Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2020)

*28th April 2020!!  *

*14th!!  9,130,610!!*





A great day as always everyone!!    Massive thanks and well done for the contributions!!


----------



## phill (May 1, 2020)

*29th April 2020!!*

*15th!!  9,092,124!!*





Amazing work everyone    Thank you all for the support you give us here at TPU!!


----------



## phill (May 1, 2020)

*30th April 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,370,599!!*





Great work everyone!!  An even better day today, 11th place and beating XtremeSystems as well!!    Awesome stuff!!


----------



## phill (May 2, 2020)

*1st May 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,047,213!!*





Amazing work everyone!!  So close to 10th as well....


----------



## phill (May 3, 2020)

*2nd May 2020!!*

*10th!!  8,870,267!!*





Wow what a day!!    10th place and beating XtremeSystems by a little as well    What a great day!!    Well done everyone at TPU!!


----------



## phill (May 4, 2020)

*3rd May 2020!!*

*11th!!  9,872,863!!*





Outstanding work everyone    We are motoring along!!  
See you tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 5, 2020)

*4th May 2020!!*

*12th!!  9,435,842!!*





Great work everyone!!    Very nice day!!


----------



## phill (May 6, 2020)

*5th May 2020!!*

*11th!!  8,736,921!!*





Great day everyone    Great effort and great score!!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2020)

*6th May 2020!!*

*9,046,749!!*





Darn good day today everyone, well done!!


----------



## phill (May 8, 2020)

*7th May 2020!!
*
*12th!!  8,825,469!!*





Another great day everyone!!    Nice work!!


----------



## phill (May 9, 2020)

*8th May 2020!!*

*12th!!  8,778,683!!*





Another great day everyone!!    Spot on!!


----------



## phill (May 11, 2020)

*9th May 2020!!*

*12th!!  8,505,384!!*





Great work everyone!!    Cracking results for today everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 12, 2020)

*10th May 2020!!*

*12th!!  8,313,822!!*





Amazing efforts today everyone   Great work!!


----------



## phill (May 12, 2020)

*11th May 2020!!  *

*13th!!  8,092,931!!*





A great day everyone    Impressive work!!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2020)

*12th May 2020!!*

*13th!!  8,445,725!!*





Another great day guys!!    Seems there's some movement at the top of the chart today!


----------



## phill (May 14, 2020)

*13th May 2020!!*

*15th!!  8,147,512!!*





Great work everyone    Great day for TPU as always!!


----------



## phill (May 15, 2020)

*14th May 2020!!*

*13th!!  7,987,450!!*





A great day everyone    Massive support as always


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

*15th May 2020!!

14th!!  7,980,685!!*





Another great day for team TPU!!     Thanks to everyone contributing as always!!


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

*16th May 2020!!*

*13th!!  8,140,222!!*





Another outstanding day for team TPU!!    Well done everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 18, 2020)

*17th May 2020!!*

*13th!!  8,670,434!!*





Well another smokin'ly great day for TPU!!    Great work by everyone, congrats and thank you all for the massive support!!


----------



## phill (May 20, 2020)

*18th May 2020!!*

*14th!!  8,521,347!!*





Great work everyone!!   Another great day for TPU


----------



## phill (May 20, 2020)

19th May 2020!!  





Great work everyone, 14th!!    It seems there's a few more teams hitting over the 4,000,000 points that I capture each day.....  Awesome effort everyone


----------



## phill (May 22, 2020)

*20th May 2020!!*

*15th!!  8,475,287!!*





Another great day for us again!!    Great work everyone!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

*21st May 2020!!*

*19th!!  8,065,941!!*






Good work today everyone!!    Top 20 and over 8m points for the day too!!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

*22nd May 2020!!*

*20th!!  8,220,828!!*





I'm guessing there might be a challenge a foot!!    Great work as everyone guys!!


----------



## phill (May 24, 2020)

*23rd May 2020!!  *

*21st!!  8,278,633!!*





Another great day everyone, over 8m points for the day!!


----------



## phill (May 26, 2020)

*24th May 2020!!*

*21st!! 7,986,886!!*





Great work everyone    Another great days crunching!!


----------



## phill (May 27, 2020)

*25th May 2020!!*

*17th!!  8,181,917!!*





Great work everyone    Over 8.1m points today!!


----------



## phill (May 27, 2020)

*26th May 2020!!*

*18th!!  8,092,166!!*




Another great day everyone!!     Just under the 8.1m points today but potato patatoe...   Awesome support as always


----------



## phill (May 28, 2020)

*27th May 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,110,658!!*





It seems because of the challenge we have a few more teams competiting    I'll try and keep tabs on the results for the team challenge as well    Great work to day everyone


----------



## phill (May 29, 2020)

*28th May 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,956,135!!*





Great work again as always TPU!! Cracking job!!


----------



## phill (May 30, 2020)

*29th May 2020!!*

*16th!!  7,926,152!!*





Amazing effort everyone    Can definitely tell there's a challenge going on!!


----------



## phill (May 31, 2020)

*30th May 2020!!*

*17th!!  8,004,384!!*





Another great day team TPU!!    8m+ points for the day!!


----------



## phill (Jun 2, 2020)

*31st May 2020!! *

*17th!!  7,466,172!!*





Another great successful day as always    Brilliant work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jun 2, 2020)

*1st June 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,883,060!!



*

Great work as always everyone!!     Cracking job!!


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2020)

*2nd June 2020!!*

*17th!!  8,170,028!!*




Rocking everyone!!    Amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2020)

*3rd June 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,035,178!!



*

Great work everyone!!    Amazing efforts


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2020)

*4th June 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,034,776!!*





Great work everyone!!    Crackin' result!!


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2020)

*5th June 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,019,100!!*





Great work everyone     Over the 8 million points marker again today!!    Great results!!!


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2020)

*6th June 2020!!*

*18th!!  7,569,360!!*





Great work everyone!!    Great days results!!


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2020)

*7th June 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,751,603!!*





Great work everyone    Very respectable position for the day!!


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2020)

*8th June 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,860,562!!*





Great work today everyone    17th is not bad at all


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2020)

*9th June 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,636,444!!*





Great work team TPU!!    Great score for today!!


----------



## phill (Jun 11, 2020)

*10th June 2020!!*

*20th!!  7,286,655!!*





Great work everyone, great results for the day!!


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2020)

*11th June 2020!!*

*19th!!  7,051,898!!*





Just above 7m points today, we have taken a bit of a drop sadly   But summer months and such I'm not so surprised by this   Keep those rigs running cool everyone!!  Don't want any hardware sacrifices!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 12, 2020)

Come on southern hemisphere, your turn.


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Come on southern hemisphere, your turn.


It was raining today damn it!!    Not much in the way of sun   

I still have nightmares of my electric meter out the front, ticking around and then blowing up when everything is turned on....  And what am I thinking trying to get more kit!!   !!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 12, 2020)

phill said:


> And what am I thinking trying to get more kit!!   !!


The infection is deep rooted in this one it is.


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The infection is deep rooted in this one it is.


Like never before sir!!    I have a few bits and pieces of kit I'd love to get setup and sorted but I'm running out of spare hardware!!     Oh and solar power it seems to be at the moment!!


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

*12th June 2020!!*

*20th!! 7,040,489!!*






Not a bad day everyone!!  7m+ points for the day!!


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

*13th June 2020!!*

*20th!!  6,940,233!!*





Another day and another good solid score!!    It's a shame we dipped below the 7m points but we've not dropped any places, so that's a bonus!!


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2020)

*14th June 2020!!*

*21st!!  7,097,537!!*





Good results today guys!!  Over the 7m + points marker !!    Thank you for the contributions!!


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2020)

*15th June 2020!!*

*19th!!  7,155,081!!*





Great efforts team TPU!!    These summer months are quite tuff on our small team


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2020)

*16th June 2020!!*

*19th!!  7,013,489!!*





Great work everyone    Points doing very well


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2020)

*17th June 2020!!*

*19th!!  7,054,785!!*





What another great day for team TPU    Great efforts everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2020)

*18th June 2020!!*

*19th!!  6,998,909!!*





Another great day!!     Great work everyone!!  See you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2020)

*19th June 2020!!*

*17th!!  6,707,813!!*





Nice work today everyone    I think the points are generally dropping quite a bit for all the teams of late...    Gutting shame....  Please do keep up the amazing work everyone


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2020)

*20th June 2020!!*

*20th!!  7,210,237!!*





Great work everyone!!    20th position on the 20th day!!


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2020)

*21st June 2020!!*

*21st!!  7,347,418!!*





Not a bad day at all!!  I think there's more teams cranking out some good numbers again today!!  Shocking!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2020)

*22nd June 2020!!*

*21st!!  7,326,255!!*





Great work everyone    Doing so well!!    See you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2020)

*23rd June 2020!!*

*18th!!  7,674,836!!*





Great efforts everyone!!    Great day for our amazing team!!


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2020)

*24th June 2020!!  *

*16th!!  7,285,235!!*





Great work everyone   16th place today


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2020)

*25th June 2020!!*

*16th!!  7,191,246!!*





Great work everyone    A brilliant day for our team here at TPU


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2020)

*26th June 2020!!*

*17th!!  6,944,548!!*





Another good day for team TPU as always    Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2020)

*27th June 2020!!*

*16th!!  6,927,986!!*





Good work today everyone    So close to the 7m points for the day!!  Please keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2020)

*28th June 2020!!*

*17th!!  6,792,727!!*





Great work everyone    Good result for the day


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2020)

*29th June 2020....*

*15th!!  7,030,689!!*





Very nice work everyone    Back up into the 7m points for the day!!


----------



## phill (Jul 1, 2020)

*30th June 2020!!*

*15th!!  7,150,117!!*





Great work everyone    Over the 7.1m mark for the day!!


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2020)

*1st July 2020...*

*15th!!  6,981,112!!*





Great work everyone!! Good solid result for the day


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2020)

*2nd July 2020!!*

*15th!! 6,906,162!!*





Great work everyone    Had a great day!!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2020)

*3rd July 2020!!*

*16th!!  7,087,254!!*





Great effort everyone!!    7m+ for the day is great work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 6, 2020)

*4th July 2020!!*

*16th!!  6,975,261!!*





Good work everyone    Solid result today!!


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2020)

*5th July 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,180,494!!*





Great result for the 5th July everyone!!    Amazing effort!!


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2020)

*6th July 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,069,799!!*






Another great day everyone    Over 7m+ points for the day!!    Great work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2020)

*7th July 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,082,206!!*





Great work everyone   Great work indeed!!  We are pulling some great numbers for the size of the team, very happy and impressed!  Thanks to all who is contributing!!


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2020)

*8th July 2020!!*

*18th!!  6,721,148!!*





Great results for the day everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2020)

*9th July 2020!!*

*16th!!  6,967,660!!*





Great work everyone    Great day support for TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jul 13, 2020)

*10th July 2020!!*

*16th!  6,691,982!!*





Good work everyone!!  Very nice daily score for us!!


----------



## phill (Jul 13, 2020)

*11th July 2020!!*

*17th!!  9,797,644!!*





Another good day everyone!!    Cant wait to see what tomorrow's are like!!


----------



## phill (Jul 13, 2020)

*12th July 2020!!*

*21st!!  7,287,039!!*





Great work everyone !!    Good way over 7m point marker as well!!  
I hope everyone was having a good day??


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2020)

13th July 2020!!

18th!!  6,967,667!!





Good work everyone     Well done indeed!!


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

*14th July 2020....*

*17th!!  7,069,283!!*





Great work everyone    Just over the 7m+ points today!!


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

*15th July 2020!!*

*15th!!  7,117,614!!*





Great work everyone    7.1m+ for the day!!    Thank you all!!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2020)

*16th July 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,164,056!!*





Great work everyone!!     Over 7.1m for the  day!!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2020)

*17th July 2020!!*

*16th!!  7,026,333!!*





Another great day everyone, just over the 7m points marker for the day!!    Impressive stuff!!


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

*18th July 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,161,524!!*





Great work guys and gals     7.1m+ points for the day!!


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

*19th July 2020!!*

*19th!!  7,132,005!!*





Great work everyone    Great work for the day!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

*20th July 2020!!*

*15th!!  7,33,973!!*





Great work everyone     Over 7.1m+ points today!!  Great work everyone who contributed!!!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

*21st July 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,059,401!!*





Great work everyone again !!    Great day, over 7m+ points !!


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2020)

*22nd July 2020!!*

*16th!! 7,057,492!!*





Great work everyone!!  7m+ day score!!    Awesome!!


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2020)

*23rd July 2020!!*

*15th!!  8,000,014!!*





Outstanding effort everyone     Just about as close but over, 8m points as you can get gues !!


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2020)

*25th July 2020!!*

*15th!!  8,223,577!!*





Amazing efforts everyone!!    Great work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2020)

*25th July 2020!!*

*13th!!!!  8,251,557!!*





Amazing work and effort everyone!!    13th place!!    We managed just over 8.2m+ points for the day, impressive stuff!!


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2020)

*26th July 2020!!*

*13th!! 8,494,618!!*





Amazing efforts everyone, 8.4m+ points for the day and 13th place!!    Awesome!!


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2020)

*27th July 2020!!*

*12th!!  8,372,582!!*





Wow guys!!   12th place and over 8.2m+ points for the day!!    Awesome efforts!!


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2020)

*28th July 2020!!*

*15th!!  7,936,067!!*





What a good day everyone, very pleased!!  Great work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2020)

*29th July 2020!!*

*14th!!  8,130,099!!*





Amazing work everyone!!    8.1m+ points for the day!!    Outstanding effort!!


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2020)

*30th July 2020!!*

*14th!!  8,322,591!!*





What a great day everyone    8.3m+ points for the day!!  Awesome work!!


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2020)

*31st July 2020!!*

*15th!!  8,390,014!!*






Awesome efforts everyone     nearly 8.4m points for the day!!    Amazing efforts!!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2020)

*1st August 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,001,636!!*





Great work everyone!!    Over 8m points today for TPU!!


----------



## phill (Aug 4, 2020)

*2nd August 2020!!

17th!!  7,801,239!!*





Great day everyone    Not far off the 8m point marker for the day, awesome work all


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2020)

*3rd August 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,169,135!!*





Amazing work everyone!!    hat a great day today!!  Over 8.1m points for the day, outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2020)

*4th August 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,945,781!!



*

Great work as always everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2020)

*5th August 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,836,923!!*

*

*

Great work everyone !!    Great score today!!


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2020)

*6th August 2020!!*

*16th!!  7,680,279!!\*





Another great day guys    Well done!!


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2020)

*7th August 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,963,292!!*





Great work everyone, so very close to that 8m point marker for the day!!   Massive thanks for all the support your all doing for our team, wouldn't be here without you all!!     See you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2020)

*8th August 2020!!*

*17th!!  7.920.252!!*





Great work today everyone    Very nearly 8m points for the day on the 8th day


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2020)

*9th August 2020!!*

*18th!!  8,054,088!!*





Awesome work everyone!!   Over the 8m point marker for the day, outstanding


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2020)

*10th August 2020!!*

*15th!!  8,237,614!!*





Amazing work everyone!!    15th place and over 8.2m+ points for the day!!    Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2020)

*11th August 2020!!*

*15th!!  8,229,600!!*





Another amazing day for Team TPU!!    15th place and over 8.2m+ points as well    Outstanding efforts from everyone!!  Thank you all!!


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2020)

*12th August 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,082,790!!*





Amazing efforts everyone for the 12th August!!    I  hope it cools down soon for everyone.....  I hope everyone is doing well and OK...


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2020)

*13th August 2020!!*

*16th!!  7,891,530!!*





Another great day for team TPU!!    Nice work everyone    Not very far away from 8m points today!!  Hopefully we'll hit it tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2020)

*14th August 2020!!*

*18th!!  7,397,563!!*





And there we go for the day    At least one thing has updated itself properly!!   Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2020)

*15th August 2020!!*

*18th!!  7,271,054!!*





Great work everyone    Great score for the day!!    Look forward to seeing you all again tomorrow     Same place ok??


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2020)

*16th August 2020!!*

*19th!!  7,822,677!!*





Great work everyone    Just over the 7.8m+ points for the day!!


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2020)

*17th August 2020!!*

*18th!!  8,168141!!*





Great work everyone!!    Over 8.1m+ points today for team TPU for WCG!!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2020)

*18th August 2020!!*

*17th!!  8,2833,351!!*





Great work everyone, we've managed to nearly hit 8.3m points for the day!!    Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2020)

*19th August 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,204,489!!*





Awesome work and efforts from everyone    8.2m+ points in a day and 16th place!!  Perfect!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2020)

*20th August 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,335,753!!*





Great work everyone, really great work!!    8.3m+ points for today and 16th place!!    Look forward to seeing you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2020)

*22nd August 2020!!*

*16th!!  7,966,180!!*





Great work everyone!!    So close to our 8m+ point score a day goal but us being that close, who cares   
I hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2020)

*22nd August 2020!!*

*17th!!  7,809,970!!*





Great work everyone    Nearly 8m points for the day today!!    Great effort!!


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2020)

*23rd August 2020!!*

*16th!!  7,782,990!!*





Great work everyone    Going very well as always    I hope to see you here tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2020)

*24th August 2020!!*

*17th!!  8,108,254!!*





Awesome efforts as always everyone!!    8.1m+ points and 17th place!!  Can't ask for more than that!!


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2020)

*25th August 2020!!*

*17th!!  8,159,461!!*






Another great day for us here at TPU   Over 8.1m points for the day and 17th!!    Congrats to everyone who has contributed today, awesome work!!    With some luck, I'll see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

*26th August 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,324,839!!*





A brilliantly amazing day for team TPU!    We hit just over 8.3m+ points today!!     Awesome work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

*27th August 2020!!*

*17th!!  8,408,745!!*





An even better day today than yesterday!!  Awesome work everyone!!    8.4m+ points TPU managed today!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

*28th August 2020!!*

*17th!!  8,685,266!!*





No need for words, just                    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

*29th August 2020!!*

*18th!!  8,488,138!!*





Bloody good show chaps and chapses!!    Nearly 8.5m points for the day, absolutely well pleased!!    If we can, it would be great to keep this up or get even higher!!    You guys here at TPU rock!!


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2020)

*30th August 2020!!*

*17th!!  8,529,107!!*




Well done everyone!!    8.5m+ points for the day!!  What an achievement!!


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2020)

*31st August 2020!!

17th!!  8,935,596!!*





Wow guys nearly 9m points for the day!!    Outstanding effort and results!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2020)

*1st September 2020!!*

*17th!!  8,951,198!!*





What an amazing day!! So close again to the 9m points marker for a day!!    Oh you lot never cease to amaze me!!


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2020)

*2nd September 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,500,857!!*





Great work everyone!!    8.5m points today, outstanding effort !!


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2020)

*3rd September 2020!!*

*16th!! 8,675,492!!*





Great work everyone, 8.6m+ points for the day!!    Outstanding!!    Hopefully see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2020)

*4th September 2020!!*

*15th!!  8,462,392*





Awesome efforts as always everyone!!    Not far short 8.5m points for WCG Pie....  Outstanding efforts!!


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2020)

*5th September 2020!!*

*8,465,317!!*





Congrats and great work everyone!!    We just shy of 8.5m points for the day but that is outstanding!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?!  Hope to see you back here tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2020)

*6th September 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,704,144!!*





Great holy molly guys!!    Great work indeed!!  Just over the 8.7m points for the day and wow!!    Massive thanks for all your support!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2020)

*7th September 2020!!*

*17th!!  8,672,412!!*





Another amazing day everyone!!    8.6m+ points for the day..  Outstanding    Hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2020)

*8th September 2020!!

15th!!  8,629,266!!*





What another great day for Team TPU!!   8.6m+ points as well, outstanding everyone!!   Hopefully see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2020)

*9th September 2020!!  *

*16th!!  8,119,943!!*





Great work everyone, let's hope we can keep it goes


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2020)

*10th September 2020!!*

*16th!!  8,027,867!!*





Great work everyone    Over the 8m+ marker for the day for us is a great effort    Well done and thank you for all the support!!   I hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2020)

*11th September 2020!!*

*18th!!  6,286,761!!*





Great work today everyone!!  The stats are a little messy today because there's a update on the WCG servers, so the points are quite where they 'should be' but still, great work everyone


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2020)

*12th September 2020!!*

*19th!!  10,484,979!!*





Great work everyone!!    I think the stats are a little messy with the maintenance that was going on with the servers but I think we have still made our solid scores as we always do!!    Outstanding efforts everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2020)

*13th September 2020!!*

*18th!!  8,646,508!!*





Great work everyone    Very nice daily stats here for us   8.6m+ points, can't argue with that at all!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2020)

*14th September 2020!!*

*14th!!  8,977,878!!*





Outstanding work everyone!!    So very near and close to the 9m point marker!!  Brilliant work everyone!!  Can we reach 9m points tomorrow?......


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2020)

*15th September 2020!!*

*14th!!  8,889,682!!*





Great work everyone!!  Actually, amazing work!!    Nearly 9m points for the day!!    Outstanding!!    I'll hopefully see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

*16th September 2020!!*

*15th!!  7,816,789!!*





Great work everyone!!    I believe there was some weirdness going on with WCG yesterday so I hope it's all sorted for tomorrow    Great efforts everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

*17th September 2020!!*

*16th!!  9,039,702!!*





Awesome efforts today everyone !!    Over 9m points for the day!!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

*18th September 2020!!*

*15th!!  8,683,651!!*





Great work everyone!!    Outstanding    8.6m+ points for the day is definitely not bad at all!!    Great work everyone, please do keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

*19th September 2020!!*

*13th!!  8,766,939!!*






An outstanding day as always everyone     Great work indeed!!    Not far from 8.8m points for the day either, impressive stuff!!


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2020)

*21st September 2020!!*

*19th!!  9,188,302!!*





Amazing and outstanding effort today everyone    Over 9.1m points for today!!    Amazing!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2020)

*22nd September 2020!!*

*18th!!  8,260,338!!*





Great work everyone    Great core today!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2020)

*23rd September 2020!!*

*17th!!  8,201,769!!*





Another amazing day everyone     Over the 8.2m points for a days crunching I'd say is damn awesome      I hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2020)

*24th September 2020!!*

*18th!!  8,582,956!!*





Great work everyone!!    Over 8.5m points today!!  Superb!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2020)

*25th September 2020!!

17th!!  8,856,732!!*





Great work everyone, not far off and we'd have maybe hit 9 million points!!     Outstanding efforts everyone, amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2020)

*26th September 2020!!*

*17th!!  9,064,930!!*




Amazing work everyone!!  9m+ points for the day!!    Outstanding everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2020)

*27th September 2020!!

15th!!  9,724,919!!*

*

*

That's amazing everyone!!    Rather close getting on towards 10m for a day there !!    Outstanding efforts*         *


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

*28th September 2020!!*

*16th!!  9,651,477!!*





Wow what a great day everyone!!    9.6m+ points for the day!!    Can we hit 10m soon?!  Outstanding everyone!!    Massive congrats!!


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

*29th September 2020!!

16th!!  9,621,585!!*





Another amazing day!!    9.6m+ again!!    Outstanding everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2020)

*30th September 2020!!*

*15th!!  9,131,804!!*





Another outstanding day everyone!!    Over 9.1m+ points for the day!!  Massive congrats and thank you's to everyone contributing to help make this possible!!


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2020)

*1st October 2020!!*

*15th!!  9,479,321!!*





Amazing efforts again as always everyone!!   Just under 9.5m points for the day!!  Outstanding!!    Hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2020)

*2nd October 2020!!*

*13th!!  10,147,690!!*





What a day everyone!!    Over 10m points!!    Wow!! Awesome effort and work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2020)

*3rd October 2020!!*

*13th!!  10,158,899!!*





Well WOW!!    What a result everyone!!      Another day and over 10m+ points again!!  Amazing efforts!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2020)

*4th October 2020!!*

*13th!!  10,366,976!!*





Wow what another crackingly amazing day!!    Outstanding work everyone!!    Hopefully have a few days like this!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2020)

*5th October 2020!!*

*20th!!  10,635,939!!*





Another 10m+ points scored in a day!!    Outstanding guys and gals!!     Awesome efforts!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2020)

*6th October 2020!!*

*17th!!  10,749,848!!*





Amazing work everyone!!    Nearly 10.8m points!!     Great efforts from everyone, thank you so much!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2020)

*7th October 2020!!*

*18th!!  10,186,315!!*





Another 10m+ day!!    Outstanding everyone!!    Amazing efforts from everyone, outstanding work!!


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2020)

*8th October 2020!! *

*16th!!  10,519,389!!*





Amazing efforts as always everyone!!  Wow another day and another 10m+ points for the team!!    Outstanding work everyone!!    Hope this may long continue!!


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2020)

*9th October 2020!!

15th!!  10,615,052*





Outstanding work again!!!  Well over the 10.5 million points for the day!!  Outstanding result, everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2020)

*10th October 2020!!*

*17th!!  10,086,607!!*





Amazing stuff everyone, still over 10m points for the day   
Cracking result for the day!!    I hope that I'll be able to see everyone again tomorrow for another 10m+ score for the day!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2020)

*11th October 2020!!*

*17th!!  10,264,991!!*





Amazing efforts everyone!!    10m+ points again for team TPU!!    Outstanding everyone!!    Hopefully with tomorrow's update, we'll have another day like this!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2020)

*12th October 2020!!*

*13th!!  10,542,523!!*





Another amazing day everyone!!  Another 10.5m+ points, outstanding!!     I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2020)

*13th October 2020!!*

*13th!!  10,153,808!!*





Amazing efforts everyone!!  10m+ points again today!!  Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2020)

*14th October 2020!!*

*14th!!  9,993,112!!*





Oh man thats just too close to call!!    About 7,000 points away from the 10m pointer marker today everyone...  Such a great score...  How many days can we hold at getting 10m+ a day??......


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2020)

*15th October 2020!!*

*14th!!  10,176,381!!*





Outstanding efforts there everyone, over the 10m+ points again today    Congrats!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2020)

*16th October 2020!!*

*15th!!  9,869,909!!*





That's a big shame for us, just dropped out below for the 10m point marker for the day!!   Hopefully tomorrow we can hit that 10m+ score again    Great work everyone though, great support as always


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2020)

*17th October 2020!!*

*15th!!  10,003,823!!*





And there we have the magic number again     10m+ points for a single day for TPU, outstanding !!


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

*18th October 2020!!

14th!!  9,374,253!!*





Nice work everyone!!   Just under 9.4m points for the day   Hopefully tomorrow we can crack that 10m points barrier again   Hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

*19th October 2020!!*

*21st!!  10,367,641!!*





What an amazing day for the top 20 odd teams!!  Wow where did these numbers come from?!?!  We managed a massive 10.3m points plus today and the gap between 1st and 2nd is a near massive 85m points!! Sandbagging of the nth degree maybe??!?!   Or just one of the new AMD based supercomputers turning on......  Ummm....  

Hopefully see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2020)

*20th October 2020!!*

*16th!!  10,039,476!!*





Another massive congrats to all of our contributors today!!    Outstanding efforts everyone, we've managed to surpass 10m points again for the day     Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2020)

*21st October 2020!!*

*16th!!  10,039,476!!*





Great work as always everyone!!     Now with another day over 10m+ points, can we make it three days??    Amazing efforts as always everyone, thank you!!    See you tomorrow hopefully for another update....


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2020)

*22nd October 2020!!*

*15th!!  10,103,306!!*





Outstanding everyone    10.1m+ points for the day!!    Amazing!!    Great work everyone, hopefully we'll all see each other again tomorrow, same place??


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

*23rd October 2020!!*

*14th!!  10,286,354!!*





Another smokingly good day for our team!!    Wow what a day!!  14th place and over 10.2m points for the team as well!!    Outstanding everyone, massive congrats and massive thanks for all your support!!    Well, hopefully we'll see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

*24th October 2020!!*

*16th!!  10,458,821!!*





Another day with TPU hitting over 10 million points!!    Outstanding!!    I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2020)

*25th October 2020!!*

*14th!!  10,678,387!!*





What an amazing day for team TPU!!     Congrats everyone and massive thanks for the support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2020)

*26th October 2020!!*

*15th!!  10,135,852!!*





Another smashing day everyone!!    Brilliant effort and massive thanks for the days scores!!    10.1m+ points again!!


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2020)

*27th October 2020!!*

*14th!!  10,771,325!!*





Wow!!    Massive score today everyone!!    10.7m+ for the day is outstanding!!    Wow everyone, such a result!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2020)

*29th October 2020!!*

*15th!!  10,813,015!!



*

What a day everyone!!    Nearly 11m points for the day is an outstanding achievement !!    Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

*29th October 2020!! *

*13th!!  10,006,047!!*





Another amazing day everyone, many thanks for all the support and the contributions done for team TPU!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

*30th October 2020!!*

*13th!!  10,300,557!!*





Outstanding efforts everyone    Great work indeed!!    13th place as well!!  Brilliant!!    Hopefully catch you all again tomorrow for another smokin' hot update


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2020)

*31st October 2020!!*

*12th!!  9,937,372!!*





Outstanding work everyone!!    Such a shame we missed out on hitting 10m points today but it's an awesome result!!     Well hopefully, I'll see you back here again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

Well here goes for the Rosetta Pie for the 1st November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Then again, maybe not.... 

It seems Rosetta isn't playing fair at the moment, so here's hoping we can get some work units through soon..... 
Hope to see some points from someone soon if the server sends out any!!   Thanks as always guys for the support


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

And here we go again for Rosetta Pie for the 2nd November 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoner of the day??.....





Sadly no one again today but at least we have had some points on the board today!!    Nice one @Bow thank you for keeping it going!!    Tried a few times and nothing ever downloaded to the machine, was frustrating!!  
Here's hoping for a better show tomorrow  

Take care guys


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

*1st November 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,664,187!!*





Wow what a great day for team TPU!!    Outstanding effort everyone, that's amazing work!!    Can't wait to see if tomorrow brings us the same fortune!!


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

*2nd November 2020!!*

*22nd!!  11,762,583!!*





What in the....?!?!?!?!?!?  11.76m points for the day!?!?!?!  Fricking outstanding everyone!!    I hope we have another day like that tomorrow  
Hopefully see you all then


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

*3rd November 2020!!*

*19th!!  11,454,482!!*





Great work everyone!!    Wow what a score for today!!  11.4m+!!  How on earth are we doing it?!?!?  Well, lets try to keep doing it if we can!!    Outstanding effort and work!!    Until tomorrow!!.....


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2020)

*4th November 2020!!*

*19th!!  11,018,319!!*





Another massive congrats to everyone for getting us to hit over 11m points again!!  Such an achievement its unreal!!     I swear everyone is just trying to keep me super busy!!   Hopefully we'll see each oher again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2020)

*5th November 2020!!*

*19th!!  10,661,299!!*





Amazing efforts as always everyone!!  Congrats for the massive score of 10.6m+ points today!!    Hopefully see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2020)

*6th November 2020!!*

*20th!!  11,174,621!!*





Great work again everyone!!     Over 11m points for the day!!    Outstanding efforts as always!!     Looking forward to tomorrow now!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2020)

*7th November 2020!!*

*18th!!  10,949,993!!*






We where so close to 11m points again today!!  Outstanding efforts everyone, thank you so much for the support for team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2020)

*8th November 2020!!*

*18th!!  10,975,077!!*





Another amazing day for contributions to team TPU!!    Outstanding everyone!!     So very close to another 11m point day,


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

*9th November 2020!!*

*16!!  10,846,780!!*





Such a result even being slightly lower today...  Outstanding everyone!!    Please keep up the great work!!


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 11, 2020)

Why not, i did look since a few Years ago for the GPU specs.
No other site list them usefull then techpowerup  

Another Point is the support for VGA BIOS


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

*10th November 2020!!*

*15th!! 10,949,913!!*





Awesome results here again everyone!!    So close to the 11m mark again for the day, outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2020)

*11th November 2020!!*

*13th!!  10,676,031!!*





Massive thanks to everyone contributing today!!  Really great work as always!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

*12th November 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,409,416!!*





Amazing work everyone!!   Over 10.4m points today, that's an amazing score!!      Hope to see you back again tomorrow.....


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

*13th November 2020!!  *

*12th!!  10,844,219!!*





Amazing efforts everyone, please keep going!!    We'll hopefully catch up again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

*14th November 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,580,302!!*





Well what a stunning day today was     Over 10.5m points scored for us in the day, outstanding everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2020)

*15th November 2020!!*

*13th!!  10,687,601!!*





Great work everyone!!    Brilliant score for the day as well!!     Thank you to all for the massive push!!     Our challenge started today, so I'll update that in the thread for you all


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2020)

*16th November 2020!!*

*19th!!  11,823,386!!*

*

*

Another superb day for team TPU!!    Not far off a 12m point day!!  If we can hit that, it would be even more so amazing!!  Everyone you never cease to amaze me!!


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

*17th November 2020!!*

*16th!!  11,236,276!!*





Stonking good work today everyone!!    Massive well done everyone!    Brilliant day for TPU!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2020)

*18th November 2020!!*

*16th!!  10,681,129!!*





What another amazing day everyone!!    Well done!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2020)

*19th November 2020!!

15th!!  11,412,767!!*





An even better day than yesterday, utterly outstanding!!   Well done everyone and massive thanks to everyone as well!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2020)

*20th November 2020!!*

*15th!!  11,713,549!!*





Another outstanding day everyone, well done!!    Really pushing it which is amazing to see!!    Thank you all so much for the support for this amazing team!!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2020)

*21st November 2020!!*

*16th!!  12,004,997!!*





Another amazing day and one we have managed to get over 12m points for the day!!    Oustandning work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2020)

*22nd November 2020!!*

*16th!!  11,788,107!!*





Well done everyone, great result as always    Jus tunder 11.8m points for the day..  Very impressive stuff!!    Until tomorrow....


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2020)

*23rd November 2020!!*

*14th!!  11,774,167!!*





Massive congrats as always everyone!!    Not fair off 11.8m points for the day and that is amazing!!    Hope to see you here again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2020)

*24th November 2020!!*

*14th!!  10,659,436!!*





Great work everyone !!    Fantastic effort as always and thank you all for such amazing support!!


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2020)

*25th November 2020!!*

*16th!!  10,708,204!!*





Great work everyone!!    Over 10.7m points for the day, brilliant!!  Utterly brilliant!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2020)

*26th November 2020!!*

*15th!!  11,060,851!!*





Great work everyone!!    11m+ score for the day?!  Wow guys outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2020)

*27th November 2020!!*

*15th!!  10,664,366!!*





Amazing efforts everyone!!    Thank you all for the massive contributions as always!!    Hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

*28th November 2020!!*

*15th!!  11,086,521!!*





Amazing efforts as always everyone at TPU!!    11m points for the day is very awesome!!    Great work everyone, hope to see you here again tomorrow for another update as always


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

*29th November 2020!!*

*15th!!  11,117,256!!*





Amazing work everyone!!    11.1m+ for the day, that's awesome work!!    Hopefully catch up with you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2020)

*30th November 2020!!*

*15th!!  11,052,827!!*





Great work as always everyone!!     Great work to see that we are so close to XtremeSystems!!   Outstanding efforts all round!!     Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2020)

*1st December 2020!!*

*15th!!  11,038,598!!*






Another amazing 11m+ points day for team TPU!!    Everyone, massive thanks to you all for making this possible!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2020)

*2nd December 2020!!*

*13th!!  11,167,309!!*





What a brilliant day crunching everyone!!    13th place and over 11.1m points as well?!  Crikey, its amazing     Please do everyone keep up the amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2020)

*3rd December 2020!!*

*12th!!  11,331,816!!*





Wow what a day everyone!!    12th place out of a lot more than 50!!  This team is just pure awesome!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2020)

*4th December 2020!!*

*14th!!  11,022,773!!*





Great work as always everyone    14th for the day and still over 11m points !!    Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2020)

*5th December 2020!!*

*15th!!  10,579,418!!*





Another smokin' day!!  Well done everyone, such a great day!!   Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2020)

*6th December 2020!!*

*15th!!  10,462,173!!*





10.4 million points and what a day!!     Great work everyone and I hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2020)

*7th December 2020!!*

*16th!!  10,568,318!!*





Great work as always everyone, guys and gals you are amazing!!    Massive thanks for the great work and score today!!


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2020)

*8th December 2020!!*

*15th!!  10,847,889!!*





Superb work everyone    Over 10.8 million points for the day, that is outstanding!!    Great work!!


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2020)

*9th December 2020!!*

*15th!!  10,949,922!!*





Amazing efforts everyone!!     So close to 11m million pounds but also getting closer to XtremeSystems for the day too


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2020)

*10th December 2020!!*

*15th!!  10,892,812!!*





Great work everyone, such a good day!!    10.8m points and some and we surpassed Xtreme Systems as well!!  Outstanding efforts!!


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2020)

*11th December 2020!!*

*16th!!  11,067,074!!*





Great work everyone, great scores today and great efforts as always     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2020)

*12th December 2020!!*

*14th!!  10,868,729!!*





Great work everyone, really great result for today    Not far from 10.9m points or even 11m points for the day..  Awesome stuff!      Hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2020)

*13th December 2020!!*

*14th!!  10,683,046!!*





Great work everyone!!    Amazing day for points!!  10.6 million points plus!!    Outstanding!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2020)

*14th December 2020!!*

*15th!!  11,047,576!!*





Great work everyone, over 11m points for today!!    Outstanding!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow with another 11m points day!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2020)

*15th December 2020!!  *

*14th!!  11,028,510!!*





Another amazing day everyone, massive thanks and well done!!     Over 11m points again so outstanding efforts!!    Impressive as always and very happy!! Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2020)

*16th December 2020!!*

*14th!!  10,718,513!!*





Great work again everyone!!  We've smashed through another 10.7m points for the day, now that can only be awesome!!     Great work team!!   Hope to catch you again tomorrow for another update....


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2020)

*17th December 2020!!*

*13th!!  11,197,808!!*





Amazing efforts today everyone, 13th place and very nearly to 11.2m points for the day!?  Outstanding everyone!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

*18th December 2020!!

13th!!  11,029,979!!*





Great support and contributions from everyone!!   Outstanding work everyone!! Over 11m points for the day as well, brilliant effort everyone!!    Hopefully see you all again tomorrow....


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

*19th December 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,691,987!!*





Great work everyone!!    Flying along as always!!    Outstanding!!     Hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update.....


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

*20th December 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,762,583!!*





Great work everyone!! 10.7m points for the day, outstanding work!!     Massive thanks for the contributions and hope to see you again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2020)

*21st December 2020!!*

*12th!!  10,926,575!!*





Another smokin' great day everyone, outstanding!!     We couldn't have done it without everyone taking part, so thank you's for everyone supporting and contributing to our team!!     Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2020)

*22nd December 2020!!*

*13th!!  11,254,795!!*





Wow everyone, what a day!!    11.2m+ points for the day!!  Amazing day and contributions!!   Massive thanks everyone!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2020)

*23rd December 2020!!*

*12th!!  11,239,608!!*




Amazing efforts today everyone     12th place and over 11.2m points for the day...  Outstanding!!           
Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2020)

*24th December 2020!!*

*11th!!  11,210,000!!*





What a day!!     We've even managed to surpass Xtreme Systems, so we definitely be doing something very well rather than bad I think!!  Amazing efforts from everyone !!  Massive congrats and well dones everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2020)

*25th December 2020!!*

*12th!!  11,105,359!!*





Great work everyone!!    Amazing efforts and still over 11.1m points today!!  Unreal!!     Blown away by the mass of contributions and support we have had, as I always am!!  Take care everyone and hopefully we'll see each other again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2020)

*26th December 2020!!*

*11th!!  11,864,439!!*






Wow what a great day!!     Nearly hitting 12m points for the day and we are close to the top 10 for WCG Contributions!!     Guys and gals you are amazing!!                                         

Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2020)

*27th December 2020!!*

*11th!!  11,774,506!!*

*

*

Great work everyone!!    11th position and surpassing XtremeSystems points for a second day in a row...  Outstanding work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2020)

*28th December 2020!!  *

*12th!!  11,444,657!!*





Great work everyone, really great work!!     Managed an amazing 11.4 million points for the day and we are just a smidge behind XtremeSystems as well...  That cannot be bad!!    Take care everyone and hope to see you again tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2020)

29th December 2020!!

12th!!  11,402,986!!  





Well another really great day for team TPU!    Been having some really good crunching days of late, all over 11m a day, I can't thank everyone enough for the support    Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2021)

*30th December 2020!!*

*12th!!  11,395,496!!*





Great work everyone, what a brilliant day!!    Brilliant work    Hope to see you all again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2021)

*31st December 2020!!*

*14th!!  11,145,335!!*





Another great day everyone     Over the 11.1 million points, I think that's impressive!!      Lets hope we can keep it going!!    Hope to see you again at the next update


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2021)

*1st January 2021!!*

*13th!! 10,424,554!!*





Great work everyone     What a great start to the new year!!     Keep the party going!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2021)

*2nd January 2021!!*

*13th!!  11,499,050!!*





Congrats team TPU    Just shy of 11,500,000 for the day!!     

Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2021)

*3rd January 2021!!*

*14th!!  11,181,318!!*





Great work everyone!!     Another day over 11m points!!     We really do have an amazing team here at TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2021)

*4th January 2021!!*

*13th!!  11,754,130!!*





Great work again everyone and even higher score than yesterdays stats!!  11.8 million points nearly is so impressive     Great work everyone!!  Rather close to 12th as well, reckon we could pass them with some good sunny weather      Take care everyone, see you in the next update with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2021)

*5th January 2021!!

12th!!  11,277,694!!*





Great work everyone today!!   12th place for the daily contributions and over 11.2 million points as well!?! Wow everyone!      Hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2021)

*6th January 2021!!*

*11th!!  11,376,691!!*





Great work everyone today!!    11th place and over 11.3m points!!??  Outstanding!!      Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    I hope everyone is keeping safe and sound!!


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2021)

*7th January 2021!!*

*11th!!  11,758,238!!*





Wow everyone!!     11th place and just over 11.7m points for the day, outstanding work!!    Can't thank you all enough for the work you put in to these great causes!!  Hope to see you again tomorrow    Take care and stay safe!!


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2021)

*8th January 2021!!*

*11th!!  11,590,283!!*





Amazing work as always everyone!!     11.5m points for the day and a fantastic place of 11th!!  TPU you are amazing!!    Until tomorrow, hope to see you then!!


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2021)

*9th January 2021!!*

*11th!!  11,520,811!!*





Great work everyone today!!     11th place and a total of over 11.5m points as well!?  I mean how awesome are you all?!?!?!       Take care everyone and hope to see you again soon tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2021)

*10th January 2021!!*

*12th!!  11,297,866!!*





Another day and another amazing crunching stats as always!!    Great work everyone!!  11.29m points, may as well call that 11.3m I'm sure but still, great effort as always and thank you all to everyone who contributed!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2021)

*11th January 2021!!*

*13th!!  11,398,505!!*





Great work everyone!!    11.4m (near as damn it!! ) today, outstanding!!     Hope everyone is doing well and ok and is taking care of themselves...  Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2021)

*12th January 2021!!*

*13th!!  11,075,266!!*





Great work everyone, solid performance and contribution as always!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2021)

*13th January 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,433,237!!*





Now another impressive day for our WCG team, great work as always everyone!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2021)

*14th January 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,778,847!!*





Another brilliant day for team TPU!!     12th place as well and above Xtreme Systems!   Awesome work everyone!!!


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2021)

*15th January 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,675,124!!*





Another great day everyone!!     Great work!!  Hope to see you all again soon, maybe tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2021)

*16th January 2021!!  *

*12th!!  10,305,391!!*





Brilliant days work everyone!!     Great stuff!!


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2021)

*17th January 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,561,611!*





Another brilliant day today, it's been very positive indeed      Hope to see you stopping by, take care everyone and stay safe


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2021)

*18th January 2021!!*
*
12th!!  10,692,778!!*





Great work as always guys and gals, the support from you to TPU is outstanding!!     Hope to catch you back here again tomorrow....


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2021)

*19th January 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,747,038!!*





Great work everyone as always!!    A very nice and comfortable 12th place, great work everyone, great work!!    Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update    I hope everyone is safe and sound!!


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2021)

*20th January 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,506,882*






Congrats everyone today!!     Massively great work and I hope everyone is keeping well and safe      Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2021)

*21st January 2021!!  *

*12th!!  10,660,942!!*





An awesome effort everyone, that's amazing work!!    I hope everyone is safe and sound and keeping busy!!   Although, not too busy....   Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2021)

*22nd January 2021!!*

*13th!!  10,703,061!!*





Another great result for today everyone!!     Massive respect!!     Just over 10.7 million points for yesterdays contribution, outstanding!!     Hope to see you all again for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2021)

*23rd January 2021!!   *

*13th!!  10,332,542!!*





Amazing efforts everyone     Done well again today, over 10.3 million points for the day!!    Great efforts indeed!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2021)

*24th January 2021!!*

*13th!!  10,484,272!!*





Amazing work everyone!!!    Just under 10.5 million points, that is impressive I know!!  I hope everyone is taking it easy and staying safe!! Until tomorrow everyone....


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2021)

*25th January 2021!!*

*13th!!  10,859,712!!*





Another brilliant day everyone, well done and congrats as always!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update......


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2021)

*26th January 2021!!*

*13th!!  11,080,127!!*





Amazing work everyone!!     11 million points for today!!    Brilliant work everyone!!  Wonder what the 27th stats will show.....


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2021)

*27th January 2021!!*

*13th!!  10,820,973!!*





10.8 million points for today!!    Great work everyone!!     Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2021)

*28th January 2021!!*

*13th!!  10,621,533!!*





A very nice result yesterday, 13th place and over 10.6 million points for the day    Outstanding everyone, massive thanks!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2021)

*29th January 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,669,841!!*





What another great day of contributions for team TPU!!     Outstanding efforts from everyone as always!!     Roll on again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2021)

*30th January 2021!!*

*14th!! 11,070,595!!*





Outstanding worke everyone!!    just over the 11 million point marker!!     You lot are amazing!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2021)

*31st January 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,699,900!!*





Great work everyone, solid results across the whole team!!  Brilliant work  well done to everyone who has beena able to contribte    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2021)

*1st February 2021!!*

*13th!! 11,071,635!!*





Great work everyone!!    Wow we are over the 11 million point marker for a day here!! Impressive stuff!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update??   Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2021)

*2nd February 2021!!*

*13th!!  11,030,245!!*





Amazing work everyone!!    Over 11m points for the day!!    Outstanding!!  Great efforts everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2021)

*3rd February 2021!!*

*13th!!  10,922,827!!*





Another amazing day everyone!!  Well, you really do punch it out the park don't you!!    Amazing efforts everyone!!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2021)

*4th February 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,909,281!!*





Great work as always everyone at TPU!!     Amazing effort and awesome contributions!!     Take care everyone!!  Hope to see you again soon!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2021)

*5th February 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,978,690!!*





Great work everyone, what an amazing result for yesterday!!     Hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2021)

*6th February 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,769,260!!*






Another great day for team TPU    As always makes waves!!


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2021)

*7th February 2021!!*

*10,700,941!!*





Great work everyone, another really great day for contributions to WCG !!     Can't wait to see tomorrow's results


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2021)

*8th February 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,762,645!!*





Great work everyone!!  10.7 million points for the day and 12th in the daily position!!  Outstanding efforts from everyone, thank you so much!!     Hope to see you again tomorrow for the next update!


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2021)

*9th February 2021!!*

*11th!!  10,794,936!!*





Very well done everyone for not only hitting 11th place today, but for being so damn awesome at the same time!!       Take care everyone, hope to you see you back again for another update!


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2021)

*10th February 2021!!*

*11th!!  10,892,166!!*





Another great day everyone, I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2021)

*11th February 2021!!*

*11th!!  10,848,712!!*





Great work everyone, that's one amazing contribution today!!


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2021)

*12th February 2021!!

11th!!  10,749,432!!*





Another damn good day again, guys and gals you never disappoint when it comes to WCG!!   Outstanding work and effort from everyone!!    Massive thanks as always!!


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2021)

*13th February 2021!!*

*11th!!  10,581,165!!*





Great work again from everyone doing WCG!!  11th place as well!!    Hopefully we'll have another outstanding update tomorrow as well!!     Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2021)

*14th February 2021!!*

*11th!!  11,039,611!!*






Well 11th place and what have we managed to do today as well?!   Over 11,000,000 points as well!    Utterly outstanding everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2021)

*15th February 2021!!*

*11th!!  10,461,969!!*





Brilliant work everyone!!   Really good solid score today and onwards we are to 11,000,000 points as well....  Great support as well from our amazing team, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2021)

*16th February 2021!!  *

*11th!!  10,812,704!*





Amazing efforts everyone, truly a great day for contributing!!    Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2021)

*17th February 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,459,358!!*





Another very massive and stable 10,400,000 points plus for us today!!     Massive thanks and congrats to everyone who contributed to our WCG team today!!!!   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2021)

*18th February 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,903,071!!*





Amazing work everyone, nearly 11 million points today for the team!!


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2021)

*19th February 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,611,497!!*




Another great day of over 10.6 million points as well!!      Outstanding everyone!!  Thank you for your continued support!!


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2021)

*20th February 2021!!*

*11th!!  11,019,625!!*





Amazing everyone!!     11th place with an 11,000,000+ score!!    How perfect is that really!!??   Massive thanks for the support as always everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2021)

*21st February 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,515,820!!*





Another amazing day as always, 10.5 million points plus again today towards team TPU!!  Utterly amazing effort!!


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2021)

*22nd February 2021!!*

*12th!!  11,233,113!!*





Another amazing day today everyone, well done indeed!!   Over 11 million points for the day is amazing!!      Take care everyone and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2021)

*23rd February 2021!!*

*12th!!  11,351,246!!*





Awesome work everyone, amazing support as always, brilliant day of over 11.3 million points     Hope to see you for tomorrow's update


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2021)

*24th February 2021!!*

*12th!!  11,037,244!!*





Well another 11 million plus points day for team TPU!!    Outstanding efforts everyone, really great work indeed!!


----------



## phill (Feb 27, 2021)

*25th February 2021!!*

*10th!!!!  11,086,106!!*





Well stunned more than normal everyone, but we've just got the 10th spot for the daily contributions for today!!!!   Outstanding efforts everyone, what a day!!     And over 11 million points as well...  You all never cease to amaze me!!


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2021)

*26th February 2021!!*

*12th!!  11,009,713!!*





Another amazing day as we've managed yet again to hit 11 million points and more, which is a great area to be in!!   Thank you all so much for the support!!


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2021)

*27th February 2021!!*

*13th!!  10,847,662!!*





Great work everyone, amazing numbers today, over the 10,800,000 points mark for the day which is awesome work!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2021)

*28th February 2021!!*

*13th!!  10,533,104!!*





A nice decent place for the day, 13th!!     Great work everyone, great day indeed!!


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2021)

*1st March 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,689,920!!*





Great work everyone, another day passed and we have surpass 10.6 million points !!  Brilliant effort everyone!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2021)

*2nd March 2021!!  *

*13th!!  11,037,677!!*





Another amazing day everyone, massive congrats on the results!!  over 11 million points today!!


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2021)

*3rd March 2021!!*

*13th!!  10,934,848!!*





Aonther amazing day guys and gals, 13th place!!     Another great day everyone and I hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2021)

*4th March 2021!!*

*12th!!  10,904,487!!  *






Another massively brilliant day for team TPU     Just under the 11 million point marker for the day, very impressive everyone!!     Great work!!


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2021)

*5th March 2021!!*

*12th!!  11,076,501!!*





Well weve passed by the 11,000,000 points barrier today for the WCG!!  Great work everyone, massive thanks to every one who contributes to the team!!  Can't do it without anyone here, so we are all important!!  Take care everyone, hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2021)

*7th March 2021!!*

*13th!!  10,950,887!!*





Brilliant support again today everyone!!      So close to 11 million points for the day as well!!  Hopefully we'll hit that tomorrow!!    Hope to see you there too..!!


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2021)

*7th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  11,104,798!!*





Another briliant day everyone, over 11 million points contributed today!!  Amazing effort and support here!!      Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2021)

*8th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  11,288,327!!*





Amazing work everyone indeed!!   We've surpassed the 11.2 million point marker which is outstanding!!     Excellent work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2021)

*9th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  11,246,943!!*





Well we have had a great position today simply because of the fact it's been the third day in a row now we are over the 11.x million points....  So impressive!!      Thank you so much everyone     See you at the next one!!


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2021)

*10th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,737,2001*





Great work everyone, really good stuff!!   10.7 million points for the day!!    Hope to catch you for the next one....


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2021)

*11th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,487,178!!*






Well done everyone!!    Solid day of contributions from an amazing team!!


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2021)

*12th March 2021!!*

*13th!!  10,718,979!!*





What another great day everyone!!    Massive thanks and a really great day of support from everyone, so thank you everyone who contributed!!


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2021)

13th March 2021!!

13th!!  10,360,394!!





Well another great day everyone!!     Great work and support as always everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2021)

*14th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,441,894!!*





Amazing efforts everyone, many thanks for all the support you've given the team as well, can't thank everyone enough!!   Hope to see you in the next one!!


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2021)

*15th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,845,561!!*





Well done everyone!!      14th position for the WCG daily numbers, impressive work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2021)

*16th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,507,164!!*





Another outstanding day for team TPU!!    Great work guys and gals!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!!


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2021)

*17th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,527,994!!*





Great work everyone, it seems we are still able to beat XtremeSystems as well!!   Hope to see everyone back again soon!!   Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2021)

*18th March 2021!!*

*15th!!  10,623,852!!*





And there we are again in the right thread and all today      Great work everyone!!     See you tomorrow!!   !!


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2021)

*19th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,781,297!!*





Great work and support everyone!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and ok?  Massive thanks for everyone's contributions!!


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2021)

*20th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,556,890!!*





Another great day of support from team TPU I'm proud to say     10.5 million points and a bit, which is utterly awesome!!    Great work everyone!!   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2021)

*21st March 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,526.316!!  *





Great work everyone, great day of contribution for TPU!!       Hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2021)

*22nd March 2021!!*

*12th!!  11,372,580!!*





We have smashed through the 11 million points scored for WCG today which is amazing!!   Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2021)

*23rd March 2021!!

15th!!  10,989,629!!*





What a day   Great work everyone, hope for another day like this tomorrow    See you there....


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2021)

*24th March 2021!!*

*15th!!  10,842,257!!*





Another great day as always everyone, fantastic efforts all round     Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2021)

*25th March 2021!!*

*15th!!  10,521,064!!*





Another great day as always everyone, massive thanks and respect for all the efforts!! Hope to see you again for another update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2021)

*26th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,676,821!!*





Another great day of support everyone, 14th place is very decent indeed!!     I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2021)

*27th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,512,188!!*





Great work everyone, really great numbers for today!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2021)

*28th March 2021!!*

*13th!!  10,567,518!!*





Well done to everyone involved, what a great day as always!!     This team is just pure awesome!!


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2021)

*29th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  10,811,094!!*





Great work everyone, what a great day today has been!!  Getting closer to that 11 million points which is amazing!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 31, 2021)

*30th March 2021!!*

*14th!!  11,406,105!!*





Great work everyone, well over the 11 million points for a day!!  Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2021)

*31st March 2021!!*

*11th!!!!  19,182,036!!*





I couldn't fit everyone from 4m and up today as there seems to have been an absolute explosion in points today...  Was anyone else folding on the GPU as well as the CPU???  I noticed all of my crunchers were doing that!!  Well all 3 of them....     Outstanding everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2021)

*1st April 2021!!*

*14th!!  11,371,029!!*





Amazing day everyone, over 11.3 million points for the day, outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2021)

*2nd April 2021!!*

*15th!!  11,392,860!!*





Great work everyone, another day that's over 11,300,000 points contribution!     Outstanding!!    Hope to see you again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2021)

*3rd April 2021!!*

*16th!!  10,191,021!!*





Great work everyone, a good solid 10 million plus score for today!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2021)

*4th April 2021!!*

*18th!!  9,978,673!!*





Great work everyone!!  Just shy of 10 million points today which is no bad thing    The top 17 teams seem to have started crunching a little more today I think, definitely lots of competition going on!!    Best get on with the next update, but thank you everyone for the support to the team!


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2021)

*5th April 2021!!*

*16th!!  10,154,539!!*






Amazing work everyone!!     Over 10 million points today and I know we have loads left in our tank here at TPU!!     Hope to catch you all again tomorrow, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2021)

*6th April 2021!!*

*11th!!  16,963,438!!*





Great work everyone!!  Pushed up higher in the rankings today with the GPU work units coming through!!   Only displayed up to 6 million points today as the top 50 list had teams hitting over 4 million points with ease and my 1080P panel didn't help getting them all in one screen grab, so I went with the easier option   

Hope to see you all tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2021)

*7th April 2021!!*

*16th!!  16,681,319!!*





Another heavy hitting day with a lot of teams hitting way over and above what they would normally including TPU with a massive 16,600,000+ points for the day...  Outstanding efforts everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 10, 2021)

*8th April 2021!!*

*21st!!  13,050,161!!*





Well another great day, these new work units are certainly upsetting the stats a little!!    Great work everyone, please keep up the awesome contributions!!


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2021)

*9th April 2021!!*

*21st!!  14,226,443!!*





Another strange day indeed!    Still, 14 million and more points for the team, so it's really not bad even though we have dropped to 21st place    Great work everyone!!   Hopefully see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2021)

*10th April 2021!!*

*23rd!!  12,400,637!!*





Another great day everyone, well done!!


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2021)

*11th April 2021!!*

*21st!!  14,093,023!!*





Another great day everyone!!     Outstanding efforts as always!!


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2021)

*12th April 2021!!*

*17th!!  16,581,104!!*





Great work everyone!!     Brilliant day of support and contributions!!     Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 14, 2021)

*13th April 2021!!*

*13th!!  20,464,432!!*





An amazing day everyone!!  Massive respect to everyone!!     Brilliant work!!  Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 16, 2021)

*14th April 2021!!*

*15th!!  18,720,489!!*





Brilliant work everyone!!   I'm guessing the GPU tasks where a little lower today!  I don't think I've had any today myself!     Hope to catch you again tomorrow for another update everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 16, 2021)

*15th April 2021!!
*
*16th!!  16,824,122!!*





Great work everyone, there seems to be a few teams now getting the lovely bonus work units....  I've had hardly any today again I think   Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to boost the scores a little !!    See you then!!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2021)

*16th April 2021!!*

*17th!!  14,080,130!!*





Great work everyone, great score for the day and we have a very respectable place of 17th!!     Awesome!!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2021)

*17th April 2021!!*

*14th!!  13,449,641!!*





Great work everyone, brilliant result for the day!!


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2021)

*18th April 2021!!*

*13th!!  17,369,479!!*





Great work everyone!!  Another amazing days contributions!!


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2021)

*19th April 2021!!*

*15th!!  16,265,899!!*





Great work everyone for a lovely contribution today!     Over 16 million points from our team!!  Outstanding stuff!!     Until tomorrow!


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2021)

*21th April 2021!!*

*17th!!  16,075,456!!*





Great work everyone, what another amazing day for team TPU!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2021)

*21st April 2021!!*

*17th!!  15,061,838!!*





Great work everyone, brilliant support as always    I hope everyone is doing well and ok???   Hope to see you back tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2021)

*22nd April 2021!!
*
*15th!!  14,669,253!!*





Great work everyone, really good results today!!   Have many of you been getting through the GPU based work as well??  I've not really had all that many myself but it certainly does bump up the numbers!!   Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2021)

*23rd April 2021!!*

*15th!!  17,077,933!!*





Another brilliant day today everyone, 17 million points for the team is outstanding!!    I think we might have had a few GPU work units added in there   Brilliant work everyone!!   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2021)

*24th April 2021!!*

*14th!!  16,681,269!!*





Well another outstanding day guys and gals!!  14th place in the daily contributions and over 16.6 million points, I mean, how is that not impressive!?!     Great work everyone and as always, hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2021)

*25th April 2021!!*

*14th!!  17,181,714!!*





Amazing efforts everyone, brilliant work for hitting 17 million points for the day!!


----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2021)

*26th April 2021!!*

*12th!!  17,902,868!!*





Great work again and wow!!     12th place for the day, now that is outstanding!!    Massive thanks to everyone for TPU being able to hit that amazing step!!


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2021)

*27th April 2021!!*

*11th!!  77,216,887!!*





Well holy ^%"* on a cracker!!             Great work everyone, that's one serious contribution right there!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2021)

*28th April 2021!!
*
*11th!!  90,395,446!!*





Amazing numbers by all the teams and TPU not letting ourselves down, over 90,000,000 points for the day!!  Jesus guys and gals, you seriously do not disappoint do you!!      I don't think that's right....  Try these instead .....









Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update...  I wonder if we can manage to break through 100m points for a day....


----------



## phill (May 1, 2021)

*29th April 2021!!

12th!!  103,934,449!!*





Well that's a definite yes we can smash through 100 million points in a day....  Wow guys and gals you are seriously kicking cancer arse with contributions like this everyone day!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 1, 2021)

*30th April 2021!!*

*11th!!  116,293,099!!*






Well, yet another surprised from everyone contributing here at TPU...  11th place and over 116 million points today!!  Bloody hell everyone!    Absolutely amazing effort!!


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

*1st May 2021!!

9th!!  148,812,744!!*





Now guys this is seriously impressive!!   Nearly 150 million points in a day and 9th place?!?! Wow those GPU tasks are giving us a few extra points for the day aren't they?!   Amazing efforts everyone, bloody brilliant!!


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

*2nd May 2021!!*

*9th!!  150,183,302!!*





And here we are again with not only surpassing 150 million points this time, but again with the 9th place for the day!!  You guys and gals are incredible!!   
Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update for the daily stats.....


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

*3rd May 2021!!*

*8th!!  106,813,353!!*





Wow guys and gals.... *8th!?!?!?!?!?      * 
You all are amazing!!  Have I ever said that to you??!!  Outstanding!!   

And I don't think that's updated correctly as well, so.....  Would be more as well!  See you tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (May 5, 2021)

*4th May 2021!!*

*8th!!  146,825,125!!*





I have a feeling that these outstanding figures might slow down now since the amount of the WCG GPU work units are getting a little few and far between...  Outstanding run ladies and gents, very impressive indeed!!


----------



## phill (May 6, 2021)

*5th May 2021!!*

*11th!!  34,193,163!!*





Brilliant work again everyone, I know the numbers are way down but the amount of work units we get seem to be few and far between    Hopefully they might end up releasing a few more soon!!   See you all tomorrow for another update with hope!!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2021)

*6th May 2021!!*

*11th!!  23,127,490!!*




Great work everyone, we seem to be definitely able to hold our own in the grand scheme of things, outstanding work and effort from everyone contributing as always   Thank you


----------



## phill (May 9, 2021)

*7th May 2021!!*

*9th!!  21,782,325!!*





Another brilliant day everyone, I mean 9th place for the day of contributions!!  Bloody marvellous!!     Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 9, 2021)

*8th May 2021!!*

*13th!!  17,265,556!!*





Another brilliant day everyone, 17 million plus points is pretty bloody good going considering some of the competition we have!!    Amazing work!!     See you back again tomorrow??


----------



## phill (May 10, 2021)

*9th May 2021!!*

*12th!!  16,498,839!!*





Great work everyone!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??    Hope to see you for the next update


----------



## phill (May 12, 2021)

*10th May 2021!!*

*16th!!  18,104,894!!*





Another crackin' day guys and gals!!     Outstanding efforts as always, I think some other teams might have had some GPU units since we produced more points yesterday and were 4 places higher in the tables!!   I hope we get a few more tomorrow then    Take care all, hope to see you tomorrow again for another update


----------



## phill (May 12, 2021)

*11th May 2021!!*

*10th!!  17,611,009!!*




A crackin' day every one for TPU!!  Wicked stuff I'm very impresed!!  Top 10 place as well!!  Outstanding !!


----------



## phill (May 14, 2021)

*12th May 2021!!

9th!!  17,012,929!!*





Well what another brilliant day!!   9th place everyone!!     Hope to get some more of this again tomorrow, see you then!!


----------



## phill (May 15, 2021)

*13th May 2021!!

9th!! 16,459,681!!*




Another brilliant day everyone, superb efforts!!  9th place as well, outstanding!!    !!


----------



## phill (May 16, 2021)

*14th May 2021!!*

*19th!!  15,328,687!!*





Well what a great day and a surprising one at that!!   Still, brilliant work for us as we are north of 15 million points and going so well     Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 16, 2021)

*15th May 2021!!*

*10th!!  16,548,412!!*





Now today was another big surprise lol   10th place today for 16 million points, yesterday 19th....  Sounds legit!!    I hope everyone is well and ok??  Nearly caught up now, so lets gun for the finish line!!     Take care everyone , hope you're all having a great weekend


----------



## phill (May 18, 2021)

*16th May 2021!!*

*12th!!  15,733,240!!*





Great work everyone, up in the top 12 for the day, is an awesome effort !!     I hope everyone is having a great time!!


----------



## phill (May 18, 2021)

*17th May 2021!!*

*11th!!  16,766,708!!*





Well well well, 11th place today     Great work everyone, awesome effort!!  I wonder how long it will be for some more challenges come through.....  Take care all!!


----------



## phill (May 19, 2021)

*18th May 2021!!*

*17th!!  16,201,452!!*





Another great day of support from TPU     Over 16 million points for the as well   I hope everyone is well and ok?!   Hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (May 20, 2021)

*19th May 2021!!*

*13th!!  15,608,969!!*





Another brilliant day for team TPU!!     I hope that no one is worried about the number 13....     Take care everyone, hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 21, 2021)

*20th May 2021!!*

*11th!! 16,208,510!!*





Amazing effort guys and gals, that's a really great work!!  11th place for the daily contribution!!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2021)

*21st May 2021!!*

*10th!!  15,984,585!!*





Booming marvellous work and efforts everyone!!     10th place for the days contributions, that can not be bad at all!     Crackin' job!!


----------



## phill (May 24, 2021)

*22nd May 2021!!*

*11th!!  15,726,998!!*





Great work everyone, another crackin' job for the day!!     11th place is definitely a brilliant result for the team    Hope to catch you all again soon, take care!!


----------



## phill (May 25, 2021)

*23rd May 2021!!*

*17th!!  14,396,529!!*





Brilliant day everyone!!  17th place for the day and just under 14.5 million points for the day....  Outstanding work     Hopefully see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (May 26, 2021)

*24th May 2021!!*

*15th!!  15,147,113!!*





Another great day for TPU everyone, great work as always!!     15th place for the day and over 15 million points contribution....  That's just pretty awesome right there


----------



## phill (May 28, 2021)

*25th May 2021!!
*
*15th!!  14,873,112!!*






Another brilliant day of support here team TPU!!     Impressive numbers, I mean, nearly 15 million points for today.....  Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (May 28, 2021)

*26th May 2021!!*

*12th!!  17,417,240!!*





Outstanding effort today everyone, over 17 million point today and a stonking 12th place as well!!  Very impressive everyone!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (May 29, 2021)

*27th May 2021!!*

*12th!!  17,403,469!!*





Amazing efforts today everyone, 12th place on the contributions board and not far short off 17,500,000 points for the day either!!   Brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 29, 2021)

*28th May 2021!!*

*12th!!  17,246,984!!*





A magical 12th place for us today, amazing work everyone!!  We managed over 17,200,000 points today which is amazing!!    Awesome efforts everyone!!  Well done!!


----------



## phill (May 30, 2021)

*29th May 2021!!*

*14th!!  16,912,846!!*





Another amazing day everyone, well done!!     Just shy of 17,000,000 points for the day is damn impressive!!    Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 1, 2021)

*30th May 2021!!
*
*12th!!  18,092,125!!*





Amazing efforts everyone!!  Wow 18 million points for the day!!     Great work there!!  I hope everyone is well and doing ok     Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 1, 2021)

*31st May 2021!!

!!!!  8th  !!!!   22,777,018!!*





Well knock me down with a feather everyone, damn!!!!  8th place in the daily contributions!!!!  That's just bloody awesome everyone!!!!  Well, I can't wait to see what tomorrow is like!!   Hope to see you all then!!


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2021)

*1st June 2021!!

!!!! 8th !!!!  27,177,019 !!!!*





Another amazing day, wow everyone, what a day!!  27 million points plus and we are in again 8th place for the day!!  Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2021)

*2nd June 2021!!*

*!!!! 9th !!!! 23,658,461!!*





Another stonkingly good result for team TPU!!  What are you feeding those Crunchers of yours everyone!?!      Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2021)

*3rd June 2021!!*

*!! 10th !!   20,204,743!!*





Amazing work everyone, over 20,000,000 points contributed to the day from us and what a result!!  10th place!!     Outstanding everyone, smokin'!!


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2021)

*4th June 2021!!*

*!! 8th!!  20,483,301!!*





Well another brilliant day for support from TPU!!  8th place in the daily contributions which is amazing, massive congrats to everyone contributing to our team, it's truly brilliant!!     Take care all and hope to see you hopefully for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2021)

*5th June 2021!!*

*!!!! 7th !!!!  22,276,612!!*





Wow!!  What a day guys and gals!!   7th place for the daily contributions for us and then the 22,200,000+ points everyone has managed!!   Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2021)

*6th June 2021!!*

*!!!! 7th !!!!  16,711,102!!!!!!*




Wow another day and another 7th place!!     Damn everyone, that is outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2021)

*7th June 2021!!*

*!!!!! 6th !!!!!!   23,054,260!!!!*





Well I'm lost for words, 6th place in the daily contributions!!!   Utterly brialliant it really is!!     Over 23 million points as well, utterly amazing!!    Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update!!   Stay well and safe everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2021)

*8th June 2021!!
*
*!!!!  7th !!!!  20,384,506!!*





Outstanding everyone, really great work!!     Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2021)

*9th June 2021!!*

*12th !!   15,983,850!!*





Great work everyone, a very impressive score for the day!!    Getting very close to that 16,000,000 point bracket there........  Outstanding efforts as always!!  Thank you everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2021)

*10th June 2021!!
*
*13th!!  15,106,477!!*





And what another great day we have had!!    Nearly a million points drop from yesterday, I'm guessing we didn't get so many GPU tasks again I bet    Makes no never mind, great result for an amazing team!!     Take care everyone and hope to see you back again soon for another update for the daily contributions!!


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2021)

*11th June 2021!!*

*12th!!  15,234,947!!*





Another fine day for TPU's WCG team, crackin' work everyone     Lets keep it up     Hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2021)

*12th June 2021!!*

*12th!!  14,186,547!!*





Great work everyone for the 12th place today, sadly not many GPU work loads so, whilst the points are all lower it's like it for all the teams...  Excellent efforts and well done!!


----------



## phill (Jun 15, 2021)

*13th June 2021!!*

*12th!!  14,450,047!!*





Great efforts from everyone today, really great score!!    12th place for the daily contribution, is nothing to be scoffed at!!     Well done team!!


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2021)

*14th June 2021!!
*
*12th!!  14,137,934!!*





Another amazing day every one !!  Great work and support from everyone as always!!


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2021)

*15th June 2021!!*

*12th!!  14,194,166!!*




Another great day from all of the contributions, amazing efforts everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2021)

*16th June 2021!!*

*12th!!  13,576,865!!*





Another great day everyone, well done!!    I hope we can be in the same place again tomorrow!!    Hope to see you then!!


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2021)

*17th June 2021!!*

*12th!!  13,334,879!!*




Really great work everyone, 12th place is bloody awesome!!     Give ya selves a pat on the back for sure!!


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2021)

*18th June 2021!!*

*14th!!  12,181,463!!*





Another great day everyone, well done for the support and contributions as always     Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update      Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2021)

*19th June 2021!!*

*15th!!  11,887,408!!*






Another strong day for the team everyone, well done and massive thanks for all the support of this!!     Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2021)

*20th June 2021!!*

*14th!!  13,152,657!!*





Great work everyone, respectable as always, over 13 million points for the day and hitting the top 14 is amazing as always !!     Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2021)

*21st June 2021!!*

*15th!!  13,145,040!!*





Another great day everyone for the support and contribution from the team for WCG   Awesome work everyone, thank you all so much for the support!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

22nd June 2021!!

15th!!  12,840,849!!





Another great supporting day for TPU, amazing effort everyone, thank you!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

*23rd June 2021!!*

*16th!!  12,991,360!!*





Another great day team TPU!!     Just shy of 13 million points for the day and a good solid place of 16th   Amazing!!    Thank you to everyone who's contributed!!     Hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2021)

*24th June 2021!!*

*13th !!  13,542,020!!*





A great day as always for Team TPU!!    Great work everyone, lets see what the next few updates have in stall for us


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2021)

*25th June 2021!!*

*15th!!  13,297,082!!*





Another day and another great day for TPU!!    Massive thanks to everyone contributing to the team!!  Amazing work


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2021)

*26th June 2021!!*

*17th!!  12,893,913!!*





And another great day as always!!     Now I think we have got up to date now, so I'll move on and get the next thread updated !!


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2021)

*27th June 2021!!*

*16th!!  13,126,191!!*





Another great day everyone, good place for the day too, especially for its a Monday!! 
See you all again soon guys and gals!!  Take care and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2021)

*28th June 2021!!
*
*15th!!   12,581,173!!*





Another day and another great result for WCG stats for the day, brilliant effort everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2021)

*29th June 2021!!*

*16th!!  12,156,825!!*





Great work everyone     Over 12 million points for today and that's darn decent against the company we share!!  Excellent!!


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2021)

*30th June 2021!!*

*15th!!  11,133,085!!*





Another great day everyone, big congrats!!     Now time for the next one.....


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2021)

*1st July 2021!!*

*16th!!  11,294,365!!*





And there we have another great day for team TPU!!  Great work as always everyone, hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2021)

*2nd July 2021!!*

*14th!!  11,655,015!!*





Great work everyone, a really great result for TPU and WCG Pie as a contribution!!  Here's hoping to be able to see you all again tomorrow for another update!! : D


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2021)

*3rd July 2021!!

13th!!  12,774,576!!*





Great work everyone, 13th place is nothing to be sniffed at, at all!!     Hoping for another day like this tomorrow!!    Hope to see you there !!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2021)

*4th July 2021!!*

*13th!! 12,698,857!!*





Well another great day for team TPU     13th place in the contribution table and to me, that's just awesome!!     Here's hoping we can be in the same place or higher tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 6, 2021)

*5th July 2021!!*

*12th!!  13,642,344!!*





Great work everyone!!  Another great day of contribution and support from team TPU!!  Outstanding work everyone!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2021)

*6th July 2021!!*

*12th !!  13,373,686!!*





Well done everyone for another amazing day!!  Great efforts and look where it gets us, 12th place today!!     Aweome stuff!!      Take care everyone and hope to see you again tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2021)

*7th July 2021!!*

*13th!!  13,023,135!!*





Great work everyone!!  13th place and over 13 million points for the day, awesome efforts!!


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2021)

*8th July 2021!!*

*12th!!  12,977,999!!



*

Great work everyone, another great day support and getting us moved up the table a rank  12th place for the days contributions is an amazing result, well done everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2021)

*9th July 2021!!*

*13th!!  12,521,002!!*





Well another great day today, 13th place and a good 12.5 million points scored for the team, is amazing!!     Well done everyone, hope to see you all back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2021)

*10th July 2021!!  *

*13th!!  12,669,525!!*





Another great day everyone, massive congrats for the support and contribution!!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!     Catch you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2021)

*11th July 2021!!*

*14th!!  12,071,078!!*





Another great day guys and gals, brilliant effort as always!!   Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow and see how we do then


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2021)

*12th July 2021!!*

*11th!!!!  13,473,621!!*





A great day everyone for the support and result, over 12 million points for the team is damn impressive, well done everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2021)

*13th July 2021!!*

*11th!!  14,491,264!!*





Here we go again but this time we've all managed a total of just under, 14.5 million points!!      Even more amazing...  Well done everyone, outstanding efforts!!  Well best crack on, a few more updates now as we've got a couple left !!


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2021)

*14th July 2021!!*

*11th!!!!  14,478,295!!*






Well done everyone contributing to the team today!!     Brilliant efforts and a brilliant score!!  Nearly 14.5 millions points today!!    Well done everyone!!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2021)

*15th July 2021!!*

*!!!! 8th !!!!  15.177.403!!!!!*





Well what an amazing day!!     8h place in the daily charts, bloody outstanding!!  Congrats everyone and well done!!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2021)

*16th July 2021!!*

*10th!!!!  14,159,606!!*





Another amazing day everyone, well fricking done!!     10th place in the contributions and well over 14.1 million points for the day...  Outstanding!!   Hope to see you all again soon


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2021)

*17th July 2021!!*

*10th!!  13,878,473!!*





Great work everyone, great position to have hit 10th in the daily charge, awesome work everyone!!    Hope to see you back tomorrow for another days updates!!   Take care all!!   See you soon


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2021)

*18th July 2021!!

10th!!!!  14,516,628!!*





Another great day everyone, massive thanks and congrats to everyone!!     Top 10 again for our TPU team for daily contributions, outstanding everyone!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

*19th July 2021!!*

*10th!!!!  14,259,103!!*





Massive amounts of support today for the TPU team, wow guys and gals!!   10th place?!?!?!  Outstanding !!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow as well for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

*20th July 2021!!*

*11th!!  14,438,509!!*





Great work again and 11th place is amazing!!     Great work everyone, proves a team is so much better than just one person!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2021)

*21st July 2021!!*

*10th!!!!  15,231,892!!*





Well that's a very close 9th place for us!!  Wow guys and gals!!           
I hope everyone is well and ok?   Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2021)

*22nd July 2021!!*

*11th!!  14,649,356!!*





Well done everyone, awesome result for today!!     Very close again to the 10 top!!   Awesome stuff!!


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2021)

*23rd July 2021!!*

*11th!!  14,656,690!!*





Another smokin' good day today everyone!!    11th place and again and not far away from the 10th spot....  Excellent!!     Hope to see you back again soon for another update


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2021)

*24th July 2021!!*

*13th!!   15,348,209!!*





Brilliant work everyone!!        Great job for today, very good contribution from TPU as always    Well, hope to see everyone back again soon, take it steady everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2021)

*25th July 2021!!*

*12th!!  15,820,625!!*





Amazing work everyone, really great support as always!!   Take care until the next update...  Hopefully see you there!!......


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2021)

*26th July 2021!!*

*13th!!  14,786,480!!*





Well that was a quick one, and another great update!!     13th place is awesome guys and gals, great work everyone!!     I hope that everyone is well and ok??  Take care and I hope to see you all again soon!!  Until the next one....


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2021)

*27th July 2021!!*

*11th!!  16,570,715!!*





Amazing efforts everyone, wow, nearly 17 million points for the day!!      That top 10 place doesn't look too far away for us to reach that's for sure...  If only we had a few more GPU work units


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2021)

*28th July 2021!!*

*11th!!  17,275,077!!*





Well another outstanding day everyone, well done!!      Over 17,270,000 points where scored today and we are just out of the top 10, I'd definitely say that was outstanding     Well hope to have another outstanding day tomorrow, but hope to see you there when we do


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2021)

*29th July 2021!!*

*9th!!!!  18,213,666!!*





Well everyone, I've no idea at all what the heck you have been feeding those rigs of yours, but damn, keep them going!!       Amazing results and look, 9th place for the day and we are very close to knocking on 8th doorstep!!   Outstanding everyone, really, I mean it!!  
Until tomorrow when I update the team stats again...  Take care and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2021)

*30th July 2021!!
*
*9th!!!!  18,600,744!!*





Well damn everyone!!      Another 9th place in the daily total contributions and we are very close to getting to 8th which is outstanding!     Great work everyone, so much appreciation and respect!!                  Hope to see you again soon enough!!


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2021)

*31st July 2021!!*

*10th!!!  17,161,938!!*





Well done everyone, we have broken into the top 10 for the daily team stats!!  This is just awesome and I thank you all for the support and contributions!!   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2021)

*1st August 2021!!*

*11th!!  16,425,440!!*





Well done everyone, great contribution today     11th place as well, great work!!  
Best get on with the next update as well since I'm here


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2021)

*2nd August 2021!!*

*11th!!  16,790,157!!*





Another great day, well you guys and gals don't have push the envelope!!   Thank you all so much for the support and contributions!!  Hope to see you back again soon everyone!!  Until then.....


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2021)

*3rd August 2021!!*

*10th!!  17,236,281!!*




Well that's another crackin' day for WCG Contributions!!   Well done everyone for the support here at TPU!!   Brilliant work, hope to see everyone back again tomorrow....  Take care everyone and hope to see you soon!


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2021)

*4th August 2021!!*

*9th!!!  17,772,593!!*





Outstanding work guys and gals for the day!!  We must be on a mission of staying in the top 10 for WCG I think!!   Congrats to everyone contributing, makes it an outstanding    Until tomorrow?.....


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2021)

*5th August 2021!!*

*9th!!  17,281,634!!*





Another great day everyone, over 17 million points for the day and 9th place!!  Outstanding work everyone!!      Hopefully tomorrow's update will be the same again!!    Hope to see you there....


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2021)

*6th August 2021!!*

*9th!!  16,817,523!!*





Awesome work again everyone, another 9th place!!     Points where slightly down but still near as damn it, 1 million points ahead of 10th place!!  Crackin' work everyone!!      Hopefully we can make it a 3rd time with the update tomorrow!!    Hopefully we'll see each other there


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

*7th August 2021!!*

*9th!!  16,313,589!! *





Well done everyone for the massive support and the 9th place for the daily totals today!!  Outstanding work, well done!!


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

*8th August 2021!!*

*10th!!  16,309,769!!*





Well here we are again with another top 10 finish for the day, outstanding everyone!!      Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update for the WCG team!!


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2021)

*9th August 2021!!

9th!!! 16,773,574!!*





Anoher brillaint day everyone, massive congrats!!     9th place for the daily totals!!


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2021)

*10th August 2021!!*

*9th!!!!   16,65,965!!*





Great work again everyone, 9th place!!   Outstanding effort and as always, outstanding support for the team!!  Awesome efforts!!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update and I hope everyone is doing well and ok?


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2021)

Apologies guys for the lack of updates recently, have COVID and it's kicking my arse for the minute, so I'm not around much..  I'll be back as soon as I can!!


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2021)

*11th August 2021!!*

*11th!!  15,277,820!!*





A great day for Team TPU for the 11th place, this team is flying along, can't thank you all enough for that     Here's hoping to see you in the next few updates!!


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2021)

*12th August 2021!! *

*10th!!!  16,052,265!!*





Great work everyone, we are inside the top 10 for the daily contributions!!     Outstanding efforts there and it's brilliant to be part of it     TPU thanks you all for the support!!  Hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2021)

*13th August 2021!!*

*12th!!  15,026,582!!*





A great day of support everyone, well done!!     12th place is a darn good shout!!  Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for the next update, take care and most importantly of all, thank you for all of the support you are giving the team!!


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2021)

*14th August 2021!!*

*10th!!!  16,973,202!!*





Outstanding efforts everyone, brilliant result for today!!     10th place for the team today is amazing work!!   Thank you to everyone for making this possible!!     Hope to see you again for the next update......


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2021)

*15th August 2021!!  *

*10th!!!  17,006,667!!*




Another brilliant day everyone, massive thanks and congrats too!!  17 million points for the day is damn fine!!


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2021)

*16th August 2021!!*

*12th!!  16,552,855!!*





A great day everyone for the support of WCG contribution!!  12th place is a great effort and considering some of the other teams - sizes and contributions they manage - we are just ducking awesome   
Hope to see you back again for another update tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2021)

*17th August 2021!!*

*13th!!  14,709,282!!*





Great work everyone, real solid support and contribution today!!   Hopefully see you all back again tomorrow for another great update


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2021)

*18h August 2021!!*

*9th!!! 19,347,355!!*





Well guys and gals this is about one of the best days I think Team TPU has ever had with the scores!!    Outstanding and amazing efforts everyone, massive well done!!          
Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow in the thread, same ish time and place??


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2021)

*19th August 2021!!*

*9th!!!  18,801,516!!*





What another amazing day for team TPU!!  9th place and just under 19,000,000 points again!!  Outstanding everyone, massive thanks and respect!!!   Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2021)

*20th August 2021!!*

*11th!!  15,923,516!!*





Apologies ladies and gents, I seem to have missed this one out!!  Showing behaviour, I'll now report myself for being crap    
Still, great work everyone, great support and contribution to the daily numbers, hope we can get ourselves higher soon enough!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2021)

*21st August 2021!!*

*10th!!  17,188,367!!*




Another outstanding day everyone and we are again in the top 10 rankings for today!!     Amazing team we are!!


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2021)

*22nd August 2021!!*

*12th!!  16,481,170!!*





Great work everyone, another great days support and contribution, 16.5 million points nearly, great efforts everyone!!    Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

*23rd August 2021!!*

*14th!!  15,522,663!!*





Another great day for TPU, over 15.5 million points for the day is pretty damn awesome!!     Seems like there's some big hitting scores out there today, hopefully tomorrow we'll have a better bit of luck and some more GPU work units    Hope to see you there guys and gals for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

*24th August 2021!!*

*13th!!  16,104,567!!*





Well another smokin' day everyone for the TPU WCG Team!!     Congrats to everyone!!    I hope everyone is well and doing ok today, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

*25th August 2021!!*

*14!!  15,633,611!!*





And another brilliant day's contribution from team TPU!!     15,500,000 points for the day is pretty damn impressive if you ask me!!    Way to go guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

*26th August 2021!!

11th!!  16,900,488!!*





Another great day everyone, not far off 17,000,000 points for the day, outstanding efforts!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

*27th August 2021!!*

*11th!!  15,781,924!!*




Great work everyone!!    Such a close finish from hitting 10th place for todays contribution, not far away at all!!  Massive efforts as always!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

*28th August 2021!!*

*10th!!  16,155,207!!*





Outstanding efforts everyone, brilliant work!!    10th place today as well for contributions to WCG, which is amazing!!   Massive respect and thanks to everyone who contributed today!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

*29th August 2021!!*

*9th!!!  16,718,764!!!*





Outstanding work and efforts from everyone, 9th place today!!     Bloody amazing!!     Massive congrats and thanks for all the hard work and efforts put in!  Can we manage in the top 10 for a 3rd day running??.....  Hope to see you tomorrow here to find out!!


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2021)

*30th August 2021!!*

*10th!!!  16,342,879!!!*





Great work everyone another brilliant day for TPU as we're in the top 10 contributors for WCG today!!   Outstanding effort as always, thank you everyone so much for the support!!   Take care everyone and hope to see you back again for another update soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2021)

*31st August 2021!!*

*14th!!  15,601,561!!*





Great work everyone !!  A very nice 15.6m points today that have been contributed to WCG!!  I hope that everyone is well and ok??  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2021)

*1st September 2021!! *

*11th!!  16,589,944!!*






Great work everyone a very good and solid performance for the day, outstanding!!     I hope everyone is doing well and alright?


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2021)

*2nd September 2021!!*

*13th!!  15,588,645!!*





Great work everyone a great performance today as always, few points less than yesterday but we are still really close to places 12th and 11th, they aren't a million miles away     I think it must have been something I said though about Xtreme Systems since they are pushing 100,000,000 points plus a day most days now!!   Great work from them, but I bet there's a few more members there than here!!  

Ah well, take it easy everyone, I hope you're all ok, see you hopefully again soon for another update


----------



## stoneageman (Sep 5, 2021)

phill said:


> I think it must have been something I said though about Xtreme Systems since they are pushing 100,000,000 points plus a day most days now!!  Great work from them, but I bet there's a few more members there than here!!


Thanks Phill, but looking at today's stats, we had 59 members returning work and you guys had 60. However, nice to see you guys in the top 10 now.


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2021)

*4th September 2021!!

10th!!!  17,038,029!!!*





Outstanding day again everyone, well done for the contributions and the results!!      Brilliant effort as always!!  Top 10 in the daily contributions as well, outstanding guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2021)

*4th September 2021!!*

*10th!!!  16,8900,725!!*





Another brilliant day everyone, top 10 for the day a well again, second time in a row!!     Brilliant efforts all round, thank you all so much for the support!!  Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2021)

stoneageman said:


> Thanks Phill, but looking at today's stats, we had 59 members returning work and you guys had 60. However, nice to see you guys in the top 10 now.


What an honour to have you here @stoneageman !!  I'm stunned you have that many members giving out that many points!!      You guys all must have either 20 machines each being Threadrippers and multiple GPUs or something I dunno!! 

Awesome to have you here!!   Welcome to TPU!!


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2021)

*5th September 2021!!*

*9th!!!  17,675,801!!*





An outstanding day everyone!!   My god, what a result!!     !! Really great work guys and gals that's some seriously good points there!! 9th place as well today for the daily contributions... Amazing!!                

Hopefully then, I should see you all tomorrow?  ;-)


----------



## stoneageman (Sep 7, 2021)

I was curious to see your days project stats. As I do this daily for our team, I thought you might be interested in yours
.


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2021)

stoneageman said:


> I was curious to see your days project stats. As I do this daily for our team, I thought you might be interested in yours
> .View attachment 215895


That does look rather awesome @stoneageman !!  

How do you manage that sir??


----------



## stoneageman (Sep 8, 2021)

Easy enough to do, copying the data from this page
TPU stats
pasting into a spreadsheet and with some simple formulas and formatting it's job done.

Here's todays while I'm here


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

Easy enough to do, copying the data from this page


stoneageman said:


> TPU stats
> pasting into a spreadsheet and with some simple formulas and formatting it's job done.
> 
> Here's todays while I'm here
> View attachment 215968



Well as long as it's simple, cos I can't be doing hard stuff!!  

I take it with the data you copy, it's the totals in the middle of the page - 





And then whatever formula's etc. you said about?


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 8, 2021)

phill said:


> Easy enough to do, copying the data from this page
> 
> 
> Well as long as it's simple, cos I can't be doing hard stuff!!
> ...


I assume that you will have to have yesterday’s data saved and then calculated the increments to next day.


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> I assume that you will have to have yesterday’s data saved and then calculated the increments to next day.


I'm guessing the same mate    I think I have data back from when I started doing the stats, so 2018...


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

*6th September 2021!!*

*12!!  16,990,644!!*





Great work everyone!!  12th place and nearly 17 million points as well, out bloody standing!!    Hope to see you all back again for the next update!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

*7th September 2021!!*

*12th!!  16,366,365!!*





Another great day everyone!!   Just over 16,300,000 points today which is brilliant work and effort from everyone, I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Hope to see you all again on the next update!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 9, 2021)

One day only, 8th Sep 2021


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> One day only, 8th Sep 2021
> View attachment 216167


Someone's very good!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2021)

*8th September 2021!!*

*11th!!  16,951,190!!*





Another very great day again, thank you all so much for your amazing contributions to the team!!     Hopefully see you all back here again tomorrow for another update......


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 9, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> One day only, 8th Sep 2021
> View attachment 216167


HST!????


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 9, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> HST!????


I can’t help that TPU only completed a few HSTs. The total for all users were 278 yesterday.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 9, 2021)

I was just surprised that there were some.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 9, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I was just surprised that there were some.


I returned five yesterday, two are still pending.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 10, 2021)

Maybe I'm polluting this thread so this time it is the last.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 10, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Maybe I'm polluting this thread so this time it is the last.
> 
> View attachment 216268


There's a lot of ways to "pollute" a thread.  That's not one of them.


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2021)

*9th September 2021!!*

*11th!!  16,698,185!!*





Well done everyone, outstanding work as always!!   Brilliant support again everyone, massive congrats!!


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Maybe I'm polluting this thread so this time it is the last.
> 
> View attachment 216268


This is brilliant mate!!  I love it!!  I've not had any time to even look at the calcs needed for it, but if you'd like me to include it in the daily stats, then please say and I'll see if someone can help me with setting up the spreadsheet I do accordingly!


thebluebumblebee said:


> There's a lot of ways to "pollute" a thread.  That's not one of them.


110% agree there!!   That's something very positive to the thread!!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 11, 2021)

This is only the fourth of these points split-up and so far I only seem to be in agreement with Free-DC half the time when it comes to total points. I know that the folding stats is f**ked up about half the time so I choose believe that the points that I copy-paste from WCG is correct.


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> View attachment 216395
> This is only the fourth of these points split-up and so far I only seem to be in agreement with Free-DC half the time when it comes to total points. I know that the folding stats is f**ked up about half the time so I choose believe that the points that I copy-paste from WCG is correct.


I agree mate, WCG from Free-DC seems to be the most stable, FAH is a nightmare but I have another way of reporting those, so I'm ok with that 

Do love that break down of points, @stoneageman and yourself have done something amazing to do that!!   Teach me please!!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2021)

*10th September 2021!!*

*12th!!   16,232,286!!  *





Amazing efforts everyone, brilliant work!!      Not a million miles away from 11th place either which is awesome!!     Take care everyone, hope to hear that everyone is well and ok!!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 12, 2021)

We did have a decline in OPNGs yesterday with 8 percent decline in points from OpenPandenmics with similar run-time. A reminder - yesterday that project gave an average of 108.6 points/hour. @bogmali and I accounts for half that loss. I guess that that is the nature of a project where getting OPNGs is 99% luck.


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2021)

*11st September 2021!!*

*11th!!  15,694,430!!*





Great work everyone, we are flying along!!  Awesome result for today!!  Congrats to everyone who contributed to the team!!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2021)

*12th September 2021!!*

*13th!!  15,420,121!!*





Great work everyone some great results here!!   I hope everyone is doing well and ok?? Take care everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2021)

*13th September 2021!!*

*14th!!  15,306,922!!*





Another outstanding day of contributions for Team TPU!!   Congrats everyone for making it a massively great day!!      Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 15, 2021)

After a day with no new OPNGs the last third of the period, at least for Nvidia, we had 10% decline in efficiency measured as points per hour. There have been no official explanation but it follows the trend for the past two weeks.

Edit: The shortage seems to affect all GPUs.


----------



## phill (Sep 15, 2021)

*14th September 2021!!*

*11th !!  14,856,265!!*





Great work everyone, the points seem to have had a little drop I think but nothing we can handle and it seems to be that we are handling it very well, after all we are 11th place in the daily totals!!    Take care everyone, hopefully we can get to see more top 10 placements as soon as possible!!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 16, 2021)

Yesterday was a sad GPU day with jobs being sent out only half the day. That effects overall points to some extent (minus 10%) and OPN a lot (35 % from recent normal). I'm afraid that I have to disappoint @phill when he hope that we get more top 10 positions. Our normal competitors had similar or worse points decline yesterday and the day before. Btw my numbers are a day more recent than phills so his post later today will show one more top 10.


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2021)

*15th September 2021!!*

*11th!!  13,349,721!!*





Great work everyone, great results for the day!!      11th place is bloody good for our team, super pleased and proud!!


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Yesterday was a sad GPU day with jobs being sent out only half the day. That effects overall points to some extent (minus 10%) and OPN a lot (35 % from recent normal). I'm afraid that I have to disappoint @phill when he hope that we get more top 10 positions. Our normal competitors had similar or worse points decline yesterday and the day before. Btw my numbers are a day more recent than phills so his post later today will show one more top 10.
> 
> View attachment 217122


I'll ping you over a PM @mstenholm and see if we can help you put up the same day of data that I do    Anything I can do to help just let me know!!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 17, 2021)

phill said:


> I'll ping you over a PM @mstenholm and see if we can help you put up the same day of data that I do    Anything I can do to help just let me know!!


So you think that I should sit on data for 24 hours? You are the one that are late, but I know that the daily points ain’t ready untill 2:30 AM, your time.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 17, 2021)

The date on yesterdays table were wrong, the correct one was 15th Sep 2021. Yesterdays number, the numbers below, were almost back to normal with respect to OPN(G). I think that the 1-2 hours of server work at WCG can explain the slightly lower OPNG numbers since most doesn't have buffer.


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> So you think that I should sit on data for 24 hours? You are the one that are late, but I know that the daily points ain’t ready untill 2:30 AM, your time.


I have data for every day since I started doing it so if there's something that you need from me to collect when I do my data collection run please drop me a line!!  I do love the update to show what's been done and how much, impressive stuff!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2021)

*16th September 2021!!*

*12th!!  14,723,208!!*





Brilliant work team TPU!!     Excellent efforts as always and a darn good show for the day!     We can see the guys over at XtremeSystems, are utter flying!!  I'd love to see how much hardware there is to produce that amount of results and points in a day!!     Outstanding!!    I bet @stoneageman is very proud and pleased to say the least!!     Great work everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2021)

*17th September 2021!!*

*11th!!  15,510,562!!*





Another smashing day for contributions!!  Well done everyone!!  Hope everyone is well and ok.    Hope to see you all again soon here for another update


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2021)

*18th September 2021!!*

*10th!!! 16,544,674!!*





Brilliant result today everyone, well done!!     10th place in the contributions for the day, outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2021)

*19th September 2021!!*

*11th!!  15,026,704!!*





Another great day everyone, massive well done!!   
Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2021)

*20th September 2021!!*

*11th!!   12,236,496!!*





Well what a change in WCG there is right now!!  Wow....  That's going to take some getting used to!!  
Still, very good day for us and our contribution, XtremeSystems have dropped by 80% or something or higher since they where hitting over 100,000,000 points for the last few weeks... Bit of a kick back... Maybe a glitch in the Matrix?? 
Well here we go for another day, well done guys, done very well as always, so thank you     Until we meet again tomorrow with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2021)

*21st September 2021!!*

*10th!!  12,343,350!!*





Well done everyone, 10th place for the daily contributions!!     Outstanding effort for that, it's a big ask from the small team we have but we are making to do it and some!!    Take care everyone, see you hopefully tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2021)

*22nd September 2021!!*

*11th!!   13,006,929!!*





Well here we are again for another daily update for WCG...  Impressive stuff everyone, please do keep it going....


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 24, 2021)

A good half day with plenty of OPNGs!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2021)

*23rd September 2021!!*

*11th!!  17,471,666!!*

*

*
*
Great work everyone, 11th place for the daily chart is a bloody good result!!   I hope that everyone is well and ok!  Hope to see you back again soon everyone!!  Take care and be safe!!*


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 25, 2021)

I wasn't the only one that got a few extra OPNGs yesterday


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2021)

*24th September 2021!!

6th!!!!!!!  32,811,261!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *                             





Well holy heck what did we manage!?!?!?   That's amazing efforts everyone, MASSIVE congrats and well done!!     Top 6th position as well!!   I'm actually speechless so I'm going to stop typing........


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 26, 2021)

It looks like we peaked on the 24th of September.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 27, 2021)

Not bad at all but a fair bit of the OPN points was PV units that got completed by the hoarders and hence turned into points.  I most assume that a lot are running OPNG on their IGPU and therefor have a spillover to more quiet times.


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2021)

*25th September 2021!!*

*8th!!!!  30,811,690!!*





Amazing efforts everyone, honestly, 8th place!!   We are going nuts with points right now!!   Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2021)

*26th September 2021!!*

*9th!!!!  24,541,701!!*





Another great day for contributions, like Mstenholm said, think there was a peak and now it's tailing off but wow what a day!!!   Amazing level of support and contributions here over the last few days!!    Right time to go and do the last couple of updates now.....      Hope to see you there, well and more so safe and sound!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2021)

*27th September 2021!!*

*23rd!!  23,871,749!!*





Another brilliant day everyone, well done!!   Excellent work again and I hope everyone is doing alright as well??   Hopefully catch up with you all soon


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## mstenholm (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## mstenholm (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2021)

*28th September 2021!!

11th!!  20,628,613!!*





Brilliant efforts everyone!!   Great result to day!!     Hopefully we all can see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2021)

*29th September 2021!!*

*10th!!  18,121,757!!*





Great work everyone, we are in the 10th spot of the day!!      Outstanding!!    Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another amazing update!!      It's only ever amazing as you guys are making it amazing!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2021)

*30th September 2021!!

11th!!  17,722,973!!*





Another great day everyone, well done for the contribution and more so for our 11th place!!   Outstanding work everyone!!   Best get a move on but hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!     Team TPU rocks!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 2, 2021)

The decline in points yesterday was entirely from less OPN(G)


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2021)

*1st October 2021!!*

*12th!!  16,191,319!!*





Great work everyone, spot on results for the day!!      I guess we just had less OPNG than we'd like...  Shame but not much we can do sadly I guess....
Still, brilliant effort from everyone, thank you all so much for the support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2021)

*2nd October 2021!!*

*10th!!  18,952,081!!*





Another brilliant effort guys and gals for the day, brilliant results!!   In that top 10 like we should be!!  Awesome!!   Take care everyone, hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2021)

*3rd October 2021!!*

*12th!!  16,968,472!!*





Amazing work everyone, 12th place for the days contributions!!  Awesome efforts!!


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2021)

*4th October 2021!!*

*13th!!  16,596,757!!*





Another great days contributions everyone!!  Top dogs!!    Well done and massive thanks to you all making it happen!!     Hope to see you back again tomorrow!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2021)

*5th October 2021!!*

*14th!!  15,205,588!!*





Great work everyone, over the 15 million points marker, great job!!     I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Another later than planned update, so bed time is so very soon!!     Apologies guys for not being much use at the moment!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 8, 2021)

We still have a slightly higher runtime for MCM but OPN(G) seems to be back to normal again. The last projection for GPU units is that we will have them around to the end of October.


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2021)

*6th October 2021!!
*
*12th!!  16,728,579!!*





Another great day everyone, well done for the contributions and the support from you all!!  Amazing!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2021)

*7th October 2021!!*

*13th!!  16,187,823!!*






Another great day everyone, great support as always and some great numbers for the day, amazing!!


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2021)

*8th October 2021!!*

*11th!!  17,232,937!!*





Great work everyone!!  Stunning work as always, over 17.2 million points contributed today which is outstanding!!    Great work and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update     Take care all!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 10, 2021)

I did double check the OPN run time....


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2021)

*9th October 2021!!  *

*16th!!  15,085,439!!*





Great work everyone, bit lower than our usual scores but still very nice!!     16th place in the daily results, is a solid result!!!   Massive thanks to everyone who did contribute for today, however hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## mstenholm (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## mstenholm (Oct 13, 2021)

OPNG is responsible for the better numbers yesterday.


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

*10th October 2021!!*

*17th!!  14,383,520!!*





Great work everyone, over 14,300,000 points for the day!!     Outstanding!!     I hope everyone is doing well, and is ok....?


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

*11th October 2021!!*

*15th!!  15,717,286!!*





Another great day everyone, amazing stuff, thank you all for the amazing support and contributions!!     I hope everyone is well and ok, see you all for the next one hopefully!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

*12th October 2021!!*

*13th!!  16,858,307!!*





Another amazing day!!     Close to the 17,000,000 points marker, what a great day for TPU!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 14, 2021)

I noticed that I'm not the only one that had fewer run hours yesterday. Mine went to Rosetta so not entirely lost, I think. But we do normally fluctuate around 46-47k hour.


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2021)

*13th October 2021!!*

*13th!! 17,216,505!!*





Another brilliant day and amazing level of contribution!!     Outstanding everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 15, 2021)

I figured out why we had a small drop in run time yesterday - you were all working on Africa Rainfall Project and now they show up as validated. Well maybe not but ARP results are up and so is the run time. OPNG was down but my 7770 was blessed with 8. At that rate even that old GPU will last for decades


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2021)

*14th October 2021!!*

*15th!!  16,084,474!!*





Great work everyone!!     Over 16 million points for today, outstanding work     Massive efforts


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 16, 2021)

It's a shame that OPN and OPNG isn't shown separately but it opens up for me to make guesstimations and one of such is that we got around 200 more GPU units yesterday than the day before


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2021)

Same-same


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 18, 2021)

I noticed that we dropped big time in points from Saturday to Sunday so I decided to investigate if we lost some of our members or if we just used our PC for other things, yes you gamers know whom I'm talking about.  The easy way is to use Free-DC but almost all had an increase in points, fairly big increases in fact. Conclusion - don't trust Free-DC. The numbers below is, as always, taken directly from the source. It is fairly clear that the drop in points is less GPU work. We are now working on the 95,000s out of the 100,000 original announced so in two-three weeks from now this daily break-down will have outlived itself.





Edit: Free-DC had an update after I wrote the part above and now the numbers look OK. Strange.


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

*15th October 2021!!*

*14th!!  17,082,990!!*





Great work everyone!!     14th Place for the day and over 17 million points contributed!!  Now that's amazing!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

*16th October 2021!!*

*14th!!  16,977,131!!*





Another amazing day everyone!!     A few points away from another 17 million points but just outstanding anyways!!     Great effort from everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

*17th October 2021!!*

*16th!!  15,137,863!!*





Another brilliant days contributions everyone, massive congrats!!     I think we didn't get our fair share of OPNG which is why we are slightly lower than yesterdays scores but your all awesome so it doesn't matter!!                      Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 19, 2021)

The numbers for yesterday were back to normal. OK there were some internal fluctuations in the team. Nortons top producer had hell of a day with 80k above average and my 7770 had 18 OPNGs  and I take credit for the entire HST production yesterday. Yes I have to much time on my hands to investigate these important facts


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2021)

*18t**h October 2021!!
*
*14th!!  16,413,320!!*





Another great day everyone for the contributions to the WCG Pie!!  Can't thank you all enough for the support and contributions but whatever your doing, please keep it up!!     Take care everyone, I hope you doing well and are ok!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 20, 2021)

We completed a few OPNGs more yesterday and improved the overall points per hour efficiency. For the second day in row I did all of the teams HSTs. Strange.


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2021)

*19th October 2021!!*

*14th!!  17,164,106!!*





Amazing efforts and contributions to all!!     What an amazing day for us as we have manged to hit over 17 million points for the days contribution!!   Brilliant everyone, great work...  Hope to now see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2021)

Yesterday was pretty much like the day before with one notable difference - I didn't complete any HSTs so the team manged to do zero in total. I know that that community as a whole only  do 2-400 per day but still it seems like I get a disproportional high share. The last three days it was 3, 4 and 0.


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2021)

*20th October 2021!!*

*16th!!  17,482,604!!*






Amazing day everyone!!  Not far short of 17.5 million points and that's what I call an amazing day!!    Great work everyone!!  Keep it comin'!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 22, 2021)

A day not much different from the day before. @Norton01 took a small hit and @nath1886 got lucky with GPU jobs . We had for once a team member that completed a HST beside my two


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2021)

*21st October 2021!!*

*15th!!  16,752,800!!*





Another brilliant day from everyone contributing to the teams WCG score!!    Well done everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2021)

*22nd October 2021!!*

*15th!!  15,852,388!!*





Another brilliant day everyone, congrats and massive thanks for all the contributions!!     Hope to see you again soon for another update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 24, 2021)

We had a slight increase in points due to a bit more run-time. My trusted old i7 did to some rare HST time. The more or less similar clocked 3900X does it in half the time


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2021)

*23rd October 2021!!

13th!!  16,866,276!!*





Well everyone, what another amazing round from us today for our daily contributions!!   Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!    Amazing efforts everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2021)

*24th October 2021!!*

*13th!!  16,426,253!!*





Well guys and gals, what a brilliant day of contributions that was!!    Great work everyone!!  Please keep up the great work!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 26, 2021)

We had a few hundred more run hours yesterday and we spent them on OPN1/ARF and going by the higher points per hour we did more OPNGs.


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2021)

*25th October 2021!! *

*15th!!  17,440,030!!*





What another great update for team TPU!!      Not far off 17.5 million points for the day, outstanding I call it!!   Take care everyone, hopefully we'll see each other again soon!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 27, 2021)

Same-same and then not. The team did three HSTs and I didn't have anything to do with them


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2021)

*26th October 2021!!

15th!!   17,026,407!!*





Another great day there everyone, massive thanks for the support and contributions!!  15th place is doing REALLY well and we managed over 17 million points as well, that in itself is an amazing feat to hit!!     Hopefully we'll keep having a few days of those!!    Please do keep up the amazing work!!   Team TPU is a force to be reckoned with!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2021)

We had a decline in OPNGs yesterday. Soon they will have depleted completely.




.


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2021)

*27th October 2021!!*

*15th!!  16,024,538!!*





Another 15th place for the daily contributions, we are nothing but perfectly consistent!!     I think we are one of the few and far between teams, that doesn't really change much when it comes to differences in the daily usage.... Again, talk about being consistent!!  

Outstanding work everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for another daily update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 29, 2021)

As @phill wrote we are very consistent.


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2021)

*28th October 2021!!

16th!!  16,062,221!!*





Brilliant work everyone!!  Again another great day's contribution for WCG Pie !!   Hope to see you all back again for another update tomorrow!!  

I'm glad I'm right about the contributions there @mstenholm !!     Thank you so much for the contribution here, its really great to see just where the points come from, from the team


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2021)

Still fine numbers but we are working on the very last OPNGs in these days. The only positive about that is that we will move up in the daily ranking since some of teams above us is relaying heavily on the GPU aid.


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2021)

*29th October 2021!!*

*17th!!  15,515,587!!*






Great work everyone today, great numbers and support as always    Here's hoping for another great day tomorrow!!     Take it easy everyone!!   Hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 31, 2021)

We knew that it would happen, the OPNGs were here for a limited time. There are still some around as the points per hour show (68.5, not 38-40).


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2021)

*30th October 2021!!*

*20th!!  14,263,539!!*





Great work everyone, another top 20 place finish for the day as well    Outstanding!!     Hope everyone is having a good Halloween??      Hopefully see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2021)

OPNG are still kicking now running in the last 1000 series. We had a few more yesterday than the Saturday.


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2021)

*31st October 2021!!*

*19th!!  15,648,927!!*





Another great day everyone, congrats for the great contributions!!     I hope to see you all back here again soon!!      Team TPU for the win!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 2, 2021)

So this is the last day with a normal handout of OPNGs is my prediction. The Formula BOINC (google it) ended so some teams will drop down the order and normal, pre-GPU time will be back.


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2021)

*1st November 2021!!

20th!!  16,073,084!!*





Another amazing day everyone, well done!!     Over 16 million points contributed, bloody marvellous!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 3, 2021)

Yesterday we had a combination of maintenance and dying OPNGs.


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2021)

*2nd November 2021!!*

*18th!!  13,871,009!!*




Great work everyone, with the drop in GPU work units, I'm sure a lot of these scores are going to come down, so lets see how we fair at that point!   Great work again team TPU!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2021)

It seems like they unloaded the rest of the OPNGs yesterday and then again maybe not since a new super-cruncher from HardOPC claims to have processed OPNG_*0100041*_0044.


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2021)

*3rd November 2021!!*

*19th!!  14,406,258!!*





Another great day everyone, brilliant support and brilliant contribution from TPU as always     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 5, 2021)

So all the talk about 100,000 OPN*G* batches had some confused. One thing that is clear is that the well is not dried out yet. I got this one during the night -  OPNG_0100*299*_00429, and according to the points per hour for OPN I'm not the only one on the team that is still getting GPU work for OPN.





I can see that I'm again the only one on the team that has points for HST. Are you sure that you have ticked that project off?


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2021)

*4th November 2021!!*

*18th!!  15,575,269!!*





Great work everyone!!  Over 15.5 million points contributed today to WCG!!   
I wonder how the scores will look when the GPU tasks go......  Hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 6, 2021)

The result is very close to the day before. To answer @phill question on how it will look when the GPU tasks are gone - the points would be down around 4 million "phill points" (567.322 BONIC points)  based on the estimation that the points per hour is 35 and the run-time is unchanged.


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2021)

*5th November 2021!!

18th!!  15,708,140!!*





Great work everyone for today's contribution!!     18th place and over 15.7 million points is awesome!!    I hope everyone is well and ok today!!      Take care everyone, hopefully see you back agian tomorrow for another update


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2021)

We had a slightly better day yesterday due to more OPNG points.


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2021)

*6th November 2021!!*

*17th!!  16,319,763!!*





Great work everyone, great stuff!!     Hope everyone is doing well and is ok???    Hope to see everyone back again soon!!  Until the next update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 8, 2021)

A small drop, OPNG is to blame, again


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2021)

*7th November 2021!!*

*19th!!  15,491,128!!*





Great work everyone!!     Just under the 15.5 million points for the day which is great !!  Thank you to all that have applied and contributed to the TPU team today, outstanding work!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2021)

OPNG let us down yesterday. Let's hope that it was a one-day event


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2021)

*8th November 2021!!*

*20th!!  14,502,426!!*





Another great day for the support and contributions everyone, well done and massive thanks for the continued support !!   
I hope everyone is doing well, and is alright...  Hope to see you all again for another update tomorrow     Take care!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 10, 2021)

The OPNGs from yesterday did in average give less points but the day ended as an average day (2.2M BOINC/15.5M Phil-points).


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2021)

*9th November 2021!!*

*18th!!  15,491,622!!*





Well another cracking day everyone, well done and massive thanks for your continued support!!     Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 11, 2021)

OPNG is back to normal and the drop in points is from less MCM1 work sent in. I wonder if somebody is sandbagging for the upcoming event. That would be a new first from this team but the rules are clear - it is allowed.


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2021)

*10th November 2021!!*

*17th!! 14,695,419!!*





Great work everyone, great score for today!!   
Best get myself to bed soon, can barely keep my eyes open!!   Take care everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2021)

Yesterday will go down in history as the day that TPU got credited for 7 HST WUs out of 353 for the Community. Other than that it was a normal day with points in the lower part of the range.


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2021)

*11th November 2021!!

16th!!  14,781,560!!*




Well everyone, as always, another fine day of being awesome!!     Great work as always everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 13, 2021)

We are rolling    New all-time best HST with 9 WUs for the day. There are slightly more around for all so not really a surprise.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2021)

*12th November 2021!!*

*14th!!  16,093,019!!*





Another cracking day of supports everyone, brilliant work!!     Hopefully see you all back again tomorrow for another update     I hope everyone is doing well and ok??


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 14, 2021)

First of. I made a mistake yesterday. The runtime for OPN was faulty and hence the total and average pphs. The revised numbers is below 







Someone on the team has a CPU that calculate HST with the same speed as my W3670 (i7-970) @ 3.85 GHz. I know that because I didn't summit the teams only HST WU yesterday  Other than that nothing new about yesterday.


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2021)

*13th November 2021!!*

*14th!!  15,957,356!!*





Great work everyone, just a bit away from 16,000,000 points for the day which is amazing!!     Awesome stuff everyone!! Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2021)

Yesterday were very close to be a copy&paste of the day before and that is a good thing. Have you filled up the buffer with MCMs? The Birthday challenge kicks of at midnight UCT which is from 15 hours from now.


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2021)

*14th November 2021!!*

*16th!!  16,125,782!!*






Great work everyone, today's stats are looking very good indeed!!     Hope to see you again soon everyone, hope fully with some more good news about hitting the top 10 maybe??......     All the best everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2021)

This is the last day before we all run 100% MCM so take note of the numbers  I for one still run HST and my Linux/AMD PCs are only part-time WCG. It hurts to much in my eyes to see how bad MCM fares on this combination.


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2021)

*15th November 2021!!*

*18th!!  15,086,448!!*





A great day for everyone from WCG Stats!!      Great contribution everyone, great work indeed!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow??.....


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2021)

The team has steeped up for the Birthday Challenge. Some even deserves a honorably mentioning  - @keithstark1, @Lorec, @1freedude, @Jstn7477, @nath1986, @thebluebumblebee, @ion, @swithe4784  @norton01, @NastyHabits , @Caring1, @KieX (welcome back my Spanish friend ) and @stinger608 . Sorry if I missed some.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2021)

All I did was turn off Africa Rainfall!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm trying to add 16 cores and 32 threads.  Even giving the old i3-2120T the evil eye.


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2021)

*16th November 2021!!  *

*20th!!  19,264,931!!*





What a day everyone!!     Awesome efforts, not every day you nearly hit 20 million points in a day I don't think!!??  Hopefully tomorrow will be as good as well!!  Great job everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2021)

Now the second day into the Birthday Challenge we can see that the team sandbagged with what constitute 10% run time/points for the first day. Now that the dust has has begun to settle it looks like we increased MCM work 10-15%. The real amount is hard to determine since a lot of the work is temporary stock as Pending Validation. Keep on crunching team


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2021)

*17th November 2021!!*

*19th!!  17,075,315!!*





Great work everyone!!     Doing very well on the contributions these last few days!!    MCM not the most points by far but everyone is doing their best I'm sure to be getting as many points in as possible!!  Take care everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2021)

We did good yesterday. The points increase was from more MCM work and in these days that is a good thing.


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2021)

*18th November 2021!!*

*18th!!  17,965,757!!*





Well another excellent day everyone, massive well done for the contributions and like @mstenholm has mentioned, the extra points coming from the MCM work, outstanding!!    Take care everyone, hopefully see you tomorrow for another update....


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2021)

We are still increasing the amount of validated MCM. The downside, and I'm not saying that it is related, is that we got less OPN points. Personally I had the worst day since GPU OPN began but shifting from OPN friendly profiles to something more in favor for MCM will do that


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2021)

I could copy&paste the text so this here goes. We are increasing MCM output, check, I had the worst ONPG day, check, I had two! And I can add that we have turned up some extra threads to generated some extra points. We did good


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 22, 2021)

We had a slight increase in MCM but took a hit on OPNG, @Lorec and @thebluebumblebee kept getting them and @HammerON was the one who lost in that lottery.  I could only go one way, up and I snatched a dozen.


----------



## Lorec (Nov 22, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> We had a slight increase in MCM but took a hit on OPNG, @Lorec and @thebluebumblebee kept getting them and @HammerON was the one who lost in that lottery.  I could only go one way, up and I snatched a dozen.
> 
> View attachment 226177


I noticed I was getting a batch of 20+ of them twice a day on my 3950x/1080ti rig.
Kept silent just incase, still @mstenholm found out  nothing can escape Your watchful eye,sir


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

Apologies guys for the lack of updates on my part, but here's a few!! 

*19th November 2021!

18th!!  17,640,822!!*





I'm not sure what is going on with the captures I'm uploading but I'll seek out the w1zzard and see if he can help! 
Great work everyone, great support as always!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

20th November 2021!!

Sadly the site updated itself in the background before I grabbed the data (which I didn't know about until I looked to grab it!!  ) so I've missed it for today   I'll hopefully not miss it again!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

*21st November 2021!!*

*20th!!  17,712,031!!*





Awesome efforts everyone!!     I did wonder how @Lorec was managing his massive scores...  Well it all becomes clear to me now!!       Great work mate!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> @thebluebumblebee kept getting them


I have 123 pages of MCM and nothing else.  No OPNg for me.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 22, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have 123 pages of MCM and nothing else.  No OPNg for me.


All the pending we have produced does validate sooner or later and you might had a ton validating yesterday. I can see that I had more MCM run-hours then threads yesterday. I’m down to only 383 WUs now and it was more than 600 yesterday.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> All the pending we have produced does validate sooner or later and you might had a ton validating yesterday


Yes, 3700X's don't hit 26K without a backlog of pending validations.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 23, 2021)

We had a good sprint finish for the Birthday Challenge with close to 50k run hours for MCM. Sadly we needed just a fraction more to keep our 6th place. I expect to see high MCM numbers the next days. Personally I had a little more than 300 pending validation last night, well still have now 10 hours later.


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2021)

*22nd November 2021!!*

*17th!!  20,255,079!!*

*



*
Well another brilliant day everyone, we've managed to surpass the 20,000,000 point marker!!      Outstanding work everyone, I wonder what our next challenge will be....     Hope to see you all there though, of course!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 24, 2021)

We got some extra OPNGs yesterday so despite that MCM has peaked we are still above 2.8M point.


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2021)

*23rd November 2021!!*

*15th!!  19,685,310!!*





Another great day there everyone, very nice score and not much under the 20,000,000 points!!  Beautiful!!     Hope everyone is alright and ok, will hopefully see you tomorrow!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2021)

We had a small decline yesterday, primarily due to MCM but it was expected.


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2021)

*24th November 2021!!*

*15th!!  18,472,817!!*





Great work everyone!!      A smashing good day, over 18 million points!!  Hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update, take care and see you there hopefully!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 26, 2021)

Again a small decline in run-time and points but still better than before the Birthday Challenge.


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2021)

*25th November 2021!!*

*14th!!  17,905,680!! *





Great work everyone, great job indeed     Just shy of 18 million points for the day from our team and I must say, that is to me, pretty bloody amazing!!   Well done everyone!!     I hope to be seeing you again tomorrow for another update, catch you then


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2021)

No surprises here. The team completed two HST, half was mine just like the days before  

We are still on the high side of six year run-time as we have been since the start of the Birthday Challenge. I guess that we just needed an excuse to fire up some of the _extra_ hardware we have laying around. I know that I needed the extra heat but 400 W from two PCs and a laptop isn't cutting it for my entire first floor when it is close to freezing in the nights.





Free-DC is acting up, again. It got the team total points right but right now the last individual updates are not there. It might happen more often than we think. Since @thebluebumblebee noticed it a few weeks back I have seen it a hand full of times.


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2021)

*26th November 2021!!*

*15th!!  17,566,130!!*





Great work everyone!!     Really nice scores for the day and great job!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2021)

We crunched more points yesterday and the extra points isn't due to more run-time but to pure luck - OPNG. Since Free-DC is having some problems these days I can't really single out who was the lucky ones.


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2021)

*27th November 2021!!*

*12th!!  18,757,348!!*





Another amazing day everyone, well done for the support and the contributions!!     Nearly an 19,000,000 point day!!  Outstanding!!


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 28, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> We crunched more points yesterday and the extra points isn't due to more run-time but to pure luck - OPNG. Since Free-DC is having some problems these days I can't really single out who was the lucky ones.


I checked my results status to see if I had any that contributed to that number and it wasn't me, but I did return 43 OPNG the following day so hopefully those numbers will be good too.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I checked my results status to see if I had any that contributed to that number and it wasn't me, but I did return 43 OPNG the following day so hopefully those numbers will be good too.


The problem Free-DC have is primarely a problem for people like me with to much time on his hand. I like to follow the progress and BOINCStats.com is 12 hour behind. If you returned 43 OPNG then it's as good as money in the bank. Free-DC will end up getting it right and BOINC homepage I'm sure got it right already but you need records of the daily numbers for more then one day to see if it adds up.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 29, 2021)

Free-DC got it right this morning, at least the points that I daily monitor and that is mine and the team total, the rest looks plausible. So we had a very good day primarily courtesy to OPNG. We had the best OPNG day since 14th of October! *I didn't* submit the two HSTs, I got seven pending and one waiting to run


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2021)

*28th November 2021!!*

*11th!!  20,705,991!!*





Well what a day everyone, amazing efforts!!      As @mstenholm has showed, loads of great points today, I'm rather looking forward to seeing what the WCG Pie has got to say for itself     Would you like to join me to see??.....  This way!!   ------->>>>  Hope you are all doing well, and are ok!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2021)

½M points down and it was the absence of OPNG that did that. We had the same run-time as the day before so we can only blame OPNG


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2021)

*29th November 2021!!*

*15th!!  17,114,033!!*





Well another great day from team TPU      Done really well everyone, hopefully the GPU tasks will carry on for a while yet and we can gain some good rewards/points from it     Hope everyone is ok??  Take care all!!   Hope to see you at the next update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 1, 2021)

It was a poor OPNG day for many of us and that shows on the tally. We did have five worse days for OPN(G) isolated in November so it wasn't a rare day, just a poor one   when we on top had 1000 fewer MCM run-hours. If I has more firepower I would have turn it on with the snow coming down. I might have 2520M somewhere...


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2021)

*30th November 2021!!*

*15th!!  16,302,440!!*





Great work everyone for the support today for TPU     Done very well indeed!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 2, 2021)

We increased the run-time slightly yesterday and that meant we also increase the point despite our bad luck with OPNGs.


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2021)

*1st December 2021!!*

*13th!!  16,663,890!!*





Well done everyone, a very nice 16 million points plus today for our daily contribution to WCG!!  Hope to see you again for the next daily update


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 3, 2021)

We are consistent, with a slight increase in run-time. Nice to see that the new members has settled in. The biggest change from the day before is that I only got credited for one HST, it was two the day before. Come on team, am I the only one that have HST ticked?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 3, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> We are consistent, with a slight increase in run-time. Nice to see that the new members has settled in. The biggest change from the day before is that I only got credited for one HST, it was two the day before. Come on team, am I the only one that have HST ticked?
> 
> View attachment 227438


Ok so I only have mapping cancer and wcg ticked, should I be ticking others if so which?.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 3, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Ok so I only have mapping cancer and wcg ticked, should I be ticking others if so which?.


HST is a unicorn and unless you are badge hunting there is no point in running that project. The daily batch is around 400 so you can be sure they will be processed. I'm aiming for 2 year badge but that's a year away at the current rate. Just stick to MCM and the 100 year badge. The reason that I keep mentioning that project is that I find it strange that I seem to get WUs and the rest of team, not so much.


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2021)

*2nd December 2021!!*

*13th!!  16,302,116!!*





Well done everyone, great days work again   

Just over 16 million points today, brilliant work everyone!!     Hope everyone is doing well and ok and I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2021)

For some reason we had a big increase in OPN run-time (18%) and with a few more OPNG in the mix the daily result was an improvement to the days before. OPNG is surely not as plentiful as it has been or there are more that want a share leaving less for us. No surprise really, you can't keep a good thing a secret for ever


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2021)

The increased effort (2.7% in run-time) gave us a healthy jump in points (8.0%) aided by more OPNGs. I can't calculated the increase in OPNGs but with the efficiency expressed as point/hour going up by 10.5% we did process more of the GPU version. Just to illustrate how big impact OPNG has over the normal OPNs I looked at the last batch of eight OPNGs on my 2070 S (4300-5200 points/hour) compared to the 51,7 on the 3900X CPU. A factor 80-100! Keep sending us GPU work, please 

Lots of numbers, here is the normal summary:





Edit: I had a look at my links and found this useful one - Daily issued WUs by project
        I’m not entirely sure that the numbers are correct. According to the link one third of the OPN WU was OPNG and that is not what I’m seeing.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 6, 2021)

We had yet another good day but the point algorithm seems to have lowered the points per unit. It is either that or people decided to lose their OC. We had an decent OPNG day.


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

*3rd December 2021!!*

*12th!!  17,636,617!!*






Great work everyone!!    Great day's contribution for TPU!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

*4th December 2021!!*

*9TH!!!!  19,045,139!!!!!*





Amazing amazing work today everyone!!    9th place!!    Team TPU.....


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

*5th December 2021!!*

*12th!!  18,680,580!!*





Amazing efforts everyone, brilliant work as always     Can't ask for a better team, smashing it!! Havin' it LARGE Big Bazz!!       Love that film........
See you all again tomorrow with some luck everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 7, 2021)

We had a good OPNG day and the points for MCM returned to normal so overall we did very well yesterday.


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2021)

*6th December 2021!!*

*11th!!!  19,538,304!!*




Amazing effort everyone!!     11th place and not masses away from 20 million points for the day!!  Outstanding effort everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 8, 2021)

You can't win them all. Yesterday hit us twice and gave a small win - OPNG steered clear of our PCs, MCM ws put in PV prison and ARP was good. I hope for a better day tomorrow but I already know that some of us again are re-directing some resources towards Rosetta since that project blessed us with work after a longer dry spell.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2021)

I have converted today's decline in run-time and points to 24/7 2700Xs since I'm responsible for two of the 8.75 2700Xs in regard to run-time and two of 15 when it comes to points. My 2700Xs wasn't engaged in OPNGs but we had a drop there as well. All-in-all not our best day in recent time


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

*7th December 2021!!*

*9th!!!!  17,794,935!!!!*





Utterly amazing work everyone, 9th place for the daily contributions for WCG!!  Bloody amazing!!


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

*8th December 2021!!*

*12th!!   16,331,625!!*





Well done everyone, bit of a drop from yesterdays high but sometimes the points aren't quite uploaded in the right time frames and so on...  Still, 12th is bloody brilliant for the day so thank you all so much for the support there!     Best get on with the last few updates!!     Hopefully see you there......


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2021)

We had a slightly more productive day yesterday garnished with some ONPG luck. Rosetta ran dry at midnight European time so some CPU cycles will be crawling back to WCG today   but we have "lost" 5000 hours recently and the four Rosetta crunchers can only be blamned for around 2500. We are talking about 3900Xs, 3950X, 2700Xs and @Toothless 80 thread monster. Well we will see the 55000 hours again, soon.





Try and guess which of the following GPUs 7770, 970 and 2070 S did catch most ONGPs yesterday?


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 10, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Try and guess which of the following GPUs 7770, 970 and 2070 S did catch most ONGPs yesterday?


I can't recall any on mine yesterday, but I haven't checked either as they tend to be fairly fast so I have to look at the results to see how may I've done.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I can't recall any on mine yesterday, but I haven't checked either as they tend to be fairly fast so I have to look at the results to see how may I've done.


I found out if you check for completed, ONPG will show on top. Test it





After a long period with the faster 2070S coming out on top 7770 took its place. This is not a one day observation but something that have been going on the past week or so.


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

*9th December 2021!!*

*10th!!!  16.734,799!!*





Great work everyone, top 10 here we are!!     Amazing support from everyone as always on WCG, such appreciation and respect for all the hard work everyone does     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2021)

We had an increase in run-time and points roughly corresponding to 4.5 2700Xs yesterday. The OPNG story is ongoing and my 7770 beat my 2070S and 970 again. I'm not writing this to show of my fine hardware  but to tell that even a doorstop GPU can make a difference. If any want help to set it up write me and we will work it out.


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2021)

*10th December 2021!!

8th!!!!  17,247,584!!!!*




An amazing day everyone, massive congrats and well done for today!!   Outstanding result!!       8th place for the daily totals is outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2021)

*11th December 2021!!*

*9th!!!  17,251,524!!!*





Well done everyone for another outstanding 9th place for the daily contributions!!    More points that we had than yesterday as well, impressive stuff everyone!!    I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  Outstanding results today everyone, absolutely amazing!!  Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2021)

*11th December 2021



*


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2021)

*12th December 2021*

Yesterday wasn't our best day. Let's be honest it was one of the worse ones.  The lack of OPNG is out of our hands but the reduced run-time....


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2021)

*12th December 2021!!*

*11th!!  15,528,646!!*





Well another good day but a little down from were we where...  (I never get those where/were the right way round!!  ) Still an impressive 11th place for the daily totals, nearly 1.5m points away from the 10th place but as @mstenholm mentions, the lack of our GPU work units do hurt our points .... Still, not much we can do about it  
Great support and work as always everyone, thank you for always being there!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2021)

*12, 13 and 14 December 2021*













The last two days were fine. It helped that @HammerON (AMD 3960X) and @weekendgeek (AMD 5950X) added some fine hardware


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2021)

Pics up and live again, I guess I'd best get my butt in gear and do some updating!!


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2021)

*13th December 2021!!*

*10th!!  17,435,004!!*





Well done to everyone who had contributed to the team today!!    We were flying along there today!!    Not far off 9th place either.......  Still, awesome stuff everyone!!   Hope to see you in the next update


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2021)

*14th December 2021!!*

*11th!!  16,800,820!!*





A few hundred thousand points down on what we scored yesterday but still a great day's contributions     Well done and thank you for the continued support!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 16, 2021)

We did improve a bit and yesterday was an above average day.


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2021)

*15th December 2021!!*

*8th!!!!  17,741,631!!!!*





What a brilliant day for TPU!!     8th place in the daily contributions!!     Outstanding!!   Well done everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2021)

We are on a roller-coaster and OPNG are again the main reason for our ups and downs. That and the fact that we had 2000 hour less crunch-time yesterday resulted in one of the not-so-good days. We will bounce back


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2021)

*16th December 2021!!*

*12th!!  15,517,674!!*





Another brilliant day everyone, great results there I think     Well done everyone!!  Hope you're all ok, hope to see you again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 18, 2021)

We are so close to 6 year run-time per day, less than a base Pentium so points are up. We did however have a poor OPNG day.


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2021)

*17th December 2021!!*

*12th!! 16,215,692!! *





Great work everyone, a very nice day for contributions!!     12th place for the daily contributions is not something to be unhappy about!!    Great efforts everyone, it's never a disappointment


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2021)

*18th December 2021!!*

*10th!!  16,489,660!!*





Well an even better day place wise and a little higher scores as well     Great work everyone, brilliant as always, please keep it up!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update, hope you are all keeping well and are ok!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 20, 2021)

Two tables for one due to the technical problems the site had. Points wise they are fairly similar but the 1400 hour of-set was more or less balanced out by the fact that we had slightly more OPNGs yesterday.

*18th December 2021*






*19th December 2021*


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2021)

*19th December 2021!!*

*11th!!  16,213,242!!*





So a very healthy 11th place for the days contributions, outstanding everyone!!     Hope everyone is doing well and is ok??    Hope to see you all back again for another update tomorrow     Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2021)

*20th December 2021!!*

*13th!!  15,738,210!!*





Another great day for contributions everyone!!     Very nice work!!  Hope everyone is doing well and is alright??   Hopefully catch up with you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 22, 2021)

I don't need Free-DC to compile my little tables. We had two fairly good days after the slow 19th of December where somebody forgot to re-start their WCG after a heavy gaming weekend 

*20 December 2021*






*21 December 2021*


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2021)

*21st December 2021!!*

*11th!!  16,542,894!!*





Great work everyone, 11th place for the day is amazing     Brilliant work from everyone and great having you all on the team, can't do it with you!!      Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 23, 2021)

We had a slightly different day yesterday. Firstly we got credit for 9 HST units which in it self is high but more remarkable I'm only responsible for two of these  . I still have a long way to my 2-year badge so @thebluebumblebee can enter 2022 as the only holder of one of these. Correct me if I'm wrong, I didn't check each and every one of your badge status, just the ones that seem likely and that is based on run-time.

Enough talk about HST, we had a fine day yesterday only a few hours away from 6 year run-time. Points wise we did better on all project but MCM that saw a small dip.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2021)

I haven't seen a HST in a long time, but I have done exactly 3,000 of them:






EDIT: I should also add that HST has been a major focus of mine.


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2021)

*22nd December 2021!!*

*11th!!  16,713,197!!*





Great efforts everyone and great work Mr @thebluebumblebee !!  I'm miles off from that badge, I guess it doesn't want me to have any of the work units either, as I never received one of them today..   I do try and hit all of the milestones I can with the badges so I'd love to hit the 2 year badge if I can..  I'm guess I'm closer to getting the 20 year badge for Open Pandemics than the Help TB!   Still if I can get to do some more I will force the issue!! 
Great work and efforts from everyone as always, hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 23, 2021)

Mr? did you just assume their gender?


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2021)

You know what they say about assumptions...........    Apologies Karen!!       

And it seems to work now that I say I only have one GPU work unit, that 12 seem to just pop long lol





I ssaw the temp climbing on the GPU and wondered, what the heck is it doing??.....  Soon realised and understood


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 24, 2021)

If we ignore the HSTs then yesterday was a close to a copy&paste to the day before. Well done all of us


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2021)

*23rd December 2021!!*

*12th!!  16,557,680!!*





Great work to everyone, a brilliant days results and contribution!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok...  Please take care and I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 25, 2021)

We passed the 6 year (52,560 hours) computing time mark for a single day yesterday. The last time we did that was during the last challenge. More run-time give more points and we passed 2,5M with the extra CPU cycles. Well done team


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2021)

*24th December 2021!!*

*10th!!  17,559,324!!!!*





Amazing work everyone, into the top 10 daily contributors we go!!     Outstanding!!    Happy Christmas to all!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 26, 2021)

We had another day with increased runtime, OPN runtime that is, not OPNG   The net result is a points reduction, sadly. Oh-well these thing goes up and down so we are looking into a bunch of GPU work, I hope.


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2021)

*25th December 2021!!*

*10!!!  17,192,544!!*





Great work again everyone, nice and lovely score for the day and a lovely top 10 place for the contribution today as well...  Outstanding!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 27, 2021)

We worked harder yesterday and the result was an increase in points, the best result in about two weeks in fact. The OPN/OPNG ratio seems to have been unchanged so the promised influx of GPU work didn't pan out


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

*26th December 2021!!*

*9th!!  17,581,449!!*





A very very good day everyone, well done indeed!!     Hope everyone is well and ok???  9th place for the daily contributions, outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

*27th December 2021!!*

*10th!!!  17,5399,466!!*





Another great day everyone, 10th place in the daily contributions!!     Awesome stuff!!  Just one more to go....


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

28th December 2021!!

Sadly not known...

The WCG page never loaded correctly or something went wrong as the data was refreshed when I went to collect it so I've missed out on the 28th's data     Very sorry everyone    I'll try and not let it happen to much, its damn frustrating for me and must be the same for you.  Apologies all


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

*29th December 2021!!*

*8th!!  17,619,623!!*






Well I thought whilst I was here, might as well update this one as well     Amazing work everyone, brilliant daily contribution, 8th place!!     Outstanding work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2022)

*30th December 2021!!*

*9th!!  17,542,320!!*





Well another crackingly great day for the contributions everyone, thank you so much for the support!!    Time to crack on, best get finished off soon!!    Hope to see you all again real soon, take care and thank you as always for the contributions and support to TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

*31st December 2021!!

9th!!  16,952,555!!!*





What a great way to end the year with 9th place for the daily contributions to WCG!!   Outstanding efforts everyone, well done!!   Here's to an amazing 2022 !!!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

*1st January 2022!!*

*10th!!  16,840,537!!*





A very nice way to start of 2022!!     10th place is damn impressive, thank you all for the amazing start to 2022!!      Here's hoping for just another amazing year!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

*2nd January 2022!!*

*9th!!  15,763,826!!*





And another great day, outstanding everyone!!    Such a positive way to start the year, I hope it may long continue!!


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2022)

*3rd January 2022!!  *

*9th!!  18,059,985!!*





Well there we have an outstanding day indeed!!     Well done everyone!!  Over 18 million points today, now that's a decent turn out to say the least!! Awesome everyone, very awesome!!


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2022)

*4th January 2022!!*

*9th!!  17,300,457!!*





Another great day everyone!!  Superb results     9th place again and over 17,000,000 points for the day!!     Outstanding everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2022)

*5th January 2022!!*

*10th!!  17,165,438!!*





Another great days contributions everyone!!    Great job!!


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2022)

*6th January 2022!!*

*10th!!  17,042,715!!*





Another great day everyone, well done for the great support and contributions!!     10th place again for the daily stats, outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2022)

*7th January 2022!!*

*9th!!  18,606,681!!*





Another very good day indeed today everyone, brilliant work!!   Just over 18,600,000 points for the day is amazing!!      Outstanding effort everyone, thank you so much for the support!!  Hope to see you tomorrow for our next update


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2022)

*8th January 2022!!*

*12th!!  16,667,292!!*





Well another solid day of contributions for team TPU     Great work everyone, lovely result for the day!!     Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2022)

*9th January 2022!!*

*11th!!  16,362,702!!*





Great days support everyone, over 16,300,000 points for the day and wow!!     I'm not sure if there's many GPU units being done at the moment but still....   The amount of hardware some of TPU's members are throwing at this is amazing and utterly surprising!!  Take care everyone and massive respect to you for the contributions!!


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2022)

*10th January 2022!!*

*11th!!  16,704,638!!*





Great work everyone, another day and another 16,700,000 points plus, outstanding!!  An amazing effort today, thank you everyone for such support!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 12, 2022)

I so can’t wait to see tomorrow’s ranking. Well I saw it already since it’s available now. Yesterday was a poor ONPG day and it shows where the top performers get their points. We maintained our points but top 3 lost between 23 and 55%. I guess that Windows Scheduler and Linux Cron only works well when there is jobs to ask for . Well the main thing is that the science has somebody that does the legwork.


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2022)

*11th January 2022!!*

*8th!!  16,863,813!!!!*





Outstanding work everyone, 8th place today!!   Not far off 17,000,000 points for the day either, damn impressive everyone!!    Hope to see you back again soon


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2022)

*12th January 2022!!*

*9th!!  17,210,748!!*





Amazing efforts everyone, what a lovely high score we have managed today!!      It seems that XtremeSystems has really come down by about 2/3 of their previous few days scores, wonder what's going on there...  
Still, we are doing amazingly well and are about 3,000,000 points away from 8th today, so that's going to be a massive amount of work to get to catch up and even surpass them...  Another day I'm sure     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update, take care everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2022)

I say somewhere on the KrembiL/WCG forum that the community returned around 70.000 results during a 12 hour period yesterday. If you pair that with the fact that several of the 2-4mill/day crunchers reduced their involvement due to low points for the current jobs the "normal" cruncher got blessed. Yes they are longer and the points are not what we normally see, but we are happy to eat the crumbs. My GTX970 did around 5000 points per hour with the "normal" jobs, now that number is 2500. No more talk here are our numbers from yesterday:





Same run-time as the weeks before but 400-500k more points  . Personally I did around 80k more, @Caring1 did 40k extra, @phill squeezed an extra 50k out of his 1080ti, @dhoshaw had a good day on his 1050ti and several more users did 5-10k more


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2022)

*13th January 2022!!

9th!!  20,869,953!!*





Well everyone, what a day!!   Nearly 21,000,000 points for today from our amazing team!!   Outstanding indeed!!   I hope everyone is well and doing ok?? Hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2022)

We managed to get a few more OPNGs and some points to go with that


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2022)

*14th January 2022!!  

9th!!  23,494,092!!*





And what a day that was!!  Outstanding everyone!!    The contributions of work have been flying in!!  It's about time!!     I hope everyone is well and ok, hope to see you again in the next one!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 16, 2022)

We had another good OPNG day. @Jacky_BEL got his GPUs running   and here after the half-day mark I can see that he is not the only one looking a new best day this side of May when we had all the GPU jobs we wanted but only a few of us took advantage of it.


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2022)

*15th January 2022!!*

*8th!!  23,304,371!!*





Another smokin' hot day for TPU!!     8th place as well, well done everyone!!     Hope to see you again all, hopefully soon too!!


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2022)

*16th January 2022!!

8th!!  26,092,423!!*





Well, holy carp we did well today!!     Over 26,000,000 points!!     Amazing work everyone, thank you all for the support today!!  Hope tomorrow will be just as good     Hope to see you there.....


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2022)

*16th January 2022*






*17th January 2022*






Two very good days. Some of us did struggle a bit getting ONPGs yesterday and that is still a problem today. It seems like the 16th were our peak day and what a day


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 19, 2022)

*18th January 2022*

As you can see the points per hour for OPN fell the last three day which of course is becasue of less OPNGs. The total points for the day did fall with more or less with the decrease in OPN. We are still doing well with a clear 9th place for the day.


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2022)

*17th January 2022!!*

*9th!!!   25,033,805!!*






Utterly amazing everyone, what an absolute boost to the scores!!     Very very impressive work and a massive thanks to everyone who has supported and contributed today!!     Thank you all so much for today!!  Time to go see what the damage was like for the next update...........


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2022)

*18th January 2022!!*

*9th!!  24,111,137!!*





Another outstanding result again everyone, not quite as high as yesterdays score but damn fine indeed!!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for some more updates


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2022)

I havn't figure out if the overall number of ONPGs sent out is declining or we as a team just got increasing more unlucky as the days go by. I leave that hanging a few more cups of coffee. Here is yesterday broken down.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 20, 2022)

I can only speak for myself, but I almost ran out of OPNGs the other day then got hit with a batch again, I seem to get around 30 every day at least.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2022)

I finished my coffee and my conclusion is that the overall amount of ONPGs has been lower the past three days. The WCG community as a whole had a staple run-time but declining points. I know that a site is analyzing a unknown fraction of the members contribution Project break down for a large number of crunchers

I experienced the same as you @Caring1 - my 7770 had a active GPU but my GTX 970 ran cold frequent. My 2070 S ran on/off before but the past three days my office has been colder than normal.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 20, 2022)

I checked for today on the WCG site and I have seen a lot of OPNG's passing by already.
So I think it is going to be another good day.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I checked for today on the WCG site and I have seen a lot of OPNG's passing by already.
> So I think it is going to be another good day.


My results 17th = 200 pph, 18th = 170 pph, 19th = 126.4 pph, half 20th = 150 points per hour so the curve is going up I hope


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 20, 2022)

Also, points per workunit seem to be higher as well than before?
700, some even 750 points (for OPNG) ?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Also, point per workunit seem to be higher as well then before?
> 700, some even 750 points?


Sure but the run-time has increased dis-proportional. From 6000 to 1500 points per hour.

Edit: did some digging. Back in beginning of May 2021 when we had unlimited flow my 2060s did 42,000 points per hour, each. I don’t have them any longer but my very recent best day with my 2070 Super running 8 concurrent jobs gave 5900 pph. If you want to dig into points then I suggest bluestang at Xtremsystems. He isn’t hiding the fact that he is using a script to ask for jobs and his hosts aren’t hidden on Free-DC and Boinc-Stats.


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2022)

*19th January 2022!!  
*
*9th!!  22,516,456!!*





Well what a great day!!    We've dropped a few points today but we have still produced over 22,500,000 points so, I'm not really sure if anyone would be gutted we've not scored more??  I'm certainly not!!   Outstanding everyone!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 21, 2022)

I am currently running 2/3 MCM and 1/3 OPN on CPU , and the GPU picks up OPNG that pass by.

My guess is that 75% to 80% of my points are actually from OPNG


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2022)

*20th January 2022!!*

*8th!!  24,047,406!!*





Well here we are with another smokin' hot day for contributions!!   24 million points and some from TPU, outstanding everyone!!     Amazing work!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2022)

We had a good day yesterday, almost identical to the one before. Well done all


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2022)

*21st January 2022!!*

*9th!!  23,483,429!!*





Another great day everyone, massive well done!!  Just around 500,000 points away from 8th place today, outstanding result!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2022)

We saw a 5% increase in points yesterday and ONPG is the reason for that. @Jacky_BEL got his Titans and 1080 Tis running and that is a big part of our points increase. 





I'm seriously struggling with Win7 and an old Excel version so I might close this PC (my daily runner) down. It has served me for 12+ years and the only hardware change I did was GPUs and going from HD til SSD. The ONPGs are killing my old Samsung 840 with close to 1 TB writes a day recently. Just a warning to others with old SSDs.


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2022)

*22nd January 2022!!*

*8th!!  24,746,733!!*





Another amazing day for us at TPU for the contributions, outstanding everyone!!     Really well done indeed!!  Hope everyone is doing well and ok!!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2022)

*23rd January 2022!! *

*7th!!!! 27,616,130!!*





WOW!!  Everyone has made it possible that we have hit 7th place in the daily charts yesterday!!   That's unbelievably awesome everyone!!   Massive well done!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2022)

We picked up a little extra GPU jobs yesterday


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2022)

*24th January 2022!!*

*7th!!!!  25,053,420!!!!*





Well what can I say everyone, slightly lower points than yesterday but we are still ahead of Team China, so I think we are doing somewhat well don't you??     Amazing work everyone, thank you so much for the support!!     Hope to see you and catch up tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2022)

*25th January 2022!!*

*7th!!!  26,512,068!!!!*





An amazing day again for TPU, 26,500,000 and some more!!  What an amazing days contribution!!   Massive thanks and respect to everyone contributing to the team!!  Well done indeed!!


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2022)

*26th January 2022!!*

*7th!!  25,151,646!!*





Another outstanding place today everyone, 7th in the daily contributions and wow what a points contribution from us, 25,100,000!!     Simply brilliant!!  Outstanding work everyone, truly amazing and brilliant!!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2022)

27th January 2022!!

8th!!  26,036,624!!





Awesome work everyone, done so very well with todays contribution and massive thanks for all of the hard work put in!!    Take care everyone, all the best!!


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2022)

*28th January 2022!!*

*8th!!  27,180,670!!  *





Well damn everyone!!     Just over 27,100,000 points for the day which is amazing!!!  We where not far behind 7th place with them just over 27,400,000 points !!  Always tomorrow I'm sure!!    Hope to see you there everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2022)

*29th January 2022!!

7th!!!!   27,280,285!!*





Well holy hell everyone!!     !!!!   7th place for the daily contributions and a massive 27,280,000+ points for the day?!?!?  You guys and gals are amazing!!     Outstanding efforts from everyone as always, what a team we have here!!


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2022)

*30th January 2022!!*

*8th!!  19,342,987!!*





And there we are, I'm guessing not so many work units with GPUs in today!!    Shame but not the end of the world!!  Great work everyone, solid results for sure!!


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2022)

*31st January 2022!!  *

*9th!!  17,816,935!!*






Great work again everyone, it seems that the days of getting some GPU work in are a little numbered!!  Well, here was to a massively great run and well done to everyone contributing to the team for the last month, outstanding efforts!!     Hope to see you in the next one!!


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2022)

*1st February 2022!!*

*10th!!  18,003,086!!*





Another great day everyone, it's damn hard work without those GPU requests but we seem to do well, just ever so slightly behind 9th place...  Take care everyone, on to the last few updates


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2022)

*2nd February 2022!!*

*9th!!   17,382,634!!*





Well a 9th place for the daily contributions is very nice indeed so well done everyone     I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

*3rd February 2022!!*

*9th!!  17,178,430!!*





Well what another great day for team TPU!!     9th place in the daily contributions is brilliant work and effort from everyone supporting that!!   Onto the next one!!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

*4th February 2022!!*

*11th!!  16,779,902!!*





Another day and a slightly lower place today, 11th with Linus Tech Tips Team pulling about 900,000 points ahead of us...  Not a matter, but great work everyone and on we go to the next one....


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

*5th February 2022!!  *

*10th!!  16,378,551!!*





Another great day everyone and we have managed to make it in to the top 10 this time!!    Great work everyone, hope to see you all again soon1!


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2022)

*6th February 2022!!*

*11th!!  16,473,492!!*





Well there goes another amazing day for team TPU!!     Great work everyone another brilliant result for TPU, it seems LinusTeamTips overtook us today of all teams!!  How dare they!!     Well here we go, on to the next update for the day!!


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2022)

*7th February 2022!!
*
*12th!!  16,595,333!!*





Another great day everyone, well done for the contributions!!     Still we see LinusTechTips above us for the day, about 700,000 points ahead and Planet 3D Now ahead of them by about 400,000 points, I reckon we could take them!!   
Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2022)

*8th February 2022!!*

*10th!!  16,048,623!!*





Well here we are again for another daily update...  Great work everyone!!   It seems we are still out of reach from LinusTechTips team, but this time, its quite a bit less of a difference, I think maybe 250,000 instead of 700,000??  Definite improvement!!    If anyone would like to say to their friends/families etc about journing up with our teams, feel free to do so!!


----------



## phill (Feb 10, 2022)

*9th February 2022!!*

*9th!!  16,623,115!!*





And there we go, the normal service had resumed!!     LinusTechTips down to 12th place which is still great as they are still bringing in a massive 14,850,000 + points for the day, that's impressive!!    I do believe we are as a team, one of the most constant ever when it comes to the points we contribute which is outstanding!!                     Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2022)

*10th February 2022!!*

*9th!!!  15,987,276!!*





Another brilliant day everyone, well done indeed!!    It seems we have peaked ahead of most of the other teams but we are somewhat behind 8th place today...  I hope that we might be able to improve on that one tomorrow     Hope to see you there


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2022)

*11th February 2022!!*

*9th!!  16,411,080!!*





Amazing work again everyone, very consistent scores, outstanding everyone!!    Great work and support to TPU as always !!


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2022)

*12th February 2022!!*

*12th!!  16,236,220!!*





Well another great day for TPU, 16,200,000 points plus for today and very close to 11th place as well, about 50,000 points down...  I can't see that being a bad thing at all!!  I hope everyone is doing well and ok??


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2022)

*13th February 2022!!*

*11th!!  16,217,952!!*





Well there we are with the 11th place and there seems to be a little gap between us and 10th, so maybe tomorrow we'll have narrowed that down and got ourselves in to 10th    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2022)

*14th February 2022!!*

*10th!!  15,776,198!!*





Another top 10 finish for the team for today and great work everyone!!    Well done indeed!!   Take care everyone, hopefully see you again soon tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2022)

*15th February 2022!!

7th!!  13,091,372!!*





Great work everyone, the scores are definitely dropping down!!  Was surprised to not see XtremeSystems at the top, they've dropped to 4th....  Wondering how long the stats will be showing up for....


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 16, 2022)

phill said:


> *15th February 2022!!
> 
> 7th!!  13,091,372!!*
> 
> ...


I’m not surprised at all. Several from that team play dirty in order to snap OPNG and they ran out as the first. In three days 1000 points will give you pie. I got less than three days work unless I shut down a machine and I assume that that is the case for the vast majority.


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2022)

*16th February 2022!!*

*7th!!  8,985,756!!*





Another great day, the numbers are certainly falling down but we are still hitting in the top ten, which is amazing   Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2022)

*17th February 2022!!*

*7th!!  5,518,587!!*





There's a bit of a difference now with no GPU or very many CPU work units around now    

Still in 7th as well which I think is even more impressive!!     Great work everyone, we are still smashing it     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update....  We'll see you tomorrow everyone, I'm wondering what the stats will be like then.....


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2022)

*18th February 2022!!
*
*9th!!  3,179,627!!*





Well there's another drop in the scores for everyone!   So different seeing just a couple of points separating the teams, it's time for a rest for everyone I guess??   I wonder where we might be tomorrow??    Hopefully, I'll see you all there


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2022)

*19th February 2022!!*

*13th!!  2,483,228!!*





Good day everyone!!     We must still have a few work units out there somewhere !!     Great to still see some points on the board..  I'll report up to the end of the month with the daily stats, hopefully that will cover it all..  Wondering if there will be any progression updates for any of this when they are getting on with it......


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2022)

*20th February 2022!!*

*9th!!  2,256,438!!*





Again another good day, considering we aren't getting any new work units you guys and gals must have loads of days in reserve!!     Great effort everyone!!  Take care and I hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2022)

*21st February 2022!!*

*19th!!  451,677!!*





Well we are starting to show that we not getting many units a day     Here's to hoping that we'll have some points up till the end of the month, it'll be a great if we can    Great work everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

*22nd February 2022!!*

*68!!  22,856!!  *





And there we are for the 22nd February, bit weaker scores from us but hardly anyone is pushing out the big numbers now...  Any bets going on who will be the last remaining team for the contributions??  

See you all soon hopefully!!


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

*23rd February 2022!!  *

*162!!  1,655!!  *





Well I don't think we are gunning for 1st place considering but we are still in the runnings     Take care everyone, see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

*24th February 2022!!*

*15th!!  11,615!!*






I think we've had a few random work units today which seems to have really very much a positive and great way to end the day!!      Well here we go everyone, last few updates to get done!


----------



## phill (Feb 27, 2022)

25th February 2022!!

N/A  





Sadly I don't believe TPU managed to get on to the leader board to day at all.  Sorry everyone not much to update here


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2022)

26th February 2022!!

N/A





These are all of the teams that are currently still pushing some results back but no TPU there today    Sadly but not the end of the world for us for sure.  Take care everyone, see you soon


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2022)

Here we go for a kind of update for the WCG Pie daily stats....





It not showing nothin'!!  Not quite sure if they haven't started up that part of the forum/website etc. but I'll keep an eye on it and update as soon as it changes!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 8, 2022)

7/8/2022 1:47:14 AM | World Community Grid | This project is using an old URL.  When convenient, remove the project, then add https://master.worldcommunitygrid.org/

I downloaded Boinc from the berkley site. Got this message. So, deleted Boinc mgr and downloaded from the new WCG site, got the same message. I go to add new project, and there is no "master. worldcommunitygrid.org" WTH do I do?

Just read the Forums...:

Re: Project notice about "This project seems to have changed its URL. When convenient, remove the project, then add https://master.worldcommunitygrid.org/​
Ignore the message telling you to change the project URL.


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2022)

Sadly still no points being registered to members it seems via WCG site for whatever reason, so I'd love to put something in here but can't do it without the data    Goes for all the dates I've not quite caught up with yet for the daily updates...  Rather frustrating!!    Apologies everyone, I'm guessing WCG still have some bugs to tweak and such...


----------



## freeagent (Jul 11, 2022)

I tried a couple of times over the weekend, it keeps saying no work to be done..


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jul 11, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I tried a couple of times over the weekend, it keeps saying no work to be done..


Same here.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 11, 2022)

xrobwx71 said:


> Same here.


They sends out batches over a short period around 16-18 UTC, but not every day. Try harder around that time, it paid of for me.


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Well, its as if by magic WCG started to work again and well, I thought I'd best share all this as well!!.........

*29th September 2022 !!!!

9th!!  18,638,053 !!!!*





Well, not had those stats for a little while have we!!    Well there we go, 30 minutes of my day gone again with just collecting the data!!    Great to have it back....  Onwards we go!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

*30th September 2022!!*

*7th!!  38,406,094!!*





Outstanding efforts everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

*3rd October 2022!! * 

*14th!!   12,820,118!!*





Outstanding work everyone!!  Think all the points will need a little time to settle down now but hopefully tomorrow things should be back to where they should be sensibly!!     Massive thanks everyone for all of your supports!!


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2022)

*4th October 2022!!  

9th!!  2,940,348!!*





Not sure what was going on with WCG on the 4th/5th but it wasn't playing ball at all so hopefully it'll update better and we'll be a bit further forward!!


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2022)

*5th October 2022!!

13th!!  11,341,333!!  *






Nice work everyone!!   Hope that you are all doing well and are OK!!      Hopefully see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 6, 2022)

Man, HardOCP just killin' it out there.


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2022)

*6th October 2022!!*

*15th!!  14,831,654!!*





Nice work everyone!!     Great points for the day!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2022)

*7th October 2022!!

15th!!  14,831,654!!*





Something tells me the stats are the same for yesterday and todays readings......  If they update later on, I'll update them here, massive apologies guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2022)

*8th October 2022!!*

*14th!!  28,966,854!!*





Great scoring day today everyone!!    Great work indeed!!   
Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another update!!   Take care everyone, all the best!!


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2022)

*9th October 2022!!

13th!!  35,787,507!!*





Amazing work everyone, bigger score than yesterday!!  Here's hoping we can continue along that path!!      Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2022)

*10th October 2022!!*

*12th!!  17,021,367!!*





Great work everyone, really great work!!     Great update for today!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2022)

*11th October 2022!!*

*14th!!  4,922,425!!*





Great work everyone, think that the scores are just low today for WCG catching up again or something or other     Take care everyone and hope to see you back here again soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2022)

*12th October 2022!!*

*8th!!!! 19,654,610!!*





Amazing work everyone, we've hit 8th place today!!     Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2022)

*13th October 2022!!*

*10th!!  21,806,611!!*





Outstanding work again everyone!!    10th place for the day!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

*14th October 2022!!*

*5th!!!!  27,110,418!!!!*





A damn impressive and outstanding day today everyone!!  Massive well done!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

*15th October 2022!!*

*7th!!  25,077,070!!!!*





Another outstanding day, guys and gals how the heck do you manage this!?!?!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

*16th October 2022!!*

*6th!!  23,797,711!!*






Another top 10 day as well, you guys and gals!!.....


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 17, 2022)

Ooh, is that our highest daily position?


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Ooh, is that our highest daily position?


I think its close to!!  I hope we can make a dent in the points if we can get a few more members back to us    Can't win this with only one or two people that's for sure!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2022)

*17th October 2022!!*

*7th!!  23,010,733!!!!* 





Massive well done again everyone!!     Outstanding efforts today!!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2022)

18th October 2022!!





We seem to have been struck by misfortune again    Downloads being a pain as well, there was a post up on Facebook, I've grabbed and put below -





Forum link.....

But that's not working so, might have to wait and see if the website goes back up instead....  So frustrating


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2022)

*19th October 2022!!

8th!!  21,680,242!!!! *





Great work everyone!!  Did a few refreshes on the page and eventually it actually worked!!  Very respectable position for the day everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

*20th October 2022!!*

*2nd!!!!!!!!!!!!   1,625,232!!  *





It seems that WCG is having a small issue with the updates for the daily numbers as I'm sure @Norton would have given this much on his own!!     I hope it will change......


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

Well it seems that so far, for the Daily WCG Pie Team Stats for the 21st October 2022 the stats are still reporting the same as they where yesterday   No use to us sadly....


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

It seems nothing much has changed for our Daily WCG Pie Team Stats for the 22nd October 2022 either!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

And damn it nothing has changed for the Daily WCG Pie Team Stats for the 23rd October 2022 either    Apologies everyone, hopefully soon something will update properly!!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2022)

And without much shocking news, there's still no change with the Daily WCG Pie Team Stats for the 24th October 2022 either  Deeply annoying and frustrating   Apologies guys and gals!


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2022)

Apologies everyone, still the results are saying the same damn thing as before    No stats update for the 25th October 2022 for WCG Daily Pie Stats...


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

Sadly much again for the stats for the 26th October and the 27th October, the tables haven't updated..  Its strange as every other table I look at seems to have but the daily totals....  So strange.....  But we know we are all doing amazing so, will just pause the posting until I get some new numbers!!   I hope that's OK with everyone


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

Finally!!

*31st October 2022!!*

*7th!!   17,213,924!!*





Finally the scores are back working!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

*1st November 2022!!*

*6th!!  37,374,801!!*





Outstanding efforts everyone, very well done indeed!!    6th place as well is amazing!!


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2022)

*2nd November 2022!!*

*7th!!  36,090,248!!*





Well another brilliant day of contributions!!     Well done everyone, outstanding work as always!!  7th place as well....  Amazing TPU!!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 3, 2022)

Wow, I wonder what happened to HardOCP? They were kicking some butt for awhile. They must have lost a bunch of their big time crunchers. LOL


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2022)

*3rd November 2022!!*

*7th!!  27,454,679!!*





Well, there's a great day as always everyone!!     Well done!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

*4th November 2022!!*

*7th!!  25,620,263!!  *





Another great day everyone, 7th place is just amazing work!!   Great job everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

*5th November 2022!!*

*8th!!  32,622,704!!*





Well TPU doesn't ever disappoint whatsoever!!  8th place and over 32,000,000 points for the day...  What can I say but outstanding!!    Great work TPU!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

*6th November 2022!!*

*9th!!  27,753,754!! *





Well here we go again!!     Great work as always everyone, outstanding work


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

*7th November 2022!!*

*8th!!  21,753,503!!*





Well there we have a very much amazing set of updates from the daily stats...  Well done everyone!!  Hope you are all OK


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

Well I'd love to put up some WCG Daily results but it seems for the moment that WCG site is down again so won't be possible!!    I'll try and update as soon as I can!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2022)

Well they did get the site back up and running, so here we are for the 

*8th November 2022....

8th!!  22,120,023!!  *





Well another great day everyone, well done indeed!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2022)

*9th November 2022!!*

*11th!!  16,194,664!!*





Well done everyone, another good day!!     Can tell when we get those GPU work units for sure!!  Here's hoping when they are dishing them out again, it doesn't break the servers     Hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2022)

*10th November 2022!!*

*8th!!  13,510,843!!*






Great work everyone, another good day     Bit lower scores all around for some reason but not to worry about a thing there, just awesome work!!    I hope everyone has had a great day!!


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2022)

*11th November 2022!!*

*9th!!  26,042,274!!!!*





Well another amazing day everyone, well done indeed!!    Here's hoping everyone is doing well and is OK   Hope to see you all again for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2022)

*12th November 2022!!*

*8th!! 30,358,066!!!!  *





Well done everyone, what a great day!!  8th place again and over 30 million points for the day, amazing!!     Hope to see you all back again soon enough, take care everyone and hope you've had a good one!!


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2022)

*13th November 2022!!*

*9th!!  33,477,782!!!!  *





Well done everyone, great work for another days contribution!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  Take it easy everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2022)

*14th November 2022!!*

*9th!!  25,574,426!!*





Great work everyone, over 25 million and a half points for the day and we are still in the top ten teams for WCG!!   How do you do it!??  Amazing efforts as always and massive thanks to each and every one of you taking part in this   Hope to see you back again for the next update tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2022)

*15th November 2022!!

7th!!!!  24,419,813!!!!*





Outstanding work everyone!!     Great scores for today!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2022)

*16th November 2022!!*

*8th!!  27,057,874!!!!*





Another outstanding day everyone, massive respect and well done!! : D   Can't wait for the next update!!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2022)

@phill , you posted these in the wrong thread


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> @phill , you posted these in the wrong thread


No I didn't!!   



Damn it.......  did anyone else notice?????


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2022)

*17th November 2022!!

9th!!  25,177,135!!*





Amazing efforts everyone, great team work as always, you guys and gals never cease to amaze me!!   I hope everyone is doing well and OK... Please do head over to the Kreij thread for a give away we are planning to try and do for Christmas, hopefully we can find some to help with doing the giveaway from the US and the UK    It would amazing if we could!!   Take care everyone, see you soon hopefully!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2022)

*18th November 2022!!

7th!!  23,371,131!!!!*





Well done everyone, what a brilliant day today  7th place again is damn awesome!! Here we go for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2022)

*19th November 2022!!*

*6th!!  30,189,656!!*





Well there we have a 6th place for the day, outstanding everyone!!      Great work as always and here's hoping to see you all again in the next one!!


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2022)

20th November 2022!!

6th!!  26,842,716!!!!






Well done everyone for an amazing day!!    6th place is outstanding!!   Great work everyone as always!!  Take care and see you in the next update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2022)

*21st November 2022!!

8th!!  15,728,218!!!!*





Nice work everyone    Guess we haven't been getting many GPU work units through today so here's hoping we can get some more soon for a boost in those points    Take care everyone, hopefully see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2022)

*22nd November 2022!!*

*6th!!  9,897,432!!!!  *





Well that was a close one, nearly 5th!!  The scores where very close but they have dropped like a good en..  GPU work doesn't half make a difference to all the teams taking part!!  Take care everyone, hopefully see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2022)

*23rd November 2022!!*

*8th!!  11,096,178!!*





Well done everyone, great work today, great contributions!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2022)

*24th November 2022!!*

*8th!!!!   24,972,513!!!*





Great work everyone, great contribution today     8th place as well, outstanding efforts!!  

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2022)

*25th November 2022!!
*
*8th!!  28,700,133!!*





Amazing work everyone, seems that every team had a boost in points yesterday!!    Outstanding!!  Hopefully see you all in the next update !!


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2022)

*26th November 2022!!

7th!!  22,003,665!!*





Great work today everyone, great contribution!!     Hope everyone is doing well and are OK!  Hope to see you back again soon!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2022)

*27th November 2022!!*

*7th!!  13,197,553!!!!*





Great work everyone, great score today     7th place again is great work


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 29, 2022)

phill said:


> *27th November 2022!!
> 
> 7th!!  13,197,553!!!!*
> 
> ...



Man, Scottish BOINC Team really upped their game; they killin' it last few days.


----------



## phill (Nov 29, 2022)

*28th November 2022!!*

*7th!!  10,251,728!!*





Well done everyone, good day today!    Think the scores have dropped a fair chunk and I'm wondering if some teams been adding new users as some scores are off the chain!!  Like you said @80-watt Hamster !!  Wonder what special sauce they have !!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2022)

*29th November 2022!!*

*5th!!  9,937,364!!*





Great work everyone!!     It seems we are stopped for sure on the GPU work but still producing enough points to hit some amazing positions in the top 10 for contributions for WCG!!   Outstanding work everyone, brilliant stuff!!


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2022)

*30th November 2022!!*

*5th!!  9.890.125!!*





Great work everyone, very great day as always!!


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2022)

*1st December 2022!!*

*5th!!  9,919,032!!*





Another great day everyone!!  Great stats as always!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2022)

*2nd December 2022!!*

*5th!!   9,584,003!!*






Great work everyone today, 5th place again in the contribution totals for the day!!     Hope everyone is doing well and is OK?? See you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2022)

*3rd December 2022!!*

*5th!!  9,816,197!!*





Well done everyone, a great days contribution as always!!   Very close to 4th place today everyone, wonder if we can get that little further for tomorrow    Hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2022)

*4th December 2022!!*

*5th!!  9,809,141!!*





Well done everyone, another great day for TPU's contributions!!  So close to that number 4 spot its impressive!     Hope to see you all again soon and I hope you are all having a great day!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2022)

*5th December 2022!!*

*4th!!  10,627,492!!*





Amazing work everyone, we've managed to hit 4th place for the daily WCG Contributions!!     Outstanding!!  Wonder if we can manage the same tomorrow??....  Here's hoping!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2022)

*6th December 2022!!*

*4th!!  10,441,646!!*





Great work everyone!!  Very nice day again today, 4th place again!!     Team TPU you are amazing!!  Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2022)

*7th December 2022!!*

*4th!!  10,324,901!!*





Great work again everyone!!  4th place for the 3rd day in a row, we are outstanding!!    Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2022)

*8th December 2022!!*

*4th!!  10,151,403*





Another great day again today, 4th place again just this time!!   Hopefully we can keep that spot, it looks really good on us     Great team work everyone!!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 9, 2022)

Man, we are cranking some numbers out!!!!!!! Awesome job everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2022)

*9th December 2022!!*

*4th!!  10,623,609!!*





Great work everyone!!  Well there we have another great day's contributions and still in 4th place!!     Amazing!!    Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2022)

*10th December 2022!!*

*4th!!  8,861,566!!!!*





Amazing work again everyone!!     4th place again!!  

We are making some great headway here and thank you to everyone who's helping and taking part!!  Hope to see you all back again for the next update everyone!!     Take it easy and I hope you're having a good weekend!!


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2022)

*11th December 2022!!*

*5th!!  7,004,264!!*





Well done everyone, I believe the scores have stopped updating for WCG Stats for some reason, so hopefully they will be getting fixed soon!!   
Great work everyone, its a shame Linus Tech Tips sadly got a little ahead of us for our 4th place each day streak!


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2022)

*12th December 2022!!*

*5th!!  6,215,821!!*





Great work everyone, great result for today     I'm guessing the scores have dropped a little because of the work that's been sent out so hopefully, we'll get some juicy points soon!   I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright       Take care and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2022)

*13th December 2022!!*

*5th!!   6,146,697!!*





Great work everyone, still in the top 5 without any issues at all   Its a shame the points and such are still not working but hopefully....  They'll figure it out soon   Amazing efforts everyone, well done and thank you for the continued support as always!!  Hope to see you in the next one!!


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2022)

*14th December 2022!!*

*6th!!  6,797,923!!*





Great work everyone, I hope everyone is doing well and is OK    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2022)

*15th December 2022!!*

*5th!!  8,777,887!!*





Awesome work everyone!!     We are on the right side of things today!!    5th place and so close to 4th!!  I hope everyone is and has had or having a great day today!!     Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 16, 2022)

phill said:


> *15th December 2022!!
> 
> 5th!!  8,777,887!!*
> 
> ...



Back ahead of LTT; nice.  Comin' for ya, Easynews.


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Back ahead of LTT; nice.  Comin' for ya, Easynews.


That's what I like to see


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2022)

*16th December 2022!!*

*4th!!  9,291,350!!*





Great work again everyone!!     Back into the top 5 with a number 4 spot!!     Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2022)

*17th December 2022!!*

*7th!!  8,600,593!!*





Great work everyone, very close behind Linus Tech Tips and about a million points away from our 4th place spot we've been getting used too   Great work everyone, keep it going!!


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2022)

*18th December 2022!!*

*5th!!  7,806,260!!!!*





Great work everyone, very nice day today!!  5th place and although sadly behind Linus today, top 5 isn't anything to be sniffed at whatsoever!!   Please do keep up the great work everyone!!  Take care and hopefully see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2022)

*19th December 2022!!*

*6th!!  5,677,531!!*





Great work everyone!!  Great show today!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2022)

*20th December 2022!!*

*5th!!  6,658,118!!!!*





Great work everyone!!  A very good days contributions!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2022)

*21st December 2022!!*

*4th!!  7,342,443!!!*





Great day everyone, great work indeed!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

*22nd December 2022!!*

*3rd!!  11,004,401!!*





Well holy mother of crunchers!!     Extremely well done everyone, 3rd place in the contribution tables!!      Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

*23rd December 2022!!*

*4th!!  7,783,820!!*





Great work everyone, what a great day for TPU!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

*24th December 2022!!*

*4th!!  7,674,902!!*






And a 4th place spot for us on Christmas Eve is amazing     Great work everyone!!  I hope that you are all doing well and are OK!!  Hopefully see you all again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2022)

*25th December 2022!!*

*3rd!!!!  7,897,449!!!!*





Amazing effort and work from everyone today!!  3rd place!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2022)

*26th December 2022!!*

*3rd!!!! 8,737,107!!!!*





Another 3rd place for team TPU!!   Outstanding everyone!!    Brilliant work!   Hope to see you back again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2022)

*27th December 2022!!*

*3rd!!!!  9,184,721!!!!*





Great work everyone!!     Real great job here!!   Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2022)

*28th December 2022!!*

*3rd!!!!  9,134,254!!!!*





Amazing work everyone!!  Solid stuff indeed!!    3rd place today, an outstanding achievement!!  Here's hoping we can keep it going for tomorrow as well don't you think??


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2022)

*29th December 2022!!*

*3rd!!!!  7,442,942!!!!*





Well done everyone, what another great day!!     3rd place again in the daily standings, wow we are motoring along there!!    Hope we can keep it up till the end of the year maybe??   Take care everyone, hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2022)

*30th December 2022!!*

*3rd!!!! 10,543,089!!!!*





Great work everyone again!!  Over 10 million points for the day, that can not be bad at all!!     Safe New Years to everyone!!   Hope you have a blinder of a 2023!!


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2023)

*31st December 2022!!*

*3rd!!!!  8,523,500!!!!*





Well done everyone!!     What a great day for to end the year on!!     3rd place as well!!  Outstanding work everyone!!  Long may  this continue!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2023)

*1st January 2023!!*

*4th!!!  8,146,396!!!*





Great work there everyone, what a great start to 2023!!    Hope we can keep up this pace or surpass it for the year!!     Take care everyone, hope you are all OK!


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2023)

Great job Team!

We could have been _a little_ closer to 3rd place if I didn't have some rigs go down New Year's eve


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2023)

*2nd January 2023!!

4th!!!!  8,206,585!!!!*





Amazing efforts everyone!!  Damn fine job again today!!   All the best and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!  

@Norton PCs have such crap timings when you want them to work right just for that once!!   Couldn't have been more truer today at work that's for sure!!


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2023)

*3rd January 2023!!*

*4th!!!!  7,874,015!!!*





Outstanding day everyone, very nicely done!!     It seems we are doing very well to keep hold of our top 5 daily placement or better, can't argue there I don't believe!!   Well done everyone!!  Please do keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2023)

*4th Janaury 2023!!*

*5th!!  8,547,339!!*





Great work everyone, a few points away from Linus Tech Tips but doing very well indeed!!     Hope everyone is well and OK!!   Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2023)

*5th January 2023!!*

*4th!!  8,376,332!!!!*





Another great day everyone, hope you are all doing well and are OK!!     Not far from that 3rd place today, brilliant stuff!!  Hope to see everyone again soon!!


----------



## phill (Saturday at 2:44 PM)

*6th January 2023!!*

*4th!!  8,238,042!!!*





Great work everyone!!  Nicely done for a 4th place in the daily standings!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   You all take care and I hope to see you back again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sunday at 10:13 PM)

*7th January 2023!!*

*3rd!!!! 8,767,442!!!!*





Well well!!     There we are ladies and gents, 3rd place!!    Very well done indeed!!     Here's hoping we can do that again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Tuesday at 12:54 AM)

*8th January 2023!!*

*4th!!  9,779,943!!!!*





Well done everyone!!  Very great work, very close for 3rd place!!  Here's hoping we can bridge that gap tomorrow!!       You all take care and hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


----------



## Norton (Tuesday at 12:58 AM)

Lower numbers for today though- WCG isn't sending/receiving work (again!  ) this afternoon and the website is down (again! )


----------



## phill (Tuesday at 11:11 PM)

*9th January 2023!!*

*4th!!  9,005,696!!!*





Amazing efforts everyone, I hope you are all doing well and OK??   

@Norton I've not looked at my rigs all day but had a bit of a drop in score also, when did you notice the upload/download issues again??   I think from their Facebook link, there was some DNS issues or something going on??  Facebook WCG Linky  I'm not sure if these are the cause or just a reported problem that's affected the site etc...  I'll see if there's any updates


----------



## Norton (Tuesday at 11:19 PM)

phill said:


> @Norton I've not looked at my rigs all day but had a bit of a drop in score also, when did you notice the upload/download issues again?? I think from their Facebook link, there was some DNS issues or something going on?? Facebook WCG Linky I'm not sure if these are the cause or just a reported problem that's affected the site etc... I'll see if there's any updates


Everything seems to be going again, was ok when I checked about 12 hrs ago and looks to be still be good to go now.

Would be nice if they start feeding us work from some of the other projects though and my gpu's are getting a little bored of idling


----------



## phill (Wednesday at 7:04 PM)

*10th January 2023!!*

*3rd!!!  10,424,933!!!*





Great work everyone, what a smokin' great day!!     3rd place as well, ah TPU


----------



## phill (Wednesday at 7:05 PM)

Norton said:


> Everything seems to be going again, was ok when I checked about 12 hrs ago and looks to be still be good to go now.
> 
> Would be nice if they start feeding us work from some of the other projects though and my gpu's are getting a little bored of idling


I know the feeling mate, my GPUs are just doing a few FAH work units and then getting shut down due to the sheer rubbish weather here at the moment!   Barely make enough power from the solar to cover the house, but put on at least one rig a day to help.  When the sunnier months get here, I'll be aiming to get all of them on again and hopefully by then, I might have a few more GPUs too.....

Think its just MCM at the moment, nothing else at all.....


----------



## phill (Yesterday at 11:26 PM)

*11th January 2023!!*

*4th!!  9,640,350!!!*





Great work everyone!!    So close to 3rd place but it seems Linus team is taking over!!    I wonder how many members that team has...  Still, great work everyone!!   Catch you with the next one!!


----------

